# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  sleeve & διατροφή

## GeorgiaP

Λοιπόν ειπα να ξεκινήσω να γράφω εδώ ό,τι τρώω καθημερινά. - Για να πω την αλήθεια, ξεκίνησα να το κάνω σε άλλο φόρουμ, αλλά τελικώς αποφάσισα να ανοίξω ένα νέο τοπικ εδω και οι φρεσκοχειρουργημένες να γράφουμε ό,τι τρώμε καθώς και ό,τι άλλο παρατηρούμε. 
Βεβαια και οι παλαιότερες καλό θα ήταν να μας συμβούλευαν και να μας έλεγαν τις εμπειρίες τους.

Για να μη μακρυγορώ άλλο ξεκινάω με τη χτεσινή μου διατροφή
24/03/2010
κοντά στο λίτρο νερό
- 4 κουταλιές αλεσμένο μουσακά
- 1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
- 2-3 γουλιές νες καφέ

----------


## GeorgiaP

25/03/2010
-περίπου 1 λίτρο νερό
-1 αυγό μελάτο
-λίγη βραστή τριγώνα 
-1 ποτηράκι χυμό πορτοκάλι

----------


## mitsokolo

JOJO καλημερα και απο εδω! νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τρως λιγο παραπανο βρε αγαπη μου! τσιμπα οσο μπορεις στην αρχη για να εχεις δυναμεις! λοιπον ας γραψω και εγω τα χθεσινα μου καμωματα!!!  :Big Grin:  

26/3/2010

~1 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι χωρις ζαχαρη 
~2 κρακερ ολικης αλεσης με ζαμπον κοτοπουλο και τυρι λαιτ
~3 δαχτυλα ψαρι μιση πατατα βραστη και 1κ.σ μαγιονεζα λαιτ
~1 κρακερ με πατε τονου 
(και νερακι φυσικα) :P

----------


## GeorgiaP

26/03/2010
-1 αυγό μελάτο
-2 με 3 κουτ. γιαούρτι
-3 κουτ. κρέμα παιδιή (η μπέμπα)
-3 μικρές τηγ. πατατούλες
- παρασπονδία λίγο κρέμα από το υπέροχο γαλακτομπούρεκο που εφτιαξα
- περίπου στο λίτρο νερό και λίγο νες


27/03/2010
-μισό μπουκαλάκι σοκολατούχο γάλα
-1 ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι
-1 αυγό μελάτο
-6 κουταλιές πουρέ
περίπου στο λίτρο νερό

----------


## GeorgiaP

28/03/10
-1 ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι
-6 κουτ. γλυκού κρεατόσουπα
-2 αυγά μελάτα
-λιγότερο από μισό λίτρο νερό σήμερα
-1 ποτηράκι του κρασιού γάλα delta daily active πας και ενεργοποιηθεί το έντερο

----------


## GeorgiaP

29/03/10
-1 φλιτζάνα χυμό πορτοκάλι
-1 αυγό μελάτο
- 6 κουτ. γλυκου φακές (αλεσμένα)
-1/4 μπωλ δημητριακών φρουτόκρεμα (μπανάνα - μήλο - πορτοκάλι)
-1 αυγό μελάτο 


30/03/10
-1 φλιτζάνα χυμό πορτοκάλι
-1/4 μπωλ δημητριακών κοφτό μακαρονάκι με χταπόδι (αλεσμένα)
-1 φλιτζάνα ρόφημα σοκολάτας
-1/4 μπωλ δημητριακών φρουτόκρεμα (από τη χτεσινή)

----------


## alexandra79

Τρομερο το τοπικ σου γεωργια κι εψαχνα να βρω κατι τετοιο να παρω καμμια ιδεα....Μια χαρα τα πηγαινες εγω με το νερο δεν τα παω καλα πρεπει να αρχισω να πιεζομαι πιο πολυ....
11/05/2010
1/2 γιαουρτι με μια φρυγανια τριμμενη τοταλ 2%
3 κουταλιες αλεσμενα γιουβαρλακια
3 δαγκωνιες μπανανα
1/2 ποτηρι του ποτου χυμο ανανα
500μλ νερο περιπου

----------


## alexandra79

13/05
1 φλυτζανι τσαγιου αλεσμενη ψαροσουπα
3 κουτ γιαουρτι με φρυγανια
3 κουτ ζελε
250 χυμο
500 νερο

----------


## mitsokolo

τσα  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια και φυσικά αγόρια!!!

Είπαμε να επαναφέρουμε αυτό το τόπικ, για να γράφουμε εμείς τα χειρουργημένα, ούτως ώστε να μπορούμε να παίρνουμε μεταξύ μας ιδέες, αλλά να μπορούν να έχουν και τα μελλοντικά χειρουργημένα παιδιά κάπια ιδέα της διατροφής που θα ακολουθούν.

Εννοείτε πως θα γράφουμε και τις παρασπονδίες μας έτσι? χεχε 

Θα πρότεινα, όταν είναι να συμπληρώσουμε κάτι στην ημερίσια διατροφή μας, να το κάναμε με edit και να συμπληρώνουμε στο υφιστάμενο πόστ μας και όχι με quote και άλλο ποστ για να μην γεμίζει άσκοπα το θεματάκι μας. Τί λέτε?


Ας αρχίσω λοιπόν εγώ με τα σημερινά μου

Πρωί 1 φραπέ με 1 ποτήρι γάλα, νερό, 1 κουταλιά νεσκαφε και 2 κυβάκια canderel
Δεκατιανό μια φρυγανιά με 60 γρ μυζίθρα
Μεσημεριανό 60 γρ φασόλια με 1 φρυγανιά και 1 φετούλα ντομάτα
Απογευματινό 2 κρακεράκια ολικής
Μισό ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι
Βραδυνό 2 κουταλιές ρύζι με γιαούρτι και ντομάτα

Περίπου 1 λίτρο νερό

----------


## Mak

σήμερα δεν είναι μια καλή μέρα γιατί έχω τα νεύρα μου..Νομίζω ότι στις 16 μέρες χειρουργείου δεν πρέπει να έχω την απαίτηση να απαλλαχθώ από φαντασιώσεις με σουβλάκια και πίτσες, εε? Παρόλα αυτά να γράψω και εγώ τι τρώω σήμερα. Λοιπόν:
Πρωί: κρεμούλα γιώτης στιγμής
Γύρω στις 12: ένα κουπάκι αλεσμένο κοτόπουλο+πατάτα ενισχυμένο με πρωτεινικό συμπλήρωμα
Απόγευμα: ζελέ ανανά ενισχυμένο με φρουτοποτό φαρμακείου 
Βράδυ: ένα κουπάκι αλεσμένο κοτόπουλο+πατάτα ενισχυμένο με πρωτεινικό συμπλήρωμα
Στο ενδιάμεσο όσο νερό μπορώ, πίνω πάντως συνέχεια!
φιλιά κορασίδες

----------


## PM79

Να γράψει και το αγοράκι? :spin:

Λοιπόν, με 60ml στομάχι, ανακάλυψα ότι δεν παίζει ποσότητα, ούτε καν αυτές που είπε ο ντόκτορ και η διαιτολόγος.

Λεπόν:

Πρωΐνό: 1 μικρό κομμάτι μπανάνα με 1μισι κουταλιά του γλυκού γιαούρτι.
11πμ: 1 ποτήρι χυμό αραιωμένο με νερό και πολλά παγάκια (άμα είναι πολύ κρύο, κατεβαίνει ευκολότερα).
Μεσημέρι: 20 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο, 20 γραμμάρια πατάτα, 1/3 κολοκυθάκι, λιωμένα σε πουρέ. (αντέχω να φάω το πολύ 2μισι με 3 κουταλιές του γλυκού.
Νερό και χυμό αραιωμένο, λίγο παραπάνω από λίτρο. (σπαστικό να πίνεις μία τζούρα το λεπτό, αλλά τι να κάνουμε?)
Νωρίς το απόγευμα: Μισό fortimel (καθώς τα λευκώματά μου είναι πεσμένα).
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι.

Μέχρι να κοιμηθώ, πίνω πάλι νερό ή χυμό ή το άλλο μισό fortimel.

Ενώ οι ποσότητες φαίνονται μηδαμινές 1μισι μήνα μετά το χειρουργείο, δε μπορώ με τίποτα να κάνω κάτι περισσότερο.

Το θέμα είναι ότι μιλώντας με το χειρουργό, ο τόνος του στομαχιού μου είναι χαμηλός, δηλαδή το στομάχι δε διατείνεται πολύ.

Αυτό καλό απ'τη μία ότι δεν ανοίγει εύκολα, απ'την άλλη καλοκαίρι έρχεται και θα πρέπει να πίνω πολύ νερό.
Εκτός και αν δέσω ένα μπουκάλι νερό πάνω μου και να τραβάω τζούρες (όπως τους οδηγούς της φόρμουλα 1), θα πρέπει κάθε τρεις και λίγο να πίνω κάτι, αλλιώς βλέπω να αφυδατώνομαι και δε γουστάρω νοσοκομείο πάλι. :spin:

----------


## Mak

Πάρη, κοίτα μην αφυδατωθείς, βουρ στο νερό όσο κι αν πονάει, να σου θυμίσω την εναλλακτική, δλδ. τις ικανές νοσηλεύτριες του Ιπποκρατείου που τόσο θεσπέσια περνάνε τον ορό στις φλεβίτσες μας για να μας ενυδατώσουν...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> Να γράψει και το αγοράκι? :spin:


Εννοείτε πως θα γράφει και το αγοράκι!!!!! Μα τώρα ξεκίνησες να τρώς Πάρη μου, κάνε λίγη υπομονή και θα τρως πιο ανετα σε λίγες βδομάδες!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> σήμερα δεν είναι μια καλή μέρα γιατί έχω τα νεύρα μου..Νομίζω ότι στις 16 μέρες χειρουργείου δεν πρέπει να έχω την απαίτηση να απαλλαχθώ από φαντασιώσεις με σουβλάκια και πίτσες, εε?


Γιώτα μου εγώ στους 3 μήνες και δεν έχω απαλλαχτεί από αυτές τις σκέψεις!!! Απλά σκέφτομαι πως και να πάω να πάρω, το μόνο που θα καταφέρω θα είναι ίσα ίσα να λερώσω τα δόντια μου, χωρίς να το απολαύσω, και έτσι μου φεύγει η σκέψη τους!

----------


## PM79

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Πάρη, κοίτα μην αφυδατωθείς, βουρ στο νερό όσο κι αν πονάει, να σου θυμίσω την εναλλακτική, δλδ. τις ικανές νοσηλεύτριες του Ιπποκρατείου που τόσο θεσπέσια περνάνε τον ορό στις φλεβίτσες μας για να μας ενυδατώσουν...


Βρε Γιώτα, το πρόβλημα με σένα ήταν ότι δεν έκατσες εκεί 1 μήνα.
Αν γινόταν αυτό (που δε στο εύχομαι βέβαια), θα ήξερες τις 2 από τις 10 που σου βάζουνε φλεβοκαθετήρα και αισθάνεσαι λες και σου κάνουν αντιπηκτική στην κοιλιά.  :Wink: 

Εγώ σου είπα τα ονόματα, αλλά ήταν ήδη αργά χαχαχα.




> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Μα τώρα ξεκίνησες να τρώς Πάρη μου, κάνε λίγη υπομονή και θα τρως πιο ανετα σε λίγες βδομάδες!!!!!!


Μα δεν καίγομαι για παραπάνω, απλά λέω ότι δε θα αλλάξει εύκολα η ποσότητα λόγω του τόνου του στομάχου.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να ισιώσω τελείως, είναι να πίνω όσα πιο πολλά υγρά μπορώ, πράγμα που παλεύω συνέχεια.  :Smile:

----------


## mitsokolo

Παρη καλωςηρθες και σιδερενιος! :saint:

σημερα λοιπον γεμησαμε το στομαχι με!: 

~ πρωι : 1 freddo & 1 φρυγανια ολικης με βουτηρο και μιλνερ
~ δεκατιανο : 2 ροδακινα φρεσκα σε χυμο (1 ποτηρι)
~ μεσημερι : 1 κομματι πιτσα σπιτικη (απο χθες)
~ απογευμα : 1 μπαλα παγωτο βανιλια ανευ ζαχαρης, γιατι ετσι δεν την γουσταρουμε την κυρια! :lol:
~ βραδυ : 1 κομματι πιτσα -επιτελους τελιωσε- αν και την κανω εξτρα υγιηνη :P

----------


## PM79

Ευχαριστώ καλό μου  :Smile: 

Έχω μία τομή 20cm στην κοιλιά και ψάχνω να την καλύψω με τατουάζ.

Φυλάξου :spin:

----------


## mitsokolo

καλημερα στα φαγανακια μου! 

Παρη μου πολυ ευχαριστως! τα 20 εκ. για μενα παιχνιδακι :P 
μονο που σρις τομες ποναει περισσοτερο .. αλλα σιγα μην μασησουμε ε?  :Wink:

----------


## PM79

ʼμα μασήσουμε μετά από τον γολγοθά, ε ήμαρτον!  :Cool: 

Θα σκάβεις εσύ και γω θα το βουλώνω ως συνήθως.

Απλά θα σε αφήσω να γεννήσεις πρώτα, να ισιώσουν οι ορμόνες σου, να καλμάρουν τα νεύρα σου, γιατί βλέπω η κοιλιά μου να καταλήγει με κανένα γκέι βρυκόλακα με στρινγκ να τρώει πανακότα απ'τον αφαλό του καλού του. :spin: :spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα Πάρη η φαντασία σου οργιάζει ε!!!! χαχαχα

----------


## mitsokolo

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> ʼμα μασήσουμε μετά από τον γολγοθά, ε ήμαρτον! 
> 
> Θα σκάβεις εσύ και γω θα το βουλώνω ως συνήθως.
> 
> Απλά θα σε αφήσω να γεννήσεις πρώτα, να ισιώσουν οι ορμόνες σου, να καλμάρουν τα νεύρα σου, γιατί βλέπω η κοιλιά μου να καταλήγει με κανένα γκέι βρυκόλακα με στρινγκ να τρώει πανακότα απ'τον αφαλό του καλού του. :spin: :spin:


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ Παρη μου, ετσι σιγα μη μασησουμε! εεεε οχι δα!
οι ορμονες μου χορευουν μεν αλλα χωρις νευρα δε, πιο πολυ αγχος μου κανουν.
εξαλου ποτε δεν ημουν νευρικη , σκαω γαιδαρο οπως λεει και η μαμα μου :lol: ''εσυ παιδι μου δεν εισαι εγκυος! αδυνατιζεις και χασκογελας''
οποτε Παρη μου μολις θρεψεις χτυπαμε ενα βρικολακα :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!!!
Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε

Πρωί 1 ποτήρι γάλα με κακάο
1 φρυγανιά με μιάμιση φέτα τυρί ενταμ διαίτης
Μεσημέρι 60 γρ ρύζι με μισή κουταλιά γιαούρτι
Απόγευμα 2 κρακεράκια
1 κουταλίτσα δούκισσα (έπρεπε να την δοκιμάσω γιατί φτιάχνω την τούρτα του ανηψιού μου)
Βραδυ 1 κουταλίά πουργούρι και 1 κομμάτι ψάρι φιλέττο
Προ ύπνου 1 φλυτζάνι γάλα

! λίτρο νερό με το ζόρι

----------


## *Katie

τσα!!!!! 
Ας γραψω και εγω τις αμαρτιες μου για σημερα καθως σε λιγο θα παω για υπνο και δεν προβλεπετε αλλο φαγητο:
π: 1/2 φρεντο μετριο με μαυρη ζαχαρη , μισο κουλουρι θεσ/νικης πολυσπορο και 1 αποξ.δαμασκηνο
δ: το υπολοιπο κουλουρι και 100ML χυμο φραουλα ( οχι ζαχαρη)
μ: ενα μικρο μπολακι πρασινη σαλατα με κοτοπουλο,κρουτον, καρυδι, παρμεζανα και λαδι-βαλσαμικο
απ: μια χουφτα πατατακια ( ουπςςς )
βραδυ: 2 πηρουνιες απο το μεσημεριανο. 

νερο.... περιπου στο λιτρο μπορει και παραπανω

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Μ'αυτές τις ποσότητες παιδιά κάνετε φοβερή οικονομία εκτός από τα κιλά που χάνετε!  :Wink:

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα παίδες, 
χτες προσπάθησα να εντάξω τη λεγόμενη στραπατσάδα(αυγά ομελέτα+χυμός φρέσκιας ντομάτας+λίγο μαλακό τυρί) στο διαιτολόγιο των αλεσμένων αλλά δεν κατέβαινε με τίποτα! Ούτε δυο πηρουνιές δεν πήγαν κάτω και μετά ήταν και βαρύ το στομάχι! Έχω βαρεθεί τις τροφες τύπου σούπας ή πουρέ και είπα να το βάλω μια και επιτρέπεται αλλά δυστυχώς μου έμεινε η χαρά! ʼντε να περάσει αυτός ο μήνας προσαρμογής , να ξαναχαρεί ο ουρανίσκος μου γεύσεις διαφορετικές! 
Να περάσετε μια καλή μέρα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Γιώτα μου,μου φαίνεται πολύ βαρύ αυτό που προσπάθησες να φας!Εμάς στο Ριο είτε κάνουμε σληβ,είτε by-pass τον πρώτο μήνα μόνο αλεσμένα -τύπου σούπας- μας επιτρέπουν

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου και εγώ το βρίσκω πολύ βαρύ! Εδώ δεν το τρώω τώρα αυτό, όχι στον πρώτο μήνα!!! Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις αυγουλάκι βρασμένο αλλά μελάτο, και να το ανακατέψεις σε ένα μπολάκι με λίγο αλατάκι? Είναι πολύ ωραίο!!!! Ψάρι τρως? Εγώ την περίοδο των αλεσμένων το ψάρι το έτρωγα πολύ γιατί δεν το άλεθα:P:P:P Το μασούσα πολυ πολύ καλά και μια χαρά ήταν!

----------


## *Katie

Γιωτα καθως εχουμε και το ιδιο team Που μας παρακολουθει. Να σου πω και εγω δεν μπορουσα να το φαω αυτο , μεχρι τωρα αντιμετοπιζω λιγο θεμα με το αυγο. Απλα σε λιγο καιρο ξανα δοκιμασε 2 ασπραδια και μισο κροκο να δεις αν μπορεις. Ετσι μου ειχε πει η διαιτολογος μας. Καταλαβαινω την λαχταρα σου να φας κατι νοστιμο.... πιστεψε με και εγω ετσι ενιωθα. Α!! εγω εκεινη την περιοδο ετρωγα φρυγανια με μαλακο τυρι και αν το μασας καλα κατεβαινει σχετικα καλα. Μην περιμενεις να φας ολη την φρυγανια αλλα εστω μια γευση θα την παρεις.

----------


## PM79

Ας γράψω και γω για χθες:

Πρωί: Ένα κομματάκι μπανάνα με λίγο γιαούρτι.
Δεκατιανό: Μισό φορτιμέλ.
Μεσημέρι: Πουρές με πατάτα, ψάρι και κολοκύθι. (2 κουταλιές του γλυκού)
Απόγευμα: Μισό φορτιμέλ.
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι.

Σχεδόν 1 λίτρο νερό.

ΥΓ: Σε 1 βδομάδα, θα μου επιτραπεί επιτέλους μετά από πολύ καιρό να πιω και το αγαπημένο μου εσπρέσσο. :spin:

----------


## mitsokolo

καλημερα μοντελακια μου ολιγοφαγα ! να γραψω τα χθεσινα :bouncing:

~πρωι : 1 φρυγανια ολικης με βουτηρο και μαρμελαδα φραουλα δικη μου & μισο φρεντακι
~δεκ. : 1 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι
~μεσημερι: δεν εφαγα το ζαβο :thumbdown: 
~απογ. : 1 μπαλα παγωτο βανιλια 0% 
~βραδυ : 1 τορτιγια με 1κγ. κετσαπ 2 φετες μπεικον γαλοπουλας & παρμεζανα

----------


## Mak

mitsokoloooooooooo, ζηλεύωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ω

----------


## migg

εγω ζηλευω εσας που τρωτε δυο κουταλιτσες φαγακι...........ααααααααααααα αααααχχχχχ.....ποσο θα θελα να κανα sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve......(ξε ρω θα με βρισετε αλλα..εχω και εγω το πονο μου..)

----------


## mitsokolo

τι ζηλευεις παιδι μου?????? τι φρυγανια η το μεσημ εριανο που δεν εφαγα?? :lol: :lol:

----------


## mitsokolo

migg μια χαρα τα εχεις παει χωρις καμια επεμβαση εγω σε θαυμαζω παντως.

----------


## migg

ναι μωρε δικιο εχεις αλλα ουτε στα τρελα μου ονειρα να τρωω δυο κουταλιτσες και να χορταινω...χαχαχαχχαχα ή μια φρυγανια...αστα....εγω ειμαι φοβιτσιαρα πολυ για αυτο και δεν εκανα επεμβαση..δυο παιδια με το ζορι τα γεννησα....χαχαχαχα

----------


## mitsokolo

καλα εχεις γεννησει και φοβασαι??? δε φανταζεσαι τι ευκολακι ειναι η επεμβαση, εγω τουλαχιστον περασα στην κλινικη και στο χειρουργειο ζαχαρη! την ξαναεκανα αλλες δεκα φορες! 
να σου ζησουν τα νινακια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## migg

πως γεννησα να λες..που με κραταγαν δεκα μην τους φυγω...χαχαχαχαχα εχουν ακομα να το λενε....ευκολακι ε?μην με φτιαχνεις τωρααααααααααααααα....σε ευχαριστω και εσυ με το καλο..με εναν πονο...:-))

----------


## mitsokolo

τουλαχιστον για μενα ετσι ηταν τωρα εχω ακουσει και αλλους που λενε οτι ταλαιπωρηθηκαν, ξερω γω μαλλον ειναι αναλογα τις αντοχες .
σ'ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσι μου να σαι καλα και συ! φυσιολογικα γεννησες? τι με περιμενει? :lol:

----------


## migg

αν σου πω πως γεννησα θα με βρισεις...χαχαχαχα το πρωτο ηταν ψηλα και θα ηταν πολυωρος ο τοκετος και οτι μπορει στο τελος να φαω τους πονους και να παμε για καισαρικη..απο το φοβο μου δεν δεχτηκα..ειπα καισαρικη κατευθειαν..με επισκληριδιο...οποτε και το δευτερο το ιδιο..η καισαρικη επεμβαση ειναι...τα γνωστα πονακια μετα αλλα ολα οκ....

----------


## mitsokolo

χωρις ολικη ναρκωση εννοεις?

----------


## migg

χωρις ολικη..επισκληριο..ενεση στην σπονδυλικη στηλη και παραλυεις..δεν καταλαβαινεις τιποτα...εισαι ομως ξυπνια..καταλαβαινεις τα παντα αλλα δεν νοιωθεις πονο...εγω ενοιωθα που με πασπατευαν που μου τραβηξαν το παιδι..ολα..μαλιστα το δευτερο καπου ειχε κολλησει και μου ειπαν να σπρωξω τρεις φορες...

----------


## aggeloydaki

λοιπόν το χειρ κ για μένα ήταν τίποτα,παιχιδάκι αλλά τρέμω την στιγμή που θα μείνω εγγυος κ θα φτάσει η ώρα της γέννας!!!

μιγκ πάντως ότι έχεις καταφέρει μόνο άξιο θαυμασμού μπορεί να είναι:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## migg

ευχαριστω αγγελουδακι...δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη..μονοδρομος...

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> καλημέρα παίδες, 
> χτες προσπάθησα να εντάξω τη λεγόμενη στραπατσάδα(αυγά ομελέτα+χυμός φρέσκιας ντομάτας+λίγο μαλακό τυρί) στο διαιτολόγιο των αλεσμένων αλλά δεν κατέβαινε με τίποτα! Ούτε δυο πηρουνιές δεν πήγαν κάτω και μετά ήταν και βαρύ το στομάχι! Έχω βαρεθεί τις τροφες τύπου σούπας ή πουρέ και είπα να το βάλω μια και επιτρέπεται αλλά δυστυχώς μου έμεινε η χαρά! ʼντε να περάσει αυτός ο μήνας προσαρμογής , να ξαναχαρεί ο ουρανίσκος μου γεύσεις διαφορετικές! 
> Να περάσετε μια καλή μέρα!


Τον μήνα με τα αλεσμένα δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί ο οργανισμός κάτι πιο στερεό, για αυτό και αναγκαζόμαστε να τα αλέθουμε στο μπλέντερ.
Το αυγό δοκίμασέ το σε μελάτη μορφή, αν και συνεχίζει να είναι βαρύ. Τις τελευταίες μέρες τόλμησα λίγο τραχανά, που είναι αρκετά μαλακός και κατεβαίνει εύκολα και ευχάριστα, καθώς είχα βαρεθεί τις σκέτες σούπες. Είναι μια αίσθηση που γεμίζει τον ουρανίσκο, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, και ο ουρανίσκος θέλει να αισθάνεται πως υπάρχει!

----------


## mitsokolo

~ πρωι . 2 δαχτυλα παστα φλωρα με δικη μου μαρμελαδα φραουλα & μισο φρεντακι
~μεσημερι . 4κσ. μπριαμ με φετα
~απογευμα. 1 μπαλα παγωτο 0%
~βραδυ. 1 μπολακι ταυλανδεζικο -ρυζομακαρονο ψιλο με λαχανικα τσιλι λαιμ και κοτοπουλο-

----------


## Pelagia1000

Να κανω μια χαζη ίσως ερωτηση? ολοι εσεις που χειρουργηθηκατε με sleeve τρωτε πολυ λιγο γιατι τοσο χωραει το στομαχι σας. Οι θερμιδες που καταναλωνετε ειναι πολυ λιγες αλλα τα κιλα παλι δεν χανονται ευκολα. Δηλ βλεποντας π.χ. τι τρωει η mitsokolo που ειναι και εγκυος και 84 κιλα θα επρεπε να χανει συνεχεια κιλα. Διαβασα και για την πωλινα που και αυτη δεν χανει ευκολα και λιγο απελπιζομαι γιατι προσπαθω να χασω κιλα με διατροφη και αναρωτιεμαι ποσο ευκολο θα ειναι...

----------


## anna65

Πελαγία, φυσικό είναι να πελάγωσες λίγο με τις ποσότητες και τα αποτελέσματα που διαβάζεις. Οι επεμβάσεις δεν είναι η εύκολη λύση, που ως δια μαγείας λύνει το πρόβλημα. Οι επεμβάσεις είναι ένα εργαλείο, που αναλόγως βοηθάει την κατάσταση. Πχ η σληβ αφαιρεί από το στομάχι το θόλο, άρα το κέντρο της γκρελίνης (την όρεξη με λίγα λόγια) και μειώνει το μέγεθος του στομάχου, ώστε οι πηρουνιές που διαβάζεις να μεταφράζονται από το σώμα ως πλήρης κορεσμός - τουλάχιστον τους πρώτους μήνες μετά την επέμβαση. Στο γιατί δεν πέφτουν τα κιλά τόσο εύκολα, η απάντηση είναι στο ότι ο οργανισμός έχει υποστεί μια ραγδαία επίθεση ολιγοθερμική, έχει χάσει γρήγορα τα πρώτα κιλά (λίπους ευτυχώς) και στη συνέχεια αντιδρά γυρίζοντας στο πρόγραμμα "συντήρηση" - δηλαδή, κρατάει άμυνα και μάλιστα γερή! Εδώ αποτύγχαναν όλες οι δίαιτες, και εδώ ελπίζει ο κάθε χειρούργος ότι η μία ή η άλλη επέμβαση μπορεί να "ξεγελάσει" τον οργανισμό και να ξεπεράσει αυτόν το σκόπελο...

----------


## mitsokolo

αν χαναμε κιλα με το ρυθμο που χαναμε τους πρωτους μηνες θα ειμασταν ολοι ανορεκτικοι.
το οτι τρως λιγες θερμιδες , και με σληβ και ανευ δεν σημαινει απαρετητα απωλεια κιλων.
αμα τρεφεσαι πχ 17 μηνες( -εγω ας πουμε) με τοσο λιγες θερμιδες, ο οργανισμος συνηθιζει την τοσο λιγη ποσοτητα και την εκλαμβανει ως φυσιολογικη.
τωρα αυτο που λες με την εγκυμοσυνη μηπως μπερδευτηκες? φυσικα και ΔΕΝ θα επρεπε να χανω βαρος με τα λεγομενα του γιατρου μου, αλλα να παρω μεχρι 6-7 κιλα, και εχω χασει ηδη 4

----------


## Pelagia1000

Τι να πω? μαλλον κατι τετοιο συμβαινει αννα. Προς ωρας δεν σκεφτομαι για επεμβαση γιατι τα κιλα μπηκαν τα τελευταια 3 χρονια οποτε ελπιζω να τα καταφερω μονη μου. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν αντεχω το αισθημα της πεινας οποτε δεν ακολουθω μια ιδιαιτερα στερητικη διαιτα. Απλα βλεποντας τι τρωτε εσεις αισθανομαι οτι τρωω το καταπετασμα....

----------


## Pelagia1000

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> αν χαναμε κιλα με το ρυθμο που χαναμε τους πρωτους μηνες θα ειμασταν ολοι ανορεκτικοι.
> το οτι τρως λιγες θερμιδες , και με σληβ και ανευ δεν σημαινει απαρετητα απωλεια κιλων.
> αμα τρεφεσαι πχ 17 μηνες( -εγω ας πουμε) με τοσο λιγες θερμιδες, ο οργανισμος συνηθιζει την τοσο λιγη ποσοτητα και την εκλαμβανει ως φυσιολογικη.
> τωρα αυτο που λες με την εγκυμοσυνη μηπως μπερδευτηκες? φυσικα και ΔΕΝ θα επρεπε να χανω βαρος με τα λεγομενα του γιατρου μου, αλλα να παρω μεχρι 6-7 κιλα, και εχω χασει ηδη 4

----------


## Pelagia1000

Εννοω mitsokolo οτι τρως πολυ λιγο αλλα εισαι και εγκυος και εχεις μεγαλυτερες ενεργειακες αναγκες.οποτε πως να βαλεις κιλα?λογικο ειναι που εχασες 4.

----------


## mitsokolo

προσπαθω να τρωω λιγο παραπανω πολλες φορες αλλα μου ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο παω για 17 μηνες χειρουργειου και η ορεξη μου ειναι σχεδον 0 ακομα, αλλα και απο τη μερια μου εκανα μεγαλο αγωνα για να τηρησω τις οδηγιες και αυτο βοηθησε πολυ απ την αρχη.
οι εξετασεις μου ευτηχως ηταν αψογες και τον γιατρο δεν τον απασχολει καθολου που τρωω τοσο λιγο, το μωρο ουτος η αλλως οτι ειναι να ''παρει'' θα το παρει απο μενα και οχι απο αυτα που τρωω.
καλε μη συγκρινεις την δικη μας διατροφη με τη δικη σου υπαρτον :P :P :P 
ειναι σαν να συγκρινεις σφηνακι με 1.5 λιτρο  :Wink:  
υπομονη με τα κιλα και ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pelagia1000

Δεν σκεφτηκα να τρωω τοσο λιγο. Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω αλλωστε... Απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση. Ευτυχως που δεν πεινατε. Γιατι αλλιως ειναι σκετη απογοητευση να τρως τοσο λιγο και τα κιλα να μην χανονται οσο ευκολα...

----------


## mitsokolo

απογοητευση θα ηταν να μην βλεπεις αποτελεσμα  :Wink:  εξαλου η πεινα και η ''ζηλεια'' δεν υπαρχει -τουλαχιστον για μενα- και πραγματικα ειναι τεραστια ευχαριστηση..
δεν ξερω στις αλλες τις επεμβασεις πως ακριβως λειτουργει το συστημα με την ορεξη αλλα τουλαχιστον στην σληβ ετσι ειναι, συν του οτι χορταινεις με γελοιες ποσοτητες

----------


## anna65

Οι δίαιτες που δίνουν οι διατροφολόγοι στηρίζονται συνήθως σε ολιγοθερμιδική διατροφή. Όταν οι θερμίδες κατέβουν κάτω από ένα όριο, ας πούμε είναι κάτω από 1000 θερμίδες, στην αρχή ο οργανισμός χάνει κιλά αλλά γρήγορα μπαίνει στη συντήρηση - είναι το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης αυτό, μόνο έτσι ξέρει να επιβιώνει. Για΄αυτό και οι σωστοί διατροφολόγοι επιμένουν στα 2 κιλά απώλειας το μήνα, γιατί ξέρουν αυτό το μηχανισμό και δεν θέλουν να φανεί ως "επίθεση" η απόπειρα σωστής διατροφής.
Με τις επεμβάσεις, στην ουσία υποχρεώνουμε βίαια τον οργανισμό να ανεχθεί τις ολιγοθερμιδικές δίαιτες. Ακόμη και η δυσαπορροφητική, που έχω κάνει εγώ, στην ουσία επιτρέπει στον οργανισμό να κρατήσει ελάχιστες θερμίδες, πολύ πιο κάτω από τις 1000. Είναι μια ανατρεπτική τακτική, για αυτό και δεν μπορείς με τίποτα να "αντιγράψεις" το διαιτολόγιο των χειρουργημένων - δεν έχεις το εργαλείο για να το πετύχεις. Δεν σημαίνει, πως επειδή υπάρχει το εργαλείο, φτάνουμε πάντα στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Θέλει κόπο και χρόνο - απλά η επέμβαση λειτουργεί ως βοηθητικό εργαλείο, το οποίο επιτρέπει αυτές τις τόσο δραστικές διατροφές "λιμοκτονίας". Και για αυτό οι διατροφολόγοι είναι εναντίον των επεμβάσεων - ανατρέπουν κάθε θεωρία τους!

----------


## mitsokolo

ακριβως αννα :thumbup:

----------


## Pelagia1000

Απλα καταλαβα οτι ακομη και αν κανω χειρουργειο και χασω τα κιλα, αν λογω συναισθηματικης υπερφαγιας αρχισω να ζοριζω το στομαχι να τρωει περισσοτερο για να νιωσω την χαρα που μου δινει το φαγητο οχι μονο θα τα ξαναβαλω αλλα θα βαλω ακομη πιο πολλα γιατι ακομη και οι 1600-1800 θερμιδες για εναν χειρουργημενο ειναι πολλες....οποτε μαλλον το χειρουργειο δεν μου ταιριαζει..Γιατι και τωρα που ακολουθω ενα κανονικο διαιτολογιο και δεν πειναω ιδιαιτερα, οταν με πιανουν τα ..ψυχολογικα μου... ζοριζω το στομαχι μου για φαει και μετα πινω σοδες και γκαβισκον γαι να χωνεψω. Δηλ ενω το στομαχι μου ειναι χορτατο το μυαλο μου ειναι στην κοσμαρα του!

----------


## anna65

Η επέμβαση που έχω κάνει εγώ, η χολοπαγκρεατική, υποτίθεται ότι είναι για εντελώς απείθαρχους. Ο καθηγητής συνηθίζει να λέει πως η σληβ είναι για τους έξυπνους, η χολοπαγκρεατική για τους απείθαρχους. Ευτυχώς η δική μου βαριατρική βέρσιον μου επιτρέπει πολύ μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες από τις υπόλοιπες μεθόδους και έτσι ξεπερνώ το σκόπελο της συναισθηματικής υπερφαγίας - που δεν σταματά με όσα χειρουργεία κι αν κάνεις! Βέβαια, έχω ακούσει ότι και με τη δική μου την επέμβαση κατάφεραν κάποιοι και πήρανε πίσω το βάρος - τι άραγε να κάνανε; Πάντως, σωστά το θέτεις: προηγείται η ψυχολογική στήριξη, στο μυαλό είναι το πρόβλημα και εκεί δεν ακουμπά κανένα χειρουργείο!

----------


## Pelagia1000

Ξερεις αννα οταν υποφερεις απο συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια το να κοψεις το φαγητο ειναι ευκολο. Και κανεις την διατροφη που ξερουμε ολοι και δεν πεινας. Οταν ομως ερχεται η διαολεμενη ωρα που νιωθεις κουρασμενη και δεν μπορεις να ξεκουραστεις. που νιωθεις απογοητευμενη , μονη, οταν ερχονται αγχωτικες σκεψεις, οταν σε κατακλιζουν οι φοβοι και οι ανασφαλειες τοτε το φαγητο γινεται μονοδρομος. οποτε η λυση δεν ειναι μονο να κοψουμε το πολυ φαγητο αλλα να βρουμε αλλα ανακουφιστικα μεσα. Και δυστυχως η παροδικη εστω χαρα που δινει το φαγητο ειναι σχεδον αναντικαταστατη, τουλαχιστον σε μενα. Οι βολτες, τα τηλεφωνα σε μια φιλη, και ολα τα αλλα που λενε να κανουμε την ωρα που μας πιανει η λυσσα δεν ειναι παντα απολυτα επιτυχη ουτε προσφερουν την ιδια ανακουφιση που νιωθεις με την σοκολατα ή τα πατατακια. Μαλλον ειναι και θεμα συνηθειας. Οταν μαθεις να αντιμετωπιζεις τα προβληματα τρωγοντας και το κανεις πολλα χρονια τοτε τα πραγματα γινονται πολυ δυσκολα....

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω παντως εχω καταληξει πως για τα ευπερφαγικα μου επεισοδια φταιει η ελλειψη συντροφου ...

καλες οι φιλες, καλες οι παρεες, καλοι οι συγγενεις , τα τηλεφωνα οι βολτες ... αλλα οταν το μυαλο κολαει στο οτι ειμαι μονη ... οδηγουμε στο φαγητο ...

αλλα ρε σεις εχουν χαθει οι αντρες πια .. δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι με πολλες κοπελες που το συζηταμε λενε και αυτες το ιδιο .. και κοπελες, ομορφες αδυνατες ... ειναι ενα προβλημα πια για ολες μας ...

----------


## Pelagia1000

αχ ζωιτσα μου ετσι ελεγα και εγω οταν ημουν μονη. Αν βρω εναν ανθρωπο να με αγαπαει θα αλλαξουν ολα... Δυστυχως ολα τα συναισθηματικα κενα μας δεν μπορει να τα καλυψει ο αλλος. Ουτε θα ειναι παντα απο πανω μας να μας ελεγχει, ουτε μπορει να καταλαβει απολυτα τους φοβους μας. Οποτε και που εχω συντροφο δεν μπορω να πω οτι αλλαξε κατι. Ασε που οι αντρες τρωνε πιο ανθιυγεινα και σε παρασυρουν και σενα. Τα ντουλαπια γεματα απο ολα αυτα που δεν θες να φας... Και τα τρωνε και δεν παχαινουν. Να μην σου πω οτι απο τοτε που παντρευτηκα παχυνα ακομη περισσοτερο. :Mad:  Μην τρως την μπανανοφλουδα οτι καποιος αλλος θα σε σωσει. Οτι κανεις μονη σου.

----------


## angela-miss piggy

Eγώ σε περιόδους μοναξιάς κατέφευγα στις ''σκουπιδοτροφές'',για τους λόγους που περιγράψατε.
Μα και τώρα που δεν έχω πια καθολου χρόνο για τον εαυτό μου, καθώς είμαι πια εργαζόμενη σύζυγος και μητέρα δυο παιδιών, σε στιγμές ψυχολογικής πίεσης και άγχους -και αυτές οι στιγμές είναι σχεδόν καθημερινές!-καταφεύγω στις χαζοτροφές και το τσιμπολόγημα μηχανικά.

Επειδή το πρόβλημα χρειάζεται ψυχολογική προσέγγιση από ψυχολόγο με γνώσεις σ'αυτό το θέμα, πήγα σε Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας και άρχισα συνεδρίες. Βγαίνουν πολλά απωθημένα συναισθήματα στην επιφάνεια, τα οποία είναι η αιτία του συμπτώματος της υπερφαγίας και της κατανάλωσης μεγάλης ποσότητας ζάχαρης.
Κορίτσια θα σας βοηθήσει σίγουρα η ψυχοθεραπεία να αντιμετωπίσετε κάποιες καταστάσεις με άλλον τρόπο, λιγότερο ''αυτοτιμωρητικό'', αλλά θέλει χρόνο. Μην περιμένετε ότι με μερικές συνεδρίες θα λυθεί τον πρόβλημα, χρειάζεται χρόνος για εσωτερικές διεργασίες.

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα σας σύντροφοι, έχουμε και λέμε:

Πρωινό: 4 κ.γ. κρέμα στιγμής
Δεκατιανό: 1 κ.γ. φυστικοβούτηρο
Μεσημεριανό: μισή φρυγανιά και 2 κ.γ. μαλακό τυρί flair (το συνιστώ από όλα τα ανάλογα, έχει σαφώς καλύτερη γεύση)
Απογευματινό: μισή κουπίτσα αλεσμένο κοτόπουλο
Βράδυ: who knows?

Σημείωση: σήμερα πρώτη φορά στις 3 βδομαδες μετά-χειρουργείου ένιωσα κάποιον πόνο στο στομάχι γιατί έκανα το λάθος μετά το φρυγανοτυράκι να πιω δυο γουλιές νερό κατευθείαν..Μέγα λάθος. Μου πήρε κανένα εικοσάλεπτο για να ηρεμήσω.:fake sniffle:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> Δεκατιανό: 1 κ.γ. φυστικοβούτηρο


Το φαΐ του παιδιού,αθεόφοβη;

----------


## Mak

εγώ και το παιδί μου μοιραζόμαστε τα πάντα, πάντα το κάναμε! Τρία φουντουκάκια αυτός, μισό κιλό εγώ! Δέκα σποράκια αυτός, μισό κιλό εγώ! Ο Πετράκης μου και το βρακί του που λέει ο λόγος θα έβγαζε να μου δώσει, στο φυστικοβούτηρο θα κολήσει! χαχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Να συμπεράνω πως μοιράζεστε κι αυτά τα χρωματιστά πράγματα και μάλιστα καταναλώνεις κιλό; :lol:

----------


## Mak

Νομίζεις ότι σε καμία κρίση υπερφαγίας δεν θα έπεφτα με τα μούτρα και σε αυτά???:P Ευτυχώς να λες που ήμουν πάντα εφοδιασμενη με τα καλούδια μου και δεν έπεσα ποτέ στην ανάγκη της σκιουροτροφής!!!:lol:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δε λες πάλι καλά που πάντα υπάρχει κι η σκιουροτροφή!Αλίμονο αλλιώς στον Πετράκη,Κρόνε σε κρίση! :lol:

----------


## yannaki

Λοιπόν το χθες και για μένα:
1 φρυγανιά με βούτυρο και μέλι
4 κεράσια και 1 φράουλα
1/2 κούπα ψαρόσουπα και 40γρ ψάρι βραστό με 1 κγ μαγιονέζα
1 χούφτα πατατάκια(αδυναμία)
1/4 ομελέτα 3 πατατες τηγανητες και 3 κουταλιές σαλατας(τονο-κρεμμυδακι-καλαμποκι-πιπερια-μαγιονέζα)
1 κγ παγωτο καϊμάκι
1/2ποτήρι και ούτε κοκκινο κρασακι
1,5 λίτρο νερό ίσως και παραπάνω

----------


## PM79

Καλησπέρες σε όλες/όλους.

Χτες λοιπόν έπεσαν μαχόμενα:

Πρωί: Μισή φρυγανιά με μισή μπουκιά τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: 1 κομμάτι βρασμένο μήλο με λίγο γιαούρτι. (2 κουταλιές του γλυκού).
Μεσημέρι: Λίγο μπιφτέκι, πατάτα, κολοκυθάκι, αγκινάρα αλεσμένα σε πουρέ (2 κουταλιές του γλυκού).
Απόγευμα: Την άλλη μισή φρυγανιά με 2 ρώγες σταφύλι χωρίς τα κουκούτσια.
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι.

1 λίτρο νερό και αραιωμένους χυμούς σε θερμοκρασίες που ούτε πιγκουίνος δεν αντέχει.  :Big Grin: 

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω και θέλω να το ρωτήσω είναι:

Τις 2 κουταλιές γλυκού που αναφέρω κλπ, γίνονται σε ένα χρονικό διάστημα περίπου 20 λεπτών.
Είναι οκ αυτό?

----------


## Mak

Πάρη, λίγο αραιό μου φαίνεται το διάστημα μεταξύ των δυο κουταλιών.. Αλλά μάλλον να εκφέρουν γνώμη οι παλιότεροι. Εγώ είμαι στη φάση των αλεσμένων επίσης αλλά μπορώ να τις φάω πιο γρήγορα τις κουταλίτσες μου. Έχω όμως καούρες εδω και 3 μέρες.:starhit:

----------


## PM79

Γιώτα και μένα μου φαίνεται αραιό, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν τρώω 1 σωστή κουταλιά κατευθείαν.
Βάζω στο κουταλάκι του γλυκού ποσότητα ίσα με το 1/3.
Αυτές τις 1/3 δηλαδή 1 σωστή κουταλιά γλυκού την καταφέρνω μετά από 5 λεπτά περίπου.

Μετά απ'αυτό, αισθάνομαι σαν να έφαγα 1 ταψί φαγητό, περιμένω 10-15 λεπτά και μετά κάνω το ίδιο με τη 2η κουταλιά, όπου πάλι μετά αισθάνομαι πλήρη κορεσμό.

Απ'τη μία δε θέλω να το πιέσω περισσότερο, από την άλλη, δε ξέρω αν όλα αυτά είναι φυσιολογικά.

Τη φρυγανιά με το τυράκι κάνω 20 λεπτά να τη φάω και μάλιστα όχι ολόκληρη κάποιες φορές.
Κάνω διαλείμματα μεταξύ των μπουκιών, γιατί αισθάνομαι πλήρη κορεσμό σχεδόν αμέσως.

----------


## mitsokolo

Συγνωμη δεν παιρνεις laprazol για τις καουρες; Εγω πηρα τουλαχιστον 3 μηνες. Οσο για τις ποσοτητες Παρη μου ειναι οκ για την ωρα , καπως ετσι με θυμαμαι να "τρωω " και γω , και ακομα τρωω πολυ λιγο σε σχεση με αλλα παιδια, ισως τελικα δεν αφηνουν ιδιο στομαχι σε ολους :/ ??

----------


## PM79

Laprazol παίρνω και γω, αν και δε το βλέπω να κάνει και κάτι.

Πάντως και εμένα και της Γιώτας, άφησε 60ml στομάχι ο χειρουργός, που νομίζω δικαιολογείται η μικρή ποσότητα.

Απλά ελπίζω να καλύπτουμε σωστά το σώμα με βιταμίνες, ιχνοστοιχεία κλπ.

----------


## Mak

Το ελπίζω και εγώ Πάρη, σήμερα ειδικά νιώθω αρκετά πεσμένη σωματικά, βάζω όσο πρωτεινικό συμπλήρωμα μπορώ σε ό,τι τρώω αλλά σίγουρα δεν φτάνω στα πέντε κουταλάκια που μου είπε η διατροφολόγος. Ελπιζω να φύγουμε σίγουρα από αυτή την άχαρη φάση.. By the way, εμένα μου άφησε 50 ml.

----------


## mitsokolo

60?????

----------


## PM79

Έχει δίκιο η Γιώτα, 50 άφησε. Δε τα μετρήσαμε κιόλας, αλλά άμα κρίνω από το τι μπορεί να μπει στο δικό μας στομάχι και άλλων παιδιών, υπάρχει σαφής διαφορά χωρητικότητας.

Πάντως όταν έκανα τη διάβαση, το στομάχι φαινόταν σαν ένα μολύβι κομμένο στη μέση.

----------


## mitsokolo

Παρη μου τοτε λογικο με 2κγ να χορταινεις , βεβαια το πιο εκνευριστικο στη παρουσα φαση ειναι τα υγρα :/ 
αυτο σου το τικερακι ειναι tres jolie! πολυ το γουσταρω! :tumble:

----------


## yannaki

σημερα:
μισό κουλουράκι Θεσ/κης
1/4 ομελέτας από χθες
60γρ κρεας σχαρας,2 πατάτες τηγανητές, σαλατα(μισο μπολ)
2 μπουκιες αραβική πιτα με ζαμπόν τυρι
1 παγωτίνι
μισό μπολ μακαρόνια με κιμά με έμφαση στον κιμά. 2 κσ σαλατα
Στο τελευταιο να πω πως δεν μπορώ να φάω πάνω από μισό μπολ μαζεμένο,είναι από τα φαγητά που μου πέφτουν πιο βαριά.
1 λίτρο νερό και συνεχίζω μέχρι τον υπνο

----------


## PM79

Πρωϊνό: Λίγο αλεσμένο μήλο με 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού γιαούρτι.
Δεκατιανό: Μισό φορτιμέλ.
Μεσημεριανό: Αλεσμένο λίγο αυγό με μισή φρυγανιά, λίγο κολοκύθι και μαϊντανό. (masterchef) :spin:
Απόγευμα: Το άλλο μισό φορτιμέλ.
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι.

Ενδιάμεσα: 1 λίτρο νερό και 2 ποτήρια με αραιωμένο χυμό (ανεβαίνουν τα υγρά)

ΥΓ: Ήπια επιτέλους λίγο εσπρέσσο και δε με ενόχλησε καθόλου, οπότε είμαι διπλά ευτυχής  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## break

Υπάρχουν δυο ειδών sleeve?

----------


## PM79

Όχι, απλά αναλόγως του γιατρού, μπορεί να αφαιρούν μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι.
Αποκαλείται super sleeve, δηλαδή η τελική χωρητικότητα να είναι κάτω των 100ml-120ml.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσωπικά δεν ήξερα αν τα 50ml οφείλονταν στις επιπλοκές που είχα στο χειρουργείο, αλλά τελικά αφού και η Γιώτα έμεινε με 50ml στομάχι, θα πει ότι ο χειρουργός αυτός, το μασουλάει τελείως το πράμα  :Big Grin:

----------


## break

Α κατάλαβα εξαρτάται από την τεχνική που ακολουθεί ο γιατρός!

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω κ εγώ sleeve αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως μακροπρόθεσμα δεν πειθαρχήσω στα γλυκά!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

o γιατρός στο Ρίο αφήνει 40 ml μόλις σαν στομάχι,υποθέτω ο καθένας έχει την δική του τεχνική

----------


## PM79

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> o γιατρός στο Ρίο αφήνει 40 ml μόλις σαν στομάχι,υποθέτω ο καθένας έχει την δική του τεχνική


Κοίτα little angel, με τα 50ml είδα το Χριστό φαντάρο, με στρινγκ, να πέφτει με αλεξίπτωτο, να νικάει στο μπραντεφέρ τον Τσακ Νόρις και άλλα απίστευτα πράγματα.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι έχει ζέστη και το νερό δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετό.

Αν είχα ακόμα λιγότερο, φαντάζομαι θα έβλεπα πιο κραυγαλέα πράγματα μπροστά μου συγκρινόμενα με τα προηγούμενα, οπότε και με τα 50ml είμαστε φαντάζομαι οκ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι -παρόλο που κρατάω υψηλά το ηθικό μου και ξέρω ότι η φάση των αλεσμένων θα περάσει- μου περνάει από το μυαλό μήπως αυτά τα 50 ml είναι πολύ λίγα και δεν θα μπορέσω ξανά ποτέ να τρώω σαν φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος. Δηλαδή θα πονάω μετά από δυο κουταλάκια και δυο γουλιές νερό, ότι δεν θα πηγαίνει τίποτα κάτω και κάτι ΄τετοια... Ξέρω ότι πιθανόν παραλογίζομαι και η εμπειρία των παλιοτερων λέει άλλα.. Όμως τα σκέφτομαι, ειδικά σήμερα που έχω καούρες και διάρροια! Αυτά!

----------


## PM79

Γιώτα, τα 50ml θα αυξηθούν σύντομα, δεν παίζει να μείνουν εκεί για πολύ.
Προσωπικά, βρίσκω τη φάση των αλεσμένων μια χαρά.

Εγώ πονάω στη 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού, την άλλη 1 την τρώω μετά από κάποια ώρα.

Νερό ή άλλο υγρό, μισή ώρα μετά από το τσιμπούσι με τις 2 κουταλιές.

Είναι σπαστικό το ξέρω, αλλά κοίτα μη βγεις εκτός γραμμής, θα σε στείλω στην πιτσιρίκα νοσοκόμα με την ''τεράστια'' εμπειρία στους φλεβοκαθετήρες.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

γειααααααααααααααααααα σας μοντελακια μου...
Γιωτα εχει δικιο π παρης θα αυξηθουν πολυ συντομα , εγω καμια φορα που πλεον τρωω παραπανω, λεω αααχ που ειναι εκεινες οι μερες με το κουταλακι :lol: :lol: 
καλα οχι οτι τρωω τρελλα αλλα εκει που ετρωγα μισο κρακερ τωρα τρωω 2 -χριστε μου! παλι το πακαρανα- :lol:

----------


## mitsokolo

ολα καλα, ολα τελεια με την σληβ, απιστευτα ευχαριστημενη, αλλα ρε παιδια μου λειπει κατι ΤΡΕΛΛΑ! να αρπαξω την παγωμενη κοκα κολα μετα το φαγητο , και να την ξεζουμησω μεχρι τελευταια σταγονα με μια ανασα (this? LAAAST year)

----------


## Mak

να'στε καλά παιδια, χαμογέλασα πρώτη φορά σήμερα! :tumble:

----------


## yannaki

3 μπουκιές αραβική πίτα με ζαμπόν τυρί
1 μπωλ μακαρόνια με κμα σε 2 δόσεις
1 χούφτα πατατάκια
1 χούφτα φυστίκια
μισό μπωλ σαλάτα(τονο-ζυμαρικά-κρεμμύδι-πιπερια-μαγιονέζα)
1 λίτρο νερό
Ξέχασα να σας πω ότι κάθε μέρα πινω 1-2 διπλους ελληνικούς με 1 κουταλιαγλυκου ζαχαρη

Παρη το νερό σιγά σιγά θα κατεβαίνει πιο πολύ, καθε μέρα και λίγο περισσότερο. Εγώ στο 1 μήνα έπινα 1 ποτηρακι κρασιου και τώρα σχεδόν 3/4 ποτηριου. Υπομονή και επιμονή θέλει.

----------


## PM79

Πρωί: Λίγο αλεσμένο ροδάκινο με λίγο γιαούρτι.
Δεκατιανό: Λίγο φορτιμέλ.
Μεσημεριανό: Το ίδιο με χτες δηλαδή, αλεσμένο λίγο αυγό με μισή φρυγανιά, λίγο κολοκύθι και μαϊντανό.
Απόγευμα: Το ίδιο με το πρωΐνό.
Βραδινό: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι.

Τώρα πίνω το υπόλοιπο φορτιμέλ.

1 λίτρο νερό, επιτέλους ήπια ένα φρέντο εσπρέσσο :thumbup: και 3 ποτήρια αραιωμένο χυμό.

yannaki πλέον δε με απασχολεί να πιω ένα ποτήρι μονορούφι, αλλά τουλάχιστον αφού βριστώ με το ρολόι, τουλάχιστον μες την ημέρα, να πίνω μπόλικο νεράκι και άλλα υγρά.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

~πρωι . 1 λεπτη φετα φρεσκο ψωμι με ζαμπον 0-3% & μιλνερ και ενα φρεντακι μετριο
~δεκ. . 1 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι χωρις ζαχαρη
~μεσημ. . 1 μπολακι παγωτου , τονοσαλατα (τονο αγγουρακι , μαρουλι φρεσκο κρεμυδακι) χωρις λαδι αλατι ξυδι νιεντε !
~απογ. . 2 μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου
~βραδυ . 1 ποτηρι γαλα & 1 φρυγανια ολικης αλεσης

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας παιδιά. χάθηκα αυτές τις μέρες. Ούτε καν ξέρω τί έφαγα και τί όχι. Είχα πολλά τρεχάματα. Σήμερα ξανά σε πρόγραμμα λοιπόν. 

Πρωί 1 φραπέ με 250 μλ γάλα και 1 κουταλιά νέσκαφε, 2 ταμπλέτες κάντερελ, πάγο και συμπλήρωμα νερού όσο χρειαστεί για να γεμίσει το ποτήρι
Δεκατιανό 1 φρυγανιά με 1,5 φέτα τυρί ένταμ light
Μεσημεριανό 58γρ μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο και μισή ντοματούλα (περίπου 40 λεπτά διέρκεισε το λουκούλιο γεύμα μου)
Απογευμα 1 κρακεράκια
Βραδυνό μισό μπιφτέκι
1 χυμό πορτοκάλι χωρίς ζάχαρη

----------


## migg

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> o γιατρός στο Ρίο αφήνει 40 ml μόλις σαν στομάχι,υποθέτω ο καθένας έχει την δική του τεχνική
> 
> 
> ...


ενα θα πω..ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ....το χα αναγκη πρωι πρωι το γελιο..να σαι παντα καλα....

----------


## *Katie

pm79 και μοναχους και εγω επειδη εχω τον ιδιο γιατρο να σας πω εμενα μου αφησε 60ml στομαχι. Ακριβως τα ιδια ενιωθα και εγω τοτε και τωρα καμια σχεση απολαμβανω το φαγητο μου αλλα σε πολυ πολυ μικρες ποσοτητες χωρις να ποναει καθολου. απλα καποια πραγματα δεν τα ανεχομαι καλα. ( ψωμι, αυγο, οτιδηποτε ψωμο-ζυμαροειδες, μακαρονια κλπ, αναψυκτικα δεν εχω δοκιμασει νομιζω οτι δεν κανει κιολας, το αλκοολ με 'στελνει' , γλυκα δεν ζητω οπως πριν και οταν τρωω η ποσοτητα ειναι πολυ μικρη--καλυτερα) . Μακαρι να κρατησει αυτο για παντα. Θα γραψω αργοτερα για το φαγητο μου

----------


## *Katie

λοιπον ας γραψω και τι εφαγα χθες

π: μισο τοστ,τυρι-ντοματα
δ: μισο φρεντο μετριο, 2 πατατες τηγανιτες, ενα δαχτυλο τυρι ( βγηκαμε για ουζακια στη θαλλασα αλλα εγω δεν πινω φοβαμαι)
μ: ενα μικρο γεμιστο, μισο δαχτυλο φετα
α: τιποτα ( ταξιδευαμε για να γυρισουμε σπιτι)
β: μια χουφτα νατσος με μια κ.σ. λιωμενο τυρι ( πηγαμε σινεμα)

γενικως δεν τα πηγα καλα αλλα δεν πειραζει απο σημερα που ειμαι σπιτι

----------


## Mak

Katie μου, νάτσος!! Τι μου θύμησες τώρα! yammy, yammy!!

----------


## PM79

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Katie μου, νάτσος!! Τι μου θύμησες τώρα! yammy, yammy!!


Κάτσε λίγο να φωνάξω τη Γωγώ!!!

----------


## Mak

Πάρη, Όχι, όχι , ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ: παραδίδομαι , δεν θέλω νάτσος, δεν θέλω ντορίτος, δεν θέλωωωωωωωωωωωωω Γωγώ! 
Λοιπόν, επί του θέματος:
Πρωί & δεκατιανό: 2 φρυγανιές
Μεσημέρι: 1/3 κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι 2% + μέλι
Απογευματινό: 4 κ.σ. αλεσμένες φακιές με διάφορα λαχανικα μέσα (γεια στα χέρια σου αδερφούλα μου)
Βράδυ: προβλέπω λίγο μαλακό τυρί
Σήμερα έχω πιο πολλά κέφια, το σημειώνω γιατί εκτός του τι τρώμε σημασία έχει και αν είμαστε καλά..Φιλιά παίδες

----------


## mitsokolo

γκουντμορνινγ! κατι παιζει με τα τικερακια και μου τα βγαζει σαν ιο, το παθαινει κανενας αλλος? 
ενιγουει γραφω τα χθεσινα :dork:

~πρωι. 1 φετα φρεσκο ψωμι με ζαμπον 0-3% μιλνερ &1 φρεντακι μετριο
~μεσ. 3 μικρα σουτζουκακια 1 δαχτυλο παρμεζανα & 4 πιρουνιες πρασινη σαλατα (μαρουλι αγγουρι κρεμμυδακι φρεσκο ολα απ τον κηπο μου :bouncy: ) 
~απογ. 1 φετα μωσαικο 
~ βραδυ. 6 πατατακια ολικης αλεσης με πιπερι , ειναι καινουρια βασικα δεν ειναι πατατακια, σαν κρακερακια ειναι της LAYS με 3 δημητριακα 

ψιλοχαλια... σημερα θα προσπαθησω να ενταξω και φρουτακι και να φαω και λιγο παραπανω, εχω και ενα νινι να θρεψω η γυνη! :love: :love:

----------


## aggeloydaki

καλημέρα μιτσοκολό μου,ο άνδρας μου λέει πως αυτά τα νέα "πατατάκια" είναι σούπερ!αυτό με τα τικεράκια το έπαθε και η ciciliana χτες

ασχετο αλλά ζηλέυω το ψωμάκι που έφαγες αχχχχχ

----------


## mitsokolo

αχ ναι??? τι να ειναι αραγε? ναι ηταν πολυ νοστιμα τα ατιμα! και φυσικα εφαγα 6 χωρις τυψεις! χαχαχα
λοιπον μη ζηλευεις καθολου το ψωμι γιατι μου καθεται λες και τρωω τσιμεντολιθο! απλα βγαζω ολη την ψιχα και τρωω το τραγανο που λενε ειναι τοσο νοστιμο! με το που το περνουμε απ το φουρνο το τρωμε καυτο! αλλα μη φανταστεις ε? ενα φετακι μικρο ποιο πολυ με τη μυρωδια του ζεστου ψωμιου μαστουρωνω χαχαχαχαχ.
εσυ πως τα πας κοκονα μου? ηθικο ακμαιο ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

Και εγω ζηλεύω το mitsokolo! μια κάτι τορτίγιες, την άλλη σουτζουκάκια, τρέχουν τα σάλια! aggeloudaki mou, πως πας με τα αλεσμένα? Από απώλεια, ικανοποιημένη?

----------


## mitsokolo

χαχαχαχα καλα καλα κοριτσια! καθηστε να φτασετε σε αυτο το σταδιο και θα νοσταλγητε τα κουταλακια! βεβαια εγω ειμαι και λιγο κερβερος με το φαι δεν με αφηνω να ξεφευγω, οχι οτι αμα θελω μπορω.. αλλα οκ, υπαρχει ποικιλια γευσεων πλεον, αντε υπομονη υπομονη και ο ουρανος θα βρεξει κ αλλες γευσεις οσονουπω κοριτσια!
μπορει να με πειτε μαζοχα αλλα πολυ την εβρισκα με τα κουταλακια :lol: :lol:

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχ μην μιλάς για ζεστό μυρωδάτο ψωμί,ζύμωσε προχτες η μάνα μου με προζύμι κ τα είδα όλα,αχ θέλω ψωμάκιιιιιιιιιιιι.Και το ίδιο έπαθα με τα λαχανικά από τον κήπο μας που τρώει ο άντρας μου,όλα μοσχομυρίζουν τα άτιμα!!
ηθικό ακμαιότατο αλλά βαρέεεεεεεεθηκα τα ίδια κ τα ίδια!άντε μία βδομαδούλα μου έμεινε για την επανεξέταση κ θα αρχίσω να έχω κάποια ποικιλία !!!

γιώτα μου καλά τα αλεσμένα αλλά εμάς μας αφήνουν να φάμε μόνο κρέας,ψαρι,κοτόπουλο σε εσένα από ότι διάβασα έχετε μαγαλύτερη ποικιλία!μέχρι προχτές δεν με ενοχλούσε η γεύση τους,δεν με ενοχλούσε η υφή τους ,ξαφνικά μου έστριψε η βίδα και τα βαρέθηκα  :Big Grin:  το κοτοπουλάκι και το ψάρι πλέον δεν τα αλέθω τα μασάω πολύ καλά και μετά τσουπ κάτω!το κρέας επειδή έχει πολλές ίνες το λιώνω ακόμα! Από απώλεια ότι και να σου πω θα είναι ψέμμα  :Big Grin:  δεν έχω ζυγαριά (επίτηδες για να μην ανεβαίνω κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι) απλά βλέπω πως το πρόσωπό μου απέκτησε πάλι γραμμές και λίγο προγούλι που είχα αρχίσει να κάνω χάθηκε  :Big Grin:  σε μια βδομαδούλα θα ζυγιστώ και θα δούμε :Wink:

----------


## *Katie

τι εφαγα χθες:

πρωινο-δεκατιανο: 1/2 μπαγκετα με τυρι-γαλοπουλα-ντοματα-μαγιονεζα και 1/2 φρεντο μετριο
μ: 50γρ κρεας και 2 κ.σ κριθαρακι ( γκιουβετσι)
απ: 1 λεπτη φετα μωσαικο της μαμας
βρ: μια φετα φρυνισμενο ψωμι με μια φετα ντοματα και 1 φετα τυρι τοστ

τα φρουτακια σημερα πηγαν περιπατο...

----------


## yannaki

Xθες:
1 φέτα ψωμι με βούτυρο μαρμελάδα
1/2 μπολάκι μακαρονια με κιμά
1 ρυζόγαλο
60γρ ψάρι 3 πηρουνίες χορτα αρμύρα
1 λίτρο νερό

Σήμερα:
1 φετα ψωμί με βουτυρο-μαρμελαδα
60γρ ψαρι ψητο και 1/2 φέτα ψωμι
λίγο καρπουζι
πατατακια( η γνωστή χούφτα)
και για βράδυ τυρι με φρυγανιά
1 λίτρο νερό και συνεχίζω

----------


## *Katie

σημερα λοιπον τα πηγα νομιζω λιγο καλυτερα

πρωινο και δεκατιανο:1/2 φρεντο μετριο και 1/3 τυροκουλουρο απο τον "γρηγορη"
μεσημερι: 1 μικρο γεμιστο ( πιπερια) και 1 σπιρτοκουτο φετα
απογευμα: μια φετα τυρι τοστ και 1/2 γαλοπουλα 
βραδυ: κοτοπουλο με κοκκινη σαλτσα 60γρ περιπου ( 3 κυβακια) και 2 κ.σ. μπασματι

και απο εδω και περα επιδιδωμε στο μαραθωνιο νερου

----------


## Mak

μπράβο Katie!

Να και το δικό μου:
Πρωί: αλεσμένο ροδάκινο(4 κ.γ)
Δεκατιανό: 1/3 κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι +λίγο μέλι
Μεσημεριανό: 4 κ.γ. φακιές αλεσμένες
Απογευματινό: μια φρυγανιά
Βραδυνο: 4 κ.γ. φακιές αλεσμένες

Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Πόσο καιρό μετά την επέμβαση σταματούν οι καούρες? Γιατί με έχουν ταράξει τέσσερις μέρες τώρα...

----------


## yannaki

καλή μου οσπρια; Εγώ μετά τους 2 μήνες επιτρεπόταν και παλι μετά τους τρεις που έφαγα τελικά τρελάθηκα στις καούρες!

----------


## Mak

yannaki, η διατροφολόγος μου είπε οκ αν είναι αλεσμένες οι φακιές γι'αυτό και τις ενέταξα στο διατροφολόγιο μου, βέβαια το ότι μου λες ότι είχες καούρες με βάζει σε σκέψεις... λες αυτές να φταίνε? Σήμερα που αλλάζω και βάζω ψάρι, θα το τσεκάρω!

----------


## mitsokolo

γιωτα υπολογισε κανα 3μηνο -συνηθως- οι καουρες, οχι ομως με την ιδια ενταση και παντα με τη βοηθεια του laprazol εγω μετα το τριμηνο δεν ξαναειχα ποτε μεχρι και τωρα καουρες 
ειναι λιγο πακετακι στην αρχη αλλα θα περασει  :Big Grin: 
Παντως μου κανει φοβερη εντυπωση που τρως φακες-εστω αλεσμενες- πεφτουν απιστευτα βαριες στο στομαχι- 
μηπως σε πειραξε αυτο?  :Smile: 
πινε λιγο δροσερο γαλατακι για τις καουρες , αν σου αρεσει :yes:

----------


## Mak

Απολογισμός ημέρας:
πρωί: αλεσμένο ροδάκινο
δεκατιανό: χυμος μπανάνα
μεσημεριανό: πουρές πατάτας με πρωτεινικό συμπλήρωμα μέσα
απογευματινο: χυμός ανάμεικτος
βραδυνό: πουρές πατάτας με πρωτεινικό συμπλήρωμα

Σήμερα λιγότερες καούρες!

----------


## mitsokolo

δοκιμασα το ζελε sweet & balance πσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ!! ! πολυ καλο ! κερασακι περικαλω! :lol:

----------


## connie_ed

ρε μητσο εχει τη διπλασια τιμη απ τα συμβατικα κ δεν ξερω αν εχει καμια διαφορα...κ τα 2 ζελατινη ειναι...

----------


## mitsokolo

εννοεις το φακελακι σκονης που το κανεις εσυ? βασικα εγω ελεγα για τα κυπελακια το πηρα επειδη ημουνα στο δρομο για ευκολια, απλα για ''ετοιμο'' δεν ηταν σχεδον καθολου γλυκο και μαρεσε :tumble:

----------


## anna65

Τα ζελέ 0% δεν έχουν καθόλου ζάχαρη, είναι αρκετά γλυκά χωρίς να έχουν ζάχαρη και ξεκινάνε από αρκετά προσιτές τιμές. Δεν προσφέρουν κάτι θρεπτικό, αλλά η Νάνσυ, η διαιτολόγος μας, τα επιτρέπει αν νιώσουμε την ανάγκη για γλυκάκι. Θυμάμαι που τα επέτρεψε από το δεύτερο μήνα, όταν ξεκινήσαμε τις μαλακές τροφές.

----------


## connie_ed

μια χαρα ειναι τα ζελε, αν δεν εχουν ζαχαρη εχουν καποια γλυκαντικη ουσια που προσωπικα τις αποφευγω...αλλα σαν εναλλακτικη για γλυκο ειναι σουπερ επιλογη, συμφωνω...

----------


## mitsokolo

αυτο με πειραζε ρε γαμωτο οτι δεν εχουν ζαχαρη και ΠΑΛΙ παραηταν γλυκα , και μετα την σληβ δεν μου καθεται καλα το γλυκο με τιποτα, εγω η μις σοκολατα , εγινε και τουτο το θαυμα..
γιαυτο μαρεσε το sweet & balance γιατι δεν ηταν γλυκο και ειχε πιο πολυ την γευση απ το κερασι.

κατι ασχετο αλλα εχω παθει μια τρελλα με τα ροδακινα, λετε να το γουσταρει το νινι? :bouncing:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by connie_
> ρε μητσο εχει τη διπλασια τιμη απ τα συμβατικα κ δεν ξερω αν εχει καμια διαφορα...κ τα 2 ζελατινη ειναι...


τα sweet and balance κ τα συμβατικά της Γιώτης έχουν πολύ μικρή διαφορά στην τιμή!

μιτσόκολό μου έτσι είναι κ η κρέμα καραμελέ,όχι πολύ γλυκιά αλλά αρκετά ώστε να σου περάσει η επιθυμία για γλυκό  :Wink:

----------


## break

Το νινί του φόρουμ γουστάρει ροδάκινα, τέλος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhi t:

----------


## mitsokolo

> _Originally posted by break_
> Το νινί του φόρουμ γουστάρει ροδάκινα, τέλος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhi t:


χαχαχαχαχα! ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιι break μου ετσι φαινεταιιιι :tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## mitsokolo

γαμωτο ολο θελω να γραφω τι τρωω, και στο τελος της μερας ξεχναω τα μισα, ημουνα που ημουνα ξεχασιαρα... απογινε το κακο τωρα ουφφφ. πανω κατω πολυ καλα παντως 5-6 φορες μαμ λιγο με το νερο τα εχω ασχημα, αλλα επιβαλεται τωρα ειδικα... 
θα προσπαθησω να συγκεντρωθω τουντει να τα γραψω (καλα δε βαζω και το χερι μου στη φωτια) 

και πολυ καλημερα μας!  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwanna 24

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΩΣ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΗ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΚΤΟΜΗ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ ΤΑ ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΗ 3/6/11 ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΡΥΒΩ ΟΤΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΙΝΕ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΧΟΣ...ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ !!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## aggeloydaki

Ιωάννα καλώς ήρθες!καλή αρχή με τα αλεσμένα (μα καλά και εσύ τόσες μέρες μόνο με υγρά είσαι?πω-πω εφιαλτικό μου φαίνεται αυτό ,2 εβδομάδες μόνο υγρά απαπαπαπα) Δεν σου έδωσε ο γιατρός σου κάποιο χαρτί με όσα μπορείς να φας?αν πιστεύεις πως δεν τα θυμάσαι απλά επικοινώνησε μαζί του  :Smile:  Δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να είσαι τόσο αγχωμένη,σιγά σιγά θα μπείς σε μία σειρά και θα είσαι μία χαρά !

(αν μπορείς μην γράφεις κεφαλαία ,σημαίνει πως φωνάζεις  :Wink:  )

----------


## mitsokolo

Ιωαννα καλως ηρθες!!!!! καλη αρχη λοιπον, καλε τωρα εχεις αγχος?? στα ευκολα? χεχεχε
να ερχεσαι να τα λεμε και οτι χρειαστεις φυσικα να δωσουμε και ενα χερι βοηθειας! :bigsmile:

----------


## iwanna 24

αχ παιδιαααα σας ευχαριστω τοσο πολυυυυυυυυυυυ για την στηριξη γιατι με στηριζουν πολυ οι δικοι μου ανθρωποι αλλα αλλο να εχεις ανθρωπουν να περνανε τα ιδια με εσενα!!!!!!!!!! αργησα και πολυ να γινω μελος.χιχιχ ασε αγγελουδακι 2 εβδομαδες υγρα τα ειδα ολα τι να πω πολυ αυστηρος ο γιατρος μου αλλα κατι θα ξερει.... οσο για το αγχος προσπαθω να το αποβαλω μιτσοκολο αλλα στην προσπαθεια ειμαι...  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλως όρισες Ιωάννα μου!!!!!!! Μην μου ανχώνεσε και θα περάσει ο καιρός, και θα λες αχ τί καλά τώτε στα αλεσμένα!!!!

Και εγώ 2 βδομάδες και υγρά ήμουνα.

----------


## iwanna 24

θα τον ζαλισω τον γιατρο παντως γιατι δεν μου εδωσε χαρτι για το τι θα τρωω τωρα περιληπτικα μου τα ειπε και εχω φαει φρικη δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα χαχααχ παντως βρε παιδια χαιρομαι που ειμαι εδω τοσο πολυ.:smilegrin:

----------


## mitsokolo

Ιωαννα την επομενη φορα ρωτησε τον αν εχει καποιο οδηγο για τον πρωτο καιρο τουλαχιστον, εμενα μου ειχαν δωσει βιβλιο πολυ περιληπτικο, ενταξει δεν μπορουμε να τα θυμομαστε και ολα αλοιμονο! :roll: ολα καλα θα πανε παντως μην αγχωνεσαι!

----------


## iwanna 24

σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ μιτσοκολο μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλυτερα μετα απο την εγγραφη μου εδω.αυτο το βιβλιο που λες με τις τροφες που μπορω να το βρω και εγω για να βοηθηθω και εγω λιγο.

----------


## mitsokolo

Ιωαννα μου, μου το ειχε δωσει ο χειρουργος μου , φευγοντας απο την κλινικη... ειναι δικες του οδηγιες . Λογικα επρεπε να σου δωσουν κατι παρομοιο. ομως μπορεις να τον ρωτησεις την επομενη φορα  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwanna 24

:spin: αα ωραια σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ιωάννα μου ο χειρούργος σου δεν σε παρέπεμψε σε κάπια διατροφολόγο ή κάτι? απλά σου είπε προφορικά θα τρώς αυτό αυτό και αυτό?

----------


## iwanna 24

προφορικα οπως το λες πολινακι αλλα το κοβω να πω εγω σε κανα διατροφολογο γιατι ειναι και πολλες η μερες με τα αλεσμενα δεν ειναι 15 οπως με τα υγρα......:shocked2:

----------


## anna65

Ιωάννα καλώς μας ήρθες. Πριν πας σε διατροφολόγο, επικοινώνησε με το χειρούργο σου. Κάθε χειρούργος έχει άλλη τεχνική που έχει ειδικές διατροφικές απαιτήσεις, ενώ οι διατροφολόγοι συνήθως δεν έχουν ιδέα από βαριατρικές επεμβάσεις. Αν περάσει ο καιρός και αρχίσεις να τρως "κανονικά", μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιο διατροφολόγο με τις ειδικές οδηγίες στο χέρι και να ζητήσεις μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη διατροφή, πάντοτε ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του χειρούργου σου.

----------


## iwanna 24

καλως σε βρηκα και εσενα Αννα μου το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειχα κανενα παραπονο απο τον γιατρο μου τοσο καιρο απλα τωρα με τα αλεσμενα μου τα ειπε πολυ προχειρα απο το τηλεφωνο να φανταστεις, και δεν θελω να διαπραγματευτω τιποτα μπροστα στην υγεια μου αλλωστε γιαυτο μπηκα σε αυτην την διαδικασια για την υγεια.θα προσπαθησω αν ειναι να του πω να βρεθουμε απο κοντα γιατι ειναι 45 μερες αλεσμενα.

----------


## aggeloydaki

oriste?????????????????????

edit σορρυ αλλά αυτό το 45 μέρες μου ήρθε κατακούτελα!!! μετά από το χειρουργείο όταν πήρες το εξιτήριό σου δεν σου εξήγησε για τα αλεσμένα?μόνο τηλεφωνικά?μήπως πρέπει να κανονίσεις ένα ραντεβού από κοντά να ξαναμιλήσετε?

----------


## anna65

Εμείς είχαμε ένα μήνα αλεσμένα και δύο μήνες μαλακά. ʼλλοι έχουν λίγες μέρες μόνο αλεσμένα και προχωράνε σε "κανονική διατροφή" πριν περάσει δεκαήμερο. Το θέμα είναι, πως κάθε χειρούργος έχει την δική του τεχνική και δεν μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες κάποιου άλλου γιατί υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που διαφοροποιεί τις οδηγίες ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις κάθε επέμβασης. Δεν είναι θέμα παράπονου από το γιατρό σου, απλά κανόνισε να βρεθείτε από κοντά για να σου λύσει όποιες απορίες έχεις. Εμείς μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε με τις δικές μας εμπειρίες, αλλά να ξέρεις πάντα πως προηγείται ο γιατρός σου γιατί αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα από όλους τι σου έκανε και πώς θα το αντιμετωπίσεις!

----------


## iwanna 24

οταν βγηκα μου ειπε για τα υγρα 15 μερες και μετα πηγα για τα ραμματα και σημερα τον πηρα τηλ να βρεθουμε να μου πει για τα αλεσμενα και μου ειπε οτι τωρα εμεις θα βρεθουμε (με τον γιατρο ) 1 αυγουστου και μεχρι τοτε να τρωω αλεσμενα και του λεω να ερθω να μου πειτε τι αλεσμενα?? και μου λεει δεν χρειαζεται ξεκινας με πουρε πατατας φρουτοκρεμες κρεμες μωρων αν θελω κανα ρυζογαλο αλεσμενο καμια αλεσμενη κομποστα κανα γιαουρτι αυτα και το κλεισαμε ουτε καν ξερω για κρεας??? μπα λογικο να ειμαι αγχωμενη τελικα θα τον παρω τηλ να βρεθουμε απο κοντα στην τελικη το δικαιουμε τι να πω........

----------


## anna65

Από όσο ξέρω, η πρωτεϊνη είναι απαραίτητη στη φάση των αλεσμένων, για αυτό και επιλέγεται το κρέας. Ο δικός μας ο γιατρός και η διατροφολόγος στη φάση των αλεσμένων έχουν αποκλειστικά κρέας βραστό (μοσχάρι, κοτάπουλο, ψάρι) και γαλακτοκομικά, και μετά το τρίμηνο προσθέτουν τα υπόλοιπα, καθώς θεωρούν ότι στη φάση των αλεσμένων δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πάρεις αλλιώς την απαραίτητη πρωτείνη. ʼλλοι γιατροί βάζουν πατάτες και φρουτόκρεμες αμέσως, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει μέχρι τώρα γιατρό να παραλείπει εντελώς το κρέας! Σίγουρα πρεπει να τον δεις πολύ πριν τον Αύγουστο!

----------


## mitsokolo

και μενα σαν πολλες μου φανηκαν οι 45 :/ :/ εγω θυμαμαι κανα μηνα αλεσμενα & μαλακά

----------


## iwanna 24

ναι ναι πρεπει να τον δω οπωσδηποτε παντως ευχαριστω πολυ γιατι ειχα σκοπο να μην παω και να την βγαλω 45 μερες με αλεσμενη κομποστα και πουρε και γιαουρτι χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## mitsokolo

ακου μια συμβουλη.. μην αισθανθεις ΠΟΤΕ! μα ποτε μα ποτε! οτι ενοχλεις τον χειρουργο σου τηλεφωνικως η ρωτωντας για οδηγιες , ειναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ του να σου πει τα παντα και να σε καθοδηγησει! ειναι πολυ βασικο να ξερεις που κινησαι! και μια καλη αρχη ειναι η καλητερη βαση για μακροχρονια επητυχια

----------


## iwanna 24

ειμαι πολυ ντροπαλη και συνεχεια αυτο αισθανομαι με καταλαβες μιτσοκολο τι να πω χαχαχχα αλλα τωρα δεν θα ντραπω θα τον παρω να βρεθουμε γιατι δεν γινετε μιση ντροπη δικη μου χαχαχαχ

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> ακου μια συμβουλη.. μην αισθανθεις ΠΟΤΕ! μα ποτε μα ποτε! οτι ενοχλεις τον χειρουργο σου τηλεφωνικως η ρωτωντας για οδηγιες , ειναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ του να σου πει τα παντα και να σε καθοδηγησει! ειναι πολυ βασικο να ξερεις που κινησαι! και μια καλη αρχη ειναι η καλητερη βαση για μακροχρονια επητυχια


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Δεν είναι θέμα "ντροπής", είναι θέμα επιβίωσης!

----------


## iwanna 24

ευχαριστω βρε παιδια ολους να ειστε καλα!!!!!!!:wink1:

----------


## Mak

Καλώς όρισες Ιωάννα και από μένα! Καλά αν εμένα μου έλεγε ο δικός μου γιατρός 45 μέρες αλεσμένα, θα είχα πηδηχτεί από το παράθυρο, εμένα μου έβαλε δεκαπέντε μέρες και ανυπομονώ να τελειώσουν (αν και μεταξύ μας, δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι ακόμη έτοιμη για τα μαλακά), μη διστάσεις ούτε στιγμή να τον ενοχλήσεις, διατροφικές οδηγίες ΔΕΝ δίνονται πρόχειρα και από το τηλέφωνο!!! Ο δικός μου γιατρός έχει συνεργαζόμενη διατροφολόγο με την οποία είμαι σε συνεχή επικοινωνία γιατί διαρκώς έχω απορίες! Και έχει δίκιο η ʼννα, μην πας σε όποιοδήποτε διατροφολόγο, να σιγουτευτείς ότι είναι γνώστης των βαριατρικών επεμβάσεων.
Κάλή σου μέρα!:tumble:

----------


## iwanna 24

καλως σε βρηκα και εσενα monahoiot θα τα λεμε συχνα γιατι εγω εδω μεσα νιωθω υπεροχα!!!μπραβο σας παιδια :smilegrin:

----------


## yannaki

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> γαμωτο ολο θελω να γραφω τι τρωω, και στο τελος της μερας ξεχναω τα μισα, ημουνα που ημουνα ξεχασιαρα... απογινε το κακο τωρα ουφφφ. πανω κατω πολυ καλα παντως 5-6 φορες μαμ λιγο με το νερο τα εχω ασχημα, αλλα επιβαλεται τωρα ειδικα... 
> θα προσπαθησω να συγκεντρωθω τουντει να τα γραψω (καλα δε βαζω και το χερι μου στη φωτια) 
> 
> και πολυ καλημερα μας!


Αυτό με το ξεχνάω ... θα χεις και συνέχεια!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

σοβαρα μιλας?????? ε παει! στο τελος θα ξεχασω το ονομα μου :lol:
καλα και για τις ορμονες λεγανε οτι θα εχω νευρα, αλλα ειμαι τελιως βουδας, χειροτερα απο πριν :lol: 
ακουω διαφορα οπως καταλαβαινεις yannaki Μου, σιγουρα και συ ακουσες :P :P

----------


## yannaki

Χτες:
1 τοστ σε 2 δόσεις
1/2 πακετο αλμυρά φρυγανακια με γευση τοματας σε 3 δόσεις
1/2 μπολ πατζαροσαλάτα 1 φέτα παριζάκι
1/4 μερίδας πατάτες ογκρατεν
1κγ παγωτο
1,5 λίτρο νερό
(δεν θα έλεγα πως ηταν και από τις καλυτερες μερες μου)
Σήμερα:
2 τοστ σε 2 δοσεις
τα γνωστά μου πατατακια
1 μικρη τοματα για μεσημεριανό
2 ελιες
1/2 μπολ πατζαροσαλάτα με τονο
1 λίτρο νερό
Εχω ένα θέμα με το τι θα φτιαξω να φάω καθε μέρα, μιας και τώρα πρεπει για 3 εβδομάδες να μαγειρευω μόνο για τον άντρα μου(πηγε κατασκήνωση ο μικρος μου) . Οπότε 2 μέρες τώρα τρώω χαζά γιατί βαριέμαι να φτιάξω κάτι για μένα. Ρίξτε ιδέες βρε παιδιά!

----------


## mitsokolo

τουντει  :Big Grin:  

~πρωι . μισο φρεντακι μετριο & μια φετα ψωμακι φρεσκο του ντελιβερι μποι :lol: (χωρις ψιχα) με lavache qui rit! 
~μεση. 2 κσ. φασοκακια γιαχνι 3 δαχτυλα μοσχαρακι & 1 μινι babybel
~απογ. 1 ζελε sweet & balance
~βραδυ. 1 φετα ψωμι με βουτηρο ζαμπον 0-3% & μιλνερ

----------


## mitsokolo

~πρωι . μισο φρεντακι μετριο & 1 τοστ ζαμπον 0-3% & μιλνερ
~δεκ. ενα φετακι μωσαικο (βουτυρο κακαο ελαχιστη ζαχαρη μπισκοτα ολικης κονιακ) & 1 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι χωρις ζαχαρη
~μεση. μισο σουβλακι κοτοπουλο &μιση πιτα αλαδωτη
~απογ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα 2%
~βραδυ. το αλλο μισο σουβλακι & την αλλη μιση πιτα αλαδωτη :smirk:

----------


## PM79

Πρωΐ: Μισή φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Δεκ: 1 φρέντο σκέτο με λίγο γάλα, 1 ice tea χωρίς ζάχαρη.
Μεσημέρι: Λίγο κοτόπουλο με λίγη πατάτα και κολοκυθάκι.
Απόγευμα: 1 χυμό ανάμικτο, 1 φρέντο (το λατρεύω, τι να κάνω????)
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι.

Τα υγρά ανεβαίνουν και άρχισα να χαίρομαι.
Οι ποσότητες ίδιες, 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού, αλλά μια χαρά, αφού δεν υπάρχει αδυναμία ή ζαλάδα.

----------


## Mak

Πάρη , πέρασες στα μαλακά ή την άλεσες την κοτοπουλοκολοκυθοπατάτα? Εγώ από αύριο, περνάω κανονικά στα μαλακά αλλά δεν νιώθω έτοιμη... Νομίζω ότι θα μου κάτσουν στον οισοφάγο! Βασικά ο οισοφάγος μου μοιάζει τόσο στενός...λες να μου έκοψε ο Βαγγέλης και λίγο από εκει?χαχα
Χτες:
φρυγανιά με spread philadelphia light
1/3 κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι με μέλι
5-6 κουταλιές πουρέ πατάτας
5-6 κουταλιές παγωτό Ο% ζάχαρη
2-3 κουταλιές κρεμα στιγμής
2-3 κουταλιές μαλακό τυρί flair
φρυγανιά

Χτες νομίζω έφαγα τα περισσότερα που έχω φάει μέχρι στιγμής. Σήμερα ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά και είδα με ευχαρίστηση ότι ακριβώς στο μήνα (σαν αύριο Δευτέρα χειρουργήθηκα) έχασα 10 κιλά! 
Πολλές καλημέρες!

----------


## iwanna 24

καλημερα παιδια εγω σημερα ειναι η δευτερη μερα στα αλεσμενα και ακομη εχω το φοβο αισθανομαι οτι και εγω δεν ημουν ετοιμη να περασω στα αλεσμενα σαν και εσενα monahoiot με τα μαλακα...αχ πως θα μας φυγει αυτο το αγχος ουτε καν δεν μπορω να σκεφτω.παντως εχθες σαν πρωτη μερα εφαγα 2 κουταλιες γιαουρτι το πρωι αλλες 2 το μεσημερι 2 κουταλιες μπισκοτοκρεμα μωρου το απογευμα και απο εκει και περα μονο νερο μεχρι την ωρα του υπνου αλλα μου φανηκαν αρκετα για το στομαχι και το βραδυ αισθανομουν λες και ειχα ανεβει στο τρενακι του λουνα παρκ... τι να πω μακαρι να φυγει αυτη η ανακατοσουρα........

----------


## Mak

Iwanna mou, τελικά όλοι οι φρέσκοι σλιβάτοι έχουμε τους φόβους μας..Πρέπει πάντως να δοκιμάζουμε τους εαυτούς μας γιατί κάποια ευλογημένη στιγμή θα πρέπει να φάμε σαν άνθρωποι! Όταν λες ανακατωσούρα, τι εννοείς? Πονάει το στομάχι σου? Εγω όλες τις φορές που ένιωσα άσχημα δεν πονούσα στο στομάχι, αλλά είχα τρομερό σφίξιμο στον οισοφάγο και κάψιμο στο λαιμό, εσύ τα έχεις αυτά?

----------


## iwanna 24

monahoiot να σου πω την αληθεια ουτε καν ξερω τι νιωθω σαν να εχω ενα βαρος και ενα σφιξιμο αλλα θα σε γελασω λογικα στο στομαχι πρεπει να το νιωθω αχ λες να παρω τον γιατρο μου? εκανα και βλακμπιπ μωρε εχθες εκατσα πολλες ωρες σε καρεκλα και πιεζα μπροστα το στομαχι μου και ελεγα μηπως το ενοχλησα παντως δεν εκανα και υπερβολες με τα αλεσμενα τι να πω καψιμο δεν εχω μπορει να ειναι και οισοφαγος τι να πω ισως φταιει και το νερο πινω πολυ προτιμω να μην φαω αλλα να πιω νερο

----------


## PM79

Γιώτα, από προχτές δε τα λιώνω απλά τα μασάω μέχρι αηδίας και κατεβαίνουν κάτω μια χαρά.

Ρε συ, κρέμες στιγμές και philadelphia light? Ένα σωρό λιπαρά αυτά μαμαζέλ.

Πρόσεχε γιατί η Γωγώ παραμονεύει :tumble:

----------


## PM79

Πρωΐ: Μισή φρυγανιά με λίγη μυζήθρα.
Μεσημέρι: Κατάφερα σε 4 ώρες να φάω μισό καλαμάκι που ψήσαμε λόγω γενεθλίων ενός φίλου.
Βράδυ: Λίγο γιαούρτι με μισό βερύκοκο.

Σήμερα έκλεισα 2,2 λίτρα υγρά (νερό, χυμό και βέβαια φρέντο εσπρέσο)  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Katie

για να θυμηθω τι εφαγα και εγω χθες

π: μια φρυγανια και ενα δαχτυλο γραβιερα
δ: μισο ροδακινο και μισο φρεντο μετριο
μ: το ιδιο με το πρωι
απ: ενα κομματι σπιτικη πιτσα ( χωρις αλλαντικα) 
βρ: μια μπουκια απο την πιτσα ( δεν πεινουσα, ειπα να βαλω κατι στο στομα μου ετσι για να πω οτι εφαγα κατι)

----------


## mitsokolo

σημερις :spin:

~πρωι. μισο τυροκουλουρο με σουσαμι & μισο φρεντακι μετριο
~μεσ. 3 δαχτυλα παστιτσιο & 5 φετακια αγγουρι 
~απογ. 1 μεγαλη μπαλα σορμπε φραουλα (δικο μου με ελαχιστη ζαχαρη) yummy 
~βραδυ. 2 κρακερ με ζαμπον 0-3% μιλνερ & αγγουρακι , 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## iwanna 24

καλησπερα παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι εσας τους παλιους σεελβεραδες τις πρωτες μερες τον αλεσμενων πινατε νερακι η μπα και πως?? γουλια γουλια??

----------


## mitsokolo

αχ ιωαννα μου το νερο θελει πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυ υπομονη, δυστηχως , το θεωρω το πιο δυσκολο κομματι της σληβ....
σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα το πινεις κοντα στα γευματα ουτε πριν ουτε μετα, για καμια ωρα -απ οτι θυμαμαι-
παρε μπουκαλακια με πιπιλα βαζε τα να παγωνουν πολυ και γουλια γουλια πινε, εχε το μπουκαλακι κολλημενο στο χερι σου οσο μπορεις, ειναι πολυ βασικο, ειδικα τωρα με τις ζεστες να μην αφυδατοθουμε! πολυ πολυ προσοχη!
εγω περυσι επαθα 2 φορες αφυδατωση και δεν ηταν και τοσο ευχαριστη , προσοχη λοιπον σταλια σταλια και υπομονη!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> καλησπερα παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι εσας τους παλιους σεελβεραδες τις πρωτες μερες τον αλεσμενων πινατε νερακι η μπα και πως?? γουλια γουλια??


εγω επινα λιγο γουλιτσα γουλιτσα, με καλαμακι και δροσερο. περιπου 2 ποτηρια την ημερα.αλλα ηταν χειμωνας

----------


## *Katie

για το νερο παιδια που λετε... εγω χθες ειχα πολλες δουλειες και ξεχασα να πιω νερο. ωσπου με πιανουν κατι ζαλαδες..... και αμεσως μολις ηπια ενα ποτηρι συνηλθα. δικιο εχει το μιτσοκολο ολοι να προσεχουμε για να εχουμε...

----------


## iwanna 24

εγω ρε παιδια να σας πω την αληθεια πινω αρκετο νερο προτιμω να μην φαω αλλα το νερο δεν μπορω να το στερηθω τι θα κανω μαλλον βρηκα το λογο που νιωθω φουσκομα στο στομαχι αχ δεν ξερω τι θα κανω με το νερο......:sniff::sniff::sniff::sniff:

----------


## *Katie

για σημερα εφαγα

π: μια φρυγανια και ενα δαχτυλο γραβιερα
δεκ: 1/2 cookie
μ: 2 πηρουνιες μαρουλι, ενα κεφτεδακι ( μπαλακι μικρο), ενα κομματακι κρεας ( οσο ογκο εχει και το κεφτεδακι) , φετα μισο δαχτυλο
απ: 3 κ.γ πανακοτα ,1/2 φρεντακι μετριο
β: 5 τορτελινια τυριων
προ υπνου 3 αμυγδαλα, 5 φυστικια.

----------


## Mak

Iwanna , μεγάλο θέμα άνοιξες! ΝΕΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ, λέμε το νερό νεράκι... Και εγώ είμαι λάτρις του νερού, και νευριάζω απίστευτα που δεν μπορώ να το απολαύσω ενδιάμεσα των γευμάτων(ο θεός να τα κάνει γεύματα). Όμως είμαι διαρκώς με ένα μπουκάλι δροσερό νερό στο χέρι και πίνω κάθε δυο λεπτά από 2-3 γουλιές. Το βράδυ διαρκώς ξεραίνεται το στόμα μου και πίνω περίπου 500 ml ανά βράδυ. Στις πρώτες δυο βδομάδες ήθελα να σκοτώσω άνθρωπο με το θέμα του νερού γιατί ένιωθα και μια αφορητη δίψα που ΄τωρα έχει καταλαγιάσει ελαφρώς. Πάντως τηρώ το 20 λεπτά πριν και μετά φαγητού χωρίς νερό γιατί μια φορά που δεν το τήρησα , πόνεσα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

αααα εμείς με την παράκαμψη είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί,πίνουμε όσο νεράκι θέλουμε:P (τηρώντας το κενό 20λεπτο πριν και μετά τα γεύματα )αλλά μπορώ να πιω μέχρι και 500 μλ νερό μέσα σε 45 λεπτάκια χωρίς να πιεστώ απλά μετά κατουριέμαι ασύστολα  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwanna 24

αχ ΝΕΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ εγω δεν ξερω τα εχω παιξει πραγματικα με το νερο ενα βραδυ με επιασε ο αντρας μου να κλαιω αληθεια και εκεινος επειδη δεν πινει καθολου νερο εκεινος γελουσε με τον πονο μου.....αχ αν το ηξερααααααα θα εκανα παρακαμψη αλλα βλεπεις ολη για το φαι σου λενε οχι για το νερο χιχιχιχιχιχ αχ αχ αχ νερακιιιιι:no::no:

----------


## anna65

Aggeloudaki, χαίρομαι που καταφέρνεις το μισόλιτρο σε 45', τον ίδιο χρόνο ακριβώς είχα κι εγώ - μια φορά το πήγα στο 35' και πονούσα! Θυμάμαι πως είχα αποκτήσει κόλλημα με το ρολόι, καθώς ήταν και πολλά τα γεύματα (γιαουρτάκι, αλεσμένα, γαλατάκι) που ο περιορισμός μισή ώρα πριν μία ώρα μετά (ή τα θυμάμαι ανάποδα; ) με έκανε να μην προλαβαίνω να κοιμηθώ πριν τις 11.30 το βράδυ! Δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε "τυχεροί", με την έννοια ότι τελικά πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πιούμε 1,5 λίτρο τη μέρα και αυτό σε δύσκολες συνθήκες! Ευτυχώς, έρχεται η ώρα που καταφέρνουμε να πιούμε το μισόλιτρο μονοκοπανιάς - δεν ξέρω αν έρχεται ποτέ αυτή η ώρα στους σληβάτους.

----------


## aggeloydaki

ʼννα μου η ο Καλφαρέντζος και η Νάνσυ μου είπαν 20 πριν από το φαγητό είναι οκ και κανένα μισάωρο για το μετά,γενικά με το ρολόι έτρεχα τις πρώτες μέρες και αυτό κυρίως επειδή όταν πρωτοήπια νερό στο νοσοκομείο ένιωθα ένα βάρος-πόνο από τις επαναλαμβανόμενες γουλιές.Τώρα μπορώ να πιω μισό ποτήρι νερό σχεδόν μονορούφι,το μόνο πουμε δυσκολεύει είναι το γεγονός πως ποτέ δεν διψάω και απλά το πίνω υποχρεωτικά!

----------


## iwanna 24

αληθεια θα ερθει ποτε αυτη η ωρα και για εμας να κατεβασουμε μονοκοπανια εστο ενα ποτιρακι νερο βρε αδερφε μουυυυυυυυ εχω επι το νερο νερακι....αυτο που με εκνευριζει ειναι η γουλια γουλια καθηκε ο κοσμος εστο και μετα μια ωρα φαγητου να πιω μονοκοπανια εστο μισο ποτιρακι νερο.......... αχ συγνωμη κοριτσια σας ζαλισα αλλα νιωθω οτι εσεις με καταλαβαινετε καλυτερα απο τον καθενα.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Ιωάννα μου εγώ τώρα μπορώ και πίνω μισό ποτήρι νερό περίπου αμέσως, άρα κάνε λίγη υπομονή!

----------


## iwanna 24

αχ polinaki μου σε ευχαριστω θα βαλω στοχο τον σεπτεμβριο τι να πω.............

----------


## mitsokolo

καλημερα κορασιδες! Πωλινα πινεις μισο ποτηρι νερο?! μου κανει φοβερη εντυπωση! :shoked:

----------


## iwanna 24

εσυ mitsokolo δεν μπορεις να πιεις μονοκαματια μισο ποτιρι νερο??που εχεις και τοσο καιρο......

----------


## *Katie

παιδακια εγω παντως 6 μηνες μετα απο σληβ δεν μπορω να πιω μονοκοπανια μισο ποτηρι... μπουχουχου. γουλιτσα γουλιτσα ενα ποτηρι που ειναι 250ml σε κανα μισαωρο ομως θα πρεπει να εχω φαει τελευταιο γευμα ωρες πριν.

----------


## mitsokolo

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> εσυ mitsokolo δεν μπορεις να πιεις μονοκαματια μισο ποτιρι νερο??που εχεις και τοσο καιρο......


με τιποτα ομως! μονο 4 γουλιες μονοκοπανια στην 5η βγαζω αντερακι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## iwanna 24

ειμαι και χαμηλα να φουνταρω χχαχαχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχχχ αχαχ :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## Mak

Λοιπόν παίδες, 
επειδή ο δικός μου καημός και η μεγαλύτερη μου αμαρτία υπήρξαν οι ξηροί καρποί, σήμερα αποφάσισα να κάνω ένα tribute σε αυτά τα υπέροχα μικρά αλλά θαυματουργά, τραγανά και κρατσανιστά φιλαράκια τόσων χρόνων με την ευχή βέβαια από εδώ και στο εξής να μην με συνοδεύουν με την συχνότητα και την ποσότητα που με έφτασαν να ζυγίζω 114 κιλά!

Έχουμε και λέμε:

Τι μας προσφέρουν οι ξηροί καρποί; 

Οι ξηροί καρποί είναι τρόφιμα αρκετά παρεξηγημένα και έχουν κατηγορηθεί ότι κάνουν κακό στην υγεία μας αλλά και στο βάρος μας. Ποια είναι όμως η αλήθεια για τους ξηρούς καρπούς; 
Οι ξηροί καρποί είναι τρόφιμα πλούσια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά, ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα, πρωτεΐνες, φυτικές ίνες, βιταμίνες, μέταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεία. Λόγω της μοναδικής τους σύνθεσης, οι ξηροί καρποί έχουν γίνει αντικείμενο μελέτης σε πολλές έρευνες και τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν ότι επηρεάζουν ευεργετικά την υγεία. Η κατανάλωση των ξηρών καρπών έχει επίδραση στη μείωση της «κακής» χοληστερόλης (LDL) καθώς και στην αύξηση της «καλής» χοληστερόλης (HDL). Η πρόσληψη ξηρών καρπών έχει σχετιστεί με μειωμένη συχνότητα εμφάνισης καρδιαγγειακών παθήσεων και διαβήτη, ενώ υπάρχουν και ενδείξεις για οφέλη στην υπέρταση, στο οξειδωτικό stress και στη λειτουργία των αρτηριών της καρδιάς. 
Μπορεί τα οφέλη των ξηρών καρπών να είναι πολλά, όμως χρειάζεται σύνεση στην κατανάλωση. Οι ξηροί καρποί αποδίδουν πολλές θερμίδες καθώς αποτελούνται κατά κύριο λόγο από φυτικό λίπος. Κανένα τρόφιμο όμως δεν μας παχαίνει όταν καταναλώνεται στα πλαίσια μιας ισορροπημένης διατροφής και όταν συνυπολογίζονται οι θερμίδες και η σύστασή του στο σύνολο της ημέρας. Οι ξηροί καρποί είναι καλύτερο να καταναλώνονται νωποί και ανάλατοι.

Αμύγδαλα 
Τα αμύγδαλα είναι πολύ καλή πηγή μονοακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων, διαιτητικών ινών, ασβεστίου καθώς και των βιταμινών Ε και Β2. Μία χούφτα αμύγδαλα (30γρ) αποδίδει 184 θερμίδες.

Ηλιόσποροι
Οι ηλιόσποροι είναι πολύ καλή πηγή πολυακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων, μαγνησίου, βιταμίνης Ε και βιταμίνης Β1. Η κατανάλωση 30γρ ηλιόσπορων αποδίδει 174 θερμίδες.

Καρύδια
Τα καρύδια αποτελούν εξαιρετική πηγή ω-3 λιπαρών οξέων, ενώ περιέχουν και αρκετή βιταμίνη Β6. Μια χούφτα καρύδια (30γρ) αποδίδει 206 θερμίδες.

Καρύδια Pecan
Τα καρύδια Pecan αποτελούνται κατά κύριο λόγο από μονοακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα ενώ είναι και καλή πηγή διαιτητικών ινών. Μια χούφτα καρύδια Pecan (30γρ) αποδίδει 207 θερμίδες.

Κάσιους
Τα κάσιους έχουν αρκετό κορεσμένο λίπος στη σύνθεση τους σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους ξηρούς καρπούς οπότε πρέπει να καταναλώνονται λιγότερο συχνά. Τα 30γρ κάσιους αποδίδουν 183 θερμίδες.

Κολοκυθόσποροι (Πασατέμπος)
Οι κολοκυθόσποροι αποτελούνται από ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα, ενώ είναι καλή πηγή μαγνησίου, φωσφόρου και ψευδαργύρου. Σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους ξηρούς καρπούς έχει αρκετό σίδηρο. Οι κολοκυθόσποροι (30γρ) αποδίδουν 162 θερμίδες.

Κουκουνάρι
Τα κουκουνάρια είναι καλή πηγή πολυακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων, ψευδαργύρου και φωσφόρου. Η κατανάλωση 30γρ κουκουναριών αποδίδει 206 θερμίδες.

Μακαντάμια
Τα μακαντάμια περιέχουν κορεσμένα λιπαρά οξέα σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους ξηρούς καρπούς και πρέπει να καταναλώνονται λιγότερο συχνά. Μια χούφτα μακαντάμια (30γρ) αποδίδει 222 θερμίδες.

Στραγάλια
Τα στραγάλια είναι ψημένα ρεβίθια επομένως δεν ανήκουν κανονικά στην κατηγορία των ξηρών καρπών. Είναι πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνες, υδατάνθρακες και διαιτητικές ίνες, ενώ περιέχουν λίγα λιπαρά. Η κατανάλωση 30γρ αποδίδει 111 θερμίδες.

Φιστίκια Αιγίνης
Τα φιστίκια Αιγίνης έχουν ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα και είναι πολύ πλούσια σε βιοτίνη. Τα 30γρ ακαθάριστου προϊόντος αποδίδουν 99 θερμίδες.

Φιστίκια αράπικα
Τα αράπικα φιστίκια έχουν ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα και είναι καλή πηγή βιταμινών του συμπλέγματος Β. Τα 30γρ αράπικα φιστίκια αποδίδουν 169 θερμίδες.

Φουντούκια
Τα φουντούκια είναι πλούσια σε μονοακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα, διαιτητικές ίνες και βιταμίνη Ε. Η κατανάλωση 30γρ φουντουκιών αποδίδει 195 θερμίδες.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> καλημερα κορασιδες! Πωλινα πινεις μισο ποτηρι νερο?! μου κανει φοβερη εντυπωση! :shoked:


Επειδή με βάλατε σε σκέψεις, και εγώ τις πιο πολλές φορές πίνω το νερό μου από το μπουκάλι μου (4 ρουφιξιές από το αθλητικό μπουκάλι με το αθλητικό πόμα), μέτρησα πόσα μλ χωράει το ποτήρι που κάποτε χρησιμοποιώ. Είναι 200 μλ ξεχειλισμένο. Επομένος πίνω σχεδός το μισό, δλδ 80-90 μλ. Πάντος ξέρω πως από φαγητό μπορώ να φάω 70 γρ περίπου.

----------


## *Katie

ας πω και τι εφαγα σημερις

π: μισο κουλουρι θεσ/νικης ολικης αλεσης και μισο φρεντακι μετριο
δεκ: ενα τοστ με μια φετα τυρι και μια γαλοπουλα ( διαρκεια μια ωρας)
μ: μισο μπιφτεκι ,ενα κομματακι πατατας και 2 φετακια αγγουρι
απ: 2 δαγκονιτσες απο το πρωινο 
β: οτι και το μεσημερι

----------


## iwanna 24

καλησπερααα παιδια εγω να πω την αληθεια σημερα δεν θα φαω τιποτα σημερα το ξανα γυρισα στα υγρα εε να δω πως θα ειμαι απο πονους και ανακατοσουρες και μετα βλεπουμε για αυριο...παντως το παγουρακι μου με το νερο καλα κρατει.....

----------


## polinaki1983

Iωαννα μου γιατί έχεις πόνους? Μήπως έφαες κάτι βαρύ?

----------


## iwanna 24

ελα ντε ........ ποσο βαρυ μπορει να ειναι βρε πολινακι 2 κουταλιτσες γιαουρτι και 2 κουταλιτσες μπισκοτοκρεμα απο το σαββατο που ξεκινησα τα αλεσμενα??πηρα και τον γιατρο και ειπε οτι μερικους τους πειραζει το γιαουρτι να δουμε ......μακαρι να μην ειναι τιποτε αλλο.... :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> ελα ντε ........ ποσο βαρυ μπορει να ειναι βρε πολινακι 2 κουταλιτσες γιαουρτι και 2 κουταλιτσες μπισκοτοκρεμα απο το σαββατο που ξεκινησα τα αλεσμενα??πηρα και τον γιατρο και ειπε οτι μερικους τους πειραζει το γιαουρτι να δουμε ......μακαρι να μην ειναι τιποτε αλλο....uzzled:


Μερικούς τους πειράζει η λακτόζη γενικός. εγώ το γιαούρτι το έφαγα μετά τον μήνα, και γάλα για 2 μήνες έπινα το delact που είναι χωρίς λακτόζη. Η μπισκοτόκρεμα είναι σχετικά βαριά καλή μου. 2 φορές είχα φάει και ένιωθα φουσκομένη για ώρες. Γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις για αρχή λίγο αραιομένο πουρέ πατάτας ή λίγο κολοκιθάκι βραστό και λιωμένο?

----------


## iwanna 24

λες εε?? σε ευχαριστω βρε πολινακι μου θα δοκιμασω αλλα μακαρι κατι απο αυτα να με πειραξε σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως εστο και που ασχοληθηκες με το προβλημα μου!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλέ τί είναι αυτά που λες? Εννοείτε πως θα ασχολιθώ και με σένα άμμα θες βοήθεια και με οποιοδήποτε με χρειάζετε, δεν είμαι εδώ μόνο για να κάνω πασαρέλλα!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Σου έδωσε ο γιατρός λίστα με το τί μπορείς να φας ή ακόμα? Εμένα πάντος τα αλεσμένα ξεκινούσαν με αραιωμένο πουρέ, μετά κολοκιθάκι, μετά λίγο κοτόπουλο βρασμένο με λαχανικά, λίγο βοδινό και μετά μπήκε το γιαούρτι κτλ!!! 

Να ξεκινήσεις με πολύ ελαφρια φαγητά. α και κάτι άλλο, ο σπιτικός πουρές είναι βαρύς, τουλάχιστον εμένα μου είχε πέσει βαρύς. ενώ ο έτοιμος που απλά βάζεις ζεστό γάλα και νερό είναι πιο ελαφρύς.

----------


## Mak

Κορίτσια, τελικά η διατροφή παίζει από γιατρό σε γιατρό, εμένα για παράδειγμα, ο γιατρός επέτρεπε γιαούρτι 0-2% από τη φάση των υγρών ήδη! Όπως επίσης παίζει και η διάρκεια της κάθε φάσης. Στην περίπτωση μου, 10 μέρες υγρά. 15 αλεσμένα, 15-20 μαλακά και μετά τα πάντα όλα (όσο αντέχω δλδ). Σήμερα , μια και είμαι στη φάση των μαλακών πια, έφαγα για πρώτη φορά ρολό από κιμά ψημένο στη γάστρα. Δεν ήταν και ασχημα! Και επειδή η ποσότητα είναι ελάχιστη, θα το τακτοποιήσω το ρολό σε πολύ μικρές μερίδες, κατάψυξη και όποτε έχω όρεξη για κιμά, τσουπ, απόψυξη και καλή μας όρεξη!

----------


## iwanna 24

ακομα...ειπε δεν θα μου δωσει απλα οτι χρειαστω να τον περνω τηλ(που εγω ντρεπομαι να τον παρω ακομα και οταν ποναω)ωραια αμα ειμαι καλυτερα αυριο θα φαω αραιωμενο πουρεδακο, αχ μακαρι να μου περασει γιατι ανησυχω αρκετα...οσο για την πασαρελα για σενα βλεπω να ερχεται γρηγορα αυτη η μερα χιχιχιχιχιχ:spin::spin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου έτσι κάνω και εγώ με φαγητά που μου αρέσουν και δεν πειράζουν. ενώ τα φτιάχνω για όλη μου την οικογένεια, πάντα 2-3 ταπεράκια με δικές μου μεριδούλες πάνε στην κατάψυξη για μέρες που θα φτιάξω κάτι για τους άλλους που εγώ δέν τρώω πχ μπάμιες, πατάτες τηγανητές και διάφορα άλλα. 

Ιωάννα μου μην με κάνεις και ντρέπομαι!!!! Εγώ το έχω δηλώσει και στη Αλίνα, η οποία είναι σχεδιάστρια ρούχων και νυφικών (και κάνει απίστευτα σχέδια) (Ναι Αλίνα μου, σου κάνω διαφήμιση!!!) ότι μόνο αν μου σχεδιάσει ένα νυφικό πραγματικά μοναδικό θα κάνω πασαρέλα, γιατί το έχω καημό να βάλω νυφικό αδυνατισμένη!!!! αν και το νυφικό μου ήταν πολύ ωραίο για τα κιλά μου τότε που παντρέφτηκα!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Α επίσεις εγώ ήμουνα 15 μέρες υγρά, 15 μέρες αλεσμένα και μετά τον μήνα μαλακές τροφές καλά μασημένες.

----------


## iwanna 24

εεεε μια χαρα πωλινακι μου πασαρελα σε νυφικα....εγω παλι εψω μεγαλυτερες προσδοκιες ειπα στον αντρα μου οτι θελω να με ξανα παντρευτη αδυνατη να δω πως θα ειμαι αν και να σου πω την αληθεια και εμενα το νυφικο μου ηταν πολυ γλυκουτσικο και οπως θα το ονειρευομουν και αδυνατη χιχιιχχχι:lol::lol::lol::lol:


εμενα ο γιατρος με ειχε 15 μερες υγρα και 45 μερες αλεσμενα μου ειπε και πρωτη αυγουστου σταματαω και θα μου πει τι κανουμε μετα αυταααα........

----------


## polinaki1983

Πρώτη φορά ακούω 45 μέρες αλεσμένα. Και ιδικά χωρίς να σου δώσει έστω μια λίστα βρε παιδί μου με το τί να τρώς, ή με πια σειρά να τα δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## iwanna 24

τι να πω.....ξερω και εγω και να φανταστεις πως ειναι ο καλυτερος χειρουργος στην θεσσαλονικη το εχω ψαξει τρελα 2 χρονια τωρα..........θα δειξει ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα......

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν ξέρω καλή μου, ίσως είναι και λόγω των κιλών σου? τί να πω. Πάντος σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει αυτός!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ιωάννα μου άσχετο αλλά τι ύψος έχεις??

Εγώ πάντος αν είχα την ευκαιρία να ξαναπαντρεφτώ, δεν ξέρω αν θα παντρεβόμουνα τον ίδιο άντρα και τρίτη φορα!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα (Κάναμε πολιτικό γάμο 22 Ιουνίου 2007 και θρησκευτικό 25 Οκτοβρίου 2009)

----------


## polinaki1983

Ωχ αμάν!!!! Εχω επέτειο αυριο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iwanna 24

χιχιχιχιχιχ αχ βρε πωλινακι δεν υπαρχεις εισαι φοβερη....χιχιχιιχ κοιτα και εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα ισως να ειναι τα κιλα που εχω αλλες οδηγιες...υψος εχω 1,78 οσο για τον ιδιο αντρα θα το ξανα παντρευομουν χιχιιχιχιχ ετσι και αλλιως 6 μηνες ειμαστε παντρεμενοι μετα απο 5 χρονια σχεση στα οποια τα 3 μενουμε μαζι...

----------


## aggeloydaki

xaxaxaxaxa πολινάκι ,μου φαίνεται σαν να θέλεις να το ξεχάσεις πως είσαι παντρεμενη κ για αυτό ξέχασες κ την επέτειό σας :roll:

Ιωάννα μου ιδιωτικά δεν χειρουργήθηκες? (άσχετο είχα ακούσει κ για κάποιον άλλον εκτός του γιατρού σου πως είναι πολύ καλός στην Θεσσαλονίκη)

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπώση από το Σάββατο που έφαγες να πονάς  :Frown:  τελικά δεν πήγες σημερα να τον δεις ε?πες του τουλάχιστον να σου δώσει μία λίστα με τα επιτρεππόμενα,δεν μπορεί κάθε λίγο κ λιγάκι να τον παίρνεις τηλ και όχι τίποτα άλλο είναι πολλέεεεςςςς μέρες μέχρι 1 αυγούστου!

----------


## polinaki1983

1.78!!!!!!!!!! Αχ και να είχα και εγώ τόσο ύψος!!!!!!! τι καλά που θα ήτανε!!!! Για να το λες αυτό θα παιρνάς καλά και αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό και χαίρομαι για σένα. αντε λοιπόν με το καλό να τελειώσε η "αποστολή" της απώλειας κιλών και να ξεκινήσει η "αποστολή" της κατασκευής μωρού!!!!!! Ξεκίνα το πρακτις από τώρα!!!! Πρακτις μεϊκς περφεκτ δεν λένε? χαχαχαχαχα

Λοιπόν πρέπει να φτιάξω μια τούρτα για αύριο!!!!!!!! Τώρα το θυμίθηκα!!!!! Θα φτιάξω μάλλον με κέικ σοκολάτας που είναι απλό και νόστημο!!!! Ευτυχώς αύριο είμαι με άδια και έτσι μετά τον γιατρό μπορώ να την φτιάξω.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Ιωάννα μου δεν νομίζω πως παίζουν ρόλο τα κιλα για τις οδηγίες,εγώ γνώρισα κόσμο πολύ περισσότερα κιλά από εμένα και όλοι τις ίδιες οδηγίες είχαμε,ίσως ειναι η τακτική του γιατρού σου αυτή!αν και εγώ δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να άντεχα 45 μερες αλεσμένα απαπαπαπα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> xaxaxaxaxa πολινάκι ,μου φαίνεται σαν να θέλεις να το ξεχάσεις πως είσαι παντρεμενη κ για αυτό ξέχασες κ την επέτειό σας :roll:


 Θυμάμαι αυτή που έχω γραμμένη μέσα στην βέρα καλή μου, 25/10 !!!!

----------


## iwanna 24

ναι ιδιωτικα χειρουργηθηκα αγγελουδακι...εγω να σας πω δεν ξερω αν θα φρικαρω με τα αλεσμενα αυτο που θελω εινναι να σταθω στα ποδια μου να παω διακοπουλες και να πλατσουρισω και δεν με νοιαζει τι θα φαω αλλωστε δεν πειναω καθολου και με υγρα να τη εβγαζα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα αρκη να μην ηταν το νερο γουλια γουλια...χιχιχιχιχ(παλι ο καιμος μου)οσο για το υψος πωλινακι ευτυχως που ειναι και αυτο και δεν μου φαινονται τα κιλα ευτυχως με σωζει...χιχιιχχιχιι καλη επιτυχια και για την τουρτιτσα και ευχομαι να τα 1000σετε και να ειστε ευτυχισμενοι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

1000??????? καλέ πολλά είναι!!!! Θα τον αντέξω τόσα χρόνια? χαχαχαχαχα

Κοίτα, πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις να τρως, μην μείνεις μόνο στα υγρά και καραδοκεί η ανορεξία σε αυτή την επέμβαση, επειδή υπάρχει το σκεφτικό του αφού δεν πεινάω γιατί να φάω. Πρόσεξε πολύ.

----------


## aggeloydaki

πέρα απο την μελλοντική ανορεξία που ίσως καραδοκεί, ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται πρωτείνες για να επιβιώσει και να ανταπεξέλθει!!

----------


## iwanna 24

ξερω δεν ειναι αστειο αλλα εγω να παθω ανορεξια????????????????????????? δεν νομιζω φιλεναδα θα σου πω εγω αν δω καμια πιτσουλα η τιποτα αλλο.......χχιιχιχιχ ομως ρε πωλινακι με τι διαθεση να φαω αν με δεις πως ειμαι και εγω δεν με αναγνωριζω θελω να περασουν οι μερες να γινω τελειως καλα και να ξανα βρω την ενεργεια μου..............ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΜΟΝΟ ειμαι και φοβιτσιαρα και καταλαβαινεις.....ο χειροτερος μου φοβος παντως ειναι να εχω παντα αναγουλα απο εδω και περα θα τρελλαθω...

----------


## polinaki1983

Για να γίνεις καλά και να βρεις την ενέργειά σου πρέπει να φας καλή μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τραστ μη, και εγώ 3μιση μήνες χειρουργημένη είμαι, τα έχω περάσει πρόσφατα. 

Φτιάξε λίγο πουρεδάκι, βράσε ένα κολοκιθάκι, κάτι τέλος πάντος και φάε λίγο. Πρέπει!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iwanna 24

ασχετο πωλινακι μου να σε ρωτησω...ζελε φρουτων κανει να φαω???παντως πραγματικα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα πωλινακι αν δεν ειχα και το φορουμ δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα θα φαω αν και φοβαμαι τι να κανω...αν ειναι να βρω την ενεργεια μου.....

----------


## aggeloydaki

Ιωάννα μου πάρε και ρώτησε τον γιατρό σου παιδί μου,ούτε ο ζελές,ούτε το κολοκυθάκι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο διάβασα μέχρι τώρα που σου είπε να τρως δεν έχουν πρωτείνες,και εμείς χρειαζόμαστε πρωτείνες!!!Πιές έστω λίγο ζουμί από κοτόπουλο,ή ψάρι ή κρέας!!!όσο ο οργανισμός σου δεν λαμβάνει αυτά που πρέπει θα νιώθεις αδύναμη!

----------


## *Katie

συμφωνω με Πωλινα Ιωαννα μου. Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να παρεις λιστα με φαγητα και σκεφτηκα και το εξης: αν ο γιατρος εχει καμια διαιτολογο που συνεργαζεται και αναλαμβανει τα περιστατικα του μηπως μπορεσει να σου αφιερωσει περισσοτερο χρονο και πιο εντατικη παρακολουθηση. Αλλα προσοχη πρεπει να ειναι διαιτολογος που εχει πειρα απο τετοιου ειδους επεμβασεις και να κουραρει τετοιους πελατες. εγω παντως απο την πριν το χειρουργειο μου βλεπω την διαιτολογο του γιατρου μου και συνεχιζω και θα συνεχισω. Ειναι διαιτολογος απο την χειρουργικη ομοδα του γιατρου μου και εξιδικευεται στις περιπτωσεις μας. Μου κανει εξετασεις μου χορηγει συμπληρωματα βιταμινων αν χρειαζεται και μου εχει διαιτολογιο ακομη και ψυχολογικη υποστιριξη. Ψαξε λιγο και αυτη την οδο γιατι πολυ στο " αερα" τα βλεπω ολα και ανυσυχω. Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα εχει και δρομο μπροστα σου τοσος κοπος μην παει χαμενος και προπαντων οι κινδυνοι υγειας είναι πολλοι! Με πολυ αγαπη στα λεω αυτα

----------


## *Katie

Ας πω τι εφαγα και σημερα!

π: μισο τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι 1/3 μπανανα, 1/2 φρεντο ( αντε να δω ποτε θα το καταφερω το φρεντακι)
δ: το ιδιο
μ: λιγοτερο απο μισο μπιφτεκι, ενα κομματακι πατατα φουρνου, ενα μαρουλοφυλλο ( χαχαχαχαχαχα)
απ: 2 μικρα cookies
β: ενα μικρο μπολακι ceasar σαλατα με βινεγκρετ( οχι την αλλη τη σαλτσα την παχυντικη) 



Να σας πω και τι αλλο μου ειπε χθες η διαιτολογος μου . Τις ειπα οτι εγω ψαχνω να φαω αλμυρα τον τελευταιο 1,5 μηνα και πεφτω στα πατακατια 2-3 την εβδομαδα ( αλλα οχι πολυ μια χουφτιτσα) και τις ειπα οτι εγω δεν ετρωγα πατατακια γενικα ποτε. Μου ειπε οτι ειναι λογικο επειδη αφυδατωνομαι και χανω νατριο και το σωμα ζητα να αναπληρωσει. Ειπε αντι για πατατακια που ειναι παχυντικα , να παρω τις chettos καποια που εχουν λιγα λιπαρα και 110θερμιδες το σακουλακι ή ποπ κορν, και οποτε αισθανομαι την αναγκη να μην το στερω απο το σωμα μου.

Πωλινα μηπως επειδη εκει που εισαι εσυ εχετε και πολυ ζεστη , παθαινεις και εσυ αφυδατωση? 

Εννοειτε να πινουμε και οσο περισσοτερο νερο γινεται, απλα το νερο δεν αναπληρωνει το νατριο που χανουμε και ζητουμε αλμυρα. 

Αυτα ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## iwanna 24

και εγω πολυ φλου τα βλεπω μετα την επεμβαση αχ δεν ξερω τι να καω τον πηρα για διαιτολογο και μου ειπε οτι αυτος θα μου λεει τι θελω γιατι ξερει καλυτερα.........

----------


## aggeloydaki

ναι αλλα να σου λέει βρε Ιωάννα μου,νιώθω πως σε έχει αφήσει λίγο στον άερα....

----------


## iwanna 24

καλησπερα κοριτσακια μου γλυκα λοιπον εχω σημερα να σας πω νεα μου τελικα ανακαλυψαμε οτι ο πονος που ειχα ηταν μυικος...ναι ναι αληθειααα δεν ηταν το στομαχι μου αυτο που πονουσε αλλα οι μυς της κοιλιας μου εγω απο τοτε που βγηκα απο το νοσοκομειο εκανα μια βλακεια ασυναισθητα απο τον φοβο μου ρουφουσα την κοιλια μου προς τα μεσα σε σημειο να πιαστηκαν σαν να εκανα γυμναστικη ηταν αυτο που εκανα....εεεεε και καταλαβαινετε ποσο χαρηκα μπορει να ποναω αλλα δεν ειναι κατι κακο.........αχ και σημερα εφαγα το πρωι ζελε κερασι λιγο και το μεσημερι ζωμο απο κοτοπουλο.... ευχαριστω παντως ολες για το ενδιαφερον που μου δειξατε:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## PM79

Όταν μετά από γυμναστική πιαστεί κάποιος μυς, μετά από 2-3 μέρες το πολύ περνάει.

Βέβαια μιλάω για γραμμωτούς μυς (ορθός κοιλιακός πχ).

Οι λείοι μυς (μυοκάρδιο, εν τω βάθει μυικές ομάδες), δεν έχουν μυικό κάματο.

Όπως και να'χει, ελπίζω να έχεις το πρώτο, αν και χλωμό το κόβω να'ναι μυικό.

Εγώ μετά από 3 τρύπες και μία τεράστια τομή, δεν είχα μυικούς πόνους, πόσο μάλλον εσύ.

Καλησπέρα λοιπόν, αλλά είμαστε και κάποια αγοράκια εδώ, μη μας αφήνετε εκτός  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> ασχετο πωλινακι μου να σε ρωτησω...ζελε φρουτων κανει να φαω???παντως πραγματικα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα πωλινακι αν δεν ειχα και το φορουμ δεν ξερω τι θα εκανα θα φαω αν και φοβαμαι τι να κανω...αν ειναι να βρω την ενεργεια μου.....


Συγνώμη για την αργοπορία καλή μου, τώρα το είδα. Ζελέ εγώ έφτιαχνα από την βδομάδα των υγρών κιόλας, αυτά που είναι για διαβητικούς. Είναι πολύ νόστημα

----------


## polinaki1983

Απο αυριο ξεκινάω και συστημάτικά (ελπίζω δηλαδή) να σας γράφω με ακρίβια τί τρώω!!!!!!!

----------


## yannaki

Χθες:
1 αραβική πίτα με ζαμπόν τυρί σε 2 δόσεις
μισή ψητή πατάτα με ψητή μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα(60γρ) σε 2 δόσεις
1/2 γιαουρτι
1 κομματι σπιτικί πίτσα με τοματα μοτσαρέλα
1 κγ παγωτο
Σήμερα:
1 κομμάτι πίτσα
2 κορόμηλα
1 ρυζόγαλο
πατατάκια(χούφτα)
1 κομμάτι από κλαπ σαντουιτς(χωρις βουτυρο) και 3 πατατουλες τηγανητές

----------


## mitsokolo

χθες 

~πρωι . 1 φετα φρεσκο ψωμι με ζαμπον 0-3% μιλνερ, και μισο φρεντακι μετριο
~δεκ. 1 φετα καρπουζι μικρη
~μεσ. 2 μικρες πιπεριες γεμιστες & 1 χουφτα μαρουλοσαλατα 
~απογ. 3 μπισκοτα μιραντα ολικης
~βραδ. 1 κρακερ με ζαμπον-τυρι-αγγουρι

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> Όταν μετά από γυμναστική πιαστεί κάποιος μυς, μετά από 2-3 μέρες το πολύ περνάει.
> 
> Βέβαια μιλάω για γραμμωτούς μυς (ορθός κοιλιακός πχ).
> 
> Οι λείοι μυς (μυοκάρδιο, εν τω βάθει μυικές ομάδες), δεν έχουν μυικό κάματο.
> 
> Όπως και να'χει, ελπίζω να έχεις το πρώτο, αν και χλωμό το κόβω να'ναι μυικό.
> 
> ...


καλησπερα λοιπον αγορακι χιχιχιχ τελικα αν και παραξενο ηταν μυικος πονος καναμε τα παντα και ολα ηταν οκ και τελικα μας το ειπε μια φυσιοθεραπευτρια γιατι ειδε πως εκανα την κοιλια μου οταν μετακινηθηκα στον χωρο....εγω πονο ειχα 3 μερες τωρα μου εδωσαν καποιες ανασες υιογκα και εγω χαλαρωση παρα πολυ με βοηθησαν απιστευτα....

----------


## PM79

ʼμα ήταν 3 μέρες, τότε οκ  :Smile: 

Πρωΐνό: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί
Δεκατιανό: 1 βερύκοκο
Μεσημέρι: Λίγο μπιφτέκι με λίγη πατάτα και αγκινάρα (περίπου 2μισι πηρουνιές, 40-50 γραμμάρια)
Απόγευμα: 1 βερύκοκο
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι, αλλά λιγότερο και χωρίς την πατάτα.

2 φρέντο εσπρέσο σκέτα, 1 λίτρο νερό και 1 ποτήρι χυμό επιτέλους ΟΧΙ αραιωμένο.

Το στομαχάκι μου αντέχει πλέον τα πάντα, αλλά χαίρομαι που η ποσότητα δεν αυξάνεται.

Θα μιμηθώ την τρελλοκερκυραία και μετά από 1μισι χρόνο, θα το παλέψω να μην μπορώ να φάω πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα παίδες! :eureka:
Σήμερα είχα το ραντεβού του πρώτου μήνα με τη διατροφολόγο, 10 κιλά μείον, δεν είναι και τίποτα εξαιρετικά εντυπωσιακό αλλά είμαι ευχαριστημένη, η λιπομέτρηση εδειξε ότι τα 7-8 κιλά είναι λιπος όποτε οκ. Οι αιματολογικές έδειξαν΄χαμηλό νάτριο και κάλιο οπότε βουρ στα αλάτια και τις μπανάνες! Επίσης και το κουφό, για πρώτη φορά ανέβασα ψηλά το ουρικό οξυ πράγμα το οποίο είναι αναμενομενο μετά από χειρουργείο, κάτι διαταράσσεται.. Τρώω μαλακές τροφές και σε δέκα μέρες τα παντα όλα πια. Πίνω όσο νερό γίνεται και γενικά έχω καλή ανεκτικότητα στις τροφές που δοκιμάζω. Η διάθεσή μου έχει πέσει λίγο αλλά που θα παει θα φτιάξει και αυτή σιγα σιγα...
Πάρη πολύ χαίρομαι που αντέχεις μια χαρά τις τροφές τώρα, άντε προοδεύουμε!:thumbup:
Πωλινάκι, κάνε υπομονή και θα ξεκολήσεις βρε, δεν είναι στο χέρι του, στο χέρι σου ειναι! Μια μικρή καθυστέρηση κ τπτ άλλο!:thumbup:

----------


## *Katie

Ας γραψω τι εφαγα και χθες. Ηταν μια πολυ κακη μερα απο τις χειροτερες 2-3 απο την επεμβαση. Αλλα ειμαι ειλικρινης και ξεμπροστιαζομαι ετσι για να μην αισθανομαστε ενοχοι αν ξεφευγουμε και καμια φορα .Ανθρωποι ειμαστε οχι ρομποτ!

π: μισο τοστ με γαλοπουλα και τυρι και μισο ροδακινο
δ: το ιδιο με το πρωι και 1/2 φρεντακι μετριο 
προ μεσ: 1 κριτινι
μ: 1 κρακερ, 2 πηρουνιες πρασινη σαλατα και ενα κομματακι κοτοπουλο
απ: 6 γεμιστα μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου, 1 σακουλακι διαιτητικα πατατακια ( 120 θερμιδες) ( σε διαστημα 1,5 ωρας) 
βρ: 10 πατατες τηγανιτες και μια μπουκια μπεργκερ ( goodys)

κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο σταματησαν μετα απο χθες και οι ζαλαδες που ειχα εδω και μια βδομαδα. Απο σημερα αυστηρο προγραμμα !!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Παιδιά να σας πω, μπορείτε να φάτε φρούτα? Εγω αν εξερέσουμε τα πορτοκάλια που τα κάνω χυμό και τα πίνω, όλα τα άλλα φρούτα με ενοχλούν. νιώθω βαριστομαχιασμένη για ώρες, και κάπια μου προκαλούν και ξυνίλες κιόλας....

----------


## PM79

*Katie, αυτό που έκανες είναι υπέρτατη αμαρτία, ειδικά το κριτσίνι χαχαχα.
Μπορεί να σου πέρασαν οι ζαλάδες, αλλά μη το συνεχίσεις, γιατί θα σε πιάσει τεράστια ζαλάδα όταν ξανανέβεις στη ζυγαριά  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Πωλίνα, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα χαρτιά μου τουλάχιστον γράφει για τα 3 πρώτα στάδια, φρούτα χωρίς φλούδα και κόκκους (πχ φράουλες, ακτινίδια κλπ).

Αν τα ξεφλουδίζεις και πάλι σε βαρυστομαχιάζουν, τότε να τρως λιγότερη ποσότητα, να δεις τι γίνεται.
Αν πάλι σου δημιουργεί θέμα, μίλα με το ντόκτορ.
Αν με λιγότερη ποσότητα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, θα πει ότι το φρούτο σου είναι δύσπεπτο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Μιλάω ακόμα και για τα πιο απλά φρούτα, πχ μήλο, αχλάδι, ροδάκινο, φορμόζες, χρυσόμηλα (βερίκοκα) κτλ τα οποία βγάζω την φλούδα και τα οποία τρώω μόνο μια μπουκιά. 

Το είπα χτες στην διατροφολόγο και στον γιατρό αλλά και οι δύο είπαν πως πρωτη φορά το ακούν αυτό να συμβαίνει, και μήπως δεν τα μασώ καλά, μήπως τρώω πολύ κτλ. Αλλά δεν είναι έτσι, αφού και χτες το βράδυ έφαγα μια μπουκίτσα βερίκοκο και δεν ένιωθα καθόλου καλά για ώρες.... 

Εγώ θα προσπαθώ να τρώω ή έστω να πίνω τα φρούτα μου (σκέφτομαι να τα φτιάχνω σε γρανίτα) να δούμε μήπως αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## *Katie

εγω τα φρουτα τα ξεφλουδιζω και δεν μπορω ποτε να φαω ενα ολοκληρο μονοκοπανια. Περιπου το μισο εκτος την μπανανας που τρωω 1/3 την φορα. Αξιζει να το προσπαθουμε για το εντερακι και τις βιταμινες.

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki κ εγω οι οδηγίες που έχω ειναι,όχι φλούδα κ κόκκους-σπόρους κ ελάχιστη ποσότητα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μέχρι και 1 κεραζάκι που είχα φάει την περασμένη βδομάδα, 1 απλό κεραζάκι, μου έκανε το στομάχι τούμπανο για όλη την μέρα....

----------


## aggeloydaki

το ξεφλούδισες??επρεπε να ρωτησεις χτες την διατροφολογο

εντιτ τώρα είδα που έγραψες πως ρωτησες

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> polinaki κ εγω οι οδηγίες που έχω ειναι,όχι φλούδα κ κόκκους-σπόρους κ ελάχιστη ποσότητα!


Και εγώ αυτές τις οδηγίες έχω.... και αυτό κάνω... Ξέρεις πως βλέπω τα σύκα τώρα στην αγορά και τα λυμπίζομαι, αλλά δεν παίρνω μην μπω στον πειρασμό!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> το ξεφλούδισες??επρεπε να ρωτησεις χτες την διατροφολογο


ολα τα ξεφλουδίζω, ακόμα και το κερασάκι το είχα ξεφλουδίσει.... Αφου την ρώτησα, και μου είπε πως πρώτη φορά ακούει για κάτι τέτιο. Από την στιγμή που πριν δεν με ενοχλούσαν τα φρούτα... 

Μου είπε να τα δοκιμάσω σε άλλεσ μορφες πχ χυμούς, γρανίτες και αυτό έχω σκοπό να κάνω.

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχχχχ σύκα!!!από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου φρούτα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εμένα να δεις!!! Με το κιλό τα κατέβαζα..... αραγε θα μπορέσω να φάω έστω μια μπουκίτσα για το καλό?

----------


## polinaki1983

Τελικά από ότι βγάζω συμπέρασμα έτρογα πολύυυυυυυ πιο λίγο από όσο πρέπει.... ουφ.....

----------


## Mak

Παιδιά, έχω ένα πρόβλημα και κάποιες ερωτήσεις. 
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι χτες το βράδυ με έπιασε θέμα τουαλέτας και έμεινα άυπνη όλη νύχτα πηγαίνοντας τουλάχιστον 7-8 φορές τουαλέτα αλλά όχι με διάρροια. Ξαφνικός πόνος στην κοιλιά και βουρ για τουαλέτα. Σήμερα ό,τι και να φάω μόλις κατέβει νιώθω πάλι πόνο στην κοιλιακή χώρα και ξαναπάω τουαλέτα. Δεν είναι ο πόνος ψηλά στο στομάχι αλλά στην κοιλιά. Να ανησυχήσω? Λέω μήπως έχω κρυώσει , μήπως κάτι με έχει πειράξει. Σκέφτομαι και τα χειρότερα, λες να είναι σύμπτωμα διαφυγής? Να πάρω το γιατρό ή θα γελάσει μαζί μου?

----------


## *Katie

παρτον τηλεφωνο Γιωτα. Το πιθανοτερο ειναι καποιου ειδους γαστρεντεριτιδα απο τις καλοκαιρινες. αλλα να εισαι σιγουρη!! παρε τον τηλεφωνο τωρα ειναι καλη ωρα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια. Γιώτα μάλλον κάπια γαστρεντερίτιδα θα είναι, αλλά καλά θα κάνεις να τον πάρεις για να είσαι ίσυχη.

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε

Πρ. 1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1 κουταλίτσα νεσκουικ
1.5 φρυγανιά με ένα σπιρτόκουτο μιζίθρα
Μεσ. 52 γρ κοτόπουλο+1,5 κουταλιά κριθαράκι+1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι+1.5 φετούλα ντομάτα
Απογ. Σκουός πορτοκάλι διαίτης και 2 γρυγανιές
Βραδ. 1 κομμάτι παστίτσιο (στο μέγεθος 2 σπιρτόκουτων)+ ντομάτα+αγγουράκι (δεν ξέρω ακόμα πόσο)
Πρ. ύπνου μισό φλ γάλα με νεσκαφε.

----------


## Mak

Ο γιατρός μου είπε να μην ανησυχώ για διαφυγή. Πιστεύω να περάσει αύριο μεθαύριο. 
Σήμερα έφαγα ελάχιστα και όλα "έφυγαν" κατευθείαν:
-1 κράκερ
-λίγο ελληνικό καφέ
-ελάχιστο κιμά
-ελάχιστο ρύζι
-λίγο μαλακό τυρί
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους!

----------


## mitsokolo

~πρωι . 1 φετα φρεσκο ψωμι με lavach quirit & 1 φρεντακι μετριο
~δεκ. 1 χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη
~μεση. 1 μπολακι παγωτου, νουντλς με κοτοπουλο μαγειρεμενο σε καρυδα
~απογ. 1 ζελε φραουλα
~βραδ. 1 τοστ ζαμπον 0-3% μιλνερ &ντοματα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα. Δεν σας ξέχασα, απλά είμαι λίγο αλλού αυτές τις μέρες. Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπον:

24/06/2011 

1 μπουκιά παστίτσιο
2 φρυγανιές + μυζίθρα
80 γρ παστίτσιο
λίγο χυμό πορτοκάλι
1 δαγκονιά μπουγάτσα και 1 δαγκονιά Αθηναική τυρόπιτα
1 φραπέ με γάλα
1 κομματάκι σουβλάκι, 1 σιεφταλί και ένα κομματάκι πίττα

25/06/2011
Λίγο χυνό πορτοκάλι
2 κεράσια
1 φρυγανιά + μυζήθρα
1 λεμονάδα και 1.5 μπισκοτάκι πορτοκαλιού (είχαμε πάει σε ένα μοναστήρι και μας κέρασαν)
1 μουκιά παστίτσιο και 2 ραβιόλες
1 milk shake 
4-5 πατατούλες τηγανιτές

26/06/2011

1 φρυγανιά + μυζήθρα
1 χούφτα pop-corn και 6-7 nachos (είχαμε πάει cinema να δούμε το cars 2)
1 καφέ παγωμένο 
1 ποτήρι σκουός πορτοκάλι (8 θερμίδες το ποτήρι)
2 μπισκοτάκια πορτοκαλιού
2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού ρύζι και 1 μουκιά κοτόπουλο
1 φρυγανιά + αναρή.

Πάνω από 1μιση λίτρο νερό την μέρα, σε σημίο που νιώθω το στομάχι μου να κολυμπάει στο νερό!!!

----------


## *Katie

τις προυγουμενες μερες δεν θυμαμαι . θα πω τι εφαγα χθες:

π: φρυγανια και ενα δακτυλο κεφαλογραβιερα
μ : μισο μπιφτεκι ( 70γρ περιπου με το ματι), ενα κομματακι πατατα ψητη, ενα φετακι ντοματα και αγγουρι
απ: Μια χουφτα ποπ κορν, μια φετα τυρι τοστ, εναν ελληνικο με 1/2 κ.γ.ζαχαρη
β: Μισο καλαμακι χοιρινο και μια δαγκωνια πιτα αλαδωτη και ενα φετακι ντοματα,ενα κουφετο

----------


## PM79

Χτες έπεσαν αμαχητί:

Πρωΐ: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: 1 βερίκοκο.
Μεσημέρι: 50 γρ ψάρι με λίγη πατάτα και κολοκυθάκι.
Απόγευμα: 1 βερίκοκο με λίγο γιαούρτι.
Βράδυ: Λίγο κοτόπουλο με σέλινο.

3 φρέντο εσπρέσο, 2 ποτήρια χυμό, 1 λίτρο νερό.

Θα κάνω μία επίσκεψη στη διατροφολόγο να δούμε κάποια πράματα μήπως χρειάζονται αλλαγές.
Προς το παρόν, όλα καλά  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!

Λοιπόν χτες 27/06/2011 έχουμε

1 φρυγανιά με μυζήθρα
1 χυμό πορτοκάλι χωρίς ζάχαρη
τονοσαλάτα 80γρ (1 μαρουλόφυλλο χωρίς το κεντρικό του κοτσανάκι ψιλοκομμένο, 1 φέτα ντοματούλα ΄+ 1 φέρα αγγουράκι ψιλοκομμένα, 1/4 τόνο νερού, 1 κτγ ελαιόλαδο) + 1.5 φρυγανιά σπασμένη μέσα
1 φρυγανιά, 1 κομματάκι κέικ (μια μπουκιά περίπου)
2 κουταλάκια ρύζι με μια πιρουνιά κοτόπουλο
1 χούφτα πατατάκια Lays στον φούρνο.

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα σας!
Σήμερα:
Πρωί δύο μπισκότα digestive
Μεσημέρι λίγο ψητό ψάρι
Απόγευμα μισό τόστ με ψωμί ολικής άλεσης

Φαινόμενο dumping σε ύφεση( :Wink: , μέχρι νεωτέρας δηλαδή!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Εχουμε και λέμε

Τρίτη 28/6/2011

3/4 του ποτηριού του φραπέ γάλα + 1 κουταλάκι νες + 2 κυβακια καντερελ
80γρ φασόλια+1 κουταλάκι λάδι + 1 φρυγανια
1 κομμάτι μυζίθρα
1 ποτήρι squash robinson πορτοκάλι (8 θερμίδες το ποτήρι)
2 ντολμαδάκια
1 χούφτα πατατάκια Lays στον φούρνο
Λίγο χυμό

----------


## yannaki

Καλημέρα! Χάθηκα λίγο από τα ποστ αυτές τις μέρες αλλά σας παρακολουθώ :Big Grin: 
Λοιπόν την περασμένη εβδομάδα το διατροφολογιο μου δεν περιειχε πολλές πρωτεϊνες και αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να περάσω μια ζαλάδα που κ΄ρατησε σχεδόν ένα 24ωρο. Μόλις πλάκωσα το κράς όμως μου πέρασε ως δια μαγειας. 
Γενικά φάγαμε πολλές φορές έξω αυτή την εβδομάδα(εγώ δεν παρείγγειλα ποτέ μερίδα και έτρωγα από τους αλλους). Μου κακοφάνηκε στην αρχή που έβλεπα τόσα πράγματα στο τραπέζι και εγώ δεν μπορόυσα να φάω όπως παλιά. Το ανιτμετώπισα όμως τρώγοντας πολύ αργά κάθε μπουκιά για να την απολαύσω.
Δεν έχω απώλεια βάρους όπως ρον περασμένο μήνα μόνο 1, 5 κιλό σε 25 μέρες αλλά σκεπ΄τομενη λίγο τον τρόπο διατροφη΄ς μου αυτές τις μέρες και του γεγονότος ότι δεν κινούμαι και τόσο όσο πριν(έχω μια κατάπτωση ψυχολογίας γενική) δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο παράξενο. Προσπαθώ όμως να πάρω τα κιμματάκια μου και να συνεχίσω.
Λοιπόν εχτές το μενού:
1 φέτα ψωμι με βούτυρο μέλι
Για μεσημεριανό και απογευματινό από μισό τοστ
Λιγους ξηρούς καρπούς και για βράδυ
1 μικρό μπουρίτο(μέγεθος μεγάλου λαχανοντολμα) με κιμα και σαλάτα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!! Χτες η μέρα ήταν μια διατροφική απόλαυση!!!!!

1 μικρό muffin
1 κομμάτι ελιόπιτα 
1.5 ντολμαδάκι και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι
Λίγη μυζήθρα
1 μικρή μπακέτα με σάλτσα βασιλικού, τυρί και ντομάτα
1 χούφτα lays στον φούρνο

----------


## *Katie

Γιωτακι καλημερα, προσπαθησε να κανεις λιγα παραπανω γευματα εστω και αν αυτο σημαινει 1-2 μπουκιες απο κατι. τα τρια γευματα νομιζω ειναι λιγα. Φοβαμαι μην κοιμισεις τον μεταβολισμο σου. Αντε μπορεις...

----------


## yannaki

Χθες:
1 φετα ψωμί βουτυρο και μέλι
Σπασμένο σε 4 γευματα 1 μπαστουνι με σουσαμι ζαμπόν τυρί
1/3 κομμάτι παστιτσιο

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιάννα μου τί κάνεις? εχεις μειώσει κατά πολύ την διατροφή σου ή ιδέα μου είναι?

----------


## Mak

Κατερίνα μου, εξαίρεση ήταν εκείνη η μέρα με τα τρία γεύματα, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν την πέρασα στην τουαλέτα! Ενώ χτες και σήμερα, το ντάμπιγκ μου έχει αλλάξει τον αδόξαστο, τρώω όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται αλλά δεν μένει και πολυ..μερικά λεπτά΄μόνο. Η διατροφολόγος μου έδωσε αλόη βέρα να προσθέσω στους χυμούς, κάτι άλλα φαρμακευτιΚʼ σκευάσματα και βέβαια συνέστησε υπομονή , η κατασταση μπορει να τραβηξει και 20 μερες!...Βλέπω από το τικεράκι σου ότι έχασες κ άλλο! μπράαβοοοοοοοοοο:cool2:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Γιώτα μου εγώ ξέρω πως το dumping οφείλεται σε συγκεκριμένες τροφές (πχ ζάχαρη,σάκχαρα φρούτων τουλάχιστον σε μένα με το By pass)είναι σίγουρο πως παθαίνεις dumping??καθώς δεν είναι μία συνεχιζόμενη κατάσταση,πχ όταν μεταβολιστούν περνάνε κ οι παρενέργειες που έχει.Μίλησες με τν γιατρό εκτός από την διατροφολόγο για να σου πει πως όντως είναι dumping και όχι κάτι άλλο???Και για dumping 20 ημερών πρώτη φορά το ακούω!

----------


## Mak

Είχα μιλήσει και με το γιατρό πριν μιλήσω με τη διατροφολόγο και το είχε αναφέρει το ντάμπιγκ ως ενδεχόμενο αλλά εκείνος είχε κάνει επίσης λόγο και για μια πιθανή εντερίτιδα. Τι να πω, κάνω ό,τι μου λένε και βλέπουμε.
Σήμερα:
Πρωί κορνφλεικς
Δεκατιανό 1/3 μπανανα
Μεσημεριανό λίγο ανθότυρο
Απογευματινό κορνφλεικς
Βραδυνό 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας.

χθες

Πρ γάλα με νέσκουικ
1 φρυγανιά με μυζήθρα
Μεσ 85 γρ φακόρυζο και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι
Απογ.1 ποτήρι squash πορτοκάλι (8 θερμίδες το ποτήρι)
1/4 μερίδα κρεμούλα (1 ποτήρι γάλα, 1 κουταλιά corn flour, 1 βανίλια και γλυκαντικό είναι η μερίδα)
Βρ. 7-8 πατατούλες στον φούρνο
Γάλα και 2 μπισκότα digestive παπαδοπούλου (πράσινο κουτί)

----------


## *Katie

να πω και εγω τι εφαγα χθες

π: 1/3 τυροκουλουρο και 1/2 φρεντο μετριο
δ: 1 κρακερ και μια φετα τυρι τοστ
μ: 1/2 ντοματα, ενα δαχτυλο φετα , 3 κερασια
απ: 3 μπισκοτα και μισο ποτυρι χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη
β: ενα μικρο κομματι σουφλε πεννες με λαχανικα ( το ετρωγα καμια ωρα)

----------


## polinaki1983

Κέιτυ μου!!! Τώρα πρόσεξα το τικεράκι σου!!!!!!! Μια αναπνοή πριν από το 7!!!!!!!!!!!! Αχ ναξερες πόσο σε ζηλεύω (με την καλή έννοια πάντοτε)!!!!!! Μπράβο κούκλα μου!

----------


## *Katie

μολις συνοηδητοποιησα οτι χθες δεν εφαγα καθολου κρεας! ευτυχως εφαγα τυρι για πρωτεινη κατι ειναι και αυτο . σημερα θα προσπαθησω να φαω κρεας.
Γιωτα ναι εχασα κι'αλλο !!! Εσυ πως πας?

----------


## *Katie

thanx πωλινα! ανυπομονω να το δω το 7 ... θα ειναι η πρωτη φορα στην ενηλικη ζωη μου . Αυριο θα παω να αγοραζω το πρωτο μου παντελονι γιατι εχω ελλειψη ρουχων . Και θα τολμησω να δοκιμασω να αγορασω και ενα μαγιο,μπικινι. αντε να δουμε...

----------


## polinaki1983

Και βέβαια να αγοράσεις καλή μου!!!!!!! Σου αξίζει κάθε αγορά που θα κάνεις από δω και πέρα!

----------


## Mak

Αχ, τι ωραίο συναίσθημα όταν έρχεται η ώρα να αγοράσεις ρουχαλάκια για το νέο κορμί! Εγώ έχω χάσει 12,2 κιλά, πιο πολύ φαίνονται στο πρόσωπο , ώμους και πλάτη, τα υπόλοιπα σημεία του σώματος ένα ξεφούσκωμα που και αυτό ευπρόσδεκτο είναι. Ρούχα δεν αγοράζω , βολεύομαι με ό,τι έχω και θα στενέψω κάποια παντελόνια να βγάλω το καλοκαίρι, από Σεπτέμβριο όμως, βουρ στα μαγαζιά!
Τις τελευταίες 4 μέρες δεν έχω χάσει αλλά δεν πτοούμαι γιατί θυμάμαι τα σοφά λόγια της Κατερίνας ότι όταν δεν χάνεις σε κιλά χάνεις σε πόντους!
Κατερίναααααα, 2 κιλάκια και βλέπεις 7! Φτου σου μάτια μου!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κατερινα μπράβο σου!!!! είμαι σίγουρη πως θα βρεις το πιο σούπερ μαγιουδάκι και θα είσαι κούκλα!!!(εγώ βέβαια ακόμα και στα κιλά μου ,μπικίνι φοράω και δεν δίνω σημασία στους άλλους  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## *Katie

ευχαριστω κοριτσια . Αυριο το πρωι θα παω και θα σας πω τι αγορασα τελικα. Θα τολμησω να μπω και στο Ζαρα να δω αν μου κανει τπτ ( χλωμο αλλα ας δουμε ποσο θα θελει ακομη για να μπω) γιατι εχει και καλες τιμες.

----------


## yannaki

Χθες:
1 φέτα ψωμί με βουτυρο μέλι
1 γιαουρτι 2% με φραυλα(120γρ)
1/3 παστιτσιο
2 χορινα πολύ λέπτα μπριζολάκια(70 γρ και τα 2) με 1 κσ ρύζι σπασμένο σε 2 γευματα
Σήμερα:
Μισό τοστ
2 χορινα πολύ λέπτα μπριζολάκια(70 γρ και τα 2) με 1 κσ ρύζι σπασμένο σε 2 γευματα
λιγα πατατακια 
Και το βράδυ θα φάω ομελέτα

----------


## PM79

Πρωινό: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: 1 βερύκοκο με λίγο γιαούρτι 0%.
Μεσημεριανό: Λίγο κοτόπουλο με ντομάτα.
Απογευματινό: βρασμένο μήλο με λίγο γιαούρτι 0%.
Βραδυνό: Λίγο κοτόπουλο σκέτο.

Στο ενδιάμεσο, 3 φρέντο σκέτα (είπαμε έχω λατρεία!!!), 2 φυσικούς χυμούς (στιμμένους με τα χεράκια μου), 1 λίτρο νερό και 1 ποτήρι γάλα 0%.

Χαθήκαν και άλλα κιλά, αλλά όταν πέσω κάτω από κάποιο βάρος, θα αλλάξω το τικεράκι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα!
π: γάλα σόγιας+κορνφλέικς
δ:1/3 μπανάνα
μ: λίγο κοτόπουλο
α: 1 μπισκότο digestive αλοιμένο με philadelfia light+μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
β: λίγο γιαούρτι+20γρ. ξηροί καρποί
Σήμερα ήταν μια καλή μέρα... :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

4/7/2011

1 μικρό τυροπιτάκι και 1 κομματάκι brownies με τυρί
1 φρυγανιά με αναρή
1 αχλάδι
λίγο ψωμί με λίγη ταχίνη
1/2 φλυτζάνι γάλα και 3 μπισκότα digestive πράσινα παπαδοπούλου.

Στην ουσία ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 4/7/2011
> 
> 1 μικρό τυροπιτάκι και 1 κομματάκι brownies με τυρί
> 1 φρυγανιά με αναρή
> 1 αχλάδι
> λίγο ψωμί με λίγη ταχίνη
> 1/2 φλυτζάνι γάλα και 3 μπισκότα digestive πράσινα παπαδοπούλου.
> 
> Στην ουσία ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου!!!!


Θα σε μαλώσω!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου, τουλάχιστον κρατήθηκα σχετικά, και το απόλαυσα. Μια φορά δικαιούμαι και εγώ παρατυπίες, δεν νομίζεις? Σήμερα πάντος είμαι τύπος και υπογραμμός!

----------


## PM79

Χτες:

Πρωί: Μία φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: μισό ροδάκινο.
Μεσημέρι: 1 μπιφτεκάκι αλά Jamie Oliver (σκοτώνει!!!) με λίγη ντομάτα και λίγη πατάτα.
Απόγευμα: το άλλο μισό ροδάκινο.
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι χωρίς την πατάτα.

Υγρά: 2 στιμμένους χυμούς πορτοκάλι, 2 φρέντο σκέτα, 1 λίτρο νερό.

----------


## Mak

Μμμ, πίνουμε πορτοκαλάδες στειμμένες Πάρη, ε? Δεν μας πειράζουν, ε? αχα, να παίρνω σειρά και εγώ και να τις τολμήσω??? Αναρωτιέμαι..

----------


## PM79

Ω ναι, μα το έγραψα πάλι. Όλα τα δέχεται πλέον το στομαχάκι  :Big Grin: 

Εδώ δέκτηκε σκέτο εσπρέσσο, στην πορτοκαλάδα θα κωλώσει?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

σταματηστε να τρωτε βρε χαχαχα τι κανετε καλα μου παιδια? βλεπω παμε ολοι αστερι ε?  :Smile:  

και γω θα την μαλωσω την Πωλινα!!!! μακρυα απο αλατι και ζαχαρη! τζιζ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ευκολο να το λες Μιτσο μου!!!!!!! χαχαχα

Λοιπόν χτες 05/07/2011

πρ 1 ποτήρι γάλα +1 κουταλάκι νεσκαφε + 2 canderel ταμπλέτες
Δεκ 1 φρυγανιά + αναρή
Μεσ 80 γρ φασόλια + 1κγλ λάδι + λεμόνι + 1 φρυγανιά
Απογ 2 φρυγανιές
Βρ 2 chicken fingers + 1/2 veggie finger
1/2 φλ γάλα παγωμένο + 2 digestive πράσινα παπαδοπούλου

Για να δείτε πως δεν είμαι καθημερινά παρανομίες!!! Απλά κάπιες φορές το χρειάζομαι και το απολαμβάνω γιατί πια δεν είναι ανεξέλεκτο όπως παλιά!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

παιδακια γεια σας Μια ΑΝΑΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 79.... !!!!! αυτον τον μηνα παω πολυ καλα , χανω 1 κιλο την βδομαδα. ενω ειχα κανει "κοιλια" τον προυγουμενο μηνα χωρις να εχω τροποποιησει την διατροφη μου. Χθες δεν ειχα καθολου ορεξη για φαγητο και ειχα και αναστατωση στο στομαχι δεν ξερω αν ηταν απο το λιγο φαγητο ή το πολυ νερο που ηθελα να πινω.

π: Μια λεπτη φετα κεικ πορτοκαλι, 1/2 φρεντο μετριο ( εγω βαζω παντα στον καφε μου μαυρη ζαχαρη, τα υποκαταστατα θεωρω οτι ειναι μπλιαχ) 
μ: Μια φετα τυρι τοστ και μιση γαλοπουλα ψητη
απ: μια φρυγανια και μιση φετα τυρι τοστ
β: μια μπουκια χοιρινι κρεας

χθες ειχα μια ταση να τρωω στεγνα φαγητα οχι φρουτα οχι ζουμερα διοτι ειχα αναγουλα ηπια μεν αλλα ολη την ημερα. Σημερα αισθανομαι ξανα το ιδιο θα προσπαθησω ωστοσο να φαω λιγο καλυτερα.

----------


## mitsokolo

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ευκολο να το λες Μιτσο μου!!!!!!! χαχαχα


 Πωλινα μου μα τωρα ειναι τα ευκολα!
μετα ξεκινανε τα ''ζορια'' 


ας παρω και γω σειρα μιας που ειχα να μπω και καμποσες μερες βδομαδες? ουτε που ξερω :/ 

χθες

~πρωι . μισο φρεντακι & 1 τοστ 
~δεκ. μισο ποτηρι χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη
~μεσ. 1 μπολακι παγωτου PAD THAI (ταυλανδεζικο νουντλς ριζιου με κοτοπουλο γαριδες καυτερη πιπερια τσιλι και φυτρες φασολιων)
~απογ. 1 ζελε κερασι
~βραδυ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα &1 φρυγανια ολικης

----------


## polinaki1983

Στοφτιαξα!!! χεχεχεχεχε 

Κοίτα, είναι μέρες που πραγματικά θέλω να φάω βλακίες, και ξέρω πως αν δεν φάω την μέρα που το θέλω λίγο, μετά θα φάω πολύ! Και με τον γιατρό τελευταία φορά που είχα πάει, μου είχε πει πως και γλυκό μπορώ να φάω και από όλα, φτάνει να μην είναι το τακτικό. Ε και οκ σιγά την ποσότητα που έφαγα! Το κακό θα ήταν να έτρωγα και αυτά, να έτρωγα και κανονικά τα γεύματά μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

06/07/2011

Γάλα + 1 κγλ νεσκαφε + 2 canderel ταμπλετες
1 φρυγανιά + αναρή
3 φρυγανιές
4-5 αμύγδαλα και λίγο χυμό πορτοκάλι
50 γρ κοτόπουλο στον φούρνο και 1 κουταλιά κριθαράκι και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι
1 μίνι παγωτάκι χωνάκι (ήταν ένα πολύ μικρό χαριτωμένο παγωτάκι βανίλια, στο μέγεθος του μικρού μου δακτύλου)

----------


## *Katie

Και χθες παλι ειχα πολυ εαισθητο στομαχι . παιζει να ειναι η ζεστη τελικα. 

π: Μισο τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι , 1/2 φρεντακι
δ: το αλλο μισο
μ: 100ml χυμο ροδι χωρις ζαχαρη
απ: 2 κομματακια πατατα ψητη, μισο δαχτυλο φετα, 50γρ χοιρινο κρεας ψητο
β: Μια φρυγανια , 1 δαχτυλο φετα και μιση φετα γαλοπουλα ψητη

----------


## mitsokolo

καλημερααα.... Κατι μου ωραιος ο χυμος ροδι? δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε! :bigsmile:

xθες:

~πρωι : μισο φρεντακι & 1 τοστ
~δεκ. : 1 μπαρα δημητριακων με γευση tiramisu μιαμ 
~μεσ. : 2 δαχτυλα κοτοπουλο με καρυδα & 2κσ. ρυζι αγριο ''arggg'' :lol:
~απογ.: 1 χυμο παιδικο χωρις ζαχαρη bob σφουγγαρακι :lol: 
~βραδ.: 1 ντοματα απ τον κηπο μου θεικη & 2 δαχτυλα φετα

----------


## polinaki1983

Το βραδυνό σου όλα τα λεφτά Μιτσο μου!!!!!!! Οι ντομάτες από τον κήπο είναι ότι πιο τέλειο/θεεικό/υπέροχο/γευστικό μπορείς να βρεις!!!!

Και εμένα ο μπαμπάς μου έχει ντοματάκια cherie και ντομάτες στον κήπο και τα λατρεύουμε!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

καλα Πωλινα ολα τα λευτα, μοσχοβολανε και ειναι απιστευτα ζουμερες και η σαρκα τους ειναι τοσο τρυφερη! καμια φορα την τρωω σκετη σαν μηλο :lol: :lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> καλα Πωλινα ολα τα λευτα, μοσχοβολανε και ειναι απιστευτα ζουμερες και η σαρκα τους ειναι τοσο τρυφερη! καμια φορα την τρωω σκετη σαν μηλο :lol: :lol:


 Και είναι και βιολογικές!!!!! Ο γιος μου δεν μπορεί να δει κόκκινο πάνω στην ντοματιά, τρέχει να το κόψει!!! Ειδικά από τα ντοματάκια!!! Από αυτά δεν μας αφήνει ούτε να τα δούμε!!

----------


## mitsokolo

xexexe το μικρουλι!!!
εννοειτε δεν υπαρχει καλητερο πραγμα!!! :bouncing:

----------


## mitsokolo

Χθες: ? πρωι: μισο φρεντακι & 1 φετα φρεσκο ψωμι (χωρις ψιχα) με ντοματα τυρι. ?δεκ.: 1 μπαρα δημητριακων γευση τιραμισου ?μεση.: 1 ντοματα και 2 δαχτυλα φετα χωρις λαδι/αλατι ?απογ.: 1 ζελε κερασι χωρις ζαχαρη. ?βραδ.: 1 τοστακι πολυ ψημενο/τραγανο με lavach quirit & μορταδελα. Ακομα και μετα απο τοσους μηνες αν δεν κανω το τοστ σχεδον φρυγανια δεν κατεβαινει ουτε το μισο ... Αχ ποσο την λατρευω την sleeve

----------


## *Katie

μιτσο μου ο χυμος ροδι ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου!!!! ειναι σε γυαλικο μπουκαλι, φυσικος 100% οχι συμπηκνομενος της μαρκας Just. Παγωμενος ειναι τελειος!!!!! Λιγο ακριβουλης αλλα το αξιζει. 

Να πω και εγω τι εφαγα χθες:
π: Μισο τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι , 1/2 φρεντακι
δ: το υπολοιπο μισο τοστ
μ: 100ml χυμο ροδι και 3 αμυγδαλα (η ζεστη δεν μπορω να φαω φαγητο με καμια δυναμη) 
απ: Μια χουφτα μικρη "πατατακια" ψητα δημητριακων και βρωμης 
β: ενα παξιμαδακι με λιγη τριμμενη ντοματα και φετα μισο δαχτυλο

----------


## polinaki1983

07/07/2011

Φρυγανιά + τυρί
μισό φραπέ με γάλα
1 φρυγανιά + αναρή
1 χυμό πορτοκάλι 
λίγο κοτόπουλο και πατάτα
1 μπισκόττο digestive πράσινο

----------


## mitsokolo

σημερις λοιπον 

~πρωι : μισο φρεντακι & μια φετα ψωμι φρεσκο (χωρις ψυχα) με lavach qui rit & ντοματα
~δεκ. : 1 χυμο bob σφουγγαρακι :lol: 
~μεσ. : 2 σουτζουκακια με σαλτσα & 5 πατατες τηγανητες απο λαδι και πατατα δικη μας (μιση αμαρτια) :lol:
~απογ.: 1 μπαρα all bran 
~βρα. : 1 φετα ψωμι (χωρις ψυχα και καλα ψημενο) με τυρι μορταδελα

----------


## mitsokolo

xθες: 

~πρωι. 1 μπαρα all bran &μισο φρεντακι
~δεκ. 1 φετα φρεσκο ψωμι (χωρις ψυχα) με ντοματα & lavach qui rit 
~μεσ. 1 χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη 
~απο. 1 μπαλα,βανιλια χωρις ζαχαρη
~βραδ. 1 φετα κεικ καρυδας με κρεμα δικο μου 

χαλια χθες, βοηθησε και η ζεστη σε αυτο. αλλα σημερα εκανα μουσακα οποτε κομπλε!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mitsokolo

~πρωι. 1 τοστ & μισο ποτηρι γαλα
~μεση. 1 κομματι μουσακα
~απογ. 1 φετα κεικ καρυδα 
~βραδυ. 1 τοστ & λιγο χυμο ανανα χωρις ζαχαρη 
λιγο αργοτερα 1 μπολακι καρπουζι

----------


## migg

σε παρακολουθω και μπραβο σου..κανεις μικρα και τακτα γευματα..ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε ολοι μας...χιλια μπραβο...

----------


## mitsokolo

Να σαι καλα κοριτσαρε,ευτηχως βοηθαει η σληβκαι εχω καταφερει αυτον τον τροπο ... αλλα τοσα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε σενα που τα καταφερνεις τοσο καλα χωρις την βοηθεια της επεμβασης, πολυ βασικο γιατι δειχνει ποση δυναμη εχεις :roll:

----------


## migg

αχ και εγω θα θελα να κανα sleeve αλλα ας οψεται ο φοβος μου...ισως να χα φτασει στο στοχο μου τωρα πια ενω ακομα ταλαιπωρουμε...και μεχρι να φτασω μου φαινεται απραγματοποιητο ακομα....ειναι καποιες φορες που οκ δεν πειναω ιδιαιτερα..αλλα υπαρχουν και οι γνωστες γυναικειες στιγμες που με πιανει λυσσα και εκει πρεπει να παλεψω πολυ..και ειναι δυσκολο...ενω αν το στομαχι σε βοηθαει καπως σταματας....το παιρνεις αποφαση...και ειναι και το μετα...μετα αντε παλι προσοχη...μην παρεις κιλα....

----------


## *Katie

καλησπερα παιδακια!! μολις γυρισα απο τα μπανια του ΣΚ !! πολυ ζεστη ερχεται...

Σημερα λοιπον εφαγα

π: ενα κρακερ ολικης αλεσης και μισο δαχτυλο κεφαλογραβιερα
δ: 2 κομματακια κοτοπουλο ψητο , 2 πατατες τηγανιτες ( στην παραλια για ουζα , εγω με νερο δυστυχως)
M: 1 κ.σ. ρυζι και μια φετα ντοματα
απ: μιση φετα λεπτη καρπουζι
β: οτι και το πρωι + δυο δαχτυλα μακαρονοπιτα της γιαγιας μετα απο καμια ωρα

το μεσημερι πια ειναι δυσκολο να φαω λογω ζεστης και τρωω παραπανω το βραδυ.

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα πέρα ως πέρα! χτες βγήκα πρώτη φορά βράδυ σε ταβέρνα(είδατε οι διακοπές!)...
π: σοκολατούχο γάλα σόγιας+κορνφλέικς
δ: 1/3 μπανάνας
μ: λίγες φακιές
α: 1/3 μπανάνας
β: κρητική μυζύθρα, καλαμαράκι, γαύρο ψητό, ντομάτα (όλα σε μικρές ποσότητες) και 3 γουλιές κρασί!

Στη βραδυνή μου έξοδο, έτρωγα πολύ αργά και δεν με ενόχλησε ούτε στιγμή το στομάχι, το ευχαριστήθηκα δεόντως και θα προσπαθήσω την αργή αυτή ταχύτητα να την εφαρμόσω γιατί παρατηρώ πως βοηθάει αφάνταστα σε αυτή την φάση(και σε όλες τις φάσεις φαντάζομαι)

----------


## PM79

Καλησπέρες

Πρωί: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί
Δεκατιανό: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί
Μεσημέρι: λίγο κοτόπουλο βραστό με ελάχιστα μακαρόνια και σαλάτα (σύνολο 3 μπουκιές)
Απόγευμα: 1 νεκταρίνι
Βράδυ: Λίγο γιαούρτι με λίγο παξιμάδι.

Στα ενδιάμεσα: 2 στιμμένους χυμούς πορτοκάλι, 3 φρέντο εσπρέσσο σκέτα, 1 λίτρο νερό, 1 ποτήρι γάλα.

Ο διατροφολόγος με έχει βάλει να τρώω και να πίνω όλη μέρα, άντε να πείσουμε κάποιον ότι κάναμε σλιβ που μας βλέπει όλη μέρα με κάτι στο στόμα.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Το γεγονός ότι φεύγουν κιλά βέβαια, μου δημιουργεί μεγαλύτερους χώρους να γράφω κανονικά τους άπιστους.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

γεια σου βρε Παρη :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## mitsokolo

Σημερα

~πρωι. 1 τοστ & μισο φρεντακι
~δεκ. 1 φετα κεικ καρυδα σπιτικο
~μεσ. 3 δαχτυλα μουσακα & 1 babybel
~απογ. 1 μπολακι καρπουζι
~βραδυ. μισο τοστ

----------


## *Katie

εγω χθες το γιορτασα κανονικα!!! τι να σας γραψω ουτε που θυμαμαι τι εφαγα αλλα το ευχαριστηθηκα. Ειπα στα 79 θα κανω παρτυ! απο σημερα ξανα στο προγραμμα και θα σας γραψω το βραδυ τι καλο παιδακι ειμουν. Παρη εχεις δικιο , κανε χωρο να γραφεις.

----------


## mitsokolo

σημερα

~πρωι. 1 μπαρα ALL BRAN & μισο φρεντακι
~δεκ. 1 φετα φρεσκο ψωμι χωρις ψυχα με τυρι & μορταδελα
~μεσ. 3 δαχτυλα σνιτσελ μοσχαρι,10 φετακια αγγουρακι & 1 babybel
~απογ. 1 φετα κεικ καρυδα
~βραδ. μισο τοστ με τυρι ντοματα μορταδελα

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

πρωι- μισο τοστ τυρι-γαλοπουλα-ντοματα ,1/2 φρεντο
δεκ- το αλλο μισο
μεσ- 3 κομματακια κοτοπουλο με σαλτσα μουσταρδας+ λαχανικων και 2 πηρουνιες παπαρδελες
απογ- 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο κερασι
βρ- 1 κομματι κλαμπ σαντουιτσ , 2 πατατες τηγ.

----------


## polinaki1983

Δευτέρα 11.7.2011

Πρ.Φρυγανιά με αναρή
Γάλα+1 κγλ νες + 2 κυβάκια canderel
μεσ. 85 γρ τονοσαλάτα (Τόνο, μαρούλι, ντομάτα, αγγουράκι, 1 κγλ λάδι) + 1 φρυγανιά
Απ. 1 κεικ μπουκίτσα
Βρ. 20 γρ μπιφτέκι +1 κουταλιά φακές
1 ποτήρι γάλα + 1 κγλ νες


Τρίτη 12/07/2011

Πρ. Γάλα+νες+2 canderel
Μεσ. 20 γρ Μπιφτέκι + 1 κουταλιά φακές
1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
Φραπέ με γάλα (πήγαμε περπάτημα στο πάρκο με τον πατέρα μου, και μετά κάτσαμε και είπιαμε ένα φραπεδάκι πριν πάμε σπίτι)
1 Χούφτα πατατάκια lays στον φούρνο + 1 ποτήρι γάλα με τριαντάφυλλο


Χθες όλη μέρα υγρά έπινα... Δεν είχα όρεξη για φαγητό. Δεν μπορώ να ξεδιψάσω με ΤΙΠΟΤΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## PM79

mitsokolo πιες το ολόκληρο το φρέντο βρε, ιεροσυλία κάνεις μ'αυτό το θεσπέσιο ρόφημα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Λεπόν χτες:

Πρωί: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο cottage cheese (άγευστο το άτιμο).
Δεκατιανό: Μισή φρυγανιά με λίγο gouda (επιτέλους λίγη γεύση).
Στις 13:00 : Λίγο νεκταρίνι.

Στις 14:30: 30γρ κοτόπουλο με λίγη ντομάτα, αγγουράκι και βέβαια μαϊντανό και δυόσμο.

Στις 17:00: 1 αυγό βραστό με λίγη φρυγανιά.

Στις 19:30: 1 φρυγανιά με 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα και τυρί.

Στις 22:00: Ένα ποτήρι γάλα.

Ενδιάμεσα: ʼστα να πάνε (νερό, στιμμένο χυμό, φρέντο κλπ)

----------


## mitsokolo

Παρη μου λογω εγκυμοσυνης αλλιως πινω μια κολυμπηθρα φρεντο τη μερα! :lol: αν τον φτιαχνεις μονος σου να σου πω και κανα 2 μυστικα για το τελειο αφρογαλα 10 χρονια σε καφε κατι μαθαμε χαχα αχα . Απο διατροφη πας σφαιρα παντως μπραβο αγαπητε σπαθι!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> 
> Πρωί: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο cottage cheese (άγευστο το άτιμο).


Πάρη μου δεν δοκιμάζεις λίγο το Φιλαδέλφεια?ίσως σου αρέσει περισσότερο!Μου αρέσει που έχεις ποικιλία στο μενού σου κάθε μέρα  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

ΠΑΡΗ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ?? εγω ακομη δεν τα εχω καταφερει ρε παιδια με το αυγο, που θα παει 7μηνες μετα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Κέιτυ μου έχεις δοκιμάσει να το φας μελάτο? Πάει πιο εύκολα κάτω.

----------


## *Katie

ναι !!! και παλι τπτ μπουκωνω στις δυο κουταλιες και μετα αν φαω αλλο μου ερχεται αναγουλα. δεν μιλαμε για τηγανητο ξεχασε το

----------


## PM79

mitsokolo Θα βγει με σπριντ ο μικρός χαχαχα. Ευχαριστώ καλή μου αλλά τον πίνω σκέτο χωρίς γάλα χωρίς τίποτα. Έπειτα δούλεψα και γω πολλά χρόνια σε καφετέρια, έφτιαχνα τους καφέδες χεχεχε.
Πάντως δέχομαι μαγειρικά tips από όλες σας, καθώς αφού κατέβασα και είδα όλα τα τηλεοπτικά του Jamie Oliver, μπορώ να πω ότι άνετα λαμβάνω μέρος στο master chef  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

aggeloydaki όχι γιατί και το light ακόμα έχει 12% λιπαρά ντάρλινγκ. Thanks but no thanks.
Όσες βλέπω ότι το κάνετε, απλά να ξέρετε ότι διαφωνώ  :Big Grin: 


Katie Το κάθε μου γεύμα κρατάει περίπου 45 λεπτά καλή μου. Σε τόση ώρα το παλεύεις.  :Smile: 

polinaki1983 Και το σφιχτό με λίγο πιπεράκι και ρίγανη, κατεβαίνει με υπομονή κάτω  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάρη μου το σφικτό εγώ το τρώω με αλατάκι έτσι απλό και γευστικό!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> 
> aggeloydaki όχι γιατί και το light ακόμα έχει 12% λιπαρά ντάρλινγκ. Thanks but no thanks.
> Όσες βλέπω ότι το κάνετε, απλά να ξέρετε ότι διαφωνώ


με μπέρδεψες:smilegrin: η γκούντα που τρως δεν έχει λιπαρά?

----------


## *Katie

ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΩ!! εμ τρωμε σαν τα σπουργιτια , εμ να ειναι ολα 0% λιπαρα?? νομιζω οτι εισαι λιγο υπερβολικος Παρη μου, ειπαμε αλλα οχι και ετσι. Εγω παντως αυτο που τηρω πια ειναι το "παν μετρον αριστον" και δεν με εχει απογοητευσει. Σκοπος ειναι να αλλαξουμε τις διατροφικες μας συνηθειες να μπορουμε να απολαμβανουμε το σωστο υγειινο φαγητο χωρις να στερουμαστε την γευση αλλα με προσοχη στην ποσοτητα. Αλλωστε ειναι για το υπολοιπο της ζωης μας και οχι για μερικους μηνες. Αδυνατο να τρεφεσαι με μαρουλακι με ενα κ.γ λαδι και κρεατακι στον ατμο για το υπολοιπο της ζωης μας ή να μην φας φετα και να τρως κοτατζ. Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου αποψη . Απενοχοποιηστε το καλο φαγητο δεν ειναι αυτο που μας εφτασε εδω που μας εφτασε αλλα αλλοι παραγοντες.

----------


## aggeloydaki

εμένα η διατροφολόγος σε ότι αφορά τα τυριά μου έχει πει αν είναι δυνατόν μέχρι 17-20% λιπαρά ,δεν την πειράζει αν φάω κανονική γκούντα ή φέτα ή αν φάω μία κουταλιά Φιλαδέλφεια αρκεί να μην είναι όλα τα τυριά που τρώω πλήρη λιπαρά.Το γάλα και το γιαούρτι μου είναι πάντα light.Εξάλλου και λόγω της δικής μου επέμβασης τα λιπαρά "απαγορεύονται" όχι μόνο επειδή δεν θα χάνω κιλά όπως πρέπει αλλά και γιατί θα μου προκαλέσουν διάροιες :thumbdown::thumbdown: Θεωρώ πως η ποσότητα που τρώμε είναι τόσο μικρή που είναι μικρό το κακό αν θα φάμε μία φέτα τυρί με όλα τα λιπαρά παρά light

----------


## PM79

Ωραία, παλεύω με κορίτσια, μια χαρά χαχαχα  :Big Grin: 

Λοιπόν:

Λάχανο, σκόρδο, αλάτι, κρεμώδη τυριά με λιπαρά και άλλες τροφές, κάνουν κατακράτηση υγρών.
Αυτό είναι κάτι λογικό να τα αποφεύγουμε όσο μπορούμε για προφανείς λόγους.

aggeloydaki μισό κομμάτι τυρί gouda είναι πολύ λιγότερο από μία κουταλιά φιλαδέλφεια. Αυτό τουλάχιστον μου είπε ο διατροφολόγος, ο οποίος 5 μέρες τώρα έχασα κιλά που δεν έχασα 15 μέρες. Τουλάχιστον οι συνδυασμοί που μου είπε και τα όσα αναλύσαμε, φαίνεται να έχουν λογική και να λειτουργούν.

Katie δεν μίλησα καθόλου για 0% λιπαρά. Αν είδες πιο πάνω, είχα γράψει ότι το γάλα μου είναι πλήρες, επίτηδες για να λαμβάνει και κάποιο ποσοστό λίπους ο οργανισμός που είναι και αυτό απαραίτητο.
Το άνοστο το έγραψα μόνο για το cottage cheese που είναι όντως άνοστο.
Αυτά που μαγειρεύω, έχουν ωραία γεύση λόγω των βοτάνων και μυρωδικών, αλλά και αυτά με μέτρο.
Τρώμε σαν σπουργίτια ναι, αλλά ακόμα και αυτά δυστυχώς πρέπει να είναι προσεγμένα.  :Smile: 

polinaki1983 Πωλίνα μου, πάντα απέφευγα το αλάτι στο φαγητό. Συμφωνώ ότι δίνει περισσότερη γεύση, αλλά να ξέρετε ότι τα αγοράκια χάνουν μεν πιο εύκολα κιλά, αλλά έχουν 4 φορές περισσότερη κατακράτηση υγρών από τα κοριτσάκια, οπότε αναγκαζόμαστε να προσέχουμε σ'αυτό το τομέα, λιγάκι παραπάνω.

Τελικώς να πω ότι, εγώ προσωπικά ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες του δικού μου διατροφολόγου και τις υποστηρίζω γιατί έχουν αποτέλεσμα, σε μένα τουλάχιστον που δεν έχανα εύκολα κιλά.
Σίγουρα κάποιοι άλλοι διατροφολόγοι, μπορεί να διαφωνούν ή να τροποποιούν τις τροφές με άλλο τρόπο.
Ο καθένας μας νομίζω πρέπει να κάνει αυτό που λειτουργεί καλύτερα πάνω τους.

Αυτά είχα να πω, ορμήστε άμα θέλετε, αντέχω.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## aggeloydaki

εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να φάω με τίποτα ανάλατο φαγητό,,,ας κάνει όση κατακράτηση θέλει  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> 
> polinaki1983 Πωλίνα μου, πάντα απέφευγα το αλάτι στο φαγητό. Συμφωνώ ότι δίνει περισσότερη γεύση, αλλά να ξέρετε ότι τα αγοράκια χάνουν μεν πιο εύκολα κιλά, αλλά έχουν 4 φορές περισσότερη κατακράτηση υγρών από τα κοριτσάκια, οπότε αναγκαζόμαστε να προσέχουμε σ'αυτό το τομέα, λιγάκι παραπάνω.


Πάρη μου, και εγώ αποφεύγω το αλάτι στα φαγητά μου, όμως είναι κάπια, πχ το αυγό, οι πατάτες και οι κεφτέδες (που τώρα πια δεν τρώω) που το θέλουν το αλατάκι τους!!!!! Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα φαγητά έχω αντικαταστίσει το αλάτι με μείγμα αποξυραμένων λαχανικών που έχω φέρει από Συρία και τα κάνει πεντανόστημα και μυρωδάτα χωρίς αλάτι!

----------


## PM79

aggeloydaki ναι αλλά συ κοριτσάκι, γω αγοράκι  :Big Grin: 

polinaki1983 Ε δεν έχουμε όλοι το βύσμα με τη Συρία ντάρλινγκ χαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> aggeloydaki ναι αλλά συ κοριτσάκι, γω αγοράκι 
> 
> polinaki1983 Ε δεν έχουμε όλοι το βύσμα με τη Συρία ντάρλινγκ χαχαχα



χαχαχαχαχα επόμενη φορά που θα πάω να φροντίσω τότε να πάρω και για σας και να σας τα στείλω!!!!

----------


## mitsokolo

συναδελφος και συ Παρη? :tumble: οκ τοτε απο μαγειρικη οτι θελεις
Παντως καλα κανεις και προσεχεις τα λιπαρα ειπαμε η αρχη ειναι πολυ βασικη, και γω τα παντα ετσι, τωρα τελευταια μου προτεινε ο γιατρος να τρωω τυρια γαλατα με παραπανω λιπαρα λογω εγκυμοσυνης μαλλον

υγ: Παρη τυχαια αναφερθηκες στο μωρο μου σε γενους αρσενικου? χαχαχαχα
εχει πλακα γιατι ολοι απευθυνονται για αυτο ως αγορακι,αυθορμητα :wink1:

----------


## PM79

Αναφέρθηκα λίγο αυθόρμητα και λίγο ότι η εικονίτσα που έχεις είναι από αγοράκι (μεγαλύτερο κεφάλι και άκρα, οδηγούν σε γένος αρσενικό).

Αν είναι κοριτσάκι, εννοείται να το χαίρεστε και πες στο μπαμπά σε 14 χρόνια δε θα χαίρεται και τόσο πολύ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

Χαχαχαχα το ψιλοκαταλαβα! Ευχαριστω παντως Παρουκο! Ασε οσο για το κοριτσι που λες, τρεμω! Ειδικα με αυτα που βλεπω στις μερες μας, αχ βαχ

----------


## mitsokolo

χαλια τα χθεσινα θα αρχιζει το νινι να με μουτζωνει τελοσπαντων :

χθες: 

~πρωι. 1 φετα φρεσκο ψωμι με ντοματα τυρι & μορταδελα
~δεκ. 1 ποτηρι χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη
~μεσ. τιποτα 
~απογ. 1 χυμο
~βραδυ. 1 κομματι πιτσα σπιτικη

----------


## polinaki1983

Χθες 13/07/2011

πρ. 1 ποτήρι γάλα+1 κγλ νες + 2 καντερελ
δεκ. 1 φρυγανιά + αναρή
μεσ. 10 γρ φασολάκια πράσινα γιαχνί + 1 φρυγανιά + 1/2 κγλ γιαούρτι (ναι σκοτώθηκα από το φαγητό χτες!!!)
απ. 1 δαγκωνιά ελιωτή που έφτιαξα εγώ
βδ. 1 δαγκωνιά μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο + 1 κουταλιά ρύζι
1 φλυτζάνι γάλα+1 κγλ νες+2 digestive πρασινα Παπαδοπουλου

----------


## mitsokolo

σημερα

~πρωι. 1 τοστ ζαμπον τυρι & μισο φρεντακι
~δεκ. 1 χυμο πορτοκαλι
~μεσ. 3 δαχτυλα μοσχαρακι μιση πατατα ντοματα & φετα
~απογ. 1 φετα κεικ
~βραδ. 1 μπολακι δημητριακα ολικης με γαλα

----------


## *Katie

χθες 

π-- μισο τοστ ( γαλοπουλα,τυρι,ντοματα) ,1/2 φρεντο
δεκ-- το υπολοιπο τοστ
μεσ-- 1/2 φετα γερμανικο ψωμι , ενα δαχτυλο γραβιερα και 2 φετακια αγγουρι
απ-- καρπουζι 1/2 λεπτη φετα
βρ-- 1/3 μπιφτεκι, λιγο μαρουλι και 2 πατατες τηγ.

----------


## PM79

Χτες έπεσε νηστεία λόγω τρεξίματος.

Πρωί: Μισή φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Μεσημέρι: Τίποτα.
Γύρω στις 19:00: 1/3 από ένα ανάλατο καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο.
Στις 22:00: 2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι με μισή φρυγανιά.

2 στιμμένους χυμούς, 3 φρέντο σκέτα και μπόλικο νερό.

----------


## *Katie

χθες εφαγα λιγο μαλλον λογω ζεστης

π-- μισο τοστ 
δεκ- το υπολοιπο και 2 μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου 
μεσ-- 4 κ.γ αρακα και μια μπουκια φετα
απ-- 2 κορομηλα
βρ-- ενα κομματακι πεπονι

σημερα να δουμε

----------


## Mak

απολογισμός ημέρας!

π: μιάμιση φρυγανιά με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
δ: ένα μπισκότο digestive
μ: ψητό κρέας με κατίκι δομοκού και τρια κομματάκια ντομάτα
α: 1/3 μπανάνα και 5 φουντούκια
β: ψητό κρέας με κατίκι δομοκού και τρια κομματάκια ντομάτα

καλό βράδυ παίδες, όνειρα ελαφριά & γλυκά!:bouncy:

----------


## mitsokolo

Χαλοου! Λοιπον σημερινα

?πρωι: 1ποτηρι γαλα με δημητριακα & 2 αποξηραμενες φραουλες

?μεσημερι: 2μικρες γεμιστες πιπεριες & 1 σπιρτοκουτο φετα

?απογευμα: 1 τοστ 

?βραδυ: 1 ποτηρι γαλα με δημητριακα

----------


## PM79

Πρωί: μιση φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: μισό νεκταρίνι.
Μεσημέρι: 20 γραμμάρια μπιφτέκι, λίγη ντομάτα με λίγο σέλινο.
Απόγευμα: 1 αυγό με μισή φρυγανιά.
Βράδυ: 3 κουταλιές του γλυκού γιαούρτι με λίγο νεκταρίνι.

Από υγρά, είναι λίγο απάλευτο το ζήτημα με 6438634 βαθμούς κελσίου.
Μου έρχεται να βάλω ορό  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> 
> Από υγρά, είναι λίγο απάλευτο το ζήτημα με 6438634 βαθμούς κελσίου.
> Μου έρχεται να βάλω ορό


 :smilegrin::spin:

----------


## *Katie

χθες τα καταφερα πολυ καλα παρολο την ζεστη

π-- γαλα με δημητριακα και λιγη βρωμη ( μπουκωσα) 
δεκ- λιγο χυμο πορτοκαλι και μισο κρακερακι ( πηγα την αδελφη μου να δωσει αιμα και με κερασαν και εμενα)
μεσ-- 1/2 φρεντο και 1/3 αραβικη πιτα με ψητο κοτοπουλο , μοτσαρελα , ντοματα και μαρουλι
απ-- 2 αποξηραμενα δαμασκηνα και 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο φραουλα
βρ- μπριζολα χοιρινη, ντοματα, τζατζικι, πατατα φουρνου ( ολα μαζι σε μεγεθος απο ενα μικρο μπολακι) και 2 κ.γ. παγωτο cookies cream

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη διοτι με 2 κ.γ. παγωτο ενιωσα σαν να ειχα φαει ενα μπολ , το καταχαρηκα και δεν ηθελα αλλο ( και ξερετε ολοι πολυ καλα οτι το παγωτο χωραει παντα και παντου,οποιο χειρουργειο και να κανεις)

----------


## mitsokolo

Ακομα και για μενα πολλες φορες ειναι πικρα το θεμα νερου

----------


## *Katie

επειδη αντιμετωπισα κατι προβληματα με δισκοιλιοτητα , σας παραθετω τι εκανα και ολα δουλευουν ρολοι. 

πρωι-βραδυ 25ml χυμο αλοης , καθημερινα 2-3 αποξηραμενα δαμασκηνα ( που τις αλλες ημερες ξεχασα να τα γραψω) και αποφασισα απο χθες να αλλαξω το πρωινο μου και τουλαχιστον 3 στις 7 ημερες να τρωω γαλα με δημητριακα και βρωμη με την ελπιδα να φτασω να το κανω καθημερινα. βρηκα και τα σουπερ δημητριακα και ειμαι ετοιμη για την επομενη αλλαγη στις διατροφικες μου συνηθειες.

----------


## Γλαύκη

Καλημερα σε ολους!Μιτσοκολο μου φαινεται οτι σε στεναχωρησα εχθες.Εδω ειμαστε για να βοηθαμε ο ενας τον αλλο κ οχι για μομφες.Δεν εχω κατι με κανενα ποσο μαλλον μ'εσενα που εισαι απο τα ατομα που εχω πιο επαφη θα ελεγα.Βλεπω ομως οτι πολλοι δεν τρεφονται σωστα.Μεσα σ'αυτους κ εσυ καποιες φορες κ ας λες οτι προσπαθεις να φας παραπανω λογω εγκυμοσυνης.Μπορει οι εξετασεις σου να ειναι τωρα καλες αλλα το μωρο εχει μεγαλες αναγκες γι'αυτο βλεπουμε σε καποιες να χαλανε δοντια,γι'αυτο αυτο αλλωστε κ τα συμπληρωματα.
Μπορω να σου πω τιποτε για το χτεσινο το γευμα,κ ας ξεχασες το φρουτακι το 10τιανο?Κ φαγητο κ ολο το τοστ κ γαλα.... :Wink: 
Φιλακια κοριτσακι μου.....Με βλεπω να ερχομαι στην Κερκυρα οταν γεννησεις...

----------


## mitsokolo

ειναι πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολο να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις οτι ειναι αδυνατον να φαω σχεδον κανονικα! και τωρα μαλιστα τρωω και παραπανο με βαση τα δεδομενα μου στην σληβ και αυτο λιγο με ζοριζει αλλα πρεπει να εχω ''δυναμεις'' για το μωρο. το μωρο δεν τρωει αυτα που τρωω αλλα τρωει απο πανω μου,αλλα αυτο το γνωριζεις ηδη ως μανουλα.
απλα μου γυριζει το ματι οταν καποιος μου λεει τι ειναι λαθος και σωστο τι πρεπει να τρωω και τι οχι και τι επροκειτο να γινει στο μελλον, δεν το λεω για σενα, αυτο γινεται εδω και χρονια, και ειδικα απο ατομα με αλλου ειδους επεμβασεις, δεν καταλαβαινω προς τι αυτη η εμμονη, ξερεις δεν με πηραν σαν το προβατο στη σφαγη, μυαλο εχω δοξα το θεο και ξερω τα υπερ και τα κατα της επεμβασης ΜΟΥ . οπως ξερω το σωμα μου, το νεο μου στομαχι, τι με πειραζει και τι οχι, και τα γουστα μου επεισης

υγ: φρουτα δεν ετρωγα ποτε :P οποτε και καρπουζι και ροδακινο που τρωω μου αναψαν λαμπαδα :lol: με το καλο να ερθεις οποτε θελησεις! εισαι καλοδεχουμενη εννοειτε!

----------


## *Katie

λοιπον σημερα εφαγα ενα φαγητο πολυ σουπερ!!! θυμαστε που λεγαμε με το κρεας οτι δυσκολα κατεβαινει ?? ε εγω σημερα αντι για κρεας ( και μετα την χθεσινη κρεατοφαγια) εκανα ριζοτο με γαριδες και λαχανικα απλα θεικοοοοο!!! θα σας γραψω το βραδυ τι εχω φαει σημερα γιατι δεν τελειωσα ακομη χεχε!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!! Δε ξέρω τί έφαγα μεστο Σαββατοκυρίακο, ούτε καν τα έγραψα στο δεφτέρι μου, αλλά χτες το μεσημέρι πήγαμε σε μια ψαροταβέρνα και το κατευχαριστήθικα!!!!! Εφαγα 1/4 της μιας πλευράς της τσιπούρας, 1 κομματάκι φιλέτο ψάρι (περίπου στο ίδιο μέγεθος με αυτό της τσιπούρας), 3 πιρουνιές σαλάτα και μια τσιμπιά ψωμί με ταχίνι. μιλάμε ίσως ήταν από τα ωραιότερα και απολαυστικότερα γεύματα που είχα ποτέ μου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

τι φανταστικα που ειναι να μπορουμε να απολαμβανουμε το φαγητο και να αδυνατιζουμε !!! ευχομαι αυτο να μην σταματησει ποτε!!!

εγω χθες εφαγα

π--γαλα με δημητριακα και βρωμη , 1/2 φρεντο
δεκ- μιση φετα γερμανικο ψωμι και μια φετα τυρι τοστ
μεσ- 2 κ.σ. ριζοτο με λαχανικα και 4 γαριδες
απ-- 2 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα και 5 αμυγδαλα
βρ-- 1 κ.σ. ριζοτο και 3 γαριδες

----------


## polinaki1983

Φανταστικά δεν λες τίποτα Κέιτυ μου. Είναι πολύ ωραίο συναίσθημα, που έστω και αυτό το λίγο φαγητό, το απολαμβάνω μέχρι την τελευταία του μπουκιά. Και πιο πολύ που νιώθω πως πια δεν εξαρτώμαι από αυτό. 

Αφού να φανταστείς, είχε κάτι υπέροχες τηγανιτές πατάτες στις μερίδες, που μου έκλειναν το μάτι, και ούτε καν γύρισα να τις κοιτάξω!!!!! 

Μπορώ να πω πως ήταν η πιο υπέροχη έξοδος που είχα ποτέ μου!

----------


## *Katie

σημερα εφαγα

π-- ενα κουλουρι θεσ/νικης 1/2 φρεντο
δεκ- μια μπαρα δημητριακων 
μεσ- 1/2 ντακο
απ-- 5 αμυγδαλα 2 αποξηραμενα δαμασκηνα
βραδυ-- μια μικρη φετα καρπουζι

η ζυγαρια μου παιζει παιχνιδια , αλλα δεν την ακουω μαλλον τα επαιξε με το 79. στο χερι μου ειναι οχι στο δικο του

----------


## Mak

Να τι έφαγα χτες:

π- γαλα με κορνφλεικς
δ-μια φρυγανια με λίγο τυρι, 6 φυστίκια αιγίνης
μ- λίγο ψητό κρέας με λίγο κολοκυθάκι
α-ενα μπισκότο digestive
β- ένα δάκτυλο κοτόπουλο ψητό, τυρί, ντομάτα,γλιστρίδα, 2 πηρουνιές μακαρόνια.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το μεσημέρι με λιγοτερη αντικειμενικά ποσότητα φαγητού κόντευα να σκάσω ενώ το βραδυ όλα κατέβηκαν ευκολα και απροβλημάτιστα, πράγμα που το έχω ξαναπαρατηρήσει!

----------


## *Katie

Γιωτα ειναι η ζεστη . το βραδυ που δροσιζει μπορεις να φας περισσοτερο. Το καλοκαιρι ετσι ειναι , δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας

Χθες 18/07/2011

Πρ. Γάλα + 1 κγλ νες
Μεσ. 80 γρ τσιπούρα+1 ολόκληρο λεμόνι + 1 φρυγανιά
Απ. 1 κομμάτι αναρή + 1 ποτήρι λεμονάδα
Βρ. πομιλοροτιανιά (ντομάτα τριμμένη μαζί με αυγό)
1 δαγκονιά γκοφρέτα

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, τι ειναι η αναρή?

----------


## PM79

Είναι η κυπριακή μυζήθρα.

Εδώ και 3-4 μέρες, τρώω 2 πηρουνιές και σκάω.
Επίσης με πονάει η τομή από το χειρουργείο έτσι ξαφνικά.

Το καλό είναι ότι όλη μέρα πίνω ένα σωρό υγρά αλλιώς δε θα την πάλευα καθόλου.

Χτες λοιπόν:

Πρωί: Μισή φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: Τίποτα.
Μεσημέρι 20 γρ ψάρι με λίγη ντομάτα.
Απόγευμα: Τίποτα.
Βράδυ: 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου καλημέρα. Η αναρή είναι ένα λευκό μαλακό τυρί το οποίο δεν διατηρείτε και πολλές μέρες. Στην Ελλάδα έχω ακούσει να το λένε κάπιοι μυζίθρα και κάπιοι άλλοι ανθότυρο. Και αυτοί που το λένε ανθότυρο μου είπαν πως η μυζίθρα είναι ξερό τυρι. Επομένος και εγώ αποφάσισα να το λέω αναρή, που έτσι το λέμε εμείς, και είμαι σίγουρη για το τί τρώω!!!!

----------


## Mak

Βασικά, εδώ έχουμε τό ανθότυρο που είναι μαλακό ανάλατο λευκό τυρί(δεν μου αρέσει), την ξερή μυζήθρα(δεν μου αρέσει) και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ την μαλακή, αλμυρή και πεντανόστιμη και φουλ στα λιπαρά, κρητική μυζήθρα(που λατρεύω!!!!)
Πάρη, μήπως είναι η αναθεματισμενη η ζέστη? Και μένα με τραβάνε οι τομούλες που κ που..

----------


## polinaki1983

Εμάς είναι λευκό, μαλακό, με λίγο αλάτι (υπάρχει και ανάλατο) και είναι απλά ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ!!!! Ειδικά αυτή που πέρνω από μια γιαγιούλα κάθε Σάββατο από το παζάρι!!!! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι φουλ στα λιπαρά ή όχι, ξέρω πως κάθε πρωί έχω επιλογή 1 φρυγανιά με 1 φέτα τυρί ή μια φέτα 30γρ αναρή, και επιλέγω καθημερινά την αναρή!!!!!! Αλλοστε όσες φορές έφαγα τυρί, θέλω 2 φέτες για να νιώσω πως με κρατάει, ενώ με την αναρή είμαι μια χαρά!!!!

----------


## *Katie

να πω τι εφαγα και σημερα

π-- 2 κρουασινια με σοκολατα ( αχχχ το απολαυσα), 1/2 φρεντο
δεκ-- 3 κρακερακια με σουσαμι και μια φετα τυρι τοστ
μεσ-- 3 κ.σ. σπανακορυζο με 40γρ φετα
απ-- 2 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα και 5 αμυγδαλα
βρ-- ενα ροδακινο

----------


## polinaki1983

Χθες 19/07/2011

Πρ 1 μικρό πιτσάκι
Χυμό μανταρίνι
μεσ. Αυγό με ντομάτα και 1 φρυγανιά
Απογ. αναρή+2 φρυγανιές
Βρ. Αυγό +ντομάτα+πατάτα ανακατεμένα (2 πιρουνιές)
1 μικρό μπισκοτάκι που έφτιαξα εγώ

----------


## *Katie

σημερα εφαγα

π-- ενα τοστ μονο με τυρι και 1/2 φρεντο 
δεκ-- ενα ροδακινο και 2 κρακερ
μεσ-- ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι και 2 κ.σ. πατατοσαλατα
απ-- 2 σειρες σοκολατα και 2 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα ( ερχονται οι δυσκολες μερες και εχω λυσαξει)
βρ-- 1/2 μικρο μπιφτεκι και 1 κ.σ. πατατοσαλατα

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> απ-- 2 σειρες σοκολατα και 2 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα ( ερχονται οι δυσκολες μερες και εχω λυσαξει)



κατερίνα ακολουθείς την οδηγία της Ειρήνης, ε? Γλυκό μαζί με φυτικές ίνες! Εκείνη την ημέρα που μου έδωσε την οδηγία,μου είχε πει τόσα πολλά που τελικά δεν την ρώτησα σε τι ακριβώς βοηθάει αυτός ο συνδυασμός, μήπως να μην απορροφάται το λιπαρό του γλυκού?

----------


## *Katie

τι εννοεις φυτικες ινες ακριβως? εμενα μου εχει πει παντα να το συνοδευω με κατι ακομη ποτε μονο του.

----------


## polinaki1983

20/07/2011

Πρ. 1 φέτα αναρή
Δεκ. Γάλα+1κγλ νες
Μεσ. 65γρ φρέσκο μαυρομάτικο+15 γρ κολοκύθι+1 κγλ λάδι + λεμόνι+2 φρυγανιές
Απογ. 1 φρυγανιά και 3 κουταλιές καραμελέ Γιώτης sweet & balance
Βρ. 60 γρ κοτόπουλι+2 κουταλίτσες ρύζι+1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι +2 ντοματίνια

Μπορώ να πω η πιο ισοροπημένη μου μέρα ήταν αυτή. Πάμε λοιπόν για την σημερινή!

----------


## *Katie

αντε πωλινα και αυριο να εχουμε τα καλα νεα!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Νομίζω πως το έχω το δυψίφιο καλή μου, αλλά θα το ξέρω σίγουρα αύριο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> τι εννοεις φυτικες ινες ακριβως? εμενα μου εχει πει παντα να το συνοδευω με κατι ακομη ποτε μονο του.


 Η Ειρήνη μου είχε πει στην τελευταία συνάντηση ότι όταν θα φάω γλυκό να το συνοδεύω με π.χ ένα κριτσίνι ή αποξηραμένα φρούτα κτλ. Όταν θα τη δω αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, θα τη ρωτήσω!
Πάντως ακόμη γλυκό με την κλασική έννοια δεν έχω βάλει στο στόμα μου. Μόνο την μαρμελάδα που βάζω που & που σε καμια φρυγανιά, και αυτή χωρίς ζάχαρη! Νομίζω ότι από το χειρουργείο και μετά έγινα "ζαχαροφοβική" . Δεν είναι ότι δεν επιθυμω πιθανόν να δοκιμάσω ένα γλυκό, περισσότερο είναι ότι φοβάμαι μη σταματήσω την πρόοδό μου!

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου εγώ είχα προσέξει πως όποτε ετρωγα ένα μικρό γλυκάκι, η ζυγαριά μου ξεκολούσε αμέσως!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Γιώτα μου εγώ είχα προσέξει πως όποτε ετρωγα ένα μικρό γλυκάκι, η ζυγαριά μου ξεκολούσε αμέσως!!!!!!


Καλά αυτό είναι θεικό! απίστευτο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Γιώτα μου εγώ είχα προσέξει πως όποτε ετρωγα ένα μικρό γλυκάκι, η ζυγαριά μου ξεκολούσε αμέσως!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Καλά αυτό είναι θεικό! απίστευτο!


Μάλλον ήθελε σπρόξιμο, τί να πω!!!! τόσα χρόνια μαθημένο το σώμα μου με 3-4 γλυκά την μέρα, και ξαφνικά τίποτα, ε το πήρε κάπως στραβά μάλλον!!!! Πάντος και σήμερα έφαγα ένα μικρο σοκολατάκι γιατι έχει μέρες που θέλω σοκολάτα. Τώρα μου πέρασε, μετά από κανά 10ήμερο πάλι!

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα πεινούσα! Κουφό???!!!
π- μισή κούπα γάλα και κορνφλέικς
δ- 1 φρυγανιά
μ- 4-5 κ.σ. φακιές και 3 κομματάκια ντομάτα
α- 1 χούφτα φυστίκια αιγίνης, 2 μικρά φρούτα(βανίλιες)
β- 2 κ.σ κιμά με μυζήθρα κρητική και 3 κομματάκια ντομάτα

+ περπάτημα (35 λεπτά)+κολύμπι+ νερόοοοοοοοοοοο
καληνύχτα...

----------


## polinaki1983

21.07.2011

Πρ. Φρυγανιά+αναρή
Μεσ. Σαλάτα με 45 γρ κοτόπουλο + 40 γρ σαλατικά (μαρούλι, ντοματίνια, αγγουράκι) + 1 κγλ λάδι + 1 κγλ μαγιονέζα + 1 κγλ κέτσαπ + 1 φρυγανιά
Απογ. 1 σοκολατάκι
Βρ. 2 ντολμαδάκια χωρίς το φύλο + λίγο γιαούρτι + ένα κομματάκι ίσα με την παλάμη μου πίτα αραβική.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> τι εννοεις φυτικες ινες ακριβως? εμενα μου εχει πει παντα να το συνοδευω με κατι ακομη ποτε μονο του.
> 
> 
> ...


ναι καλε μου το ειχε πει . απλα εμενα μου ειχε οχι μονο με φυτικες ινες αλλα οπως ειπες και εσυ με μια φρυγανια, ενα κριτσινι, φρουτου , whatever τελοςπαντων . Ο λογος ειναι για να μην κανουμε υπερ-υπογλυκαιμιες επειδη οταν το στομαχι μας ειναι αδειο και πεφτει μονο του το γλυκο δημιουργει ανισορροπια στην γλυκοζη του αιματος. ασε που αυτο μπορει να δημιουργησει και σε υπερφαγικα μετα , επειδη οταν διαταρρασετε η ισορροπια της γλυκοζης στο αιμα δημηργει αισθημα πεινας και μας κανει να υπερκαταναλωνουμε ως επι το πλειστον "βλακειες" . Εγω παντως μια φορα την βδομαδα το τρωω το γλυκακι μου σε μικρη ποσοτητα και το ευχαριστιεμαι και κραταω ισορροπια στην ψυχολογια μου. Μαλιστα το σκεφτομαι κιολας και το σχεδιαζω , π.χ την αλλη φορα μου ειχε ερθει να φαω βαφλα με παγωτο και μερεντα. Σχεδιασα την εξοδο σε ωραιο ζαχαροπλαστειο με παρεα, ντυθηκα φτιαχτηκα και βγηκα να απολαυσω το γλυκο μου, εφαγα βεβαια 4 μπουκιες μονο , αλλα η χαρα που πηρα οτι μπορω να απολαμβανω ενα γλυκο ως ανθρωπος , με μετρο ηταν τεραστια. Ωστοσο ο γιατρος μου λεει να μην τρωω καθολου καθολου και να τα ξεχασω εντελως. Γινεται μωρε αυτο ??? να μην ξαναφαμε γλυκο ποτε ξανα στην ζωη μας??

----------


## polinaki1983

Κέιτυ μου εμένα ο γιατρός μου, μου είπε πως επιβάλετε ένα γλυκάκι κάθε 7-10 μέρες. Δεν είναι δυνατόν μου λέει να στο στερίσω τελείως γιατί μετά θα πέσεις με τα μούτρα, ενώ έτσι, προγραμματίζω και εγώ το πότε θα φάω το γλυκάκι μου.

----------


## *Katie

αυτο που πωλινα πριν οτι οταν τρως το γλυκακι ξεκολαει η ζυγαρια..... δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο εγω ζυγιστικα παντως σημερα και εχασα αλλο ενα κιλακι μπορει και παραπανω διοτι πηγαινε και προς 76,5 !!! ανεβηκα 5 φορες για να το χωνεψω!!! θα ξαναζυγιστω την Δευτερα τωρα που ειναι το εβδομαδιαιο μου ζυγισμα για να δω τι γινεται παντως σημερα απο ανυσυχια ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια διοτι χθες βραδυ εφαγα κατι κακουλι..... αλλα να αναλυτικα για το χθες και μετα μπορειτε να χτυπησετε οσο θελετε

π-- ενα τοστ μονο τυρι 1/2 φρεντο
δεκ-- μια μπανανα
μεσ-- μσιο μπιφτεκι και 2 κ.σ. πατατοσαλατα ( ξανα δεν ειχε τελειωσει)
απ-- 2 δαμασκηνα και καρυδια 3-4
βραδυ-- ενα μικρο κομματι πιτσα χατ!!!! χωρις αλλαντικα 

να πω κατι για τα αλλαντικα, αποφασισα να τα κοψω εντελως διοτι ειδα μια εκπομπη για το πως φτιαχνονται τα αλλαντικα, τα λουκανικα, οι κροκετες κλπ και κοντεψα να ξερασω ( με το συμπαθιο) , η αδελφη μου ειπε αν δεις και πως συμπεριφερονται και εκτρεφουν τα ζωα και τι μπαινει στο τραπεζι μας μαλλον θα γινω και χορτοφαγος, τελος παντων δεν θα δω διοτι πρεπει να τρωω κρεας για λογους ιατρικους ( προβλημα με το αιματοκριτη)

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο εγω ζυγιστικα παντως σημερα και εχασα αλλο ενα κιλακι μπορει και παραπανω διοτι πηγαινε και προς 76,5 !!! ανεβηκα 5 φορες για να το χωνεψω!!!


Κατερινιώωωωωωωωωω, καλά είμαι ενθουσιασμένη μαζί σου! Τι καλά!! Κατεβαίνεις με ραγδαίους ρυθμούς! Σας είχα γράψει κάποτε ότι όταν εγώ φτάσω κάποια στιγμή τα 75 που είναι και ο στόχος μου, θα ανέβω σε ένα βουνό να αλαλάξω! Πάρε τα βουνά!!!!Είσαι φοβερή! Όσο για την ατασθαλία σου, εε καλά δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος...

----------


## *Katie

Αχ Γιωτα μου ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη! ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ 77ΚΙΛΑΑΑ!!! Δεν το πιστευωωωω! Παρεπιπτοντως ξαναανεβηκα για να το δω! Θα βγαλω καμια φωτο και να ανεβασω να με δειτε διοτι η επομενη που θα βαλω πια θα ειναι στο στοχο. 9 ψωροκιλα μονο τι ειναι μπροστα στα 43 ε? τριχες.
Εσυ καθε ποτε ζυγιζεσε? αρχισες να πετας παλαια ρουχα?? απο ποτε ειχες να δεις διψηφιο?

----------


## Mak

Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία τις φωτό σου! 
Τώρα που βρίσκομαι σε διακοπές ,δεν έχω μαζί μου τη σουπερ ντουπερ ζυγαρια ακριβειας, οποτε αρκουμαι σε μια συμβατική που έχουμε εδώ και ζυγίζομαι κάθε βδομαδα.
Φοράω ακόμη παλιά ρούχα γιατί κάποια τα έχω στενέψει και κάποια άλλα είχαν λάστιχο οπότε είναι παντός καιρού και κιλών. Στην ντουλάπα μου με περιμένουν πολλά ρούχα με μικρότερα νούμερα αλλά το απωθημένο μου θα το ικανοποιήσω το χειμωνα πιστεύω: δεν θα σταματάω να αγοράζω φούστες και φορέματα!!! 
Το διψήφιο δεν έχω πάρα πολλά χρόνια να το δω, πριν δυο καλοκαιρια ήμουν 96, πριν 4 καλοκαίρια ήμουν 74..Για να μην θυμηθώ τα ένδοξα νιάτα μου που ήμουν 51 κιλά! 
Κατερίνα, νιώθω τη χαρά σου, όπως και της Πωλίνας που έπιασε διψήφιο, όπως όλων των παιδιών εδώ που προσεγγίζουν τους στόχους τους και το μοιράζονται..Είμαι σίγουρη ότι και εγω σύντομα θα ενθουσιάζομαι με την απώλεια μου και θα το πανηγυριζω μαζί σας!

----------


## mitsokolo

σημερα 

~πρωι. 1 ποτηρι γαλα & δημητριακα & 1 αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο
~δεκ. 1 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι & μισο τοστ
~μεσ. 1 κουπα μακαρονια με σαλτσα κοκκινη & παρμεζανα
~απογ. 2 δαχτυλα καρυδοπιτα
~βραδυ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα

----------


## mitsokolo

σημερα ειδα ενα γνωστο μου που ειναι σληβατος 7 μηνες και μου ειπε οτι πινει σοδες συνεχεια, ρε παιδια εγω ακομα δεν μπορω να την πιω μου βγαινει απ τη μυτη κανονικοτατα!
και κοκα κολα καμια φορα που πινω στηβω μεσα μισο λεμονι και το μισο ποτηρι νερο /παγακια, δηλαδη οκ μονο τη γευση περνω, σκετη με τιποτα!
υπαρχει αλλος που να εχει δοκιμασει να μου πει?
γιατι μου φανηκε λιγο υπερβολικο :crazy:

----------


## Mak

Σόδααααααααααααα!!! Ο δικός μου ο γιατρός ήταν ρητά κατηγορηματικός, ούτε αναψυκτικά, ούτε μπύρα, ούτε σόδα, ούτε νερά με μπουρμπουλήθρες, ούτε σαμπανια!

----------


## mitsokolo

ναι βρε και μου εκανε πολυ εντυπωση! εγω μια φορα δοκιμασα σοδα και τα ειδα ολα! κοκα κολα επινα λαιτ με τον τροπο που σου ειπα, αλλα γινοταν εντελως γελοιο οκ, εφτανε σε σημειο να μην εχει καθολου ανθρακικο απλα επερνα την γευση , τωρα δεν πινω καθολου λογο εγκυμοσυνης ...
αλλα σοδα και σκετη... :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> σημερα ειδα ενα γνωστο μου που ειναι σληβατος 7 μηνες και μου ειπε οτι πινει σοδες συνεχεια, ρε παιδια εγω ακομα δεν μπορω να την πιω μου βγαινει απ τη μυτη κανονικοτατα!
> και κοκα κολα καμια φορα που πινω στηβω μεσα μισο λεμονι και το μισο ποτηρι νερο /παγακια, δηλαδη οκ μονο τη γευση περνω, σκετη με τιποτα!
> υπαρχει αλλος που να εχει δοκιμασει να μου πει?
> γιατι μου φανηκε λιγο υπερβολικο :crazy:


Δεν εχω ακουσει κανεναν σληβατο να πινει ανθρακουχα και να ειναι οκ. Εχω μια φιλη ( δεν μπαινει εδω ) που ειναι χειρουργημενη 3-4 χρονια και αυτη πινει κανονικα χωρις να την πειραζει. βεβαια η συγκεκριμενη δεν εκανε σωστες επιλογες απο την αρχη

----------


## Mak

Δεν ξέρω αν και εγώ μετά από χρόνια κάνω χαζά και το ρίξω έξω που λένε, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή ρε παιδιά όταν ακούω για βαριές παρεκτροπές στις βασικές οδηγίες της σληβ, σκέφτομαι "καλά, αυτός/η δεν θυμάται τι πέρασε και σε τι δοκιμασία υπέβαλε τον εαυτό του και τώρα τα τινάζει όλα στο αέρα". Έχω κάνει πολλές λάθος επιλογές στη ζωή μου αλλά πιστεύω πως εδώ δεν θα τα σκ(*#@$σω! Τα χειρουργεία είναι δραστική παρέμβαση σε αυτό που μας έδωσε η φύση ή ο θεός και δεν παίζουμε με αυτά. Προσωπικά νιώθω ένα δέος μπροστά σε αυτό που αποφάσισα να κάνω και ελπίζω να το σεβαστώ και στην υπόλοιπη ζωή μου.

Πάμε στα πιο πρακτικα! Το φαί!
π-μια φρυγανιά με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
δ-1/3 μπανάνας και 5 φουντούκια
μ- λίγο κιμά με μυζήθρα
α-ένα digestive
β-λίγο χοιρινό ψητό, λίγη μελιτζάνα ψητή, μυζήθρα

Υ.Σ. Πάρη , που χάθηκες? Πονάει ακόμα η τομή?

----------


## Nina90

καλημερα σε ολους!!να σας ρωτησω κατι στα υγρα εσεις εκτος απο χυμο νερο χαμομηλι η τσαι κ ζωμο τι αλλο πινατε?

----------


## Mak

γεια σου Νινα, εγώ σε εκείνη τη φάση έτρωγα και ζελέ 0%.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Δεν ξέρω αν και εγώ μετά από χρόνια κάνω χαζά και το ρίξω έξω που λένε, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή ρε παιδιά όταν ακούω για βαριές παρεκτροπές στις βασικές οδηγίες της σληβ, σκέφτομαι "καλά, αυτός/η δεν θυμάται τι πέρασε και σε τι δοκιμασία υπέβαλε τον εαυτό του και τώρα τα τινάζει όλα στο αέρα". Έχω κάνει πολλές λάθος επιλογές στη ζωή μου αλλά πιστεύω πως εδώ δεν θα τα σκ(*#@$σω! Τα χειρουργεία είναι δραστική παρέμβαση σε αυτό που μας έδωσε η φύση ή ο θεός και δεν παίζουμε με αυτά. Προσωπικά νιώθω ένα δέος μπροστά σε αυτό που αποφάσισα να κάνω και ελπίζω να το σεβαστώ και στην υπόλοιπη ζωή μου.


Η ανθρώπινη φύση είναι γεννημένη για να ξεχνάει. Ευτυχώς, γιατί διαφορετικά δεν θα γεννούσε καμία γυναίκα δεύτερο παιδί! Ακόμη και άτομα με σοβαρές επιπλοκές, λίγους μήνες μετά ξεχνάνε και ξαναγυρίζουν στις ίδιες βλαβερές συνήθειες. Μακάρι να καταφέρουμε να σεβαστούμε την όποια επέμβαση έχουμε κάνει. Έχουμε και την παρέα να μας επαναφέρει στην τάξη!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> Έχουμε και την παρέα να μας επαναφέρει στην τάξη!


Αννα μου, αυτό είναι και ένα ισχυρό κίνητρο που συμμετέχω στο φόρουμ! Από την αρχή το είχα πει, δεν περίμενα ότι σε μια κοινότητα αγνώστων μεταξύ τους ανθρώπων, θα υπήρχε τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον και αλληλεγγύη. Γι'αυτό έχω σπαστεί σήμερα με ό,τι διαβάζω στο τόπικ της σληβ.. τέλος πάντων, μπόρα είναι θα περάσει..

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα χάλια διατροφή. Το μόνο που έφαγα ήταν 1 φρυγανιά με αναρή και 10 φυστίκια αιγίνης. Ολη μέρα ανοιγοκλείνω το ψυγείο και πείνω νερό. Θα έχω γεμίσει το μπουκαλάκι μου μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον 5 φορές (750 ml είναι το μπουκαλακι μου). Νιώθω συνεχώς δυψασμένη, και ταυτόχρονα νιώθω το στομάχι μου λες και είναι γεμάτο σαν θάλασσα!

----------


## *Katie

παιδια υπαρχει ποτε περιπτωση να πιουμε αλκοολ 2-3 ποτα σε ενα βραδυ καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μας ή απο εδω και περα τπτ??? το λεω διοτι 8 μηνες σχεδον μετα την επεμβαση και δεν δυναμαι να πιω πανω απο 1/2 ποτηρι κρασακι παντα με φαγητο γιατι αλλιως....

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα σε όλους.
Παρόλο που το έχω συζητήσει με την Katie και με έχει καθησυχάσει, ας αναφέρω ένα θεματάκι που μου έχει προκυψει 4 μέρες τώρα και με προβληματίζει ακόμη!
Παιδιά, πεινάω! Πεινάω αρκετά συχνά για τα δεδομένα της σληβ, θεωρητικά πάντα. Όταν τρώω, ναι, φουσκώνω γρήγορα και δεν έχω ανάγκη για πολλή τροφή. Όμως μέσα σε ένα δίωρο το ανώτερο νιώθω άδειο το στομάχι και την επιθυμία να το γεμίσω.
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι με την αφαίρεση του μέρους του στομάχου που εκκρίνει τη γρελίνη, δλδ. την ορμόνη της όρεξης, θα μου κοβόταν εντελως η όρεξη. Εε, αυτό το βίωνα μέχρι τώρα αλλά τελευταία άλλαξε συμπεριφορά το στομάχι. Θα μου πεις, κάνε πιο συχνά γεύματα. Φυσικά και μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό, αλλά είναι σωστό να τρώω πάνω από 5 φορές την ημέρα που συνιστάται? Φοβάμαι μήπως δεν αδυνατίσω!

----------


## *Katie

Και εγω το ειχα αυτο μεχρι το 3μηνο, δεν πεινουσα απλα ενιωθα το στομαχι μου περιεργα αδειο και ενα συναισθημα οχι πολυ ευχαριστο. Ενα διαστημα ειχα καταληξει να τρωω 2-3 μπουκιες απο κατι καθε 1-1,5 ωρα. Πχ ειμουν στην δουλεια και ειχα τοστ μαζι , θα το ετρωγα 3 ωρες. Κανε τον πολλαπλασιασμο να δεις ποσα γευματα βγαινουν. Απλα οι επιλογες που κανεις να σου δινουν βιταμινες και πρωτεινες. Καταρχην οι ποσοτητες φαγητου που σου εχει η διαιτολογος τωρα δεν μπορεις να τις φτασεις ουτε με σφαιρες !! μονο αν σπας τα γευματα και τρως λιγο λιγο. Μιλησες με Ειρηνη καθολου? Πιστευω θα σε καθησυχασει .

----------


## *Katie

χθες εφαγα

π-- γαλα με δημητριακα και βρωμη
δεκ- 1 φρυγανια και 1 φετα τυρι τοστ
μ-- το ιδιο με δεκατιανο γιατι ημουν εξω και 2 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα
απ- μισο τοστ με κοτοπουλο, ντοματα και τυρι
βρ-- 3 πηρουνιες μακαρονια με 2κ.γ. ασπρη σαλτσα μανιταριων διαιτης

----------


## iwanna 24

καλημερα στην πιο ομορφη παρεα!!!!λοιπον γιωτουλα μου αυτο ολος τυχαιος το εχω και εγω δεν μπορω να φαω πολυ αλλα πειναω πηρα τηλ λοιπον και τον γιατρο και τον διατροφολογο γιατι και εγω φοβηθηκα οτι αυτο ηταν οτι εχασα εχασα και επαθα σοκκκκκκ αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι καταρχην δεν πειναει το στομαχι μας αλλα ο εγκεφαλος μας που ειναι λεμαργος χαχαχαχαχαα δεν μας εκαναν και λοβοτομη απλα επειδη ειναι μικρες η ποσοτητες που καταναλωνουμε κανουμε λιγοτερο χρονο πεψης οποτε και νιωθουμε οτι πειναμε ασε που με αυτο που τρωμε δεν χορτενει και το ματι....καταλαβαινεις παντως μου ειπε η διατροφολογος δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας για να βαλουμε η να μην χασουμε κιλα αφου η ποσοτητα ειναι αμελητεα σε σχεση με το παρελθον αρκει να μην τρωμε χαζουλακια

----------


## iwanna 24

χθες εφαγα
1 μουστοκουλουρο το πρωι
μεσημεριανο 70γρ στραπατσαδα
απογευματινο μισο ροδακινο
και βραδινο το αλλο μισο

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Και εγω το ειχα αυτο μεχρι το 3μηνο, δεν πεινουσα απλα ενιωθα το στομαχι μου περιεργα αδειο και ενα συναισθημα οχι πολυ ευχαριστο.


Αυτό ακριβώς Κατερίνα!! Δεν νιώθω την πείνα που ήξερα προ σληβ, είναι αυτό που περιγράφεις, ένα περίεργα άδειο στομάχι και ένα συναίσθημα δυσφορίας εξαιτίας του.. Τι καλά, που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τα έχουν περάσει (ή τα περνάν τώρα )και μπορούν να μας καθησυχάζουν..Thanks darling!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. Γιώτα μου αυτό το πράγμα το νιώθω και εγώ. Οταν το συζήτησα τις προάλλες με τιν διατροφολόγο μου είπε πως αν θέλω μπορώ να κρατάω κάτι πίσω από τα γεύματα μου, πχ αντί να τρώω με το γεύμα μου 2 φρυγανιές, να τρώω μία, και να τρώω την άλλη στην 1μιση ώρα που θα το νιώθω αυτό. Ετσι δεν τρώω κάτι παραπάνω και ξεγελάω το μυαλό. Επίσεις μου είπε όταν το νιώθω αυτό, μπορώ να πίνω νερό, ή ακόμα και χυμούς σκουός Robinson που είναι μόνο 8 θερμίδες το ποτήρι και σου δίνουν την αίσθηση ότι ήπιες κάτι πολύ πιο ωραίο από το νερό. 

Για δοκίμασέ τους. Ειναι και πολύ δροσεροί, και κατεβένουν πολύ πιο εύκολα από το σκέττο νερό! Λογικα στα σουπερμαρκετ θα τους βρεις εκεί που είναι οι λεμοναδεσ/πορτοκαλάδες που αραιώνεις με το νερό.

----------


## Mak

Ευχαριστώ Πωλίνα! Δεν τους ξέρω αυτους τους χυμούς, θα τους ψάξω. 
Σήμερα να φας περισσότερο από χτες, ελπίζω να διψας και λιγοτερο!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Γειά σας. Παρατήρησα ότι στη διατροφή σας συμπεριλαμβάνετε που και που ξηρούς καρπούς. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε γι΄αυτό, μήπως πρέπει να το κάνω και γω.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Γειά σας. Παρατήρησα ότι στη διατροφή σας συμπεριλαμβάνετε που και που ξηρούς καρπούς. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε γι΄αυτό, μήπως πρέπει να το κάνω και γω.


Αν πας στη σελίδα 8 νομίζω αυτου του τοπικ, θα βρεις που εχω ποσταρει αναλυτικα για το καλο των ξηρων καρπων, τι προσφερουν και ποσες θερμιδες εχουν. Η δικια μου διατροφολογος μου επιτρεπει μια χούφτα την ημέρα ξηρους καρπους, τους θεωρει πολυ καλη πηγη θρεπτικων συστατικων.Θα σου προτεινα να τους ξεκινησεις αλλα οχι μια χουφτα, παρε κανα-δυο και μασα τους, να δεις σε αυτη τηφαση αν τους αντεχεις και μετα αυξησε τη δόση. 
Επίσης , αν τρως ηλιοσπορους, ειναι τρεις χουφτες την ημερα (λογω ότι εχουν τσοφλι, ειναι μικροτερος καρπος)
Στη δική μου περιπτωση που έχω χαμηλο νάτριο, ειναι το καλυτερο μου που μου επετρεψε ξηροκαρπια γιατι τα λατρεύω!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Ευχαριστώ Πωλίνα! Δεν τους ξέρω αυτους τους χυμούς, θα τους ψάξω. 
> Σήμερα να φας περισσότερο από χτες, ελπίζω να διψας και λιγοτερο!


καλημέρα καλη μου. Είναι χυμοί που διαλύεις σε νερό. Πολύ ωραίοι. Εγώ τους κάνω και γρανίτα - Διαλύω τον χυμό σε ένα ποτήρι, τον βαζω σε παγοκυψέλες, παγωνεί και μετα τα παγακια στο μπλέντερ με λίγο χυμό (λίγο χυμό και νερό σύνολο 1/4 ποτηριού) και γίνετε τέλεια γρανιτα χωρις τυψεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Λοιπον χτες έχουμε

Πρ. 1 φρυγανιά με αναρή
1 γαλα σοκολατούχο
Μεσ. σαλάτα με κοτόπουλο (μαρούλι, ντοματίνια, αγγουράκι, κοτοπουλο και 1 κγλ λάδι)
Απογ. γρανίτα (όπως πιο πάνω) 
Βρ. μπιφτεκάκι πιπεράτο και λίγη ντομάτα και αγγουράκι και 1 κγλ γιαουρτι (μιλάμε τα μπιφτέκια πρώτη φορα τα έκανα έτσι και μου βγήκαν θεϊκά!!!! Και έχουν και τον συνδιασμό κρέατος και πατάτας που θέλει η διατροφολόγος!!!!)

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Λοιπον χτες έχουμε
> 
> 
> Βρ. μπιφτεκάκι πιπεράτο και λίγη ντομάτα και αγγουράκι και 1 κγλ γιαουρτι (μιλάμε τα μπιφτέκια πρώτη φορα τα έκανα έτσι και μου βγήκαν θεϊκά!!!! Και έχουν και τον συνδιασμό κρέατος και πατάτας που θέλει η διατροφολόγος!!!!)


Για πες για πες! Θέλω συνταγή!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Λοιπον χτες έχουμε
> 
> 
> ...


Θα στην γράψω απόψε για να φέρω μπροστά μου όοοοοοοοοοοοοολα τα μπαχαρικά που έβαλα μέσα, μήπως και ξεχάσω κάπιο!!!! Πάντος θα ξετρελλαθείς!!!!!! Ο άντρας μου που δεν είναι και πολύ του κρέατος, έφαγε 3 και ήθελε και 3 σήμερα!!!!!!!

----------


## iwanna 24

παιδια θελω απεγνωσμενα να φαω ξηρους καρπους μπορω να τους φαω αλεσμενους στο μπλεντερ μου?εεεε μπορωωωωωω

----------


## Mak

ax Ιωάννα, μιλάω ως λάτρις των ξηροκαρπίων: μακάρι να μπορούσαμε εμείς να σου δώσουμε το οκ!!! Ο γιατρός σου λέει ναι? Εγώ τρώω ξηρούς καρπούς από τότε που μπήκα στα μαλακά, δυο-δυο στην αρχή με πολύ μάσημα, τώρα πια αρκετούς περισσότερους.

----------


## iwanna 24

αχ ποιος ξερει αν με αφηνει περιμενω πως και πως να τον ρωτησω το απογευματακι παντως ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσακι μουυυυυ:love::love:

----------


## Nina90

καλησπερα σε ολους!θα ηθελα αν μπορουσε καποιος να μου στειλει τ διαιτολογιο που χρησιμοποιει η χρησιμοποιησε μετα τσ 2 μηνες της επεμβασης ευχαριστω!!

----------


## iwanna 24

λοιπον εχθες εφαγα 1 κριτσινακι πρωι
δεκατιανο μισο ροδακινο
μεσημεριανο φασολακια με τυρακι
βραδινο μισο του μισου γιαουρτακι

----------


## mitsokolo

~πρωι. 1 ποτηρι γαλα με 2κσ δημητριακα & 1 αποξυραμενο δαμασκηνο
~δεκ. 1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο
~μεσ. 1 γεμηστη ντοματα & 2 δαχτυλα φετα
~απογ. 1 τοστ
~βραδ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα & φρυγανια ολικης

----------


## polinaki1983

25/07/2011

Πρ. Γάλα + 1 κγλ νες
1 φρυγ. + αναρή
Μεσ. 50 γρ μπιφτέκι πιπεράτο (Θεϊκό) + 40 γρ ντοματάγγουρο + 1 κγλ γιαούρτι + 1 φρυγανιά
Απογ. 1 φρυγ. + αναρή + 1/3 μπιφτέκι
Βρ. 1 Φλ. γάλα + 1 κγλ νες + 2 ταπλέτες κάντερελ + 2 μπισκόλλα πορτοκαλιού χωρίς ζάχαρη Παπαδοπούλου πράσινα

----------


## *Katie

εφαγα εχθες: 
πρωι-- μισο κουλουρι θεσ/νικης 1/2 φρεντο
δεκ-- το αλλο μισο κουλουρι
μεσ-- 2 δαχτυλα μπριζολα ψητη , 3 κομματακια ψητη πατατα και 2 φετακια αγγουρι
απ-- 2 μπισκοτα και 2 δαμασκηνα
βρ-- 1 μικρη φετα καρπουζι, 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο

----------


## *Katie

χθες δεν εφαγα καθολου γαλακτοκομικα!!! το ξεχασα. σημερα ξεκινησα το πρωινο μου με γαλα και δημητριακα για να αναπληρωσω.

----------


## iwanna 24

εφαγα εχθες:
πρωι 1 μουστοκουλουρακι
δεκατιανο μισο χυμο
μεσημεριανο 70γρ φασολακια
απογευματινο μισο ποτιρι γρανιτα φραουλα και βραδινο το αλλο μισο χιχιχιχι

----------


## *Katie

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!! εφαγα ολοκληρο το αυγο μου κυρια!! Ναι μετα απο 7,5 μηνες καταφερα να φαω ενα αυγο ολοκληρο και λιγο τυρακι χωρις να μου ερθει αναγουλα η δυσφορια. Βεβαια νιωθω οτι εφαγα ενα κατσικι 10 κιλα αλλα δεν πειραζει, ειχα τοσο αναγκη τις βιταμινες και κυριως τον ψευδαργυρο και την πρωτεινη του αυγου που χαλαλι. εκανα τρικ. αφησα το στομαχι μου αδειο 2-3 ωρες και χωρις νερο ενδιαμεσα και ετσι καταφερα και το εφαγα. Δεν ξερω ποτε θα ειμαι σε θεση να ξαναφαω τωρα, μπορει και αυριο ( ετσι νιωθω). Αντε μερα παρα μερα αυγουλακι τωρα ΟΛΕ!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπράβο κατερινάκι μου!!!! Και εγώ απόψε αυγουλάκι έχω, θα το κάνω με ντομάτα στο αντικολλητικό. Μπορώ να το φάω πιο καλά έτσι!

----------


## *Katie

παιδια ακυρο!!! λιγο μετα που εγραψα το ποστ για το αυγο αρχισαν οι αναγουλες :sniffle: .μου κρατησαν 2 ωρες. τωρα ειμαι καλα και επιτελους πινω λιγο νερακι. σ@@@@α.

----------


## *Katie

σημερα εφαγα

π-- 100μλ γαλα και 2 κ.σ. δημητριακα
δεκ-- 1/2 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης , 1φρεντο
μεσ-- 1 αυγο και 1 δαχτυλο φετα
απ-- μια φρυγανια και μισο δαχτυλο τυρι
βρ- μισο τοστ με μια φετα τυρι

μετα το αυγο δεν μπορεσα να φαω το απογευμα το φρουτο μου , το στομαχι ηταν πολυ ευαισθητο και μονο στεγνα μπορουσα να φαω. τωρα νιωθω καλυτερα και λεω μεθαυριο να δοκιμασω να φαω μονο ασπραδια για να δω αν το ανεχομαι καλυτερα, διοτι ολοκληρο με κροκο δεν παιζει ακομη τουλαχιστον.

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα παιδάκια!
Σήμερα ακολούθησα την πολύτιμή σας συμβουλή , έσπαγα λοιπόν τα γευματάκια μου και έχουμε και λέμε:
π-γάλα με κορνφλέικς+ 1 cream cracker
δ- 1 digestive μπισκότο και μια χούφτα ηλιόσπορους
μ-ένα κομματάκι μοσχάρι στιφάδο+μια πηρουνιά κιμά
α-λίγη ντομάτα και δύο τρία κομματάκια αγγούρι (μπελάς!!!)
β- μια μπουκιά παξιμάδι ντάκο με ντοματούλα και μυζήθρα, λίγο πεπόνι

Σημείωση: δεύτερη φορά που δεν αντέχω το αγγούρι και το βγάζω. Τέρμα τα αγγουράκια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!

26/06/2011

ΠΡ. Γάλα + 1 κγλ νες
1 φρυγ. + αναρή
Μεσ. 45 γρ φρέσκο μαυρομάτικο + 45 γρ κολοκυθάκι + 1κγλ λάδι + 1 φρυγανιά
Απογ. 1 φρυγανιά
Βραδ. 3 κοτομπουκιές στον φούρνο + 1 κγλ ντομάτα με αυγό

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν από κρέας επιτρέπεται το μοσχάρι και το κοτόπουλο μόνο και πόσες φορές σας έχει πει η διαιτολόγος να τρώτε κρέας την εβδομάδα; Σας πέφτει κι εσάς βαρύ στο στομάχι το κρέας; Με ενοχλεί αρκετά και για να μπορέσω να το φάω τρώω όλη μέρα από μικρές μπουκιές οπότε μέχρι το βράδυ να έχω φάει συνολικά ένα μικρό κομάτι.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Καλημέρα. Ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν από κρέας επιτρέπεται το μοσχάρι και το κοτόπουλο μόνο και πόσες φορές σας έχει πει η διαιτολόγος να τρώτε κρέας την εβδομάδα; Σας πέφτει κι εσάς βαρύ στο στομάχι το κρέας; Με ενοχλεί αρκετά και για να μπορέσω να το φάω τρώω όλη μέρα από μικρές μπουκιές οπότε μέχρι το βράδυ να έχω φάει συνολικά ένα μικρό κομάτι.


Καλημέρα Τζίνα, όταν άρχισα με τις στερεές τροφές , προτίμησα το κοτόπουλο, μου καθόταν καλύτερα(μη φανταστείς καμια τρομερη ποσότητα βεβαια), τώρα έχω δοκιμάσει ολα τα κρέατα, και μοσχάρι(που μου έπεσε πιο βαρυ απο ολα) και χοιρινό και κουνελι(ναι, στην Κρήτη τρώμε κουνελι). Επίσης δοκίμασα και διάφορα ήδη ψησίματος, και βραστό και ψητό στο φούρνο αλλά και στα κάρβουνα και στο τεφάλ με λίγο λάδι. Είναι θέμα προσωπικό νομίζω τι σου καθεται καλά και τι όχι. Εγω ήθελα να "με δοκιμάσω" σε όλα να δω πως παω και να συνεχίσω αναλόγως. Πολύ μικρές μπουκιές πάντως, καλά μασημένες και κυρίως όχι συνδυασμένες με νερό, αν και είναι μεγάλος πειρασμός!Μιση ώρα πριν και μιση ωρα μετα γευματος το νερο. δυστυχώς..κλαψ κλαψ

----------


## Mak

Εννοείται ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ κρέας, ειδικά στην αρχή που τρώμε ελάχιστα. Εγώ το προσπαθω και μεσημερι και βραδυ από λίγο κρέας.

----------


## polinaki1983

Τζίνα μου καλημέρα. Σε μένα επιτρέπετε και το κουνέκι, και το χοιρινό, και το κοτόπουλο και το μοσχαράκι. ΄το κουνέλι δεν το τρώω γιατί μου είναι κάπως βαρύ, και το μοσχαράκι και το χοιρινό μόνο σε κιμά μπορώ να το φάω. Σε κομμάτι με δυσκολεύει. Το κοτοπουλάκι κατεβαίνει πιο εύκολα. 

Τώρα από θέμα ημερών, αν λάβουμε υπόψην σαν βασικά γεύματα το μεσημεριανό και το βραδυνό, εγώ έχω 2 φορες την βδομάδα όσπρια, 2 ψάρι, 2 φορές αυγό (είτε σαν ομελέτα, είτε με ντομάτα πού το κάνω, είτε βραστό), 1 φορά φασολάκια γιαχνή (με ντομάτα δηλαδή), 2 φορές (βραδυνό) γάλα με φρυγανιές και τυρί και τις υπόλοιπες 5 φορές έχω μπιφτέκι ή κρέας ή κοτόπουλο με τα συνοδευτικά του (ρύζι ή πατάτα).

ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. 

Αυτό το διατροφολόγιο μου το έδωσε η διατροφολόγος μου στους 3μιση μήνες, και μου έβαλε πάνω την μέγιστη ποσότητα που θέλει να τρώω σε κάθε γεύμα. πράγμα που φυσικά δεν μπορώ να φάω όσο λέει, αλλά ούτε και πιέζομαι.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Από τα λεγόμενά σας καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσω να τρώω περισσότερο κρέας. Επειδή με παιδεύει το αποφεύγω αλλά μάλλον κάνω χαζομάρα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Τζίνα μου δοκιμασε κιμαδες. 

Μπορεις να φτιαξεις κιμα με πουρε. Θα ψύσεις τον κιμά με 1 σταλιά λάδι, λίγο πριν είναι τελείως έτοιμοσ θα βάλεις αλάτι, πιπέρι, καρότο και λίγο γάλα με 1 κγλ κορν φλαουερ, θα το ανακατέψεις καλά να γίνει κρεμώδες και θα το βάλεις σε πυρεξ. Μετά πάνω θα βάλεις πουρέ (όχι σπιτικό, βγένει πολύ βαρύς, καλύτε τους έτοιμους σε σκονη τύπου Maggi) και θα το ψύσεις στον φούρνο.

είναι πολύ γευστικό φαγάκι, και κατεβαίνει πολύ εύκολα γιατί ο πουρές βοηθάει τον κιμά να πάει κάτω.

----------


## polinaki1983

Είσαι ακόμα στον 1μιση μήνα, που δεν μπορείς να φας όσπρια. μπορείς όμως να φας και ψάρι. Εμένα το ψάρι στην αρχή κατεύενε πιο εύκολα. Το έχεις δοκιμάσει? 

Α και υπόψην σου, αν τρως πιο λίγο από όσο πρέπει μέσα στην μέρα, πάλι δεν θα χάνεις. Εγώ το έπαθα στον τρίτο μήνα, και έχασα μόνο 3 κιλά και με έπιασε πανικός. Ενώ όταν ακολουθούσα μετά την διατροφή με τους σωστούς συνδιασμούς, έχασα 4.4 κιλά στον μήνα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Δυστυχώς το ψάρι δεν μου αρέσει. Μου μυρίζει. Μόνο τηγανητά καλαμαράκια, μαρίδα, χταποδάκι. Οπότε τρώω τόνο σε κονσέρβα. Για την ποσότητα του φαγητού το ξέρω. Παλιότερα πήγαινα σε μία διατροφολόγο που ειδικεύεται σε ανθρώπους με διάφορες ασθένειες και λειτουργεί βάση της ομάδας αίματός σου και της ασθένειάς σου εάν έχεις κάτι φυσικά. Μου είχε πει ότι όταν τρώμε πολύ λίγο ο οργανισμός φοβάται και "κλειδώνει" το λίπος προσπαθώντας να προστατέψει τον οργανισμό. Όταν όμως τρως διαιτητικά μεν αλλά σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα δεν νοιώθει την απειλή του "λιμού" και καίει το λίπος. Οπότε έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Επειδή δεν πεινάω προσπαθώ να παρακολουθώ τα γεύματα με το ρολόϊ.

----------


## polinaki1983

Τί τρως ας πούμε σε μια μέρα? Τώρα είδα το 99!!! Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Έχω δει πολλές φορές το 99, το 89, το 79, το 69 αλλά πάντα είχα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου το φόβο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα ξαναπαχύνω όπως και γινόταν πάντα σε βάθος χρόνου. Τώρα επιτέλους είναι η πρώτη φορά που είμαι αισιόδοξη και ξέρω ότι δεν θα το ξαναδώ ποτέ! Όσον αφορά το διαιτολόγιό μου το πρωί πίνω καφέ ελληνικό ελαφρύ, 1 ποτήρι γάλα και 1 φρυγανιά με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα. Σε 2-3 ώρες τρώω άλλη μία ίδια φρυγανιά ή μισή μπανάνα ή μισό ροδάκινο. Το μεσημέρι τρώω διάφορα. Τόνο με λίγο αγγούρι, κοτόπουλο με χυλοπίτες, μπριάμ που θα φάω σήμερα, βραστό μοσχάρι με έτοιμο πουρέ, μακαρόνια ή ρύζι με ελαφριά σάλτσα ντομάτα, μπιφτέκια στον ατμό. Για σαλάτα τρώω αγγούρι ή γιαούρτι με αγγούρι και λίγο λάδι σαν τζατζίκι χωρίς το σκόρδο και κολοκυθάκια βραστά. Το απόγευμα τρώω λίγο φρούτο ή γιαούρτι με λίγο φρούτο μέσα ή αν είμαι έξω πίνω χυμό. Το βράδυ συνήθως τρώω λίγο από το μεσημεριανό της ημέρας ή φρούτο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Στο εύχομαι να μην ξαναδείς ποτέ ξανά αυτά τα νούμερα καλή μου!

Σωστό φαίνετε το διατροφολόγιο σου, αλλά πχ το ρύζι και τα μακαρόνια δεν τα έχουμε ποτέ για κυρίως γεύμα. μόνο σαν συνοδευτικό. Πχ μπιφτέκι με ρύζι. 

Με τον καιρό θα συνιθύσεις και θα τρώς πρώτα τις πρωτείνες σου, πίστεψέ με. Εγώ ήμουνα 1 φορά την βδομάδα κρέας, και τις υπόλοιπες πιλάφια και μακαρόνια!!!!! και τώρα είμαι καθημερινά με κάτι σε πρωτείνη, και αν δεν την φάω σε κάπιο γεύμα, ο οργανισμός μου την αναζητάει.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Tzina τα μακαρόνια και το ρύζι δεν σου πέφτουν βαριά?Αν δεν μπορείς να φάς κρέας τουλάχιστον προσπάθησε να φας πιο πολύ τυρί σαν πρωτείνη

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Ευτυχώς τα μακαρόνια και το ρύζι δεν με πειράζουν. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι σε τυρί; Δοκίμασα το φίνα με λίγα λιπαρά αλλά με ενοχλεί λίγο όπως και η φέτα. Το ανθότυρο το ανέχομαι κάπως καλύτερα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ παίρνω το ενταμ την Βάλιο με λίγα λιπαρά, καθώς και αναρή φρέσκια (μυζήθρα φρέσκια). 

Αυγό τρως? εχεις δοκιμάσει να φας αυγό μελάτο? Η να το κάνεις με ντομάτα στο τηγάνι?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Έφαγα μία φορά αυγό βραστό και καλύτερα να είχα φάει τσιμέντο. Δεν ξανάφαγα. Θα το δοκιμάσω στο τηγάνι αλλιώς θα προσπαθήσω να φάω μόνο το ασπράδι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Οταν το κανεις βραστό, μην το κάνεις σφηκτό. Κάντο μελάτο, με ζουμάκι, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να το φας. 

Στο τηγάνι τρίψε μια ντοματούλα, άσε την λίγο να πιει το ζουμάκι της, και σπάσε ένα αυγό μέσα και ανακάτεψε το καλά. Είναι πολύ ζουμερό φαγάκι. εγώ αυτό έφαγα χτες το βράδυ και θα φάω και σήμερα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

ωραίο σαν τυρί είναι και το λογάδι με 17% λιπαρά και γεύση περίπου σαν κασέρι

----------


## Mak

Εκτός από την Κρητική μυζήθρα , που είναι και αγαπημένη(επαναλαμβάνομαι το ξέρω!) και κατεβαίνει ευκολότατα, νόστιμο και μαλακό είναι και το Κατίκι Δομοκού(έχει πολυ λιγα λιπαρα για τυρι). Στο σουπερμαρκετ θα το βρειτε σε κεσεδακι στα ψυγεια.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Το κατίκι Δομοκού το τρώει η αδερφή μου και μου το πρότεινε αλλά δεν μου αρέσει πολύ. Πήρα όμως σήμερα το λογάδι και εκτός του ό τι είναι νόστιμο δεν με ενόχλησε στο στομάχι. Thanks. :starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Τζίνα μου, να ξέρεις πως κάτι που σε ενοχλεί τώρα, δεν συμαίνει πως θα σε ενοχλεί πάντα. Εμένα η διατροφολόγος μου μου είχε πει δοκιμάζεις, αν δεν σε πειράξει, το βάζεις στο μενού, αν σε πειράξει, το αφήνεις και το ξαναδοκιμάζεις τον επόμενο μήνα.

----------


## Mak

Μενού της ημέρας:

π-2 φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
δ-μισή μπανάνα και λίγους ηλιόσπορους
μ- τρία κομματάκια χοιρινό
α-ένα μικρό ντάκο
β-τρία κομματάκια χοιρινό και λίγο πεπόνι

----------


## iwanna 24

πρωι 1 κριτσινι 
δεκατιανο γιαλουρτακι 60γρ
μεσημεριανο ξηρους καρπους (ευχαριστω θεε μου που τους εφαγα ειναι τελειοι)
απογευματινο μισο ροδακινο
και βραδινο ξηρους καρπους

----------


## Mak

Ιωαννίτσα, τέλειοι οι ξηροί καρποί, ε?? Θα σε μαλώσω όμως, που είναι το κρεατάκι στο μενού? Σήμερα για να σε τιμωρήσω για χτες θα σε βάλω να φας διπλή μερίδα! :wink2:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας. 

Ιωάννα μου, από πότε οι ξυροί καρποί αποτελούν γεύμα? Τώρα για ενδιάμεσο ναι, αλλά κούκλα μου αυτό δεν είναι μενού που θα σε βοηθήσει να χάσεις εύκολα. Που είναι το κρεατάκι σου? έστω το αυγουλάκι σου? λίγο τυράκι? κάτι τέλος πάντον!!!!

Λοιπόν εγώ χθες 27/7/2011
Πρ. 1 φρυγανιά + αναρή
Μεση. 2 κουταλιές αυγό με ντομάτα + 1 φρυγανιά
Απόγ. Μισή φορμόζα
Βρ. 1/2 μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο + 2 κγλ ρύζι με λαχανικά + 2 ντοματίνια

----------


## gkate

Πωλινακι τι ειναι η φορμοζα?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by gkate_
> Πωλινακι τι ειναι η φορμοζα?



Χμμμμμ Είναι ένα φρούτο που μιάζει με ροδάκινο, αλλά είναι γυαλιστερό, δεν είναι χνουδοτό σαν το ροδάκινο.

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by gkate_
> Πωλινακι τι ειναι η φορμοζα?


H βανιλια ειναι.

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ιωάννα μου, από πότε οι ξυροί καρποί αποτελούν γεύμα? Τώρα για ενδιάμεσο ναι, αλλά κούκλα μου αυτό δεν είναι μενού που θα σε βοηθήσει να χάσεις εύκολα.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Ιωαννίτσα, τέλειοι οι ξηροί καρποί, ε?? Θα σε μαλώσω όμως, που είναι το κρεατάκι στο μενού? Σήμερα για να σε τιμωρήσω για χτες θα σε βάλω να φας διπλή μερίδα! :wink2:


χαααααααχχχ θα φαω κρεατακιιιι σημεραα κοτοπουλακιιιιιιι εντατσει??????? :starhit::starhit:

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας. 
> 
> Ιωάννα μου, από πότε οι ξυροί καρποί αποτελούν γεύμα? Τώρα για ενδιάμεσο ναι, αλλά κούκλα μου αυτό δεν είναι μενού που θα σε βοηθήσει να χάσεις εύκολα. Που είναι το κρεατάκι σου? έστω το αυγουλάκι σου? λίγο τυράκι? κάτι τέλος πάντον!!!!


οταν δεν τρωω κρεατακι περνω την πρωτεινη σε σκονη οποτε ζεν πειλαζειιι παντως χανω κιλα κανονικα βρε φιλεναδα μου φτου φτου χαχαχα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα σας. 
> 
> Ιωάννα μου, από πότε οι ξυροί καρποί αποτελούν γεύμα? Τώρα για ενδιάμεσο ναι, αλλά κούκλα μου αυτό δεν είναι μενού που θα σε βοηθήσει να χάσεις εύκολα. Που είναι το κρεατάκι σου? έστω το αυγουλάκι σου? λίγο τυράκι? κάτι τέλος πάντον!!!!
> ...


Η σκόνη είναι συμπλήρωμα κούκλα μου, δεν είναι αντικατάσταση!!!!! Χάνεις τώρα που είσαι στην αρχή, για συνέχισε να τρώς για κυρίως γέυμα ξυροκάρπια και τα λέμε σε 3 μήνες ξανά!!!!!

----------


## sourkouna

Επισης, νομιζω το ολο θεμα οταν χανουμε κιλα(ειτε με εγχειρηση ειτε με διαιτα)ειναι να αλλαξουμε ΚΑΙ διατροφικες συνηθειες.Και γω αν τρωω δρακουλινια μονο και οχι το γευμα μου θα αδυνατιζω κανονικα,δεν κανω καλο στον οργανισμο μου ομως.:starhit:

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by sourkouna_
> Επισης, νομιζω το ολο θεμα οταν χανουμε κιλα(ειτε με εγχειρηση ειτε με διαιτα)ειναι να αλλαξουμε ΚΑΙ διατροφικες συνηθειες.Και γω αν τρωω δρακουλινια μονο και οχι το γευμα μου θα αδυνατιζω κανονικα,δεν κανω καλο στον οργανισμο μου ομως.:starhit:


γλυκια μου σουρκουνα θα ερθω να διαφονισω μαζι σου γιατι τα δρακουλινα δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους ξηρους καρπους η διατροφολογος μου εχει σε καθημερινη βαση γιατι εχει απιστευτα θρεπτικες αξιες και μην τρελαθω να μην συγκρινουμε τα δρακουλινια με τους ξηρους καρπους αλλωστε φυσικα και δεν κα;νουμε την επεμβαση για να τρωμε οτι σαβουρα βρουμε αλλα υγειηνα και για μενα αυτο ειναι που μετραει η σωστη διατροφη αλλωστε αυτο ειναι κανονας για να χασουμε κιλα οσο για το αν χανω γρηγορα η αργα και αν χανω οντως θα φανει αργοτεραααα χιχιχιχιχ

----------


## sourkouna

> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> γλυκια μου σουρκουνα θα ερθω να διαφονισω μαζι σου γιατι τα δρακουλινα δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους ξηρους καρπους η διατροφολογος μου εχει σε καθημερινη βαση γιατι εχει απιστευτα θρεπτικες αξιες και μην τρελαθω να μην συγκρινουμε τα δρακουλινια με τους ξηρους καρπους αλλωστε φυσικα και δεν κα;νουμε την επεμβαση για να τρωμε οτι σαβουρα βρουμε αλλα υγειηνα και για μενα αυτο ειναι που μετραει η σωστη διατροφη αλλωστε αυτο ειναι κανονας για να χασουμε κιλα οσο για το αν χανω γρηγορα η αργα και αν χανω οντως θα φανει αργοτεραααα χιχιχιχιχ


Nαι βρε κοπελα μου,συμφωνω με την διατροφολογο σου αλλα σαν σνακ να τα τρωμε(εννοειτε αναλατους) και οχι σαν κυριως γευμα.Αυτο δεν ειναι σωστη διατροφη.Τα δρακουλινια ετσι τα ειπα, σαφως και δεν συγκρινονται.

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π-- μιση κουπα γαλα και 2κ.σ. δημητριακα
απ-- ενα τοστ με τυρι
μεσ-- 2 κ.σ. αρακα , 1/3 βραστη πατατα μικρη, φετα 30-40 γρ
απ-- 6 αμυγδαλα ,καρπουζι 3 κομματια μιας κανονικης φετας
βρ-- φρυγανια με ενα δαχτυλο γραβιερα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα δημητριακά που επιτρέπονται να φάμε το πρωί με το γάλα και από πότε μπορούμε να τα φάμε; (εννοώ σε πόσο χρόνο μετά την επέμβαση)

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by sourkouna_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by iwanna 24_
> γλυκια μου σουρκουνα θα ερθω να διαφονισω μαζι σου γιατι τα δρακουλινα δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τους ξηρους καρπους η διατροφολογος μου εχει σε καθημερινη βαση γιατι εχει απιστευτα θρεπτικες αξιες και μην τρελαθω να μην συγκρινουμε τα δρακουλινια με τους ξηρους καρπους αλλωστε φυσικα και δεν κα;νουμε την επεμβαση για να τρωμε οτι σαβουρα βρουμε αλλα υγειηνα και για μενα αυτο ειναι που μετραει η σωστη διατροφη αλλωστε αυτο ειναι κανονας για να χασουμε κιλα οσο για το αν χανω γρηγορα η αργα και αν χανω οντως θα φανει αργοτεραααα χιχιχιχιχ
> 
> 
> Nαι βρε κοπελα μου,συμφωνω με την διατροφολογο σου αλλα σαν σνακ να τα τρωμε(εννοειτε αναλατους) και οχι σαν κυριως γευμα.Αυτο δεν ειναι σωστη διατροφη.Τα δρακουλινια ετσι τα ειπα, σαφως και δεν συγκρινονται.


 εεεε ναι εχεις δικιο δεν κανει για γευμα αλλα για σνακ αλλα τι να κανω αυτο ηθελα να φαω το μεσημερι χαχαχαχα οχι οτι θα το κανω συνεχεια και βεβαια αναλατους χιχιχιχιιχ:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## iwanna 24

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα δημητριακά που επιτρέπονται να φάμε το πρωί με το γάλα και από πότε μπορούμε να τα φάμε; (εννοώ σε πόσο χρόνο μετά την επέμβαση)


οσο για τα δημητριακα τζινακι μου εμενα στα αλεσμενα μου εδωσε βρωμη βρασμενη σε σκονη αλλα μετα μου εδωσε μουσλι στο γαλα

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα δημητριακά που επιτρέπονται να φάμε το πρωί με το γάλα και από πότε μπορούμε να τα φάμε; (εννοώ σε πόσο χρόνο μετά την επέμβαση)


Εμένα μου είπε οπιαδήποτε μη ζαχαρένα/σοκολατούχα δημητριακά, παράδειγμα rise crispies, korn flakes, special K, weetabix και βασικά να διαβάζω πάνω και να είναι κάτω από 140 θερμίδες η μερίδα.

----------


## *Katie

τα δημητριακα με βρωμη της quacker ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. προσοχη ομως με τα δημητριακα , διογκωνονται στο στομαχι μετα απο λιγο οποτε να τα τρωτε αργα και προσεκτικα και να παρακολουθειτε τον κορεσμο σας.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> τα δημητριακα με βρωμη της quacker ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. προσοχη ομως με τα δημητριακα , διογκωνονται στο στομαχι μετα απο λιγο οποτε να τα τρωτε αργα και προσεκτικα και να παρακολουθειτε τον κορεσμο σας.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Η να τα αφίνεις μέσα στο μπωλάκι σου να φουσκώσουν καλά και μετά να τα φας. 

Εγώ ακόμη δεν τόλμησα να φάω δημητριακά, αν και με βλέπω να τρώω την άλλη βδομάδα στις διακοπές .

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες. Είσασταν κατατοπιστικότατες.:starhit::sta rhit::starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Λοιπον χτες έχουμε
> 
> 
> ...


Γιώτα μου συγνώμη, ξεχάστηκα!!!!!! 

Λοιπόν

* Μπιφτέκια πιπεράτα Πωλίνας* (ας πάρει και κάτι το όνομά μου, σωστά?)

500 γρ μοσχαρίσιο κιμά περασμένο από το πολύ λεπτό στην μηχανή (εγώ τον ζητάω σαν κιμά για γύρο)
3 μέτριες πατάτες βρασμένες και λιωμένες με πιρούνι
2 αυγά
2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ κομμένο σε πολύ πολύ πολύ μικρά κομματάκια
1 κρεμμύδι τριμμένο στον τρίφτη
1 ντομάτα τριμμένη στον τρίφτη
λίγο από τα πιο κάτω:
Πάπρικα, μπαχάρι, κόλιανδρο σκόνη,κάρδαμο, μοσχοκάρυδο, πιπέρι άσπρο, πιπέρι καγιέν, αλάτι

Ζυμώνουμε όλα τα υλικά μαζί πολύ καλά και τα βάζουμε στο ψυγείο για 1 ώρα. 

Πλάθουμε τα μπιφτεκάκια μικρά (βγαίνουν περίπου 13-14 μπιφτέκια, και τα ψήνουμε στον φούρνο στους 200 C.

Καλή όρεξη κορίτσια!

----------


## Mak

Thanks Pwlina! Μόλις ξαναμαγειρέψω, δλδ. μόλις επιστρέψω Αθήνα, θα τη δοκιμάσω τη συνταγή και θα σου πω γνώμη!
Σήμερα έφαγα ως εξής:

π-γάλα με κορνφλεικς +1/3 μπανάνας
δ- λίγους ηλιόσπορους
μ- κιμά με μυζήθρα
α- 1 βανίλια και 2-3 κομματάκια πεπόνι
β- δυο κουταλιές κιμά

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλήμέρα σας!!! Καλή επιτυχία στα μπιφτέκια Γιώτα μου. 

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε

28/07/2011 
Πρ. 1 μεγάλο ποτήρι γάλα + 1 κγλ νες
1 φρυγανιά + τυρί
Μεσ. 40 γρ Σαλάτα (ντομάτα, μαρουλι) + 50 γρ κοτόπουλο μπιφτέκι
Απογ. Πορτοκαλάδα Robinsons, 1 τσιμπιά από τα cup cake που έφτιαξα και 1 δαγκωνιά μπισκότο
Βρ.1 κουταλιά πλιγούρι
1/4 ποτηριού γάλα

Παρα μα παρα μα πάρα πολύ νερό!!!!

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα σας!

π-2 φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη+ λίγα κορνφλεικς με ελάχιστο γάλα
δ-λίγους ηλιόσπορους
μ- τέσσερις πηρουνιές ομελέτα και λίγη ντομάτα
α- 1 βανίλια και 1/3 μπανάνα
β-ένα μικρότατο ντάκο (παξιμάδι+ντομάτα+μυζήθρα)

Καληνύχτα σας!

----------


## PM79

Καλησπέρες  :Big Grin: 

Λοιπόν χτες:

Πρωί: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: 1 βερύκοκο.
Μεσημέρι: 20 γρ κοτόπουλο με 10 γρ μακαρόνια και 1 πηρουνιά σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 αυγό με μισή φρυγανιά.
Βράδυ: λίγο γιαούρτι με ένα βερύκοκο.

Στα ενδιάμεσα: Μπόλικο νερό, 2 φρέντο εσπρέσο σκέτα, 2 στιμμένους χυμούς πορτοκάλι.

Το ότι το στομάχι δε χωράει πάνω από 3 πηρουνιές, με χαροποιεί.
Μπορεί να ακούγεται τραγικό, αλλά ειλικρινά προσπαθώ να ξεχάσω πως έτρωγα σαν βόδι τόσα χρόνια.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsokolo

ωραιος Παρη! σε λιγο θα προσπαθησεις να θυμηθεις πως ετρωγες! :P 
κατι που παθαινω πολλες φορες και σε τραπεζια σερβηρω τους αλλους λειψα... αθελα μου :lol:

----------


## *Katie

χθες εφαγα

π-- μιση κουπα γαλα με 2 κσ δημητριακα
δεκ-1/2 ποτηρι χυμο ροδι χωρις ζαχαρη
μεσ-- 2κσ κριθαρακι, μια μπουκια κρεας
απ-- μισο κομματι σπιτικο κεικ
βρ-- το ιδιο με μεσημερι

----------


## PM79

mitsokolo μπα δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να θυμηθώ γιατί με εκνευρίζω  :Big Grin: 

Χτες λοιπόν έπεσαν μαχόμενα:

Πρωί: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί, λίγη ντομάτα.
Δεκατιανό: Στιμμένο χυμό ανάμικτο.
Μεσημέρι: 2 σαρδέλες με 1 πηρουνιά σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 φρυγανιά με 1 αυγό βραστό.
Βράδυ: Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι.

----------


## *Katie

σημερα εφαγα

π-- τοστ με τυρι
δεκ-- μιση μπανανα
μεσ--3 κσ κριθαρακι με 1/2 σουτζουκακι, μια μπουκια φετα
απ--3 ξηρους καρπους και 1φετα λογαδι τυρι
βρ-- 1 φρυγανια με 1 κσ κατικι,3 δαμασκηνα αποξηραμενα

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π-- 1/3 κουλουρι με μυζηθρα
δεκ- 1 ροδακινο
μεσ-- μισο τοστ με τυρι
απ-- 1 αποξηραμενο δαμασκηνο και 3 αναλατους ξηρους καρπους
βρ-- 1/2 μικρη τορτιγια με κοτοπουλο και ψητα λαχανικα

----------


## Mak

Κατερίνα μου, μπορούσες από την αρχή να φας κάποια ποσότητα ψωμιού? Εμένα με δυσκολεύει το αλεύρι μάλλον αφού ούτε ψωμί ούτε πίτες από σουβλάκια ούτε άλλα τέτοιου είδους φαίνεται εφικτό να τα κατεβάσω..

----------


## *Katie

α!!! καλά δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά ψιλοξέχνα τα ψωμιά κλπ . εγώ μονο σε τόστ ψημένο καλά και το κουλούρι θεσ/νικη που είναι ξερό και φρυγανιά. ψωμί έχω να φάω από πριν την επέμβαση . πιτα από σουβλάκι μια μπουκιά. ακόμη και το ζυμωτο ψωμί της γιαγιάς μου που πεθαίνω δεν μπορώ να το φάω , απλά το μυρίζω τώρα. δεν ξέρω αργότερα τι γίνεται....

----------


## *Katie

συνεχίζω και γράφω μόνη μου .....
χθες λοιπον έφαγα

πρωι και δεκ-- 2/3 μπαγκετα με τυρι+γαλοπουλα+ντοματα+για υρτι
μεσ-- 1/3 ντακο με ντοματα, 1κσ κατικι, και μια σταλια ελαιολαδο
απ--3 κγ παγωτο κρεμα και 2 αναλατους ξηρους καρπους
βρ-- 1/3 αρ. πιτα με κοτοπουλο ψητο ,μοτσαρελα,ντοματα,μαρουλι

Γιωτα μιας και λέγαμε για τα ψωμια, απο την μπαγκετα έβγαλα την ψυχα και έφαγα μονο την κόρα κουτσου κουτσου. Η αραβικη το βράδυ ήταν ψημενη.

----------


## aggeloydaki

λοιπόν άσχετο-σχετικό! τις πρώτες μέρες με τις μαλακές τροφές μπορούσα σχετικά άνετα να φάω μισό τοστ...τώρα μου κάθεται σαν τούβλο!επίσης ψωμί πια δεν μπορώ να φάω σχεδόν καθόλου,αλλά χτες έφτιαξα κέικ και διαπίστωσα πως μία φετούλα πάει πολύ εύκολα κάτω!υποθέτω επειδή είναι πιο μαλακό?πιο εύγεστο από το ψωμί?ποιος ξέρει

----------


## anna65

Ψωμί και μάλιστα ψύχα κατάφερα και έφαγα μόνο μετά το εξάμηνο. Το τσουρέκι το Πάσχα θυμάμαι, που είχαν περάσει 8 μήνες από την επέμβαση, με είχε δυσκολέψει αρκετά. Με το κέικ δεν είχα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, γιατί ήταν πιο μαλακό, θρυμματίζεται πιο εύκολα, γενικά δεν έχει αυτό το ινώδες της ψύχας. Πάντως, ακόμη και τώρα προτιμώ το φρυγανισμένο ψωμί από το ωμό, καθώς κινδυνεύω λιγότερο να το κατεβάσω αμάσητο.

----------


## mitsokolo

για κλαμματα ειναι η φαση, δεν κατεβαινει τιποτα κατω :no: ευτηχως που περνω τα συμπληρωματα

----------


## migg

πως παει μιτσοκολακι μου?δεν μπορεις να φας??

----------


## mitsokolo

με τιποτα... εχω τσακωθει με το φαι κανονικα! εχω αγχωθει λιγο :shocked2:

----------


## migg

η ζεστη μαλλον αγαπη..παιρνε βιταμινες τουλαχιστον και παλεψε το..με το γιατρο σου εχεις μιλησει?

----------


## mitsokolo

μπα δεν την εχω ακουσει ακομα με τη ζεστη γιατι δε δουλευω κιολλας και ειμαι χαλαρη ουτε καν υδρωνω να φανταστεις κατα την διαρκεια της μερας, περνω αυτα που μου εδωσε ο γυναικολογος, σιδηρο-ασβεστιο-μαγνησιο , με τον χειρουργο εννοεις? οχι μονο με το γυναικολογο μου ειπε να μην ανυσηχω απλα να προσπαθω τουλαχιστον γαλα χυμους και πολυ νερο

----------


## migg

τουλαχιστον οτι σου πει ο γιατρος σου αγαπη..το παιδι παιρνει αυτα που πρεπει..εσυ τουλαχιστον μην εχεις προβλημα...

----------


## Mak

Χτες:
π- γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ-ένα μπισκότο digestive
μ-μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό σουβλάκι και λίγο ντάκο (παξιμάδι+ντομάτα+κατίκι)
α-μία μπανάνα(πόνεσε το στομαχάκι σε αυτό το σημείο της μέρας, πρώτη φορά έφαγα ολόκληρη μπανάνα, ας όψεται η έλλειψη καλίου)
β- λίγο φέτα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας. Τί κάνετε? Εμείς σήμερα επιστρέψαμε από τις διακοπές, και έχω να πω πως με έχει προβληματίσει το γεγονός ότι μπορώ (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω) να φάω πιο πολύ από όσο πιστεύω θα έπρεπε......

Μπορώ να πω ότι απόλαυσα τις διακοπές μου, ότι απόλαυσα και το φαγητό, όσο μπορούσα να φάω, αλλά με προβλημάτισε λίγο το γεγονός ότι πρώτον ένιωθα πολύ νωρίς το στομάχι μου άδιο και ότι πιστεύω πως έτρωγα πιο πολύ. Επέλεγα καθημερινά ότι ήταν πιο κοντά στην διατροφή μου, χωρίς όμως να σκέφτομαι αχ πόσο λάδι, πόσο βότυρο κτλ κτλ κτλ έχει μέσα αυτό το φαγητό. 

Από αύριο ξεκινάω ξανά με το πρόγραμμά μου (ζυγισμένα), γιατί δεν θέλω να συνιθήσει το στομάχι μου με πιο πολύ ποσότητα από τώρα. 

Από σπίτι έφυγα 98.6 κιλά την Δευτέρα. Θα ζυγιστώ αύριο πρωί για να δούμε τί έγινε.

----------


## Mak

Polinaki και εγω το νιώθω το στομαχάκι άδειο.Προσπάθώ να με κρατώ όσο πιο απασχολημένη γίνεται για να μην το σκέφτομαι.

Σήμερις:

π- γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ- μια μπάρα δημητριακών
μ- λίγο ψητό κοτόπουλο και δυο φλούδες ψητές μελιτζάνες
α- μια βανίλια και μισό βερίκοκο
β- λίγο κοτόπουλο και σαλάτα ντάκο


Σημείωση: αξιοσημείωτο θεωρώ το γεγονός ότι έχω μια αποστροφή πρις τις πολύ γλυκές γεύσεις, γι'αυτό ας πούμε έχω εγκαταλείψει το σοκολατούχο γάλα σόγιας που έπινα αρχικά με τα δημητριακά ή τη μαρμελάσα χωρίς ζάχαρη. Μου φαίνονται πολύ γλυκά και δεν με ευχαριστούν. Μετάλλαξη έπαθα.:lol:

----------


## PM79

Καλησπέρες  :Big Grin: 

Σήμερα λεπόν:

Πρωί: Φρυγανιά με τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: Τίποτα.
Μεσημέρι: Μία μπουκιά κοτόπουλο, μισή μπουκιά μακαρόνια και μία μπουκιά σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: Ένα βραστό αυγό.
Βράδυ: Τίποτα.

Μαλακία γενικώς να μη τρώμε κάτι, αλλά από την άλλη, δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να γίνεται.

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

π-- 1 φρυγανια και 1 δαχτυλο κασερι
δεκ-- 4-5 αναλατους ξηρους καρπους και 1 μπισκοτο digestive χ.ζαχαρη
μεσ- 1/2 μπακαλιαρο ( περιπου 60-70γρ με το ματι) και 1 μικρο αγγουρακι
απ-- 2 φρυγανιες με βουτυρο και μαρμελαδα ( υπογλυκαιμιες) 
βρ-- 1 λεπτη φετα καρπουζι ( παλι γλυκο ηθελα και την γλυτωσα με καρπουζι)

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα! Κέιτυ μου, τα digestive που παίρνεις είναι αυτά του Παπαδοπούλου τα πράσινα???? Εγώ αυτά παίρνω και τα βρίσκω θεϊκά!!!!

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

τα digestive ναι μεν ειναι ωραια αλλα δε ειναι τοσο θγιεινα οσο τα παρουσιαζουν...... τσεκαρετε τα συστατικα τους....

----------


## mitsokolo

xθες

~πρωι. γαλα 
~μεσ. λιγη κριθαροκουλουρα με ντοματα ριγανη
~βραδυ. μιση κουπα ρυζι με ανανα και καρυ 

για το *μπιπ* τελειως

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα:

Πρ. Γάλα+νες
Δεκ. 1 μπουκιά ψωμί+1 μουκιά χαλούμι
μεσ. Σαλάτα με μπιφτέκι (ντομάτα, αγγουράκι, μαρούλι, μπιφτέκι, 1 κγλ ελαιόλαδο)
Απ. 1 χυμό πορτοκάλι χωρίς ζάχαρη
Βρ. Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι
1/2 φλ γάλα + 1 μπισκότο πράσινο digestive

----------


## *Katie

πωλινάκι καλως γύρισες!!! ανανεωμένη , μαυρισμένη και πιο δυνατή για την συνέχεια της μεγάλης κατηφόρας!!!! 
Μιτσοκολακι μου τι νιώθεις και δεν μπορεις να φας? φουσκωμα , καουρες τι? 

αχ εγώ είχα μια υπέροχη μέρα με τον άντρα μου σήμερα που κατέληξε δυστυχώς με εμένα άρρωστη από το στομάχι μου. πήγαμε για μπάνιο κλπ και μετά για φαγητό σε ένα μαγαζι πολύ γνωστο και έφαγα 2 πηρουνιές σαλάτα πράσινη με ρόδι,σύκο σταφυλι και κατίκι, 2 γαρίδες τηγανητές και μισή σαρδέλιτσα ψητή ( δηλαδη μια μπουκια) . Μετά από λίγο άρχισε να ανακατεύεται το στομάχι μου και να νιώθω ότι θα σκάσω. Και να φανταστείτε ότι πήγαμε εκεί διότι τα γλυκά τα φτιάχνει ο Παρλιάρος και θα έτρωγα μετά το γλυκό μου. Ούτε γλυκό έφαγα ούτε τπτ ΓΜΤ!!!
Γυρίσαμε στο σπίτι και μετά από λίγο νεράκι που ήπια πήγα τουαλέτα , με έπιασε διάρροια. Τώρα που σας γράφω έχει ηρεμήσει το στομάχι μου αλλά το έντερο όχι ακόμη. Μάλλον με πείραξε το σύκο και μπορεί να κατάπια και κανένα κουκουτσάκι απο το ρόδι αν και νομίζω ότι το πρόσεξα αλλά δεν μπορω να καταλάβω τι αλλο , έχω ξαναφάει τηγανητά θαλασσινα και δεν με είχαν πειράξει. τι λέτε εσεις?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλώς σας βρήκα κούκλα μου!!! Οχι και μαυρισμένη, είμαι κατάλευκη όπως πάντα!!!!

Ανέβασα και φώτο μου, τις είδες? :P

Ισως σε πείραξε το σύκο. ΄Την περασμένη βδομάδα είχε φέρει ο μπαμπάς μου και επείδή είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου φρούτα έφαγα 1/4 και μετά με έπιασε και μένα πόνος και διάρρεια...... Ετσι δεν το ξαναέφαγα....

----------


## *Katie

εγώ έφαγα 1/3 σύκο αποξηραμένο , φαίνεται έκανε τη δουλειά του. τέρμα τα σύκα λοιπόν. με βλέπω μόνο με νερό απόψε.

----------


## Mak

Τα φρούτα παρατήρω ότι μας στέλνουν αδιάβαστες όσον αφορά στη τουαλέτα! Και μένα μου συνέβη όσο ήμουν διακοπές, όχι με σύκο αλλά με βανίλιες, αμπουρνέλες κτλ. Περαστικά Κατερινάκι!

π- γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ- τίποτα (γιατί ξεχάστηκα με τις δουλειές και το μαγείρεμα)
μ- κοκκινιστό μοσχαράκι (2 κομματάκια), μια πηρουνιά ρύζι μπασμάτι με γλυκόξινη σαλτσούλα, λίγη ντομάτα
α- σαλάτα ντάκος, 1 βανίλια
β- ένα κομματάκι μοσχαράκι με κατίκι Δομοκού.

Καληνύχτα κοπελάρες και παλικάρια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου!!! Εγώ ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να φάω κορν φλεικς με γάλα. Σκέττα μπορώ να τα φάω, με γάλα δεν μπορώ.....

----------


## *Katie

χθες εφαγα

π-- 1 φρυγανια και 20γρ κασερι Light
δεκ- 2 μπουκιες αραβικη με τυρι γαλοπουλα , φρεντο
μεσ προς απογευμα- 2-3 πηρουνιες σαλατα πρασινη ( με το συκο που με εστειλε αδιαβαστη) , 2 γαριδες και μιση σαρδελα μικρη
αργα βραδυ- το ιδιο με το πρωι

σημερα ειναι καλα το στομαχι μου και το εντερο μετα το τραλαλα το χθεσινο. αδιασα όμως και έδειξε και ενα κιλακι κατω η ζυγαρια. οποτε τωρα νιωθω καλυτερα που δεν εφαγα το γλυκο του Παρλιαρου!! Ισως όταν φτασω στοχο να παω να το φαω να το ευχαριστηθω. γιουπιιιιιιι

----------


## Mak

Μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο! Είσαι ακριβώς στο στόχο μου! 75 κιλά, ονειρεμένα! 
Εγώ έχω κολήσει λίγο στη ζυγαριά, 96.8 εδώ και μια βδομάδα, αλλά δεν με νοιάζει και πολύ, σημασία έχει που θα ξεκολήσω , ας πηγαίνω και αργά..

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κατερίνα μπράβο!!!άντε 7 κιλάκια μείνανε!

Γιώτα μου εμένα η ζυγαριά μου μόνιμα κολάει !για μία εβδομάδα δείχνει ας πούμε 94 ,αύριο 94,300 κλπ και μετά ξαφνικά μία ωραία πρωία ζυγίζομαι και δειχνει 93!δεν της πολυδίνω σημασία καθώς ότι και να λέει,οι πόντοι φεύγουν και μαζεύω μια χαρά (καλά όχι και μια χαρά,η χαλάρωση καραδοκεί  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## *Katie

κοριτσια και εγω τραβαω κολληματα συνεχεια αλλα ουτε που με νοιαζει, αρκει να διατηρω το προγραμμα μου. στην αρχη αγχωνομουν , στενοχωριομουν οτι δεν θα τα χασω, θα κολλησω κλπ. 3 πραγματα ειναι , αν δεν τα κανουμε δεν ειναι στο χερι του πια ΤΕΡΜΑ ΤΑ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ!!!! και εχετε δει πως τρωω, σχετικα περισσοτερο απο ολες σας , απο αυτους που γραφουν τουλαχιστον. αλλα γλυκα, τσιμπολογηματα , αλκοολ, αναψυκτικα και ντελιβερι ανηκουν στο παρελθον!!!! 

Η χαλαρωση ειναι ενα θεμα, αλλα με απασχολει στο μετρο του οτι πρεπει να εγκαταστησω μια μονιμη ρουτινα γυμναστικης και οχι σποραδικη. Το οποιο το εχω βαλει σκοπο απο Σεπτεμβρη που θα ανοιξει το κολυμβητηριο. Οσα μπορουσε να το σωσουμε, στο κατω κατω ποτε δεν περιμενα οτι οταν αδυνατιζα θα ειχα αγαλματενιο σωμα. το παν ειναι να νιωθεις καλα μεσα σου, και εγω στην φαση που περναω νιωθω καλα και αυτο ειναι που εχει σημασια. 
Α!! και κατι αλλο , χθες που πηγα θαλασσα ήταν η πρωτη φορα που μου εκαναν καμακι οντας με το μαγιο μου!! κουφο!!!! με ανεβασε παρα πολυ

----------


## mitsokolo

Οχι κατερινακι μου δεν νιωθω καουρες ουτε φουσκωμα απλα αποστροφη απο καθε τι φαγωσιμο  :Frown:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by mitsokolo_
> Οχι κατερινακι μου δεν νιωθω καουρες ουτε φουσκωμα απλα αποστροφη απο καθε τι φαγωσιμο


δλδ αν πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου να φας δυο μπουκιές παραπάνω από το καλομαγειρεμένο φαγακι σου φέρνει δυσφορία , αναγούλα?

----------


## mitsokolo

νιωθω οτι ηδη εχω φαει και δεν μπορω να δεχτω αλλο! αλλα σημερα προσπαθω για κατι καλητερο θα γραψω το βραδακι!

μπραβο για την πορεια σου και για το καμακι κατερινιω! τωρα το ειδα! χαχαχα ε παμε καλα τωρα? τετοια γυναικαρα και να να μην την προσεξουν μην τα παρω τωρα?????????????? :P

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα μάλλον λόγω ζέστης και σκ@$%πόλης, έχω μια εξάντληση φοβερή!

π-γάλα με κορνφλέικς (κλασικό πια, με στέλνει κατευθείαν για πρωινή τουαλέτα)
δ-λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς
μ- μια μπουκιά χοιρινό και μια μπουκιά κουνέλι και σαλάτα ντάκος
α- μισή μπανάνα
β- ένα κομμάτι μοσχαράκι κοκκινιστό με ρυζι μπασμάτι

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!

Χθες 

Πρ. Γάλα και μια μπουκιά λουκανικόπιτα από τον μικρό
Μεσ. Μπιφτεκάκι και πατατα πουρέ στο ΙΚΕΑ
Απογ. Χυμό πορτοκάλι χωρίς ζάχαρη
Βρ. 1.5 κουταλιά ρύζι και 1 κομματάκι κοτόπουλο και 0.5 κουταλιά γιαούρτι

1 κομματάκι γλυκό

----------


## *Katie

χθες

πρωινο και δεκ- 1/2 φρεντο και 2/3 σαντουιτσ με τυρι , γαλοπουλα , ντοματα ,μαγιο Light
μεσ-- ενα δαχτυλο κασερι Light
απ-- ενα μπισκοτο digestive x.ζαχαρη ( ναι Πωλίνα είναι τα Παπαδοπουλου)
απ προς βρ- 1/2 μπολακι παπαρδελες με ασπρη σαλτσα και λαχανικα
πιο βραδυ- 3 κομματια καρπουζι

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> απ-- ενα μπισκοτο digestive x.ζαχαρη ( ναι Πωλίνα είναι τα


κορίτσια τι γεύση έχουν αυτά?θυμίζουν καθόλου τα κόκκινα digestive?τα είδα χτες στο σούπερ μάρκετ και είδα πως έχουν μαλιτόλη αντί για ζάχαρη (την οποία επιτρέπεται να φάω  :Wink:  )

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου είναι απο τα ωραιότερα μπισκότα διαίτης που έχω φάει αγγελουδάκι μου. Και τα Βουτύματα πορτοκαλιού που έχει ο Παπαδοπουλου σε πρασινη συσκευασία είναι απλά Θεικά!!!!!!

----------


## Mak

εγώ πάλι θα διαφωνήσω, τα πράσινα digestive δεν μου πολυαρέσουν, αλλά η γεύση είναι υποκειμενικό πράγμα οπότε Ιωάννα, μια δοκιμή θα λύσει την απορία σου!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> απ-- ενα μπισκοτο digestive x.ζαχαρη ( ναι Πωλίνα είναι τα
> 
> ...


ψιλοαδιάφορα είναι , θυμίζουν τα κανονικά αλλά χωρίς την ζάχαρη είναι πιο ουδέτερη η γεύση. Αλλά στην αναβροχιά καλό και το χαλάζι που λέει και η παροιμία.
βασικα το καλό τους είναι ότι απο τα κανονικά τα κόκκινα ενα δεν φτάνει ποτέ. Απο αυτό μπορείς να φας μονο ένα και να ικανοποιηθείς.

----------


## *Katie

χθες εφαγα
π-- 1/2 τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- 1 μπαρα δημητριακων
μεσ-- 90γρ παπαρδελες με λευκη σαλτσα και λαχανικα
απ--3 αναλατους ξηρους καρπους
βρ-- 2 μπουκιες ψητο κοτοπουλο ετσι για να πω οτι εφαγα

----------


## Mak

Kaτερινάκι, μια και βλέπω ότι τους τιμάς τους ξηρούς καρπούς και εσύ, μπορείς και σταματάς στους τρεις? Εγώ από τη μέρα που συνειδητοποίησα ότι στο στομαχάκι των 50 ml , κάλλιστα χωράνε περισσότεροι από τρεις, και επιπλέον επειδή είμαι τρομερά επιρρεπής στα ξηροκάρπια, τους έκοψα! Με φοβάμαι! κλαψ

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ- δυο cream crackers
μ- τρεις κ.σ. φακές + δυο μπουκιές χοιρινό
α- μισό βραστό καλαμπόκι
β- ένα καλαμάκι χοιρινό σουβλάκι

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχ....περιμένω πως και πως την επανεξέταση του τριμήνου να μάθω αν μπορώ να φάω ψητό καλαμποκάκι που λατρεύω!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα.

Σήμερα έχουμε

Λίγο γάλα (μου ήπιε το υπόλοιπο ο μικρός)
Ρύζι με κοτόπουλο (Συνολικά 3 μπουκιές) και λίγο γιαούρτι
Χυμό πορτοκάλι
Φρυγανιά με 1μιση φέτα τυρί
γάλα+5 μινι digestive

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Kaτερινάκι, μια και βλέπω ότι τους τιμάς τους ξηρούς καρπούς και εσύ, μπορείς και σταματάς στους τρεις? Εγώ από τη μέρα που συνειδητοποίησα ότι στο στομαχάκι των 50 ml , κάλλιστα χωράνε περισσότεροι από τρεις, και επιπλέον επειδή είμαι τρομερά επιρρεπής στα ξηροκάρπια, τους έκοψα! Με φοβάμαι! κλαψ


εγω δεν είμαι και πολύ fan των ξηρών καρπών αλλά λόγω χαμηλού ψευδαργύρου πρέπει να τους τρώω . επιπλέον με μπουκώνουν πάρα πολύ και μπορώ και σταματάω με μεγάλη ευκολία σε όσους έχω πει ότι θα φάω. Η διαιτολόγος από την αρχή με προέτρεπε να τους τρώω και εγώ κατάφερα μόλις πριν λίγο καιρό να τους εντάξω στον διατροφολόγιο μου ( με το ζόρι) . Μόλις κατάλαβα ότι μου κόβουν την όρεξη μόλις τρώω μερικούς τους αγάπησα και τους έκανα συνήθεια 

χθες λοιπόν

π-- 1/2 μπάρα δημητριακών
δεκ- 1/2 τόστ με τυρι
μεσ-- 3 μπουκιές κοτόπουλο φιλέτο ψητο και 2-3 κ.γ. ρύζι με μανιτάρια
απ-- 4 ξηρούς καρπούς 
βρ-- 1 φρυγανια και 20γρ κασέρι λαιτ
πιο βραδυ- 2 κομματια καρπούζι

απο περιέργεια ζύγισα το φαγητό μου το μεσημέρι να δώ πόσο τρώω, το μεσημεριανό μου όλο ζύγιζε 65γρ. και είχα σκάσει . ΚΑΛΟ ΕΕΕΕ???

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> αχ....περιμένω πως και πως την επανεξέταση του τριμήνου να μάθω αν μπορώ να φάω ψητό καλαμποκάκι που λατρεύω!!!


και εγώ το λατρεύω !!! έφαγα πρίν καμια 20ρια μέρες κατι λιγότερο απο μισο και είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΠΟΥΚΩΤΙΚΟ!! απογευμα το έφαγα και μετά ξαναφαγα την επόμενη μερα.

----------


## Nina90

καλησπερα σε ολους!!παιδια αν γνωριζετε θελω ιδεες για τα αλεσμενα ας μου πει καποιος ευχαριστω!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!

Σήμερα είχαμε

Πρωί μισή φρυγανιά και μισή φέτα τυράκι
Μεσ. Λίγες πατατούλες (ήμασταν έξω βόλτα με τον μικρό)
Απογ. Μισή φρυγανιά+ μισή φέτα τυρί+5 αμύγδαλα 
Βρ. Ντοματίνια ψημένα με αυγό (Θα έφαγα περίπου 2μισι ντοματίνια και 1/4 του αυγού) + λίγο ρύζι+ γιαούρτι

Δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο γιατί αύριο πάω για αναλύσεις!!!!

----------


## *Katie

χθες

πρωινο και δεκ-- 1 κουλουρι θεσ/νικης και 1 φρεντο
μεσ-- 90γρ παπαρδελλες με ασπρη σαλτσα και λαχανικα
απ-- 4 ξηρους καρπους και 1/2 λεπτη φετα καρπουζι
βρ- 1κσ τζατζικι, 3 κομματακια σουβλακι χοιρινο , 3 πατατες τηγ. 
πιο βραδυ πεθαινα για γλυκο και αντι αυτο , εφαγα 1 φρυγανια και 20γρ κασερι λαιτ , μπουκωσα και πηγα για υπνο.

Καλό τριήμερο σε όλους . Φεύγω για διακοπές . Τα λέμε από Σεπτέμβρη !!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!

Σήμερα είχαμε

Πρ. Φρυγανιά + 1 φέτα τυρί
Δεκ. 1/4 ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι
Μεσ. 2 μικρά Μαντί σπιτικά στο μέγεθος μισής παλάμης το καθένα(φύλλο σπιτικό με κιμά και ντομάτα συνοδευμένα με σάλτσα γιαουρτιού) 
Απογ. χυμό Robinsons και μισό μαντί (χωρίς της σάλτσα γιαουρτιού)
Βράδυ Το άλλο μισό μαντί

Πιο μετά θα πιω και το γάλα μου με τα 3 μινι digestive μου!!!

----------


## Mak

Xτες:

π-γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ-μισή μπανάνα
μ-3 τηγ. γαυράκια μικρού μεγέθους+ μια φέτα τηγ.κολοκυθάκι+σαλάτα ντομάτα
α- 1/4 βραστό καλαμπόκι
β- 1/3 μπιφτέκι στα κάρβουνα και λίγη γραβιέρα

Βγάζω φωτογραφίες για να ποστάρω μόλις ξαναγυρίσω Αθήνα και θα έχω γρήγορο ιντερνετ...

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Nina90_
> καλησπερα σε ολους!!παιδια αν γνωριζετε θελω ιδεες για τα αλεσμενα ας μου πει καποιος ευχαριστω!!


Νινα, τα αλεσμένα για μένα ήταν η πιο δύσκολη φάση διατροφικά γιατί σχεδόν καμία τροφή από τις επιτρεπόμενες δεν με ευχαριστούσε αλεσμένη. Το μόνο που βρήκα ενδιαφέρον γευστικά ήταν η αλασμένη φακή αλλά είναι βαριά και δεν ξέρω αν την αντέχουν όλοι οι χειρουργημένοι σε αυτή τη φάση. Δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω..

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! Χτες είχαμε 

Πρωί 1 γάλα σοκολατούχο
Δεκατιανό μισό αυγό βραστό
Μεσημέρι χυμό + 1 μπισκότο
Απογευμα Πορτοκαλάδα ροβινσονς
Βράδυ κοτόπουλο ρόλό (μισό κομματάκι) και μακλούμπα (1 μεγάλη κουταλιά)
1 κουταλιά κρέμα

Χτες είχαμε ξένους και έτρεχα όλη μέρα να καθαρίσω το σπίτι και να μαγειρέψω. Πήγα και για ψώνια και δευτέρα ξεκινάει η διατροφή κατά γράμμα ανά μέρα όπως στο πρόγραμμά μου. Καλή μου επιτυχία λοιπόν.

----------


## Mak

Χτες , δεκαπενταύγουστος, ημέρα της γιορτής μου, η ζυγαριά μου έκανε ένα πολύ ωραίο δώρο...

Διατροφή τώρα:

π- γάλα με σοκολατούχα κορνφλέικς (είπα να το ρίξω έξω λόγω ημέρας!)
δ- μισή μπανάνα
μ- μισό μπουτάκι από κοτόπουλο+ τριμμένη γραβιέρα από πάνω
α- ένα μπισκότο με γεύση μελιού+ λίγο φρέντο
β- ένα παϊδάκι
πιο β- μια μπουκιά κίτρινο τυρί

Έβγαλα και φωτό, τις πόσταρα στο πριν και το μετά, και τώρα ανυπομονώ να φτάσω τα -30 για να ξαναποστάρω! Γιούχου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> Χτες , δεκαπενταύγουστος, ημέρα της γιορτής μου, η ζυγαριά μου έκανε ένα πολύ ωραίο δώρο...
> 
> 
> Έβγαλα και φωτό, τις πόσταρα στο πριν και το μετά, και τώρα ανυπομονώ να φτάσω τα -30 για να ξαναποστάρω! Γιούχου!


"Γιούχου";
Κάποια χαίρεται την απώλεια της;
Κοίτα να δεις τι ακούει κανείς πουρνό πουρνό!

Την καλημέρα μου και τα φιλιά μου! :love:

----------


## Mak

σήμερα:

π- γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ- μισή μπανάνα
μ- 2 κ.σ κιμά με λίγο κατίκι Δομοκού
α- ένα κριτσίνι
β- ένα καλάμακι χοιρινό

----------


## Mak

Λίγο περίεργες ώρες έφαγα σήμερα. Έχουμε και λέμε:

-γάλα με κορνφλεικς και μισό κριτσίνι
- μισό κομματάκι μοσχάρι με τυρί μάσχουρι (συνδυασμός φέτας και γιαουρτιού, σπεσιαλ απο Παρνασσό)
- ένα κριτσίνι
- μισό κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα παρνασσιώτικη

Όπως καταλάβατε ήμουν στον Παρνασσό!:bouncing:

----------


## Mak

πωπω, μεγάλη μοναξιά σε αυτό το τόπικ, που είναι η Katie, το Πωλινάκι, ο Πάρης, το Μιτσόκολο, να γράψουν τις γευστικές τους επιλογές? Κλαψ.

π- γάλα με κορνφλεικς
δ- μισή μπανάνα
μ- ρολό κοτόπουλο(δυο μπουκιές), χοιρινη μπριζόλα(μια μπουκιά), ψητά λαχανικά
α- ένα κριτσίνι πολύσπορο
β- πράσινη σαλάτα με κοτόπουλο και τυρί (3-4 πηρουνιές)

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Γιωτούλα μου!!!!!! Εγώ επέστρεψα σήμερα δουλιά (και μαζί πίσω στην κατά γράμμα διατροφή μου αν περιμένω τουλάχιστον να φτάσω κοντά στον στόχο μου) και θα αρχίσω να ξαναγράφω καθημερινά!

Χτες προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα ότι μπορώ να φάω άνετα ένα τοστ με τυρί, και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό ή απογοητευτικό..... Πάντος από σήμερα ξανάρχησα το ζύγισμα του φαγητού.

----------


## Mak

Μμμ, δηλαδή μπορείς να φας ψωμί... δεν ξέρω, εγώ μαλλον θα χαιρόμουν στη θέση σου γιατί μου τη σπάει λίγο που δεν μου καθεται καλά το λατρεμενο ψωμακι, και δεν κανω ουτε μια βούτα στη σαλατιτσα:smilegrin: 
Προσπαθώ εδώ και καποιες μερες να ζω χωρις λαπραζολ(ταμπλετα για τις καουρες), σημερα ειναι η τριτη μερα στη σειρα που δεν το πηρα, νιωθω κατι περιεργο στο λαιμο μου αλλά δεν ειναι επιτακτικη καουρα, οποτε κανω υπομονη μηπως και καταφερω να μειωσω ένα χαπι από ολα. ..:kiss:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι Γιώτα μου, μπορώ να φάω ψωμί, αλλά όχι με το φαγητό μου. Μόνο του ή με λίγο τυράκι. 

Καλά κάνεις, όσο το αντέχεις μην τα παίρνεις. Ελπίζω σύντομα να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση αυτή!

----------


## Mak

Τέταρτη μέρα χωρίς καούρες, γιούπι!!:tumble:
χτες:
π- 2 μπισκότα μελιού
δ-μισή μπανάνα
μ- ελάχιστο κοτόπουλο γιατί δεν κατέβαινε τπτ κάτω
α- γάλα με κορνφλεικς
β- σαλάτα ντάκο και ένα babybel light

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!

Πρ. Φρυγανιά με αναρή
Μεσ. 50 γρ μπιφτεκι και 50 γρ σαλάτα
Απογ. Αναρή και 2 μπισκότα
Βραδ. 2 κουταλιές φασόλια

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα (ημέρα γενικής ατονίας):
π-γάλα με κορνφλεικς
δ-μισή μπανάνα
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο και δυο φέτες τηγ. κολοκυθάκι
α- τρεις φέτες τηγ. κολοκυθάκι
β-μισό ποτήρι ice tea και μια χούφτα pop corn

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π-ελάχιστο γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ-ένα μπισκότο digestive
μ-ένα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο με λίγη φέτα
α-μισό νεκταρίνι
β- ποικιλία μανιταριών σωτέ

Καληνύχτα σας:yawn:

----------


## gilie-

λοιπον, δεν διαβασα ολες τις σελιδες παντως εχω να πω οτι εναν χρονο και 3 μηνες μετα μπορω να φαω αρκετα πραγματα και η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν δεν ημουν λιγο εγκρατης και αν δεν ειχα καλες επιλογες στο φαγητο συγουρα θα καταφερνα να ξαναπαρω τα κιλα σε ενα χρονο αντε δυο.

Προσοχη σε ολους οσους σκεφτονται ν το κανουν, να στε συγουροι οτι σας παει αυτο το χειρουργειο, ειναι μια δευτερη ευκαιρια και οχι η μονιμη λυση για λιχουδηδες

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με κορνφλεικς
δ- 1/4 βραστό καλαμπόκι
μ- ένα καλαμάκι χοιρινό
α- τίποτα
β- μισό κριτσίνι και ένα babybel light

Από αύριο τριήμερη απόδραση σε νησάκι, να ξεσκάσω πριν αρχίσω δουλειά την 1η του μηνός! Φιλιά σε όλους! :Smile:

----------


## gilie-

Να γραψω και γω λοιπον...

Χθες:

Μια μικρη χουφτα fittness πριν το τρεξημο
π: Ενα μπολακι fittness με ενα γιαουρτακι activia 
μ: μεριδα εστιατοριου μικρη σπαγγετι με φρεσκια (ωμη) ντοματα και τυρι
α: εναν φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
β: μια σαλατα ντοματα αγγουρι με λιγο λαδι

----------


## *Katie

γεια σας και απο εμένα !!! Γύρισα !

χθες:
π-- μια φρυγανια και 20γρ γραβιερα
μεσ-- 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο ,2 ξηρους καρπους , ενα cookie
απ--1/2 φρεντο
βρ-- 3κσ ρυζι με λαχανικα και 2 κομματακια ψαρονεφρι λεμονατο ( επιτελους μαγειρεψα) 

το εσωσα το βραδυ, χθες πρωτη μερα στο σπιτι μετα απο διακοπες με τις δουλειες που ειχα ξεχαστηκα , απο σήμερα εύχομαι καλυτερα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!

Πάνε μέρες να γράψω....

Ας γράψω λοιπόν τα χθεσινά μου

Πρ. Φρυγανιά + αναρή
Μεσ. 50 γρ ψάρι φιλέτο + 50 γρ σαλάτα (μαρούλι+ντοματίνια)
Απ.1 ροδάκινο μικρό + 1 φρυγανιά
Βρ. 2 κουταλιές ρύζι + 1 κομματάκι αναρή

Νομίζω ότι χτες τα πήγα καλά. Εχω κολλίσει πολύ άσχημα, και ΄χω απογοητευτεί και είμαι σε μια φάση που θέλω να τρώω ότι βρω ανεξαρτήτως ποιότητας....

----------


## *Katie

εχω να δηλώσω ότι τώρα φτάνοντας στα τελευταία κιλά έχει αρχίσει να ζορίζει το πράγμα. Ενω μεχρι τώρα φεύγανε νεράκι , τώρα πρέπει να πασχίσω αρκετά για περαιτέρω απώλεια. Μέχρι τώρα και να ξέφευγα λιγάκι από το πρόγραμμα ο αντίκτυπος ήταν από μικρός ως ανύπαρκτος. 
Από σήμερα ξεκινάω δυναμικα .Νέος μήνας , νέα αρχή και γμτ 5,5 κιλά ακόμη !!!! Θα σας γράφω και τι τρώω από αύριο. Χθες ενώ δεν έφαγα απαγορευμένα πραγματα , έκανα πολλά μικρα και ακαταστατα γεύματα, ότι και να γράψω ψεματα θα πω οπότε από αύριο. Θα ρωτήσω και για γυμναστηριο σήμερα και μάλλον θα ξεκινήσω , αντε να μαζέψω και λίγο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα σας!!!!

Αχ Κέιτυ μου, 5.5 κιλάκια...!!!!! Σαν ψέμα δεν ακούγετε????? Εγώ ήδη άρχισα να νιώθω ότι πρέπει να ζοριστώ πολύ... και είμαι ακόμα πολύ ψιλά... Θα δείξει τί θα γίνει..

Εχουμε και λέμε

Χτες

Πρ. Γάλα + νες
Δεκ. φρυγανιά + αναρή
Μεσ. Αυγοσαλάτα (1 αυγό+2 ντοματίνια + μισό φύλλο μαρούλι)
Απ. 1 μήλο
Βρ. 1 μπουκιά κοτόπουλο σχάρας, 1 μπουκιά ψάρι σχάρας, 1/3 πατάτα ψητή στα κάρβουνα (περίπου 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκιά δηλαδή) και 1 κουταλιά σαλάτα

Προσπαθώ να είμαι όλο και πιο κοντά στο προσεγμένο μου πρόγραμμα, μπας και ξεκολίσει η ριμάδα....

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, υπομονή γλυκιά μου, που θα πάει θα ξεκολήσει...
katie, 5.5 κιλάκια δεν είναι τίποτα, άσε που εμένα μου φαίνεσαι τέλεια ήδη!

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια μπάρα δημητριακών με μαύρη σοκολάτα
μ-μισό μπιφτέκι
α- ένα μικρό ντάκο
β- μια φρυγανιά με λαβας κιρί και καπνιστό σολωμό (γιάμι γιάμι:tumble: )

----------


## *Katie

κοριτσάκια μου καλά , πωλινάκι μου και γιωτάκι.... 

σημερα έφαγα

π-- ενα τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- 1 ροδακινο και 4 αναλατους ξηρους καρπους
μεσ-- 4 πηρουνιες μακαρονια με κιμα
απ-- 3 μπισκοτα ( 180 θερμιδες)
βρ-- μια φετα τυρι τοστ

όχι τόσο καλά όσο θα ήθελα αλλα καλύτερα από εχθες. Ελπίζω αύριο να τα καταφέρω καλύτερα. Ρώτησα και για γυμναστηριο .... για μια μέρα γμτ έχασα της σούπερ προσφορα!!! αύριο έχω ένα γάμο και δεν μπορώ να πάω οπότε θα πάω από Δευτέρα δυνατά. Θα γραφτω για ένα μηνα σε αναμονή νέας προσφοράς. αποφάσισα να κάνω 3 φορές την εβδομάδα αερομπικ, πιλάτες, χορό κλπ πράγματα που μου αρέσουν διότι να ανεβω σε ενα διαδρομο και να τρέχω ή να σηκώνω βάρη , δεν το αντέχω. 

Γιώτα τι βλέπουμε τα ματάκια μου.... μια ανάσα από το 8!!!! Τα πας καταπληκτικά χίλια μπράβο ! Αλήθεια πως είναι η ψυχολογία σου τώρα? 
Πωλινάκι καρδούλα μου σαν όνειρο θυμάμαι όταν είσουν στα 105 και τρελαινοσουν για τα 90κάτι , τώρα είσαι μονο 12 κιλά από στόχο !!! Με αέρα νίκης σε θέλω και πρόγραμμα στην διατροφή σου, πάμε κορίτσια δυνατά. Σας φιλώ

----------


## Mak

ʼντε Κατερινάκι, ξεκίνα πιλάτες να μου πεις και εμένα αν είναι δύσκολο! Εγώ από βδομάδα αρχίζω κολυμβητήριο, θα πάρω και ελαφριά βαρακια να κάνω σπίτι λίγο. Πήγα στον καρδιολόγο για να πάρω τη βεβαίωση που μου ζήτησε το κολυμβητηριο και ο καρδιολόγος μου ειπε όταν κλεισω εξαμηνο χειρουργημενη να παω και για εναν υπερηχο γιατί λέει η καρδιά χάνει σε μύες με την απώλεια κιλών και πρέπει να ελέγχεται συχνά, δεν το ήξερα αυτό!
Όντως το κοντεύω το 8 και ανυπομονώ! Πήγα σήμερα σχολείο και έλαβα πολύ κολακευτικά σχόλια από συναδέλφους!
Η ψυχολογία μου έχει βελτιωθεί αισθητά, δεν έχω αυτές τις παράλογες μελαγχολίες που είχα, έχω κάποια προβλήματα όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι και το παλεύω. 
ʼντε, όλες συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!:bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κοριτσάρες μου!!! Τί μου κάνετε? Αχ Γιώτα μου να ήξερες πόσο σε ζηλεύω που είναι μόλις μια ανάσα πριν το 8!!!!!

Κατερινάκι μου, 11,3 κιλά πριν από τον πρώτο στόχο!!!!!!!! Ο τελικός στόχος όμως θα είναι το 72-75... και είμαι αρκετά μακριά από αυτόν ακόμα.

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε χτες

Πρ. Γάλα + νες
Δεκ. 1 πολυ μικρό κομματάκι brownies από αυτό που έφτιαξα απλά για να το δοκιμάσω
Μεσ. 50 γρ κοτόπουλο στα κάρβουνα + 2 ντοματίνια + 1/2 φύλλο μαρούλι + 1 φρυγανιά (όλα μια σαλάτα)
Βρ. 2 κουταλιές μακαρόνια + 1 τσιμπιά κοτόπουλο + τον κρόκο ενός αυγού
Πιο αργά 1/2 φλ γάλα ΄

Νομίζω πως τα πήγα αρκετά καλά και χτες!

Πάντος κορίτσια χτες η ζυγαριά ήταν 97.6 και σήμερα 96.3!!!!!!!! Ανέβηκα 5 φορές για να βεβαιωθώ!!!!! Ελπίζω να μην είναι πλασματικό!!!!!

Α πήγα και 40 λεπτά πολύ πολύ γρήγορο περπάτημα χτες! Ημουν πτώμα μετά αλλά το απόλαυσα! (Πάω σχεδόν καθημερινά αλλά χτες το έκανα πιο γρήγορο!!)

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Εγώ από βδομάδα αρχίζω κολυμβητήριο, θα πάρω και ελαφριά βαρακια να κάνω σπίτι λίγο. Πήγα στον καρδιολόγο για να πάρω τη βεβαίωση που μου ζήτησε το κολυμβητηριο και ο καρδιολόγος μου ειπε όταν κλεισω εξαμηνο χειρουργημενη να παω και για εναν υπερηχο γιατί λέει η καρδιά χάνει σε μύες με την απώλεια κιλών και πρέπει να ελέγχεται συχνά, δεν το ήξερα αυτό!
> bouncy:


Αχ κολύμπι η καλύτερη γυμναστική ever!!! Δυο βδομάδες έκανα τωρα στις διακοπές και το δέρμα μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πριν. Και εγώ έλεγα για κολυμβητήριο αλλά τελικά δεν το επιχείρησα διότι έχω μια ευαισθησία με τα γυναικολογικά και φοβήθηκα μην ξεκινήσω άλλες περιπέτειες. 

Για την καρδιά δεν το ήξερα.... μήπως να πάρω κανένα τηλέφωνο τον γιατρό με τόσα κιλά που έχω χάσει και πάω να ξεκινήσω ενταντική γυμναστική? 

Πωλίνα μπράβο κοριτσάρα!!! αχ αχ αχ το άγχος θα σε φάει εσένα. Να ξέρεις οτι το άγχος μπλοκάρει την απώλεια, οπότε ΧΑΛΑΡΑ !

----------


## Mak

Δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω πονάει πάρα πολύ το στομάχι μου και ενώ έχω πάρει Zantac δεν μου περνάει.... :Frown: 

Σήμερα έφαγα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ-ένα μπισκότο digestive
μ- ένα μπιφτεκάκι
α- μια φέτα μήλο

Νομίζω το μήλο μου έκανε τη ζημιά με το στομάχι, από τις 5 μ.μ. που το έφαγα πονάω πολύ.. Μα καλά τόσο βαριά είναι τα μήλα?

----------


## aggeloydaki

ωχ Γιώτα μου ελπίζω να είναι περαστικό!ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να φάω μήλο

----------


## polinaki1983

Και εμένα μου πέφτει πολύ βαρύ το μήλο..... Ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα Γιώτα μου.

Εχουμε και λέμε

Χτες:

Πρ. γάλα + νες
δεκ. τιποτα
μεσ. αυγοσαλάτα (1 αυγό, 2 ντοματίνια, 1/2 φύλλο μαρούλι και 1 φρυγανιά)
Απογ. τίποτα
Βρ. 1 κομμάτι πιτσαα μαργαρίτα σπιτική (με πολύ λεπτή ζύμη, σάλτσα ντομάτας και λίγο τυρί ένταμ)
1 φλ γάλα

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π-- ενα τοστ με τυρι ,1/2 φρεντο
δεκ- μπαρα δημητριακων
μεσ- 4 πηρουνιες μακαρονια με κιμα
απ--1 digestive, 1/3 ροδακινο και 3 ξηρους καρπους αψητους- αναλατους
βρ- 7 πηρουνιες απο διαφορα, κοτοπουλο-μπιφτεκι-τυρι- παντζαρι-πατατα ογκραντεν και 3 κ.γ.τουρτα ( ειχα παει σε γαμο)

----------


## Mak

Τελικά χτές, με την περιπέτεια με τη φετούλα μήλο, ηρέμησα στομαχικώς αφού μάσησα και ένα Simeco και ήρθα στα ίσα μου. 6 ώρες κράτησε ο στομαχόπονος!

Σήμερα λοιπόν!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ-μια φρυγανιά με λαβας κιρί και καπνιστό σολωμό
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο
α- λίγο σταφύλι
β- (σε μεζεδοπωλείο) λίγες τηγ. πατάτες, δύο κομμάτια ντομάτα, 2-3 μανιτάρια πλευρώτους και ένα δάκτυλο χοιρινό.

Επίσης σήμερα έκανα τις αιματολογικές εξετάσεις τριμήνου, θα βγουν μέσα στη βδομάδα και θα δω τη διατροφολόγο μου για το τριμηνιαιο μας ραντεβού!

----------


## polinaki1983

Χθες

Πρ. 1/2 μινι κεκακι (απο αυτα που ειναι μια μπουκιά), λίγο σοκολατούχο γάλα.
Μεσ. 1 φρυγανιά + 1 κουταλιά ταχίνι
απογ. 4-5 πατατακια LAYs στον φούρνο
Βρ. Βαζανία (κούρδικο βαγητό με μελιτζάνα και κιμά αρνίσιο με μπόλικα μπαχαρικά ψημένα στον φούρνο) περίπου 2 πηρουνιές
1/2 ποτήρι γάλα

----------


## *Katie

Σαββατο

π-- 1/2 φλ.γαλα με 2 κ.σ. δημητριακά και βρώμη
δεκ- μια φρυγανια και 20 γρ τυρι κίτρινο
μεσ-- 6-7 πηρουνιές πρασινη σαλατα με καπνιστο σολωμο και 1 κ.σ σως από κατικι ( κατικι, μουσταρδα, 1κ.γ λαδι, ριγανι) 
απ-- 3 ξηρους καρπους 
βρ- 1/2 κομματι πιτσα , μια μπουκια κοτοπουλο

Κυριακη
π-- ιδιο με πανω
δεκ- ιδιο με πανω
μεσ- 2/3 τοστ γαλοπουλα τυρι ( εξω στο Αττικο Παρκο σουπερ τελεια!!!!)
απ-- 1 digestive , 2 φετακια ροδακινο
βρ-- 50γρ ψητο χοιρινο, 2 φετακια ντοματα

----------


## gilie-

Katie πολυ καλά τα πας, μπράβο!κ πολυ γρηγορη απώλεια,

Από χαλάρωση πως πας???

----------


## gilie-

Έχουμε ίδια εκινηση κ ίδιο στόχο!! Έχω μεγάλη χαλάρωση στην κοιλιά κ λίγο στα μπουτια, εσυ??

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια! Καλά, στα μπράτσα μόνο εγώ είμαι χάλια???????  :Frown: 

Συν εννοείτε πλαϊνά, κοιλιά, περιφέρεια, εσωτερικό ποδιών κτλ κτλ κτλ.....

----------


## gilie-

Κ εγώ είχα θέμα με τα μπρατσα, τώρα που είμαι 7 κιλά απο τον στόχο κ με καθημερινή ασκησουλα στο σπίτι για το γνωστό σημείο, που την ξεκίνησα εδώ και περίπου ένα χρονο, έχω λίγο θεμα πια. κ στο πρόσωπο έχω λίγο χαλάρωση κ στον λαιμό αλλά πάω σε αισθητικό και κάνω εντατική ενυδατωση, έχω δει μεγάλη βελτίωση. Για το μπουτι κάνω τζοκινγκ κάθε πρωί κ περπάτημα έχει μικρή βελτίωση κ αυτο, πιστεύω σε κανά χρονο να ναι οκ.

Την κοιλιά όμως δεν ξέρω πως να την παλέψω, έχει μεγάλη πτώση το δέρμα, κάνω κοιλιακους αλλα τζηφος, καμία διαφορα!! Θα κάνω λιποαναρωφιση αλλα μετά το δεύτερο παιδί

----------


## aggeloydaki

Polinaki μου καλημέρα,κάποια χαλάρωση στα μπράτσα την έχω και εγώ και πιστεύω μέχρι να φτάσω στον στόχο μου θα είναι αρκετά χειρότερα  :Frown:  στην περιφέρεια ,κοιλιά,πλαινά δεν έχω καθόλου χαλάρωση και ελάχιστη στο εσωτερικό στα μπούτια αλλά το βλέπω φυσικό!Εκεί έχω και το μεγαλύτερο όγκο.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> 
> Την κοιλιά όμως δεν ξέρω πως να την παλέψω, έχει μεγάλη πτώση το δέρμα, κάνω κοιλιακους αλλα τζηφος, καμία διαφορα!! Θα κάνω λιποαναρωφιση αλλα μετά το δεύτερο παιδί


δεν θα σε βοηθήσει η λιποαναρρόφηση αλλά η κοιλιοπλάστική  :Wink:  ούτως ή άλλως μόλις φτάσεις στον στόχο δεν θα έχουν τόσο λίπος να αφαιρέσουν,πιστεύω κυρίως δέρμα θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί.

----------


## gilie-

Κρατάς ένα βαρακι ψηλά και το κατεβαζεις πίσω απο το κεφάλι λιγιζοντας τον αγκώνα. Αυτή είναι η μονη άσκηση που βοηθά στην χαλάρωση στα μπρατσα. Εγώ κάνω 2 φορές την ημέρα 2 * 12 επαναλήψεις, μεγάλη βελτίωση

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> 
> Την κοιλιά όμως δεν ξέρω πως να την παλέψω, έχει μεγάλη πτώση το δέρμα, κάνω κοιλιακους αλλα τζηφος, καμία διαφορα!! Θα κάνω λιποαναρωφιση αλλα μετά το δεύτερο παιδί
> 
> ...


Σωστά μπερδευτικα, αυτο ήθελα να πω. Κ ως τότε??

----------


## *Katie

θα πρέπει να ευχαριστώ την μανούλα μου με το υπέροχο δέρμα της γιατι το κληρονομησα. Έχω μια μικρη χαλάρωση στην κοιλιά ( πέρασα και μια εγκυμοσυνη ) και ψηλά στα μπούτια αλλά τιποτε που να μην διορθώνεται με γυμναστική. Τα μπράτσα βλέπετε και απο τις φωτο μου , στεκονται πολύ καλά με γυμναστική θα γίνουν και σούπερ. Το μόνο που δεν σώνω είναι το στήθος. Αλλά θα περιμένω να δω τι θα κανω με το γυμναστηριο που ξεκινώ σήμερα και αν μετά από 1-2 χρόνια γυμναστικης και διατροφης δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη ...βλέπουμε και κάνουμε. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα μπω κατω από το μαχαίρι αν δεν εξαντλήσω ολα τα περιθώρια. ʼσε που το 3 χειρουργείο το έχω για πλάκα αν αποφασίσω να κανω και δευτερο παιδι ( καισαρική) δεν ειναι και καραμέλες. 

Gillie κάνεις κανενα είδος γυμναστικής ? αν ναι σε έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τώρα?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα αγγελουδάκι μου. Εμένα το κάτω μέρος είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα, και κυρίως επειδή πετάγονται κομμάτια κομμάτια το λίπος, και όχι ένα ενωμένο όπως είναι συνίθως σε κοπέλλες που έχουν περιφέρεια....

gilie μου ότι και να κάνω, τα μπράτσα μου δεν διορθώνονται... Είναι πολύ πολύ χάλια, ιδικά το δεξί χέρι. Αυτό οφείλετε και στην γιγαντομαστία που είχα, και αφέρεσα αρκετό στήθος. Οσο μεγάλωνε το στήθος, τόσο μεγάλωνε και το μπράτσο...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> θα πρέπει να ευχαριστώ την μανούλα μου με το υπέροχο δέρμα της γιατι το κληρονομησα. Έχω μια μικρη χαλάρωση στην κοιλιά ( πέρασα και μια εγκυμοσυνη ) και ψηλά στα μπούτια αλλά τιποτε που να μην διορθώνεται με γυμναστική. Τα μπράτσα βλέπετε και απο τις φωτο μου , στεκονται πολύ καλά με γυμναστική θα γίνουν και σούπερ. Το μόνο που δεν σώνω είναι το στήθος. Αλλά θα περιμένω να δω τι θα κανω με το γυμναστηριο που ξεκινώ σήμερα και αν μετά από 1-2 χρόνια γυμναστικης και διατροφης δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη ...βλέπουμε και κάνουμε. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα μπω κατω από το μαχαίρι αν δεν εξαντλήσω ολα τα περιθώρια. ʼσε που το 3 χειρουργείο το έχω για πλάκα αν αποφασίσω να κανω και δευτερο παιδι ( καισαρική) δεν ειναι και καραμέλες. 
> 
> Gillie κάνεις κανενα είδος γυμναστικής ? αν ναι σε έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τώρα?


Κατερινάκι μου, εγώ που έκανα το στήθος δεν το μετανιώνω ούτε στιγμή. Το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι αν το άφηνα, θα το έκανα μετά την απώλεια των κιλών και θα το είχα τέλειο. Τώρα έχει υποστεί μια μικρή χαλάρωση, ελάχιστη όμως που προς το παρον δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν!!! Εφυγε το βάρος από πάνω στους όμους μου και ηρέμισα. Ξέρεις τι είναι να κουβαλάς επιπλέων 3 κιλά κρεμμάμενα στους ώμους? ασε που λόγω του βάρους του κόντινα κατά 3 πόντους και έχει στραβώσει ο σπόνδυλος μου.

----------


## gilie-

Έχω κ γω ένα παιδάκι κ είναι ακόμη μικρουλης οπότε η γυμναστκη είναι πολυτέλεια, κάνω κάθε πρωί 40.λεπτά τζοκινγκ κ περπατημα, κ τα βαρακια που έγραψα παραπάνω, εμένα το δέρμα μου είναι καταλευκο κ πολυ μαλακό, οπότε δε βοηθά κ πολυ. Ένας λόγος που πάγωσαν εσκεμενα την απώλεια για 3 μήνες ήταν αυτός, να βοηθήσω λίγο το δέρμα να ακολουθήσει, αλλα τωρα βαρέθηκα κ έχω βάλει μπρος για τον μεγάλο στόχο

----------


## *Katie

καλα μέχρι να γράψω όλα αυτα , προλαβατε και γραψατε ενα σωρο! πάντως κι εγώ πίστευα όταν ήμουν 90+ ότι θα είχα τρομερή χαλάρωση. Όλα μου φαίνονταν ανεπανορθωτα χαλαρα. Καθώς αδυνάτιζα προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη το δέρμα μου φαινόταν όλο και καλύτερα και μειωθηκε στο ελαχιστο ως και εξαφανιση σε πολλα σημεια η κυταρριτιδα που ειχα παντου. Προσοχη μην μπερδεύετε το λίπος με χαλαρωση. Όταν το δέρμα σουφρώνει και πέφτει σαν παράτερη πέτσα , αυτό είναι χαλάρωση , όχι , πηγαίνει το μπουτι ή το μπρατσακι περα δώθε - αυτο θελει γυμναστική και διορθώνεται αλλά θέλει υπομονη.

----------


## gilie-

Α βρε κοριτσάκια η κάθε μια με το θέμα της, εμένα το στήθος είναι μικρό τωρα με την απώλεια με το ζόρι γεμιζω το b, κάποτε με τα κιλά ήμουν c γεμάτο, αλλα οκ δεν είναι το μεγαλύτερο μου θέμα αυτο

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> καλα μέχρι να γράψω όλα αυτα , προλαβατε και γραψατε ενα σωρο! πάντως κι εγώ πίστευα όταν ήμουν 90+ ότι θα είχα τρομερή χαλάρωση. Όλα μου φαίνονταν ανεπανορθωτα χαλαρα. Καθώς αδυνάτιζα προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη το δέρμα μου φαινόταν όλο και καλύτερα και μειωθηκε στο ελαχιστο ως και εξαφανιση σε πολλα σημεια η κυταρριτιδα που ειχα παντου. Προσοχη μην μπερδεύετε το λίπος με χαλαρωση. Όταν το δέρμα σουφρώνει και πέφτει σαν παράτερη πέτσα , αυτό είναι χαλάρωση , όχι , πηγαίνει το μπουτι ή το μπρατσακι περα δώθε - αυτο θελει γυμναστική και διορθώνεται αλλά θέλει υπομονη.


Και γω κάπως έτσι το νιώθω, όταν καθαρίζει απο το λίπος το δέρμα ακολουθεί το κρέας ποιο εύκολα , ίσως το γράφω χαζα αλλα αυτή την αίσθηση έχω 

Κ γω περίμενα μεγαλύτερο χαλι σε πόδια κ χέρια 
Η κοιλιά είναι ακόμη χάλια, αλλα η αλήθεια είναι οτι κρατάει ακόμη λοιπος, εγώ θα συνεχίσω την απώλεια κ κοιλιακους, κ ας μην έχω μεγάλη βελτίωση, κακό δε θα μου κάνει συγουρα

----------


## aggeloydaki

καλά Κατερίνα μου εσένα τα μπράτσα σου είναι τέλεια ,δεν το συζητώ!!!Σχετικά με την κυτταρίτιδα που λέμε ότι έχουμε,,,πριν αποφασίσω το χειρουργείο είχα πάει σε έναν πλαστικό να συζητήσω για λιποαναρόφηση αυτός μου εξήγησε αφενός πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω γιατί μπορεί να αφαιρέσει συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό λίπους μέσα σε μία επέμβαση (εγώ τότε ήμουν 103 κιλά) και αφετέρου μου είπε πως αυτό που εγώ θεωρώ πως είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο κυτταρίτιδα είναι ουσιαστικά λίπος που φαίνεται έτσι (κάπως μου το είχε πει επιστημονικά αλλά δεν θυμάμαι γμτ πως)Και ελπίζω πέφτοντας τα κιλά να αποκτήσω και λεία επιδερμίδα στα πόδια που είναι και το μόνο σημείο που έχω τόνους "κυτταρίτιδας".

----------


## aggeloydaki

αααα εγώ είχα σίγουρη την πλαστική στο στήθος πριν ακόμα κάνω την επέμβαση  :Big Grin:  είχα πάντα πλούσιο στήθος και τώρα -20κιλά έχει ευτυχώς μειωθεί λίγο,αλλά το έχω υποσχεθεί στον άνδρα μου,μετά θα του κάνουμε μία διορθωσούλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## gilie-

Εγώ έχω σκαλωμα με την κοιλια, ονειρευομαι μια κοιλιοπλαστικη εδώ κ 15 χρόνια! Αν είχα ολοκλήρωση την οικογένεια μου θα την είχα κάνει κιολλας, κ θα έκανα κ μερική λοιποαναρωφιση μαζί, αλλα τι να κάνουμε πρέπει να περιμένω, απλά μου κόστισε που δεν έβαλα μπικινι φέτος...το ήθελα τόσο πολυ!  :Mad:

----------


## *Katie

πωλινάκι μου εσύ πολύ καλά έκανες αφού είχες τέτοια προβληματα, αν βέβαια έκανες πρώτα σληβ και μετά το στήθος τότε θα ήταν το τελειο. Απλά για εμένα τώρα το θέμα είναι καθαρα αισθητικό, δεν έχω πόνους ή άλλα προβλημάτα ( είχα τα περισσότερα απο τα προβληματα που περιγραφεις όταν είχα τα κιλα) , οπότε θα το σκεφτώ πολύ καλά να κάνω επεμβαση . πχ το καλοκαίρι έπρεπε να προσέχω να δενω καλα το σουτιεν του μαγιου μου και να είναι στο σωστό μεγεθος για να μην φαίνεται άσχημα όχι τόσο από την πτώση αλλά από τις ζάρες που δέρματος. είδωμεν ....

----------


## polinaki1983

Κατερινάκι μου, εμένα τα μπράτσα μου είναι μια σκέττη πέτσα που κρεμμάει, πολύ χάλια φάση....

Η περιφέρεια είναι λίπος μαζί με χαλάρωση...... Οσους χειρούργους είδα, όλοι ανεξερέτως είπαν πως αυτό μόνο με πλαστική μαζεύει. Ακόμα και 2 γυμναστές που είχα ρωτήσει, μου είπαν πως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε το πόδι πάνω από το γόνατο, αλλά την περιφέρεια δεν γίνετε απολύτως τίποτα..... Επομένως, ένα lower body Lift θα το κτιπίσω στα σίγουρα. Ασε που τώρα, η βραχιονοπλαστική θα πρέπει να φτάσει μέχρι το πλάι του στήθους, θα περάσει δηλαδή από την μασχάλη. Ο άντρας μου λέει πως θα είμαι σαν κέντημα!

----------


## gilie-

Πάντως βρε πολινακι μου δεν έχεις κ τόσα πολλά κιλά απλά μάλλον είχες πολυ τοπικά ε? 

Κ μένα η κοιλια απο τοπικό πάχος έγινε έτσι, δεν έχω παει ποτέ σε γιατρό για το θέμα αλλα έχω δει φωτο απο πλαστικους, τα κλασσικά πριν κ μετά, κ είμαι χειρότερα απο σχεδόν όλους, αν βάλω την παλάμη μου απο κάτω κρύβω 4 δάχτυλα με την κοιλια μου...που να ξαναμεινω κ έγκυος!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ αυτές οι ζάρες που κάνει το δέρμα του στήθους.... Ηταν το αιώνιο μου πρόβλημα. Τώρα ευτυχώς δεν έχω, αλλά έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου πως αν χαλαρώσει τόσο πολύ που ζαρώσει, μια προσθετική θα την κάνω σίγουρα. Μετά την αφαίρεση στήθους, και πολλές συζητήσεις με τον πλαστικό μου, με είχε κάνει F cup και ήμουνα πανευτυχής. Τώρα είμαι στο Ε cup, και δεν το θέλω πιο μικρό, άσχετα αν ο πλαστικός που επισκεύτηκα πρόσφατα είπε πως θα πρέπει να μειωθεί κιάλλο. Για μένα αυτό που έχω τώρα το θεωρώ μικρό σε σχέση με το τί είχα πριν. Καμιά μέρα θα ψάξω να βρω φώτο του τότε, να σας ανεβάσω να με δείτε!!!! Σαν 2 καρπούζια ήταν!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> Πάντως βρε πολινακι μου δεν έχεις κ τόσα πολλά κιλά απλά μάλλον είχες πολυ τοπικά ε? 
> 
> Κ μένα η κοιλια απο τοπικό πάχος έγινε έτσι, δεν έχω παει ποτέ σε γιατρό για το θέμα αλλα έχω δει φωτο απο πλαστικους, τα κλασσικά πριν κ μετά, κ είμαι χειρότερα απο σχεδόν όλους, αν βάλω την παλάμη μου απο κάτω κρύβω 4 δάχτυλα με την κοιλια μου...που να ξαναμεινω κ έγκυος!


Ολα από την μέση και κάτω τα είχα και τα έχω.... δεν είδεσ φώτο μου?

----------


## gilie-

Έχω δει ψιλοπροσφατες κ μου φενεσαι μια χαρουλα βασικά αλλα ναι ήξερα οτι έχεις θέμα με ψωμακια κτλ

Εγώ έχω λίγο ψωμακια και πολυ κοιλια, σκέψου οτι όταν είχα τα όπλα κιλά η κοιλια μου έβγαινε ποιο έξω απο το στήθος μου

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> Πάντως βρε πολινακι μου δεν έχεις κ τόσα πολλά κιλά απλά μάλλον είχες πολυ τοπικά ε? 
> 
> Κ μένα η κοιλια απο τοπικό πάχος έγινε έτσι, δεν έχω παει ποτέ σε γιατρό για το θέμα αλλα έχω δει φωτο απο πλαστικους, τα κλασσικά πριν κ μετά, κ είμαι χειρότερα απο σχεδόν όλους, αν βάλω την παλάμη μου απο κάτω κρύβω 4 δάχτυλα με την κοιλια μου...που να ξαναμεινω κ έγκυος!
> ...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> Έχω δει ψιλοπροσφατες κ μου φενεσαι μια χαρουλα βασικά αλλα ναι ήξερα οτι έχεις θέμα με ψωμακια κτλ
> 
> Εγώ έχω λίγο ψωμακια και πολυ κοιλια, σκέψου οτι όταν είχα τα όπλα κιλά η κοιλια μου έβγαινε ποιο έξω απο το στήθος μου


ψωμάκια??? μάλον ολόκληρες φρατζόλες είναι!! χαχαχα

Δεν είχα θέμα πολύ με τη κοιλιά εγώ. και μέχρι πριν να κάνω δακτύλιο, το στομάχι μου ήταν πλάκα. Μετά φούσκωσε και έμεινε το φούσκωμα μέχρι και σήμερα....

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> 
> Κ μένα η κοιλια απο τοπικό πάχος έγινε έτσι, δεν έχω παει ποτέ σε γιατρό για το θέμα αλλα έχω δει φωτο απο πλαστικους, τα κλασσικά πριν κ μετά, κ είμαι χειρότερα απο σχεδόν όλους, αν βάλω την παλάμη μου απο κάτω κρύβω 4 δάχτυλα με την κοιλια μου...που να ξαναμεινω κ έγκυος!


gILLIE κάνε ότι μπορείς, γυμναστική ,κοιλιακούς, τα τελευταια κιλάκια για να σώσεις ότι μπορείς και οταν έρθει η ώρα και την επέμβαση. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν κάναμε όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια για να αισθανόμαστε ντροπή και να κρυβόμαστε. 
Ένα αισιόδοξο μύνημα που έχω να πω είναι ότι τώρα που είμαι στα τελευταία κιλά χάνω πόντους από τα δύσκολα σημεία μου , κοιλια-στηθος -πλατη και όχι τοσο απο ποδια και περιφέρεια. Είναι το τελευταιο κάστρο. Οπότε και εσυ άν χάσεις και τα τελευταία 7 κιλά και είναι αρκετά από την κοιλιά μπορεί και να μην χρειαστει επεμβατική διόρθωση ή έστω μικρότερη επεμβατική διόρθωση. που και αυτο κέρδος είναι = μικρότερη τομη , λιγότερος πονος

----------


## gilie-

παντως πολινακι εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι με ασκηση θα ελλατωθει το θεμα ψωμακια...τουλαχιστον καντο οπως εγω, για μενα, για αισθανομαι εγω οτι κατι κανω για μενα και οτι διξει, βαρεθηκα ρε γμτ να μη κανω τπτ για τον εαυτο μου...

katie μακαρι να παει ετσι κ με μενα, θα τα συνεχισω γιατι οπως γραφω παραπανω κανω τι μπορω πρωτα για την ψυχολογια μου κ μετα για το look

----------


## gilie-

θα ανεβασω καποια στιγμη μια φωτο της κοιλιας κ γενικως του σωματος μου τωρα (αποκεφαλισμενη) για να μου πειτε καμια γνωμη, αντε σας φιλω, φευγω απο δουλεια και παω να παραλαβω το αστερακι μου τωρα 

φιλακια

----------


## polinaki1983

gilie μου η μόνη άσκηση που μου επιτρέπετε μέχρι να φτάσω τα 80 κιλά είναι το περπάτημα. μου έχει απαγορευτεί οτιδήποτε άλλο και από τον καρδιολόγο και από τον χειρούργο μου. Περπάτημα πάω καθημερινά σχεδόν 40-50 λεπτάκια. Ιδικά μετά τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες σχεδόν που έχω συνεχώς ζαλάδες και black out σε κάθε μου σήκωμα (είτε από καρέκλα, είτε από το κρεβάτι, είτε αν σκίψω και μετά συκωθώ) και μέχρι να βρούμε σε τί οφείλονται, μου έχουν απαγορευτεί πολλά πράγματα......

----------


## Mak

Αχ κορίτσια μου, φλέγον ζήτημα η πλαστική... Εγώ ένα ξέρω: το στήθος μου θα φύγει το συντομότερο! Πιστεύω το Πάσχα θα μπορέσω να κάνω τη μειωτική, να γίνει το όνειρο μου πραγματικότητα, να ξανακοιμηθώ σαν άνθρωπος και να φορέσω τα μπλουζάκια που ονειρεύομαι χωρίς να ντρέπομαι! Θέλω να με δείχνω , όχι να με κρύβω, και η μείωση του στήθους θα μου το προσφέρει αυτό!
Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν με πολυνοιάζει, χέρια μάλλον δεν έχω πρόβλημα, κοιλιά και εσωτερικό μηρών , βλέπουμε και κάνουμε στο μέλλον. Από βδομάδα αρχίζω και το κολυμβητήριο και ανυπομονώ! Μετά από πολλά χρόνια , θα περνάω τα βράδια μου αθλούμενη και χωρίς να καταναλώνω σκουπιδοτροφές..

----------


## Mak

Σημερινά γεύματα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια μπάρα δημητριακών και μια δαγκωνιά σκαλτσούνι
μ- λίγες φακιές με τυράκι αμφιλοχίας
α- ένα παξιμάδι με λαδι και τυρί
β- μια φρυγανιά με λαβας κιρι και καπνιστό σολωμό

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια.

Εχω μια απορία. Σας έχει τύχει να είναι στιγμές που λυσσάτε για κάτι πολύ αλμυρό? Εμένα μου συμβαίνει αυτό από τότε που ξεκίνησαν οι ζαλάδες μου......

Χτες ενώ η διατροφή μου πήγαινε τέλεια, το βράδυ μετά το περπάτημα με έπιασε μανία, ένιωθα πως ήθελα αλμυρο επειγόντος.... Βρε είπια νερό, γάλα, χυμό, τίποτα.... μέχρι που έφαγα 5-6 πατατάκια lays και 4-5 ξυρούς καρπούς και ηρέμησα..... Γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό ξέρει καμιά σας?

----------


## gilie-

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> gilie μου η μόνη άσκηση που μου επιτρέπετε μέχρι να φτάσω τα 80 κιλά είναι το περπάτημα. μου έχει απαγορευτεί οτιδήποτε άλλο και από τον καρδιολόγο και από τον χειρούργο μου. Περπάτημα πάω καθημερινά σχεδόν 40-50 λεπτάκια. Ιδικά μετά τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες σχεδόν που έχω συνεχώς ζαλάδες και black out σε κάθε μου σήκωμα (είτε από καρέκλα, είτε από το κρεβάτι, είτε αν σκίψω και μετά συκωθώ) και μέχρι να βρούμε σε τί οφείλονται, μου έχουν απαγορευτεί πολλά πράγματα......



και τι λιγο ειναι το περπατημα? μια χαρα ειναι κοριτσαρα μου, οτι μας ξεκολλαει απο τον καναπε ειναι μια χαρα!!

----------


## gilie-

για το αλμυρο δεν εχω ιδεα, αλλα να σου πω, και τι εγινε να φας λιγα πατατακια? μην καταπιεζεσαι, χειροτερα ειναι, φαε κατι που θες, λιγο και στοπ.

Και γω χθες εφαγα λιγο παγωτο, ε αφου μου χε κολλησει, δεν ειναι πια και δηλητιριο!

καλημερα σε οοολους!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα καλή μου. Δεν είπα ότι είναι κακό να φάω λίγα πατατάκια, αλλά χτες αν δεν μου τα έπερνε ο άντρας μου από τα χέρια θα τα έτρωγα όλα.... Και το μια στο τόσο δεν είναι κακό, κακό είναι το καθημερινό που με πιάνει εμένα...... Και κάτι παράξενο που μου συμβαίνει τις τελευταίες 2 βδομαδες είναι ότι απεχθάνομαι τα γλυκά!!! Εγώ που είμαι λάτρης τους και έτρωγα 1 γλυκάκι την βδομάδα τώρα με την σληβ (πριν ήμουνα στα 4-5 γλυκά την μέρα), τώρα δεν θέλω να τα δω μπροστά μου. Αυτό μου είχε συμβεί μόνο ακόμα μια φορά, τότε που ήμουνα έγκυος!!! Οπως τώρα αποκλείετε να είμαι, αφού ήμουνα αδιάθετη μέχρι περασμένη Παρασκευή.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια.
> 
> Εχω μια απορία. Σας έχει τύχει να είναι στιγμές που λυσσάτε για κάτι πολύ αλμυρό? Εμένα μου συμβαίνει αυτό από τότε που ξεκίνησαν οι ζαλάδες μου......
> 
> Χτες ενώ η διατροφή μου πήγαινε τέλεια, το βράδυ μετά το περπάτημα με έπιασε μανία, ένιωθα πως ήθελα αλμυρο επειγόντος.... Βρε είπια νερό, γάλα, χυμό, τίποτα.... μέχρι που έφαγα 5-6 πατατάκια lays και 4-5 ξυρούς καρπούς και ηρέμησα..... Γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό ξέρει καμιά σας?


Πωλίνα είναι φάση που περνάει!!! Ακριβως το ίδιο και εγώ είχα στο 6μηνο για κανα 2 μήνες. Η διαιτολόγος μου είχε πει να τρώω όταν νιώθω ότι θέλω πατατάκια,ποπ κορν και ξηρους καρπούς. Πατατάκια ψητά , διαίτης υπάρχουν ,μου είχε συστήσει κάποιες μαρκες και αυτό έκανα. Κάποια στιγμή πέρασαν οι ζαλάδες και η όρεξη για πατατάκια. Έχω να φάω από τότε. Δεν επιρρέασαν την απώλεια μου αρκεί να μην είναι ολόκληρη σακούλα. Από αυτα που έπερνα το σακουλάκι των 30γρ είχαν 120θερμίδες. Έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι πέφτει το νάτριο και αναζητούμε να το αναπληρώσουμε. Πολύ πιθανό να είναι θέμα χαμηλής πίεσης οι ζαλάδες που συνάδει και με την λύσσα για αλμυρο! 

Γενικό συμπέρασμα, όταν νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να φάμε κάτι ( πραγματική ανάγκη όχι βουλιμία) να το τρώμε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, το σώμα, μας μιλάει και ζητάει ότι του λείπει , αρκεί να το ακούσουμε. Ακόμη και αν αυτό είναι σοκολάτα, η σοκολάτα είναι πλούσια σε μαγνήσιο που απαλήνει τους πόνους , είναι αναλγητική , γιαυτο την ζητάμε λίγο πριν απο τις δύσκολες μερες. Για να εμπλουτίσουμε τις αποθήκες μας και να ξεπεράσουμε τις δύσκολες μέρες. Ο μεταβολισμός αυξάνεται ελαφρά κατά την διάρκεια της περιόδου και καίει τις απαραίτητες θερμίδες έτσι ώστε να μπαλανσαρουμε.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Κατερινάκι μου. Σε ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες. Πιες μάρκες σου είχε συστήσει η διαιτολόγος σου? Εχω δει κάτι που κυκλοφορούν που είναι του ρυζιού αλλά δεν πήρα να τα δοκιμάσω, μπας και δεν μου αρέσουν! Συνήθως σπίτι έχω τα lays στον φούρνο. 

Πάντος, δόξα τον θεό, βουλιμικά δεν κάνω. Κάποτε έχω την ανάγκη να βουτίξω μέσα στο ψυγείο, αλλά μόλις το ανοίξω, και παίρνω 1 χυμό, 1 μπισκοτάκι ή ακόμη και νερό, μου περνάει!!!! Μπορώ να σου πω πως σε εκείνες τις φάσεις είναι οι μέρες που πίνω και το πιο πολύ νερό!!!

----------


## *Katie

χθες

πρωινο-- 1/2 κουλούρι θεσσ/νικης
δεκ- το υπόλοιπο 
μεσ- 2 κ.σ αρακα και 1 μικρή καρδια αγκινάρας και 1κ.γ κατικι
απ-- 2/3 ροδακινο και 2φ.τυρι τοστ
βρ- 1 φρυγανια με κατικι και σολωμο ( ζήλεψα απο την Γιώτα) γιαμι

καθε μερα πίνω και ενα καφε μετριο ,κάποιες φορές ένα μικρό προτηράκι χυμο χ.ζαχαρη και αρκετο νερό αλλά δεν τα γράφω

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα Κατερινάκι μου. Σε ευχαριστώ που μου απάντησες. Πιες μάρκες σου είχε συστήσει η διαιτολόγος σου? Εχω δει κάτι που κυκλοφορούν που είναι του ρυζιού αλλά δεν πήρα να τα δοκιμάσω, μπας και δεν μου αρέσουν! Συνήθως σπίτι έχω τα lays στον φούρνο. 
> 
> Πάντος, δόξα τον θεό, βουλιμικά δεν κάνω. Κάποτε έχω την ανάγκη να βουτίξω μέσα στο ψυγείο, αλλά μόλις το ανοίξω, και παίρνω 1 χυμό, 1 μπισκοτάκι ή ακόμη και νερό, μου περνάει!!!! Μπορώ να σου πω πως σε εκείνες τις φάσεις είναι οι μέρες που πίνω και το πιο πολύ νερό!!!


είδες τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο!! τώρα που έχουν σταματήσει τα βουλιμικά μπορουμε να ακούμε τις ανάγκες του σώματος μας. 
Λοιπόν , εγώ έπερνα τα Pop-ups την chipita ,έχει σε διάφορες γεύσεις. και τα πολυδημητριακά πατατάκια της lays με μαύρο πιπέρι και sour cream και έφτιαχνα και ποπ κορν καμια φορά. Ξηρούς καρπούς με αλάτι κανονικά και , νεράκι όπως κάνεις ήδη. Εγώ έτρωγα και φετα αλμυρή με το φαγητό ( μην φανταστεις μια σταλίτσα αλλά τοσο μπορούσα) . Με έπιανε κυρίως το απόγευμα για αλμυρό και εκεί έτρωγα 1-2 χούφτες την ημέρα μαξ. Το μικρό σακουλάκι μου πήγαινε 3 μέρες.

----------


## polinaki1983

Εμένα με πιανει το βραδάκι, καλά και εγώ προσπαθω να είναι μόνο μια χούφτα, και τα μασουλάω λίγο λίγο για πολύυυυυυυυ ώρα !!!!

----------


## *Katie

σε βοηθά στην ζαλάδα λίγο?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> σε βοηθά στην ζαλάδα λίγο?


Ναι πολύ. Νιώθω να παίρνω δύναμη. Τώρα αν από υπερτασική έγινα υποτασική δεν ξέρω!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

καλημέρα κορίτσια!Πολινάκι και εγώ που τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω ζαλάδες,ενώ οι εξετάσεις μου είναι τέλειες όλες,ο γιατρός μου είπε πως είτε παροδικά πέφτει το σάκχαρο είτε είναι θέμα στιγμιαίας πτώσης της πίεσής μου και μου σύστησε να βάζω λίγο παραπάνω αλάτι στο φαγητό μου.Σχετικά με τα πατατάκια,τα pop-ups είναι σχετικά συμπαθητικά (εγώ παίρνω αυτά με γεύση πάπρικα) και μου κρατάνε αρκετά,καθώς τρώς καμιά 10 και φουσκώνεις!Από τα φούρνου της Lays μου αρέσουν περισσότερο τα baberque που παίρνει ο άνδρας μου

εδιτ...απορία γιατί σου έχουν απαγορέψει οποιαδήποτε γυμναστική μέχρι να πας τα 80 κιλά?εδώ σε μας δεν έχουν τέτοιο περιορισμό!

εδιτ 2  :Big Grin:  κατερίνα μου ξεκίνησες πιλάτες??

----------


## *Katie

εγώ είχα απελπιστεί σε μια φάση με τις ζαλάδες. αφου εσκυβα να σηκώσω την κόρη μου και μου ερχοταν σκοτωδυνη. στους 7 μηνες ξαφνικά μου σταματησαν χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάτι ιδιαιτερο. και το κατάλαβα επειδή συνηδειτοποίησα μετά από καμια 10 μέρες από όταν είχαν σταματησει ότι είχα να φάω πατατάκια πολύ καιρό ένω έτρωγα σχεδον κάθε μερα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Στην αρχή μου είχε απαγορεύσει γυμναστήριο μέχρι να πέσω κάτω από 100. Μετά όμως, και μετά από μια τελευταία εξέταση που έκανα στον καρδιολόγο, αποφάσισαν πως το 100 θα γίνει 80 σαν όριο για το γυμναστήριο. Βασικά μου είπαν πως βρήκαν πολύ αδύναμη την καρδιά μου και ταυτόχρονα να είναι συνέχια σε ταχυπαλμία για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες του σώματος, και δεν θέλουν να ζοριστεί περισσότερο προς το παρόν και λόγω οικογενιακού ιστορικού με καρδιοπάθειες, αλλά και λόγω δικού μου ιστορικού με υπέρταση (ειδικά στην εγκυμοσύνη). Τώρα ελπίζω πως το 80 θα γίνει 90, μιας και είμαι πολύ μακριά από το 80 ακόμα....... Ακόμα και το περπάτημα μου είχε πει να μην ξεπερνάει τα 40 λεπτά και να είναι ανά μία μέρα, αλλά εγώ πάω σχεδόν καθημερινά 40-50 λεπτά.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> εγώ είχα απελπιστεί σε μια φάση με τις ζαλάδες. αφου εσκυβα να σηκώσω την κόρη μου και μου ερχοταν σκοτωδυνη. στους 7 μηνες ξαφνικά μου σταματησαν χωρίς να έχω κάνει κάτι ιδιαιτερο. και το κατάλαβα επειδή συνηδειτοποίησα μετά από καμια 10 μέρες από όταν είχαν σταματησει ότι είχα να φάω πατατάκια πολύ καιρό ένω έτρωγα σχεδον κάθε μερα.


 ακριβώς έτσι είναι και μένα οι ζαλάδες μου Κατερίνα μου....

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα αγόρασα με φόβο θεού για πρώτη φορά κάτι που μου φαίνεται σαν τις παλιές μου αμαρτωλές αγάπες..πολυδημητριακά πατατάκια της lays !! Τα δοκίμασα, συμπαθητικά και νόστιμα τα βρήκα, αλλά ρε κορίτσια, φοβάμαι πολύ, και αν με πιάσουν υπερφαγικές τάσεις και στροφή προς το σκουπιδοφαγητό αν αρχίσω σιγά σιγά και ενδίδω σε μικροαπολαύσεις?
Κατερινάκι, αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τη διατροφολόγο μας, πιστεύω θα την ευχαριστησω με την απώλεια μου, μακάρι να είναι και ο γιατρός εκεί, να τον ρωτήσω και για την πλαστική στήθους που θέλω.

----------


## polinaki1983

Γιώτα μου, όσο και να θες, τα υπερφαγικά που έκανες δεν μπορείς να τα κάνεις. Επίσεις, τουλάχιστον σε μένα, το αίσθηκα της ικανοποίησης με ελάχιστη σκουπιδοτροφή λειτουργεί πλήρως. Πριν έφευγαν ολόκληρες μπάρες σοκολάτας και σακούλια πατατάκια έτσι στην πλάκα. Τώρα το 1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα ή η μια χούφτα πατατάκια μου προσφέρουν μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση από ότι πριν !!! και αυτο το χαίρομαι!

----------


## Mak

Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω υπερφαγικά παλαιού τύπου αλλά δεν θα ήθελα καθόλου να μπαίνω σε πειρασμό, αν αυτό είναι δυνατόν. Και φοβάμαι ότι αν αρχίσω να τρώω έστω και λίγο απο τα παλιά αγαπημένα, θα τα εντάξω σε καθημερινή βάση και αυτό δεν το θέλω με κανέναν τρόπο.

----------


## polinaki1983

Πιστεύω πως από σένα εξαρτάτε καλή μου. Θα το πιστέψεις πως είχα φτιάξει γλυκά για την γιορτή μου, και το μόνο που έφαγα ήταν ένα πολύ μικρό κομματάκι μπραουνι? Και ακόμα έχω στο ψυγείο αλλά δεν με συγκινούν καθόλου. Αντίθετα, θέλω να τρώω σαλάτες(μαρούλι ντομάτα αγγουρακι) που πριν ούτε από δίπλα μου δεν τις ήθελα!!!!

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, και μένα τα γλυκά δεν με συγκινούν, όμως τα αλμυρά είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση. Και τελικά είχα δίκιο, το έφαγα χτες όλο το σακουλάκι με τα πολυδημητριακά πατατάκια. Μπορεί να μην κατανάλωσα τεράστια ποσότητα θερμίδων αλλά μου θύμισα τον παλιό κακό μου εαυτό και αυτό με έριξε.
Σήμερα θα συναντήσω τη διατροφολόγο, οι εξετάσεις μου φαίνονται σχετικά καλές αν και έχω χαλκό πολύ περισσότερο από το κανονικό, δεν έχω ιδέα τι σημαίνει αυτό. Anyway:
χτες έφαγα
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- πολυδημητριακά πατατάκια
μ-πολυδημητριακά πατατάκια και ελάχιστη φακή με φέτα
α-τίποτα
β- λίγη χοιρινή μπριζόλα

----------


## *Katie

Αχ νιώθω υπευθυνη ότι με την πατατοσυζητηση ξυπνησαμε στην Γιωτα τις παλιες κακες αγαπες. Γιωτα δεν πειραζει κοριτσι, μια φορα ήταν σιγα τα αυγα!! Να έχεις καλή συνάντηση με την Ειρήνη και πολλά χαιρετίσματα. 

χθες εφαγα 

π-- 1 κρουασινια με κανελα και σταφιδες
δεκ- το ιδιο
μεσ-- 60γρ ψητο σολωμο, 2κ.σ πουρε πατατας με ροκα και καπαρι
απ-- 2 μικρα κουλουρακια κανελας ( μα τι με επιασε με την κανελα χθες , τωρα το συνηδητοποιω τι έφαγα χθες)
βρ- μισο καλαμακι χοιρινο σουβλακι, 2 πατατες τηγ. 2 φετακια ντοματα

Η πιτα είναι πολυ δυσκολο ακόμη να την φάω, έστω και λίγο

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια μου. Ούτε εγώ ξέρω τί μπορέι να συμαίνει ο χαλκός Γιώτα μου. Οταν πας στο ραντεβού σου μας λες (τόσο για τον χαλκό όσο και γενικά για το ραντεβού!). 

Εγώ χθες από την άλλη είχα μια χάλια μέρα.... Ενώ διατροφικά πήγα πολύ καλά, μετά είχα μια απρόσμενη λυποθυμία στο μπάνιο.... Ας τα πάρουμε όμως από την αρχή. 

Χθες: 
ΠΡ. Γάλα
δεκ. Φρυγανιά + χαλούμι
λίγο χυμό λεμόνι
Μεσ. 50 γρ μαυρομάτικο + 50 γρ κολοκύθι + 1 κγλ λάδι
Απ. 1 φρούτο
Βρ. 1 τσιμπιά κοτόπουλο και 1.5 κουταλιά κριθαράκι και 1/2 κουταλιά γιαούρτι
χυμό πορτοκάλι

Που λέτε, χθες ένιωθα όλη μέρα σχετικά αδύναμη αλλά δεν έδωσα συμασία. Πήγα σπίτι στις 6, άλλαξα ρούχα και έβαλα την φορμίτσα μου και πήγα για περπάτημα με τον μπαμπά μου. Για πρώτη φορά κάναμε 2 γύρους του πάρκου και όχι 1μιση όπως συνήθως. Δεν ένιωθα κουρασμένη όμως. Πήγαμε σπίτι, φάγαμε αν και δεν είχα όρεξη, αλλά μουρμουρούσαν μην μίνω νυστική και μετά πήγα για μπάνιο. Εκεί λιποθύμησα..... Δεν ξέρω πως βρήκα την δύναμη να κτυπίσω το κουδούνι (ευτυχώς που έβαλα κουδούνια μέσα στις ντουσιέρες μου) και ήρθε ο άντρας μου και με βρήκε εκεί. με βοήθησε να σηκοθώ, και φώναξε την μαμά. ντύθηκα, έκατσα στον καναπέ και με το ζόρι με πότησαν 1 χυμό πορτοκάλι. Εβαλα και το πιεσόμετρο, 9,5 με 5,5. Ηρθε ο μπαμπάς πάνω και μου λέει τί είναι αυτά, είναι πολύ χαμιλή η πίεσή σου, και σου έλεγα να μην κάνουμε 2 γύρους του πάρκου κτλ κτλ. Δεν τρως, εξαντλεις τον οργανισμό σου κτλ κτλ κτλ... Τρώω του λέω και μου λέει δεν τρως για να διατηρείς ενέργεια για ένα σώμα 96 κιλών, τρως για ένα σώμα 10 κιλών... Και μου απαγόρευσαν να πάω για περπάτημα μέχρι την Κυριακή...... Σήμερα το πρωί η πίεσή μου πάλι υπερβολικά χαμηλή, 9 με 5... με το ζόρι η μαμά με τάισε ένα λουκανικοπιτάκι....

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα πολύ στενοχωρήθηκα με αυτά που σου συνέβησαν. Χτύπησες? 
Μίλα αν μπορείς με τον γιατρό σου και πες για την χαμηλη πίεση. . Τρώγε όσο το δυνατον αλμυρά , τα ξινα ρίχνουν την πίεση !!!! Λεμόνια , ξυδι , πορτοκάλια. Το περπάτημα σου ανέβασε την πίεση και μετά έπεσα απότομα όταν χαλάρωσες. Ευτυχώς που σε έβαλαν να φας έστω και λίγο μετά το περπάτημα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλη συμβουλή να σου δώσω. Και εγώ θεωρώ ότι μέχρι να σταθείς δυνατή θα πρέπει να αποφύγεις την άσκηση ( δυστυχως) 
Η αναρή είναι αλμυρή? αν όχι βγάλτην τρώγε κάποιο αλμυρό τυρι. Σου αρέσουν τα παστά ψάρια ?

----------


## aggeloydaki

πολινάκι καλημέρα,το 9-9.5 δεν είναι υπερβολικά χαμηλή πίεση,εγώ πάντα περίπου τόσο έχω!σχετικά με το 5.5 είναι ελάχιστα πιο χαμηλό από το φυσιολογικό!ίσως να μην ευθυνεται η πίεση για την λιποθυμία σου,καλό θα ήταν να το ψάξετε με τον γιατρό σου να δείτε τι συμβαίνει!εύχομαι να μην σου ξανασυμβεί εύκολα!σχετικά με όσα σου είπαν οι δικοί σου....μάλλον ακόμα δεν έχουν κατσλάβει πως λειτουργεί το χειρ σου κ τι πρέπει κ πόσο πρέπει να τρως!

----------


## polinaki1983

Κατερινάκι μου, όχι ευτυχώς δεν κτύπησα... Η αναρή είναι αλμυρή, αλλά αυτές τις μέρες ξεκίνησα το χαλούμι που είναι ακόμα πιο αλμυρό. Τα παστά ψάρια όχι δεν μου αρέσουν..... Τον γιατρό τον παίρνω στο γραφείο του αλλά είναι χειρουργείο και δεν ξέρω αν η ηλίθια η γραμματέας του δώσει το μύνημα.... Η διαιτολόγος δεν απαντάει ούτε στο κινητό ούτε στο σταθερό... 

Ιωάννα μου, εγώ πάντα είχα 13 με 9. Αρα το 9+9,5 με 5+5,5 για μένα είναι πολύ χαμηλό... Ασε που κανονικά το 9 με 6 είναι το κατώτερο όριο που δικαιούσε να έχεις.... και είναι και το ότι οι παλμοί μου και χτες το βράδυ και σήμερα ήταν στους 120-125. το όριο είναι 70-95... Αρα είχα ταυτόχρονα ταχυπαλμία... Μάλλον γιαυτό μου απαγόρευσαν οι γιατροί το γυμναστήριο.... 

Με τον γιατρό που είχα πάει μέσα στον Αυγουστο και του είπα για τις ζαλάδες μου είπε και κάναμε αναλύσεις. Αλλά περιμένω να πάω στις 21 του μήνα για να τις δούμε.... 

Χθες κάπου μέσα σε κάτι ξένα σάιτ, διάβασα πως ο οργανισμός όταν πέσει κατω από τα κιλά που θεωρεί φυσιολογικά (και τα οποία συνήθως είναι αυτά που ήταν τα πιο πολλά χρόνια της ζωής του) αντιδράει με διάφορους τρόπους πχ λυποθυμίες, λιγούρες, αδυναμία, κτλ κτλ κτλ....

----------


## Γλαύκη

Πωλινακι μου καλημερα κ χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου (ειδα οτι εφτιαξες γλυκα)αλλα δεν ηξερα ποτε ακριβως ειναι κ περαστικα σου.Προσεξε με την πιεση σου.Να ξεκουραζεσαι κ προσθσε αλατι στο φαγητο σου.θαπινεις κ πιο πολυ νερο.Στο γυμναστηριο μας το ελεγαν παντα ειδικα το καλοκαιρι που ιδρωνουμε πολυ.Η αναρη ειναι τελειως αναλατη.Κανε οπως σου λεει η Κατια,πιο αλμυρο τυρι κ το πρωι χυμο πορτοκαλι κ καφε που ανεβαζουν την πιεση.Κατια τι μου θυμησες?Παλιοτερα που ημουν υποτασικη η μαμα μου μου εδεινε ατζουγιες παστες!Απο τοτε εχω να φαω1καταπληκτικες ειναι.Πωλινακι να προσεχεις!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Ιωάννα μου, εγώ πάντα είχα 13 με 9. Αρα το 9+9,5 με 5+5,5 για μένα είναι πολύ χαμηλό... Ασε που κανονικά το 9 με 6 είναι το κατώτερο όριο που δικαιούσε να έχεις.... και είναι και το ότι οι παλμοί μου και χτες το βράδυ και σήμερα ήταν στους 120-125. το όριο είναι 70-95... Αρα είχα ταυτόχρονα ταχυπαλμία... Μάλλον γιαυτό μου απαγόρευσαν οι γιατροί το γυμναστήριο....


θυμάμαι πολύ καλά πως η Φωτεινή που μπαίνει στο θέμα του Ρίου,πριν από την επέμβαση είχε πολύ υψηλή πίεση αδικαιολόγητα,είναι μικρό κορίτσι,και αμέσως μετά την επέμβαση η πίεσή της έπεσε σε φυσιολογικά όρια.Και έχω ακούσει και για αρκετούς άλλους που μόλις χάσανε κιλά η πίεση τους κατέβηκε,μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο και σε εσένα?Μήπως δηλαδή το "φυσιολογικό" είναι γύρω στο 10 ας πούμε και ο οργανισμός σου προσπαθεί ακόμα να προσαρμοστεί?Εύχομαι να το σηκώσει το κινητό ο γιατρός ή έστω κάποιος ώστε να σε βοηθήσει,δεν είναι λογικό να έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις τόσο καιρό και να περιμένεις να περάσει ο καιρός για να πας στο ραντεβού σου για να δεις τι συμβαίνει!Τόσο καιρό θα μπορούσες να έχεις πάθει κάτι πολύ πιο σοβαρό,θα μπορούσες να είχες χτυπήσει κλπ

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Πωλινακι μου καλημερα κ χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου (ειδα οτι εφτιαξες γλυκα)αλλα δεν ηξερα ποτε ακριβως ειναι κ περαστικα σου.Προσεξε με την πιεση σου.Να ξεκουραζεσαι κ προσθσε αλατι στο φαγητο σου.θαπινεις κ πιο πολυ νερο.Στο γυμναστηριο μας το ελεγαν παντα ειδικα το καλοκαιρι που ιδρωνουμε πολυ.Η αναρη ειναι τελειως αναλατη.Κανε οπως σου λεει η Κατια,πιο αλμυρο τυρι κ το πρωι χυμο πορτοκαλι κ καφε που ανεβαζουν την πιεση.Κατια τι μου θυμησες?Παλιοτερα που ημουν υποτασικη η μαμα μου μου εδεινε ατζουγιες παστες!Απο τοτε εχω να φαω1καταπληκτικες ειναι.Πωλινακι να προσεχεις!!


Γλαύκη μου η αναρή δεν είναι τελείως ανάλατη. Υπάρχει σε ανάλατη και αλατησμένη. Εγώ πάντα παίρνω την αλατισμένη γιατί μου αρέσει πιο πολύ. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου. 1 Σεπτεμβρίου ήταν η γιορτή μου (πολύμνια είναι το όνομά μου)

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου συμφωνώ, γιαυτό άλλωστε πήγα και 2 φορές στο νοσοκομείο για να μου δώσουν τις εξετάσεις ότι τάχα τις ήθελε ο παθολόγος μου που είναι ιδιώτης γιατρός, και δεν μου τις έδειναν, μου είπαν μόνο οι γιατροί του νοσοκομείου μπορούν να τις δουν μέσα στον υπολογιστή τους. Και μου είπαν πως ούτως ή άλλως δεν ήταν έτοιμες ακόμα και μέχρι τις 10/9 θα ήταν έτοιμες όλες λόγω διακοπών.

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, περαστικά , εύχομαι να δυναμώσεις άμεσα και να μην γίνει ποτέ κάτι που να σε κάνει να ξανατρομάξεις. Μα γιατί αργούν τόσο οι εξετάσεις? Δλδ αν επείγει κάτι, τι πρέπει να κάνει ο άνθρωπος, να περιμένει πότε θα ξυπνήσουν τα νοσοκομεία να τις δώσουν? 

Κατιε, πραγματικά το ξέχασα ήδη αυτό που έκανα χτες, δλδ το σακουλάκι μετα πολυδημητριακα πατατακια, στα κομμάτια να πάει, άλλη σελίδα σήμερα! 

Σήμερα με τη δική μου ζυγαριά είμαι ακριβώς 90 που σημαίνει ότι από μέρα σε μέρα αλλάζω δεκάδα και πολύ χαίρομαι! 
Οι φίλες και η οικογένεια μου κάνουν δώρα ρούχα, κάτι που τους το είχα απαγορεύσει ρητά σε παλαιότερες εποχές, τώρα το ευχαριστιέμαι. Μερικά είναι μικρά μου αλλά και αυτό το χαίρομαι γιατί ξέρω ότι πια θα μπω σε αυτά σύντομα, είμαι στο δρόμο χωρίς επιστροφή!:bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα Γιωτούλα μου!!!! Αντε, ίσως στην διατροφολόγο δεις και 89 κάτι δηλαδή!!!!!! Αχ πόσο σε ζηλεύω (με την καλή ένοια εννοείτε)!!!!! 

Σου λέει αν είναι επέιγον πήγαινε ιδιωτικά να τις κάνεις και να πληρώσεις ένα σορό λεφτά... Τις προηγούμενες εξετάσεις μου τις είχα κάνει ιδιωτικά (στο τρίμηνο) αλλά ήταν μόνο 120 ευρώ, (είχα κάλυψη κάπιου ποσού από την συντεχνία). Αυτές τώρα είναι πιο εξυδικευμένες και δεν είχαν κάλυψη και ήθελε 380 ευρώ το χημείο να μου τις κάνει. Ε εγώ δεν είχα τόσα λεφτά...... Ετσι λοιπόν περιμένω..... Σε 2 βδομάδες ακριβώς θα δω τον γιατρουδάκι μου και θα δούμε και τα αποτελέσματα... Μόνο είμαι λίγο απογοητευμένη με την απώλειά μου, αλλά δεν πειράζει, αυτό μπορώ αυτό κάνω.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Γιώτα μου πολλά-πολλά μπράβο!!!ʼντε έλα στο 8άρακι να είμαστε παρείτσα προς τα κάτω!!!Δεν είναι τέλειο αυτό με τα ρούχα???Εγώ χτες δοκίμαζα κάποια που ούτε φανταζόμουν πριν 3 μήνες ότι θα τα φόραγα τόσο σύντομα!αφού άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι όλα τα χειμωνιάτικά μου θα είναι τεράστια!Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι έχουμε πάρει την κατηφόρα και τίποτα δεν θα μας εμποδίσει να τερματίσουμε,ούτε καν τα πατατάκια  :Big Grin:  


Πολινάκι στο έχω ξαναπεί ΜΗΝ απογοητεύεσαι!εφόσον κάνεις ότι πρέπει δεν είναι στο χέρι του να μην χάσεις άλλο!Απλά έχεις ψιλοκολήσει και χάνεις πιο αργά,είμαι σίγουρη πως μόλις ξεκολήσεις δεν θα σε πιάνουμε στην κατηφόρα.Και μην αγχώνεσαι με όλο αυτό ,όσο μπορείς,σε κάνει και κολάς χειρότερα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Aggeloudaki μου από την μία με ανχώνει, αλλά από την άλλη λέω στον εαυτο μου "κάτσε ρε Πωλίνα, πότε πριν ήσουνα ξανά στα 96 κιλά? Απόλαυσε κάθε σου κιλό που χάνεις και άσε την κλάψα" και κάπως μου περνάει. Και το άλλο που με κάνει να νιώθω καλά είναι πως τα Χριστούγεννα (πιστεύω) θα έχω πιάσει τον στόχο των 85 κιλών και τότε όχι μόνο θα είμαι πιο αδύνατη από ποτέ, αλλά και θα φορέσω το ωραιότερο ρούχο (κατά προτήμιση φορεματάκι) που έχω αγοράσει ποτέ μέχρι τώρα!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Πωλινάκι πάντως κι εμένα μου έπεσε η πίεση με το χάσιμο βάρους, νομίζω είναι και φυσιολογικό ως ένα βαθμό. Η πίεση μου ήταν τσιμπημένη πιο παλιά και τώρα είναι περίπου όπως η δική σου που μέτρησες, αφού πριν κανά δίμηνο που έπρεπε να δώσω αίμα για κάποιο χειρουργείο παραλαίγο να μη ε αφήσουν λόγω υπότασης :grin::grin:

Έχω νιώσει κι εγώ ζαλάδες κάποιες στιγμές, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έφτασα κοντά σε λιποθυμία βέβαια. Η δική μου εξήγηση(χωρίς φυσικά να είμαι γιατρός) είναι οτι ο οργανισμός τα'χει χάσει λίγο από τα κιλά που χάνει και θέλει λίγο καιρό να βρει μια ισορροπία, στη θέση σου δε θα ανησυχούσα και πάρα πολύ. Όπως και να'χει, αφού έχεις το γιατρό σου διαθέσιμο πες του το να σε καθησυχάσει κι αυτός.

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε μου για το ενδιαφέρον. Του γιατρού μου όπως προείπα, του το έχω πει και κάναμε αναλύσεις για να δούμε αν τρέχει κάτι τουλάχιστον από θέμα αβιταμίνωσης, χαμηλής πρωτείνης κτλ κτλ κτλ. Τώρα αναμένω να πάω στον γιατρό να τα δούμε. Προς το παρόν δεν με αφήνουν να πάω ούτε περπάτημα και αυτό με νευριάζει.....

----------


## filipparas

Μπορεί να είναι εκνευριστικό αλλά... better safe than sorry, δεν έγινε τπτ αν δε κάνεις το περίπατο σου για μερικές μέρες!

Καλά αποτελέσματα στις εξετάσεις σου!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Φίλιππε μου!

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα σας! 

Γύρισα από γιατρό και διατροφολόγο, στο γιατρό είπα απλά ένα γεια μια και το βασικό μου ραντεβού ήταν η διατροφολόγος, εκείνος με βρήκε μια χαρά και η διατροφολόγος χίλιες χαρές! Μελέτησε τις εξετάσεις μου και τις βρήκε άψογες κατά βάση, ο χαλκός μου που είναι ανεβασμένος οφείλεται πιθανόν σε σκευασμα που έπαιρνα για τα μαλλιά, έχω ουρικό οξύ ανεβασμένο επίσης αλλά οφείλεται στην ίδια την επέμβαση και βελτιώνεται με τον καιρό. Κατά τα άλλα, άψογα! Δεν χρειάζεται να παίρνω πολυβιταμίνες γιατί όλα φαίνονται σούπερ, μόνο κάτι χαπάκια για ενέργεια επονομαζόμενα σπιρουλίνες.
Με ζύγισε, με βρήκε 89.6 ενω η δικιά μου ζυγαριά σήμερα το πρωί 90. Κρατάω το δικό μου!

Όσο για σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισή μπάρα δημητριακών
μ- σαλάτα ντάκο(παξιμάδι, φέτα, ντομάτα)
α- ένα κομμάτι καρπούζι
β- 50 γρ. ηλιόσπορους

Καλό βράδυ σε όλους!:cul:

----------


## *Katie

Γιώταααα!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!! τι ωραία αίσθηση ,να μην χρειαζεται να παίρνεις τις χαζοβιταμίνες ! Το 89 ήρθε αλλά εσύ αρνιέσαι να το δεις, περιμένεις την ζυγαριά σου οκ. Αλλά είναι εδώωωωωωω. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑ!!! 
Να πω και εγώ τι έφαγα σήμερα ( μην ξεφευγουμε και απο το θεμα χεχε)

π-- τοστ με τυρι-ζαμπον
δεκ- μπαρα δημητριακων
μεσ-- περίπου μια μικρή πατατα στο φούρνο με 1 κσ κατικι
απ-- 2 μικρα κουλουρακια κανελας ( αυριο αυτο θα γίνει φρουτο....2 μερες συνεχομενα ντροπηηη)
βρ-- 2 μπουκιες χοιρινο φουρνου (40γρ υπολογιζω) , 1 κομματακι πατατα και 20γρ φετα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!

Γιώτα μου συγχαριτήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! ΄

Εγώ χτες 
Γάλα+νες+2 φετούλες χαλούμι
Φασολάδα (100 γρ) και 1 φρυγανιά
1 Φρυγανιά + χαλούμι + 1 φρούτο
4 κεφτεδάκια (σε διάστημα 2 ωρών. Τα έφτιαξε η μαμά και δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ!!! Εχει κάτι χρόνια να φάω!!!)
1 μπουκιά από το κοτοπουλο που έφτιαξα στον φούρνο για να δω γεύση!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Γιώτα μου πολλά-πολλά μπράβο!ακόμα κ αν δεν θέλεις να πιστέψεις την ζυγαριά της διατροφολόγου σου,είναι θέμα 1-2 ημερών-για να μην πω ωρών- για να δεις το 8 και στην δική σου ζυγαρια!!!Την ρωτησες για τον προβληματισμό που έχεις με τις σκουπιδοτροφές?Τι καλά που δεν χρειάζεσαι πια βιταμίνες!

----------


## Mak

ιωάννα, ήμουν τόσο χαρούμενη καθώς πήγαινα να τη συναντήσω, ένιωθα αεράτη και ανάλαφρη, περπατούσα στο δρόμο και ένιωθα η πιο θελκτική γυναίκα! Εεεε, μέχρι να τη δω, είχα ξεχάσει τα μισά από όσα είχα σκοπό να τη ρωτήσω! και της το ειπα κάποια στιγμή, μου είπε να της στείλω μνμ για ό,τι θυμηθω!
Όσο για τη ζυγαριά, ναι, θα κάνω υπομονή μια δυο μέρες για να κατέβει και η δικιά μου για να αλλάζω τικεράκι με μια ζυγαριά και όχι με δυο.
Αυτό που σίγουρα μου είπε είναι να μην λέω όχι σε κάποια μικρή αμαρτία που και που, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα. Ας πούμε, αν φάω παγωτό, ας φροντίσω να βάλω και λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς μέσα.

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ για σένα ! Και περισσότερο για την ψυχολογία που περιγράφεις. Είναι ο μεγαλύτερος σύμμαχος για την επιτυχημένη πορεία ! Επίσης μου αρέσει που η διαιτολόγος μας είναι τόσο χαλαρή και όχι καταπιεστική και με χαλαρώνει απίστευτα. Με κάνει να απενοχοποιώ το φαγητό και να νιώθω όμορφα όταν τελικά καταλήγω να φάω κάποια λιχουδια. 
Στην τρίμηνη εξέταση μου έγω είχα χάσει 25 κιλά! απλά στο λέω γιατί έχουμε την ίδια ακριβώς πορεία. Σκέψου λοιπόν τα όμορφα που ακολουθούν με τους ρυθμους που πάς.....ε ρε τα Χριστούγεννα!!!! Σε βλέπω να γεμίζεις φορέματα...

----------


## welldah

Μπράβο Γιώτα! Θέλω κι εγώ 8αράκι μπροστά!!!!!! Είναι μεγάλος καημός!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Μπράβο Γιώτα! Θέλω κι εγώ 8αράκι μπροστά!!!!!! Είναι μεγάλος καημός!


Μαρία μου δεν είσαι η μόνη που το θέλει!!!!!!

----------


## PM79

Καλημέρα σε όλες/όλους.

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι τα κιλάκια μας μειώνονται και ότι πάμε καλά.  :Smile: 

Πωλίνα μου, λιποθυμικά επεισόδια, δυστυχώς έχουν πολλές αιτιολογίες και είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το συζητήσεις με το γιατρό σου και τη διατροφολόγο, μήπως πρέπει να διαφοροποιηθούν κάποιοι συνδυασμοί τροφών για καλύτερη απορρόφηση.

Παλεύω και γω να πετύχω τον ντόκτορ να πάω για επανεξέταση, αλλά τώρα που ξεκινήσαν τα χειρουργεία, είναι πνιγμένοι κανονικότατα.
Θα τον πετύχω, πού θα πάει.

Χτες μάσησα:

Πρωί: 1/3 τοστ.
Δεκατιανό: Μισό αυγό.
Μεσημέρι: 2 μπουκιές κοτόπουλο, 1 μπουκιά σαλάτα, μισή μπουκιά μακαρόνι κοφτό.
Απόγευμα: το μισό αυγό με το 1/3 του πρωινού τοστ.
Βράδυ: Το άλλο 1/3 του πρωινού τοστ με μισό φρούτο.

Η απώλεια καλά κρατεί και χαίρομαι που γνωστοί που έχω να δω καιρό, δεν με καταλαβαίνουν με την πρώτη  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάρη μου θα το ψάξω όσο μπορώ. Περιμένω να πάω στην επίσκεψη του 6μήνου που έχω στις 21 του μήνα, και εκεί θα τα πούμε. 

Τελικά νομίζω πως έχω την λιγότερη απώλεια από όλους μας  :Frown:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Μπράβο Γιώτα! Θέλω κι εγώ 8αράκι μπροστά!!!!!! Είναι μεγάλος καημός!


Μην ανησυχεις Μαράκι, σύντομα θα έρθει και σε σένα, και στο Πωλινάκι και όλους τους χειρουργημένους, όπως έχω ξαναπεί , είμαστε στο δρόμο χωρίς επιστροφή, απλά διαφέρουμε στο ρυθμό και στην ταχύτητα. Αλλά αυτό είναι μικρό μπροστά στο μεγάλο που μας συμβαίνει, ότι θα ζούμε με το σώμα που πάντα θέλουμε!

----------


## welldah

Πωλίνα μου μην απελπίζεσαι καθόλου! Έχεις χάσει 29 ολόκληρα κιλά! Το ξέρω πως κάποιοι χάνουν πιο γρήγορα αλλά πρέπει πάντα να σκέφτεσαι πως ο δικός μας οργανισμός είναι πιο ταλαιπωρημένος από άλλων λόγω δακτυλίου. Κι εγώ εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες έχω κολλήσει στα -13 που είναι ακόμη η αρχή κι έχω κάνει και τη φερράρι! Θα τα χάσεις κούκλα μου δεν είναι στο χέρι τους. Αυτό που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις πρώτα από όλα είναι να είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου.

----------


## welldah

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Μπράβο Γιώτα! Θέλω κι εγώ 8αράκι μπροστά!!!!!! Είναι μεγάλος καημός!
> 
> 
> Μην ανησυχεις Μαράκι, σύντομα θα έρθει και σε σένα, και στο Πωλινάκι και όλους τους χειρουργημένους, όπως έχω ξαναπεί , είμαστε στο δρόμο χωρίς επιστροφή, απλά διαφέρουμε στο ρυθμό και στην ταχύτητα. Αλλά αυτό είναι μικρό μπροστά στο μεγάλο που μας συμβαίνει, ότι θα ζούμε με το σώμα που πάντα θέλουμε!


:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Πωλίνα μου μην απελπίζεσαι καθόλου! Έχεις χάσει 29 ολόκληρα κιλά! Το ξέρω πως κάποιοι χάνουν πιο γρήγορα αλλά πρέπει πάντα να σκέφτεσαι πως ο δικός μας οργανισμός είναι πιο ταλαιπωρημένος από άλλων λόγω δακτυλίου. Κι εγώ εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες έχω κολλήσει στα -13 που είναι ακόμη η αρχή κι έχω κάνει και τη φερράρι! Θα τα χάσεις κούκλα μου δεν είναι στο χέρι τους. Αυτό που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις πρώτα από όλα είναι να είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου.


Τα ξέρω κούκλα μου αυτά, αλλά και πάλι στεναχώριέμαι.....

Εν το μεταξύ δεν σας είπα, προχτες συναντήθηκα με μια κυρία η οποία έκανε χειρουργείο ίδια μέρα με μενα αλλά σε ιδιώτη γιατρό. Είχε και αυτή δακτύλιο και τον αφαίρεσε. Την είχα δει ξανά πριν 4 μήνες, και έλεγε πως πήγαινε καλά. είχε κάνει το χειρουργείο στα 120 κιλά, και στους 2 μήνες είχε χάσει 15 κιλά. Προχτές λοιπόν που την είδα, είχε γίνει πιο παχιά από πριν!!!! Τις λέω τί συμβαίνει? τί έγινε? μου λέει άσε, ξεκίνησα να πέρνω βάρος μετά τον 2 μήνα, χωρίς να τρώω κάτι παράνομο. Απλά μου λέει η ποσότητά μου δεν ήταν 80-100 γρ όπως είναι εσένα τώρα αλλά ήταν 400 γρ!!! Οταν μου λέει μίλησα τότε μαζί σου, και με άλλα άτομα κατάλαβα πως κάτι δεν πάει καλα. Τώρα που πήρα και όλα μου τα κιλά πίσω, ο γιατρός μου αποκάλυψε πως επειδή φοβίθηκε μήπως έχω διαφυγή λόγω δακτυλιδίου, μου έκοψε πολύ λίγο στομάχι. Καλύτερα μου λέει να μην μου έκανε το σληβ και να μου έλεγε ξέρεις βρήκα πρόβλημα με τον δακτύλιο και δεν σου έκανα το σληβ, θα το κάνουμε μετα. και πλήρωσε και 14.000 ευρώ!!! Στεναχωρέθηκα πολύ για αυτήν....

----------


## Mak

Καλά τι αλμπάνηδες κυκλοφορούν... και δεν την ενημέρωσε αμέσως! Καφρίλα!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Καλά τι αλμπάνηδες κυκλοφορούν... και δεν την ενημέρωσε αμέσως! Καφρίλα!


Οχι Γιώτα μου. Παρά μόνο τώρα της είπε ξέρεις, αν θες, έλα να σε ξανακάνω σληβ δωρεάν. Σιγά μην πάει όμως. να μπαίνει δεύτερο χειρουργείο στον ίδιο παραδόπιστο γιατρό? Της έδωσα τα στοιχία του δικού μου και θα έκλεινε ραντεβού να πάει να μιλήσουν να δει αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## sasa32

Εν το μεταξύ δεν σας είπα, προχτες συναντήθηκα με μια κυρία η οποία έκανε χειρουργείο ίδια μέρα με μενα αλλά σε ιδιώτη γιατρό. Είχε και αυτή δακτύλιο και τον αφαίρεσε. Την είχα δει ξανά πριν 4 μήνες, και έλεγε πως πήγαινε καλά. είχε κάνει το χειρουργείο στα 120 κιλά, και στους 2 μήνες είχε χάσει 15 κιλά. Προχτές λοιπόν που την είδα, είχε γίνει πιο παχιά από πριν!!!! Τις λέω τί συμβαίνει? τί έγινε? μου λέει άσε, ξεκίνησα να πέρνω βάρος μετά τον 2 μήνα, χωρίς να τρώω κάτι παράνομο. Απλά μου λέει η ποσότητά μου δεν ήταν 80-100 γρ όπως είναι εσένα τώρα αλλά ήταν 400 γρ!!! Οταν μου λέει μίλησα τότε μαζί σου, και με άλλα άτομα κατάλαβα πως κάτι δεν πάει καλα. Τώρα που πήρα και όλα μου τα κιλά πίσω, ο γιατρός μου αποκάλυψε πως επειδή φοβίθηκε μήπως έχω διαφυγή λόγω δακτυλιδίου, μου έκοψε πολύ λίγο στομάχι. Καλύτερα μου λέει να μην μου έκανε το σληβ και να μου έλεγε ξέρεις βρήκα πρόβλημα με τον δακτύλιο και δεν σου έκανα το σληβ, θα το κάνουμε μετα. και πλήρωσε και 14.000 ευρώ!!! Στεναχωρέθηκα πολύ για αυτήν.... [/quote]

ΈΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

----------


## gilie-

κριμα η κοπελα, πολυ κριμα

----------


## Mak

Απολογισμός ημέρας:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα σκαλτσούνι
μ- δυο μπουκιές κόκορα,δυο τηγ. κολοκυθάκια, δυο τηγαν. πατάτες
δ- μισή φρυγανιά με λαβας κιρι
β- 30 γρ. φιστίκια αιγίνης

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Χτες

Πρ. 1 φέτα του τοστ με τυρί και χαλούμι
Δεκ. Γάλα με νες
Μεσ. 60 γρ κοτόπουλο + 40 γρ σαλάτα
απογ. 4 μίνι ντολμαδάκια

Και η ζυγαριά σήμερα ακόμα στα 96.3.....

----------


## *Katie

ούτε στον χειρότερο εφιάλτη μου αυτό που έπαθε η κοπέλα!!!! Θα τον είχα τουφεκίσει! 14.000? και μαχαίρι τζάπμα!!!!!!!!!! καταγγελία -φυλακη!!!!!

χθες έφαγα

πρ-- τοστ ζαμπον-τυρι
δεκ- μπαρα δημητριακων
μεσ-- 2 κ.σ πατατα ψητη με μια μπουκια φέτα, 1 σακουλάκι ποπαπς 120θερμ
απ-- 1 νεκταρινι
βρ-- μισο μοσχ.μπιφτεκι μια φετα ντοματα

Παιδιά έχει κανείς νέα απο το Μιτσόκολο? έχει να εμφανιστεί καιρο και αναρωτιομουν αν κανείς επικοινωνεί μαζί της τηλεφωνικα

----------


## welldah

Katie κι εγώ είχα στο μυαλό μου το mitsokolo. Ελπίζω να είναι καλά!

----------


## polinaki1983

Από όσο ξέρω μόνο η Ναντίν έχει το τηλ της Μιτσοκόλο. Πάντος αραιά και πού έτσι χάνετε η μιτσο μας. Νιώθει την ανάγκη να απομακρινθεί από το φόρουμ και το κάνει και μετά επιστρέφει ξανά. Μπορούμε όμως να ζητήσουμε από την Ναντιν να την πάρει ένα τηλέφωνο αν μπορεί, για να μας φύγει η έγνια.

----------


## aggeloydaki

τελευταία φορά ήταν ονλίνε στις 29/8 και θέλω να πιστευω πως είναι καλά απλά όπως λέει η Πολίνα περνάει μία περίοδο "απεξάρτησης".

----------


## Mak

Για κανα-δυο μέρες , άφησα τον εαυτό μου να φάει λίγο περισσότερα από αυτά που μου άρεσουν, ξεκίνησα με εκείνα τα περιβόητα πολυδημητριακά πατατάκια, μετά έδωσα και κατάλαβαν κάτι ηλιόσποροι και φυστίκια.. Αλλά το ευχαριστήθηκα και τώρα προχωράω!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δυο μπισκότα digestive
μ- ένα καλαμάκι χοιρινό
α- ένα κομμάτι (μικρό) καρπούζι
β- μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό

Αγόρασα και δυο βαράκια του ενός κιλού, να σφίξουμε τα μπρατσάκια, αγόρασα και σκουφάκι και γυαλιά για το κολυμβητήριο, άντε να αρχίσω από βδομάδα!:P

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα 8ρακι βλέπω !!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΜΑΣ. ΑΝΤΕ και στο 7 εύχομαι συντόμως.χθες: 

πρ--1/2 φλ.γαλα με 2κσ δημητριακα και βρωμη
δεκ-- 2 κουλουρακια κανέλας με 1/2 φραπε μετριο
μεσ-- 1/2 τοστ τυρι-γαλοπουλα 
απ-- μια χουφτα πατατακια διαίτης
βρ-- 1/2 μπιφτεκι και ενα μικρο κομματακι φετα

σημερα:

π-- 1/2 τοστ τυρι -γαλοπουλα
δεκ-- 1 κουλουρακι κανέλας και 1/2 φρεντο μετριο
μεσ-- τπτ ( έκανα δουλειες και ξέχασα)
απ-- 1 φ.τυρι τοστ 
βρ-- 1/2 μπιφτεκι, 2 φετακια ντοματα και 1/2 δαχτυλο φετα

bmi κάτω του 25 !!! κλινικά οί κίνδυνοι που ελωχεύουν όντας υπερβαρη- παχυσαρκη έχουν εξαλειφθεί ...!! αντε για τελευταια 5 και ίσως και παραπάνω θα δω αναλογα πως θα είμαι. Δεν ξέρω γιατι μου έχει κολλήσει το 65 στο μυαλό. Θα φάω ξύλο στο τελος το βλέπω ( απο την Ειρήνη -διαιτολογος). κραξτε ελεύθερα.

----------


## Mak

Eυχαριστώ Κατερινάκι! Σε λίγο καιρό θα γιορτάσουμε και το 6άρακι σου! 

π- γάλα και δημητριακά
δ- μια φέτα γαλοπούλα βραστή
μ- ενα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο και δυο πατατούλες μίνι
α- μια χούφτα φυστίκια και ένα παγωτίνι
β- μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό

:P

----------


## welldah

Μπράβο και στις δύο! Katie για το φυσιολογικό πλέον ΔΜΣ και Γιώτα για το 8αράκι!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Μπράβο και στις δύο! Katie για το φυσιολογικό πλέον ΔΜΣ και Γιώτα για το 8αράκι!


ευχαριστω και στα δικά σου welldah!!

----------


## Mak

[quote]_Originally posted by *Katie_



> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Μπράβο και στις δύο! Katie για το φυσιολογικό πλέον ΔΜΣ και Γιώτα για το 8αράκι!


θενκς ντιαρ!

----------


## PM79

Hello σας.

Χτες:

Πρωί: 1 ασπράδι αυγού με λίγη φρυγανιά.
Μεσημέρι: λίγη τσιπούρα με πατάτα και 1 πηρουνιά σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: Ένα χυμό ανάμικτο φυσικό.
Βράδυ: Λίγο γιαούρτι με ακτινίδιο.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια μπάρα δημητριακών
μ- ντάκο (παξιμαδάκι+φέτα+ντομάτα)
α- ένα παγωτίνι (ντροπή μου, δεύτερο σε δυο συνεχόμενες μέρες)
β- δυο-τρεις μπουκιές χοιρινό

Ένιωσα την ανάγκη για παγωτό και την ικανοποίησα τις δυο τελεταίες μέρες. Ελπίζω να έπραξα σωστά..

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

π-- 1/2 φλ.γαλα και 2 κσ δημητριακα και βρωμη
δεκ- 1 τοστ γαλοπουλα-τυρι
μεσ-- 65γρ μπιφτεκι και 40γρ φετα
απ-- 2 κ.σ. παγωτο κρεμα και 4 ξηρους καρπους
βρ-- 4 πηρουνιες μακαρονια με 20 γρ φετα 

Γιώτα και εμενα μου μοιρισε το παγωτο αν και δεν ειμαι του παγωτου. ευτυχως με λιγο την έβγαλα καθαρη...

----------


## *Katie

καλως τον Παρη με την 50αρα του! μπραβο ρε θηριο!!! η ουρα εχει μεινει μονο. Πως πας απο χαλαρωση?

----------


## gilie-

καλημερα σε ολους κ απο μενα

αυτες τις μερες ξεκιναω με φρουτα...κατι με χει πιασει με τα φρουτα...καποια βιταμινη θα μου λειπει μαλλον, παντως οταν προσπαθω να φαω νεκταρινια ψιλοαγουρα δε καταφερνω ουτε ενα ολοκληρο!

----------


## Mak

gilie, μήλα μπορείς να φας? Εμένα προς το παρόν με βαραίνουν αφάνταστα, όπως και τα σταφύλια...

----------


## gilie-

ουτε μηλα, σταφιλια ναι τρωω...ε οχι πολλα! ουτε συκα πολλα μπορω...αλλα ενα φτανει για να παρεις την γευση!  :Wink:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Γιώτα μου τι ωραίο 8αράκι είναι αυτό που βλέπω!μπράβο!άντε και σε κατώτερα,μας περιμένει το 7  :Wink: 

Τα σταφύλια τα ξεφλουδίζετε κορίτσια ή δεν υπάρχει θέμα με τις φλούδες?εμένα μου απαγόρεψε τα σταφύλια ο ντόκτορ γιατί παχαίνουν  :Frown:

----------


## Mak

Όταν έφαγα σταφύλια, 10-15 ρωγες, τις έφαγα με τη φλούδα και το μετάνιωσα! στομαχόπονος για κανένα πεντάωρο...
Ιωάννα, όταν το δω το 7.... θα κανω bungee jumping!

----------


## *Katie

εγω φρούτα τρώω άνετα. μήλο μισο ( αν το θες και σε βαραίνει , βραστο ή ψησε το και βαλε λιγο μελι και κανελα μμμμμ τέλειο γλυκο) , σταφυλια ,φτυνω την φλουδα. Που τα έβαλες τα 15 Γιώτα??? καρπούζι,ροδακινο, νεκταρινι, αχλαδι, πεπονι,μπανανα 1/2 κλπ όλα οκ

1/2 συκο και καταστράφηκα!!!! ακτινιδιο ουτε να το φανταστω.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Εγώ από φρούτα μπορώ να φάω μόνο ροδάκινο και νεκταρίνι και λίγο αχλάδι. ολα τα άλλα με βαρένουν. 1 ρόγα σταφύλι και με πέθανε..... Καλά για το σύκο δεν το συζητώ, και ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μου. Με το κιλό τα έτρωγα!

Την Κυριακή έφτιαξα μουσακά και ήταν τέλιος!!!!!! Εφαγα κυριακή μεσημέρι, κυριακή βράδυ και χτες μεσημέρι!

----------


## gilie-

εγω ολα τα φρουτα τα τρωω αλλα εχει περασει και κοντα 1,5 χρονος απο το χειρουργειο μου βρε κοριτσια

----------


## PM79

Katie Ε η κοιλίτσα κάποια στιγμή θα θέλει ένα σιδέρωμα. Σε χέρια λίγα πράματα και στα πόδια το ίδιο.
Ξεκίνησα και γυμναστική επιτέλους και θα δείξει τι μαζεύεται και τι όχι.

Προς το παρόν, δε με απασχολεί καθόλου το θέμα.

Να χάσω και τα υπόλοιπα, να σταθεροποιηθεί το πράμα και βλέπουμε  :Smile: 

Χτες: Πρωί: Μισό τοστ τυρί - γαλοπούλα.
Δεκατιανό: Το υπόλοιπο τοστ.
Μεσημέρι: 3 πηρουνιές ομελέτα (με πιπεριά, τυράκι, πράσο, φινόκιο και μανιτάρι).
Απόγευμα: Λίγο σταφύλι.
Βράδυ: Γιαουρτάκι με σταφύλι.

----------


## aggeloydaki

εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει από τις επανεξετάσεις που έχω συναντήσει πολλούς άνδρες πως όσα κιλά και να χάσουν η χαλάρωση είναι ελάχιστη και συνήθως κυρίως στην περιοχή της κοιλιάς,στα χέρια είναι λες και δεν είχαν ποτέ κιλά.Είδα δε έναν κύριο με απώλεια 73 κιλά και δεν υπήρχε ίχνος χαλάρωσης πουθενά!

----------


## *Katie

ναι οι αντρες κυρίως κοιλια. Αλλά αν δεν έχει γυρίσει πιετα η κοιλιτσα , μπορεί να σωθει η κατασταση με γυμναστικη . Στο κατω κατω έχουν απο την φυση τους περισσότερο μυικο ιστο που βοηθα. 

Πάρη να έχεις καλη πορεία εύχομαι και είμαι σιγουρη οτι θα φτασεις εκει που θελεις.

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα έχουμε:

Πρ. γάλα + νες
Δεκ. φρυγανιά + αναρή
μεσ. Φασολάδα γιαχνί (100 γρ με το ζουμάκι) και 1 φρυγανιά

Απογ. 1 νεκταρίνι
Βρ. αυγοσαλάτα (1 αυγό+ντοματίνια+μαρούλι+1 κουταλιά σάλτσα σαλάτας λάιτ) 100 γρ.

Ανάλογα το πόσο νωρίς θα φάω το βραδυνό μου, ίσως πιο και μισό ποτήρι γάλα το βράδυ ή 1 χυμό.

----------


## gilie-

εγω γυναικα ειμαι και εχω μια κοιλια με μια πιετα ή αλλιώς δίπλα 4 δαχτυλα!!! ουφ...ουτε να την κοιταζω δε θελω...μονο να την κρυβω :sniff:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by gilie-_
> εγω γυναικα ειμαι και εχω μια κοιλια με μια πιετα ή αλλιώς δίπλα 4 δαχτυλα!!! ουφ...ουτε να την κοιταζω δε θελω...μονο να την κρυβω :sniff:


εσύ μπορεί να μην θες να την κοιτάζεις αλλά εγώ είμαι υπερήφανη για το κατόρθωμά σου όπως και για όλους που προσπαθούν ή τα έχουν καταφέρει!!! Θα την φτιάξεις και την κοιλίτσα όταν είσαι έτοιμη και μετά ουυυυυ με μπραζιλ στην θαλασσα σε βλεπω

και τελος προτιμω αδυνατη και με πιετα ή όπως αλλιως θες το λες , παρά παχύσαρκη και τσιτα.

----------


## Mak

Γεια σας παιδάκια, σήμερα έχει πάει ως εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα κριτσίνι πολύσπορο
μ- δυο πηρουνιές μακαρόνια και αρκετά φυστίκια αιγίνης
α- λίγο καρπούζι
β- μισό βραστό καλαμπόκι και μισή κουπίτσα με κρέμα καραμελέ sweet & balance

Σημείωση: Πάρη , τρως πολύ λίγο!

----------


## *Katie

Να γράψω και εγω τα σημερινά γιατί ειμαι κομματια και θα πάω για ύπνο..

π-- 1/2 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης, φρεντο μετριο με μαυρη ζαχ.
δεκ-- το αλλο μισό
μεσ-- 2 φ. τυρι τοστ και 1 φρυγανια ( μεχρι να μαγειρέψω γυρισα το απογευματινο με το μεσημεριανο) 
απ-- 1/2 μικρη ντοματα γεμιστη και 20γρ μυζηθρα
βρ-- 1/2 φ.καρπουζι

έχω αρχίσει να πίνω ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες νερό πανω απο 1,5 λιτρο την ημερα και με σχετική ευκολία. Όμως δεν έχει αυξηθεί η όρεξη μου αλλά ούτε και οι ποσοτητες του φαγητού μου περισσότερο από ότι έτρωγα στο 6μηνο.

----------


## Mak

Κορίτσια και αγόρι, σήμερα δεν ήμουν καλά, ξύπνησα με ένα πλάκωμα στο στέρνο και μια δυσκολία να κατέβει ακόμη και το νερό από τον οισοφάγο στο στομάχι, θυμήθηκα την πρωτη βδομάδα μου χειρουργημένη, κάπως έτσι ήμουν. Με γαργαλάει και ο λαιμός, πονάει και το κεφάλι μου φρικτά, μάλλον κάτι με τριγυρίζει..

Από φαγητό τώρα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- τίποτα
μ- δυο δάκτυλα ψάρι και λίγες πατάτες ψητές
α- μισή κρέμα καραμελέ sweet & balance
β- κρακεράκια μίνι με λίγο τυρί και γαλοπούλα βραστή.

----------


## aggeloydaki

ωχ Γιώτα μου ελπίζω να μην σε τριγυρίζει καμία ίωση!προσπάθησε για λίγο να μην πίνεις παγωμένα νερά!και εύχομαι να είναι περαστικό ότι σε τριγυρίζει!

----------


## Mak

Ευχαριστώ Ιωαννάκι, ελπίζω να ξυπνήσω αύριο περδίκι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!!

Γιώτα μου ελπίζω σήμερα να είσαι καλύτερα.

Χθες:
Πρ. Γάλα + νες
δεκ. Αναρή
Μεσ. Μπιφτεκοσαλάτα (60 γρ μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλου + 2 ντοματίνια + 1 μικρό μαρουλόφυλλο + 2 ροδέλλες αγγουράκι + 1 κγλ σάλτσα σαλάτας λάιτ)
Απογ. Αναρή και 1 χούφτα special K
βρ. Λίγο κοτόπουλο πανέ 
1 χυμό και μισή χούφτα πασατέμπο

----------


## *Katie

Γιωτάκι περαστικά!!! και εγώ όταν ήμουν άρρωστη κάπως έτσι ένιωθα. προσπάθησε να πίνεις όσο μπορεις υγρά-χυμους-σουπες όπως στην αρχή και για το φαγητό δεν πειράζει όσο μπορεις. 

χθες

πρ και δεκ-- 80γρ τσουρεκι με σοκολατα 
μεσ- 1/2 πιπερια γεμιστη, 30γρ φετα
απ-- 40γρ κιτρινο τυρι λαιτ και 1 1/2 φρυγανια
βρ-- 3 πηρουνιες μακαρονια σκετα με 20γρ φετα


σημερα ξεκιναω μια νεα διατροφη 2 εβδομάδων για δοκιμη απο τον διαιτολογο της αδελφης μου που είναι σουπερ ο ανθρωπος , που βασιζεται σε συνδυασμους με σκοπο να ισορροπει την γλυκοζη στο αίμα. δεν ειναι μαγικη διαιτα εχει τα παντα . θα σας γράφω και να δουμε και τι απωλεια θα εχω και πως θα νιωθω.

----------


## *Katie

σημερα λοιπον με την νέα διατροφη ( μετά την χθεσινή κρεπάλη με τα τσουρέκια χεχε)

π-- 1/2 φλ.γαλα και 2 κσ βρωμη 2 δαγκωνιες μπανανα
δεκ- ενα σπιτικο μπισκοτο βρωμης ( τα έφτιαξα με τα χερακια μου)
μεσ-- 1/2 κουταλα φασολαδα , 40γρ φετα, 2ελιες , 1 μπουκιτσα παξιμαδι κρητης 
απ- μερικες ρογες σταφυλι και 5 αναλατους ξηρους καρπους
βρ- 1 ασπραδι αυγο , 2 δαχτυλα αγουρι, 1 μπουκιτσα παξιμαδι , 20γρ γραβιερα 

τα μπισκοτα βρωμης είναι ενα πληρες σνακ είναι πολύ εύκολα. Σαν μπαρες δημητριακων μονο πιο υγιεινες και εξαιρετικα μπουκωτικες καθως δεν έχουν καθολου αλευρι μονο βρωμη ,μελι, ταχινι, μαυρη σοκολατα, ξηρους καρπους. Σαν ρεντ μπουλ ενα πραγμα!!! Όπως θα δείτε αποφεύγω οτιδήποτε τυποποιημενο και επεξεργασμενο στο μετρο που μου επιτρεπεται. 

οποιος θελει συνταγη για τα μπισκοτα σφυραει...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα.

Κατερινάκι για ρίξε την συνταγή, ενδιαφέρον ακούγετε.

Χθες:
Πρ. Φραπέ με γάλα
Δεκ. Φρυγανιά + τυράκι + χαλούμι
Μεσ. Αυγοσαλάτα (1 αυγό μικρό, 2 ντοματίνια, 1 μαρουλόφυλο μικρό, 1 κγλ σάλτσα σαλάτασ λάιτ, 1 φρυγανιά)
Απογ. 1μιση μικρό τυροπιτάκι
Βράδυ Ελάχιστο γάλα, ένιωθα πολύ φουσκωμένη

----------


## *Katie

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι θέλω και τρώω αυγό???? έστω και το ασπραδι την έκανε την ζημια του χθες. 1 το βραδυ κοιμήθηκα απο τις αναγούλες. 

Πωλίνα και όποιος ενδιαφερετε η συνταγή για τα υγειινα πανγρήγορα μπρισκότα βρώμης έχει ως εξής:

2 φλ.βρωμη
1/2 φλ. μέλι
1/2 φλ. ταχινι ολικής άλεσης
1 κ.σ. θρυματισμένους ξηρους καρπούς ( αναλατους ότι θέλετε)
όσο επιθυμείτε σταγόνες μαύρης σοκολάτας.εγώ έβαλα 3 κ.σ. ( ή ξηρούς καρπους και σταφίδες για παραλλαγή)
2 κσ ελαιόλαδο

όλα μαζί τα ανακατεύεται , πλάθεται ( περίπου 9 μπισκότα) και τα ψήνεται για 10 λεπτά σε προθερμασμενο φούρνο στους 180 στον αέρα.
καλή επιτυχία !!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κατερινάκι μου!!!!! Απωρία 1: πια βρώμη παίρνεις? Απωρία 2: πιο είναι το ταχίνι ολικής άλεσης? αυτό που είναι καφεϊδές???????? 

Εχεις δοκιμάσει να φας το αυγό με ντομάτα και όχι με αγγουράκι ??? Εγώ όποτε το τρώω με ντομάτα μου είναι οκ, αν φάω αγγουράκι μου κάθετε βαρή. Τί μέγεθος αυγά παίρνεις? Εγώ τα μικρά. Για δες το, μήπως παίρνεις τα XL και γιαυτό σε μπουχτίζουν. Εμένα βρασμένο το αυγό ζυγήζει κάπου 50 γρ.

----------


## *Katie

βρώμη όποια θες. εγώ βρήκα της quacker στο σουπερ μάρκετ. Αλλά μάλλον όταν τελειώσει θα πάω στα βιολογικά να πάρω καλύτερη. ταχίνι ναι είναι το σκουρόχρωμο. 

έχω δοκιμάσει το αυγό με όλους τους δυνατούς τρόπους. είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους υπολογίζω και μάλιστα σούπερ οικολογικό από τις κότες τις πεθεράς μου στο χωριό. έφαγα χθες μετά από καιρό ( δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι την τελευταία φορά που διαμαρτηρόμουν πάλι) αλλά μόνο το ασπράδι επειδή είναι πιο ελαφρύ. τι 50 γρ αν ήταν 30 με το ζόρι!!! ασε πάνε τα αυγουλάκια μπουχουχουυυυυ. και πιο πολύ στενοχωριέμαι διότι έχει ελάχιστες θερμίδες , είναι πλήρης τροφή , φουλ στην πρωτεινη και κάνει πολύ καλό στα μαλλιά. άσε που σε μπουκώνει και δεν πεινάς για ώρες. !!! όσοι μπορείτε να τα τρώτε . 

πείτε καμία συμβουλή αν ξέρετε τι έρχεται κοντά στις διατροφικές αξίες του αυγού

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι το θυμάμαι που το ξαναέλεγες. Εγώ πάντος μπορώ και το τρώω, και όντος με κρατάει χορτάτη για ώρες. Ομελέτα ίσως? ή scrable με γάλα μέσα? ή με τριμμένη ψημένη ντοματούλα και αυτό σπασμένο μέσα? Μελάτο? ή αν φάς μόνο το κροκάδι χωρίς το ασπράδι? Ισως είναι το ασπράδι που σε πειράζει.

----------


## *Katie

9 μήνες έχω δοκιμάσει τα παντά.... θα ξαναδοκιμάσω στον χρόνο τώρα μπας και το αντέξω αν ανοίξει λίγο πιο πολύ το στομάχι. σε ευχαριστώ πάντως Πωλινάκι μου.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 9 μήνες έχω δοκιμάσει τα παντά.... θα ξαναδοκιμάσω στον χρόνο τώρα μπας και το αντέξω αν ανοίξει λίγο πιο πολύ το στομάχι. σε ευχαριστώ πάντως Πωλινάκι μου.


Ξέρεις, ίσως να μην είναι απαραίτητα το μέγεθος του στομαχιού το πρόβλημα, αλλά το ίδιο το αυγό. Σε γενηκές γραμμές βλέπω πως πάνω κάτω την ίδια ποσότητα τρώμε στα φαγητά. Πριν το σληβ, το αυγό με μπούχτιζε και εμένα, κιας είχα κανονικό μέγεθος στομάχι, μου προκαλούσε μεγάλη δυσφορία. Γιαυτό και είχα χρόνια να φάω. Τώρα με το μικρό μου στομάχι δεν με πειράζει.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Την καλημέρα μου στους σλιβοδιατρεφόμενους!

Ώστε εδώ βολτάρει κι ο Παρούκος μου(εκτός από τα 50 κιλά,που άφησε σκόνη πίσω του)!
Λαμπρά συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια και το διψήφιο!Εσύ θα μας φας λάχανο όλους,το βλέπω!
Να χαρώ πως δεν πονάμε καθόλου;Πουθενά;Χαίρουμε άκρας υγείας;Πολλά πολλά φιλάκια και την αγάπη μου!

Περαστικά στο φιλάσθενο μας Γιωτουλίνι!Ελπίζω να νιώθεις καλύτερα σήμερα και να τη σκαπούλαρες με ελαφρά!

Λίγο διάβασα τι τρώτε και μου φαίνονται ελάχιστα.Εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα φυσικά...Να σας προσέχετε!Τα φιλιά μου σε όλους!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι και ελάχιστα Ναταλάκι μου... Εμένα κάποτε μου φαίνονται πελώριες ποσότητες (ειδικά μέσα στο πιατάκι που τις τρώω)!!!!

Ασχετο αλλά σε 6 κιλά αλλάζω στόχο!

----------


## PM79

Γεια σου Ναταλάκι, χρόνια και ζαμάνια  :Smile: 

Δεν προσπαθώ να φάω κανέναν, αλλά αφού φεύγουν τα άτιμα, ε δε θα τα σταματήσω κιόλας  :Big Grin: 

Χτες λοιπόν έπεσαν μαχόμενα:

Πρωί: 1 ασπράδι αυγού με μισή φρυγανιά.
Δεκατιανό: 1 φραπέ.
Μεσημέρι: 1 κριτσίνι με λίγο τυρί.
Απόγευμα: 1 φρέντο.
Βράδυ: Μυζήθρα με λίγη ντομάτα και λίγο παξιμάδι.

Λίγα και απλά, αλλά καμιά φορά δεν προλαβαίνω να μαγειρέψω.

----------


## *Katie

Ναταλάκι φτιάξε τα μπισκότα !! όλα τα λεφτά ! και ιδιαίτερα βοηθητικά στο εντερικό (αιώνιο θέμα μου) 

θα σας βάλω και άλλη μια συνταγή συντόμως ακόμη εξίσου εύκολη και καταπληκτική , ισορροπείς την γλυκόζη σου και bye bye γλυκά!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τι μαχόμενα έπεσαν καλέ;Σιγά τη μάχη που χρειάστηκε να δώσουν δυό γουλιές και δυό μπουκιές...Παρούκο,σύνελθε!
Απορώ πού βρίσκεις ενέργεια όλη μέρα για εργασία,παιδιά ολόκληρος άντρας δυό μέτρα!(άσε με να σε φαντάζομαι έτσι)
Επίσης σε πληροφορώ πως είσαι καστανός σκούρος,έχεις χαμηλή αλογοουρά με μικρή αραίωση στους κροτάφους,φοράς 
φαρδιά τζηνς και χαλαρά μπλουζάκια!Μου βιάζει την εικόνα και μια καρουδιά πουκάμισο,αλλά την στέλνω από κει που'ρθε...

Κατερίνα,Κατερινάκι...δεν ξέρεις σε ποιόν μιλάς,μου φαίνεται!Σήμερα είπα να κάνω ζελέ για τη μαμά.
Διαβάζω τις οδηγίες...πόσο δύσκολο τάχα μπορεί να είναι;Προσπάθησα να φανταστώ πόσο είναι 250γρ
(στάνταρ παραπάνω έβαλα τώρα που το σκέφτομαι)κι αντί να διαλύσω πρώτα το ζεστό νερό με τη σκόνη,έβαλα μαζί και το κρύο
κι άντε να διαλυθούν τα γρομπαλάκια...Μετά από πόσες πηρουνιές,βλέπω μπροστά μου τη φραπεδιέρα.Λέω,το'χω!
Με δυό βζζζζ μου γίνεται το μπωλ ένας άσπρος αφρός σα μαρέγκα!(εδώ θέλω να εντυπωσιαστείτε με την ορολογία μου!)
Μετά πόση ώρα προσπάθησα να εξαφανίσω την ασπρίλα ανακατώνοντας,ώσπου πήρα ένα κουτάλι κι άρχισα να το πετάω...
Ε...λίγο ζελέ έμεινε...΄Εριξα και κάτι φρουτάκια αμέσως,παρά τις οδηγίες που με ήθελαν να περιμένω(τίποτ'άλλο;) και σκεφτόμουν
μετά την Πωλίνα κι όλες εσάς τις χρυσοχέρες.Κι εσύ μου λες τώρα να κάνω και μπισκοτάκια;Πού πας ρε Καραμήτρο;Θα κάνω όμως
την υπέρβαση μόνο για χάρη σου(μόλις επιστρέψω σπίτι μου που έχω κι ένα κουάκερ μήνες αγορασμένο,που περιμένω να λήξει).
Ταχίνι ολικής δεν ήξερα πως υπάρχει.Θα το πάρουμε κι αυτό!Στο πλάσιμο λίγο θα σιχαθώ το πλατς πλατς,αλλά θα το κάνω,η έρμη!
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι έχω άπειρα σχεδιάκια φορμάκια στα κουτιά τους!Καιρός να νιώσουν χρήσιμα.Λοιπόν!Πορώθηκα!
Όταν τα κάνω θα σας τα δείξω σε φωτογραφία κι αυτό είναι δέσμευση!Μετά να μου μάθετε και κανένα κέικ γιατί έχω έναν 
υπέροχο μεγάλο άγγελο φόρμα που λαχταρά υπόσταση!Και μετά να προγραμματίσω και το 4ο με το καλό χειρουργείο μου!By-pass!

----------


## polinaki1983

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ ΑΧΑ Ναταλάκι μου!!!!!!!!!!! Με έκανες και γελάω μόνη μου και διερωτούνται εδώ στο γραφείο τί έπαθα!!!!!

Κουκλίτσα μου, τα φορμάκια και την φόρμα αγγέλου, για στίλτα από δω για να έχουν σίγουρα σωστή μεταχείρηση!!! Και σου υπόσχομαι πως θα έρθει κουριερ να σε βρει ένα ωραίο μοσχομυριστό πακετάκι!!!! Τι λες?

Γιατί ρε σύ, σκέφτεσε για 4 χειρουργείο???? :shocked2: Επειδή θα φτιάξεις κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να το φας κι όλας!!! Για δες εμένα που από όσα φτιάχνω, το μόνο που μπαίνει στο στόμα μου είναι 1 μπουκίτσα για απλή δοκιμή της συνταγής (αν η συνταγή είναι νέα). Αν είναι ξανά χρησιμοποιημένη, ούτε την μπουκίτσα δεν τρώω!!! Μου αρέσει να τα βλέπω έτσι στολισμένα!

Α, απόψε και αυριο φτιάχνω πεταλούδες!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μάλλον ο κούριερ θα με βρει με στραβοσουλουπωμένη συσκευασία και ενοχοποιητικά ψίχουλα επάνω του!

Πάντα απέφευγα ό,τι φάνταζε λαχταριστό για να μην παχύνω(απόλυτα πετυχημένη μέθοδος-απόδειξη τα 180 κιλά!)
Να ζω στη Θεσσαλονίκη και να μην έχω δοκιμάσει καν τις φημησμένες λιχουδιές της,να μη γνωρίζω μέρη
και τσαχπινιές,φυσικά να μη μαθαίνω να μαγειρεύω(παρά τα βιβλία με συνταγές που σκονίζονται στο ράφι
της κουζίνας κι όλα τα απαραίτητα σκεύη στις συσκευασίες τους)...Τελευταία μου φωνάζουν τα cupcakes.
Αλλά διστάζω να μάθω να κάνω ο,τιδήποτε!Νομίζω το μυαλό μου θα είναι εκεί μέχρι να τελειώσουν.
Και καθώς μένω(έμενα...αχ)μόνη,κανένας δε θα βοηθήσει στην κατανάλωση του δημιουργικού οργασμού μου!
Τα κουλουράκια θα τα κάνω καθώς δεσμεύτηκα.Επίσης κάπου κάποτε είχα δει πως ανάλογα εύκολα γίνονται
και οι μπάρες δημητριακών.Κι αυτό θα ήταν καλή φάση γιατί του εμπορίου είναι τίγκα στη ζάχαρη!(Πήρα βλέπω φόρα!)

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Α, απόψε και αυριο φτιάχνω πεταλούδες!


Mε το καλό,Πωλινάκι μου!Πολύχρωμα σου φτερουγίσματα!

----------


## *Katie

Ναταλάκι είσαι κορυφαία !!!! Καιρό είχα να γελάσω με την καρδιά μου, το ζελε σου είναι γκουρμέ νοστιμιά, εσύ θα το παρουσιάσεις σαν ένα μοναδικό επίτευγμα που και να θέλει άλλος να το φτιάξει μάλλον δεν μπορεί , είσαι μοναδική στο είδος ... άρα ανεκτίμητη ! Νιώθω πολύ χαρούμενη που για χάρη μου θα δοκιμάσεις να φτιάξεις τα κουλουρια μου. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις γιατί δεν μπλέκεσαι με νερά! Αντέ περιμένω φωτογραφίες!!! 
και αν καταφέρεις αυτά σου έχω και πιο γκουρμέ συνταγή εξίσου θρεπτική και άκρως επιτρεπτή για να μπορούμε να τρωμε κάθε μέρα χωρίς τύψεις. 

Πωλίνα καλά εσύ ανοίκεις σε άλλη κατηγορία . Έχεις πάρει ντοκτορά. Δεν σε φτάνει καμία μας. Χαίρομαι από την μια που δεν είσαι κοντά μου γιατί αλλιώς πάει στραφι και η επέμβαση και όλα!!!!

----------


## *Katie

Επίσης Ναταλάκι , αχχχχχ όσο σκέφτομαι τους γλυκούς πειρασμούς που σε τρυγιρίζουν εκεί που είσαι ....μου τρέχουν τα σάλια σαν της κόρης μου που βγάζει δόντια! Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μπορείς να αντισταθείς λίγο ( και αυτό παίζει πάλι ) είναι να κάνεις ανεπανάληπτο, συνεχές .....πως να το πω τώρα μην με κόψουν....ε.... σεχ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Οχι ακριβώς τέτιες πεταλούδες Ναταλάκι μου γιατί αυτές είναι με βουτυρόκρεμα, και δυστυχώς μέσα στην ζέστη δεν αντέχει, λιώνει. Θα σας τις δείξω αύριο!!!!

----------


## Mak

Γεια σας παιδάκια μου! Νιώθω καλύτερα αλλά όχι και σούπερ, κάτι φουσκώματα, κάτι απροσδιόριστες ενοχλήσεις τις έχω αλλά όχι τίποτα τρομερό. 
Πριν λίγο έφαγα το βραδυνό μου και σε μια ώρα πάω για την πρώτη μου βουτιά στο κολυμβητήριο του δήμου μας, γράφτηκα χτες και ξεκινάω αμέσως όπως διαβάζετε! Θα σας πω την εμπειρία αύριο!

π- γάλα με κορνφλεικς
δ- 1 digestive και ένα κριτσίνι
μ- ένα μικρό μπωλ με μαρούλι, κοτόπουλο και τυρί
α- ένα παγωτίνι
β- ένα παξιμάδι μίνι με λίγη ντομάτα και φέτα

----------


## *Katie

σήμερα

π-- 2 παξιμαδακια με 25γρ γραβιέρα
δεκ- 1/2 κουλούρακι βρώμης και 1/2 φρεντο
μεσ- 50γρ κοτοπουλο ψητο και 2 κ.σ. ρυζι και λίγο αγγουράκι
απ-- 1 παξιμαδακι με 25 γρ γραβιέρα
βρ- 3 κ.σ. ρυζι και 2 κσ γιαούρτι

----------


## OSANAMA

καλησπερα σε ολους......μιας και φρεσκομανικομενη ηθελα να σας ρωτησω μηπως γνωριζετε.....εφτιαξα το αλεσμενο μου και προσθεσα το λεμονακι να νοστιμησει λιγο....
απο το απογευμα ομως εχω μια καουρα στο λαιμο που θα το κοψω τελειως το λεμονι.
λετε να ειναι τιποτα αλλο???
συγνωμη αλλα δωστε μου τα φωτα σας μεχρι να παρω λιγο τον αερα ........:fake sniffle:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Γεια σας παιδάκια μου! Νιώθω καλύτερα αλλά όχι και σούπερ, κάτι φουσκώματα, κάτι απροσδιόριστες ενοχλήσεις τις έχω αλλά όχι τίποτα τρομερό. 
> Πριν λίγο έφαγα το βραδυνό μου και σε μια ώρα πάω για την πρώτη μου βουτιά στο κολυμβητήριο του δήμου μας, γράφτηκα χτες και ξεκινάω αμέσως όπως διαβάζετε! Θα σας πω την εμπειρία αύριο!


Γιωτούλα μου πολύ χαίρομαι που νιώθεις έστω λίγο καλύτερα,καλό κουράγιο στο κολυμβητήριο εγώ πήγα τρεις συνεχόμενες ημέρες και οι γάμπες μου είναι τόσο απίστευτα πιασμένες και πονάω :sniff:

----------


## Mak

OSANAMA, δυστυχώς οι καούρες δεν είναι κάτι ασυνήθιστο, εγώ για να καταλάβεις τις έχω ακόμη και κοντεύω τέσσερις μήνες χειρουργημένη! Μην ξαπλώνεις αμέσως μετά το γεύμα, κάτσε τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα καθιστή άν όχι όρθια, αυτό είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση όπως μου εξήγησε ο γιατρός. Εγώ εκεί πρεπει να την έχω πατήσει γιατί από την αρχή έκανα τη βλακεία να ξαπλώνω σχετικά σύντομα μετά το φαγητό. Ακόμη και τώρα που ξέρω τι ενοχλητική είναι η καούρα, επειδή είμαι και υπναρου και "του καναπέ" άνθρωπος, κάνω τις παρασπονδίες μου με αποτέλεσμα να παίρνω ακόμη τα Λαπραζόλ κάθε 2-3 μέρες. 

Ιωάνναααααααααα, συνκολυμβήτρια μου εσύ! Λοιπόν, η πρώτη μου βραδιά στο κολυμβητήριο δεν ήταν ολυμπιακών προδιαγραφων βέβαια, κολύμπησα 6Χ 50 μέτρα, δλδ. 300 μέτρα, και πάλι καλά αφού είμαι αγύμναστη εδώ και αιώνες. Το μόνο ενθαρρυντικό είναι ότι ο γυμναστης του κολυμβητηρίου με έβαλε στον τρίτο διάδρομο δλδ όχι στους εντελώς αργούς, άλλωστε το στυλ που κολυμπάω είναι απαράμιλλο:tumble: χαχα, στην εφηβεία μου ήμουν δελφινάκι και έκανα και τότε κολύμβηση, αλλά κανονική προπόνηση. 

ΝΑ πω την αλήθεια , πάνω από είκοσι λεπτά δεν πρέπει να κολύμπησα, ντρέπομαι που το λέω αλλά βαριόμουν και λίγο..
Η διατροφική διαταραχή που είχα/έχω(?) με κρατούσε μέσα τα βράδια, καταναλώνοντας παροξυσμικά όλα τις αγαπημένες/καταραμένες αμαρτίες, τώρα στη θέση αυτού θα κολυμπάω... Υγιές μεν, αλλά μου λείπουν οι σκουπιδοτροφές, ειδικά οι αλμυρές (τα γλυκα σχεδόν καθόλου). Αχ πότε θα σιάξω αυτό τον παλιοχαρακτήρα, φτιάχνει το σώμα αλλά το μυαλό θέλει δουλειά πολλή..

----------


## mitsokolo

καλημεεεεερα ! τι κανετε αγαπημενα μανικωτακια μου? 
ειπα μιας που ηρθα να γραψω τουλαχιστον 4 μερες τι τρωω μιας που ειμαι και σληβωμενο και εγκυμονουσα, ισως βοηθησει στο μελλον για καποια αλλη κοπελα! ( το ευχομαι)

λοιπον κατ'αρχην η ορεξη μου ΔΕΝ αυξηθηκε, ομως προσπαθω να τρωω πιο φυσιολογικα -οσο γινετε- 
σε μια εβδομαδα μπαινω στον 7ο και εχω παρει 2 κιλα και γενικα στο σωμα δεν βλεπω αλλαγη εκτος κοιλιας φυσικα, ακομα φοραω τα τζιν μου και τις τζιν φουστες. αυτα τα ολιγα κααι ιδου τα σαβουριασματα μου!
την καλημερα μου σε ολους και φιλια! :bouncing:


~πρωι. 1 τοστ & 1 ποτηρι γαλα
~δεκ. 1 κομματι τυρι & 1 ποτηρι χυμο
~μεσ. 2 σουτζουκακια λιγη πατατα και φετα
~απ. 1 γιαουρτι & 1 μπαρα ολικης
~βραδ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα



~πρωι. 2 φρυγανιες ολικης με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη, 1 δαμασκηνο & 1 ποτηρι γαλα
~δεκ. 1 κοματι τυρι , 1 ποτηρι χυμο & λιγο φρεντακι
~μεσ. γαριδες κοκκινιστες
~απογ. 1 γιαουρτι & μια μπαρα ολικης
~βραδ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα 


~πρωι. 1 μπολακι κουακερ με γαλα και ξηρους καρπους & 2 δαμασκηνα
~δεκ. 1 κοματι τυρι & 1 ποτηρι χυμο
~μεσ. σπρινγκ ρολς σπιτικα με λαχανικα και κοτοπουλο
~απο. 1 γιαουρτι & μια μπαρα ολικης
~βραδ. μια φρυγανια ολικης με 1 κγ. νουτελα (ναι ναι καλα ακουσατε) & 1 ποτηρι γαλα 


~πρωι. 1 ποτηρι γαλα & 1 τοστ
~μεσ. 1 κομματι σπανακοπιτα
~απογ. 1 γιαουρτι & μια μπαρα ολικης
~βραδ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα και μια κουπα σταφυλι

----------


## Mak

μιτσοκολάκι, το ότι δεν αυξήθηκε η όρεξή σου είναι παρήγορο! Τι καλά!

----------


## *Katie

πιστή στο ραντεβού μου σήμερα έφαγα
π-- 2 παξιμαδάκια και 40γρ γραβιέρα ,λίγες ρόγες σταφύλι
δεκ- 1/2 κουλουράκι βρώμης
μεσ-- 30γρ κοτόπουλο ,2 κσ ρύζι και 1 κσ γιαούρτι
απ-- 1/2 κουλουράκι βρώμης 1/2 φρεντο
βρ- μισό τοστ γαλοπούλα τυρί

----------


## Mak

Χωρίς να θέλω να σας σοκάρω, διαβάστε:

π- ένα φραπέ γλυκό με πολύ γάλα και ένα τοστ(ζαμπόν, τυρί , μαγιονέζα)
δ- ένα σάντουιτς τίγκα στα λιπαρά συστατικά, τεραστίων διαστάσεων από το κυλικείο του σχολείου
μ- μια σοκολατόπιτα από το φούρνο της γωνίας μου με μισό κιλό Nirvana παγωτό cookies και μισό κιλό σποράκια
α- ένα φραπέ με πολύ γάλα και ένα πακέτο oreo
β- μια πιτσα dominos special των 10 κομματιών

Αυτό θα ήταν το διαιτολόγιο μου, αν δεν είχα χειρουργηθεί. Μελαγχολώ διπλά:
1) που χρειαζόμουν όλα αυτά για να νιώσω πλήρης
2) που πιθανόν τα χρειάζομαι ακόμη αλλά, επειδή δεν μπορώ να τα έχω, τα βλέπω το βράδυ στον ύπνο μου και ξυπνώντας το πρωί θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου που ακόμη τα σκέφτομαι...:thumbdown:

----------


## welldah

Γιώτα μου το διαιτολόγιό μας είναι τρομακτικά παρόμοιο! Με τη μόνη εξαίρεση πως εμένα μου φαίνονται λίγα ως ποσότητες :P . Κι εγώ τα ζητάω ακόμη και τα βλέπω στον ύπνο μου και πολλές φορές κάνω browsing και χαζεύω food porn  :Frown:  Και φαντάσου πως ούτε 2 μήνες δεν έχουν περάσει από την επέμβασή μου! Δεν είσαι μόνη. Το έχουμε πει άπειρες φορές πως η επέμβαση γίνεται στο στομάχι και όχι στο μυαλό. Δε ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να αποβάλλω αυτές τις σκέψεις όμως το οφείλω στον εαυτό μου να εκμεταλλευτώ αυτή την ευκαιρία που μου δόθηκε και να προσπαθήσω για το καλύτερο!

----------


## Mak

Αχ βρε Μαρία, τι καλά να άλλαζε και η νευρωτική μας σχέση με το φαγητό μαζί με την αλλαγή στο στομαχάκι μας...Και εγώ θα προσπαθήσω όμως για το καλύτερο! Είμαστε δυο, είμαστε τρεις , είμαστε χίλιοι δεκατρεις και στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο!:roll:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Γιώτα μου όντως με τρόμαξες!!άρχισα να διαβάζω και πριν φτάσω στο τέλος νόμιζα πως τα έφαγες χτες-σήμερα όλα αυτά και αναρωτήθηκα που χώρεσαν χαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχα.Κορίτσι  είμαστε πολλές που σκεφτόμαστε όσα θα θέλαμε να φάμε αλλά δεν μπορούμε!Εγώ δεν έτρωγα μεγάλες ποσότητες αλλά πολλές φορές τσιμπολόγαγα ενδιάμεσα και αν ήθελα να φάω κάτι δεν σκεφτόμουν θερμίδες κλπ και ούτε ένιωθα τύψεις!Αγαπημένη μου συνήθεια να αγοράζω περιοδικά μαγειρικής και ζαχαροπλαστικής,να χαζεύω τις συνταγές και να επιλέγω που και που να φτιάξω κάποιες από αυτές.Τώρα παρόλο που δεν μπορώ,την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε λέω του άνδρα μου "μην ξεχάσεις να μου παρεις τις Γλυκές Ιστορίες κυκλοφορεί σήμερα" και μου λέει "μπα πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να το παίρνουμε αφού πια δεν μπορείς να φας τίποτα από εκεί μέσα " και όμως σήμερα το απόγευμα πέρασα ένα δίωρο σχεδόν διαβάζοντας συνταγές για γλυκά που ξέρω πως ούτε πρόκειται να τα φτιάξω και πόσο μάλλον να τα φάω  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

Ας γράψω τι πραγματικά έφαγα σήμερα!

π- γάλα με κορνφλέικς
δ- τίποτα
μ- τρεις -τέσσερις μπουκιές μουσακά
α- δυο φρυγανιές με λα βας κιρί light
β- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με ελάχιστη ντομάτα και φέτα

Καληνύχτα σας!

----------


## aggeloydaki

αααα και για να φανώ η πράξενη της παρέας...εγώ σκέφτομαι πως τρώω σαλάτες,πένες στον φούρνο με 4 τυριά και μπόλικη κρέμα γάλακτος,παστίστιο,φασολάκ ια λαδερά και τέτοια σαχλά φαγητά που δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να τα φάω ακόμα ,ευελπιστώ πως σε κανένα εξάμηνο θα μπορώ να φάω κάποιες κουταλιές από όλα αυτά χωρίς να έχω τύψεις πως παραβαίνω τους κανόνες της διατροφής μου


edit αααα και παϊδάκια από αρνάκι στην σχάρα ονειρεύομαι  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα μου γλυκιά , τι μου θύμησες αχχχ! 
Σου έχω ευχάριστα νέα!!! Μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες έτσι αισθανόμουν και εγώ. Πονούσα ,πενθούσα.... το φαγητό που δεν μπορω να φάω. Μόλις κατέβηκα από τα 80κιλά και άρχισε να σχηματίζεται το νέο μου σώμα, να φοράω τελείως διαφορετικά ρούχα από πριν , να με φλερτάρουν, να αισθάνομαι σέξι άρχισε να θολώνει η εικόνα τους, είχα άλλα πράγματα να ασχοληθώ. Με έπιασε μια μανία - και ακόμη την έχω- να βελτιώσω πράγματα πάνω μου πχ μανικιουρ , πεντικιουρ, αισθητικο, μακιγιαζ, να κλεισω ραντεβου με δερματολογο για αποτριχωση με λειζερ, να αφαιρεσω μια ενοχλητική κρεατοελία απο την μούρη μου κλπ . Τώρα αν μου τα έβαζες όλα αυτά μπροστά και μου έδινες και το παλαιό στομάχι μου θα σου έλεγα ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω. 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως όταν θα αρχίσουν οι ριζικές αλλαγές πάνω σου , πιστεύω να συμβεί αυτό και σε εσένα. Σου μιλάει μια κοπέλα που έκανε ντελίβερι 5 φορές την εβδομάδα και είχε κάνει την περιπτερού της γειτονιάς πλούσια!!! 

σημερα έφαγα

π-- γαλα με βρωμη
δεκ- μπισκοτο βρωμης
μεσ- 40γρ μπιφτεκι με βρωμη και 3 κομματακια πατατα ψητη και ενα δαχτυλο αγγουρι
απ- 1/2 μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ- 1 κομματι πίτσα 

Μετά από τόση βρωμη είπα να φάω και κάτι βρώμικο! Κυριακή είναι το επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## break

Κορίτσια καλησπέρα κ συγνώμη εαν παρεμβαίνω αλλά Κατερινάκι θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω πως το πήρες απόφαση ν΄αλλάξεις ριζικά τον τρόπο σκέψης κ συμπεριφορά απέναντι στο φαγητό που φαντάζομαι θα ήτανε αρκετών χρόνων!!!!


Σε ρωτάω γιατί σκέφτομαι να κάνω sleeve αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν θα αλλάξει το μυαλό μου........

----------


## *Katie

μόλις έκανα την επέμβαση αρχικά δεν μπορούσα να φάω οπότε αναγκαστικά έχανα κιλά. Μετά επειδή δεν ήθελα να απογοητεύσω τον εαυτό μου , που πήγα και έβαλα μαχαίρι ,πίεζα τον εαυτό μου να μην τρώει απαγορευμένα αλλά όλο τριγυρνούσαν στο μυαλό μου . Μετά συνέβει αύτο που είπα παραπάνω. Νομίζω ότι έτρωγα πριν σκουπίδια για να καλύπτω την δυστυχία μου που δεν μπορούσα να βρω απόλαυση σε κάτι άλλο. Τώρα έχουν αντιστραφεί οι όροι και αντιμετωπίζω πια το φαγητό τελείως διαφορετικά. Δεν λέω θα φάω και το γλυκάκι μου και τα πατατάκια μου αλλά μία στο τόσο, και τις περισσότερες φορές προγραμματισμένα. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει όσο πιο ισορροπημένη διατροφη έχω τόσο δεν επιθυμώ σκουπιδοτροφές. Κάνω και πειραματικά εδώ και λίγες μέρες μια διατροφη ( πλην την αποψινης πιτσας ) που ισορροπεί την γλυκόζη στο αίμα και βοηθά στο να αποφεύγεις τα γλυκα κλπ και έχω δεί διαφορά. 

Θέλει να το δουλέψεις πολύ στο μυαλό σου , δεν γίνεται από την μια μέρα στην άλλη αλλά σιγά σιγά. Η σληβ είναι μεγάλο εργαλείο και δυνατο αρκεί να έχεις και την θέληση να αλλάξεις.

----------


## break

Κουκλίτσα μου συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθεια σου!!!!!!

Βλέπω πως σου έμειναν μόνο 4 κιλάκια απο το στόχο σου!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα στην παρέα, μόλις γύρισα από το κολυμβητήριο, σήμερα κατάφερα 400 μ.
Επίσης έφαγα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια φρυγανιά και ένα babybel light
μ- δυο μπουκιές βραστό κοτόπουλο και λίγο ρύζι basmati
α- 1/4 φρέντο
β- λίγο πεπόνι και λίγο ρύζι basmati, 1 φρυγανιά με φέτα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα

Χτες είχαμε

Πρ. 1 φρυγανιά + τυρί
Δεκ. γάλα + νες
Μεσ. 2 κουταλιές ρύζι μπασμάτι και 1 κομματάκι γαλοπούλα στον φούρνο (συνολικό βάρος 100 γρ)
Απ. 1/2 καπ κέικ
Βρ. ψωμί + ταχίνι

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα και από μένα 
χθες:

π-- 2 παξιμαδακια και 40γρ γραβιέρα , μερικές ρογες σταφυλι
δεκ- 1 μπισκότο βρώμης
μεσ-- 1/3 πίτα από σουβλάκι ψητή στο σχαρα, 30 γρ μπιφτέκι βρωμης , 1κσ γιαούρτι, τριμμένο αγγούρι και 3 φετ. ντομάτας ( σπιτικό σουβλακι και ήταν τέλειο)
απ--1/2 φρεντο
βρ- 1/2 γιαουρτι με 1 κσ τριμμένους ξηρούς καρπούς

----------


## polinaki1983

ΚΑτερινακι μου, έχω μια απωρία. Επειδή προχθές έψαξα στα βιολογικά και ήταν έλληψη η βρώμη, γίνετε να κάνω τα μπισκότα με μούσλι? τί λες? θα βγει καλό? Πάντος γενικός κάτι άλλα μπισκοτάκια με μούσλι που είχα δοκιμάσει ήταν άψογα.

----------


## *Katie

γιατί όχι ? μπορεί να γίνουν και πιο αφράτα! πάντως πρόσεξε μην τα ψήσεις πάνω από 10 λεπτα, μαξ 10 και αμέσως έξω από τον φούρνο μετά να στεγνώσουν. πες μου πως θα βγουν καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> γιατί όχι ? μπορεί να γίνουν και πιο αφράτα! πάντως πρόσεξε μην τα ψήσεις πάνω από 10 λεπτα, μαξ 10 και αμέσως έξω από τον φούρνο μετά να στεγνώσουν. πες μου πως θα βγουν καλή επιτυχία.


Το ξέρω καλή μου, δεν είμαι άσχετη από ψύσιμο!!! Απλά ποτέ δεν είχα συμπαθίσει την βρώμη, όπως είπα να δοκιμάσω!!! Παρά να τρώω κέικς καλύτερα μπισκότα βρώμης!!!

Α βρήκα ταχίνι ολικής στο βιολογικό!

----------


## *Katie

επείδη εγώ είμαι και τα έκαψα την πρώτη φορά γιαυτο το είπα χαχαχα :bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> επείδη εγώ είμαι και τα έκαψα την πρώτη φορά γιαυτο το είπα χαχαχα :bigsmile::bigsmile:


χεχεχεχε δεν πειράζει!!! Πάντα δικαιολογείτε μια αποτυχία!

----------


## *Katie

σήμερα έφαγα

π-- 1/2 κρουασαν με σοκολατα
δεκ- το αλλο μισο
μεσ- 4 κσ ζυμαρικα με λίγο σαλτσα και τριμμενο τυρι
απ-- 1 παξιμαδακι και 20γρ γραβιερα και 5 φουντουκια
βρ- 1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κσ δημητριακα

μεθαύριο περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω και αν δεν έτρωγα γλυκό θα έτρωγα τον τοίχο σίγουρα. Συμβουλή που μου την έχει πει διαιτολόγος , αν είναι να την κάνετε την "ζημιά" κανετε την πρωι και σπάστε το στα 2 ή φατε το μισο από ότι διαλέξετε και αν αντεχεται στον δεκατιανό κανονικά το πρόγραμμα σας. έτσι έχουμε λιγότερες επιπτώσεις στην δίαιτα μας.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα.....

Σήμερα

Πρ. cup cake μισό
Δεκ. γάλα + νες
Φρυγανιά + τυρό
Μεσ. αυγοσαλάτα+φρυγανιά
απογ. 2 κομμάτια brownies (και μετά ακολούθησε ένας ωραιότατος εμετός....... )
Βρ. γάλα

Πιο χάλια δεν γινόταν.......... Αστε που όταν έφαγα τα brownies το έκανα μηχανικά... και μετά ένας πόνος, μια ζαλάδα και ....

----------


## *Katie

αχ βρε Πωλινά πως την πάτησες έφαγες γρήγορα? Είσουν σπίτι σου τουλάχιστον? πως είναι το στομάχι σου τώρα?? άσε και εγώ σήμερα να δεν έτρωγα το γλυκό .... άστα. 
Πάντως καλά έκανες και είπες γάλα για βράδυ να σου καταπραυνει το σύστημα.

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, τη βλακεία μας όλοι θα την κάνουμε που και που, κατά την άποψή μου, αυτές οι βλακειούλες είναι υπέροχα μαθήματα που μας κάνουν να θυμόμαστε τις κακοτοπιές που πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε την επομενη φορά! Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα κανεις καιρό να ξαναπλησιάσεις brownies!

Σήμερα λόγω βροχής δεν πήγα για απλωτές στο κολυμβητήριο. Έφαγα τα εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- 1 φρυγανιά
μ- μισό κουπάκι κιμά
α- δυο κομμάτια πεπόνι
β- λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς

----------


## PM79

Καλησπέρες

Σήμερα λοιπόν:

Πρωί: 1 ασπράδι αυγού με μισό κριτσίνι.
Δεκατιανό: Τίποτις.
Μεσημέρι: 20γρ μπιφτέκι, 2 φέτες αγγουράκι, 1 κουταλιά κοφτό μακαρονάκι.
Απόγευμα: Τίπουτις.
Βράδυ: 20γρ μπιφτέκι με λίγη ντομάτα και 1/3 κριτσίνι.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς τον απεργό πείνας!Αφήνεις και μούσι ή ξυρίζεσαι;

Δεν ξέρω...διαβάζω τι τρώτε και παραξενεύομαι...Όχι μόνο για τις ποσότητες...
Σκέτος κιμάς;Είναι αυτό τώρα ωραίο;Εγώ πάντως μόνο στην αρχή έτρωγα ελάχιστα.
Εδώ και καιρό πολύ θεωρώ πως τρέφομαι κανονικότατα τόσο σε είδος όσο και σε ποσότητες.

----------


## *Katie

Ναταλάκι τι ποσότητες δλδ? περιέγραψέ μας ένα γεύμα σου σε ποσότητα. Το θέμα είναι, πεινάς και τρως την ποσότητα που τρως ή χορταίνεις με λιγότερο και συνεχίζεις διότι , πχ ενα σουτζουκάκι θεωρείται μηδαμινή ποσότητα αντικειμενικά?

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα σκέτος κιμάς κοριτσάκι μου είναι λίγο μπλιαχ. κάνε το λίγο πιο ενδιαφέρον. Μακια

----------


## Mak

Ax, κορίτσια μου,
πριν την επέμβαση δεν έτρωγα τον κιμά , ούτε σε μουσακά, ούτε σε παστίτσιο, ούτε καν με μακαρόνια. Τώρα το καλοκαιράκι η αδερφή μου η χρυσοχέρα μου έφτιαξε κιμά και δοκιμάζοντάς τον κατάλαβα τι νόστιμος που ήταν και συνειδητοποίησα ταυτόχρονα ότι τόσα χρόνια δεν μου άρεσε γιατί η μαμα μου τον έφτιαχνε...νοσοκομειακό! Τώρα κάνω και εγω τη συνταγή της αδερφής με μπόλικα μυρωδικά κτλ. και του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει, ειδικά μαζί με κατίκι Δομοκού, είναι ο τέλειος συνδυασμός. 

Να σας θυμίσω επισης ότι ήμουν ένα άτομο που σχεδόν δεν έτρωγε κανονική τροφή πριν χειρουργηθώ, τρεφόμουν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με junk food, ελάχιστες κανονικές τροφές μου άρεσαν, οπότε σιγά σιγα με εκπαιδεύω να τρωω και σαν κανονικός άνθρωπος. Για να φανταστείτε μελιτζάνες και κολοκύθια τρώω δυο τρια χρονια τώρα, ίσως και λιγότερο, τι έχανα τόσο καιρό!:eureka:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Μιας και λέτε για κιμά  :Big Grin:  φτιάχνει καμία κοπέλα κιμά με κριθαράκι?ο άνδρας μου με έχει ζαλίσει πως η γιαγιά του τον φτιάχνει έτσι και είναι μούρλια  :Big Grin:  πάντως και εμένα μου αρέσει μόνο ο κιμάς που φτιάχνω εγώ με μπόλικα μπαχαρικά κλπ, έξω όποτε έχει τύχει να φάω κάτι που τον περιλαμβάνει ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε.Γιώτα νομίζω πως είσαι τυχερή που "εκπαιδεύεσαι" πάλι από την αρχή,θα ανακαλύψεις γεύσεις που πιθανόν ποτέ δεν θα πίστευες πως θα σου αρέσαν

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! που σου φαίνονται τώρα τα κανονικά φαγητά? πως βρίσκεις την γεύση του, σου προσφέρουν ευχαρίστηση?

----------


## Mak

Παράπονο δεν έχω! Εντάξει , ακόμη δεν τα τρώω τα περισσότερα αλλά επειδή μου αρέσει το κρέας, δεν προβληματίζομαι για την καθημερινή λήψη πρωτεινών. Με τρελαίνουν γευστικά οι μελιτζάνες, ειδικά συνδυασμένες με τυρί, αγάπησα τα μανιτάρια, ανέπτυξα στενές σχέσεις με τη ρόκα! Καλά πάει!

----------


## PM79

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Μιας και λέτε για κιμά  φτιάχνει καμία κοπέλα κιμά με κριθαράκι?ο άνδρας μου με έχει ζαλίσει πως η γιαγιά του τον φτιάχνει έτσι και είναι μούρλια


Να σου πει το αγοράκι?  :Big Grin: 

Λεπόν:

Τσιγαρίζεις σε ελάχιστο λάδι τον κιμά. Ρίχνεις ψιλοκομμένο 1 κρεμμύδι μέτριο, 2 σκελίδες σκόρδου, αλάτι, πιπέρι.
Συνεχίζεις το τσιγάρισμα, προσθέτεις λίγο λάδι και ρίχνεις μέσα το κριθαράκι.
Ανακατεύεις συνέχεια και ρίχνεις μισό ποτήρι ζωμό κοτόπουλο ή λαχανικών.
Μόλις απορροφήσει λίγο το ζωμό, προσθέτεις μισό ποτήρι ακόμα, ρίχνεις ένα φύλλο δάφνης μέσα, φρέσκο θυμάρι και φρέσκο βασιλικό.
Συνεχίζεις το ανακάτεμα.
Μόλις απορροφήσει το ζωμό, προσθέτεις λίγο ακόμα ζωμό, συνεχίζεις το ανακάτεμα.
Η διαδικασία με το ζωμό θα γίνεται, μέχρι να ψηθούν όλα καλά.

5 λεπτά πριν τελειώσει, αφαιρείς τη δάφνη.
Αν θες να βάλεις σάλτσα ντομάτας, αυτό θα γίνει 10 λεπτά πριν τελειώσει, απλά για να δέσει.

Με λίγα λόγια, είναι σαν να φτιάχνεις ριζότο, αλλά με κριθαράκι.

Cheers.

----------


## aggeloydaki

ευχαριστώ Πάρη μου :love: θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις

----------


## *Katie

Πάρη το έχεις με την μαγειρική ,μήπως είναι και το επάγγελμά σου συναφές?

----------


## PM79

aggeloydaki Κοίτα να το κάνεις ακριβώς μη φταίξω κιόλας  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

*Katie Είμαι φυσιοθεραπευτής στο επάγγελμα (καμία σχέση δηλαδή  :Big Grin: ).

Η μαγειρική είναι η τρέλα μου. Όσο καλή είναι η Πωλίνα στα γλυκά, έτσι και γω στα φαγητά χεχεχε.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> aggeloydaki Κοίτα να το κάνεις ακριβώς μη φταίξω κιόλας  
> 
> *Katie Είμαι φυσιοθεραπευτής στο επάγγελμα (καμία σχέση δηλαδή ).
> 
> Η μαγειρική είναι η τρέλα μου. Όσο καλή είναι η Πωλίνα στα γλυκά, έτσι και γω στα φαγητά χεχεχε.


 epidi ime me to kinito, tha sxoliasw mono to oti i polina den ine kali mono sta glika alla ke stin magiriki! Mporo na pw pws mepio megali sigouria magirevw para ftiaxnw glika! Btw ke egw etsi ftiaxnw to kritharaki me kima! Ta ipolipa tha ta apantisw avrio. Filakia!

----------


## PM79

Το'ξερα ότι θα παρεξηγηθείς γκρινιάρα.

Εδώ μέσα όλοι ξέρουν πόσο καλά γλυκά φτιάχνεις. Αυτή ήταν η σύγκριση χωρίς να αναφέρω κάπου ότι φτιάχνεις μόνο καλά γλυκά.

Γκρινιάραααααααααααα :kiss:

----------


## *Katie

να πω τι έφαγα σήμερα μιας και έχω αφιερωθεί στο νεράκι μου τώρα

π-- ενα μινι σαντουιτσακι με γαλοπουλα- μαρουλι-φιλαδελφεια
δεκ- ενα μινι σαντουιτσακι με ενταμ-ζαμπον- μαρουλι
μεσ- 4 κσ ζυμαρικα και σαλτσα και 20 γρ φετα
απ- 1/2 μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ- 50γρ χοιρινο ψητο και λιγο ντοματα και αγγουρι

----------


## Mak

Σαντουιτσάκια ακούω, Κατερίνα μου, και νοσταλγώ, τι κρίμα που το ψωμάκι δεν κατεβαίνει πια με ευχαρίστηση...

π- 1 φρυγανιά με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη και 1 φρυγανιά με μέλι (και στις δυο είχε βούτηρο)
δ- λίγο καρπούζι
μ- 40 γρ. χοιρινή μπριζόλα στη γάστρα με κανα-δυο κομμάτια μελιτζάνα
α- τίποτα
β-δυο μπουκιές χοιρινή μπριζόλα και ένα τριγωνο λα βας κιρι light

Πριν σας καληνυχτίσω , να σας πω ότι σήμερα το απόγευμα έκανα μια αγορά για το σπίτι μου που έλειπε εδώ και δυο χρόνια που το κατοικώ, αγόρασα έναν ολόσωμο καθρέφτη γιατι πια αντέχω να με κοιτάζω από την κορφή ως τα νύχια! Χαίρετε!:bouncy:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Polinaki, τη βλακεία μας όλοι θα την κάνουμε που και που, κατά την άποψή μου, αυτές οι βλακειούλες είναι υπέροχα μαθήματα που μας κάνουν να θυμόμαστε τις κακοτοπιές που πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε την επομενη φορά! Να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα κανεις καιρό να ξαναπλησιάσεις brownies!


Καλημέρα παιδιά! 

Γιωτούλα μου, η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν μου άρεσαν κι όλας!!!! Ηταν χάλια από γεύση...




> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> αχ βρε Πωλινά πως την πάτησες έφαγες γρήγορα? Είσουν σπίτι σου τουλάχιστον? πως είναι το στομάχι σου τώρα?? άσε και εγώ σήμερα να δεν έτρωγα το γλυκό .... άστα. 
> Πάντως καλά έκανες και είπες γάλα για βράδυ να σου καταπραυνει το σύστημα.


 Κατερινάκι μου μάλλον τα έφαγα γρήγορα σαν τους παλιούς καιρούς!

----------


## Mak

Polinaaaaaaaaaaaa, πήγες στη διατροφολόγο σου χτες? Τι έγινε, πες μας!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> Το'ξερα ότι θα παρεξηγηθείς γκρινιάρα.
> 
> Εδώ μέσα όλοι ξέρουν πόσο καλά γλυκά φτιάχνεις. Αυτή ήταν η σύγκριση χωρίς να αναφέρω κάπου ότι φτιάχνεις μόνο καλά γλυκά.
> 
> Γκρινιάραααααααααααα :kiss:


χχεχεχεχεχε και εγώ σαγαπάω!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Polinaaaaaaaaaaaa, πήγες στη διατροφολόγο σου χτες? Τι έγινε, πες μας!


Πήγα πήγα! Θα τα γράψω όλα στο τόπικ μου!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> αγόρασα έναν ολόσωμο καθρέφτη γιατι πια αντέχω να με κοιτάζω από την κορφή ως τα νύχια! Χαίρετε!:bouncy:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα αρχίζεις να μπαίνεις στην καλή φάση αν το έχεις καταλάβει!!! χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ! Ε, ρε γλέντια το Σάββατο , ετοιμάσου έρχομαι με άγριες διαθέσεις!!!:lol::lol::P

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,λιτοσλιβοδιατρεφ μενοι!

Κατερινάκι μου,δεν έχει νόημα να γράψω μιά μέρα τι τρώω.Ξέρω πως τα είδη κι οι ποσότητες είναι κανονικότατα!
Ο Παρούκος μου έδωσε μια εξήγηση(τι τους πληρώνω,η ανόητη,τους γιατρούς ήθελα να'ξερα)και θεωρώ πως κάτι τέτοιο θα συμβαίνει.
Σε γενικές γραμμές πεινάω από την κλινική κιόλας και κάνω προσπάθεια με το μυαλό μου ν'αντιστέκεται.
Ουσιαστικά είναι σα να είμαι σε δίαιτα.Ειδικά όσο περνά ο καιρός κι ανοίγει κι άλλο το στομάχι,όλο και περισσότερο.
Να καταλάβεις,τώρα που ζω με τους δικούς μου και υπάρχει καθημερινά φαγητό στο σπίτι,έβαλα 2 κιλά.
Και δεν είναι να πεις πως αμόλησα τα σαγόνια μου ελέυθερα,αλλά όσο να'ναι στο δικό μου ελέγχω καλύτερα τι θα μπει.
Ό,τι έγινε έγινε και τέταρτο χειρουργείο βαριατρικό δεν κάνω!Ελπίζω σύντομα να βρω και πάλι τη ζωή μου και τη σειρά μου,
ενδεχομένως να γραφτώ κι εγώ σιγά σιγά για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου σε γυμναστήριο.Θα δείξει...

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> Ε, ρε γλέντια το Σάββατο , ετοιμάσου έρχομαι με άγριες διαθέσεις!!!:lol::lol::P


Ωωωωω!Δηλώσεις!Θέλουμε οπτικοακουστικό υλικό!




> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> ...αγόρασα έναν ολόσωμο καθρέφτη γιατι πια αντέχω να με κοιτάζω από την κορφή ως τα νύχια! :bouncy:


Γιωτουλίνι μου ολοσωμοκαθρεφτιζόμενο,καλ  σου οφθαλμόλουτρα!

----------


## *Katie

Ναταλία μου , η αδελφή μου παντως που παλεύει με το βάρος της και αυτή , κατάφερε με γυμναστήριο 3 -4 φορες την εβδομάδα να χάσει πάνω από 30 κιλά χωρίς να χαλαρώσει και η διατροφή της ήταν απλά προσεγμένη χωρίς υπερβολές. Είχε ξεκινήσει με 40 λεπτα την προπόνηση και την είχε φτάσει 2,5 ώρες. Και τότε περνούσε και φάση χωρισμου και το είχε ριξει και λίγο στα ξίδια. Το γυμναστήριο σώζει . Θυμάμαι μου έλεγε , πάω γυμναστήριο γιατί δεν μπορώ να απαρνηθω το φαγητό και να τρωω σαν σπουργιτι.

----------


## Mak

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Κατερίνα, δεν έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό το κολυμβητήριο αλλά βλέπω σαφή διαφορά στο ρυθμό απώλειας! 
Κατερίνα παιδί μου, το Σάββατο θα στενάξει η Ερμού και τα περιχωρα, θα τρίξουν τα μάρμαρα, θα σπάσουν βιτρίνες! Ακόμη και αν δεν ψωνίσω, οφθαλμόλουτρο στις χαρές που έρχονται (βλέπε φορεματάκια) θα κάνω! See you dear! :lol:

----------


## Mak

Ναταλάκι, ήταν για μένα μεγάλη υπόθεση η αγορά αυτού του καθρέφτη, ελπίζω όντως να βλέπω ωραία πράγματα εκεί μέσα από εδώ και πέρα!

π- 1 φρυγανιά με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη και 1 φρυγανιά με μέλι (και στις δυο είχε βούτηρο)
δ- δυο δαγκωνιές κουλούρι θεσσαλονίκης
μ- δυο μπουκιές χοιρινό με σαλάτα μαρούλι+κατίκι+κρουτόν+μπα σάμικο
α- λίγο πεπόνι
β- ένα crispie με κατίκι και ένα κουπάκι lays δημητριακών

----------


## *Katie

εγώ το μαμησα επειικώς σήμερα και θα το γράψω για να με κράξετε και να ντραπώ!!
αντε να μου έρθει επιτέλους αυτή η περιόδος διότι εχω ξεφύγει 
π-- 2 παξιμαδακια με 50 γρ γραβιερα
δεκ- 1/2 μπισκοτο βρωμης
μεσ- 1/2 green burger απο τα goodys και 5-6 πατατες τηγ.
απ- το υπόλοιπο μισο μπεργκερ
βρ- 1 κ.γ μελι, 30γρ μαυρη σοκολατα και λίγο χυμο χωρίς ζαχαρη ( αυτό με μαρανε)

και να φανταστείτε παρακαλούσα τον αντρα μου να παει να μου παρει γλυκο και δεν πηγε ( ευτυχως) και την έβγαλα με λίγο κουβερτουρα που είχα να κανω τα μπισκοτα βρωμης ....αθλιότητες τςτςτς

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Κατερίνα, δεν έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό το κολυμβητήριο αλλά βλέπω σαφή διαφορά στο ρυθμό απώλειας! 
> Κατερίνα παιδί μου, το Σάββατο θα στενάξει η Ερμού και τα περιχωρα, θα τρίξουν τα μάρμαρα, θα σπάσουν βιτρίνες! Ακόμη και αν δεν ψωνίσω, οφθαλμόλουτρο στις χαρές που έρχονται (βλέπε φορεματάκια) θα κάνω! See you dear! :lol:



αχ κορίτσια πόσο σας ζηλέυω που θα πάτε βολτούλα!!το μόνο που μου λείπει από την Αθήνα είναι τα ατελείωτα μαγαζιά που έχει!!!
Γιώτα μου και εγώ έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως το κολυμβητήριο βοηθάει απίστευτα στο χάσιμο των κιλών,2 εβδομάδες τώρα που πάω και διαπιστώνω αυτό τον μήνα απώλεια 5 κιλών και είμαι και αδιάθετη,άρα ελπίζω να πέσω και κανένα μισόκιλο ακόμα μέχρι να τελειώσω

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> αχ κορίτσια πόσο σας ζηλέυω που θα πάτε βολτούλα!!το μόνο που μου λείπει από την Αθήνα είναι τα ατελείωτα μαγαζιά που έχει!!!
> Γιώτα μου και εγώ έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως το κολυμβητήριο βοηθάει απίστευτα στο χάσιμο των κιλών,2 εβδομάδες τώρα που πάω και διαπιστώνω αυτό τον μήνα απώλεια 5 κιλών και είμαι και αδιάθετη,άρα ελπίζω να πέσω και κανένα μισόκιλο ακόμα μέχρι να τελειώσω


ʼντε βρε, κάνε κανένα ταξιδάκι προς τα εδώ , να βρεθούμε να τα πούμε!
Όσο για το κολυμβητήριο, δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου αυτές τις μέρες βλέποντας πόσο ξεκόλησε η ζυγαριά! Και εγω περιμένω περίοδο αυριο μεθαύριο, παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζει να κατεβαίνει, γιούπι!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> ....αθλιότητες τςτςτς


κατερινάκι, εεε το έχουμε πει, καμία αθλιότητα που και που και μάλιστα τις ηλίθιες μέρες της περιόδου που όλα μας φταίνε, θα τη συγχωρούμε στον εαυτό μας! Αν και δεν βλέπω και τίποτα τρομερά άθλιο σε αυτά που έφαγες για να πω και την αλήθεια....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!! Αχ θέλω και εγώ βόλτα στην Αθήνα............. Αν είχα κάπου να μείνω θα κατεύενα πολύ συχνά ειδικά για ψώνια.....

Τέλος πάντον...'

Χθες έχουμε

Πρ. Φρυγανιά + τυρί
Δεκ. Γάλα με νες ζεστό
Μεσ. 80 γρ ρύζι με λαχανικά (καλαμπόκι, αρακά, καρότο)+ 20 γρ μπιφτέκι
Απογ. 1 μικρό γιαουρτάκι 100 γρ (πιο εύκολα τρώω το φαγητό παρά το γιαούρτι ρε κορίτσια...Αλλά πρέπει να το βάλω στο πρόγραμμα...)
Βρ. Το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι σε 2 δόσεις όμως.

Νομίζω τα πήγα αρκετά καλά!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

σήμερα δεν νιώθω και πολύ καλά ... έχω υποθερμία όλη την ήμερα και ανορεξία.

σήμερα έφαγα:

π-- 2 μπουκιες κουλούρι με μυζύθρα
δεκ- τπτ κοιμομουν
μεσ-- 2 παξιμαδακια με 50 γρ γραβιερα και λιγο ντοματα
απ-- λίγο χυμο
βρ-- 30γρ κοτοπουλο ψητο και λιγο ντοματα 

νιωθω ατονια και κρυώνω παρα πολυ.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα όχι πολύ καλά αλλά δε βαριέσαι

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- 1 φρυγανιά με μαρμελάδα
μ- ελάχιστο κοτόπουλο με δυο τηγανητές πατάτες
α- μισό πακετο lays δημητριακών
β- λίγα κράκερς

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα σε ολους σημερα επισκευτικα τον διαιτολογο μου και ζυγιστηκα επειτα απο 11 μερες που εγχυριστηκα εχασα 17 κιλα απο 180 επεσα στα 163 ολα καλα το μονο οτι και σημερα πηγα στο κεντρο τις πολης με τα ποδια και γυρισα κιολας σπιτι αλλα δεν νιοθω δυνατος και ο διαιτολογος μου συστησε το fortimel τις nutricia ειναι γαλα που περειεχει αυξημένες πρωτεϊνικές ανάγκες μηπως γνωριζεται κατι? Αν το εχει παρη καπιος-α να μου γραψη τις εντυποσεις και αν το σκευασμα αυτο βοηθησε.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Καλησπερα σε ολους σημερα επισκευτικα τον διαιτολογο μου και ζυγιστηκα επειτα απο 11 μερες που εγχυριστηκα εχασα 17 κιλα απο 180 επεσα στα 163 ολα καλα το μονο οτι και σημερα πηγα στο κεντρο τις πολης με τα ποδια και γυρισα κιολας σπιτι αλλα δεν νιοθω δυνατος και ο διαιτολογος μου συστησε το fortimel τις nutricia ειναι γαλα που περειεχει αυξημένες πρωτεϊνικές ανάγκες μηπως γνωριζεται κατι? Αν το εχει παρη καπιος-α να μου γραψη τις εντυποσεις και αν το σκευασμα αυτο βοηθησε.


όντως βοηθάει και νιώθεις καλύτερα. την γεύση δεν ξέρω αν θα παλέψεις. πολλοι την βρίσκουν δυσάρεστη. άποψη μου επειδή δεν είναι και φθηνά , πάρε μερικά να δοκιμάσεις , αν δεν μπορείς να τα πιείς ζήτα από τον γιατρό σου κάτι άλλο αν υπάρχει να το αντικαταστήσεις. πίνε χυμούς μοτιον κλπ όχι πορτοκαλι ακόμη, βοηθούν με τις ζαλάδες αν έχεις.

----------


## aggeloydaki

jason το φορτιμέλ είναι συμπλήρωμα πρωτεινών που εμένα μου είχε φανεί αηδία σαν γεύση κ μου βρώμαγε κιόλας  :Big Grin:  η γεύση βανίλια είναι λίγο καλύτερο από την σοκολάτα,είναι λογικό να νιώθεις κουρασμένος,μόλις 11 μέρες πέρασαν.Είτε το φορτιμέλ είτε κάποια πρωτείνη σε σκόνη θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ αυτο τον πρώτο μήνα


εδιτ εμένα από το νοσοκομείο μου είχαν δώσει μία βεβαίωση και με αυτή το ικα μου δικαιολογούσε όλα τα πρωτεινικά ροφήματα για ένα μήνα (απλά εγώ δεν την χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ για άλλο λόγο)

----------


## *Katie

παρεπιπτόντως συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια ρεκορ bigjay!!!!

----------


## bigjason

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σας πηρα τηλεφωνο εναν φιλο μου φαρμακοποιο να μου φερει αυριο να δοκιμασω το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι μη τυχον πιω απο αυτα τα σκευασματα και δεν χασω κιλα.

----------


## Mak

bigjason,

καμία σχέση! Τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής δεν επηρεάζουν την απώλεια κιλών! Το θέμα είναι αν τα αντέχεις γευστικά. Εμένα μου είχαν δώσει ένα πρωτεινικό συμπλήρωμα σε σκόνη (Protifar της Nutricia) το οποίο το έβαζα μέσα στα αλεσμένα, στις κρεμούλες κτλ της πρώτης περιόδου, το οποίο δεν αλλοίωνε τη γέυση του φαγητού οπότε δεν επηρεαζόμουν αρνητικά. Όσοι έχουν πάρει φορτιμέλ παραπονιούνται για τη γευση. Κάτι άλλους χυμούς που μου έδωσαν , μου έφερναν εμετό και τους αφησα, τσάμπα τα λεφτά. 
Η περίοδος των αλεσμένων ευτυχώς δεν διαρκεί πολύ και γρήγορα θα περάσεις σε περισσότερη και καλύτερη τροφή και θα ησυχάσεις.

Σε έντεκα μέρες και έκανες τόσο δρόμο! Μπράβο! Εγώ σερνόμουν ακόμη! Συγχαρητήρια και για την απώλεια! :thumbup:

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> bigjason,
> 
> καμία σχέση! Τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής δεν επηρεάζουν την απώλεια κιλών! Το θέμα είναι αν τα αντέχεις γευστικά. Εμένα μου είχαν δώσει ένα πρωτεινικό συμπλήρωμα σε σκόνη (Protifar της Nutricia) το οποίο το έβαζα μέσα στα αλεσμένα, στις κρεμούλες κτλ της πρώτης περιόδου, το οποίο δεν αλλοίωνε τη γέυση του φαγητού οπότε δεν επηρεαζόμουν αρνητικά. Όσοι έχουν πάρει φορτιμέλ παραπονιούνται για τη γευση. Κάτι άλλους χυμούς που μου έδωσαν , μου έφερναν εμετό και τους αφησα, τσάμπα τα λεφτά. 
> Η περίοδος των αλεσμένων ευτυχώς δεν διαρκεί πολύ και γρήγορα θα περάσεις σε περισσότερη και καλύτερη τροφή και θα ησυχάσεις.
> 
> Σε έντεκα μέρες και έκανες τόσο δρόμο! Μπράβο! Εγώ σερνόμουν ακόμη! Συγχαρητήρια και για την απώλεια! :thumbup:


Καλημερα σε ολους.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια σημερα το πρωι δοκιμασα ενα μπουκαλακι με γευση σοκολατας δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο αλλα το ειπια με το ζορι

----------


## OSANAMA

δε χρειαζεται να το πιεις με τη μια ολο. κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας μπορεις να το πινεις λιγο λιγο.

----------


## aggeloydaki

τζέισον η βανίλια είναι αρκετά καλύτερο σαν γεύση!

----------


## NADINE_ed

bigjason,τι θηρίο,που είσαι!Εγώ για τρεις εβδομάδες πιανόμουν απ'τους τοίχους
για να πάω από το κρεβάτι στην τουαλέτα κι εσύ αλωνίζεις ήδη την πόλη;
Κι έχασες κι απίστευτα πολλά κιλά(σχεδόν 1,5 τη μέρα!)μέχρι τώρα!
Χαρά στη δύναμη σου,ωστόσο να σε προσέχεις πολύ!
Φορτιμέλ(όταν έπαιρνα εγώ)είχε-εκτός από βανίλια και σοκολάτα-
και φράουλα και μπανάνα.Δεν ξέρω αν θα σου αρέσουν περισσότερο.
Σε λίγο θα περάσεις στα αλεσμένα και τις μαλακές τροφές,
όπου οι επιλογές είναι περισσότερες και πιο ευχάριστες.
Καλή συνέχεια στη μεταμόρφωση σου!Φιλιά!

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> bigjason,τι θηρίο,που είσαι!Εγώ για τρεις εβδομάδες πιανόμουν απ'τους τοίχους
> για να πάω από το κρεβάτι στην τουαλέτα κι εσύ αλωνίζεις ήδη την πόλη;
> Κι έχασες κι απίστευτα πολλά κιλά(σχεδόν 1,5 τη μέρα!)μέχρι τώρα!
> Χαρά στη δύναμη σου,ωστόσο να σε προσέχεις πολύ!
> Φορτιμέλ(όταν έπαιρνα εγώ)είχε-εκτός από βανίλια και σοκολάτα-
> και φράουλα και μπανάνα.Δεν ξέρω αν θα σου αρέσουν περισσότερο.
> Σε λίγο θα περάσεις στα αλεσμένα και τις μαλακές τροφές,
> όπου οι επιλογές είναι περισσότερες και πιο ευχάριστες.
> Καλή συνέχεια στη μεταμόρφωση σου!Φιλιά!


Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια ολα πανε κατευχην απο δευτερα περναω στα αλεσμενα και σιγα σιγα στις μαλακες τροφες το πρωι ανοιξα ενα φορτιμελ και το πινω σιγα σιγα κατα την διαρκεια τις ημερας θα το πιω μπορει να μην ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα τι να κανουμε εχω και 1.92 υψος και πρεπει κατι να με κρατηση .

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!!!

Χτές είχαμε

Πρ. 1 ποτήρι γάλα + νες
Δεκ. 1 τοστ με φιλαδέλφια λάιτ (το έφαγα μέσα σε 1 ώρα)
Μεσ. Λίγο ρύζι
Απογ. τίποτα
Βρ. 1/2 σεφταλί + ελάχιστη πίτα

Σήμερα
Πρ. τίποτα
Δεκ. Λίγη αναρή
Μεσ. Φρυγανιά + αναρή
Απογ. τίποτα
Βράδυ Απόψε έχω τραπέζι και θα φτιάξω μία καταπληκτική σαλάτα, κοτόπουλο ρολό στον φούρνο και ρύζι με κιμά και ξυροκάρπια,επομένως θα φάω λίγο από όλα!!!

Χτές πήγα marks and spencer για να δω για παλτό και τελικά έφυγα με 460 ευρώ ψώνια!!!! ΚΑι σήμερα έφυγα από την ντουλάπα και τα τελευταία από τα παλιά ρούχα που είχα από πριν το χειρουργείο, και την θέση τους πήραν τα νέα μου ρουχαλάκια μεγέθη small (από αυτά των μεγάλων μεγέθων) και 16 από τα καταστήματα τα συνηθησμένα!!!!!! Τα μόνα ρούχα που άφησα είναι αυτά που έπερνα κατά διαστήματα μετά το χειρουργείο!!!!! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που μέχρι και το τελευταίο κομμάτι από τα παλιά μου ρούχα έχει μπει στις βαλίτσες!!!!!!! Αστε που, παλιά δεν έβρισκα μεγέθη γιατί δεν μου έκανε το μεγαλύτερο που είχαν, και χτες σε πολλά ρούχα δεν έβρησκα γιατί το 16 είχε πουληθεί!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> ...σεφταλί + ελάχιστη πίτα
> 
> ...Λίγη αναρή
> 
> ...Φρυγανιά + ανατή


Πωλίνα,για τη δική σου διατροφή χρειάζομαι και μεταφραστή!

Το σεφταλί στην αρχή το διάβασα Σεφερλή(που τον σιχαίνομαι)
κι εκεί που σε δεύτερη ανάγνωση λέω θα εννοεί σεφταλιά,
βλέπω μετά την πίτα και μου γκρεμίζεις την πεποίθηση 
πως η σεφταλιά είναι η Κυπριακή πίτα.
Μετά την αναρή,τη διάβασα ανιαρή κι ιδέα εδώ δεν έχω
ενώ η ανατή μετά ελπίζω να είναι η αναρή εκ παραδρομής!
Μετά ευτυχώς πλάκωσαν γνωστές λέξεις,άγνωστα ωστόσο συνδυασμένες...
Τέλος πάντων...Καλή σου όρεξη,χώνεψη και καλή μου τύχη που ζω μακριά σου!
ʼδικα θα πήγαιναν τα χειρουργεία!Απορώ πώς ο σύντροφος σου διατηρεί τη φόρμα του.
Αλλά πάλι δεν είναι σύντροφος,αλλά σύζυγος,οπότε καίει θερμίδες πολλές από το ζυγό
που σηκώνει και λογικά δε θα συντρέφεται πολύ.Κάτι ήξερε κι επισημοποίησε τη σχέση!

Όσο για το παλτό,είπαμε των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν(κι εσύ από μαγείρεμα άλλο τίποτα!)
αλλά δε ζεις και βόρεια Ευρώπη!Εκτός αν ζήλεψες από τις Αθηναίες που θα πήγαιναν Ερμού κι είπες να τις φας στη στροφή!


Ιάσονα,απόγονε του Αιόλου,αναθρεμένε στο Πήλιο,συν τοις άλλοις να χαίρεσαι και το μπόι σου!
Κάποτε είχαμε τα ίδια κιλά(εγώ κάποιες δεκάδες εκατοστών κοντύτερη)και σε βλέπω να τρώω τη σκόνη σου
πριν προλάβω να δω τι πέρασε.Στο εξής θα σε λέω Μπιπ Μπιπ!--->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5EnI6GohZU

Αυτά τα σχετικά-όπως πάντα-με το τόπικ είχα να σχολιάσω,όσο προσπαθώ να χωνέψω τα γεμιστά μου...Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι καλορίζικα τα ρουχαλάκια σου,αλλά βρε γιατί πήρες τόσα πράγματα???Σε λίγο θα σου είναι μεγάλα!!!Εγώ δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα τίποτα,μέχρι τώρα φόραγα όσα τόσα χρόνια δεν μου πήγαιναν και έχω και ακόμα μικρότερα νούμερα στην ντουλαπίτσα μου  :Big Grin:  To μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως για χρόνου το καλοκαίρι θα έχω μείνει με δυό βρακιά και 3 μπλούζες που λέει ο λόγος χιχιχιχιχι.Πάντως και εγώ σήμερα που πήγα σούπερ μαρκετ και έχει μέσα και Marks and spencer δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ και μπήκα να δοκιμάσω σε τι νούμερο παντελονιού μπαίνω τώρα,και το 16 είναι μια χαρά,ούτε στενό,ούτε τίποτα.Μια ωραία πουκαμίσα που δοκίμασα σε 16 μου ήταν μεγάλη.Όλε!Ελπίζω μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο που έχω επανεξέταση τριμήνου να είμαι στο 14!

----------


## polinaki1983

χαχαχαχα Ναταλάκι μου!!!!

Το σεφταλί καλά το κατάλαβες είναι η σεφταλιά, αλλά εμείς το λέμε 1 σεφταλί, 2 σεφταλιές και πάει!!!! Και αφού σερβίρονται με κυπριακή πίτα η οποία αποροφά όλα τα ζουμάκια του και είναι τέλια, ε δεν γινετε να μην έτρωγα λίγη!!!!

Επίσης η αναρή είναι κάτι σαν την μυζίθρα την φρέσκια ή το ανθότυρο. Κάπιοι μου λένε το ένα, καπιο το άλλο, επομένος και εγώ το λέω όπως το λέμε εμείς!!!!!! 

Τί εννοείς άγνωστα συνδιασμένες λέξεις? 

Και να σου διευκρινήσω πως καθόλου άδικα δεν θα πήγαιναν τα χειρουργεία, αφού το νόστιμο φαγητό δεν πάει να πει πως είναι και παχυντικό. Εγώ δεν είμαι της άποψης πως το κοτόπουλο πχ πρέπει να είναι πάντα στην σχάρα, στεγνό και άνοστο για να είναι διαιτητικό. 

Αν ήσουνα κοντά μου, πιστεύω πως θα έχανες βάρος, αφού θα έτρωγες νόστημα και ταυτόχρονα σωστά. Αλλά μια δοκιμή θα μας πίσει, το δωμάτιό σου είναι έτοιμο και σε περιμένει!!!!

Οσο για τον άντρα μου, είναι ο τύπος που τρώει 10.000 θερμίδες την μέρα και τις καίει σε μία ώρα δουλιά!!!!!! Απίστευτο το πόσο τρώει και το ότι δεν αποθηκεύει τίποτα! Δεν τρώει πολύ μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού αλλά τρώει συνεχώς, και ιδικά μπισκότα, γλυκά, αναψυκτικά κτλ κτλ κτλ. Να 'ξερες πόσο τον ζηλεύω!!!

Τώρα σχετικά με το παλτό, ε δεν είναι και τόσο χοντρό παλτό που κάνει για μεγάλα κρύα καλή μου. Είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο ΦΟΥΞΙΑ (ναι φούξια!!!) παλτό μέχρι το γόνατο!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Πολινάκι καλορίζικα τα ρουχαλάκια σου,αλλά βρε γιατί πήρες τόσα πράγματα???Σε λίγο θα σου είναι μεγάλα!!!Εγώ δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα τίποτα,μέχρι τώρα φόραγα όσα τόσα χρόνια δεν μου πήγαιναν και έχω και ακόμα μικρότερα νούμερα στην ντουλαπίτσα μου  To μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως για χρόνου το καλοκαίρι θα έχω μείνει με δυό βρακιά και 3 μπλούζες που λέει ο λόγος χιχιχιχιχι.Πάντως και εγώ σήμερα που πήγα σούπερ μαρκετ και έχει μέσα και Marks and spencer δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ και μπήκα να δοκιμάσω σε τι νούμερο παντελονιού μπαίνω τώρα,και το 16 είναι μια χαρά,ούτε στενό,ούτε τίποτα.Μια ωραία πουκαμίσα που δοκίμασα σε 16 μου ήταν μεγάλη.Όλε!Ελπίζω μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο που έχω επανεξέταση τριμήνου να είμαι στο 14!


Αγγελουδάκι μου, δουλεύω σε γραφείο όπως θα ξέρεις, και πρέπει να είμαι όμορφα ντυμένη. Και προχτές ο άντρας μου, μου είπε να μην ξαναφορέσω αυτές τις σακούλες που φοράω, και να πάω να ξοδέψω όσα χρειάζετε για να πάρω ρούχα που να κάνουν και για την δουλιά και για καλά. Ε, να του χαλούσα χατήρι??? Αν έχεις προσέξει, δεν πέρνω παντελόνια, εκτός από αυτό που είχα φορέσει προχτές και το πήρα 8 ευρώ, και αυτό γιατί στα παντελόνια πιστεύω πως θα αλλάζω εύκολα μέγεθος. Γιαυτό παίρνω φορεματάκια, και μπλουζοφορέματα με κολάν, που μπορούν να με καλύψουν στην απώλειά μου. Με την καρταρόμπα που έχω τώρα, πιστεύω πως μέχρι τα 80 είμαι καλυμμένη. Ε και μέχρι να δω το 80 ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ έχω πολύ καιρό μπροστά μου!!!! Τόρα που είπες βρακιά, πήρα και καινούργια βρακάκια γιατί προχτές γυρνάει και μου λέει ή θα φοράς κανονικά βρακιά ή καθόλου, αυτά τα σακουλιασμένα δεν θέλω να τα ξαναδώ!!! Φυσικά του είπα, οκ καθόλου λοιπόν, αλλά έλα που χρειάζονται να υπάρχουν!! χαχαχαχα

Α, πήρα και ένα κορσέ που είναι από το μέσο του ποδιού μέχρι κάτω από το στήθος. Ετσι με κρατάει σε όλα τα επίμαχα σημεία, και τα ρούχα μου είναι τέλια πάνω μου χωρίς προεξοχές από δω και από κει. Ξέρω, από δω και πέρα θα σας παραπλανούν οι φώτο μου, αλλά τί να κάνουμε, κάπως πρέπει να τα κρατήσω αυτά που με νευριάζουν και με ρίχνουν!!!

Σου εύχομαι και εις κατώτερα καλή μου!!!! Είναι τέλια να φοράς κενούργια ρούχα!

----------


## anna65

460 ευρώ σε ρούχα; Δεν τολμώ να σκεφτώ αυτό το νούμερο, ακόμη και για ανανέωση της γκαρνταρόμπας! Πωλινάκι, είσαι ακόμη στα μισά της διαδρομής, μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα όλα αυτά τα ρούχα θα είναι για την αδελφούλα σου! Καλοφόρετα, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να κάνεις και λίγο κράτει; Είπαμε, παλιότερα αγοράζαμε ό,τι μας χωρούσε - τώρα που χωράμε σε όλο το μαγαζί, πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ πιο επιλεκτικοί!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 460 ευρώ σε ρούχα; Δεν τολμώ να σκεφτώ αυτό το νούμερο, ακόμη και για ανανέωση της γκαρνταρόμπας! Πωλινάκι, είσαι ακόμη στα μισά της διαδρομής, μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα όλα αυτά τα ρούχα θα είναι για την αδελφούλα σου! Καλοφόρετα, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να κάνεις και λίγο κράτει; Είπαμε, παλιότερα αγοράζαμε ό,τι μας χωρούσε - τώρα που χωράμε σε όλο το μαγαζί, πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ πιο επιλεκτικοί!


Αννα μου, δεν πρόκειτε μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα να μου είναι μεγάλα. Θυμάσαι τί μου λέγατε και για το φόρεμα που είχα πάρει τότε, στα 115 κιλά, το μάυρο στενό? και για τα υπόλοιπα που είχα πάρει? Αυτά όλα τα ρούχα τώρα μου είναι πολύ καλύτερα από τότε που τα πήρα. Επιλέγω ρούχα που με καλύπτουν για αρκετή απώλεια. Και ας μην κοροϊδεύουμε τον εαυτό μας, ο σωματότυπος μου είναι τέτιος που πια για να έχω μεγάλη διαφορά πρέπει να χάσω άλλα 20 κιλά. 

Και δεν μπορώ στην δουλιά να είμαι με σακούλες. Τώρα είναι ο καιρός που έρχονται οι πελάτες να μας δουν, αν είμαι χάλια ντυμένη, σε κανέναν πελάτη δεν θα με στήλει το αφεντικό μου. Αν όμως είμαι ωραία ντυμένη, θα πάω. Δυστυχώς το επάγγελμά μου το έχει αυτό. Στα προηγούμενα γραφεία δεν με έστελναν σε πελάτες ακριβώς για τον λόγο ότι δεν ήμουνα κατάλληλα ντυμένη. Ε τώρα που μπορώ, θα το κάνω για να κερδίσω.

----------


## filipparas

Εγω πάντως έχω δώσει 80? για ρούχα μέχρι τώρα τον Ιούλιο και τα οποία ήδη δε φοριούνται, τουλάχιστον έβγαλα το καλοκαίρι... προτιμώ να δώσω ένα σχετικά σημαντικό ποσό μαζεμένο όταν με το καλό φτάσω στο στόχο παρά να τα σπαταλώ σε ρούχα "προσωρινά". Εσώρουχα χρειάστηκε να πάρω καινούρια γιατί ήταν γελοιο να μου πέφτουν τα βρακιά μέσα από τα παντελόνια, αλλά αυτά πιστεύω να κρατήσουν λόγω ελαστικότητας... :bouncy::bouncy:

Για πες Πωλίνα για τη σαλάτα που θα φτιάξεις; Πω πω με κουράζει απίστευτα να πλένω και να κόβω λαχανικά...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Εγω πάντως έχω δώσει 80? για ρούχα μέχρι τώρα τον Ιούλιο και τα οποία ήδη δε φοριούνται, τουλάχιστον έβγαλα το καλοκαίρι... προτιμώ να δώσω ένα σχετικά σημαντικό ποσό μαζεμένο όταν με το καλό φτάσω στο στόχο παρά να τα σπαταλώ σε ρούχα "προσωρινά". Εσώρουχα χρειάστηκε να πάρω καινούρια γιατί ήταν γελοιο να μου πέφτουν τα βρακιά μέσα από τα παντελόνια, αλλά αυτά πιστεύω να κρατήσουν λόγω ελαστικότητας... :bouncy::bouncy:
> 
> Για πες Πωλίνα για τη σαλάτα που θα φτιάξεις; Πω πω με κουράζει απίστευτα να πλένω και να κόβω λαχανικά...


Οπως προείπα, επιλέγω ρούχα που ξέρω πως θα με καλύψουν. Αμμα πήρα ρούχα στα 115 κιλά, τα οποία φοράω ακόμα και μου είναι τέλεια, τότε νομίζω μπορώ να επιλέξω ρούχα στα 95 κιλά που θα μου είναι οκ μέχρι τα 80 (αν φτάσω εκεί δηλαδή). Απλά δεν πέρνω παντελόνια!!! Μόνο ελαστικά ρουχα επιλέγω.

Η σαλάτα λοιπόν.

Μαρούλι
αυγό
κοτόπουλο
τυρί τσέταρ
ελιές μαύρες
καρότο
αγγουράκι
ντομάτα
Μουστάρδα ντιζον
μέλι 
λάδι
λεμόνι

Κόβεις το μαρούλι σε μεγάλα κομμάτια με το χέρι και το βάζεις στο μπωλ. Κοβεις το αυγό πολύ μικρά κομματάκια, το κοτόπουλο, το αγγουράκι σε κυβάκια, η ντομάτα σε κυβάκια, οι ελιές καθαρισμένες και ψιλοκομμένες, το τυρί σε κυβάκια, και το καρότο τριμμένο. Τα ρίχνεις όλα στο μπωλ. 

Μέσα σε ένα μπωλάκι βάζεις λίγη μουστάρδα, λίγο μέλι, ελάχιστο λάδι και λεμόνι, τα ανακατεύεις καλά και τα περιχίνεις πάνω στην σαλάτα!!!!!

----------


## koritsaki_ed

polinaki! τι καλα που ψωνισες!!! εγω πηγα σημερα αγορα για να μπανισω ρουχα που θα ψωνισω μολις αδυνατισω!!!
μιλαμε οτι η αγορα αποτελει το μεγαλυτερο κινητρο για μενα!

καλε πες μας λιγο αναλυτικα αν θελεις, τι αλλο πηρες??? να κανουμε κι εμεις χαρες!!!

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> Ιάσονα,απόγονε του Αιόλου,αναθρεμένε στο Πήλιο,συν τοις άλλοις να χαίρεσαι και το μπόι σου!
> ...


Τι μου θυμησες NADINE το κογιοτ ηταν απο τα αγαπημενα μου καρτουν ευχομαι η τριανταετη περιπετεια μου να λαβει τελος σε αυτα τα 30 χρονια το μονο που θυμαμε απο τον εαυτο μου ηταν ενα αναιβοκατεβασμα τον κιλων σαν ασανσερ γιαυτο ευχομαι να χαθουν αλλα να μην ΞΑΝΑΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ. 
Και σε εσας ολους οτι επιθυμητε να το αποκτησεται .
Πολινακι συνχαρητηρια για τα νεα σου ψωνια .

----------


## anna65

Τελικά όμως το κογιότ κατάφερε κι έπιασε το μπιπ-μπιπ! Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iWJjsVitHhQ#!
Είναι πολύ παιδαγωγικό!

----------


## Mak

Πολύ κινητικότητα σήμερις στο τόπικ! 
Πωλίνα μεγειά τα ρούχα, να τα χαρείς και παρόλο που έδωσες τόσα χρήματα, εγώ θα σου ευχηθώ να μην σου κάνουν σύντομα και ας πέσουν στην αχρηστία! Θα έχεις χάσει λεφτά, αλλά το σημαντικότερο θα έχεις χάσει κιλά! Χαλάλι σου!

Κάπου άκουσα ότι ζηλέψατε μερικές μερικές Βορείου, Νοτίου, Κεντρικής Ελλάδος αλλά και Κύπρου για τη σημερινή μας βόλτα με την Katie, με το καλό να μας ορίσετε και θα σας ξεπατώσουμε στην μαγαζότσαρκα!

Τώρα στο προκείμενο:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα crispie με κατίκι
μ- μισό bregel με φέτα, ντομάτα και πάστα ελιάς (το άλλο μισό το έφαγε η Κατερίνα:bouncy: )
α- μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό
β- τυράκι αμφιλοχίας

Ναταλάκι, σου έκλεψα τη φωτό από το τόπικ σου αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ! Μη με μαλώσεις!

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινα καλοφόρετα!!! Θα ανέβει και η ψυχολογία τώρα με τα καινούργια!!! 

εγω σήμερα πέρασα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ με την φίλη μας Γιώτα και ρούχα δοκιμάσαμε και σε μαγαζιά μπήκαμε και 4 ώρες καφέ ήπιαμε! 

σήμερα έφαγα:

π-γαλα με δημητριακα 
δεκ-- 4-5 ξηρούς καρπούς
μεσ- το 1/2 bagel πού λέει η Γιώτα πάνω
απ-- 1/2 μικρή κυπριακη πίτα με ψητα λαχανικα και τυρί λιωμένο στο φούρνο 
βρ- 1/2 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο ,λίγο ντοματα

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> εγω σήμερα πέρασα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ με την φίλη μας Γιώτα και ρούχα δοκιμάσαμε και σε μαγαζιά μπήκαμε και 4 ώρες καφέ ήπιαμε!


Τέσσερις ώρες καφέ;Πού να πηγαίνατε και για φαγητό δηλαδή!Ημερήσια!
Η χαρά του καταστήματος ήσασταν!Τουλάχιστον αφήσατε καλό pour boir?
Εκτός αν καφέ λέμε τις μπύρες και τα cosmopolitan...Τσαπερδόνες! Χικ!

----------


## *Katie

ποιές μπύρες ,μπορούμε να πιούμε τάχα? τπτ ενα καφε και το bagel και αυτό ήταν. 
Τώρα μόλις το σκέφτηκα , που να πηγαίναμε για φαγητό ? τι θα παραγγέλναμε ?? το φαντάζεστε τι γέλιο είχε να πέσει ???? αν μας έβλεπε ο σερβιτόρος πόσο θα τρώγαμε οι δυο μας, που θα το έβλεπε γιατι δεν θα είχαμε κανένα μη σληβατο στην παρέα να καμουφλάρει την κατάσταση ( και να φεύγει με βαρυστομαχιά) θα μας έκανε παράπονα ότι δεν μας άρεσε το φαι... άντε να του εξηγήσεις. :bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## Mak

Ωραία εικόνα: 2 ή 3 ή 4 σληβάτοι να βγουν για φαγητό βρε αδερφέ, να τα πουν πάνω από ....ένα μπιφτεκάκι και μια σαλατίτσα... θα τα καταφέρουν και τα δυο πιάτα οι τέσσερις τους? χιχιχ:lol:
Κατερινάκι, και εγώ πέρασα τέλεια και δεν κατάλαβα πως πέρασαν τόσες ώρες!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια, σληβάτες ξεσληβάτες, άμμα κανονίσω με την φαμίλια μου να κατέβουμε αθήνα, θέλω να πάμε τουλάχιστον μία φορά σε ένα καλό εστιατόριο όλες μαζί!!!!

----------


## Γλαύκη

Kατερινακι κ Γιωτουλα κ οποια αλλη, θα ερθω Αθηνα στις 7 κ 8 του Οκτωβριου για ενα γαμο αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα βρω χρονο για καφεδες γιατι θα ειμαστε οικογενειακως.Την επομενη φορα,που θα ειναι μαλλον απο 28-30 ετοιμαστειτε!κ θα μπορεσουμε να παμε κ για φαγητο αφου εγω ειμαι ανευ σληβ κ θα καθαρισω κ τα δικα σας μην παρεξηγηθουν στο μαγαζι....Φιλια...

----------


## Mak

Μέσα, Γλαύκη!

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα κριτσίνι
μ- μισό ψητό σουτζουκάκι και λίγη κολοκυθόπιτα
α- 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους (το παράκανα νομίζω εδώ)
β- λίγο κουνέλι με σαλάτα λάχανο

----------


## *Katie

Γλάυκη ουουου !!!! σε περιμένουμε με τρέλλα!

δεν είμαι πολύ καλά γενικά, με έχει πιάσει ενα μπούκωμα στην μύτη, νιώθω αδυναμία και πονοκέφαλο. μάλλον με κόλλησε κάτι το καμάρι μου. 

χθες: 
π- γαλα με δημητριακα και βρωμη
δεκ- ενα παξιμαδακι και 25γρ γραβιερα
μεσ- 3 κσ. κριθαρακι με κιμα ( του Πάρη και είναι τέλειο) και 20γρ φέτα
απ- τπτ κοιμόμουν
βρ- 40γρ χοιρινό ψητό στην σχάρα και λίγο γιαουρτι και ντοματα/αγγουρι

το κριθαρακι με τον κιμά έκανε πάταγο , η κόρη μου έσκασε στο φαί μεσημέρι -βράδυ και ήταν χθες από τα ελάχιστα βράδια της ζωής της που κοιμήθηκε σερί όλο το βράδυ χωρίς κιχ. Πάρη ευχαριστω!!! το είχα ανάγκη μιας και είμαι και αρρωστούλα

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους θελω την βοηθεια σας απο σημερα ειναι η μερα που ξεκιναω τα αλεσμενα μπορειτε να μου δωσεται μερικες πληροφοριες οι τροφες πρεπει να ειναι κρεμοδης η απλα λιγο περασμενες απο το μπλεντερ σε κοματακια. 
Ευχαριστω εκ προτερων.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!

Χτες εγώ

Πρ. λίγη αναρή
Μες. ρύζι με κιμά και σαλάτα
Απογ. 1 τυροπιτάκι
Βρ. γάλα και 2 μπισκότα

Τζέι, τα αλεσμένα πρέπει να είναι σαν πουρέ αλεσμένα. Ξέρω, δεν τρώγονται αλλά θα περάσει και αυτό. Για πόσο καιρό θα τρως αλεσμένα? Εμένα ήταν 10 μέρες αλεσμένα και μετά 10 μέρες πατημένα με το πιρούνι και μετά κανονικά.

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα polinaki 10 μερες ειναι τα αλεσμενα και μετα μου λεει μαλακες τροφες .

----------


## polinaki1983

Αρα το ίδιο με μένα. Εγώ επιδή με καμία δύναμη δεν μπορούσα να φάω κρέας και ψάρι αλεσμένο, έφτιαχνα ζωμό και με τον ζωμό έφτιαχνα πουρέ και έτρωγα το πουρέ!

----------


## aggeloydaki

το ψάρι αλεσμένο είναι μια χαρά,και το κοτόπουλο επίσης (εγώ έβραζα στήθος κοτόπουλο,αλλά μου είπαν πως το φιλέτο από μπούτι είναι πιο νόστιμο) το κρέας πολτοποιημένο είναι μπλιάχ....

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αρα το ίδιο με μένα. Εγώ επιδή με καμία δύναμη δεν μπορούσα να φάω κρέας και ψάρι αλεσμένο, έφτιαχνα ζωμό και με τον ζωμό έφτιαχνα πουρέ και έτρωγα το πουρέ!


Πολινάκι μου όμως με τον πουρέ δεν έπαιρνες όλες τις πρωτείνες που περιέχονται στο κρετάκι τους!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Αρα το ίδιο με μένα. Εγώ επιδή με καμία δύναμη δεν μπορούσα να φάω κρέας και ψάρι αλεσμένο, έφτιαχνα ζωμό και με τον ζωμό έφτιαχνα πουρέ και έτρωγα το πουρέ!
> 
> 
> Πολινάκι μου όμως με τον πουρέ δεν έπαιρνες όλες τις πρωτείνες που περιέχονται στο κρετάκι τους!


Το ξέρω αλλά δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή!!!! Αλλωστε 10 μέρες ήταν μόνο. Τώρα τρώω τα πάντα!!! Αχ να γυρνούσε ο χρόνος πίσω!!!!

Αλλωστε τότε έπερνα και συμλήρωμα πρωτείνης

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα γιατί βρε να γυρνούσε ο χρόνος πίσω???Εγώ τα αλεσμένα δεν θα ήθελα να τα ξαναζήσω με τίποτα!!!!ʼσε που είχα βαρεθεί να τρώω συνέχεια 3 συγκεκριμένα πράγματα!Καλύτερα τώρα που σχετικά όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια τρώω αλλά τουλάχιστον όποτε θέλω δοκιμάζω και κάτι άλλο!Σήμερα ας πούμε θα φάω πατσίτσιο μιαμ μιαμ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Δεν θέλω τις μέρες των αλεσμένων, αλλά θέλω τις μέρες που τα έλιωνα με το πηρούνι μου, και φούσκωνα με 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού!!!!!!

Παστίτσιο έχω φάει και εγώ! Ισως είναι ΄το μόνο φαγητό που μπορώ να φάω τα μακαρόνια!

Α δεν σας είπα, αποφάσισα πως μάλλον με τον νέο μήνα θα γραφτώ γυμναστήριο. Μίλησα με την καρδιολόγο, η οποία μίλησε με τον χειρούργο, και μου έδωσαν το οκ για το γυμναστήριο, αλλά όχι για αερόβια άσκηση. Μόνο μηχανήματα και από αερόβια μου επιτρέπουν μόνο το body balance που είναι χαλαρές ασκήσεις ισοροπίας και ενδυνάμωσης του σώματος. Παλιά που το έκανα με είχε βοηθήσει πολύ, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που είμαι και τόσα κιλά πιο κάτω!

----------


## *Katie

Μπράβο Πωλίνα!!!! άντε καλή αρχή να δω πότε θα το πάρω και εγώ απόφαση ( μάλλον πότε θα κανονίσω το πρόγραμμά μου) για να το κάνω και εγώ. Η Γιώτα πάντως με το κολυμβητήριο έχει πάρει την κατηφόρα για τα καλά. Δεν την προλαβαίνουμε φτουφτου!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κορίτσια το κολυμβητήριο είναι πολύ ωραίο!και σαν ασκηση και σαν βοήθεια!νιώθεις λίγο πτώμα μετά αλλά όταν ανεβαίνεις στην ζυγαριά τα ξεχνάς όλα  :Big Grin: 

katie απορία,πόσο κιμά έβαλες και πόσο κριθαράκι?

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγω δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω να κολυμπάω, επομένως το κολυμβητήριο το απέρρηψα!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι!!μπορούν αφενός να σου μάθουν εκεί να κολυμπάς και αφετέρου στο κολυμβητήριο που πάω εγώ για να μην βουλιάζουμε στο αερόμπικ μας δίνουν κάτι ζώνες σαν "σωσίβια" (όσο καλά και να κολυμπάει κάποια το φοράει απαραίτητα,ιδιαίτερα τώρα στην αρχή ) το οποίο εγώ φοράω και όταν κολυμπάω γιατί δεν έχω μάθει να έχει σωστή στάση το σώμα μου στο κολύμπι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου δεν ξέρω, με φοβίζει λίγο η φάση. Ασε που σιγά μην δεκτεί ο άντρας μου να πάω κολυμβητήριο!!! Και να με βλέπουν οι άλλοι με το μαγιώ! Και να με κλέψει κανείς? χαχαχα

Χτες που του είπα για γυμναστήριο, η πρώτη του κουβέντα ήταν "δεν θα πας εδώ στο μεγάλο, έχει πολλούς άντρες". Και του λέω όχι, θα πάω στο άλλο το μικρό που πήγαινα και παλιά. Οκ μου λέει αλλά θα πάμε να αγοράσουμε μαζί τα ρούχα που θα φοράς! Δεν θέλω να σε κλέψει κανείς λέει! χαχαχα εχει πολύ πλάκα άμμα κάνει της ζήλιες του και τον κοροϊδεύω!!!

----------


## *Katie

πωλίνα και το γυμναστήριο ίδια δουλειά κάνει, η αδελφή μου όπως προείπα προχθες είχε χάσει ένα σωρό κιλά μόνο με αυτό και λίγο μέτρο στο φαι. ξεκολάει η ζυγαριά βρε αδελφε και πάει σφαίρα το θέμα. άσε που σφιγγει το δέρμα και δείχνεις ακόμη πιο αδύνατος, απλά σούπερ , πήγαινε και θα δεις.

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα πάω Κατερινάκι μου, μιας και πήρα το οκ!!! Πιο πολύ θέλω να πάω μπας και καταφέρω να μαζέψω αυτά τα καρβέλια που έχω στην περιφέρεια! χεχεχε Ασε που τώρα που χειμωνιάζει, δεν βολεύει το πάρκο γιατί βρέχει κιόλας.

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα σας!

π- 1 φρυγανιά με μέλι και 1 με μαρμελάδα
δ- ένα μικρό κομμάτι κολοκυθόπιτα
μ- 3/4 σουτζουκακίου και λίγη φέτα
α- λίγο χυμό
β- λίγα lays δημητριακών

Mεγάλο πράγμα η άσκηση, ακόμα και που βαριέμαι τις περισσότερες φορές, σκεφτόμενη τα οφέλη, τη σύσφιξη και τη βοήθεια στην απώλεια κιλών, παίρνω δύναμη και πάω κολυμβητήριο. :smirk:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!

Χτες είχαμε

Πρ. Γάλα με νες
Δεκ. 1 φρυγανιά με αναρή
Μεσ. Ρύζι με κιμά (σύνολο 85 γρ)
Απογ. 1/2 φέτα ψωμί με λίγη μαργαρίνη
Βρ. τίποτα
πιο αργά 1 κουταλίτσα από μια υπέροχη μηλόπιττα που έφτιαξα!!!

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π-- 1 παξιμαδακι και 20γρ γραβιερα
δεκ- 1 σπιτικο τυροπιτακι
μεσ- 3 κσ ζυμαρικα με λαχανικα( πιπεριες,μανιταρια, κρεμμυδι, κολοκυθι) και 1 κγ τριμμενο τυρι
απ- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ- κοτοπουλο 40γρ και λίγο ντοματα

----------


## Mak

Katerinaki, το σπάσαμε το 72 βλέπω, well done dear!:thumbup:

----------


## mariakaigiorgos

kalispera se olous....apoti katalava oloi edo mesa exete kanei sleeve....mipos mporeite na mou peite kapoia pragmata gia auto..??? giati to skeftomai alla den xero polla...!!! sas euxaristo prokatavolika!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

Γεια σου Μαρία, 
όντως σληβάτοι είμαστε οι περισσότεροι που γράφουμε σε αυτό το τόπικ, νομίζω όμως ότι την καλύτερη πληροφόρηση θα την πάρεις αν αρχίσεις να διαβάζεις σιγά σιγά το καταλληλότερο τόπικ επί του θέματος δλδ. το SLEEVE (Eπιμήκης Γασρτεκτομή), εκεί έχουν καταγραφεί οι χειρουργικές εμπειρίες πολλών μελών που είχαν αυτήν την εμπειρία. 
Αν έχεις διατροφικές απορίες, με χαρά να στις λύσουμε! Απλά ρώτησε όσα θέλεις να μάθεις.:blush:

----------


## Mak

Επίσης, αν δεν σε πειράζει , προσπάθησε να γράφεις στα Ελληνικά, τα Greeklish τα αποφεύγουμε στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Mak

Γεια σας παίδες και παιδούλες!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα κρακεράκι
μ- μισό σουτζουκάκι και αρκετό κατίκι
α- αρκετά lays δημητριακών
β- ένα crispie και ένα babybel light

----------


## PM79

Γεια σας από μένα.

Πρωί: 1 ασπράδι αυγού με 1 φρυγανιά.
Δεκατιανό: Τίποτα.
Μεσημέρι: Μπιφτέκι 40 γρ με λίγη ντομάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 ασπράδι αυγού με λίγο τυρί.
Βράδυ: 1 κουταλιά μακαρόνια με πιπεριά, μανιτάρι, βασιλικό και σκόρδο.

----------


## mariakaigiorgos

γεια σου monahoiot !!!!! σε ευχαριστω πολυ..αυτο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι εαν το sleeve προοριζεται για ατομα με περισσοτερα κιλα απο τα δικα μου..εγω ειμαι 85 κιλα αυτη τη χρονικη περιοδο , αλλα σε σχεση με το υψος μου που ειναι 1,57 τα κιλα μου ειναι παρααα πολλα...!!!! θα πρεπει να χασω 20 κιλα ακομα ( εχω χασει 15 και ξαναπηρα τα 5 τωρα) ..το μεγαλυτερο μου προβλημα ομως ειναι το πως θα τα διατηρησω καθως ειμαι πολυ επιρρεπης και οταν δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα στην ψυχολογια μου το ριχνω στο φαι και στις σοκολατες...γι αυτο αναρωτιεμαι εαν θα ηταν καλη ιδεα το sleeve ( εαν φυσικα μπορω να το κανω ) ..μηπως με βοηθουσε λιγο περισσοτερο...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!

Χτές 

Πρ. Φρυγανιά + αναρή
Δεκ. Γάλα+νες
Μεσ. 100 γρ φακόρυζο
Απογ. Αναρή
Βρ. Μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο και λίγη ντομάτα

mariakaigiorgos, το σληβ, καθώς και οπιοδήποτε άλλο χειρουργείο, προορίζονται για άτομα που έχουν πάρα πολλά κιλά, και που έχουν κάνει άπειρες προσπάθειες να τα χάσουν και δεν τα κατάφεραν, πχ εγώ ήμουνα 100+ κιλά για 15+ χρόνια. Επίσεις, εσένα τα κιλά σου δεν είναι τόσα πολλά ούτως ώστε να δικαιολογούν ένα χειρουργείο. Και κάτι άλλο, μην νομίζεις πως εμείς κάναμε χειρουργείο, και αυτό ήταν, τα κιλά φεύγουν ως διά μαγείας. Δεν είναι έτσι. Η προσπάθεια που κάνουμε, και η πάλη που κάνουμε με το μυαλό μας για να μπορέσει να ακολουθήσει το διατροφολόγιο που έχουμε (γιατί και εμείς έχουμε διατροφολόγιο από διαιτολόγο και πρέπει να το ακολουθούμε) είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Στα κιλά που είσαι, άνετα μπορείς να κάνεις μια σωστή διατροφή και να τα χάσεις, και να τα διατηρήσεις, χωρίς νυστέρια κτλ.

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π-- 2/3 τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- 1 μικρό γλυκακι κερασμα
μεσ- 4κσ μπαμιες και 20γρ φετα
απ- καπουτσινο και 1 κουλουρακι κανελας
βρ--ενα παξιμαδακι και 25γρ γραβιερα

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα έφαγα τα εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μερικά μίνι κρακεράκια
μ- φακιές με φέτα, μερικούς ξηρούς καρπούς
α- λίγο χυμό
β- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με ντομάτα και φέτα

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο, μην νομίζεις πως εμείς κάναμε χειρουργείο, και αυτό ήταν, τα κιλά φεύγουν ως διά μαγείας. Δεν είναι έτσι. Η προσπάθεια που κάνουμε, και η πάλη που κάνουμε με το μυαλό μας για να μπορέσει να ακολουθήσει το διατροφολόγιο που έχουμε (γιατί και εμείς έχουμε διατροφολόγιο από διαιτολόγο και πρέπει να το ακολουθούμε) είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Στα κιλά που είσαι, άνετα μπορείς να κάνεις μια σωστή διατροφή και να τα χάσεις, και να τα διατηρήσεις, χωρίς νυστέρια κτλ.




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Πολύ συνειδητοποιημένη απάντηση!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakaigiorgos

σαφως και με το χειρουργιο τα κιλα δεν φευγουν ως δια μαγειας ειμαι σιγουρη γι αυτο ..απλα αυτο που σκεφτηκα ειναι οτι ισως με το sleeve ειναι λιγακι πιο ευκολο απο την αποψη οτι σου κοβεται η ορεξη διοτι χορταινεις με μικροτερες ποσοτητες και αναγκαστικα τρως λιγοτερο..(? ) ( διορθωστε με εαν κανω λαθος ) ..

----------


## polinaki1983

Χθες

Πρ. Γάλα ζεστό με νεσκουικ
Δεκ. Φρυγανιά με χαλούμι
Μεσ. Μισό γύρο κοτόπουλο σε αλάδωτη πίτα χωρίς σάλτσες, πατάτες κτλ
Απογ. ο άλλος μισός γύρος
Βρ. 1 μπουκιά ψάρι φιλέτο

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by mariakaigiorgos_
> σαφως και με το χειρουργιο τα κιλα δεν φευγουν ως δια μαγειας ειμαι σιγουρη γι αυτο ..απλα αυτο που σκεφτηκα ειναι οτι ισως με το sleeve ειναι λιγακι πιο ευκολο απο την αποψη οτι σου κοβεται η ορεξη διοτι χορταινεις με μικροτερες ποσοτητες και αναγκαστικα τρως λιγοτερο..(? ) ( διορθωστε με εαν κανω λαθος ) ..


όντως όταν κάνεις το χειρουργείο τρως μικρότερες ποσότητες κυρίως για το πρώτο διαστήμα των 6 μηνών περίπου και ανάλογα πάντα πως θα εκμεταλευτείς την επέμβαση ( δηλαδή αν δεν ζορίζεις το νεο στομάχι σου ) . όμως αν τρως γλυκα και "απαγορευμένα " φαγητά θα οδηγηθείς στην αποτυχία. Οι περιορισμοί που έχεις είναι πολλοί και κάποιοι εφ' όρου ζωής ίσως. Αλκοολ, γλυκα, αναψυκτικά, ψωμια-πιτες και συναφή. Δεν μπορείς να πιεις νερό όποτε θες , δεν μπορείς να φας βαριά φαγητά γιατι δεν αντέχεις, νομίζω ότι πίτα από σουβλάκι δεν θα μπορέσω ξανά να αντέξω να φάω, ζυμαρικά μόνο λίγες πηρουνιές , καφέδες με μέτρο και άλλα πολλά που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα. 

Το χειρουργείο δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση , και όλοι εδώ την πήραμε την απόφαση έχοντας σοβαρό πρόβλημα νοσογόνου παχυσαρκίας ή και προβλήματα υγείας ( πίεση, ζαχαρο κλπ) και άφοτου είχαμε δοκιμάσει όλες τους άλλους τρόπους για απώλεια βάρους. Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια με έναν σοβαρό διαιτολόγο διότι πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι 20 κιλά μπορούν να χαθούν με σωστή καθοδήγηση και θέληση που διαφαινεται ότι έχεις. Ότι καταφέρνουμε εμείς με 2-3 χρόνια διατροφής και χειρουργείο εσύ μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις σε ένα μόνο χρόνο ( το πολύ) χωρίς να έχεις ακρωτηριάσει ένα υγειές μέλος του σώματός σου παίρνοντας τα ρίσκα που πήραμε εμείς και να έχεις διατροφικούς περιορισμούς. 
Φιλικά

----------


## *Katie

χθες εφαγα

π-- 1/2 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης
δεκ- λίγο τσουρέκι 
μεσ- 2 κσ ρύζι με λαχανικα και ένα μπιφτέκι μικρό
απ- τπτ 
βρ- 1 παξιμαδακι και 1 δαχτυλο γραβιέρα , μια μπουκια μπιφτέκι

----------


## lila198621

λοιπον μιας και πλεον τρωω ας γραψω και εγω 
χτες:
πρωι ενα κριτσινι και σχεδον μιση κουπα γαλα
δεκατιανο μισο τοστ τυρι γαλοπουλα που εκανα ενα μισαωρο νατο φαω
μεσημεριανο δυο μανιταρια ψητα στην τοστιερα και μιση φετα τυρι του τοστ light
απογευμα ενα μεγαλο καροτο με λιγο αλατακι
βραδυ μισο τοστ γιατι ακομα χρειαζομαι κατι στεγνο για βραδυ αλλιως εχω καουρα


εχω δοκιμασει φακες φασολαδα χοιρινο λεμονατο και μοσχαρι κοκκινιστο χωρις να με πειραξουν.

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα στους μανικοτρεφόμενους!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια δαγκωνιά σπανακοπιτάκι
μ- δυο κουταλάκια ρύζι από μια ντομάτα γεμιστή και λίγο γιαούρτι, ξηροί καρποί(αμύγδαλα, σταφίδες, κρόκερ)
α- γάλα με δημητριακά και λίγο χυμό
β- ένα babybel light με λίγα μίνι κρακεράκια

Η διάθεση μαύρα χάλια, με το ζόρι σύρθηκα μέχρι το κολυμβητήριο για να ενεργοποιήσω το μεταβολισμό μου, λίγο η γενικότερη μιζέρια λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης, λίγο η μανούλα που πονάει, λίγο στο σχολείο που κάνουμε μάθημα χωρίς βιβλία, πάτος τα μυαλά..Από αύριο ελπίζω καλύτερα, φιλια :love:

----------


## mariakaigiorgos

katie σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου...για να ειμαι ειλικρινης πιστευω οτι με πολυ κοπο και προσπαθεια ισως και να τα καταφερω μονο με διατροφη....αυτο που με αγγωνει δεν ειναι το τωρα αλλα το μελλον....γιατι τωρα ειμαι μικρη ακομα ειμαι 20 χρονων ..εαν προσεξω και το παρω στα σοβαρα μπορω να χασω τα κιλα..οπως περισυ καταφερα και εχασα 15..αλλα μεγαλονωντας δεν ξερω εαν ο οργανισμος μου θα μπορει να χανει τα παραπανω κιλα , ουτε εαν θα εχω καταφερει να διατηρησω τα κιλα μου και να μην παχυνω και αλλο...βασικα δεν ενδιαφερομαι για τωρα τοσο πολυ , οσο το να ενημερωθω για το μελλον..γιατι πιστευω οτι εαν δεν τα καταφερω με διατροφη και αρχισω να παχαινω ξανα , δεν θα περιμενω να φτασω τα 150 κιλα για να κανω κατι πιο δραστικο .....γι αυτο εκανα και την ερωτηση περι sleeve,,ωστε να ειμαι ενημερωμενη πανω στο θεμα...θα ηθελα να κανω μια τελευταια ερωτηση...γιατι λες οτι υπαρχει περιορισμος στο νερο που πινεις..? δεν επιτρεπεται να πιεις νερο η δεν μπορεις..??

----------


## Mak

Το νεράκι πέφτει βαρύ σε ένα χειρουργημένο στομάχι και εξαρτάται το κάθε οργανισμό πόσο θα αντέχει να πίνει. Πολλοί δεν αντέχουν να πιουν μονομιάς πάνω απο μισό ποτήρι, μόνο γουλιά γουλιά. Η Katie έχει δίκιο, Μαρία, είσαι μικρή και έχεις πολλά περιθώρια να κάνεις τώρα μια δραστική αλλαγή στη ζωή σου ώστε να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ να μπεις στη δυσάρεστη εμπειρία ενός χειρουργείου. Για όλους εμάς που το έχουμε κάνει, μπορεί να λέμε ότι μας άλλαξε τη ζωή αλλά σκέψου ότι όλοι μας θα θέλαμε να μην χρειαζόταν να έχει γίνει! Σου εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο σε όσα θέλεις να πετύχεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά.....

Σήμερα ψυχολογία χάλια...

Χτες:
Πρ. τοστ με τυρί
Δεκ. Γάλα με νεσκουικ
Μες. 60 γρ ψάρι και 40 γρ σαλάτα
Απογ. Αναρή
Βρ. 1 λουκανικοπιτακι glutene free που έφτιαξα για δοκιμή για ένα μωρό που είναι αλεργικό στην γλουτένη και ο μπαμπάς έχει απελπιστεί που δεν έχουν τίποτα να τρώει το μωρό σαν σνακ...

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki μου τι έπαθες?εσύ ήσουν μια χαρά τις τελευταίες ημέρες!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> polinaki μου τι έπαθες?εσύ ήσουν μια χαρά τις τελευταίες ημέρες!


Με πήρε ο άντρας μου τηλέφωνο και μου είπε πως σήμερα πήγε το ένα αφεντικό και του είπε πως είναι η τελευταία του μέρα στην δουλιά..... Χωρίς εξηγίσεις χωρίς τίποτα... και τώρα περιμένει το άλλο αφεντικό να πάει για να δει τί θα του πουν τελικά.....

----------


## *Katie

ψυχραιμία Πωλίνα , ότι και να γίνει θα πρέπει να στηρίξεις τον άντρα σου ψυχολογικά, που μάλλον αυτός θα είναι πιο χάλια από εσένα στην παρούσα φάση. Μακάρι να βγείτε γρήγορα από τις δυσκολίες . Τι κρίμα που όλοι μας στο στενο οικογενειακο περιβάλλον βιώνουμε ανάλογα προβλήματα.....

να πω και τα σχετικα μου για χθες

π-- ενα πολύ μικρο κομματι κεικ πορτοκαλι
δεκ- 1/2 γιαουρτι με 2 κσ βρωμη και δημητριακα
μεσ- 1/2 μπιφτεκακι βρωμης και 2 κσ ρυζι ( επιτέλους τελείωσε)
απ- τπτ 
βρ- ενα μικρό μπολάκι νουντλς με λαχανικα και κοτοπουλο. το έκανε η αδελφή μου ήταν ότι πιο ωραίο έχω φάει , δεν θυμάμαι από ποτε. Εξαιρετικά υγειινό και πλήρες γεύμα. Μόλις πάρω την συνταγη θα σας την παραθέσω για να γευτείτε την πανδεσία και εσείς.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Πολινάκι μου,δυστηχώς εδώ σε εμάς είναι σχεδόν καθημερινό φαινόμενο κάποιος φίλος,γνωστός,συγγενης να μένει χωρίς δουλειά.και μην νομίζεις και όσοι δουλεύουν στον ιδιωτικό τομέα οι περικοπές που έχουν γίνει είναι πολύ μεγάλες ,για να μην σχολιάσω πως σχεδόν κανείς δεν πληρώνεται στην ώρα του και δεν παίρνει όλα τα λεφτά του.Κουράγιο και εύχομαι σύντομα να βρει κάτι άλλο

----------


## polinaki1983

To θέμα είναι κορίτσια πως δεν του είπαν τον λόγο που του είπαν πως σταματάει. και είναι ο μοναδικός στο δικό του πόστο, που πάντα τον χρειάζονται αφού τα μηχανήματα σπάνε συνεχώς, θέλουν νέα καλούπια κτλ. Ελπίζω όταν πάει το άλλο αφεντικό να του δώσει εξηγίσεις καθώς και να βρουν μια λύση. 

Κατερινάκι μου, είμαι λάτρης των νούτλς αν και δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να φάω καθόλου ΄μετά το χειρουργείο!!! Περιμένω λοιπόν την συνταγή σου για να είναι η πρώτη μου απόπειρα να τα δοκιμάσω!

----------


## Mak

good evening folks

π- 1 φρυγανιά με μέλι και βούτυρο
δ- μερικά μίνι κρακεράκια
μ- φακιές με φέτα και ξηρούς καρπούς
α- 1/4 κούπα τσάι
β- ένα τηγ. κεφτεδάκι μικρού μεγέθους

----------


## *Katie

σήμερα χάλια χάλια καιρό είχα να τα πάω τόσο χάλια....ειδού τα κατορθώματά μου 

π-- 1/2 κρουασαν σοκολατα
δεκ- το αλλο 1/2 κρουασαν
μεσ- 3 μπουκιες αραβικη με κοτοπουλο και μερικές πατάτες τηγ.
απ-- 1/2 μικρό μπολακι ( περίπου 90γρ) νουντλς με λαχανικα και κοτοπουλο
βρ- 3 πηρουνιες ασπρα μακαρονια , 1κ.σ κιμα και 1/3 προφιτερολ 

νιώθω πολύ άσχημα για σήμερα. μπορώ να πω ότι αυτη την εβδομάδα δεν τα έχω πάει καλά ....
εύχομαι από αύριο να μπω σε ρυθμό ξανά γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά.
αύριο κάνω και εξετάσεις αίματος για την επάνεξετασή μου

----------


## Mak

ʼστα Κατερίνα μου, και εγώ το έχω ρίξει στους ξηρούς καρπούς και ντρέπομαι αλλά νιώθω ότι κάπου πρέπει να ξεσπάσω...Θα δεις και την Ειρήνη φαντάζομαι εκτός του ότι θα κάνεις εξετάσεις.Θα ξημερώσουν πιο καλές μέρες διατροφικά, πρέπει μάλλον να κάνουμε ειρήνη με το γεγονός ότι που και που δεν θα είμαστε "κυρίες". Καλό βράδυ, κοριτσάκι:tumble:

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο φλυτζανι γαλα και ενα κριτσινι
δεκ μισο τοστ
μεσ λιγο κουνουπιδι βραστο και μια φετα τυρι του τοστ
απογ 2 μικρα καροτακια και εναν ελληνικο μετριο
βραδυ μισο τοστ

monahoit γιατι μονο τοσο λιγο τσαι δεν μπορεις να πιεις ολο το φλυτζανι ή δεν θελεις?

----------


## PM79

Hello σας και καλό μήνα.

Χτες 30/9.

Πρωί: Μισό τοστ.
Δεκατιανό: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.
Μεσημέρι: 1 μπουκιά κοτόπουλο, 1 μπουκιά μακαρόνια, 1 μπουκιά σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.
Βράδυ: Λίγο γιαούρτι με 1 βερύκοκο και αμύγδαλα.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by PM79_
> 
> Δεκατιανό: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.
> 
> Απόγευμα: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.


γεια σου Πάρη! 
Βλέπω τρως αρκετά ασπράδια, είναι συμβουλή διαιτολόγου? Ωμά τα τρως? Σου αρέσουν ή τα τρως επειδή κάνουν καλό?

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα μανηκακια............

----------


## Mak

γεια και χαρά bigjason :smirk:

----------


## PM79

Γεια σου μεγάλε Ιάσονα.

Γιώτα, γενικώς είχα χαμηλά λευκώματα (πρωτείνες).

Βράζω τα αυγά, πετάω τον κρόκο και με λίγο αλατάκι και πιπεράκι, είναι τέλειο.

Το ασπράδι περιέχει σε μεγάλο ποσοστό πρωτείνη, η οποία βοηθά πάρα πολύ στη sleeve.
Δεν επιμένουν όλοι οι διατροφολόγοι και οι γιατροί για την πρόσληψη πρωτείνης?

Με το ασπράδι φύγαν και οι ζαλάδες που είχα και η πρόσληψη πρωτείνης, είναι μέσα στα όρια που πρέπει να είναι, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να τρώμε κοτόπουλο, γιαούρτια, τυριά όλη την ώρα.

----------


## *Katie

Πάρη δεν σου φέρνει βαρυστομαχιά ή αναγούλα το ασπράδι ή γενικά το αυγό ? εγώ όσες φορές δοκίμασα με τον τρόπο που είπες έφαγα μεγάλη ήττα. αντίθετα τυρι , γιαούτρι είναι οκ... λυπάμαι πολύ μακάρι να μπορούσα να το φάω και εγώ. κάνει και καλό στα μαλλιά

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by eleni198621_
> 
> 
> monahoit γιατι μονο τοσο λιγο τσαι δεν μπορεις να πιεις ολο το φλυτζανι ή δεν θελεις?


Eleni, βασικά δεν με τρελαίνει το τσάι, από υγρά δεν έχω παράπονο, πίνω άνετα, ειδικά νερό όσο τραβάει η ψυχή μου!

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα έφαγα τα εξής, προσπαθώντας να μην δίνω σημασία στο γεγονός ότι έχω ψιλοκολήσει, μάλλον έχασα πολύ την προηγούμενη βδομάδα και τώρα ο οργανισμός μου τράβηξε το χαλινάρι.

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- λίγα κρακεράκια
μ- δυο μπουκιές κεφτεδάκι και σαλάτα μαρούλι με κρουτόν και φέτα
α- λίγο αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
β- μισή κούπα ζεστή σοκολάτα ρόφημα

καληνύχτα...:yawn:

----------


## PM79

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Πάρη δεν σου φέρνει βαρυστομαχιά ή αναγούλα το ασπράδι ή γενικά το αυγό ? εγώ όσες φορές δοκίμασα με τον τρόπο που είπες έφαγα μεγάλη ήττα. αντίθετα τυρι , γιαούτρι είναι οκ... λυπάμαι πολύ μακάρι να μπορούσα να το φάω και εγώ. κάνει και καλό στα μαλλιά


Καθόλου, πάει κάτω πετώντας. 

Ο γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι μακαρόνια, ρύζια, ψωμί κλπ, μετά τους 6 μήνες, αλλιώς θα με ενοχλούν.
Χτες που του είπα ότι τίποτα δε με ενοχλεί και μπορώ να φάω τα πάντα, μου είπε πολύ καλά, οπότε όλα μια χαρούλα.

Γενικώς ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με κάποια τροφή ή υγρό.
Μπαίνει στην άκρη λοιπόν αυτό και διαλέγουμε κάτι άλλο, δεν έχουμε και πολλές επιλογές.  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

προσπαθησα να μπω σε προγραμμα χθες όχι ότι κατάφερα και πολλά αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έφαγα βλακείες

π-- 1 φρυγανια με 1 κγ μελι και ταχινι
δεκ-1/2 φρυγανια με μελι και ταχινι
μεσ- μια φετα ψωμι τοστ με 2φ.τυρι και 1 γαλοπουλα 
απ- 1/2 μπισκοτο βρωμης 
βρ- μιση αραβικη πιτα με λαχανικα, τυρι, κοτοπουλο

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα στην παρεα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν ξερεται τα αυγα σκραμπλ τι ειναι και το κουακερ .

----------


## Mak

τα αυγά scrambled είναι η γνωστή ομελέτα, και το κουάκερ είναι νιφάδες βρώμης, μπορείς να το βρεις σε όλα τα σουπερμάρκετ, δίπλα στα δημητριακά.

----------


## *Katie

επιτέλους σήμερα τα κατάφερα!!!!
με πολύ υπερηφάνια σας παραθέτω

π-- 1/2 φλ. γαλα με 2κσ δημητριακα και βρωμη
δεκ- 1/2 μπισκοτο με βρωμη-μελι-ταχινι
μεσ- σολωμός με ψητα λαχανικά όλο μαζι 55γρ
απ- 1 αχλαδι
βρ- 1/2 κουπακι γιαουρτι και 1κσ δημητριακα και βρωμη

λοιπόν το μεσημεριανό μου ήταν σουπερ υπέροχο και σας παραθέτω συνταγη
μέσα σε λαδοκολα βάζετε το ψαρι, ψιλοκόβετε ότι λαχανικά θελετε ( εγώ έβαλα , καρότο, κολοκύθι, πρασινες-κοκκινες πιπεριες, πατατα, μανιταρια) βάζετε μόνο μπαχαρικά ( ότι θελετε) όχι λάδι , εκτός και αν το ψάρι που θα βάλετε είναι άλιπο, και το κλείνετε τσαλακώνοντας το στις άκρες. Ψήνετε στον αέρα για 30' και μετά το ανοίγετε για 5' στο γκριλ για να ροδοκοκινίσει !!! υπέροχο με λίγο λεμονάκι μετά επάνω και καλή σας όρεξη. 
αύριο φακες και θα βάλω και λίγο ρύζι όπως το κάνει η Πωλίνα μας !

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> τα αυγά scrambled είναι η γνωστή ομελέτα, και το κουάκερ είναι νιφάδες βρώμης, μπορείς να το βρεις σε όλα τα σουπερμάρκετ, δίπλα στα δημητριακά.


Ευχαριστω τοσες ομελετες εχω φαει αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι λεγονται και scrambled

----------


## OSANAMA

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> τα αυγά scrambled είναι η γνωστή ομελέτα, και το κουάκερ είναι νιφάδες βρώμης, μπορείς να το βρεις σε όλα τα σουπερμάρκετ, δίπλα στα δημητριακά.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω τοσες ομελετες εχω φαει αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι λεγονται και scrambled


μπραβο σε λιγοτερο απο μηνα εχεις χασει 20 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup:

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> τα αυγά scrambled είναι η γνωστή ομελέτα, και το κουάκερ είναι νιφάδες βρώμης, μπορείς να το βρεις σε όλα τα σουπερμάρκετ, δίπλα στα δημητριακά.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω τοσες ομελετες εχω φαει αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι λεγονται και scrambled


Ιάσονα έκανες την επέμβαση στο Ιπποκράτειο με τον Αλμπα......λο?

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by OSANAMA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστω οσα παραπανησια παραπανω κιλα εχεις τοσο πιο γρηγορα χανονται πιστευω.

----------


## bigjason

[/quote]Ιάσονα έκανες την επέμβαση στο Ιπποκράτειο με τον Αλμπα......λο? [/quote]

Στο παραρτημα του Ιπποκρατειου την εκανα αλλα με τον Λεα....

----------


## lila198621

τα scrambled eggs δεν ειναι η κλασικη ομελετα εχει και λιγο γαλατακι μεσα να την κανει πιο αναλαφρη και δεν βγαινει ενα κομματι οπως η ομελετα γιατι με το που ριχνεις τα αυγα στο τηγανι αρχιζεις να ανακατευεις με τη σπατουλα μεχρι να ψηθουν τα αυγα.

http://www.vegrecipesofindia.com/scr...d-eggs-recipe/

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο φλυτζανι γαλα
δεκ μισο τοστ τυρι γαλοπουλα
μεσ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ 3 κομματακια πατατες τηγανητες και μια φουντιτσα κουνουπιδι βραστο χωρις λαδι
απογ 2 μικρα καροτα και ενα μετριο ελληνικο
βρ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ και 2 μικρα κομματακι σουβλακι χοιρινο

σημερα 
πρ μισο φλυτζανι γαλα
δεκ μισο τοστ τυρι γαλοπουλα
μεσ λιγο κουνελι και μισο κριτσινι
απογ μισο μηλο ψητο και ενα μετριο ελληνικο
βρ μια φετα του τοστ ψωμι καλα φρυγανισμενο μια μικρη κουταλιτσα μουσταρδα γλυκια και μια φετα τυρι του τοστ και καλα παγωμενο τοστακι αν και ηταν πολυ νοστιμο.

----------


## Mak

Παιδιά γεια σας, αντίθετα με το Κατερινάκι, εγώ με περισσή ντροπή έχω να δηλώσω τι έφαγα χτες:

-γάλα με δημητριακά
-μια μπουκιά κέικ και ξηρούς καρπούς
-λίγο κοτόπουλο στα κάρβουνα, σαλάτα και φέτα
- ένα παστέλι, ένα σακουλάκι κρακεράκια μίνι, ένα babybel, μισή σακούλα lays δημητριακών.

Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς , όσα έφαγα μετά το απόγευμα δεν μου έφεραν αναγούλα ή στομαχόπονο. Μάλλον δυστυχώς γιατί αν είχα κάνει εμετό ή αν υπέφερα δυο τρεις ώρες απο το στομάχι μου, θα έπαιρνα το μάθημά μου..Τέλος πάντων, μια μέρα ήταν και πέρασε, πάμε για άλλα!:tumble:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Γιώτα μου,μια καινούρια ημέρα ξεκίνησε,ξέχασέ το το χτές  :Wink:  έχω μόνο μία απορία,,,βρε δεν φούσκωσες???πάντως χαίρομαι που δεν σε έπιασε το στομάχι σου γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι ζόρι!

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα το χθες είναι χθες και σήμερα είναι και Δευτέρα , αν είχα youtube θα σου έβαζα του Κιάμου το τραγούδι " Απο Δευτέρα" . Σήμερα μαζευόμαστε και πάμε δυνατά!! Το δικό μου πάθημα ήταν ότι την έβδομάδα που πέρασε με τα σοκολατοειδή που έφαγα έχασα μόνο 300γρ. ʼντε και έχω και γάμο σε 3 εβδομάδες ( η αδελφή μου) και πρέπει να σφιχτώ!

----------


## *Katie

αγγελε με τα πατατακια και τα κρακερακια εγω δεν εχω καμια επιπτωση δυστυχως. γίνονται λιώμα και πάνε με άνεση κάτω. το πολύ πολύ να διαταράξει το έντερο ( ακόμη και στην σληβ). έγω που είχα φάει μια φορά πατατοειδη συνολικά πρεπει να ήταν πάνω απο ενα σακουλάκι , είχα μετα διάρροια.

----------


## Mak

πράγματι, αυτά τα άτιμα τα πατατοκρακεράκια δεν με φουσκώνουν καθόλου γι'αυτό και τα φοβάμαι! Μόλις βάλω μια μπουκιά κρέας στο στόμα μου αρχίζω τα αχ και τα βαχ και κάνω προσπάθεια να φάω όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ. Με τις αηδιούλες όμως, μια χαρά! Και μετά αρχίζουν οι δυο τρομάρες, οι τύψεις και τα συναφή. Όμως, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε κυρίες κάθε μέρα, καποιες φορές θα παρανομήσουμε ,και μετά πίσω στον έντιμο βίο!

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχ κορίτσια εμένα τα πατατάκια με φουσκώνουν ή τουλάχιστον έτσι έχω πείσει τον εαυτό μου  :Big Grin:  και μόλις φάω μία χούφτα σταματάω.Αυτό που σίγουρα δεν με φουσκώνει είναι οι ξηροί καρποί ,το διαπίστωσα την παρασκευή που πήραμε κάποιους να υπάρχουν στο σπίτι και ήθελε και ο άνδρας μου να φτιάξουμε κάτι γλυκά.Απαπαπα καταραμένο πράγμα είναι!και μου τους απαγορεύει και εντελώς ο ντόκτορ,τουλάχιστον για την ώρα ελπίζω αργότερα να με αφήνει να τρώω το κάτιτις μου!

----------


## *Katie

αγγελουδάκι γιατί απαγορεύονται στο μπαι πας?

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κατερίνα μου θυμάμαι που τον ρώτησα στην επανεξέταση του τριμήνου αν μπορώ να φάω ξηρούς καρπούς και μου είπε όχι,Αν θυμάμαι καλά -όρκο δεν παίρνω - μου είπε πως εκτός από τις θερμίδες επειδή δεν έχουμε αρκετά πεμπτικά υγρά μπορεί να "κάτσουν" εκεί και να μου δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα,όπως και τα φλούδια και τα σπόρια γενικά.Θα τον ξαναρωτήσω στην επανεξέταση του εξαμήνου για να ξέρω στα σίγουρα το πως και το γιατί  :Wink:

----------


## *Katie

ε αμα κάνεις την μέθοδο σαγονάκια κομπρεσερ δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα. μακάρι στο 6μηνο να σε αφήσει έστω και λίγοι βοηθούν στον κορεσμό συνδυασμένοι με φρούτο και δίνουν και πολλές βιταμίνες. αλλά και πάλι δεν ξέρω τι απορροφάς λόγω της επέμβασης. δεν ξέρω αν οι ξηροί καρποί θα σου προσδίδουν μονο τις θερμίδες και όχι τα θρεπτικά συστατικά. αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα λίγο καλύτερα, λίγο όμως.

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα μικρό αμυγδαλωτό
μ- λίγο κοκκινιστό μοσχάρι, δυο πηρουνιές σπαγγέτι και την εναπομείνασα σακούλα lays δημητριακών
α- λίγο καρπούζι
β- μια μπουκιά μοσχάρι και άλλη μια σπαγγέτι

Κολυμβητήριο κανονικά. Την Παρασκευή αρχίζω και τους παραδοσιακούς χορούς, έχω 10 χρόνια να συμμετέχω σε ομάδα και είμαι και παλιά καραβάνα...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια....

Δεν πρόκειτε να κάτσω να γράψω αναλυτικά το τι έφαγα αυτές τις μέρες, αλλά τα πατατακια/γαριδακια/σοκολατες ήταν πρώτα στις επιλογές μου..... Τις περισσότερες φορές κρατήθηκα με την πρόθεση ότι έλα μωρέ, άστα τα τρως πιο μετά, και κατέληγα σε κανένα τυράκι ή λίγο χαλούμι κτλ. Ομως ήταν και οι φορές που υπέκιψα...

Από ψυχολογία πιο χάλια δεν γίνετε. Αν και αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω με τις τούρτες φαίνετε να βαίνει καλώς, το γεγονώς ότι ο άντρας μου δεν έχει δουλιά με σκοτώνει...... Ανεργο δεν τον γραφουν γιατί λέει η άδια παραμονής του στην Κύπρο λέει πάνω το αφεντικό του, και αφού τώρα δεν έχει αφεντικό, θεωρείτε παράνομος και πρέπει να βγάλει άδια σαν επισκέπτης για να μπορέσει να γραφτεί άνεργος. Πόσο καιρό παίρνει να βγει αυτή η άδια όμως? 5-8 μήνες!!! Δεν ξέρω πως να τον αντιμετοπήσω και τι να του πω..... Νιώθω πως πρέπει πια να δουλεύω και για τους δύο μας, και ταυτόχρονα να μην του δείχνω πόσο χάλια είμαι με αυτή την κατάσταση... Α και η ζυγαριά έδειξε σήμερα 96.1. Αν και είμαι σίγουρη πως είναι πλασματικό αφού τουαλέτα έχει τόσες μέρες να πάω από το άνχος μου.... 

Τέλος πάντον, σας ζάλισα... Ελπίζω σήμερα να τα πάω καλύτερα διατροφικά, αν και δεντο νομίζω. 

Α, έπαθα και μία πολύ ωραία ψύξη, που με άφησε στο σπίτι 2 μέρες, και μου πρόσφερε 2 ενέσεις και κάτι χαπάκια....

----------


## Mak

Polinaki, 
δυστυχώς καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου, το να μην έχεις δουλειά σε κάνει ράκος, το να αγωνίζεσαι επίσης εσύ με ένα μισθό να φέρεις βόλτα μια οικογένεια επίσης σε κάνει ράκος.. Τι να σου πω, περνάμε όλοι μας ζόρια , και οικονομικά και οικογενειακά, κάνε υπομονή, ο άντρας σου θα ψάξει για δουλειά και εύχομαι να βρει το συντομότερο, εσύ μόνο κράτα ψηλά το κεφάλι γιατί σε χρειάζονται, και δε βαριέσαι αν παρεκκλίνεις για λίγο καιρό από την καλή σου πορεία, μερικά πράγματα είναι πιο σημαντικά. Μερικές διατροφικές παρασπονδίες σε δύσκολες εποχές για μας δεν θα μας καταστρέψουν , θα επιστρεψουμε δριμύτερες με το που νιώσουμε ξανά μια ηρεμία. φιλιά

----------


## polinaki1983

To θέμα είναι Γιώτα μου, θα είναι μόνο μερικές διατροφικές παρασπονδίες, ή όλα θα παν στράφη?

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινάκι, 
μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι περνάς δύσκολα, αλλά εγώ δεν συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να αμελήσεις την διατροφή σου. Οκ ξέφυγες για λίγες μέρες λογικο και επόμενο με την αναμπουμπούλα αλλά τώρα παρόλα τα προβλήματα πρέπει να μην αφήσεις να σε πάρει από κάτω. Πόσο έχεις παλέψει για να φτάσεις μέχρι εδώ? πολύ! Μην το αφήσεις σε παρακαλώ, τα δύσκολα θα περάσουν , ο άντρας σου θα ξαναβρεί δουλειά και εσύ θα μείνεις να μετράς τα κιλά που έβαλες απογοητευμένη που για ακόμη μια φορά έβαλες τον εαυτό σου σε δεύτερη μοίρα. 
Ενώ αν κάνεις την διατροφή σου και πιο δυνατή θα νιώθεις και καλύτερα για να στηρίξεις την οικογένειά σου που σε χρειάζεται. το φαγητό μόνο παραπάνω μελαγχολία θα σου δώσει όχι παρηγοριά.
Ξεκίνα από σήμερα και προτείνω ακόμη και τις κακές σου μέρες να τις γράφεις εδώ όχι μόνο τις καλές , σε βοηθά να απενεχοποιείς το πρόβλημα και όλοι εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε δεν είμαστε εδώ για να επιπλήξουμε αλλά για να βοηθηθούμε. Στο κάτω κάτω όλοι έχουμε τις αδυναμίες μας αλλιώς δεν θα γράφαμε εδώ ,ούτε που θα ξέραμε την ύπαρξη του φόρουμ.
Προτείνω να γράψεις τι έφαγες εχθες και σήμερα να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να τα πας καλύτερα , θα νιώσεις καλύτερα θα δεις. Μπορεί να μην τα καταφέρεις από την μια μέρα στην άλλη αλλά σε 3-4 ημέρες θα έχεις μπει στον ρυθμό σου ξανά.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

οκ λοιπόν...

Χθες:
Πρ. τίποτα
Δεκ. Λίγα σάντουιτς με φρατσολάκι, τυρί, ντομάτα, χαλούμι (περίπου 3 μπουκιές)
Μες. Κάρρυ λαχανικών με ρύζι και μισή κιντερ μπουένο
Απογ. 1 σακουλάκι γαριδάκια και 1 μίνι κέικ
Βρ. Κάρρυ λαχανικών με ρύζι και πιο μετά μερικές πατάτες τηγανιτές με κετσαπ και μαγιονέζα.

Κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο όλο αυτών τσιμπολογούσα και από την μηλόπιτα που είχα φτιάξει, συνολικά πρέπει να έφαγα 4 πηρουνιές...

----------


## aggeloydaki

polinaki υποθέτω πως για εσάς το μεγαλύτερο ζόρι εκτός της ανεργίας είναι η παραμονή του άνδρα σου στην Κύπρο και να μην απελαθεί.Σχετικά με αυτά που λες πως έφαγες χτες,οκ δεν είναι μία πρότυπη διατροφική ημέρα αλλά αν εξαιρέσεις τα γαριδάκια και το κέικ είσαι σχετικά καλά.Μην απογοητεύεσαι και φορτώνεις τύψεις τον εαυτό σου πως δεν έφαγες καλά.Ένα στραβοπάτημα είναι,σιγά!Σκέψου πόσο απογοητευμένη και στεναχωρημένη θα είσαι αν συνεχίσεις να κάνεις παρασπονδίες και πας να φορέσεις να ρουχαλάκια που αγόρασες και σου είναι μικρά!Από ότι έχω καταλάβει για να είναι κάποιος καλά μέσα στον γάμο του πρέπει να είναι καλά και με τον εαυτό του,επομένως προσπάθησε να συγκρατηθείς γιατί μετά θα σε πάρει συνολικά η κατρακύλα

----------


## polinaki1983

Αγγελουδάκι μου δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα να τον απελάσουν από την στιγμή που είναι παντρεμένος, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μας αφήνουν ευκαιρίες να πάρει τα δικαιώματα που δικαιούτε, πχ το ανεργιακό επιδομα κτλ..... 

Δεν είναι θέμα ποιότητας τόσο το πρόβλημα μου με την διατροφή ούτε και ποσότητας, όσο το θέμα του ψυχολογικού, το ότι ήμουνα όλη μέρα με το να ανοιγοκλίνω το ψυγείο και να βλέπω μέσα τί μπορώ να φάω κτλ. Πάντα κατέλειγα στο να παίρνω το μπουκαλάκι με το νερό και να πίνω, (γιατί ακόμα υποσυνήδητα υπάρχει και το καλό αγγελάκι που με καθοδιξεί, όσο και να τσιγκλάει το διαβολάκι) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να το ελένξω για πολύ....

----------


## *Katie

Πωλίνα μου ,συμφωνώ με την Ιωάννα ότι η μέρα σου χθες και θερμιδικά να την παρεις δεν είναι κακή. Απλά όχι ιδανική, τα δικά μου τα κρουασαν και τα προφιτερολ τα είδες την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα??? 
μην απογοητεύεσαι κοριτσάκι μου και κράτα την δύναμη σου, το αξίζεις πραγματικά να τα καταφέρεις! όταν σε παίρνει από κάτω να προσπαθείς να βρίσκεις διεξόδους στο χόμπι σου, στο παιδι σου, σε μια βολτα στα μαγαζια να δοκιμάζεις ρουχαλακια χωρις να ψωνίζεις για να ανεβαίνεις , ένα καφε με μια φιλη κλπ . Το φαγητό δεν θα σου προσφέρει διέξοδο στο πρόβλημα αντίθετα . Σε νιώθω πολύ, μακάρι να ήμουν κοντά σου να βγαίναμε μια βολτίτσα έστω για κουβεντούλα και περπατηματάκι. τι ωραία που θα ήταν...

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ μακάρι να γινόταν Κατερινάκι μου...... Κάτι θα βρω να κάνω και θα μου περάσει....

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια, άσχετο αλλά σας αρέσουν τα τρουφάκια? Αν ναι, δοκίμασα μια συνταγή μεστην προηγούμενη βδομάδα και είναι τέλια!

----------


## Mak

Τρουφάκια? Μπααααα, απέχω από τη σοκολάτα και πρόσφατα που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να φάω τούρτα σοκολάτα, έβαλα μια κουταλιά στο στόμα μου, τη γεύτηκα, ήταν πολύ γλυκιά και την έφτυσα! 

Σήμερα πήγα μια χαρά σχετικά:

π- μια φρυγανιά με μέλι και μια με μαρμελάδα
δ- λίγα μίνι κρακεράκια
μ- μοσχαράκι κοκκινιστό με 2 πηρουνιές μακαρόνια
α- λίγο καρπούζι
β- ένα κομμάτι κριτσίνι, λίγο κίτρινο τυράκι και 3 στραγάλια

Καληνύχτες σας!

----------


## *Katie

χθες εφαγα 

π- 2 παξιμαδακια και 50 γρ γραβιερα
δεκ- 1 αχλαδι και 5 βραζιλιανικα αμυγδαλα αναλατα
μεσ- σολωμος με ψητα λαχανικα και 1 κγ μαγιονεζα όλο 60 γρ
απ- 1/2 μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ- 1 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο, 2 φετακια ντοματα , 2 δαγκωνιες πιτα 


σημερα έφαγα

π-- 1 τοστ ζαμπον τυρι
δεκ- 1 νεκταρινι και 5 αναλατα βραζιλιανικα αμυγδαλα
μεσ- νουντλς με λαχανικα και μοσχαρι , ολο 50 γρ ( 4-5 πηρουνιες)
απ- 1 κρακερ και 1 φ.τυρι τοστ
βρ- 1 παξιμαδακι, 1/2 ντοματα, 20γρ φετα, 1κγ λαδι ( ντακακι κοινώς) 

χθες το βραδυνο το εφαγα σε 30 λεπτα ( 2 δοσεις) για πρωτη φορα όλο το καλαμακι , σήμερα το πρωι το τόστ το έφαγα όλο μεσα σε 20 λεπτα για πρωτη φορά. το βράδυ θα έτρωγα ανετα και δευτερο ντακακι αλλά αφού είχα ικανοποιήσει την πεινα μου συγκρατήθηκα. η περίοδος χάριτος τελειώνει κορίτσια για μένα μου φαίνεται..... ο κορεσμός έρχεται με μικρή ποσότητα ακόμη αλλά υπάρχει χώρος για να φάω και παραπάνω απο ευχαρίστηση. τώρα θα πρέπει να αρχίσω πέρα από τα απογορευμένα να έλεγχω και τις ποσότητες ..... αν θέλω να συνεχίσω να χανω. 

Γιώτα δεν με βλέπω να χρειάζομαι την δίαιτα συντήρησης /παχυνσης της ειρήνης τα καταφέρνω και μόνη μου αν θέλω χαχαχαχαχαχα ( φτου κακα)

----------


## Mak

Κατερίνα, δεν ξέρω, λες? Εγώ νομίζω ότι θα συνεχίσεις να χάνεις, σκέψου ότι όσα τρώς τώρα είναι σαφώς λιγότερα από μια νορμάλ δίαιτα,με τις παρασπονδίες συμπεριλαμβανόμενες, εε , δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει να χάνει το σώμα, απλά θα πηγαίνει αργά.

----------


## *Katie

ω δεν είπα ότι θα σταματήσω να χάνω απλά αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αν θέλω μπορώ να φάω πολύ περισσότερο από πριν και θα πρέπει να προσέχω πιο πολύ να μην ξεφεύγω ενώ πριν με σταματούσε ο μικρός χώρος. το καλό είναι ότι χορταίνω με μικρή ποσότητα , το φαγητό λόγω ευχαρίστησης θα πρέπει να προσέξω και μην παρασυρθώ γιατί τότε θα σταμάτησω να χάνω.

Την Δευτέρα έχω και την επανεξέταση με Βαγγέλη και Ειρήνη , πήρα και τις εξετάσεις μου

----------


## Mak

Σωστά τα λες, θα το προσέξουμε! Δώσε τα χαιρετίσματά μου στο δίδυμο! Θα τους δω σε δυο μήνες!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Τρουφάκια? Μπααααα, απέχω από τη σοκολάτα και πρόσφατα που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να φάω τούρτα σοκολάτα, έβαλα μια κουταλιά στο στόμα μου, τη γεύτηκα, ήταν πολύ γλυκιά και την έφτυσα!


Είναι διαιτιτικά τρουφάκια!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας

Χτες είχαμε

Πρ. 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυράκι και λίγο χαλούμι
Δεκ. Γάλα με νες
Μεσ. 3 κουταλιές φασολάδα και 1 φρυγανιά
Απ. 1 τρουφάκι (το τελευταίο) "διαίτης"
Βρ. 3 πατατούλες τηγανητές και 1 κομμάτι κοτόπουλο (περίπου 45 γρ) μαριναρισμένο για 1 βράδυ σε γιαούρτι και παναρισμένο με rice crispies και ψημένο στον φούρνο(καλά μιλάμε ήταν όχι απλά τέλιο αλλά ΘΕϊΚΟ!!!!)

Νομίζω καλά τα πήγα. Σήμερα πάμε ακόμα πιο δυνατά μπας και καταφέρουμε να απαλλαγούμε από την κατακράτηση. Σήμερα πάντος έδειξε 95.6 άρα κάτι έγινε από χτες.

----------


## PM79

Καλημέρες  :Smile: 

Χτες λοιπόν:

Πρωί: Μισό τοστ.
Δεκατιανό: Το άλλο μισό τοστ.
Μεσημέρι: Συκωτάκι με κρεμμύδια, μανιτάρια και πιπεριές. (3 μπουκιές σε περίπου 1 ώρα)
Απόγευμα: Τίποτα.
Βράδυ: Φτερούγες κοτόπουλο με bbq sauce που έφτιαξα με σαλάτα. (1 φτερούγα και 1 κουταλιά σαλάτα σε 1 ώρα χαχαχαχα).

Δεν το πιέζω αν και νομίζω ότι άλλη μία μπουκιά τη δέχεται. 
Το αφήνω μέχρι εκεί μέχρι να φύγει όλο εξτρά βάρος και μετά θα μου επιτρέψω μία μπουκιά ακόμα.

Μέχρι τότε, εγκράτεια  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Katie

μπράβο Πωλίνα και βλέπω και στροφή στην ψυχολογία! Thats the spirit!!!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Τρουφάκια? Μπααααα, απέχω από τη σοκολάτα και πρόσφατα που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να φάω τούρτα σοκολάτα, έβαλα μια κουταλιά στο στόμα μου, τη γεύτηκα, ήταν πολύ γλυκιά και την έφτυσα! 
> 
> 
> Είναι διαιτιτικά τρουφάκια!!!!


διαιτητικά ξεδιαιτητικά άστο καλύτερα Πωλίνα μου , έχω λίγες μέρες "καθαρή" και προσπαθώ να το κρατήσω. θα είναι όμως ωραίο κέρασμα για μια περίσταση , αν το χρειαστώ θα σου πω.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> μπράβο Πωλίνα και βλέπω και στροφή στην ψυχολογία! Thats the spirit!!!


Προσπαθώ κούκλα μου. Με ανέβασαν λίγο οι απανοτές παραγγελίες που έχω (μια ολόκληρη βάφτιση για 28/10, μια τούρτα Barbie για 5/11) καθώς και το ότι μόλις δέκτηκα και ένα τηλεφώνημα για τούρτα και κεκάκια για μέσα Νοεμβρίου. Φυσικά δεν κλείσαμε, αλλά είναι μια αρχή!!! Και έχω προγραμματίσει και μια παρουσίαση που θα κάνω σπίτι μου με τα πράγματα που φτιάχνω για τον Νοέμβριο, και έτσι αφιερώνω το μυαλό μου στις σκέψεις πως να εντυπωσιάσω, παρά στην στεναχώρια του τί θα κάνουμε με την δουλιά.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι με βρόμη πάντος, και γιαούρτι, και μέλι και φυστικοβούτηρο χωρίς ζάχαρι. Δεν νομίζω θερμιδικά να ξεπερνούν πολύ τα μπισκότα βρώμης!

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα
χτες 
πρ μισο φλυτζανι γαλα με μια κουταλια βρωμη
δεκ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ και μια γαλοπουλα
μεσ ψαρι και δυο μπουκιτσες πατατα βραστη
απογ μισο ψητο μηλο και εναν ελληνικο μετριο
βραδυ μισο τοστ με μιση κουταλιτσα μουσταρδα

----------


## *Katie

δωσε τότε να το έχουμε στα υπόψιν , νομιζα ότι είναι σοκολατένια γιαυτο αρνηθηκα , είναι το κόκκινο μου πανι η σοκολάτα.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> δωσε τότε να το έχουμε στα υπόψιν , νομιζα ότι είναι σοκολατένια γιαυτο αρνηθηκα , είναι το κόκκινο μου πανι η σοκολάτα.


ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΧΙ!!!! Δεν βάζω σοκολάτα σε αυτά που φτιάχνω για μένα, γιατι μετά θα γυρίσω στα παλιά!!!! 

8 κ.σ. νιφάδες βρώμης ή μούσλι
4 κ.σ. φυστικοβούτυρο απαλό χωρίς ζάχαρη
4 κ.σ. γιαούρτι
4 κ.σ. μέλι

Σε ένα μπολ ρίχνουμε τις νιφάδες, το φιστικοβούτυρο, το γιαούρτι, και το μέλι. Προσθέτουμε περίπου 3-4 κ.σ. νερό και ανακατεύουμε με ένα κουτάλι μέχρι να ενωθούν όλα τα υλικά καλά. Με ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού παίρνουμε υλικό και με το χέρι μας σχηματίζουμε μικρά τρουφάκια. Τα βάζουμε στην κατάψυξη και τα βγάζουμε 10 λεπτά πριν τα σερβίρουμε. (Εμένα δεν πρόλαβαν να μπουν κατάψυξη, μου τα έφαγαν όλα!!!)

----------


## *Katie

σήμερα έχουμε

π-- 1 τοστ
δεκ- μπισκοτο βρωμης
μεσ- ρυζι με κοτοπουλο-ασπρη σαλτσα με λαχανικά ολο 90γρ περίπου ( σε 45')
δεκ- 1 κρακερ και 1 φ.τυρι τοστ
βρ- ιδιο με το μεσημερι αλλά 60γρ

----------


## *Katie

τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω μπει σε ρυθμό και γουστάρω, έχω εξαφανίσει από το σπίτι μου κάθε ίχνος γλυκού και αλμυρού πειρασμού. Πήγα σήμερα σουπερ μάρκετ και φλερταρα λίγο με τις σοκολάτες αλλά έκανα μεταβολή και έφυγα τρέχοντας. Νιώθω πολύ περήφανη γιαυτο γιατί είχα απογοητευτεί λίγο είναι η αλήθεια. όσο θα κρυώνει ο καιρός θα πρέπει να είμαι σε επιφυλακή διότι πάντα έκανα έφοδο στα σοκολατοειδή από τον Οκτώβρη-Νοέμβρη . 

Ξέχασα να γράψω πάνω ότι έφαγα και 2 ελιές κανα μισάωρο πριν το βραδυνο ( ήθελα κάτι αλμυρο και το είδα ως καλή λύση)

----------


## Mak

γεια σας ωρε παιδιά!

π- 2 φρυγανιές με μέλι και μαρμελάδα
δ- 1 babybel
μ- μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό και 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
α- μισό κουπάκι φρουτόκρεμα από αχλάδι και μήλο
β- δυο πηρουνιές σπαγγέτι, μια μπουκιά χοιρινό και ένα babybel

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα

Χτες. 

Πρ. 2 φρυγανιές+1 τυράκι+1 φετούλα χαλούμι
μεσ. τονοσαλάτα (60 γρ τόνος+1 μαρουλόφιλο μικρό+1 φετούλα ντομάτα ψιλοκομμένη)
Απογ. 1 χυμό πορτοκάλι
Βρ. 2 κουταλιές κριθαράκι+2 κουταλιές κιμά

----------


## Mak

Δεν πάω καλά παιδιά... Σήμερα με έχει πιάσει μια τάση υπερφαγίας...Διαβάστε μέχρι στιγμής και η μέρα δεν έχει τελειώσει...

1 φρυγανιά με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα
μισό κριτσίνι
λίγο ψάρι με 2 ψητές πατάτες
80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
μια χούφτα στραγάλια
ένα babybel, λίγο χυμό και δυο κουταλιές φρουτόκρεμα(αχλάδι+μήλο)
ένα κρίσπυ με λαβας και σολωμό
λίγο παστέλι...

Τώρα που τα βλέπω γραμμένα, δεν είναι ανθυγιεινά αλλά με πειράζει αυτή η διάθεση σαβουρώματος όλων όσα βρίσκονται στο οπτικό μου πεδίο:grind:

----------


## *Katie

αχ Γιώτα τι να πω και εγώ! δείτε και κλαψτε....

π-- 1 τοστ
δεκ- σταφυλι και 3-4 αμυγδαλα ( μεχρι εδω οκ και μετά το χαος....
2 πτι μπερ ολικης αλεσης, 3 κουτακια σοκολατα
μεσ- ενα παξιμαδακι και 20γρ γραβιερα
απ--2 κρακερ , 1/2 μπανανα , 1 φ.τυρι τοστ , λίγο αγγουρι ( ολα αυτα διασπαρτα οχι όλα μαζι) 
βρ- 1 τοστ

οτι ναναι σήμερα και από νερο 2 ποτήρια μόνο δηλαδη σ@@τα. απο θερμίδες οκ αλλά από ποιότητα τι να σου πω .....

----------


## aggeloydaki

κορίτσια δεν είναι τίποτα!!!Κουράγιο!εγώ ένώ έφαγα και δεν πεινάω τώρα σκέφτομαι 2 μπισκοτάκια oreo που έχω στο ψυγείο και κάτι φυστίκια αιγίνης που είναι στο ντουλάπι..απαπαπα μακρυά λέμε!

----------


## Mak

Τι λέτε να τρέχει ρε κορίτσια, το φεγγάρι, ο ανάδρομος Ερμής? :lol:
άντε ένα βράδυ είναι θα περάσει, Ιωάννα, μακριά, μακριά, φτου κακα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια.

Τελικά όλες χτες είχαμε το κατιτί μας?

Πρ. Φρυγανιά + χαλούμι
Δεκ. Γάλα + νες
Μεσ. 2 κουταλιές κριθαράκι + 2 κιμά
Απογ. 5 πουράκια (σαν caprice) με λευκή κρέμα μέσα
Βρ. 2 μπουκιές κοτόπουλο τηγανητό
Λίγο χυμό πορτοκάλι

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα εγω εχω απογορευσει στους δικους μου να φερνουν στο σπιτι οτι εχει να κανει με γλυκα και αλλα σκατολοηδια που συνηθως σαβουριαζα παλια.πριν λιγες μερες που ηταν να μου ερθει περιοδος και ηθελα κατι γλυκο εφαγα δυο καραμελες χωρις ζαχαρη και χτες μια κουταλια ζελε κερασι.

χτες
πρ μισο φλυτζανι γαλα
δεκ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ και μια φετα γαλοπουλα
μεσ λιγο μοσχαρι ψητο της κατσαρολας
απογ μια κουταλιτσα ζελε δυο μικρα καροτα και ενα μετριο ελληνικο
βρ μισο τοστ

βλεπω οτι ολες σχεδον τρωτε ξηρους καρπους οποτε οταν σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι θα ψαξω μια συνταγη που εχω για τρουφακια που εχει μεσα μονο αμυγδαλα ασπρισμενα βερυκοκα ξερα και λιγο κονιακ και ειναι απαιχτα τα ειχα κανει τη μεγαλη βδομαδα και εμειναν μονο λιγες ωρες.

----------


## *Katie

Ελένη , και εγώ δεν έχω κακά πράγματα στο σπίτι μου αλλά όταν σου φέρνουν την ιον αμυγδάλου στα μούτρα και σου λένε "θέλεις???" εεεε τι να κάνεις .... κανονικά πρέπει να πεις όχι ευχαριστώ αλλά.....
Οι ξηροί καρποί είναι καλοί αλλά με μέτρο. να παίρνουμε τα καλά χωρίς τις πολλές θερμίδες. κατά προτίμηση αναλατοι και άψητοι.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα καλύτερα. Ελπίζω να κρατήσει!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- λίγα μίνι κράκερς
μ- φακιές με φέτα και παξιμάδι+ντομάτα
α- τίποτα, δούλευα και δεν πρόλαβα
β- γάλα με δημητριακά

Καληνύχτα και κουράγιο μας:bisou:

----------


## Mak

Γιούχου κοράσια και κοπέλι!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισό ποτήρι χυμό και μια μπουκιά παξιμάδι
μ- δικής μου έμπνευσης τηγανιτή μανιταροτυροπατάτα(δυο μπουκιές) και ξηροί καρποί
α- τίποτα(δεν πρόλαβα , έκανα χορό)
β- γάλα με δημητριακά

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!

Νιώθω πολύ περίφανη για το Σαββατοκυρίακο που μας πέρασε, και έτσι θα σας το γράψω αν και δεν συνιθίζω να τα γράφω!!

Σάββατο:

Πρ. Γάλα+νεσκουικ
Δεκ. 2 φετούλες χαλούμι
Μεσ. κιμά με γιαούρτι (3 κουταλιές περίπου σύνολο)
Απογ. 1 φετούλα αναρή
Βρ. Γύρος κοτόπουλο σπιτικός (περίπου 3 πιρουνιές) με γιαουρτάκι (καλά μιλάμε τύφλα να έχει ο ετοιματζίδικος γύρος κορίτσια!!!)

Κυριακή:

Πρ. 1 σοκολατούχο γαλατάκι
Δεκ. 1 φρυγανιά με αναρή
Μες. 3 πιρουνιές γύρο + λίγο γιαούρτι
Απογ. Λίγη αναρή και 2 γαριδάκια
Βρ. 1 κουταλιά ρίζι και 1/2 σουτσουκάκι αραβικό

----------


## *Katie

ας γραψω και εγω τα χθεσινα 

π-- γαλα με δημητριακα και βρωμη
δεκ- ελληνικη μπαρα
μεσ- κοτοσουπα ενα μικρο μπολακι με 3 μπουκιες κοτα
απ- 2 κρακερ και 25γρ γραβιερα
βρ- 1 μηλο και λιγο σταφυλι

σήμερα το απόγευμα έχω ραντεβού για επανεξεταση με γιατρο και διαιτολογο και ανυπομονω . Γιώτα θα το ρωτήσω αυτό που θες δεν το ξεχνω.

----------


## Mak

Κατερινάκι, thanks dear! Περιμένω να μου πεις τι θα σου πουν Βαγγέλης+Ειρήνη για την πρόοδό σου! 
Πωλινάκι, μπράβο, όταν λες σπιτικός γύρος, τι εννοείς??

----------


## polinaki1983

Μαρινάρω το κοτόπουλο μου με διάφορα, το ψήνω, στα μισά του ψησίματος το΄κόβω μικρά κομματάκια, και όταν ψιθεί είναι τέλιο σαν γύρος!!!!!

Νομίζω κάπου έχω ανεβάσει την συνταγή, θες να την ψάξω?

Εχω φτιάξει και γύρο βοδινό/άρνί πιο παλιά και ήταν τέλιος!

----------


## polinaki1983

*[align=center]ΣΠΙΤΙΚΟΣ ΓΥΡΟΣ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ[/align]*

ΥΛΙΚΑ

Για 4 μερίδες

1 κιλό κοκκάτια από κοτόπουλο, χωρίς κόκκαλο, με την πέτσα τους (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ μπούτια και στήθος)
400 γρ γιαούρτι
4-5 κουταλιές μουστάρδα
αλάτι, πιπέρι άσπρο και μαύρο
2 σκελίδες σκόρδο τριμμένο 
περίπου 2,5 κουταλιές ρίγανη.
4 κουταλιές ελαιόλαδο 

Σε μια λεκάνη βάζουμε όλα τα υλικά εκτός από το κοτόπουτο και τα ανακατέβουμε καλά να γίνουν σαν σάλτσα. Βάζουμε μέσα το κοτόπουλο, το ανακατεύουμε και το αφήνουμε για 1 βράδυ στο ψηγείο να μαριναριστεί.

(Μπορούμε να το φυλάξουμε και στην κατάψυξη για μελλοντική χρήση.)

Όταν είναι να το ψήσουμε, απλώνουμε τα κομμάτια του κοτόπουλου σε ένα πυρέξ και ψήνουμε στον φούρνο στους 180 βαθμούς. ΄
Οταν φένετε μισοψημένο, με το ψαλίδι του κρέατος άν έχουμε, ή με ένα μαχαίρι, κόβουμε τα κομμάτια σε μικρά κομματάκια (μέγεθος γύρου) και συνεχίζουμε το ψήσιμο μέχρι να ροδοκοκκινήσει το κοτόπουλο. 

Σερβίρουμε με πατάτες, τζατζίκι, σαλατικά σε πίττα ή στο πιάτο.

*[align=center]ΚΑΛΗ ΟΡΕΞΗ[/align]*

----------


## Mak

Ενδιαφέρουσα η συνταγή Πωλίνα!

Έχουμε και γράφουμε για σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα μικρό κομμάτι κολοκυθόπιτα
μ- δυο μικρότατα κομμάτια μοσχάρι με λίγη φέτα
α- μια σοκολάτα ρόφημα ζεστή
β- ένα μικρό κομμάτι κολοκυθόπιτα

Κατερίνα, περιμένουμε τις εντυπώσεις του γιατρού στο ραντεβού σας!

----------


## *Katie

εδώ είμαι και εγώ! έχω πολύ καλά νέα από τον γιατρό. Το ποσοστο λίπους μου είναι στο 23% , το μέσο όρο του φυσιολογικού, με βρήκαν αδυνατισμένη και υγειή, μου είπαν ότι για τα κιλά μου το ποσοστό λίπους είναι χαμηλό και γι'αυτο φαίνομαι λιγότερα από 71 κιλά .Γι'αυτούς, όλοι οι στόχοι που είχαν τεθεί έχουν επιτευχθεί . Τώρα αν εγώ επιθυμώ να χάσω 2-3 κιλά ακόμη αυτό θα είναι καθαρά στο χέρι μου και για αισθητικούς λόγους μόνο Μου είπαν να μην αλλάξω το διατροφολόγιο μου και να συνεχίσω έτσι. Οι εξετάσεις μου είναι πολύ καλές , λίγο χαμηλη Β12 και φυλλικο οξύ ( μου δώσαν συμπληρώματα) , αιματοκρίτης λίγο χαμηλός ( αλλά πάντα ήταν λόγω στίγματος) , πρέπει να αλλάξω χάπι για τον θυροειδή γιατί η ποσότητα που παίρνω είναι μεγάλη για τα κίλά μου πια. Α!! και μου έδωσαν και μια μασκα για να δυναμώσουν τα μαλλιά. Ο γιατρός μου υπενθύμισε μακριά από γλυκά και αναψυκτικά , και για σένα Γιώτα προχώρα ελεύθερη στους ρυθμούς των χορών σου έχεις το "οκ" να ξεπατωθείς στον χορο!! ! Ρώτησα και για το νερό.... αυτό που δυσκολεύομαι να μην πίνω κοντά στο γεύμα μου και μου είπε η Ειρήνη μια δυο γουλίτσες να πίνω κανένα 5λεπτο μετά το φαι αλλά μην το ξεσκίσω και ο λόγος δεν είναι ότι ξεχιλώνει το στομάχι!!!Καμία σχέση είπε , μάλιστα γέλασε και πολυ όταν της το είπα , είναι για να έχουμε καλύτερη πέψη και να μην μας πιάνουν καούρες. κλαιν μαιν δλδ.!!!!! Επανεξέταση τώρα μόλις κλείσω χρόνο. Και εύχομαι να έχω φτάσει στον στόχο ( τον δικό μου πλέον) των 68 κιλών. 

Επίσης θα πάω να δω και έναν πλαστικό για το στήθος μου που μου σύστησαν να δω τι θα μου πει. 

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε σήμερα είχαμε

π-- 1/2 τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- το αλλο 1/2 και 1/2 ελληνική μπάρα
μεσ- 90γρ μακαρόνια με σάλτσα τομάτα και τριμμένο τυρί
απ- 1 κρακερ, μια μπουκιά τυρι , 4-5 αμύγδαλα 
βρ- 3 δαγκωνιές μπιφτέκι και λίγο μαρουλι-ντοματα με σως

----------


## bigjason

Κατερινα συνχαρητηρια κοπελα μου ευχομαι οτι επιθυμεις να το αποκτησεις γιατι αγωνιστηκες να φτασης στο ονειρο σου που το εκανες πραγματικοτητα.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Κατερινα συνχαρητηρια κοπελα μου ευχομαι οτι επιθυμεις να το αποκτησεις γιατι αγωνιστηκες να φτασης στο ονειρο σου που το εκανες πραγματικοτητα.


Ευχαριστώ Ιάσωνα!! Πραγματικά πετάω από την χαρά μου, εύχομαι και σε εσένα το ταξίδι σου να είναι γαλήνιο , αρμονικό και να φτάσεις στον προορισμό σου !!!! Μας αξίζει όλους να ζήσουμε την ζωή που στερηθήκαμε τόσα χρόνια!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!

Κατερινάκι μου τέλια τα νέα σου!!!! Και εμένα μου είχαν πει πως το νερό απαγορεύετε και για τον λόγο που λες εσύ, λόγω πέψης, αλλά και λόγω του ότι διώχνει την τροφή πιο γρήγορα από το στομάχι με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθουμε πιο νορίς ότι θέλουμε να φάμε κάτι άλλο. και για να είμαι ηλικρηνής, το έχω δοκιμάσει, και όντως ένιωθα σε πολύ λίγο διάστημα ότι ήθελα να φάω ξανά!!!

Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν,

Χτες

πρ. γάλα + νεσκουικ
Μες. 2 ντολμαδάκια χωρίς το φύλλο περίπου 80 γρ σύνολο
Απογ. λίγη αναρή
Βρ. 1 κουταλιά φασολάδα, 1 φρυγανιά με αναρή

Αρχισα να μπαίνω σε καλούς ρυθμούς πιστεύω!!!! Και η ζυγαριά επέστρεψε στο 94.3, που νομίζω πως σύντομα θα αποχαιρετήσουμε το 4!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κατερίνα μου πολύ όμορφα τα νέα σου μπράβο!!!άντε ακόμα και για τον δικό σου στόχο 3 μόνο κιλάκια σου απομένουν!H B12 γιατί είναι χαμηλή,είναι φυσιολογικό?Για πες μας και εμάς την μαγική μάσκα που σου είπαν για τα μαλλάκια μας,σου είπαν αν θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις τριχόπτωση για καιρό ακόμα?Σχετικά με το νερό και εγώ ξέρω πως δεν κάνει γιατί αραιώνει τα πεπτικά υγρά και δεν γίνεται σωστή πέψη καμία σχέση με "ξεχείλωμα" του στομαχιού .

----------


## Mak

Η έλλειψη βιταμίνης Β12 παρουσιάζεται συχνά σε χειρουργημένους στο στομάχι, γιατί οι ποσότητες κρέατος και γαλακτοκομικών είναι σχετικά χαμηλές με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλείται μια αδυναμία στους μύες. Δεν ξέρω αν σε όλους μας θα παρουσιαστεί καποια στιγμή, σίγουρα δεν έχουμε περιθώρια να γίνουμε χορτοφάγοι! Κρεατάκι λοιπόν και συχνά τσεκαπ! 
Όσο για τα μαλλάκια, ένα έχω να πω, αχ.....

----------


## *Katie

ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές τους και εύχομαι οι προσπάθειες σας να ανταμοιφθούν και να απολαύσετε τους εαυτούς σας όπως επιθυμείτε!! 

Τώρα για την μαγική μάσκα μαλλιών που πρέπει να την κάνετε μια φορα την εβδομαδα πριν το λούσιμο ( θα καταλάβετε παρακάτω)

3 ασπραδια αυγού ( αφού δεν μπορώ να το φάω ας το λουστώ καλύτερα χαχαχαχα) και λίγο ελαιόλαδο ή δυο αμπούλες λαδάκι eviol ( έτσι νομίζω ότι το είπε) . Πάνω στα πολύτιμα μαλλάκια μας και το τυλίγουμε με διάφανη ζελατίνα . Σε μισή ώρα πάτε για λούσιμο και από ότι μου είπε μετά από 2-3 φορές πτώση μαλλιών τέλος. Είδωμεν..... θα βάζω και τις αμπούλες και τις βιταμίνες της σολγκαρ και ελπίζω να έχω αποτέλεσμα. 

ας γράψω και τα σημερινά

π-- τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- ελληνική μπάρα δαμασκηνο
μεσ- μακαρόνια με σαλτσα ντομάτας και τυρι τριμμένο 90γρ κλασσικα 
απ- 1 κρακερ και 1/2 δαχτυλο γραβιερα 
βρ- 6-7 μύδια ψιλοτηγανιτο-ψητα ( κατόπιν υπόδειξης διαιτολόγου για τα μαλλάκια και τον ψευδάργυρο) και 5-6 πατάτες τηγ. σπιτικές. 

Από εδώ και πέρα νερό και ένα τσαγακι γιατι πάλι άσχημα τα πήγα με το νερό σήμερα.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> !H B12 γιατί είναι χαμηλή,είναι φυσιολογικό?


με κάλυψε η Γιώτα , πρέπει να την παρακολουθούμε όσο είμαστε με μικρές ποσότητες , θεωρώ ότι μετά από τα 3 χρόνια θα φτιάξει η κατάσταση. Δεν είναι οριακή η δική μου απλά στα χαμηλά του φυσιολογικού. Θα πάρω ένα κουτί βιταμίνες και μετά θα σταματήσω.Προσέχουμε για να έχουμε.

Μπράβο βρε Τζοάννα για το 81,5 άντε κορίτσι θα δεις και το 7 σε λίγο και μετά ποιός σε πιάνει!!! Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι χοροπηδούσα από την χαρά μου για μέρες και ανέβαινα και ξαναανεβαινα στην ζυγαριά για να το δω και να το χωνέψω. Εγώ κοντά στο 6 πια και περιττό να σας πω όταν το δώ τι θα γίνει ε?? της μαλλικουλής!!!!

----------


## bigjason

Κατερινα η ελληνική μπάρα δαμασκηνο τι ειναι?

----------


## aggeloydaki

και σε εμάς ελέγχουν την Β12 και μάλιστα αν πέσει κάτω από το φυσιολογικό μας κάνουν μία ένεση που μας καλύπτει για έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο,απλά πίστευα πως συμβαίνει μόνο στους μπαι-πασαρισμένους λόγω της δυσσαπορόφησης!
σχετικά με την μάσκα ένα έχω να σας πω...η γιαγιά του άνδρα μου που ξέρει διάφορα ματζούνια μου είχε πει αυτή την μάσκα εδώ και καιρό αλλά εγώ σκεφτόμουν σιγά μην με σώσει αυτή αφού είναι ορμονικό το θέμα λόγω της επέμβασης  :Big Grin:  φυσικά τώρα θα την κάνω και δεν θα πω και τίποτα  :Cool:  αχ περιμένω πως και πως να δω το 7 μπροστά!Ελπίζω μην φάω κανένα κόλημα απροσδόκητο!Πάντως σήμερα επειδή μου φερανε μία πρόσκληση για έναν γάμο αρχές Νοεμβρίου άρχισα να αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω οτιδήποτε που να φοριέται ακόμα και δοκίμασα ένα ωραιότατο φόρεμα που έχω το οποίο στα 85 κιλά το φόραγα και ασφυκτιούσα μέσα και το φόραγα και με καλσόν-λαστέξ για να χωρέσω  :Big Grin:  που το δοκίμασα σήμερα είναι μια χαρά!μάλιστα θα το βγάλω και φώτο αύριο-μεθαύριο να μου πείτε αν είναι πολύ καλοκαιρινό ή φοριέται  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Κατερινα η ελληνική μπάρα δαμασκηνο τι ειναι?


είναι ένα φανταστικό Power snack με δαμασκηνο και ξηρους καρπους χωρίς ζάχαρη και επεξεργασία , άκρως υγειινό και χορταστικό με πολλές βιταμίνες και βοηθά και στο εντερικο. Το βρίσκεις σε καφεκοπτεια και σε φαρμακεία αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις πάραυτα , υπάρχει και αντιπρόσωπος που παραγγέλνεις και στο φέρνει και στο σπίτι χωρίς χρέωση ( για Αθήνα τουλάχιστον από όσο ξέρω) . κάνει 0,70? το ένα .

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!

Χθες είχαμε

Πρ. Καφέ με γάλα
Δεκ. Φρυγανιά + αναρή
μεσ. 100 gr φασόλια+φρυγανιά
απογ. 1 χυμό πορτοκάλι
βρ. 1 μικρό κομμάτι παστίτσιο (στο μέγεθος ενός αυγού ας πούμε!!!)

Και σήμερα 93.6 και χωρίς τουαλέτα!!!! Κορίτσια, πιστεύω θα σας έρθω 90αρα στην Αθήνα!!!!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> Και σήμερα 93.6 και χωρίς τουαλέτα!!!! Κορίτσια, πιστεύω θα σας έρθω 90αρα στην Αθήνα!!!!



Όλα τα καλά μαζί δλδ. το Νοέμβριο! γιούπι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ετσι ελπίζω Γιώτα μου!

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα μανικάκια μου και μη!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα λουκανικοπιτάκι σπιτικό
μ- ένα μικρό κομμάτι κοτόπουλο ψητό, ένα κολοκυθάκι βραστό και μια μπουκιά βραστά πατάτα με μια ιδέα μαγιονέζα light
α- τίποτα
β- μισή τορτίγια με γαλοπούλα καπνιστή και dirollo κίτρινο τυρί

Φιλιά!

----------


## *Katie

εγώ σήμερα

π-- 1/2 τυροκουλουρο
δεκ- 1 παξιμαδακι και 1 δαχτυλο γραβιερα
μεσ- κοτοπουλο μόνο το μπουτάκι ,1 παξιμαδακι και ντοματα
απ- 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο ροδακινο χ.ζαχαρη
βρ- κοτόπουλο 50 γρ και ντοματα 3 φετακια 

και μια ώρα ΑΕΡΟΜΠΙΚ σήμερα ! Ναι γράφτηκα γυμναστήριο!!

----------


## Mak

Κατερίνα, ωραία έφαγες σήμερα! Και αεροβική,γουάου!! :thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια μου.

Εγώ είμαι σπίτι σήμερα, είμαι πολύ άρρωστη, και έχω και άρρωστο το μωρό.

Εχουμε λοιπόν χτες

Πρ. Φρυγανιά + αναρή
Δεκ. Γάλα ζεστό με νεσκουικ
Μες. 1 μικρό κομματάκι παστίτσιο
Απογ. λίγο μήλο
Βρ. γάλα ζεστό με νεσκουικ

Κατερινάκι μου τέλια, εγώ τελικά δεν γράφτηκα γυμναστήριο αφού σταμάτησαν τον άντρα μου από την δουλιά..... Μόλις όμως βρει κάτι, θα γραφτώ αμέσως!

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα μου, στο δήμο ππου ανήκεις δεν έχει προγράμματα γυμναστικής? Σίγουρα θα κοστίζουν λιγότερο. Για ψάξε το.

Και κυρίως περαστικά αρρωστούλα!

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισή τορτίγια με γαλοπούλα και τυρί
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο κατσαρόλας με φέτα
α- 80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
β- μισή τορτίγια με κοτόπουλο και τυρί

Δυστυχώς το βραδυνό μου γεύμα δεν έμεινε μέσα στο στομάχι για πολύ, το έβγαλα μέσα σε 10 λεπτά γιατί έκανα την ανοησία να πιω νερό πολύ γρήγορα αλλά και πολύ απότομα και από πάνω μόλις το ήπια να σκύψω για να κάνω κάτι. Οπότε τα είδε όλα το στομάχι και τα απέρριψε, πρώτα το νερό και μετά το φαγητό. Κρίμα...:thumbdown:

----------


## *Katie

Πωλινάκι περαστικά και στους δυό σας. 
Γιώτα κρίμα που σου συναίβει αυτό... ελπίζω το στομάχι σου να είναι καλύτερα.

εγώ εχω σήμερα

π-- 1 τοστ ζαμπον τυρι
μεσ- μια ελληνικη μπαρα
μεσ- 2 μπουκιες κοτοπουλο, ενα φετακι ντοματα και 2 κρακερ
απ- 4 πηρουνιες μακαρόνια με σαλτσα 
βρ-- 1/2 καλαμακι χοιρινο και ντοματα 

και μια ώρα προγραμμα ενδυνάμωσης με βάρη στο gym εκ των οποίων 20' αερόβια. Χθες δεν πιάστηκα αλλά σήμερα νομίζω οτι την πάτησα. Θα δούμε πως θα ξυπνήσω αύριο.

----------


## bigjason

Μιας και εκλεισα μηνα σημερα ειπα να αρχισω να γραφω και εγω τι τροω.

πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα ασπρο 1,5%.
δεκ-1 καφε σκετο ελληνικο.
μεσ- 35 γρ. περκα ψητη κ ενα κολοκυθακι βραστο.
απ- 1 καφε σκετο εληνικο, 1/2 ποτηρι φρ.χυμο πορτοκαλι , 1 φετα γαλοπουλα κ ενα κρακερ ολικης . 
βρ. - 1/2 γιουρτι ακτιβια μια κτσ κουακερ και μια κτγ μελι.

Πολινα περαστικα 
Γιωτα το ενιωσα και εγω εχτες αυτο για πρωτη φορα και δεν μου αρεσε σαν εμπειρια .

----------


## lila198621

big jason συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια.απο αυτα που εσυ μπορεις να φας στον ενα μηνα εγω σχεδον τα παλευω και σε λιγο κλεινω τον τετατρο μηνα.

χτες
πρ μισο φλυτζανι γαλα
δεκ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ και μια γαλοπουλα
μεσ λιγο μοσχαρι
απογ μισο μηλο βραστο με κανελα και τεντουρα
βρ μισο τοστ ομως δεν το εφαγα ολο τελικα

----------


## Nina90

καλησπεραα σε ολους...υπαρχει κανεις απο εσας που ετρωγε κρεμες για μωρα κ αν ναι ποια χρησιμοποιουσατε?ευχαριστ ω!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Νίνα,σου επιτρέπει ο γιατρός σου να τρώς τέτοιες κρέμες???έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν θα περιέχουν και πολύ πρωτείνη μέσα αλλά κυρίως υδατάνθρακες !ʼσε που είναι όλο συντηρητικά!

----------


## lila198621

nina μην κανεις το λαθος να φας παιδικες κρεμες εχουν πολλες θερμιδες.

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα, παιδάκια!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισή τορτίγια με ντομάτα, τυρί και γαλοπούλα, δυο κουφέτα
μ- ψητά λαχανικά (μανιτάρια πλευρώτους, κολοκυθάκι, μελιτζάνα, φέτα)
α- τίποτα
β- μισή τορτίγια με ψητά λαχανικά που περίσσεψαν από το μεσημέρι

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα μανικακια που χαθηκατε? 

Εχτες
Πρ- 1 ποτηρι γαλα 
Δε- 1 καφε ελληνικο σκετο
Με- 2 κτσ ρεβυθια και ενα κολοκυθακι βραστο
Απ- 1 φετα γαλοπουλα και 1 κρακερ
Βρ- 1/2 γιαουρτι 2% με 1 κτσ κουακερ και 1 κτγ μελι

Σημερα
Πρ- 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε- 1 καφε ελληνικο σκετο και ενα κομματακι χορτοπιτα (απο τις 11 μεχρι τις 2 το μεσημερι το ετρωγα.)
Με- Τιποτα
Απ- 1 φετα γαλοπουλα και ενα κρακερ
Βρ- 1 αυγο βραστο και ενα κολοκυθακι

----------


## Mak

Kαλημέρα σας, 

χτες τα εξής: 

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισό κριτσίνι
μ-μισό πιάτο σπαγγέτι με κιμά και τυρί
α- ένα μικρό παστέλι
β- μισή τορτίγια με γαλοπούλα και τυρί και δυο-τρια κρακερακια μινι

Αν σκεφτώ πόσα νεύρα είχα, μια χαρά πήγε η μέρα διατροφικά...

----------


## Mak

Με τα νεύρα να συνεχίζονται, έφαγα τα εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δυο κουταλιές στάρι
μ- κοτόπουλο με μια πατατα, φετα, μυζήθρα, ντοματα
α- μισό πακετάκι Pick Batonetes
β- μισό πιάτο ποπκορν

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα

πρ.- Τιποτα αργησα να ξυπνησω
δε.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα ασπρο 1.5%
με.- Ψαροσουπα λιγο ψαρι λιγη πατατα κ λιγη σαλατα μπροκολο
απ.- 1 ποτ ζομο ψαροσουπα και 1 φρουτοποτο συκο-δαμασκηνο
βρ.- Μισο γιαουρτι με μια κτσ κουακερ και μια κτγ μελι.

Το φρουτοποτο συκο δαμασκηνο βοηθησε πολυ στην καταπολεμιση τις δυσκοιλιοτητας.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!

Λοιπόν έχουμε

Παρασκευή:

Πρ. γάλα
Δεκ. φρυγανιά με αναρή
Μες. λίγο αυγό
Απογ. Λίγο μήλο
Βρ. γάλα με 2 μπισκότα digestive

Σάββατο:
Πρ. γάλα
Δεκ. 1 μικρό τυροπιτάκι
Μες. Σαλάτα με κοτόπουλο (περίπου 100 γρ συνολικά)
Απογ. 1 μπισκότο digestive
Βρ. Λίγα μακαρόνια κοχυλάκια (περίπου 60γρ)

Κυριακη:
Πρ. Γάλα
Δεκ. τίποτα
Μες. 1 κομματάκι σνίτσελ κοτόπουλο στον φούρνο και 2 πατατούλες τηγανητές
Απόγ. Μια μπουκιά κέικ μήλου
Βρ. γάλα και 2 μπισκότα digestive

Μια χαρά τα πήγα για σαββατοκυρίακο!!!!!

----------


## Nina90

καλησπερα κοριτσια εχω προβλημα με την δυσκοιλιοτητα.....κ εκτος απο αυτο δεν τρωω καθολου...κανω συνεχεια εμετους και αυτο ειχε ως συνεπεια να μπω στο νοσοκομειο με χαμηλο αιματοκριτη και σιδηρο κ σας στελνω απο εκει...οσο για την κρεμα μ συστησε μια της γιωτης χωρις χαζαρη...αλλα δεν κατεβαινει με την καμια....

----------


## polinaki1983

Νίνα μου τόσο καιρό και ακόμα κάνεις εμετούς? Αυτό δεν ειναι καθόλου λογικό. Ο γιατρός σου τί λέει? Θυμάμαι που το είχες ξαναπει πριν αρκετό καιρό ότι έκανες εμετούς. Δεν γίνετε να μην μπορείς να φας καλή μόυ, κάτι θα συμβαίνει, δεν μπορεί..... 

Με την δυσκοιλιότητα λογικό να έχεις πρόβλημα, αφού δεν τρώς, τί να βγάλεις. Πάντος υπάρχουν κάπια υπόθετα για ενήληκες, τα βρήσκεις στα φαρμακία, δοκίμασέ τα, θα νιώσεις ανακούφιση.

----------


## *Katie

Νινα λυπάμαι που είσαι στο νοσοκομείο, ελπίζω η αγωγή που θα σου δώσουν να έχει αποτέλεσμα και να νιωσεις καλύτερα.

----------


## lianka

θα ήθελα την βοηθεια σας/ γνώμη σας.
Δεν πίνω νερό.Σχεδόν καθόλου.Από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου.
Πίνω, καφέ τσάι, χαμομήλι, και καμία φορά αναψυκτικά, αλλά νερό μόνο καμία φορά απο νύχτα αλκοόλ και αυτό μέσα στον ύπνο μου.
Το ξέρω πως δεν είναι καλό.
Γενικά όμως δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τίποτα ανησυχητικό, αλλά αυτό δνε έχει σημασία το γνωρίζω!Μόνο αφυδάτωση στις γάμπες και λενα έντονο τράβηγμα στο πρόσωπο ανά καιρούς.
Μου αρέσει πολύ το ανθρακούχο νερό.Πάρα πολύ.Και μπορώ να πίνω αρκετό.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το ανθρακικό κάνει πολύ κακό, είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάνει αλλά εννοώ αν κάνει πολύ κακό και αν πρέπει να σταματήσω να πίνω και αν το ανθρακούχο νερό είναι μία χαζή λύση.Και επίσης, όλοι μου λένε πως είναι ακραία κακό και παράλογο να μην πίνω νερό, όμως πραγματικά δεν διψάω.Έχουν περάσει και 6 μέρες δίχως να πιώ νερό,φυσικά όπως είπα πίνω πολλά βότανα,.

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Mak

Nina mou, περαστικά και γρήγορα σπιτάκι σου! 
Lianka, το νερό είναι αυτονόητο ότι βοηθάει παντού, ενυδάτωση, λειτουργία του εντέρου κτλ. Το ανθρακούχο νερό ξέρω ότι λόγω του ανθρακικού που περιέχει , έχει την τάση να "ανοίγει" το στομάχι και να αυξάνει έτσι τη χωρητικότητά του. Γι'αυτό σε εμάς τους χειρουργημένους σληβ απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου. Νομίζω όμως ότι κάθε ενήλικας που σκέφτεται την υγεία του, πρέπει να βάλει στο πρόγραμμα τοο νερό, κι ας μην διψάει.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Nina μου περαστικά και σύντομα! Αχ στο είχα πει πριν από καιρό που είπες πως έχεις ακόμα εμετούς να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου δεν δικαιολογούνταν μετά από τόσο καιρό  :Frown:  για την κρέμα γιώτης που λες μάλλον μιλάς για την sweet and balance η οποία ναι μεν έχει σχετικά λίγες θερμίδες και όχι ζάχαρη ΑΛΛΑ δεν έχει πρωτείνες μέσα παρά πολύ μικρή ποσότητα.Για τις συγκεκριμένες είχα ρωτήσει και εγώ στο νοσοκομείο κ μου είπαν πως μόνο εφόσον έχω φάει την πρωτείνη της ημέρας επιτρέπεται και λίγη ποσότητα γιατί αλλιώς θα με φουσκώσει και δεν θα μπορώ να φάω ότι πρέπει 

Γιώτα μου υποθέτω πως η Λιάνκα δεν είναι χειρουργημένη απλά κάνει μία φιλοσοφική ερώτηση περί νερού,γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα έπινε ούτε ανθρακούχο

----------


## Nina90

Κοριτσιααα σας ευχαριστω πολυυ ολες σας !!!!Αυτο που μου τα εκανε ολα αυτα συμφωνα με τους γιατρους ειναι οτι σηκωσαα πολυ βαρος στο γγυμναστηριο κ απο τοτε αρχισαν ολαα οσο για το φαγητο δεν μπορω να φαω με τπτ...ο γιατροσ μ ειπε σιγα σιγα πρεπει να τρωω γιατι θα μπαινω συνεχεια σ νοσοκομειο οσο για τη δυσκοιλιοτητα μ ειπε καποια υποθετα αυριο με τ καλο φευγωω με αντιβιωση βεβαια....Οσοο οι εμετοι ευθυνονται απο μια μολυνση που επαθα ο γιατρος μ ειπε να τον ενημερωνα πιο νωρις οτι και να χω κ απο τωρα αυτο θα κανω....Την επαθα κ εμαθα πλεον!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Σήκωσες βάρος???Μα καλά κανείς δεν σου είπε πως τους πρώτους μήνες ΔΕΝ πρέπει να σηκώνεις βάρη???

----------


## bigjason

Nina90 περαστικα και σιδερενια ευχομαι γρηγορα να επιστρεψεις στους κανονικου σου ρυθμους.
lianka στο εξωτερικο σε πολλες ευροπαικες χωρες πινουν ανθρακουχο νερο και ενας φιλος μου ελληνογερμανος στην οικογενεια του συνεχιζη και πινη εδω στην ελλαδα αλλα καλυτερα να ρωτησης τον γιατρο σου .

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα η μέρα πήγε ως εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα κομμάτι κέικ
μ- λίγο σπαγγέτι με κιμά και τυρί, λίγη τορτίγια με γαλοπούλα και τυρί
α- χυμό
β- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με ντομάτα και λευκό τυρί Flair 4%

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα 

Πρ.- 1ποτηρι γαλα ασπρο 1,5%
Δε. - Τιποτα
Με.- Ψαροσουπα (λιγο ψαρι με λιγη πατατα) κ μποκολο βρ.
Απ.- 1 ποτηρι φρ. χυμο πορτοκαλι κ εναν καφε φιλτρου σκετο.
Βρ.- 1 κρακερ με μια φετα γαλοπουλα.

----------


## lianka

nai..den exw kanei xeirurgeio!!apla psaxnw na vrw plhrofories kai mu arese afth h selida kai oi syzhthseis sas.menw edw kai ena xrono sth germania kai pinoun ontws poly anthrakuxo nero.etsi kai egw arxisa dioti einai kai arketa fthno (18 cents h fialh, kai kalhs poiothtas-etaireias)
to kalytero einai na rwthsw ton giatro mu pantws!exete dikio!! efxaristw gai tis apanthseis sas!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Χτες είχαμε

Πρ. μισό τοστ
Δεκ. γάλα με νες
Μες. μισή πίτα με χαλούμι
Απογ. 1 φέτα του τοστ με λίγο βότυρο
Βρ. 1 κουταλιά κιμά με αυγό

----------


## Nina90

εχουν περασει 3 μηνεσ aggeloudaki και ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν θα υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα ετσι κ γω ακολουθησα αθτο που μου ειπε κ εκανα...αλλα ο οραγνισμος μ ειναι αρκετα αδυναμος...κ την επαθα σας ευχαριστω ολες σας κοριτσια..!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Νίνα μου εγώ που είμαι περισσότερο καιρό από εσένα χειρουργημένη ο γιατρός μου έχει απαγορεύσει ρητά τόσο τα βάρη όσο και τους κοιλιακούς!Θυμάμαι που έλεγες πριν από αρκετό καιρό πως κάνεις εμετούς και δεν μπορείς να φας,άρα πολύ πριν κλείσεις τρίμηνο  :Wink: Τα ράμματα που έχουμε εσωτερικά επουλώνονται σταδιακά (τόσο στους μπαι-πασαρισμένους όσο και στους σληβάτους ) για αυτό και θα έπρεπε ίσως να σου έχει δώσει πιο σαφής οδηγίες για το τι επιτρέπεται και τι όχι.Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα ότι ο δικός σου οργανισμός είναι πιο αδύναμος,αλλά ούτως ή άλλως ο οργανισμός όλων μας χρειάζεται τον χρόνο του για να επανέλθει πλήρως.Ίσως θα μπορούσες να περπατάς κάθε μέρα σαν άσκηση,ούτε πολύ κουραστικό είναι ούτε σε επιβαρύνει.εγώ σκέψου περπατάω καθημερινά από την ημέρα που βγήκα από το νοσοκομείο,και στην αρχή έκανα 100 μέτρα και τα έφτυνα και τώρα κάνω άνετα 5-6χλμ/ώρα χωρίς να κουράζομαι .Εύχομαι όλα να είναι περαστικά και να μην υπάρξει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα

----------


## Maria Hope

ΑΓΓΕΛΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ, ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΣ ΤΟΣΟ???????????? ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ 100ΜΕΤΡΑ...ΟΛΟ ΛΕΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΗΘΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΖΕΣΤΗ, ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΡΥΟ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ ΚΤΛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ...ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

axaxxaxaxaxxaxaxa Μαρία είναι μέχρι να το παρεις απόφαση!Φεύγοντας από το νοσοκομείο ο γιατρός μου είχε τονίσει πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περπατάω καθημερινά,τις πρώτες μέρες πέρα από πλάκα περπάταγα 50-100 μέτρα να επέστρεφα σπίτι σαν κοτόπουλο,μέχρι την επανεξέταση του μήνα είχα φτάσει να περπατάω μισή ώρα χωρίς να κουράζομαι (μην φανταστείς καμία μεγάλη απόσταση ) και μετά περπάταγα συστηματικά 1 ώρα την ημέρα,ακόμα και με τον καύσωνα εγώ έβγαινα για περπάτημα στις 10 το βράδυ ,και σταδιακά απόκτησα μεγαλύτερη αντοχή και ψιλο-πορώνεσαι κιόλας.Όλο το καλοκαίρι πήγαινα είτε για περπάτημα είτε για μπάνιο ούτε όση ώρα έμενα μέσα στην θάλασσα έκανα διάφορες ασκήσεις.Τώρα είτε πάω μία ώρα περπάτημα την ημέρα είτε μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήγαινα κολυμβητήριο για aqua aerobic.Τώρα δευτέρα-τετάρτη-παρασκευή θα πηγαίνω αερόμπικ που κάνει ο πολιτιστικός μου σύλλογος και τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες θα πηγαίνω για το κλασσικό μου περπάτημα.Μουσικούλα με ακουστικά και δώσμου δρόμους  :Big Grin:  (και για να μην λέω βλακείες είναι πολύ σημαντικό που δεν μένω στο κέντρο της πόλης και τριγύρω έχει χωράφια,λουλουδάκια και γειτονιές)

----------


## *Katie

ας γραψω τι έφαγα εχθες μετά απο λίγες ημέρες απουσίας ( είχα τους κουμπάρους μου από Κρήτη) 

π-- 1/2 τοστ 
δεκ- 2 κρακερ και λίγο σταφυλι
μεσ-- χοιρινο ψητο και πατατες φουρνου ολο 70γρ
απ-- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης , 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο ροδακινο χ.ζαχ. 
βρ-- ντοματα και 3 δαγκωνιες μπιφτεκι 

με το γυμναστηρο έσπασα την ζυγαρια που είχε καθησει 2 βδομαδες ακουνητη. Εύχομαι να συνεχίσει. Σήμερα πάω ξανα αερόμπικ!!! χθες δεν πηγα είχαμε ενημέρωση στο σταθμο που πάει το παιδάκι μας. Σημειοτέον μια ανάσα απο το 6 και τρελαίνομαιιιιιιιι

----------


## aggeloydaki

Katie μου είσαι μισή ανάσα από το 6αράκι!!!!!είμαι σίγουρη πως η ζυγαριά θα σου κάνει την χάρη και θα κατηφορίσει!

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> axaxxaxaxaxxaxaxa Μαρία είναι μέχρι να το παρεις απόφαση!Φεύγοντας από το νοσοκομείο ο γιατρός μου είχε τονίσει πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περπατάω καθημερινά,τις πρώτες μέρες πέρα από πλάκα περπάταγα 50-100 μέτρα να επέστρεφα σπίτι σαν κοτόπουλο,μέχρι την επανεξέταση του μήνα είχα φτάσει να περπατάω μισή ώρα χωρίς να κουράζομαι (μην φανταστείς καμία μεγάλη απόσταση ) και μετά περπάταγα συστηματικά 1 ώρα την ημέρα,ακόμα και με τον καύσωνα εγώ έβγαινα για περπάτημα στις 10 το βράδυ ,και σταδιακά απόκτησα μεγαλύτερη αντοχή και ψιλο-πορώνεσαι κιόλας.Όλο το καλοκαίρι πήγαινα είτε για περπάτημα είτε για μπάνιο ούτε όση ώρα έμενα μέσα στην θάλασσα έκανα διάφορες ασκήσεις.Τώρα είτε πάω μία ώρα περπάτημα την ημέρα είτε μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήγαινα κολυμβητήριο για aqua aerobic.Τώρα δευτέρα-τετάρτη-παρασκευή θα πηγαίνω αερόμπικ που κάνει ο πολιτιστικός μου σύλλογος και τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες θα πηγαίνω για το κλασσικό μου περπάτημα.Μουσικούλα με ακουστικά και δώσμου δρόμους  (και για να μην λέω βλακείες είναι πολύ σημαντικό που δεν μένω στο κέντρο της πόλης και τριγύρω έχει χωράφια,λουλουδάκια και γειτονιές)


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΡΠΟΥ ΖΩΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ....ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΝΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΠΟΥΔΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ......ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΓΥΡΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΤΙΣ 6 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ, ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΜΑ, ΜΑΖΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΘΗΝΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΜΩΣΩ..........

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Katie μου είσαι μισή ανάσα από το 6αράκι!!!!!είμαι σίγουρη πως η ζυγαριά θα σου κάνει την χάρη και θα κατηφορίσει!


μεγαλο πράγμα η γυμναστική ρε Αγγελουδάκι! Παρεπιπτόντως είχα να πάω από τον Μαιο γυναστήριο και με μέτρησε ο γυμναστής και έπαθε πλάκα ! Τώρα ο μεγάλος στόχος είναι η σύσφιξη , αντε να δούμε τι θα σώσουμε. Όταν φτάσω στον στόχο μου θα ποστάρω και φωτογραφίες αλλά επειδή έχω δείξει την μουρη μου δεν μπορώ να ποστάρω φωτό αλλά αστάρτη για να δείτε την χαλάρωση , ντρέπομαι

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> axaxxaxaxaxxaxaxa Μαρία είναι μέχρι να το παρεις απόφαση!Φεύγοντας από το νοσοκομείο ο γιατρός μου είχε τονίσει πως πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να περπατάω καθημερινά,τις πρώτες μέρες πέρα από πλάκα περπάταγα 50-100 μέτρα να επέστρεφα σπίτι σαν κοτόπουλο,μέχρι την επανεξέταση του μήνα είχα φτάσει να περπατάω μισή ώρα χωρίς να κουράζομαι (μην φανταστείς καμία μεγάλη απόσταση ) και μετά περπάταγα συστηματικά 1 ώρα την ημέρα,ακόμα και με τον καύσωνα εγώ έβγαινα για περπάτημα στις 10 το βράδυ ,και σταδιακά απόκτησα μεγαλύτερη αντοχή και ψιλο-πορώνεσαι κιόλας.Όλο το καλοκαίρι πήγαινα είτε για περπάτημα είτε για μπάνιο ούτε όση ώρα έμενα μέσα στην θάλασσα έκανα διάφορες ασκήσεις.Τώρα είτε πάω μία ώρα περπάτημα την ημέρα είτε μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήγαινα κολυμβητήριο για aqua aerobic.Τώρα δευτέρα-τετάρτη-παρασκευή θα πηγαίνω αερόμπικ που κάνει ο πολιτιστικός μου σύλλογος και τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες θα πηγαίνω για το κλασσικό μου περπάτημα.Μουσικούλα με ακουστικά και δώσμου δρόμους  (και για να μην λέω βλακείες είναι πολύ σημαντικό που δεν μένω στο κέντρο της πόλης και τριγύρω έχει χωράφια,λουλουδάκια και γειτονιές)
> 
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΡΠΟΥ ΖΩΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ....ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΝΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΠΟΥΔΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ......ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΓΥΡΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΤΙΣ 6 ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ, ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΜΑ, ΜΑΖΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΘΗΝΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΜΩΣΩ..........


Μαράκι μου, σε όλα αυτά βάλε και ένα παιδί 1,5 ετών και είμαι εγώ . Σε καταλαβαίνω δεν μπορείς να φανταστεις πόσο. Απλά να σου πω ότι ( εύκολα τα λόγια αλλά....) αν το βάλεις πείσμα είμαι σίγουρη οτι μπορείς να ξεκλέψεις 3 ωρίτσες την εβδομάδα για να κάνεις κάτι σε άσκηση ότι σε φτιάχνει. Πραγματικά θα αλλάξει το σώμα σου. Εύχομαι να το πετύχεις και αυτό!!! Γιατι τους άλλους στόχους σου δεν το συζητάμε τους έχεις παραπετύχει κιόλας !!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Κατερινάκι μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μια ανάσα πριν το 6!!!!!!!!! ουαου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Βλέπω όταν έρχομαι να έχεις πιάσει τον στόχο σου!!!!!!!!!!!! χεχεχε

Θέλω και εγώ να πάω γυμναστήριο................

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Maria Hope_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΑΧ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑ:thumbup::thumbup: !!!!!! ΕΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ???ΦΘΗΝΕΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ......ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΘΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.....ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ......ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΟΣΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::th umbup:
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΣΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ......................:smile grin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Maria Hope

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΣΤΟΧΟΥ:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smil egrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin: :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα

Πρ.- Τιποτα (αργησα να ξυπνησω)
Δε.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα σπρο 
Με.- 30 γρ ψητο κοτοπουλο και δυο φετες ντοματα εναν capoutsino frento σκετο με αφρογαλο.
Απ.- 1 ποτ φρε. χυμο πορτοκαλι και 1 φετα τυρι μιλνερ με 1 κρακερ .
Βρ.- 1/2 γιαουρτι ακτιβια με 1 κτσ κουακερ και 1κτγ μελι

----------


## Mak

Ιωάννα και Κατερίνα, είστε φοβερές με τη γυμναστική, όταν λέμε το πήρατε πατριωτικά, το εννοούμε! Εγώ πάλι, έκανα ένα μήνα κολυμβητήριο αλλά κρυώνω και σταμάτησα, η Κατερίνα με έχει προειδοποιήσει ότι με το χάσιμο του λίπους , έχω να τραβήξω μεγάλα κρύα φέτος! Τώρα κάνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα χορό, μια ώρα προς το παρόν αλλά σιγά σιγά θα το αυξήσω στις δυο, και επιπλέον από αύριο αρχίζω σύσφιξη με μηχάνημα (παθητική γυμναστική). 

Όσο για τη διατροφή μου σήμερα, χαζομαρούλες:
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- λίγα κρακεράκια
μ- δυο μίνι παξιμάδια με ντομάτα και λευκό τυρί Flair 4%
α- μια σοκολάτα ρόφημα και δυο κουφέτα
β- ένα babybel και μια χούφτα στραγάλια

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. 

Αχ Γιώτα μου, με το κρύο εγώ φέτος την έπαθα. πιος? εγώ? που μέχρι πέρισι, κυκλοφορούσα με 3/4 μανικάκια μεστον χειμώνα, αντε και στο τσακίρ κέφι ένα λεπτό ζακετάκι για τα κρύα βράδια όταν έβγαινα έξω, και φέτος κρυώνω πάρα πολύ!!! Εζω ήδη βάλει ζακετούλες, μακρυμάνικα, χειμωνιάτικες πιτζάμες, το Σαββατοκυρίακο λέω να βάλω και κουβέρτες στο κρεβάτι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ολοι με βλέπουν και ρωτάν τί έπαθα!!!! Η απάντηση μου φυσικά είναι πάντα να λέω "Τίποτα, απλά αδυνάτισα!!!". Πάντος αυτό που με χαροποιεί είναι ότι φέτος θα φορέσω παλτουδάκι, πάντα το είχα καϊμό που δεν κρύονα για να φορέσω (και δεν έβρισκα και στο μέγεθος μου έτσι και αλιώς!!!!)!!!!

Λοιπόν χθες έχουμε

Πρ. Γάλα+νεσκουικ
Δεκ. φρυγανιά+τυράκι
Μες. κιμά με αυγό (50γρ περίπου)+φρυγανιά
Απογ. 1 κουτάκι πατατάκια λάιτ (158 θερμίδες)
Βρ. 1 μίνι γκοφρετάκι και γάλα

Ηρθε η περίοδος χτες και μια ήθελα αλμυρό και μια γλυκό!!!!

Σήμερα φόρεσα ένα υπέροχο κοντό φορεματάκι (με κολάν εννοείτε, μιας και δεν βρήκα ακόμα πολύ χοντρό καλτσόν να πάρω) και είμαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένη!!!!!

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!! Αυριο έχω ζύγισμα με διαιτολόγο το πρωί!!! Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε!

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα Πολινακι εκτος απο κοριτσακια υπαρχουν και αγορακια στην παρεα τι να πω και εγω με 1.92 υψος και στα 155 κιλα που κρυονω λες και ειμαι ψαρι εγω περασα στο παπλομα παντος εσυ που ακομη εισαι στο σταδιο τις κουβερτας μια χαρα σε βρισκω.
Εβαλα και εγω το δερματινο μου ειχα να το βαλω δεν ξερω και εγω ποσο χρονια αλλα εκει που επαθα πλακα ειναι οταν ανεβηκα στη μηχανη μου με τα 25 κιλα που εχασα ειναι σαν να πηρα καινουργια μηχανη μου φαινεται οτι παει πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Τζέι μου συγνώμη, από θέμα συνήθειας πήγε το κορίτσια!!!!!!

Εσύ όμως μένεις Ελλάδα, εκεί από ότι έχω μάθει είναι πολύ πιο χαμηλές οι θερμοκρασίες. Εγώ μένω Κύπρο και εδώ έχουμε περίπου 18-22 βαθμούς την μέρα. Κάποτε αυτή ήταν η τέλεια θερμοκρασία για μένα, τώρα πια κρυώνω!!!!

25??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Συγχαριτήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πόσο καιρό χειρουργημένος είσαι? Αχ εσείς οι άντρες....... Με κάνετε και ανχόνομαι ότι εγώ δεν έχασα τίποτα....

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Τζέι μου συγνώμη, από θέμα συνήθειας πήγε το κορίτσια!!!!!!
> 
> Εσύ όμως μένεις Ελλάδα, εκεί από ότι έχω μάθει είναι πολύ πιο χαμηλές οι θερμοκρασίες. Εγώ μένω Κύπρο και εδώ έχουμε περίπου 18-22 βαθμούς την μέρα. Κάποτε αυτή ήταν η τέλεια θερμοκρασία για μένα, τώρα πια κρυώνω!!!!
> 
> 25??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Συγχαριτήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πόσο καιρό χειρουργημένος είσαι? Αχ εσείς οι άντρες....... Με κάνετε και ανχόνομαι ότι εγώ δεν έχασα τίποτα....


Δεν χρειαζεται να μου ζητας συγνωμη καταλαβα και εκανα πλακα το κακο με τον καιρο ειναι οτι χαθηκε το φθινοπωρο απο εκει που ειμασταν με τα κοντομανικα ξαφνηκα αλλαξε ο καιρος και εβγαλα μπλουζες μπουφαν αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι και εγω πρωτη φορα κρυονω ετσι πριν την ενχυριση μες στο χειμωνα με κοντομανικα μπλουζακια ειμουνα να φανταστης για μπουφαν ειχα ενα αμανικο.
Στις 13 του μηνα εκλεισα μηνα και ζυγιστικα στα -25 κιλα ολα πανε καλα δοξα το θεο οταν με επιβραδευουν νιοθω αβολα γιατι πραγματικα δεν νιοθω πεινα και οτι γινεται νομιζω οτι γινεται απο μονο του.

----------


## polinaki1983

Παρα πολύ καλά τα πας, μέχρι το 6μηνο θα έχεις πιάσει στόχο έτσι όπως πας!!!!!!

Τώρα τρως από όλα ή ακόμα δοκιμάζεις?

Εγώ είμαι 7μιση μήνες χειρουργημένη (είναι το δεύτερο μου βαριατρικό η σληβ) και έχω χάσει σχεδόν 32 κιλά. Αυριο θα ξέρω σίγουρα μιας και έχω ζύγισμα στην διαιτολόγο μου.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Παρα πολύ καλά τα πας, μέχρι το 6μηνο θα έχεις πιάσει στόχο έτσι όπως πας!!!!!!
> 
> Τώρα τρως από όλα ή ακόμα δοκιμάζεις?
> 
> Εγώ είμαι 7μιση μήνες χειρουργημένη (είναι το δεύτερο μου βαριατρικό η σληβ) και έχω χάσει σχεδόν 32 κιλά. Αυριο θα ξέρω σίγουρα μιας και έχω ζύγισμα στην διαιτολόγο μου.


Μακαρι να συνεχιση η κατηφορα αν και πλεον δεν εχω αγχος καθολου εγω ακολουθω τις οδηγιες του γιατρου και αν δεν φτασω στο 6αμηνο στο στοχο και φτασω στο χρονο δεν με πειραζη μεχρι στιγμης οτι δοκιμαζω το εχω καταφερη αλλα σε μικρες ποσοτητες το μεσημεριανο μου δεν ξεπερναει τα 30 γραμμαρια συν τα λαχανικα.
Ευχομαι αυριο να δεις τα αποτελεσματα που περιμενεις ειναι πολυ ωραιο να κανεις πραγματα που στερουμασταν λογο των κιλων που ειχαμε παραπανω ειδα και τις φωτο σου εισαι υπεροχη απολαυσε τους κοπους που εκανες μεχρι τωρα για να χασεις αυτα τα κιλα και μια συμβουλη οχι μονο προς εσενα αλλα και στις αλλες κοπελες του φορουμ ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζεται ξαφνικα να γινεται μοντελα θυμηθητε πως ησασταν και πως εχεται αλλαξη ακομη και με 10 κιλα μειων ειναι μεγαλη αλλαγη ειναι υπερβολικο πιστευω να ζητατε το 60 και το 55 .

Υ.Γ. Με συγχωριτε που βγηακα εκτος θεματος.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Τζέι μου σε ευχαριστώ!!!!!! Οπως και να το κάνουμε είναι ωραίο να σου λέει ένας άντρας ότι είσαι υπέροχη!!!!!! Μα εγώ δεν θέλω να γίνω ούτε 60 ούτε 55!!!!!! Τί θα έχει μετά να πιάνει ο άντρας μου, κόκκαλα? εγώ θέλω γύρω στα 75 να φτάσω αν τα καταφέρω. είμαι 1.67 ύψος. Φυσικά και 80 δεν θα πω όχι, άλλωστε πού ειναι τα 125 και που τα 80!!!!

Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή τρώω περίπου 100γρ συνολικό φαγητό μαζί με τα λαχανικά. Πχ 50 γρ κοτόπουλο, 2 ντοματίνια που είναι άλλα 30 γρ και 1 μαρουλόφυλλο μικρό που είναι άλλα 10 γρ και 1 φρυγανιά. Αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που μπορώ να φάω. και μου αρέσει πολύ που τρώω τόσο λίγο. Το έχω συνιθήσει πια!!!!

Αυριο οτιδήποτε από 93 και κάτω για μένα είναι επίτευγμα, γιατί πια χάνω πολύ αργά. 2-3 κιλά τον μήνα αν χάσω είμαι υπέρ ευχαριστημένη. Τεέυταία φορά ήμουνα 95.4 πριν ακριβώς 1 μήνα. Αυριο θα το μάθουμε όλοι λοιπόν πως πήγε ο μήνας μου, καθώς και τον νέο στόχο που θα βάλω στον εαυτό μου, που δεν θα είναι το 85!!!! 

Ασχετο, αλλά απόψε θα φτιάξω κοτόπουλο και δεν ξέρω με τί να το συνοδέψω....

----------


## bigjason

Εμενα η κοπελια μου εκανε φασολακια και εβαλε και λιγο μοσχαρι μεσα για πρωτεινη το κοτοπουλο εχεις πολλες επιλογες με λαχανικα και με πατατες ρυζι πουρε.

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ το ξέρω, αλλά ξέρεις πόσα πράγματα έχω να φτιάξω απόψε? Εχω να φτιάξω ψωμί χωρις γλουτένη για ένα μωράκι που έχει πρόβλημα και του φτιάχνω κάθε βδομάδα, έχω να φτιάξω τούρτες και διακοσμητικά την τούρτας για μια βάφτιση που έχω στις 28 του μήνα, έχω να τελειώσω κάτι κατασκευές για την παρουσίαση που θα κάνω σπίτι μου, έχω να κάνω μια επείγουσα παραγγελία για νεογέννητο, και έχω και να μαγειρέψω, να συγιρίσω, να μπανιάρω τον μικρό γιατί τώρα τελευταία θέλει να τον κάνω εγώ μπάνιο και όχι ο μπαμπάς του, και όλα αυτά μετά τισ 6 που θα πάω σπίτι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Εβαλα το κοτόπουλο μέσα στο γιαούρτι και μουστάρδα dijon να μαριναριστεί, και μάλλον θα το πανάρω με corn fleiks και θα το βάλω στον φούρνο. Επομένως μπορώ να κάνω λίγες πατατούλες "τηγανητές" του φούρνου (τις κόβεις σαν τις τηγανητές, τους βάζεις 1 κουταλιά λάδι, αλάτι, ανακατεύεις καλά και βουρ στον φούρνο!!!) και τελείωσα.

----------


## sourkouna

Πατατες jacket?Βαζεις και λιγη μαργαρινη μετα.Ειναι απο τις πιο ευκολες λυσεις νομιζω.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by sourkouna_
> Πατατες jacket?Βαζεις και λιγη μαργαρινη μετα.Ειναι απο τις πιο ευκολες λυσεις νομιζω.


Ναι το ξέρω αλλά δεν τις τρώνε. Και εγώ μία ολόκληρη μόνη μου αποκλίετε να φάω..... Μάλλον τις τηγανητές του φούρνου θα τους κάνω. ετσι και αλιώς εγώ με τόσα που έχω να κάνω απόψε, δεν με βλέπω να μπορέσω να φάω κανονικό βραδυνό!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> 
> Στις 13 του μηνα εκλεισα μηνα και ζυγιστικα στα -25 κιλα ολα πανε καλα δοξα το θεο οταν με επιβραβευουν νιωθω αβολα γιατι πραγματικα δεν νιωθω πεινα και οτι γινεται νομιζω οτι γινεται απο μονο του.


jason, και εγώ το νιώθω αυτό που λες, με συγχαίρουν και λεω από μέσα μου "τι μου λένε μπράβο , αφού με τον αυτόματο πιλότο πάει, εγώ δεν προσπαθώ ιδιαίτερα" . Όμως μετά το ξανασκέφτομαι, και νομίζω ότι μπορεί να μην πεινάμε αλλά δεν ήρθε χωρίς κόπο και πόνο το αδυνάτισμα, υποβάλαμε τους εαυτούς μας σε ένα χειρουργείο, περάσαμε εμετούς, αναγούλες, πόνους, ζαλάδες, καούρες, επανεκπαίδευση του μυαλού μας να τρέφει το σώμα με άλλο τρόπο, ακόμη και τώρα, 5 μήνες μετά, πρέπει κάθε μέρα να θυμάμαι ότι πια δεν έχω περιθώρια για βλακείες. Όλα αυτά θέλουν προσπάθεια. Αλλά εμείς επιμένουμε στο στόχο να αλλάξουμε ζωή!

----------


## Mak

Όσο για τα διατροφικά, ορίστε:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- λίγα κράκερς
μ- μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό κα 4 τηγ. πατάτες
α- τίποτα
β- δυο κομματάκια χοιρινό μέσα σε μισή τορτίγια με μισή φέτα τυρί

Σήμερα άρχισα σύσφιξη, στην ουσία είναι παθητική γυμναστική, και πολύ χαίρομαι που θα σφίγγω χωρίς να κουράζομαι, είμαι λίγο τεμπέλα με τη γυμναστική!

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα 
Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα ασπρο 
Δε.- 1 καφε φιλτρου σκετο
Με.- Φασολακια με χαντρες και μοσχαρι (30 γρ.)
Απ.- 1 ποτ. φρ. χυμο πορτοκαλι κ 1 φετα τυρι μιλνερ συν 1 κρακερ
Βρ.- Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Όσο για τα διατροφικά, ορίστε:
> 
> π- γάλα με δημητριακά
> δ- λίγα κράκερς
> μ- μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό κα 4 τηγ. πατάτες
> α- τίποτα
> β- δυο κομματάκια χοιρινό μέσα σε μισή τορτίγια με μισή φέτα τυρί
> 
> Σήμερα άρχισα σύσφιξη, στην ουσία είναι παθητική γυμναστική, και πολύ χαίρομαι που θα σφίγγω χωρίς να κουράζομαι, είμαι λίγο τεμπέλα με τη γυμναστική!


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΦΙΞΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΣΑΙ....ΩΣ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΤΕΜΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ :wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1:: wink1::wink1: ΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΙΧ

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα Μαρία! Όταν κάνεις σύσφιξη/παθητική γυμναστική είσαι ξαπλωτή σε ένα ωραίο κρεβάτι καλωδιωμένη στο μηχάνημα σύσφιξης και απλά- καθώς περνάει η ώρα- αυξάνεις την ένταση των παλμικών δονήσεων του μηχανήματος! Κάτι σαν και αυτό στη φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια ΚΑΙ ΑΓΟΡΙΑ της παρέας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ σήμερα πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!! Εσπασα τον στόχο που είχα για σήμερα, το 93 δηλαδή, και ήμουνα 92.7!!!! Αλλαξα και τον στόχο μου από 85 σε 78 και όλα παν καλά!!!!!

Βρε παιδιά εγώ δεν θέλω παθιτηκή γυμναστική. Εγώ θέλω ενεργητική!!! Θέλω να πηδάω πάνω κάτω, να κλωτσάω, να κτυπιέμαι!!! Θέλω να κάνω τάξεις και μηχανήματα!!!! Το θέλω τόοοοοοοοοοοοοσο μα τόοοοοοοοοσο πολύ.... Ομως ακόμα δεν μπορώ οικονομικώς.... Αχ βρε Γιώργο τί μου έκανες.....

Τέλος πάντον, πίσω στο θέμα μας!!

Χτες. 

Πρ. 1 ποτήρι πορτοκαλάδα
Δεκ. Φρυγανιά + 2 φετούλες χαλούμι
Μεσ. μισή Κυπριακή πίτα με χαλούμι
Απογ. τίποτα
Βρ. 1 κομματάκι κοτόπουλο και 1 κουταλίτσα του γλουκού πουργούρι με γιαούρτι
Πιο αργά μισό φλ γάλα με νες.

----------


## polinaki1983

Και η κρεμούλα που υποσχέθηκα στα κορίτσια!!!!

* ΚΡΕΜΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΗΣ*

(όπως μου την έδωσε η διαιτολόγος μου και δικαιούμαι 1 μπολάκι την μέρα)

1 ποτήρι γάλα άπαχο
1 κουταλιά της σούπας corn flour
1 φακελάκι βανίλια
2 ταμπλέτες γλυκαντικό στο τέλος.

Βάζουμε το γάλα, το corn flour και την βανίλια σε ενα κασαρολάκι και ανακατεύουμε συνεχώς μέχρι να γινει κρέμα. όταν πίξει το κατεβάζουμε από την φωτιά, προσθέτουμε το γλυκαντικό, ανακατεύουμε και βάζουμε σε μπωλάκια. Βγαίνει 2 μπωλάκια.

* Παραλλαγή Πωλίνας* 

Την πιο πάνω κρέμα την χωρίζω σε 4 μπωλάκια, την αφίνω να κρυώσει και φτιάχνω μισή δόση ζελέ διαβητικών (ζυγίζω την σκόνη του ζελέ και παίρνω ακριβώς την μισή από το φακελάκι με την μισή ποσότητα νερού). Μειράζω το ζελέ μέσα στα 4 μπωλάκια πάνω από την κρέμα και το αφήνω να κρυώσει, μετά το βάζω στο ψυγείο, και σε λίγες ώρες έτοιμη η κρεμούλα μας για 4 μέρες!!!!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Εγώ σήμερα πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!! Εσπασα τον στόχο που είχα για σήμερα, το 93 δηλαδή, και ήμουνα 92.7!!!! Αλλαξα και τον στόχο μου από 85 σε 78 και όλα παν καλά!!!!!


κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ α!!!!! Γιούπι!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Εγώ σήμερα πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!! Εσπασα τον στόχο που είχα για σήμερα, το 93 δηλαδή, και ήμουνα 92.7!!!! Αλλαξα και τον στόχο μου από 85 σε 78 και όλα παν καλά!!!!!
> 
> 
> κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ α!!!!! Γιούπι!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Πιο καταπληκτικά δεν γινοτανε Γιώτα μου. Μπορέι να προχωράω αργά, αλλά προχωράω και αυτό έχει σημασία!!!! Μόλις καταφέρω να ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο, όλα θα βαίνουν και πιο εύκολα πιστεύω

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> καλημέρα Μαρία! Όταν κάνεις σύσφιξη/παθητική γυμναστική είσαι ξαπλωτή σε ένα ωραίο κρεβάτι καλωδιωμένη στο μηχάνημα σύσφιξης και απλά- καθώς περνάει η ώρα- αυξάνεις την ένταση των παλμικών δονήσεων του μηχανήματος! Κάτι σαν και αυτό στη φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο ιντερνετ!


σε ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!! θα πηγαινεις σε καποιο ινστιτουτο? ή θα παρεις καποια απο τις συσκευες που διαφημιζουν????????

----------


## Mak

Πηγαίνω σε ινστιτούτο συγγενικού μου προσώπου, και επειδή το έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν, ξέρω ότι σίγουρα κάνει δουλειά!

----------


## Maria Hope

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LUCKY YOU.....εμενα οι συγγενεις μου γιατι δεν ανοιγουν κανα τετοιο?????????????????????????????????????? ??????????:fake sniffle::fake sniffle::fake sniffle::fake sniffle: χιχιχιιχιχιχιχιχιιχιχ........ ...........
καλη απολαυση λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια ΚΑΙ ΑΓΟΡΙΑ της παρέας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Τί μου κάνετε? Εγώ σήμερα πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!! Εσπασα τον στόχο που είχα για σήμερα, το 93 δηλαδή, και ήμουνα 92.7!!!! Αλλαξα και τον στόχο μου από 85 σε 78 και όλα παν καλά!!!!!


Καλημερα Πολινακι συγχαρητηρια για την νεα σου απολυα

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Τζέι μου! Να'σαι καλά!

----------


## bigjason

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΓΙΑ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΦΙΞΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΕΣΑΙ....ΩΣ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΤΕΜΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ :wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1::wink1:: wink1::wink1: ΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΙΧ [/quote]

Αν θυμασαι ττην ταινια ROCKY 3 που παλευη ο σταλονε με τον ρωσο απο τοτε επεσε μεγαλη διαφημιση ο ροκυ εκανε φυσικη προπονηση και ο ρωσος εκανε παθητικη γυμναστικη τον εδειχνε στα μηχανηματα να αναιβαζη συνεχεια την ενταση.

----------


## welldah

Πωλινάκι μπράβο κοριτσάκι μου!!! Είδες που ανησυχούσες? ʼντε να κατεβαίνει ο στόχος!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εμένα ο στόχος μου κατεβαίνει, εσένα δεν βλέπω το τικεράκι σου να μετακινήτε!!! Τί έγινε? πήγες στην 3μηνη εξέταση?

----------


## welldah

Πήγα και είμαι 103,2 αλλά προσπάθησα να αλλάξω το τικεράκι και δεν μπορώ! Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αργότερα

----------


## polinaki1983

ΤΕΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πολύ κοντά στο διψίφιο!!!!!!!!!!! Αντε με το καλό να φύγουν τα 3 ψιφία και να μην γυρίσουν ποτέ μα ποτέ ξανά!

----------


## welldah

Σε ευχαριστώ Πωλινάκι μου! Κι επιτέλους άλλαξα το τίκερ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Ναι αλλά το έβαλες σε λίπρες!!!! Αμμα ήσουνα 103 λίπρες δεν θα ήθελες να χάσεις αλλά να βάλεις βάρος!

----------


## welldah

χαχαχα ελεος με αυτό το τίκερ!!!! :P

----------


## *Katie

κορίτσια και αγόρι γεια σας!!! μπαίνω απλά να πω ένα γεια και ότι σας σκέφτομαι απλά δεν έχω χρόνο γιατι τρέχω !!! έχω τους κουμπαρους μου στο σπιτι μου και 3 μικρα!!! έχω και τον γαμο της αδελφης μου το Σάββατο και ...καταλαβαίνετε! Είμαι καλά και με την διατροφή τα πάω καλά . Θα σας γράψω από βδομάδα μαλλον φιλακια σε ολους!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Πηγαίνω σε ινστιτούτο συγγενικού μου προσώπου, και επειδή το έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν, ξέρω ότι σίγουρα κάνει δουλειά!


Αχ Γιώτα μου ελπίζω να έχει αποτέλεσμα σε εσένα,Ένα από αυτά που είχα δοκιμάσει στο πολύυυυ παρελθόν ήταν και η παθητική γυμναστική μαζί με διατροφή και δεν είχα κανένα αποτέλεσμα!  :Frown:  Βέβαια είναι εξαιρετικά ξεκούραστο  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα σας! 

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια σακούλα lays δημητριακών (ναι, ολόκληρη σακούλα...)
μ- μια τορτίγια λαχανικών (μανιτάρια πλευρώτους, μελιτζάνα, κολοκύθι, κόκκινη και πορτοκαλί πιπεριά)
α- ένα ρόφημα ζεστή σοκολάτα
β- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με ντομάτα και φέτα

Ιωάννα μου, ελπίζω να δουλέψει η παθητική γυμναστική, παλιότερα που το είχα κάνει ήταν μια χαρά, βέβαια ήμουν πιο νέα, πιο λεπτή, λιγότερο ταλαιπωρημένη από αυξομειώσεις βάρους. Είμαι αισιόδοξη, όμως, πιστεύω ότι θα σφίξω έστω και λίγο!

Κατερινάκι, την επόμενη βδομάδα που θα μας γράψεις, εκτός από τα νέα από το γάμο της αδερφής σου και την υποδοχή που θα κάνουν συγγενείς και φίλοι στη νέα σου εμφάνιση, είμαι σίγουρη ότι το τικεράκι σου θα αρχίζει από 6!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!!!

Τί μου κάνετε? 

Χτες ειχαμε

Πρ. Γάλα με νες
Δεκ. Φρυγανιά + τυρί
Μες. 2 φρυγανιές + τυρί
Απογ. 1 καφέ machiato
Βρ. 1 κομματάκι κοτόπουλο (ήταν δεν ήταν 30 γρ)+ σχεδόν 1 κουταλιά πουργούρι 

Γενικός έχω προσέξει πως τις τελευταίες μέρες τρώω πιο λίγο από πριν!!! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα σε ολες και ολους τις παρεας. 
Εχτες
Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε.- 1 καφε ελληνικο σκετο
Με.- 30 γρ μοσχαρι και 1 κολοκυθακι βραστο
Απ.- 1 ποτ. φρε. χυμο πορτοκαλι 1κρακερ με 1 φετα μιλνερ
Βρ.- Μισο γιαουρτι ακτιβια με 1 κτσ κουακερ και 1 κτγ μελι

Ευτηχως αυτην την εβδομαδα εκανε καλο καιρο και πρωι απογευμα βγαινω και περπαταω.

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα μανικάκια και μη, 

π- 2 φρυγανιές με βούτυρο και μέλι
δ- μια δαγκωνιά πίτσα (απαίσια ήταν)
μ- μια μπουκιά λαχανικά και άλλη μια ένα τυροπιτάκι σφολιάτα
α- 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
β- μισό μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο και μια φρυγανιά

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα 
Δε.- 1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Με.- 1 αυγο βραστο
Απ.- Τιποτα
Βρ.- 1 αυγο βραστο και μιση ντοματα (καθαρισα την φλουδα)

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε.- 3 καστανα
Με.- 2 σαρδελες ψημενες και σαλατα μπροκολο
Απ.- 1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ.- Μισο γιαουρτι ακτιβια και 1 κτσ κουακερ με 1 κτγ μελι

----------


## Mak

Αυτήν την Κυριακή λοιπόν, έφαγα τα εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- έναν ελληνικό καφέ με ένα κουλουράκι
μ- μισό μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο, μια κουταλιά ρύζι και 4-5 τηγ. πατάτες
α- ένα cookie φυστικοβούτηρου
β- μισό φλυτζάνι ρόφημα σοκολάτα και ένα babybel light

Καλή μας εβδομάδα από αύριο, με απώλειες στα κιλά, όχι στα μαλλιά, στα λεφτά, στη δουλειά κτλ....

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Τί κάνετε? Εγώ αυτές τις μέρες τρέχω να προλάβω να τελειώσω όλα τα της βάφτισης που έχω παραγγελία για την Παρασκευή, μιας και γίνετε 6 να μπω σπίτι μετά από την δουλιά, και δεν προλαβαίνω να μαγειρέψω. Επομένως καταλαβαίνετε ότι τρώω ότι μαγειρεύει η μαμά, τα οποία δυστυχώς είναι τίγκα στα λιπαρά.... Σκεφτομαι παρά να τρώω τα φαγητα της μαμάς, να τρώω τοστ. πιο υγιηνό θα μου βγει.... 

Τέλος πάντος, σας φιλώ γλυκά!

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα σε ολο το τοπικ πολινακι διαβαζω για τις δουλιες που σε περιμενουν και κουραζομαι αυτο ελυπε να εχεις και το μαγειρεμα να κανεις.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Καλησπερα σε ολο το τοπικ πολινακι διαβαζω για τις δουλιες που σε περιμενουν και κουραζομαι αυτο ελυπε να εχεις και το μαγειρεμα να κανεις.


χαχαχαχαχαχχα Τζέη μου, αγαπάω πολύ το δεύτερο επάγγελμα που κάνω. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κάνω και πρώτο!!! Απλά αυτές τις μέρες έχω φορτώσει τόσο πολύ το πρόγραμμά μου, και είμαι και τελειομανείς, που δεν δέχομαι βοήθεια από κανέναν, όλα θέλω να τα κάνω μόνη μου και καταλαβαίνεις. Ερχετε η μαμά κάθε βράδυ δήθεν να με βοηθήσει αλλά τελικά το μόνο που κάνει είναι να κάθετε να πείνει το νέσκαφέ της και να βλέπει τηλεόραση!!!

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες 
Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα με μιση μπανανα στο μπελντερ χτυπημενα.
Δε.- αντιδωρο με εναν καφε ελληνικο
Με.- 2 σαρδελες και λιγο μπακαλιαρακι με βραστο μπροκολο
Απ.- 1 ποτ. φυσ. χυμο πορτοκαλι κ δυο καστανα
Βρ.- Δυο μπουκιες απο ενα σουβλακι κοτοπουλο

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα και από εμένα, 

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα μικρό παστέλι αμυγδαλωτό
μ- λίγο μοσχάρι και μια μπουκιά παστίτσιο
α- μισή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
β- ένα μπισκότο φυστικοβούτυρου, 3-4 ξηρούς καρπούς, μια δαγκωνιά τόστ, δυο γουλιές σαγκρία

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας.

Χτες είχαμε

Πρ. μισό τοστ με τυρί
Δεκ. Γάλα με νες
Μες. 100 γρ πίτα του βοσκού (κιμάς με λαχανικά και από πάνω πουρέ)
Απογ. το άλλο μισό τοστ
Βρ. φακόρυζο
Πιο αργά 1/2 μπισκοτάκι βουτύρου (για να το δοκιμάσω μιας και τα έφτιαξα για την βάφτιση, για να είμαι σίγουρη για την νοστημιά τους)

----------


## *Katie

γεια σε όλους! να'μαι και εγώ !


χθες εφαγα

π-- 1 τοστ
δεκ- 3 καστανα και 3 καρυδια
μεσ- 1/2 τορτιγια με κοτοπουλο- λαχανο-γιαουρτι
απ- μια χουφτα ασπρα σπορια
βρ- μια κουταλα φακες 

και φυσικα αερομπικ 55 λεπτα. αντε να δω αυτο το 6 και μετά τι αλλό...... εντομεταξυ όλοι μου λένε να σταματήσω να χάνω ..... αλλά εγώ θέλω να χάσω ακόμη 2 κιλά γιατί είμαι και ενδιάμεσα από νούμερα. μεταξύ 40 και 38 ( αγγλικο νούμερο 10 και 8) . το 40 μεγάλο το 38 στενό. είναι βλακεία όταν συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα 

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
μ- μισή κουτάλα φακιές και ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με ντομάτα και λευκό τυρί flair 4%
α- μισή σακούλα lays δημητριακών
β- μισό κουπάκι γάλα με δημητριακά, 80 gr. πασατέμπο, μια καραμελα, την υπόλοιπη σακούλα lays δημητριακών...:thumbdown::thumbdown::th umbdown:

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π-- 1 τοστ
δεκ- 2/3 μηλο
μεσ- πεννες με λαχανικα 1 μικρό μπολάκι και 4 πηρουνιες σαλατα λαχανο-καροτο
απ- 1 μπισκότο βουτυρου και 1 καπουτσινο
βρ- 1/2 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο και 1/2 ντοματα

νομίζω ότι το διατροφολόγιο μου έχει αρχίσει να μοιάζει ανθρώπινο πια....σχεδόν 11 μήνες από την επέμβαση. γυμναστήριο εχθες γιοκ, περπάτημα 2 ωρες όμως πάνω κάτω τα μαγαζια !

----------


## bigjason

Εχθες 
Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε.- 1 φρυγανια και μια φετα του τοστ μιλνερ
Με.- 1/2 κουταλα φακες με εναν κυβο τυρι φετα κ 1 κρισινι απο πολυσπορο 
Απ.- 1 ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ.- 1 κεφτεδακι με 2 κτσ φακες

Προχτες για 12 ωρες περασα μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια απο το πρωι που ξυπνησα ηθελα να παω τουαλετα αλλα δεν μπορουσα ειχα πονους και αφου δοκιμασα μονος μου τα παντα και δεν γινοτανε τιποτα κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο για ισχυρο κλυσμα ετσι επανυλθα στο σπιτι απο εδω και στο εξης πρεπει να δοσω μεγαλη βαρυτητα σε αυτο το θεμα αν και πριν ετρωγα γιαουρτι ακτιβια,κουακερ μεχρι και στα κεφτεδακια εβαλα οταν τα ζημωσα αλλα ειχαν συσορευτη και ετσι δεν γλιτωσα το κλυσμα.

----------


## Mak

Jason, εμένα με βοηθούν απίστευτα στο θέμα τουαλέτας τα δημητριακά με το γάλα που πίνω σχεδόν κάθε πρωί, δεν τα δοκιμάζεις και αυτά?

----------


## Mak

Χτες ήμουν σχεδόν όλη μέρα εκτός σπιτιού και έτρωγα ό,τι να'ναι & σε άτακτες ώρες. Συνολικά έφαγα:

γάλα με δημητριακά, ένα κομμάτι ζαμπόν 1-3%, δυο φρυγανιές, ένα κομμάτι κίτρινο τυρί, ένα μικρό σαντουιτσάκι, ένα λουκούμι, 80-100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Jason, εμένα με βοηθούν απίστευτα στο θέμα τουαλέτας τα δημητριακά με το γάλα που πίνω σχεδόν κάθε πρωί, δεν τα δοκιμάζεις και αυτά?


Δεν εχω να χασω και τιποτα αν τα δοκιμασω σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## OSANAMA

εμενα η διαιτολογος οταν της ειπα για το θεμα της τουαλετας , μου εγραψε ενα συροπι ντουλφαλακ λεγετε , και οποτε δεν μπορω να παω τουαλετα το περνω για 2 μερες πρωι, μεσημερι και βραδυ δυο κουταλιες και την επομενη παω κανονικα και χωρις πονους. ρωτησε το γιατρο σου και αν σου πει το οκ τοτε αγορεσε το.

----------


## thanos 5%

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Εχθες 
> Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα
> Δε.- 1 φρυγανια και μια φετα του τοστ μιλνερ
> Με.- 1/2 κουταλα φακες με εναν κυβο τυρι φετα κ 1 κρισινι απο πολυσπορο 
> Απ.- 1 ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
> Βρ.- 1 κεφτεδακι με 2 κτσ φακες
> 
> Προχτες για 12 ωρες περασα μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια απο το πρωι που ξυπνησα ηθελα να παω τουαλετα αλλα δεν μπορουσα ειχα πονους και αφου δοκιμασα μονος μου τα παντα και δεν γινοτανε τιποτα κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο για ισχυρο κλυσμα ετσι επανυλθα στο σπιτι απο εδω και στο εξης πρεπει να δοσω μεγαλη βαρυτητα σε αυτο το θεμα αν και πριν ετρωγα γιαουρτι ακτιβια,κουακερ μεχρι και στα κεφτεδακια εβαλα οταν τα ζημωσα αλλα ειχαν συσορευτη και ετσι δεν γλιτωσα το κλυσμα.


Μια καλη λυση ειναι milko free ή ακομα καλυτερο enjoy free,δοκιμασε το και θα σε βοηθησει

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Εχτες

Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα 
Δε.- 2 μπουκες χορτοπιτα
Με.- ομελετα με λαχανικα και κουνουπιδι με ενα μινι κριτσινι απο πολυσπορο
Απ.- 1 ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ.- Λιγες φακες κ 1 φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα σας!

χτες απόλυτο χάλι, ήμουν σε εκδρομική απόδραση και ξεσκίστηκα στις βλακείες, σήμερα το μάζεψα λίγο:

- δυο φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα
- μια μπάρα δημητριακών 
- 1/4 club sandwich
- ένα μίνι παστέλι αμυγδάλου
- ένα βραστό κολοκυθάκι και μισό βραστό καρότο

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε.
Εχτες
Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε.- 1 καφε σκετο
Με- Ψαροσουπα με λιγο μπακαλιαρο λιγη πατατα και καροτο με 1 μινι κριτσινι απο πολυσπορο
Απ.- 1 κρακερ με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα
Βρ.- Μιση κουπα γαλα με 30 γρ. δημητριακα κουακερ και ξηρους καρπους.

Σημερα
Πρ.- Μισο γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι κ 1 κτσ κουακερ
Δε.- 1 κρακερ με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα
Με.- 30 γρ σουπια με λιγα χορτα και σαλατα
Απ.- 1 ποτ. φυσ. χυμο πορτοκαλι και 1 μινι κρακερ με 1 τριγωνακι λαβας τυρι λαητ.
Βρ.- Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι σε λιγοτερη ποσοτητα

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by thanos 5%_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Εχθες 
> Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα
> Δε.- 1 φρυγανια και μια φετα του τοστ μιλνερ
> ...


Όταν είχα ρωτήσει τη διατροφολόγο για αυτού του τύπου σοκολατούχα γάλατα, μου είχε πει ότι θερμιδικά δεν επιβαρύνουν αλλά επειδή μέσα βάζουν το χειρότερο γάλα για να τα παρασκευάσουν, καλύτερα να μην τα προτιμούμε. Έχουμε ένα παρθένο στομάχι ειδικά το πρώτο καιρό μετά την επέμβαση , γιατί να το κακομεταχειριζόμαστε με προϊόντα τρίτης κατηγορίας?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Τί μου κάνετε?
Εγώ άλλα των άλλων το τριήμερο, ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου το έτρωγα, αλλά από σήμερα πίσω στο αυστηρό πρόγραμμα. Κυριακή έχω επείδιξη σπίτι με την δουλιά μου και πρέπει να είμαι μια Θεά!!!!!

Εν το μεταξύ μεγάλη κατακράτηση.... Και σήμερα έδειξε πάνω από 94 η ζυγαριά!! Αλλά ξέρω πως είναι όλα υγρά, ε δεν έφαγα και τόσο πολύ ώστε να πάρω 2 κιλά!!!

----------


## yannaki

Βρε παιδιά, εγώ έχω ξεδκιστεί να τρωω κάθε μισή ώρα(προσπαθω υγιεινά). Βεβαια κρυώνω και ποολλλυυυυ και το αποδίδω και εκεί. Καμιά ιδέα από τους παλιούς για να το αντιμετωπίσω;

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by yannaki_
> Βρε παιδιά, εγώ έχω ξεδκιστεί να τρωω κάθε μισή ώρα(προσπαθω υγιεινά). Βεβαια κρυώνω και ποολλλυυυυ και το αποδίδω και εκεί. Καμιά ιδέα από τους παλιούς για να το αντιμετωπίσω;


Γιάννα μου καλημέρα. Και εγώ το έχω πάθει αυτό αυτές τις μέρες, και η μόνη λύση που βρήκα ήταν ένα σακουλάκι special K σαν κρακεράκια που είναι 99 θερμίδες το σακουλάκι, και το είχα εκεί και έτρωγα όποτε ένιωθα πως θέλω να φάω κάτι. Επίσεις εγώ να δεις πόσο κρυώνω!!! Εκεί που ήμουνα χειμώνες με τα κοντομάνικα, τώρα βάζω σακάκια και ζακέτες!

----------


## yannaki

Το περασα και περσι και έλεγα πως φέτος δεν θα ήταν τόσο έντονο αλλά λογάριαζα χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο..... 
Είναι όμως εκνευριστικό το να θες να φας συνέχεια και συνήθως θέλω αλάτι... Και επειδη έκανα εξετάσεις πριν μια εβδομάδα δε μου λείπει κάτι όλα μια χαρά ήταν(καλύτερα και πριν χάσω τα κιλά) δε μπορώ να βρω άλλη εξήγηση από το οτι ο οργανισμός μου ζητάει θερμίδες για να κάψει....

----------


## thanos 5%

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by thanos 5%_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπορει η διατροφολογος να θεωρει 3ης κατηγοριας το συγκεκριμενο γαλα,αλλα κανεις δεν ειπε καθε μερα να πινεις,εαν δεν σου χρειαζεται για τον σκοπο που το θες.Υπαρχει ομως και κατι αλλο:ειναι καλυτερα να παιρνει φαρμακα τα οποια ειναι χημικα(αυτα και αν σου πειραζουν το παρθενο στομαχι,αφου και για αντιβιωση πρεπει να ενημερωσεις τον γιατρο σου!) για να σου φυγει η δυσκοιλιοτητα???

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα προχτες δοκιμασα το συγκεκριμενο γαλα και μαλιστα την ιδια μερα ειχα παρει και δημητριακα και τα συνδιασα μαζι δεν προλαβε να περαση 1-2 ωρες και αμεσος με επιασε διαροια ετσι την αλλη μερα το πρωι το ξανασκεφτηκα για να ξαναδοκιμασω αλλα οπως το ειχα επανω στο τραπεζι τα ματια μου πεσανε πανω στα συστατικα και βλεπω οτι περιεχει Ασπαρταμη.
Το 2000 ειμουν 19 χρονον πηγα σε ενα γνωστο κεντρο αδυνατισματος και μεσα σε 6 μηνες εχασα 60 κιλα μετα πηγα στον στρατο και εχασα αλλα 14 απο εκει και περα ξεκιναη η οδυσεια μου διαρροιες βαριας μορφης πηγα σε πολλους ιατρους και μου δωσανε μεχρι και ηρεμιστικα για να ηρεμιση λεει το εντερο ωσπου εφτασα στο 2006 που πηγα σε εναν γιατρο να ναι καλα ο ανθρωπος και αφου τυ ειπα το ιστορικο η πρωτη ερωτηση που μου εκανε ηταν αν παιρνω γλυκαντικες ουσιες και εγω απο το 2000 μεχρι το 2006 στον καφε εβαζα ασπαρταμη και μου ειπε ο γιατρος να τις κοψω και αν δεν γινομουν καλα να ξαναπαω σε μια εβδομαδα για να κανουμε μια σειρα εξετασεων μολις εκοψα την ασπαρταμη οι διαρροιες σταματησανε . Τελος για να μην γινομαι και κουραστικος θελω να αναφερω οτι στην Αμερικη δεν κυκλοφορη γιατι την εχουν βγαλοι καρκινογονα αλλα εδω στην Ελλαδα κυκλοφορη κανονικα ρωτηστε τον γιατρο σας νας σας πει την αποψη του δεν θελω να επιρεασω κανεναν εγω παντος οτι περιεχει ασπαρταμη αποφευγω να το παιρνω.

----------


## Mak

Jason, νομίζω πολύ καλά κάνεις που την αποφεύγεις, είναι αμφιλεγόμενη ουσία και καλό είναι να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί. Τα δημητριακά που σου πρότεινα ως λύση εγω τα συνδυάζω με άσπρο γάλα, όταν μίλησα με τη διατροφολόγο μου σχετικά με τα μιλκο φρι , μου πρότεινε ως εναλλακτική το σοκολατούχο από σόγια, το δοκίμασα , καλό ήταν, αλλά επειδή σύντομα δεν επιθυμούσα να πίνω κάτι τόσο γλυκό το γύρισα σε άσπρο γάλα.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα μικρό κομμάτι μαύρη σοκολάτα
μ- μισό κουπάκι φακιές με φέτα
α- μισή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
β- μισή σακούλα lays δημητριακών κα ένα babybel

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Jason, νομίζω πολύ καλά κάνεις που την αποφεύγεις, είναι αμφιλεγόμενη ουσία και καλό είναι να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί. Τα δημητριακά που σου πρότεινα ως λύση εγω τα συνδυάζω με άσπρο γάλα, όταν μίλησα με τη διατροφολόγο μου σχετικά με τα μιλκο φρι , μου πρότεινε ως εναλλακτική το σοκολατούχο από σόγια, το δοκίμασα , καλό ήταν, αλλά επειδή σύντομα δεν επιθυμούσα να πίνω κάτι τόσο γλυκό το γύρισα σε άσπρο γάλα.


Και εγω με ασπρο γαλα τροω τα δημητριακα.

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα

Πρ.- 1 ποτηρι γαλα με 30 γρ. κονφλεηξ
Δε. - Τιποτα
Με. - 35 γρ. σουπια με δυο μπουκες χορτα κ σαλατα.
Απ. - Ενα χυμο ευζην με συκο
Βρ. - 1 βραστο αυγο με λιγη σαλατα.

ΥΓ. Ειναι η δευτερη μερα που φτιαχνω μια λιβανεζικη σαλατα τυπου ταμπουλε που μου την εδωσε ενας σλιβατος και ειναι πολυ νοστιμη και τρωγεται πολυ ευκολα μολις μπορεσω θα σας γραψω την συνταγη.

----------


## *Katie

γεια σας μανικάκια και μη! έχω λείψει λόγω υποχρεώσεων αλλά και ασθενειών. Τώρα είμαστε όλοι καλά και επανήλθα να γράφω τι τρωω . Γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα καλές μερες αλλά και κακές διατροφικά. Γυμναστήριο συνεχίζω και θα τολμησω να κάνω και 2μηνη συνδρομή τώρα αφού κλείνω μήνα την άλλη εβδομάδα από τοτε που ξεκίνησα. έχουμε λοιπόν σήμερα

π-- 1 τοστ
δεκ- 1/2 μπανανα, 2αμυγδαλα,1 καρυδι
μεσ- 1 drumstick κοτοπουλο και 2 κσ ρυζι, 2φετες ντοματα
απ- 2 κρακερ και 1 φ.τυρι τοστ
βρ- γαλα με δημητριακα

και 1 ώρα γυμναστήριο. Τα κιλά λίγο κολλημένα αλλά δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου, σύντομα θα δω το 6 δεν είναι στο χέρι του..:spin::spin:

----------


## Mak

Κατερίνα μου περαστικά στη γλυκούλα σου, φυσικά το 6 δεν είναι στο χέρι του! Μια ανάσα μακριά! Όσο για μένα, τρώω ψιλοχαζά τις τελευταίες μέρες αλλά κάνω υπομονή με τον εαυτό μου και τα καπρίτσια του...Η μαμά μου λέει ότι είμαι χλωμή, εγώ με βλέπω καλά, πάντως από βδομάδα έχω τις εξετάσεις 6μήνου και κατόπιν τη συνάντηση με γιατρό και διατροφολόγο, εκείνοι θα μου πουν!

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα και καλο μηνα
Εχτες 
Πρ: 1 ποτηρι γαλα με 30 γρ. δημητριακα
Δε.: 2 καστανα
Με.: 1κτσ κοφτο μακαρονι κ 2κτσ κιμα κοκκινιστο κ σαλατα
Απ.: 1 φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι, 1φετα γαλοπουλας κ 1 κρακερ Βρ.: Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

Σημερα
Πρ.: 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε.: Δυο καρυδια
Με.: 35γρ. τονο και σαλατα
Απ.: 1 καφε φιλτρου σκετο κ 1 τριγωνακι τυρι μιλνερ light με 1 μινι κριτσινι απο πολυσπορο
Βρ.: 1 βραστο αυγο με σαλατα

Κατερινα περαστικα στο περιβαλον μου ολοι ειναι η κρυομενοι η με καπια ιωσουλα εγω προσωπικα κρυονω και εχω συναχι δεν βαζω μυαλο ομος πρεπει να κλειδοσω την μηχανη στο γκαραζ.

----------


## Mak

Χτες:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια μπάρα δημητριακών
μ- μισό μπιφτέκι με κατίκι Δομοκού, 70 γρ. πασατέμπο
α- μισή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
β- ένα babybel και ένα μίνι παστέλι αμυγδάλου

Καλημέρα σας!

----------


## *Katie

τι έγινε βρε παιδιά έλειψα λίγο και το διαλύσαμε το μαγαζί??:lol: :lol::lol:

θα σας πω τι έφαγα εχθες 

π-- 1/2 τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- καφε και 1/4 αχλαδι 
μεσ- 1/2 μπιφτεκι με βρωμη αντι ψωμι και 3 κομματακια πατατας ψητης , λίγο ντοματοσαλατα
απ- μια γκοφρετα και ενα κομματακι σοκολατα ( το γλυκό της εβδομάδας)
βρ- το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι

----------


## Mak

69.6!!!!!!!! Κοριτσάρα μου Κατερίνα συγχαρητήρια! Γιούπι! Μπράβο! Τέλεια! Τι άλλο να πω!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 69.6!!!!!!!! Κοριτσάρα μου Κατερίνα συγχαρητήρια! Γιούπι! Μπράβο! Τέλεια! Τι άλλο να πω!


Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώτα μου ! Να σου πω την αλήθεια είναι σας ψέματα ... προσπαθώ να θέσω νέος στόχους τώρα με το γυμναστηριο και να εγκαταστήσω σωστό πρόγραμμα διατροφής μια για πάντα. Αλλά άσε τα δικά μου... κοπελιά και εσύ έχεις πάρει φόρα κατηφόρα !!! σε λίγο το 7 πλησιάζει , θα σε δώ και θα πάθω ατύχημα μου φαίνεται. Χίλια μπράβο διότι ξέρω τι αγώνα κάνεις για να έχεις αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Πως πάει ο χορός?

----------


## aggeloydaki

κατερινάκι  για το 6αρακι σου!

Γιώτα σου κάθε φορά που βλέπω να έχεις και διαφορετικό τικεράκι ξέρω πως για μία ακόμα φορά πήρες την κατηφόρα

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> κατερινάκι  για το 6αρακι σου!
> 
> Γιώτα σου κάθε φορά που βλέπω να έχεις και διαφορετικό τικεράκι ξέρω πως για μία ακόμα φορά πήρες την κατηφόρα


Ναι αλλά και εσύ!!!!! 7 ράκι ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!! Παιδιά όταν σκέφτομαι από που ξεκινήσαμε και τι έχουμε καταφέρει πραγματικά συγκινούμε... Πριν μερικούς μήνες ήταν μόνο. Μας αξίζει γμτ , Να μας χαιρόμαστε όσο μπορούμε . Μπραβο σε ολους και όλες μας.

----------


## bigjason

5/11/11 Σαββατο
Πρ.: 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε.: 1καφε κ 2 αμυγδαλα
Με.:30 γρ. κοτοπουλο κοκκινιστο με 3 πατατες τηγ κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ.: 1 ποτ. φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ.: 30 γρ. κοτοπουλο κ σαλατα

5/11/11 Κυριακη
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα κ 3ο γρ κονφλεηξ
Δε:1 καφε κ 2 καρυδια
Με:35 γρ τσιπουρα ψητη κ 2κτσ παντζαρια
Απ:1 φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

Κοριτσια συνχαρητηρια για τις νεες σας απολειες καλημερα σε ολους και καλη εδβομαδα. Κατερινα τωρα που εφτασες στην βρυση και ειπιες και νερο κοιτα να το απολαυσης οσο γινεται καλυτερα και να μας γραφεις τι θα τρως στον τομεα τις συντηρισης.

----------


## welldah

Κάνω κι εγώ λίγο κατάχρηση στο τόπικ της διατροφής για να σας πω συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια!Αχ 6αράκι και 7αράκι όνειρο τρελό!!!! ʼντε και στους στόχους μας κούκλες!!!
P.S. Ιωάννα θέλω καινούρια φώτο στο FB!

----------


## Γλαύκη

Kοριτσια αλλη μια φορα κ απο εμενα μπραβο σε ολες σας!Παιρνω κουραγιο οτι θα τα καταφερω κ εγω καποτε να χασω τα κιλα!Θεου κ Καρφαρετζου θελοντος!Κατερινακι μου εσυ εφτασες!Να μου προσεχεις τωρα κ να περνας καλα,να χαρεις ολα οσα επιθυμεις!

Κ συ αγορι που πανω στη χαρα μου για τα κοριτσια σε προσπερασα!Μπραβο Ιασονα κουραγιο!

----------


## *Katie

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά μου δίνεται μεγάλη χαρά και ευχομαι από την ψυχή μου να φτάσετε στο σημείο που θέλετε και νιώθετε όμορφα.
Γλαυκη μου είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έρθει και εσένα η ώρα σου, αρκεί όταν έρθει να φανείς δυνατή και να κάνεις το θελω ΣΟΥ και όχι το θέλω ΑΛΛΩΝ. Κοντος ψαλμός.....

Ας γράψω και εγώ σήμερα τι έφαγα μιας και δεν πάω γυμναστήριο σήμερα , από αύριο...

π- 1 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης ( τσιμπα τσιμπα το έφαγα)
δεκ- 1 μανταρινι
μεσ- μισο χοτ ντογκ ( ούτε έγκυος πως μου ήρθε???)
απ- 2 φ.τυρι τοστ και 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο
βρ- 1/2 κουταλα ρεβυθια

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχ Κατερινιώ για να καταφέρω να δω αυτό το 7 μόνο μετάνοιες δεν έκανα!επί ένα μήνα σχεδόν ήμουν κολημένη στο 81-81.5 και ξαφνικά μέσα σε 2 ημέρες πήγα κάτω από τα 80.όλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ,δεν θα πετύχω τον στόχο μου να είμαι 75-76 μέχρι τις 23/11 που έχω επανεξέταση αλλά χαλάλι :bouncy:
Μαρία μου μόλις ρυθμιστεί ο θυροειδής σου θα χάνει πολύ πιο εύκολα!και θα δεις σύντομα και το 7αράκι,και το 6αράκι!
Γλαύκη μου κουράγιο,ξέρω πως η αναμονή δεν αντέχεται αλλά να σκέφτεσαι πόσο πολύ θα αλλάξει η ζωή σου μετά την επέμβαση,εγώ δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ πως μέσα σε 5 1/2 μήνες θα έχανα τόσα κιλά και ακόμα περισσότερο τόσους πόντους (σήμερα κοίταγα μία φώτο από το πρωί που πήγαινα στο νοσοκομείο και μία από προχτές και πραγματικά τρόμαξα για το πως ήμουν!!!! καμία σχέση όμως!)

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα στις κοπέλες και τα παλικάρια!

Σήμερα έφαγα ως εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα δάκτυλο μαύρη σοκολάτα και ένα μίνι παστέλι
μ-λίγη χοιρινή μπριζόλα και 2-3 ψητές πατάτες λεπτές
α- μια κούπα ρόφημα σοκολάτα
β- λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς και μια γουλιά κρασί κόκκινο

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> !επί ένα μήνα σχεδόν ήμουν κολημένη στο 81-81.5 και ξαφνικά μέσα σε 2 ημέρες πήγα κάτω από τα 80


Αυτό είναι που λέω πως η μείωση δεν είναι γραμμική. Δεν χάνονται τα κιλά σε συνεχή και σταθερή βάση. Υπάρχουν πλατύσκαλα (πλατώ) και σκαλοπάτια (μέσα σε δυο μέρες 2-3 κιλά). Απλά κάνεις υπομονή, συνεχίζεις με πολλά υγρά, περπάτημα και τη σωστή διατροφή, και περιμένεις τη στιγμή που η ζυγαριά θα δείξει το επόμενο νούμερο - γνωρίζοντας πως σε αυτό το νούμερο θα μείνει άλλες 3-4 βδομάδες...

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ: 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: καφε και 2 καρυδια
Με: 40 γρ. φασολες με σπανακι στο φουρνο κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1 χυμο ευζην συκο-δαμασκηνο
Βρ: 1 βραστο αυγο κ 2κτσ σαλατα

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!

Σήμερα συνολικά έφαγα δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι, μισή μπανάνα, ένα κομματάκι χοιρινό και λίγες ψητές πατάτες, μια καριόκα( :thumbdown: ) και σε λίγο θα βγω έξω για φαγητό γιατί γιορτάζει αδερφός και άντρας αδερφής.
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες, Μιχάληδες, Σταμάτηδες, ʼγγελους, Αγγελικές, Στρατήδες!

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα εγω εχθες έφαγα

π-- 1 τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- 1 μανταρινι και 1 ελληνικη μπαρα
μεσ- 1 παξιμαδακι και λιγο γραβιερα
απ- 4-5 ξηρους καρπους και 1/2 μπανανα
βρ- 1/3 μπιφτεκι λιγο ντοματα με μαρουλι και 6 πατατες τηγ.

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: Λιγο ροδι
Με:1 γιουβαρελακι με λιγη σουπα κ λιγο καροτο συν 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι κ 1 βραστο αυγο (μονο ασπραδι)
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

Σημερα
Πρ:1 κουπα γαλα με 30γρ. κονφλεηξ
Δε: 2 καρυδια
Με:1 κουταλα φακες και 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1καφε και δυο καστανα
Βρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτσ κουακερ και 1κτγ μελι

----------


## *Katie

σημερα είχαμε

π- τοστ με τυρι
δεκ- 1 muffin πορτοκαλι
μεσ- ζυμαρικα με μπροκολο και τριμμενο τυρι (2/3 φλιτζανιου περιπου)
απ- 5-6 ξηρους καρπους και ενα μανταρινι
βρ- λιγο γραβιερα και γενικα δεν ηθελα να φαω , πινω νερακι και θα παω νωρις για υπνο γιατι ειμαι κομματια

----------


## PM79

Hello

Σήμερις:

Πρωί: τοστ με τυρί και ντομάτα.
Δεκατιανό: λίγα αμύγδαλα.
Μεσημέρι: 30 γρ μπιφτέκι, 1 κουταλιά σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.
Βράδυ: 1 φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί.

Προσπάθησα μετά από 6 μήνες να φάω μία 4η μπουκιά και την άκουσα dolby digital.

Επίσης από βδομάδα θα μπω 1 μέρα νοσοκομείο για αναλύσεις αίματος, αξονική και γαστρογραφίνη να δούμε τι παίζει εκεί μέσα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Katie

σήμερα εφαγα

π- 1 κουλουρι θεσ/νικης και 1 μανταρινι
δεκ- 1/2 τοστ με τυρι και μαρουλι
μεσ- το αλλο μισο
απογ- τπτ
βρ- 2/3 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο με λιγο μαρουλι-σως μουσταρδα και 4-5 πατατες τηγ 

ψιλομπουρδα η μερα σημερα αλλα ήμουν και στο δρομο όλη μερα και δεν προλαβα να μαγειρεψω

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ: 1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 1αμυγδαλο και ενα καρυδι
Με: 30 γρ σολομο σε λαδοκολα κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Mak

βρε καλώς τον εξαφανισμένο Πάρη! Βρε θηρίο, 80 έφτασες, γουάου και ξανά γουάου! :thumbup:

Σήμερα:

π-γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια μπάρα δημητριακών
μ- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με λάδι, μισή ντομάτα και κατίκι Δομοκού και 30 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
α- μισή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
β- ένα babybel

----------


## lila198621

χαθηκα το ξερω ομως σερνομουν εδω και μερες.επαθα μεγαλη πλακα και εμεινα στο κρεβατι αδικα γιατι ενας βλακας ορθοπεδικος μου ειπε οτι επαθα ρηξη μυνισκου και να μεινω στο κρεβατι ενω ειχα παθει ατροφια μυων επειδη εχασα μυικο ιστο επειδη οι θερμιδες μου δεν ξεπερνουσαν τις 400 την ημερα.πηγα σε διαιτολογο και εδω και μια βδομαδα εχω αρχισει να νιωθω καλυτερα.παλευω να φαω περισσοτερες θερμιδες.
χτες
πρ μια φετα του τοστ τυρι και μια γαλοπουλα
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα με κακαο
μεσ λιγο ψαρι και 2 κουταλιες σαλατα
απογ ενα πολυ μικρο μηλο
βρ 4-5 κουταλιες τραχανα

----------


## *Katie

καλως την Ελένη!! Πως πας με τις αναγούλες και τον εμετό? είναι καλύτερα? Να τρως όσο μπορείς. Εγώ το διάστημα των πρώτων μηνών έκανα και 6 γεύματα γιατί δεν ήθελα να φορτώνω το στομάχι μου και να νιώθω μπούκωμα συνέχεια.

----------


## Eli_ed

Γεια σου αδελφούλα (Katie) είπα να μπω και εγώ στο φόρουμ σήμερα να δικτυωθώ χεχεχε. Γεια και σε όλη την παρέα καλή δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια :roll:

----------


## Mak

Ωωωωωωωωωω, Eli, είσαι η αδερφή της Κατερινιώς λοιπόν! Εδώ Γιώτα! Καταρχήν να ζήσεις και να ευτυχίσεις! Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στην προσπάθεια σου!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## *Katie

από εδώ και πέρα θα πρέπει να προσέχω τι λέω έχω και επιτήρηση!!!

----------


## Eli_ed

Ααααα monahoiot είσαι η Γιώτα! Μου έχει μιλήσει η Κατερίνα για σένα :grin:!! Αύριο θα πάτε για καφεδάκι ε; Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και εγώ να γνωριστούμε και από κοντά. Κοίτα να δεις που εσύ ήσουν η πρώτη που με καλωσόρισες στο "Μικροί στόχοι - Μεγάλα αποτελέσματα", τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου και καλή συνέχεια και σε εσένα :-).

----------


## Mak

Τέλεια, θα γνωριστούμε και από κοντά λοιπόν! Σίγουρα όχι τυχαιο το καλωσόρισμα, διαβάζοντας το ποστ σου, αναγνώρισα τα δικά μου θέματα εδώ και πολλά χρονια! Cu!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Eli καλώς μας ήρθες!!!Να ζήσεις και να είσαι πάντα ευτυχισμένη!Καλά ήσουν κούκλα σαν νυφούλα και δεν φαίνεσαι με κανέναν τρόπο 96 κιλά,φτου φτου σκόρδα!!!

Κατερινιώ-Γιωτούλα φτου σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς που θα πάτε πάλι για καφέ,ζηλεύω αφάνταστα.Δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμα κανέναν τρόπο να διακτινιζόμαστε ε?άτιμο star trek τόσα χρονια και ακόμα περιμένουμε να γίνεις πραγματικότητα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eli_ed

Ωωωωω ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια aggeloydaki :spin:. Με έχει βοηθήσει η διατροφή και η άσκηση να τα κρύψω λίγο τα κιλάκια μου χεχεχε, πάνω από όλα όμως είναι η καλή διάθεση, άμα νιώθεις όμορφα, δείχνεις και όμορφα ;-). Ευχαριστώ και πάλι καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> Κατερινιώ-Γιωτούλα φτου σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς που θα πάτε πάλι για καφέ,ζηλεύω αφάνταστα.Δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμα κανέναν τρόπο να διακτινιζόμαστε ε?άτιμο star trek τόσα χρονια και ακόμα περιμένουμε να γίνεις πραγματικότητα


χαχαχα, τέλειο αυτό με το σταρτρεκ, και εγώ πάντα το σκεφτόμουνα ως μια υπέροχη φάση που θα ήθελα πολύ να τη ζήσω, ειδικά τότε που ζούσα στο νησί, ευχόμουν από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου να διακτινιζόμουν και να απέφευγα τα πολύωρα θαλάσσια ταξίδια με τα υπερπολυτελη καράβια ονόματι Δημητρούλα, Ρομίλντα, Μαρίνα, Νταλιάνα (μα καλά, πόσες γκόμενες είχε αυτός ο Αγούδημος!!)
Όσο για τον καφέ, μακάρι να ήμασταν πιο κοντά να τα λέγαμε τετ-α-τετ! Προς το παρόν, σου στέλνω τον κάτωθι αχνιστό:

----------


## Mak

Όσο για το φαγητό μου σήμερα, ψιλοβλακεία:
π- τίποτα γιατί πήγα για εξετάσεις αίματος
δ- ένα αμυγδαλωτο παστέλι
μ- λίγο τηγ. κοτόπουλο
α- τρία τραγανά, γλυκά παξιμαδάκια ούζου (σαμιώτικο προϊόν)
β- μισή σακούλα lays δημητριακών

Αύριο ελπίζω να φάω καλύτερα και πιο ποιοτικά..

----------


## Γλαύκη

Kαλως μας ηρθες αδελφη της Κατερινας μας!Που ησουν κ μια λαμπερη κ ευτυχισμενη νυφη!Να εισαι παντα ετσι κ γρηγορα κ με ενα μωρο!Γιωτα κ Κατερινα μου χρωστατε κ μενα ενα καφε!Να δω ποτε θα κατεφερω να ερθω ετσι που ειναι τα οικονομικα μας.Φιλια σε ολες!

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα στην παρέα!!!

Χθες έφαγα

π-- τοστ με τυρι και ενα μανταρινι
δεκ- 1/2 muffin πορτοκαλι
μεσ- νουντλς με λαχανικα και σογια ( 90γρ) 
απ- 1/3 μπανανα και καφε
βρ- 1/2 τοστ με μαρουλι-τυρι-μαγιονεζα λαιτ

----------


## Alina_ed

Καλημερα σας κ απο εμενα,χιχι ποτε δε πιστευα οτι θα γινει η επεμβαση κ θα ερθει η ωρα να γραψω κ εγω εδω! αλλα να που εγινε! λοιπον θελω να σας μουρμουρισω λιγο... με την διατροφη ολα καλα! τρωω ανετα τις κρεμουλες μου ,πουρεδακι,τσαγακια,βρασμε ο μηλαρακι... Τωρα ομως 2 μερες εχω θεματακι με το νερο,ενω τοσες μερες δε με πειραζε τωρα με φουσκωνει πολυ! κ ενω αρχικα καθε μερα πηγανα κανονικα τουαλετα τωρα εχω να παω μερες!  :Frown:  νιωθω τη κοιλια μου να ξαναφουσκωνει που ειχε πεσει αρκετααααα!!!! κ τσαντιζομαι.εχεται καμια συμβουλη????

----------


## ton76

παιδια ημουν στο νοσοκομειο για μια επεμβαση και εγω (εχω βαλει σχετικο τοπικ). γνωρισα μια κοπελα που εκανε sleeve . τα σεβη μου σε ολους σας γιατι ειδα τι περνατε . καλη συνεχεια σε ολες σας . σας εκτιμω πολυ!!!

----------


## Eli_ed

χμμμμμ βλέπω η φήμη μου προηγήθηκε στο φόρουμ χεχεχε. Γλαύκη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου :-)))). Εύχομαι και για εσένα τα καλύτερα και πρώτα από όλα υγεία. Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά εδώ μέσα κορίτσια βοηθάτε κόσμο. Η αδερφή μου σίγουρα έχει βοηθηθεί πολύ από όλες σας, γι'αυτό μπήκα και εγώ στο φόρουμ. Αν το ήξερα ίσως να είχα λάβει και εγώ βοήθεια όταν την χρειαζόμουν. Ευτυχώς στην πορεία όμως βρήκα και εγώ τον δάσκαλό μου, τον διατροφολόγο μου χεχεχε. Τώρα θέλω πραγματικά να βοηθήσω και να στηρίξω και να μοιραστώ ότι πολύτιμο έχω μάθει τον τελευταίο χρόνο! Στερνή μου γνώση...

----------


## bigjason

Πεμπτη 10-11-11
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 2 καρυδια
Με: 35 γρ. σολομο σε λαδοκολα κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1 ποτ φυσικ χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ: Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

Παρασκευη 11/11/11
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 1/2 μπανανας
Με: 2/3 κουταλας φακες κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1 ποτ φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ: Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

ΥΓ. Εlli να σε καλοσορισω και εγω απο την πλευρα μου στο φορουμ ευχομαι οτι επιθυμεις να το αποκτησεις.:starhit:

----------


## lila198621

εμετοι τελος απο το τελος αυγουστου δεν εχω παραπονο.
χτες

πρ μια φετα τυρι και μια γαλοπουλα
δεκ τιποτα
μεσ 5 κουταλιες φασολια μαυροματικα με μυρωδικα και σπανακι και ενα σπιρτοκουτο τυρι(μια ωρα για να το φαω)
απ ενα παιδικο γιαουρτακι 60γρ γευση μπανανα
βρ 60 γρ τονο και μια μικρη χουφτα μαρουλι

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισή μπανάνα
μ- ένα καπουτσίνο
α- τίποτα
β- μισό καλαμάκι χοιρινό + 30 γραμ. μαύρη σοκολάτα

Καλά μη βαράτε... ελλιπώς έφαγα αλλά ευχαριστήθηκα βόλτα και καφέ με πολύ καλή παρέα! :bouncy:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> παιδια ημουν στο νοσοκομειο για μια επεμβαση και εγω (εχω βαλει σχετικο τοπικ). γνωρισα μια κοπελα που εκανε sleeve . τα σεβη μου σε ολους σας γιατι ειδα τι περνατε . καλη συνεχεια σε ολες σας . σας εκτιμω πολυ!!!


Νά'σαι καλά ton, να έχεις υγεία και προσωπική ευτυχία, όλοι κάνουμε τον αγώνα μας και προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο, καλή επιτυχία σε ό,τι προσπαθεις!

----------


## *Katie

καλησπερα και από μενα!!

π- γαλα με δημητριακα 
δεκ- μανταρινι και 5 μακαντεμια
μεσ- καπουτσινο και ενα μινι κρουασανακι
απ- 1 τοστ 
βρ- 60γρ χοιρινο σνιτσελ στο φουρνο ( λαιτ εκδοση αλλά πολυ γευστικο) 1κ.γ μαγιονεζα λαιτ και αγγουρι

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by eleni198621_
> εμετοι τελος απο το τελος αυγουστου δεν εχω παραπονο.


Ελένη, πας πάρα πολύ καλά, έχεις χάσει τόσα κιλά ήδη και τίποτα δε σε σταματά! καλή συνέχεια!:thumbup:

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες 
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα με 1/2 μπανανας στο μπλεντερ
Δε: 1 μανταρινι
Με: 1κτσ φακες κ 20 γρ κοτοπουλο με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:Δυο φυστηκια βραζηλιας με εναν καφε
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα εγώ εχθές έκανα ένα ωραιοτατο υπερφαγικό επισόδειο και είμαι έτοιμη να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και να δεχθώ ότι βοήθεια έχετε να δώσετε γιατί ομολογώ ότι με φόβησε πολύ.

πρ- γαλα με δημητριακα
δεκ- 3 digestive , 2/3 μπανανα , 3 μακαντεμια ( όχι όλα μαζι , σιγά σιγά )
μεσ- 100γρ γλωσσα τηγ. με λίγο αγγουρι και ενα κομματακι πατατα φουρνου
απ- 2 κ.γ μερεντα, μια μπουκια μαντολατο , αλλο ένα digestive, μια μπουκια μπαρα δημητριακων, 7-8 κασιους , 2 φ.τυρι τοστ
βρ- 1 μεγαλο κομματι πιτσα και 1/3 σοκολατινα 

για να τα φάω όλα αυτά όπως καταλαβαίνεται έτρωγα όλη μερα!!! νερό πολυ λιγο φυσικά που χώρος και δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω ..... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  πήγα για ύπνο και όταν ξυπνησα στις 2 το πρωι για το γάλα του παιδιού φλέρτατα με την ιδέα να φάω και την υπόλοιπη πάστα!!!!!!!!! Ευτυχως δεν το έκανα. 
Σήμερα νιώθω αδύναμη και φοβάμαι..... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## aggeloydaki

Κατερίνα μου ηρέμησε!!!Ξέχασέ το και συνέχισε με όσο καλύτερη διατροφή μπορείς!ϊσως να φταίει ότι πάγωσε ο καιρός,ότι είμαστε συνέχεια κλεισμένοι στο σπίτι!Πάει,μία ημέρα έγινε αυτό και τελείωσε!Κοίτα το τικεράκι σου,τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη και χαμογέλασε αναλογιζόμενη όσα έχεις καταφέρει μέχρι σήμερα!Σκέψου πως είσαι μια κούκλα και συνέχισε τον αγώνα σου!

----------


## *Katie

αυτό που με φόβησε περισσότερο είναι ότι ανακάλυψα μετά απο συζήτηση με τον εαυτό μου ότι οδηγήθηκα σε υπερφαγικό επειδή ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά και εδώ και κάποιο καιρό έχω κολλήσει και μάλιστα επειδή (μάλλον ) έχω να πάω και τουαλέτα3 μέρες με έδειξε και 1/2 κιλό παραπάνω. Όλο αυτό πρέπει να λειτούργησε αρνητικά και οδηγήθηκα σε αυτή την συμπεριφορά.... 
οι κακοί μου δαίμονες επιστρέφουν :no::no::no:

----------


## Mak

Κατερινάκι, αυτό με τη ζυγαριά που όταν κολλάει μας ρίχνει στα βαριά το φοβάμαι και εγώ γι'αυτό έχω επιστρατεύσει υπομονή κα κάθε φορά που βλέπω ότι κολλάω μερικές μέρες ή ακόμη χειρότερα παίρνω και βάρος, κάνω ότι δεν υπάρχει, απλά το αποθηκεύω βαθιά μέσα μου, ασχολούμαι με άσχετα και περνάει η μέρα ή οι μέρες μέχρι να ξεκολήσει η ζυγαριά. Αν δεν το κάνω αυτό ,είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα οδηγηθώ σε υπερφαγικό.. Μην το μεγαλώνεις μέσα σου περισσότερο, μια χαζομέρα ήταν , πέρασε. Μέρα με τη μέρα το παλεύουμε, και μακροχρόνια εμείς θα το νικήσουμε, όχι αυτό εμάς. Σε φιλώ.

----------


## *Katie

Ιωάννα και Γιώτα σας ευχαριστώ για τα ενθαρρυντικά σας λόγια! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσο περνά η μέρα νιώθω καλύτερα και έχω τηρησει και το πρόγραμμά μου σήμερα . Αποφάσισα να κρατηθώ μακριά από την ζυγαριά για όσο μπορέσω. Διότι νιώθω ευάλωτη . Μια χαζομέρα ήταν και πέρασε ελπίζω.....

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες 13/11/11
Πρ: 1 ποτηρι γαλα 
Δε: 2 καστανα
Με: 2 καραβιδες ψητες και 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ: 1/2 γιαουρτι με 1 κτγ μελ κ 1 κτσ κουακερ

Σημερα 14/11/11
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα και 20 γρ κονφλεηξ
Δε: 2 αμυγδαλα
Με:30γρ κοτοπουλο με 2 κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1μανταρινι
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

ΥΓ. Κατερινα μου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για σενα κοιτα μπροστα και μην σε νοιαζη τιποτα αυτο που πετυχες ειναι μεγαλο κατορθωμα και δεν προκειται να μας το παρει πισω κανεις επειδη παραστρατισες μια μερα δεν σημαινη τιποτα.:starhit:

----------


## Mak

γεια σας παιδιά!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- τρία κρακεράκια
μ- λίγο χοιρινό με τυρί
α- 80 γραμ. ηλιόσπορους
β- λίγο λικέρ , 5-6 αμύγδαλα και ένα babybel

Έχω κουραστεί λίγο με τη μανούλα μου η οποία- μέ ολη την καλή της πρόθεση- με πρήζει ότι δεν τρώω αρκετά και όλες τις τροφές που πρέπει, ότι δεν τρώω αρκετό κρέας, πορτοκάλια, κτλ. Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι αρκετά καλά τα πάω με την ποιότητα των τροφών τον περισσότερο καιρό. Αύριο θα βγουν και τα αποτελέσματα των ιατρικών εξετάσεων εξαμήνου και θα δούμε αν όλα είναι καλά με την πρόσληψη τροφής που κάνω ως τώρα..

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα, χθες εφαγα

π-- 1 τοστ
δεκ- μικρη μπανανα και 5 αναλατους και αψητους ξηρους καρπους
μεσ- ψαρι 70γρ λίγο αγγουρι και ενα κομματακι πατατα φουρνου
απ- μπαρα δημητριακων και 1/2 μηλο
βρ- 1 drumstick κοτοπουλο ψητο, 2κομματακια πατατα φουρνου

και πιο βραδυ εκανα την παρασπονδια 4 digestive , ελπιζω σήμερα να τα παω καλύτερα. Σημερα τριτη μερα που απεχω απο την ζυγαρια.

Γιώτα και εγώ το έχω ακομη αυτό με την μανούλα. Οταν εχεις τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων πες της με αποδείξεις πια οτι δεν χρειαζεται να ανυσυχει και να προσπαθει να μην σαμποταρει αθελα της την τεράστια προσπάθεια σου. Και να φανταστεις οτι αυτες είναι που μας τα πρήζανε να τα χάσουμε τα κιλά. Δεν τις καταλαβαίνω ώρες ώρες τις μανουλες.

----------


## mitsokolo

γεια σας μανικοπαιδα!
δεν σας εχω διαβασει καθολου! τρεχω τρεχω και ξανατρεχω (ευχαριστα οπως καταλαβαινετε)
σε λιγες μερες μπαινω στον μηνα μου και απο εκει και περα περιμενω να γεννησω :love:
η διατροφη παρεμεινε ιδια με πριν μονο που αναγκαστικα προσθεσα ημερισιως 3 ποτηρια γαλα και μισο γιαουρτι :dork:
κλεινω τον 8ο και μπαινω 9ο, εχω παρει 4,5 κιλα ολα στην κοιλιτσα :love: χωρις πρηξιματα χωρις τιποτα

μου λειπουν μερικα ατομα απο εδω και εννοειτε δεν σας ξεχναω, ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## aggeloydaki

μιτσοκολάκι μου :love: αχ περάσανε οι μέρες!!!Καλή λευτεριά να έχεις και να προσέχεις εσένα και το μωράκι σας!!!ΑΑΑα και θέλουμε φώτο με την τέλεια κοιλίτσα σου πριν γεννήσεις!!

----------


## mitsokolo

αγγελουδακι μου!!! τι κανεις κοριτσαρα μου! αν περασαν λεει! μετραω αντιστροφα! εχει γεμισει το σπιτι μπεμπεδομπουγαδα :love:
σευχαριστω πολυ! εννοειτε θα βαλω μια φωτο με κοιλουμπα! χαχαχα
εσεις καλα ειστε? πως πατε με την διατροφη? απ οτι βλεπω ετσι στα γρηγορα χαλαρα ε? :thumbup:

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχ λατρεύω μυρωδιές από τα μπεμπεδίστικα!!Εγώ μια χαρά είμαι!
Όλες λίγο-πολύ καλά πάμε με την διατροφή μας και τα κιλά μας,ψιλοκολάει το μυαλό μας μερικές φορές αλλά όλα καλά!:thumbup:

----------


## Mak

mitsokolaki, μας έλειψες! Αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι η απουσία σχετίζεται με το φοβερό γεγονός που ετοιμάζεσαι να βιώσεις και χαίρομαι κ γω μαζί σου! Φιλιά!

----------


## mitsokolo

γεια σου Γιωτουλα μου και μενα μου λειψατε! η αληθεια ειναι οτι σιγα σιγα αρχιζει και γεμιζει η μερα μου με ευχαριστες υποχρεωσεις και που εισαι ακομα!!!! χιχιχι

φιλια σε ολες και ολους και ευχαριστω πολυ! καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σας/μας!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## *Katie

αχ οχι γμτ δεν προλαβα το μιτσοκολάκι που ήρθε στα πεταχτα ! αααα! Ακουω ευχαριστα όμως και αυτο έχει σημασία. Μπραβο κοριτσακι μου απολαυσε την κάθε στιγμη ,εγώ αναπολώ πού αυτη την περίοδο πριν γεννήσω με τις αγορές και όλα τα σχέδια και όνειρα που κάνεις. Να έχεις καλό υπολοιπο και μια εύκολη και γρήρορη γέννα. Μας λείπεις αλλά καταλαβαίνουμε . Φιλια μελλοντική μανουλά!!!!

----------


## *Katie

σημερα έφαγα

π-- 1 τοστ και μανταρινι
δεκ- 1/2 μπαρα δημητριακων, 1 μανταρινι, 5 αναλατους αψητους ξηρους καρπους
μεσ- 100γρ περιπου πεννες με λαχανικα στο φουρνο ( περισσοτερο λαχανικα )
απ- 1/2 μπαρα δημητριακων, 1 κρακερ
βρ- 1 φ.τυρι , 1 φ.ζαμπον και μιση φετα ψωμι

Νιωθω να ξαναπερνω τον έλεγχο σήμερα στο φαγητό μου, πεινούσα αρκετά το πρωι αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί να τρωω παραπανω το πρωι διοτι ξερω οτι το καίω. Τώρα μετά το βραδυνο μου νιώθω χορτασμένη και ψυχικά ήρεμη. Εύχομαι αύριο να είναι ακόμη καλύτερα. 

Αύριο πάω να δω ξανά τον πλαστικό χειρ. στο νοσοκομείο και να δώσω το εισητήριο στο γραφείο κίνησης για να δούμε αν θα πάρω έγκριση για την εγχείρηση. Χλωμό αλλά κάντε μια προσευχή , ποιός ξέρει καμία φορά μπορεί και να είναι τυχερή.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Νιωθω να ξαναπερνω τον έλεγχο σήμερα στο φαγητό μου,


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

εύχομαι αύριο να πάρεις μόνο καλά νέα από τον πλαστικό!

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 2 αμυγδαλα
Με: Ψαροσουπα 35γρ μπακαλιαρακι με λιγη πατατα και λιγο καροτο και 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1ποτ φυσ χυμο πορτοκαλι κ 1 φετα γαλοπουλα με 1κρακερ
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

ΥΓ1. mitsokolo καλη λεφτερια και με ενα πονο.
ΥΓ2. Κατερινα καλη επιτυχια για αυριο .
:starhit:

----------


## Mak

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- 4-5 αμύγδαλα
μ- ένα κουπάκι φακιές με φέτα
α- 80 γραμμάρια ηλίοσπορους
β- δυο φέτες κίτρινο τυρί, λίγο γάλα, ένα παξιμαδάκι ούζου

Κατερινάκι, I'll cross my fingers for you! Good luck tomorrow!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Αύριο πάω να δω ξανά τον πλαστικό χειρ. στο νοσοκομείο και να δώσω το εισητήριο στο γραφείο κίνησης για να δούμε αν θα πάρω έγκριση για την εγχείρηση. Χλωμό αλλά κάντε μια προσευχή , ποιός ξέρει καμία φορά μπορεί και να είναι τυχερή.


Εγώ ακόμη ψάχνω να βρω άκρη! Αν ήταν άλλο νοσοκομείο δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα, το ΙΚΑ Ελευσίνας έχει πρόβλημα με τη διεύθυνση του Θριασίου - τελικά εξαρτάται προσωπικά από τον ελεγκτή του νοσοκομείου και πώς ερμηνεύει τις εγκυκλίους! Καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Γλαύκη

Αννα τι κανεις?πως παει η τελευταια επεμβαση?Αληθεια δεν εβγαλες ακομη ακρη?Ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις κ να τελειωνεις γρηγορα!
Καλη επιτυχια κ στο Κατερινακι για αυριο.Να τα καταφερει κ να κανει γρηγορα την επεμβαση.
Μιτσοκολακι μου ησουν μεσα κ εγω δεν σε προλαβα!με το καλο να μπεις στο μηνα σου κ καλη λευτερια κοριτσι μου.Φιλακια!

----------


## *Katie

παιδάκια κάθε μέρα και καλύτερα

π-- 1/2 τοστ
δεκ- το αλλο 1/2
μεσ- λίγες πέννες 60γρ με τυρι και μπροκολο
απ- 2/3 μπανανα μικρη και 5 ξηρους καρπους ( παντα αναλατους και αψητους δεν το ξαναγράφω)
βρ- το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι

το κυριότερο είναι οτι νιώθω καλύτερα στην ψυχολογία μου

----------


## Mak

Παιδιά, σήμερα κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχω κάνει διατροφή με υγρά όπως μου υπέδειξε ο γιατρός λόγω του προβλήματος με τη χολή που προέκυψε, εγώ αντ'αυτού, έκανα μια βλακεία διατροφή γιατί μου βγηκε το αντιδραστικό μου. 
Έφαγα όλη μέρα, μια φρυγανιά, μισό κουπάκι ζωμό κοτόπουλου, ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι, μια σακούλα lays δημητριακών. 
Από αύριο , θα ξεκινήσω τη διατροφή με τα υγρά και άγιος ο θεός.

----------


## anna65

Σήμερα πήγα για επανεξέταση. Τέλεια η επέμβαση! Μου είπαν να φορέσω ακόμη ένα μήνα τα μανίκια, για να μην κρεμάσουν τα μπράτσα, ενώ μου μίλησαν για κάποια φύλλα σιλικόνης που θα μπορούσαν να μου βάλουν (δεν θέλησα να ρωτήσω το κόστος, νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζονται)
Μίλησα με τα κεντρικά του ΙΚΑ, και μου είπαν πως δεν καλύπτουν αισθητικές επεμβάσεις. Όταν τους μίλησα για επέμβαση αποκατάστασης, μου είπαν το αμίμητο "αισθητικές αποκατάστασης". Περιμένω έγγραφη απάντηση από τον Διευθυντή τους, που ελπίζω να είναι θετική. Αν όχι, υπάρχει και plan B (Συνήγορος του Πολίτη, που ήδη τους έχω μιλήσει και περιμένουν να δουν την έγγραφη απάντηση για να αναλάβουν). Θα ανοίξω το δρόμο, δεν μπορεί να επιτρέπουν σε κάθε ελεγκτή να ερμηνεύει αυθαίρετα όπως θέλει τις εγκυκλίους τους!

----------


## *Katie

Αννακι τέλεια τα αποτελέσμα ε?!! Μπράβο κορίτσι με το καλό να βγάλεις τα μανικια και να χαρεις το αποτέλεσμα με τιραντακια και εξώπλατα! 
Εύχομαι να έχει αίσιο τέλος το θέμα του ταμείου γιατι έχει αμαυρώσει γμτ όλη την φάση. Καλά κάνεις και δεν το αφήνεις. Πάλεψε.

Τα δικά μου τα περι πλαστικής τα διάβασες?

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα
Εχτες
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 2 καρυδια βραζηλιας
Με:35γρ μοσχαρισιας μπριζολας στο φουρνο κ 2κτσ σαλατα μπροκολο
Απ:1χυμο ευζην συκο
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## *Katie

χθες είχαμε

π-- 1 τοστ
δεκ- 2 μανταρινια και 1 κρακερ ολικης
μεσ- 90γρ μακαρονια σκετα με τυρι 
απ- 2 digestive 
βρ- 50gr μπιφτεκι, 4 πατατες τηγ. 2 πηρουνιες μπροκολο βραστο

----------


## *Katie

συνεχίζω να απέχω από την ζυγαρια και έχω βρει την ηρεμία μου. Χθες ξαναξεκαθαρισα την ντουλάπα μου, είχα να το κάνω 1,5 μηνα και βρήκα πολλά ρουχα που δεν μου κάνουν και τα έβαλα στην άκρη για να τα δώσω , οπότε ανέβηκα ψυχολογικά καθώς τα ρουχα δεν λένε ποτέ ψέματα , η ζυγαρια δε , δεν είναι πάντα αξιόπιστη. 

Γιώτα πως πας με τις σούπες αντέχεις????

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> 
> Γιώτα πως πας με τις σούπες αντέχεις????



Eεεεε, αντέχω...τρόπος του λέγειν. Σούπες.... τρόπος του λέγειν...
Με έχει πιάσει το αντιδραστικό μου και δεν ακολουθώ ό,τι μου είπε ο γιατρός, οκ, τρώω σούπα το μεσημέρι αλλά και άλλες τροφές στη διάρκεια της ημέρας...Σκ$%&τά! 
Σαν να προσπαθώ να ξορκίσω την κατάσταση "επικείμενο χειρουργείο" με το να αρνούμαι ότι έχω πρόβλημα...Είμαι στόκος.
ʼντε να σας δω από βδομάδα να χαρώ!

----------


## bigjason

Μπραβο κατερινα ετσι πρεπει η ζυγαρια μεροικες φορες πισμονη εμεις δεν πρεπει να το βαζουμε κατω και τα ρουχα ειναι η καλυτερη λυση γιατι μπορει να μη χανουμε κιλα αλλα απο ποντους σκιζουμε.
Τι εκανες με την εγκριση?

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Τα δικά μου τα περι πλαστικής τα διάβασες?


Σου απάντησα στο άλλο thread. Αλλάζουν τα πράγματα από μέρα σε μέρα, ακόμη και μια θετική απάντηση σήμερα δεν σε κατοχυρώνει σε αυριανή εισαγωγή!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Eεεεε, αντέχω...τρόπος του λέγειν. Σούπες.... τρόπος του λέγειν...
> Με έχει πιάσει το αντιδραστικό μου και δεν ακολουθώ ό,τι μου είπε ο γιατρός, οκ, τρώω σούπα το μεσημέρι αλλά και άλλες τροφές στη διάρκεια της ημέρας...Σκ$%&τά! 
> Σαν να προσπαθώ να ξορκίσω την κατάσταση "επικείμενο χειρουργείο" με το να αρνούμαι ότι έχω πρόβλημα...Είμαι στόκος.
> ʼντε να σας δω από βδομάδα να χαρώ!


Αχουτο μου αχουτο!! Με έστειλες με την φωτο που έβαλες. Προσπάθησε βρε Γιωτούλα. Θέλεις αυριο να φάω και εγώ μονο σούπες για να μην νιώθεις μονη?? Αλλά με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν θα παρεκκλίνεις.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by anna65_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Τα δικά μου τα περι πλαστικής τα διάβασες?
> 
> 
> Σου απάντησα στο άλλο thread. Αλλάζουν τα πράγματα από μέρα σε μέρα, ακόμη και μια θετική απάντηση σήμερα δεν σε κατοχυρώνει σε αυριανή εισαγωγή!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, και εμένα δεν μου το ξεκαθάρισαν εντελως, απλά περιμένω να δώ την εξέλιξη. Ο γιατρός μου είπε θα αφήσουμε λίγος καιρός να περάσει και μετά θα το κυνηγήσουμε . Απλά δεν με απέρριψαν με το καλημέρα όπως άλλα περιστατικά. Είδωμεν .

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Προσπάθησε βρε Γιωτούλα. Θέλεις αυριο να φάω και εγώ μονο σούπες για να μην νιώθεις μονη?? Αλλά με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν θα παρεκκλίνεις.


Γλυκό μου Κατερινάκι, τι όμορφο αυτό που μου έγραψες!
Να φας ό,τι τραβάει η καρδιά σου, άλλωστε τελείωσε το τριήμερο με τις σούπες που μου έβαλε ο γιατρός, από εδώ και στο εξής τρώω τα κανονικά, μπορεί τώρα που δεν υπάρχει ο εξαναγκασμός να αρχίσω να τρώω σούπες όλη μέρα!! χιχιχιχι, τι ανάποδος άνθρωπος που είμαι!
thank you lovely girl!

----------


## *Katie

Τρελλαίνομαι για γατάκια !!!!! Εγώ είμαι το μαύρο οκ?

----------


## bigjason

Παρασκευη 18/11/11
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 2καρυδια βραζηλιας
Με: Φασολακια με χαντρες κ 1 αυγο βραστο με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1 χυμο ευζην συκο-δαμασκηνο
Βρ:2κτσ σαλατα με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα

Σημερα
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε:2 μπουκες χορτοπιτα
Με:35γρ. ψητη τσιπουρα κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1καφε φιλτρου,1ποτηρι φρ. χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ: το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- τίποτα
μ- λίγο χοιρινή μπριζόλα, δυο-τρεις ψητές πατάτες, 15 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
α- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
β- μισό κουτί ποπκορν (γουρουνιά , αλλά σινεμά χωρίς ποπκορν δε λέει!!)

----------


## *Katie

χθες 

π- γαλα με δημητριακα
δεκ- 1 μινι παξιμαδακι και 15γρ γραβιερα
μεσ- μακαρόνια σκετα με 1 κσ τυρι τριμμενο όλο 90γρ
απ- 1/2 τοστ
βρ- 1/2 σοκολατα ροφημα και νατσος με τυρι κάτι λιγότερο από το μισο κουτι

σημερα

π- 1 μινι παξιμαδακι και 15γρ γραβιερα
δεκ- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα δαμασκηνο
μεσ- σνιτσελ φουρνου χωρις καθόλου λαδι, και λίγο ρυζι με λαχανικα όλο 110γρ , και μια φουντιτσα μπροκολο
απ- 1 κρακερ ολικης και 1/2 φ.τυρι τοστ
βρ- το ίδιο με μεσημερι 90γρ ολο

ζυγισα τις ποσότητες για να δω πως έχει αυξηθει η χωρητικότητα του στομάχου μου από το 6μηνο , και ναι έχει αυξηθεί αλλά όχι και δραματικά. Σε λιγότερο από μηνα κλείνω χρόνο από την επέμβαση.

----------


## Eli_ed

Επιτέλους Κατερινάκι έφαγες nachos!!!! Πως ήταν η εμπειρία συγκλονιστική ;;;:bouncing:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Eli_
> Επιτέλους Κατερινάκι έφαγες nachos!!!! Πως ήταν η εμπειρία συγκλονιστική ;;;:bouncing:


τι εννοείς ? έχω ξαναφάει άλλη μια φορά.Θα μπορούσε να ήταν και λίγο καλυτερα ήταν λίγο μπαγιατικα.

----------


## Eli_ed

Εεεε νόμιζα ότι ήταν η πρώτη φορά μετά το χειρουργείο που έφαγες nachos - cheddar και φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήταν πολύ μιάμ μιάμ. Είναι που τα έχω και αδυναμία χεχεχε

----------


## Ava_ed

Θεωρώ συγκλονιστικό το να τρώτε τόσο λίγο και να έχετε τόσο θεαματικά αποτελέσματα σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα!
Τυχερές!!
Εμείς, τα λαίμαργα άτομα, θα είμαστε μια ζωή αγκαλιά με το "χωροφύλακα", θα έχουμε τη γκρελίνη ή όπως λέγεται, που θα καθορίζει τις λιγούρες μας, θα ονειρευόμαστε και θα υποκύπτουμε σε σοκολάτες και θα κινδυνεύουμε να επανέλθουμε στην προτέρα κατάσταση ανά πάσα στιγμή.
Μοναδικό μας φρένο το μυαλό μας και τα όσα πετύχαμε ως τώρα. Για παράδειγμα, αύριο σκοπεύω να φορέσω ένα θεόστενο παντελόνι, κολάν πες καλύτερα, με μία εφαρμοστή μπλούζα από πάνω. Δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά αφού μπορώ να το υποστηρίξω με σχετική αξιοπρέπεια, θα το φορέσω. Τώρα θα ήθελα να φάω τα πάντα! Αλλά κρατιέμαι, γιατί δεν θέλω να πετούν κοιλιές και να αχρηστευτεί το ωραίο παντελόνι αύριο..

----------


## Mak

Σήμερις:
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- τίποτα
μ- χοιρινό με τρεις ψητές πατάτες
α- μισό καπουτσίνο (με ωραιοτάτη παρέα + κουβέντα! :Wink:  )
β- 6-7 ξηρούς καρπούς, μιά σοκολατένια ελίτσα υγείας, ένα τυροπιτάκι, μισό ποτήρι κρασί (κόσμος στο σπίτι)

----------


## Ava_ed

Μπράβο κορίτσια μου!
Σήμερα έκανα μια πονηριά: Μου έφερε η μητέρα μου μπιφτέκια. Φημίζεται για τη μαγειρική της. Δοκιμάζω με χαρά και απογοητεύομαι. Χάλια τα μπιφτέκια, κάτι τους έλειπε, δεν είχαν λάδι. Τάχα μου κάνει δίαιτα και νομίζει πως δεν θα το καταλάβω. Αποφάσισα να μην τα πετάξω, αλλά να τα αξιοποιήσω. Έβαλα σε ένα ταψάκι πίτες γύρου, από πάνω σάλτσα και από πάνω τα μπιφτέκια, αφού τα πέρασα στο μούλτι. Εννοείται ότι έβαλα και ελάχιστο βούτυρο από πάνω. Αντί να πεταχτούν, θα μοσχοφαγωθούν!
Αποφάσισα ότι καλό είναι να περιορίσουμε την ποσότητα, όχι να καταφεύγουμε σε υπερβολές. Το να στερούμαστε το λάδι ή το αλάτι δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## bigjason

κυριακη
Πρ:τιποτα (αργησα να κοιμηθω και με πλακωσε το παπλομα
Δε:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Με:35γρ ψαρι και 2κτσ μπροκολο
Απ:1καφε κ 1 χυμο ευζην δαμασκηνο
Βρ:2κτσ σαλατα κ 1 κεφτεδακι

Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε:starhit:

----------


## Mak

Αβάκι, συμφωνώ με ό,τι είπες για το λάδι και το αλάτι, αν είναι να βγάλουμε από τις ζωές μας εντελώς δυο πράγματα που είναι βασικά για την ευχαρίστηση που αντλούμε από το φαγητό, εεε τότε, τι να πω, θα γίνουμε στο τέλος στερημένα άτομα, και στο φαγητό αλλά και γενικά. Πιστεύω ότι όταν περνάς τη ζωή σου έχοντας στερηθεί την ευχαρίστηση που πηγάζει από μια ωραία γεύση, έχοντας μιζεριάσει ώρες, μέρες , χρόνια, πάνω από τροφές που απαγορεύεις στον ευατό σου να γευτεί γιατί δήθεν είναι απαγορευμένες, τότε γίνεσαι ένα ενγένει στερημένο άτομο που του μένουν απωθημένα που πολλές φορέςς τα ξεσπάει αλλού.. ¨΄Ολα (τα ωραία) με μέτρο και θα είμαστε μια χαρά!
Jason, θαυμάζω το γεγονός ότι στη διατροφή σου έχεις τόσο συχνά ψάρι, βλέπω ότι προσέχεις τι τρως και μπράβο σου!:thumbup: Εγώ πάλι, με το ψάρι τα έχω χαλάσει και το τρώω σπανίως και με προσπάθεια...
Σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε το 7 για πρώτη φορά και με έκανε να νιώσω όμορφα! Χριστούγεννα και επίτευξη στόχου έρχονται!

----------


## welldah

Γιώτα μπράβο για το 7αράκι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ο στόχος σου είναι σε απόσταση αναπνοής πια και βλέπω σύντομα να τον αναθεωρείς προς τα κάτω!

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Jason, θαυμάζω το γεγονός ότι στη διατροφή σου έχεις τόσο συχνά ψάρι, βλέπω ότι προσέχεις τι τρως και μπράβο σου!:thumbup: Εγώ πάλι, με το ψάρι τα έχω χαλάσει και το τρώω σπανίως και με προσπάθεια...
> Σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε το 7 για πρώτη φορά και με έκανε να νιώσω όμορφα! Χριστούγεννα και επίτευξη στόχου έρχονται!


Γιωτα συνχαρητηρια για το 7αρακι και ευχομαι να φτασεις γρηγορα στο στοχο σου.
Τα ψαρια ειναι η αγαπημενη μου τροφη αλλα ενα καλο που απεκτησα μετα την ενχυριση ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειμαι ο πιο ευτηχισμενος ψαρας γιατι αν πιασω ενα μικρο ψαρι το μενου μου εχει βγει ενω οι αλλοι θελουν μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα για να χορτασουν.

----------


## welldah

Ιάσωνα όντως πρέπει να είσαι ο πιο ευτυχισμένος ψαράς! Κι εμένα μου αρέσουν αρκετά τα ψάρια ειδικά ο σολωμός και το λαβράκι!

----------


## break

Γιώτα φαντάζομαι χαρά που είδες το 7 στη ζυγαριά :wink2::wink2::wink2:

Μπράβο κοπέλα μου:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Mak

Χτες:
π- δυο φρυγανιές με βούτηρο και μέλι
δ- ένα τυροπιτάκι σπιτικό
μ- ένα μικρό παξιμάδι με λάδι , ντομάτα, φέτα
α- μισή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
β- μισή σακούλα lays δημητριακών και 10 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα

Εύχομαι μια ωραία μέρα να έχουμε!:saint:

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: Μιση μπανανα
Με:1κεφτεδακι κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1χυμο ευζην δαμασκηνο
Βρ:1βραστο αυγο κ 2κτσ σαλατα

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Γιώτα μπράβο για το 7αράκι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ο στόχος σου είναι σε απόσταση αναπνοής πια και βλέπω σύντομα να τον αναθεωρείς προς τα κάτω!


Mαράκι, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο! Αύριο που θα δω το γιατρό θα τον ρωτήσω πού περιμένει να φτάσω και θα θέσω εκ νέου τους στόχους μου!

----------


## bigjason

Τεταρτη 23/11/11
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 2καρυδια βραζηλιας
Με:2 συκοτακια κοτοπουλου με 1 κτσ πουρε πατατας κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1μανταρινι
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα 
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι
Δε:2 καρυδια βραζηλιας
Με:Μιση κουταλα μαυροματικα και λιγο τονο με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι και 1κτσ κουακερ

----------


## break

Κατερινάκι χρόνια πολλά, ότι επιθυμείς, να χαίρεσαι όσους αγαπάς!!:love::love::love:


(σου ευχήθηκα από εδώ γιατί εδώ μπαίνεις κ γράφεις)

----------


## Mak

Μετά από τόσες μέρες που έτρωγα άτακτα λόγω διάρροιας και πυρετου, σήμερα:

π-μια φρυγανιά με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα
δ- γάλα με δημητριακά
μ- 3/4 κομματιού πίτσας
α- δυο σοκολατένιες ελίτσες υγείας
β- δυο κομματάκια χοιρινό στα κάρβουνα

Σας καληνυχτώ μανικάκια μου!

----------


## Mak

Με τα μάτια νυσταγμένα και βαριά, αλλά με καρδιά ελαφριά...

π- τίποτα (κοιμόμουν, ζζζζζζζζζζ)
δ- ένα κομμάτι κέικ
μ- κατσικάκι στο φούρνο, τρεις πατάτες ψητές, σαλάτα
επιδόρπιο- ένα δάκτυλο brownie με παγωτό καϊμάκι
α- ένα Πωλινομπισκότο (Yummy!)
β- μια χούφτα lays δημητριακών

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε:2 καστανα
Με:35γρ μοσχαρακι κικκινιστο λιγη πατατα κ 2 κτσ σαλατα
Απ:καφε κ ενα κρακερ με ενα λαβας τυρι λαιτ.
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

Τις θερμες μου ευχες στην Κατερινα και στον Στελιο για την ονομαστικη τους γιορτη.

----------


## look

καλησπέρα!
Λέω και εγώ να αρχίσω να γράφω τι τρώω πιο πολύ γιατί έχω αρχίζει να κουράζομαι ....και να εχω την τάση να ξεφεύγω!

Σήμερα:

π: ένα ποτήρι γάλα με το καφέ μου
Δ: 2 extraμινι παξιμαδάκια με φλερ
Μ: Ένα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο με μερικά κοματάκια κολοκύθι.καρότο
Α: Ένα κριτσίνι με το καφέ μου κ λίγο αργότερα 60gr ηλιόσπορους ανάλατους ( Σινεμά)
Β: 3 κριτσίνια σίκαλης με λίγο φλερ, 2 δαμάσκηνα

Υ.Γ. αν και παλιό μέλος ....που σας διαβάζω ανελιπώς 
sleeve 7/6/2011 
Από 115 kg 80kg σήμερα
Σας καληνυχτώ όλους! και τον καθένα ξεχωριστά!!! πολύτιμη βοήθεια για μένα!!!!

----------


## Mak

welcome back look!
και εγώ βαριέμαι που και που, και ψάχνω νέες τροφές για να μην κουράζομαι, θα τα λέμε λοιπόν!

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Με τα μάτια νυσταγμένα και βαριά, αλλά με καρδιά ελαφριά...
> 
> π- τίποτα (κοιμόμουν, ζζζζζζζζζζ)
> δ- ένα κομμάτι κέικ
> μ- κατσικάκι στο φούρνο, τρεις πατάτες ψητές, σαλάτα
> επιδόρπιο- ένα δάκτυλο brownie με παγωτό καϊμάκι
> α- ένα Πωλινομπισκότο (Yummy!)
> β- μια χούφτα lays δημητριακών



Τα Πωλινομπισκοτάκια ήταν όνειροοοοοοο! Το απόλαυσα μέχρι τελευταίας μπουκιάς! Ευχαριστούμε Πωλίνακι :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## look

monahoiot ! καλησπέρα! 
σε 'εχω ίδαμλα μου ....και όταν θέλω να φαω όλο τον βόσπορο...κοιτάζω την δική σου σταθερή πορεια!!!!
όταν είπα πριν ότι έχω βαρεθεί εννοούσα δυστυχώς πως δε θέλω άλλο να προσέχω.....

----------


## break

Πραγματικά ήτανε πεντανόστιμα!!!!!!!

----------


## yannaki

> _Originally posted by break_
> Πραγματικά ήτανε πεντανόστιμα!!!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by look_
> monahoiot ! καλησπέρα! 
> σε 'εχω ίδαμλα μου ....και όταν θέλω να φαω όλο τον βόσπορο...κοιτάζω την δική σου σταθερή πορεια!!!!
> όταν είπα πριν ότι έχω βαρεθεί εννοούσα δυστυχώς πως δε θέλω άλλο να προσέχω.....


εεεε αυτό δεν περίμενα ποτέ να το ακούσω! χιχιχι, ινδαλμα!
μη νομίζεις, κατά καιρούς η εγκεφαλική πείνα και μένα με στέλνει να θέλω να φαω και το Βόσπορο, και τον Τάμεση μη σου πω και το Νείλο! Αλλά νά'ναι καλά η σληβ, μου κόβει τον αέρα το μικρό στομαχάκι! Εσύ πως πας? Δεν σε βοηθάει στη φόρα το στομαχάκι σου? Από ό,τι εγραψες έχεις φτάσει 80 κιλά άρα έχεις χάσει 35 κιλά σε μικρότερο διάστημα από εμένα! Μπράβο, και πάλι μπράβο σου!

----------


## look

monahoiot ! καλημέρα!
η sleeve με βοηθάει να μη ξεφεύγω στις ποσότητες...
όμως τελευταία το χάνω στο τσιμπολόγημα! κ επίσης μια απίστευτη άρνηση για γυμναστική .....καταλαβαίνω πως ναι οκ ...θέλω λίγο το διαλλειμα μου....αλλά με φοβάμαι!! ιδίως ξέροντας με πως έχω ακυρώσει άλλες μου προσπάθειες....

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!!

χθες:
π-- τπτ κοιμόνουν
δεκ- 1/2 τοστ
μεσ- το υπολοιπο 1/2
δεκ- ενα πολινομπισκότο
βρ- 1/2 μπιφτεκακι 5-6 πατατες τηγ. 2 φετακια ντοματα

----------


## look

Σήμερα:

π: 2 κριτσινια με λίγο φλερ + καφέ
δ: 1 ποτήρι γαλα + καφέ
μ: 2 αυγά τηγανισμένα σε νερό + 2 μίνι μίνι παξιμαδάκια
(μετά από λίγο ζήλεψα κ έφαγα 2 μπουκίτσες ψωμί βουτηγμένες σε αυγολέμονο που είχα φτιαξει για την οικογένεια)
α: 2 κριτσίνια με λιγο ανθότυρο + ένα μπισκοτάκι ( πορτοκάλι σοκολάτα)+καφέ
β: 3 κάστανα 1 μανταρίνι 1 κριτσίνι + λίγο ανθότυρο

τελικά και το γεγονός πως αποφάσισα να τα γράφω δε με βοήθησε να μαζευτώ -((((

----------


## look

Αλήθεια μήπως κάποιος που μετράει θερμίδες μπορεί να μου πει με τα παραπάνω πόσες θερμίδες είμαι?? Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Mak

look, αυγά και ψωμί , εε? Εγώ δεν μπορώ! Ειδικά το ψωμί με δυσκολεύει αφάνταστα! Αν είναι ψημένο, κάτι γίνεται ,αλλά σκέτο, μια μπουκιά και αν!

Σήμερα: 
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα κομμάτι μήλο, λίγα αμύγδαλα
μ- ένα μπιφτέκι, λίγο φέτα
α- μισή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
β- λίγα lays δημητριακών και μια χούφτα σουσαμένια φυστίκια

Αύριο έχει προ-εγχειρητικό έλεγχο στο Ιπποκράτειο για την επικείμενη αφαίρεση της χολής και βαριέμαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιι.....

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by look_
> μ: 2 αυγά τηγανισμένα σε νερό + 2 μίνι μίνι παξιμαδάκια
> (μετά από λίγο ζήλεψα κ έφαγα 2 μπουκίτσες ψωμί βουτηγμένες σε αυγολέμονο που είχα φτιαξει για την οικογένεια)


:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

εγώ είναι αδύνατον να φάω 2 αυγά,νιώθω σκαζμένη με το ένα,δεν σου κάθονται βαριά?αλήθεια η διατροφολόγος σου τι ποσότητες φαγητού σου έχει δώσει να τρως?μήπως δεν πεινάς στα αλήθεια αλλά είναι καθαρά θέμα μυαλού κα τρως λίγο παραπάνω από όσο θα ήθελες να τρως?

----------


## look

monahoiot καλή επιτυχία!! κ σε αυτή την περιπέτεια σου!

aggeloudaki
αυγά έτρωγα μόλις πέρασε ο 1ος μήνας....
όταν δε το συνοδευω με κάτι άλλο μπορώ κ το 2ο...
όταν το χρησιμοποιώ για δεκατιανό το ένα με κρατάει χορτάτη αρκετά...
ναι είναι σίγουρα θέμα μυαλού γι αθτό με τρομάζει!!!
το βλέπεις κ εσύ πως ξεφεύγω ε?

----------


## aggeloydaki

δεν ξέρω πως είναι να "ξεφεύγει" κάποιος,νομίζω πως ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετικές αντοχές,αυγό τρώω και εγώ άνετα μετά τον πρώτο μήνα,αλλά ένα σκέτο βραστό είναι γεύμα για μένα,χωρίς κάτι άλλο να το συνοδεύει .Θα μπορούσα να πω ,πως ξεφεύγεις αν αυτά που τρως είναι πολύ παραπάνω από όσο σου έχει πει ο γιατρός σου.για αυτό σε ρώτησα τι οδηγίες σου έχει δώσει.

----------


## look

μου έχει δώσει ένα πλάνο 1200 θερμιδών με διαφορα είδη τροφών κ να τα κατανείμω όπως νομίζω.....
με ένα μικρό μπούσουλα....
μέχρι τώρα έπαιζα 800-900 θερμίδες...τώρα τελευταία συνεχώς ξεφεύγω....

----------


## aggeloydaki

δεν ήξερα πως δίνουν πλάνα με θερμίδες!ίσως ξεφεύγεις γιατί λόγω χειμώνα ασχολείσαι με λιγότερα πράγματα,μένεις πιο πολλές ώρες σπίτι,βραδυάζει νωρίς!εγώ παλιότερα το χειμώνα πάντα έτρωγα περισσότερο!

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα Εχτες
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε:1 μανταρινι
Με:35γρ μοσχαρακι κοκκινιστο κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι κ ενα καφε
Βρ:Καναπεδακια με καπνιστο σολομο,τυρι φιλαδελφεια λαητ λιγο αγγουρι και η βαση του ηταν απο ενα ψωμιαπο αλευρη σικαλης και σουσαμι απο τα λιντλ. (ειναι σε φετες κομενο οπος του τοστ και εφαγα μιση φετα με τα υπολοιπα υλοικα απο πανω ηταν τελειο)

----------


## *Katie

Look μου θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να περιορίσεις το τσιμπολόγημα και κατα την άποψη μου να σταματήσεις να μετράς θερμίδες ( αν το έκανες μέχρι τώρα) . Είναι αρκετά ψυχανακαστικό και μπορεί να σε ωθήσει σε υπερφαγικά επεισόδια. Προσπάθησε να τρως υγειινά και να κάνεις οπωσδήποτε 5 ή 6 γεύματα την ημέρα. Από άποψη διατροφής δεν χρειάζεσαι τπτ άλλο , η επέμβαση θα κάνει την υπόλοιπη δουλειά. Αν βάλεις δε και λίγο άσκηση μέσα στην συνταγή ποιός σε πιάνει!!! Δεν θα προλαβαίνεις να μετράς την κατηφόρα σου.

Από δική μου εμπειρία , μέχρι τα 85 ήταν καθαρά θέμα επέμβασης , πήγαινε με αυτόματο πιλότο, μετά χρειάστηκε να κάνω πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια για να κατέβω πιο κάτω. Δεν το συζητώ για κάτω από 75, αν ξεφύγω λίγο δεν χάνω τπτ , άσε που θεωρώ ότι μπορώ και να βάλω αν αφεθώ εντελώς. 

Επίσης αν μου επιτρέπεις , προσπάθησε να μην τρως τόσα πολλά κριτσίνια και άλλαξε τα με συνδυασμό πρωτεινης- υδατανθρακα-λαχανικο ή φρουτο ειδικά για τα κυριως γεύματα , τα ενδιάμεσα είσαι οκ .

----------


## *Katie

Bigjason σε διαβάζω και σε φτυνω μην σε ματιάξω. Τρως κατά την άποψη μου πολύ σωστά και ισορροπημένα. Συγχαρητήρια για τα ψάρια , τις πρωτεινες, φρούτα όλα. Αποτελείς παράδειγμα προς μίμηση. Αλήθεια , γυμνάζεσαι κιόλας? 
Τι διατροφικές συνήθειες είχες προ επέμβασης, πως έβαλες τα κιλα?

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Bigjason σε διαβάζω και σε φτυνω μην σε ματιάξω. Τρως κατά την άποψη μου πολύ σωστά και ισορροπημένα. Συγχαρητήρια για τα ψάρια , τις πρωτεινες, φρούτα όλα. Αποτελείς παράδειγμα προς μίμηση. Αλήθεια , γυμνάζεσαι κιόλας? 
> Τι διατροφικές συνήθειες είχες προ επέμβασης, πως έβαλες τα κιλα?


Κατερινα σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια η ιστορια μου ξεκιναει απο 8χρονον που επαθα πνευμονια και χρειαστηκε να παρω κορτιζονη σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα και αργοτερα χρειαστηκε να ξαναπαρω και αλλη ετσι απο τα 8 και μετα αρχισα να περνω βαρος να φουσκονω και αρχισε η οδυσσεια με τις διαιτες με αποκορυφοση στα 19 μου που πηγα σε γνωστο κεντρο αδυνατισματος και απο 160 εφτασα 86 μετα απο ενα χρονο αρχισα να τα παιρνω και στην πορεια μεχρι τα τριαντα μου που εκανα την ενχυριση τα κιλα μου ηταν σαν ασανσερ εχανα 30 επαιρνα 40 οπου αποφασισα να κανω την επεμβαση στα 180κιλα για να σοθω με παροτρινανε συγγενεις και φιλοι.
Αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι ποτε δεν ειμουνα λεμαργος οσοι με γνωριζανε παθαινανε πλακα οταν εβλεπαν οτι ετρωγα λιγοτερο απο αυτους και με τα γλυκα δεν ειχα καλη σχεση.
Τωρα μετα επεμβασεως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι φλασια εχω φαει και με ενδιαφερη αυτο που θα φαω να εχει πρωτεινη και ολες τις βιταμινες να τις παιρνω απο τις τροφες δεν μου αρεσουν τα χαπια και ακομη δεν εχω παρει συμπληροματα βεβαια αυτο θα εξαρτηθη κατα ποσο σωστο ειναι απο τις εξετασεις που εκανα για την επανεξεταση τριμηνου. Και το καλυτερο ειναι οτι εκοψα μαχαιρι το τσιγγαρο μεχρι και το βραδυ πριν την επεμβαση καπνιζα αλλα απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα δεν το εβαλα στο στομα μου και ευχομαι να μην το ξαναβαλω ποτε.. 
Μεχρι στιγμης το μονο που κανω απο γυμναστηκι ειναι το περπατημα πρωι -απογευμα μιας και ειμαι ανεργος χρονος υπαρχει αλλα εχει αρχιση και μου αρεσει τρελα δεν κουραζονται τα ποδια δεν λαχανιαζω οπος παλια και ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι μολις φτασω 130-135 κιλα θα μου επιτρεψει και ποδηλατο. :starhit:

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω οφειλω σε εσενα Κατερινα και στα παλιοτερα μελη του φορουμ γιατι εσεις με τις συμβουλε σας με βοηθησατε πολυ και με βοηθατε οποτε χρειαστη.

----------


## look

Κatie ναι! το πρόσεξα κ εγώ και σήμερα προσπάθησα να με ξαναεντάξω στο πλάνο μου!
Μου δημιουργεί συναισθηματική αστάθια όταν χάνω τον έλεγχο.....πόση δουλειά θέλει θεέ μου!!!
Πάντως katie από τα 115 μέχρι και τα 80 που εχω φτάσει τώρα δε μου φάνηκε τπτ εύκολο! μερικές φορές κιόλας αναρωτιόμουν μα έχω κάνειο χειρουργείο??? πολύ κόπος ...πολύ αυτοπειθαρχία....
Ίσως εκεί να το έχασα....'οτι πιέστηκα πολύ!

monahoiot! οι εξετάσεις εντάξει?? αλήθεια γιατί πλήρωσες?? επειδή και γω στο χώρο υγείας εργάζομαι όταν στέλνουμε προεχγειρητικό και χωρίς εισαγωγή να είναι τις καλύβει το ταμείο!!!!

Σήμερα:

Π: 2 μίνι παξιμαδάκια με κότατζ + καφέ
Δ:1 ποτήρι γάλα + καφέ 
Μ: 50gr κοτόπουλο με λίγα ανάμεικτα λαχανικά
Α: μισό γιαούρτι 1,5% με 1 ακτινίδιο και μισή μπανάνα
Β: γάλα με λίγα φίτνες

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα και από μένα! 

look, είμαι ασφαλισμένη στο δημόσιο και έπρεπε να έχω σφραγίδα από τον ΟΠΑΔ για να τις κάνει το νοσοκομείο δλδ, φέξε μου και γλυστρησα, θα έπρεπε να τρέχω σε όλη την Αθήνα, προτίμησα να τις πληρώσω και μετά να καταθέσω τα χαρτιά και αν τα δεκτεί τα δέχτηκε το ταμειο μου...

Γιατί άραγε νιώθεις ότι απαιτεί τόσο κόπο μέχρι τώρα, κανονικά αυτή είναι η "εύκολη" φάση και μετά που μπορούμε να φάμε περισσότερο αρχίζει το ζόρι. Σου είπε ο γιατρός σου πόσα ml είναι τώρα το στομάχι? Εμένα μου άφησε 40 ml.

Σήμερα πήγε χάλια διατροφικά:

π & δ- τίποτα(ήμουν στον προ-εγχειρητικό)
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο που το έβγαλα 
α- ένα babybel ,ένα κομμάτι κέικ
β- 1/4 κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα

----------


## Alina_ed

διαβαζω τις ποσοτητες που τρωτε κ νομιζω οτι τρωω πολυ σε σχεση με εσας! να τις ελλατωσω? ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη.1 μηνας κ μια βδομαδα απο το χειρουργειο κ ποτε δε δυσκολευτηκα να φαω κατι εκτος απο τον κιμα που προσπαθησα κ δε πηγαινε κατω. κ ενω αρχικα δεν ενιωθα πεινα τωρα νιωθω! κ δε μου αρεσει καθολου  :Frown:  μετρισα λιγο τις θερμιδες κ η μερα παει αναλογως απο 400 ως κ 750 η μερα με τις περισσοτερες ομως νομιζω εσεις τρωτε τοσες κ λιγοτερες πολους μηνες μετα! ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Παιδιά τι έγεινε με αυτά τα Πωλινομπισκότα, που βρίσκονται να φάω και εγώ ένα??? Μοναχούλα μου και συμπατριώτισσα μου έχω την εντύπωση πως κάνεις λάθος για την χωρητικότητα που έχεις, μάλλον σου έχει αφήσει 40 cc γιατί αν ήταν ml δεν θα μπορούσες ούτε μισο γιαούρτι να φάς.

----------


## Alina_ed

αν δε κανω λαθος 1cc δεν ειναι ισο με ενα 1ml?

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Το cc είναι άλλη ομάδα μέτρησης και ανήκει σε στερεές μετρήσεις ενώ τα ml ανήκουν σε υδραείς μετρήσεις, 40 cc φαντάσου οτι είναι 40 στιβαγμένα ζάρια και καλύπτουν ένα συγκεκριμένο όγκο, αυτή είναι η χωρητικότητα όσο αναφορά π.χ το μπιφτέκι που είναι στερεά τροφή, τώρα η υγρή τροφή επειδή κατεβαίνει πιο γρήγορα στον πυλωρό και στην συνέχεια στο λεπτό έντερο αφήνει περισσότερο χόρο πιο πάνω για αυτό τρώμε περισσότερη σούπα ή γάλα απο οτι ρύζι π.χ.

----------


## Alina_ed

αααααα χιχιχ ειχα την απορια!!! απο το παιδικο συροπακι που ειχα δει κ ελεγε οτι ειναι το ιδιο ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ετσι παει. παντως χτες δοκιμασα ρυζι που το ανεφερες πρωτη φορα! εφαγα 60 γραμμαρια κ μετα απο λιγο αλλα 30 κ κ δεν ειχα προβλημα! ενω σε φασολακια σημερα 40 γραμαρια με το ζορυ,περιεργο δεν ειναι αυτο?

----------


## PM79

Καλημέρες.

7 μήνες μετά το χειρουργείο, η ποσότητα αυξήθηκε ελάχιστα. Τώρα μπορώ να φάω 4μισι μπουκιές χαχα.

Πρωί: Μισό τοστ τυρί-ζαμπόν. (το άλλο μισό αγνοείται, μάλλον το όρμηξε ο αλήτης ο μικρός  :Big Grin:  )
Δεκατιανό: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.
Μεσημέρι: Κιμαδόπιτα. (την έφτιαξα μόνος μου και τη ζύμη για να είμαι σίγουρος τι έχει μέσα). 1 μικρό κομμάτι με 1 κουταλιά σαλάτα λάχανο, καρότο, ντομάτα, πιπεριά.
Απόγευμα: 2 ποτήρια χυμό (1 ώρα τους κατάφερα τους άτιμους.
Βράδυ: 2 κουταλιές κιμά με 1 φρυγανιά και λίγη ντομάτα.

Πέρασα μια βόλτα απ'το Ιπποκράτειο για να δώσω κάτι χαρτιά και πέτυχα τη χειρουργό που ήταν στο χειρουργείο. Θυμήθηκε να μου πει ότι τελικά δε ξεκίνησα 144 κιλά αλλά 147.
Όσοι κάναν εκεί την επέμβαση, θα ξέρουν ότι η ζυγαριά εκεί είναι με τις μέρες της.
Η αλήθεια είναι έστω τα 3 κιλά, εγώ πλέον το χαίρομαι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mak

Kαλημέρα! Για το 40 είμαι σίγουρη, τώρα ml ή cc, θα σε γελάσω! Θα τον ρωτήσω!
Αλινα, μην ανησυχείς για το αίσθημα πείνας, το ένιωθα και εγώ περίπου την ίδια εποχή και μου την έδινε αλλά με καθησυχασε τότε η Katie που επίσης το είχε βιώσει με τη σειρά της την αντίστοιχη εποχή, θα κρατήσει καποιο διάστημα και θα φύγει!

----------


## lila198621

Good morning. look μηπως νομιζεις οτι αυτο που νιωθεις ειναι πεινα ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ισως ειναι βαρεμαρα αγχος η κατι τετοιο?
εγω ακομα πασχιζω να φαω καθομαι με τις ωρες και μασαω σαν την κατσικα και αυριο κλεινω 6 μηνες.πεινα δεν νιωθω ουτε για πλακα.μερικες μερες ξεχναω να φαω και αρχιζει η μανα μου και γκρινιαζει "εφαγες? αντε σηκω θα πεσεις παλι στο κρεβατι".

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ 
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 2κουταλιες γιγαντες
απ 1μικρο πορτοκαλι
βρ μια κουπα τραχανα με το ζορι γιατι η μανα μου καθοταν απο πανω μου ετοιμη να με σφαξει

----------


## *Katie

look παίζει πολύ να είναι συναισθηματική πείνα, τώρα το θυμήθηκα που το είπε η Γιώτα. Τουλάχιστον εγώ και η Monahoiot το είχαμε νιώσει περίπου μετά τους 2 μήνες και διήρκησε για 2 μηνες σίγουρα. Φρόντισε να τρως πολλά συχνα μικρα γευματακια , εγώ αν θυμάμαι έτρωγα 2-3 μπουκιες απο κατι κάθε 1-1,5 ωρα. Απλά φρόντισε να είναι και λίγο ποιοτικό από άποψης θρεπτικών συστατικών. Αν τα μαζέψεις οι θερμίδες είναι για γέλια αλλά εσυ νιώθεις ότι τρως συνέχεια και πολύ. Μην αγχώνεσαι πάνω απο όλα.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας! αχ μακαρι να φυγει γιατι με φοβιζει  :Frown:  θελω κ εγω πραγματικα αναμιαμιση ωρα κατι να βαζω στο στομα μου.προσπαθω να ειναι με λιγες θερμιδες κ ευτυχως δεν εχω ορεξη για βλακιες! μια μπουκια ψωμακι η λιγο φρουτο κ ειμαι καλα. ισως να φταιει το σπιτι! που ειμαι ολη μερα μεσα! θα το παλεψω οσο μπορω.

----------


## Alina_ed

λεω να σας γραψω κ εγω τι εφαγα χτες.μαλλον ειναι πολλες οι ποσσοτητες για ενα μονο μηνα χειρουργειου.
μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη ,ψωμι του τοστ με 20γρ μιλνερ 
60γρ φασολακια κοκκινιστα 
ψαρι 
μισο γιαουρτι 
μισο τοστ με τυρι μιλνερ 
ενα κρασοποτηρο γαλα
ενα τσαι με γευση καραμελα κ 750ml νερο

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> καλημερα σας! αχ μακαρι να φυγει γιατι με φοβιζει  θελω κ εγω πραγματικα αναμιαμιση ωρα κατι να βαζω στο στομα μου.προσπαθω να ειναι με λιγες θερμιδες κ ευτυχως δεν εχω ορεξη για βλακιες! μια μπουκια ψωμακι η λιγο φρουτο κ ειμαι καλα. ισως να φταιει το σπιτι! που ειμαι ολη μερα μεσα! θα το παλεψω οσο μπορω.


μην αρνιέσαι στον εαυτό σου αυτο το κατιτις. Λίγο φρουτο , λίγο τυρακι, ενα κρακερακι, λίγους ξηρους καρπους, λίγο χυμο, 2-3 μπουκιες από το φαι σου , λίγο απο το τοστ που περισσεψε, καροτο, αγγουρι ή ότι άλλο σου έρθει. Όταν το κάθε γεύμα σου είναι μπουκιές πως να αντέξει το κορμί σου να επιβιώσει?? Όταν αρχίζουν και μεγαλώνουν οι ποσότητες τότε θα αρχίσεις να μειώνεις τα γεύματά σου σταδιακα. Μην ξεχνας ότι με αυτο τον τρόπο κρατας τον μεταβολισμό σε υψηλα επίπεδα !!!!

----------


## *Katie

μόλις διάβασα τι έφαγες χθες , μια χαρά τα πας !!!! μια χαρα ποσότητες για ενα μηνα και 7 γευματα , σουπερ! και νερό και τσαι υπεροχα!!! για βάλε τις θερμίδες κάτω να πάρεις μια ιδέα ουτε 1000 δεν φτανεις. εμένα ο διαιτολόγος που πήγα εχθες μου έβαλε 7-8 γεύματα την ημέρα!!! θα τα γράφω να τα βλέπετε.

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  *Katie με εκανες να ηρεμησω αρκετα! νιωθω οτι ολη μερα τρωω! κ νομιζα οτι το παρακανω... τα 7 ,8 γευματα τα ειχαν οι σημειωσεις μου στα αλλεσμενα αλλα τωρα που μπηκα στο κανονικο φαγητο νομιζα οτι δεν επρεπε.

----------


## look

katie!

καλημέρα!
Σε ευχαριστώ! καταλαβαίνεις πως μας βοηθάς όλες!!
είμαι στους 5,5 μήνες και με έχει πιάσει ένας φόβος ( όχι ότι πριν δεν τον είχα!) ότι αυτό ήταν ....
θα το παλέψω όμως!!

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:Μισο γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι κ 2 καρυδια
Δε:2 καστανα
Με: γαριδες (τηγανισμενες σε τεφλον τηγανι με νερο) κ ψαρι ψητο ολα μαζι 35γρ. με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

Σημερα
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 1μανταρινι
Με:2κτσ φασολες με 20γρ καπνιστο σολομο κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1καφε,1/3 μπανανας και 1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ: το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Mak

Θυμάμαι την περίοδο που βίωσα με το αίσθημα πείνας, εκεί γύρω στον δεύτερο μήνα (όπως και της Κατερίνας), δεν ξέρω αν ήταν 

συναισθηματική ή όχι, σίγουρα ήταν ενοχλητική! Ένιωθα ότι το στομάχι άδειαζε πολύ γρήγορα και μετά σφιγγόταν και ζητούσε τροφή.

Και ανατωτιόμουν αν έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος, αν πίνω νερό πιο γρήγορα από όσο πρέπει και έχει "ανοίξει" το στομάχι και κάτι τέτοια! 

Φυσικά το στομάχι δεν ανοίγει με το νερό και ευτυχώς μετά από λίγο καιρό, επιμένοντας να κάνω πολλά και συχνά γεύματα,χωρίς να 

με πιάνει το άγχος ότι δήθεν τρώω πολύ, το αίσθημα αυτό της πείνας μειώθηκε ώσπου και εξαφανίστηκε. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω απλά 

πότε το στομάχι είναι άδειο και σπεύδω και το τροφοδοτήσω, δεν είναι πείνα η αίσθηση που έχω και σίγουρα δεν με εκνευρίζει όπως 

εκείνον τον καιρό.. 

Μην πανικοβαλόμαστε! 

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δυο μπουκιές κουλούρι θεσσαλονίκης
μ- δυο κουταλιές φακιές και λίγο φέτα, δυο μπουκιές σπανακόπιτα της μαμάς μου
α- έναν καφέ
β- λίγα lays δημητριακών (μου αρέσουν πολύ και τα αναζητώ συνέχεια!)

----------


## look

monahoiot 
θα ακολουθήσω και εγώ τις συμβουλές σου!!!!!!!

no panic λοιπον!!!!!-)))))

Σήμερα:

π: 2 mini παξιμαδάκια με κοτατζ + καφέ
δ: 1 ποτήρι γάλα + καφέ
μ: 1 μικρή κονσέρβα τόνου σε νερό με λίγα ανάμεικτα λαχανικά
α: μισό γιαούρτι, μισή μπανάνα, μισό ακτινίδιο
β: 1 ποτήρι γάλα

----------


## Alina_ed

λοιπον κ εγω σημερα με αφησα ελευθερη,οταν ηθελα κατι μου το επετρεπα! αν κ με τον τονο που δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα δε καταφερα κ πολλα πραγματα.με τσαντιζει που το αμυλο παει κατω πιο ευκολα...
ψωμι του τοστ με μια κουταλια αθοτυρο
κρακερακι 
φασολακια 15γρ τονος 15γρ 
50γρ μηλο ,1 κρακερακι 
τονο 10γρ,φασολακια15 ,1κρακερακι
1 κρασοποτηρο γαλα με κακαο κ ζαχαρινι
κρακερακι (παλι! βρηκα καποια που τουλαχιστον εχουν 25 θερμιδες το ενα)
2 τσαγακια ενα με γευση καραμελα κ ενα με γευση μηλο,1 ποτηρι νερο

----------


## *Katie

να σας γράψω τι έφαγα και εγώ χθες που ξεκίνησα την νέα διατροφη με την συμβουλή διαιτολόγου

π- 2 μινι παξιμαδακια κριθαρενια και 40γρ γραβιερα, 2 δαγκωνιες μπανανα ( σε μια ωρα)
ενδ- 2 δαγκωνιες μπανανα και 5-6 μουλιασμενους αναλατους και αψητους ξηρους καρπους
ενδ- ενα σπιτικο μπισκοτο βρωμης ( η συνταγη ειναι στα ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ στο φορουμ)
μεσ- μισο φιλετο γλωσσας με ψητα λαχανικα στον φουρνο
ενδ- 1/2 μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ- μικρο ντακο σικαλης με 1/2 ντοματα τριμμενη και 2 κσ φετα, 1κγ λαδι

και παρελειψα και ενα ενδιαμεσο γευμα φρουτου με ξηρους καρπους ξανα . Σημερα θα προσπαθησω καλυτερα. 

Ο στόχος με αυτη την διατροφη είναι να χασω λιπος, να αυξησω την μυικη μαζα και να δημιουργησω χημικη ισορροπια στον οργανισμο μου για να μην εχω υπερφαγικα και υπογλυκαιμιες.

Μετρησεις σε 2 εβδομαδες που θα παω στον διατροφολογο οπου και θα σας ενημερωσω για την πορεία.

----------


## aggeloydaki

katerinaki μου καλημέρα,κάθε πόσες ώρες θα πρέπει να τρως?ο οργανισμός μας δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο κενό ανάμεσα στα γεύματα για να ενεργοποιείται?Πω-πω πρέπει να είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο να κάνεις τόσα γεύματα!

----------


## *Katie

καθε 2 -3 ώρες. τα ενδιαμεσα γευματα είναι πολυ μικρα και γρηγορα. σκοπος τους είναι να κρατουν την γλυκοζη σε καλα επιπεδα (γιαυτο και δεν ειναι αλμυρα σνακ ) ετσι ωστε να εχω ενεργεια και οχι υπογλυκαιμιες . Τα κυριως γευματα είναι τριαδα πρωτεινη-υδατανθρακας-λαχανικο για παραγωγη σεροτονινης και κορεσμου. τελος οπως θα δεις δεν τρωω τπτ επεξεργασμενο , τπτ λαιτ και όλα ολικης αλεσης.

είναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα τηρω αλλα μου ειπαν με τον καιρο θα το συνηθησω και θα το κανω αυτοματα. προς το παρον κανω αγωνα δρομου με το ρολοι.

----------


## Alina_ed

Καλημερα! καλο μηνα! εγω θα μπορουσα ανετα να το ακολουθησω *Katie το προγραμμα σου,πραγματικα δε θεωρω δυσκολο ανα2 ωρες να τρως κατι μικρο. βεβαια εσυ εχεις χασει τα κιλα κ σε περνει περισσοτερο απο εμας να το κανεις! λεω σημερα να προσπαθησω να κανω πιο λιγα γευματα.για να δουμε! *αγγελουδακι εμεις εχουμε το αναποδο προβλημα! αχ μακαρι να μην ηθελα κ εγω να φαω. σκεφτομουν να παλεψω πιο μεγαλες ποσοτητες για να μην θελω να τσιμπαω.αλα ειναι κ στη μεση το νερο που δε κανει μαζι με τα γευματα! ετσι με 3 κουταλιες γιαουρτι χορταινω αλλα διψαω κιολας! αν περιμενα 20 λεπτα να φαω αλλες 3! δε θα μπορουσα να πιω νερο! ετσι πινω το νερακι αλλα μετα απο καμια ωρα θελω παλι κατι να φαω! ουφ χαλια τα εχω κανει,πολυ μπερδεμα :P

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα ειπα σημερα να σας γραψω για την υπεροχη σαλατα που μου συστησε ενας φιλος μου σληβατος και απο τοτε που την εβαλα στο ημερησιο μενου μου δεν λυπει απο τα γευματα μου με τιποτα περισσοτερη ορεξη εχω για την συγκεκριμενη σαλατα παρα για φαγητο και με βοηθησε πολυ στο θεμα τις δυσκιλοιοτητας.
Υλικα:1ντοματα,αγγουρι,πιπε ρια καροτο και μαιδανο(αυτα τα κοβουμε σε μικρα κυβακια)
Ριχνουμε 1 με 2 λεμονια λαδι αλατι και 2κτσ σουσαμι τελος ψηνουμε μια πιτα αρραβικη και την τριβουμε μεσα στην σαλατα.
Το λεμονι και το λαδι αναλογος την ποσοτητα που κανεται εγω φτιαχνω περισσοτερη γιατι την τρωνε και ο πατερας μου με την κοπελια μου εγω τροω 2κτσ το μεσημερι και 2κτστο βραδυ. Καθε μερα πρεπει να φτιαχνουμε καινουργια γιανα μην την αφηνουμε μερες στο ψηγειο και φευγουν οι βιταμινες.
Το μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι θελει 10 λεπτα προετοιμασια γιατι αργεις να κοψεις τα λαχανικα σε κυβακια.
Τωρα ο καθενας μπορει να την προσαμοση στα γουστα του στν θεση τις ντοματας μπορει να βαλουμε κολοκυθι ομο λαχανο,μαρουλι, να προσθεσουμε ανιθο και σεληνο.
Αν την δοκιμασεται περιμενω να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.
ΥΓ.Σημερα ξυπνησα και ειπα προτομηνια σημερα δεν ριχνω ενα ζυγισμα αν και ζηγυζομαι και 13 του μηνος που χειρουργειθηκα και η ζυγαρια μου ειχε εκπληξη 139 κιλα δηλαδη σε 17 μερες 7 κιλα ειχα βαλει στοχο μεσα μου μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα να ειμαι 135 κιλα πιστευω να τον πετυχω. :starhit:

----------


## Alina_ed

bigjason καλο μηνα κ μπραβο για την απωλεια! απιστευτα τοσα πολλα κιλα σε λιγες μερες! η σαλατα ακουγεται πολυ καλη! μολις αρχησω τα ωμα λαχανικα θα την δοκιμασω σιγουρα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Καλημερα και καλο μηνα ειπα σημερα να σας γραψω για την υπεροχη σαλατα που μου συστησε ενας φιλος μου σληβατος και απο τοτε που την εβαλα στο ημερησιο μενου μου δεν λυπει απο τα γευματα μου με τιποτα περισσοτερη ορεξη εχω για την συγκεκριμενη σαλατα παρα για φαγητο και με βοηθησε πολυ στο θεμα τις δυσκιλοιοτητας.
> Υλικα:1ντοματα,αγγουρι,πιπε ρια καροτο και μαιδανο(αυτα τα κοβουμε σε μικρα κυβακια)
> Ριχνουμε 1 με 2 λεμονια λαδι αλατι και 2κτσ σουσαμι τελος ψηνουμε μια πιτα αρραβικη και την τριβουμε μεσα στην σαλατα.
> Το λεμονι και το λαδι αναλογος την ποσοτητα που κανεται εγω φτιαχνω περισσοτερη γιατι την τρωνε και ο πατερας μου με την κοπελια μου εγω τροω 2κτσ το μεσημερι και 2κτστο βραδυ. Καθε μερα πρεπει να φτιαχνουμε καινουργια γιανα μην την αφηνουμε μερες στο ψηγειο και φευγουν οι βιταμινες.
> Το μονο μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι θελει 10 λεπτα προετοιμασια γιατι αργεις να κοψεις τα λαχανικα σε κυβακια.
> Τωρα ο καθενας μπορει να την προσαμοση στα γουστα του στν θεση τις ντοματας μπορει να βαλουμε κολοκυθι ομο λαχανο,μαρουλι, να προσθεσουμε ανιθο και σεληνο.
> Αν την δοκιμασεται περιμενω να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.
> ΥΓ.Σημερα ξυπνησα και ειπα προτομηνια σημερα δεν ριχνω ενα ζυγισμα αν και ζηγυζομαι και 13 του μηνος που χειρουργειθηκα και η ζυγαρια μου ειχε εκπληξη 139 κιλα δηλαδη σε 17 μερες 7 κιλα ειχα βαλει στοχο μεσα μου μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα να ειμαι 135 κιλα πιστευω να τον πετυχω. :starhit:


Συγχαρητήρια!! Και εις κατώτερα! Δεν είναι τέλειο να έχεις χάσει τόσα κιλά χωρίς να πεινάς; Εγώ πάντως το απολαμβάνω απίστευτα που δεν γουργουρίζει πλέον το στομάχι μου από την πείνα. Φτιάχνω κι εγώ μία πολυσαλάτα. Αφού σου αρέσουν οι σαλάτες κι αν δεν σε ενοχλεί κάποιο από τα λαχανικά φυσικά, μπορείς αν θέλεις να τη δοκιμάσεις. Βάζω λάχανο, μαρούλι, τριμένο καρότο, βρασμένο καλαμπόκι, παντζάρι (έτοιμο βρασμένο σε βάζο) κομένο σε κοματάκια, κουσκουσάκι βρασμένο (θα το βρεις στο super market εκεί που έχουν τα μακαρόνια), αν σου αρέσει βάζεις και λίγο κουκουνάρι ή λίγα βρασμένα φασόλια μαυρομάτικα ή κρουτόν και δύο - τρεις ελιές. Λάδι και λεμόνι ή λάδι και ξύδι, ότι σου αρέσει καλύτερα. Αν θες προσθέτεις και ντομάτα και αγγούρι. Εγώ το αποφεύγω για να μπορεί να κρατάει η σαλάτα φρέσκια δύο - τρεις μέρες στο ψυγείο. Θα δοκιμάσω και τη δική σου σαλάτα γιατί φαίνεται πολύ νόστιμη.:starhit:

----------


## bigjason

ΤΖΙΝΑ και ALINA σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια ετσι ακριβως τζιναι οπως τα λες μου λενε συνχαρητηρια-μπραβο και ψιλοκοκκινιζω γιατι χανονται τα κιλα χωρις να τραβαω το ζορι τις πεινας και τις στερισης το μονο που κανω ειναι να προσπαθω να εχω ενα υγιεινο μενου να παιρνω ολες τις βιταμινες και τα κιλα χανονται απο μονα τους. Θ α δοκιμασω την πολυσαλατα σου και θα σου πω.

----------


## lila198621

bigjason τελεια η απωλεια σου.η ντοματα δεν σε πειραζει? 5 μηνες μετα και ακομα δεν την αντεχω με τιποτα ενω τρωω ανετα ας πουμε γιγαντες.τζινα μονο 13 κιλα για το στοχο σου βλεπω.ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!
χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ ενα φλυτζανι γαλα
μεσ μια χουφτα σαλατα 50γρ τονο
απ ενα πορτοκαλι
βρ μισο τοστ
επειδη εχω περιοδο εφαγα 5 φυστικια και 10γρ σοκολατα μαυρη

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε:1/3 μπανανα
Με: 1βραστο αυγο 4-5φασολες κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1/3 μπανανα και 1καρυδι βραζηλιας
Βρ:2κτσ σαλατα και 1 αυγο βραστο

eleni198621 η ντοματα δεν με εχει πειραξη τα μονα που κατεβαινουν λιγο δυσκολα κατω ειναι τα ψαρια τα οποια ομος τροω αρκετα και το ψωμι οταν παω εκκλησια και παιρνω αντιδορο δεν μπορω να το φαω και εσυ βλεπω τα πας μια χαρα με την διατροφη σου.

----------


## look

σήμερα!

π: ένα ποτήρι γάλα 
δ: ένα αυγό βραστό + ένα μινι παξιμαδάκι
μ: λίγο κοτόπουλο φιλέτο στη σχάρα + 3 φετούλες ντομάτα
α: μισό γιαούρτι μισή μπανανα ενα ακτινίδιο
β: μισό καρότο μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα

Τα σέβη μου!

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα και από μένα!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μια μπουκιά κέικ, μια μπάρα δημητριακών digestive
μ- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με λάδι, ντομάτα και φέτα
α- ένα babybel, μια μικρή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
β- μια χούφτα αμύγδαλα άψητα

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> καλησπέρα και από μένα!
> 
> π- γάλα με δημητριακά
> δ- μια μπουκιά κέικ, μια μπάρα δημητριακών digestive
> μ- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι με λάδι, ντομάτα και φέτα
> α- ένα babybel, μια μικρή κούπα σοκολάτα ρόφημα
> β- μια χούφτα αμύγδαλα άψητα



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Πολύ ισορροπημένη διατροφή

----------


## Eli_ed

Διατροφή για υγιή μαλλιά

http://atcare.gr/index.php?option=co...-58&Itemid=125

Διάβαζα το άρθρο και σκέφτηκα ότι θα το βρείτε χρήσιμο εδώ στην παρέα
Καλησπέρα σε όλους :love::love:

----------


## Mak

Σ'ευχαριστούμε Elaki!:saint:

----------


## Eli_ed

Παρακαλώ Γιωτάκι μου! Φιλιάααα :love::love::love:

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π- 2 μινι κριθαρενια παξιμαδακια με 40 γραβιερα και 2 δαγκωνιες μπανανα
ενδ- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης και 1 μανταρινι
ενδ- 1 μανταρινι και 5 ξηρους καρπους αναλατους και αψητους ( μουλιασμενοι απο βραδυς)
μεσ- 1/2 φιλετο γλωσσας με λίγο πατατα και ψητα λαχανικα ολα μαζι περιπου 100γρ
ενδ- ιδιο με το 2ο ενδιαμεσο πρωινο
βρ- 1 μικρο μπιφτεκι, 2κσ ρυζι και 3 φετακια ντοματα

σημερα

π- γαλα με 2 κσ δημητριακα και 2 κομματακια αχλαδι
ενδ- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης και 1 μανταρινι
ενδ- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα συκο
μεσ- 2/3 απο ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι , 2κσ ρυζι και λιγο φρεσκια ροκα
ενδ- 5 ξηρους καρπους και 1/3 μπανανας
βρ- 2 μινι παξιμαδακια με 1/3 ντοματας και 1κσ φετα

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας κ απο εμενα  :Smile:  
μισο γιαουρτι με γευση ροδακινο
2 κρακερακια
το υπολοιπο γιαουρτι
κρακερακι κ 50γρ μηλο
μισο σουβλακι κοτοπουλο κ μπροκολο (δε το καταφερα ολο,εφαγε ο μικρος το μισο  :Smile:  )
2 τσαγακια κ μερικες γουλιτσες νερο(δε παει κατω το ατιμο) ελπιζω να καταφερω ενα ποτηρακι πριν τον υπνο.

----------


## Alina_ed

ααα χιχιχ εχασα αλλο ενα κιλακι αργησε αλλα εφυγε επιτελους! 102,800 θελω να δω το 99! κ παλι ελπιζω πριν την πρωτοχρονια  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

Alina, 100% πριν την πρωτοχρονιά! Ούτε 3 κιλάκια και το διψήφιο σου κλείνει το μάτι!

Σήμερα:

π- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
δ- δεν πρόλαβα
μ- λίγο χοιρινό, 4-5 μπουκιές παστέλι σουσαμένιο
α- 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα αμυγδάλου
β- λίγο χοιρινό, λίγο ρύζι basmati, λίγη σαλάτα, όλα περιχυμένα με γλυκόξινη σάλτσα φτιαγμένη από μένα

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Alina, 100% πριν την πρωτοχρονιά! Ούτε 3 κιλάκια και το διψήφιο σου κλείνει το μάτι!
> 
> Σήμερα:
> 
> π- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
> δ- δεν πρόλαβα
> μ- λίγο χοιρινό, 4-5 μπουκιές παστέλι σουσαμένιο
> α- 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα αμυγδάλου
> β- λίγο χοιρινό, λίγο ρύζι basmati, λίγη σαλάτα, όλα περιχυμένα με γλυκόξινη σάλτσα φτιαγμένη από μένα



Μπράβο Γιώτα δύο μέρες χωρίς Lays!!!! Πρόσεξε όμως γιατί θα σου κόψουν την συνδρομή! :lol: :lol:

----------


## Mak

χαχα, Ελάκι μου άστα, αλμυρή & αγαπημένη συνήθεια τα lays! Αλλά τα αραιώνω!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Big Grin:

----------


## look

Καλησπέρα κ από μένα!

π: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
δ: 1 αυγό βραστό με ένα μίνι μίνι παξιμαδάκι
μ: Λίγα ρεθύθια βραστά σαλάτα + 2 δαμάσκηνα
α: Μισό γιαούρτι, μισή μπανάνα. 1 ακτινίδιο
β: 60 gr ανάλατους ηλιόσπορους + 1 χαμόμηλο

Τα σέβη μου!

----------


## Mak

look, συνεχίζεις βλέπω την καλή σου προσπάθεια! Είδες που όλα γίνονται! Εγώ έχω κόψει τα φρούτα σχεδόν τελειως και νιώθω τις τύψεις μου...

----------


## look

monahoiot 

Με βοηθήσατε και με βοηθάτε ειλικρινά πολύ!!
κουταμάρα μου που τόσο καιρό δεν μοιραζόμοθνα τις σκέψεις μου μαζί σας!
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## bigjason

Καλησας ημερα
Εχτες
Πρ:1ποτηρι γαλα
Δε:1/3μπανανας
Με:Ψαροσουπα αποτελουμενη απο 35γρ. ψαρι με 1 κομματακι πατατα κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1καπουτσινο κ 1ποτηρι ζωμο απο την ψαροσουπα
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## look

Σήμερα:

Π: τίποτα
δ: 2 μίνι μίνι παξιμαδάκια με κότατζ 
μ: ρεβύθια με λίγο σπανάκι ντομτα ανιθο κρεμυδακι σαλάτα
α: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
β: παξιμαδι με ντομάτα ξυσμένη κ ρίγανη κ λίγες ελίτσες

τα σέβη μου!

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας ηρθα να γκρινιαξω λιγο  :Frown:  απο χτες το βραδυ οτι φαω ακομα κ μια μπουκια το κανω εμετο  :Frown:  μονο μηλο αντεχει το στομαχακι. ξεκινησα τοσο καλα! το πρωτο μηνα σαν να μην ειχα κανει την επεμβαση κ τωρα που θα επρεπε να ειναι καλυτερα εγω παιδευομαι.. τι δε κανω καλα??? δε δοκιμασα κ κατι τρομερο.κοτοπουλο χτες κ ηταν κ μαλακουλι αλλα ουτε μια μπουκια κατω δε προλαβε κ σημερα φιδε αλλα στεγνο σαν μακαρονακι.

----------


## Mak

Alinaki, μήπως περνάς καμία ίωση? Μπορεί να είναι μια εξήγηση, αλλά πάλι δεν είμαι και ειδικός.Κοίτα όμως, πόσο διαφορετικοί οργανισμοί είμαστε όλοι μας, εσύ αντέχεις το μήλο τη στιγμή που άλλες τροφές σου φαίνονται βουνό και εγω το μήλο μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό το έκανα εμετό γιατί μου έπεφτε βαρυ!....

----------


## anna65

Οι οργανισμοί είναι τόσο διαφορετικοί, που ακόμη και με την ίδια επέμβαση έχουν άλλη επίδραση! Έχοντας ρωτήσει άτομα με την δική μου επέμβαση, άλλοι μπορούν να φάνε κάποιες τροφές χωρίς πρόβλημα και οι ίδιες τροφές σε κάποιους άλλους είναι αδιανόητες. Δεν υπάρχει στάνταρντ. Οι γενικές γραμμές είναι οι ίδιες, αλλά μόνο με την δοκιμή βρίσκουμε τι ταιριάζει στον καθένα μας!

----------


## Alina_ed

ετσι πιστευω κ εγω ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος,απλα αυτες τις τροφες τις ειχα ξαναδοκιμασει κ δεν ειχα προβλημα γιαυτο λιγο απογοητευτηκα. οκ ομως λογικο ειναι επεμβαση εκανα τι ηθελα! ,απλα χιχιχ μαλλον καλομαθα αυτον τον μηνα! κ ορεξουλα ειχα κ οτι δοκιμαζα πηγαινε καλα κατω κ σε αρκετη σχετικα ποσοτητα.μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα να νιωσω οτι εκανα επεμβαση.... ιωση δε νομιζω να ειναι γιωτα μου γιατι το παθαινω μολις φαω! ποναω με τη πρωτη μπουκια δε την κραταω ουτε λεπτο. ξαναεφαγα μιλαρακι κ ολα καλα! αλλα χιχιχ τωρα βρηκαν να τελειωσουν κ αυτα κ ειναι κυριακη! αυριο παλι ,το βραδυ θα δοκιμασω κρακερακι η φρυγανια που ειναι ελαφρια.

----------


## bigjason

Alina τον γιατρο σου τον πηρες κανα τηλεφωνο να τον ρωτησης μπορει να σου ελεινε το προβλημα σου χωρις να σε ανχοσω μια ερωτηση δεν θα ηταν κακο. Ευχομαι να εισαι σιδερενια και καλες απωλειες.

----------


## Alina_ed

Σε ευχαριστω bigjason,δεν τον πηρα ακομα νομιζω ειναι πολυ νωρις, αν συνεχιστει θα το κανω.δε θελω να τον ενοχλω χωρις λογο,πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ηταν δικο μου το λαθος.ημουν πολυ αγχομενη αυτες της μερες κ ισως χωρις να το καταλαβω να εφαγα πιο γρηγορα την μπουκια

----------


## Mak

σήμερα δεν έφαγα και την τρομερή ποιότητα τροφών αλλά ήμουν τόσο χαρούμενη που δεν με νοιάζει!

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα
δ- μισό καπουτσίνο και ένα μπισκοτάκι που τον συνόδευε
μ- ένα κομμάτι πίτσα Greek Lover's
α- τίποτα
β- μισό κουτί ποπ κορν στο σινεμά

Καληνύχτα σας!

----------


## look

Σήμερα:

π: τίποτα
δ: γάλα με δημητριακά
μ: ψάρι οφτό, με βραστά χόρτα
α: μισό γιαούρτι, μισή μπανάνα, ένα ακτινίδιο
β: λίγα χίρτα με ελάχιστο ψάρι μισό μήλο

τα σέβη μου

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λούκυ μου!Ώστε εδώ βολτάρεις;Πάνω που νόμισα πως σε χάσαμε κι εσένα στην άγρια Δύση!Ελπίζω να μου είσαι καλά!

Συγνώμη για το εξωτοπικό,φίλτατοι σλιβάτοι μου,αλλά ήθελα να δώσω ένα ζεστό φιλί στον Λούκυ μου!Καλή σας συνέχεια!

----------


## Mak

Γεια σας και χαρά σας μανικάκια μου!

π- μισό τοστ 
δ- τίποτα
μ- λίγο χοιρινό με σαλάτα
α- μισό τοστ και 40 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
β- λίγο μπρόκολο και κολοκύθι βραστά

----------


## *Katie

ουφ με έχει βάλει ο διαιτολόγος να γράφω κάθε μέρα τι τρώω και αφού τα γράφω εκεί πολλές φορές βαριέμαι να τα γράφω και εδώ. 

σήμερα έφαγα

π- 2 παξιμαδακια με γραβιερα 40γρ , 2 κομματακια μπανανα
δεκ- ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και λίγο ακόμη μπανανα
ενδ- 5-6 ξηρους καρπους αναλατους αψητους και μουλιασμενους με την υπολοιπη μπανανα
μεσ- 1/2 τοστ ( ήμουν στην γύρα)
ενδ-5 ξηρους καρπους και 1 μανταρινι
βρ- 1 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο, 1 μικρη φετα φρυγανισμενο ψωμι λίγο μαρουλι-καροτο και 20γρ τυρι ( σε διάστημα 1,5 ώρας)

----------


## Mak

Κατερινάκι, 68.8 βλέπω!

----------


## look

nadine!!!

Με τιμά ο χαιρετισμός σου!!!! 
σε ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά πολύ!
Να 'ξερες αλήθεια πόσο καθημερινά είστε παρέα μου.....πόσο δραστικά δράτε στον ψυχισμό μου....
πόσο ξεμυαλίζομαι με κάθε σας λέξη κάθε σας γράμμα....
είχες ποστάρει ένα δεντρακι με αστερίες .....το ξεσήκωσα ως ιδέα το προσάρμοσα λιγάκι και το βάλαμε σε περίοπη θέση στο σπίτι.....ήθελα να στο στείλω σε φωτο στο αντίστοιχο θέμα που το είχες βάλει αλλά το εδώ σύστημα δεν υπάκουσε...δεν το έκανε paste με τπτ!
Ίσως τελικά να ακούγεται λίγο εγωιστικό να παίρνω τόσο καιρό τόσα από εσάς ....από εσένα....! και να μην δίνω τπτ...
χρέωσε το όμως ως αδυναμία μου....να εντάσσομαι εύκολα...στα όμορφα απλά! 
Ζήλεψα παράφορα που δεν ήμουν μαζί σας....που δεν με ξέρατε καν ενώ σας ήξερα εγώ τόσο πολύ...

----------


## look

πιστή στο ραντεβού μου!

π: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
δ: 1 βραστό αυγό κ ένα μίνι μίνι παξιμαδάκι
μ: χόρτα με ελάχιστα ρεθύθια 1 μανταρίνι
α: μισό γιαούρτι με ένα κριτσίνι 
β: γάλα με δημητριακά 
τα σέβη μου!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα! χτες ηταν καλυτερα δεν εκανα εμετο κ το καλο δεν ενιωθα κ πεινα! ξανα  :Smile:  με ζορισα να φαω αυτο το λιγο.
φρεντο!  :Smile: 
κρακερακι
30 γρ μαυροματικα βραστα κ μια πιρουνια μπιφτεκι
κρακερακι
1 κρασοποτηρο γαλα

----------


## *Katie

εγω σημερα οχι πολυ καλα

π-- 2 μινι παξιμαδακια με μελι και ταχινι
δεκ- 2 μπουκιες μπανανα και ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
ενδ- 1 μανταρινι 5 αμυγδαλα
μεσ- 2 πηρουνιες μακαρονια με λιγο τριμμενο τυρι
απ-τπτ
βρ- 5 πηρουνιες μακαρονια με κιμα και λιγο τριμμενο τυρι 

και τωρα περπατησα λιγο διοτι νιωθω δυσφορια απο το βραδυνο μου. ελπιζω να μην εχω τα χθεσινα με τον πονο στο στομαχι που με κρατησε μεχρι της 3 το πρωι ξυπνια...

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα η διατροφή μου είχε πολύ γλυκό, δεν ξέρω αν είναι επειδή περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω ή απλά αν ξύπνησε ξανά η επιθυμία για γλυκά που 6 μήνες τώρα είχε αποκοιμηθεί...

π- γάλα με δημητριακά 
δ-ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο με τρεις πατάτες φούρνου
α- 50 γρμ. μαύρη σοκολάτα, γάλα με δημητριακά 
β- 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους, ένα γκοφρετάκι μαύρης σοκολάτας

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by look_
> 
> Ζήλεψα παράφορα που δεν ήμουν μαζί σας....που δεν με ξέρατε καν ενώ σας ήξερα εγώ τόσο πολύ...


Καλά,καλέ!Δεν ντρέπεσαι;Αθήνα ζεις,διάβαζες για τη συνάντηση και δεν είπες κουβέντα;
Και μη μου πεις και καλά πως ένιωσες πως δεν ανήκεις στην παρέα!Η πρόσκληση 
ήταν ανοιχτή,απλά κάναμε τις συνεννοήσεις μας στο Ναταλοτόπικ.Για να νιώσεις ακόμα
χειρότερα(αν βέβαια σου έμεινε λίγη τσίπα μετά από αυτό που έκανες)ήρθε στη συνάντηση μορφονιά
ηδονοβλεψίας(και μάλιστα και με τον καλό της!)που δεν έχει κάνει καν στο φόρουμ εγγραφή!
Κι έλειπες εσύ;Και δε σε γνώρισα από κοντά;Κι ήμουν 15 μέρες Αθήνα;Έ όχι!Αυτό παραπάει!
Για τιμωρία σου χρίζεσαι κι εσύ Ναταλένια και καλείσαι να γράφεις τιμωρία καθημερινά όλα όσα τόσον καιρό 
μας κρύβεις!Μάθαμε τώρα να γράφουμε 3 γεύματα και 2 δεκατιανά και να βγαίνουμε απ'την υποχρέσωση!
Αμ δε σ'τα'παν καλά,μοναχικέ καβαλάρη!Ό,τι μοναχικά χάρηκες,χάρηκες!Πάμε για παρτούζες τώρα!

----------


## bigjason

Δευτερα 5/12/11
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα 
Δε: 1μανταρινι
Με:30γρ φασολακια με χαντρες κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:2κτσ σαλατα με λιγο τονο

Τριτη 6/12/11
Πρ:1/3 μπανανα
Δε: 2καρυδια
Με:1αυγο βραστο και 2 κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:Μισο σουβλακι κοτοπουλο κ 2κτσ σαλατα

Τι καλυτερες ευχες μου στους εορταζονταις :starhit:

----------


## Eli_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by look_
> 
> Ζήλεψα παράφορα που δεν ήμουν μαζί σας....που δεν με ξέρατε καν ενώ σας ήξερα εγώ τόσο πολύ...
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## look

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by look_
> 
> Ζήλεψα παράφορα που δεν ήμουν μαζί σας....που δεν με ξέρατε καν ενώ σας ήξερα εγώ τόσο πολύ...
> 
> ...

----------


## look

Εχθές:

Π: τίποτα
δ: τίποτα
μ: κοτόπουλο οφτό με σαλάτα
α: μισό γιαούρτι ένα κριτσίνι 2 δαμάσκηνα
β: είμασταν σε γιορτές ....2 σπιτικά χορτοπιτάκια, λίγο κοιρινό στο φούρνο μισό λαχανοντολμά και στο τέλος τέλος λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς

Σήμερα:

π: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
δ: τίποτα
μ: φακές βραστές που τις έκανα σαλατούλα
α: μισό γιαούρτι μισή μπανάνα 'ενα ακτινίδιο
β: γάλα με δημητριακά

----------


## look

nadine!!!

πειθήνια ακολουθώ όποια μα όποια εξομολόγηση θέλεις!

ταπεινά υποκλίνομαι!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φτηνά τη γλύτωσες,Λούκυ μου!
Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω κόσμο στην Κρήτη κι έχω χρόνια να πάω!
Ως και κολλητή μου βάφτισε το παιδί της στα Χανιά και δεν πήγα!
Για να μην πω για την πριγκίπισσα μου που έκανε πρόσφατα τρίτο!
Πάνε οι καλές παλιές εποχές...Έμπλεξα με την Πελοπόννησο τώρα
κι όλο εκεί στροφογυρνάω...ʼντε το πολύ πολύ καμιά Αθήνα,όπου
έρχεται η Πελοπόννησος εκεί.ʼντε...έλα από τις Ναταλένιες άμα είναι
να τα λέμε,μη μας χρεώσουν κι εδώ πως το κάναμε Αμέρικαν Μπαρ!
Φιλάκιαααααααααα

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα 
Πρ:1/3 μπανανα
Δε: 2 καρυδια
Με:30γρ. τορτεληνια με γεμιση κρεας κ 2κτσ σαλατα τις ΤΖΙΝΑ
Απ:1 καφε
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα

ΥΓ. ΤΖΙΝΑ πολυ νοστιμη η σαλατα σου να σε ρωτησω αντι για κουσκουσακι πηρα πληγουρι το ιδιο ειναι?

----------


## Mak

Συνεχίζεται -προς μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση- αυτή η τάση προς τα γλυκά... Ευτυχώς που δεν βάζω στο στόμα μου κανονικά γλυκά παρά μόνο ό,τι έχει μαύρη σοκολάτα...
Χτες:
π- δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι
δ- μια μπουκιά κέικ
μ- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι, ελαιόλαδο, φέτα και ντομάτα
α- δυο ελίτσες μαύρης σοκολάτας
β- 100 γρ. πασατέμπο και δυο μίνι γκοφρετίνια μαύρης σοκολάτας

Ελάχιστη πρωτείνη χτες και γι'αυτό σκοπεύω σήμερα να αναπληρώσω, μοσχαράκι στο μενού!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Σημερα 
> Πρ:1/3 μπανανα
> Δε: 2 καρυδια
> Με:30γρ. τορτεληνια με γεμιση κρεας κ 2κτσ σαλατα τις ΤΖΙΝΑ
> Απ:1 καφε
> Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα
> 
> ΥΓ. ΤΖΙΝΑ πολυ νοστιμη η σαλατα σου να σε ρωτησω αντι για κουσκουσακι πηρα πληγουρι το ιδιο ειναι?


Το κουσκουσάκι το προσθέτω στη σαλάτα για υδατάνθρακα οπότε και το πληγούρι που έβαλες εσύ υποθέτω ότι είναι ο.κ. γιατί εκτός από τους υδατάνθρακες που έχει είναι και πιο θρεπτικό από το κουσκουσάκι.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Συνεχίζεται -προς μεγάλη μου απογοήτευση- αυτή η τάση προς τα γλυκά... Ευτυχώς που δεν βάζω στο στόμα μου κανονικά γλυκά παρά μόνο ό,τι έχει μαύρη σοκολάτα...
> Χτες:
> π- δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι
> δ- μια μπουκιά κέικ
> μ- ένα μίνι παξιμάδι, ελαιόλαδο, φέτα και ντομάτα
> α- δυο ελίτσες μαύρης σοκολάτας
> β- 100 γρ. πασατέμπο και δυο μίνι γκοφρετίνια μαύρης σοκολάτας
> 
> Ελάχιστη πρωτείνη χτες και γι'αυτό σκοπεύω σήμερα να αναπληρώσω, μοσχαράκι στο μενού!


Με τα γλυκά έχω κι εγώ ένα θέμα. Προσπάθησε να παίρνεις γλυκά που δεν σου αρέσουν και πολύ ώστε να τρως λιγότερο. Εμένα για παράδειγμα δεν μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μπισκότα digestive και γι'αυτό τα παίρνω και τρώω μόνο ένα κάθε δύο τρεις μέρες. Αν έπαιρνα μπισκότα πτι μπερ ή γεμιστά με σοκολάτα μπορεί να έτρωγα και όλο το πακέτο!

----------


## Mak

Το περίεργο είναι Τζίνα μου ότι τα γλυκά δεν ήταν ποτέ η προτεραιότητά μου, τα αλμυρά όμως είναι το μεγάλο μου θέμα! Εκεί παίζεται όλος ο αγώνας! Τώρα γιατί ξύπνησε ο γλυκός δράκος, θα δείξει η ιστορία!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Με τα γλυκά έχω κι εγώ ένα θέμα. Προσπάθησε να παίρνεις γλυκά που δεν σου αρέσουν και πολύ ώστε να τρως λιγότερο. Εμένα για παράδειγμα δεν μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μπισκότα digestive και γι'αυτό τα παίρνω και τρώω μόνο ένα κάθε δύο τρεις μέρες. Αν έπαιρνα μπισκότα πτι μπερ ή γεμιστά με σοκολάτα μπορεί να έτρωγα και όλο το πακέτο!


Εμένα πάλι που δεν μου αρέσουν τα γλυκά, έτσι και με αφήσεις με ένα πακέτα γεμιστά με σοκολάτα θα τα ξαναβρεις όπως τα άφησες, ενώ τα digestive τα τσακίζω στο πι και φι!

----------


## welldah

Εγώ πάλι ζω για τα γλυκά αν και από την επέμβαση δεν έχω φάει καθόλου ζάχαρη. Θυμάμαι πριν κάποια χρόνια ένα καλοκαίρι ολόκληρο (52 μέρες για την ακρίβεια) έτρωγα ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ γλυκά και παγωτά ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ. Και όχι δε με λιγώνουν :P Τώρα τα έχω αντικαταστήσει με τα γλυκά της s&b και συγκεκριμένα τη μαύρη σοκολάτα. Θέλω όμως να δοκιμάσω και τα υπόλοιπα ειδικά την κρέμα!

----------


## PM79

Καλημέρες  :Big Grin: 

Πρωί: Μισό τοστ.
Δεκατιανό: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.
Μεσημέρι: 1 μπούτι κοτόπουλο με 1 μπουκιά ρύζι και 2 μπουκιές σαλάτα (47 λεπτά χρονομετρημένα).
Απόγευμα: Καφέ και μπόλικο νερό.
Βράδυ: 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα με 3 μπουκιές σαλάτα.

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα 
Εχτες
Πρ: 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 2 καρυδια
Με:35γρ μαυροματικα με καπνιστο σολομο κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:καφε κ 1ποτ χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## *Katie

παιδακια έχω αρχίσει να νιώθω λίγο περιττη σε αυτό το τόπικ μιας και η διατροφή μου πια είναι πιο πλήρης και ομοιάζει με κανονικου ανθρώπου. Από την άλλη δεν θέλω να σας παραπλανώ με τις ποσότητες μου διότι είμαι και ενα χρονο χειρουργημένη ( αύριο έχω επαίτιο ) και φυσικό ειναι να τρωω παραπάνω. Οπότε σας παραδίδω την σκυτάλη και να είστε σιγουροι ότι θα σας διαβάζω καθημερινά. Εννοείτε οτι θα είμαι εδώ και ότι απορίες υπάρχουν με πολύ χαρά θα απαντώ και θα συμμετέχω. 
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σας και εύχομαι όλων ο στόχος να είναι πρώτα από όλα η καλή υγεία και μετά όλα τα άλλα. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμπαράσταση , επόμενος στόχος μου η καλή υγεία και διατήρηση αυτής.
Να ξέρετε ότι κατέχετε μια ιδιαίτερη θέση στην καρδιά μου :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## Mak

Κατερινάκι μου, εμένα θα μου λείψεις παρόλο που συναντιόμαστε και σε άλλο τόπικ.. παρόλο που σε βλέπω και από κοντά...I can't have enough of you!
Χτες έζησα μια κωμικοτραγική μέρα, το μυαλό μου είχε ξεφύγει εντελώς, δεν κατάφερα να φάω ούτε μια μπουκιά κανονική τροφή γιατί όλη μέρα , και το εννοώ όλη μέρα, μασουλούσα σοκολάτα υγείας σε καθε μορφή και σχήμα, σοκολατάκια, γκοφρετάκια, ελίτσες κτλ. Ήταν α π ί σ τ ε υ τ ο και φυσικά δεν θα επαναληφθεί. Μου ήρθε και η καταραμένη η περίοδος οπότε μάλλον θα ηρεμήσω..
Το ιλαρό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι η ζυγαριά έδειξε απώλεια... την οποία νιώθω ότι δεν αξίζω αφού δεν έκανα τίποτα θετικό διατροφικά..

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> παιδακια έχω αρχίσει να νιώθω λίγο περιττη σε αυτό το τόπικ μιας και η διατροφή μου πια είναι πιο πλήρης και ομοιάζει με κανονικου ανθρώπου. Από την άλλη δεν θέλω να σας παραπλανώ με τις ποσότητες μου διότι είμαι και ενα χρονο χειρουργημένη ( αύριο έχω επαίτιο ) και φυσικό ειναι να τρωω παραπάνω. Οπότε σας παραδίδω την σκυτάλη και να είστε σιγουροι ότι θα σας διαβάζω καθημερινά. Εννοείτε οτι θα είμαι εδώ και ότι απορίες υπάρχουν με πολύ χαρά θα απαντώ και θα συμμετέχω. 
> Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σας και εύχομαι όλων ο στόχος να είναι πρώτα από όλα η καλή υγεία και μετά όλα τα άλλα. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμπαράσταση , επόμενος στόχος μου η καλή υγεία και διατήρηση αυτής.
> Να ξέρετε ότι κατέχετε μια ιδιαίτερη θέση στην καρδιά μου :starhit::starhit::starhit:


Κατερινα αν κα με στενοχωρη η αποφαση που πηρες θελω να σε ευχαριστησω γιατι απο εσενα και απο αλλα παλλαιοτερα μελη μιμιθηκα στην διατροφη τις sleeve εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ηθελα να σταματισης να μας γραφεις αν θες ομος δημιουργησε ενα καινουργιο τοπικ να γραφεται εσεις που εχεται κλειση χρονο ωστε σε λιγο να ειναι χρησιμο και σε εμας. :starhit:

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Το ιλαρό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι η ζυγαριά έδειξε απώλεια... την οποία νιώθω ότι δεν αξίζω αφού δεν έκανα τίποτα θετικό διατροφικά..


Η απώλεια προφανώς οφείλεται στην περίοδο και είναι αναμενόμενη. Το θέμα είναι ότι παρότι πήραμε την απόφαση να κάνουμε επεμβάση και να αλλάξουμε σώμα και ζωή, νιώθουμε "τύψεις" και "ενοχές" για τις τυχόν μικρές ή μεγαλύτερες παρασπονδίες μας. Απόλαυσε monahoiot την μικρή απώλεια, ή ακόμη καλύτερα πέταξε τη ρημάδα τη ζυγαριά, και βάλε στόχο να τη συναντάς κάθε βδομάδα, ή και πιο αραιά. Πρόσεξε τις ατασθαλίες, μην ξανακυλίσεις σε παλιές κακές συνήθειες, αλλά πάνω από όλα ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΛΩΝ. Τόσο αγώνα έκανες, και δεν ακυρώνεται με μια μέρα παρασπονδίας.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια της παρέας. Πάει πολύ καιρός να σας γράψω, άλλωστε που διάθεση για ΄να κρατάω αρχείο με το τί τρώω...

Εδώ και 1 μήνα είμαι κολλημένη στο 91.7 με 92.2. Όλο εκεί παίζω και έχω αρχίσει να το παίρνω απόφαση ότι το 8 δεν το βλέπω μπροστά μου.... Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά βλέπω το κατέβασμά μου να σταματάει κάπου εδώ...

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια της παρέας. Πάει πολύ καιρός να σας γράψω, άλλωστε που διάθεση για ΄να κρατάω αρχείο με το τί τρώω...
> 
> Εδώ και 1 μήνα είμαι κολλημένη στο 91.7 με 92.2. Όλο εκεί παίζω και έχω αρχίσει να το παίρνω απόφαση ότι το 8 δεν το βλέπω μπροστά μου.... Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά βλέπω το κατέβασμά μου να σταματάει κάπου εδώ...


Πωλίνα αν εσύ νιώθεις ότι είσαι εντάξει με αυτά τα κιλά τότε μια χαρά , άραξε και κοίτα να σταθεροποιηθείς έτσι ώστε να μην ξαναπάρεις βάρος . Τώρα αν δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένη και θέλεις να χάσεις κι'αλλο τα έχουμε πει δεκάδες φορές , στο χέρι σου καρδιά μου και μόνο στο χέρι σου και κανενός άλλου.

----------


## *Katie

big jason μπορεί να αρχίσω να γράφω στον τόπικ 'τι έφαγα σήμερα" έτσι ώστε να βλέπετε και εσείς τις ποσότητες και ποιότητα τροφής που καταναλώνω για να περνετε μια ιδέα. ʼλλωστε είμαστε τόσοι λίγοι, οι 12+ το χρόνο που έχουν παραμείνει στο φορουμ που μάλλον μόνη μου θα γράφω. Αυτό το τόπικ το έχω στα αγαπημένα μου και δεν φεύγει τέλος. :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Γιώτα θα σε παίρνω τηλ καθε μέρα να σου λέω τι σαβουριάζω!!!!
Big Jason χαίρομαι που από αυτά που έγραφα βοήθησαν , θα στο ξαναπω, η διατροφή σου είναι αξιέπαινη και ιδιαιτέρως θρεπτική, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα φτάσεις στον στόχο σου. !!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλησπέρα. Πωλίνα μου σε όλους κολλάει και ξανακολλάει η ζυγαριά. Κανείς μας δεν μπορεί να χάσει όλα τα κιλά με τη μία. Έχοντας πάντα ως σύμμαχο το στομάχι μας χρειάζεται πείσμα, προσοχή στις θερμίδες που καταναλώνουμε καθημερινά και να είναι θέμα χρόνου να ξεκολλήσει η άτιμη! Μην πτοείσαι.

----------


## look

χθες: 

π: τίποτα
δ: τίποτα
μ: τόνο με λαχανικα
α: μισό γιαούρτι με 2 δαμάσκηνα μισή μπανάνα
β: γάλα με δημητριακά


σήμερα:

π: μισό ποτήρι γάλα
δ: 2 μίνι μίνι παξιμαδάκια με κότατζ
μ: κοτόπουλο με 2κσ ριζότο
α: μισό γιαούρτι 3 δαμάσκηνα
β: γάλα με δημητριακά

----------


## look

monahoiot 

Όταν πριν λίγες μέρες ξέφυγα...με βοήθησε το να σκεφτώ ....ότι οκ! ακόμα και αν για λίγο ξέφυγα....από τη μια το χρειαζόμουν ...και από την άλλη αν το σινεχίσω θα νιώθω πολύ άσχημα....τα έβαλα κάτω .....και χάρη στη βοήθεια σας μου επιβλήθηκα!!!!
Συνηδητοποίησα πως θα έχω τέτοιες φάσεις και να μην με πιάνει όπως σωστά είπατε πανικός.....!
Και να προετοιμαστώ την επόμενη φορά που θα έρθουν να τις διαχειριστώ όσο πιο ήπια μπορώ!
Κατάθεση ψυχής :-)

----------


## look

Πωλίνα 
εσωτερική συζήτηση με την Πωλίνα κάνε!!
Αγκάλιασε την Πωλίνα! Αναγνώρισε της την νίκη στην αιώνια μας πάλη....κάνει διάλλειμα ...σώσε όσα έχεις...απόλαυσε τα! και όταν και μόνο όταν ξανανιώσεις έτοιμη χαναμπές στο ρινγκ!
Οδήγησε την σκέψη σου σε θετικά μονοπάτια ....μην την αφήνεις να χάνεται σε σκοτεινά και άσχημα σοκάκια....
Μπορείς! Το έχεις αποδείξει πολλάκις!
κάντο και τώρα!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπέρα κορίτσια και αγόρια της παρέας. Πάει πολύ καιρός να σας γράψω, άλλωστε που διάθεση για ΄να κρατάω αρχείο με το τί τρώω...
> 
> Εδώ και 1 μήνα είμαι κολλημένη στο 91.7 με 92.2. Όλο εκεί παίζω και έχω αρχίσει να το παίρνω απόφαση ότι το 8 δεν το βλέπω μπροστά μου.... Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά βλέπω το κατέβασμά μου να σταματάει κάπου εδώ...
> ...


Καθόλου ευχαριστημένη δεν είμαι Κατερίνα μου. Οχι τόσο με τον αριθμό σαν αριθμός, άλλωστε σε ρούχα φοράω πιο μικρό μέγεθος από άτομα που ξέρω και είναι στα 85-88 κιλά, αλλά με την εμφάνιση του σώματος. αυτή η χαλάρωση και το περιττό δέρμα και λίπος παντού με ενωχλεί αφάνταστα τώρα πια......

Δηλαδή αν γινόταν να έχω ένα πιο ομοιόμορφο και στρωτό σώμα δεν θα με χαλούσε το 91 σαν κιλά....

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by look_
> Πωλίνα 
> εσωτερική συζήτηση με την Πωλίνα κάνε!!
> Αγκάλιασε την Πωλίνα! Αναγνώρισε της την νίκη στην αιώνια μας πάλη....κάνει διάλλειμα ...σώσε όσα έχεις...απόλαυσε τα! και όταν και μόνο όταν ξανανιώσεις έτοιμη χαναμπές στο ρινγκ!
> Οδήγησε την σκέψη σου σε θετικά μονοπάτια ....μην την αφήνεις να χάνεται σε σκοτεινά και άσχημα σοκάκια....
> Μπορείς! Το έχεις αποδείξει πολλάκις!
> κάντο και τώρα!


Ωραία τα λες λουκυ λουκ μου, όμως από το θα ήθελα να το κάνω, μέχρι να μπορώ να το κάνω έχει μεγάλη διαφορά... και δυστυχώς είμαι σε μία φάση που απολύτως τίποτα δεν με ευχαριστεί πια.... (ούτε καν το σεξ και μην γελάσετε με το σχόλιο!!!)

----------


## aggeloydaki

polina να αποκτήσεις το κορμί μιας 18αρας που ήταν πάντα αδύνατη ή έστω λίγο γεματούλα δεν γίνεται!!Μην μου πεις ότι στα κιλά που άρχισες το κορμί σου ήταν τέλειο!και ραγάδες θα είχε,και κυτταρίτιδα και βουναλάκια λίπους κλπ. Το γεγονός πως γενικότερα δεν είσαι καλά σε κάνει να βλέπεις όλα τα στραβά που έχει το σώμα σου μέσα από ένα μικροσκόπιο ,τα μεγενθύνεις και απορρίπτεις κάθε τι που έχεις επάνω σου!Το ήξερες όταν ξεκίναγες να χάνεις κιλά πως και χαλάρωση θα είχες και το λίπος δεν θα έφευγε ομοιόμορφα και όλα αυτά ΑΛΛΑ ήσουν αποφασισμένη να χάσεις τα κιλά και όταν έρθει η ώρα να κάνεις τις πλαστικές σου,ε λοιπόν αυτή την πορεία ακολούθησε!Εγώ νιώθω πως έχεις κατά κάποιο τρόπο επαναπαυθεί επειδή δείχνεις λιγότερα κιλά από ότι είσαι,ναι προβλήματα έχεις αλλά πίστεψέ με δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας από εμας που να μην αντιμετωπίζει πλείστα προβλήματα στις μέρες μας .Κάτσε και σκέψου τι θέλεις να κάνεις,στην διατροφολόγο στο νοσοκομείο πήγες αυτό τον μήνα?τι σου είπε?εγώ και την άλλη φορά που σου είπε πως να χάσεις λίγα κιλά επειδή είναι καλοκαίρι και διακοπές κλπ μου φαίνεται τρελό,όλοι μας το ίδιο καλοκαίρι ζήσαμε,προφανώς κάτι γίνεται λάθος και ακόμα δεν έχετε εντοπίσει τι και πως .Για να φύγει όσο περισσότερο λίπος γίνεται και να γίνει λίγο πιο ομοιόμορφο το σώμα σου πρέπει να χάσεις και άλλα κιλά!Γιατί ειλικρινά πιστεύω πως αν σταματήσεις εδώ που είσαι με μεγάλη μας λύπη θα δούμε την ζυγαριά σου να ανεβαίνει κάποια στιγμή,το είπες και μόνη σου στην αρχή της εβδομάδας,τρως ότι βρεις μπροστά σου.Ειλικρινά κάτσε και σκέψου με τον εαυτό σου τι θέλεις να κάνεις και πάρε αποφάσεις γενικότερα στην ζωή σου (και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ τα λέω αυτά με κάθε καλή θέληση)

----------


## Mak

Πωλίνα, μη σκύβεις το κεφάλι, νομίζω δεν είσαι απόλυτα συγκεντρωμένη στο στόχο της διατροφής γιατί αυτήν την εποχή σου συμβαίνουν διάφορα που σε απασχολούν και αποσπούν την προσοχή σου, και εννοείται πως πάντα πρωτεύει η καλή μας ψυχολογία που θα φέρει και την αγωνιστικότητα και τη μαχητικότητα για να κατακτήσουμε τους στόχους μας. Από τη στιγμή που είσαι ένας υγιής άνθρωπος, που σε κοιτάς στο καθρέπτη και βλέπεις μια νέα Πωλίνα, δεν πειράζει που περισσεύει και λίγο δέρμα, δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνουμε ιδανικοί μετά από τόσα που έχουμε υποβάλλει τον εαυτό μας με το βάρος μας. Και πραγματικά πρέπει να αγαπήσουμε και το έξτρα δέρμα, και το έξτρα λίπος, και τις καμπύλες και τα λοφάκια μας, γιατί μαζί τους θα ζήσουμε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη. 

Σήμερα δεν έφαγα καθόλου σοκολάτα, ευτυχώς. Μάλλον πέρασαν τα δύσκολα...

π- μισή μπανάνα
δ- τίποτα
μ- ένα κομμάτι μοσχάρι με λίγο τυροσαλάτα Δομοκού
α- μια φρυγανιά και λίγο καφέ
β- τρία κάστανα, lays δημητριακών (αρκετά)

Φιλιά σε όλους

----------


## Mak

Χτες:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- τρεις ελίτσες υγείας
μ- ένα κομμάτι μοσχάρι 
α- ένα μίνι σάντουιτς με τυρί (που το έβγαλα στη μισή ώρα, δυστυχώς δεν αντέχω το ψωμί ακόμη..)
β- μια μπουκιά χοιρινό, 1 τυροπιτάκι, σαλάτα μαρούλι, ρόκα, πιπεριά

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισή κούπα νες , ένα γκοφρετίνι υγείας
μ- δυο κριτσίνια σπανακιού (yummy!) , μια χούφτα ηλιόσπορους
α- ένα κομμάτι χοιρινό
β- μια μπουκιά τσουρέκι

Βιώνω μια σταθερή πορεία απώλειας βάρους που με ικανοποιεί απόλυτα, δεν μου έχει συμβεί ακόμη το φαινόμενο "πλατώ" , όπου μένεις στάσιμος για κάποιο διάστημα, και να πω και την αλήθεια ελπίζω να μη μου συμβεί πριν φτάσω στον στόχο μου που είναι τα 70 κιλά..

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες 10/12/11
Πρ:1/3 μπανανα
Δε: 1αντιδορο κ καφε
Με:Ψαροσουπα (35γρ ψαρι κ λιγη πατατα) με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:2κτσ σαλατα κ 1 αβγο βρ.
Αργοτερα 1 τσαι

Σημερα 11/12/11
Πρ: -
Δε:1αντιδορο 1 ασπραδι αυγου κ καφε
Με:1 λαχανοντολμαδακι κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι κ 1κτσ κουακερ
Καλη εβδομαδα με υγεια και περοισσοτερα χαμογελα :starhit:

----------


## look

χτες!

π: ενα ποτήρι γάλα
δ: 2 μίνι μίνι παξίμαδάκια με κότατζ
μ: τίποτα
α: μισό γιαούρτι μισή μπανάνα ένα ακτινίδιο
β: είχαμε τραπέζι σε φίλους και τσιμπολόγησα 

σήμερα!

π: ένα ποτήρι γάλα
δ: 2 μίνι μίνι παξιμαδάκια με κότατζ
μ: 2 δάκτυλα γραβιέρα με λίγο παξιμάδι
β: ένα ποτήρι γάλα

τα σέβη μου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> ...δυστυχώς είμαι σε μία φάση που απολύτως τίποτα δεν με ευχαριστεί πια.... (ούτε καν το σεξ και μην γελάσετε με το σχόλιο!!!)


Εγώ χαίρομαι πραγματικά γι'αυτό που τώρα βιώνεις.Έχει πολλά να σε διδάξει αυτή η φάση που περνάς.Ελπίζω να την αξιοποιήσεις!

----------


## *Katie

για οσους αγαπούν το ψάρι δοκιμάστε το αξίζει!!!

διαλέγεις ότι ψάρι θες κατα προτίμηση φιλέτο. το μαρινάρεις σε μια σαλτσουλα η οποία γίνεται από ελαιόλαδο ( περιπου 1κσ ανα 100 γρ ψαρι) , λεμόνι, μουσταρδα , αλατι πιπερι και μυροδικά πχ βασιλικο,δυοσμο, θυμαρι κλπ. ψιλοκόβεις πατάτες και λαχανικά πχ καροτα, κολοκύθι,πιπεριες ή ότι άλλο σου αρέσει, τα βάζεις όλα σε μια λαδόκολα στο ταψακι βάζεις πρώτα τα λαχανικά και τις πατάτες και από πάνω το ψάρι ρίχνεις και την υπόλοιπη σαλτσα και μισο ποτηρι νερό και κάνεις την λαδόκολα σαν πουγκι να κλεισει. Το ψήνεις για μία ώρα περίπου στους 180 στον αέρα και γίνεται μούρλια. Αυτο μπορείτε να το κάνετε και με κρεας και μονο σκετα λαχανικά είναι υπέροχος τρόπος μαγειρέματος και το σημαντικό ...δεν λερώνεται το ταψι. 
Καλή επιτυχια.

----------


## *Katie

μετά από την απόφαση μου να μην γράφω σε αυτό το τοπικ, μου εκφράστηκαν παραπονάκια από μέλη ( Monahoiot, Bigjay) και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου λείπει και εμένα και με βοηθά , δεν μου πήγε καρδιά να γράφω στο αλλο τόπικ " τι έφαγα σήμερα" και λοιπόν επιστρέφω ελπίζοντας να μην σας μπερδεύω με τις ποσότητες μου και την συχνότητα των γευμάτων μου. Σκέφτηκα από την άλλη οτι ίσως για κάποιους είναι χρήσιμο να βλέπουν τι τρώει κάποιος μη φρεσκοχιερουργημένος.

έχουμε για χθες

π-- τοστ ( μικρο)
δεκ- 1/2 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης και μια δαγκωνια μπανανα
ενδ- το ιδιο
μεσ- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα wish 
ενδ- 1/2 κριτσινι ολικής , 10γρ γραβιερα μια φετα ζαμπον
ενδ- 3 ξηρους καρπους αναλατους και αψητους
βρ- 60γρ μπριζολα, 20γρ φετα, 4 κομματακια αγγουρι ,1 μινι παξιμαδακι κριθινο ( σε διαστημα 1 ωρας)

έφαγα καλά το πρωι διοτι το μεσημέρι πήγα 1,5 ώρα γυμναστήριο γιαυτο και δεν έφαγα μεσημεριανό παρά μονο μια μπαρα μετα το gym.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα κ απο μενα,σας ξαναγραφω τι τρωω μηπως με αρχησετε οτι τρωω πολυ! κ το το κοψω.πραγματικα θελω καθε 2 ωρες να τρωω κατι.λιγο αλλα κατι θελω  :Frown:  ξεκινησα περπατημα πρωι ,απογευμα για να ξεχνιεμαι λιγο αλλα πεινα υπαρχει δυστυχως . 
κρακερακι με 1/4 τυρι του τοστ μιλνερ
μπουκια ψωμι 
30γρμ κοτοπουλο,αγγουρι,κουταλια γλυκου ρυζι 
μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
6 κουταλιες σουπα κνορ με μια φρυγανια
25γρμ ψαρι,αγγουρι
κρακερακι με 1/4 τυρι
η απωλεια μετα το πρωτο 15θημερο που ειχα χασει αρκετα κιλα, ειναι πια στανταρ ενα κιλο τη βδομαδα.λιγο δεν ειναι? μηπως πρεπει να ελλατωσω κ αλλο το φαγητο? γιατι ενω ακολουθω τις οδηγιες που εχω γραμμενες νιωθω οτι κατι κανω λαθος?μαλλον το λαθος ειναι στα 7 γευματα πρεπει να τα κανω 4,τι καλα θα ηταν να μην ενιωθα πεινα οπως εσεις

----------


## polinaki1983

Ρε συ Αλίνα θα μας τρελλάνεις? 4 κιλά τον μήνα είναι λίγα? πας καλά κορίτσια μου? Η μήπως θες να σου κατεύω Κρήτη και να φας 2 σφαλιάρες να συνέλθεις?

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μα ειμαι στο δευτερο μηνα μονο κ σε 19 μερες εχω χασει μονο 3. τον αλλο μηνα τι θα γινει? θα χασω 2? χιχιχ παντως αν ειναι να ερθεις κρητη ας φαω κ σφαλιαρες! χιχιχ θα το χαρω! :P

----------


## Alina_ed

αν μπορεις αλλαξε μου κ το τικερακι 101 πια  :Smile:  χιχιχ βρηκες το μπελα σου μαζι μου

----------


## asteropi

1 κιλο τη βδομαδα λιγο???Μακαρι να εχαναν ολοι 1 κιλο τη βδομαδα.Μια χαρα πας ,μη βιαζεσαι γιατι αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο.Οπου να 'ναι θα βλεπεις διψηφιο...αυτο δε σε κανει να χαιρεσαι?

----------


## Alina_ed

με κανει asteropi μου να χαιρομαι απλα φοβαμαι μηπως κανω κατι λαθος.βλεπω οτι αλλα παιδια τρωνε πολυ λιγοτερο απο εμενα κ οτι χανουν κ πολυ περισσοτερο! κ αυτο με τρομαζει για το μελλον. πραγματικα νιωθω οτι δεν εχω κανει επεμβαση κ οτι αν αφαιθω θα μπορω να τρωω κανονικοτητατα.δε το κανω βεβαια.προσεχω κ δε δοκιμαζω καν τιποτα απαγορευμενο. οτι ομως εχω δοκιμασει στα στα επιτρεπομενα παει μια χαρα κατω.κ το ψωμακι κ τα λαχανικα κ τα φρουτα ακομα κ το κρεατακι.απορω που αλλοι ζοριζονται κ που δε νιωθουν πεινα!

----------


## Mak

alinaki, κάνε εσύ το πρόγραμμα σου έτσι όπως πρέπει να γίνεται, 5 τουλάχιστον γεύματα, με όσο πιο πολλά θρεπτικά συστατικά γίνεται, και άσε το σώμα σου να πάρει το χρόνο του για να κάνει τις καύσεις. Δεν είναι όλοι οι οργανισμοί το ίδιο!Μια φίλη που γνωρίσαμε στη μεγάλη συνάντηση των ναταλένιων ,τότε που ανέβηκε η Πωλίνα Ελλάδα, μας έλεγε ότι τους πρώτους μήνες δεν έχανε καθόλου ικανοποιητικά και είχε νιώσει μεγάλη ανησυχία και μετά το εξάμηνο άρχισε να χάνει σαν τρελή! ʼλλοι χάνουν στην αρχή και κολάνε μετά. Και εγώ χάνω 1 κιλό τη βδομάδα και αυτό συμβαίνει σταθερά από το δεύτερο μήνα, έχασα 10 τον πρώτο και μετά σταθερα 1 ανά βδομάδα, είδες?Τρεις διαφορετικές περιπτωσεις!Μην απογοητεύεσαι και κυρίως προσπάθησε να κρατιέσαι μακριά από πειρασμούς! Όντως, τα άτιμα τα γλυκάκια και τα σκατουλάκια κατεβαίνουν ανετότατα! Τα δοκίμασα και μου ήρθε νταμπλάς πόσο εύκολα τρώγονται, γι'αυτό μακριά και αγαπημένοι!

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες 12/12/11
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε:1 μανταρινι
Με:30γρ. σηκοτι μοσχαρησιο ψητο κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:καφε κ 1ποτ φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:Μισο γιαουρτι και 1κτγ μελι με 1κτσ κουακερ

Σημερα 13/12/11
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα
Δε: 2 καρυδια
Με:35γρ ψητο κοτοπουλο με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 καφε
ΒΡ: Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα είμαι λίγο αρρωστούλα αλλά προσπάθησα και νομίζω έφαγα αρκετά σωστά:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
μ- λίγο κιμά με φέτα, 2 ελίτσες υγείας
α+β- ένα μπωλάκι με λίγο γιαούρτι+κομματάκια μήλου+φουντούκια+σταφίδες+ λάχιστο μέλι (τέλεια φρουτο-καρποσαλάτα!!)

----------


## Eli_ed

Γιώτα!!!! Με εκπλήσσεις τόσο θετικά σήμερα! Και μιας που είσαι αρρωστούλα πρόσεξες πιο πολύ τον εαυτό σου σήμερα, μπράβο κορίτσι μου και περαστικά σου εύχομαι σύντομα και ανώδυνα :love:

----------


## break

monahiot μου περαστικούλια!!! :love::love::love::love:

----------


## *Katie

Γιωτούλα περαστικά, εύχομαι να είναι κάτι που να μην σε ταλαιπωρήσει και αύριο να νιώθεις καλύτερα. 

εγώ σήμερα έφαγα

π-- τοστ 
δεκ- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης και 1 μανταρινι
μεσ- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα 
απ- 1/2 κριτσινι ολικης με ηλιοσπορους , 1 φ.ζαμπον απαχο και 1/2 τυρι, 2 κομματακια αγγουρι
βρ- 2κσ σπανακόρυζο, 40γρ φετα 1 παξιμαδακι

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Γιωτούλα περαστικά, εύχομαι να είναι κάτι που να μην σε ταλαιπωρήσει και αύριο να νιώθεις καλύτερα. 
> 
> εγώ σήμερα έφαγα
> 
> π-- τοστ 
> δεκ- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης και 1 μανταρινι
> μεσ- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα 
> απ- 1/2 κριτσινι ολικης με ηλιοσπορους , 1 φ.ζαμπον απαχο και 1/2 τυρι, 2 κομματακια αγγουρι
> βρ- 2κσ σπανακόρυζο, 40γρ φετα 1 παξιμαδακι

----------


## *Katie

Αλίνα συμφωνώ με την Γιώτα. Επιμένω ότι οι ποσότητες σου είναι οσο θα έπρεπε για τον μηνα που είσαι. Η συχνότητα αναμενόμενη λόγω τις ελάχιστης ποσότητας που καταναλώνεις. Επειδή νιώθω ότι σε έχει καταβάλει άγχος, αν έχεις πρόσβαση στον γιατρό σου ή σε κάποιο διατροφολόγο της ομάδας του, μίλα του για να καθυσηχαστεις. Τα παραπάνω δεν ξεπερνούν τις 550 θερμίδες!!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

monahoiot περαστικουλια σου,ναi μαλλον πρεπει να παψω να ασχολουμε με τα κιλα κ απλα να κανω αυτο που πρεπει! γλυκακι δεν εχω δικιμασει κ ουτε εχω σκοπο γιατι με φοβαμαι μη κατρακιλησω. ετσι μου τα εχω απαγορεψει για παντα!  :Smile:  παγωτακι 0 τις εκατο εφαγα μονο κ μπισκοτακι χωρις ζαχαρη κ τα καταχαρηκα,πιστευω οτι μια χαρα θα τη βγαλω με αυτα.οσο για το περπατημα το καθιερωσα 2 φορες την ημερα εστω λιγο.χιχιχ βελπω το μικρουλη μου να να χασει κ αυτο κανενα κιλακι το κουραζω λιγο το γλυκουλι μου αλλα του αρεσει! μονο μια φορα ειπε κουραστηκα! χιχιχ ενω εγω το λεω σε καθε ανηφορα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα είσαι πολύ γλυκούλα αν και πυρετούλα ! :starhit::starhit: Να ξέρεις ότι εσύ ήσουν το 50% που γύρισα πίσω για να γράφω. Και σκέφτηκα όταν θα κλεισεις χρόνο με το καλό τον Μαιο θα ανοίξουμε τοπικ για διατροφη σληβάτων 12μηνες+ γιατι τώρα μόνη μου θα γράφω και βαριέμαι θελω παρέα!!!

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> monahoiot περαστικουλια σου,ναi μαλλον πρεπει να παψω να ασχολουμε με τα κιλα κ απλα να κανω αυτο που πρεπει! γλυκακι δεν εχω δικιμασει κ ουτε εχω σκοπο γιατι με φοβαμαι μη κατρακιλησω. ετσι μου τα εχω απαγορεψει για παντα!  παγωτακι 0 τις εκατο εφαγα μονο κ μπισκοτακι χωρις ζαχαρη κ τα καταχαρηκα,πιστευω οτι μια χαρα θα τη βγαλω με αυτα.οσο για το περπατημα το καθιερωσα 2 φορες την ημερα εστω λιγο.χιχιχ βελπω το μικρουλη μου να να χασει κ αυτο κανενα κιλακι το κουραζω λιγο το γλυκουλι μου αλλα του αρεσει! μονο μια φορα ειπε κουραστηκα! χιχιχ ενω εγω το λεω σε καθε ανηφορα


Κάνεις την καλύτερη δουλειά!! Το περπάτημα είναι κορυφαίο και άκρως βοηθητικό σε αυτή την φάση που είσαι. Συνέχισέ το , μου αρέσει που το κάνεις με παρέα!!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχ με την καλυτερη παρεα *Katie. για τις θερμιδες ετσι ειναι κοιταω μερικες μερες κ ειναι περιπου απο 450 μεχρι κ 650.θα παρω τηλ την διαιτολογο μολις κλεισω το διμηνο γιατι ενω ειχαμε πει να παω στο 3μηνο τελικα δε θα ανεβω παρα μονο στο 6μηνο. ο γιατρος μου ειπε δε χρειαζεται νωριτερα.αρα θα την ενοχλησω σιγουρα για μερικες συμβουλες κ να ηρεμησω κ λιγο.σκεφτομαι να ξαναπαω κ στη διαιτολογο εδω στο νοσοκομειο που με παρακολουθουσε κ πριν,δε ξερω μονο αν με δεχτει.,θα ρωτησω ομως δε εχω να χασω τιποτα.μονο κ η ιδεα οτι καποιος θα με σιγουρευει οτι τα κανω σωστα θα ειναι βοηθεια για εμενα

----------


## *Katie

Αλίνα να προσέχεις να μην πέφτεις κάτω από 400 θερμίδες την ημέρα, μου το είχε πει η διατροφολόγος του γιατρού μου αυτό για να μην κοιματε ο μεταβολισμός και να μην έχεις μεγάλο υποσητισμο. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είσαι μια χαρά:yes:

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  με ανακουφιζεις! χιχιχ κ ιδιατερα που το λες εσυ που καταφερες αυτο το υπεροχο αποτελεσμα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια. Βρε Αλινάκι μου, γιατί δεν λες στην Κατερίνα ότι έχετε τον ίδιο γιατρό και διατροφολόγο? Αφού στο ξαναείπα πως εσύ, η Κατερίνα και η Γιώτα έχετε τον ίδιο γιατρό και διατροφολόγο!!!! Αρα να ακούς τα κορίτσια, μιας και είχαν ακριβώς τις ίδιες οδηγείες με σένα!!

----------


## *Katie

ααααα!!! δεν το ήξερα!!! Μην ανυσυχείς τότε Αλίνα μου όλα καλά

----------


## polinaki1983

Προσπαθώ να βρω την δύναμη να ξαναρχήσω να γράφω το τί τρώω καθημερινά... 

Ας αρχίσω με τα σημερινά λοιπόν

Πρ. 1 φέτα του τοστ με τυράκι
Δεκ. τίποτα
Μεσ. ψάρι φούρνου και λίγο ρύζι (συνολικά 100 γρ)
ΑΠογ. προγραμματίζω για λίγο μήλο
Βρ. φακές
Προ ύπνου γάλα

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου ειχα μπερδευτει νομιζα οτι μου ειχες πει για την γιωτα,χιχι αλλιως θα το ειχα πει στην *Katie οτι εχουμε τον ιδιο . σημερα ως τωρα εχω φαει βλακιες, αλλα με τον ηλιο δε μπορω να κατσω σπιτι να μαγειρεψω,με εχει πιασει ταση φυγης... ολο βολτουλα ειμαστε με το μικρο. μεχρι στιγμης εχω φαει
μιση μικρη μπανανα 
κουλουρι περιπου 1/4 ,αγγουρακι
για το απογευμα λεω γιαουρτακι
κ το βραδυ λιγο κοτοπουλο ψητο με αγγουρακι

----------


## Jory

Καλησπέρα. Καινούργια στο κλαμπ και ειπα να γράψω κι εγω τι τρώω. Οχι οτι βγαζουμε και πολύ άκρη, αλλα κατι είναι κι αυτό. Ειμαι λοιπόν στην 33η μέρα μετα το χειρουργειο και σήμερα 

Πρωινο: μισή κρέμα γιώτης. 
Δεκατιανο: 1 ζελέ
Μεσημέρι: 3 ιταλικα κριτσίνια ιταλικα (χωρις σπόρια και σουσαμια) και ένα κομματάκι κασέρι. 

Είδωμεν για τη συνέχεια της ημέρας. Πως το βλέπετε? 

Πριν την επέμβαση δεν είχα θέμα με το νερο, αλλά δεν μου είναι ευκολο πλεον να πινω τα τρια λίτρα που έπινα πριν. Ενα λίτρο και είναι και πολυ. Αυτό με προβληματίζει λίγο. Κατα τα άλλα είμαι σουπερ.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by Jory_
> 
> Πριν την επέμβαση δεν είχα θέμα με το νερο, αλλά δεν μου είναι ευκολο πλεον να πινω τα τρια λίτρα που έπινα πριν. Ενα λίτρο και είναι και πολυ. Αυτό με προβληματίζει λίγο. Κατα τα άλλα είμαι σουπερ.


Όλοι οι σλιβάτοι έχουν θέμα με το νερό. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα μπορείς να πίνεις πιο εύκολα και μεγαλύτερες γουλιές κάθε φορά. Το καλύτερο είναι να έχεις ένα μπουκαλάκι με νερό συνέχεια μαζί σου και να πίνεις λίγο λίγο όλη μέρα.

----------


## lila198621

τρεχω και δεν φτανω και εχω χαθει ομως τα διαβαζω ολα καθημερινα.
χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ εναν ελληνικο
μεσ λιγο ψαρι και μια πηρουνια χορτα βραστα
απογ ενα μουστοκουλουρο
βρ 50γρ χοιρινο και μια πηρουνια χορτα

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ εναν ελληνικο
μεσ 50γρ τονο και μια χουφτα μαρουλι-καροτο-φινοκιο σαλατα χωρις λαδι
απογ ενα μουστοκουλουρο και μιση κουπα χυμο πορτοκαλι
βρ σκοπευω να φαω μισο τοστ

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα σας

π- δυο κριτσίνια σπανακιού
δ- μισό αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι και 4-5 αμύγδαλα
μ- ένα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο με τυροσαλάτα
α- ένα καφέ
β- ένα μικρό κομμάτι κοτόπουλο και λίγη μυζήθρα Κρήτης(που έφεραν σήμερα τα κρητικόπουλα ξαδέρφια μου!), μια κουταλιά cheesecake και μια ελίτσα υγείας

----------


## *Katie

μμμμ αυτά τα κριτσίνια σπανακίου ακόμη τα σκέφτομαι Γιωτάκι! πολύ μου άρεσε η μέρα σου ,πολύ ωραία διατροφή εύγε !
εγώ χθες

π- 2 κριθινα παξιμαδάκια και 40γρ γραβιερα 2 κομματακια αγγουρι
δεκ- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης και 1/2 μπανανα
ενδ- λίγους μουλιασμενους ξηρους καρπους και 1/2 μπανανα
μεσ- 2κσ σπανακορυζο ,45γρ φετα και 1 παξιμαδακι
απ- 1 ελληνική μπαρα wish
βρ- 2 κσ αρακα, 30γρ φετα

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

π-τοστ
δεκ-λίγους μουλιασμένους ξηρους καρπους και μια μπουκια μπανανα, 1 γλυκακι που με κερασασν
ενδ- ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και μια μπουκια μπανανα
μεσ και απογ- 2/3 φλιτζανι μακαρόνια, 2κσ κιμα ,1 κσ τυρι λίγο αγγουρι
βρ- 1/2 κριτσινι , 1φτυρι και αγγουρι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα

πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα 
μεσ ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι 1 κομματακι πατατα(1 ωρα και δεκα λεπτα για να το φαω)
απογ μια ρυζογκοφρετα(30 θερμιδες) ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κοτατζ
βρ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο κολοκυθοπιτα light παρασκευης μου χωρις φυλλο

----------


## Mak

Ρε συ Κατερινάκι, αυτό με τους μουλιασμένους ξηρούς καρπούς που παύουν να είναι ξηροί και γίνονται υγροί, δεν σου προκαλεί αποστροφή?

π- δυο κριτσίνια σπανακιού
δ- μισό αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι και ένα καφέ
μ- τρία κολοκυθάκια νανάκια
α- δυο μινι γκοφρετίνια υγείας
β- μια φρουτοκαρποσαλάτα με γιαούρτι, μπανάνα, φουντούκια, τριμμένο παστέλι και κανέλα, μια χούφτα lays δημητριακών.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Ρε συ Κατερινάκι, αυτό με τους μουλιασμένους ξηρούς καρπούς που παύουν να είναι ξηροί και γίνονται υγροί, δεν σου προκαλεί αποστροφή?


όχι, όταν μουλίαζονται αναδυκνείετε η γεύση τους . Επιπλέον μαζί με φρούτο αποτελεί το τέλειο ανορεξιογόνο αφού σε τροφοδοτεί με πλούσιες βιταμίνες με την έξτρα απορρόφηση. Κόβει και την όρεξη για γλυκό και όλα καλα. το έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## Mak

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά αφού το λες θα το κάνω και βλέπουμε! Απλά, μου φαίνεται σαν να λες στον θεριακλή του καφέ να πιεί decaf και στο θεριακλή του καπνού να κάνει ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο! Είμαι και εγώ η θεριακλού του ξηροκάρπιου!:lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σήμερα είχαμε

Πρ. 1 μικρό ψωμάκι και λίγο αυγό scrubbled
Δεκ. Τίποτα μιας και το πρωινό μου ήταν στις 11
Μεσ. 2 μπισκοτάκια χωρίς ζάχαρη βρώμης και λίγο φιλαδέλφια
Απογ. 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι και 13 φουντούκια ανάλατα (αχ τα λατρεύω τα φουντούκια)
Βρ. Εφτιαξα το πιο υπέροχο διαιτιτικό κοτόπουλο με σάλτσα λευκή και θα φάω λίγο μαζί με λευκό ρύζι σπιρωτό
Πρ ύπνου 1/2 φλ γάλα με νεσκουικ στην μύτη του κουταλιού.

----------


## Mak

Η σημερινή μέρα πήγε ως εξής:

π- δυο κριτσίνια σπανακιού
δ- καφέ 
μ- μισό μπιφτέκι με λίγο κίτρινο τυρί
α- 4 ελίτσες υγείας
β- ένα babybel, ένα ποτήρι χυμό

Τη Δευτέρα , παιδιά, έχω ραντεβού με τη διατροφολόγο μου, θα σας πω τα νέα όταν θα έρθει η ώρα εκείνη...

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες 16/12/11
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι και 2κτσ κονφλεηξ
Δε: 1συκο,δαμασκηνο αποξηραμενα
Με: 20γρ κοτοπουλο ψητο κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 φυσ. χυμο πορτοκαλι, 1 καφε
Βρ:1βραστο αυγο κ 2κτσ σαλατα, 2 καστανα ομα

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Τη Δευτέρα , παιδιά, έχω ραντεβού με τη διατροφολόγο μου, θα σας πω τα νέα όταν θα έρθει η ώρα εκείνη...


Καλα αποτελεσματα monahoiot περιμενουμαι να μας πεις νεα σου.
Εγω παντος σημερα δυσκολευτικα να κανω 6-8 γευματα θελει πολυ προσπαθεια για να τα καταφερω.

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα.bigjason δυστυχως πολλες φορες πρεπει να ειμαστε με το ρολοι στο χερι για να θυμομαστε να φαμε μετα τη sleeve.εμενα μου πηρε περιπου ενα μηνα για να θυμαμαι τη ρουτινα του ρυθμου γευματων μου.ολα συνηθεια ειναι τελικα.
χτες

πρ ενα φλυτζανι γαλα
δεκ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικη φρυγανισμενο στην τοστιερα
μεσ ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι μια χουφτα σαλατα
απ τιποτα ειχα δουλεια και διψαγα κιολας οποτε...
βρ ενα μπισκοτο βουτυρου που μου εσπασε στη διακοσμιση

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!

Σήμερα έχουμε

Πρ. 1 φέτα τυρί και 1.5 μπισκοτάκι ΟΡΕΟ (ήμασταν στο σουπερ μαρκετ)
Δε. 1 κομματάκι μυζίθρα (περίπου 30 γρ) και 2 γουλιές χυμό πορτοκάλι
Μες. Το χθεσινοβραδυνό υπέροχο κοτόπουλο (60 γρ περίπου) με λίγο ρύζι (40 γρ) και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι
Απογ. μισό μήλο και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι 
Βρ. Μάλλον μπιφτεκάκι και πατατούλες (3-4) "τηγανητές" φούρνου
Πρ ύπνου μισό φλ γάλα με σοκολάτα

Πιστεύω πως άρχισα και πάλι να μπαίνω στην ρουτίνα!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα!
μπραβο πωλινα μου που ξαναβρηκες το ρυθμο σου  :Smile: 
εγω αν κ τρωω πιο πολυ απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα βλεπω μερα με τη μερα να ξεκολαει η ζυγαρια κ χαιρομαι
σημερα ημουν 100,600 .ευχομαι να μην ξανακολλησει! ηταν πολυ απογοητευτικο στην αρχη του μηνα. 
το χτεσινου μενου 
κρακερακι με τυρι 
μισο τοστ με τυρι 
καφε με γαλα 
ψαρι,αγγουρι
2 μπισκοτα 
1κομματακι μηλο,μισο καλτσουνι χορταρινο
αθοτυρος με 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα
Εχτες
Πρ: 1κουπα γαλα με κονφλεηξ
Δε: 2συκα αποξηραμενα
Με: 35γρ. κοκινιστο μοσχαρακι με 1κτσ πουρε πατατας κ 2κτσ σαλ
Απ: 1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι και 2 δαμασκηνα
Βρ: Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι (σε μικροτερη ποσοτητητα)

ΥΓ.1 Alina ευχομαι γρηγορα να δεις δηψηφιο νουμερο

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  ευχαριστω bigjason χιχιχι θα ειναι το καλυτερο δωρο για φετος να δω το 99! 
χτες
μιση κρεμα
65γρμ ομελετα με λαχανικα 
κρεμα υπολοιπη 
χυμος πορτοκαλι μισο ποτηρι 
40 γρμ ομελετα 
γαλα με μπανανα μισο ποτηρι
παξιμαδακι με τυρι κ γαλοπουλα

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα σας! 

π- δυο μπουκιές πίτα με τυρί
δ- καφές
μ- χοιρινό με 2 πατάτες φούρνου, μια πηρουνιά ρύζι, σαλάτα λάχανο, λίγο τυροσαλάτα
α- μισό κομμάτι κέικ
β- μια χούφτα ρυζοκάρπια

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα
Σημερα
Πρ:1κουπα γαλα με κονφλεηξ
Δε: 1συκο και 1 δαμασκηνο αποξηραμενα
Με: 35 γρ. ψητο σολομο με ψητα λαχανικα
Απ:1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, για πρώτη φορά λέω και εγώ να γράψω εδώ, μπράβο σε όλους σας πραγματικά αυτό εδώ βοηθάει πολύ...... λοιπόν πρ.- 1/2 ποτ. γάλα light με 3 κ.σ βρώμη δεκ.- τίποτα γιατί αδύνατο εκείνη την ώρα μεσ.- 3 πιρουνιές παέλια και 1 γαλλικο σκέτο απ.- 1 τριγωνο τυράκι και 1 φρυγανιά βρ.- 1/2 μπιφτέκι και 2 πιρουνιές μαρουλι και λίγο μετά 1 φασκόμηλο............ δέχομαι ευχαρίστως κριτικές προς συμόρφωση χιχιχιχιχ, πάντως ώρες ώρες νομίζω οτι τρώω πολύ α! επίσης και 1/3 μελομακάρονο ολικής αλέσεως με ελάχιστο λάδι δικής μου παρασκευής!

----------


## bigjason

Χριστινα να σε καλοσορισω στο τοπικ ετσι οσοι πιο πολυ γραφουμε βοοιθιομαστε περροισοτερο τα παελια τι ειναι?
Συνχαρητηρια και για το διψηφιο νουμερο τωρα το ειδα αχ μολις φτασω διψηφιο δεν ξερω και εγω τι θα γινει θα παρω τα βουνα θα τρεχω στα λαγκαδια ειδομεν.

----------


## Alina_ed

χριστινα μου χιχιχ εγω ειμαι πιο φαγανη της παρεας κ μου φανηκαν λιγα αυτα που τρως οχι πολλα! ααα κ σημερα η ζυγαρια μου εκανε νουμερα! με εδειξε 99,800!!!! κ μετα απο λιγο που ξανανεβηκα να το σιγουρεψω... πηγε 100,200 ουφ δεν ηθελε να παρω τη χαρα σημερα κ μου κανει παιχνιδακια

----------


## Mak

Χριστίνα καλώς ήρθες στο τόπικ!
Αλινάκι, οι ζυγαριές είναι κυκλοθυμικές και υπάρχουν για να μας εκνευρίζουν! Η δικιά μου καποιες φορές έχει απόκλιση και 600 γραμμάρια σε 10 λεπτά! Χτες ζυγιζα 76 και σήμερα 76.5! Ασε θα μας τρελάνουνε!

----------


## *Katie

καλως την Χριστίνα ! πολύ μου αρέσει που μεγαλώνει η παρέα μας. Χριστινάκι βλέπεις κάποιο διαιτολόγο και σε συμβουλεύει ή το πας μόνη σου?

εγω χθες

π- γαλα με δημητριακά 
( έχει πλάκα διότι τα τρώω μαζι με την κόρη μου και της αρέσουν πολύ, ομως πιο πολύ χαίρομαι που βλεπει την μαμα να τρώει υγειινά και το ακολουθεί και αυτή, τρέμω στην ιδέα να μην είχα αλλάξει τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες και το παιδί να έτρωγε για πρωινο κρουασαν και τυρόπιτες)
δεκ- τπτ
μεσ- 1/2 τοστ και λαχανο-καροτο σαλατα 2 κσ
απ- 2 μπουκιες κοτοπουλο με μαρουλι και 10γρ τυρι
βρ- ντακο απο 2 μινι παξιμαδακια

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Χτες είχαμε

Πρ. ντομάτα με τυράκι και λίγη πίτα αραβική
Δεκ. creame brulee cafe low calories (87)
Μες. 6-7 πατατούλες και 1 δαγκονιά μπιφτέκι από τα McDonalds
Απογ με βράδυ 2 τετραγωνάκια πίτσα, μισό ποτήρι γάλα, 1/8 πιρουνιάς τούρτα για το καλό
Βράδυ 1/2 γάλα

Αυριο έχω ραντεβού σε διατροφολόγο!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ανυπομονώ!!!

----------


## Mak

Kαλησπέρα σας! 
Μόλις γύρισα από τη διατροφολόγο και όλα καλά! Συγκεκριμένα , έφυγαν 32 κιλά λίπους από τα 38 κιλά που έχω χάσει συνολικά μέχρι τώρα, από τη μέση έχω χάσει 47 πόντους και από την περιφέρεια 36. Αρχίζουμε και μια προσπάθεια να εξομαλύνουμε τα προβλήματα περιόδου χρησιμοποιώντας φυτικά σκευάσματα που θα μου ανεβάσουν τα χαμηλά μου οιστρογόνα και ίσως βοηθήσουν. Μου είπε ότι με την επικείμενη αφαίρεση της χολής θα φύγουν αρκετά κιλά και θα φτάσουμε στον πρώτο στόχο των 70 κιλών άμεσα, οπότε αν δούμε ότι μετά δεν θέλουμε να χάσουμε άλλο,, θα αυξήσουμε τις θερμίδες με υγιεινό τρόπο. Επίσης με καθησύχασε για το θέμα ότι μου έχει ξαναρθει η όρεξη για γλυκό, το βρίσκει μια χαρά και ένδειξη ότι το σώμα μου επανήλθε σε νορμάλ κατάσταση!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Γιώτα, πάντα τέτοια!:blush:

----------


## PM79

Hello σας.

Λεπόν χτες:

Πρωί: μισό τοστ.
Δεκατιανό: το άλλο μισό γιατί απλά ήταν πολύ ωραίο.  :Big Grin: 
Μεσημέρι: 1 μικρό κομμάτι μανιταρόπιτα που έφτιαξα.
Απόγευμα: 1 ασπράδι αυγού.
Βράδυ: 1 ποτήρι γάλα.

Σήμερα:

Πρωί: μισό τοστ.
Δεκατιανό: 1 μπανάνα.
Μεσημέρι: λίγο κοτόπουλο με 1 κουταλιά ρύζι και 2 κουταλιές σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 φυσικό χυμό ανάμικτο.
Βράδυ: το άλλο μισό τοστ.

Συνεχίζω να μη μπορώ να φάω πάνω από 4 μπουκιές μετά από 7 μήνες και εννοείται στερεό με υγρό μαζί, με τίποτα.
Όλα καλά παν και συνεχίζουμε  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

καλησπέρα! καλώς τον κομητη Πάρη, που χάθηκες εσύ πάλι? Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλα στην οικογένεια και να περνάτε μέρες χαράς . Ανανέωσε και το τικερ σου να δουμε την προοδο σου, αμφιβάλω ότι είσαι ακόμη στα 88 με τετοια διατροφη , έλα ξερνα τα όλα δεν βαράμε, ουτε το κακο ματι σε πιάνει.:spin::spin:

εγω σήμερα

π-- 2 μινι κριθινα παξιμαδακια , 50γρ γραβιερα μια μπουκια μπανανα
δεκ- λίγους μουλιασμενους ξηρους καρπους και 2 μπουκιες μπανανα
μεσ- 1/2 αραβική πιτα με 1/2 μπιφτεκι ,γιαουρτι και μαρουλοροκα
απ- 2 μπισκοτακια γεμιστα παπαδοπουλου (140θερ)
βρ- 1 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο,μια μπουκια αγγουρι και 1/4 πιτα αλαδωτη

----------


## bigjason

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ
Πρ:1κουπα γαλα κ λιγα κονφλεηξ
Δε:1συκο κ 1δαμασκηνο αποξηραμενο
αργοτερα 1ασπραδι αυγου
Με:Ψαρι ψητο με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
1φετα γαλοπουλας με μισο κριτσινι απο πολυσπορο
Βρ:3κτσ φακες και 2κτσ σαλατα

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

χτες είχαμε

Πρ. Γάλα με νεσκουικ
Δεκ. τυροπιτάκι
Μεσ. λίγο κιμά
Απογ. Τίποτα
Βρ. ελάχιστο παστίτσιο (1 πιρουνιά και μού έκατσε πάρα πάρα πολύ βαρύ...)
1 σοκολατούχο γάλα

Σήμερα έχω ραντεβού με μία νέα διατροφολόγο!!! Για να δούμε τί πρόγραμμα θα ακολουθήσω τώρα τις γιορτές!!!! Αυτά τα μελομακάρονα πάντος φωνάζουν αλλά ακόμα τους αντιστέκομαι!!!! Στους κουραμπιέδες υπέκιψα σήμερα σε μία μικρή μπουκίτσα, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω ΄να μην ξαναπέσω στα καλέσματά τους.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα!!! πωλινα αλλαξε μου το τικερακι οταν μπορεσεις 99,600 χιχιχ.το τριψηφιο το αφησαμε πισω κ δε θελω να το ξαναδω!
χτες
2 κριτσινια με γευση ντοματα ριγανη
80γρμ ρυζι με λαχανικα κ κοτοπουλο 
3 κριτσινια πολυσπορο
τυροπιτακι με αθοτυρο,μια κουταλια του γλυκου ρυζι
λιγη μπανανα
περπατησα χτες περιπου 5 χιλιομετρα κ σημερα νιωθω καπως αδυναμη,ελπιζω να ετυχε κ να μην ειναι το περπατημα η αιτια.

----------


## Alina_ed

ααα ειδα τωρα οτι το ειχες αλλαξει! μη σε παιδευω τοτε ,το αλλαζουμε οταν φτασω το 98 !

----------


## *Katie

Αλίνα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!! αντίο τριψήφιο και στα τσακίδια !!! Είμαι τόσο χαρούμενη σας να τα χάνω κι εγω μαζι ξανα. Μπορει να νιώθεις αδυναμία λόγω ότι η ενέργεια που προσλαμβάνεις είναι μικρότερη από αυτή που καις. Λογικό . Επίσης μήπως περιμένεις περίοδο? εγώ όταν περιμένω περίοδο είμαι πολύ καταβεβλημένη αν δεν τρωω καλα.

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  εισαι πολυ γλυκια που χαιρεσαι ξανα μαζι μας!
εχω περιοδο Katie κ μαλλον γιαυτο ειμαι ετσι,εκατσα μεσα σημερα αν κ ο ηλιος εξω υπαρχει ακομα! κ ελεγα να το εκμεταλευτω .μαλλον θα κρατησω μονο το απογευματινο περπατημα μεχρι να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα. αλλα χαρηκα τοσο που εφυγε το 100 που ξεχναω κ τη ζαλαδα χιχιχιχ  :Smile:

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> καλημερα!!! πωλινα αλλαξε μου το τικερακι οταν μπορεσεις 99,600 χιχιχ.το τριψηφιο το αφησαμε πισω κ δε θελω να το ξαναδω!


Συνχαργτηρια και εις κατωτερα....

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Alina συγχαρητήρια. Συμφωνώ με τα "τσακίδια" της Κατερίνας. Συνέχισε έτσι με διάθεση ανεβασμένη και κιλά κατεβασμένα.:blush:

----------


## Alina_ed

:Big Grin:  σας ευχαριστω πολυ! χαιρομαι πολυ που σας εχω! κ μοιραζομαι τη χαρα μου με ατομα που σιγουρα με καταλαβαινουν! κ με νοιωθουν.ευχομαι να τα καταφερουμε ολοι μας κ να απαλαγουμε απο αυτο το φορτιο... οριστικα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Κι εγώ χαίρομαι Alina μου που έχω και σένα και όλους όσοι είναι εδώ μέσα. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να περιγράψω τη βοήθεια που λαμβάνω από την παρέα μας καθημερινά. Με υπομονή, επιμονή και την καλή μας παρέα εδώ, είναι σίγουρο ότι θα τα καταφέρουμε όλοι μας.

----------


## Mak

Alinaki, μπράβοοοοοοο! Πάει το καταραμένο νούμερο και το καταπληκτικό είναι ότι δεν θα το ξαναδεις ΠΟΤΕ!!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα!!!!

Πήγα σήμερα στην διατροφολόγο, έκανα και 2μιση ώρες εκεί να συζητάμε, και να δημιουργήσουμε το διατροφολόγιό μου, το οποίο έχει 1700 θερμίδες, όσες δηλαδή καίει το σώμα μου χωρίς άσκηση, ενώ με βάση τα λεγόμενά της θα έπρεπε να έχω διατροφολόγιο 2200 αλλά μου χάρισε τις 500 θερμίδες :P:P

Επίσεις έχω όχι 3, όχι 5, όχι 7 αλλά 8 γεύματα την μέρα για να μπορώ να καλυφτώ διατροφικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Για τις πρώτες μέρες θα είναι δοκιμαστικό και Παρασκευή περιμένει τηλέφωνό μου να δει αν μπόρεσα να το ακολουθίσω αλλιώς θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλους τρόπους να με καλύπτει διατροφικά πλήρως.

Στόχος μας, αύξιση μόνο 5 κιλά μέχρι τα τέλη Αυγούστου. 

Και ναι, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ!!

Δεν είχα σκοπό να σας το πω ακόμη, αλλά δεν άντεξα, είστε η οικογένειά μου, και ήθελα τόσο μα τόσο πολύ να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Εδώ μόνο ο άντρας μου ξέρει, μία κολλιτή μου και η διατροφολόγες μου.

----------


## Mak

συγχαρητήρια Πωλινάκι! Με το καλό και με έναν πόνο!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> συγχαρητήρια Πωλινάκι! Με το καλό και με έναν πόνο!


Ευχαριστώ καλή μου, αν και καισαρική θα είναι πρώτα ο θεός βέβαια!

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Χριστινα να σε καλοσορισω στο τοπικ ετσι οσοι πιο πολυ γραφουμε βοοιθιομαστε περροισοτερο τα παελια τι ειναι?
> Συνχαρητηρια και για το διψηφιο νουμερο τωρα το ειδα αχ μολις φτασω διψηφιο δεν ξερω και εγω τι θα γινει θα παρω τα βουνα θα τρεχω στα λαγκαδια ειδομεν.


 Iάσονα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, λοιπόν παέλια είναι μύδια, γαρίδες,καλαμαράκια με ρύζι και αρακά και πιπεριά, Ισπανικό φαγητο και πλουσιο σε ψευδάργυρο!!!

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> καλως την Χριστίνα ! πολύ μου αρέσει που μεγαλώνει η παρέα μας. Χριστινάκι βλέπεις κάποιο διαιτολόγο και σε συμβουλεύει ή το πας μόνη σου?
> 
> εγω χθες
> 
> π- γαλα με δημητριακά 
> ( έχει πλάκα διότι τα τρώω μαζι με την κόρη μου και της αρέσουν πολύ, ομως πιο πολύ χαίρομαι που βλεπει την μαμα να τρώει υγειινά και το ακολουθεί και αυτή, τρέμω στην ιδέα να μην είχα αλλάξει τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες και το παιδί να έτρωγε για πρωινο κρουασαν και τυρόπιτες)
> δεκ- τπτ
> μεσ- 1/2 τοστ και λαχανο-καροτο σαλατα 2 κσ
> ...


Katie μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλοσώρισμα, από την επέμβαση και μετά βλέπω κλινική διατροφόλογο κάθε 3 μήνες περίπου αλλά οτι θέλω την παίρνω τηλ και την ρωτάω, έχω μάθει πολύ οφέλιμα πράγματα και προσπαθώ να τα κάνω τρόπο ζωής αν και στο παρελθόν ασχολούμουνα με διατροφή και γυμναστήριο και όλα τώρα επανέρχονται στην μνήμη μου σιγά σιγά.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by Alina_
>  σας ευχαριστω πολυ! χαιρομαι πολυ που σας εχω! κ μοιραζομαι τη χαρα μου με ατομα που σιγουρα με καταλαβαινουν! κ με νοιωθουν.ευχομαι να τα καταφερουμε ολοι μας κ να απαλαγουμε απο αυτο το φορτιο... οριστικα


 Μπάβο Αλινάκι μου, πολύ καλά τα πάς άντε το φάγαμε το 100στάρι!!!

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Να πώ, να πώ???
πρ. 1 αυγό χωριάτικο και 1/2 φρυγανιά και 1/4 φέτα τυρί μίλνερ
δεκ. 1 καφέ ελληνικό σκέτο
μεσ. 2 πατάτες μικρές φούρνου και λίγο κρέας απο την φτερούγα
απο. 1 μανταρίνι, 1 φασκόμηλο και ιπποφαές
βρ. σούπα τραχάνα

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλησπέρα!!!!
> 
> Πήγα σήμερα στην διατροφολόγο, έκανα και 2μιση ώρες εκεί να συζητάμε, και να δημιουργήσουμε το διατροφολόγιό μου, το οποίο έχει 1700 θερμίδες, όσες δηλαδή καίει το σώμα μου χωρίς άσκηση, ενώ με βάση τα λεγόμενά της θα έπρεπε να έχω διατροφολόγιο 2200 αλλά μου χάρισε τις 500 θερμίδες :P:P
> 
> Επίσεις έχω όχι 3, όχι 5, όχι 7 αλλά 8 γεύματα την μέρα για να μπορώ να καλυφτώ διατροφικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Για τις πρώτες μέρες θα είναι δοκιμαστικό και Παρασκευή περιμένει τηλέφωνό μου να δει αν μπόρεσα να το ακολουθίσω αλλιώς θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλους τρόπους να με καλύπτει διατροφικά πλήρως.
> 
> ...


Πολινακι συγχαρητηρια ευχομαι ολα να σου πανε κατευχην. :starhit:

----------


## lila198621

polinaki συγχαρητηρια με το καλο ολα να σου πανε καλα.
χριστινα χρησιμοποιω και εγω ιπποφαες.πως σου φαινεται?μου δινει ενεργεια και σταματησαν να μου πεφτουν και τα μαλλια μου.μου το συστησε η διαιτολογος μου.

χτες
πρ τιποτα
δεκ μισο φλυτζανι γαλα
μεσ τιποτα ελειπα απο το σπιτι μου επεσε το ζαχαρο πηγα να πεσω κατω ευτυχως ειχα μαζι καραμελα
απογ μισο κουλουρι καροτο
βρ ενα χοιρινο σουβλακι

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ ενα τσαι 
μεσ ψαρι και μια πηρουνια χορτα
απογ ενα φλυτζανι τσαι μισο μπισκοτο
βρ σκοπευω να φαω χορτοσουπα και 30γρ τυρι

στα ενδιαμεσα τρωω καμια φορα και 2-3 κομματακια μπανανα αποξηραμενη

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου χαιρομαι πολυυυ χιχιχ κ ελπιζω να πανε ολα τελεια! ,να μην παρεις πολλα κιλακια,να εχεις μια ιδανικη εγκυμοσυνη κ να περασει ο καιρος γρηγορα κ να αγκαλιασεις κ το δευτερο παιδακι σου ,χιχιχι κ να ειναι κ κορουλα! :P

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1κουπα γαλα με κονφλεηξ
Δε: 1συκο κ 1 δαμασκηνο αποξυραμενα
Με: 1κουταλα φακες 1 αβγο βραστο κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 1ποτ. φυσ. χυμο πορτοκαλι, 1φετα γαλοπουλα κ μισο κριτσινι
Βρ:25γρ κοτοπουλο ψητο κ 2 πατατες φουρνου με 2κτσ σαλατα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
ενα τυροπιτακι με αθοτυρο
μισο ποτηρι χημο μπανανα-πορτοκαλι
2 κουταλιες φαβα κ μιση φετα ψωμι του τοστ
μια μικρη μπανανα 
ενα κομματι πιτσα με λαχανικα
εκανα βλακιουλες σημερα ολοκληρη μπανανα! κ πιτσα! αλα τα χαρηκα κ δε μετανιωνω

----------


## Mak

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά!

π- μισή μπανάνα με λίγες σταφίδες και τριμμένο παστέλι
δ- ένα κριτσίνι σπανακιού
μ- μισό μπωλάκι φακιές με φέτα
α- 80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
ν- μια χούφτα κρακεράκια

Αλίνα , και εγώ κάνω βλακειούλες και μάλιστα αρκετά συχνά, σημασία έχει να έχουμε το νου μας μην γίνουν οι βλακειούλες μεγάλες βλακείες! Συνεχίζουμε τη διατροφή όσο πιο σωστά μπορούμε και αργά αλλά σταθερά όλες οι καλές διατροφικές συνήθειες θα γίνουν δεύτερη φύση (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω!)

----------


## Alina_ed

ετσι ειναι γιωτα μου κ δε ενιωσα τυψεις γιατι ενιωθα πραγματικα οτι το χρειαζομουν το κατι παραπανω. δε θα το κανω συχνα αλλα δε θελω να υποφερω κιολας οταν θελω κατι.χιχιχ ασε που εβαλα κ τους αλλους να φανε πιτσα διαιτης.καθολου σαλτσουλα ουτε λαδακι δεν ειχε,μονο ντοματα,κρεμμυδι,μανιταρια ,πιπερια κ λιγο λιγο τυρακι. οι ποσοτητες ηταν στην ουσια η υπερβολη! οπως κ με τη μπανανα.αυτο θα προσπαθησω να κρατησω οταν νιωθω οτι θελω να ξεφυγω λιγο, να ειναι τουλαχιστον οσο πιο σωστες οι επιλογες.αυτο πρεπει να μας γινει δευτερη φυση κ πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερουμε!

----------


## *Katie

Αλίνα μου αγχωνεσαι τζάμπα. άκου τι λες, μια ολόκληρη μπανανα , ενα κομμάτι "πίτσα" που στην ουσία είναι μια φετα ψωμι με λίγο τυρι και λαχανικα. Δεν πρέπει να κάνεις προσπάθεια να τρως λιγότερο σε καμία περίπτωση, κατα την άποψη μου έφαγες υγειηνότατα και ισορροπημένα όλη την ημέρα , το κάλιο που πήρες από την μπανανα το χρειάζεσαι , η πρωτεινη και οι βιταμίνες απο το βραδυνό σου ( που ήταν και σουπερ συνδιασμός πρωτεινη-υδατανθρακα- λαχανικο) είναι αναγκαία!! Μην νιώθεις ενοχές , να είσαι υπερήφανη.

----------


## *Katie

εγώ χθες

π-- 2 μινι κριθινα παξιμαδακια και 50γρ γραβιερα και 1 μπουκια μπανανα
δεκ- μουλιασμενους καρπους και μπανανα λιγο
μεσ- μικρο μπολάκι σαλατα Ceasar με κοτοπουλο
απ- πατατες τηγ σπιτικες 10 περιπου με μια μπουκια αγγουρι
ενδ- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα δαμασκηνο με καρπους 
βρ- 1/2 τοστ με τυρι

και 1 1/2 ωρα γιογκα, και σήμερα πονάωωωωωωωω

----------


## Alina_ed

Katie μου δε νομιζω να αγχωνομαι τσαμπα, οκ προσπαθω να τρωω σωστα αλλα πειναω! κ τρωω αρκετα μεγαλες ποσσοτητες σε σχεση με εσας,ακομα κ με εσενα που εχεις κανει τοσο καιρο την επεμβαση.αυτο λιγο με αγχονει αλλα οκ πιστευω οτι αν με κοντρολαρω θα τα καταφερω.εξαλου οπως ειπα κ χτες δε νιωθω τυψεις γιατι το χαρηκα κ ενιωσα οτι το ειχα αναγκη,απλα δε νομιζω να με περνει να το κανω συχνα,αν αρχισω τετοιες ποσοτητες απο τωρα στο χρονο τι θα γινει?

----------


## lila198621

καλησπερα!!!!
χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ ενα τσαι
μεσ 1/4 πατατα και 1 κουταλια αρακα 30 γρ τυρι
απογ μια κουπα ζεστη σοκολατα αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι του τοστ
βρ 2 μανιταρια μικρα ψητα και μια φετα τυρι του τοστ

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα 
Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτγ μελι κ κονφλεηξ
Δε:2συκα αποξυραμενα
Αργοτερα: 1 ασπραδι βραστου αβγου
Με:Σουπιες με χορτα (ολο μαζι 35γρ.) κ 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:2μπουκες χορτοπιτα
Βρ:20γρ κοτοπουλο με μια πατατα φουρνου

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα!
χτες
τσαι με αρωμα μηλο κανελα κ 3 μπισκοτακια χωρις ζαχαρη
μισο του μισου μελομακαρονο (τα εφτιαξα κ ηθελα να δοκιμασω)
τραχανοπιτα με μανιταρια κ κολοκυθακια περιπου 40 γρμ
ξανα τραχανοπιτα
κ παλι τραχανοπιτα! (χιχιχ μου αρεσε πολυ)
τσαι με κρακερακι

----------


## welldah

Alina μου πώς τα πας? Βλέπω 99,6!!!!! Μπράβο κοριτσάκι μου!!!!!!!!!!! Α!και πρόσθεσε λίγο περισσότερο πρωτεΐνη στη διατροφή σου. Θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ!

----------


## Alina_ed

προσπαθω μαρακι μου αλλα δε τα παω καλα με το κρεατακι,το κανω εμετο στη πρωτη μπουκια,το καλο ειναι οτι τα παω καλα με το ψαρι που ποτε δεν ετρωγα! αλλα το παιδευω.... χτες ετυχε κ την εβγαλα με υδατανθρακες γιατι ερωτευτηκα την ατιμη τη τραχανοπιτα,παντως τυρακι η κρεατακι το εχω καθημερινα συνηθως. σημερα με εδειξε 99! η ζυγαρια ισως αυριο μου κανει δωρο χριστουγεννων κ δω κ το 98! ασχετο θα κανω τραπεζι κ θα τη βγαλω στη κουζινα ολη μερα αυριο,να δω πως θα τα καταφερω να μην ενδωσω στους πειρασμους!....

----------


## Alina_ed

προσπαθησα να φαω λιγο κοτοπουλο 30γρμ κ παλι το εκανα εμετο  :Frown:  το κρεας σε ολες του τις μορφες εκτος γαλοπουλα αλαντικο δε το δεχεται το στομαχακι  :Frown:  κ ειναι κ το μονο πραγμα που δε δεχεται!

----------


## Mak

Βρε συ Αλινάκι, τι κρίμα που δεν το αντέχεις το κρέας, και είναι και το Α και το Ω της διατροφής των σλιβάτων! Όμως πιστεύω με τον καιρό θα μπορέσεις να το καταναλώνεις καλύτερα.
Σήμερα:
π- τρία λουκουμαδάκια γιάμι γιάμι!
δ- τπτ
μ- ένα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο, ένα μπισκότο 
α- μία χούφτα lays δημητριακών
β- ένα babybel

Να σας καταθέσω ότι πια μπορώ και τρώω μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες και ότι δεν φουσκώνω τόσο εύκολα όσο μέχρι το εξάμηνο. Επίσης μου έχει επιστρέψει η επιθυμία για γλυκό οπότε νομίζω τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα για μένα, δλδ. ο έλεγχος πάνω στην πρόσληψη τροφής ώστε να είναι ισορροπημένη και όχι ό,τι νά΄ναι. Ο θεός βοηθός!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Βρε συ Αλινάκι, τι κρίμα που δεν το αντέχεις το κρέας, και είναι και το Α και το Ω της διατροφής των σλιβάτων! Όμως πιστεύω με τον καιρό θα μπορέσεις να το καταναλώνεις καλύτερα.


Δυστυχώς ούτε εγώ το αντέχω το κρέας. Μοσχάρι τρώω δυό μπουκιές το μήνα και με το ζόρι τρώω μπιφτέκι με κιμά χοιρινό ή δυό μπουκιές κοτόπουλο. Το ξέρω ότι δεν πρέπει αλλά νοιώθω σα να τρώω τσιμέντο και περνάει τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα για να μου περάσει η δυσφορία με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπω κρέας και να ανακατεύομαι. Επίσης δεν αντέχω και τα τυριά κίτρινα και άσπρα. Μόνο γάλα και γιαούρτι. Γιώτα, σου έχει πει ο γιατρός σου αν κάποια στιγμή θα επανέρθει το στομάχι μας και θα μπορούμε πάλι να τρώμε τα πάντα; Γιατί αν και μου αρέσει το κρέας αν συνεχίσει έτσι το στομάχι μου στο τέλος θα γίνω χορτοφάγος!

----------


## Alina_ed

θελω να πιστευω ΤΖΙΝΑ οτι σιγα σιγα θα στρωσει κ θα μπορουμε να φαμε κρεατακι. 
σημερα ολη μερα ημουν στο ποδι κ δεν εφαγα σχεδον τιποτα
καφε με γαλα
κοτοπουλο με πατατουλα 30γρμ που τα εβγαλα  :Frown: 
ενα κριτσινι 
ενα δαμασκηνο κ ενα βερικοκο ξερο

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> 
> Δυστυχώς ούτε εγώ το αντέχω το κρέας. Μοσχάρι τρώω δυό μπουκιές το μήνα και με το ζόρι τρώω μπιφτέκι με κιμά χοιρινό ή δυό μπουκιές κοτόπουλο. Το ξέρω ότι δεν πρέπει αλλά νοιώθω σα να τρώω τσιμέντο και περνάει τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα για να μου περάσει η δυσφορία με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπω κρέας και να ανακατεύομαι. Επίσης δεν αντέχω και τα τυριά κίτρινα και άσπρα. Μόνο γάλα και γιαούρτι. Γιώτα, σου έχει πει ο γιατρός σου αν κάποια στιγμή θα επανέρθει το στομάχι μας και θα μπορούμε πάλι να τρώμε τα πάντα; Γιατί αν και μου αρέσει το κρέας αν συνεχίσει έτσι το στομάχι μου στο τέλος θα γίνω χορτοφάγος!


Tzina μου, βασικά δεν το έχω συζητήσει το θέμα του κρέατος με το γιατρό γιατί δεν ηταν κάτι που με είχε απασχολήσει ιδιαίτερα. Από τότε που ξεκίνησα τις μαλακές τροφές, δλδ. στο 40ήμερο, έβαλα το κρέας όλων των ειδών στη διατροφή μου, δοκίμασα τα πάντα από λίγο για να δω ποιο με πειράζει, έφαγα τότε και βραστό και ψητό και τηγανητό ακόμη! Σε ελάχιστη ποσότητα που αυξανόταν σταδιακά. Τώρα τρώω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα λίγο κρέας, με φουσκώνει πάρα πολύ είναι αλήθεια και ο κορεσμός έρχεται άμεσα, σε αντίθεση με άλλες τροφές που δεν νιώθω και πολύ κορεσμό. 
Πάντως το ότι δεν αντέχεις και τα τυριά, είναι ένα θέμα γιατί το τυράκι αντικαθιστά κάπως το κρεατάκι..Μην το βάλεις κάτω, μαγείρεψε τα διαφορετικά και δοκίμασε, ίσως να βρεις έναν τρόπο μαγειρέματος που να μην σε ανακατεύει.
Προσωπικά, το μόνο πράγμα που δεν αντέχω καθόλου -και είμαι στους 7 μήνες χειρουργημένη- είναι το ψωμί. Ακόμη και πρόσφατα είχα δυσάρεστες εμπειρίες με εμετό όταν προσπάθησα να φαώ τοστ με κανονικό ψωμί. Μάλλον οι διογκωτικές ύλες που βάζουν μέσα δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα
Εχτες
Πρ: 1/2 μπανανα
Δε:1κριτσινι και μια φετα τυρι μιλνερ
Με:Φασολες με σολομο καπνιστο κ κουνουπιδι
Απ:Μισο μελομακαρονο
Βρ:Καπνιστο σολομο με σαλατα κουνουπιδι

Καλα Χριστουγγενα μανηκακια με υγεια και πολλα χαμογελα γιατι η ζωη ειναι ΩΡΑΙΑ.............

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Γιώτα μου δοκιμάζω διάφορους τρόπους για το κρέας αλλά το στομάχι μου αντιστέκεται το άτιμο. Έχω παρατηρήσει δε ότι δεν με ενοχλούν τα τηγανητά! Το αυγό βραστό μου πέφτει βαρύ ενώ τηγανητό το τρώω άνετα. Τα τυριά μπορώ να τα φάω τηγανητά σαγανάκι. Η πατάτα μου πέφτει βαριά ενώ τηγανητή την τρώω άνετα. Τι να το κάνω όμως αφού τα τηγανητά πρέπει να τα αποφεύγω γιατί δεν είναι καλή διατροφή. Όσον αφορά το ψωμί κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το φάω γι' αυτό τρώω παξιμαδάκια. Τελικά είναι πολλά αυτά που δεν μπορώ να φάω. Δυστυχώς παρόλο που είχα πολύ γερό στομάχι, έτρωγα τα πάντα χωρίς πρόβλημα και δεν έκανα σχεδόν ποτέ εμετό τώρα με το χειρουργείο άλλαξαν πολλά. Ευτυχώς τουλάχιστον συνεχίζω να μην κάνω εμετό. Αν το θυμηθείς την επόμενη φορά που θα δεις το γιατρό σου ρωτησέ τον σε παρακαλώ, όχι ειδικά για το κρέας, αλλά γενικά αν η δυσανεξία που παρουσιάζει ο καθένας μας σε διαφορετικές τροφές κάποια στιγμή θα φύγει ή αν από εδώ και πέρα όντως δεν θα μπορούμε να τρώμε κάποιες τροφές για όλη μας τη ζωή.

----------


## Mak

Θα τον δω ξανά μέσα στον Ιανουάριο που θα με χειρουργήσει στη χολή και θα τον ρωτήσω σίγουρα!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλο μεσημερι κ καλα χριστουγεννα να εχουμε. Τζινα ειναι πολλες οι τροφες που σε πειραζουν θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για εσενα. εγω στο ψωμι κ γενικα στο αμυλο σε ολες τις μορφες του δεν εχω θεμα.παει πολυ ευκολα κατω κ σε περισσοτερες ποσοτητες απο τα αλλα τροφημα δυστηχως. γενικα τιποτα δε με εχει ενοχλησει εκτος απο το κρεατακι κ λιγο ο τονος.λογικα ομως με το καιρο θα πρεπει να περασουν αυτα.πιστευω λιγο μετα το χρονο θα εχει βρει τους ρυθμους του το νεο στομαχακι,τουλαχιστον στις περισσοτερες τροφες

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα και καλα χριστουγεννα σε ολους μας!!!!!!!!
χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ ενα φλυτζανι γαλα
μεσ 3/4 της κουπας φακες μια δαγκωνια τυρι
απ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ και μια γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 2-3 μπανανες αποξηραμενες γιατι εκανα πολλες δουλειες και εξαντληθηκα οποτε ηθελα δεν ηθελα επρεπε να φαω 2 φορες το απογευμα
βρ μισο τοστ

alina και τζινα εγω ειχα τεραστιο προβλημα με το κρεας ομως τωρα μονο το κοτοπουλο μου πεφτει βαρυ.το χοιρινο φιλετο ειναι τρομερα μαλακο και δεν εχει και λιπος.ο κιμας απο μοσχαρι αν τον ζυμωσεις με αρκετο νερακι αντι για λαδι και τριψεις και λιγο κολοκυθακι μεσα γινεται πολυ μαλακο και κατεβαινει καλα.εμενα αυτο που μου πεφτει καλυτερα απο ολα ειναι το αρνι το οποιο ρωτησα τη διαιτολογο μου και μου ειπε οτι σε τοσο μικρες ποσοτητες και χωρις πετσες και λιπη δεν πειραζει να τρωω μια φορα στο τοσο.ο κιμας ειναι ωραιος και μαγειρεμενος οπως για τα μακαρονια με κιμα.εμενα με πειραζουν ολα τα ζυμαρικα και το ρυζι τα οποια ουτε καν ακουμπαω.μονο πατατα μπορω να φαω η οποια ειναι ωραια γεμιστη με κιμα και λιγο τυρι απο πανω.τρωω μιση μεσαια πατατα.γιωτα το ψωμι το τρως οπως ειναι απο το φουρνο η το φρυγανιζεις?εγω για να φαω πρεπει να ειναι καλα φρυγανισμενο αν και το αποφευγω εκτος απο το τοστ.
πολυλογια με επιασε????????????αυτα απο τη δικη μου εμπειρια ελπιζω κατι να σας βοηθησει.

----------


## Mak

eleni , όταν δοκιμάζω ψωμί από το φούρνο, με το τίποτα δεν κατεβαίνει πάνω από μπουκιά, την περασμένη βδομάδα θέλησα να με "εκπαιδεύσω" γι'αυτό και με υποχρέωσα να φάω ένα μικρό τοστάκι από ψωμί φούρνου και κίτρινο τυρί, μου έκατσε στον οισοφάγο! Στη μισή ώρα το είχα βγάλει.. Φρυγανιές, παξιμάδια , κρακεράκια κτλ μια χαρά τα τρώω! Η διατροφολόγος μου είπε ότι δεν πειράζει καθόλου μου δεν παίρνω άμυλο από το ψωμί αφού μπορώ και τρώω που και που μακαρόνια, ρύζι ή πατάτα, οπότε δεν χολοσκάω! Απλά που και που με πιάνει μια νοσταλγία για τοστάκι!

----------


## lila198621

εγω το ψηνω πολυ καλα στην τοστιερα μαζι με το τυρι αν θελω να φαω τοστ μονο του και το αφηνω να παγωσει αν θελω να κανω παγωμενο σαντουιτσακι ο θεος να το κανει και εχω παρατηρησει οτι τα μαυρα ψωμια κατεβαινουν πιο ευκολα.εγω δεν μπορω ουτε να σκεφτω ζυμαρικο η ρυζι και να μην με πονεσει το στομαχι μου.ευτυχως τρωω οσπρια και καμια φορα λιγο πατατα.

----------


## lila198621

χρονια πολλα σε ολους.χαθηκαμε ολοι βλεπω αυτες τις μερες ευχομαι να μην τρωμε χαζομαρες ενεκα οι γιορτες.
χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ ενα φλυτζανι γαλα
μεσ λιγο αρνι βραστο και 3 κουταλιες ζουμι
απογ ενα μπισκοτο
βρ λιγο κρεας βραστο

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ 
δεκ ενα φλυτζανι γαλα
μεσ κρεας και μια πηρουνια σαλατα μια μπουκια ψωμι
απογ ενα καπουτσινο και μια μπουκια απο τα ρολα κανελας που εφτιαξα
βρ λιγο κρεας

----------


## Alina_ed

χρονια πολλα!!! πιτευω οτι τα πηγα καλα στη διατροφη αυτες τις μερες το μονο που δοκιμασα 2 κουταλακια λεμονοπιτα! το πρωτο μου γλυκο,μου αρεσε αλλα μετα ενιωσα αηδια κατευθειαν.
σημερα προσπαθησα να πιω πολλα υγρα γιατι εχω αφυδατοθει τελειως  :Frown:  ετσι εφαγα ελαχιστα
καφε ελληνικο
μανταρινι
μανταρινι
τσαι
μια κουταλια ρυζι με κιμα
πορτοκαλι 
τσαι 
λιγο αθοτυρο με κρακερακι
τα φρουτα μονο το ζουμι τους δε μπορω ακομα να τα φαω κανονικα.νιωθω ομως καπως καλυτερα.νερο δε καταφερα μονο μερικες γουλιες αλλα οχυμος κ τα υπολοιπα υγρα βοηθησαν

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα μανικάκια μου και ξανα χρόνια πολλά!
Δεν θα γράψω αναλυτικά τι έχω φάει τις τελευταίες μέρες, ήταν πολλά και κυρίως διάφορα! Υπέροχα κρεατικά και λοιπά χριστουγεννιάτικα εδέσματα, αλλά και αρκετά γλυκάκια σε μικρές αλλά ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες...Όντως οι μέρες αυτές είναι πειρασμός αφού κουβαλιόμαστε από τραπέζι σε τραπέζι!
Από σήμερα ξαναρχίζω το πρόγραμμα με τα 5 γεύματα γιατί μας περιμένει και η πρωτοχρονιά! Φιλιά!

----------


## *Katie

και εγώ από σήμερα πρόγραμμα διότι 4 ημέρες έφαγα έφαγα ουφ και ποτό εκτός από αναψυκτικά . Δεν έχω ζυγιστεί και ούτε προκειται , την επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα δω τον διατροφολόγο. Στόχος αυτη την βδομάδα 3 φορες γυμναστήριο και προσεγμένο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα χρονια πολλα και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε.
Εγω αυτες τις ημερες δεν στερησα απο τον εαυτο μου κατι οτι ζηλεψα το δοκιμασα εφαγα ενα μελομακαρονο μισο την μια μερα και το αλλο μισο την αλλη μερα απο φαγητο περισοτερο ετρωγα κοτοπουλο αλλα μου αρεσε η ρωσικη σαλατα που εφτιαξε ο πατερας μου. 
Καθε μεσημερι μετα το φαγητο ενω εγω εβγαινα εξω για περπατημα οι αλλοι με εβλεπαν σαν εξογοιηνο πηγαινανε για υπνο.
Εχτες που γυρισα σπιτι η ζυγαρια με εδειξε 133 κιλα ο στοχος που ειχα θεσει μεχρι τον καινουργιο χρονο να ειμαι 135 κιλα επιτεχθει.
Το μονο προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι ακομη δεν εχω καθηση σε τραπεζι για φαγητο βαζω σε δυο μπολακια του παγωτου το φαγητο μου και την σαλατα και παω στην τηλεοραση και στον υπολογιστη ετσι και τις ημερες των χριστουγενον δεν καθησα στο τραπεζι μετην οικογενεια λιγο να γκρηνιαζη αλλα εγω οσες φορες το δοκιμασα 2-3 ετρωγα πιο γρηγορα 2-3 μπουκιες και δεν μπορουσαν να κατεβουν οι τροφες και για αυτο τον λογο δεν ξανακαθησα.

----------


## look

Καλημέρα! 
χρόνια σας πολλά ζεστά και αγαπημένα!!!!
Αυτές τις μέρες ακροβατώ αλλά τελικά κόβωντας κάτι από άλλα γεύματα άφηνα περιθώριο να απολάυσω χριστουγεννιάτικα εδέσματα!
Απόλαυσα βολτούλες, θαλπωρή, με την οικογένεια και προσπάθησα να με δω χωρίς το βαρύ καθεστώς της πολυφαγίας....πόση μοναξιά τελικά να κρύβει αυτή η πολυφαγία....
Έυχομαι ηλιόχρωμες γιορτές σε όλους μας!!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας. Bigjason συγχαρητήρια, τα πας περίφημα. Έχω διαβάσει ότι δεν πρέπει να περπατάμε αμέσως μετά το φαγητό. Σε εμάς βέβαια που δεν έχουμε πλέον μεγάλο στομάχι ώστε να αργεί η πέψη ίσως να μην πειράζει. Παρόλα αυτά καλό θα ήταν να περιμένεις 15-20 λεπτά μετά το φαγητό πριν βγεις για περπάτημα.

----------


## bigjason

Χρονια πολλα ΤΖΙΝΑ και εγω μιση ωρα μετα το φαγητο τουλαχιστον πηγαινα για περπατημα.
Για τον υπνο υσχιει αυτο για μπορουμε να κοιμηθουμε αμεσως μετα το φαγητο?

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Kαλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους και στις οικογενειες σας, αυτές τις μέρες τρώω διάφορα και σε ακανόνιστες ώρες, ποτά και αναψυκτικά δεν με δελεάσανε καθόλου φέτος αλλά δεν μπορούσα να φάω και κρέας οπότε αρκέστηκα εδώ και 2 μέρες να τρώω αυτή την φοβερή πρασινάδα απο το περίφημο φρικασέ με αγριογούρουνο που έφτιαξα, τα γλυκάκια τα τίμησα και για αυτό είπα απο εχθές να συνέλθω και να μπώ ξανά στο πρόγραμμα μου, στην ζυγαριά δεν ανέβηκα , τώρα μια και καλή στις 6 που κλείνω 4 μήνες.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> Για τον υπνο υσχιει αυτο για μπορουμε να κοιμηθουμε αμεσως μετα το φαγητο?


jason, οπωσδήποτε μετά το γεύμα πρέπει να περιμένουμε καμία ώρα πριν κοιμηθούμε ώστε να αποφύγουμε παλινδρομήσεις τροφής και καούρες. Δυστυχώς έχω το κακό συνήθειο να κοιμάμαι νωρίτερα και ο οισοφάγος μου πολλές φορές διαμαρτύρεται...

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Είχα διαβάσει στις οδηγίες που μου δώσανε για το sleeve ότι βοηθάει να ξαπλώνουμε (όχι απαραίτητα για ύπνο) μετά το φαγητό και μάλιστα είχα παραξενευτεί κιόλας. Κι όμως όταν τρώω κάτι και μου πέφτει βαρύ πάω αμέσως και ξαπλώνω και έτσι χαλαρώνει αμέσως το στομάχι μου και δεν με ενοχλεί το ίδιο όπως όταν κάθομαι. Είχα παλινδρόμηση για δύο εβδομάδες μετά το χειρουργείο αλλά μετά μου πέρασε. Νομίζω ότι επειδή οι ποσότητες που τρώμε αναγκαστικά δεν είναι μεγάλες (ευτυχώς δεν νοιώθω πλέον αυτό το απαίσιο βαρύ φούσκωμα που ένοιωθα μετά από πολύ φαγητό) μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε εφόσον το στομάχι μας και πολύ γεμάτο δεν είναι αλλά και αδειάζει γρήγορα.

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με κονφεηξ κ 1 κτγ μελι
Δε:1συκο αποξηραμενο και ενα δαμασκηνο
Με:ψαροσουπα 35γρ ψαρι με λιγο πατατα και 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:μισο κριτσινι και μια φετα γαλοπουλα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

ΥΓ. Αυτες τις ημερες φτιαχνω μια πολυ ωραια σαλατα που την ειδα στο σαητ τις αργυρος αξιζη τον κοπο να την δοκιμασεται.
http://www.argiro.gr/%CE%9B%CE%B1%CF...AC%CF%84%CE%B1

----------


## Mak

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα
δ- μισό παστέλι
μ- λίγο αρνί με σαλάτα
α- δυο γκοφρετίνια 
β- μια χούφτα lays δημητριακών

καλύτερα σήμερα αλλά όχι σούπερ, αύριο ελπίζω να το στρώσω το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Όντως φαίνεται να είναι πολύ ωραία η σαλάτα Bigjason. Θα τη δοκιμάσω αλλά δε θα βάλω μουστάρδα και σέλερυ γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν. Το ρόδι πάντως που έχει είναι πολύ θρεπτικό, η αδερφή μου ότι σαλάτα και να φτιάχνει βάζει πάντα και λίγο ρόδι.

----------


## Alina_ed

καφε με λιγο γαλα,κρακερακι
μανταρινι
μια κουταλια σουπας τραχανα 
ενα καστανο στιφαδο με ενα μανιταρι (το μανιταρι επεσε βαρυ κ τα εβγαλα  :Frown:  )
πορτοκαλι
60 γρμ τραχανα με αθοτυρο
μιση μπανανα,2 μπουκιες εκλερακι (δεν αντεξα να μην δοκιμασω!)
κιλα 98! πιο κατω απο οτι ειχα βαλει στοχο να με βρει ο καινουργιος χρονος!  :Smile: )))

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> κιλα 98! πιο κατω απο οτι ειχα βαλει στοχο να με βρει ο καινουργιος χρονος! )))


Πετάει η ομάδα!!!:starhit:

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  τζινα μου ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη που δε το πιστευω! νιωθω οτι ζω ονειρο! σημερα ακομα πιο κατω! φοβαμαι να χαρω! μετα απο το πρωτο μηνα που σταματησα να χανω ευκολα θεωρησα οτι θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολος αγωνας... κ τωρα ξαναπερνω ελπιδες! πολυ δειλα ομως δε θελω να ξαναπογοητευτω... ασε που νιωθω τυψεις οτι τρωω κ πολυ!!! οτι κ να ειναι παντως αυτες τις μερες μου κανει δωρακια! καθε 3 με 4 μερες κ κιλο! ουτε στα πιο τρελα μου ονειρα!

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by Alina_
>  τζινα μου ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη που δε το πιστευω! νιωθω οτι ζω ονειρο! σημερα ακομα πιο κατω! φοβαμαι να χαρω! μετα απο το πρωτο μηνα που σταματησα να χανω ευκολα θεωρησα οτι θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολος αγωνας... κ τωρα ξαναπερνω ελπιδες! πολυ δειλα ομως δε θελω να ξαναπογοητευτω... ασε που νιωθω τυψεις οτι τρωω κ πολυ!!! οτι κ να ειναι παντως αυτες τις μερες μου κανει δωρακια! καθε 3 με 4 μερες κ κιλο! ουτε στα πιο τρελα μου ονειρα!


:thumbup:

----------


## Mak

Alinaki, είδες που το λέγαμε ότι ο κάθε οργανισμός έχει το δικό του βηματισμό? Επιβεβαιώθηκε και στη δική σου περίπτωση! 1000 μπράβο! Προβλέπω ότι θα φύγει γρήγορα αυτή η δεκάδα!

----------


## Alina_ed

αυτο αν μου συμβει γιωτα μου, να παω κατω απο τα 90! θα ειναι πραγματικα ονειρο! μεχρι 88 εχω ξαναπαει αλλα πιο κατω απο 18 χρονων. σημερα διατροφικα δε πηγα πολυ καλα.νιωθω συχνα πεινα κ θελω να τσιμπολογω.κανονικα δεν εκατσα να φαω κ ειναι μεγαλη βλακεια αυτο! δε πρεπει να το ξανακανω. ως τωρα :
μια μπανανα σε δυο δοσεις 
μανταρινι
3 μπισκοτακια χωρις ζαχαρη
1 κρακερακι
λιγη πατατα οφτη κ μια πιρουνια κιμα
λιγο ψαρι
οτι εβλεπα το ηθελα! λεω το βραδυ να φαω λιγο αθοτυρο με κιμα κ να μη ξανατσιμπισω! :P

----------


## *Katie

Αλινάκι μου μπράβο, άντε να παίρνεις τα πάνω σου γιατί βοηθά και στο αδυνάτισμα η καλή ψυχολογία. 
εγώ σήμερα ξανά πίσω και στο πρόγραμμα γιατί άρχισα να νιώθω ένα φούσκωμα επικίνδυνο και φοβάμαι μην πάρω με το φαι που έχω κάνει τις τελευταίες μέρες. 

π- 2 παξιμαδακια κριθαρένια, 50γρ γραβιερα, 1/2 μπανανα
δεκ- 1κσ μουλιασμενους ξηρους καρπους και 1/2 μπανανα
ενδ- 1 ελληνική μπαρα δαμασκηνο
μεσ- 100γρ γιγαντες φουρνου, 40 γρ φετα, 2 ελιες, 1 παξιμαδακι κριθαρενιο 
απ- 1 κσ μουλιασμενους ξηρους καρπους και 1/2 αχλαδι
βρ- 1/2 φλυτζανι ζυμαρικά , 1κσ τριμμενο τυρι, 1 κσ τριμμενο καροτο ( τώρα τρώω βραδινό) 

από αύριο ξεκινά και το γυμναστήριο για να στρώσουμε γιατί έχω και διαιτολόγο την άλλη εβδομάδα , μην φάω καμία ήττα.

----------


## Mak

'Οχι, δεν θα τη φάμε την ήττα Κατερινάκι, ότι ατασθαλία έγινε, εε έγινε δεν θα επαναληφθεί στο διηνεκές! Οπότε κάνε το πραγραμματάκι σου και μην ανησυχείς!

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα
δ- ένα γκοφρετίνι
μ- μια μπουκιά αρνάκι και μια πατάτα φούρνου
α- τπτ
β- μια χούφτα αμύγδαλα ανάλατα, ίσως αργότερα ένα babybel

----------


## *Katie

Γιώτα μου βλέπω το τικεράκι σου και χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ!!! έσπασες την 75αρα !!!! όνειρο ζω μην με ξυπνάτεεεεεεε. και εις κατώτερα Γιωτάκι μου!

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα 
Σημερα
Πρ: 1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι και κουακερ
Δε: 2 αποξυραμενα συκα 
Με:1 αβγο βραστο και 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 φετα γαλοπουλας και 1 κρακερ
Βρ: 4 πινιμινι με 1κτσ γιαουρτι και 2κτσ σαλατα

ΥΓ.1: Πινιμινι εινια ρωσικα τορτεληνια ειναι μεγαλυτερα στο μεγεθος και εχουν πολυ νοστιμο κρεας μεσα απο γευση ειναι σαν λαχανοντολμαδες. Τα παιρνω απο μαρκετ με ρωσικα προιοντα απο εκει παιρνω και καπνηστο σολομο πολυ νοστιμο. Τα πινιμινι διατηρουνται στην καταψυξη και σε 10 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Bigjason δεν μας είπες τι έγινε με το ποδήλατό σου; Βολτάρεις;

----------


## bigjason

Ακομη δεν το εφτιαξα ελειπα την περιοδο τον χριστουγεννων απο αυριο θα παω στην αδερφη μου για πρωτοχρονια και ειπα να το ξεκινησω μολις γυρισω .
Παντος καθε μερα θελω να περπαταω ολο και πιο πολυ, αυτην την εβδομαδα αν και το κρυο ηταν τσουχτερο ντυθηκα καλα και βγηκα για περπατημα και οταν γυρισα σπιτι το φανελακι ηταν μουσκεμα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Το ωραίο είναι ότι όσο χάνουμε κιλά νοιώθουμε πιο ανάλαφρα και δεν κουράζονται τα πόδια μας στο περπάτημα όπως πριν. Προφανώς περπατάς πιο εύκολα τώρα γι' αυτό και θέλεις να περπατάς πιο πολύ. Το περπάτημα είναι το Α και το Ω για την υγεία μας και πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να περπατάμε και όταν αδυνατίσουμε.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Το ωραίο είναι ότι όσο χάνουμε κιλά νοιώθουμε πιο ανάλαφρα και δεν κουράζονται τα πόδια μας στο περπάτημα όπως πριν. Προφανώς περπατάς πιο εύκολα τώρα γι' αυτό και θέλεις να περπατάς πιο πολύ. Το περπάτημα είναι το Α και το Ω για την υγεία μας και πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε να περπατάμε και όταν αδυνατίσουμε.


Ετσι ακριβως ΤΖΙΝΑ νιοθω σαν να πεταω απο του χρονου παντος που ευχομαι να εχουν χαθει και αλλα κιλα λεω να γραφτω σε καπιον συλογο ο οποιος διοργανωνει ημερησιες εκδρομες στο πηλιο ειναι το βουνο με τα περοισσοτερα μονοπατια.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο από μία βόλτα στη φύση. Είναι τόσο ωραία που δεν σου φαίνεται και το περπάτημα, δηλαδή δεν σε κουράζει.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, λοιπόν σήμερα,
πρ. 1 καφέ κουπάτο σκέτο
δεκ. τπτ
μεσ. 3 πιρουνιές μπάμιες και 2 φετάκια τυρί
από. 2 δαμάσκηνα αποξ. 2 στραγάλια και 1 ελληνικό 
βρ. 1 φασκόμηλο σκέτο και αργότερα 2-3 πιρουνιές σαλάτα πράσινη

----------


## Mak

Καλησπέρα μανικάκια, 
π- μισή δίπλα
δ- 1/4 τοστ
μ- δυο κομμάτια κοτόπουλο
α- 1/4 τοστ, μισό σπανακοπιτάκι, μια μπουκιά κέικ
β- 5-6 αμύγδαλα

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ: τιποτα (αργησα να κοιμηθω και το παπλομα ηταν βαρυ το πρωι)
Δε:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι και κουακερ
Με:Μοσχαρακι βραστο με λιγη πατατα και λιγο καροτο και 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1φετα γαλοπουλα και 1 κρακερ
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα

----------


## lila198621

καλησπερα
χτες
πρ τιποτα
δεκ ενα καπουτσινο
μεσ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο ομελετα φουρνου με πιπεριες κρεμμυδι και μανιταρια(πρωτη φορα που καταφερνω να φαω αυγο)
απογ μια μικρη φετα ψωμι μια κουπα κακαο
βρ 4 πατατες τηγανιτες και μια δαγκωνια μπλε τυρι

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δε μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ τονο 50γρ μια πηρουνια χορτα τσιγαριστα
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βουτυρου εναν ελληνικο
βρ μαλλον μισο τοστ

----------


## Mak

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- 1/4 τοστ γαλοπούλα και τυρί
μ- 120 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
α- 2 γκοφρετίνια
β- λίγες σταφίδες, ένα κομμάτι μήλο, μια μπουκιά κουραμπιέ

----------


## lila198621

τελικα για βραδυ εφαγα μια φετα του τοστ ψωμι με λιγη κρεμα τυρι και λιγο καπνιστο σολομο το ζυγισα και ολο μαζι ηταν 70 γρ περιπου.το εφαγα σαν παγωμενο σαντουιτσακι.το προτεινω σε οσους αντεχουν το ψωμι,ηταν τελειο.

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες
τιποτα για πρωινο,πολυ υπνος!
2 πιρουνιες μακαρονια με κιμα
2 κοτομπουκιες
σαλατα αναμεικτη,μια μπουκια κοτοπουλο,2 κοματακια πατατα(μας εκαναν τραπεζι)
το βραδυ αργα εκανα υπερφαγικο  :Frown:  ηθελα να φαω τα παντα αλλα ευτυχως που το στομαχακι με σταματησε
3 κρακερακια,λιγο κιμα με μια πιρουνια μακαρονια,μανταρινι κ τελος μια μπουκια εκλερ! λογικο μετα απο ολα αυτα να κανω εμετο, ζοριστικα τοσο που ενιωσα οτι ηταν η τιμωρια μου! ηξερα απο πριν οτι δε πρεπει να τα φαω κ το εκανα! καλα να παθω! με εριξε πολυ ψυχολιγικα ολο αυτο.  :Frown: 

σημερα
ενα καπουτσινο
σαλατα με αθοτυρο κ 2 κρακερακια,1/4 μπανανα
1/4 μπανανα
λιγο μαυρο ψωμι με αθοτυρο
κρασοποτηρο γαλα
μια μπουκια καλτσουνι με χορτα

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους........ απίστευτο!!!!! αυτή η χρονιά θα με βρεί - 30 κιλά απο πολλές προηγούμενες χρονιές...ουάου, λοιπόν εχθές
πρ. 1/2 ποτηρι γάλα και 2 κουτ.σ. κουάκερ
δε. 1/2 μπανάνα
με. 4-5 πιρουνιές φρικασέ και 2 πιρουνιές ρυζότο
απο. 2 κριτσίνια και 1 μανταρίνι
βρ. 2 πιρουνιές φρικασέ και μια μπουκιά απο τόστ και 2κγ γιαουρτι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και εύχομαι να έχουμε μία χρονιά με υγεία και αγάπη.

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια!!!!!!!!!!
χτες 
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μες ψαρι και ενα κομματακι πατατα
απογ ενα σοκολατακι
βρ μισο τοστακι αψητο με τυρι κρεμα και σολομο

----------


## Alina_ed

καλη χρονια!!!!  :Smile: 
χτες
μιση μπανανα
καφε
ρεβυθια 100γρμ κ λιγο αθοτυρο
3 κουταλιες κοτοσουπα κ 1/4 καλτσουνι χορταρινο (τα εκανα εμετο παλι) οτι εχει σχεση με κρεας ακομα κ τη σουπα δε τη θελει το στομαχακι
1 φρυγανια
1 κομματακι μηλο

----------


## Mak

Kαλή χρόνια μανικάκια μου!

Δεν θα γράψω αναλυτικά τι έχω φάει γιατί είναι τόσα πολλά και διαφορετικά που δεν νομίζω ότι τα θυμάμαι επακριβώς, το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι πια τρώω μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα, όχι τραγικά μεγαλύτερη αλλά σίγουρα αντέχω μεγαλύετρη μερίδα φαγητού από ό,τι δυο μήνες πριν. 

Εύχομαι μέσα στο 2012 να εκπληρωθούν οι στόχοι όλων μας και πάντοτε να είναι υγιείς στόχοι!

----------


## *Katie

Καλη Χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και οικογενειακή ευτυχία! 

Παιδιά ένα θα σας πω 2 εβδομάδες τώρα έχω φάει ότι επιθυμησα ,γλυκά φαγητά , ποτά όλα. Όχι σε μεγάλες ποσότητες αλλά σε λάθος ώρες και συχνά και δεν πήγα καθόλου γυμναστήριο τις τελευταίες 12 ημέρες. Νιώθω ένα φούσκωμα και μικρή ενοχληση στο στομάχι και αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τον διατροφολόγο για απολογισμό και καταστρωση σχεδίου ξεφουσκώματος. Σήμερα χαλαρά προσπαθώ να μπω στο πρόγραμμα μου και αν τα καταφέρω το βράδυ να παω να γυμναστώ λίγο που θα ειναι άκρως λυτρωτικό. 
Δεν ξέρω αν έχω πάρει βάρος ( νομίζω ναι αλλά όχι σπουδαία πράγματα) αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου, που το ευχαριστήθηκα τόσο πολύ και μου κάνουν τα ρούχα μου μια χαρά. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις τώρα θα έψαχνα το μεγαλύτερο νούμερο παντελόνι στην ντουλάπα μου. Δεν συμβαίνει αυτό για πρώτη φορά και είμαι ευτυχισμένη, διότι νιώθω ότι αρχίζω να κατακτώ ισορροπίες . Νιώθω φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος και όχι γιογιο. 
Η λυπητερή αύριο που θα πάω στον διατροφολόγο.

----------


## bigjason

Καλη χρονια με υγεια μανηκακια.
Δεν θα γραψω αυτες τις ημερες τι εφαγα εχω να πω παντος οτι δεν στερηθηκα κατι οτι ζηλεψα το δοκιμασα ειπια και ενα ποτηρι κρασι και ολα ηταν μια χαρα με το στομαχακι σημερα παντος που ανεβηκα στην ζυγαρια με εδειξε μισο κιλο κατω και 132 στο συνολο ειμαι χαρουμενος οπως εγραψε η κατερινα γιατι η ζωη μου αποκτα ισορροποιες.
Α εχτες φορεσα ανθρωπινο νουμερο μπλουζα που εβγαλα απο την νουλαπα XXL ενω πριν την επεμβαση φορουσα 8xl πουκαμισο και μου ηταν και στενα.

----------


## OSANAMA

Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια σε ολους. να εχουμε υγεια και να απολαμβανουμε τη ζωη μας . αυτες τις μερες εχω κανει παρασπονδιες . απο αυριο θα ξαναμπω σε μια σειρα.

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ: 1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι και κονφλεηξ
Δε: 1 συκο & ενα δαμασκυνο αποξυραμενα
Με: 1 κουταλα φασολαδα με λιγο καπνηστο σολομο κ 2κτσ σαλατ
Απ: 1φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ: το ιδιο με το μεσημερι.

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα με κυνηγουσαν τα γλυκα! κρατηθηκα οσο μπορουσα αλλα οτι κ να μου σερβιραν να πιω ειχε ζαχαρη!  :Frown:  λες κ το εκαναν επιτηδες.ετσι ηπια μερικες γουλιες δε αντεχα. 
καφε με λιγο γαλα(το εκανα εγω κ ηταν σκετος!
καπουτσινο κ ενω ζητσα σκετο δεν ηταν! ηπια περιπου το μισο
κρεπα με λαιτ τυρι ,κοτοπουλο κ ντοματα 2 πιρουνιες (εμετο παλι)
τσαι με αρωμα φουντουκι(δεν μου ειπαν οτι το φουντουκι ηταν σιροπι! ουτε 2 γουλιες δε μπορεσα να πιω)
8 ποπ κορν 
λιγες γουλιες λευκη σοκολατα 
μιση φρυγανια κ μια κουπα γαλα.
γενικα ηταν χαλια μερα αλλα ειμασταν εξω κ δεν ειχα πολλες επιλογες

----------


## lila198621

καλημερουδια!!!!!!
αλινα μηπως τρως πολυ γρηγορα και για αυτο κανεις εμετο?
χτες
πρ μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ λιγο μπροκολο και ψαρι
απογ εναν μετριο ελληνικο και 4-5 φουντουκια
βρ μισο τοστ με σολομο

----------


## Alina_ed

οχι ελενη δε τρωω γρηγορα ισα ισα,δε ξερω γιατι οτι εχει κρεας μεσα το κανω εμετο  :Frown:  αλλες τροφες δε με πειραζουν.

----------


## lila198621

ο κιμας σε πειραζει?

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι δυστυχως με πειραζει κ αυτος. μονο μια φορα καταφερα να το κρατησω που τον ειχα αραιωσει με τραχανα.παντως το δοκιμαζω με διαφορους τροπους

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο βασιλοπιτα
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 30 γρ τυρι και 4 κουταλιες φασολαδα
απογ μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι
βρ μισο τοστ με τυρι και προσουτο

----------


## *Katie

Πήγα λοιπόν στον διατροφολόγο σήμερα για τον απολογισμό των εορτών και με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι μετά από 2 εβδομάδες που έτρωγα ότι ήθελα και καθόλου γυμναστική, δεν έχω βάλει ούτε γραμμάριο ( ουτε και έχασα βάση ζυγαριας) αλλά έχω χάσει 1 ακόμη πόντο από την κοιλιά και έναν από το γόνατο και όλα τα άλλα στα ίδια, έχω να πάω 3 μερες τουαλέτα και αισθάνομαι φούσκωμα οπότε μάλλον στην ουσία έχασα αλλά δεν το δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου ακόμη. 
Σήμερα είχαμε

π- 2 παξιμαδάκια κριθινα και 50γρ γραβιέρα, 2 μπουκιες μπανανα
δεκ- 1/2 κριτσίνι με σπόρους και 2 μπουκιες μπανανα
μεσ- 1 μπισκοτάκι μικρό ( ημουν για καφε)
απ- 3 κσ σπανακόρυζο ,30γρ φετα
βρ- τσαι και 2 πτι μπερ ολικής αλεσης

----------


## *Katie

Ελένη δεν πειράζει που δεν μπορείς να τρως το κρέας αρκεί να παίρνεις τς πρωτεΐνες από ψαρι, τυρι , γαλα , όσπρια και αυγο αν μπορείς. Ο γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι αυτή η επέμβαση ωθεί πολύ κόσμο στην φυτοφαγία και αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό , κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν οτι είναι ακόμη καλύτερα μάλιστα, λόγω των τοξινών που περιέχουν την σήμερον ημέρα όλα τα κρέατα. Οπότε αν φροντίζεις να παίρνεις τις πρωτεΐνες από εναλλακτικές πηγές τότε δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τπτ. Κάποια στιγμή θα το φας και το κρέας δεν τρέχει τπτ.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Πήγα λοιπόν στον διατροφολόγο σήμερα για τον απολογισμό των εορτών και με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι μετά από 2 εβδομάδες που έτρωγα ότι ήθελα και καθόλου γυμναστική, δεν έχω βάλει ούτε γραμμάριο ( ουτε και έχασα βάση ζυγαριας) αλλά έχω χάσει 1 ακόμη πόντο από την κοιλιά και έναν από το γόνατο και όλα τα άλλα στα ίδια, έχω να πάω 3 μερες τουαλέτα και αισθάνομαι φούσκωμα οπότε μάλλον στην ουσία έχασα αλλά δεν το δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου ακόμη.


Κ α τα π λ η κ τ ι κ ή!

----------


## bigjason

Εγω οταν δεν εχω στο μενου μου προτεινη παιρνω μια τις νουτριτσια http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/proti...g_1_16207.html ρωτα πρωτα τον γιατρο σου ομος εμενα μου την εδωσε η διατροφολογος.

----------


## Alina_ed

Katie εγω δε μπορω το κρεας οχι η ελενη.παντως απο αλλες τροφες περνω οσα χρειαζονται,κ οσπρια κ γαλακτοκομικα μπορω μια χαρα να φαω. 
σημερα 
καπουτσινο που ακομα τον παιδευω  :Smile: 
6 μπουκιτσες παξιμαδακι
1 κουταλια σαλατα με βαλσαμικο.2 κοματακια πατατα φουρνου,τυρακι,κ μια μπουκια ψωμι
μισο βραχακι με κουβερτουρα κ αμυγδαλα
ιδιο με το μεσημερι σε πιο λιγη ποσσοτητα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Κατερίνα συγχαρητήρια. Πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα σου. Κάποιες φορές που έχω θέμα με την τουαλέτα χρησιμοποιώ υπόθετα γλυκερίνης, είναι πολύ ελαφριά και αποτελεσματικά. Ρώτα και τον γιατρό σου αν θες αλλά καλό θα ήταν να μην αφήνεις να περνάνε πάνω από δύο μέρες χωρίς να πας στην τουαλέτα.

----------


## Mak

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δυο κομμάτια μήλο που μου κάτσανε στο στομάχι
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο
α- μια χούφτα ρυζοξηροκάρπια
β- 100 γρ ηλιόσπορους και 15 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα

----------


## Alina_ed

bigjason μου ειχε δωσει το Protifar για τον πρωτο μηνα.το εχω ακομα σπιτι δε το τελειωσα καλη ιδεα θα αρχισω να περνω λιγο ακομα με το τσαγακι τωρα που ζοριζομαι με το κρεας

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες 3/1/12
Πρ:1 ποτηρι γαλα με κουακερ
Δε: 2 καρυδια
Με:ενα κομματακι ομετας φουρνου με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 ποτηρι φυσ. χυμο πορτοκαλι & 1συκο αποξυραμενο
Βρ:4 τορτεληνια με γεμιση απο κρεας &2κτσ σαλατα
Αlina το καλο με το προτιφαρ ειναι οτι μπορεις να το ανακατεψεις και στο φαγητο η οπου αλλου σου αρεσει, εγω οταν γυριζω απο περπατημα το βαζω σε λιγο γαλα και το πινω.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Πήγα λοιπόν στον διατροφολόγο σήμερα για τον απολογισμό των εορτών και με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι μετά από 2 εβδομάδες που έτρωγα ότι ήθελα και καθόλου γυμναστική, δεν έχω βάλει ούτε γραμμάριο ( ουτε και έχασα βάση ζυγαριας) αλλά έχω χάσει 1 ακόμη πόντο από την κοιλιά και έναν από το γόνατο και όλα τα άλλα στα ίδια, έχω να πάω 3 μερες τουαλέτα και αισθάνομαι φούσκωμα οπότε μάλλον στην ουσία έχασα αλλά δεν το δείχνει η ζυγαριά μου ακόμη.


Perfect,bravissimo τι ωραια που ειναι να απολαμβανεις τις χαρες τις ζωης χωρις να πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου .
Θυμαμαι τετοιες γιορτινες μερες ηταν καταθληπτικες αλλα τωρα ανοικουν στο παρελθον.

----------


## *Katie

ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση τζίνα,μοναχογιοτ και μπιγκ. Πάμε δυνατά ξανά για την συνέχεια! Τζινα τα λαλάγγια τελείωσαν?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Κατερίνα μου ναι, τελείωσαν τα λαλάγγια. Δεν τα έφαγα όμως όλα μόνη μου, λόγω σχήματος σκέφτηκα να κεράσω και τις φίλες μου μαζί με τις ανάλογες ευχές!! Πάντως τον κόμπο και το Νο.4 τα έφαγα εγώ.χιχιχι

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα
katie απο οταν σταματησα να κανω εμετους δεν εχω προβλημα με το κρεας εκτος απο το κοτοπουλο με τα ζυμαρικα και το ρυζι εχω προβλημα εγω.η αλινα εχει προβλημα με το κρεας.περασαν οι γιορτες και ενω αλλες χρονιες ετρωγα ενα σκασμο γλυκα φετος εφαγα μονο ενα σοκολατακι και ενα μικρουτσικο κομματι βασιλοπιτα για το καλο.ευτυχως για μενα που το μεγαλο μου προβλημα ηταν τα γλυκα δεν τα αναζητω πλεον(για την ωρα τουλαχιστον).

----------


## PM79

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλες/όλους  :Smile: 

Εμένα η νέα χρονιά με βρήκε 3 κιλά μείον.

Έφαγα κρεατάκι και καμιά πηρουνιά σαλατούλα, τα υπόλοιπα απλά τα σνόμπαρα  :Big Grin: 

Σε 10 μέρες, θα με δει ένας πλαστικός χειρουργός να δούμε τι θα απογίνουμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Χρόνια σου πολλά και καλή χρονιά PM79. Καλή επιτυχία στο ραντεβού σου με τον πλαστικό χειρούργο, κράτα μας ενήμερους.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα, αυτές τις μέρες κυνηγάω τις σούπες, κρυώνω πολύ και τις δέχομαι πιο ευχαριστα απο οτιδήποτε άλλο,
λοιπόν σήμερα...
πρ. 1 τσάι σκέτο με έρωμα βανίλια( όχι σιρόπι!!)
δεκ. 3 χουρμάδες
με. 1 κουτάλα σούπα και 2 μικρά γιορβαρελάκια
απο. 2 βερύκοκα και 2 δαμάσκινα αποξηραμένα και 5 σπόρια κουκουνάρι και 1 καφέ σκέτο
βρ. ίσως να πίώ μια μανηταρόσουπα

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα κ απο μενα 
2 φρυγανιες
80γρμ μακαρονια με ντοματα κ τυρι
2 φρυγανιες με τυρι λαιτ
50γρμ μακαρονια με τυρι κ ντοματα
τσαι σκετο
κ εκανα κ την αμαρτιουλα μου 2 κουταλακια γλυκο του κουταλιου πορτοκαλι,που εφτιαξα κ δε μπορεσα να αντισταθω. σημερα κιλα 96,400 αν κ εκανα παρασπονδιουλες αυτες τις μερες ευτυχως στη ζυγαρια δε φανηκαν.

PM79 καλη επιτυχια με τον πλαστικο κ μπραβο!! για την απωλεια!
XristinaNikolas μια χαρα οι σουπιτσες με το κρυο! καλη ιδεα για να τους φτιαξω αυριο

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Alina τα πας πολύ καλά. Ο καιρός περνάει γρήγορα και δεν θα καταλάβεις για πότε θα δεις το 8 στη ζυγαριά σου. Λίγο ή πολύ όλοι κάνουμε παρασπονδίες αλλά αν δεν ξεφεύγουμε πολύ, είναι τέτοιες οι ποσότητες που τρώμε ώστε είναι δύσκολο να φανούν στη ζυγαριά μας. Πως να αντισταθείς άλλωστε στο γλυκό του κουταλιού αφού σίγουρα όταν το έφτιαχνες είχε μοσχοβολήσει όλο το σπίτι σου;

----------


## Alina_ed

TZINA ασε η μυρωδια ηταν το κατι αλλο! κ η ποσσοτητα που εφτιαξα τεραστια! 6 κιλα γλυκο του κουταλιου. μου εφεραν πορτοκαλια παρα πολλα.. μοιρασα σε ολη τη γειτονια κ παλι ειχαν μεινει κ λυπηθηκα να τα πεταξω. εδωσα τα 3 κιλα γλυκο στη μητερα μου κ εχουν μεινει αλλα 3! βλεπω να στολιζω τα βαζακια κ να αρχισω να τα κανω δωρα  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

χθες έφαγα

π-- 2 παξιμαδακια κριθινα 50γ γραβιερα , 2 μπουκιες μπανανα
δεκ- 1 κριτσινι ολικης και 2 μπουκιες μπανανα
μεσ- ενα drumstick κοτοπουλο ψητο, 2 κσ ρυζι με καροτο
απ- 1 φ.τυρι τοστ
βρ- 2 σπιρτοκουτα κρεας ψητο, 4 πατατε τηγ. πρασινη σαλατα

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι και κουακερ
Δε:1/2 μπανανα
Με:μοσχαρησια μπρηζολα ψητη & σηκοτι ψητο (35γρ ολο μαζι) &2κτσ σαλατ
Απ: ----------
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα
Και αργοτερα ειπια μια σανγγρια.

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μια φετα ψωμι
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ μια μικρη πατατα ψητη μια δαγκωνια ροκφορ
απογ ενα γαλλικο με λιγο γαλα 
βρ 20γρ τυρι μια δαγκωνια πατατα

σημερα 
πρ 2 μπουκιες κεηκ
δεκ ενα γαλλικο με λιγο γαλα χωρις ζαχαρη
μεσ 50 γρ τονο μια χουφτα σαλατα
απογ ενα κομματι κεηκ
βρ μαλλον μισο τοστ

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> TZINA ασε η μυρωδια ηταν το κατι αλλο! κ η ποσσοτητα που εφτιαξα τεραστια! 6 κιλα γλυκο του κουταλιου. μου εφεραν πορτοκαλια παρα πολλα.. μοιρασα σε ολη τη γειτονια κ παλι ειχαν μεινει κ λυπηθηκα να τα πεταξω. εδωσα τα 3 κιλα γλυκο στη μητερα μου κ εχουν μεινει αλλα 3! βλεπω να στολιζω τα βαζακια κ να αρχισω να τα κανω δωρα


Παντος alina απο προσωπικη γνωμη πιστευω οτι τα γλυκα του κουταλιου δεν παχαινουν τοσο οσο η σοκολα η κατι αντιστοιχο απο ζαχαροπλαστιο θυμαμαι παλαιοτερα πριν την επεμβαση οταν με τις διαιτες ηθελα να φαω γλυκο ετρωγα ενα κουταλακι γλυκο του κουταλιου και μου περνουσε η ορεξη για γλυκο.

----------


## Alina_ed

bigjason ναι ετσι ειναι δε παχαινουν τοσο πιστευω κ εγω.εχουν ναι μεν θερμιδες απο τη ζαχαριτσα αλλα δεν εχουν λιπαρα οπως τα αλλα γλυκα. ομως ελεγα δε θα δοκιμασω γλυκο! κ να 2 μηνες μετα που ολο κ κατι δοκιμαζω.ελαχιστο βεβαια αλλα πρεπει να οτ σταματησω! γιατι απο τα λιγα αρχιζα παντα κ δε θελω να ξαναξεφυγω.παντα τον ακρων ημουν η καθολου η πολυ! κ δε θελω με τιποτα να ξαναπαω στο πολυ.... 
εφτιαξα μαρμελαδιτσα χωρις ζαχαρη για να μην ζηλευω.εβαλα 4 κουταλιες του γλυκου μελι,αλεσμενο μηλο,πορτοκαλι,μανταρινι κ κανελα.το εβρασα αρκετη ωρα κ τρωγεται.ακομα κ ο μικρος μου εφαγε με φρυγανιτσα.δοκιμαστε το αν θελετε.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Στα γλυκά του ζαχαροπλαστείου και στα έτοιμα γλυκά γενικώς βάζουν κυρίως γλυκόζη και άλλες γλυκαντικές ουσίες που δεν μεταβολίζονται εύκολα από τον οργανισμό. Τα σπιτικά γλυκά με ζάχαρη είναι καλύτερα γιατί η ζάχαρη μεταβολίζεται καλύτερα από τη γλυκόζη και καλύτερο από όλα είναι το μέλι. Γι'αυτό και είναι προτιμότερο να φάμε ένα παστέλι από μισή πάστα ζαχαροπλαστείου.

----------


## *Katie

καλησπέρα σήμερα είχαμε

π- 2 παξιμαδακια κρίθινα 50γρ γραβιερα και 1 μανταρινι
δεκ- 1/2 κριτσινι ολικης και 1/2 μανταρινι
μεσ- 50γρ κοτοπουλο ψητο 2κσ ρυζι και καροτο 
απ- 1 κομματι πιτσα με λαχανικα
βρ- 1 παξιμαδακι κριθινο με τριμμενη ντοματα και 20γρ φετα ( ντακακι)

επιτέλους ξεκίνησα το γυμναστήριο ξανα που είχα να πάω από πριν τα Χριστούγεννα ( η πίτσα αν και δεν ήταν πολύ κακή θερμιδικά με ώθησε να ξεκουμπιστώ για να την κάψω)

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ: --------------------
Δε: 1 τυροπιτακι κουρου
Με:35γρ σολομο ψητο& 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 λουκανικοπιτακι
Βρ: το ιδιο με το μεσημερι σε μικροτερη ποσοτητα

ΥΓ.1 Το μεσημεριανο δεν καταφερα να το φαω ολο.
ΥΓ.2.Στο ψαρι εβαλα και σος για να γλιστραει (1κτγ μαγιονεζα λαητ, λιγο ελαιολαδο,λεμονι,αλατι και τα χτυπησα στην φραπεδιερα.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Kαλημέρα, Ιάσονα γιατί πάντα γράφεις τα γραμμάρια που τρώς?, τρώς συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα ή όσο πάρει? με ανγχώνει να το κάνω εγώ αυτό γιαυτό και όποτε έκανα διαιτα έτρωγα απεριοριστη ποσότητα σε σαλάτα και πρωτείνη, δεν μπορούσα να συμβιβαστώ με γραμμαρια, τώρα μετά την επέμβαση ακόμα τρώς ζυγισμένα?

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by XristinaNikolas_
> Kαλημέρα, Ιάσονα γιατί πάντα γράφεις τα γραμμάρια που τρώς?, τρώς συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα ή όσο πάρει? με ανγχώνει να το κάνω εγώ αυτό γιαυτό και όποτε έκανα διαιτα έτρωγα απεριοριστη ποσότητα σε σαλάτα και πρωτείνη, δεν μπορούσα να συμβιβαστώ με γραμμαρια, τώρα μετά την επέμβαση ακόμα τρώς ζυγισμένα?


Καλημερα Χριστινα μετα την επεμβαση στις οδηγιες που μου εδωσαν ελεγαν να τροω 70-80 γρ. κρεας,κοτοπουλο,ψαρι και οτα αγορασα ζηγαρια και αρχισα να τα ζυγιζω ειδα οτι δεν μπορουσα να τροω πανω απο 35γρ. τωρα πλεον δεν τα ζυγιζω απλα με το ματι καταλαβαινω την ποσοτητα που βαζω και αν τυχον βαλω παραπανω καμια φορα δεν μπορω να το φαω.
Το μονο που δεν μπορω να συνηθησω ακομη ειναι να τροω σε κανονικο πιατο (τροω σε μπολακι του παγωτου) και να καθομαι στο τραπεζι για φαγητο. Τα βαζω στα μπολακια και πηγαινω στον υπολογιστη και στην τηλεοραση.

----------


## lila198621

ιασονα ουτε εγω τρωω σε κανονικο πιατο τρωω στου φρουτου.προσπαθησε να φας στο τραπεζι ακομα και αν σου παρει πολυ ωρα η ακομα και αν οι αλλοι βαρεθουν να σε περιμενουν να φας.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα έφαγα τα εξής:

π- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
δ- τπτ
μ- ένα μικρό κομμάτι γουρουνόπουλο , μια πατάτα φούρνου και σαλάτα πράσινη
α- έναν κουραμπιέ και μια φέτα τσουρέκι
β- δεν θα φάω γιατί νιώθω τύψεις για τα απογευματινά γλυκά :lol::lol:

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
γαλα με παξιμαδακι
καφε σκετο
σουβλακι με αλαδωτη πιτα,μαρουλι,ντοματα κ φιλετο κοτοπουλο(το εφαγα σε 3 δοσεις .μεσημερι,απογευμα,βραδυ)
2 κουταλιες ρυζι με λαχανικα 
πιο μετα ισως κανενα μανταρινι
το καλο ειναι οτι κρατησα το κρεας! ετσι ανακατεμενο δε μου επεσε βαρυ  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> 
> το καλο ειναι οτι κρατησα το κρεας! ετσι ανακατεμενο δε μου επεσε βαρυ


Αλινα, αυτό είναι καλή εξέλιξη! keep going!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχ ειδες γιωτα μου το ατιμο το στομαχακι ηθελε σουβλακι! η αληθεια ειναι οτι το χαρηκα κιολας κ γευστικα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα αντιδωρο και λιγο τυρι
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ δυο μπουκιες αρνι δεν ειχα καθολου ορεξη
απογ εναν ελληνικο και 3 κουταλιες του γλυκου παστα ειχα παει σε επισκεψη
βρ αλλες δυο μπουκιες αρνι

----------


## lila198621

αχ αλινα σε ζηλευω για το σουβλακι με την πιτα.εγω μονο μισο καλαμακι μπορω να φαω πιτα καθολου ενω ψωμι τρωω αν δεν ειναι μαλακο.αντε και σε αλλα κρεατακια τωρα.

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη μου νομιζω καλυτερα που δε μπορεις την πιτα κ το ψωμι πολυ.εγω απο αυτα μπορω να φαω ανετα οση ποσοτητα θελω! κ με τρομαζει μη ξαναπαρω τα κιλα.ετσι προσπαθω να τρωω οσο λιγοτερη ποσοτητα γινεται οσο κ αν τα δεχεται ευχαριστα το στομαχακι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Alina σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα με το σουβλάκι γιατί κι εγώ που δεν μπορώ το κρέας μία μέρα έφαγα χάμπουγκερ. Μισό το απόγευμα και μισό το βράδυ και δεν με πείραξε καθόλου. Προφανώς το μπιφτέκι του χάμπουγκερ δεν είναι πραγματικό κρέας γι'αυτό δεν με πείραξε χιχιχι.

Bigjason γιατί αγχώνεσαι για το πιάτο; Κι εγώ σε μπωλάκια παγωτού τρώω ή σε πιατάκι φρούτου. Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες, όπως σε ευχαριστεί κι όπως νοιώθεις καλύτερα. Και δεν πειράζει που δεν κάθεσαι στο τραπέζι με τους δικούς σου, αυτό είναι το λιγότερο σε τέτοιο αγώνα που κάνεις για μία νέα αρχή, θα το συνηθίσουν σιγά σιγά.

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:-------------
Δε: 1 αντιδορο,1καφε
Με: 1αβγο βραστο 7& 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ: 2 καρυδια
Βρ: 1φιλετακι κοτοπουλου με 2κτσ πουρε & 2κτσ σαλατα

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Bigjason γιατί αγχώνεσαι για το πιάτο; Κι εγώ σε μπωλάκια παγωτού τρώω ή σε πιατάκι φρούτου. Δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες, όπως σε ευχαριστεί κι όπως νοιώθεις καλύτερα. Και δεν πειράζει που δεν κάθεσαι στο τραπέζι με τους δικούς σου, αυτό είναι το λιγότερο σε τέτοιο αγώνα που κάνεις για μία νέα αρχή, θα το συνηθίσουν σιγά σιγά.


Κανενα ανχος που τροω σε μπολακια παγωτου ισα ισα το εχω συνηθησει κιολας και μου αρεσει.
Οσο για τριτους δεν δινω καθολου σημασια και οταν καθομουνα στο τραπεζι και ξεχνουσα να σηκοθω τα ακουγα γιαυτο και τωρα που δεν καθομαι δεν με απασχολη τι θα πουν οι αλλοι.
Μια φορα καθησα στο τραπεζι για να κανω το χατηρι του πατερα μου και τις προην κοπελας μου και επαθα (δεν θυμαμαι πως το λετε εσεις εδω εφαγα δυο μπουκες πιο γρηγορα αποτι επρεπε και για να σταματηση ο πονος αναγκαστικα να βαλω δαχτυλο για προκαλεσω εξαγογη αυτη ηταν και η μοναδικη φορα)

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας! σημερα γιορταζει ο μικρουλης μου κ παλι γλυκο θα κανω,ευχομαι να μπορεσω να κρατηθω να μην δοκιμασω.αντε να φυγει αυτος ο μηνας γιατι ολο γιορτες κ γενεθλια εχουμε.γενικα σημερα εχω χαλια διαθεση.. θελω να κλαιω χωρις σπουδαιο λογο  :Frown:  αυτες τι μερες γενικα ειχε πεσει η διαθεση μου αλλα σημερα παρα πολυ. λετε να ειναι απο την επεμβαση που τα βιωνω ολα τοσο εντονα? το ειχετε παθει κ εσεις?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Alina να τον χαίρεσαι τον μικρούλη σου. Γιατί να μην δοκιμάσεις από το γλυκό που θα φτιάξεις; Αν φας και δυο κουταλιές γλυκάκι τι έγινε; Εμένα δεν μου έχει πέσει η διάθεσή μου αλλά ξέρω ότι μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό μετά την επέμβαση. Επειδή αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα σε πολλά πράγματα, για κάποιους είναι πιο δύσκολο να προσαρμοστούν και μέχρι να συνηθίσουν η ψυχολογία τους είναι πεσμένη. Με στενοχωρείς γιατί με το να κλαις δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, αντιθέτως με υπομονή και επιμονή κάτι μπορείς να καταφέρεις. Εγώ λέω να κάνεις κάτι πιο δημιουργικό από το να κλαις σήμερα που γιορτάζει και το μπουμπούκι σου, να φτιάξεις το ωραίο γλυκό!! :love:

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι τζινα μου ετσι σκεφτομαι κ εγω αλλα πραγματικα ζοριζω τον εαυτο μου να το κανει.γενικα μετα την επεμβαση ενιωθα πολυ καλυτερα! τωρα επεσα κ ευχομαι να μην κρατησει.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Δυστυχώς τίποτα δεν μας χαρίζεται. Θέλει προσπάθεια και επιμονή για να καταφέρουμε ότι επιθυμούμε. Η επέμβαση μας κάνει ευάλωτους και με τα προβλήματα που έχουμε όλοι μας είναι λογικό να έχουμε σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ψυχολογία μας. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρεις πάλι τον τρόπο να σκέφτεσαι μόνο τα θετικά και να συνέλθεις.

----------


## Mak

αλινακι, μη στεναχωριέσαι, έχει συμβεί σε πολλές από εμάς αυτή τη τάση για κλάμμα, ναι οι ψυχολογικές μεταπτώσεις είναι παρελκόμενο της τεράστιας αλλαγής στη ζωή μας που φέρνει η επέμβαση και τις βιώνουμε χωρίς πανικό, περιμένοντας να περάσουν.. Εγώ δεν ήμουν καλά ψυχολογικά μέχρι και τον τέταρτο μήνα, μετά ανέβηκα απότομα!
Να χαίρεσαι το παιδάκι σου και να απολαύσεις τη γιορτή του!

----------


## lila198621

αλινα εγω απο το 2ο μεχρι τον 4ο μηνα εκλαιγα με τα παντα χωρις λογο.φταινε οι ορμονες μας που εχουν αναστατωθει.αν θες να κλαψεις κλαψε μην το κρατας μεσα σου.ο ψυχιατρος που εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια λεει πως βγαζουμε τα συσσωρευμενα συναισθηματα μας.χρονια πολλα στο μικρουλη σου.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα ειπα να ανεβω στη ζυγαρια για να δω τι χαζομαρες εκανα τωρα που εφαγα 1-2 γλυκακια στις γιορτες.ε λεω θα εχω μεινει σταθερη η θα εβαλα και κανενα γραμμαριακι γιατι πλεον με τρομαζει η ζαχαρη και ακομα και μια κουταλια να φαω νομιζω θα παρω κιλο(χαζη:lol :Smile: .απο 115.5 τωρα ειμαι 113.4 !!!!!εχασα 2 κιλακια χωρις να προσεχω καθολου στις γιορτες????????

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Eleni. Είναι υπέροχη η αίσθηση του και τρώω και αδυνατίζω. Γι'αυτό sleeve και ξερό ψωμί!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβοοοο ελενη μου ειδες τελικα τα γλυκακια με μετρο δε σταματανε την απωλεια. τωρα ειμαι κ εγω στο τριτο μηνα η αληθεια ειναι οτι με το που εκλεισα τον 2 αρχησα να νιωθω πιο πεσμενη.αν ειναι να συνερθω στο τεταρτο οκ! αν κ πραγματικα νιωθω τοσο χαμενη! ενω δε θα επρεπε. απογοητευτηκα απο ενα φιλο που πιστευα αληθινο κ αποδηχτηκε το αντιθετο.ειναι λογικο να στεναχωρηθω απλα πριν την επεμβαση νομιζω δε θα εκλαιγα γιαυτο.δε ξερω η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω σοκαρισμενη! κ με αυτο που εμαθα αλλα κ με την αντιδραση μου.

----------


## lila198621

αλινα εβλεπα μια διαφημιση ταινιας και αρχισα να κλαιω μην το ψαχνεις.οχι μονο θα περασει μετα θα νιωθεις και πολυ καλυτερα θα πετας.εγω με τα μαλλια μου επαθα τρελη πλακα.

----------


## Alina_ed

τι εννοεις? οτι δεν αντεχες την απωλεια των μαλλιων κ σε ερηξε? παντως δε μπορω να ειμαι ετσι.μου θυμιζει ολη η φαση τοτε μετα τη γεννα που με επρναν να μου ευχηθουν για τα γενεθλεια μου κ εκλεγα με λιγμους.τωρα οκ κρατιεμαι κ δε κλαιω αλα οταν μου λενε τις ευχες κ ρωτανε τι κανω!! με το ζορυ κρατιεμαι να κλαψω  :Frown:  παλι

----------


## lila198621

ναι με τα μαλλια μου επαθα σοκ γιατι επεφταν πολυ.δεν εκλαιγα ομως για αυτο εκλαιγα με οτιδηποτε ακομα και αν μου εκανε ο αδερφος μου θυμωνα και εκλαιγα.τωρα εχουν σχεδον σταματησει να πεφτουν.

----------


## Alina_ed

κ εμενα πεφτουν πολυ αλα αυτο δε με εχει σοκαρει.απο πριν την επεμβαση ειχα αυτο το προβλημα με τα μαλλια αρα δε νιωθω οτι αλλαξε κατι. το κακο ειναι οτι ετσι οπως ειμαι το παραμικρο που κανει ο μικρος με ενοχλει κ του φωναζω... ουφ ασ πουμε κατι αλλο! 
λοιπον σημερα το μενου
γαλα με παξιμαδακι
καφε σκετο
μαυροματικα μια κουταλα με αθοτυρο
μετα σκεφτομαι μανταρινι
κ για βραδυ να δοκιμασω 2 μπουκιες απο τη πορτοκαλοπιτα κ λιγο γαλα.

----------


## lila198621

εμενα με γυροφερνει ιωση σημερα και ειμαι καπως.

----------


## Alina_ed

ουπς! αυτες οι ιωσεις δε λενε να τελειωσουν.περαστικουλια ελενη

----------


## lila198621

thanks.το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι βηχας η συναχι ειναι οπως φαινεται γαστρεντεριτιδα οποτε ευχομαι να τελειωσει γρηγορα.

----------


## Alina_ed

προσεχε πολυ τι τρως αυτες τις μερες κ θα περασει γρηγορα θα δεις.λαπαδακι δοκιμασε

----------


## lila198621

μακαρι να μπορουσα να φαω ενα λαπαδακι αλινα.το στομαχι μου δεν αντεχει το ρυζι και τα ζυμαρικα οποτε αποκλειω και το φιδε.εφαγα κριτσινακι για βραδυνο τουλαχιστον.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και να που σαν εχθές, πριν 4 μήνες ήμουν στο Ιπποκράτειο, απώλεια σε αυτόν τον μήνα ? - 5,700!!!!! νομίζω πολύ καλή και σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού μου, όχι πάνω απο 6 κιλά το μήνα,λοιπόν για σήμερα
πρ. 1 καφέ ελληνικός σκέτος
δεκ.1 φρυγανιά
μεσ. ζουμί σούπα 1 κουτάλα, ι/4 πατάτα, 1/2 καρότο μικρό και ένα σπιρτόκουτο μοσχαράκι
απο. 1 καφέ σκέτο, μισό αποξηραμένο βερίκοκο με λίγη κουβερτούρα
βρ. 1 γιαούρτι 1% με φρούτα, 

και επειδή έφαγα νωρίς, ίσως πιο αργά πιώ μισό ποτ. γάλα με βρώμη και λίγο μέλι,

Πήγα και ρώτησα και για γυμναστήριο αυτές τις μέρες, 95 ευρώ το τρίμηνο και ο γυμναστής ( παλιός γνωστός) μου είπε το ταχύτερο δυνατό να ξεκινήσω, γιατί ήδη έχουν ατροφήσει πολύ οι μύες μου, μάλλον θα ξεκινήσω σε καμιά 10 μέρες, τα καλύτερα εεεεεέρχονται!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Χριστίνα τα πας περίφημα. Είναι στο χέρι σου να κάνεις τα καλύτερα να έρθουν κι απ'ότι φαίνεται τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά. Και εις κατώτερα.:starhit:

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη μου φαινεται τοσο περιεργο να μην μπορεις το ρυζακι κ τα ζυμαρικα,εμενα αυτα πανε μια χαρα κατω.υπομονη κ θα περασει η ιωσουλα.
XristinaNikolas μπραβο! καλη συνεχεια! περασαν κιολας 4 μηνες! σαν χτες μου φαινεται που συνατηθηκαμε οταν ειχα ερθει να μιλησω στο γιατρο.ευχομαι να ξανασυναντηθουμε κ να μην γνωρισουμε η μια την αλλη!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα
Εχτες
Πρ: ------------
Δε: 1 κομματι αρτο
Με:κοτοπουλο με 2κτσ πουρε πατατας & 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:2 αμυγδαλα βραζηλιας
Βρ: Μισο ποτηρακι κρασι, μισο τζιν με τονικ, ξηροκαπια και μιση μπανανα. Αυτα απο τις 9 το βραδυ μεχρι τις 7 το πρωι που συμαζευτικα σπιτι. Δεν περπατησα πολυ σημερα αλλα το εριξα στο χορο. επισης ειπια 3 με 3,5 λιτρα νερο.
ΥΓ. Χριστινα συνχαρητηρια για την απωλεια και καλη αρχη για το γυμναστηριο να μας κρατας ενημερους σχετικα με τις ασκησεις που θα κανεις πιστευω να ξεκινησεις με αεροβικη ε?

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα! σημερα ζυγιστηκα κ ειχα ευχαριστη εκλπηξη! 95,400!!! το χτεσινο γλυκακι που τελικα εφαγα 2 φορες χτες (κ το βραδυ λιγο ακομα)  :Stick Out Tongue:  δε σταματησε τη κατηφορα.  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

Συγχαρητήρια Αλίνα! Τα πας περίφημα! Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο! Να αλλάξεις το τικεράκι σου!
Και εγώ μέσα στην ατασθαλία είμαι τις τελευταίες μέρες, παρόλα αυτά χάνω ελαφρώς!

----------


## Alina_ed

ευχαριστω γιωτα μου,βλεπω οτι χανω αργα αλλα σταθερα! κ με ικανοποιει αυτο  :Smile: .για το τικερακι θα το πω στη πωλινα μας γιατι αυτη μου το φτιαχνει.χιχιχ βλεπεις μπαινω απο δικο της λογαριασμο  :Smile:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλίνα. Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα που πιστεύω να σου ανεβάσουν λίγο την ψυχολογία. Είδες που και λίγο γλυκάκι να φας δεν έγινε τίποτα; Πιο πολύ είναι το άγχος σου για το γλυκό που τρως παρά οι θερμίδες που παίρνεις! Καλή κατάβαση.

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα η αληθεια εινα οτι χαρηκα αλλα οχι αρκετα ωστε να φτιαξει η ψυχολογια μου.θελω να ειμαι μεσα, ακομα κ τον αντρα μου τον εστειλα να παει για καφε για να μην το εχω σπιτι.γενικα θελω να ειμαι μονη! κ να μην κανω τιποτα!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Δυστυχώς βοηθάει και ο κρύος καιρός στην άσχημη ψυχολογία. Αν ήταν μία ηλιόλουστη μέρα και έκανε ζέστη μπορεί και να ξεγελιόσουνα να πας μία βόλτα και να ξεχαστείς.

----------


## lila198621

αλινακι χιλια μπραβο.ασχετο το θυροειδη σου τον εχεις κοιταξει τελευταια?πολλες φορες προκαλει τετοιου ειδους θεματα αν δεν λειτουργει σωστα.επισης εμενα με βοηθησε και ενα ηπιο αντικαταθληπτικο ομως ισως δεν θες να μπεις σε τετοια διαδικασια.ρωτα και το γιατρο σου μηπως προτεινει κατι.

----------


## Alina_ed

το θυροειδη εχω ενα χρονο περιπου να τον κοιταξω αλλα ηταν ολα καλα τοτε. για αντικαταθληπτικο δε το σκεφτομαι ακομα,θελω να πιστευω οτι θα περασει παλι.αν συνεχιστει θα το κοιταξω σιγουρα.

----------


## lila198621

μεσα σε ενα χρονο αλλαζουν πολλα κανε μια εξεταση οταν πας για τον επανελεγχο.εμενα οι εξετασεις του θυροειδη ειναι μεσα στις εξετασεις που κανω καθε τριμηνο

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι θα κανω,εξαλου εχω σκοπο να κανω εξετασει μολις περασουν οι γιορτες γιατι απο τον αλλο μηνα δε θα εχψ ασφαλεια κ λεω να το εκμεταλευτω οσο μπορω τωρα

----------


## Mak

Μετά τις χτεσινές ατασθαλίες που δεν τις γράφω γιατί τις διέγραψα από τη μνήμη μου για να συνεχίσω ακάθεκτη σε ένα καλύτερο πρόγραμμα σήμερα, έχουμε και λέμε:

π- τπτ γιατί κοιμόμουν
δ- μισό τοστ με τυρί 
μ- μισό καπουτσίνο και ελάχιστη μαύρη σοκολάτα
α- μισό κομμάτι χοιρινή μπριζόλα, 5-6 τηγανητές πατάτες, λίγη πράσινη σαλάτα με σως
β- ?? δεν έχω όρεξη γιατί έφαγα αργά για μεσημέρι αλλά ποιος ξέρει?

----------


## lila198621

μετα τη χτεσινη απαισια ιωση σημερα:
πρ ελληνικο μετριο
δεκ ενα κριτσινι
μεσ ενα κομματι πατατα και 3 μπουκιες κρεας
απογ μισο κομματι κεηκ
βρ μια μικρη φετα ψωμι 2 μπουκιες κρεας

----------


## Alina_ed

ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα,ενα μπανακι με ησυχεια! χωρις τον μικρο να μου φωναζει απο εξω οπως παντα! καταφερα να χαλαρωσω κ νιωθω πολυ καλα! εφυγε ολη η ενταση.. να παει στο καλο κ να μην ξαναερθει οπως κ τ κιλα!!!! χιχιχιχ
σημερα 
πρωι μιση κουπα γαλα με παξιμαδακι
μια κουταλια γλυκο!
3 πιρουνιες μακαρονια βραστα,αθοτυρο κ μια κουταλια σαλατα
1/4 γιαουρτι με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη
2 κουταλιες τις σουπας τραχανα κ λιγο αθοτυρο
τσαι κ παξιμαδακι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλίνα. Καλέ συ δεν μου έλεγες νωρίτερα ότι αυτό που χρειαζόσουν για να συνέλθεις ήταν ένα ήσυχο μπάνιο να'ρθώ να σου κρατήσω τον μικρούλη;;;;χιχιχιχιχιχι

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχιχ που να το ηξερα οτι θα εχω νταντα! να σε εχω στο νου μου για αλλη φορα! αλα χιχιχ μαλλον θα ειμαστε μακρια,που εισαι αθηνα?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα. Αλίνα μου ναι στην Αθήνα μένω.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα καλη βδομαδα! μου πεφτεις μακρια τζινα κριμα! :P

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα και καλη εβδομαδα
Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι και κουακερ
Δε:----------
Με: κοτοπουλο ψητο & 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1καφε & 1/3 μελομακαρονο
Βρ:2κτσ ρυζι με 2κτσ γαριδες κοκκινιστες & 2κτσ σαλατα

----------


## lila198621

πρ μισο κομματι κεηκ( δεν λεει να τελειωσει το ατιμο)
δεκ τιποτα
μεσ 50 γρ τονο και μια χουφτα σαλατα μαρουλι με βαλεριανα που ηταν τελεια αν βρειτε δοκιμαστε τη
απογ μια φετα ψωμι
βρ μια φετα πολυσπορο ψωμι και μια κουταλια κοτοσαλατα με γιαουρτι οχι μαγιονεζα

----------


## Alina_ed

τσαι κ μισο κομματι κεικ χωρις ζαχαρη
μια κουταλια πορτοκαλοπιτα
αθοτυρο,μισο παξιμαδακι,μια κουταλια τραχανα
2 κρακερακια,2 κοματια αποξυραμενο ακτινιδιο(μου φανηκε πολυ γλυκο! αναρωτιεμαι αν τους βαζουν ζαχαρη!)
κατι θελω ακομα για βραδυνο αλλα δε ξερω τι! μαλλον αθοτυρο η καμια σουπα κνορ .
σημερα περπατησα πολυυυυ ,με την βροχη! δε προηθηκα πηρα την ομπρελα κ γυρισα ολα τα χανια! χιχιχ ειχα χροναι να το κανω να περπαταω τοσο... με βροχη! υπεροχα ηταν

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:-----------
Δε:-----------
Με:2κτσ ρυζι με 2κτσ γαριδες κοκκινιστες & 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1καφε και 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης
Βρ: 1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτγ μελι, 2κτσ μουσλι με βρωμη & 2 μεζουρες πρωτεινη

Το πρωι ειχα βαλει ξυπνητηρι στις 9 το πρωι και τελικα καταφερα να σηκοθω στις 1 το μεσημερι δεν μπορουσα να ανοιξω τα ματια μου δεν ξερω αν μου βγηκε η κουραση απο τα τελευταια ξενυχτια που εκανα παντος το απογευμα περπατησα γτια 1 ωρα και 30 λεπτα και απο το βραδυ αρχισα να παιρνω προτεινη που μου ειχε προτεινη η διατροφολος και την ειχα αμελιση.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με λιγο γαλα χωρις ζαχαρη
μεσ 3/4 κουπας τραχανα με 30 γρ τυρι
απογ μιση φετα μαυρο ψωμι
βρ σουπα απο κιτρινη κολοκυθα που εφτιαξα πριν λιγο
σημερα κρυωνα και οπως βλεπετε επαιξε πολυ σουπα.δεν ειχα και ορεξη για κρεας η ψαρι σημερα και ηταν καλη εναλλακτικη νομιζω μαζι με το τυρι.

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα κοιμομουν μεχρι αργα πηγε μεσημερι ν σηκωθω αλα παραδοξως πειναω πολυ!!! μαλλον το κρυο. ετσι λοιπον 
καφε με λιγο γαλα
2 κρακερακια με αθοτυρο
ενα πιατακι του καφε γιγαντες κοκκινιστους,2 πιρουνιες χορτα βραστα
κρακερακι κ τσαι
ξανα 7 γιγαντες ,μια πιρουνια χορτα
κρακερακι κ μια κουταλια γιαουρτι με γλυκο πορτοκαλι (ετρωγε το μικρο κ δοκιμασα! χιχιχ)
πιο μετα ολο κ κατι θα τσιμπισω ισως πιω λιγο γαλα η κανενα πορτοκαλι.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα, 
εχθές,
πρ. 1 καφέ ελληνικό σκέτο
δεκ. 1 πολύ μικρό κουλουράκι
μεσ. 1 κεσέ άπαχο γιαούρτι με στάρι
από. 1 βαθύ πιάτο πατσά ποδαράκι σκέτο με λεμόνι
βρ. 1 μέντα και αργότερα 1 φέτα ψωμί και 2 πιρουνιές ανάμεικτα λαχανικά

σήμερα,
πρ. .......
δε. μισό ποτ. γάλα και 1 μικρό κουλουράκι
μεσ. 1 κριτσίνι και 3 κουτ. σουπας πουρέ
απ. 2 δάχτυλα χοιρινή μπριζόλα
βρ. 'ισως ένα γιαούρτι ή μια κούπα μανιταρόσουπα.

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα 
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ μουσλι+βρωμη, 1κτγ μελι & 2 μεζουρες πρωτεινη.
Δε:1καφε και 1συκο αποξυραμενο
Με:Μοσχαρακι βραστο κ 1κτσ μακαρονακι κοφτο με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1/2 μπανανα
Βρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ μουσλι+βρωμη, 1κτγ μελι & 2 μεζουρες πρωτεινη.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα δεν μπόρεσα να φάω κανονικά σαν άνθρωπος στο τραπέζι λόγω τρεξίματος. Συνολικά έφαγα:
μισό τοστ με τυρί, αρκετούς ξηρούς καρπούς, ένα μπισκότο, δυο κριτσίνια σπανακιού, μια μπουκιά μελομακάρονου, μια μπουκιά πιροσκί.
Καληνύχτα σας μανικάκια :Wink:

----------


## *Katie

καλημέρα σας!

χθες
π- 2 κριθινα παξιμαδακια μινι και 40γρ γραβιερα, 1/4 μπανανα
δεκ- μια μπαρα με αποξηραμενο συκο και ξηρους καρπους και 1/4 μπανανα
μεσ- λίγο γλωσσα φιλετο με ψητα λαχανικα
απ- 2 κριθινα παξιμαδια μινι με 1κγ ταχινι-μελι και 10γρ τυρι
προ γυμναστηριου 1/4 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο με 1κγ πρωτεινη
βρ- 1/2 τοστ 

και 1 1/2 ωρα γιογκα όπου μας έκαναν τους πιο δυσκολους κοιλιακους που έχω κάνει στην ζωή μου , τα έφτυσα αλλά προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη σήμερα δεν πονάω όπως τις άλλες φορές, μάλλον άρχισα να συνηθίζω, σήμερα έχει αεροβια και βάρη με personal trainer

----------


## lila198621

σημερα σκ@@@@τουλες ειχα νευρα και δεν πολυεφαγα
πρ ενα γαλλικο με λιγο γαλα
δεκ τιποτα
μεσ μισο τοστ
απογ μια φετα ψωμι
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη ευχομαι να ηρεμησες λιγο κ να εφαγες κατι παραπανο.πραγματικα ηταν πολυ λιγα  :Frown: 
σημερα
καπουτσινο με γαλα
κρακερακι
κροκο απο 1 αυγο,σαλατα,4 γιγαντες,4 πατατες σαν τηγανητες στο φουρνο
2 κρακερακια
τσαι
σαλατα ,μια κουταλια αθοτυρο ,μισο παξιμαδακι,4 γιγαντες
αυτες τις μερες με τα κρυα εχω λιγοστεψει πολυ τα υγρα,νερο εχω μερες να πιω κ καφε κ τσαι το εχω ελλατωσει  :Frown:  δε νιωθω αφυδατομενη ακομα αλλα βλεπω οτι η ζυγαρια σα να κολλησε λιγο. αυριο μαλλον πρεπει να κανω κατι σε σουπα να αναγκαστω να παρω παραπανω υγρα

----------


## *Katie

Alina το βραδάκι εγώ έχω καθιερώσει ένα ρόφημα από βοτανα και το πίνω σιγά σιγά πχ όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση, σερφάρω στο ινετ και χαλαρώνω. Με έχει βοηθήσει στην αποτοξινωση , με ηρεμεί και έχω παρατηρήσει και καλύτερη εντερική λειτουργια

χθες 
π- 2 παξιμαδακια με γραβιερα ,1 μανταρινι
δεκ-1 μανταρινι και μια μπαρα wish
μεσ- 3 λαχανοντολμαδες 
απ- 1κσ ξηρους καρπους και 1/2 μηλο
βρ- 1/2 τοστ, λίγο μηλο

----------


## Alina_ed

τι βοτανα βαζεις *Katie η αληθεια ειναι οτι τοσα τσαγακια τα ψιλοβαρεθηκα κ ασ εχω παρει τοσες γευσεις.... ομως η αληθεια ειναι οτι πανε πιο ευκολα κατω απο το νερο. θα δοκιμασω μαλλον με αλλα βοτανα κ εγω μηπως κ αλλαξει η γευση.

----------


## *Katie

είναι μιξ πολλά μαζί, μαραθο, μεντα, ιβισκος, κατι λουλουδια, πρασινο τσαι και αλλα που δεν θυμαμαι. Τα έχω πάρει από ένα μαγαζί στον Ολυμπο που πουλουσε μόνο βοτάνια κλπ. Πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι κανένα βιολογικό μαγαζί που έχουν διάφορα βότανα και ροφήματα.

----------


## Alina_ed

θα το κοιταξω *Katie, προς το παρων εχω σπιτι μονο λουιζα κ πρασινο τσαι εφτιαξα κ το παιδευω τωρα καμια ωρα

----------


## lila198621

αστα αλινα.πηγα να λιποθυμησω στο τσακ προλαβα να κατσω.εφαγα ενα κομματακι σοκολατα για να ερθω στα ισα μου.

----------


## lila198621

εφτιαξα τελεια μπισκοτακια βρωμης με ταχινι και μελι.ειναι τελεια.σου αφηνουν την αισθηση του γεματου στομαχιου πολλη ωρα νομιζεις οτι τρως γλυκο ενω δεν εχει καθολου ζαχαρη μονο μελι.εριξα μεσα και λιγα φουντουκια.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ τιποτα ημουν οδοντιατρο
μεσ ενα κομματακι χοιρινο ενα κομματι πατατα
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης γυρω στις 90 θερμιδες το ενα πηρα τηλ τη διαιτολογο και τη ρωτησα
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

eleni τι επαθες??? γιατι ζαλιστηκες? επειδη δεν ετρωγες καλα? τωρα εισαι ενταξει? τα μπισκοτακια σου ακουγονται υπεροχα! μιαμ μιαμ κ περιμενω αυτες τις μερες κ θελω απεγνωσμενα γλυκο αλλα κρατιεμαι.. 
σημερα 
καπουτσινο σκετο,μισο κομματι κεικ χωρις ζαχαρη
μιση κουπα γαλα
λιγη σουπα κ ενα παξιμαδακι
1 κουταλια αθοτυρο κ μισο παξιμαδακι
2 κουταλιες αθοτυρο με 1 παξιμαδακι
μετα μαλλον λιγο γαλατακι παει καλυτερα κατω απο τα τσαγακια τελικα
συνεχιζω τα πολλα γευματα δυστυχως,ευχομαι να τα ελλατωσω καποια στιγμη

----------


## Mak

κορίτσια και αγόρια, ελπίζω να νιώθετε όλοι καλά, να μη ζαλίσεστε, να μην κρυώνετε και κυρίως να μην πεινάτε! :lol::lol:

Σήμερα:
π- τίποτα, κοιμόμουν
δ- γάλα με δημητριακά
μ- δυο κουταλιές της σούπας φακιές με ένα κομμάτι φέτα
α- μισό μελομακάρονο
β- μια χούφτα πατατάκια φούρνου

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1/3 μπανανα
Δε:1 συκο & 1δαμασκηνο αποξηραμενο
Με:2πιρουνιες φασολακια με χαντρες, 1 αυγο βραστο & 2 κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1 καφε και 2 καρυδια
Βρ:1/2 γιαουρτι, 2κτσ μουσλι με βρωμη, 1κτγ μελι & 2μεζουρες πρωτεινη

Το πρωι μολις ξυπνησω θα ζυγιστω κλεινω 4 μηνες σημερα.

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα!!!!!αλινα μου επεσε το ζαχαρο απο οτι καταλαβα γιατι εφαγα ελαχιστα και εκανα και γυμναστικη εχοντας παρει τοσο λιγες θερμιδες.αν εχεις αναγκη για γλυκο τα μπισκοτακια αυτα ειναι οτι πρεπει.δεν εχουν καθολου ζαχαρη μονο μελι ομως σου δινουν την αισθηση του γλυκου και δεν εχουν πολλες θερμιδες ειναι ωραιο σαν ενδιαμεσο σνακ.και εγω μεχρι να καταφερω να κανω 5-6 γευματα ετρωγα πολλες φορες απο λιγο μην σε αγχωνει αυτο.
την πρωτοχρονια εκλεισα 6 μηνες και κανοντας απολογισμος εχουμε 43.5 κιλα μειον πραγμα τελειο μιας και ποτε δεν ειχα καταφερει να χασω τοσα κιλα και μαλιστα χωρις να πειναω.μπαινοντας στον 7ο μηνα δεν εχουν αλλαξει σχεδον καθολου οι ποσοτητες που τρωω απλα μπορω να φαω λιγο πιο γρηγορα απο οτι 2 μηνες πριν που ηθελα 2 ωρες για να φαω ενα κομματακι κρεας.χαλαρωση σχεδον καθολου εκτος λιγο στα μπρατσα.αυτα τα ολιγα.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα!!! ελενη να να προσεχεις τις υπογλυκαιμιες ειναι υπουλο πραγμα... η απωλεια σου τελειααα! σκεφτομαι οτι αν συνεχισω κ εγω ετσι στο εξαμηνο θα εχω χασει περιπου 40! μου φαινεται αιστευτο να συμβει κ ετσι εχω βαλει για στοχο τα 30. σε 2,5 μηνες περιπου εχασα 21 κιλα σημερα ημουν 95! γενικα τρωω μεγαλη ποσσοτητα σχετικα κ χωρις να με ενοχλει.εκτος απο τις μερες που δε πηρα το λαπραζολ κ δε μπορουσα να φαω τιποτα! νιωθω οτι εχω χασει λιγο περισσοτερο κ αν καταφερω να παω για πιπι να δειξει ακομα πιο κατω η ζυγαρια.χτες εβαλα ρουχα που φοραγα στα 82 κιλα κ ηταν κ φαρδια τα πατελονια,οι μπλουζες ηταν καλες αλλα τονιζαν λιγο την κοιλιτσα. μου ειχε πει η διαιτολογος πριν την επεμβαση οτι θα δειχνω 15 κιλα λιγοτερα απο οσο θα ειμαι κ μου φαινοταν απιστευτο! να που συμβαινει ομως!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> κορίτσια και αγόρια, ελπίζω να νιώθετε όλοι καλά, να μη ζαλίσεστε, να *μην κρυώνετε* και κυρίως να μην πεινάτε! :lol::lol:


όπως λέω συγκεκριμένα στον άνδρα μου ....κάνει μπούζιιιιιιιιιιιιι,σε λίγο θα είμαι ένα ωραιότατο παγάκι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχιχ αστα να πανε με το κρυο! επεσε κ η κριση μαζι κ δε ξερουμε πως να ζεσταθουμε. ο αντρας μου με πειραζει κ εμενα,αλλες χρονιες ημουν με κοντομανικα κ τωρα με 3 μπλουζες κ παλι τρεμω! με πειραζει οτι γερασα κ γιαυτο κρυωνω! γιατι ετσι ελεγα στη πεθερα μου παλια :P

----------


## lila198621

ακομα περνεις λαπραζολ αλινα?αφηστε το κρυο ειναι απαισιο και αισχρο.χανουμε πολυ λιπος για αυτο χωραμε σε ρουχα που χωραγαμε οταν ημασταν λιγοτερα κιλα.με κοιταγα χτες στον καθρεφτη στο ασανσερ του οδοντιατρου και επαθα πλακα.με 20 ακομα κιλα θα ειμαι σχεδον αδυνατη εμφανισιακα τουλαχιστον.η κοιλιτσα η βλαμμενη εχει μεινει ακομα και μου χαλαει το προφιλ γαμωτο σαν σαμαρακι ειναι το μονο που πεταει αλλιως θα φαινομουν ακομα πιο αδυνατη:grind:

----------


## Alina_ed

η κοιλια ειναι δυσκολο σημειο! ειδικα σε οσες εχουν κανουν κ παιδακι.παντως τους πιο πολους ποντους απο εκει τους εχασα! κ παλι δειχνει! απο την κοιλια εχασα 19 ποντους μεχρι τωρα ενω απο το υπολοιπο σωμα περιπου 11.ναι περνω ακομα λαπραζολ εκανα να τα σταματησω κ ζοριστικα ασχημα,καουρες πολλες ,εμετους κ καθολου φαι.ευχομαι τον αλλο μηνα να μην τα χρειαζομαι.εσυ ποσο καιρο τα πηρες?

----------


## lila198621

3 μηνες ομως εγω δεν το αντεχα μου εκανε αναγουλα

----------


## Alina_ed

ελπιζω να το κοψω κ εγω στους 3 μηνες,ειναι κ ακριβουτσικο το ατιμο... περιεργο που σου εφερνε αναγουλες.οταν το επερνες ησουν νηστικη? εμενα μου φερνει αναγουλες η πολυβιταμινη κ δε την περνω καθημερινα πια,μερα παρα μερα δεν την αντεχω καθε μερα.

----------


## lila198621

ειναι αναβραζουσα η πολυβιταμινη?

----------


## Alina_ed

οχι ειναι σε καψουλα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μισο φλυτζανι καφε
μεσ 5 γαριδες
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και εναν ελληνικο
βρ ενα κομματακι χοιρινο ενα καροτο σαλατα το μισο εφαγα το υπολοιπο ο σκυλος που παραμονευε ποτε θα σταματησω να τρωω

----------


## Alina_ed

καταφερα να περπατησω παλι ενα 2ωρο κ το χαρηκα! 
μιση κουπα γαλα
μισο κουπα χημο πορτοκαλι
2 κυβακια κοτοπουλο σουβλακι ,μισο κομματακι πατατα φουρνου
ενα καφε
ενα τσαι κ ενα μικρο μπισκοτακι
κρασοποτηρο γαλα κ 1 παξομαδακι

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ μουσλι,1κτγ μελι & 2μεζουρες πρωτεινη
Δε:1 μανταρινι και εναν καφε
Με:2κτσ σαλατα και ενα αβγο βραστο
Απ:1συκο αποξηραμενο
Βρ:2κτσ σαλατα και λιγο τονο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα 
πρ εναν ελληνικο μετριο με λιγο γαλα
δεκ μισο τοστ
μεσ ψαρι 80γρ περιπου μια πηρουνια χορτα χωρις λαδι
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης 
βρ ενα κομματι πρασοπιτα

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Kαλησπέρα, προσπαθώ να γράφω κάθε μέρα αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω, τελικά για σήμερα...
πρ. ........
δεκ. 1 καφέ ελληνικό σκέτο και 1 κουλουράκι με σουσάμι
μεσ. 1 κόκκαλο απο χοιρινή μπριζόλα και σαλάτα λάχανο με σέλινο και κρεμμύδι,
μετά απο λίγο έφαγα και 3 μπουκιές ψαχνό κρέας
απο. 1 καφέ γαλλικό και 1/2 φέτα κέικ 
βρ. λίγο γάλα

Υπολόγισα για πρώτη φορά τις θερμίδες μου και για σήμερα είναι στο σύνολο 710, κάνει πολύ κρύο και δεν πάω πουθενά, αλλά και αυτό δεν είναι και άσχημο...... αλλά για λίγο γιατι θέλω να βγώ να περπατήσω!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας! σημερα το παρακανα! πηγαμε σε κατι γενεθλια κ ξεφυγα καπως σε ποσσοτητα αλλα παραδοξως νιωθω καλα! δε νιωθω καν οτι γεμισε το στομαχακι
μισο κρασοποτηρο γαλα κ 3 μπισκοτακια με μελι(τα εφτιαξα εγω κ εχουν 62 θερμιδες το ενα
2 φασολακια,5 κουκια,μισο κοματακι πατατα κοκινιστα,1 κουταλια αθοτυρο
2 μπισκοτακια (τι ηθελα κ τα εφτιαξα!,ονειρο τα ατιμα)
σαλατα με λαχανο,πορτοκαλι,μηλο,καρο ο,κουνουπιδι,ενα κυβακι χοιρινο με σελινο.ενα καλτσουνι χορταρινο
μισο κοματι τσουρεκι! κ μια κουταλια τουρτα 
ντροπη μου ηταν η σημερινη μερα ,ουφ να τελειωσουν αυτες οι γιορτες! οσο παει βλεπω κ αυξανω τις ποσοτητες κ δε μου αρεσει.

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε.
Εχτες
Πρ:1/2γιαουρτι,2κτσ μουσλι,1κτγ μελι & 2 μεζουρες πρωτεινη 
Δε:2καρυδια
Με:Ψαροσουπα(μπακαλιαρακι, ατατα,καροτο) & 2κτσ σαλατα
Αργοτερα μισο ποτηρι κρασι
Απ:1 καφε & λιγους ξηρους καρπους
Βρ:Το ιδιο με το πρωι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα εκανα αλλη μια φορα προσπαθεια να φαω σκετο κρεατακι,σχεδον σκετο δηλαδη με μια μπουκια ψωμακι αλλα παλι τζιφος... κανω εμετους τωρα μιση ωρα  :Frown:  απορω πως μπορειτε κ τρωτε τοσο σωστα! εμενα το στομαχακι μονο σαλατες κ αμυλο δεχεται. νομιζω δε το ξαναπροσπαθησω αρκετα! θα τρωω αυτα που μπορω κ ασ μην ειναι ιδανικα για την απωλεια των κιλων. τρομαζω με την ιδεα μηπως δε τρεφομαι σωστα κ ξαναπαρω τα κιλα,η αλλα δε μπορω κ αυτη την κατασταση

----------


## lila198621

αλινα δοκιμασε να φας κιμα με λιγο κριθαρακι.πιο πολυ κριθαρακι μεχρι να μπορεις να ανεχτεις το κρεας.τσιγαρισε τον κιμα σε μια κουταλια λαδακι ριξε λιγο ζωμο κρεατος(καλυτερα να φτιαξεις μονη σου οι ετοιμοι εχουν αλατι και συντηρητικα) αστο να βρασει ριξε το κριθαρακι και ετοιμη.επισης μπορεις να κανεις κοτοπουλο με γιαουρτι ή κρεμα τυρι στο μπλεντερ σαν αλοιφη και να το τρως με κανενα κριτσινακι ή παξιμαδακι σαν ντιπ και τρωγε οσο μπορεις γαλακτοκομικα και αυγο αν το αντεχεις.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Alina με το κρέας έχω κι εγώ θέμα. Μοσχάρι και κοτόπουλο μου πέφτει πολύ βαρύ και το χοιρινό το ανέχομαι κάπως καλύτερα. Τρώω κρέας μόνο σε μορφή κιμά που με ψιλοενοχλεί και πάλι αλλά το ανέχομαι καλύτερα. Ενώ άλλα που δεν με πειράζουν μπορώ και τα τρώω γρήγορα, το κρέας και τον κιμά τα τρώω πολύ αργά. Έχω παρατηρήσει δε ότι με ενοχλούν λιγότερο όταν τα συνοδεύω με σαλάτα, ρύζι ή μακαρόνια. Π.χ. τρώω μία μπουκιά σαλάτα πρώτα και μετά ένα κομματάκι κρέας, περιμένω λίγο και ξανά το ίδιο. Και με βοηθάει πολύ όταν νοιώθω βαρύ το στομάχι μου να ξαπλώνω. Ευτυχώς δεν κάνω εμετό αλλά και μερικές φορές που ένοιωσα έντονη αναγούλα ξαπλώνοντας και πέρνοντας βαθιές ανάσες ηρέμησε το στομάχι μου. Προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να τρως γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα και τυριά για να αντικαθιστάς κάπως την πρωτεϊνη του κρέατος. Μην ανησυχείς γιατί για να ξαναπάρεις τα κιλά πρέπει να τρως πολλές θερμίδες που συνήθως τις βρίσκουμε στα γλυκά.

----------


## lila198621

αλινα ξεχασα να σε ρωτησω αν τρως ψαρι?αν το ανεχεσαι τρωγε συχνα αντι για κρεας.

----------


## Alina_ed

ανεχομαι το ψαρι κ το ψιλοτρωω αν κ το μισω σαν γευση... τα τυροκομικα τα εχω ταραξει κ τα αυγα τα τρωω αρκετα.βραστο γευστικα δε το μπορω, ποτε δε το ετρωγα αλλα σταπατσαδα στο αντικολητικο μου αρεσει πολυ! αυτο με τη σαλατα μαλλον οντως βοηθαει γιατι στο τραπεζι προχτες εφαγα λιγο χοιρινο με μπολικη σαλατα σιγα σιγα κ το κρατησα. βεβαια ετρωγα μια μπουκια 2 ωρες τελευταια εφυγα απο το τραπεζι χιχιχ θα δοκιμασω να το κανω ινες κ ανακατεμενο σε σαλατα την αλλη φορα.το μεσημερι δε ξερω με επιασε απογοητευση! αλλα που θα παει! θα προσπαθω τουλαχιστον θερμιδικα να μη ξεφευγω πολυ αν κ με αμυλο στη διατροφη

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα μπορεις να κανεις μπιφτεκια τονου(γιαμι γιαμι) για να μην σε ενοχλει η ψαριλα ή να το μαγειρεψεις με μυρωδικα αν σε ενοχλει μονο η μυρωδια.το αυγο καντο ομελετα φουρνου με λαχανικα.

----------


## Alina_ed

μμμ καλη ιδεα τα μιφτεκια τονου! θα τα κανω!

----------


## lila198621

Οσπρια τρως?εχουν και αυτα πρωτεινες.

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο κομματι πρασοπιτα
δεκ εναν καφε με λιγο γαλα
μεσ 80γρ περιπου αρνι 
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και μια κουπα ζουμι απο ραδικια πικρα
βρ 3/4 κουπας τραχανα

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη ναι κ οσπρια τρωω απλα ολα αυτα θερμιδικα ειναι νομιζω πιο πανω απο το απλο κρεατακι. τελος παντων το ξεχνω το σημερινο ξεσπασμα. 
σημερα
καφε με λιγο γαλα,ενα μπισκοτακι με μελι
μπισκοτακι
μισο ξυλακι κοτοπουλο με λιγο ψωμακι 
2 μπισκοτακια
τσαι λεμονι.
1/3 κουπα φιδε με γιαουρτι

----------


## lila198621

Με τοσο μικρες ποσοτητες που τρωμε μην καθεσαι να υπολογιζεις αν οι φακες εχουν πιο πολλες θερμιδες απο το κρεας.τα οσπρια ειναι αναγκαια.δεν λεω να φας καμια σακουλα γαριδακια αλλα μην μετρας θερμιδες στις φακες ή τη σουπα ας πουμε.

----------


## Alina_ed

μαλλον εχειςδικιο ελενη μου,δε ξερω γιατι με εχει πιασει τετοιο αγχος τελευταια με τη διατροφη κ τα κιλα. σημερα θα προσπαθησω να φαω ψαρακι ηταν απο τα λιγα εφοδια που εχουν μεινει στο καταψυκτη. με αυτη τη κριση ισως κ να βοηθησει τελικα που το στομαχακι αντεχει τα οσπρια κ τα ζυμαρικα. χιχιχ τουλαχιστον δε θα μενω τελειως νηστικη :P ουφ ασ το διακομοδησουμε λιγο γιατι αλλιως θα τα παιξουμε ολοι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλησπέρα κοριτσια. 

Εγω πια αρχισα να φοβαμαι ότι μπορω να φάω αρκετα μεγαλες ποσότητες και αυτο μου δημιουργει ανχος και για το ποσα κιλα θα παρω τωρα, αλλα και για το μετα.....

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Πολινάκι μου, χαίρομαι που είσαι εδώ και παρακολουθείς, σε είχαμε χάσει για λίγο, εύχομαι η εγκυμοσύνη σου να είναι "θαύμα", πές μας τι τρώς τώρα και πώς σου έχει πει ο/η διατροφολόγος σου να το χειρηστείς?

Αλινάκι μου γλυκό, πόσα απο αυτά τα μπισκότα θα φάς ακόμη!!! χιχιχιχι φαντάζομαι πόσο νόστημα θα ε'ιναι, παρακαλώ συνταγή για τα μπισκότα και για ψαροτονομπίφτεκα!!
Λοιπόν σήμερα
πρ. τίποτα ( δεν το κάνω επίτιδες, αλλά είχα γιατρούς)
δεκ. τιποτα
μεσ. 2 κούπες μανιταρόσουπα
απο. 1 τσάι μίξ ( ιπποφαές, τσουκνίδα, φασκόμηλο, βουνού) και 2 κριτσίνια ολικής, παιδια φανταστικά απο το λιντλ και μόνο 52 θερ. το ένα.
βρ. σίγουρα 1 κουτάλα φασολάδα που την τελείωσα τώρα.

----------


## lila198621

χριστινα τα ετρωγα και εγω τα κριτσινια αυτα ομως μου εκαναν δυσκοιλιοτητα.τωρα τρωω μπισκοτακια βρωμης με μελι και ταχινι χωρις ζαχαρη.οσο τωρα για τα τονομπιφτεκακια 2 κονσερβες τονο ,ενα αυγο, δυο πατατες μετριες λιωμενες με το πιρουνι,κρεμμυδακι φρεσκο,μαιντανο,ανηθο αν δεν θες μαιντανο.αν γινει το μειγμα νερουλο βαλε λιγη φρυγανια.τα ψηνουμε στο φουρνο πανω σε λαδοκολλα για να μην ριξεις επιπλεον λαδι για 20 περιπου λεπτα στους 180.μου αρεσει να το συνοδευω με αγγουρακι κομμενο σε κυβακια με ανηθο λιγο λαδι και ξυδι ή με τουρσι αγγουρακι.

----------


## Mak

Γεια σας παιδιά! Είναι η πρώτη βδομάδα στους 8 μήνες που είμαι χειρουργημένη που δεν έχασα καθόλου βάρος, οπότε ίσως να μπαίνω στη λεγόμενη φάση "πλατώ" όπου ο οργανισμός σταματάει για λίγο, κάνει ένα διάλειμμα να προσαρμοστεί στα νέα δεδομένα. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να χάσω 4-5 ακόμη και να σταθεροποιηθώ εκεί.

----------


## polinaki1983

Τελικα ειμαι η μονη που ειχα τοσα πολλα πλατω απο την αρχη μεχρι τωρα?  :Frown:  ελπιζω καπια στιγμη να μπορεσω να φτασω τον στοχο μου.....

Χριστινακι μου σημερα η μερα μου πηγε ως εξης:
πρ γαλα με λιγη σοκολατα και ενα μικρο κομματακι κρουασαν
και 1 μπουκια ψωμι τοστ με τυρι

δεκ 10 πατατακια

μες λιγο κοτοπουλο(ισως 2 τσιμπιες?),2 κομματακια πατατα (μιση πατατα δλδ), 1 κουταλια γιαουρτι και 1/3 φετας ψωμι

απογ 1 μπανανα κυπριακη (ειναι η μιση σε μεγεθος απο τις εισαγωμενες) 

βρ (στις 6) 150 γρ φακοριζο με ενα κομματακι αραβικη πιτα στο μεγεθος παλαμης και 1 κουταλια γιαουρτι.

Τωρα ηπια 1 μικρο ποτηρι φρεσκοστιμμενο χυμο πορτοκαλι μαζι με το χαπι σιδηρου μου και κατα τις 9 θα πιω ακομα 1 φλ γαλα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ τιποτα πηγα για εξετασεις
δεκ 1/4 κρουασαν χωρις γεμιση(ημουν ακομα εκτος σπιτιου)
μεσ 80γρ περιπου ψαρι μια πηρουνια χορτα βραστα χωρις λαδι
απογ 1/4 κρουασαν μια κουταλια του γλυκου μαρμελαδα εσπεριδοειδων παραγωγης μου
βρ μια μπρουσκετα με μια φετα γαλοπουλα ενα μικρο κομματακι μοτσαρελα φρεσκια και ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κετσαπ

----------


## lila198621

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Τελικα ειμαι η μονη που ειχα τοσα πολλα πλατω απο την αρχη μεχρι τωρα?  ελπιζω καπια στιγμη να μπορεσω να φτασω τον στοχο μου.....
> 
> Χριστινακι μου σημερα η μερα μου πηγε ως εξης:
> πρ γαλα με λιγη σοκολατα και ενα μικρο κομματακι κρουασαν
> και 1 μπουκια ψωμι τοστ με τυρι
> 
> δεκ 10 πατατακια
> 
> ...


και εγω πολινακι πεφτω σε πλατο.τον περασμενο μηνα δεν εχασα κανενα κιλο και αυτον εχασα 5 μαζεμενα.εχω χασει βεβαια 43 κιλα οποτε δεν πρεπει να παραπονιεμαι τωρα που ο ρυθμος απωλειας μειωθηκε λιγο.

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου μου εχεις λειψει πολυυυυ κ εσυ κ ο γιοκας σου,ευχομαι να τα πουμε καποια στιγμη. 
η συνταγη για τα μελενια κουλουρακια ειναι
150γρ μελι
200γρ σογιελαιο
κανελα,λιγο λικερ πικραμυγδαλο η αρωμα πικραμυγδαλο
μια φαρινα 500γρ με αρωμα πορτοκαλι
οι θερμιδες τις μετρησα για 73
κοματια που βγηκαν μικρουλια βεβαια ειναι 62 το κομματι
ομως δε τα συνιστω! σιγουρα παχαινουν εξαλου το μελι εχει πιο πολλες θερμιδες απο τη ζαχαρη,εγω δε τα ξαναφτιαχνω ειναι κολαση! σημερα εκανα τυροκουλουρα! αλλα απο εκει! υπεροχα κ δεν εχουν ζαχαρη τουλαχιστον.ασε που τα εξαφανησαν ολα απο τη λαμαρινα! κ ετσι ευτυχως δε προλαβα να φαω πολλα...
σημερα 
κουλουρακι μελενιο
καφε με λιγο γαλα
5 ροδελες πατατας ενα κρεμμυδακι κ λιγο ψαρι πλακι
τσαι
3,4 τυροκουλουρα
μια μικρη μπανανα

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα κριτσίνι σπανακιού και 5-6 αμύγδαλα
μ- 1/4 club sandwich και λίγες πατάτες τηγανητές
α- ένα κριτσίνι σπανακιού
β- μισό μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο

Καληνύχτα σας μανικάκια μου:saint:

----------


## Alina_ed

καληνυχτα σου! αλλα καπως νωρις δε πας για νανι?  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> καληνυχτα σου! αλλα καπως νωρις δε πας για νανι?


Αλινα μου, είμαι σαν τις κότες, νωρίς στο κοτετσάκι μου! Που να με έβλεπες όταν είχα και τα περισσότερα κιλά, η υπνηλία μου ήταν μνημειώδης! Μετά τις 8.30 άρχιζαν τα χασμουρητά!

----------


## Alina_ed

χχιχι σαν την αδερφη μου κ εσυ,εγω κοιμαμαι το πρωι,μετα τις 5 τα ξημερωματα συνηθως, χιχιχ εσυ τοτε θα ξυπνας ε?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Ελένη η συνταγή σου για τονομπιφτέκια φαίνεται να είναι πολύ νόστιμη, θα τη δοκιμάσω. Δυστυχώς δεν μου αρέσει το ψάρι και κανονικά τρώω μόνο τηγανητά καλαμαράκια, γάβρο και χταποδάκι. Έχω φάει 2-3 φορές τηγανητό γάβρο μετά το sleeve και δεν με πείραξε!! ʼγνωσται αι βουλαί του στομαχιού μου. Αλλά δεν είναι καλή διατροφή οπότε προς το παρόν τρώω μόνο τόνο. Με ενοχλεί λιγάκι αλλά βασικά τον έχω βαρεθεί. Έτσι όμως όπως το κάνεις εσύ σίγουρα θα είναι νόστιμο αλλά και θρεπτικό. Και τα μπισκότα της Αλίνας φαίνονται πολύ νόστιμα αλλά επειδή είμαι γλυκατζού αποφεύγω προς το παρόν να φτιάχνω οτιδήποτε γλυκό.

----------


## Alina_ed

ΤΖΙΝΑ καλα κανεις κ αποφευγεις! εγω λεω να κοψω κ τα αλμυρα! αυτα που εκανα σημερα ειναι πιο κολαση! λυπαμαι τους αλλους να μη τους φτιαχνω αλλα με εχει πιασει κ τσιμπαω συνεχεια... θελω να ελπιζω οτι φταιει η περιοδος.τσακισα αλλα 3 τυροκουλουρακια. παντως μεχρι να μου περασει η κριση δε τους ξαναφτιαχνω.... λεω τα τονομπιφτεκακια να τα κανω αυριο,πιστευω θα αρεσουν κ στους αντρες μου.λεω να βαλω κ λιγο λαδακι μεσα στο μιγμα καμια κουταλια της σουπας γιατι χωρις δε ξερω αν θα τους αρεσει.στα δικα μου δε θα βαλω αρκετα το ξεφτυλισα σημερα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα σε καταλαβαίνω, είναι δύσκολο όταν μαγειρεύεις για τους άλλους να μην τσιμπάς κι εσύ. Όσες φορές έχω συζήσει με κάποιον πάντα πάχαινα!! Η αυτοσυγκράτησή μου φτάνει μέχρι να μην αγοράσω κάτι και το βάλω μέσα στο σπίτι. Αν όμως το έχω μπροστά μου δύσκολα κρατιέμαι. Γι'αυτό και τώρα που ζω μόνη μου είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να μένω μακρυά από πειρασμούς. Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο στην όρεξή σου και ότι είσαι αδιάθετη. Προσπάθησε να βάλεις ένα όριο π.χ. 3 τυροκουλουράκια την ημέρα και εξαφάνισέ τα από μπροστά σου. Βάλτα κάπου που να μην τα βλέπεις εύκολα και κάθε φορά που θέλεις να φας κουλουράκι φάε αντ'αυτού κάτι άλλο, λίγο φρούτο, ένα καρότο κάτι τέλος πάντων για να ξεγελαστείς. Όσο για τα τονομπιφτεκάκια εγώ λέω να βάλω τόνο σε λάδι λίγο στραγγισμένο οπότε δεν θα προσθέσω και άλλο λάδι. Καλή επιτυχία στα τονομπιφτεκάκια σου και άφησε και κανέναν άλλο να φάει από αυτά!!:lol::lol:

----------


## lila198621

Τσουπρες καλημερα.
Τζινα και εγω τονο σε λαδι βαζω και χυνω το πολυ λαδι.αλινα φταιει η περιοδος για την ταση για φαγητο ομως οπως επι και η τζινα προσπαθησε να φας κατι "καλο".πειτε μου πως σας εγιναν τα μπιφτεκακια.για οσες δεν τρωτε ψαρι σας εχω εναλλακτικη με μαλακια με αλλη συνταγη ομως.

----------


## Alina_ed

γειας μανικακια τα τονομπιφτεκακια μεταφερθηκανε για αυριο.οι αντρες μου απαιτησαν μακαρονακια με κιμα.εβαλα ολικης μακαρονακι κ στο κιμα ελαχιστο λαδακι κ θα προσπαθησω να φαω κ εγω για να δουμε!.ευτυχως απο θεμα ορεξης ειμαι καλυτερα σημερα σα να ηρεμισα λιγο.αρκεστηκα στο ενα τυροκουλουρακι κ ακομα δε νιωθω οτι θελω να φαω μεσημεριανο. eleni198621 τρελενομαι για τα υπολοιπα θαλασσινα εκτος ψαρι για δωσε κ την αλλη συνταγουλα να την εχουμε!  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα η συνταγη ολη δικη σου.θα την γραψω το απογευμα που θα μπω απο τον υπολογιστη μου γιατι τωρα σας γραφω απο το κινητο.

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχ οκ ελενη μου οποτε μπορεις!  :Smile:  
τελικα το κιμα δε το καταφερα.δοκιμασα 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου κ ζοριστικα.ετσι εφαγα γιαουρτακι με δημητριακα. το βραδυ θα προσπαθησω εστω αλλα 2 κουταλακια. σημερα λοιπον 
καφε με λιγο γαλα
τυροκουλουρακι
2 κουταλιες του γλυκου κιμα με μακαρονακι,μισο γιαουρτι με δημητριακα
μετα μαλλον
τσαι
μπισκοτο πολυδημητριακων
προσπαθεια για λιγο κιμα ακομα
κρασοποτηρο γαλα

----------


## lila198621

εχουμε και λεμε σας λεω τι συνταγη και την προσαρμοζεται στις ποσοτητες εσεις αναλογα με την ποσοτητα που θελετε να κανετε.
μια σουπια,ενα καλαμαρι,μια φετα ψωμι μονο ψιχα μουλιασμενο και στημενο,ενα κρεμμυδι,μαιντανο,σελινο,σ ορδο οποιος θελει και το ανεχεται,λιγο ξυδι,αλατι,πιπερι,λαδι,ριγα νη και μαλλον θα χρειαστει και λιγη φρυγανια τριμενη.αν εχετε μηχανη του κιμα περνατε ολα τα στερεα υλικα απο τη μηχανη και μετα προσθετετε τα υπολοιπα και αν χρειαζεται και φρυγανια.αν εχετε μπλεντερ τα αλεθουμε οχι να γινουν νιανια ολα μαζι και παλι αν χρεαστει οταν τα πλαθουμε προσθετουμε φρυγανια.τα πλαθουμε και τα βαζουμε με πατατες στο φουρνο. εμεις με αυτοι την ποσοτητα τρωγαμε 2 ατομα πριν κανω εγχειρηση αναλογα βεβαια και με το μεγεθος της σουπιας και του καλαμαριου.τα ειχα δει πριν χρονια στο μαμαλακη τα εκαναν σε ενα μοναστηρι και τα φτιαχνω οποτε νηστευουμε και τρωμε λαδι.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ εναν ελληνικο με λιγο γαλα
μεσ λιγο ζουμι απο τη φασολαδα και 30γρ τυρι
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο το οποιο δεν με πειραξε κατα περιεργο τροπο.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

eleni, Ελενάκη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συνταγή, θα την φτιάξω σίγουρα.
Σχετικά με τα κριτσίνια αυτά επειδή είναι νόστιμα και τρώω 1 ή 2 την ημέρα, λές να μην βοηθούν το πρόβλημα της δυσκοιλιότητας? έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα δηλ. ενεργούμε κάθε 3 μέρες περίπου, αυτά τα κουλουράκια της βρώμης απο που τα αγοράζεις?
Αλινάκι σε ευχαριστώ και σένα για την συνταγή, τώρα που κάνει κρύο νιώθω οτι θέλω να τρώω περισσότερο..... ούφ ανέβασα την ζυγαριά ψηλά γιατί με τρώει η αγωνία κάθε τόσο, έτσι είπα να κάνω ζυγαροαποτοξίνωση!! χαχα, λοιπόν σήμερα
πρ. 1/2 φλ. γάλα και 3 κ.γλ. βρώμη
δε. 1καφέ σκετο 1 αποξ. βερύκοκο
με. 2 κουτάλες φασολάδα
απ. 1 καφέ νές και 1 1/2 κριτσίνι ολικής
βρ. 2 κουτάλες φασολάδα και 2 τριγωνάκια και 4 μικρούλικα παξιμαδάκια
λίγο αργότερα 2 μικρά κομματάκια σοκολάτα...... αυτά φιλιά και καλυνήχτες

----------


## Mak

Τελικά ξεκόλησε λίγο η ζυγαριά σήμερα...

π- μισό τοστ με τυρί
δ- λίγα αμύγδαλα
μ- ένα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο με λάχανο σαλάτα
α- ένα κριτσίνι σπανακιού
β- μια χούφτα πατατάκια φούρνου

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα
χριστινα τα μπισκοτακια βρωμης δεν τα αγορασα τα εφτιαξα.η συνταγη ειναι
100γρ ταχινι
120γρ μελι
120γρ βρωμη 
μια χουφτα ξηρου καρπους ή αποξηραμενα φρουτα
τα ανακατευεις ολα μαζι πλαθεις μικρα κουλουρακια και τα ψηνεις 10' στους 180.μην τα ψησεις παραπανω αν δεις οτι ειναι ακομα μαλακα οταν θα κρυωσουν θα σκληρινουν.
ειχα και εγω το ιδιο θεμα με τη δυσκοιλιοτητα και τα κουλουρακια με βοηθησαν αρκετα.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας! ελενη μου εχω κ εγω το ιδιο θεμα,εχω μια βδομαδα να παω  :Frown:  κ υποφερω πολυ. ελεγα να μην ξανακανω γλυκα αλλα θα τα δοκιμασω κ αυτα! οσο για τη ζυγαρια θελω κ εγω να την κρυψω, κοντα ενα κιλο πανω με εδειξε η ατιμη

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα μου είναι λογικό να σε δείχνει πιο πάνω η ζυγαριά με μία εβδομάδα που έχεις να πας!! Μην το αφήνεις τόσο πολύ, κάνε κάτι. Εγώ όταν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο παίρνω υπόθετα γλυκερίνης που είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνα, έχουν και 1,5 ευρώ μόνο και είναι αποτελεσματικά (μου τα είχε συστήσει χειρούργος από παλιότερο χειρουργείο που είχα κάνει). Στην ανάγκη ρώτα και τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα ειναι πολλες μερες μια βδομαδα.και εγω χρησιμοποιω υποθετα γλυκερινης αν δεν παω τουαλετα πανω απο 5μερες μου το εχει πει και ο γιατρος.τα μπισκοτακια με βοηθησαν αρκετα τωρα παω καθε δευτερη μερα.ειναι απαισια η δυσκοιλιοτητα.μην σκας για τη ζυγαρια οταν περιμενω περιοδο παντα με δειχνει παραπανω και δεν ξανανεβαινω για βδομαδες.

----------


## Alina_ed

πηρα το συροπακι duphalac απο χτες αλλα τιποτα μεχρι τωρα.μου εδωσαν κ κατι χαπακια κ λεω να παρω κ απο αυτα αν δε τα καταφερω. εχω κ αιμοραγια κ ειναι πολυ δυσκολες οι μερες αυτες .ουφ να περασουν. νιωθω τοσο αδυναμη ,μονο να κοιμαμαι θελω

----------


## lila198621

βρε αλινα μην ταλαιπωρησαι.με τα υποθετα μεσα σε λιγη ωρα θα εχεις παει τουαλετα ενω οτι παρεις απο το στομα θελει ωρες αν οχι μερες για να δρασει.εχεις και περιοδο μην βασανιζεις αδικα τον εαυτο σου.
εξετασεις εξαμηνου τελειες εκτος απο το ουρικο που ειναι οριακο ομως πιστευω να πεσει μεχρι το 9μηνο.θα ανεβω και αθηνα στο γιατρο τελος του μηνα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Ελένη, πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα σου. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να επανέλθει το ουρικό γιατί συμβαίνει σε πολλούς αυτό. Εμένα με ταλαιπωρεί το ΙΚΑ με μακρινά ραντεβού, με εξετάσεις που δεν τις κάνει γιατί δεν έχει αντιδραστήρια κ.α. Τις περισσότερες αιματολογικές τις έκανα και ήταν εντάξει. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω ακόμα είναι η Β12 και η φεριτίνη. Και νομίζω ότι ούτε θα το μάθω ποτέ!! Αφού σκέφτομαι να πάρω neurobion από μόνη μου είναι δεν είναι πεσμένη η Β12. Ρώτησα να την κάνω σε μικροβιολογικό αλλά θέλουν 20 ευρώ και 30 ευρώ με τη φεριτίνη μαζί. ʼστα να πάνε δηλαδή.

----------


## lila198621

Τζινα εμενα με ασφαλιζει η μαμα στο δημοσιο και επειδη τωρα οι γιατροι δεν εχουν πλεον συμβασεις τις εκανα στο νοσοκομειο και σε 2 μερες ηταν ετοιμες εκτος απο του θυροειδη που θα τις παρω την αλλη βδομαδα.οταν εκανα σε καποιο απο τα εξαμηνα της σχολης πρακτικη στον ευαγγελισμο εδειναν 60 νουμερα για αιμοληψιες την ημερα γιατι δεν ρωτας.το ουρικο ηταν στα υψη οταν πρωτοεγχειριστηκα τωρα πεφτει.

----------


## Alina_ed

τα ψιλο καταφερα κ πηγα τουαλετα. μπραβο για τα καλα αποτελεσματα ελενη κ τα τονομπιφτεκακια υπεροχα!εβαλα μονο ξερο κρεμμυδακι αντι για φρεσκο αλλα του πηγαινε κ αυτο.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Ελένη απ'ότι ξέρω και στα νοσοκομεία υπάρχουν μεγάλες λίστες αναμονής, κλείνεις ραντεβού και από το 1535 με αυτόματο τηλεφωνητή, σίγουρα για να τις κάνω σε νοσοκομείο θα πρέπει να μου τις γράψει γιατρός του ΙΚΑ, οπότε μία από τα ίδια. Λήγει και η ασφάλειά μου τον Φεβρουάριο! Δεν έχω καθόλου ένσημα το 2011 για να με ασφαλίσουν ξανά. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να ασφαλιστώ μέσω του ΟΑΕΔ που είμαι γραμμένη ως άνεργη, διαφορετικά θα βγω στη ζητιανιά για τις ινσουλίνες μου!! :lol:

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα σε ασφαλιζει για εναμιση χρονο ακομα απο τον ΟΑΕΔ.εμας τωρα ληγει κ αυτος ο εναμιση χρονος που κ εγω κ ο αντρας μου ειμαστε χωρις δουλεια αρα θα μεινουμε τελειως ανασφαλιστοι  :Frown:  δε θελω να ο σκεφτομαι ομως.ελπζω ακομα οτι κ αυτο το μηνα ισως βρεθει κατι.για το παιδι με πιανει η αγχος πιο πολυ οχι για εμας.

----------


## lila198621

Αλινακι χαιρομαι για τα τονομπιφτεκακια και ευχομαι να επεσαν καλα στο στομαχακι σου.να φτιαξεις καθ την αλλη συνταγη με το καλαμαρι και τη σουπια ειναι ακομα πιο νοστιμα.και μην αφηνεις πολλες μερες χωρις τουαλετα.τζινα αν δεν εχεις περιουσιακα στοιχεια μπορει να σε ασφαλισει η προνοια ψαξτο λιγο.νομιζω το οαεδ καλυπτει μονο νοσοκομειακη περιθαλψη.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα ξέρεις αν στον ΟΑΕΔ πρέπει να είσαι πολύ καιρό γραμμένος για να σε ασφαλίσουν; Γιατί ήμουν 6 μήνες γραμμένη και μετά με το sleeve που έκανα δεν μπορούσα να πάω για ανανέωση και με ξέγραψαν. Ξαναγράφτηκα τον Οκτώβριο. Ελένη είχα ασφαλιστεί πριν χρόνια στον ΟΑΕΔ και μου παρείχαν κανονικά γιατρούς και φάρμακα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν αλλάξει τώρα. Το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ για την πρόνοια. Θα δείξει.

----------


## Alina_ed

ταμειο ανεργιας περνεις? αν περνεις απο την στιγμη που θα σταματησει εχεις ακομα 6 μηνες ασφαλεια στο ικα. τωρα αλλιως δε ξερω. καλο θα ειναι να πας να ρωτησεις στον οαεδ.σκεφτομαι να παω κ εγω στη προνια να ρωτησω κ το παιδευω μηπως μπορεσω να βαλω κ ογα.για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Όχι ταμείο ανεργίας δεν πήρα γιατί με είχε ασφαλισμένη στο ΙΚΑ η αδερφή μου ως υπάλληλο στο μαγαζί της και δεν είχα δικαίωμα να πάρω λόγω συγγένειας. Την άλλη εβδομάδα που θα πάω για ανανέωση θα τους ρωτήσω και βλέπουμε. Αλίνα ειδικά τώρα με το παιδάκι σας πρέπει να το ψάξεις, κάτι θα υπάρχει δεν μπορεί.

----------


## lila198621

το ογα ειναι καλο ταμειο αλινα.εχει ο μπαμπας μου.
http://www.oga.gr/index.php#
κοιτα εδω λεπτομερειες

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι ελενη μου ειναι καλο απλα δεν εχω κανενα χωραφι στο ονομα μου,ειναι στο ονομα των γονιων μου κ δε ξερω αν θα μπορεσω.θα δω αν μπορω να δειξω οτι τα νοιακιαζω. θα το ψαξω παντως

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα σοκολατα ροφημα
μεσ μισο μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο και 3 πηρουνιες κουνουπιδι κοκκινιστο
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης ενα κομματακι μαυρη σοκολατα
βρ μια κουπα σουπα κολοκυθα με μια κουταλια γιαουρτι
εφαγα επισης μια φετα ψωμι κατα τις 12 γιατι ηπια πολυ νερο και το στομαχι μου εκανε περιεργους θορυβους

----------


## Alina_ed

τι να πρωτο γραψω.. θα ηθελα να το αποφυγω αλλα θα τα γραψω να βλεπω τα χαλια μου 
λοιπον σημερα
μια κουταλια αθοτυρο κ μια μπουκια ψωμι(τσιμπισα απο του μικρου)
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
1 ψαρομπιφτεκακι κ λιγο ψωμι
μισο κουλουρι με σισαμι
1 μπισκοτο
1 ψαρομπιφτεκακι
μισο κουλουρι με σισαμι
λιγα κονφλεικς 
καφε με λιγο γαλα
μιση κουπα γαλα με βρωμη κ σταφιδες

----------


## Mak

Alina αν πιστευεις ότι η δική σου διατροφή σήμερα είναι χάλια, κοίτα τη δική μου να παρηγορηθείς..

-μισό παστέλι αμυγδάλου
- 7-8 αμύγδαλα
-ένα κριτσίνι σπανακιού
- μισή σακούλα lays δημητριακών
-1 μπισκότο παπαδοπούλου με μαύρη σοκολάτα
-ένα σουτζουκάκι
-λίγο κουνέλι στιφάδο
-σαλάτα λάχανο
-ένα ferrero roche

Του Αγ. Αθανασίου σήμερα και πήγα σε γιορτή με τραπέζι, καταλάβατε..

----------


## Alina_ed

γιωτα μου εσυ τουλαχιστον εφαγες κ λιγη σαλατουλα! χαχα το εσωσες καπως. κ ησουν κ σε γιορτη. μια χαρα τα πηγες! εξαλου πλησιαζεις κ το στοχο σου εχεις περιθωρια ,εγω καθε μερα τα παω κ χειρωτερα.αν μετα τη περιοδο δεν ηρεμησω θα παω στη διαιατολογο εδω που πηγαινα κ πριν την επεμβαση να με συμορφωσει

----------


## *Katie

Καλημέρα σας! εγώ για την δυσκοιλιότητα που με ταλαιπωρούσε για μήνες πήρα πρεβιοτικά. Επειδή το έντερο έχει πάθει λαλα από την μειωμένη πρόσληψη τροφής και έχει διαταραχθεί η χλωρίδα του είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο στους εγχειρισμένους. αν έχεις μέρες να πας καλό είναι το υπόθετο , το ντουφαλακ κλπ αλλά είναι ένα προσωρινό μέτρο για το ξαλαφρωμα, μετά επανεμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα και δεν μπορείς συνέχεια να χρεισιμοποιείς τέτοιες μεθόδους για την εκκαθάρριση του εντέρου , δεν είναι καλό. Τα πρεβιοτικά σε πάνε τουαλέτα κάθε μέρα κανονικά διότι αναπληρώνουν την μικροβιακή χλωρίδα του εντέρου ( εκεί που είναι η ρίζα του προβλήματος) και μετά αφού πάρεις όλο το κουτί και τα σταματήσεις συνεχίζει να έχει ισχύ και τις περισσότερες φορές δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις και δεύτερο κουτί. Υπάρχουν εταιρίες διάφορες , η τιμή μου κυμαίνεται απο 20-35 ευρώ ανάλογα. Αυτό το έκανα κατόπιν συμβουλής της διαιτολόγου του γιατρού μου και σώθηκα. Εγώ είχα φτάσει να έχω και αιμοραγία κάθε φορά που πήγαινα τουαλέτα.

----------


## *Katie

σημειοτέον με τα πρεβιοτικά μην περιμένεις αποτέλεσμα από την πρώτη μέρα , αλλά το πολύ σε μια εβδομάδα φτιάχνεις το σύστημα ρολοι.

----------


## *Katie

εγώ χθες έφαγα

π--2 παξιμαδακια κριθινα και 50γρ γραβιερα, λίγο μπανανα
δεκ- 1/2 μπανανα 5-6 ξηρους καρπους αψητους
πριν το μεσημέρι- 1/3 σουτζουκακι ,2κσ ρυζι με λαχανικα
μεσ προς απογευμα - 3κσ ρυζι με λαχανικα και 50γρ χοιρινο ψητο
απ- μια μπαρα με αποξηραμένο συκο
βρ- 1κσ ρυζι με λαχανικα , 2 μπουκιες κρεας

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie μου ειχε μιλησει για αυτο η διαιτολογος πριν την επεμβαση κ για ενα μηνα πριν που ειχε πει να περνω τα γιαουρτακια με προβιοτικα μεχρι να κανω την επεμβαση κ ειχε πει αν χρειαστω οτι υπαρχουν κ σε χαπακια αλλα ημουν οκ με τα γιαουρτακια.απλα τωρα με το οικονομικο το σκεφτομαι κ αυτο κ δε τα εχω παρει.θα κνω μια δοκιμη με το συροπακι ,εβαλα κ ποιο πολλες φυτικες ινες στη διατροφη μου να δουμε.

----------


## lila198621

αλινα εννοεις οτι εχεις αιμορραγια οταν πας τουαλετα οχι οτι εχεις περιοδο?σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα για το οικονομικο και εγω που περνω ιπποφαες και κανει 25 ευρω τα 50 χαπακια αν δεν επεμεναν τοσο πολυ οι γονεις μου δεν θα τα αγοραζα ομως οπως λενε καλυτερα να μην εχουμε βρακι στον ... παρα να μην παρεις το συμπληρωμα σου.

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη μου περιοδο εχω κ με ταραξε αυτο το μηνα. ισως να εχουν δικιο οι γονεις σου απλα εγω τωρα σκεφτομαι πρωτα το παιδακι μου.να εχει αυτο τα απαραιτητα κ μετα εγω.

----------


## lila198621

αστα εγω χωρις δουλεια η μαμα μου περιμενει μηνες τωρα να παρει συνταξη οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι μονο με το εισοδημα του πατερα μου ειμαστε για κλαματα.ευχομαι γρηγορα να βρειτε δουλεια.καμια πολυβιταμινη περνεις?φαε τιποτα ανακουφιστικι τωρα που εχει περιοδο καμια σουπιτσα κανενα τραχανα λιγο σοκολατιτσα για λιγη ενεργεια.

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι πολιβιταμονη περνω αλλα τελειωνουν κ αυτες.για 2 μερες εχω ακομα.σημερα νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα παντως πιο δυνατη το μονο πουεγινε κ με εριξε ειναι οτι αρχησαν παλι να πεφτουν τα μαλλακια μου. με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα παω να τα κοψω.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> σημειοτέον με τα πρεβιοτικά μην περιμένεις αποτέλεσμα από την πρώτη μέρα , αλλά το πολύ σε μια εβδομάδα φτιάχνεις το σύστημα ρολοι.


 Κατια μου, ίσως τα χρειαστώ αυτα τα πρεβιοτικά, στειλε μου την εταιρεία και την ονομασία αν θυμάσαι σε παρακαλώ σε υ2υ, ευχαριστώ σφ'οδρα.

----------


## lila198621

καλα με τα μαλλια την επαθα και εγω ομως μπορω να σου πω με το χερι στην καρδια οτι θα μειωθει η πτωση μεχρι να φτασεις στο 6μηνο και αν τα κοψεις κιολας θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα.εγω τωρα βγαζω καινουργια μαλλακια ευτυχως οποτε μην σκας.τωρα οσον αφορα την πολυβιταμινη ρωτα το φαρμακοποιο μηπως υπαρχει καποια που να μπορεις να συνταγογραφησεις.ποτε κανεις εξετασεις ξανα?

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> σημειοτέον με τα πρεβιοτικά μην περιμένεις αποτέλεσμα από την πρώτη μέρα , αλλά το πολύ σε μια εβδομάδα φτιάχνεις το σύστημα ρολοι.


Κατερινα εχεις απολυτο δικαιο και εγω τα περνω εδω και ενα μηνα και η εντερικη λειτουργια δουλευη μια χαρα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ εναν γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 2 κεφτεδακια περιπου 90γρ μια κουταλια γιαουρτι και δυο πηρουνιες σαλατα
απογ σε δυο φασεις ενα τετραγωνακι μαυρη σοκολατα και ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ εναμιση κεφτε

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- 1/4 τοστ με τυρί
m- λίγα lays δημητριακών, λίγο παστέλι
α- έναν κουραμπιέ
β- ένα σουτζουκάκι, λίγο τυρί flair

Από όλα αυτά που ζούμε οι μανικωμένοι, βιώνω καούρες και πτώση μαλλιών. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τουαλέτα, αντέχω το κρέας μια χαρά και πίνω μονοκοπανιά αρκετά μεγάλη ποσότητα νερού σε σχέση με αυτά που ακούω από άλλους.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Γιώτα καούρες γιατί έχεις; Μετά από φαγητό ή και νηστική;

----------


## Alina_ed

καουρες κ σαλια εχω κ εγω πολυ αν δε παρω τα λαπραζολ,οταν τα περνω ομως ειμαι μια χαρα! σημερα ηρθα σχετικα στα ισια μου,η πεινα παει πια...  :Smile: 
μπισκοτοκρεμα!3 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη στο μουλτι με λιγο γαλα! υπεροχα!
καφε με λιγο γαλα
μιση κουπα γαλα με βρωμη κ σταφιδες
τσαι
2 μπισκοτα

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> σημειοτέον με τα πρεβιοτικά μην περιμένεις αποτέλεσμα από την πρώτη μέρα , αλλά το πολύ σε μια εβδομάδα φτιάχνεις το σύστημα ρολοι.
> 
> 
> Κατερινα εχεις απολυτο δικαιο και εγω τα περνω εδω και ενα μηνα και η εντερικη λειτουργια δουλευη μια χαρα.


Aγαπητέ Ιάσονα μόλις τα παρείγγειλα, σε ένα άλλο pharmacy τα βρήκα 11.89!!!! ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Λίγο αργά σας θυμήθηκα αλλά σήμερα έφαγα διάφορα, 
πρ. 1 φλυτσάνι γάλα και 2 μπουκιές τσουρέκι
δεκ. 3 γουλιές φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
με. 4-5 πιρουνιές σουπιά με σπανάκι
απο. 1 καφέ κουπάτο σκέτο ελληνικό...... και τώρα αρχίζει το θρίλερ!!!!
βρ. 1 λαχανοντολμα
1/2 ντολμαδάκι
1 κανελόνι με κοτόπουλο
3 πιρουνιές λάχανο σαλάτα
1 δαχτυλάκι κοκκινο κρασί
1 χουρμα
1 χούφτα καρύδια , αμύγδαλα και σταφύδες, απ΄οτι καταλάβατε ήμουν σε τραπέζι και προσπάθησα να τα φάω σε 3 ώρες όλο μασούλαγα, μην κοιτάτε άλλο ΚΑΚΟ παράδειγμα κακό!
α

----------


## Alina_ed

σιγα το κακο παραδηγμα! μια χαρα τα πηγες σε τραπεζι  :Smile:  κ τα προβιοτικα τα βρηκες σε καλη τιμη! ευχομαι να αξιοθω να τα παρω κ εγω καπια στιγμη. εγω εκανα βλακιουλα πριν λιγο.αν κ δε πεινουσα θεωρησα οτι εφαγα λιγο κ ειπα να φαω ενα κοματακι ψευτοτυροπιτα(χωρις φυλλο κ με αθοτυρο) μου επεσε βαρυ κ κανω εμετους  :Frown:  μμμ λογικο τετοια ωρα που το θυμηθηκα! χιχχι καποια στιγμη θα μαθω που θα παει να προσεχω...

----------


## lila198621

good morning people.
παει ενα κιλακι και κατι ακομα.χριστινα μην σκας για το τι εφαγες στο τραπεζι δεν θα το κανεις και καθε μερα αλλωστε.εγω διαπραγματευομαι με τον ευατο μου αν πρεπει ή οχι να φτιαξω cheesecake.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Ελένη, να πάει το κιλάκι και να μην ξαναγυρίσει!! Νομίζω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα φτιάξεις το cheesecake αλλά το πόσο γρήγορα θα το φας!! Με φειδώ και σύνεση που λένε, με φειδώ και σύνεση.

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβοο για το κιλακι! ζητωωωω!!!! αν σου εχει μπει φτιαξε το οσο πιο λαιτ γινεται κ μετα κανε το δωρο καπου να μην υπαρχει σπιτι! :P

----------


## lila198621

κορες διαπραγματευομαι να φτιαξω το cheesecake και να κρατησω ενα κομματι για εμενα(κομματι λεμε τωρα) και ενα για τη μαμα μου.το υπολοιπο παει βολτα στη νονα μου απεναντι.θα ειναι coffee cheesecake.

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχ μια χαρα ελενη,το εφτιαξες? βγηκε καλο? χιχιχ μου εβαγες ιδεα κ για πρωινο εφαγα ενα digestive χωρις ζαχαρη με μια κουταλια αθοτυρο κ ελαχιστο μελι.χιχιχ τη ζηλιαρα που ειμαι

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα αυριο θα το φτιαξω γιατι σημερα απο τον καιρο με επιασε μαυριλα και αρνουμαι να κανω οτιδηποτε.ρε συ νομιζω τα χωρις ζαχαρη εχουν περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο τα κανονικα επειδη εχουν επιπλεον λιπαρα.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Γιώτα καούρες γιατί έχεις; Μετά από φαγητό ή και νηστική;


Tzina, καούρες έχω γενικά και μάλλον απροσδιόριστα, έχω κάνει λεπτομερειακή παρατήρηση στην πρόσληψη τροφής μου για να δω αν με πειράζει κάτι συγκεκριμένο και δεν βγηκε πόρισμα, με πιάνουν κάθε δυο με τρεις μέρες σε άσχετες ώρες της ημέρας ή της νύχτας! Ό,τι του καπνίσει!

----------


## lila198621

Γιωτα ισως φταιει το θεμα με τη χολη σου για τις καουρες.ρωτα το γιατρο σου.

----------


## Mak

Μπορεί Eleni να είναι και αυτό, αλλά έτσι όπως το πάει ο γιατρός προβλέπω να περιμένω πολύ να μου περάσουν , γιατί έχω διαγνωστεί εδώ και δυο μήνες για τη χολή και το νοσοκομείο ακόμη δεν με έχει καλέσει! Ευτυχώς που δεν πονάω δλδ!

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη δε ξερω ποσες θρμιδες εχουν τα κανονικα αυτα εχουν 49 το ενα. κ ειδα αυτες τις μερες που τα εφαγα οτι μπορεσα να παω κ τουαλετα! αρα λεω να α συνεχισω.εξαλου λιπαρα απο οτι ειδα δεν εχουν τραγικα κ απο την υπολοιπη διατροφη δε περνω κ πολλα λιπαρα.

----------


## Alina_ed

λαθος 59 οχι 49

----------


## lila198621

59 θερμιδες ειναι οκ.γιωτα γιατι στο καθιστερουν τοσο το χειρουργιο?

----------


## Mak

Θα χειρουργηθώ στο Ιπποκράτειο (δημόσιο) και με έχουν βάλει στη λίστα αναμονής του γιατρού μου ο οποίος χειρουργεί εκεί μόνο Τετάρτες, γενικά πνίγονται όπως ακούω και περιπτώσεις σαν τη δικιά μου που δεν έχω πόνους, δεν τις θεωρούν επείγουσες μάλλον.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Γιώτα κι εγώ που χειρουργήθηκα στο Ιπποκράτειο είχαν μεγάλη λίστα αναμονής. Με είχαν κι εμένα βάλει στη λίστα του γιατρού μου αλλά όταν πέρασαν 3,5 μήνες αποφάσισα και πήγα μόνη μου στο νοσοκομείο κι έτσι συννενοήθηκα και με κάλεσαν την αμέσως επόμενη εβδομάδα για να κάνω το sleeve. Αν δεις ότι περνάει καιρός ίσως σε βοηθούσε και σένα αν μιλούσες και με το νοσοκομείο. Στον 5ο όροφο είναι το γραφείο των ιατρών κι εκεί κρατάνε και τους φακέλους του προεγχειρητικού ελέγχου και γνωρίζουν και τα σχετικά τι και πως για τις επεμβάσεις. Μιλάω πάντα για το μικρό Ιπποκράτειο (το παράρτημα).

----------


## lila198621

λογικα τζινα η γιωτα δεν μιλαει για το παραρτημα τωρα που θα κανει τη χολη της.

----------


## Mak

κορίτσια, για το παράρτημα μιλάω, όταν είδα τον αναισθησιολόγο στον προεγχειρητικό έλεγχο , μου είπε ότι τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν και ότι έχουν εκατό χειρουργεία την ημέρα και λίγο προσωπικό. Αν δεν ήταν ο γιατρός που εμπιστεύομαι γιατί αυτός μου έκανε και τη σληβ, δεν θα περίμενα και θα απευθυνόμουν σε άλλο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο με λιγότερη αναμονή. Αλλά δεν παίρνω τώρα ρίσκα, θα την κάνω και τη χολή με τον ίδιο να είμαι σίγουρη.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Γιώτα εννοείται ότι θα την κάνεις με τον ίδιο γιατρό. Αυτό που σου είπα είναι ότι αν δεις και περάσει π.χ. 1 μήνας και δεν έχεις νέα, να τους καλέσεις στο νοσοκομείο και να πεις ότι έχει ήδη περάσει καιρός από τον προεγχειρητικό και αν μπορούν να σου πουν πόσο θα περιμένεις ακόμα. Κι αυτό το λέω γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα επειδή πνίγονται, αν τους επιστήσεις την προσοχή ότι περιμένεις καιρό ίσως σε καλέσουν κιόλας, ακριβώς όπως έγινε και με μένα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με λιγο γαλα αργοτερα μια φετα γαλοπουλα
μεσ μιση κουπα φακες 50γρ περιπου ψαρι
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και αργοτερα 30γρ ανθοτυρο με μια κουταλια μαρμελαδα πορτοκαλι
βρ εναν κεφτε μια χουφτα σαλατα
σημερα εφαγα λιγο παραπανω απο οτι συνηθως ομως περιμενω περιοδο και ειχα ορεξεις.

----------


## Mak

σήμερα:

π- τίποτα
δ- μια χούφτα ξηρούς καρπούς
μ- λίγο κουνέλι και τυρί flair
α- 70 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
β- κοτόπουλο με σως μουστάρδας και ψητά λαχανικά στη σχάρα

καληνύχτα σας!

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
ενα μπισκοτο με λιγο αθοτυρο κ μελι
καφε με λιγο γαλα
150 γρμ ρεβυθια με αθοτυρο
μπισκοτοκρεμα
μισο αχλαδι,1 κομματακι μηλο
μιση κουπα με δημητριακα
150 γρμ ρεβυθια

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα μανηκακια
Εχτες
Πρ:-----------------
Δε: Λιγο τυροκουλουρο και εναν καφε σκετο
Με:2κτσ ρυζι με μοσχαρακι κοκκινιστο & 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:2 μπουκιες απο το τυροκουλουρο & 1 φυσ. χυμο πορτοκαλι
Βρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ βρωμη,1κτγ μελι & 2 μεζουρες πρωτεινη

Σημερα εκανα εξεταση για το ουρικο οξυ και απο 10 που ειχα πριν 1 μηνα καταβηκε στο 4,56 με φυσιολογικες τιμες να ειναι 3,0-7,2 την δευτερα θα επισκευτω τον παθολογο μου για να τον ρωτησω αν συνεχισω να περνω το χαπι η να το σταματησω.
Το σιδηρο ειναι 64 και η φυσ. τιμες ειναι 40-160 μαλον θα συνεχισω να το περνω.
Γιωτα απο πιον μηνα αρχισες να εχεις ενοχλησεις στη χολη? Και εγω που και που νιοθω κατι τσιμπηματακια.
Τι μου θυμησες με τον αναισθησιολογο την απιστευτη ταλαιπορια στο παραρτημα να περιμενω απο τις 9 το πρωι μεχρι τις 13:30 που με ειδε για τον προενχυριτικο τις sleve και αντι να με εξετασει ηθελε να μου κλειση ραντεβου για την επομενη εβδομαδα ευτηχως του ειχα πει οτι ειμε απο επαρχια και μου εκλεισε για την επομενη μερα τουλαχιστον την δουλεια του την εκανε με το παραπανω καλα με κοιμησε μια χαρα.
Σου ευχομαι να να πανε ολα καλα και να μετα να εισαι πιο γερη και πιο δυνατη.

----------


## Mak

Καλά, Ιάσονα, και εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια στον προεγχειρητικό, έφαγα 5 ώρες από τη ζωή μου για τρεις εξετάσεις (ακτίνα, καρδιογράφημα και αίμα) που θα μπορούσαν να διαρκέσουν 10 λεπτά το πρωί και πλήρωσα και 120 ευρώ(δημόσιο νοσοκομείο!) και μετά ο αναισθησιολόγος μου λέει "ραντεβού σε μια βδομάδα για να σε δω!" Τέλος πάντων.
Ανακάλυψα ότι η χολή έχει πετρούλες, συγκεκριμένα μικροκρυστάλλους όπως το λένε, όταν πριν δυο μήνες ακριβώς με έπιασε μεγάλος πόνος στο στομάχι που δεν ήταν ούτε πόνος τουαλέτας ούτε πόνος αναγούλας και ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνω κατευθείαν έναν υπέρηχο χολής. Εκεί το είδαμε. Ήταν στους 6 μήνες. Βασικά, με είχε προειδοποιήσει από την αρχή ότι αρκετοί χειρουργημένοι σληβ το παθαίνουν αυτό , απλά δεν το περίμενε τόσο γρήγορα. Πάντως μετά την απώλεια των πρώτων 30-40 κιλών καλό είναι όλοι μας που έχουμε κάνει αυτήν την επέμβαση να εξεταζόμαστε για χολή, ένας υπέρηχος άνω κοιλίας είναι που ελέγχει και την κατάσταση του συκωτιού και του παγκρέατος σε περίπτωση που η χολή τα έχει πειράξει.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Ο αναισθησιολόγος στο παράρτημα με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει κι εμένα. Αναμονή 2 ώρες για να μου κλείσει ραντεβού την επόμενη εβδομάδα και επειδή καπνίζω μου έδωσε να εισπνέω κάτι βοηθητικό κάθε μέρα και με ξαναείδε άλλες δύο φορές. Μου πήρε 3 εβδομάδες για να μου δώσει το ο.κ. για επέμβαση. Είναι πολύ καλός, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με τη νάρκωση και νομίζω ότι δεν φταίει αυτός. Μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση που και έβλεπε κόσμο και ήταν και στο χειρουργείο παράλληλα. Πως να τα κάνει όλα μόνος του; Γι'αυτό ταλαιπωρείται ο κόσμος. Στο χειρουργείο κήλης που έκανα πριν 2 μήνες σε άλλο νοσοκομείο με είδε μία αναισθησιολόγος στον προεγχειριτικό έλεγχο και στο χειρουργείο ήταν άλλη αναισθησιολόγος. Παραδόξως βέβαια και σ'αυτό το χειρουργείο παρόλο που κάπνιζα μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή και δεν είχα εισπνεύσει κανένα βοηθητικό, πάλι δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με τη νάρκωση. Στο Ιπποκράτειο πλήρωσα κι εγώ 120 ευρώ και πήρα το 80% πίσω από το ΙΚΑ, ενώ στο άλλο νοσοκομείο μετά δεν πλήρωσα τίποτα, έδωσα απλώς το βιβλιάριό μου και έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## lila198621

Καλημερα.εγω με την αναισθησιολογο στον ευαγγελισμο δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα.τον προεγχειρητικο στον κανουν στην χειρουρικη κλινικη και προωθουν τα αποτελεσματα στον αναισθησιολογο ή οποιο αλλο γιατρο χρειαστει.η αναισθησιολογος ηρθε την προηγουμενη του χειρουργειου να μου παρει και αυτη ιστορικο και την αλλη μερα ηταν στο χειρουργειο μου.για τον προεγχειρητικο δεν εδωσα φραγκο εγραψαν ολες τις εξετασεις στο βιβλιαριο νοσηλειας που σου βγαζουν οταν κανεις εισαγωγη.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα μικρο κουλουρακι καροτο γιατι ημουν εξω και ηταν το μονο που μπορουσα να παρω απο το φουρνο
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι δυο κομματακια αγγουρι μετα το φαγητο αλλη μια κουπα γαλλικο με γαλα
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και μια κουταλια απο την κρεμα του cheesecake να δω αν ειχε ζαχαρη
βρ μια πηρουνια χορτα βραστα και 30γρ τυρι και μιση φετα ψωμι
εφαγα και αλλη μιση φετα ψωμι τσιμπια τσιμπια καθε λιγο με τον πρωινο μου καφε

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη το εφτιαξες το τσιζκεικ κ κρατηθηκες να μη φας???? χιχιχ τι να πω!!! μπραβο σου θα δοκιμαζα σιγουρα λιγο 
σημερα
μπισκοτοκρεμα με 2 μπισκοτα κ γαλα
καφε με λιγο γαλα
3 κουλιες τις σουπας ρεβυθοριζο
μια πιρουνια πατατες ογκραντεν
μια μανιταροσουπα
μερικα ποπ κορν (πηγα σινεμα το μικρο κ μμ δε κρατηθηκα)περιπου μια χουφτα  :Frown:

----------


## lila198621

αλινα δοκιμασα να δω αν ειχε ζαχαρη μονο η κρεμα αυριο που θα εχει παγωσει θα φαω ενα μικρουτσικο κομματακι.σιγα το πολυ ποπ κορν που εφαγες πια σιγα μια χαρα εφαγες.

----------


## Mak

κορίτσια εγώ πια μπορώ να το φάω ένα μικρό κουτί ποπ κορν στο σινεμά ολόκληρο :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- λίγο μήλο
μ- κοτόπουλο με βραστά λαχανικά 
α- 200 γρ. ηλιόσπορους και δυο μπισκότα digestive
β- ελπίζω να μην μπω στον πειρασμό να φάω γιατί ήδη έχω καταναλώσει αρκετά

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα αγάπες!!! Να ρωτήσω κάτι..... αυτό με την χολή σώνεται? δηλ. αν πίνεις πολύ νεράκι μπορεί και να το γλυτώσεις ή υπάρχει μεγάλο ποσοστό να πάς για αφαίρεση? 
Μοναχούλα μου καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι και σήμερα έφαγα
πρ. 1/2 κούπα γάλα και 3 κουτ,σου. βρώμη
δεκ. 1 φρυγανιά
μεσ. 1/2 ντολμα, 1/2 φέτα ψωμί, μπόλικη σαλάτα λάχανο
απ. 3 φλ. τσάι, 1 κριτσίνι
βρ. λίγο πατσα βραστό και 2 κ.σ ζουμί, 1 αράβικη μεσσαία με 1 φ. ζαμπόν και 1φ. τυρί

Σχετικά με το Ιπποκράτειο είχα και εγώ μια ταλαιπωρία, με καθυστέρισαν 1 εβδομάδα και μου πρότειναν να κάνω μια εξέταση για την καρδιά αξίας 200 ευρώ σύν 120 για τις υπόλοιπες, δεν παραπονιέμαι γιατί οι άνθρωποι για το καλό μου την ζήτησαν αλλά δεν υπάρχει προσωπικό, χαλάλι όμως αφού μετεγχειριτικά πήγαν όλα καλά τώρα είναι μόνο αναμνήσεις.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Χριστίνα κι εμένα μου ζήτησε ο καρδιολόγος του Ιπποκράτειου να κάνω stress echo καρδιάς, εντελώς προληπτικά λόγω διαβήτη. Μου έβαλαν ενδοφλέβια με πεταλούδα αδρεναλίνη και διάφορα άλλα και ενώ ήμουν ξαπλωμένη η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε σαν τρελή και μου έκαναν υπέρηχο. Πολύ παιδευτική και εξουθενωτική εξέταση. Παραδόξως δεν μου ζήτησαν να πληρώσω κάτι. Αυτήν την εξέταση έκανες κι εσύ;

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας! κ εγω πληρωσα τις εξετασεις στο ιπποκρατειο 110 αν θυμαμαι καλα.2 μερες μου πηρε κ εμενα να κανω τις εξετασεις αλλα δε με καθηστερησε τοσο ο αναισθησιολογος, τον καρδιολογο δε προλαβα τη πρωτη μερα.ετσι τη δευτερη ειδα καρδιολογο κ ξανα αναισθησιολογο. ηταν λιγο τρεξιμο αλλα οκ αξιζε για το μετα! ασχετο αλλα σημερα χιχιχ μου εκανε ο αντρας μου το καλυτερο κοπλιμαν χωρις να το καταλαβει καν! χιχιχ ηρθε σπιτι κ κοιμομουν στο καναπε. κ με εψαχνε!!!! νομιζε οτι στο καναπε κοιμοταν ο μικρος! κ οταν ειδε οτι ημουν εγω χιχχι γελασε κ λεει καλα τοσο λιγο χορο πιανεις!!!!! ο καναπες ηταν αδειος! χαχαχαχααα μαλλον υπερβαλει! ενας ανθρωπος 94 κιλων δε μπορει να χανεται σε ενα καναπε! αλλα παρολαυτα χαρηκα!!!! πολυ

----------


## Mak

Τέλειο! Πολύ μου άρεσε, μου έχουν τύχει ανάλογα περιστατικά και τα κατευχαριστήθηκα! Αλινα, θα παίρνεις πολλά κοπλιμέντα από εδω και πέρα, να το συνηθίσεις!

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Χριστίνα κι εμένα μου ζήτησε ο καρδιολόγος του Ιπποκράτειου να κάνω stress echo καρδιάς, εντελώς προληπτικά λόγω διαβήτη. Μου έβαλαν ενδοφλέβια με πεταλούδα αδρεναλίνη και διάφορα άλλα και ενώ ήμουν ξαπλωμένη η καρδιά μου χτυπούσε σαν τρελή και μου έκαναν υπέρηχο. Πολύ παιδευτική και εξουθενωτική εξέταση. Παραδόξως δεν μου ζήτησαν να πληρώσω κάτι. Αυτήν την εξέταση έκανες κι εσύ;


Nαι ακριβώς την ίδια εξέταση έκανα, η ταχυκαρδία απίστευτη!!!! Αλλά πλήρωσα 200 ευρώ με το ΙΚΑ, κανονικά χωρίς ΙΚΑ κάνει 600!

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ δυο κουταλιες cheesecake
δεκ ελληνικο μετριο με γαλα
μεσ γυρω στα 80γρ κουνελι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι ενα καφε
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα παλι βολτουλα, εξω φαγαμε αρα λιγο ξεφυγα για αλλη μια φορα!
γαλα με δημητριακα
μια μικρη φετα ψωμι προζυμενιο με λαδακι
2 πιρουνιες σαλατα με μαρουλι,σπανακι ,λιαστη ντοματα κ απακι
περιπου 50γρμ κοτοπουλο φιλετο κ μια πατατα τηγανιτη
τσαι του βουνου κ 3 κουταλιες γιαουρτι με γλυκο κυδωνι
3 πιρουνιες αθοτυρο κ ενα καφε ελληνικο
τσαι κ 2 μπουκιτσες τυροκουλουρακια

----------


## Mak

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
δ- 30 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
μ- κατσικάκι με πατάτες στη γάστρα
α- ποπκορν
β- ένα σοκολατένιο γλυκισμα και λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς

Εεε δεν ήτανε και η πιο υγιεινή μου μέρα αλλά τέλος πάντων, από αύριο τα κεφάλια μέσα!

----------


## Alina_ed

γιωτα μου εγω με φοβαμαι.. καθε μερα ξεφευγω κ λιγο... με εχει πιασει φοβος οτι δε θα τα καταφερω κ οτι ισως δεν εκανα καλα που επελεξα αυτην την επεμβαση. μεχρι πριν ενα μηνα ελεγα δε θα ξαναδωκιμασω ζαχαρη κ τωρα λιγο λιγο καθε μερα ολο κ κατι γλυκο βαζω στο στομα μου. προσπαθω να ειναι με μετρο αλλα δε ξερω θα μπορω να το κανω αυτο παντα? με εχουν πιασει ανησυχιες.... ξερω οτι δε θα πρεπει να σκεφομαι ετσι κ να κοιταω μονο τι καταφερα μεχρι τωρα κ τι θα καταφερω απο εδω κ περα αλλα θελω δε θελω περνανε ολα αυτα απο τη σκεψη μου

----------


## Mak

Και μένα περνάνε οι φόβοι από το μυαλό μου Αλίνα, αλλά δεν υποτάσσομαι σε αυτους, ίσως γιατί φτάνω σιγα σιγα στο στόχο, δεν θέλω ουτε να διανοηθώ ότι θα ξαναπεράσω στην αντίπερα όχθη...

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα μου μην ζορίζεσαι και μην βάζεις περιορισμούς. Δηλαδή μη λες δεν ξανατρώω ζάχαρη. Είναι προτιμότερο να πεις θα φάω κάτι γλυκό αλλά θα φάω λίγο ή μία μέρα φάε όσο θες και βάλε στόχο να ξαναφάς σε μία εβδομάδα πάλι. Η αίσθηση της στέρησης κάνει το μυαλό μας να κολλάει σε αυτό που στερούμαστε. Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι ότι θα ξαναπαχύνω γιατί θα έχω σύμμαχο για πάντα το στομάχι μου, εννοώντας ότι και κάτι να φάω παραπάνω και να πάρω π.χ. 2 κιλά μπορώ να κάνω δίαιτα χωρίς πείνα και με μικρές ποσότητες φαγητού. Θα κρατηθώ μία εβδομάδα, δεν θα λυσσάξω στην πείνα όπως γινόταν προ sleeve και θα καταφέρω πολύ πιο εύκολα να χάσω όσα κιλά πήρα. Αυτό και μόνο με κάνει να μην νοιώθω ανασφάλεια πια για το μέλλον.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by XristinaNikolas_
> 
> Nαι ακριβώς την ίδια εξέταση έκανα, η ταχυκαρδία απίστευτη!!!! Αλλά πλήρωσα 200 ευρώ με το ΙΚΑ, κανονικά χωρίς ΙΚΑ κάνει 600!


Ευτυχώς Χριστίνα μάλλον μπερδεύτηκαν και δεν μου ζήτησαν να πληρώσω γι'αυτήν την εξέταση, πάλι καλά γιατί με το ζόρι μπόρεσα να πληρώσω τις υπόλοιπες εξετάσεις!

----------


## Alina_ed

γιωτα ειναι σα να εφτασες στο στοχο σου! λιγα κιλακια εμειναν κ αυτο δειχνει οτι τα καταφερες! κ εκανες σωστη επιλογη.ευχομαι να τα καταφερω κ εγω.τζινα δε θελω να φαω πολυ γλυκο ευτυχως.με τρια κουταλακια γιαουρτι με λιγο γλυκακι ενιωσα ακομα κ να αηδιαζω απο την πολυ γλυκα... αλλα τσαντιζομαι που ηθελα να το φαω! νιωθω οτι ζηλευω κ εκνευριζομαι με τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Είναι λογικό να θέλουμε να φάμε και γλυκά και τα πάντα, sleeve κάναμε δεν κάναμε λοβοτομή!! Αν σου αρέσει κάτι δεν γίνεται από την μία μέρα στην άλλη να μην σου αρέσει πια. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να νευριάζεις με τον εαυτό σου. Εξάλλου το να φας ζάχαρη ή λίγο γλυκό δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό. Εγώ επειδή κάνω ινσουλίνη έχω φάει πολύ σκέτη ζάχαρη αναγκαστικά από τότε που έκανα sleeve για να συνέλθω από υπογλυκαιμίες. Στην αρχή είχα μεγάλη τσαντίλα που έπρεπε να φάω στις 3-4 το πρωϊ ζάχαρη και να ξαναπέσω για ύπνο. Παρόλα αυτά όμως συνεχίζω και χάνω βάρος κανονικά. Μην απελπίζεσαι, φυσικά και θα τα καταφέρεις να φτάσεις τον στόχο σου και τότε θα σταματήσεις να ζηλεύεις το οτιδήποτε γιατί θα μπορείς να τρως από όλα εφόσον θα κάνεις συντήρηση πια και όχι δίαιτα όπως τώρα.

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα μου εχεις δικιο! δε ξερω τι περιμενα απο τον εαυτο μου πραγματικα κ γινομαι τοσο σκληρη. εχεις δικιοοοο!!! χιχιχ κ θα τα καταφερω! χιχιχ ισως να σας ζαλισω λιγο μεχρι τοτε βεβαια ευχομαι να με ανεχεστε...

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Ούτε μας ζαλίζεις ούτε τίποτα, για τον απλό λόγο ότι αυτά που λες δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρα, λίγο πολύ τα ζούμε όλοι μας καθημερινά και καταλαβαίνουμε ακριβώς τι εννοείς. Με υπομονή και επιμονή γίνονται θαύματα!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  σας ευχαριστω! κ χαιρομαι πολυ που σας εχω...

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα! ζυγηστικα κ επιτελους εφυγε το 94 που με βασανισε καμποσες μερες... σημερα λοιπον 93,300.αυτο το μηνα αν κ τρωω πιο πολυ κ αγχονομαι.. εχασα πιο πολλα κιλα.εφυγαν 6! ενω το προηγουμενο 5  :Big Grin:

----------


## welldah

Alinaki μου μπορεί εσύ ώρες-ώρες να χάνεις την εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου όμως εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις! Μια χαρά τα πας! :bouncy:

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχιχ ευχομαι γιαγιακα μου να μου αξιζει η εμπιστοσυνη που μου εχεις...  :Smile:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλησπέρα. Μπράβο Αλίνα, τα πας περίφημα και σε λίγο θα δεις και το 8 στην παλιοζυγαριά! χιχιχι Από τις αμέτρητες δίαιτες που έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν έχω μάθει ότι όταν αγχωνόμαστε μπλοκάρουμε τον μεταβολισμό μας και μπορεί να καθυστερούμε να χάσουμε βάρος μόνο και μόνο από το άγχος!!!! Γι'αυτό κι εσύ χαλαράαααααα.:lol:

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχ οκ χαλαραααα για να δουμε για ποσο ομως γιατι με το ζουζουνι ολη μερα ποσο να κρατηθω να μην ουρλιαξω... πω πω εχω γινει πολυ στριγγλα αλλα δεν ακουει το αυτακι του του ζωηρουλη μου. θα παω για περπατημα μετα ελπιζω να ηρεμησω λιγο. σημερα εκανα παστιτσιο υποτιθεται... με ολικης μακαρονακι,κιμα ψημενο χωρις λαδι κ μπεσαμελ με λαδακι αντι για βουτυρο.περιμενω να δω τι θα βγει.εχω εναλακτικη για εμενα σαλατουλα με σπανακι αν δε παει κατω.

----------


## lila198621

Συγχαρητηρια αντε ολο και ποιο χαμηλα η ζυγαρια.Βρε αλινακι γιατι αγχωνεσαι αν σε ακουσει κανεις θα νομιζει οτι εφαγες κανενα σκασμο φαγητο.οι απαγορευσεις ειναι λαθος.θα ερθει μια μερα που θα θες να φας ακομα και σαβουροφαγητο και θα το κανεις φτανει να μην σου γινει συνηθεια αλλα μια αταξια που και που.μεχρι να φτασεις στο εξαμηνο θα αυξηθει και η ποσοτητα ελαχιστα αλλα ουτε εκει πρεπει να αγχωθεις θα συνεχισει να ειναι πολυ μικρη.

----------


## lila198621

Οταν μπηκα στο εξαμηνο αρχισα να τρωω κανονικα στο τραπεζι χωρις να χρειαζεται πια να κανω βολτες με το πιατακι μου και να το σερνω οπου παω μεχρι να αδειασει απο την τοση δα μεριδουλα του.οποτε γυρναω και λεω μια μερα στη μαμα μου: μαμα μου φαινεται οτι τρωω πολυ.της σηκωθηκαν τα μαλλια καγκελο της χριστιανης.προσεχε μη βαριστομαχιασεις μου λεει που το μισο σου φαει το εφαγε ο σκυλος.ελα μαμα σοβαρα μιλαω.ετρωγες 3 μπουκιες και τωρα τρως 4 με το ζορι και μου λες και μ@@@ιες οτι τρως και πολυ?μπας και χανεις και εγκεφαλικα κυτταρα μαζι με τα κιλα?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Δίκιο έχει η μαμά σου Ελένη! Όσο για το σαβουροφαγητό που λες το έφαγα κι αυτό. Όταν χρειάστηκε να κάνω κι άλλο χειρουργείο μετά το sleeve (για κήλη) σε διάστημα 5 μηνών ζορίστηκα λίγο και που αλλού θα ξεσπούσα από το φαγητό. Είπα λοιπόν να κάνω δώρο στον εαυτό μου ένα χάμπουγκερ από τα Goody's. Το καταευχαριστήθηκα και δεν με πείραξε κιόλας! Έφαγα βέβαια το μισό το μεσημέρι και το άλλο μισό το βράδυ. Και τι έγινε; Το έφαγα, μου πέρασε η επιθυμία κι από τότε δεν έχω ξαναφάει γιατί δεν μου έμεινε η ιδέα της στέρησης κι έτσι δεν με νοιάζει κιόλας.

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα μου κ εγω δοκιμασα χαμπουγκερ ακομα κ που δε μου αρεσε πριν την σληβ! κ δε δοκιμαζα καν πριν την κανω.εφαγα λιγο απο τον μικρο μου κ μια χαρα κατεβηκε! κ σημερα το πατσιτσιο κ αυτο μια χαρα πηγε! εσυ ομως ησουν ησουν μετα το 5 μηνα εγω τωρα θα μπω στο τριτο! οκ ομως θα προσπαθησω να μη ταραζομαι που τρωω εστω κ λιγο σαβουρες γιατι οπως βλεπω δεν επιρεαζουν την απωλεια. στο τραπεζι μπορω πλεον κ καθομαι κ τρωω κανονικα! απλα τρωω πιο σιγα απο τους αλλους,ξεκιναω πρωτη κ σταματαω τελευταια!

----------


## lila198621

Πριν κανω την εγχειρηση μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος οτι δεν γινομαστε στρατιωτακια που τηρουν πιστες διαταγες και δεν ξεφευγουν ποτε.και πιτσα θα φας μια τοσο και οταν περιμενεις περιοδο και εχεις μανια για γλυκο δεν θα το αρνηθεις στον εαυτο σου και εξω θα βγεις και θα πιεις.ολα ομως με μετρο και σε αραια διαστηματα.το καθε μερα πειραζει οχι το ποτε ποτε.

----------


## Alina_ed

οκ λοιπον τοτε θα προσπαθησω να διωξω τις τυψεις... κ αν μου ξαναπουν οι δικοι μου κατι θα τους αρχισω! εχουν αρχισει κ μου λενε οτι τρωω περισσοτερο! κ να προσεχω κ τετοια.ισως αυτοι να με επιρεαζουν κ να τα σκεφτομαι κ εγω.παντως σημερα ειπα στο αντρα μου οτι αυτο το μηνα εχασα πιο πολυ απο τον προηγουμενο οταν πηγε να μου την πει για το παστιτσιο. κ χιχιχ το χαρηκα που δεν ειχε κατι να πει...

----------


## lila198621

Δεν καταλαβα εμεις οι δολιοι σληβατοι μονο σαλατα και κοτοπουλο ή ψαρι επιτρεπεται να τρωμε?μακαρι να αντεχα τα ζυμαρικα να ετρωγα και εγω παστιτσιο.σημερα αποφασισα να αδειασω το ψυγειο απο τα απομηναρια και θα κανω τυροπιτα light παντα.θα φαω ενα κομματακι για βραδυ και αν δεν την εξαφανισουν οι λατρεμενοι μου γονεις θα φαω και μισο κομματι για πρωινο αυριο.

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχ να την κρατησεις απο τωρα.μα ενα κομματακι δε θα τους λειψει.

----------


## lila198621

Εγω το μονο που προς το παρον μου εχω απαγορευσει δια ροπαλου ειναι γαριδακια τσιπς και αλμυρα γιατι πρεπει να πεσει το ουρικο.δεν προσφερουν και τιποτα τα ατιμα.

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχ μη μου βαζεις ιδεες.δεν μου κανουν τσα ομως.ο μικρος τρωει κ ουτε που σκεφτηκα ποτε να δοκιμασω. πρεπει να παω να κανω εξετασεις κ εγω.δε πινω νερακι κ μαλλον θα ειναι κ εμενα ανεβασμενο.

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα ειναι λογικο για καποιο καιρο να ειναι ανεβασμενο μην φοβηθεις.αποβαλλονται με τα ουρα οι τοξινες που δημιουργουνται απο την απωλεια λιπους ειναι και το στομαχακι μικρο και δεν πινουμε πολυ νερο οποτε ανεβαινει το ουρικο.

----------


## bigjason

Και εγω αλινα ειχα 10 ουρικο και σε ενα μηνα που πηρα φαρμακα επεσε στο 4,56 με φυσικες τιμες να ειναι 3-7,2 το απογευμα εχω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο για να μου πει αν σταματησω το χαπι γιατι αρχικα μου ειχε πει να το περνω για δυο μηνες.

----------


## Alina_ed

ασ ειναι αυτο μονο.παντως πιστευω οτι σιγουρα θα βγουν καλυτερες απο πριν!μονο κ μονο που επεσε το ζαχαρο ειναι κατορθωμα γι εμενα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα και Ελένη μην ξεχνάτε ότι ακόμα κάνουμε δίαιτα για να αδυνατίσουμε. Όταν φτάσουμε στα κιλά μας θα είμαστε λίγο πιο ελεύθερες στη διατροφή μας. Εγώ δοκίμασα πατατάκια και με ψιλοπειράζουν. Δοκίμασα όμως και ποπ κόρν και επειδή δεν με πείραξαν έφαγα λίγα, τα υπόλοιπα τα έδωσα στα σκυλιά και δεν ξαναπήρα φυσικά! Αλίνα προσπάθησε να πίνεις όσο πιο πολύ νερό μπορείς έχοντας ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι πάντα δίπλα σου και πίνοντας μικρές γουλιές λίγο λίγο. Εγώ κι ας μην διψάω από το πρωί που ξυπνάω μέχρι το βράδυ που πάω για ύπνο έχω δίπλα μου ένα μπουκαλάκι και πίνω συνέχεια. Κι έτσι καταφέρνω να πιω 2,5-3 λίτρα νερό.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με λιγο γαλα
μεσ 80γρ γιγαντες 30γρ τυρι
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης αργοτερα δυο κουταλιες cheesecake
βρ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο τυροπιτα

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα
Σημερα
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι & 2μεζουρες προτεινη
Δε: 1/3 μπανανα
Με:σολομο σε λαδοκολα και ψητα λαχανικα
Απ:2αποξυραμενα συκα
Βρ:2γιουβαρελακια.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα, με ψυχολογία πατώματος, έφαγα τα εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- μισό τοστ
μ- περίπου 200 γρ. διάφορους ξηρούς καρπούς
α- ένα σοκολατάκι
β- κατσικάκι, μια πατάτα φούρνου, λίγο ρύζι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
μισο τοστ
ενα μικρο κομματακι παστιτσιο(2 δαχτυλα)
2 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
καφε σκετο
λιγα δημητριακα
λιγο παστιτσιο

----------


## Mak

Θα σας γράψω τι έφαγα μέχρι τώρα γιατί το βράδυ δεν θα ξαναφάω αφού με κάλεσαν από το Ιπποκρατειο να κάνω αύριο την αφαίρεση της χολής! Ήρθε η περιβόητη ώρα και έχω ψιλοαγχωθεί. 

π- 1/3 μπανάνα
δ- ένα κριτσίνι
μ- κατσικάκι με μια πατάτα φούρνου και ρύζι

----------


## *Katie

ρίξε και κανενα γλυκο ή πατατακι όσο προλαβαίνεις γιατί θα κάνεις λίγο καιρο να ξαναφας από ότι καταλαβαίνω

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> ρίξε και κανενα γλυκο ή πατατακι όσο προλαβαίνεις γιατί θα κάνεις λίγο καιρο να ξαναφας από ότι καταλαβαίνω


:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin: θα το κάνω!

----------


## anna65

Από όσο θυμάμαι, μετά την αφαίρεση χολής απαγορεύονται πράσινα λαχανικά (πχ σπανάκι), αβγά, λιπαρά και σοκολάτες για κάνα εξάμηνο - εξαρτάται πάντα από τον οργανισμό. Εμένα με πειράζει το σπανάκι ακόμη και δεκαετία μετά, μια κοπέλα που ξέρω δηλώσει πως δεν μπορεί να μεταβολίσει πια τη σοκολάτα, ενώ άλλη την ενοχλούσε το αβγό μέχρι και τρία χρόνια μετά! Αν θεωρείς ότι κάτι από αυτά θα σου λείψει, ίσα που προλαβαίνεις!

----------


## Mak

τρέχω για σοκολάτα κορίτσια!

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχχιιχ τρεχα γιωτα αν κ δεν ειναι σε ολους τα ιδια! η αδερφη μου μονο με μερεντα ζει! κ εχει βγαλει τη χολη της εδω κ χρονια.αυτα που δε μπορει ειναι τα οσπρια κ οι ξηροι καρποι.αυτα την ενοχλουν ακομα κ ας εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια.ασχετο αλλα αδερφη μου ειναι το αλλο ακρο απο εμενα! παντα ηταν πολυ αδυνατη! σχολειο της ελεγαν αν φας το φαι σου θα σου βαλουμε αλφα! χιχιχιχ κ ομως ειμαστε αδερφια!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mak

alina, μου χτυπησες την ευαισθητη μου χορδή! Κανένα από τα παραπάνω δεν θα με στειλει στον ψυχίατρο αν το στερηθώ, ακόμη και με τη σοκολάτα κουλ είμαι, αλλά εε όχι και οι ξηροί καρποί! Θεέ μου, δικαιοσύνη, μου πήρες το ψωμί απο τη ζωή μου από τότε που έκανα σληβ, μη μου πάρεις και τα ξηροκάρπια! Ζω για να τρώω σποράκια!

----------


## anna65

Με τη χολή συμβαίνει κάτι περίεργο. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις σε τι θα σε επηρρεάσει η αφαίρεση. Με τα όσπρια και τα πράσινα λαχανικά είχα ανέκαθεν πρόβλημα, οπότε δεν το αποδίδω τόσο στην αφαίρεση της χολής. Αλλά τα ξηροκάρπια δεν με ενοχλούν στο παραμικρό, ούτε η σοκολάτα ή η ομελέτα! Οι γιατροί συνιστούν προληπτικά για ένα εξάμηνο να αποφεύγουμε την κατανάλωσή τους, και μετά να αρχίσουμε να δοκιμάζουμε τις νέες αντοχές μας. Εγώ δοκίμασα αβγά και σοκολάτα στο δίμηνο, χωρίς επίπτωση, αλλά το σπανακόρυζο στο τρίμηνο με θέρισε... Είπαμε, είναι πού θα σε πετύχει! Μακάρι οι επιπτώσεις σε σένα να είναι μόνο στα λιπαρά!

----------


## lila198621

Γιωτα με το καλο αυριο η αφαιρεση της χολης.σκεψου οτι μεχρι να αναρρωσεις θα εχεις χασει και κανα 2-3 κιλακια ετσι για πλακα και θα παρηγορηθεις για την ελλειψη σπορακιων.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Γιώτα καλή επιτυχία για αύριο, θα μείνεις 3 μερούλες έτσι? όταν πήγα να επισκευθώ την αδερφή μου στο Ιπποκράτειο δίπλα της ήταν για αφαίρεση χολής ποιά?? η Μάρω Λεονάρδου που έλεγε τις ειδήσεις, οπότε πάρε και κανένα μπιτζαμάκι, φτιάξε λίγο το μαλλί, τώρα με τις πολλές συνγχωνεύσεις που γίνονται δεν ξέρεις μπορεί να κάνουν τα δωμάτια μεικτά και να βρεθείς με κανα " Μπράντ Πίτ" χιχιχιχι!!!!
Ρώτησε αν θέλεις και τον γιατρό, τώρα πιά χειρουργεί και στο Ρίο? γιατί το έμαθα πρόσφατα, ευχαριστώ πολύ και σε περιμένουμε γρήγορα κοντά μας!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλη επιτυχια αυριο γιωτα κ ξεχνα αυτο που ειπα! αποκλειεται να σε πειραξουν εσενα αυτα! εξαλου ειπαμε η αδερφη μου ειναι περιπτωση! ζει μονο με μερεντα! αα κ τσικουδια! χιχχιχι. λεει την βοηθαει να χωνεψει... δηθεν. 
σημερα 
πρωι τιποτα ειχα τοσα νευρα που δεν ηθελα τιποτα
λιγο παστιτσιο 5 πιρουνιες
2 μπισκοτα
1 φετουλα ανανα κονσερβα 
1 κουταλια σοκολατινα
1 κουπα γαλαμε βρωμη κ σταφιδες

----------


## aggeloydaki

alinaki θα σε μαλώσω,,,,που είναι η πρωτείνη σου αστέρι μου στις 5 πηρουνιές παστίτσιο???

----------


## Alina_ed

μμμ αγγελουδακι μου ναι κ απο το γαλατακι ισως λιγο.δυστυχως το στομαχακι την πρωτεινη δε τη θελει.  :Frown:  αν κ σημερα γενικα τα σκατωσα! ολο γλυκα ειχα γυρο μου.κ πολλα νευρα δυστυχως που δε βοηθανε.... εφαγα κ 2 κουταλιες τσιζκεικ! πρεπει να την εξαφανησω την σημερινη μερα! καθε μερα κ χειρωτερα τα παω με τη διατροφη  :Frown:

----------


## break

monahiot εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με το χειρουργείο, θα σ΄έχω στη σκέψη μου :love:

----------


## Mak

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους! :starhit::starhit:

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα
Σημερα
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 1κτσ βρωμη,1κτγ μελι & 2μεζουρες πρωτεινη
Δε:1 καφε & 2 καρυδια
Με:2 γιουβαρελακια 
Απ:1ποτηρι φυσ χυμο πορτοκαλι & 4 αμυγδαλα
Βρ:2γιουβαρελακια & 2κτσ σαλατα

ΥΓ1. Στη σαλατα προσθεσα και πατζαρι ομο (την πατατα) μου ειπαν οτι κανει πολυ καλο στο αιμα και το σιδερο.
ΥΓ2. Γιωτα σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια για αυριο θα περιμενουμε νεα σου.
ΥΓ3. Χριστινα εγω θυμαμαι οταν χειρουργηθηκα στο Ιπποκρατειο οτι ειχε ερθει σαν επισκεπτης κανα δυο φορες εκεινος ο τσιφουτης που επαιζε στο καφε τις χαρας τον μαναβη και θυμαμαι οταν εκανα βολτες στους διαδρομους οτι μονο που τον εβλεπα μου ερχοταν να βαλω τα γελια.

----------


## welldah

Γιώτα μου καλή επιτυχία με το χειρουργείο! Κι εγώ αφαίρεσα τη χολή μαζί με το χειρουργείο και ξηρούς καρπούς μια χαρά τρώω οπότε μη μασάς! :wink1:

----------


## bigjason

Η βιταμίνη C κατεβαζει τα επίπεδα του ουρικού οξέος

Η ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ C δεν ειναι καλη μόνο για την βελτίωση της φυσικής σας κατάστασης μετά από χειρουργική επέμβαση ή όταν εισθε ασθενής, αλλά επίσης και για όσους πάσχουν από ουρικό οξύ ή ουρική αρθρίτιδα, μια μορφή αρθρίτιδας που προκαλεί την εμφάνιση φλεγμονής στις αρθρώσεις.
«Η πρόσληψη της βιταμίνης C αποτελεί μια άλλη επιλογή η οποία είναι χρήσιμη για την πρόληψη των ασθενειών της ουρικής αρθρίτιδα», εξήγησε ο Δρ Hyon Choi και οι συνεργάτες του από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Κολουμπια στο Βανκούβερ του Καναδά. Οι ουρική αρθρίτιδα συνήθως εμφανίζεται από την ηλικία των 40 ετων και άνω στους άνδρες, και μερικές φορές και στις γυναίκες.Οι εμπειρογνώμονες λένε οτι η βιταμίνη C μπορεί να μειώσει τα επίπεδα ουρικού οξέος στο αίμα.
Η Ουρική αρθρίτιδα, ειναι μια ασθένεια που μπορεί να προκαλέσει μόνιμη βλάβη στις αρθρώσεις και συνδέεται με την κατάχρηση αλκοόλ, την παχυσαρκία, την υψηλή πίεση του αίματος και με μια διατροφή πλούσια σε κρέας και τυρί.
Στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, η νόσος προσβαλει περίπου 3 εκατομμύρια κατοίκους. Μια ερευνα σε 47 000 άτομα, με μια σειρά από προβλήματα υγείας, από το 1986 έως το 2006, διαπίστωσε ότι σε κάθε 500 mg βιταμίνης C, που καταναλώνεται μπορει να μειώσει τον κίνδυνο της ουρικής αρθρίτιδας μέχρι και 17 τοις εκατό.
Ο κίνδυνος μειώνονταν περαιτέρω στο 45 τοις εκατό για εκείνους που κατανάλωναν 1500 mg βιταμίνης C την ημέρα,από εκείνους που κατανάλωναν 250 mg ανά ημέρα, είπε μια ομάδα με επικεφαλής τον Choi που τώρα διδάσκει στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Βοστώνης, των ΗΠΑ.
Εν τω μεταξύ. περίπου 70 mg βιταμίνης C, μπορείτε να πάρετε από ένα πορτοκάλι.Για περισσοτερη βιταμίνη C παρτε συμπλήρωμα σε χάπι.

Το διαβασα εδω: http://fisikiigiini.blogspot.com/2010/09/c.html και ειπα να το διαβασεται και εσεις.

----------


## lila198621

Good morning my dear people.παει ενα ακομα σιχαμερο κιλακι και αυτη τη βδομαδα.
Χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ περιπου ψαρι μια κουταλια μαπα μια κουπα καφε μια ωρα μετα το φαγητο
απογ 2 κουταλιες cheesecake
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Μπράβο Ελένη!! Να πάει το παλιοκιλό και να μην ξαναγυρίσει χιχιχιχι.

----------


## Alina_ed

μπραβοοο ελενη! χιχχι αντε κ στο επομενο που θα χαιρετησουμε  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

Κυρια τζινα μας εσεις δεν θα μας κανετε την τιμη να μας γραψετε τι τρωτε?αλινακι θα σε κανω ντα ντα δεν ειπαμε οτι πρεπει να τρωμε πιο πολλες πρωτεινουλες ατιμουτσικο?

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχ ναι ειπαμε ελενη μου κ σημερα θα προσπαθησω.φτιαχνω τονοσαλατα με μαυροματικα κ σταμναγκαθι.ευχομαι να παει κατω! κ να την χαρω

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Έχεις δίκιο Ελένη αλλά εγώ ότι διατροφή ακολουθώ είναι απ'ότι έμαθα εδώ, γιατί για οικονομικούς λόγους δεν πήγα σε διαιτολόγο και δεν θα ήθελα άθελά μου να παραπλανήσω κάποιον που συμβουλεύεται το τόπικ για τη διατροφή του εφόσον είμαι και διαβητική και έχω και επιπλέον περιορισμούς.

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα μου ουτε εγω παω σε διαιατολογο,οτι πληροφοριες πηρα ηταν πριν την επεμβαση κ η διατροφη που κανω δε ειναι σωστη.δεν ειναι σωστη οχι γιατι δε ξερω τι πρεπει απλα γιατι με πειραζουν αυτα που πρεπει κ γιατι ειμαι κ παραξενη στο φαι κ αν δε μου αρεσει κατι δε καταιβαινει κατω.το οτι γραφω εδω ειναι σαν ημερολγιο κ οτι βλεπω κ τα λαθη μου.ευχομαι να μη το βλεπει καποιος σαν υποδειγμα διατροφης γιατι τοτε θα πρεπει κ εγω να σταματησω να γραφω.δε το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι κ με εβαλες σε σκεψεις....

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 80γρ τονομπιφτεκακι και μια χουφτα σαλατα δυο ωρες μετα ενα γαλλικο και μπισκοτο βρωμης
απογ δυο μπουκιες cheesecake
βρ 6 κομματακια πατατα τηγανιτη μια φετα τυρι του τοστ μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα έφαγα....
πρ. 1 καφέ ελληνικό
δεκ. 1 μπανάνα
μεσ. λίγο ψητό κέφαλο με λαδολέμονο
απ. 1 νές σκέτο, 1 μικρό μήλο, 1 φρυγανια
βρ. γαριδόσουπα και με μύδια χωρίς λάδι με μπόλικο λεμόνι!!

Εχω κολλήσει αρκετό καιρό αλλά σήμερα αδιαθέτησα οπότε πιστευω οτι εις το πέραν της περιόδου να κατέβω και εγώ κανα κιλάκι όπως και το elenaki!! χιχιχι

Επίσης το κεφαλόπουλο το έπιασε σήμερα τα ξημερώματα ο αντρούλης μου με ψαροντούφεκο και επίσης 1 χταπόδι 1800
και 1 λαυράκι 2 κιλά, μπράβο αντρούλι μου που φας φαίρνεις φρέσκο ψαράκι άσε που τώρα με την κρίση τέτοια χόμπυ είναι καλό να " ξυπνάνε"

----------


## Alina_ed

ευχομαι να πηγαν ολα καλα στη γιωτα κ να ειναι γρηγορα παλι κοντα μας.
σημερα
μισο μπολακι μπισκοτοκρεμα με αχλαδι κ μπισκοτο
τονοσαλατα 2 κουταλιες τις σουπας
μισο μπολακι φρουτοκρεμα με αχλαδι ,μηλο,πορτοκαλι
τσαι με 2 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
2 κουταλιες τις σουπας τονοσαλατα 
την εχω καταβρει με τις κρεμες η μπεμπα χιχιχ νιωθω οτι με χορταινουν κ δε πειναω οπως τις προηγουμενες μερες

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα μην ανησυχείς όλα καλά πήγαν με τη Γιώτα μας και τώρα αναρρώνει.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Χριστίνα να χαίρεσαι τον άξιο αντρούλη σου. Ξέρεις πόσο καιρό θέλω να πάρω χταπόδι και δεν το τολμάω γιατί είναι πανάκριβο; Οπότε μην το πεις ούτε του......ψαρά! :lol: Σε όλους μας κολλάει η ζυγαριά οπότε μη μασάς γιατί θα ξεκολλήσει θέλει δε θέλει!

----------


## OSANAMA

ειπα να αρχισω να γραφω και εγω....
πρωι γαλα με καφε
δεκατιανο τιποτα
μεσημερι δυο μπουκιες χοιρινο με λαχανικα
απογευμα 5 αμυγδαλα και ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
βραδυ μια κουταλα κοτοσουπα

καλο βραδυ ...

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι & 2μεζουρες πρωτεινη
Δε:---------
Με:1κουταλα φακες 1αβγο βραστο & 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:2 συκα αποξυραμενα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι
Χριστινα μην ανχωνεσαι και εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα μετα απο 14 μερες και εχασα μονο μισο κιλο ειχαμε καλομαθη στην αρχη τα κιλα να φευγουν σαν νερο και τωρα μας κακοφενεται.
Αυτες τις μερες δεν περπαταω καθολου μου εχει πιαστη δεξια ο γοφος απο παλια κρυοματα και ενεσεις που εκανα και με το κρυο με πιανη καθε χρονο απο σημερα πηρα νορζεσικ χαλαρομηοτικα μπας και με αφηση.

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  ευχαριστω τζινα για τα νεα απο τη γιωτα! την ειχα στο μυαλο μουαπο το πρωι.
χριστινα τυχερη με τον κουβαλητη σου χιχιχ κ εγω τα εχω πεθυμησει τα θαλασσινα αλλα δε τολμω να αγορασω,προσπαθω να τη βγαλω με οτι εχει ο καταψυκτης κ θαλασσινα τιποτα.η πεθερουλα μας εχει εφοδιασει με κρεατακι που δυστυχως δεν αγαπω... κ τυρακι που λατρευω! αλλα με μπολικα λιπαρα κ ετσι δε το ακουμπαω.μιαμ τι το θυμηθηκα το κανει υπεροχο!τα κιλακια θα φυγουν μαζεμενα μετα την περιοδο χριστινα κ εγω την προηγουμενη βδομαδα μουμουριζα  :Stick Out Tongue: 
bigjason περαστικα ειναι ασχημοι αυτοι οι πονοι αλλα το κρυο εχει κανει πολλα ατομα να υποφερουν κ ο αντρας μου σημερα υπεφερε πολυ  :Frown:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Bigjason εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά σου. Είναι λογικό κάποια στιγμή τα κιλά να αρχίσουν να χάνονται πιο αργά απ'ότι στην αρχή και σίγουρα βοηθάει πολύ στο αδυνάτισμα και το περπάτημα. Ίσως επειδή δεν περπατάς αυτόν τον καιρό με τους πόνους που έχεις γι'αυτό έχει μειωθεί και ο ρυθμός της απώλειάς σου. Μην ανησυχείς, θα περάσουν οι πόνοι και......ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά!!:lol:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Η Γιώτα είναι πολύ καλά και σήμερα βγαίνει κιόλας από το νοσοκομείο οπότε θα την έχουμε γρήγορα και πάλι κοντά μας.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

YΓΕΙΙΝΑ ΒΡΩΜΟΜΠΙΣΚΟΤΑ
Υλικά, 1κ.γ κανέλα
1 αυγό
2 κ.σ κονιάκ ή άλλο ποτό
2 κ.σ κακάο αρωματικό
3. κ.σ μέλι
3 κ.σ βούτυρο
8 κ.σ γεμάτες βρώμη
8 κ.σ γεμάτες ρύζι δημητριακών ( χωρίς ζάχαρη) ή κορν φλέικς χωρίς ζάχαρη
8 κ.σ αλεύρι που φουσκώνει μόνο του ( βουνό και κουταλιά!)
Εκτέλεση, ζεστένουμε το βούτυρο και το μέλι σε μια κούπα στο μικροκυμμάτων,
ανακατεύουμε όλα τα υγρά πρώτα και μετά τα υπόλοιπα, η ζύμη κολλάει γι αυτό απλώνουμε με κουτάλι της σούπας και το βρέχουμε με λίγο νεράκι, στρώνουμε λαδόκολλα στα ταψιά μας και ψήνουμε ΜΟΝΟ για 8 λεπτά 180 στόν αέρα, λεπτό παραπάνω, είναι πεντανόστημα, τα έφτιαξα εχθές 11 ηώρα το βραδυ!

----------


## lila198621

καλημερα
χριστινακι εγω μεχρι το τελος σεπτεμβρη δηλαδη μεσα σε 3 μηνες ειχα χασει 35 κιλα χωρις να το καταλαβω χωρις να κολλησει πουθενα η ζυγαρια χωρις χωρις χωρις.απο τοτε εχω χασει αλλα 11 κιλα με αργο αλλα σταθερο ρυθμο.για ενα μηνα δεν εχασα σχεδον τιποτα μονο ενα κιλο μετα ξεκολλησα και αυτο το μηνα εχασα σχεδον 4.και να σκεφτεις οτι δεν γυμναζομαι και καθολου αυτη τη στιγμη λογω ελλειψης χρονου.δεν αγχωνομαστε γιατι ειναι οτι χειροτερο.αλλωστε δεν μπορουμε να χανουμε με τον ιδιο ρυθμο οπως τους πρωτους μηνες.το πλατω μας προστατευει και ο οργανισμος ερχεται σε καποια ισορροπια για να συνεχισει μετα η απωλεια.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> Σημερα
> Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι & 2μεζουρες πρωτεινη
> Δε:---------
> Με:1κουταλα φακες 1αβγο βραστο & 2κτσ σαλατα
> Απ:2 συκα αποξυραμενα
> Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι
> Χριστινα μην ανχωνεσαι και εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα μετα απο 14 μερες και εχασα μονο μισο κιλο ειχαμε καλομαθη στην αρχη τα κιλα να φευγουν σαν νερο και τωρα μας κακοφενεται.
> Αυτες τις μερες δεν περπαταω καθολου μου εχει πιαστη δεξια ο γοφος απο παλια κρυοματα και ενεσεις που εκανα και με το κρυο με πιανη καθε χρονο απο σημερα πηρα νορζεσικ χαλαρομηοτικα μπας και με αφηση.


Ιάσονα περαστικά σου, φαντάζομαι όταν είχες πάνω σου και τα 50 κιλά πόσο πολύ θα πόναγες, ξάπλωνε και χαλάρωνε όσο για τα κιλά μας κακοφαίνεται τώρα αλλά δεν πειράζει τουλάχιστον μπήκαμε στην κατηγορία "άνθρωπος " χιχιχι, να σου πώ να γελάσεις, με είδε κάποιος τεχνικός της πολυκατοικίας και μου λέει " καλέ εσύ αδυνάτησες πολύ, μην χάσεις άλλο, για μένα είσαι μια χάρά" και το 2ο απο τον κουνιάδο μου " θα σε ταίζουμε σε λίγο μην πάθεις αδενοπάθεια" σε όποιον λέω οτι είμαι 94 κιλά δε το πιστεύει μου λένε μάλλον 84 είσαι!

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by Alina_
>  ευχαριστω τζινα για τα νεα απο τη γιωτα! την ειχα στο μυαλο μουαπο το πρωι.
> χριστινα τυχερη με τον κουβαλητη σου χιχιχ κ εγω τα εχω πεθυμησει τα θαλασσινα αλλα δε τολμω να αγορασω,προσπαθω να τη βγαλω με οτι εχει ο καταψυκτης κ θαλασσινα τιποτα.η πεθερουλα μας εχει εφοδιασει με κρεατακι που δυστυχως δεν αγαπω... κ τυρακι που λατρευω! αλλα με μπολικα λιπαρα κ ετσι δε το ακουμπαω.μιαμ τι το θυμηθηκα το κανει υπεροχο!τα κιλακια θα φυγουν μαζεμενα μετα την περιοδο χριστινα κ εγω την προηγουμενη βδομαδα μουμουριζα Αλινάκι μου καλό, μπράβο σου για τα κιλάκια τα τελευταία, πάντως όλοι εμείς που ζούμε στην πόλη θα θέλαμε μια τέτοια πεθερούλα να μας εφοδιάζει κάθε τόσο, όχι όχι Αλινάλι μου να εκτημάμε την πεθερούλα και το τυράκι με τα λιπαρά, όσο για τα ψαράκια μην στεναχωριέσαι αν κατέβουμε Κρήτη για καλοκαίρι ο αντρούλης μου θα αδειάσει όλο το Κρητικό πέλαγος να στο βάλει στον καταψύκτη, ψάρια, χταπόδια, καλαμάρια όλα τα καλούδια!
> bigjason περαστικα ειναι ασχημοι αυτοι οι πονοι αλλα το κρυο εχει κανει πολλα ατομα να υποφερουν κ ο αντρας μου σημερα υπεφερε πολυ

----------


## aggeloydaki

Σχετικά με τους διάφορους πόνους που νιώθουμε ειδικά στην πλάτη,μου είπε ο ορθοπεδικός πως είναι λόγω της μεγάλης απώλειας βάρους,και τόνισε όσο περισσότερη άσκηση κάνουμε τόσο λιγότερο θα πονάμε  :Wink:  καλά Χριστίνα ο κόσμος είναι "παράξενος" εμένα με βλέπουν πια φίλοι των γονιών μου που με ξέρουν από την ώρα που γεννήθηκα και αρχίζουν τα "α!μην χάσεις άλλο!πάνω από όλα η υγεία!προσπάθησε να τρώς τώρα!"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by OSANAMA_
> ειπα να αρχισω να γραφω και εγω....
> πρωι γαλα με καφε
> δεκατιανο τιποτα
> μεσημερι δυο μπουκιες χοιρινο με λαχανικα
> απογευμα 5 αμυγδαλα και ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
> βραδυ μια κουταλα κοτοσουπα
> 
> καλο βραδυ ...


οσανάμμα μου....μου φαίνονται λίγα όσα τρως  :Frown:  και γενικά λίγη πρωτείνη,έχεις μετρήσει και σου βγαίνουν 150γρ πρωτείνης καθημερινά?Σε άφησε να τρως ξηρούς καρπούς (αμύγδαλα) γιατί εμένα στο τρίμηνο μου το είχε απαγορέψει

----------


## lila198621

http://www.cornellweightlosssurgery....astrectomy.pdf
για το αλινακι μου(και οχι μονο) που την εχει βρει με τις κρεμουλες και ξεχναει την πρωτεινουλα της η κακουργα.

----------


## aggeloydaki

γενικά νομίζω πως όλες αυτές οι κρέμες που φαίνονται "εύκολες" σαν φαγητό δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για εμάς τους χειρουργημένους,περιέχουν κυρίως άμυλο και υδατάνθρακες και καθόλου πρωτείνη,και ο οργανισμός μας για να συντηρηθεί χρειάζεται πρωτείνη!!!

----------


## lila198621

αγγελουδακι συμφωνω απολυτα τον καιρο που δεν μπορουσα να φαω απο τους πολλους εμετους ετρωγα μονο λιγο πουρε ή κρεμα ή γαλα σογιας και κατεληξα να παθω μυικη ατροφια σε συνδιασμο με το οτι ημουν στο κρεβατι απο την αφυδατωση.

----------


## Alina_ed

χριστινα μου ναι εκτιμω πολυ τι πεθερουλα μου κ τον εφοδιασμο της αν κ ειναι μακρια κ αυτη, κ τα εφοδια τα προμηθευομαστε καθε φορα που ερχομαστε πανω. χιχιχιχ ευχαριστω κ μονο με τη σκεψη να βαλεις τον αντρουλη σου να αδειασει το κρητικο πελαγος για εμας  :Smile:  
κοριτσακια μου με το θεμα πρωτεινη οσο κ αν δε με πιστευεται κανω οτι μπορω! εξαλου η διαιτολογος του γιατρου κ ο γιατρος ηξεραν απο πριν οτι δε μπορω το κρεατακι.ελπιζω να τα καταφερω κ να μην εχω προβλημα. τις κρεμουλες τι κανω εγω κ τα φρουτακια ναι μεν εχουν θερμιδες αλλα ουτε αμυλο ουτε υδατανθρακες.τα μπισκοτακια προσεχω κ τα βαζω με μετρο αρα δε νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι καλη επιλογη αυτη τη στιγμη. προς το παρον νιωθω καλα! εκτος απο το θεμα με το νερακι που ειναι το μονο που με ανησυχει πραγματικα..(νιωθω αφυδατωμενη)αλλα κ τις βιταμινουλες μου τις περνω κ πιστευω οτι δε θα εχω προβλημα που δεν αγαπω το κρεατακι. εξαλου ηταν κ ο λογος που αρχισα βιταμηνες απο την αρχη.ελειψη σε Β12 ειναι συχνο φαινομενο σε εμενα κ το ειχαμε συζητησει πριν την επεμβαση.

----------


## *Katie

Alinaki μια ακόμη πλούσια τροφή σε πρωτείνη είναι ο τραχανας . Αν σου αρέσει με λίγο τυράκι και κανένα παξιμαδάκι είναι ένα πλήρες γεύμα. Ακόμη το αυγό, τα όσπρια, το ψαρι, το τυρι, το γαλα. δεν είναι ανάγκη να τρως κρέας αν δεν το μπορείς. ακόμη μπορείς να πάρεις ( κατόπιν συζήτηση με τον γιατρό ή τον διαιτολόγο σου) σπιρουλίνα είναι φυτική πρωτείνη, ή κάποιο άλλο συμπλήρωμα ,εγώ πχ παίρνω γλουταμίνη ( δεν λέω την εταιρία για να μην κάνω διαφήμιση) σε σκόνη μαζί με χυμό. Αυτό κάνει επανόρθωση μυών, οστων και βοηθά στο γαστρεντερολογικό. Εχω ακούσει ότι γλουταμίνη παίρνουν και πολλοί καρκινοπαθείς λόγω των επανορθωτικών ιδιοτήτων που έχει. Ακόμη για να διατηρήσεις και ενδυναμώσεις του μυς σου σημαντικό είναι να κάνεις και ήπια καθημερινή άσκηση ή κάποια δραστηριότητα μερικές φορές την εβδομάδα ότι σου κάνει κέφι. Μην σκας λοιπόν υπάρχουν λύσεις. Απλά ψάξου.

----------


## OSANAMA

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by OSANAMA_
> ειπα να αρχισω να γραφω και εγω....
> πρωι γαλα με καφε
> δεκατιανο τιποτα
> ...


στην αρχη τα μετρουσα τωρα εχω αρχισει να βαριεμαι και τα υπολογιζω με το ματι.
οσον αφορα τους ξηρους καρπους αρχισα αμεσως μετα το τριμηνο.....μου αρεσουν πολυ.
γιαυτο αρχισα να τα γραφω να συγκρινω και να βλεπω με τα δικα σας. υπαρχουν μερες που τροω αρκετα και αλλες που δεν πειναω καθολου και ξεχναω το φαγητο. ξερω οτι πρεπει να ακολουθουμε ενα προγραμμα και προσπαθω.

εσυ παντως εχεις λαμψει....δε το συζητω....εισαι αστερι.:starhit:

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie ναι μου αρεσει κ ο τραχανας κ αν δεις πριν καμια βδομαδα τον ειχα τσακισει μαζι με αθοτυρο κ προσπαθω κ με τα οσπρια που κ αυτα λατρευω. θα ρωτησω το πασχα που θα παω στο γιατρο για καποιο αλλο συμπληρωμα.τωρα δε θελω να μπω σε διαδικασια να ψαχτω κ για το οικονομικο αλλα κ γιατι νιωθω καλα! πριν την επεμβαση ημουν πολυ πιο χαλια. κ νομιζω οτι οι πολυβιταμινες κανουν την δουλεια τους προς το παρον.περπαταω πολυ! οχι καθε μερα αλλα 3 φορες τη βδομαδα τουλαχιστον κ κανω πολλα χιλιομετρα περιπου 3 ωρες γεματες τις περπαταω,χιχιχ γυρναω ολα τα χανια.ακομα κ με βροχη κ κρυο.πραγματικα δε με ανυσηχει αυτο.το μονο που με κανει κ θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μου ειναι οτι εχω αρχισω κ ζηλευω βλακιουλες! αυτο θα ηθελα να εξαφανισω! οπως μαγικα ειχε εξαφανιστει στην αρχη της επεμβασης

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα σημασία έχει πως νιώθεις. Αφού νιώθεις καλά και κάνεις και όλα τα παραπάνω μην ανησυχείς, ξέρεις πόσος κόσμος είναι φυτοφάγος και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα? ουουουου!!!! Καλά τα Χανιά είναι όνειρο να τα περπατάς ότι καιρό και να έχει. Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να έρθουμε μέσα στο Μάρτη να δούμε τους πολυαγαπημένους μας κουμπάρους. Μακάρι....

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχ ναι ειναι υπεροχα τα χανια! καθε φορα που πεπαταω στο λιμανι νιωθω οτι παω διακοπες! ποτε δε θα το βαρεθω.ευχομαι να ερθεται κ θα χαρω πολυ να συναντηθουμε κ απο κοντα αν θες κ εσυ

----------


## Mak

Μανικάκια, είμαι πάλι εδώ, έφυγε και η χολή, τώρα αρχίζει η διατροφή άνευ λιπαρών! Σας ευχαριστώ για την καλή σας σκέψη!

----------


## bigjason

Γιωτα σιδερενια και καλη αναροση. Τι σου ειπαν να προσεχεις εκτος απο την διατροφη?

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Σχετικά με τους διάφορους πόνους που νιώθουμε ειδικά στην πλάτη,μου είπε ο ορθοπεδικός πως είναι λόγω της μεγάλης απώλειας βάρους,και τόνισε όσο περισσότερη άσκηση κάνουμε τόσο λιγότερο θα πονάμε  καλά Χριστίνα ο κόσμος είναι "παράξενος" εμένα με βλέπουν πια φίλοι των γονιών μου που με ξέρουν από την ώρα που γεννήθηκα και αρχίζουν τα "α!μην χάσεις άλλο!πάνω από όλα η υγεία!προσπάθησε να τρώς τώρα!"


Με την απωλεια των κιλον εκτος απο τους πονους στην πλατη που εγω ακομη δεν εχω νιωση υπαρχει και προβλημα με την ισορροπια εγω καταλαβαινω τον εαυτο μου οταν οδηγο την μηχανη οτι δεν εχω τοσο καλη ισορροπια οπος πριν χαθουν τα κιλα.
Τα ποδια μου ειχαν ανοιξη και εδω και ενα μηνα πηρα σαμπο με ξυλο και φοραω γιατι μου ειπε ενας φιλος μου οτι βοηθανε πολυ στην ισορροπια και θα αρχιζουν τα ποδια να υσχιονουν τωρα κατα ποσο θα βοηθησουν τα σαμπο θα σας πω οταν καλοσυνεψη και θα μπορω με αυτα να περπατω και εκτος σπιτιου γιατι μεχρι στιγμης τα φοραω μεσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## Mak

Τα βασικά Ιάσονα όπως σε κάθε χειρουργείο, να μη σηκώνω βάρος κτλ. Όχι κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Πάντως αυτό το λαπαροσκοπικό αέριο δν παίζεται, μου έχει ταράξει την πλάτη και τους ώμους, ησυχία δε βρίσκω σε καμία θέση.

----------


## bigjason

Ειχες νιοση ενοχλησης οταν εκανες την sleve απο αυτο το αεριο? Γιατι εγω δεν θυμαμαι κατι.

----------


## lila198621

jason εγω την ενοχληση απο το αεριο την ενιωσα για καμια ωρα (αν μπορεσα να υπολογισω καλα ετσι μαστουρωμενη που ημουν απο τη ναρκωση) απο τη στιγμη που με ανεβασαν στο δωματιο.βεβαια οχι κατι ιδιαιτερα επιπονο.ηταν βεβαια και αυτα τα ωραια παυσιπονα που μας δινουν και δεν καταλαβαινουμε και πολλα απο πονο.

----------


## Mak

Αυτή ήταν η τρίτη λαπαροσκόπηση που έχω κάνει, στην πρώτη μου το 2003 ήταν ο χειρότερος πόνος από το αέριο, με τρέλανε στην κυριολεξία σε σημείο να ουρλιάξω στο νοσοκομείο. Στη δεύτερη που ήταν η σληβ, δεν με προβλημάτισε ιδιαίτερα θα έλεγα, μικρό το κακό. Σε αυτήν την τελευταία πάλι, είναι σαφώς έντονος ο πόνος , αλλά ευελπιστώ ότι από αύριο θα αρχίσει να εξατμίζεται σταδιακά.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ λιγη μαργαρινη και μια κουταλια του γλυκου μαρμελαδα πορτοκαλι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ λιγο κρεας ισως ουτε 50γρ ειχα πολλα νευρα και δεν κατεβαινε τιποτα αργοτερα 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα
απογ 2μπουκιες μηλο και ενα μικρο μπισκοτο
βρ μισο τοστ και οπως σας γραφω μια μπουκια ψωμι γιατι το νερο που επινα πριν μου εκανε καουρα

----------


## lila198621

γιωτα σιδερενια και περαστικα.σε ενοχλει απο χτες ακομα το αεριο?που σε ποναει?εμενα στο υψος της ξιφοειδους αποφυσης.

----------


## Mak

Αχ, δεν ξέρω που είναι η ξιφοειδής αποφυση, εμένα με πονάει στους ώμους ψηλά, ξεκίνησε από χτες που ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο αλλά εκεί μου χορηγούσαν τα παυσιπονάκια και δεν παραπονιόμουν, σήμερα όμως που γύρισα σπίτι τη βγάζω μόνο με ντεπόν και με έχει τρελάνει. Ο γιατρός μου είπε να μην πάρω άλλου τύπου παυσίπονο γιατί είναι πολύ πρόσφατη η αναισθησία. Για να το λέει αυτός κάτι θα ξέρει,φαντάζομαι..

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Σήμερα
πρ. 1 κ. γάλα, 3 κ.σ βρώμη, 1 κ.γ πευκόμελο
δεκ. 1 μεγάλο καρότο
μεσ. σούπα με γαρίδες και μύδια και λίγο ρυζάκι, 1 κουτάλα
απο. 1 μίξ βοτάνων, 20 αμύγδαλα
βρ. 2 φρυγανιές με 2 φ. τυρί και ζαμπόν.

Γιώτα καλώς ώρισες, καλή ανάρρωση και γρήγορη!

----------


## lila198621

ειναι το τελος του στερνου η ξιφοειδης αποφυση.ααα σε χτυπα πισω ο πονος εσενα.στο νοσοκομειο apotel ενδοφλεβιο και κατι αλλο που δεν θυμαμαι μου εδιναν.

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ & 1κτγ μελι
Δε: 2συκα αποξυραμενα
Με:Ψαρι ψητο με βραστα κολοκυθακια
Απ:1φετα γαλοπουλα και ενα κριτσινι ολικης
Βρ:6 τορτεληνια με 1κτγ φιλαδελφεια light

----------


## OSANAMA

σημερα...
πρωι γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκατιανο 4 αμυγδαλα και μια φρυγανια με βιταμ
μεσημερι κοτοπουλο με ρυζι και λαχανικα 
απογευμα ενα γαλλικο
βραδυ το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα και 2μπουκιες μπανανα
μεσ 3/4 κουπας φακες 30γρ τυρι αργοτερα αλλο ενα γαλλικο
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα
βρ 3/4 κουπας τραχανα

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα σας!

π- δυο φρυγανιές με λίγο φέτα
δ- γάλα με δημητριακά
μ- λίγο βραστό κοτόπουλο με βραστά λαχανικά+ ένα κριτσίνι
α- γάλα με δημητριακά
β- ένα κριτσίνι

Ευτυχώς οι οδηγίες του νοσοκομείου για τη δίαιτα μετά την αφαίρεση της χοληδόχου κύστεως δεν είχε μόνο υγρά! Απλά όλα άπαχα και ελαφριά για δεκαπέντε μέρες.

----------


## OSANAMA

πρωι ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκα. φρυγανια με βιταμ
μεσημερι μια κουταλα φακες
απογευμα μια μπανανα με 7 αμυγδαλα
βραδυ οπως το μεσημερι

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ & 1κτγ μελι
Δε:1κριτσινι με λιγο ανθοτυρο
Με:1 αβγο βραστο και 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο, 1φετα γαλοπουλα & 1 κουλουρακι καροτου
Βρ:2κτσ σαλατα με λιγο κοτοπουλο βραστο

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα ξανά!

π- δυο φρυγανιές με λίγη φέτα
δ- γάλα με δημητριακά 
μ-ένα κριτσίνι
α- μισό μπωλ κρέμα στιγμής με γεύση μπισκότο
β- κοτόπουλο+λαχανικά, όλα βραστά με λίγο φέτα

----------


## lila198621

helloooooo
σημερα
πρ ενα μικρο πολυσπορο κριτσινι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα παγωμενο
μεσ 70γρ συκωτι μοσχαρισιο και 2 μανιταρια μια ωρα μετα το φαγητο αλλο ενα γαλλικο
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης και 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα
βρ μισο τοστ και ενα μανιταρι

----------


## Mak

ελένη , πολύ ωραία τη βρίσκω τη διατροφή σου! :thumbup::thumbup: ισορροπημένη και γευστική!

----------


## lila198621

ευχαριστω γιωτα μου.και εσυ τα πηγαινεις υπερ-τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!προσπαθω να τρωω οσο μπορω καλυτερα για να "εκπαιδευσω" απο την αρχη τον εαυτο μου και οταν θα μπορω να τρωω μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες τουλαχιστον να μην τρωω βλακειες οπως πριν.ευτυχως μεχρι τωρα δεν νιωθω να μου λειπει κατι.ακομα και τα ζυμαρικα με το ρυζι που με πειραζουν δεν μου λειπουν πια.και δεν μου στερω και τιποτα τρωω και πατατες τηγανιτες μια φορα το μηνα και οταν περιμενω περιοδο μου επιτρεπω 2-3 μερες λιγη σοκολατα μαυρη χωρις ζαχαρη για να περνω τη σοκολατοτζουρα μου.

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα
Σημερα
Πρ:2 μπουκιες χορτοπιτα
Δε:----------
Με:κοτοπουλο αλακρεμ με μανηταρια 2κτσ πουρε πατατας και 2κτσ μαρουλι
Απ:2συκα αποξυραμενα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι αντι για σαλατα εφαγα λιγο ανθοτυρο

----------


## OSANAMA

:Wink: 
πρωι ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκ. 7 φυστικια
μεσημερι κοτοσουπα μια κουταλα
απογευμα μια μπανανα , 5 αμυγδαλα και ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
βραδυ λιγο σουπα 2 κουταλιες και μισο αχλαδι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
γαλα με βρωμη κ σταφιδες
λιγο ψωμακι μαυρο,2 μπουκιες
ομελετα με κολοκυθι κ πατατα
γιαουρτακι 
ακομα τιποτα τονοσαλατα ελεγα αλλα κολλησα με τη τουρτα του μικρου που φτιαχνω κ ξεχαστηκα.μαλλον μετα λιγο απο το μεσημεριανο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 60γρ κρεας ενα κομματακι πατατα και μια πηρουνια χορτα βραστα
απογ γαλλικο με γαλα και ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ 50γρ κρεας μια πηρουνια χορτα

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας σημερα παλι σαβουριασα βλακιες.πανε κ αυτα τα γενεθλια ,ελπιζω να μπω τωρα στο σωστο δρομο.
λοιπον σημερα
λιγη αραβικη πιτα με μαρουλι κ γαλοπουλα.το 1/5 περιπου κ δυστυχως το εβγαλα
καφε με γαλα
2 κουταλιες τουρτα(κεικ ζουμερο)
καφε με γαλα
2 τυροπιτακια
6 πατατακια
1 σοκολατακι με τα περισευματα της τουρτας(παραδοξως εγινε υπεροχο! οποτε ξανακανω τουρτα με σχεδιο θα κανω σοκολατακια τα περισευματα! χιχχι δε τα ξαναπεταω τωρα που ανακλυψα το κολπο

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ και 1κτγ μελι
Δε:1/3 μπανανα
Με:συκοτι μοσχαρησιο με 2κτσ σαλατα
Απ:2συκα αποξυραμενα
Βρ:λιγες γαριδες στο τηγανι τεφλον με νερο τηγανισμενες και 2κτσ σαλατα

----------


## OSANAMA

χθες
πρωι γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκ. τπτ
μεσημερι σνιτσελ με σαλατα
απογευμα γαλλικο με γαλα 6 αμυγδαλα
βραδυ πατατα και λιγο κοτοπουλο

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Ιάσονα έχω την εντύπωση οτι τρώς πολύ λίγο, δεν μπορείς να φάς μια μπανάνα ή έναν κεσέ γιαούρτι? προσεξε το λίγο.
σήμερα...
πρ. 1 νές σκέτο 
δεκ. 1 σοκολατάκι
μεσ. σούπα με μοσχαράκι και μισή φ. ψωμί
απο. 1 πορτοκάλι, 2 αμύγδαλα
βρ. σούπα με μοσχαράκι

Επισκέφθηκα και τον δερματολόγο αυτή την εβδομάδα για την απώλεια των μαλλιών και μου σύστησε κάθε μέρα σαν φάρμακο να τρώω ένα κυβάκι συκώτι, μου έδωσε σίδηρο γιατί οι αποθήκες μου είναι οριακές να αδειάσουν και μια super formyla απο το φαρμακείο η οποία στοιχίζει 70 ευρώ αφου δεν καλύπτει όλα τα υλικά το ικα, γι'αυτο δεν την έχω πάρει ακόμα!!! χιχιχιχι, όταν θα την βάλω θα σας πώ, πάντως τα μαλλιά μου είναι σε αθλία κατάσταση και ετσι έδωσα προτεραιότητα στίς πρωτεινες!

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by XristinaNikolas_
> Ιάσονα έχω την εντύπωση οτι τρώς πολύ λίγο, δεν μπορείς να φάς μια μπανάνα ή έναν κεσέ γιαούρτι? προσεξε το λίγο.


Καλησπερα το πρωινο μου με το μισο κεσεδακι γιαουρτι τις 2κτσ κονφλεηξ απο βρωμη και την 1κτγ μελι με χορταινη πληρης ισος αν πιεσω τον εαυτο μου να μπορω να φαω και το αλλο μισο κεσεδακι αλλα δεν θελω να πιεζω το στομαχακι επεισης στο προγραμα που εχω κανει εγω πινω 1με 1,5 λιτρο νερο συν τον καφε που θα πιω η το τσαι μεχρι τις δυο τρεις το μεσημερι που θα φαω το μεσημεριανο μου οποτε και το δεκατιανο μου δεν μπορω να φαω πολυ απλα επειδη περπαταω πολυ εχω συνηθος καπιο αποξυραμενο φρουτο για να μου αναιβαζη το ζαχαρο στο αιμα α και αναμεσα στο πρωινο και το μεσημεριανο μου το ενα μπουκαλακι με το νερο ριχνω 1 πολυβιταμινη και την πινω καθως περπαταω.
Χριστινα το σιδηρο σου ποσο ηταν? εμενα με το κατοτερο οριο να ειναι 60 ειχα 80 και συνεχιζω να περνω 1 χαπακι την ημερα. Μεταξυ μας πολυ μπλιαχ αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω και αλλιος και το πινω.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης μια φετα τυρι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα αργοτερα 1/3 μπανανα
μεσ 80γρ περιπου φασολαδα και 30γρ τυρι
απογ γαλλικο και ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης 2 ωρες μετα μιση φετα ψωμι
βρ μια φετα ψωμι 30γρ ανθοτυρο
σημερα ειμαι χαλια τρεχει η μυτη ο λαιμος χαλια.αρχισα αντιβιωση και τρωω λιγο ψωμακι παραπανω απο οτι συνηθως ομως ειναι το μονο πραγμα που ηρεμει το στομαχι μου οταν με ενοχλει.και δυστυχως η σιχαμερη αντιβιωση αν και πηρα προστασια μου εκανε τρομερη καουρα και ανακατοσουρα.

----------


## lila198621

ιασονα προσπαθησε αντι για γιαουρτι να φας γαλα το πρωι επειδη ειναι υγρο σιγουρα θα μπορεις να πιεις περιπου μια κουπα πια.επισης βλεπω οτι δεν τρως υδατανθρακες σε πειραζουν ή δεν θελεις να φας?αν μετρησεις θερμιδες θα δεις οτι εισαι πολυ χαμηλα.η διατροφολογος μου λεει οτι δεν πρεπει να πεφτουμε κατω απο τις 800 φαντασου εσυ που εισαι αντρας και γυμναζεσαι κιολας.ας πουμε λες συκωτι ποσο συκωτι?εμενα ο σιδηρος ειναι 148 και δεν περνω συμπληρωμα σιδηρου.

----------


## *Katie

σήμερα

π -- 2 παξιμαδακια κριθινα και 40γρ γραβιερα , 1/3 μπανανα
δεκ-1/3 μπανανα και 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης
ενδ- 1 κρακερ ολικης αλεσης και 1 μανταρινι
ενδ- 1 φ.τυρι τοστ, 1/2 ζαμπον και 1 μικρο παξιμαδακι
μεσ στις 5,30μμ- 1/2 μπιφτεκι απο κοτοπουλο , και 3 μπουκιες πεννες, λίγο ντοματα
βρ- το ιδιο με μεσημερι

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας κ απο εμενα κ εγω κολλησα ιωσουλα κ ειμαι χαλια! αλλα μου ειπε ο γιατρος μονο με ντεπον να την βγαλω. για να δουμε. διατροφικα παλι χαλια.οτι προσπαθεια κανω για κρεατακι το κανω εμετο.σημερα κρατησα 
γιαουρτακι 
μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
3 πιρουνιες μακαρονια
δοκιμασα παλι κοτοπουλακι κ τιποτα  :Frown:  αν κ λεω να μην με πιεσω αλλο μεχρι να συνερθω απο την ιωσουλα.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by eleni198621_
> ιασονα προσπαθησε αντι για γιαουρτι να φας γαλα το πρωι επειδη ειναι υγρο σιγουρα θα μπορεις να πιεις περιπου μια κουπα πια.επισης βλεπω οτι δεν τρως υδατανθρακες σε πειραζουν ή δεν θελεις να φας?αν μετρησεις θερμιδες θα δεις οτι εισαι πολυ χαμηλα.η διατροφολογος μου λεει οτι δεν πρεπει να πεφτουμε κατω απο τις 800 φαντασου εσυ που εισαι αντρας και γυμναζεσαι κιολας.ας πουμε λες συκωτι ποσο συκωτι?εμενα ο σιδηρος ειναι 148 και δεν περνω συμπληρωμα σιδηρου.


Επινα γαλα αρκετο καιρο το πρωι αλλα εχω ενα θεμα οταν τροω υγρα μαζι με στερεα γιαυτο τον εελευταιο καιρο προτιμο το γιαουρτι.
Οι υδατανθρακες δεν με πειραζουν εκτος απο το ψωμι που δεν μου κατεβαινη ευκολα οστοσο στην πολυσαλατα που κανω το μεσημερι ψηνο μια αραβικη πιτα και ριχνω η κρουτον οσο για τα ζυμαρικα δεν τα εχω βαλη στο μενου μου νομιζοντας οτι παχαινουν ισος το μυαλο εχει μεινη ακομη στην προ επεμβασης εποχη το μονο που εχω παρει απο ενα μαγαζι με ρωσικα προιοντα κατι τορτεληνια που τα λενε πινημινι και ειναι με γεμιση κρεατος πλουσια σε πρωτεινη μου τα συστησε ενας σληβατος φιλος, πηγη υδατανθρακα ειναι και η μπανανα και τα λαχανικα.
Παντος στο τριμηνο η διατροφολογος μου ειχε βαλη τις φωνες οτι τροω λιγο να τροω περισοτερο αλλα φοβαμαι.

----------


## lila198621

ιασονα μια πηρουνια μακαρονια δεν θα σε παχυνουν μην υπερβαλεις.απο περιεργεια μετρα τις θερμιδες σου να δεις ποσο πολυ λιγες ειναι.δοκιμασε λιγο τραχανα αν τον τρως.κανε περισσοτερα γευματα μεσα στη μερα ακομα και αν ειναι για να φας μια μπουκια μπανανα.αλινα τον κιμα σογιας τον τρως?

----------


## lila198621

οσο για το ψωμι αν το φρυγανισεις κατεβαινει πιο ευκολα

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by eleni198621_
> ιασονα μια πηρουνια μακαρονια δεν θα σε παχυνουν μην υπερβαλεις.απο περιεργεια μετρα τις θερμιδες σου να δεις ποσο πολυ λιγες ειναι.δοκιμασε λιγο τραχανα αν τον τρως.κανε περισσοτερα γευματα μεσα στη μερα ακομα και αν ειναι για να φας μια μπουκια μπανανα.αλινα τον κιμα σογιας τον τρως?


Ελενη σε ευχαριστω θα προσπαθησω σιγα σιγα να κανω περισσοτερα γευματα και να βαλω και περοισσοτερους υδατανθρακες στην διατροφη μου. Για την ποσοτητα που με ρωτησες πχ απο το συκοτι δεν ξεπερναει τα 35-40 γρ. οσο για τις θερμιδες πως μπορω να τις μετρησω? Γιατι στους θερμιδομετρητες γραφει νομιζω για μεριδες εστιατοριου.

----------


## lila198621

συνηθως η μεριδα εστιατοριου ειναι περιπου 300γρ για σουπες φασολαδες κτλ και απο 90 εως 140γρ για κρεας η ψαρι στους θερμιδομετρητες οποτε υπολογισε ποσο ειναι στα δικα σου γραμμαρια.
http://caloriecount.about.com/
αυτος ο θερμιδομετρητης ειναι πολυ βοηθητικος και μπορεις να παιξεις και τα γραμμαρια σε καποιες τροφες

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα μανικάκια μου, 
σήμερα το πανομοιότυπο μενού μου είχε:

π- μισό μπωλάκι κρέμα 
δ- δυο κρίθινα μίνι παξιμαδάκια με φέτα
μ- κοτόπουλο βραστό, ρύζι και μια ιδέα βραστό καρότο
α- γάλα με δημητριακά
β-δυο κρίθινα μίνι παξιμαδάκια με φέτα

Κατερίνα, τα παξιμαδάκια είναι μούρλια και όπως βλέπεις τα τιμάω δις την ημέρα!


Περαστικά σε όλους τους ασθενείς μας~!

----------


## bigjason

Να γραψω και τι εφαγα σημερα.
Πρ:1/2 γιαουτι με 2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι και δυο καρυδια
Δε: 2δαμασκηνα αποξυραμενα
Με:Αρακα με πατατα,καροτο και κοτοπουλο & 2κτσ μαρουλι
Απ:1φετα γαλοπουλας με ενα κρακερ
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι αλλα αντι για μαρουλι λιγο ανθοτυρο.

----------


## OSANAMA

σημερα.....
πρωι ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκατιανο ενα αυγουλακι
μεσημερι μια κουταλα τραχανα
απογευμα 10 αμυγδαλα και ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
βραδυ το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

περαστικα και απο εμενα στους αρρω:fake sniffle:στους μας και ευχες για γρηγορη αναρωση.....:fake sniffle:

----------


## *Katie

bigjason στις ποσότητες που καταναλώνουμε πια την τροφή δεν υπάρχει τίποτε να σου ανακόψει ή καθυστερήσει την πορεία καθόδου. Αντιθέτως αν συνοδεψεις τα γεύματα σου με καλό υδατάνθρακα θα έχεις και περισσότερη ενέργεια. Θα σου πρότεινα 2 κσ ρύζι κανονικό ή αν θες και καστανό με περισσότερες φυτικές ίνες ή 3-4 πηρουνιες ζυμαρικά ολικής άλεσης που είναι πολύ νόστιμα. Προτίμησε ζυμαρικό που δεν είναι σπαγγετι γιατί το σπαγγετι είναι λίγο δύσκολο στο μάσημα και τεμάχισμα ενω πχ οι πεννες είναι πιο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμες.

----------


## *Katie

Γιωτάκι χαίρομαι που σου αρέσουν. Να ξέρεις ότι τα παξιμαδάκια αυτα είναι πολυ πλούσια σε φυτικές ινες και κάνουν και καλό στο έντερο. Ασε που δεν μπορείς να φας πολλά γιατί λόγω των φυτικών ινών σε χορταίνουν περισσότερο και σε κρατάνε. :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> bigjason στις ποσότητες που καταναλώνουμε πια την τροφή δεν υπάρχει τίποτε να σου ανακόψει ή καθυστερήσει την πορεία καθόδου. Αντιθέτως αν συνοδεψεις τα γεύματα σου με καλό υδατάνθρακα θα έχεις και περισσότερη ενέργεια. Θα σου πρότεινα 2 κσ ρύζι κανονικό ή αν θες και καστανό με περισσότερες φυτικές ίνες ή 3-4 πηρουνιες ζυμαρικά ολικής άλεσης που είναι πολύ νόστιμα. Προτίμησε ζυμαρικό που δεν είναι σπαγγετι γιατί το σπαγγετι είναι λίγο δύσκολο στο μάσημα και τεμάχισμα ενω πχ οι πεννες είναι πιο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμες.


Σε ευχαριστω κατερινα θα προσπαθησω να ενταξω στο μενου μου υδατανθρακες γιατι τους ειχα αμελιση.
Εχτες εστυλα imail στην διατροφολογο να την ρωτησω τι πρεπει να κανω γιατι τις τελευταιες 15 ημερες εχασα 400γρ πρωτη φορα που κολησε η ζυγαρια βεβαια δοξα το θεο 51 κιλα που εχασα σε 4 μηνες ειναι πολλα και δεν ανχονομαι αν κολησω 15 ημερες η και ενα μηνα το μονο που ανχοθηκα ειναι μηπως και κανω καπιο λαθος εγω με την διατροφη μου.

----------


## *Katie

bijay προβλέψω η διαιτολόγος να σε ξεχέσει με το συμπαθιο. Αυτο που μου έλεγε η δική μου διαιτολόγος όταν κόλαγε η ζυγαριά είναι οτι όταν συμβαίνει αυτό ( με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν τρωω γλυκα και βλακειες και εσυ δεν εχεις να ανυσηχεις γιαυτο καθοτι είσαι προτυπο) θα πρέπει να χορεύω από την χαρά μου γιατι σημαίνει ότι χάνεις καθαρό λίπος. Θα φανεί αλλά συνήθως αργεί λίγο και μετά σου κάνει κιντερ εκπληξη η ζυγαρια.

----------


## monadiki1

παιδια καλημερα.οταν βγηκατε απο το χειρουργειο ..την επομενη μερα..πειναγατε?

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monadiki1_
> παιδια καλημερα.οταν βγηκατε απο το χειρουργειο ..την επομενη μερα..πειναγατε?


μοναδική μου το στομάχι δεν πειναει δεν υπάρχει αίσθημα πείνας όταν η σληβ έχει γίνει σωστα για πάρα πολύ καιρο, το μυαλο όμως που λειτουργεί ως δευτερο στομαχι οργιάζει στην αρχη, εγώ θυμάμαι κοιμόμουν και έβλεπα λουκούλια γεύματα στον ύπνο μου αλλά και στον ξύπνο μου.

----------


## Mak

Ναι, και εγώ τον πρώτο καιρό ονειρευόμουν οργιαστικά γεύματα, αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα μυαλού και όχι στομαχιού. Ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες, δεν πεινάς καθόλου γιατί όλα , και τα υγρά, κατεβαίνουν με δυσκολία και προσπάθεια, οπότε δεν σε απασχολεί τίποτα άλλο παρά το πως θα καταφέρεις να τραφείς σωστά! Γύρω στους δυο μήνες, γινόταν κάτι περίεργο, ήταν σαν να ξαναπεινούσα αλλά μου πέρασε υιοθετώντας πιο συχνά γεύματα, τώρα πια δεν νιώθω κανονική πείνα απλά καταλαβαίνω πότε είναι άδειο το στομαχι και πρέπει να τραφεί.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> bijay προβλέψω η διαιτολόγος να σε ξεχέσει με το συμπαθιο. Αυτο που μου έλεγε η δική μου διαιτολόγος όταν κόλαγε η ζυγαριά είναι οτι όταν συμβαίνει αυτό ( με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν τρωω γλυκα και βλακειες και εσυ δεν εχεις να ανυσηχεις γιαυτο καθοτι είσαι προτυπο) θα πρέπει να χορεύω από την χαρά μου γιατι σημαίνει ότι χάνεις καθαρό λίπος. Θα φανεί αλλά συνήθως αργεί λίγο και μετά σου κάνει κιντερ εκπληξη η ζυγαρια.


Αυτο ειχε κανει και στην εξεταση τριμηνου μου ειχε βαλει τις φωνες. Παντος αυτες τις 15 μερες που παραμενω κολημενος ειδα διαφορα στα κενουργια ρουχα.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monadiki1_
> παιδια καλημερα.οταν βγηκατε απο το χειρουργειο ..την επομενη μερα..πειναγατε?


Με την επεμβαση αφαιρειτε το πανο μερος του στομαχιου το οποιο απο εκει εκτιγνεται μια ουσια που λεγεται γριλινη αυτη η ουσια ειναι που δινη το σημα στον εγκεφαλο οτι πειναμε ετσι μετα την επεμβαση το στομαχι δεν δεν δινει εντολη στον εγκεφαλο οτι πειναμε αλλα υπαρχει η πεινα απο το μυαλο μας που ειχε συνηθιση να τρωμε.
Εγω θυμαμαι ειχαν ερθει στο νοσοκομειο να με δουν δυο κολητοι μου και για να μου κανουν πλακαν ειχαν φερη απο το βολο πεινερλι με πατατες και ουγκαρεζα αυτοι το τρωγανε μπροστα μου και μου ειχαν αφηση και για εμενα διπλα στο κομοδινο αλλα μονο που τους εβλεπα και μυριζα μου ειρθε μια αναγουλα.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> bijay προβλέψω η διαιτολόγος να σε ξεχέσει με το συμπαθιο. Αυτο που μου έλεγε η δική μου διαιτολόγος όταν κόλαγε η ζυγαριά είναι οτι όταν συμβαίνει αυτό ( με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν τρωω γλυκα και βλακειες και εσυ δεν εχεις να ανυσηχεις γιαυτο καθοτι είσαι προτυπο) θα πρέπει να χορεύω από την χαρά μου γιατι σημαίνει ότι χάνεις καθαρό λίπος. Θα φανεί αλλά συνήθως αργεί λίγο και μετά σου κάνει κιντερ εκπληξη η ζυγαρια.
> 
> 
> Αυτο ειχε κανει και στην εξεταση τριμηνου μου ειχε βαλει τις φωνες. Παντος αυτες τις 15 μερες που παραμενω κολημενος ειδα διαφορα στα κενουργια ρουχα.


my point exactly!! τα ρουχα φωνάζουνε λεμε!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## lila198621

μοναδικη εμενα στους πρωτους 4 μηνες αν η μαμα μου δεν μου ελεγε αν θυμηθηκα να φαω μπορει και να ξεχναγα να το κανω.τωρα πια καταλαβαινω ποτε το στομαχι μου ειναι εντελως αδειο οχι πεινα ομως.καθε 3 περιπου ωρες βαζω κατι στο στομαχακι μου.κανω 3 γευματα και 2 ενδιαμεσα για να μπορω να διαχειριστω και τα υγρα μου.βεβαια υπαρχουν φορες οπως σημερα που αναγκαζομαι να κραταω γεματο το στομαχι μου γιατι χτες με πειραξε η αντιβιωση ακομα και αν ειχα παρει προστασια οποτε πηρα το γιατρο τηλ και μου ειπε να κραταω το στομαχι μου οσο το δυνατον γεματο τις ωρες που πινω αντιβιωση.

----------


## OSANAMA

λοιπον....
πρωι ενα γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκα... τιποτα
μεσημερι 2 μικρα γιουβαρλακια
απογευμα 10 αμυγδαλακια και ενα γαλλικο
βραδυ ενα γιουβαρλακι και ενα τριγωνακι ανθοτυρο.:roll:

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας κ απο εμενα.η ιωσουλα δε λεει να με αφησει... ο πυρετος δε πεφτει με τιποτα κ ετσι με το ζορυ καταφερα να φαω λιγο
μισο γιαουρτακι ακτιβια
ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ρυζι
μισο γιαουρτακι ακομα
μιση κουπα γαλα με μια μεζουρα προτεινη.
το καλο ειναι οτι τα γιαουρτακια βοηθησαν κ πηγα τουαλετα επιτελους... εφυγε κ αλλο ενα κιλακι! 92 πια.  :Smile:

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα να εχουμε.
Εχτες:
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι & 2καρυδια
Δε:μισο τοστ
Με:ρυζι με αρακα και λιγο κοτοπουλο
Απ:μιση μπανανα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## lila198621

τα χτεσινα δεν τα γραφω γιατι ηταν το στομαχι χαλια απο την αντιβιωση οποτε μονο φαγητο δεν ηθελα.σημερα δεν πηρα αντιβιωση και συνηλθα.
σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 5-6 κουταλιες φακες 30γρ τυρι
απογ 2μπουκιες ανανα αργοτερα γαλλικο με γαλα και ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ 1/2 κουπα ζωμο κοτοπουλο 20γρ

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα περαστικά σου. Μπράβο για το χαμένο κιλάκι σου, είσαι μία ανάσα από το 8. Ωραιότατα!

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας κ καλο μηνα να εχουμε.
ευχαριστω τζινα για τις ευχες σου.  :Smile:  αχ να δω αυτο το 8αρακι μπροστα κ θα πεταω απο τη χαρα μου.
σημερα αν κ ο πυρετος δε λεει να πεσει τελειως με αφησε μερικες ωρες μονη! χιχχιχι κ νιωθω καπως καλυτερα. κ η ορεξη επανηλθε φυσικα
μιση κουπα γαλα με μια μεζουρα πρωτεινη κ δημητριακα
1 μπανανα
μιση μπανανα κ 2 μπισκοτα δημητριακων
1 κουπα μανιταροσουπα
χυλοπιτες με φετα κ αγγουρακι

----------


## lila198621

λοιπον σημερα μαγειρεψα κατι στο οποιο δεν ειμαι σιγουρη τη ονομα πρεπει να δωσω.εφτιαξα κοκκινη σαλτσα με κρεμμυδι τριμμενο ,λαδι(λιγο) ,πελτε ντοματας,ενα κυβο λαχανικων,κανελα,παπρικα.π ρα κιμα κοτοπουλο, μια φετα του τοστ ψωμι, κρεμμυδι, μαϊντανο, παπρικα .τα επλασα και τα εριξα μεσα στη σαλτσα και εβρασαν μεχρι να δεσει η σαλτσα.

----------


## *Katie

μπιφτέκια κοτοπουλου με κοκκινη σάλτσα αλλά Ελενη!!!! μου αρέσει , καλοφάγωτα!!!

----------


## lila198621

πρεπει να σας ενημερωσω πως την ονομασια της κατερινας θα την κρατησω και οτι ειναι δραμα να μαγειρευεις για ενα σληβατο γιατι παντα πεφτεις εξω στην ποσοτητα.σημερα μαγειρεψα διαφορετικο φαγητο για εμενα γιατι δεν ηθελα να φαω οτι εφαγαν οι υπολοιποι.ειχε κανει ο πατερας μου το κορυφαιο να βγαλει μισο κιλο κοτοπουλοκιμα για να φαω μονο εγω.:lol: τελικα εφαγα 1μιση και εμειναν να φανε και 2 μη μανικωμενα ατομα.

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα μιλησα με την διατροφολογο μου σημερα και με ηρεμησε για το θεμα του κοληματος τις ζυγαριας μου ειπε οτι το κολπο ειναι να μην ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα και να μην ζω με αυτο το ανχος οτι τα κιλα θα χαθουν ετσι και αλλιος, να προσεχω γενικα την διατροφη μου οχι διαιτα αλλα σιγουρα να μην τροω καθημερινα γλυκα και "πλαστικες"- επεξεργασμενες τροφες και το πιο βασικο ολον να τροω κατι ανα 2 ωρες το αργοτερο, συχνα γευματα καθολη την διαρκεια τις ημερας και να πινω νερο ενδιαμεσα απο τα γευματα οσο μπορω περισσοτερο και σιγα σιγα.
Αυτα τα ολιγα θα προσπαθησω να ενταξω στο διατοφολογιο μου και ο στοχος θα επιτεχθει εγω ζυγιζομουνα καθε 15 μερες τωρα θα το κανω καθε μηνα γλυκα και πλαστικα ουτε που εχω βαλει στο στομα μου αλλα αυτο που δεν τηρουσα ηταν τα συχνα γευματα απο νερο πινω 2,2-5 λιτρα την ημερα.
Θεωρησα σοστο να τα μοιραστω μαζι σας για να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.

----------


## lila198621

ιασονα οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας ακολουθουμε το ενα μικρο σνακ ανα 2 ωρες.ενεργοποιεις τον μεταβολισμο σου.σιγα σιγα θα μπορεις και τα υγρα σου να καταναλωνεις και κατι να τρως καθε 2 ωρες.προσεχε μονο μην ειναι κατι με πολυ ζαχαρη ή πολα λιπαρα.ενα φρουτο,λιγη ξηροι καρποι ειναι οτι πρεπει.

----------


## Mak

Ιάσονα, και εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι δεν θα ήταν τραγικό να εντάξεις στη διατροφή σου και ένα γλυκάκι, δεν χρειάζεται να έιναι εξαιρετικά λιπαρό, εγώ π.χ καταναλώνω πολύ το παστέλι (σουσαμένιο ή αμυγδαλωτό, φιστικωτό κτλ), επίσης τη μαύρη σοκολάτα σε σοκολατάκια, μπισκότα κτλ και φροντίζω ταυτόχρονα να υπάρχει και κάτι αλλο μαζί, πχ. ξηροί καρποί. Τους πρώτους 6 μήνες πραγματικά δεν είχα φάει κανένα γλυκό , ούτε τα είχα επιθυμήσει, όταν όμως πριν δυο μήνες ξαναένιωσα την επιθυμιά να γλυκαθώ, το έκανα χωρίς τύψεις με τα παραπάνω που σου ανάφερα, σε μικρή ποσότητα, και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.'Ολα αυτά με την έγκριση της διατροφολόγου μου βεβαίως.

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

- ένα πολύσπορο κριτσίνι
δ- μισό τοστ 
μ- λίγο μπιφτέκι, ένα μίνι κριθινο παξιμάδι με φέτα
α- δημητριακά μελιού
β- δυο παξιμαδάκια κρίθινα με φέτα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Bigjason επειδή έχεις χάσει σε γρήγορο χρονικό διάστημα πολλά κιλά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό αυτό το "κόλλημα" που έχεις προς το παρόν, γιατί δείχνει ότι ο οργανισμός μου προσπαθεί να ανταπεξέλθει και να διαχειριστεί αυτήν την απώλεια. Εμένα εφόσον κάνω σωστή διατροφή δεν με νοιάζει όταν κολλάει η ζυγαριά γιατί είναι πλέον στο χέρι μου να αδυνατίσω και λίγο πριν λίγο μετά δεν με πειράζει. Επίσης εκτός από τα κυρίως γεύματα έχω το νου μου κάθε 2,5 ώρες περίπου και τρώω κάτι λίγο π.χ. 1 παξιμαδάκι ή ένα μανταρίνι ή λίγο τυρί. Νομίζω ότι και το νερό που πίνεις είναι ο.κ., κι εγώ πίνω συνήθως 2,5 λίτρα και κάποιες φορές ίσως και 3 λίτρα. Θα ήθελα να μπορώ να πιω περισσότερο νερό αλλά και αυτό νομίζω ότι αρκεί. Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ξεκολλήσεις γρήγορα και θα νοιώσεις και πάλι ανακούφιση που θα βλέπεις την κατηφόρα των κιλών σου.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μισο κολοκυθι βραστο
μεσ 70γρ περιπου απο τα κοτοπουλομπιφτεκακια σε σαλτσα μισο κολοκυθι 2ωρες μετα 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα
απογ γαλλικο με γαλα μπισκοτο βρωμης 
βρ ενα κολοκυθι μια μπουκια πατατα βραστη και 30γρ τυρι

----------


## Alina_ed

ακουω για το νερο που πινεται κ ζηλευω! εγω ενα ποτηρακι την ημερα κ με το ζορυ.γουλια γουλια κ παλι μου πεφτει βαρυ.ιδιαιτερα τωρα με το πυρετο το ζηλευα αλλα δεν πηγαινε με τιποτα κατω.
σημερα
γαλα με μια μεζουρα πρωτεινη κ λιγα δημητριακα
καπουτσινο σκετο
μισο γιουβαρλακι(με το ζορυ το κρατησα)
2 μπισκοτα δημητριακων
τσαι
μισο γιουβαρλακι,ενα κομματακι κολοκυθι κ ενα μικρο πατατα
μισο αχλαδι

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Bigjason επειδή έχεις χάσει σε γρήγορο χρονικό διάστημα πολλά κιλά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό αυτό το "κόλλημα" που έχεις προς το παρόν, γιατί δείχνει ότι ο οργανισμός μου προσπαθεί να ανταπεξέλθει και να διαχειριστεί αυτήν την απώλεια. Εμένα εφόσον κάνω σωστή διατροφή δεν με νοιάζει όταν κολλάει η ζυγαριά γιατί είναι πλέον στο χέρι μου να αδυνατίσω και λίγο πριν λίγο μετά δεν με πειράζει. Επίσης εκτός από τα κυρίως γεύματα έχω το νου μου κάθε 2,5 ώρες περίπου και τρώω κάτι λίγο π.χ. 1 παξιμαδάκι ή ένα μανταρίνι ή λίγο τυρί. Νομίζω ότι και το νερό που πίνεις είναι ο.κ., κι εγώ πίνω συνήθως 2,5 λίτρα και κάποιες φορές ίσως και 3 λίτρα. Θα ήθελα να μπορώ να πιω περισσότερο νερό αλλά και αυτό νομίζω ότι αρκεί. Είναι σίγουρο ότι θα ξεκολλήσεις γρήγορα και θα νοιώσεις και πάλι ανακούφιση που θα βλέπεις την κατηφόρα των κιλών σου.


Ετσι ειναι Τζινα οπος τα λες και εμενα δεν πηραξε το κολημα απλως ηταν η πρωτη φορα και δεν ηξερα πως να το διαχειριστω ολα καλα λοιπον και συνεχιζουμε.

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι 1κτγ μελι,2κτσ κουακερ
Δε: μιση μπανανα
Με:χορτοσουπα (εβαλα και φιδε μεσα και ενα αβγο σουπερ) σαλατα μαρουλι και λιγα συκοτακια πουλερικον στο τηγανι τεφλον χωρις λαδι.
Απ:1φυσ. χυμο πορτοκαλι, 1 φετα γαλοπουλα και ενα κρακερ
Βρ: 20:00 μαρουλι με λιγα συκοτακια
23:00 1 κουταλα απο την χορτοσουπα

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> Ιάσονα, και εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι δεν θα ήταν τραγικό να εντάξεις στη διατροφή σου και ένα γλυκάκι, δεν χρειάζεται να έιναι εξαιρετικά λιπαρό, εγώ π.χ καταναλώνω πολύ το παστέλι (σουσαμένιο ή αμυγδαλωτό, φιστικωτό κτλ), επίσης τη μαύρη σοκολάτα σε σοκολατάκια, μπισκότα κτλ και φροντίζω ταυτόχρονα να υπάρχει και κάτι αλλο μαζί, πχ. ξηροί καρποί. Τους πρώτους 6 μήνες πραγματικά δεν είχα φάει κανένα γλυκό , ούτε τα είχα επιθυμήσει, όταν όμως πριν δυο μήνες ξαναένιωσα την επιθυμιά να γλυκαθώ, το έκανα χωρίς τύψεις με τα παραπάνω που σου ανάφερα, σε μικρή ποσότητα, και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.'Ολα αυτά με την έγκριση της διατροφολόγου μου βεβαίως.


Και εγω προς το παρον δεν το ζηταω το γλυκο να φανταστης εχω στο ψυγειο μια σοκολατα μαυρη εδω και 2 μηνες και δεν λεει να τελειωση οποτε θυμηθω τροω απο κανα κομματακι αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες με καλυβη ενα συκο αποξηραμενο.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 70γρ περιπου κοτοπουλομπιφτεκακι και μια πηρουνια βιδες που εκανα 2ωρες να χωνεψω
απογ μπισκοτο βρωμης 2ωρες μετα μια φετα γαλοπουλα
βρ αυγοταραχο τηγανητο απο φρεσκο ψαρι οχι το παστο

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Χριστινα το σιδηρο σου ποσο ηταν? εμενα με το κατοτερο οριο να ειναι 60 ειχα 80 και συνεχιζω να περνω 1 χαπακι την ημερα. Μεταξυ μας πολυ μπλιαχ αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω και αλλιος και το πινω. [/quote] Το σίδηρο μου είναι 64, και παίρνω ένα σίδηρο και ένα φυλλικο οξύ θα συνέλθουμε όμως που θα πάει!! συγνώμη που δεν γράφω εγκαίρως αλλά έχω την πεθερά μου στο νοσοκομείο και τρέχουμε.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Σήμερα έφαγα...
πρ. 1 νές σκέτο χωρίς καφείνη, 1 μπισκότο με 4 δημητριακά
δε. 1 μπανάνα΄
μεσ. 1 μικρό κομμάτι συκώτι μαγειρεμένο με κολοκυθια και πιπιριές, 1 ξερό σύκο
απ. 1/2 μήλο, και αργότερα πάλι λίγο συκωτάκι
βρ. 1 1/2 κεσέ γιαούρτι με 1 κ.γ μέλι

----------


## bigjason

Περαστικα και σιδερενια να ειναι και ας αργεις να μας γραφεις.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Χριστίνα εύχομαι περαστικά στην πεθερά σου και να λήξει σύντομα η ταλαιπωρία σας.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα σας κ χριστινα περαστικα στη πεθερουλα σου
εμενα η ταλαιπωρια μου συνεχιζεται,το κρυωμα δε λεει να περασει κ μου ξαναρθε περιοδος! αμαν πια καθε 15 μερες θα γινει τωρα εκει που πριν περιμενα μηνες...?
κολλησε κ το μικρο μου κ υποφερει κ αυτο  :Frown:  αντε να περασει,πολυ καιρο μας παιδευει.
σημερα πολυ πεινα αλλα μαλλον δικαιολογημενη
μπανανα
μουστοκουλουρο
μικρο μπολακι παγωτου σαλατα με τονον,μαυροματικα,κρεμμυδι ,αγγουρι ,κριθαρακι
γιαουρτι με μπανανα αλεσμενημισο μπολακι
2 πιρουνιες κεικ σοκολατας
μπολακι σαλατα
μιση κουπα γαλα κ ενα μικρο παξιμαδακι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα πολυσπορο κριτσινι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ ψαρι με λαχανικα στη λαδοκολλα(70γρ περιπου ψαρι)
απογ μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα ενα καροτο
βρ το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλημέρα, Ιάσονα Τζινα και Αλινάκι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας, να είστε καλά και εσύ Αλινάκι να πίνεις πορτοκαλάδες και να στίβεις λεμόνια στο φαγητό και το τσάι είναι 1 και 1 η βιταμίνη c για το κρυολόγιμα, κάτι πιο φυσικό είναι και η αχινάκεα απο το φαρμακείο και την βάζεις στο νερό. Εχθές λοιπόν...
πρ. 1 νές σκέτο χωρίς καφείνη και 2 μπισκότα διμητριακών χωρις ζάχαρη
δεκ. 1 μήλο
μεσ. 1 πιάτο ρεβύθια σούπα, 2 ψητά μανητάρια
απ. 1 ελληνικό σκέτο 3 μπισκότα μιράντα, 1/2 μπανάνα
βρ. 1 κριτσίνι ολικής και 2 κομματάκια πίτσα μόνο σάλτσα-τυρί

----------


## Mak

Xristina ελπίζω η πεθερά σου να είναι καλύτερα και εσείς να μην τρέχετε, Αλινάκι πως τα πας, ακόμη η αδιαθεσία?
Να σας πω ότι την Παρασκευή που αφαίρεσα τα ράμματα της χολοκυστεκτομής, ρώτησα το γιατρό τι γίνεται με τη διατροφή από εδώ και πέρα και μου είπε να προσέχω απλά τα λιπαρά, τα οποία έτσι και αλλιώς είναι περιορισμένα λόγω σληβ, οπότε μου είπε να κάνω ό,τι έκανα και πριν, με λίγη περισσότερη προσοχή για λίγο καιρό. Εγώ λοιπόν, τις τελευταίες δυο μέρες, είπα να αρχίσω να δοκιμάζω σιγά σιγά να δω τι θα με πειράξει. Έχουμε και λέμε: έφαγα δυο τηγανητές πατάτες, δεν με πείραξαν. Εφαγα κέικ, δεν με πείραξε. Εφαγα μαύρη σοκολάτα, δεν με πείραξε.Και το κορυφαίο , έφαγα ξηρούς καρπούς , δεν με πείραξαν! Γιούπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Γιώτα! Είδες που σου έλεγα ότι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τους ξηρούς καρπούς; Αφού έχουν περάσει στο dna σου αποκλείεται να μην μπορούσες να τους ξαναφάς!!:lol:

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα σας! γιωτα η κατασταση παραμενει η ιδια δυστυχως δε λεει να φυγει το κρυωμα κ η αιμοραγια με εχει εξαντλησει. χτες ολη μερα ετρωγα,ουτε καν ανα 2ωρο καθε 1 ωρα θα ελεγα ,δε το εχω ξανακανει αυτο ποτε.ενιωθα τοσο αδυναμη που ολο κ κατι τσιμπαγα.σημερα προς το παρον δε νιωθω τοσο αδυναμη αλλα κοιμομουν κ πολλες ωρες.

----------


## break

monahoiot βούρ στους ηλιόσπορους!!!!!!!!

Σε προηγούμενο μνμ είχες πεί στη Katie για κάτι παξιμάδια που σου είχε προτείνει, τα σταρένια-Μάνα είναι?

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by break_
> monahoiot βούρ στους ηλιόσπορους!!!!!!!!
> 
> Σε προηγούμενο μνμ είχες πεί στη Katie για κάτι παξιμάδια που σου είχε προτείνει, τα σταρένια-Μάνα είναι?


οχι , δεν ειναι τα Μάνα, είναι τα Σφακιά και δεν τα έχω δει στο σουπερμάρκετ!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα τυρι μια γαλοπουλα ενα πολυσπορο κριτσινα
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ ενα γιουβαρλακι μια πηρουνια χορτα
απογ 1/4 ντονατς γαλλικο με γαλα
βρ μιση φετα ψωμι 30γρ τυρι

----------


## Mak

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- 2 παξιμάδια κρίθινα με φέτα+ 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
μ- κοκκινιστό μοσχάρι με πατάτα κατσαρόλας
α- 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους+ένα κομμάτι κέικ
β- 2 παξιμάδια κρίθινα με φέτα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
γαλα με δημητριακα
κοτοπουλο πανε κ καροτα βραστα
καπουτσινο σκετο
μερικα κονφλαικς
σαντουιτσακι με μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ κ λιγο κοτοπουλο με καροτο κ μια πατατα τηγανιτη
ξανα σαντουιτσακι γιατι το αλλο μου το εφαγαν οι αντρες μου χιχιχ
ενα πορτοκαλι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μιση πατατα βραστη 50γρ τονο 2ωρες μετα μια δαγκωνια παστελι
απογ ελληνικο μετριο ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι 1κολοκυθι τηγανητο

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα καταφερα να φαω κρεατακι! κ να το κρατησω!  :Smile: 
2 τυροπιτακια
1 τυροπιτακι
1 μπιφτεκι μικρο κ 2 κομματακια πατατα φουρνου
μισο γιαουρτακι
1 μπιφτεκακι κ 1 κομματακι πατατα
2 μπισκοτακια χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καταπληκτικα είμαι πολυ ενθουσιασμενη !! Ειδες με επιμονη και υπομονη τον καταφερες τον κιμα. Αντε και στην μπριζολα σιγα σιγα ευχομαι!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχ ναιτα καταφερα! αν κ μπριζολα *Katie δε δοκιμαζα ουτε προ επεμβασης.... γενικα με το κρεας ειχα παντα ενα θεμα... κ στην εγκυμοσυνη καταφερα να αρχησω να τρωω το κιμα κ το κοτοπουλο. αν φαω κ μπριζολα θα πρεπει να γκρεμιστει κανενας φουρνος χιχιχι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλίνα. ʼντε και στο κοκορέτσι! Χαίρομαι γιατί βλέπω και από τον εαυτό μου ότι σιγά σιγά αρχίζει και υποχωρεί η δυσανεξία που έχω σε κάποια φαγητά.

----------


## *Katie

Αλίνα μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και κιμα από κοτοπουλο τώρα να δεις πως σου κάθετε! πες μας αν το δοκιμάσεις

----------


## Alina_ed

θα το δοκιμασω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.σημερα εκανα ρεπο απο μαγειρεμα γιατι μεχρι πριν λιγο δεν ειχα νερο!!!! κ τι να κανεις χωρς νερο! ετσι την εβγαλα με γαλατακια,γιαυρτακια κ παξιμαδακι.ειναι κ ο μικρουλης μου αρωστος κ δε θελει να φαει τιποτα ετσι τη γλυτωσα στο μαγειρεμα.λεω για βραδυ να του κανω ρυζογαλο. κ σκεφτομαι να φαω κ εγω κ ασ βαλω λιγη ζαχαριτσα? η να κανω ξεχωριστα σκετο αγλυκο δικο μου? για πειτε γνωμη να με βγαλετε απο το δηλημα κ τις τυψεις χιχιχιχ

----------


## Mak

παιδιά, έχω πάθει παράκρουση! Ίσως επειδή κράτησα τη δίαιτα της χολής 10 μέρες, τώρα του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει σε ξηροκάρπια και σοκολατοειδή! Helppppp! Έχω αρχίσει και με φοβάται το μάτι μου! Το χειρότερο/καλύτερο είναι δεν με πειράζει τίποτα στο στομάχι! Αφού αύριο λέω να δοκιμάσω σπανακοπιτάκι!ιχχιιχι

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  γιωτα μια χαρα! να χαιρεσαι που μπορεις κ τα απολαμβανεις! κ μην νιωθεις ασχημα.εξαλου τερματησες! δικαια λοιπον να απολαυσεις αυτα που θες.εξαλου δεν ειναι κ τιποτα τραγικο!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Γιώτα μου είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που δεν σε ενοχλούν αυτά που τρως, αλλά καλό θα ήταν να μην το παρακάνεις ακόμα. Το ότι δεν έχεις ενοχλήσεις είναι πολύ καλό σημάδι αλλά άσε λίγο τον οργανισμό σου να συνηθίσει τα νέα δεδομένα.
Αλίνα μου εγώ είμαι της γνώμης να φας κανονικό ρυζόγαλο με ζαχαρίτσα. Αλλιώς και δεν θα σου αρέσει το δικό σου ρυζόγαλο το άγλυκο και θα σου μείνει η αίσθηση της στέρησης ότι δεν έφαγες από το νόστιμο ρυζόγαλο. Και όσο νοιώθεις ότι στερείσαι αυτό λειτουργεί αρθροιστικά με τις μέρες και έρχεται κάποια στιγμή που τα τρως όλα μαζί! Εξάλλου σήμερα έχεις φάει ελαφριά οπότε λίγο ρυζόγαλο δεν νομίζω ότι πειράζει.

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> θα το δοκιμασω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.σημερα εκανα ρεπο απο μαγειρεμα γιατι μεχρι πριν λιγο δεν ειχα νερο!!!! κ τι να κανεις χωρς νερο! ετσι την εβγαλα με γαλατακια,γιαυρτακια κ παξιμαδακι.ειναι κ ο μικρουλης μου αρωστος κ δε θελει να φαει τιποτα ετσι τη γλυτωσα στο μαγειρεμα.λεω για βραδυ να του κανω ρυζογαλο. κ σκεφτομαι να φαω κ εγω κ ασ βαλω λιγη ζαχαριτσα? η να κανω ξεχωριστα σκετο αγλυκο δικο μου? για πειτε γνωμη να με βγαλετε απο το δηλημα κ τις τυψεις χιχιχιχ


Να βάλεις ζάχαρη και κανελα και να το φας να το ευχαριστηθείς! Σιγά τωρα για τα δυο κουταλακια ζαχαρη στη μερίδα και μπορει να ειπα και πολυ . Αν εχεις και μαυρη ζαχαρη ακομη καλυτερα

----------


## Alina_ed

εβαλα τελικα ζαχαριτσα κοριτσια αλα χιχιχ βγηκε αλμυρο! ειπα στο μικρο να βαλει λιγο αλατι! κ εριξε πολυυυυυυυ χαχαχα ενδιαφερον γευση! βγηκε

----------


## Alina_ed

μιαμ μιαμ δε παω καλα! το απολαμβανω τοσο πολυυυυυυ λες κ τρωωω το καλυτερο φαγητο του κοσμου.θα βαζω πιο συχνα το μικρο να μαγειρευει χιχχι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Πλάκα έχεις Αλίνα! Και το ρυζόγαλό σου μοναδικό! Αν πρόσθετες και λίγο κιμά και μαϊντανό θα έφτιαχνες και γιουβαρλάκια!:lol:

----------


## lila198621

αλινακι μπραβο για το κρεατακι.το ρυζογαλο δεν θελω ουτε να το βλεπω.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 70γρ ψαρι ενα μικρο μπαντζαρι
απογ μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ ενα μπαντζαρι μια κουταλια του γλυκου γιαουρτι μια φετα ψωμι

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χιχιχχιχι αυτο το ρυζογαλο σημερα μας εφτιαξε το κεφι! ηρθε ο αντρας μου κ ο μικρος φωναζε οχι μη μου το φας! δικο μου ειναι..... μια κουταλιτσα μονο εσυ. 
ελενη χιχιχ αν σου κανω το τραπεζι πες μου να μην εχω ρυζογαλο! αν κ εσυ χανεις :P 
τζινα θα το δοκιμασω το ρυζογαλογουβαρλακι! χαχα ποτε δε ξερεις τι θα βγει! :smilegrin:

----------


## lila198621

αλινα πριν την εγχειρηση το ρυζογαλο το ετρωγα.να καταλαβεις οταν σπουδαζα στην αθηνα λιγο πανω απο το σπιτι μου εφτιαχνε ενα μαγαζι ενα ρυζογαλο τελειο και καθε μερα επαιρνα 4 να περασω 2μερες.τωρα οτι εχει γαλα δεν το μπορω.μονο στον καφε το αντεχω αλλιως μου μυριζει.

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη μου πως μπορεις με τοσο λιγο φαι? δε πεινας? 
εγω σημερα
μισο τοστ
μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
μισο γιαουρτι
γαλα με παξιμαδι
2 μπισκοτακια
1 1/2 ρυζογαλο (ορμηξα κ στου γιου)
8 γιγαντες κ λιγο ψωμι
ευχομαι να μη ξεχασα κατι

----------


## Alina_ed

ουπς! κακο αυτο με το γαλα. τα τυρακια τα μπορεις εστω?

----------


## lila198621

με το τυρι δεν εχω προβλημα κανενα μονο το γαλα δεν μπορω εκτος αν το πιω με καφε.αλινα δεν πειναω καθολου.καταλαβαινω μονο ποτε αδειαζει το στομαχι μου.μονο 2-3 μερες πριν μου ερθει περιοδος εχω μια ταση για φαγητο ομως πεινα δεν μπορω να το χαρακτηρισω μαλλον οργιο ορμονων οπως λεει και ο γιατρος μου.δεν πιστευω οτι τρωω λιγο ομως.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Κορίτσια κι εμένα μ'αρέσει το ρυζόγαλο και δεν με πειράζει στο στομάχι. Γενικά οτιδήποτε γλυκό δεν με πειράζει! Γι'αυτό και το αποφεύγω τουλάχιστον μέχρι να φτάσω στα κιλά που θέλω.

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα τοτε να το κανεις κ εσυ αλμυρο! χιχιχιχ εγω κοριτσια αυτο το μηνα εχω τρομερη πεινα! δε ξερω αν φταιει οτι εχω κ συναιχεια περιοδο... καθε δεκαπεντα κ κρατανε κ 7 μερες ελαχιστα εμεινα χωρις να ηρεμησω.με τρομαζει πολυ αυτο παντως να πειναω τοσο πολυ. στις 16 θα παω για εξετασεις αιματος κ μετα θα παρω το γιατρο μηπως χρειαστει να με δει πιο γρηγορα απο το εξαμηνο.δε ξερω νιωθω οτι τα σκατωνω κ δε θελω να παει χαμενο ολο αυτο.απο την απωλεια δεν εχω παραπαονο καλα πηγς αυτο το μηνα κ ασ εφαγα περισσοτερο αλλα φοβαμαι για το μελλον.

----------


## lila198621

ρε αλινα μην αγχωνεσαι.αν σου ερχεται να φας κανε κατι αλλο εκεινη τη στιγμη να αποπροσανατολησεις την πεινα που μπορει να νιωθεις.δεν νομιζω οτι τρως τοσο πολυ οσο πιστευεις.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα είσαι σίγουρη ότι νοιώθεις πείνα στο στομάχι σου; Το νοιώθεις να πεινάει ή να γουργουρίζει; Έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει αν πεινάς με το στομάχι ή με το μυαλό;

----------


## Alina_ed

αν περασουν 2 ωρες κ δε φαω κατι νομιζω οτι ειναι κανονικη πεινα,νιωθω να γουργουριζει το στομαχι κ μια περιεργη κουραση σα να τα χανω λιγο να μην μπορω να συγκεντωθω,ισως να ειναι κ υπογλυκαιμια.αλλα πολες φορες ειναι κ του μυαλου σιγουρα!

----------


## lila198621

εχεις κοιταξει το ζαχαρο σου?

----------


## Alina_ed

πριν την επεμβαση ειχα πολυ ψηλο! μετα 2 φορες που το κοιταξα ειχε πεσει σε 2ψηφιο.θα δω κ στις 16 που θα κανω εξετασεις μου εχει βαλει κ γλυκοζιομενη κ ζαχαρο

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις Αλίνα μοιάζει με υπογλυκαιμία. Εγώ που παθαίνω υπογλυκαιμίες από την ινσουλίνη που κάνω, έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα δηλαδή αδυναμία σκέψης, ταραχή και τρέμουλο, ιδρώτα αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω νοιώσει πείνα που είναι κλασικό σύμπτωμα και προ sleeve στις υπογλυκαιμίες ένοιωθα πάντα πείνα.

----------


## Alina_ed

δε ξερω τζινα ,τι να πω,μοιαζει με υπογλυκαιμια αλλα το θεωρω υπερβολη να παθαιινω.δε μενω κ νηστικη κ ουτε ισουλινη κανω.θελω να πιστεψω οτι ισως να ειναι απο την αιμοραγια που με ζορισε ολο το μηνα κ να ηρεμησω απο αυτο. θα προσπαθησω να τιθασευσω κ το μυαλο μου οσο γινεται...

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> παιδιά, έχω πάθει παράκρουση! Ίσως επειδή κράτησα τη δίαιτα της χολής 10 μέρες, τώρα του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει σε ξηροκάρπια και σοκολατοειδή! Helppppp! Έχω αρχίσει και με φοβάται το μάτι μου! Το χειρότερο/καλύτερο είναι δεν με πειράζει τίποτα στο στομάχι! Αφού αύριο λέω να δοκιμάσω σπανακοπιτάκι!ιχχιιχι


Eλπίζω να μη θερίζω εκεί δεν με έσπειραν(ή όπως είναι η έκφραση, δε μου μοιάζει σωστό)... τεσπά θα το γράψω, έτσι κι αλλιώς το μισό φόρουμ με έχει πάρει με στραβό μάτι τελευταία, καιρός και για το υπόλοιπο. Δεν αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα σε σένα Γιώτα μου, έτσι κι αλλιώς είσαι αμέσως μετά την επέμβαση οπότε ειδικές συνθήκες πολλές φορές επιβάλλουν άλλες συμπεριφορές, γενικά μιλάω...

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι ακόμα και αν ακόμα δε "γράφουν" οι ατασθαλίες ακόμα είναι κρίμα να μην εκμεταλλευτείτε την επέμβαση που κάνετε και σε... ξέρω γω 10 χρόνια να υπάρχει πάλι πρόβλημα. Αμαρτία...
Ακόμα και να μη βάλετε βάρος ποτέ έχει σημασία η σωστή διατροφή, η μαμά μου πάντα ήταν πολύ λεπτή και παραμένει ακόμα αλλά έτρωγε και τρώει άθλια σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες, έχει προβληματα υγείας που δε θα περίμενε κάποιος από έναν αδύνατο άνθρωπο(εννοώ δείκτες που συνήθως συνδέονται με παχυσαρκία), είναι αυτό που λένε οι ξένοι skinny fat δλδ...

Αυτά...

----------


## Mak

Fil, μην ανησυχείς, δεν παίρνω με κακό μάτι ποτέ κάποιον που γράφει τις καλοπροαίρετες σκέψεις του, και εγώ τις ίδιες σκέψεις με σένα κάνω εδώ και καιρό, φυσικά και μου είναι αδιανόητο να επιστρέψει κάποιος στο μηδέν μετά από το ρίσκο που πήρε να προβεί σε χειρουργείο, ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα αφήσω τον εαυτό μου να παρασυρθεί τόσο ώστε σε 10 χρόνια ή και γρηγορότερα να υπάρχει ξανά πρόβλημα.
Όταν αποφάσισα να χειρουργηθώ , ήξερα τι έκανα και τώρα απολαμβάνω τόσο πολύ αυτό που μου συμβαίνει που δεν το χαραμίζω έτσι εύκολα και αυτό εύχομαι σε όλους μας που κάναμε σληβ ή άλλη περιοριστική επέμβαση. Όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου, θα ζησω όσο πιο φυσιολογικά γίνεται με τα οφέλη που μου προσφέρει η σληβ.
Όμως, μη γελιομαστε, η σληβ δεν είναι θαυματουργή από μόνη της, γι'αυτό το λόγο δουλεύω πολύ με τον εαυτό μου ώστε να φτάσω σε σημείο το φαγητό και δη το σκουπιδοφαγητό να μην αποτελεί για μένα ζήτημα. Μέχρι στιγμής, τα πάω αρκετά καλά. Όταν με πιάνει η λαχτάρα για τις παλιές μου συνήθειες , με ξεγελάω με ξηροκάρπια που αγαπώ πολύ, με μαύρη σοκολάτα που λένε ότι δεν κάνει κακό, και γενικά με σνακς μου με κάνουν να νιώθω καλά αλλά δεν οδηγούν τον οργανισμό μου σε διατροφική αυτοκτονία. Δεν ξεχνώ ποτέ ότι είμαι άνθρωπος με αδυναμίες, έχω κάνει ειρήνη με αυτό και πορεύομαι όσο καλύτερα μπορώ.

Φιλ. thanks for caring!

----------


## Alina_ed

filippara νομιζω οτι παρεξηγησες το πιο πανω μηνυμα της γιωτας. λιγη σοκολατα κ ξηροι καρποι δεν ειναι κατι το τραγικο διατροφικα κ εφοσον εχει φτασει στο στοχο της.η επεμβαση βοηθαει να ζουμε καλυτερα κ οχι να καταπιεζομαστε.
περασε το θεμα με την υγεια της κ ειχε αναγκη με το κατι παραπανω οπως ενιωσε κ γιαυτο μας το εγραψε.δε θα την κανει αυτο σε μερικα χρονια να παει χαμενη η επμβαση.
να αρχιζες εμενα θα το καταλαβαινα,αλλα τη γιωτα κατα τη δικη μου γνωμη ηταν λιγο αδικο.ναι θα πρεπει να προσεχουμε τι τρωμε για να ειμαστε υγιεις κ οχι μονο αδυνατοι κ εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο.ομως ειμαστε κ ανθρωποι κ ολα χρειαζονται με μετρο.

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα
Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι 2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι
Δε:μιση μπανανα, αργοτερα 1φετα γαλοπουλα και 1 κριτσινι
Με:1κουταλα φακες με λιγο τονο και σαλατα μαρουλι
Απ:1κριτσινι και ενα αυγο βραστο
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

Προσπαθω εδω και μερες να τηρω τις οδηγιες τις διατροφολογου ανα 2-3 ωρες να τροω κατι δυσκολο αλλα προς το παρων το τηρω στις 13 του μηνος θα αναιβω στην ζυγαρια να δω τα αποτελεσματα γιατι τις πρωτες 15 μερες ειχα κοληση και μετα θα ζυγιζομαι καθε 13 του μηνος ημερομηνια που χειρουργηθηκα.
ΥΓ. Να καλοσορισω τα καινουργια μανηκακια και ευχομαι καλες κατηφορες και γρηγορα να πετυχουν τους στοχους που εχουν βαλη.

----------


## Mak

hello!
π- τίποτα
δ- 1/3 μπανάνα και 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
μ- ένα τυροπιτάκι
α- μισό chocolate cookie
β- μισό βραστό κολοκυθάκι, μια μπουκιά σπανακοπιτάκι

αργότερα ίσως προσθέσω κάτι, προς το παρόν έχω καούρες πάλι γκαμώτο (σημείωση, έχουν αυξηθεί μετά την αφαίρεση της χολής)

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μια φετα ψωμι και 30γρ τυρι
απογ ελληνικο και ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ μιση κουπα τραχανα
σημερα δεν μπορουσα να φαω καθολου ειχα πολυ κακη διαθεση απο τον καιρο και δεν εφαγα οτι επρεπε

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
ρυζογαλο
μισο πορτοκαλι
γιγαντες με λιγο ψωμακι
παξιμαδακι με τυρι
καφε με γαλα
γιγαντες με ψωμι
μισο μουστοκουλουρο

----------


## Alina_ed

ξεχασα κ αγγουρακι μαζι με τους γιγαντες  :Smile:

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι,2κτσ κουακερ,2καρυδια,1κτγ μελι
Δε:μιση μπανανα και αργοτερα 1 φετα γαλοπουλα και 1 κριτσινι
Με:χορτοπουπα με λιγο καπνιστο σολομο και 2κτσ σαλατα(προσθεσα και λιγο ρυζι μεσα στην σαλατα.)
Απ:2κτσ σαλατα και μια φετα γαλοπουλα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια κ δυστυχως δεν ειχα αλλη απωλεια.θελω να πιστευω οτι μολις μου τελειωσουν θα φυγει το κιλακι που φευγει καθε βδομαδα κ η αιτια δεν ηταν η χαλια διατροφη μου.. θα δειξει! 
παντως εχω ευχαριστα νεα τουλαχιστον για εμενα ευχαριστα.πηγα στον οαεδ κ μου ειπαν οτι δικαιουμαστε ασφαλεια για ενα χρονο ακομα! κ ισως κ 2! αν δε βρουμε δουλεια ενδιαμεσα κ εγω κ ο αντρας μου.ηρεμησα παρα πολυ με αυτο κ πιο πολυ για το παιδακι μου να ειναι καπως καλυμενο. αυτο το μικρο συμβαν με εκανε να νιωσω πιο αισιοδοξη κ να πιστευω οτι δε τελειωσαν ολα ακομα.εκπιζω να βρεθει κ καποια δουλεια κ να ηρεμησω ακομα πιο πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα μου πολύ χαίρομαι με τα νέα σου για την ασφάλιση. Είναι πολύ σημαντική η ασφαλιστική κάλυψη και για τους τρεις σας. Εύχομαι να βρείτε πολύ σύντομα και από μία καλή δουλειά. Όσο για τη ζυγαριά μην στενοχωριέσαι, σίγουρα φταίει και το γεγονός του άστατου κύκλου σου αυτόν τον μήνα. Θα κατέβει θέλει δε θέλει η άτιμη η ζυγαριά γιατί δεν είναι στο χέρι της!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  τζινα μου πραγματικα χαιρομαι σαν μωρο! για κατι που πριν μερικα χρονια θεωρουσα δεδομενο! κ ηθελα τοσο πολυ να το μοιραστω μαζι σας! ναι για το κιλακι που δεν εφυγε δε σκαω.με το κρυωμα ημουν ολη μερα ξαπλα.. δε περπατησα καθολου κ ηταν κ ο κυκλος ο ακαταστατος αρα δε με απασχολει,ξερω οτι θα φυφει καποια στιγμη δεν ειναι στο χερι του χιχχι εκανα αιτηση κ για κατι σεμηναρια αφου καθομαι που καθομαι.. θεσεις ειχε μονο για σρεβιστορους! χιχχι αν με παρουν θα γινω η πιο καλη γκαρσονα!  :Smile:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα αν όντως γίνεις γκαρσόνα θα ξαναδείς και πως είναι οι κανονικές μερίδες φαγητού που τώρα έχεις ξεχάσει! :lol:

----------


## lila198621

εφαγα μιση μπαλα παγωτο.δεν το ξανακανω με επιασε καουρα.

----------


## lila198621

αλινα κολλαει η ζυγαρια μην σκας θα φυγουν μαζεμενα.τελεια τα νεα σου για την ασφαλεια.

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχιχ το φανταζεστε να τους σερβιρω σε μπολακια παγωτου! θα λεω κριση..... 
ελενη περιεργο με το παγωτο να σε πιασει καουρα. το θεωρουσα κατι ελαφρυ χιχχι για το στομαχακι

----------


## lila198621

καλυτερα αλινα που με πειραξε για να μην θελω να το φαω.

----------


## Alina_ed

εφαγες κανονικο η λαιτ? στην αρχη την περιοδο με τα αλεσμενα ετρωγα λαιτ κ ηταν μια χαρα δε με πειραξε ποτε.δεν ετυχε να ξαναφαω βεβαια. μη το παρεις με φοβο παντως.

----------


## lila198621

μιση μπαλα βανιλια.περιπου 2 κουταλιες της σουπας ηταν.δεν το παιρνω με φοβο.απλα το προτιμω που δεν με ελκυουν τα γλυκα και ειδικα το παγωτο που καποτε μπορουσα να φαω και 2 λιτρα στην καθισια μου.

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  ναι αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο!να μην σε ελκυουν κ εγω το λατρευα το παγωτο πριν κ τωρα δε μου κανει κεφι να δοκιμασω καν. ομως θεωρω οτι ειναι απο τα πιο αθωα γλυκα αν δεν εχουν μεσα ενα σορο βλακιες κ γιαυτο σου ειπα μην το παρεις απο φοβο.αν καποια στιγμη το θελησεις ξανα μη το στερησεις απο τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## lila198621

μπα πριν το καλοκαιρι δεν το ξαναβαζω στο στομα μου.θελω να εχω μπει σε 2ψηφιο μεχρι το καλοκαιρι.οποτε καλυτερα μακρια απο τη ζαχαρη εστω και τη λιγη.

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  σιγουρα θα εχεις μπει σε 2ψηφιο μην αγχονεσαι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Κορίτσια κι εμένα μου αρέσει το παγωτό και φυσικά δεν με πειράζει στο στομάχι όπως όλα τα γλυκά γαμ@το! Θα ήθελα να με πειράζουν τα γλυκά για να μην μπορώ αναγκαστικά να τα φάω! Το καλοκαίρι 2 μήνες μετά την επέμβαση που ακόμα έτρωγα με σχετική δυσκολία και ελάχιστη ποσότητα, δοκίμασα παγωτό και όχι απλά δεν με πείραξε αλλά περίμενα να νοιώσω κορεσμό για να σταματήσω κι αυτό δεν γινόταν. Έτρωγα, έτρωγα και δεν έλεγα να χορτάσω. Έτσι όλο το καλοκαίρι δεν ξαναέφαγα παγωτό. Μου στοίχισε βέβαια αλλά κατάφερα να κρατηθώ. Θα φάω πάλι αυτό το καλοκαίρι που θα έχω χάσει τα κιλά που θέλω και θα είμαι στη συντήρηση.

----------


## lila198621

τζινα εγω ειχα παρει ολοκληρη μπαλα ομως καταφερα να φαω μονο τη μιση.ενιωσα κορεσμο γρηγορα ακομα και αν το εφαγα πολυ αργα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Είναι απίστευτο Ελένη. Είχα πάρει όλο το 2λιτρο κουτί του παγωτού, γιατί λέω σιγά πόσο θα φάω για να το βάλω και σε μπωλ, έτρωγα σιγά σιγά ενώ έβλεπα τηλεόραση και ξαφνικά συνηδειτοποίησα ότι είχα φάει τουλάχιστον 10 κουταλιές του γλυκού χωρίς να έχω κορεσμό και τρόμαξα, λες και το στομάχι μου ήταν κανονικό! Ευτυχώς που εσύ ένοιωσες κορεσμό κι έτσι έφαγες μόνο τη μισή μπάλα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα πηγα σουπερ μαρκετ με τη μαμα μου και πηρα παξιμαδακια λαδιου 25γρ περιπου τα 2.ειναι τελεια.
πρ ενα μουστοκουλουρο
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 1/4 πατατα μια ακριβως μπουκια κρεας.μου ερχοταν εμετος για καποιο λογο.μαλλον με πειραξε ο καφες.
απογ μιση μπαλα παγωτο αργοτερα μιση κουπα τσαι
βρ 2 παξιμαδακια(25γρ περιπου) 30γρ τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα ημουν ολη μερα στους δρομους κ ετσι δεν ενιωσα τοση πεινα.. αρα σιγουρα ειναι κ ψυχολογικο που ειμαι μεσα ολη μερα... 
μισο κουλουρι πολυσπορο
1/4 κουλουρι
1/4 κουλουρι κ λιγο μπριαμ (3 φετες κολοκυθακι κ 2 φετεςπατατα)
1 μπισκοτο
τσαι
κ τωρα λεω να φαω λιγα μακαρονακια με φετα κ αγγουρακι

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:τιποτα το παπλομα ηταν βαρυ και το κρυο τσουχτερο
Δε:1/2 γιαουρτι 1κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι,2καρυδια
Με:Σημερα πηγα σε τσιπουραδικο μετα απο 5 μηνες σχεδον την δευτερα κλεινω 5 μηνες. Ομος οι παλιοι καιροι περασανε στο παρελθον ειπια δυο ποτηρακια κρασι κοκκινο παρειγγηλα σαλατα και μαριδα αν και τηγανιτη πιστευω δεν πειραζη και μια ατασταλεια, δεν ξερω αν εχεται περαση απο τα τσιπουραδικα του βολου εδω σε καθε τσιπουρακι που παραγγελνεις ερχονται και οι αναλογοι μεζεδες ετσι εφαγα μια καβουροδαγκανα, ενα κοματακι χταποδι και μια γαριδα ολα αυτα μεσα σε 3 ωρες.
Απ:1καφε και αργοτερα 1 φετα γαλοπουλα με 1 κριτσινι
Βρ:Λιγα τορτεληνια
αργοτερα 1/2 μπανανα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 50γρ τονο 5 τορτελινια
απογ μια κουπα τσαι ενα μικρο παξιμαδακι αργοτερα ενα μουστοκουλουρο
βρ 3/4 κουπας κολοκυθοσουπα μια φετα τυρι του τοστ

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα σας μανικάκια
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δυο φρυγανιές με βούτηρο καο μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
μ- μισό club sandwich και λίγες πατάτες τηγανητές
α- δυο σοκολατάκια
β- χοιρινό με δυο πατατούλες ψητές

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα κ απο εμενα  :Smile: 
γιαουρτακι 
μιση κουπα γαλα με 2 παξιμαδακια
1/2 μπολακι παγωτου μακαρονια βραστα κ λιγο αγγουρακι
3 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
1 κομματακι κολοκυθοτυροπιτα που εκανα με πολλα λαχανικα κ ελαχιστο λαδι.δε ξερω πως να την ονομασω χιχιχ ειχα βαλει καροτο ,μανιταρια,κολοκυθι,κρεμμυ ια.παντως στο μικρο οταν με ρωτησε ειπα κολοκυθοτυροπιτα κ μου λεει ωραια! κολοτυροπιτα! θα φτιαξουμε :P

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.
Πρ:τιποτα
Δε:1/2 γιαουρτι με κουακερ
Με:Σουπα με μοσχαρακι λαχανικα και φιδε,σαλατα μαρουλι
Απ:2κτσ πατατοσαλατα και 1 αυγο βραστο
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα φαντάζομαι τον μικρούλη σου να λέει στους ξένους "η μαμά μου έφτιαξε κολοτυρόπιτα"! :lol: Κι εσύ να προσπαθείς να τους εξηγήσεις ότι δεν είναι έτσι όπως ακούγεται!:lol:

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> παντως στο μικρο οταν με ρωτησε ειπα κολοκυθοτυροπιτα κ μου λεει ωραια! κολοτυροπιτα! θα φτιαξουμε :P


Απο μικρο μαθαινεις την αληθεια......... τα παιδια σημερα δεν παιζονται εκει που δεν το περιμενεις πετανε κατι ατακες και σε αφηνουν ξερο...... Την προηγομενη εβδομαδα κρατουσα την ανηψια - βαφτησιμια μου που ειναι 5,5 χρονον και το βραδυ την ρωτησα αν ηθελε να τις παραγγειλω πιτσα και αφησε ξερο με την απαντηση τις, μου λεει: εγω νονε το βραδυ τροω ελαφρια για να κραταω την σιλουετα μου........
Αλινα το φυλο απο την πιτα το ανοιξες εσυ η ηταν αγοραστο? Αν το ανοιξες εσυ κρατα μου ενα κομματι γιατι ειναι αδυναμια μου οι πιτες.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας! bigjason την εκανα χωρις φυλλο καπως σαν κεικ. χιχχι τεμπελοπιτα πως την λενε. προτιμησα να την κανω ετσι για να εχει λιγοτερο αλευρι κ περισσοτερο αυγουλακια κ τυρι για να φαω κ εγω σχετικα χωρις τυψεις... αν κ φυλο μου αρεσει να ανοιγω,το προτιμω κ εγω απο το αγοραστο.
με το μικρο μετα ειχαμε πολυ γελιο,βρηκα παιχνιδι κ του ελεγα μεγαλες συνθετες λεξεις να δω πως θα τις πει! χιχιχι καταλαβαινε κ αυτος οτι τις ελεγε λαθος κ προσπαθουσε να τις πει σωστα κ το διασκεδασαμε αρκετα  :Smile:  η αποθεωση ηταν οτι τα εκανε ολα πιτα! του ειπα συντροφικοτητα κ λεει συντροφικοπιτα! :P

----------


## lila198621

Ιασονα επρεπε να σε ειχα σπιτι πριν κανω την εγχειρηση που 2 φορες τη βδομαδα εφτιαχνα πιτα με δικο μου φυλλο.ναι ναι ειμαι μια θεοτητα στο φυλλο θα με παινεψω ξεδιαντροπα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ τσαι
μεσ 60γρ περιπου ψαρι ενα κομματι φινοκιο ενα κομματι ντοματα ολα μαζι στη λαδοκολλα
απογ γαλλικο με γαλα 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι μια μπουκια ψωμι
βρ μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## Mak

Γεια σας παιδιά , σήμερα ένιωσα κάποια στιγμή ένα εσωτερικό τρέμουλο που μεταφέρθηκε σταδιακά και στα χέρια μου και το έριξα στη σοκολάτα λίγο περισσότερο από το σύνηθες, δλδ. έφαγα τρία σοκολατάκια και δυο μπισκότα digestive με σοκολάτα. Κατά τ'αλλα, δυο-τρία μίνι κρίθινα παξιμάδια, χοιρινό το μεσημέρι, κοτόπουλο με λαχανικά το βράδυ.

----------


## Alina_ed

τι ηταν αυτο το τρεμουλο  :Frown:  πιτευεις αδυναμια? ευχομαι να μη το ξανανιωσεις
σημερα 
κολοκυθοτυροπιτα 2 σπιρτοκουτα
καφε με γαλα
2 μπισκοτα
2 κουτλακια αρακα,ενα κομματι πατατα,μια φρυγανια(τα εκανα εμετο) μαλλον κ το αρακα δε τον αγαπει το στομαχακι
μισο γιαουρτι
2 κρακερακια
ενα τσαι
μετα ισως λιγο γαλα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Γιώτα έτσι που περιγράφεις το τρέμουλο μοιάζει με ελαφριά υπογλυκαιμία οπότε καλά έκανες και έφαγες μόλις το ένοιωσες. Λογικά πρέπει να σου έφυγε όταν έφαγες.

----------


## Mak

H αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά από λίγο έφυγε, αφού έφαγα σοκολάτα και παξιμάδια. Δεν το είχα ξανανιώσει και μου φάνηκε παράξενο.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Το τρέμουλο και το ότι πέρασε με το φαγητό δείχνει ότι ήταν υπογλυκαιμία. Ίσως να είχες αργήσει να φας και να έκανες και δουλειές ή να είχες φάει κάτι ελαφρύ. Δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο έτσι όπως σου συνέβει δηλαδή γιατί εμένα είναι ο χειρότερος εχθρός μου. Μην παραλείπεις τα γεύματά σου ιδιαίτερα όταν πρόκειται να περπατήσεις ή να κάνεις δουλειές.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα σκ@@@@τουλες.δεν τα πηγα καθολου καλα.νομιζω εφαγα πολυ.
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 70-80γρ κρεας βραστο
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια τυρι μια γαλοπουλα 2ωρες μετα μια φετα ψωμι μια γαλοπουλα
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

χαχαχα ελενη τι λες? αυτο ειναι πολυ???? χιχιχ ακου λοιπον τα δικα μου
γαλα με δημητριακα
καφε με γαλα κ πρωτεινη
μιση κουπα μανιτρασουπα
3 κρακερακια μικρα με τυρι κ γαλοπουλα
2 μπισκοτα
140γρμ ρυζι με μαρουλι κ κρεμμυδακι φρεσκο
κ τωρα αλλα 2 μπισκοτα

----------


## lila198621

Βρε αλινα δεν ξερω νομιζω εφαγα πολυ το απογευμα.δεν ξερεις πως σε ζηλευω για το ρυζι.ποση ωρα σου παιρνει να το φας?

----------


## iwanna 24

γειαααα σας και απο εμεναααααααα γλυκα μουυυ πλασματακιαααα ειχα ενα καλεσμα απο την ελενη και ηρθα χαχχαχαχ σημεραααααααα τι να πρωτο πωωωω ειχα κοσμοοο 14 ατομα σπιτι και εκανα 3 ταψια μουσακααα καργα λιπαρα χαχαχ αλλα εμενα το μενου μου σημερα ηταν πρωι στο ποδι εναν κρυο καπουτσινο μεσιμερι μπροκολο βραστο (το λατρευω )και λιγο κιμα απο τον μουσακα
απογευμα εφαγα 3 πιρουνιες απο ενα υπεροχο ελαφρυ γλυκακι που εφτιαξα το οποιοοο εχει 60 θερμιδες ενα μικρο κομματι και βραδυ τι αλλο αγαπημενο μπροκολοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## lila198621

Welcome.λιγη δεν ειναι η πρωτεινη που πηρες σημερα βρε ιωαννα?

----------


## iwanna 24

ναι το ξερω και γενικα δεν τρωω πρωτεινη οσο πρεπει αλλα τι να κανωωωωωω δεν την μπορω αυτο το θεμα εχει και η διατροφολογος μου και με μαλωνει συνεχεια αλλα πραγματικα δεν μπορω να τρωω ολα τα γευματαααααα

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη το ρυζι ειναιη μονη τροφη που παει τοσο ευκολα κατω! πιο καλα ακομα κ απο το ψωμι η τα ζυμαρικα που δε με πειραζουν ουτε αυτα.λοιπον εκανα περιπου ενα δεκαλεπτο νομιζω να το φαω ισως λιγο περισσοτερο.αλα οχι γιατι δε μπορουσα απλα μου εγινε συνηθειο να τρωω πιο σιγα.

----------


## Alina_ed

τι ηταν το πολυ που εφαγες βρε ελενη μου? οκ ειπαμε να χασουμε αλλα οχι να γινουμε κ υπερβολικες. να τρως αν πεινας απλα σωστα πραγματακια, που αυτο ετσι κ αλλιως το κανεις! εγω τωρα ηπια λιγο γαλα ακομα.δε ξερω αλλα στανταρ ανα 2 ωρες πρεπει να φαω κατι. με ανυσηχει λιγο ολο αυτο... δεν ειχα μαθει τρωω ολη μερα!!! αλλα οσο βλεπω οτι χανω δε θα πιεσω τον εαυτο μου να το σταματησει

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ 1/4 κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ 1μικρο παξιμαδακι λαδιου
μεσ ενα καροτο 50γρ τονο
απογ γαλλικο με γαλα και ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης 2ωρες μετα ενα μουστοκουλουρο μια φετα τυρι
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα!
παλι σημερα με επιασε μια κριση το μεσημερι κ πειναγα πολυυυυυ  :Frown:  
μισο τοστ
καφε με γαλα
ενα μικρο γιαουρτακι
μαρουλι σαλατα με 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου ρυζι κ ενα κοματι πατατα
1 μικρο γιαουρτακι
1φετα γαλοπουλα κ 2 κρακερακια
σαλατα μαρουλι παλι!
2 μπισκοτα
τσαι

----------


## Alina_ed

ξεχασα κ την αμαρτια! 8 πατατακια απο τον μικρο

----------


## Mak

σήμερα τα εξής:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δύο κριτσίνια
μ- λίγο μοσχαρίσιο κρέας και 70 γρ. ξηρούς καρπούς
α- 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα και ένα κρίθινο παξιμαδάκι
β- 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι 1κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι,2καρυδια
Δε:1/2 μπανανα
Με:ενα κομματακι μουσακα σε light μορφη και σαλατα μαρουλι
Απ:1φετα γαλοπουλα και ενα κρακερ
Αργοτερα 1/2 μπανανα
Βρ:2 γιουβαρελακια

----------


## lila198621

σημερα ελειπα ολη τη μερα απο το σπιτι οποτε δεν προσεξα πολυ.
πρ ενα μουστοκουλουρο
δεκ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
μεσ χαμπουργκερ εφαγα το μπιφτεκι γυρω στα 60-70γρ ηταν και εφαγα ακριβως μια μπουκια απο το ψωμακι δεν ειχε ουτε μαγιονεζα ουτε τιποτα μονο μια πικλα αγγουρακι
απογ ενα μουστοκουλουρο
3/4 κουπας τραχανα και μια πηρουνια κρεας

----------


## Mak

να και τα δικά μου κατορθώματα:

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- τπτ , ξέχασα να πάρω κάτι στη δουλειά
μ- τρία τυροπιτάκια
α- ένα σοκολατάκι, ένα παξιμαδάκι κρίθινο
β- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστελι, μια χούφτα ηλιόσπορους

----------


## bigjason

Εχτες
Πρ:------------
Δε:μισο τυροκουλουρο
Με:σολομο ψητο με σαλατα απο σεληνοριζο και καροτο
Απ:1φετα γαλοπουλα και 1 κριτσινι
Αργοτερα μιση μπανανα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας σημερα ευτυχως δε ενιωθα πολυ πεινα...
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
τσαι
σαλατα κ 3 πιρουνιες χυλοπιτες με φετα
1 μικρο γιαουρτακι
τσαι
3 κουταλιες σοκολατινα :P ειπα να μην αφησω τη καρδια χωρις καν να την δοκιμασω.
1 φετα τυρι του τοστ λαιτ

----------


## *Katie

εχω καιρό να γράψω για το τι τρωω και λεω ας γραψω και εγω να παρετε μια ιδέα

π- 2 παξιμαδάκια μινι και 50γρ γραβιερα, 1 μανταρινι
δεκ- 1 κσ ξηρους καρπους και 1 μανταρινι
μεσ- σπανακορυζο ενα μικρο πιατακι,2 δαχτυλα φετα, 1/3 φετα ψωμι 
απ- 1 μπαρα δημητριακων
βρ- 2 κσ σπανακορυζο και 20γρ σοκολατα

----------


## *Katie

ξεχασα να σας πω ότι χθες για πρώτη φορα μετά απο την επεμβαση δοκιμασα να πιω κοκα κολα, είπια 2 μικρες γουλιες και δεν ένιωσα τιποτα , όλα κανονικά. Δεν μου έχουν λείψει και ούτε θα ξανα ξεκινήσω να πινω απλά δοκίμαζα να δω αν το αντεχω. Και ναι μετά απο 14 μηνες μπορω. :bigsmile:

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα! μπραβο *Katie που δε σε πειραξε κ μπραβο που ακομα κ 14 μηνες! μετα,τρως πιο λιγο απο εμενα που ειμαι στους 3 :P το καλο ειναι με το γλυκακι που εφαγα χτες οτι αηδιασα! κ ετσι δε θα θελω να ξαναδοκιμασω κατι τοσο γλυκο για πολυ καιρο... σημερα ζυγιστηκα κιολας κ η ζυγαρια αποφασισε να ξεκολησει μετα απο 15 μερες περιπου που ηταν σταθερη κ εφυγε αλλο ενα κιλακι. 91 λοιπον, ευχομαι μεχρι να μπει ο μαρτης να φυγω απο το 9! αν κ λιγο δυσκολο.θα δειξει!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Μπράβο Αλίνα για το χαμένο κιλάκι. Μην απελπίζεσαι, δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να μπεις στο 8, τώρα που ξεκόλλησε η ζυγαριά θα γίνει πολύ σύντομα κι αυτό. Επίσης δεν τρως πολύ. Νομίζω ότι αν ήσουνα στρουμφάκι θα ήσουνα ο γκρινιάρης! :lol:

----------


## Alina_ed

χαχαχαχααα σιγουρα! θα ημουν ο γκρινιαρης! εχω κ σλογκαν 'ολα μουρμουρα θελουν' αν δεν μουρμουρισω δε γινεται τιποτα :P

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης και μια φετα του τοστ τυρι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 60-70γρ ψαρι μια μπειμπι πατατα 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα
απογ μπισκοτο βρωμης 2ωρες μετα 2 μικρα παξιμαδακια τυπου κυθηρων
βρ 2 κουταλιες ταμπουλε 30γρ τυρι

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα σας μανικάκια μου!

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
δ- δυό κριτσίνια
μ- λίγο μοσχαράκι κοκκινιστό
α- 50 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
β- δυο κρίθινα παξιμαδάκια με φέτα

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα!
μοκατσινο με ζαχαρινη
1μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
μαρουλι,2 πιροουνιες μακαρονια κ καλαμαρακια
λιγη φετα κ 2 κρακερακια
μιση μπανανα
1 μπισκοτο κ μιση μπανανα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα σληβοτσικνοπεμπτη το εριξα εξω
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μισο μικρο λουκανικο 70γρ περιπου χοιρινη μπριζολα 2κουταλιες ταμπουλε
απογ μπισκοτο βρωμης αργοτερα 2μπουκιες ταμπουλε
βρ μισο λουκανικο 50γρ περιπου χοιρινη μπριζολα

----------


## Mak

γεια σας τσικνισμένα μανίκια μου!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα κριτσίνι
μ- μια μπουκιά αρνί, μια μπουκιά μπιφτέκι, μια μπουκιά χοιρινό και 1/4 πίτα λαδωμένη
α- 50 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
β- δυο μπουκιές χοιρινό, λίγες πατάτες τηγανητές, σαλάτα και λίγη μελιτζάνα σαγανάκι

----------


## Alina_ed

τα σημερινα χιχιχ μαλλον χτεσινα...
1 μπανανα
μακαρονακι με καλαμαρακια κ σαλατα (σημερα δε τα ηθελε το στομαχακι  :Frown:  )
γιαουρτι με δημηριακα
2 μπουκιες κουλουρι πολυσπορο
2 μπισκοτακια
μισο τοστ με τυρι
φτιαχνω τουρτα για τα γενεθλεια της μαμας μου τωρα κ η λιωμενη κουβερτουρα με κολασε! ολο κ δοκιμαζω με το δαχτυλακι :P

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλημέρα αγαπημένα μου μανικάκια, σήμερα βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και έκατσα να δώ λίγο τα νέα σας, τα πάτε υπέροχα πάντως!!! εγώ έχω ένα ζήτημα.... ξυπνάω, κοιμάμαι, περπατάω και με πονάνε τα πόδια μου απο το γόνατο και κάτω και τα χέρια μου απο τους αγκώνες και κάτω,δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι αλλά αύριο θα πάω για τις εξετάσεις του 2 τριμήνου και θα δείξει, λοιπόν εχθές
πρ. 1 ελληνικό σκέτο
δεκ. 2 φρυγανιές με βούτυρο
μεσ. 3 κ. σ. κοτόσουπα και 1 φτερούγα
απ. 1 φτερούγα και 1 λαιμό βραστό
βρ. 1 κομματάκι γλύκό από κρ. γιώτη και μπισκότα και 2 μανταρίνια, τώρα τρώω περισσότερο απο οτι έτρωγα και έχω αρχήσει να φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα κατέβω ποτέ απο τα 90! χάνω ήδη με πιο αργό ρυθμό και δεν θέλω να ανοίξει το στομαχάκι μου αλλό, δεν ξέρω αυτή η ζυγαριά με τσαντίζει!!!! χαχαχα φιλια πολλά~

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα Xristina. Μην ανησυχείς γιατί το στομάχι μας μεγαλώνει αλλά λίγο. Είναι λογικό να χάνεις με πιο αργό ρυθμό όπως και το να κολλάει η ζυγαριά. Υπομονή και επιμονή χρειάζεται και θα τα χάσεις τα κιλά σου θέλεις δεν θέλεις χιχιχιχι. Δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο έχεις ενοχλήσεις στα πόδια και στα χέρια, αν δεις όμως ότι συνεχίζει αυτό πήγαινε σε έναν παθολόγο πες του και για το sleeve κι αν δεν ξέρει αυτός θα σε παραπέμψει στον αρμόδιο γιατρό.

----------


## Mak

xristina, πολλές φορές εμείς οι σληβάτοι αντιμετωπίζουμε πρόβλημα απορρόφησης της βιταμίνης Β12 η οποία επηρεάζει τους μύες μας. Πως ήταν η Β12 στις τελευταίες εξετάσεις σου?

----------


## Alina_ed

XristinaNikolas κ εγω εχω πονους στα χερια κ τα ποδια ,στα χερια πονανε κ μουδιαζουν κ στα ποδια πισω απο το γονατο κ η γαμπα .χτες για να κοιμηθω πηρα ντεπον.σκεφτηκα ομως οτι ισως να φταιει το πολυ περτημα. 3 ωρες περπατουσα χτες η τρελη μες στη βροχη :P 
η ζυγαρια σημερα με εδειξε ακομα λιγοτερο! 90,500 δε πιστευα στα ματια μου  :Smile:  καθε μερα κ δωρακι μετα απο τοσες μερες που ηταν στασιμη. σημερα εφτιαξα σπανακοπιτα οσο πιο λαιτ γινεται κ εφαγα ενα κομματακι κ ενω ενιωσα γρηγορα κορεσμο δε μου επεσε βαρυ να ανακατευομαι.ετσι αρκεστικα σε ενα σπιρτοκουτο περιπου αλλα το χαρηκα! μιαμ μιαμ

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα είδες που αγχώνεσαι άδικα τελικά; Και θα μπεις στο 8 πολύ πιο γρήγορα από τέλος Φεβρουαρίου που υπολόγιζες!

----------


## Alina_ed

λες τζινα? μακαρι να ειμαι στα γενεθλεια μου στο 8... αν κ δε θελω να ενθουσιαζομαι.παντως πραγματικα πιστευω οτι το περπατημα βοηθησε να ξεκολησει η ζυγαρια κ δυστυχως σημερα δε θα προλαβω να παω.αυριο θα προσπαθησω να κανω κανενα 3ωρο παλι!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα παλι στο τρεξιμο.η γραφειοκρατεια ειναι ανυποφορη.
πρ ενα μουστοκουλουρο
δεκ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
μεσ 60γρ μπιφτεκι 5-6 πατατες τηγανιτες
απογ φρεντο καπουτσινο μιση φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μιση φετα αποξηραμενο ανανα(βοηθα στη δυσκοιλιοτητα)
βρ μια φετα ψωμι 20γρ φετα

----------


## welldah

Alina μου σε περιμένω στο 8αράκι! Και μετά βουρ για 7αράκι!!!!! :yes:

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα και καληνύχτα!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- ένα μεγάλο αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
μ- ένα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο, δυο πατατούλες
α- 80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
β- ένα κουτί ποπκορν στο σινεμά

----------


## Alina_ed

welldah  :Smile:  λιγα κιλακια εμειναν κ εφτασες στο στοχο σου ευχομαι το πασχα που θα ανεβω να σε δω κ να μην γνωριστουμε! χιχιχχ θα πρεπει να ξανασυστηθουμε. σε σκεφτομουν το απογευμα,μαλλον σκεφτομουν οτι εχουμε καιρο να τα πουμε κ ελεγα να σε παρω τηλ. αλλα χιχιχ με το μικρο δε προλαβα να το κανω.ολο κατι βρισκει να μου αποσπαει τη προσοχη.
σημερα
γιαουρτακι με λιγα δημητριακα
νερο
σπανακπιτα 
μιση μπανανα
σπανακοπιτα
καλτουνακι με σπανακι
1 κουταλια τουρτα
ξανα σπανακοπιτα
χιχιιχ την ταραξα σημερα τη πιτουλα κ η πλακα ειναι κ οτι μαμα μου μου ειχε κανει καλτσουνακι με σπανακι να φαω εγω στα γενεθλεια της. η αγκυρα μου λειπει σημερα στο χερι :P

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα κατι καταφερα με το νερακι,το εβαλα στη καταψυξη κ ο παγος πηγε πιο ευκολα κατω.1 μικρο μπουκαλακι ολοκληρο ολη τη μερα ειναι αθλος!

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα αν κανεις τσαι ή γαλλικο καταβαινει ευκολα.εγω ετσι πινω τουλαχιστον 1 λιτρο απο τα υγρα μου εκτος απο το νερο που πινω.

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι ελενη τσαγακια κ καφε τα εχω τραξει.δε νιωθω καν αφυδατωμενη τωρα απλα μου ειχε λειψει το νερακι.επινα τοσο πολυ πριν την επεμβαση κ τωρα μου κακοφαινεται που περνανε μερες που δε πινω καν ενα ποτηρακι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 70γρ ψαρι πλακι χωρις σαλτσα
απογ μπισκοτο βρωμης αργοτερα μια φετα ψωμι
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Mak

hello everybody!

π-ενα κουπάκι κόλυβα(ψυχοσάββατο ένεκα)
δ- 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
μ- ένα μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο, δυο πατατούλες
α- τπτ
β- σε ταβέρνα, ένα παϊδάκι, δυο κομμάτια κοτόπουλο, λίγες πατάτες τηγανητές, μισό κολοκυθοκεφτέ, λίγο σαγανάκι σχάρας (ταράτσααα)

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες
μισο τοστ με τυρι
2 κουταλιες τουρτα
90 γραμαρια ρεβυθια με φετα κ μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ
ενα μπισκοτο
γαλικο καφε
μιση πιτα ολικης αλεσης με τυρι κ γαλοπουλα
μολις τωρα σε πια μερα παει? χιχιχ την αλλη μιση πιτα
το ξενυχτι φερνει πεινα :smilegrin:

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα!
σημερα χαλια το στομαχακι ,εκανα 2 φορες εμετο κ χωρις να φαω πολυ η γρηγορα.
καπουτσινο σκετο
80 γρμ ρεβυθορυζο με φετα αλλα το εβγαλα
τσαι
λιγα κονφλεικς σκετα
μισο τοστ,ουτε αυτο κρατησα
ενα ελληνικο με γαλα
3 κουταλιες τουρτα(αυτη την κρατησα)
λεω να μη φαω κατι αλλο αφου δε το σηκωνει σημερα. ισως λιγο γαλα

----------


## Alina_ed

εκτος απο αυτο το χαμενο κιλακι σημερα επανηρθε στη ζυγαρια γκρρρ κ δε με αφηνει να χαρω! χιχιχ αν κ πιστευω οτι θα ξαναφυγει γρηγορα που θα παει

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μη στενοχωριέσαι Αλίνα, ζυγίσου πάλι την άλλη εβδομάδα για να μην αγχώνεσαι. Ο γιατρός σου τι σου λέει για τους εμετούς που σε ταλαιπωρούν;

----------


## Alina_ed

δε του εχω πει κατι τζινα,γενικα δεν εχω μιλησει μαζι του ακομα μετα την επεμβαση,αυριο θα βγουν οιεξετασεις μου κ θα τον παρω.παντως γενικα δε με ταλαιπορρουν ιδιαιτερα,συνηθως μονο στο κρεατακι εκανα.τωρα ισως απο το κρυωμα που δε λεει να περασει ενα μηνα κοντα.. να με κανει να κανω πιο ευκολα.ο βηχας κ τα φλεματα πιστευω οτι φταινε  :Frown:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Εντάξει. Πες μας αύριο για τις εξετάσεις σου.

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι θα σα πω σιγουρα! παντως η πρωτη φουρνια που εχουν βγει ειναι καλες! η Β12 που με απασχολουσε πιο πολυ ειναι καλη αρα οκ ,ελπιζω να ειναι καλες κ οι αλλες

----------


## lila198621

αλινα μην ζυγιζεσαι τοσο συχνα.αν ανεβεις σημερα στη ζυγαρια και ξανα αυριο ειναι πιθανο να σε δειξει παραπανω αυτο δεν παει να πει οτι εχεις παρει το κιλο που εχασες.εμενα ο γιατρος μου εχει πει να ζυγιζομαι μια φορα το μηνα ομως εγω ζυγιζομαι 2.οσο για τους εμετους κακως δεν του εχεις πει τιποτα.εγω οσο ειχα εμετους μου ειχε πει να τον ενημερωνω.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα και μισο αντιδωρο
μεσ ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι περιπου 70γρ ενα κομματακι πατατα
απογ μπισκοτο βρωμης αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια μαρμελαδα πορτοκαλι
βρ μισο μπιφτεκι ενα κομματι πατατα

----------


## Mak

Παρατηρώ τη διατροφή μου και-εκτός του ότι δεν με πειράζει τίποτα κατόπιν της χολοκυστεκτομής- μπορώ πια, στους 9 μήνες μ.Χ, να τρώω αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα φαγητού.

π- δυο μπισκότα digestive
δ- τπτ
μ- λίγο χοιρινό με πατάτες στη γάστρα και σαλάτα λάχανο-μαρούλι, 3-4 κουταλιές τούρτα
α- τπτ
β- 100 γρ. πασατέμπο

----------


## Alina_ed

δε το θεωρησα σπουδαιο ελενη γιατι δεν κανω συνεχεια εμετους κ αρχησαν κ αργα,το πρωτο 2μηνο δεν εκανα.γιωτα μια χαρα ειναι οι ποσσοτητες που τρως κ χαιρομαι που δε σε πειραζει τιποτα!  :Smile:

----------


## monadiki1

ηπια λιγο τσαι στο νοσοκομειο

το μεσημερι στις 2 εφαγα λιγο κοτοσουπα.

λιγο πριν εφαγα 3 κουταλιτσες γιαουρτι..λιγο βαρυ επεσε

----------


## lila198621

Μοναδικη καλως μας ηρθες.ποτε την εκανες και τρως κιολας γιαουρτι και κοτοσουπα?

----------


## monadiki1

οι οδηγιες του γιατρου λενε υγρα-σουπες,γιαουρτι,χυμους,ζελ  γαλα.ε και εφαγα κ εγω.λαθος εκανα?

----------


## lila198621

ο καθε γιατρος εχει τη δικη του τακτικη.ας πουμε εγω 15 μερες ημουν στα υγρα.να φανταστεις μου ειχε πει το ζωμο να τον σουρωνω.

----------


## lila198621

λοιπον σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μιση κουπα φασολαδα(μονο ζουμι και καροτο) και 30γρ τονο
απογ μουστοκουλουρο μια φετα του τοστ τυρι αργοτερα μιση μικρη φετα ανανα 2 κομματακια μπανανα
βρ ενα κομματι 80γρ περιπου κολοκυθοπιτα με κιτρινη κολοκυθα χωρις φυλλο

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by eleni198621_
> ο καθε γιατρος εχει τη δικη του τακτικη.ας πουμε εγω 15 μερες ημουν στα υγρα.να φανταστεις μου ειχε πει το ζωμο να τον σουρωνω.


Και σε εμένα τα ίδια ,για 15 ημέρες όλα πέρναγαν από σουρωτήρι .

----------


## monadiki1

παιδια κ εγω τον ζωμο τρωω δεν τρωω τα υπολοιπα αλλα εφαγα κ γιαουρτακι κ αυριο θα φαω κ λιγο ζελε κ θα πιω κ χυμο κ γαλα

----------


## lila198621

εμενα γιουτρι με αφηνε μετα το 15ημερο μεχρι τοτε μονο ζωμους και χυμο μηλο η τσαι επινα μονο.ο χυμος μηλο πεφτει πολυ ωραια στο στομαχι και δεν εχει και ζαχαρη απο οτι θυμαμαι.

----------


## marleokar

Γεία σας και απο εμένα 
Πρώτη φορά και εγω εδω και γενικότερα δεν εχω ξαναασχοληθεί με forums οπότε αν κάνωκάποια λάθη παρακαλω συγχωρήστε με 
Εχω κάνει Sleeve εδω και τρείς εβδομάδες΄
Για 15 ημέρες επινα μόνο ύγρά και τώρα σούπες - γιαούρτια κ.λ.π.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα σημερα :
Συνολικά 1 λίτρο νερό 
7:00: 1/2 φλυτζάνι γάλα με λίγα δημητριακά 
11:00 Ένα κρόκο παρα πολύ μελάτο με ένα elite crakcer 
14:30 1 φλυτζάνι σούπα απο ζωμό κοτόπουλο και πολύ λίγο ζυμαρικό (αστράκι)
17:00 1 χυμό motion 
20:20 1 γιαούρτι 2% με 1/2 κουταλιά μέλι 
Ισως κατα τις 23:00 πιω λίγο ακόμη γάλα
Εσείς σαν πιο παλίεσ/οι πιστευετε οτι τρώω πολύ ή ειναι οκ ????
Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν γίνετε πως να βάλω την μπάρα με τα κιλά απο κάτω
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Marleokar. Είναι πολύ καλό που μπορείς να πίνεις τόσο νωρίς 1 λίτρο νερό την ημέρα. Δεν νομίζω ότι τρως πολύ αλλά υποθέτω ότι αυτά που γράφεις τα τρως σιγά σιγά, έτσι δεν είναι; Και το λέω αυτό γιατί αναφέρεις ένα γιαούρτι ενώ εγώ μπορούσα να φάω μόνο μισό γιαούρτι τη φορά και τώρα που είμαι στους 8 μήνες τρώω τα 3/4 του γιαουρτιού. Επίσης μπορείς να βρεις πληροφορίες για να βάλεις το τίκερ με τα κιλά σου σε αυτή τη διεύθυνση http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2533. Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά στη νέα σου ζωή και καλές κατηφόρες.

----------


## marleokar

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Τζίνα να είσαι καλα
Σου εύχομαι και εγω ότι καλύτερο αν και ήδη τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά 
Εχω απο την αρχή ορίσει οτι το γεύμα μου (μεσημεριανό - βραδυνο ) θα κρατάει περίπου 20 λεπτά και αυτό τηρώ
Τρωω ενα γιαούρτι σε 15-20 λεπτά χωρίς να με πονάει το στομαχι μου 
Βασικά για το νερό επειδή δουλεύω πολλές ώρες ( ακόμα στο γραφείο είμαι ) εχω ένα μπουκαλάκι μικρό πάντα μπροστάμου και όλο πινω στεγνώνει και πολύ ευκολα το στόμα μου ( προ Sleeve ) επινα 2 λιτρα την ημέρα

----------


## marleokar

α και το νερό πάντα παγωμένο, όταν ζεσταίνεται βάζω παγάκια 

Καλό σας βρλαδυ ήρθε η ωρα να σχολάσω

----------


## lila198621

Εγω ακομα και ολη μερα να το εχω μπροστα μου το γιαουρτι δεν μπορω να το φαω.μεχρι μια κουταλια της σουπας και ας εχουν περαει σχεδον 8 μηνες.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Marleokar σ'εμάς τους σλιβάτους η καλύτερη λύση για να πίνουμε αρκετό νερό κάθε μέρα είναι αυτό που κάνεις κι εσύ, να έχουμε δηλαδή ένα μπουκαλάκι δίπλα μας και να πίνουμε όλη μέρα. Επίσης το παγωμένο νερό για κάποιο λόγο δεν πέφτει τόσο βαρύ στο στομάχι μας όσο το ζεστό.
Ελένη έχεις δοκιμάσει το γιαούρτι που δεν έχει λακτόζη; Ίσως σου πέφτει πιο ελαφρύ στο στομάχι.

----------


## lila198621

Δεν μου πεφτει βαρυ τζινα απλα με πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα γεμιζει το στομαχι μου.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Ελένη νόμιζα ότι σε ενοχλούσε το γιαούρτι γιατί μία κουταλιά της σούπας μου φάνηκε πολύ λίγο. Εγώ όταν τρώω κάτι που με ενοχλεί χορταίνω αμέσως με λίγη ποσότητα, ενώ σε φαγητά που δεν με ενοχλούν μπορώ να φάω περισσότερο.

----------


## welldah

Ελένη μου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα σου πέφτει βαρύ ή σε ενοχλεί με κάποιον τρόπο. Η χωρητικότητα του στομάχου είναι η ίδια για όλα τα φαγητά, απλά κάποια μπορεί να μας δίνουν πιο έντονη την αίσθηση του φουσκώματος. Εγώ παθαίνω το ίδιο με το ψωμί σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή (ακόμη και φρυγανιά). Ενώ το κρέας δε με φουσκώνει τόσο  :Smile: 
Μήπως το τρως και σχετικά γρήγορα επειδή είναι κρεμώδες? Ακόμη και το γιαούρτι πρέπει να το μασάμε πλέον!

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα κ εγω το εχω προσεξει αυτο.οτι με ενοχλει μπορω να φαω ελαχιστη ποσσοτητα, ενω σε αλλα μεγαλες ποσσοτητες... κ εγω απο την αρχη ξεκινησα γαλα κ γιαουρτι ακομα κ τις μερες των υγρων. τωρα κοντα 4 μηνες μετα τρωω τα 3/4 απο το γιαουρτι ανετα αλλα προτιμω κ περνω τα μικρουλια για να μη ζοριζομαι κ να μη εχω μπροστα μου παραπανω ποσσοτητα απο αυτη που αντεχω.
σημερα
γαλα με δημητριακα
ενα μικρο κομματακι παστιτσιο
καφε ελληνικο
μικρο κομματακι παστιτσιο
καφε γαλικο 
ακομα τιποτα αλλο ,ισως πιω μετα λιγο γαλα με δημητριακα.
παραδοξως η μανια που με ειχε πιασει κ πεινουσα πολυ.... περασε! κ χαιρομαι παρα πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

Δεν με πειραζει το γιαουρτι ουτε καουρα ουτε βαρυστομαχια μου κανει.απλα δεν μπορω να φαω πανω απο μια κουταλια γιατι με ενοχλει η υφη και η πυκνοτητα του.δεν ειναι θεμα στομαχιου ειναι θεμα αισθησης.ασε που το γιαουρτι ειναι βαρυ σε γραμμαρια με μικρη ποσοτητα.μια γεματη κουταλια της σουπας ειναι περιπου 60γρ οσο περιπου τρωω και στα υπολοιπα φαγητα μαζεμενο χωρις να πρεπει να περιμενω κανενα τεταρτο για να συνεχισω το φαγητο.

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη μου τρως πολυ λιγο ακομα.εγω 120 με 140 γρμ τα τρωω πια εκτος απο το κρεας που στα 30 σκαω...

----------


## welldah

Το κεσεδάκι δεν είναι 200 γρ? Δηλαδή υπολογίζεις περίπου 4,5 κουταλιές ολόκληρο το κεσεδάκι? Μάλλον γι'αυτό μπερδεύτηκα! Υπολόγιζα μια κανονική κουταλιά (κοφτή). Πάντως να σου πω την αλήθεια Ελένη μου κι εγώ σκέτο δεν μπορώ να το φάω το γιαούρτι αλλά μαζί με το φαγητό για να κατεβαίνει πιο εύκολα το κρέας μου αρέσει! Δοκίμασέ το αν θες  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

ναι περιπου το 1/4 απο το κεσεδακι ειναι μια γεματι κουταλια της σουπας.εγω μπορω να το φαω αν το κανω μπατζαροσαλατα που αντι για μαγιονεζα βαζω γιαουρτι και μεσα στη σουπα αν το ανακατεψω με τη σουπα.

----------


## marleokar

Καλημέρα ελενη για εμένα το γιαούρτι ειναι το μόνο που μπορώ να φάω ετσι σε μεγάλη ποσότητα στην αρχλη ξεκίνησα με τα παιδικά τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες πέρνω λευκό 2% Επίσης παρατήρησα πολύ μεγάλη αλλαγη στις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες ας πούμε το γάλα πριν δεν το έπινα τώρα με ευχαριστεί και νιώθω σαν να μου ηρεμεί το στομάχι . 

Όντως welldah πραγματικά ακομα και το γιαούρτι το μασάω

monadiki1 βλεπω οτι και εσύ εισαι στην αρχή και σου έυχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά . Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ νωρις να αρχίσεις το γιαούρτι και το ζελέ προσοχή (καλύτερα να μην το δκιμάσεις ) παει κάτω σαν νερό , είναι και δροσερό και μπορεί να φουσκώσεις απότομα , εμένα ο γιατρός μου τις πρώτες 15 ημέρες όλα σουρωμένα να μην περάσει κάθολου ίνα φαγητού , φρούτου ή λαχανικού στο στομάχι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Marleokar κι εγώ τις πρώτες 10 ημέρες των υγρών έτρωγα ζελέ και γιαούρτι. Οι διατροφικές οδηγίες διαφοροποιούνται λίγο ανάλογα με τον γιατρό. Και η Monadiki τα σουρώνει όλα και ακολουθεί τις οδηγίες του γιατρού της. Καλορίζικο το νέο σου τικεράκι, χαίρομαι γιατί βλέπω ότι κατεβαίνει σφαίρα!

----------


## marleokar

ΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ :lol::lol::lol: Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΜΗΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟΣ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΥΓΡΑ & ΞΕΦΟΥΣΚΩΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ , ΤΟ ΖΕΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΒΑΡΥ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΑ , ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ , ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Οι γιατροί συνήθως λένε ότι το πρώτο εξάμηνο είναι η περίοδος χάριτος για μας τους σλιβάτους και τότε είναι που φεύγουν και τα κιλά πιο εύκολα κάνοντας και σωστή διατροφή φυσικά. Και είναι λογικό όσο πλησιάζουμε στο φυσιολογικό μας βάρος τα κιλά να φεύγουν πιο αργά από πριν. Όπως και νά'χει όμως το θαύμα είναι ότι φεύγουν!

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα καλημέρα καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πάει πολύς καιρός να γράψω σε αυτό το θέμα!! Τώρα τί λέτε? να σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα της διατροφής μου για την εγκυμοσύνη ή να το αφίσω καλύτερα?

----------


## marleokar

ΣΩΣΤΑ ΣΑΝ ΘΑΥΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!!!
ΕΛΕΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ (ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ)

----------


## monadiki1

marleo kar σου εστειλα u2.ναι ειμαι μολις στην αρχη.σημερα ηπια λιγο τσαι κ τωρα εφαγα λιογο γαουρτακι.μετα απο κανα 2ωρο θα φαω το ζωμο μου.ανα 3ωρο τρωω εσεις?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Marleokar να ξεκινήσεις οπωσδήποτε περπάτημα γιατί βοηθάει πολύ και στο μεταβολισμό μας για το χάσιμο κιλών αλλά και στη διατήρηση της υγείας μας γενικότερα. Να περπατάς με όσο πιο γρήγορο ρυθμό μπορείς και για όση ώρα νοιώθεις άνετα. Και μισή ώρα την ημέρα περπάτημα κάνει τη διαφορά. Εγώ μετά το sleeve στους 5 μήνες ξαναμπήκα χειρουργείο για κήλη από παλαιότερο χειρουργείο αυτήν τη φορά. Μετά όπως ήμουν χειρουργημένη δεν μπορούσα να βγω έξω να περπατήσω για δύο εβδομάδες. Παρόλο που δεν άλλαξα κάτι στη διατροφή μου δεν έχασα καθόλου βάρος. Μόλις άρχισα να περπατάω ξανά άρχισε να κατεβαίνει και η ζυγαριά πάλι. Και γενικά είναι καλό να συνεχίσεις να περπατάς όσο μπορείς και αφού χάσεις όλα τα κιλά που θέλεις. Επίσης θα δεις ότι όσο αδυνατίζεις τόσο θα αυξάνονται οι αντοχές σου στο περπάτημα.
Monadiki μπορείς να τρως και κάθε 2-2,5 ώρες εφόσον τώρα είσαι ακόμα στα υγρά και τρως πολύ λίγες ποσότητες.

----------


## marleokar

ΝΑΙ ΤΖΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΣΑΩΡΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ

monadiki1 ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΥΓΡΑ ΚΑΘΕ 2-2,5 ΩΡΕΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΩ ΚΑΤΙ .

polinaki1983 ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΩΡΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ , ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΥΡΓΊΟ ΕΜΕΙΝΕΣ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ ???

----------


## polinaki1983

marleokar σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Εγώ έμεινα έγκυος στους 8 μήνες χειρουργείου αλλά κανονικά δεν έπρεπε. Ο γιατρός μου όμως δεν θύμωσε γιατί ήμουνα σταθερή στα κιλά μου, είχα σταματίσει να χάνω πια παρά μόνο μισό με 1 κιλό τον μήνα.

----------


## lila198621

hellooooo
σημερα
πρ ενα μικρο κομματι κολοκυθοπιτα
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 60γρ ψαρι μισο παντζαρι μια κουταλια γλυκου γιαουρτι
απογ μπισκοτο βρωμης αργοτερα μια φετα γαλοπουλα και μια δαγκωνια μπανανα
βρ μισο παντζαρι μια κουταλια του γλυκου γιαουτρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## marleokar

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ

ΠΡΩΙ: ΕΝΑ ΚΡΑΚΕΡ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΟΔΗΓΩΝΤΑΣ & ΜΑΣΟΥΛΩΝΤΑΣ (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΘΩ ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ)
ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ : ΤΗ ΠΟΛΥΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΝΕΡΟ 
ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ: ΣΟΥΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΖΩΜΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΟ
ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΑΚΕΡ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΓΩΝΑΚΙ ΤΥΡΙ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ
ΒΡΑΔΥ : ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΘΑ ΛΙΩΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΣΕ ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΖΩΜΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ ΜΟΥ 
ΝΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 800ML
ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΑΔΥ

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα σας μανικάκια, φρέσκα και παλιότερα! 
Καλώς τα νέα μας αποκτήματα στο τόπικ, marleokar και monadiki μας, καλές κατηφόρες!

π- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
δ- ένα μίνι κρίθινο παξιμάδι
μ-λίγο χοιρινό με σουφλέ μακαρονιών
α- ένα κριτσίνι
β- 80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους

*marleokar mou*, αν θέλεις μη γράφεις κεφαλαία, είναι όρος του φόρουμ, thanks!

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας κ απο εμενα κ καλες απωλιες στα φρεσκομανικομενα  :Smile: 
σημερα 
τιποτα για πρωινο
ενα κομματακι παστιτσιο
2 κρακερακια κ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ κ γαλοπουλα
1 φρυγανια
1 κροκο αυγου με μιση φετα του τοστ ψωμι κ λιγο λαδι
1 μπανανα
μιση πιτα ολικης με μισο τυρι κ μιση γαλοπουλα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα δεν μας είπες τι έγινε με τις εξετάσεις σου; Όλα καλά;

----------


## Alina_ed

δε μπορεσα να παω τζινα δεν ειχα που να αφησω το μικρο κ δεν ηθελα να τον παρω μαζι γιατι τωρα συνηρθε απο την ιωσουλα.ελπιζω αυριο να καταφερω να παω να τις παρω

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα για σήμερα εφαγα
πρ. 1 ποτ γαλα με 3 κ.σ βρωμη και 1 κ.γ μελι
δεκ. 1 καφε ελληνικο
μεσ. 1 κομματι συκωτι ψητο χωρις λαδι
απ. 1 κομματακι LIGHT πιτσα
βρ. 1 δαχτυλακι συκωτι και 1 μπουκιτσα παστελι

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα
Εχτες
Πρ:1/2γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ και 1κτγ μελι
Δε:----------
Με:2αυγα βραστα και 3 κουταλιες τις σουπας πατατοσαλατα που ειχε μεσα κοτοπουλο βραστο,καροτο,αγγουρακι τουρσι,μαιδανο και λιγο μαγιονεζα λαητ.
Απ:1φετα γαλοπουλα και ενα κριτσινι
Αργοτερα 1/2 μπανανα
Βρ:2κτσ πατατοσαλατα
ΥΓ.1 Να ευχηθω και εγω καλες κατηφορες στα φρεσκα μανηκακια, τα καλυτερα ερχονται............... :starhit:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μιας και θυμάμαι τί έφαγα χτες, είπα να σας τα γράψω

Πρ. 1/2 φλ γάλα με λίγο νες
Δεκ. μισό σάντουιτς με τυρί, χαλούμι, ντομάτα
μες. το άλλο μισό
Απογ. 1 μπάρα δημητριακών
Βρ. 2 κουταλιές πουργούρι + 1 γιαούρτι
Πρ ύπνου 1/2 φλ γάλα και 2 μίνι κουλουράκια

Ενδιάμεσα όλη την μέρα 1 μήλο και 1 πορτοκάλι

----------


## *Katie

να πω και εγώ τα χθεσινα

π-- τοστ με τυρι-ζαμπον, μαρουλι
δεκ- μπισκοτο βρωμης, 1 μανταρινι, 1 μινι τριγωνο θεσσ/νικης
μεσ- 1 μινι κριθινο παξιμαδακι με γραβιερα 20γρ και λίγο μηλο
απ- 2 κριτσινια και καφε
βρ- 1 1/2 καλαμακι χοιρινο ( homemade) , 2κσ ρυζι με καροτο και καλαμποκι 1κγ τριμμενο τυρι

----------


## polinaki1983

Αχ Κατερινάκι μου, βλέπω το τικεράκι σου, βλέπω την διατροφή σου, θυμάμαι την φώτο σου του πριν και σκέφτομαι πως είσαι πολύ πολύ δυνατή μέσα σου!!!

Συγχαριτήρια κοριτσάρα μου!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα! πωλινα μου κ εσυ εισαι δυνατη μεσα σου κ η διατροφη σου σουπερ κ με το ζουζουνακι σου παρεα!  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αλινάκι μου γλυκό!!!! Θέλει αλλαγή το τικεράκι σου?

----------


## *Katie

ευχαριστώ Πωλινάκι μου, προσπαθώ να ανεβάζω τις ποσότητες μου σιγά σιγά και έχω μπει σε φάση συντήρησης. προσπαθώ να τρωω υγειινά και να κάνω τα γεύματα μου για να μπορέσω να κρατήσω το αποτέλεσμα. Συνεχίζω βέβαια να χάνω πόντους κυρίως λόγω γυμναστηρίου και παρόλο που δεν χάνω σε κιλά μαζεύει το σώμα μου με αποτέλεσμα να μου λέει ο κόσμος ότι αδυνάτησα κι άλλο, απλα γινεται όλο αυτο πολυ σιγά πλεον και δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω. πάλι προχθες η ζώνη μπήκε μια τρυπα πιο μέσα και χάρηκα πολύ. Τωρα ζυγίζομαι μια φορά στις 15 και αυτό το κάνει ο διαιτολόγος μου , η δική μου έχει πιασει αράχνες.

----------


## polinaki1983

Και πολύ καλά κάνεις Κατερινάκι μου. Κατά ένα παράξενο λόγω και εγώ χάνω αρκετά πόντους σε σχέση με τα κιλά, κι ας είμαι έγκυος!!!

Με βλέπω να πιάνω πρώτο στόχο με το που γεννήσω (85 αν θυμάσε) :roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Και πολύ καλά κάνεις Κατερινάκι μου. Κατά ένα παράξενο λόγω και εγώ χάνω αρκετά πόντους σε σχέση με τα κιλά, κι ας είμαι έγκυος!!!
> 
> Με βλέπω να πιάνω πρώτο στόχο με το που γεννήσω (85 αν θυμάσε) :roll::roll::roll::roll:


:thumbup::thumbup::wink2:

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου το τικερακι αν θες να το αλαξεις παιζω ενα κιλακι αυτες τις μερες. χτες 91,5 σημερα παλι 90,5 γενικα εχω κολλησει κ στεναχωριεμαι λιγο αλλα ποντους χανωκ εγω κ περνω λιγο κουραγιο. σημερα η ζυγαρια εκανε κ τη τιμη να με δειξει 89,9 αλλα οταν ξανανεβηκα εδειξε κλασικα το 90,500  :Frown:  
μολις πηρα τις εξετασεις μου κ ειναι σουπερ! ακομα κ αιματοκριτη 40 εχω χιχιχι.ολες οι βιταμινες καλες κ το σιδηρο αυτη φορα  :Smile:  , κ η πρωτεινη τελεια κ χωρις το κρεατακι  :Wink:  το μονο κακο ειναι η χοληστερινη κ τα τριγλυκεριδια που ειναι λιγο ανεβασμενα. θα τις παω στο παθολογο να τις δει για σιγουρια αλλα πιστευω οτι ολα ειναι καλα!  :Smile:  καλυτερα απο ποτε...

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλίνα. Είναι ευχάριστο που οι εξετάσεις σου είναι εντάξει γιατί σημαίνει ότι τρέφεσαι σωστά. Ρώτα και τον παθολόγο και θα σου πει τι πρέπει να προσέξεις αν και νομίζω ότι σύντομα θα φτιάξουν κι αυτά.

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι τζινα μου πιστευω θα φτιαξουν κ αυτα.ολοι στην οικογενια μου εχου χοληστερινη κ ειναι ολοι τσιλιβιθρες! 50 με 60 κιλα ανθρωποι. εγω ημουν μονη χοντρουλα κ δεν ειχα θεμα χοληστερινης μεχρι το καλοκαιρι. τωρα δε ξερω λιγο οτι γερναω κ μπαινει το κληρονομικο,λιγο κ το αγχος αυτο πιστευω οτι θα φταιει κ οχι η διατροφη.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα τρεξιμο φουλ ανεβηκα και κατεβηκα αθηνα αυθημερων οποτε εφαγα λιγο χαλια
πρ 2 digestive(66 θερμιδες το ενα)
δεκ αλλο ενα digestive
μεσ λιγο λιγοτερο απο μισο τοστ
απογ ενα digestive
βρ μιση κουπα τραχανα ενα λαιμο κοτοπουλο

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα 
μισο τοστ 
καπουτσινο
3 κουταλιες σουπα με μανιταρια κ κολοκυθακια.ηταν υπεροχη αλλα το μανιταρι μου επεσε βαρυ κ ετσι σταματησα στα 3 κουταλακια μη καταληξω σε εμετο.
6 κουκια κοκκινιστα
60γρμ γιαουρτι με δημητριακα
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
μια κουταλια γιαουρτι κ 2 κουταλιες τις σουπας ρυζι

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!

Χτες 

Πρ. 1 φλυτζάνι γαλα
Δεκ. 1 κομματάκι ταχυνόπιτα
Μεσ. ακόμα 1 κομματάκι ταχυνόπιτα
Απογ. 1 μήλο
Βρ. 1 κεφτεδακι
πιο μετά 3 πορτοκάλια στιμμένα

είχα αγοράσει 1 ταχυνόπιτα και τελικά όλη μέρα είχα καταφέρει το 1/3 της. το υπόλοιπο κατέλειξε στο στομάχι του άντρα μου!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

πωλινα μου εφυγες απο το 9!!!! τελειαααααα χιχιχιχιχιχ τιποτα δε σε σταματαει  :Smile: 
ευχαριστω κ για το τικερακι  :Smile:

----------


## polinaki1983

θενκς κούκλα μου!!!!!! Νομίζω το τικεράκι για τα κιλά της εγκυμοσύνης πρέπει να το αλλάξω και αντί για 5 κιλά πάνω να το βάλω 5 κιλά κάτω:P:P:P:P:dork::dork:

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχιχιχ οχι αστο εκει να σου θυμιζει πως περιμενες να ειναι τα πραγματα  :Smile:  κ τελικα πως ειναι!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ε οκ δεν ξέρουμε μέχρι το τέλος πως θα καταλύξουν καλή μου, ίσως πάρω κάπια κιλά στο τέλος!

----------


## Alina_ed

ε κ να παρεις θα παρεις 3,4 δε θα παρεις παραπανω.παντως να εισαι εσυ καλα κ το μικρουλι κ τα κιλα ερθουν δεν ερθουν θα φυγουν...

----------


## marleokar

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> καλησπέρα σας μανικάκια, φρέσκα και παλιότερα! 
> Καλώς τα νέα μας αποκτήματα στο τόπικ, marleokar και monadiki μας, καλές κατηφόρες!
> 
> π- ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι
> δ- ένα μίνι κρίθινο παξιμάδι
> μ-λίγο χοιρινό με σουφλέ μακαρονιών
> α- ένα κριτσίνι
> β- 80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
> ...





σορρυ δεν ήξερα

----------


## marleokar

λοιπον χθες

π - 1/2 φλυτζάνι γαλα με λιγα δημητριακα
δ - ενα τριγωνο τυράκι lavache qui rit
μ - μισό γιαούρτι 2%
α - 3 κουταλιές σουπας ζελέ
β - 1 φλυτζάνι τσαγιού ψαρόσουπα
και 1 λίτρο νερό

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα μικρο κομματι κολοκυθοπιτα
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 60γρ μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο δυο κομματακια πατατα φουρνου
απογ 2κομματακια πατατα αργοτερα μια δαγκωνια μπανανα και μια φετα του τοστ τυρι
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα!

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
δ- ένα παξιμαδάκι, ένα μπισκότο, ένα σοκολατάκι με μαύρη σοκολάτα
μ- ένα κουπάκι φακιές με λίγη φέτα
α- τπτ
β- λίγο σουφλέ μακαρονιών, μια χούφτα πατατάκια

Σήμερα γιόρτασα το 6άκι με αλμυρά και γλυκά!

----------


## Alina_ed

γιωτα μπραβοοοο για το 6αρακι!!!!!! ονειρο δεν ειναι? χιχιχι σημερα 2 αλλαξατε δεκαδα! πολυ χαιρομαι  :Smile:  χιχι αντε να ερθει κ η σειρα μου.
σημερα
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
καφε σκετο
2 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
σαλατα με τονο,μαρουλι κ 2 κουταλιες ρυζι(την εφαγα σε 2 δοσεις)
2 μπισκοτα
ξανα μπισκοτα  :Frown: 
1 σοκολατακι υγειας
τα εκανα λιγο χαλια σημερα με τα μπισκοτα κ το σοκολατακι αλλα με ειχε πιασει μανια κ ηθελα γλυκο,ουτε το περπατημα δε βοηθησε να ξεχαστω.τουλαχιστον θα βοηθησε να καψω! ελπιζω! ενα 3ωρο γεματο το περπατησα

----------


## marleokar

Καλημέρα σε όλους 
Λοιπόν εχω αρχίσει και ανυσηχώ λιγάκι διότι βλέπω οτι σε όλους λιγο - πολύ κάποιο φαγητό πεφτει βαρύ κάτι δεν μπορείτε καθόλου .
Εμένα το στομάχι μου τα δέχεται όλα και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες απο τον πρώτο μήνα????????τι γινεται???????????
μπορω να φάω όπως εχω ξανα πει ενα ολόκληρο γιαούτρι , πινω 1 λιτρο νερό εχθές και προχθές που είχα ψαρόσουπα έλιωσα 1/4 ψαρι 1/2 πατατα 1/2 καρότο σε ζουμι απο την ψαρόσουπα και το έφαγα όλο χωρίς να βαρυστομαχιάσω ............. ειναι φυσιολογικό ???????????????????????????

----------


## Alina_ed

marleokar μη σε αγχονει αυτο καθε οργανισμος ειναι ιδαφορετικος.κ εγω απο το πρωτο μηνα μολις αρχισα δηλαδη να μασαω κανονικα ετρωγα μισο τοστ ανετα κ πιο πριν αρκετη ποσσοτητα νερο κ γιαουρτι χωρις προβλημα.το μονο που μου πεφτει βαρυ ειναι το κρεας αλλα μια χαρα τα παω κ χωρις αυτο. αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει στον εαυτο μου ειναι οτι μερικες μερες μπορω να φαω αρκετη ποσοτητα τροφης κ αλλες οχι. στην αρχη με ανησυχουσε πολυ τωρα οχι τοσο.οσο βλεπω κ χανω κιλακια δε με πειραζει το κατι παραπανω που τρωω απο τους υπολοιπους.
σημερα η ζυγαρια με εδειξε 90,100 χιχιχ να δω ποτε θα αξειωθω να δω αυτο το 8αρακι! ελπιζω αυριο  :Smile:

----------


## monadiki1

καλημερα κ εδω.εγω επειδη ειμαι στη φαση ακομη με τα υγρα το γιαουρτι το εφαγα σε 3 μερες.ο ζελες κατεβαινε πιο ευκολα..τον ζωμο απο την σουπα τον τρωω ανετα..τον χυμο κανω μιαμιση ωρα να τον πιω..αυτα..δεν ξερω..ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε προχτες ολα πολυ καλα...

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Marleokar μην ανησυχείς άδικα, ίσα ίσα που θα έπρεπε να χαίρεσαι αφού δεν έχεις δυσανεξία σε κάποιο φαγητό. Δεν τρως περισσότερο από εμάς. Για να καταλάβεις εγώ όταν με ενοχλεί κάποιο φαγητό μπορώ να φάω λίγο και νοιώθω αμέσως ότι χόρτασα. Όταν δεν με ενοχλεί κάποιο φαγητό τρώω περισσότερη ποσότητα και πιο γρήγορα. Οπότε εφόσον εσένα δε σε ενοχλούν τα φαγητά είναι λογικό να μπορείς να φας περισσότερο από κάποιον άλλον που δεν έχει συνέλθει ακόμα το στομάχι του. Αλλά και πάλι οι ποσότητες που τρως είναι λίγες σε σχέση με το τι τρώει ένας άνθρωπος με φυσιολογικό στομάχι.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Monadiki είδες που είσαι και οικονομική; Τρως μόνο δύο γιαούρτια σε μία εβδομάδα!:lol:

----------


## marleokar

Ευχαριστω Αλινα μου ελπίζω να δείς σύντομα το 8αράκι μπροστά . και εγω περιμένω πως και πως την Τρίτη που κλείνω μήνα να ζυγιστώ 


Καλημέρα μοναδικη μπραβο σου............. και εγω θα μιλήσω με τον γιατρό μου την Τρίτη που κλείνω μήνα . εδωσα και αιμα σημερα να κάνω τις εξετάσεις αίματος να του τις πάω να δω τι θα μου πει ......

----------


## monadiki1

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ετσιιιιιιιιιι αχααχαχαχα.Ο ανδρας μου να δεις πως χαιρεται που κανω οικονομια.χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## marleokar

Ευχαριτω Τζίνα , τα εχω σκεφτεί όλα αυτά που λες , αλλα απο την άλλη ψιλοαγχωνόμουν και ειπα να ρωτησω και τις εμπειρες

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλινάκι. Είδες τελικά που θα πετύχεις το στόχο σου και θα τα καταφέρεις να δεις το 8 στο τέλος του μήνα; Όλα καλά όλα ανθηρά!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα μου σημερα εκλεισα μηνα κ δε το ειδα! αλλα οκ χιχιχ για λιγα γραμμαρια δε θα σκασω :P

----------


## marleokar

Καλησπέρα λοιπόν
23/2/2012
π- γαλα με δημητριακα
δ- 
ενα τυρακι lavache qui ritμ- μισό γιαούρτι (γιατι βιαζόμουν αλλιώς κατέβαινε & ολοκληρο)
α- ενα κρακεράκι
β- 1/2 κουπα ψαρόσουπα

24/2/2012
π- τιποτα (επρεπε να δώσω αίμαι για τισ εξετάσεις του μήνα)
δ- ενα τυρακι lavache qui rit
μ- ψαρόσουπα (αναγαστικα μένει, με τις μερίδες που τρώμε ισως έπρεπε να μαγειρέυω σε μπρίκι τι να πω τρεις μερες το διο φαι)
α- ενα γιαούτρι απο τις 18:00 έως τώρα 
β- ισως κατα τις 22:00 πιω λίγο γάλα 

Το τριήμερο δεν θα σας γράψω λέω να Καρναβαλιστω μιας και βρίσκομαι στην Πάτρα .
Καλά να περάσετε , να έχετε ενα όμορφο τριήμερο όλες και όλοι .

----------


## marleokar

και επλίζω την Τρίτη που θα ζυγιστώ να σας γράψω με ανανεωμένο τικεράκι......

----------


## lila198621

μαρια βοηθα πολυ αν μενεις ειδικα μονη σου να χωριζεις μεριδες και να τις βαζεις στην καταψυξη.ετσι δεν θα τρως το ιδιο φαγητο για μερες για να το βαρεθεις και θα εξοικονομεις και χρονο.να περασεις τελεια.φετος ειναι η μονη φορα που δεν θα ανεβω πατρα. :Mad:

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μιση κουπα φακες και μισο καλαμαρι
απογ ενα digestive αργοτερα μισο καροτο
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια κουταλια της σουπας καροτοσαλατα
την καροτοσαλατα εφτιαξα με 3 καροτα,ενα γιαουρτακι στραγγιστο,μια κουταλια του γλυκου μουσταρδα,κρεμμυδακι φρεσκο,λιγο ανηθο,μια κουταλια ξυδι,μια κουταλια λαδι,αλατι,πιπερι.

----------


## Monster22

Καλησπέρα σε όλους..με λένε σοφία σας διαβάζω πολλούς μήνες πήρα πολλές πληροφορίες απο εσάς χάρη στις οποίες είμαι πλέον sleevati απο 19 Ιανουαρίου!!!! Πλέον είμαι στο στάδιο μαλακων τροφών...
Πρωινό 1 ποτήρι γάλα 2%
Δεκατιανο 1 κρακερ ολικής αλεσεως
Μεσημεριανό 1 μικρό μπολακι ντοματοσουπα με χυλοπιτες
Απογευματινό 1/2φρυγανια με ανήκετε
Βραδινό 4 κουταλιες σούπας απο τις χυλοπιτες

----------


## marleokar

Καλησπέρα Ελένη σ'ευχαριστω επλίζω και εσυ να περάσεις καλά ...... οταν ερθεις Πάτρα αν θες κανονιζουμε να βρεθούμε .
οχι δεν ειμαι μόνη είμαι παντρεμένη .... στην κατάψυξη βάζω πολυ συχνά ζωμούς που προσθέτω σε άλλα φαγητα .

----------


## Mak

καλώς ήρθες monster22(ψευδώνυμο και αυτό βρε πουλάκι μου!) καλές κατηφόρες , να μας λες τα νέα σου!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Monster22, εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά και καλές κατηφόρες στα κιλάκια σου.

----------


## Monster22

Καλώς σας βρήκα... Το ψευδονυμο έχει να κάνει με τη ψυχολογία μου πλέον.... Γιώτα ίσως με θυμάσαι ..γνωριστηκαμε στο Ιπποκράτιο την ημέρα που εβγαλες την παροχευτευση απο την επέμβαση για τη χολή. Μόνο σας παρακαλώ βοηθηστε με πως μπορώ να βάλω το τικερακι που έχω.....

----------


## Monster22

Με την καλή έννοια πάντα....

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Monster22_
> Καλώς σας βρήκα... Το ψευδονυμο έχει να κάνει με τη ψυχολογία μου πλέον.... Γιώτα ίσως με θυμάσαι ..γνωριστηκαμε στο Ιπποκράτιο την ημέρα που εβγαλες την παροχευτευση απο την επέμβαση για τη χολή. Μόνο σας παρακαλώ βοηθηστε με πως μπορώ να βάλω το τικερακι που έχω.....


Καλώς την! Χαίρομαι που τα ξαναλέμε! Γρήγορα θα σου φύγει η ψυχολογία του ψευδώνυμου σου και θα πανηγυρίζεις τις κατηφόρες! Θυμάμαι ήσουν λίγο ταλαιπωρημένη από πόνους τότε, είσαι καλά τώρα? Πάει καλά η απώλεια? 
Μπορείς να βάλεις τικεράκι ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες εδώ: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2533

----------


## Monster22

Ναι ταλαιπωρήθηκα λίγο αλλά τώρα πια όλα καλά δόξα το Θεό.. Η απώλεια ειναι ήδη μεγάλη κ ανυπομονω για τη συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Mak

monsteraki, δεν ξέρω για την ψυχολογία σου που έχει "τερατώδεις" τάσεις, από εμφάνιση πάντως σχίζεις, η αδερφή μου που ήταν εκεί όταν μιλούσαμε , μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά, η κοπέλα αυτή με το που θα χάσει τα κιλά της, είναι για μοντέλο! Και φυσικά συμφωνώ μαζί της!

----------


## Monster22

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ..κ την αδελφή σου..χαχαχα μου εφτιαξες τη διάθεση!!

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> καλώς ήρθες monster22(ψευδώνυμο και αυτό βρε πουλάκι μου!) καλές κατηφόρες , να μας λες τα νέα σου!


:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smile grin:

----------


## Mak

Επί του θέματος μας:
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δυο κουλουράκια μούστου και ένα μπισκότο παπαδοπούλου
μ- σπανακόπιτα, φρυγανιά, φέτα
α- 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
β- δυο μίνι κρίθινα παξιμάδια

Σήμερα δεν πήρα και πολλή πρωτείνη ώς όφειλα, θα αναπληρώσω αύριο!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα! αν κ η χτεσινη διατροφη ηταν παλι χαλια.. σημερα η ζυγαρια θελησε να δειξει το 8! χιχιχ 89,900 επιτελους!!!  :Smile: )))))))
χτες 
καφε με γαλα
2 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
μια μπουκια κοτοπουλο με πορτοκαλι κ ενα κομματακι πατατα
2 μπισκοτακια κανονικα μικρα ευτυχως
μισο μπολακι παγωτου κριθαρακι βραστο
ενα παξιμαδακι
κριθαρακι ξανα
2 μπισκοτα
δε ξερω χτες ηταν υπερβολικα χαλια αλλα ενιωθα οτι δε μπορουσα να καταπιεστω. γενικα ειχα χαλια ψυχολογια κ ειπα να το ριξω λιγο εξω :P

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλινάκι χάλια ψυχολογία με 8 στη ζυγαριά δε γίνεται, γίνεται;;;!!

----------


## Mak

Alinaaaaaaa, έεεεεεφτασε το 8άκι! ʼλλαξες κατηγορία! Σούπερ! ʼντε θα φύγει και αυτή η δεκάδα και δεν θα έχεις προλάβει να πεις κίμινο! Δεν θέλω πεσμένες ψυχολογίες, ανεβαίνουμε τώρα!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  σας ευχαριστω κοριτσια η αληθεια ειναι σημερα που ειδα το 8! εστω κ με 100 γρμ διαφορα απο το 9! ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη. ομως γενικα νιωθω πεσμενη παλι ισως να μου ξαναρθουν τι να πω μονο τοτε νιωθω τοσο νταουν.κ λογικα τωρα δε θα επρεπε.απο βδομαδα πιανω δουλεια για λιγες μερες οχι μονιμη αλλα κατι ειναι,ειναι μια αρχη! θα παω κ τη τριτη στη συνεντευξη για τα σεμηναρια αρα κατι εχω να ελπιζω... τα κιλα πεφτουν σιγα σιγα,η σχεση με τον αντρα μο ειναι καπως καλυτερη κ ομως εγω ακομα μουρμουριζω! να δω ποτε θα μπορεσω να το σταματησω αυτο! νιωθω οτι ειμαι αχαριστη τελικα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Alina καλή αρχή στη νέα σου δουλειά και μην απελπίζεσαι καμιά φορά γίνονται και θαύματα και μπορεί το προσωρινό να γίνει και μόνιμο τελικά.

----------


## Alina_ed

τζινα μου δε το νομιζω αλλα ποτε δε ξερεις! χιχιχ απο το στομα σου κ στου θεου το αυτι!

----------


## lila198621

Ελα να βλεπω την ψυχολογια να φτανει στα υψη αλινα.ειδες το 8αρακι σου.YEAHHHHHHHHH
αντε 7.800 ακομα και θα δω το 9 και εγω.monster καλως μας ηρθες.

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη μου σε 7,800 βλεπεις το 9 με τα αλλα 10 κ τερματιζεις!!!! εχεις φτασει πια στη ουρα!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
βλεπω οσο περναει ο καιρος οτι τελικα οσο κ να μασαω μερικες τροφες δε τις δεχεται το στομαχακι ουτε σε ελαχιστη ποσοτητα ενω σε αλλη τους μορφη τα δεχεται μια χαρα! σαν παραδηγμα χτες το κριθαρακι το εφαγα μια χαρα κ χωρις πολυ μασιμα γιατι ειναι κ μικρουλι ενω σημερα φιδε δε τα καταφερα! δε ξερω μαλλον γιαυτο νιωθω οτι μερικες μερες ειναι σαν να μην εχω κανει την επεμβαση κ τρωω καλα! κ αλλες δε μπορω τιποτα.το κακο ειναι οτι τα μπισκοτακια μια χαρα κατεβαινουν κ αποφασισα να μη ξαναφαω για λιγες μερες γιατι βλεπω να παθαινω εξαρτηση κ θα τρεφομαι μονο με αυτα οπως παει... αν δε τα σταματησω μαχαιρι.παντως τοσο γαλα στη ζωη μου δεν εχω ξαναπιει! χιχιχ μετα την επεμβαση το λατρεψα!

----------


## lila198621

Εγω αλινα φιδε ουτε να δοκιμασω δεν μπορω.σημερα ομως που εφαγα σεσκλα κοκκινιστα δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.τα 90 ειναι ο τωρινος στοχος.οταν με το καλο τον φτασω θα χαμηλωσω τα κιλα του στοχου στα 80.πιο κατω δεν θελω να παω.

----------


## Alina_ed

τι υψος εχεις ελενη? παντως κ εμενα λογικο μου φαινεται να μη πας κατω απο 80 τοσα κιλα θα εχουν φυγει ισως πιο πολλα να ειναι υπερβολη κ να μην κανεις πια καλο στον οργανισμο σου

----------


## lila198621

Ειμαι 1.73 και στα 90 κιλα ευχαριστημενη θα ειμαι.ομως βλεπω οτι οι περισσοτεροι αναθεωρουν τους αρχικους τους στοχους αφου συνεχιζουν να χανουν.

----------


## Mak

eleni, σίγουρα θα αναθεωρήσεις,ο δικός μου αρχικός στόχος ήταν 75 αλλά τελικά βλέποντας και κάνοντας, τώρα πιστεύω ότι στα 65 θα είμαι οκ και θα προσπαθήσω να κρατηθώ εκεί όταν βέβαια φτάσω. Σύμφωνα με το γιατρό μου, με 1.73 ύψος, υγιές βάρος είναι από 63 ως 77 κιλά.

----------


## Mak

Ποιες τροφές σας ανεβάζουν τη διάθεση;
Μπορεί η οικονομική κρίση ή ο καιρός που χειμωνιάζει να σας ρίχνει τη διάθεση αλλά έχετε στο οπλοστάσιο της κουζίνας σας τα κατάλληλα όπλα για να νικήσετε τη θλίψη και να διατηρήσετε το δέρμα σας νεανικό. Τέλεια, δύο σε ένα!



ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΕΤΕ

*Σολωμό και λευκά ψάρια*: Για μεγαλύτερη εγρήγορση και αυτοσυγκέντρωση, τα γεύματα που περιέχουν πρωτεΐνες και τα απαραίτητα λιπαρά οξέα είναι καλές επιλογές. Αρκετές έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι αυτές οι τροφές μειώνουν την κατάθλιψη.

*Γαλοπούλα:* Είναι υψηλή σε τρυπτοφάνη (αμινοξύ που συμβάλλει στην παραγωγή σεροτονίνης και «ανεβάζει» τη διάθεση) και πρωτεΐνες. ʼλλα τρόφιμα με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε τρυπτοφάνη είναι το γάλα με χαμήλα λιπαρά, το βοδινό κρέας, το αρνί, χοιρινό κρέας, τα τυριά, οι σπόροι κολοκύθας, τα πουλερικά, τα φιστίκια, τα φασόλια, η ρέγα και τα αυγά.

*Αβγό*: Περιέχει ψευδάργυρο ο οποίος χαρίζει ενέργεια, ιδανική για τις τσουχτερές χειμωνιάτικες μέρες.

*Μπανάνα:* Είναι καλή πηγή απλών και σύνθετων υδατανθράκων. Τα σάκχαρα, οι απλοί δηλαδή υδατάνθρακες, προσφέρουν αίσθημα ευεξίας, ενώ οι σύνθετοι παρατείνουν τη διάρκειά της, αφού συνεχίζουν να τροφοδοτούν σταδιακά τον οργανισμό με γλυκόζη, προλαμβάνοντας έτσι την απότομη πτώση της διάθεσης.

*Μπίρα:* Λίγη μπίρα την ημέρα χαρίζει? ευτυχία υποστηρίζουν έρευνες, οδηγώντας σε ευκολότερη κοινωνική ενσωμάτωση. Η βιταμίνη Β που περιέχει φαίνεται μάλλον πως κάνει θαύματα.

*Μακαρόνια, ψωμί:* O εγκέφαλος συνθέτει ευκολότερα σεροτονίνη (ορμόνη που ελέγχει τη διάθεση δρώντας ως αντικαταθλιπτικό) όταν η διατροφή βασίζεται σε υδατάνθρακες. Οι υδατάνθρακες που περιέχουν, όχι μόνο δεν κάνουν κακό αλλά σας εφοδιάζουν με έξτρα ενέργεια και ανεβάζουν τη διάθεση. Προτιμήστε τα ολικής άλεσης προϊόντα.
*Μαύρη σοκολάτα*: Αντικαταθλιπτική χωρίς αμφιβολία. Η μαύρη σοκολάτα, είναι πλούσια σε αντιοξειδωτικές ουσίες και σε τρυπτοφάνη, που μεταβολίζεται σε σεροτονίνη (ορμόνη η οποία συνδέεται με τη βελτίωση της διάθεσης). Περιέχει, επίσης, σημαντικές ποσότητες σεληνίου και μαγνησίου, που ενισχύουν την καλή διάθεση.
*Ξηροί καρποί:* Αποδεικνύονται ένα καλύτερα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Πλούσιοι σε μαγνήσιο, μέταλλο που ηρεμεί το νευρικό σύστημα.

*Σπανάκι*: Είναι πλούσιο σε φυλλικό οξύ, η έλλειψη του οποίου συνδέεται με την κατάθλιψη. ʼλλες πηγές: φακές, μαύρα φασόλια, σπαράγγια, σέσκουλα

*Καφέ*: Οι μικρές δόσεις καφεΐνης μπορούν να βελτιώσουν τη διάθεσή και τις επιδόσεις σας. Μην καταναλώσετε υπερβολικές δόσεις καφεΐνης αφού μπορεί να αποβεί επιζήμιο για την ψυχολογία και την ευημερία. Επίσης, ενισχύει τον μεταβολισμό.

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη κ εγω αρχικα για 80 ειχα στοχο αλλα εγραψα 65 για να με πιεσω να παω πιο κατω. εσυ εχεις υψος κ θα εισαι μια χαρα στα 90 κ αν τα 80 ερθουν καλως! 
εγω ειμαι μολις 1,60 κ το κανονικο μου ειναι 55 λογικα.παντως νομιζω οτι στα 55 δε θα ημουν εγω κ ποτε δε θα ηθελα να παω.
γιωτα πολλες απο αυτες τις τροφες μου αρεσουν! θα της τιμησω  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

λοιπον σημερα εχουμε
πρ 1/3 απο ενα σταφιδοψωμο
δεκ μισο ποτηρι γαλα(του εριξα μεσα παγακια και το ηπια σχεδον ευχαριστα για καποιο λογο ηθελα γαλα)
μεσ ενα κολοκυθι μια πηρουνια σεσκλα
απογ μισο τοστ αργοτερα ενα μικροσκοπικο κομματι γαλατοπιτα
βρ 4 κομματια τηγανιτο κολοκυθι μια κουταλια καροτοσαλατα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
καπουτσινο σκετο
1 φρυγανια
3 πιρουνακια μακαρονια με τονο 
μιση κουπα γαλα
2 κουλουρακια πορτοκαλιου με μελι
ενα μικρο γιαουρτακι με δημητριακα
σε λιγο λεω λιγο αυγο βραστο κ ψωμακι του τοστ

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα 
Σημερα
Πρ:1/2γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ &1κτγ μελι
Δε:1κριστινι με 1φετα γαλοπουλα & 1φετα μιλνερ
Αργοτερα: μιση μπανανα
Με:Σολομο ψητο και σαλατα μαρουλι
Απ:μιση μπανανα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## monadiki1

γεια σας.Σημερα ηπια 2 γουλιες χυμο motion κ με πειραξε.Πινει κανεις σας freddo cappucino?

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by monadiki1_
> γεια σας.Σημερα ηπια 2 γουλιες χυμο motion κ με πειραξε.Πινει κανεις σας freddo cappucino?


Εγω πινω φρεντο και φρεντο καπουτσινο αλλα τον αρχισα μετα απο δυο μηνες τους πρωτους δυο μηνες επινα καφε φιλτρου η κανενα ελληνικο, ο φυσικος χυμος σε πειραζη?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Monadiki ενώ άλλοι χυμοί δεν με ενοχλούσαν, ο χυμός motion με ενοχλούσε κι εμένα και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί, γι'αυτό και δεν στον πρότεινα παρόλο που δεν έχει ζάχαρη.

----------


## lila198621

ο motion και εμενα με πειραζε και με πειραζει ακομα.μαλλον φταει το πορτοκαλι που εχει μεσα ειναι και αρκετα πυκνος.ο χυμος μηλο ειναι πολυ ελαφρυς γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις?δεν εχει και ζαχαρη.

----------


## monadiki1

eleni μηλο πινω που μια χαρα κατεβαινει απλα ειπα να αλλαξω λιγο γευση κ να πιω κ αλλο φρουτο.αλλα δεν μουκατσε.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο γαλατοπιτα
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ μπριζολα στα καρβουνα
απογ ενα μουστοκουλουρο αργοτερα ενα τραπουλοχαρτο γαλατοπιτα
βρ 60-70 γρ μπριζολα

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by monadiki1_
> γεια σας.Σημερα ηπια 2 γουλιες χυμο motion κ με πειραξε.Πινει κανεις σας freddo cappucino?


Οι χυμοί δεν με πείραξαν ,μήπως τον ήπιες πολύ γρήγορα ?

----------


## monadiki1

οχι με το καλαμακι μεσα στο κουτακι 2 γουλιες.

----------


## Alina_ed

μοναδικη κ εμενα με πειραζουν οι χυμοι ακομα κ τοσους μηνες μετα.στην αρχη που τους επινα αραιωμενους με νερο ηταν οκ.πολυ νερο ,λιγο χυμο. οσες φορες δοκιμασα να πιω σκετο δε μπορω κ αν πιεστω εχω καουρες.
σημερα 
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
1 κουλουρακι πορτοκαλιου
1/5 απο σουβλακι κοτοπουλο με πιτα αλαδωτη
αλλο 1/5
ενα πορτοκαλι μικρο
2 /5 απο το σουβλακι
1 μικρο ακτιβια λεμονιου
3 κουλουρακια πορτοκαλιου κ λιγο πορτοκαλι

----------


## lila198621

Μοναδικη ισως φταιει το καλαμακι γιατι ρουφας αερα.ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει να μην χρησιμοποιω τους πρωτους μηνες.

----------


## monadiki1

eleni καλημερα.κ τον χυμο μηλου με τον ιδιο τροπο τον πινω κ μια χαρα.τεσπα.θα συνεχισω με αυτον.

----------


## monadiki1

παιδακια ξαναμανα γεια κ χαρα.μολις εφαγα το πρωτο μου αλεσμενο μου γευμα : κοτοπουλο πατατες κ καροτο φυσικα αλεσμενο με το ζωμο του.μια αηδια.3 κουταλιες εφαγα με το ζορι .κ φουσκωσα κ δεν μου αρεσε βρε παιδια.τι βλακεια.που θα παει..10 μερες ακομη κ μετα κανονικη τροφη σιγα σιγα..στους δικους μου μαγειρεψα καλαμαρακια,πατατουλες τηγανιτες,ντολμαδακια κονσερβα,φασολια μαυροματικα με ψιλοκομμενο κρεμμυδακι κ τα σχετικα,λαγανα..κ εγω τους εβλεπα...ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣ..

----------


## Alina_ed

μοναδικη υπομονη λιγες μερουλες ειναι θα φυγουν κ μετα θ μπορεις να τρως πραγματακια που σου αρεσουν. σημερα προσπαθησε οταν βλεπεις τα καλουδια που εφτιαξες για τους αλλους να σκεφτεσαι τα κιλακια που θα φυγουν κ να περνεις δυναμη  :Smile:

----------


## monadiki1

ευχαριστω Alinaki μου.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by monadiki1_
> Πινει κανεις σας freddo cappucino?


hello monadiki mas!Είναι μια μικρή ταλαιπωρία οι πρώτες 40 μέρες αλλά σύντομα θα πάρεις το κολάϊ και όλα θα τα συνηθίσεις. 
Όσον αφορά στον καφέ να σου πω ότι σύμφωνα με το γιατρό μου , το πιο αγνό μείγμα καφέ είναι του φρέντο οπότε και ενδείκνυται σε φρεσκοχειρουργημένους. Το χειρότερο μείγμα καφέ είναι του νες/φραπέ.

----------


## lila198621

monadiki φαε κανενα πουρεδακι ειναι σχετικα νοστιμο.κανε το με γαλα ή με ζωμο απο κρεας.

----------


## monadiki1

καλα παιδια..μολις εφαγα 2 λαβας τυρι τα λαιτ με τριμμενη φρυγανια.τι ωραιο που ηταν κ το δεχτηκε κ το στομαχι μου.2 να ηταν πολλα? τα δεχτηκα ανετα κ τελος..γιαμι γιαμι ητανε.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μαρία δεν είναι πολλά 2 τυράκια, τρως ελάχιστα, δεν τρως και κρέας ακόμα οπότε μια χαρά πρωτεϊνη ήταν.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια μπουκια λαγανα
μεσ 5 γαριδες μια μπουκια λαγανα
απογ 1/3 μπανανα αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι
βρ μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα γαλοπουλα 30γρ φετα

----------


## Alina_ed

η σημερινη μου κρεπαλη
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
μια μπουκια λαγανα
ενα κομματακι λαγανα,ταραμοσαλατα 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου,μια πιρουνια χορτα,2 κομματακια αγκιναρα,1 ελια,1 κουταλια σουπας ρυζι με καλαμαρακια,αχινιους μια μπουκιτσα με τη λαγανα
ενα μικρο κοματακι χαλβα 
1/2 πορτοκαλι
1 καπουτσινο σκετο
μια μπουκια λαγανα με ταραμοσαλατα
μισο πορτοκαλι
η βλακεια ειναι οτι νιωθω πεινα ακομα αλλα δε θα φαω κατι αλλο θα τη βγαλω με νερακι

----------


## bigjason

Καλημερα και καλη Σαρακοστη
Εχτες (Μανικοκαθαρη δευτερα)
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με 2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι & 2καρυδια
Δε:1 φρεντο και μια μπουκια κεικ
Με:Αχινους,Γυαλιστερες,Ταρ μοσαλατα,Χταποδακι,Φαβα,Το υρσι, Μυδια,Γαριδες,Πατατοσαλατα (αυτα δεν νομιζω να ξεχασα κατι) ολα αυτα απο μια μπουκια ειπια και ενα δαχτυλακι τσιπουρο και μισο ποτηρακι κρασι...
Απ:λιγη πατατοσαλατα
Βρ:πατατοσαλατα,φαβα,ταραμ 

ΥΓ.1Λαγανα δεν εφαγα καθολου παραξενο μου φενεται που ηθελα μια για πρωινο και μια για μεσημεριανο. :starhit:

----------


## marleokar

Το τριήμερο ειχε ως εξής:

Σάββατο
π-γαλα με δημητριακα & μέλι
δ-λαβας με ενα κρακερακι
δδ- μισο φρεντο εσπρεσσο μέτριο
μ-γιαουρτι
α-ζελε
β- 1/2 κουπα ζωμό απο μοσχαράκι +1/2 πατατα + 1/2καρότο & λιγο λιωμένο (μπλιάχ) μοσχαράκι(ουτε που θα το καναφάω)


Κυριακή 
π-γάλα με δημητριακα
δ-λαβας με ενα κρακερακι
δδ- μισο φραπε μέτριο 
μ- Σούπα κότα αλανιάρα άλλα έβγαλα σούπα πριν το αυγόκομμα 
α- 1 κτγ φιλαδελφια λαιτ
β- γιαούρτι


Δευτέρα 
Παρόλο που ήταν Καθαρά δευτέρα φοβήθηκα να φάω τα σαρακοστιανα πχ. ταραμοσαλατα φοβήθηκα για καουρα ο χαλβάς μου ψιλοέκλεινε το μάτι αλλα τον απέφυγα 

π-γάλα με δημητριακα
δ-λαβας με ενα κρακερακι
μ-ζουμί απο φασολάδα ασπρη με 1/2 καρότο και μπόλικο λεμόνι 
α- τιποτα
β- ζουμί απο γουβαρλάκια που εφτιαξα για σήμερα (και ξεχασα να πάρω μαζί μου στο γραφειο πάλι με γιαουρτάκι θα τη βγάλω)

----------


## marleokar

καλα big jason στο Βόλο καλοτρώτε τη Σαρακοστη αυτα είναι ....

----------


## marleokar

monadiki αναφερόμενη σε παλαιοτερο μυνημα σου εχω να πώ ότι εμενα ο motion δεν με πείραζε τον έπινα και πινω άκόμα αλλα με πολλά παγάκια .
όσον αφορά τον καφε πίνω φρεντο έσπρέσσο πολύ ελαφρυ και μου είναι οκ .... φρεντο καπουτσίνο δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα γιατι έχω ακούσει ότι το γάλα στο καφε δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα ευπεπτο , επίση πίνω πάλι πολυ ελαφρυ φραπέ και ειναι μια χαρά....

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by marleokar_
> καλα big jason στο Βόλο καλοτρώτε τη Σαρακοστη αυτα είναι ....


Εχτες μαζευτηκαμε σε φιλικο σπιτι ο καθενας εκανε απο ενα μεζε και τα περασαμε σουπερ με την παρεα.
Δυστηχως τα τσιπουραδικα μας εχουν καταστρεψη μετα την επεμβαση παντος πηγα δυο φορες σε τσιπουραδικο αλλα ειπια ενα ποτηρακι κρασι παραγγελνω σαλατα και καμια σαρδελα ψητη και δεν τροω απο τους μεζεδες.

----------


## marleokar

να σου πώ αυτα για μένα ειναι τα καλύτερα ρεφενές όλοι μαζί ,αλλός φαγητό άλλος ποτα ενα απο κάτι ,γίνονται τα καλύτερα τσιμπούσια , άσε που στο σπίτι είτε είναι δικό σου είτε φιλικό αισθάνεσαι και πιο ανετε , στο τσακίρ κέφι ρίχνεις και κανα χορό μια χαρα τέλεια.....

----------


## monadiki1

καλημερα.εχτες το βραδυ καταφερα κ εφαγα λιωμενα με το πηρουνι,λιγο πατατα,λιγο καροτο κ λιγο κοτοπουλο το οποιο το αλεθα πολλη ωρα στο στομα μεχρι να το καταπιω.μια χαρα ηταν απο το κρεμωιδες του μεσημεριου.σημερα ηπια γαλα το πρωι κ για δεκ. εφαγα 1 λαβας λαιτ με λιγο τριμμενη φρυγανιτσα.

----------


## marleokar

monadiki πολύ ωραία και πιο ελαφρια απο την φρυγανια ειναι τα elite crackers , είναι πολύ λεπτά και δεν χρειάζεται να τα τρίψεις οπως τις φρυγανιές εγω αλειφω πάνω το λαβας και το τρώω πολυ πολύ μικρές μπουκιτσες που λιώνω στο στόμα μου το έχω καθιερωσει για δεκατιανό. πάντως οσον αφορα το κοτόπουλο το τρωω ευχάριστα απλά το αφήνω να βράσει πολύ καλά σχεδόν ανα λιώσει ενώ το μοσχαράκι δεν μπορέσα καθόλου να το φάω λιωμένο με ενοχλησε ... δεν ξερω αν ειδες τι σου εγραψα για τους καφέδες

----------


## *Katie

βλέπω ότι τα καινούργια μας μανικάκια τιμάνε ιδιαίτερα το τυποποιημένο λαβας τυρι, έχω μια αντιπρόταση να κάνω, επειδή είναι πολύ επεξεργασμένο το λαβας και στην ουσία ελάχιστη θρεπτικη ουσία θα μπορούσατε να το αντικαταστήσετε με κατικι δομοκου που είναι ελαφρυ κρεμώδες τυρι με ελάχιστα λιπαρα και θρεπτικό , ή μυζηθρα ή ανθοτυρο. Τρώτε που τρώτε ελάχιστα να πέρνετε τουλάχιστον όσο το δυνατό περισσότερα θρεπτικά συσταστικά . Επίσης τα ελιτ έχουν πολύ αλατι και ζαχαρη μεσα, να προτιμάτε τα παξιμάδια ολικής αλεσης, κριθινα κλπ τα οποία αν τα βρεχετε λίγο και τα μασατε πολτοποιούνται γρήγορα και εύκολα και παιρνετε και φυτικές ίνες ενω με το την φρυγανια και το ελιτ δυστυχως καμια φυτική ινα της προκοπης. Τα "μαννα" είναι καλά από το σουπερ μαρκετ αλλά αν έχετε και κανενα κριτηκο ή βιολογικο μαγαζι κοντά σας δοκιμαστε τα παξιμάδια τους και θα εκπλαγείτε από την νοστιμιά τους. Με τα κρακερακια τυπου ελιτ και παπαδοπουλου μπορείτε εύκολα να πέσετε σε υπερφαγικά ( στο μετρο που μπορείτε φυσικα αλλά όλη μερα να τρωτε αυτα) με πολλες κενες θερμίδες

----------


## marleokar

katie πολύ ωραίες οι συμβουλές σου ,να σου πώ την αλήθεια δεν είχα σκέφτει καθόλου την μυζήθρα μ'αρέσει δεν μπορώ να πω αλλα για κατίκι τρελαίνομαι και το πιασα στα χερια μου στο σουπερ μάρκετ και λέω αστο να ρωτήσω το γιατρό.

----------


## lila198621

το λαβας εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου,πολυ ψευτικη γευση.οντως το κατικι ειναι πολυ ωραιο και οποιοι ειστε πλεον στα μαλακα μπορειτε να φατε μαλακο κιτρινο τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα.μια λεπτη φετουλα την τρως ανετα σε αυτο το σημειο.

----------


## marleokar

τιποτα την καταβρηκα με το κατικι θα παω μολις σχολάσω να πάρω.............

----------


## monadiki1

εγω ειμαι στα αλεσμενα ακομη παιδια οχι στα μαλακα.εχτες μπηκα μαλιστα.

----------


## marleokar

αυτα που εγραψε η Katie ηταν για τα πολτοποιημένα ......

Η eleni ειπε όταν μποuμε στα μαλακα να τρωμε κιτρινο τυρι για τοστ με χαμηλα λιπαρα

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Monadiki για όσο είσαι στα αλεσμένα προτίμησε να τρως φρυγανιά τριμμένη και όταν μπεις στη μαλακή τροφή μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και βρεγμένο παξιμαδάκι.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!!!!

Σάββατο 

Πρ. 2 φρυγανιές και 2 φέττες τυράκι ένταμ
Δεκ. 1 μαντορίνι
Μες. τίποτα
Απογ. 4 πατατάκια lays στον φούρνο
βρ. 2 κουταλιές πουργούρι και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι

Κυριακή

Πρ. 1 φλ γάλα 
Δεκ. 1 μήλο
Μες. 1/4 μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο (καλά ήταν θεικό!!!), 2 πατατούλες τηγανιτές, 1/2 κγλ ταχίνι, 2 κομματάκια ντοματούλα, 1/4 κομμάτι κυπριακή πίττα (όλα αυτά σε 1μιση ώρα περίπου)
Απογ. 1 μπουκίτσα φρεσκοψημένη μπουγάτσα
Βρ. 1 μπάλα παγωτό βανίλια (πήγαμε για καφέ με την μαμά μου)

Δευτέρα

Πρ. 1 φέτα ψωμί του τόστ με μία κουταλίτσα ταχίνι
Δεκ. τίποτα
Μες. Μισή μίνι τσιπούρα (περίπου 80γρ καθαρό ψάρι), 1/4 πατάτα ψητή, 1 κγλ ταχίνι, 2 μπουκίτσες λαγάνα
Απογ. 1 μήλο
Βρ. 1 αχλάδι
πιο αργά γάλα και 4 μίνι μπισκοτάκια

----------


## polivia1

καλημέρα 
είμαι στα αλεσμένα για 2 εβδομάδες και δεν τρώω τίποτα αλλο από κοτα-πατάτα-κολοκύθι. Δυστυχώς με πονάει το γιαούρτι και για δεκατιανο τρώω κρέμα καραμελέ. Καμμια καλύτερη ιδέα? φρυγανια τριμμένη δεν έχω βάλει καθόλου. κάνει?
το κατίκι μου ακόυγετε εξαιρετική ιδέα. Το μέλι κάνει?

----------


## marleokar

polivia εγω τρωω μια κουταλια μελι την ημέρα 1/2 με το γάλα μου + 1/2 με το γιαούρτι μου .
κρεμα καραμελε δεν εχω φαει τρωω όμως λιγο ζελε αν θελήσω κατι με πιο γλυκια γεύση , φρυγανια τριμμενη κανει βεβαια με λίγο τυράκι και εγω σημερα θα τιμησω το κατίκι , Μην τρωσ καθε μερα τα ίδια θα βαρεθείς , φτιαξε λιγη ψαρόσουπα , εγω χθες εφτιαξα γιουβαρλακια με πολύ λιγο ρύζι όμως , τα αφησα και παραεβρασαν και εφαγα λιγο ζουμακι με 1/2 γουβαρλάκι ,. εχθες ήπια ζουμί απο φασολάδα με λίγο καροτάκι τελειο ήταν , ακόμα στον ζωμο απο την κότα μπορεις να κανεις σουπίτσες με το πολυ μικρό ζυμαρικό εγω βάζω αστεράκι με μπολικο λεμονάκι και ειναι σούπερ

----------


## monadiki1

πολυβια η κρεμα καραμελε εχει θερμιδες καλο θα ηταν φανταζομαι να μην την τρως.καλυτερα ζελε λαιτ η το τυρι φιλαδελφια αν διαβασες με φρυγανιτσα τριμμενη.ειναι πολυ νοστιμο κ αλλαζεις γευση.εγω σημερα για μεσημερι εβρασα μια ετοιμη σουπα την μοσχαροσουπα που ειχε τα γραμματακια μεσα..την πολτοποιησα κ εβαλα κ ζωμο κ εφαγα μια χαρα..μονο που ηταν λιγο αλμυρουτσικη..αλλα μια χαρα ηταν.

----------


## polivia1

κοριτσια ευχαριστώ, δεν είμαι καλά ενημερωμένη. ο γιατρός μου έδωσε ένα χαρτί με πολύ λίγα πράγματα τα οποία ακολουθώ πιστά γιατί φοβάμαι. το αστεράκι ας πούμε το είχα σκεφτεί αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη αν το αλέθεις ή όχι.
την καραμελέ -125 θερμίδες η danete-την έτγωγα γιατί δεν έβρισκα τίποτα άλλο για την δουλειά.
αύριο θα πάρω κατίκι με φρυγανιά.
να είστε καλά.

----------


## *Katie

μπορείτε να βαφτίσετε η κακια πεθερα του τοπικ αλλά δεν μπορω θα το πω...

μοναδική και ολα τα αλλα μανικιωμενα μου, αποφευγετε όσο μπορειτε τα επεξεργασμενα τροφιμα που σας προσδιδουν τζαμπα θερμιδες και το κυριοτερο μηδενικη θρεπτικη ουσια ( σχεδον) . Σουπιτσες ετοιμες καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται, δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρασουμε λιγα λαχανικα και κρεατακι-ψαρακι της αρεσκείας μας με λίγο αλατακι και το λαδακι στο τελος ε? και όχι τιγκα στο συντηρητικο, και αλατι για μια εβδομαδα που θα φερει κατακρατηση και πρηξιμο!

----------


## lila198621

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> μπορείτε να βαφτίσετε η κακια πεθερα του τοπικ αλλά δεν μπορω θα το πω...
> 
> μοναδική και ολα τα αλλα μανικιωμενα μου, αποφευγετε όσο μπορειτε τα επεξεργασμενα τροφιμα που σας προσδιδουν τζαμπα θερμιδες και το κυριοτερο μηδενικη θρεπτικη ουσια ( σχεδον) . Σουπιτσες ετοιμες καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται, δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρασουμε λιγα λαχανικα και κρεατακι-ψαρακι της αρεσκείας μας με λίγο αλατακι και το λαδακι στο τελος ε? και όχι τιγκα στο συντηρητικο, και αλατι για μια εβδομαδα που θα φερει κατακρατηση και πρηξιμο!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: μην τρωτε βρε ασκοπα ζαχαρη αλεστε κανε φρουτακι στο μπλεντερ καλυτερα εγω 8 μηνες μετα 2-3 φορες εχω φαει γλυκο και οταν ημουν στα αλεσμενα δεν ειχα ακουμπησει κρεμες.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Polivia στο τόπικ sleeve επιμήκης γαστρεκτομή στη σελίδα 303 θα δεις κάποιες προτάσεις μου για το τι μπορείς να τρως τώρα που είσαι στα αλεσμένα. Δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο πόσες θερμίδες έχει κάτι που τρως, όπως π.χ. η κρέμα καραμελέ, αλλά και με το αν καίγονται εύκολα αυτές οι θερμίδες. Καλό είναι να αποφεύγεις όλες τις κρέμες, ρυζόγαλο κ.α. γιατί τρώγονται εύκολα και έχουν πολλές θερμίδες.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Κατερίνα έχεις δίκιο ότι πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε να τρώμε φρέσκα φαγητά που ετοιμάζουμε μόνοι μας όμως δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό. Στη δική μου περίπτωση, ως άνεργη, για όσο ήμουν στα υγρά και αλεσμένα μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να αγοράζω κρέας και λαχανικά συνέχεια για να βράζω σούπες που θα κρατούσαν μόνο για δύο μέρες και μετά πάλι το ίδιο. Το έκανα μία φορά την εβδομάδα και τις υπόλοιπες φορές έτρωγα τις έτοιμες σούπες. Και δυστυχώς έως και σήμερα το οικονομικό επηρεάζει πολύ τη διατροφή μου.

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> για όσο ήμουν στα υγρά και αλεσμένα μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να αγοράζω κρέας και λαχανικά συνέχεια για να βράζω σούπες που θα κρατούσαν μόνο για δύο μέρες και μετά πάλι το ίδιο. Το έκανα μία φορά την εβδομάδα και τις υπόλοιπες φορές έτρωγα τις έτοιμες σούπες.


Το μήνα που ήμουν στα αλεσμένα, πήρα φιλέτα κοτόπουλου κατεψυγμένα και έβραζα μισό φιλέτο τη φορά. Το πολτοποιούσα και πήγαινε για δύο γεύματα! Στη συνέχεια, έβραζα λίγο κομμάτι μοσχαρίσιο κρέας, άλλα δύο γεύματα. Την επόμενη μέρα, ένα ψαράκι βραστό έφτιαχνε άλλα δύο κουπάκια. Αν περίσσευε κάποια μερίδα, στην κατάψυξη μέχρι να την αναζητήσω!
Βέβαια ήταν εύκολο, καθώς την ίδια εποχή έκανα το ίδιο και για τον γιο μου, που μόλις είχε περάσει κι αυτός στα αλεσμένα! Έκανα τα δικά του με καρότα, πατατούλες και τα δικά μου σκέτα, είχαμε το ίδιο μενού πάντως!

----------


## marleokar

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Κατερίνα έχεις δίκιο ότι πρέπει να επιδιώκουμε να τρώμε φρέσκα φαγητά που ετοιμάζουμε μόνοι μας όμως δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό. Στη δική μου περίπτωση, ως άνεργη, για όσο ήμουν στα υγρά και αλεσμένα μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να αγοράζω κρέας και λαχανικά συνέχεια για να βράζω σούπες που θα κρατούσαν μόνο για δύο μέρες και μετά πάλι το ίδιο. Το έκανα μία φορά την εβδομάδα και τις υπόλοιπες φορές έτρωγα τις έτοιμες σούπες. Και δυστυχώς έως και σήμερα το οικονομικό επηρεάζει πολύ τη διατροφή μου.



Εγω που δεν μπορω να φαω τα αλεσμένα κρέατα και τελικα μου αρεσουν περισσοτερο οι σουπες εβρασα μια μερα κοτοπουλο με ολα τα λαχανικα αλλα έβαλα πολυ περισσοτερο νερο με αποτελεσμα να μου μεινει πολυς ζωμος , τον οποιο εβαλα σε μικρα μπουκαλακια νερου και φτιαχνω σουπες με ζυμαρικο αλλα σε ζωμο (handmade) απο κοτόπουλο

----------


## lila198621

οταν ημουν στα υγρα και στα αλεσμενα η μανα μου εκανε σαν υστερικη και μου μαγειρευε καθε μερα νεο ζωμο ή οτι αλλο ετρωγα.

----------


## *Katie

τζινα έχεις δίκιο για τον οικονομικό παράγοντα,όντως περιορίζει αρκετά το διατροφολόγιο μας. αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πως το είπα, στο μέτρο που μπορούμε και αν υπάρχει η επιλογή καλό είναι να προτιμούμε το σπιτικο. αν δεν υπαρχει η δυνατότητα δεν το συζητάμε, κάνουμε οτι καλυτερο μπορούμε. ελπίζω να μην έθιξα κανένα με τα σχόλια μου να βοηθήσω προσπαθω :blush:

----------


## aggeloydaki

εγώ πάντως στα αλεσμένα μαγείρευα κοτόπουλο/ψάρι/κρέας και τα μοίραζα σε ταπεράκια στην κατάψυξη,στον ένα μήνα αλεσμένα χρειάστηκε να το κάνω 2 φορές αυτό και καθώς η ποσότητα ήταν μικρή βολεύτηκα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μαγειρεύω συνέχεια,π μεταξύ μας βαριόμουν να τρώω 2 συνεχόμενες ημέρες το ίδιο φαγητό και έτσι είχα μία ποικιλία .
Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω με την κατερίνα μας,μην τρώτε αυτές τις έτοιμες σούπες,κρέμες είναι γεμάτες συντηριτικά ,αλάτι και πολλές φορές κενές θερμίδες που δεν θα σας προσφέρουν τίποτα ουσιώδες στο σημείο που είσαστε.

Αλινάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιι κόψε τα κουλουράκια παιδί μου!!!αν τα έχεις συνέχεια μπροστά σου λογικό είναι να παρασύρεσαι και πόσο μάλλον αν τρέχουν και άλλα προβλήματα τριγύρω!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Κατερίνα μου εννοείται ότι προσπαθείς να βοηθήσεις κι άλλωστε γι'αυτό είμαστε όλοι σε αυτό το φόρουμ, για να λέμε τις εμπειρίες μας, τη γνώμη μας, τις δυσκολίες μας, να καταθέτουμε την ψυχή μας πολλές φορές και να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον στην κοινή προσπάθεια που κάνουμε όλοι κατά της παχυσαρκίας.

----------


## *Katie

εγω παντως αν εχω ενα κουτι με κουλουρακια στο σπιτι στην δυσκολη μου στιγμη θα τα φαω ολα και ετσι το αποφευγω. ακομη και μερικες φορες που εχω απροσμενα κοσμο στο σπιτι πολλες φορες εχω ντροπιαστει που δεν εχω κατι να κερασω με τον καφε αλλα τι να κανω.... τους το λεω και με καταλαβαινουν ελπιζω. τα μπισκοτα κατεβαινουν εξαιρετικά ευκολα και μπορω να φαω ολο το πακετο σε μια μερα , περα δωθε στην κουζινα, πολύ κακο:flaming:

----------


## monadiki1

καλησπερα.πηγα κ αγορασα λιγο ανθοτυρο κ λιγο κατικι.εφαγα λιγο πριν λιγο ανθοτυρο ειναι λιγο πιο βαρυ απο οτι το λαβας αλλα οκ.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Επειδή κι εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μπισκότα και τα κουλουράκια δεν τα βάζω στο σπίτι. Παίρνω τα μπισκότα digestive τα οποία δεν μου αρέσουν, τα έχω στο ψυγείο και μπορεί να φάω ένα μπισκότο τη βδομάδα. Το κάνω για καθαρά ψυχολογικούς λόγους, λέω δηλαδή στον εαυτό μου ότι έχω κάτι γλυκό να φάω αν θελήσω αλλά αφού δεν μου αρέσουν δεν τα τρώω κιόλας. Αυτόν το μήνα σταμάτησε και η δυσανεξία που είχα στο ψωμί. Μου είχε λείψει το ψωμί και πήρα τη μαργαρίτα γιατί είναι εύκολο να καταλάβεις πόσο τρως επειδή αποτελείται από αυτά τα στρογγυλά ψωμάκια. Έβαλα όριο να τρώω ένα στρογγυλό ψωμάκι της μαργαρίτας την ημέρα. Μου έφυγε το απωθημένο προς το παρόν και θα προσπαθήσω να μην ξαναπάρω ψωμί, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να μπω στο στάδιο της συντήρησης.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Monadiki κι εμένα μου πέφτει βαρύ το ανθότυρο και ενώ μου αρέσει ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το φάω. Δοκίμασε και το κατίκι μήπως σου κάθεται καλύτερα. Πάντως αν το ανέχεσαι το ανθότυρο έστω και λίγο ίσως μπορέσεις να το φας πιο εύκολα σε λίγο καιρό που θα έχει ξεπρηστεί και το στομάχι σου.

----------


## marleokar

και εγω πηρα κατικι το εφαγα με ενα κρακερακι , περιπου 1/2 κουταλια του γλυκου και ήταν τελειο ..... ανθότυρο δεν δοκιμασα ακόμα

----------


## monadiki1

ξεχασα να γραψω οτι σημερα εχω καταφερει κ εχω πιει μισο λιτρο νερο....το πολυτιμο νερακι μου..ποσο χαιρομαι..βεβαια οχι πολλες γουλιες μαζεμενες γιατι φοβαμμαι.καθε λιγο κ λιγακι ομως πινω..

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια του γλυκου κατικι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 2κουταλιες της σουπας γιγαντες και 20γρ φετα
απογ 1/3 μπανανα αργοτερα μια ρυζογκοφρετα και μια κουταλια του γλυκου κατικι
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## marleokar

Λοιπόν σήμερα 

π- τιποτα
δ- ενα κρακερακι με λαβας
μ- σουπα απο ζωμο κότας με λιγο ζυμαρικό 
α- ενα κρακεράκι με κατικι ------- τελειο
β- θα φαω κατα τις 22:00 ενα γιαουρτάκι με μέλι

----------


## bigjason

Σημερα
Πρ:1/2 γιαουρτι με2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι,2καρυδια
Δε:1κριτσινι με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα και 1φετα μιλνερ
Με:οτι περισεψε απο το σαρακοστιανο τραπεζι&σαλατα μαρουλι
Απ:1κριτσινι με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα και 1φετα μιλνερ
Βρ:1 αβγο βραστο και σαλατα

----------


## Alina_ed

καθε φορα ντρεπομαι να γραψω τι εφαγα αλλα το κανω μηπως κ βαλω μυαλο!
καπουτσινο σκετο
2 σουριμι καβουριου
ενα μικρο κοματι λαγανα με ενα κουταλακι ταραμοσαλατα
1 μικρο ακτιβια
καπουτσινο σκετο
3 κουλουρακια μελιου
τσαι 
2 κουλουρακια (ευτυχως πολυ μικρα,μια μπουκια το ενα)
2 σουριμι καβουριου
1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ με 1 κουταλακι ταραμοσαλατα.
σημερα το πρωι δεν εφαγα τιποτα αρα ολα αυτα ηταν μετα τις 1! ποτε τα προλαβα δε ξερω,ισως το 2ωρο που ετρωγα αλλες φορες εγινε ωρα μαλλον

----------


## Alina_ed

α ξεχασα κ ενα πορτοκαλι

----------


## blazen

Π.100ml γαλα 0%
δ. μισό ποτηράκι χυμό 
μ. 2 λάβας 
α. μισό ποτηράκι χυμό 
β. 4 κουταλιές (καγιανας) αυγό με ντομάτα / και πιο αργά μια κρεμά χωρίς ζάχαρη (100ml)

----------


## *Katie

ας γράψω και εγώ τα σημερινά μου

π- 2 παξιμαδακια κριθινα ,45γρ γραβιερα, 1/2 μπανανα
δεκ- 1/2 μπανανα και 1/2 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης
μεσ- 1/2 ελληνικη μπαρα
απ- 1μικρο κομματι πιτσα και λίγο κολοκυθακι και αγγουρι
ενδ- 2κγ μηλοπιτα ολικης αλεσης ( σπιτικη) και 4 σταφιδες
βρ- 1 φλ.τραχανα με 1κσ γιαουρτι

και 1,5 ωρα γιογκα ( μας αλλαξε τα φώτα σήμερα να δω αυριο αν θα κουναω ποδι -χερι)

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
καφε καπουτσινο σκετο
2 κουλουρακια μελιου
1κομματακι χορτοπιτα
1 κομματακι χορτοπιτα
1 κομματακι χορτοπιτα
τωρα λεω καπουτσινο κ ισως πιο μετα κανενα τσαγακι τη ταραξα τη χορτοπιτα κ δεν εχει αλλο μαμ για σημερα  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μιση ντοματα γεμιστη με μπλιγουρι
απογ ενα μουστοκουλουρο αργοτερα μια φετα ψωμι και μια κουταλια του γλυκου κατικι
βρ 50γρ συκωτι μοσχαρισιο μια κουταλια του κατικι μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## rozeta

κοριτσια καλησπερα, απο σημερα θα γραφω και γω το καθημερινο διατροφολογιο μου, καποια κοριτσια με συμβουλευσαν να το κανω και τελικα νομιζω θα το υιοθετησω, λοιπον:
Π.1 ποτηρι γαλα χαμηλων λιπαρων
Δ.μισο γιαουρτακι ''' ''''
Μ.60 ΓΡ. αλεσμενο κοτοπoυλο
ΑΠ. μισο γιαουρτακι
Β. ιδιο με μεσημεριανο.
αυτα για σημερα, αυριο παλι μαμ.
----------------------------------------sleeve gastrektomi 4/2/2012----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Alina_ed

ροζετα καλως ορισες στη παρεα κ καλη απωλεια να εχεις. 
σημερα
καπουτσινο σκετο
40γρμ αθοτυρο
100γρμ κριθαρακι με κιμα κ αθοτυρο σε 2 δοσεις το καταφερα κ το κρατησα κιολας!  :Smile: 
3/4 πορτοκαλι
3 κουλουρακια μελιου
1 μικρο ακτιβια λεμονιου
3 κουταλιες γιαουρτι με μπισκοτο(του μικρου)
1 καπουτσινο σκετο
πιο μετα ισως αθοτυρο με παξιμαδακι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 50γρ κιμα 3κουταλιες τραχανα
απογ 1/3 μπανανα και 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα αργοτερα μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
βρ ενα γεμιστο μανιταρι η γεμιση ηταν κοτοπουλο ψητο κατικι δομοκου τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα τριμμενο

----------


## welldah

Alinaki μπράβο για το κριθαράκι!!! Εγώ 7,5 μήνες μετά κι ακόμη δυσκολεύομαι εξαιρετικά με τα μακαρονοειδή  :Frown:  Α! και put the biscuits down!!!! :P

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα..
π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ-ένα μικρό κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα
μ- δυο πηρουνιές μακαρόνια με κιμά
α- 80 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα και 80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
β- δυο πηρουνιές μακαρόνια με κιμά

----------


## Alina_ed

αχ αχ οχι μονο τα μπισκοτα δεν αφησα αλλα με κολασανε σημερα.εφερε ο αντρας μου σοκολατες κ με τη περιοδο δοκιμασα μια γωνιτσα απο 3 διαφορετικες.οσο πιο λιγο γινοταν να σπασω. με το ζορυ κρατθηκα.οσο περναει ο καιρος τα ζηταω τα ατιμα τα γλυκακια.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ 
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μιση κουπα φακες 30γρ φετα
απογ 3 πηρουνιες κεηκ
βρ μια φετα ψωμι 2 φετες γαλοπουλα

----------


## monadiki1

σημερα
πρ λιγο ανθοτυρο
μεσημ χορτοσουπα (κολοκυθι,πατατα,καροτο,σελ ινο) αλεσμενη με το πιρουνι
απογευματινο λιγο φιλαδελφεια με φρυγανια τριμμενη
τωρα για βραδυ δεν ξερω.

----------


## aggeloydaki

monadiki θα με συγχωρέσεις για την παρέμβαση αλλά νομίζω πως έχεις φάει ελάχιστη πρωτεΐνη σήμερα,να προσπαθείς στα κύρια γεύματά σου,που συνήθως είναι και μεγαλύτερη η ποσότητα που τρώμε να τρως πρωτεΐνη και όχι υδατάνθρακες ή άμυλο :Smile:

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:

π- δυο κριτσίνια σπανακιού
δ- ένα κρίθινο παξιμαδάκι
μ- δυο πηρουνιές μακαρόνια με κιμά και τυρί
α- 80 γρ. ηλιόσπορους και 1/3 μπανάνα
β- μισό κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα και λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς

----------


## rozeta

σημερα:
π-1 ποτηρι γαλα 
δ-μισο γιαουτρακι
μ-60 γρ. αλεσμενο μοσχαρακι
απ-μισο γιαουρτακι
β-60 γρ. αλαεμενο μοσχαρακι
τι ποικιλια εεεεεεε;

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
καπουτσινο σκετο
αθοτυρο με 2 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
2 κουταλιες τις σουπας κριθαρακι με κιμα
4 ροδελες καλαμαρακια
ενα καπουτσινο σκετο
1 μπισκοτο
1 ροδελα καλαμαρακι κ ενα πιατακι του γλυκου τραχανα
λιγο αθοτυρο

----------


## blazen

π.Ένα ποτηράκι γάλα 0%
Δ.ένα καφέ με λίγη ζάχαρη Stevia (2 θερμίδες το κουταλάκι ) 
Μ. μπολ του φρούτου Σούπα (εσωτερικά με πατάτα ,καρότο ,μοσχάρι, και αυγοκομμενη όλα αλεσμένα (μπλιαχ αλλά χρειάζομαι πρωτεΐνες )
Α.μια κρέμα σόγιας χωρίς ζάχαρη + ένα χυμό μετά από μια ώρα. 
Β. σκέφτομαι για 100γρ cottage cheese (λέτε να μου πέσει βαρύ ???)

----------


## monadiki1

αν λιωσω με το πιρουνι τονο ψαρι με τι να τον φαω?

----------


## lila198621

με πατατα βραστη πατημενη με το πηρουνι εγω και τωρα το τρωω αυτο.

----------


## lila198621

πρ γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκ μια μικρη φετα τουρτα
μεσ 70γρ ψαρι ενα κομματι πατατα ενα κομματι φινοκιο στο φουρνο
απογ 1/3 μπανανα αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι εναν ελληνικο
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα του τοστ τυρι και μια γαλοπουλα

----------


## rozeta

τα ιδια ακριβως που εφαγα και χθες!

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα μαλλον χτες!
καπουτσινο σκετο
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
80γρμ μπριαμ με λιγο αθοτυρο κ μια φρυγανια
καπουτσινο
1 μικρο ακτιβια με λιγα δημητριακα
3 κουταλιες τις σουπας τραχανα,μια φετα γαλοπουλα
3 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
3 μπισκοτα κανονικα  :Frown: 
1/4 τοσ
το τραχανα,τη γαλοπουλα τα μπισκοτα κ το τοστ 
τα εφαγα μεσα σε μια ωρα.με επιασε παλι κριση κ εφαγα οτι βρηκα μπροστα μου,τουλαχιστον δεν εκανα εμετο αλλα αηδιασα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κομματι τουρτα
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 80γρ κατσικι 2κουταλιες ρυζι που με βαρυστομαχιασε
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 2 κουταλιες τουρτα
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια κουταλια κατικι

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by eleni198621_
> σημερα
> πρ μισο κομματι τουρτα
> δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
> μεσ 80γρ κατσικι 2κουταλιες ρυζι που με βαρυστομαχιασε
> απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 2 κουταλιες τουρτα
> βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια κουταλια κατικι


Eleni κοίτα στο τικερ σου ,ακόμα δεν έχεις κάνει sleeve .....:P

----------


## marleokar

καλήμερα 
μπήκα επιτέλους στα μαλακά (ο doctor μου είπε να δοκιμάζω τα πάντα - εκτός απο ψωμί & μακαρόνια) και ετσι και εκανα.
Παρασκευή
π-Γάλα με δημητριακα 
δ- τιποτα
μ- 1 γιαουρτι
α- 1/2 μπανανα
β- 1 γιουβαρλακι 

Σάββατο
π- κλασσικά γάλα με δημητριακα
δ-τίποτα
μ- 5 τορτελίνια με 1 κουταλια σάλτσα κόκκινη 
α- μισή μπανάνα
β- 1/2 τοστ (γαλοπούλα - τυρί)

Κυριακή 
π- γαλα με δημητριακα 
δ- ενα κρακερακι
μ- 2 κομμάτια σουπιά (με σπανάκι την ειχα φτιαξει αλλα εγω δεν εφαγα ) με λίγο ζουμί , καθόλου βαρια δεν μου επεσε
α- 1 κρακερακι + 1φετα τυρι του τόστ
β - 1/2 γιαούρτι

----------


## monadiki1

marleokar τα τορτελινια μακαρονια δεν ειναι? ετσι ξερω.εγω παλι αυριο θα μπω στα μαλακα κ μου εχει κ μακαρονια στο μενου.

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες
γιαουρτακι ακτιβια μικρο
καπουτσινο
3 κουταλακια του γλυκου γιαουρτακι του μικρου με γευση μπισκοτο
μισο τοστ
1/3 σουβλακι κοτοπουλο(πιτα αλαδωτη,γιαουρτι,κοτοπουλο ,ντοματα)
αλλο 1/3
παγωτο αυτοσχεδιο  :Wink:  (αγρογαλο με λιγο γιαουρτακι) ηταν μια χαρα! θα το ξανακανω 
το αλλο 1/3 απο το σουβλακι
τα 7,8 γευματα την ημερα δε μπορω να τα κοψω.ισως αν πιασω δουλεια κ λειπω απο το σπιτι να ειναι πιο ευκολο. κοιμαμαι κ λιγες ωρες αρα ευτυχως δε ξεφευγω απο το 2ωρο που πρεπει να τρωμε .θα προσπαθησω να κοιμαμαι περισσοτερο μηπως γλυτωσω κανενα γευμα

----------


## marleokar

> _Originally posted by monadiki1_
> marleokar τα τορτελινια μακαρονια δεν ειναι? ετσι ξερω.εγω παλι αυριο θα μπω στα μαλακα κ μου εχει κ μακαρονια στο μενου.


ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΝΝΟΩ spaggeti γιατι μπορει να φυγει καποιο μεγαλο κομματι και να μην χωνευθει ευκολα κατα τα άλλα ολα τα κοντα ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ οπως βιδες , φαρφαλες κ.α να τα τρωω

----------


## lila198621

> _Originally posted by blazen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleni198621_
> σημερα
> πρ μισο κομματι τουρτα
> δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
> ...


blazen ειδες?

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκ 2μπουκιες ταχινοπιτα
μεσ τιποτα ημουν εκτος σπιτιου
απογ μια φετα ψωμι 30γρ τυρι
βρ 30γρ τυρι μια μικρη πατατα τηγανιτη:smirk:

----------


## marleokar

λοιπον σημερα 
π-1/2 τοστ
δ-ενα κραλερακι με λαβας
μ- 1/2 γιαουρτι με 1 μπουκια μπιφτέκι
α- ενα κρακερακι
β- λεω να μην φαω να πιω λίγο γάλα με δημητριακα

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα μανηκακια
Πρ:τιποτα πηγα για αιματολογικες εξετασεις.
Δε:1φρεντο καπουτσινο,1κριτσινι με μια φετα γαλοπουλα,τυρι
Με:ψητο κοτοπουλο με σαλατα μαυροματικα φασολια, μπροκολο και κουνουπηδι
Απ:Μιση μπανανα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
καπουτσινο σκετο
3 κουταλακια γιαουρτι με τριμενη σοκολατα (του μικρου)
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
90 γρμ ρεβυθια με ρυζι
2 ντολμαδακια με λαπαθα
μισο καπουτσινο
μιση κουπα γαλα κ 2 μπισκοτα
40γρμ ρεβθια με ρυζι κ 2 ντολμαδακια

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα τα πάντα όλα εκτός από κρέας..

π- 2 κριτσίνια σπανακιού
δ- ένα σοκολατένιο γλύκισμα
μ- ένα κομμάτι πίτσα, γιάμι γιάμι
α- τπτ
β- τρία τυροπιτάκια

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ καπουτσινο
μεσ 50γρ τονο 2κουταλιες φαβα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι αργοτερα 1/3 μπανανα
βρ μια κουταλια φαβα 2 μανιταρια

----------


## marleokar

Σήμερα 

π- γαλα με δημητριακα
δ- ενα κρακερακι με κατικι
μ- ενα αυγό με 1/2 κρακερακι
α- 1 μικρη μπανάνα
β- οταν παω σπιτι θα φαω 1/2 τοστ

Βασικά προβληματίζομαι και πάλι με την διατροφή μου -πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να αρχισω να τρωω και καμια σαλατα(θα φαω λιγο αγγουρι αυριο).
Και με το νερό ενω στη αρχή επινα πολύ νερό τώρα μετα βιας φτάνω το λίτρο.
Anyway, θα δούμε

----------


## rozeta

π. 1 ποτηρι γαλα κ γαλλικος καφες
δ. μισο γιαουρτι
μ. ψαρι 60 γρ. αλεσμενο
απ. μισο γιαουρτι
β. ψαρι 60 γρ. αλεσμενο

----------


## lila198621

Μαρια σιγα σιγα θα καταφερεις να τρως απο ολα.απο το αγγουρι βγαλε τα σπορια.

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες
καπουτσινο
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
2 πιρουνιες σουφλε σπανακι,1 γιαουρτακι ακτιβια κ λιγα δημητριακα
μισο αυγο , μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ,1 κουταλακι λαδι
1 μπισκοτο με ζαχαρη
μισο ποτηρακι λευκο κρασι,1/4 τσιαπατα με λιαστη ντοματα,μοτσαρελα κ παστα ελιας
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη,τσαι πρασινο

----------


## bigjason

Καλησπερα
Εχτες
Πρ:1/2γιαουρτι,2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι και 2 καρυδια
Δε:2κουλουρακια λαδιου μια φετα γαλοπουλα,τυρι
Αργοτερα: 1/2 μπανανα
Με:Αρακα λαδερο με σαλατα
Απ:1/2 μπανανα
Αργοτερα:1κουλουρακι με μια φετα γαλοπουλα
Βρ:το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by marleokar_
> 
> Βασικά προβληματίζομαι και πάλι με την διατροφή μου -πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να αρχισω να τρωω και καμια σαλατα(θα φαω λιγο αγγουρι αυριο).
> Και με το νερό ενω στη αρχή επινα πολύ νερό τώρα μετα βιας φτάνω το λίτρο.
> Anyway, θα δούμε


marleokaρ μου, πρόσεχε πολύ με το αγγούρι, εγώ τους 3 πρώτους μήνες το έκανα εμετό όσες φορές έκανα το λάθος να το φάω, πίστευα ότι το αγγούρι είναι όλο νερό και είναι ελαφρύ, τελικά είναι πολύ βαρύ τρόφιμο για τους φρεσκοχειρουργημένους!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Εγώ πάλι, ενώ στην αρχή είχα δυσανεξία σε πολλά φαγητά το αγγούρι άρχισα να το τρώω από τα αλεσμένα, βγάζοντας τα σπόρια και δεν με ενοχλούσε καθόλου γι'αυτό και ήταν το μόνο σίγουρο που έτρωγα κάθε μέρα. Απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει το καλύτερο είναι να τεστάρουμε το στομάχι μας στο τι αντέχει και τι όχι σύμφωνα βέβαια και με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού μας ή του διατροφολόγου μας ιδιαίτερα τον πρώτο καιρό του sleeve που υπάρχουν περισσότερες απαγορεύσεις στο τι επιτρέπεται να φάμε.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ καπουτσινο μια φρυγανια
μεσ 2κουταλιες φαβα 30γρ φετα
απογ μια φετα κεηκ αργοτερα ενα digestive
βρ μια μπρουσκετα με κετσαπ γαλοπουλα και τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα

----------


## PM79

Hello  :Big Grin: 

Χτες:

Πρωί: 2 φρυγανιές με τυρί.
Δεκατιανό: 2 εσπρέσο.
Μεσημέρι: μισό μπιφτέκι με 2 μπουκιές σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 μήλο.
Βράδυ: το άλλο μισό μπιφτέκι με 1 μπουκιά σαλάτα.

Σήμερα: 

Πρωί: μισό τοστ.
Δεκατιανό: 1 αυγό βραστό.
Μεσημέρι: λίγο κοτόπουλο με 1 μπουκιά μακαρόνια και 1 μπουκιά σαλάτα.
Απόγευμα: 1 μπανάνα.
Βράδυ: Θα δω, αλλά μάλλον 1 αυγό βραστό με 1 φρυγανιά.

11 μήνες μετά, πάνω από 5 μπουκιές δεν κατεβαίνουν και επίσης με τίποτα δε μπορώ να φάω και να πιω έστω μία γουλιά υγρό.

Καλύτερα βέβαια και όσο βλέπω τη ζυγαριά στο 78, χαίρομαι  :Big Grin: 

Φρεσκομανικωμένα, καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι και να προσέχετε τι τρώτε και να ακούτε την πεθερά του φόρουμ  :Big Grin: 

Jason, εύγε φίλος, η κατηφόρα σου είναι όσο απότομες είναι οι κατηφόρες του Υμηττού.  :Big Grin: 

Και εις κατώτερα  :Wink:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο PM79, βλέπω ότι εσύ κατέβηκες την κατηφόρα του Υμηττού, έχεις αράξει και περιμένεις και τον Bigjason να έρθει! Σου εύχομαι, όχι εις κατώτερα πλέον, αλλά εις σταθερότερα! :starhit:

----------


## bigjason

Σε ευχαριστω PM79 ευχομαι τα καλυτερα εγω την παρασκευη περνω τα αποτελεσματα απο τις αιματολογικες την τριτη κλεινω εξαμηνο και την τεταρτη εχω ραντεβου για επανεξεταση.
ΥΓ.1 Σκεφτομαι να αναιβασω φωτογραφια την τριτη αλλα ειμαι σε διλημα.

----------


## monadiki1

Σημερα

πρωινο 1/2 τοστ με γαλοπουλα κ τυρι ,1 ποτηρι χυμο μηλου
μεσημ 1 μπιφτεκακι ψητο γυρω στα60 γραμμαρια
απογευμ μιση μπανανα 

και για βραδυ θα φαω τονο σε νερο κ θα δοκιμασω το αγγουρι

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Bigjason γιατί είσαι σε δίλημμα; Κι εμείς που βάλαμε φωτογραφίες στο τόπικ φωτογραφίες πριν και μετά, τι πάθαμε; Ίσα ίσα που αυτό βοηθάει γιατί είναι μία επιβράβευση της δύσκολης προσπάθειάς μας και εμψύχωση για να συνεχίσουμε. Εγώ πάντως ψηφίζω να βάλεις!

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Bigjason γιατί είσαι σε δίλημμα; Κι εμείς που βάλαμε φωτογραφίες στο τόπικ φωτογραφίες πριν και μετά, τι πάθαμε; Ίσα ίσα που αυτό βοηθάει γιατί είναι μία επιβράβευση της δύσκολης προσπάθειάς μας και εμψύχωση για να συνεχίσουμε. Εγώ πάντως ψηφίζω να βάλεις!


:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## bigjason

Τζινα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ειμαι ειπιον τονον αλλα πιστευω οτι με την φωτο θα παρουν δυναμεις και οι υπολοιποι οπως πειρα και εγω στην αρχη οταν εβλεπα τα κατορθωματα τον αλλον παιδιων. Με συνχωρητε για το off topik οταν ερθει η ωρα θα ζητησω να μου πειτε πως βαζουν φωτο.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Εντάξει Bigjason όταν θελήσεις μπορείς να μπεις στο τόπικ που μιλάμε με τα κορίτσια ή και από εδώ αν θέλεις να μου πεις και θα σου δώσω οδηγίες για το πως να ποστάρεις φωτογραφίες (τις έχω έτοιμες γιατί μου έχουν ζητήσει οδηγίες κι άλλοι χιχιχι).

----------


## lila198621

παρη συγχαρητηρια αλλη μια φορα.ιασονα θελουμε φωτο θελουμε φωτο.κρυψε το κεφαλι αν δεν θελεις να δουν ποιος εισαι.ασε εμεις απο φωτο σε αλλο τοπικ εχουμε ξεφτιλησει κοσμο και κοσμακι.
σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ καπουτσινο
μεσ 80γρ κεφτε κοτοπουλο μια κουταλια σαλατα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι(με τραβαγε το στομαχι) αργοτερα μια δαγκωνια κολοκυθοπιτα γλυκια
βρ ενα κεφτε κοτοπουλο 50γρ περιπου και μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## blazen

Ελένη παρατηρώ οτι κάνεις πολύ καλές επιλογές στα φαγητά που τρως κάθε μέρα .Μας δίνεις ιδέες .

----------


## blazen

Bigjason τώρα μάλλον είσαι mediumJason :Ρ

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
καπουτσινο σκετο
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
3 πιρουνιες μακαρονια με τυρι
ενα μικρο κομματι τουρτα χωρις ζαχαρη,με φιλαδελφια λαιτ κ φραουλες
1 φετα γαλουπουλα,1/4 ψωμι του τοστ
μισο ποτηρι γαλα

----------


## lila198621

Blazen προσπαθω να εκπαιδευσω τον εαυτο μου για το μελλον που οι ποσοτητες θα αλλαξουν.τουλαχιστον να ειναι σωστη η ποιοτητα τροφης μας.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μισο κεφτε κοτοπουλο περιπου 40γρ 2 κουταλιες τις σουπας σαλατα
απογ μισο σταφιδοψωμο αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι
βρ μια φετα γαλοπουλα 3 κουταλιες σαλατα
οπου σαλατα η παρακατω συνταγη:φακες νεροβραστες πληγουρι μια ντοματα φρεσκο κρεμμυδακι μαιντανο λιγο λαδι χυμο λεμονι αλατι πιπερι.

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
καπουτσινο
ενα κομματακι τουρτα χωρις ζαχαρη
80γμ φασολακια κοκκινιστα κ μια φρυγανια
1 κομματακι τουρτα
80γμ φασολακια κ φρυγανια
3/4 μηλο
ισως πιο μετα μπανανα

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα!

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- τπτ
μ- ένα καλαμάκι χοιρινό, 20 γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα
α- μισό ποτήρι στημένη πορτοκαλάδα
β- 5-6 τηγανητές πατάτες, δυο μπουκιές σαλάτα μαρούλι, ένα αποξηραμένο βερίκοκο

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by blazen_
> Bigjason τώρα μάλλον είσαι mediumJason :Ρ


Μπορει στα κιλα να γινω medium αλλα η καρδια θα παραμενη μεγαλη.

Εχτες
Πρ:1/2γιαουρτι,2κτσ κουακερ,1κτγ μελι και 2 καρυδια
Δε:1/2 μπανανα και 1 συκο αποξυραμενο
Με:σουπιες με χορτα και σαλατα μπροκολο-κουνουπηδι
Απ:1 φετα γαλοπουλα,1φετα τυρι μιλνερ και 1 κριτσινι
Αργοτερα 2 δαμασκηνα
Βρ:σαλατα με τονο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα εφαγα λιγο παραπανω ομως πηρα παυσιπονο για τη μεση μου και οταν εμενε αδειο το στομαχι τραβαγε και με ενοχλουσε
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 70γρ καλαμαρι 2κουταλιες σαλατα
απογ μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι μια δαγκωνια κολοκυθοπιτα γλυκια
βρ ενα μικρο κομματι κολοκυθοπιτα αλμυρη χωρις φυλλο περιπου 80γρ

----------


## monadiki1

σημερα
πρ 1 ποτηρι χυμο μηλου (σε 2 ωρες)
δεκ. μισο τοστ ολικης με τυρι κ γαλοπουλα
μεσημ το υπολοιπο τοστ με λιγο αγγουρι
απογευμ. 1 κρακερακι με ενα λαβας
βραδυ λιγο τονο με λιγο ντοματα,πρωτη φορα κ μαλλον μου επεσε βαρια με λιγο κανονικο ψωμακι.τωρα η η ντοματα η το ψωμακι.

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 κομματι τουρτα χωρις ζαχαρη
μισο καπουτσινο
90γρμ χυλοπιτες με ντοματα κ φετα στο φουρνο
2 κουταλιες τουρτα
30γρμ χυλοπιτες
μιση μπανανα
30γρμ χυλοπιτες
μιση μπανανα,μισο μανταρινι

----------


## Mak

hello !

π- γάλα με δημητριακά
δ- δυο μπουκιές τυρόπιτα της μαμάς και 3 αποξηραμένα βερύκοκα
μ- μισή αραβική πίτα με κοτόπουλο και λίγες τηγ. πατάτες
α- 5-6 φυστίκια
β- μισή κούπα φακιές, 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους, 20. γρ. μαύρη σοκολάτα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα κομματι κολοκυθοπιτα γλυκια
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ μιση κουπα τραχανα 50γρ μοσχαρι βραστο
απογ ενα μουστοκουλουρο αργοτερα μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια φετα ψωμι 
βρ ενα καροτο τριμμενο σαλατα μιση φετα ψωμι μια δαγκωνια μοσχαρι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 μπανανα
2 μακαντεμια,λιγα αποξηραμενα φραγκοσταφυλλα
μισο τοστ
γαλικο καφε
4 βρεγμενα αμυγδαλα κ 1 βερυκοκο αποξηραμενο
1/4 απο σουβλακι με πιτα αλαδωτη κ μπιφτεκι,γιαουρτι κ ντοματα(σε 2 δοσεις)
ενα μικρο πορτοκαλι
λιγους ηλιοσπορους καθαρισμενους(ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου)

----------


## marleokar

Καλημέρα σε όλους .

Καταρχήν Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ελένη - Γιώτα & Τζίνα που μου απαντησατε.... Αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να δω τα μυνηματα σας λογω του οτι είχα μια ιωση την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και δεν ερχόμουν για δουλεια και ετσι δεν σας διαβαζα , οπότε πειραματιστηκα λίγο 
Όσον αφορά το αγγούρι έφαγα λίγο (ευτυχώς μου έκοψε και έβγαλα τα σπόρια, νομιζω το είχα δει σε κάποιο ποστ παλαιότερα), όπως επίσης δοκιμάσα και ντομάτα απο την οποία έβγαλα την φλούδα, και τα δυο τα δεχτηκε ο οργανισμός μου πολύ καλά .

Τετάρτη:
π- τπτ
δ- 1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι
μ- 5 κουταλιές σούπα απο ζωμο κοτόπουλο με λίγο ζυμαρικό
α-1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι
β-1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι 

Πέμπτη
π-1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι 
δ- 1/2 μπανανα
μ- 10 κουταλιές σούπα απο ζωμο κοτόπουλο με λίγο ζυμαρικό
α- 1/2 μπανανα
β- 1/2 τοστ γαλοπουλα - τυρι λαιτ & λιγο αγγούρι χωρις σπόρους

Παρασκευη
π-1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι 
δ- ενα κρακερακι
μ-Σούπα μοσχαρακι με πατατα -καροτο- σελινο
α- τπτ
β- 1/2 τοστ γαλοπουλα - τυρι λαιτ & 2 κομματια ντοματα χωρις φλούδα

Σαββατο
π- γαλα με δημητριακα & μέλι
δ-1 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι 
μ- Σούπα μοσχαρακι με πατατα -καροτο- σελινο
α- τπτ
β- 1/2 γιαουρτι με δημητριακα & μελι

Κυριακή 
π- 1/2 ποτηρι αμιτα
δ- ενα φραπε μετριο πολύ ελαφρυ 
μ- λιγο κρεας κατσικακι φρικασε με λίγο ζουμάκι ( μια χαρα μου επεσε στο στομάχι μου και αυτό )
α- 1/2 μπανανα
β- 10 κουταλιές σούπα απο ζωμο κοτόπουλο με λίγο ζυμαρικό

----------


## marleokar

Λοιπόν σήμερα

π- τπτ
δ- ενα κρακερακι ολικης σκετο
μ- 1 αβγο βραστο + 2 κρακερακια ολικής
α- 1 κρακερακι ολικης με μελι
β- μάλλον λιγο γιαουρτι με μέλι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα παλι το παρακανα! δε σταματησα να μασουλαω ολη μερα.
καφε σκετο
1βερικοκο,λιγα φραγκοσταφυλλα κ μια κουταλια ηλιοσπορους
λαχανορυζο με γιαουρτι περιπου 80γρμ
ξανα λαχανορυζο με γιαουρτι 80γρμ
μιση μπανανα
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη,λιγα φραγκοσταφυλλα
6 αμγυδαλα 2 βερικοκα ξερα,2 ρογες προτοκαλι
λαχανορυζο με γιαουρτι

----------


## welldah

Alinaki δε βλέπω να μασουλάς τουλάχιστον λίγο κρεατάκι και θα σε μαλώσω! :P

----------


## Alina_ed

μαρια μου μου ειναι αδυνατο να το κανω καθημερινα για πολλους λογους... παντως καθε κυριακη τρωω σουβλακι! συνηθως το κραταω αν κ αυτη τη κυριακη το εβγαλα παλι. πανως μην ανησυχεις η πρωτεινη μου ειναι μια χαρα! ας ειναι καλα τα οσπρια κ το γαλακτοκομικα που ταραζω  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

σημερα 
πρ ενα κριτσινι 
δεκ μισο χοτ ντογκ μονο το λουκανικο 
μεσ μιση μικρη τορτιγια με κοτοπουλο τυρι μαρουλι
απογ μισο κριτσινι
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα 
καμια 10αρια φραγκοσταφυλα κ 3 αμυγδαλα
περιπου 90 γρμ κουνουπιδι,κρεμμυδι βραστο κ πατατα οφτη,1 φετα ψωμι
1 κομματι χορτοπιτα χωρις φυλλο
1 κομματι χορτοπιτα
1 αμυγδαλο,1 βερυκοκο,1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
1 αυγο βραστο κ λιγο ψωμι (αυτο για μετα)

----------


## blazen

σήμερα :
π. Μισο τοστ 
δ. Ένα ροδάκινο (κομπόστα)
μ. μισό κουτάκι cottage cheese ,και ένα κρακερ 
α. 100γ γιαούρτι 0% + μισο κρακερ 
β. 1 μπιφτέκι , μια πολύ μικρή βραστή πατάτα (Νευροκοπιου παρακαλώ :P ) + ενα κρακερ

----------


## blazen

Alina ,ακόμα και ο κιμάς σου φέρνει δυσανεξία ?

----------


## welldah

Alina μου αν παίρνεις την πρωτεΐνη που χρειάζεσαι κάθε μέρα τότε μια χαρά  :Smile:  :smilegrin:

----------


## Alina_ed

blazen κ απο πριν την επεμβαση μισουσα το κρεας κ ετρωγα σπανια. τα τελευταια χρονια μονο ετρωγα λιγο κοτοπουλο φιλετο κ λιγο κιμα(μετα παντα επλενα τα δοντια μου να φυγει η μυρωδια) τωρα δυστυχως αυτα ειναι τα μονα που με ζοριζουν στο στομαχακι. οσο περναει ο καιρος βλεπω οτι συνδιασμενα με λιγο αμυλο πανε καλυτερα κατω κ τα δεχεται κ πιο καλα το στομαχι.
welldah το παιδευω οσο μπορω.ευχομαι κ οι εξετασεις του 6μηνου να βγουν τοσο καλες οσο κ του τριμηνου  :Smile: 
σημερα
μισο γιαουρτι ακτιβια συκο
1 γαλικο καφε σκετο
1/4 γιαουρτι συκο
1/3 αραβικη πιτα με γαλοπουλα,τυρι,γιαουρτι κ λαχανο
1/4 γιαουρτι συκο
40γρμ αγκιναρες με κουκια
περιπου μισο σουβλακι με (πιτα αλαδωτη,ντοματα,γιαουρτι,μ ιφτεκι) κ 2 πατατες τηγανητες

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα κριτσινι μια φετα του τοστ τυρι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 80γρ μυδια κοκκινιστα χωρις σαλτσα
απογ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ αργοτερα 2 δαγκωσιες ρολο κανελας
βρ μισο τοστ μια ροδελα αγγουρι

----------


## blazen

Σημερα 

π. Μισο τοστ
δ. Ενα ροδακινο (απο κομποστα) 
μ. Ενα αυγο /2 κρακερ 
α. 100γ γιαουρτι 0%
β. λιγο κοτοπουλο (80γ) - δοκίμασα λίγο ψωμί αλλά δεν ήθελα άλλο. 
και πριν λίγο μια κρεμουλα (100γ)

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ τιποτα πηγα για εξετασεις
δεκ μισο τοστ
μεσ 80γρ συκωτι μοσχαρισιο μια κουταλια μουσταρδα 2ωρες μετα λεμοναδα με γλυκαντικο
απογ ενα κριτσινι μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα 2κουταλιες γιαουρτι με λιγα λιπαρα και μισο ροδακινο κομποστα
βρ 50γρ συκωτι μια κουταλια του γλυκου cottage μια πηρουνια χορτα βραστα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
3 αμυγδαλα,μερικα φραγκοσταφυλλα
γαλικο καφε
2 ντολμαδακια με λαπαθα,ενα μικρο κρεμμυδακι γεμιστο,γιαουρτι 1 κουταλια
μισο ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι
1/3 αραβικη πιτα με γιαουρτι ,τυρι,γαλοπουλα,λαχανο

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα με τα λαπαθα ειχες τυλιξει τα ντολμαδακια?

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα!
π- δυο φρυγανιές με βούτηρο και μέλι
δ- ένα κριτσίνι
μ- λίγα μακαρόνια με τυρί
α- λίγο παστέλι, δυο αποξηραμένα βερύκοκα, μια πορτοκαλάδα στυμμένη
β- 100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους, ενα παξιμαδάκι κρίθινο και λίγη τυροσαλάτα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα του τοστ ψωμι μια κουταλια cottage
δεκ τιποτα
μεσ 90γρ ψαρι μια πηρουνια χορτα βραστα
απογ γαλλικο με γαλα μιση φετα ψωμι αργοτερα ενα μουστοκουλουρο
βρ μια φετα ψωμι 30γρ cottage 3 φετουλες αγγουρι

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι ελενη με τα λαπαθα ειχα τυλιξει τα ντολμαδακια κ ηταν μιαμ μιαμ... 
χτες
μισο γιαουρτι
2 αμυγδαλα,2 βερυκοκα ξερα
καφε γαλικο
μισο μπιφτεκι κ 2 πιρουνιες παντζαρια αλλα δε τα κρατησα  :Frown: 
μισο γιαουρτι
λιγο μπιφφτεκι κ 2 πιρουνιες παντζαρια παλι δε τα κρατησα  :Frown: 
2 τυροκουλουρακια

σημερα
1 τυροκουλουρακι
καφε γαλικο
1 τυροκουλουρακι
μιση αραβικη πιτα,μια φετα γαλοπυλα,μια τυρι
μισο γιαουρτι ακτιβια
2 τυροκουλουρακια ,1 κρασοποτηρο γαλα

----------


## lila198621

Αλινα ο γιατρος σου τι σου λεει που κανεις ακομα εμετο?

----------


## Alina_ed

δε του το εχω πει ελενη.η αληθεια ειναι οτι δε του εχω μιλησει μετα την επεμβαση. θα παω μετα το πασχα να τον δω.παντως δε νομιζω να μου πει κατι. αυτα που κανω εμετο ειναι συγκεκριμενα πραγματα το κρεας! τι θα μου πει? να το προσπαθω σιγα σιγα να το μασαω καλα. ομως με αναγουλιαζει κ η μυρωδια κ η γευση του αν το κανω. κ ετσι κ αλιως θα κανω εμετο. ειδα οτι μονο αν το συνδιασω με αμυλο το κραταω.προχτες με τα παντζαρια ενω γευστικα βοηθησαν καπως κ παλι δε το κρατησα.σε σουβλακι με πιτα το τρωω μια χαρα τελευταια. αρκει να μη το παρακανω κ να σταματαω στις 3 μπουκιες.

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα θα ξενυχτησω ραβοντας κ ετσι συνεχισα το μενου τα προσθετω λοιπον στα χτεσινα
μισο αυγο,1 κουταλακι λαδι κ 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ
1πορτοκαλι

----------


## lila198621

Δηλαδη το κρεας το εκανες εμετο και πριν?νομιζω πως θα επρεπε να του εχεις πει για τους εμετους εστω απο το τηλεφωνο.εγω που τους 2 πρωτους μηνες εκανα εμετους μιλαγα σχεδον καθημερινα με το γιατρο μου που μου ειχε πει οτι αν συνεχισω θα μου εκανε εισαγωγη για να βρουμε την αιτια.ο εμετος δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη αντιδραση.αν δεν κανω λαθος εχεις περασει το εξαμηνο?

----------


## Monster22

Πόσο καιρό μετα την επέμβαση μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε βάρος???

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα monsteraki, γενικά πρέπει να μη σηκώνουμε βάρος και να είμαστε πολύ προσεχτικοί γιατί παρόλο που τα εξωτερικά τραύματα είναι επουλωμένα , τα εσωτερικά όχι τόσο γρήγορα. Ο γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι μπορεί να χρειαστουν και 4 μήνες για τα εσωτερικά ράμματα. Μην κάνεις παρακινδυνευμένες κινήσεις όσο μπορείς!

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη παντα ανακατευομουν με το κρεας αλλα δεν εκανα εμετο πριν την επεμβαση. ειμαι 4,5 μηνες μετα οχι 6 κ το πρωτο 2μηνο δεν εκανα εμετους .αρχισαν οταν προσπαθησα να τρωω κρεας. θεωρησα οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να τον απασχολησω αδικα.

----------


## Monster22

Σε ευχαριστώ γιωτουλα μου!!!

----------


## lila198621

τους γιατρους μας αλινα δεν τους ενοχλουμε ακομα κι αν τους παρουμε να τους πουμε οτι εχουμε συναχι.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα ψωμι μιση κουταλια του γλυκου μαργαρινη μια κουταλια του γλυκου μαρμελαδα πορτοκαλι
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 70γρ χταποδι αγγουρι ολο μαζι το ζυγισα και ηταν 115γρ το εφαγα και ηταν οσο χωραει ακριβως το στομαχι μου χωρις να νιωθω οτι παραφαγα.ηθελα να δω τι χωραει πλεον το στομαχι μου
απογ μια φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι 30γρ τυρι
βρ μισο τοστ μια φετουλα αγγουρι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη
1 κουλουρακι τυριου κ μια φετα γαλοπουλα
100 γρμ μακαρινακι κοφτο με κιμα κ μαρουλι (κ ναι  :Smile:  το κρατησα!)
50 γρμ μακαρονακι με κιμα 
μιση πιτα σικαλεως με γαλοπουλα κ τυρι

----------


## marleokar

καλημερα σε όλους !!!!!!! -2 κιλα και αυτη την εβδομάδα ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενη:spin::spin::spin::spin:


Παρασκευη
π- ενα κριτσίνι με 1/2 φετα τυρι τρικαλινό λαιτ
δ- τιποτα
μ- 1 μικρο πλοκαμοι χταπόδι με 2 κουταλιες κοφτο μακαρονακι
α-ενα κριτυσίνι με 1/2 φετα τυρι τρικαλινό λαιτ
β- γαλα με δημητριακα και μελι


Σάββατο (σηκώθηκα αργα οποτε εχασα λιγο τη σειρα των γευματων )
π12:00-γαλα με δημητριακα
μ- 1 μπολ παγωτου κρεμα ανθος αραβοσίτου
α- 1/2 ποτηρι φραπε μετριο - 1 σπιρτόκουτο χαλβα
β- 1 αυγο βραστο με 2 κριτσινακια - 2 πατατες τηγανιτες


Κυριακή
π- 1 καφε ελληνικο
δ- τπτ
μ- ενα μικρό πλοκαμι χταποδι κοκκινιστο - 1 ροδελα καλαμαρι τηγανιτο - 2 πηρουνιες χορτα βραστα - 2 πατατες τηγανιες
α- 1/2 ροδακινο κομποστα
β- 1/2 ροδακινο κομποστα

----------


## marleokar

Αλινα καλημερα , πιστευω και εγω οτι θα πρεπει να ενημερωσεις τον γιατρό σου για τους εμετούς . 
Δεν εχεις μιλησει μαζι του απο την επέμβαση τις εξετασεις ποιος τις βλέπει ????? ή δεν κάνεις ???? Μπορει να χρειαζεσαι συμπλήρωμα πρωτεϊνης .....

----------


## Alina_ed

εκανα εξετασεις marleokar κ ειναι πολυ καλες κ η πρωτεινη κ οι βιταμινες μου.τις εδειξα απλα στο παθολογο μου με το γιατρο ειχαμε πει να με δει στο 6μηνο κ τοτε θα ανεβω αθηνα. γενικα ολα καλα πανε απλα χτες ανακαλυψα οτι εχω ανεβασει πιεση κ μαλλον πρεπει να ξαναπαω στο παθολογο.ουφ η αληθεια ειναι οτι απογοητευτηκα χτες που το ανακαλυψα.ειχα μερες ζαλαδες αλλα νομιζα οτι ηταν γιατι κουραζομαι πολυ κ τρωω λιγο.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ καπουτσινο και το υπολοιπο κουλουρι
μεσ μιση κουπα φασολαδα μιση φετα ψωμι μια σαρδελα παστη(τη λιγουρευτηκα)
απογ ενα κουλουρι με ταχινι και φρουκτοζη αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι
βρ 3 μανιταρια μια μικρη φετα ψωμι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
6 αμυγδαλα,2 βερικοκα
καφε γαλικο 
50γρμ μακαρονακι κοφτο κιμα κ σαλατα
μισο πορτοκαλι
καβουροψιχα 3 μπαρουλες
μια μπουκια μπανανα,3 αμυγδαλα.1 βερυκοκο
ενα κομματι χορτοπιτα θα φαω αργοτερα.

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα μανικάκια!
π- καφέ και παστέλι
δ-ένα cream cracker ολικής
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο με πατάτες
α- μαύρη σοκολάτα
β- 4 τυροπιτάκια

----------


## marleokar

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> εκανα εξετασεις marleokar κ ειναι πολυ καλες κ η πρωτεινη κ οι βιταμινες μου.τις εδειξα απλα στο παθολογο μου με το γιατρο ειχαμε πει να με δει στο 6μηνο κ τοτε θα ανεβω αθηνα. γενικα ολα καλα πανε απλα χτες ανακαλυψα οτι εχω ανεβασει πιεση κ μαλλον πρεπει να ξαναπαω στο παθολογο.ουφ η αληθεια ειναι οτι απογοητευτηκα χτες που το ανακαλυψα.ειχα μερες ζαλαδες αλλα νομιζα οτι ηταν γιατι κουραζομαι πολυ κ τρωω λιγο.



ok then.... σταναχωρήθηκες για κατι και ανεβασες πίεση????? οτι και αν ειναι σου ευχομαι περαστικά.....

----------


## marleokar

Καλημέρα σας ....... λοιπον εχθες

π- τπτ
δ- 14 κρακερακι με μιση φετα τυρι τρικαλινο λαιτ
μ- 1/2 τοστ 
αργα το μεσημερι 1 φρεντο εσπρεσσο 
α- 1 σπιρτοκουτο χαλβα
β- 2 κουταλιες ρύζι πιλάφι + 1 πολυ μικρο κομματακι κρεας κοκκινιστο (οσο το μεγεθος απο το κουταλακι του γλυκου)με λιγη σάλτσα

----------


## *Katie

Αλινάκι χαίρομαι που οι εξετάσεις σου είναι καλές.Όσον αφορά την πίεση δες τον γιατρό όπως είπες αλλά και εσύ προσπάθησε μέσω της διατροφής σου να το βοηθήσεις. όχι αλάτι ,αλμυρά και αρκετό νερό. Πες μας τα νέα όταν έχεις.

----------


## *Katie

Να σας γράψω και εγώ την χθεσινή μου μέρα΄

π- 2 κριθινα παξιμαδακια μινι και 50 γρ γραβιερα, 1/2 αχλαδι
δεκ- 2 παξιμαδάκια μινι με χαρουπάλευρο και το υπολοιπο αχλαδι
μεσ- 2/3 μπαγκερα μαυρη με ζαμπον,τυρι,ντοματα και λίγο μαγιονέζα
απ- 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι και 4-5 ξηρους καρπους αναλατους μουλιασμένους
βρ- 1 κομματι σπιτικη σπανακοπιτα

----------


## lila198621

αλινα πρεπει να πας στο γιατρο γιατι η πιεση επηρεαζεται απο το ουρικο οξυ που νομιζω ειπες οτι ειναι ανεβασμενο.

----------


## marleokar

Ελενάκι κατέβηκε η ζυγαριά μπράβο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

ελενη το ουρικο οξυ ηταν μια χαρα το μονο λιγο ανεβασμενο ηταν η χοληστερινη. θα προσπαθησω αυριο το απογευμα να παω στο γιατρο τις εξετασεις να μου πει κ αυτος αν χρειαζεται να κανω τωρα κ αλλες η να περιμενω ενα μηνα ακομα για το 6μηνο μια κ καλη. παντως το κοιταω το θεμα με η πιεση κ οταν καθομαι αρκετα ειναι καλη.αν περπατησω λιγο η σταθω πολυ ορθια ανεβενει. εχω ελατωσει αρκετα την αποσταση στο περπατημα κ το το ρυθμο παω πιο σιγα.ελατωσα κ αλατακι κ θα το παρακολουθω.ειναι κ οι αλλεργιες στη μεση που ισως να κανουν το προβλημα μεγαλυτερο. που θα παει θα περασουν

----------


## lila198621

μαρακι σε ευχαριστω.και εσυ μια χαρα τα πας και εις κατωτερα!!!!!!!!!!!δεν εχω παραπονο πλεον χανω αργα και σταθερα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ 
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα 1/3 μπανανα
μεσ 70γρ ψαρι μια πηρουνια χορτα 10γρ σοκολατα
απογ καφε ενα κουλουρακι με ταχινι και φρουκτοζη αργοτερα 30γρ τυρι
βρ ενα κομματακι ντοματα 4 πηρουνιες ομελετα(το αυγο με πειραξε πολυ αλλη μια φορα και δεν εφαγα οσο επρεπε και εχω σκασει λες και εφαγα κανενα αρνι)

----------


## *Katie

σημερα ειχαμε

π-- 2 κριθινα μινι παξιμαδακια με 50γρ γραβιερα και 1/2 αχλαδι
δεκ- 1/2 αχλαδι 1κσ αψητους και μουλιασμενους ξηρους καρπους
μεσ- 1 κομματι σπιτικη σπανακοπιτα
απ- 1 κομματι σπιτικο κεικ ολικης αλεσης και λιγο χυμο ροδακινο
βρ- 1 κουταλα φασολαδα ,30γρ φετα
και τωρα λεω να παω να φτιαξω ενα αφεψημα και νωρις νανι γιατι ειμαι κομματια

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1/4μπανανα
γαλικο
μισο ακτιβια με δημητριακα
60γρμ χορτοπιτα
μισο πορτοκαλι
6 αμυγδαλα,2 βερυκοκα
μισο ακτιβια με δημητριακα
60γρμ χορτοπιτα
3/4 κουπα γαλα με κονφλεικς

----------


## Mak

Alina, μην ανησυχείς για το ουρικό, είναι σύνηθες να ανεβαίνει μετά από τέτοιες επεμβάσεις όπως η δικιά μας, και εγώ είχα και έπεσε με τον καιρό. 
Σήμερα:
π-δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι
δ-ένα μπισκότο oreo και λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς
μ- λίγο μπιφτέκι
α- ένα αποξηραμένο βερίκοκο, δυο φράουλες
β- τρια τυροπιτάκια

----------


## Alina_ed

γιωτα μου δεν εχω ανεβασμενο ουρικο.η πιεση ειναι καπως ανεβασμενη αλλα ουτε κ γιαυτο ανησυχω πολυ.προφανως ζοριζω λιγο τον εαυτο μου κ αντιδραει.θα τον καλοπιασω λιγο κ θα περασει :P 
σημερα
1/3 αραβικη πιτα με γαλοπουλα,τυρι,λαχανο
1 πορτοκαλι μικρο
γαλικο καφε
μισο τσιαπατα με πιπερια,ντοματα,τυρι κ γαλοπουλα
1 καπουτσινο
5 φουντουκια,2 δαμασκινα.λιγα φραγγκοσταφυλλα κ 3,4 τσιπς μπανανας
πιο μετα σαλατα μαρουλι με καβουροψιχα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ
δεκ δυο δαχτυλα σταφιδοψωμο
μεσ 50γρ τονο μια χουφτα λαχανο
απογ μια φετα σταφιδοψωμο μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι ενα γαλλικο
βρ 4 κομματια κολοκυθι μια κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## blazen

πρ. μισό τοστ
δεκ. ένα ροδάκινο (κομπόστα) 
με. γιουβαρλάκια (3 και λίγο ζωμό)
απ. μισό κουτάκι cottage cheese 
βρ. λίγο ρύζι με λίγο κοτόπουλο

----------


## Mak

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι
δ- ένα cream cracker ολικής
μ- λίγο μπιφτέκι με τυροσαλάτα
α- ένα βερυκοκο, μια φραουλα, λίγο παστέλι
β- δυο κριθινα παξιμαδακια με τυροσαλατα

----------


## Nina90

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα!!να ρωτήσωείχατε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το νερό εγώ μόλις πίνω λίγο παραπάνω εχω πρόβλημα! Δ

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by Nina90_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα!!να ρωτήσωείχατε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το νερό εγώ μόλις πίνω λίγο παραπάνω εχω πρόβλημα! Δ


Καλημερα τι ενοεις λεγοντας λιγο παραπανω? Πρεπει να πινεις σιγα σιγα το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις ενα μπουκαλακι και να το πινεις γουλια γουλια.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα μια δαγκωνια μπανανα
μεσ ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο μια πηρουνια λαχανο βραστο με σελινο
απογ ενα μπισκοτο με ταχινι και φρουκτοζη
βρ 3/4 μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο μια πηρουνια λαχανο

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα μανικάκια!

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι
δ- ένα cream cracker, τρία φουντούκια
μ- λίγο κοτόπουλο με πατάτες φούρνου
α- ένα αποξηρ. βερύκοκο
β- ένα κρίθινο παξιμαδάκι με τυρί

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by bigjason_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Nina90_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα!!να ρωτήσωείχατε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το νερό εγώ μόλις πίνω λίγο παραπάνω εχω πρόβλημα! Δ
> 
> 
> Καλημερα τι ενοεις λεγοντας λιγο παραπανω? Πρεπει να πινεις σιγα σιγα το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις ενα μπουκαλακι και να το πινεις γουλια γουλια.


+1 :thumbup:

----------


## blazen

πρ. μισό τοστ 
δεκ. καφέ φραπέ 
με. λίγο ρύζι με κοτόπουλο (πιάτο φρούτου)
απ. λίγο μαύρη σοκολάτα (μιαμ μιαμ) 
βρ. 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα + μισό κύπελο cottage cheese

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα  :Smile:  σημερα τσιμπολογαω, ολη μερα πλησιαζουν οι μερες παλι κ δε κρατιεμαι ,πηρα κ ενα κιλο κ δε λεει να φυγει αλλα δε πτοουμε θα φυγουν μαζεμενα μετα.
σημερα 
νταιτζεστιβ μπισκοτακια χωρις ζαχαρη περιπου μισο μικρο πακετακι 
γαλλικο
40γρ, αθοτυρο,1 φετα γαλοπουλα,μιση πατατα οφτη
8 τσιπς μπανανας.μιση χουφτα φραγκοσταφυλλα.8 φουντουκια
2 δαμασκινα
8 τσιπς μπανανας λιγα φραγκοσταφυλλα
μιση πιτα ολικης με γαλοπουλα κ αθοτυρο 
5 φουντουκια

----------


## lila198621

Ποσα μπισκοτα εχει το πακετακι αλινα?

----------


## Alina_ed

δε τα μετρησα ελενη ηταν μικρα με 18 θερμιδες το ενα. υπολογιζω να εφαγα καμια δεκαρια τα μασουλουσα το πρωι στα σεμηναρια.

----------


## marymary_ed

ΤΡΙΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

50gr τυρί Φιλαδέλφεια
100gr γιαούρτι 2%
8 κουταλιά της σούπας αλεσμένο ψάρι μπακαλιάρος καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι
1/2 ζελέ
100gr γιαούρτι 2%
8 κουταλιά της σούπας αλεσμένο ψάρι μπακαλιάρος καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι

----------


## rozeta

παιδια σημερα ειμαι καταενθουσιασμενη με το φαγητο,μετα απο πολυ καιρο, εφαγα ντοματα, φρουτο (αχλαδι), φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως με ανθοτυρο και 1 φετα γαλοπουλα,ειχα πολυ καιρο να φαω αυτες τις γευσεις, επι εναμιση μηνα ετρωγα τα ιδια και τα ιδια.παρτυ εκανα σημερα με το φαγητο

----------


## kwnstantina

kalispera ego exo enamisi mina pou ekana xirourgio i eksetasis mou itan kales ektos apo ti feritini pou itan poli anevasmeni sto 400 ke sidiro sto 60

----------


## lila198621

κωσταντινα αν θελεις μην γραφεις με λατινικους χαρακτηρες ειναι κανονας του φορουμ.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Rozeta πολύ χαίρομαι που αρχίζει το διαιτολόγιό σου να έχει ποικιλία. Προς το παρόν να θυμάσαι να αφαιρείς τη φλούδα και τα σπόρια από τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Κωνσταντίνα χαίρομαι που οι εξετάσεις σου είναι καλές, υποθέτω ότι ο γιατρός σου θα σου πει αν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι για τη φεριτίνη και το σίδηρο. Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by kwnstantina_
> kalispera ego exo enamisi mina pou ekana xirourgio i eksetasis mou itan kales ektos apo ti feritini pou itan poli anevasmeni sto 400 ke sidiro sto 60


kvnstantina στην επανεξέταση του μήνα δεν έκανες εξετάσεις? (αν θυμάμαι καλά χειρ στο Ρίο ,λογικά θα σου έδωσε οδηγίες ο καλφ )

υγ επειδή στο έχω πει και εγώ για τα γκρήκλις και μου είπες πως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με το πισί σου μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς το http://services.innoetics.com/greeklish/ κ να κάνεις την μετατροπή πριν ποστάρεις

----------


## rozeta

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Rozeta πολύ χαίρομαι που αρχίζει το διαιτολόγιό σου να έχει ποικιλία. Προς το παρόν να θυμάσαι να αφαιρείς τη φλούδα και τα σπόρια από τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά.


και να θελω να το ξεχασω τζινα μου δεν μπορω,μου εδωσε ο γιατρος σε φωτοτυπια τις οδηγιες και με τεραστια γραμματα και τονισμενα μου εγραφε:ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΣΠΟΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΛΟΥΔΑΣ.το εχω βαλει στο ψυγειο, ειναι αδυνατον να το ξεχασω. εμενα αλλο με προβληματιζει:τουαλετα, οι επισκεψεις μου σ αυτην σπανιες, τωρα με τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα ελπιζω κατι να γινει αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωση που δεν μου επιτρεπει μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο αυτα. για να καταλαβεις. 3-4 κουταλιες του γλυκου φρουτο ημερησιως και 1-2 κουταλιες της σουπας λαχανικα.τοσο μικρες ποσοτητες πως να σε στειλουν τουαλετα;;;εσενα σ αυτο το σταδιο που ειμαι εγω τωρα ποσο σου επετρεπε να φας;η δεν σου εβαζε οριο;

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ γαλλικο με γαλα
δεκ μισο τοστ
μεσ μια αγκιναρα 30γρ τυρι
απογ ενα κουλουρακι ταχινιου ενα γαλλικο
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια πηρουνια λαχανο βραστο

----------


## marymary_ed

ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

1/2 της κούπας φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι

8 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάρι καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι 
και 3 κουτ. του γλυκού τυρί Φιλαδέλφεια 

1/2 ζελέ
1/2 μπανάνα
5 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάρι καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα σας, σημερα
μια κρεμα καραμελε χωρις ζαχαρη
γαλλικ0
1 χουφτα με ξερα φρουτα κ 5 φουντουκια
μισο κουλουρι πολυσπορο
1/2 κρεμα καραμελε,μισο πορτοκαλι
5 φουντουκια,5 φραγκοσταφυλλα κ 1/4 μηλο
μια φετουλα κολοκυθι,λιγο καροτο κοκκινιστο με 30γρμ αθοτυρο κ μια μπουκια μαυρο ψωμι
1/4 απο σουβλακι με αλαδωτη πιτα,μπιφτεκι,γιαουρτι κ ντοματα

----------


## kwnstantina

signomi koritsia ala den mporo na kano kati me to laptop exo kani tis eksetasis tou protou mina ala mou ipan an tha iparxi provlima tha me papoun til [nos piou]

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by marymary_
> ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ
> 
> 1/2 της κούπας φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
> 
> 8 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάρι καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι 
> και 3 κουτ. του γλυκού τυρί Φιλαδέλφεια 
> 
> 1/2 ζελέ
> ...


μπράβο Mary, πολυ καλές επιλογές, και η πρωτείνη και όλα!

----------


## monadiki1

> _Originally posted by marymary_
> ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ
> 
> 1/2 της κούπας φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
> 
> 8 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάρι καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι 
> και 3 κουτ. του γλυκού τυρί Φιλαδέλφεια 
> 
> 1/2 ζελέ
> ...



μπραβο σου.αρκετα χωραει το στομαχακι κ δεν νιωθεις κ δυσανεξια.

εγω σημερα

πρ. μιση κουπα γαλα λαιτ με 1 κουτ. της σουπας δημητριακα 


μεσημερι μια μικρη ντοματα γεμιστη(μονο την γεμιση εφαγα) και επεσε λιγο βαρια αλλα οκ..

απ.δεν ξερω κ βραδυ επισης δεν ξερω.

----------


## marymary_ed

Βρε λες να είναι πολλά ? Τώρα με βάζεις σε σκέψεις, λες γι΄αυτό η crp μου να μην πέφτει ? Μήπως έχω διαρροή ?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Marymary δεν είναι πολλά αυτά που τρως. Τόσα χωράει το στομάχι του φρεσκοχειρουργημένου σλιβάτου και από εκεί και πέρα έχει να κάνει με τη δυσανεξία που έχεις σε ορισμένα φαγητά, δηλαδή αν κάτι δε σε ενοχλεί μπορείς να φας λίγο περισσότερο από κάτι άλλο που σου πέφτει βαρύ. Μη σκέφτεσαι ότι επειδή έχεις διαφυγή τρως παραπάνω γιατί δεν ισχύει!!

----------


## monadiki1

marymary συγγνωμη αν σε ανησυχησα.΄Προς Θεου.Απλα εγω επειδη γενικα φοβαμαι τρωω λιγο ακομη κ τωρα.Δεν θα εχεις διαφυγη.Σημα διαφυγης ειναι ο πυρετος..μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ ξεκινησα να φαω 80γρ μοσχαρι ομως εφαγα μονο μια μπουκια γιατι ηταν σκληρο 10γρ μαυρη σοκολατα
απογ γαλλικο ενα κουλουρι ταχινιου
βρ 1/4 ντοματα μια φετα τυρι μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## marymary_ed

> _Originally posted by monadiki1_
> marymary συγγνωμη αν σε ανησυχησα.΄Προς Θεου.Απλα εγω επειδη γενικα φοβαμαι τρωω λιγο ακομη κ τωρα.Δεν θα εχεις διαφυγη.Σημα διαφυγης ειναι ο πυρετος..μην αγχωνεσαι.


Έλα καλέ , δεν με φόβισες, έτσι το ΄πα . Πάντως πυρετό δεν έκανα καθόλου από το χειρουργείο και έπειτα.

----------


## marymary_ed

Τζίνα απλά χαζές σκέψεις κάνω ώρες - ώρες. Είναι ο "φόβος" για το άγνωστο που λένε, ε και εγώ το συμπληρώνω και με λίγο εγκεφαλική βλακεία που με διακατέχει που και που.

Λοιπόν σήμερα έχουμε και λέμε :

ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

1 κούπα φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
100gr. γιαούρτι 2%
6 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάρι καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι 
το απόγευμα μόνο τσάι γιατί είχα πάει με τις κόρες παιδότοπο.
6 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάρι καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι

----------


## rozeta

γεια και απο μενα, σημερα:
πρ.1 ποτηρι γαλα
δεκ. 1 ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
μεσ.60 γρ. ψαρακι και μαρουλι (πολυ το ευχαριστηθηκα το μαρουλι, βλεπω πλεον πρασινο και ορμαω μετα απο τοση μεγαλα αποχη)
απ.1 αχλαδι
βρ. 1 φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως με 20 γρ. ανθοτυρο, μια φετα γαλοπουλα και 3 κομματακια ντοματας (κ τη ντοματουλα την ευχαριστηθηκα)

----------


## Alina_ed

γεια σας κ απο εμενα χτες 
ενα κρασοποτηρο γαλα
καφε γαλικο
2 δαμασκηνα,8 αποξηραμενες μπανανες
1 καλτσουνακι χορταρινο
ενα αυγο κ μια μπουκια ψωμι
5 φουντουκια,λιγα φραγκοσταφυλλα
μιση μπανανα
10 πατατες σα τηγανητες στο φουρνο
μιση πιτα σικαλεως με ντοματαδα κ βασιλικο
μιση μπανανα με λιγο μαρμελαδα βυσινο χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα ψωμι 20γρ φετα
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ ψαρι και καλαμαρι στα καρβουνα ενα κομματακι ντοματα ολα μαζι περιπου 100γρ
απογ μουστοκουλουρο μιση φετα τυρι αργοτερα μια φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια του γλυκου ταχινι
βρ 60 γρ καλαμαρι μια κουταλια της σουπας βιδες(για να φυγει η ψαριλα απο το στομα μου)

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
λιγο φρεντο εσπρεσο
2 δαμασκηνα
μερικα αποξηραμενα φρουτα ανανμεικτα
100γρμ σαλατα με μακαρονακι κ μιση πιτα σικαλεως
μισο γιαουρτι ακτιβια
μια πιτα σικαλεως κ λιγο μαρουλι
1/4 μηλο ,30 γρμ κορν φλεικς
πιο μετα ισως λιγο γαλα με δημητριακα

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

π- γαλα με δημητριακα και 1/4 αχλαδι
δεκ- 2 πτι μπερ ολικης και 1/2 πορτοκαλι
μεσ- λίγο μπριζολα ,1/2 πατατα φουρνου, λίγο ντοματα
απ- 1/2 ποτηρι ροδακινο χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη και 1/2 φέτα ψωμί με βούτυρο και μαρμελάδα
βρ- ενα μικρο πιατακι ρυζι, 30γρ φετα

----------


## polivia1

καλημέρα,
πέιτε μου μια καλή κουβέντα νιώθω χάλια.
Είμαι 2 μήνες χειρουργημένη έχασα 21 κιλά. προχθές ανακάλυψα ότι το παγωτό και τα γλυκά κατεβαίνουν πολύ εύκολα στο στομάχι. Γαμότο!!!!
χθές ενώ έφαγα κουνέλι με λίγο λάδι το μεσημέρι, το βράδυ πήγα σε γιορτή και έφαγα γουρουνάκι και πατατούλες στο φούρνο. Λίγο ήταν αλλά αγχώνομαι. Δεν έχω μάθει να τρώω λίγο από όλα. είναι κάτι τόσο νέο για μένα. Συνολικά πρέπει να πήρα 1300 θερμίδες αλλά θα χάσω έτσι? 

Χυμούλη δεν πήρα το u2u.

----------


## marymary_ed

ΕΚΤΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

100gr. γιαούρτι 2%
6 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μπακαλιάρο με καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι 
1/2 μπανάνα
6 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μπακαλιάρο με καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι 
100gr. ζελέ

----------


## *Katie

polivia ,

δυστυχώς το παγωτό, τα γλυκα, τα μπισκότα, γαριδακια,πατατακια κλπ κατεβαίνουν με ιδιαιτερη ευκολία και σε μεγαλη ποσότητα από την αρχή. Σκοπός είναι να μην τις καταναλώνεις αυτές τις τροφές διότι θα φρενάρουν αρχικά την απώλεια και μετά όταν θα αυξηθεί η ποσότητα του φαγητού σου θα σταματήσεις να χάνεις και μπορεί αρκετά αργότερα να αρχίσεις και να παίρνεις βάρος ξανα. Μέσα στις οδηγίες που μας δίνονται εμας τους σληβάτους μας εφιστούν την προσοχή για την κατανάλωση αυτών των τροφών και μάλιστα κάποιοι γιατροί τις απαγορεύουν τελείως για κάποιο διαστημα ( συνήθως 6 μηνες με έτος) . 
Προσωπικά στην φάση που είσαι εσύ , επειδή είμαι γλυκατζού , περιοριζόμουν να τρωω μαυρη σοκολάτα από 1-3 φορές την εβδομάδα ανάλογα αν είχα τις δυσκολες μέρες μου ή όχι. Η ποσότητα που έτρωγα ήταν μια σειρά περίπου 15-20γρ την φορά μετά από κάποιο σκακ ή φαγητό για να μην διαταράσετε πολύ το επίπεδο της γλυκόζης μου. Με τον καιρό έφτασα να τρώω μια φορά την εβδομάδα και τώρα πλέον μονο στις δυσκολες μέρες πολύ μικρή ποσότητα. Πρέπει να το δουλέψεις μέσα σου γιατί είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να κοντρολάρεις εσύ και όχι η επέμβασή σου. Μην αγχώνεσαι, αν το αποδεχθείς και το βάλεις στόχο θα το καταφέρεις. Έχεις να παλέψεις μόνο με το μυαλό σου και όχι με το στομάχι σου. Κανε το τώρα πρωτού αρχίσει να σου αυξάνεται η όρεξη και η ποσότητα του φαγητού. 
όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## *Katie

1300 θερμίδες την ημέρα φαντάζομαι για τα κιλά που είσαι είναι οκ για να έχεις απώλεια βάρους. Αν και εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα μετρήσει θερμίδες , απλά κοιτούσα να τρωω ελαφριά γευματα αποφεύγοντας τα λιπαρα, σαλτσοειδή και τηγανιτα. ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και αντιδρά διαφορετικά οπότε δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω αν με συγκεκριμένες θερμίδες θα χάσεις βάρος. εξαρτάται παντα και από την ποιότητα του φαγητού.

----------


## welldah

polivia1 καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια για την απώλειά σου! Τα πας σούπερ γι'αυτό μην αγχώνεσαι! Το άγχος είναι πάντα κακός σύμβουλος κι ιδιαίτερα σε διατροφικά ζητήματα. Ναι το παγωτό και τα γλυκά κατεβαίνουν μια χαρά και αυτό είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να στο έχει πει ο γιατρός σου και όχι να το ανακαλύψεις μόνη σου 2 μήνες μετά την επέμβαση. Και πάλι όμως τώρα που το ανακάλυψες είναι στο χέρι σου να τα απομακρύνεις από τη διατροφή σου ή να τα καταναλώνεις με μέτρο. Η Κατερίνα μας που ήταν γλυκατζού απέδειξε πως μια χαρά το έχει κοντρολάρει το θέμα και μπορεί να σου δώσει οδηγίες επί του θέματος. Προσωπικά έχω αποκλείσει τη ζάχαρη από τη διατροφή μου γιατί δεν μπορώ να την κοντρολάρω αφενός κι αφετέρου είναι τέτοιος ο τύπος του χειρουργείου μου που τα γλυκά σε στέλνουν ολίγον αδιάβαστο. 
Όσον αφορά αυτά που έφαγες εννοείται ότι το ζητούμενο είναι να τρως απ'όλα και λίγο. Μια χαρά φαγητό είναι το χοιρινό με πατατούλες  :Smile:  Κι εννοείται ότι θα χάσεις κιλά. Ποιος σου είπε ότι πρέπει να τρως 500 θερμίδες τη μέρα για να χάσεις κιλά? Μια χαρά είναι οι 1300.

----------


## polivia1

κορίτσια ευχαριστώ πολύ.

ευτυχώς δεν είμαι γλυκατζού. Εντάξει στους δύο μήνες πάνω ήθελα ένα παγωτάκι. Το θέμα είναι τα αλμυρά και τα λιπαρά. Μικρό και αλμυρό που λένε....
Αυτό το γουρούνι με έκανε να νιώσω γουρούνα!!! 

Να είστε καλά παίρνω δύναμη από εσας που πάτε μπροστά

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by polivia1_
> καλημέρα,
> πέιτε μου μια καλή κουβέντα νιώθω χάλια.
> Είμαι 2 μήνες χειρουργημένη έχασα 21 κιλά. προχθές ανακάλυψα ότι το παγωτό και τα γλυκά κατεβαίνουν πολύ εύκολα στο στομάχι. Γαμότο!!!!
> χθές ενώ έφαγα κουνέλι με λίγο λάδι το μεσημέρι, το βράδυ πήγα σε γιορτή και έφαγα γουρουνάκι και πατατούλες στο φούρνο. Λίγο ήταν αλλά αγχώνομαι. Δεν έχω μάθει να τρώω λίγο από όλα. είναι κάτι τόσο νέο για μένα. Συνολικά πρέπει να πήρα 1300 θερμίδες αλλά θα χάσω έτσι?


Καλημέρα. Polivia1 δυστυχώς τα γλυκά και ιδιαίτερα το παγωτό τρώγονται πολύ εύκολα. Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι ενώ ήμουνα 2 μήνες χειρουργημένη ανακάλυψα κι εγώ ότι μπορούσα να φάω κανονικές ποσότητες παγωτού ενώ ακόμα έτρωγα πολύ λίγη ποσότητα φαγητού. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τρόμαξα και αποφάσισα να μην ξαναφάω παγωτό τουλάχιστον μέχρι να χάσω τα κιλά μου. Είμαι κι εγώ γλυκατζού αλλά αποφεύγω όσο γίνεται τα γλυκά. Με ενοχλεί μεν, αλλά όταν σκέφτομαι την πείνα και τις στερήσεις που βίωνα για να αδυνατίσω πριν το sleeve συνειδητοποιώ ότι δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό να αποφεύγω τα γλυκά και να τρώω μία στο τόσο. Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι ξεγελούσα τον εαυτό μου φτιάχνοντας γρανίτες από φρούτα. ʼλεθα στο multi φράουλες ή πεπόνι ή καρπούζι ή μπανάνα ή ροδάκινα ή βερύκοκα, πρόσθετα λίγο γάλα, ή γιαούρτι ή μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη, έφτιαχνα ένα νερουλό σχετικά μείγμα, το έβαζα σε μικρά κρασοπότηρα, τα σκέπαζα από πάνω με ασημόχαρτο και τρύπαγα το ασημάχορτο και έβαζα στη μέση του μείγματος ένα ξυλάκι κομένο στη μέση, από αυτά που περνάμε το κρέας για να φτιάξουμε σουβλάκια. Με τη βοήθεια του ασημόχαρτου το ξυλάκι έμενε στο κέντρο του μείγματος και τα έβαζα στην κατάψυξη. Μόλις πάγωνε η γρανίτα έβγαζα το κρασοπότηρο το έβρεχα γύρω γύρω και το άφηνα για δύο λεπτά πριν ξεκολλήσω τη γρανίτα από το ποτήρι. Υπάρχουν και ειδικές θήκες και ξυλάκια για γρανίτες και παγωτά στο εμπόριο. Ήταν πολύ δροσιστικές οι γρανίτες, διαρκούσαν αρκετή ώρα και ουσιαστικά ήταν σα να τρως φρούτο. Με λίγη φαντασία μπορείς να φτιάξεις διάφορα είδη γρανίτας και εννοείτε ότι αν θέλεις γλυκιά γεύση θα χρησιμοποιείς μόνο γλυκαντικό και όχι ζάχαρη.

----------


## polivia1

ευχαριστώ και πάλι θα δοκιμάσω τις γρανίτες

----------


## lila198621

polivia δυστυχως τωρα που δεν εχουμε το στομαχι μας να παλευουμε εχουμε δυστυχως το μυαλο μας.απλα προσπαθησε να αποφυγεις τη ζαχαρη.στο λεει ενας ανθρωπος που σε μιση ωρα και μπροστα στην τηλεοραση ετρωγε 2 λιτρα παγωτο.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα ψωμι 20γρ φετα
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 2 κουταλιες της σουπας γιγαντες (5-6 γιγαντες δηλαδη) 50γρ χοιρινο
απογ 2κουταλιες της σουπας ζελε(αναγουλιασα) αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι
βρ μιση κουπα τραχανα 20γρ φετα

----------


## marymary_ed

ΕΒΔΟΜΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

1κούπα γάλα 1,5%
1/2 μπανάνα
6 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάρι με καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι
100gr. ζελέ
6 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένο μοσχάριμε καρότο κρεμμύδι και κολοκυθάκι

----------


## welldah

Βρε κορίτσια συγνώμη που θα σας ρωτήσω αλλά επειδή βλέπω πως και η Τζίνα ανακάλυψε η ίδια τι συμβαίνει με τα γλυκά, ο γιατρός δε σας είχε πει ότι τα γλυκά και τα παγωτά δυστυχώς μπορείτε να τα φάτε χωρίς να σας φουσκώσουν όπως το κανονικό φαγητό? Δηλαδή έπρεπε να το ανακαλύψετε οι ίδιες μετά το χειρουργείο και να χρειαστεί να το παλέψετε εκείνη τη στιγμή? Sorry για τον τόνο μου αλλά τα παίρνω με τους γιατρούς που δεν ενημερώνουν υπεύθυνα τους ασθενείς τους για την κάθε επέμβαση (όντας και η ίδια παθούσα μιλάω).
Πάντως Τζινάκι πολύ ωραία η ιδέα με τις γρανίτες. Θα την εφαρμόσω κι εγώ τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει :Smile:

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 κρασοποτηρο γαλα
καφε καπουτσινο 
μιση χουφτα αποξυραμενα φρουτα 
μιση κρεπα με γαλοπουλα,ντοματα,τυρι κ ελιες
100 γρμ μαυροματικα με λιγο ρυζι κοκκινιστα
1 φρεντο
μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

αααα ξεχασα το καλυτερο! η ζυγαρια σημερα το πρωι εδειξε 86,200 μετα απο 12 μερες αξιωθηκε παλι να ξεκολλησει  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

Welldah εγω δεν μπορω να φαω τιποτα σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα.ακομα και παγωτο που προσπαθησα εφαγα μιση μπαλα ισως και πιο λιγο.οτι γλυκο εχω προσπαθησει να φαω δεν εχω καταφερει να φαω πανω απο το μισο της κανονικης μεριδας.ακομα ομως και με τοσο μικρη ποσοτητα τα τρωω σπανια.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Welldah ο γιατρός μου μου είχε πει ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγω τα γλυκά και τα παχυντικά γενικά κι ότι όταν αδυνατίσω θα πρέπει και πάλι να προσέχω τη διατροφή μου για να διατηρήσω τα κιλά μου. Αυτό που μου προκάλεσε έκπληξη είναι ότι στους 2 μήνες μπορούσα να φάω πολύ λίγη ποσότητα φαγητού αφού είχα και αρκετές δυσανεξίες σε διάφορα φαγητά ενώ μπορούσα να φάω κανονικά ένα παγωτό ξυλάκι. Νόμιζα ότι η ποσότητα του φαγητού που έτρωγα θα ήταν η ίδια και με την ποσότητα του γλυκού ή του παγωτού. Και στα γλυκά δεν έχω και δυσανεξία ώστε να νοιώθω χορτάτη στις δύο κουταλιές. 
Εμένα με βόλεψαν μια χαρά οι γρανίτες, έβαζα και λίγο γλυκαντικό μέσα και ξεγελούσα τον εαυτό μου γιατί ήταν σα να τρώω παγωτό, μου άρεσε και δροσιζόμουνα κιόλας. Θα ξαναφτιάξω και αυτό το καλοκαίρι. Ελπίζω να σου αρέσουν κι εσένα και να δροσίζεσαι το καλοκαίρι με λίγες θερμίδες χιχιχιχιχι.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλίνα! Θα ξεκολλούσε η άτιμη η ζυγαριά, τι θα έκανε; Μην απογοητεύεσαι και να κολλάει η ζυγαριά εσύ το βιολί σου!! Έχεις χάσει 30 ολόκληρα κιλά, δεν είναι λίγα. Με λίγη υπομονή ακόμα θα χάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα που θες.

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  ευχαριστω τζινα μου χιχιχ το χρειαζομουν αυτο το μπραβο! η αληθεια ειναι στους 5 μηνες που εκλεισα προχτες θα μπορουσα να εχω χασει πανω απο 30 κιλα που καταφερα. αλλα ειμαι φαγανουλα τι να κανουμε.... ας αργησουν λιγο να χαθουν δε με πειραζει απλα να φυγουν καποια στιγμη τα ατιμα :P

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Αλίνα δεν έχει σημασία πως τα χάνεις και άμα κολλάς. Σημασία έχει ότι έχεις χάσει μέσο όρο 6 κιλά το μήνα, που σημαίνει ότι πας πολύ καλά. Είναι ότι καλύτερο για να μην έχεις προβλήματα στον οργανισμό σου όπως συμβαίνει στην απότομη απώλεια πολλών κιλών. Και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι δεν είσαι πλέον παχύσαρκη και έχεις την υγεία σου. Οπότε όλα καλά και πάμε γερά!!

----------


## rozeta

> _Originally posted by welldah_
> Βρε κορίτσια συγνώμη που θα σας ρωτήσω αλλά επειδή βλέπω πως και η Τζίνα ανακάλυψε η ίδια τι συμβαίνει με τα γλυκά, ο γιατρός δε σας είχε πει ότι τα γλυκά και τα παγωτά δυστυχώς μπορείτε να τα φάτε χωρίς να σας φουσκώσουν όπως το κανονικό φαγητό? Δηλαδή έπρεπε να το ανακαλύψετε οι ίδιες μετά το χειρουργείο και να χρειαστεί να το παλέψετε εκείνη τη στιγμή? Sorry για τον τόνο μου αλλά τα παίρνω με τους γιατρούς που δεν ενημερώνουν υπεύθυνα τους ασθενείς τους για την κάθε επέμβαση (όντας και η ίδια παθούσα μιλάω).
> Πάντως Τζινάκι πολύ ωραία η ιδέα με τις γρανίτες. Θα την εφαρμόσω κι εγώ τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει


welldah ποσο δικιο εχεις.εμενα το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ειιπε ο γιατρος ηταν:ξεχνα τα γλυκα.μονο σπανια και να προτιμω να τα φτιαχνω μονη μου με canderel.
τζινα οντως η πατεντα με τη γρανιτα φοβερηηηηηηη!

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Rozeta αν βάλεις τη φαντασία σου να δουλέψει μπορείς να φτιάξεις πολύ γευστικές γρανίτες με λίγες θερμίδες. Εγώ πειραματίζομαι αναμιγνύοντας διάφορα φρούτα και υλικά που είναι όλα light και δοκιμάζω το μείγμα πριν το παγώσω κι έτσι φέρνω τη γεύση στα μέτρα μου και μετά το παγώνω. Τη γρανίτα που φτιάχνω σε μισό κρασοπότηρο την τρώω πολύ ώρα και μερικές φορές δεν την τρώω και όλη. ʼσε που σου μένει και η ευχαρίστηση ότι έφτιαξες κάτι με δικά σου αγνά υλικά, νόστιμο και δροσιστικό χωρίς να παχαίνει! Ελπίζω να σου αρέσει και να την απολαύσεις κι εσύ.

----------


## rozeta

τζινα εσυ οντως πρεπει να διαθετεις μεγαλη φαντασια(για καλο το λεω!).που το σκεφτηκες και το σκαρφιστηκες ολο αυτο με το κρασοποτηρο το ξυλακι κλπ δεν ξερω.εμενα ουτε που θα μου περναγε απο το μυαλο.αυτο το γλυκαντικο που λες οτι εβαζες μεσα;τι εννοεις;γιατι θα το δικιμασω σιγουρα.βεβαια πρεπει να σου πω οτι ακομη επιθυμια για γλυκο δεν εχω, μαλλον ειναι νωρις, γι αυτο ε;καλα οχι πως το χω και αγχος, μακαρι να μην μου ξαναρθει ποτε (λεμε τωρα).

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Rozeta το γλυκαντικό canderel που χρησιμοποιείς είναι μια χαρά και μπορείς να βάλεις λίγο μέσα στη γρανίτα αν τη θέλεις πιο γλυκιά. Δοκίμασε το μείγμα όταν το ετοιμάζεις κι αναλόγως προσθέτεις ή όχι canderel. Μερικά φρούτα είναι γλυκά από μόνα τους και δε χρειάζεται. Τους πρώτους μήνες ούτε εγώ ένοιωθα επιθυμία για γλυκό, ούτε καν πριν αδιαθετήσω που πριν κάνω το sleeve ήθελα οπωσδήποτε γλυκό λίγες μέρες πριν. Και τώρα όμως δε νοιώθω όπως παλιά, καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλω γλυκό από συνήθεια και όχι επειδή το ζητάει ο οργανισμός μου, γι'αυτό και μπορώ ακόμα να έχω αυτοσυγκράτηση και να τα αποφεύγω.

----------


## rozeta

τζινακι εσυ ποτε χειρουργηθηκες;ρωταω για να δω σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα εχασες τα 42 κιλα.αν θες απντα στο τοπικ σλιβ επιμηκης γαστρεκτομη, αφου ειναι ασχετη η ερωτηση με αυτο το τοπικ

----------


## *Katie

weldah o γιατρος μας ( εμενα , της τζινας, της Αλινας κλπ) μας είχε ενημερωσει κανονικά για τα γλυκα. Μαλιστα ειναι και κατηγορηματικος σε αυτο το θεμα. Απλα ειναι σοκ οταν το ανακαλυπτεις και μονος σου. Αυτο ειναι ολο. Μην ξεχνας οτι σε εσας το τονιζει μια περισσοτερο διοτι εχετε και κακες παρενεργειες με τα γλυκα, ενω οι σληβατοι δεν εχουν τετοια προβληματα,απλα ειναι θεμα απωλειας. Εμας μας απαγορευει κάθε ειδους γλυκου ακομη και τις s&b σοκολατες που βλεπω ότι τρωτε καμια φορα εσεις που εχετε κανει παρακαμψεις, ειναι θεμα θερμιδων στην τελικη. 
Η δική μου άποψη πάνω στο θεμα είναι λίγο διαφορετική από αυτή του γιατρού μου, δεν είμαι της απαγόρευσης , δεν λειτουργώ έτσι. Προτιμώ να μπορώ να φάω κάτι όταν το επιθυμήσω αλλά με μέτρο και με τον σωστό τροπο.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by ΤΖΙΝΑ_
> Rozeta το γλυκαντικό canderel που χρησιμοποιείς είναι μια χαρά και μπορείς να βάλεις λίγο μέσα στη γρανίτα αν τη θέλεις πιο γλυκιά. Δοκίμασε το μείγμα όταν το ετοιμάζεις κι αναλόγως προσθέτεις ή όχι canderel. Μερικά φρούτα είναι γλυκά από μόνα τους και δε χρειάζεται. Τους πρώτους μήνες ούτε εγώ ένοιωθα επιθυμία για γλυκό, ούτε καν πριν αδιαθετήσω που πριν κάνω το sleeve ήθελα οπωσδήποτε γλυκό λίγες μέρες πριν. Και τώρα όμως δε νοιώθω όπως παλιά, καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλω γλυκό από συνήθεια και όχι επειδή το ζητάει ο οργανισμός μου, γι'αυτό και μπορώ ακόμα να έχω αυτοσυγκράτηση και να τα αποφεύγω.


Καλημερα στο παρελθον χρησιμοποιουσα canderel (ασπαρταμη) για 4 χρονια στον καφε και ειχα προβληματα με το εντερο πηγα σε πολους γιατρους οσπου βρεφηκε ενας γιατρος και μολις ακουσε το ιστορικο μου με ρωτησε αν παιρνω γλυκαντικες ουσιες και μολις του ειπα οτι βαζω στον καφε ασπαρταμη μου ειπε να την κοψω και να ξαναπαω σε μια εβδομαδα, ετσι σταματισαν ολα τα προβληματα που ειχα.
Στην αμερικη εχουν πει οτι ειναι καρκινογονα.
Εμενα στην επανεξεταση εξαμηνου η διαιτολογος μου ειπε να βαζω στον καφε στεβια που ειναι φυτικο προιον εδω και δυο εβδομαδες δεν εχω καπιο προβημα και ετσι ρεφαρω την ζαχαρη και μπορω αν ζηλεψω να φαω και ενα γλυκακι.

----------


## *Katie

την δοκίμασα την στεβια και είναι λίγο μπλιαχ,αλλά αν εσυ την παλεύεις μπραβο είναι όντως το πιο αγνο γλυκαντικο αν και λίγο ακριβούτσικο.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Bigjason έχεις δίκιο ότι η ασπαρτάμη δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο και σε κάποιους οργανισμούς μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα. Εγώ τη χρησιμοποιώ πολλά χρόνια αναγκαστικά αφού δεν μπορώ να φάω ζάχαρη. Δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει προβλήματα όμως προσέχω να μην κάνω κατάχρηση κι επειδή τελευταία έχω βολευτεί με το υγρό γλυκαντικό της natreen που δεν έχει ασπαρτάμη μέσα, βάζω 1-2 κουταλιές ασπαρτάμη μόνο όταν τρώω γιαούρτι. Θα ήθελα να μην την χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου αλλά δυστυχώς για μένα που είμαι της γλυκιάς γεύσης είναι αναγκαίο κακό.

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> την δοκίμασα την στεβια και είναι λίγο μπλιαχ,αλλά αν εσυ την παλεύεις μπραβο είναι όντως το πιο αγνο γλυκαντικο αν και λίγο ακριβούτσικο.


Για τον καφε δεν εχω προβλημα αρκει να διαλυθη καλα τωρα για την τιμη οντος ειναι ακριβη ενα κουτακι με δισκια το πηρα με 6,5ευρο.

----------


## welldah

Α οκ κατάλαβα  :Smile:  Η αλήθεια είναι πως όντας παθούσα είμαι λίγο κάθετη σε αυτά τα πράγματα. Η αλήθεια είναι πως ακόμη κι αν γνωρίζεις από πριν τα πάντα είναι ψιλοσοκαριστικό να το ανακαλύπτεις μόνος σου.  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

στεβια χρησιμοποιει η μαμα μου εδω και ενα χρονο της την εφερε ο αδερφος μου απο την αμερικη πριν κυκλοφορησει πολυ στην ελλαδα εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου.στο βασιλοπουλο ειδα οτι η canterel εβγαλε στεβια και κανει γυρω στα 5 ευρω ομως ειναι πολυ μεγαλη συσκευασια.εγω χρησιμοποιω το γλυκαντικο που μου συστησε η τζινα και ειναι τελειο και δεν εχει καμια διαφορα στη γευση απο τη ζαχαρη.προχτες στα κουλουρακια που εφτιαξα εβαλα φρουκτοζη.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα σας εγω ευτυχως παντα επινα σκετο το καφε κ γενικα δε προτιμαω τις γλυκες γευσεις εκτος απο μερικες λιγουρες για γλυκο! που με πιανουν που κ που κ ετσι δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα με τα γλυκαντικα. παντως περνω απο το βασιλοπουλο με λιγοτερο απο 3 ευρω ενα γλυκαντικο που αν κ εχει μεσα λιγο ασπαρταμη κανει για ζαχαροπλαστικη. ενα κεικ που εφτιαξα βγηκε μια χαρα. το ειχα κοψει κομματια κ το εχω στη καταψηξη ακομα! εχουν περασει 3 μηνες κ δε καταφερα να το τελειωσω χιχιχ. παντως τζινα θα κανω κ τις γρανιτες που ειπες πιστευω θα ειναι καλη δροσιστικη λυση για το καλοκαιρι κ θα με βοηθησουν κ στις λιγουρες που με πιανουν γιατι θα αργουν να καταναλοθουν αρα θα με απασχολουν αρκετη ωρα! 
καθε μερα ολο κ πιο πολοι, δε με γνωριζουν στο δρομο κ πρεπει να συστηθω! εχει πολυ πλακα ολο αυτο κ το περιεργο ειναι οτι μερικα χρονια πριν ημουν μονο 2 κιλα πανω απο τωρα. προφανως ισχυει τελικα οτι χανοντας λιπος με την βοηθεια της επεμβασης δειχνουμε πιο λιγα κιλα απο οτι ειμαστε.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα μιση φετα ψωμι
μεσ μια αγκιναρα 50γρ κρεας
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια του γλυκου ταχινι αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι
βρ μιση φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια ρεβυθι μια φετα τυρι

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

π- 1 ποτήρι γαλα με πρωτεινη
δεκ- 1/2 τοστ 
μεσ- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα, 1φ.τυρι τοστ
απ- 3 πτι μπερ ολικης και χυμο πορτοκαλι
βρ- 1 καλαμακι, 1/3 πιτα ολικης ,ντοματα ,1 κσ γιαουρτι 
πιο μετα λιγο φρεσκο χυμο με γλουταμινη

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
μισο τυροκουλουρο
1 καλτσουνακι χορταρινο
μισο τυροκουλουρο
γαλλικο καφε
100γρμ ρεβυθια κ μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ
3 δαμασκηνα 
1 καλτουνακι χορταρινο
μισο ποτηρι κακαο με γαλα κ ζαχαρινη.

----------


## marymary_ed

8η ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

1/2 κούπα γάλα 1,5%
100gr. γιαούρτι 2%
5 κουταλιές της σούπας σκράμπλ με πατάτα βρασμένη
100gr. ζελέ
5 κουταλιές της σούπας σκράμπλ με πατάτα βρασμένη

----------


## rozeta

1 ποτηρι γαλα 1,5%
1 φετα γαλοπουλα
μισο ψαρακι με λιγο μαρουλι
μισο γιαουρτι
μισο ψαρι με λιγο μαρουλι

(marymary μπες σλιβ-επιμηκης γαστρεκτομη να πουμε καμια κουβεντα, να μου πεις τα νεα σου)

----------


## polivia1

καλημέρα στην ομύγηρη

σχετικά με την στέβια... εγώ την έχω σε γλάστρα και κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά της. επίσης η μάνα μου που έχει ζάχαρο την λατρευει. 
το λέω γιατι είναι πιο οικονομικό να πάρεις ένα φυτό παρά να αγοράζεις σακουλάκια

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ δυο δαχτυλα σταφιδοψωμο
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα
μεσ 3 κουταλιες ρεβυθια και 20γρ φετα
απογ μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση φετα φετα τυρι μιση φετα ψωμι αργοτερα τσαι
βρ ενα ρεβυθοκεφτεδακι μια κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by marymary_
> 8η ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ
> 
> 1/2 κούπα γάλα 1,5%
> 100gr. γιαούρτι 2%
> 5 κουταλιές της σούπας σκράμπλ με πατάτα βρασμένη
> 100gr. ζελέ
> 5 κουταλιές της σούπας σκράμπλ με πατάτα βρασμένη


Marymary to ''σκραμπλ'' τι ειναι ? 
Γενικά βλέπω οτι ''κατηφορίζεις'' γρήγορα ,μπράβο.

----------


## blazen

πρ. μισή αραβική πίτα με τυρί και γαλοπούλα .
δε. μισό τοστ
μεσ. ένα φρούτο 
απ. τίποτα 
βρα. λίγο κοτόπουλο με λίγο ρύζι. 
Πριν από λίγο . μισό μήλο αλεσμενo με παγάκια στο μουλτι (γρανίτα) :P

----------


## lila198621

blazen δεν ειναι λιγη η πρωτεινη που τρως?

----------


## rozeta

σημερα
1 ποτηρι γαλα 1.5 %
1 φρυγανια με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα
λιγο κοτοπουλο και λιγο κουνουπιδι
4 φετουλες αχλαδι
1 γιαουρτι 0 %

----------


## rozeta

σημερα
1 ποτηρι γαλα 1.5 %
1 φρυγανια με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα
λιγο κοτοπουλο και λιγο κουνουπιδι
4 φετουλες αχλαδι
1 γιαουρτι 0 %

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες ενα φρεντο
μισο κουλουρακι
γαλλικο
1/3 απο κρουασαν
ξυλακι κοτοπουλο λιγο λιγοτερο απο μισο,μια μπουκια ψωμι
ενα κομματακι κρεμμυδοπιτα
ενα φρεντο
ενα κομματακι σπανακοπιτα
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
σημερα 85,700  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

χθες 

π- γαλα με πρωτεινη
δεκ- 1/2 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης λίγο μπανανα
μεσ- υπολοιπη μπανανα και κουλουρι,1 παξιμαδακι , 30γρ γραβιερα
απ- 1/2 αυγο,πιπερια, 1/2 παξιμαδακι
βρ- το ιδιο με απογευμα, 1/2 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο με γλουταμινη

----------


## marymary_ed

9η ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

1/2 φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι

5 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένα κοτόπουλο καρότο πατάτα κρεμμύδι

1/2 μπανάνα και 3 κουτ. του γλυκού cottage cheese

4 κουταλιές της σούπας αλεσμένα κοτόπουλο καρότο πατάτα κρεμμύδι

3 κουτ. του γλυκού cottage cheese

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ γαλλικο με γαλα 
μεσ μπιφτεκι 80γρ
απογ μουστοκουλουρο αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## rozeta

σημερα
1 ποτηρι γαλα 1,5%
1 φετα γαλοπουλα
1 φρυγανια με ανθοτυρο
μισο γιαουρτι
λιγο κοτοπουλο με λιγο κουνουπιδι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1/5 ελιοψωμο
γαλλικο καφε
1/3 κορουασαν (δυσκολες μερες.... τα βλεπω κ μπροστα μου ολη μερα δεν αντεξα κ δοκιμασα λιγο κ σημερα)
100 γρμ φασσολακια με κολοκυθακι
1 φρεντο
80γρμ μακαρονια με τυρι

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π- γαλα με πρωτεινη
δεκ- 1 κριθινο , 15γρ γραβιερα, 2 φραουλες
μεσ- 1 κριθινο, 1/2 αυγο
απ- 1/2 αυγο,2 πτι μπερ ολικης
προ βραδυ- 2 παξιμαδακια χαρουπιου, λιγο χυμο πορτοκαλι
βρ- 1 μπιφτεκι , 1/4 πιτα ολικης αλεσης, λίγο ντοματα, 1κσ γιαουρτι

----------


## marymary_ed

10η ΗΜΕΡΑ 2ΟΥ 1ΟΗΜΕΡΟΥ - ΑΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ

200 gr γάλα 1,5%
100 gr γιαούρτι 2%
2 κουταλιές της σούπας κολοκυθάκι βρασμένο και 1 κουταλιά της σούπας cottage cheese
100 gr γιαούρτι 2%
2 κουταλιές της σούπας κολοκυθάκι βρασμένο

ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΕΣΜΕΝΑ, ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ "ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ"

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ ενα μουστοκουλουρο 
μεσ 7 γαυρους τηγανητους μια φετα ψωμι
απογ ενα μικρο ρολο κανελας αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι
βρ μια χουφτα σαλατα 50γρ χοιρινο

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο
1 καλτσουνακι χορταρινο
1/2 πιτα σικαλαεως με λιγο τυρι
1 καλτσουνακι
1/3 κρουασαν
1καλτσουνακι
μισο γιαουρτι ακτιβια

----------


## rozeta

σημερα
1 ποτηρι γαλα 1,5%
1 φρυγανια +1 φετα γαλοπουλα+1 κουταλια της σουπας ανθοτυρο
μισο ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι
λιγο κοτοπουλο με λιγο κουνουπιδι

----------


## blazen

Σήμερα :

Πρ : μικρή αραβική πίτα ,με γαλοπούλα και τυρί.
Δε : μισό cottage cheese 
Μεσ : ένα χυμό πορτοκάλι
Απ : ένα μικρο κομμάτι κέικ 
Βρα : δυο φρυγανιές με λίγο τυρί του τοστ 

Τωρα : Ζελέ χωρίς ζάχαρη

----------


## marymary_ed

1η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

100 gr γάλα 1,5%
1 φέτα του τοστ με λίγο τυρί τύπου αλοιφή 
40 gr τόνο με 1 κουταλιά της σούπας κολοκυθάκι βρασμένο 1/2 κουταλιά της σούπας καρότο βρασμένο και 7 μακαρόνια τύπου κοχύλι με τυρί τριμμένο light 
1/2 κούπα φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
100 gr γιαούρτι 2%
40 gr τόνο με 1/2 κουταλιά της σούπας κολοκυθάκι βρασμένο 1/2 κουταλιά της σούπας καρότο βρασμένο

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο
1 φετα ψωμι με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη
1 μπανανα
1 φετα ψωμι με μαρμελαδα
100γρμ μακαρονακι με ντοματουλα φρεσκια,βασιλικο κ τυρι
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
1 αυγο με 1κουταλια λαδι κ μιση φετα ψωμι
λιγους ηλισπορους

----------


## rozeta

σημερα
1 ποτηρι γαλα 1,5%
1 φρυγανια με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα
μοσχαρι με πρασινα φασολακια
1ποτηρι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι
πρασινα φασολακια

----------


## *Katie

σημερα
π- γαλα με πρωτεινη
δεκ- 2 πτι μπερ ολικης και λιγο χυμο και γλουταμινη
μεσ- 1/2 τοστ 
απ- 3 ξηρους καρπους και λιγο μπανανα
βρ- 15 γρ γραβιερα, 1 κριθινο, 1 ασπραδι αυγου
και πρεπει να πιω αλλη μια γλουταμινη αλλα να δω πως θα την παλεψω

----------


## marymary_ed

2η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

100 gr γάλα 1,5%
1 φέτα του τοστ με λίγο τυρί τύπου αλοιφή 
40 gr μοσχάρι με 1/2 κουταλιά της σούπας κολοκυθάκι 1/2 κουταλιά της σούπας καρότο και 1/2 κουτ.της σούπας πατάτα όλα αυτά στο φούρνο μόνο με νερό και αλάτι.
1 παγωτό ξυλάκι 0%
40 gr μοσχάρι με 1/2 κουταλιά της σούπας κολοκυθάκι 1/2 κουταλιά της σούπας καρότο και 1/2 κουτ.της σούπας πατάτα όλα αυτά στο φούρνο μόνο με νερό και αλάτι.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά και πολλά πολλά φιλάκια σε όλους...... έχω πάνω απο 1,5 μήνα να σας γράψω και πάντα σας σκέφτομαι, όλοι έχετε μεγάλες διαφορές στα κιλά και χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό, εγώ σε 5 μέρες κλείνω 7 μήνες απο την επέμβαση και όλα κυλούν φυσιολογικά, το θέμα του σιδήρου υπάρχει αλλά δεν υπάρχει πλέον η μεγάλη τριχόπτωση επίσης υπάρχει και η αναμενώμενη χαλάρωση ( το λιγότερο είναι αυτό φυσικά!!)
Πολλά νέα παιδιά βλέπω και χαίρομαι, σας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!

----------


## Alina_ed

XristinaNikolas φιλακια κ απο μενα χαιρομαι που ολα πανε καλα κ με το θεμα του σιδηρου ευχομαι γρηγορα να τακτοποιηθει. τα μαλλακια κ η χαλαρωση ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα τα περιμεναμε.. αν κ να πω την αληθεια τα μαλλια ειναι ενας μεγαλος πονος κ για μενα.τα πιανω κοτσο για να μην ανοιγει η κορφη γιατι ειναι πολυ εντονη η καραφλιτσα αλλα οκ που θα παει θα περασει κ αυτο...

----------


## blazen

Σήμερα 

Πρ : Ένα κρουασάν σοκολάτας και αυγά τηγανιτά με μπέικον
Δε : Μια Ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα
Με : Μια μερίδα πανσετα με πορτοκάλι & λίγες τηγανιτές πατάτες
Απ : Μια βάφλα με τρεις μπάλες παγωτό
Βρ : Μια μπριζόλα στα κάρβουνα. 

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙʼ ΣΛΙΒΑΤΟΙ :P :P :P :P :tumble:

----------


## Mak

καλησπέρα!
π- γάλα με σκόνη πρωτείνης
δ- λίγη σοκολάτα και ένα παξιμαδάκι χαρουπιού
μ- ένα αυγό με μια φετα ψωμί
α- δυο κριθινα παξιμαδακια με τυρι flair και γάλα με σκόνη πρωτείνης
β- σπιτικο ποπκορν

----------


## Alina_ed

blazen χιχιχ πολυ ωραιο το μενου σου! :P εγω ομως σημερα σχεδον το εκανα! πολλες παρασπονδιες αλλα πηγα 85!κ ειπα να μου χαρισω λιγο... :P
σημερα λοιπον 
φρεντο κ μια φετα ψωμι με μιση κουταλια μελι
μιση πιτα κυπριακη με κοτομπεικον!,μαρουλι κ ντοματα
την αλλη μιση πιτα
ενα μικρο παγωτο φραουλας
ενα κομματακι σοκολατα 3 τετραγωνακια μικρα,1 αχλαδι
μισο τοστ

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> πηγα 85!κ ειπα να μου χαρισω λιγο... :P


Μπράβο βρε! Τρέλεια! Και εις κατώτερα!

----------


## rozeta

σημερα
1ποτηρ γαλα 1,5 %
κρεας μοσχαρι με φασολακια
1 φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα

σημερα η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εκανα τα 5 γευματα που ''πρεπει'', αλλα δεν πεινουσα και δεν υπηρχε λογος να πιεσω το στομαχι μου

----------


## rozeta

> _Originally posted by blazen_
> Σήμερα 
> 
> Πρ : Ένα κρουασάν σοκολάτας και αυγά τηγανιτά με μπέικον
> Δε : Μια Ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα
> Με : Μια μερίδα πανσετα με πορτοκάλι & λίγες τηγανιτές πατάτες
> Απ : Μια βάφλα με τρεις μπάλες παγωτό
> Βρ : Μια μπριζόλα στα κάρβουνα. 
> 
> ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙʼ ΣΛΙΒΑΤΟΙ :P :P :P :P :tumble:


 blazen οταν αρχισα να διαβαζω, τρελαθηκα, λεω τι γραφει, εχει ξεφυγει, που τα χωρεσε ολα αυτα το στομαχι. καλη η φαρσουλα σου :starhit: :starhit: :starhit:

----------


## *Katie

blazen καλο πολυ καλο:lol::lol::lol:
ουτε στα 3 χρονια με σληβ δεν θα μπορεις να τα φας ολα αυτα!!!! Με ψαρωσες η αληθεια ειναι για λιγο!!!

χθες

π- λιγο φρεσκο χυμο με γλουταμινη, 2 κριθινα ,30γρ γραβιερα
δεκ- 2 πτι μπερ ολικης και λιγο αχλαδι
μεσ- 70γρ γλωσσα ψητη ,1/3 πατατα βραστη,μια μπουκια σαλατα
απ- φρεσκο χυμο με γλουταμινη και 2 παξιμαδακια χαρουπιου
βρ- ενα ντακο και λιγο χυμο με γλουταμινη ξανα

μην χτυπας Γιωτα ξερω δεν εφαγα το αυγο μου αλλα δεν αντεχα ... επισης δεν ειχα γαλα να πιω την πρωτεινη και το εριξα στις γλουταμινες .
σημερα ξανα στα ροφηματα και στα αυγα.

----------


## *Katie

Γιωτα το ανεχεσαι το πρωτεινουχο ροφημα? φουσκωνεις ?

----------


## marymary_ed

3η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

100 gr γάλα 1,5%
2.5/4 βραστό αυγό
7 κουταλιές της σούπας κοφτό μακαρονάκι σκέτο με τυρί light
1 φέτα του τοστ με λίγο τυρί τύπου αλοιφή 
100 gr γιαούρτι 2%

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Γιωτα το ανεχεσαι το πρωτεινουχο ροφημα? φουσκωνεις ?


κατερινάκι, το πινω πολυ άνετα και δεν με φουσκωνει καθολου! ουτε το αυγο με πειραζει, το τέρας της σληβοφύσης είμαι, όλα τα σφαζω όλα τα μαχαιρώνω! :lol:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Γιωτα το ανεχεσαι το πρωτεινουχο ροφημα? φουσκωνεις ?
> 
> 
> κατερινάκι, το πινω πολυ άνετα και δεν με φουσκωνει καθολου! ουτε το αυγο με πειραζει, το τέρας της σληβοφύσης είμαι, όλα τα σφαζω όλα τα μαχαιρώνω! :lol:


μαμω το !! πως θα αντεξω ενα μηνα αυτη η δουλεια...αχχχ ας οψεται το ονειρο :wink1::wink1:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

> _Originally posted by blazen_
> Σήμερα 
> 
> Πρ : Ένα κρουασάν σοκολάτας και αυγά τηγανιτά με μπέικον
> Δε : Μια Ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα
> Με : Μια μερίδα πανσετα με πορτοκάλι & λίγες τηγανιτές πατάτες
> Απ : Μια βάφλα με τρεις μπάλες παγωτό
> Βρ : Μια μπριζόλα στα κάρβουνα. 
> 
> ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙʼ ΣΛΙΒΑΤΟΙ :P :P :P :P :tumble:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλίνα για το 85, super!!!

----------


## marleokar

Γεια σε όλους 
εχω πολλές μέρες να γράψω , εχω μπλεξει λιγο με τη δουλεια και με κάποια προβληματακια τελευταία.
Δεν θα γράψω τι εχω φάει όλες αυτές τις μέρες , θα γράψω μόνο ότι έχθες που ήταν και η πρώτη μέρα της περιόδου μου , εκνευρόιστηκα πολύ με τον ευατόμου , δεν σταμάτησα να τσιμπολογάω και να τρωω βλακείες (2 ζελε, 2 μπαλες παγωτο , 10 καρυδια ,10 αμύγδαλα, 1 μπανανα , 1 τοστ , μια πηρουνια ομελέτα, 1κουταλιά μερέντα), είναι η πρώτη φορά που μου συμβαίνει αυτό μετα τους 2 μήνες χειρουργείο. 
Ελπίζω να οφείλεται στην περίοδο και να μην ξαναγίνει γιατι δεν την παλεύω , έπαιρνα 1 ξηρο καρπό και ξαναπήγαινα μετα απο λίγο και να θέλω γλυκό δεν μπορούσα να κρατηθώ με τίποτα και μόλις σαβούρωνα έβριζα τον ευατό μου αλλα το ξαναέκανα..
Βεβαια το γεγονός οτι η ζυγαριά κατέβηκε πολύ με καθυσηχάζει, αισίως στα 108... δεν είναι και άσχημα 27 κιλα.

----------


## marleokar

Ευτυχώς σήμερα η διατροφή μου κυλάει κανονικά 

π- τπτ
δ- 2 κρακεράκια
μ- 2 κρακεράκια όλη μέρα στους δρόμους σήμερα 
α- 1 χυμό αμιτα
β- θα βράσω 1 αυγό και θα φαω και λίγο τυρι όταν πάω σπίτι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα ημουν ολη μερα στους δρομους αλλα οκ νομιζω σχετικα καλα τα πηγα
1 φρεντο
ενα μικρο σαντουιτσακι γαλοπουλας
1 φρεντο 
1/3 τοστ με γαλοπουλα ,τυρι ντοματα
1/3 τοστ κ 5 γουλιες μαυροδαφνη
1/3 τοστ (επιτελους το καταφερα :P )
1 πορτοκαλι

----------


## blazen

Σήμερα :

Έφαγα ελαφριά γιατί δεν κατάφερα να χωνέψω την χτεσινή πανσέτα με πορτοκάλι κ.τ.λ. :P :P :P 

Πρ : Δυο φρυγανιές με λίγο τυρί του τοστ και γαλοπούλα
Δε : ενα κριτσινι \
Με : 2 κριτσινια ----> δεν πρόλαβα λόγο φόρτου εργασίας 
Απ: τίποτα /
βρ: λίγα μακαρόνια με κέτσαπ σε πιάτο φρούτου 
Πριν από λίγο ένα γιαούρτι 1.5%

Μια ερώτηση : αλκοόλ πότε ήπιατε μετά την επέμβαση ?

----------


## marymary_ed

4η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

100 gr γάλα 1,5%
5 κουταλιές της σούπας μοσχάρι με κολοκυθάκι και καρότο βρασμένα 
100gr ζελέ 
1 φέτα του τοστ με λίγο τυρί τύπου αλοιφή

----------


## *Katie

Blazen Μετα το τριμηνο ηπια 1/2 ποτηρι κρασι μετα απο φαγητο , δεν μπορουσα παραπανω. μετά το εξαμηνο ολοκληρο το ποτηρι κρασι ΠΑΝΤΑ μετα απο φαγητο ΠΟΤΕ νυστικος γιατι θα παθεις εντονο υπογλυκαιμικο επεισόδιο και θα λιποθημήσεις ( παρολιγο να την πατησω εγω). Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι μετά τον χρόνο μπόρεσα και ήπια σε έξοδο 5 μικρά ποτηρακια κρασι συνοδευομενα απο μεζεδες!!! Εκανα κεφαλι αλλα δεν με χαλασαν! Γιούπι :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Ενιωσα φυσιολογικός ανθρωπος. Γενικά δεν είμαι τυπος του αλκοολ αλλά μου αρέσει όταν βγαινω με την παρεα να μπορώ να συμμετεχω και εγώ. Δεν εχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη ποτά όπως ουισκι, βοτκα κλπ φοβαμαι αλλά δεν μου κάνουν και ιδιαιτερη αισθηση ως ποτα.

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π-- γαλα με πρωτεινη
δεκ- 1 κριθινο με 30γρ γραβιερα, λιγο χυμο με γλουταμινη
μεσ- 2 κομματακια τυροπιτα ενα ασπραδι αυγου
απ- 1 παξιμαδακι χαρουπιου, λιγο χυμο με γλουταμινη
βρ- πιατακι του γλυκου μακαρονια με 1κσ τυρι και μανιταρια ψητα

----------


## Mak

καλημέρα σας!
Χτες:
-δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι
- ένα μικρό παστέλι
-ένα αυγό και μια φέτα ψωμί
- πρωτεϊνικό ρόφημα γάλακτος
-ένα φρέσκο χυμό πορτοκάλι
-ηλιόσπορους και λίγη σοκολάτα(η κραιπάλη της ημέρας!)

----------


## blazen

Σημερα 

Πρ: 2 φρυγανιές με τυρί και γαλοπούλα 
Δε : μισή μεξικάνικη πίτα (tortillas) με γαλοπουλα και τυρι 
Με : μiση μεξικάνικη πίτα με γαλοπούλα και τυρί
Απ :δυο κριτσινια (μικρά) 
Βρ: γιουβαρλάκια σε πιάτο φρούτου

----------


## rozeta

1 ποτηρι γαλα 1,5%
1 φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα
1φρ.ολ.αλ. με 1 κουταλια της σουπας φασολακια και λιγο ανθοτυρο
1 φετα γαλοπουλα με ανθοτυρο
1 κουταλια της σουπας μοσχαρακι με μια κουταλια της σουπας φασολακια

----------


## Mak

σήμερα τα εξής:

π- ένα πρωτεϊνικό ρόφημα
δ- τρία μίνι πιτάκια κολοκυθιού
μ- ένα αυγό με μια φετα ψωμί
α- ηλιόσπορους και λίγη σοκολάτα, ένα πρωτεϊνικό ρόφημα
β- δυο παξιμαδάκια κρίθινα με φέτα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 μινι σαντουιτσακι με γαλοπουλα κ τυρι
1 φρεντο
μισο κρουασαν (αχ αυτα τα σεμηναρια με πιανει πεινα...)
1φρεντο
λιγο ψωμι,μιση φετα περιπου
1φρεντο
μισο πορτοκαλι
μια φετα ψωμι,1 γαλοπουλα ,μισο τυρι

----------


## rozeta

σημερα
1 ποτηρι γαλα 1,5%
τρεις πιρουνιες φασολακια και ενα μικρο κομματι ανθοτυρο και 1 φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως
1 φρυγ.ολ.αλ. με 2 φετες γαλοπουλα
μισο γιαουρτι

----------


## marymary_ed

5η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

100 gr γάλα 1,5%
1/2 ψωμί του τοστ με τυρί spread 
30gr τόνο σε νερό με 1 κουταλιά κολοκυθάκι και καρότο βρασμένα
100gr ζελέ 
30gr τόνο σε νερό με 1 κουταλιά κολοκυθάκι και καρότο βρασμένα

----------


## marymary_ed

6η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

1/2 ψωμί του τοστ 
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5% 
1 κουταλιά της σούπας κοτόπουλο με 1 κουταλιά καρότο βρασμένα ,1 κουταλιά του γλυκού τυρί cottage και 1/5 ψωμί
100gr ζελέ 
1 κουταλιά της σούπας κοτόπουλο με 1 κουταλιά καρότο βρασμένα ,1 κουταλιά του γλυκού τυρί cottage

----------


## blazen

marymary τα πας πολύ καλά .

Σήμερα 

πρ: Δυο φρυγανιές με τυρί του τοστ 
Δε: Μισό τοστ 
Με: Τίποτα (λόγο φόρτου εργασίας):cool rsvd:
Απ : Μια μπουκιά κοτόπουλο 
Βρ : Δυο μέτρια μπιφτέκια ψητά

----------


## *Katie

επανερχομαι και εγω μετα το χειρουργειο μου 
χθες
π-- γαλα με πρωτεινη
δεκ- 1 κριθινο με γραβιερα
μεσ- 1 μπιφτεκι 2 κομματακια πατατα φουρνου
απο- 1/2 μπιφτεκι , λιγο χυμο με γλουταμινη
βρ- γαλα με πρωτεινη

----------


## Alina_ed

καλη αναρωση κατερινα  :Smile:  
χτες 
φρεντο
μιση μπαλα παγωτο χωρις ζαχαρη
μιση πιτα με λαχανικα 
την υπολοιπη πιτα κ 2 κοτομπουκιες(ψητες)
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
μια μπανανα
μιση χουφτα μπανανες αποξηραμενες κ φραγκοσταφυλλα

----------


## *Katie

ευχαριστω Αλινα μου!!!

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Περαστικά Κατερινάκι μου, λοιπόν εχθές
πρ. 1 γιαουρτι άπαχο και 1 κ.γ λινέλαιο
δεκ. 2 κριτσίνια μαύρα με ηλιόσπορους
μεσ. 2 κ.σ πέννα και 2.κ.σ σάλτσα και 3 κομ. ντομάτα
απ. 1 μικρό κομμάτι σπιτική χορτόπιτα
βρ. 1 γιαουρτι άπαχο, 2 φράουλες,1κ.γ μέλι, κανέλα, όλα ανακατεμένα και λίγο αργ'οτερα 1 κουλουράκι πασχαλινο διαίτης!

----------


## marymary_ed

7η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

1/2 ψωμί του τοστ 
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5% 
3 κουταλιές της σούπας χυλοπίτες με 2 κουτ. του γλυκού άπαχο τυρί 
100gr ζελέ 
3 κουταλιές της σούπας χυλοπίτες με 2 κουτ. του γλυκού άπαχο τυρί

----------


## marymary_ed

8η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

1/2 κούπα φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
1/2 ψωμί του τοστ με τυρί spead 
1 βραστό αυγό με 1/2 κολοκυθάκι
1/2 μπανάνα
1 βραστό αυγό με 1/2 κολοκυθάκι

----------


## *Katie

Ευχαριστω ΧριστιναΝικολας για τα περαστικα ,ηδη είμαι καλυτερα!!!
χθες
π- γαλα με πρωτεινη
δεκ- 2 κριθινα με γραβιερα
μεσ- 1 φτερουγα κοτοπουλο, λιγο χυμο με γλουταμινη
απ- ρυζι σε πιατακι γλυκου και ενα σπιρτοκουτο φετα και 20γρ μαυρη σοκολατα
βρ- γαλα με πρωτεινη και πιο αργα 1 σακουλακι δρακουλινια!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας!
χτες
φρεντο
μισο κουλουρι
μισο κουλουρι
φρεντο
80γρμ μακαρονακι με θαλασσινα,μια κουταλια σαλατα
λιγο κρουασαν (ουφ να σταματησω να τα βλεπω μπροστα μου),λιγα φραγγοσταφυλλα κ αποξυραμενες μπανανες
μιση κουπα γαλα με κεικ σοκολατας με γλυκαντικο
μισο λουκανικο, μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ κ μια φετα ντοματα
ξανα μακαρονακι με θαλασσινα κ σαλατα πιο λιγη ποσσοτητα.

----------


## *Katie

Alinaki βλεπω εφαγες λουκανικακι. πως σου ηρθε στο στομαχι? το κρατησες?

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι μια χαρα το κρατησα!  :Smile:  γευστικα αηδιασα λιγο αλλα με το ψωμακι κ τη ντοματουλα πηγε κατω :P

----------


## marymary_ed

9η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

1/2 ψωμί του τοστ με τυρί spead 
1 κουταλιά της σούπας κοτόπουλο με 1 κουταλιά της σούπας πατάτα και κολοκυθάκι (όλα στο φούρνο με νερό και αλάτι)
Αυτά πρόλαβα να φάω γιατί μετά με έπιασε ............ γαστρεντερίτιδα ..... και δως του εμετός και διάρροια όλο το απόγευμα μέχρι αργά το βράδυ που κοιμήθηκα .
Το περίεργο είναι πως ξεκόλλησε η ζυγαριά 300 ολόκληρα γραμμάρια πιο κάτω (χα χα χα μιλάμε για φοβερή απώλεια!!)
Σήμερα είναι η 10η ημέρα του 3ου 10ημέρου με μαλακές τροφές και υποτίθεται ότι αύριο θα ξεκινήσω να τρώω κανονικά ???
Τί όμως δεν μου έχει πει, την έπαιρνα και στο τηλέφωνο και το είχε κλειστό , λογικά την έχει κάνει για Πάσχα !!!
Θέλω τα φώτα σας κλείνω μήνα αύριο και δεν ξέρω τι θα πρέπει να τρώω από αύριο , κορίτσια πείτε μου !
(έχω κάνει και αφαίρεση χολής μαζί με την sleeve)

----------


## blazen

ʼνετα μπορείς να φας αρκετά ,αρκεί να τα μασάς καλά και να μην βιάζεσαι : Κρέας σε κιμά (πχ μπιφτέκι,μακαρόνια με κιμά κλπ) , κοτόπουλο καλοβρασμενο η ψητό, φρυγανιά σταρένια , τυρί καλά μασημένο , φρούτα σε κομπόστα (αλλα όχι ανανά ) , πατάτες βραστές η στο φούρνο κλπ
Γενικά άρχισε με πολύ μικρές ποσότητες .
Να αποφυγής : κρέας κομμάτι (πχ μπριζόλα η μοσχάρι κομμάτι) Ωμά σκληρά φρούτα πχ ανανά ,μήλο , ξηρούς καρπούς ,όσπρια , ντομάτες με τα σπορια και την φλούδα , αγγούρι (τα σπόρια) ακτινίδιο (τα σπόρια) ,ψωμί ολικής άλεσης κλπ

Σου έδωσα περίπου αυτά που μου ειπε ο διατροφολόγος που με παρακολουθεί για τον δευτέρο μήνα μετά την επέμβαση ,πιστεύω να πάρεις κάποια ιδέα .

Επίσης πρέπει να τρως ενδιάμεσα στα γεύματα για να μην σε πιάσει έντονη πείνα (που δεν πιστεύω να σε πιάσει λόγο σημαντικής έλλειψης γρελινης ) και φας βιαστικά τα βασικά γεύματα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ κακαο με γλυκαντικο
μεσ 70γρ χταποδι μια πηρουνια μακαρονια
απογ μουστοκουλουρο αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι
βρ μισο τοστ ενα κομματι ντοματα

----------


## marymary_ed

blazen σε ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες. Να ρωτήσω κάτι ? Μαγειρευτά με ντομάτα και λάδι μπορώ να φάω π.χ κοκκινιστό , γεμιστά , σουτζουκάκια κτλ. (επειδή έκανα και αφαίρεση χολής με την sleeve) ?

----------


## marymary_ed

10η ΗΜΕΡΑ 3ου 10ημέρου - ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ

1/2 ψωμί του τοστ με τυρί spead 
1 κουταλιά της σούπας κοτόπουλο με 1 κουταλιά της σούπας πατάτα και κολοκυθάκι (όλα στο φούρνο με νερό και αλάτι)
100 gr ζελέ
1 κουταλιά της σούπας κοτόπουλο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ κακαο με γλυκαντικο
μεσ μιση κουπα γιγαντες μια μικρη φετα ψωμι
απογ ενα παξιμαδι μια φετα τυρι
βρ ενα παξιμαδι 1/4 ντοματα

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες
1 μπουκια τυροπιτακι
1 μανιταροπιτακι νηστισιμο πολυ ελαφρυ  :Smile: 
1φρεντο
5 αμυγδαλα,λιγα γκοτζι
1 τυροπιτακι μικρο
5 αμυγδαλα,λιγα φραγκοσταφυλλα κ λιγα γκοτζι
μισο μπολακι παγωτου ρυζι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα 
πρ ενα παξιμαδι 20γρ τυρι
δεκ κακαο με γλυκαντικο και μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ μια κουπα χορτοσουπα με ταχινι αλαδωτη(τη ζηλεψα που την ετρωγε η μανα μου εκανε και κρυο)
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια ταραμα αργοτερα μια μικρη φετα τσουρεκι
βρ μια κουπα χορτοσουπα με ταχινι αλαδωτη

----------


## blazen

Πασχαλινή διατροφή :P 

Πρ. Τίποτα 
Δε. 2 κομματιακια λουκάνικο στα κάρβουνα 
Με . λίγο Κοκορέτσι ,ένα πολύ μικρο κομμάτι τυρόπιτα , τρεις πιρουνιές σουφλέ .
Απ . λίγο παγωτό με ραβανί + καφέ 
Βρα . τίποτα .

Κάλο Πάσχα σε όλους.

----------


## lila198621

τα κεφαλια μεσα και σημερα
πρ ενα κουλουρι πασχαλινο
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ μιση κουπα γιγαντες μια δαγκωνια φετα
απογ μισο τοστ αργοτερα καφε και μιση φετα ψωμι
βρ ενα μανιταρι ψητο μια φετα τυρι μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## blazen

Σήμερα 

Πρ μισό Τοστ 
Δε ένα φρούτο 
Με ένα τοστ 
Απ ένα γιαούρτι 
Βρ κοτόπουλο ψητό ψημένο στο γκριλ
Και από σήμερα αρχίζω περπάτημα κάθε βράδυ (45 λεπτά )

----------


## korina1985

Γεια σας και από μένα! Αν και είμαι καιρό γραμμένη στο site, αποφάσισα επιτέλους να γράψω και εγώ για τη διατροφή μου. 

Λοιπόν.....
Τις πρώτες 15 ημέρες έπινα 500ml νερό, 500ml ζωμό που αποτελούνταν είτε από (ποντίκι, καρότο και πατάτα) είτε από (μπακαλιάρο , καρότο, πατάτα) , 250ml χυμό πορτοκάλι και 250ml γάλα χωρίς καμιά απολύτως αλλαγή.
Από τότε η καθημερινή μου διατροφή έχει ως εξής :
18/3/2012
Πρωινό: 125ml γάλα
Πρόγευμα: 125ml χυμός ροδάκινο
Μεσημεριανό: 2κσ αλεσμένο μπακαλιάρο με πατάτα και ανθότυρο 
Απογευματινό: 2κσ φρουτόκρεμα μήλο- μπανάνα
Βραδινό: 2κσ αλεσμένο μπακαλιάρο με πατάτα και ανθότυρο

19/3/2012
Πρωινό: 125ml γάλα
Μεσημεριανό: 2κσ αλεσμένο μπακαλιάρο με πατάτα
Απογευματινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Βραδινό: 2κσ αλεσμένο μπακαλιάρο με πατάτα και ανθότυρο

20/3/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Μεσημεριανό: 2κσ κρεατόσουπα (με ποντικάκι) 
Απογευματινό: 125ml χυμός πορτοκάλι
Βραδινό:2κσ κρεατόσουπα 

21/3/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ φρουτόκρεμα μήλο- μπανάνα
Μεσημεριανό: 2κσ κρεατόσουπα 
Απογευματινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Βραδινό:2κσ κρεατόσουπα 

22/3/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Μεσημεριανό: 2κσ αλεσμένα φασολάκια (πατάτα, καρότο και ανθότυρο)
Απογευματινό: 2κσ αλεσμένα φασολάκια (πατάτα, καρότο και ανθότυρο)
Βραδινό: ½ αυγό

23/3/2012 και 24/3/2012
Πρωινό: 125ml ζελέ
Πρόγευμα: 1 ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι 
Μεσημεριανό: 2κσ αλεσμένα φασολάκια (πατάτα, καρότο και ανθότυρο)
Απογευματινό: ½ αυγό 
Βραδινό: 2κσ αλεσμένα φασολάκια (πατάτα, καρότο και ανθότυρο)

25/3/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Πρόγευμα: 1κσ κρέμα βανίλια Γιώτης
Μεσημεριανό: 2 κγλ κρέας αλεσμένο (μου έπεσε βαρύ)
Απογευματινό: 125ml χυμός πορτοκάλι

26/3/2012 μέχρι 29/3/2012 
Πρωινό: φρουτόκρεμα μήλο μπανάνα
Μεσημεριανό: 2κσ τόνος με ρύζι
Απογευματινό: 1 αυγό
Βραδινό 2κσ γιαούρτι

30/3/2012 και 31/3/2012 
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Μεσημεριανό: 30γρ κοτόπουλο με 1 κγλ γιαούρτι 
Απογευματινό: 1 ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι

1/4/2012
Πρωινό: 3κγλ ζελέ
Πρόγευμα: 125ml χυμό πορτοκάλι
Μεσημεριανό: 20γρ χοιρινό ψητό με 1 μικρό κομματάκι πατάτα 1κγλ γιαούρτι
Βραδινό: 20γρ χοιρινό ψητό με 1 μικρό κομματάκι πατάτα 1κγλ γιαούρτι

2/4/2012
Πρωινό: 3κγλ ζελέ
Πρόγευμα: 125ml χυμό πορτοκάλι
Μεσημεριανό: 20γρ χοιρινό ψητό με 1 μικρό κομματάκι πατάτα 1κγλ γιαούρτι
Βραδινό: 3 μικρά κομματάκια λουκάνικο γαλοπούλας ψητό

3/4/2012
Πρωινό: 1 δαγκωνιά μικρή μπουγάτσα
Μεσημεριανό: 125ml σούπα ( αλεσμένα: μαρουλάκι πατάτα καρότο) και αυγολέμονο

4/4/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Πρόγευμα: 1 αυγό
Μεσημεριανό 125ml σούπα ( αλεσμένα: μαρουλάκι πατάτα καρότο) και αυγολέμονο
Απογευματινό: 125ml χυμό πορτοκάλι
Βραδινό: 1/2 μπιφτέκι λαχανικών

5/4/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι με 3 μικρές φράουλες
Μεσημεριανό 125ml σούπα ( αλεσμένα: μαρουλάκι πατάτα καρότο) και αυγολέμονο
Απογευματινό: 125ml χυμό πορτοκάλι
Βραδινό:125ml σούπα ( αλεσμένα: μαρουλάκι πατάτα καρότο) και αυγολέμονο

6/4/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Μεσημεριανό: 125ml σούπα ( αλεσμένα: μαρουλάκι πατάτα καρότο) και αυγολέμονο
Βραδινό: 1 πιρουνιά καρμπονάρα (βαριά! Πολύ βαριά)

7/4/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Μεσημεριανό: &#188; τόνου με 2 φύλλα μαρούλι
Απογευματινό: 1 αυγό με τομάτα
Βραδινό: &#188; τόνου με 2 φύλλα μαρούλι

8/4/2012
Πρωινό: 2κσ γιαούρτι
Μεσημεριανό: &#188; τόνου με 
Απογευματινό: 125ml χυμό πορτοκάλι και 2 ώρες αργότερα 3 φράουλες με 1 κγλ γιαούρτι
Βραδινό: 20γρ κοτόπουλο με 2 φύλλα μαρούλι

9/4/2012
Πρωινό: 125ml γάλα
Πρόγευμα: 1 κριμ κράκερ
Μεσημεριανό: 20γρ κοτόπουλο + 1κγλ γιαούρτι + 2 μικρά φύλλα μαρούλι
Βραδινό: 20γρ κοτόπουλο + 1κγλ γιαούρτι + 2 μικρά φύλλα μαρούλι

10/4/2012 και 11/04/2012
Πρωινό: 125ml γάλα
Μεσημεριανό: Σούπα (Μαρούλι, καρότο, πατάτα) + 1κγλ γιαούρτι
Απογευματινό: 1 αυγό με τομάτα
Βραδινό: Σούπα (Μαρούλι, καρότο, πατάτα) + 1κγλ γιαούρτι

12/4/2012
Πρωινό: 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα + 125ml γάλα 
Μεσημεριανό: 3 δαγκωνιές σάντουιτς με μπιφτέκι λαχανικών και τομάτα
Βραδινό: Σούπα (Μαρούλι, καρότο, πατάτα) + 1κγλ γιαούρτι

13/4/2012 (Δεν έγραψα)

14/4/2012
Πρωινό: 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα + 20γρ φέτα
Πρόγευμα: 1 μικρή μπανάνα με 1κγλ γιαούρτι 
Μεσημεριανό: μπριάμ (4 με 5 κομματάκια) με 20γρ φέτα
Απογευματινό: 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα 
Βραδινό: κοτόπουλο, ρύζι με συκωτάκια, αυγό τυρί και σαλάτα (δοκίμασα λίγο απ' όλα )

15/4/2012
Πρωινό: 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα + 20γρ φέτα
Μεσημεριανό: Δοκίμασα: κοκορέτσι, κατσικάκι, τζατζίκι, πορτοκαλόπιτα 
(τώρα δεν θυμάμαι τη ποσότητα, αλλά ήταν τόσο ώστε απλά να χορτάσω και όχι να σκάσω)
Βραδινό: Ήπια μια γλυκιά σοκολάτα (και μου βγήκε ξινή γιατί άρχισε να με πονάει το στομάχι μου)

16/4/2012
Πρωινό: 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα + 20γρ φέτα
Μεσημεριανό: ούτε 20γρ κοτόπουλο + 1 μικρό κομματάκι πατάτα
Απογευματινό: 2κγλ τούρτα σοκολάτα (και εκεί κατάλαβα ότι με πειράζει η σοκολάτα)
Βραδινό: ½ ρυζογκοφρέτα

17/4/2012
Πρωινό: 1 κριτσίνι ολικής 
Μεσημεριανό: 2 κριτσίνια
Απογευματινό: 1 πορτοκάλι
Βραδινό: λίγο ψευτομουσακά με κιμά σόγιας

Προς το παρόν αυτά! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους! :blush:

----------


## blazen

Κορινα ,καλώς σε βρήκαμε ,από ότι κατάλαβα κρατάς σημειώσεις τι τρως κάθε ημέρα ? 

Σήμερα 

Πρ. μια φέτα ψωμί του τοστ με μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη .
Δεκ. ένα χυμό μήλο- ακτινίδιο (250ml)
Με. ένα κουτάκι Cottage cheese 
Απ. ένα πορτοκάλι
Βρ. ένα μικρο Μπιφτέκι

----------


## korina1985

Γεια σου blazen! :spin: Όντως κρατάω σημειώσεις για να μη ξεφεύγω στο τσιμπολόγημα!Πως τα πήγες με το περπάτημα;

Σήμερα
Πρωινό: 2 κριτσίνια ολικής + 125ml γάλα
Πρόγευμα: 125ml χυμό πορτοκάλι και 2κγλ γιαούρτι 
Μεσημεριανό: λίγο ψευτομουσακά με κιμά σόγιας + 20γρ τυρί
Βραδινό: ½ λουκάνικο γαλοπούλας

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ καφε με μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι 2κομματακια ντοματα
απογ μισο τοστ
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by korina1985_
> Γεια σου blazen! :spin: Όντως κρατάω σημειώσεις για να μη ξεφεύγω στο τσιμπολόγημα!Πως τα πήγες με το περπάτημα;
> 
> Σήμερα
> Πρωινό: 2 κριτσίνια ολικής + 125ml γάλα
> Πρόγευμα: 125ml χυμό πορτοκάλι και 2κγλ γιαούρτι 
> Μεσημεριανό: λίγο ψευτομουσακά με κιμά σόγιας + 20γρ τυρί
> Βραδινό: ½ λουκάνικο γαλοπούλας


Κορινα , περπατώ και κάνω μεγάλες αποστάσεις χωρίς να κουράζομαι ιδιαίτερα τώρα. 

Σήμερα 

Πρ. δυο φρυγανιές με τυρι και γαλοπούλα 
Δε. Τίποτα
Με. μπιφτέκι ψητό
Απ. ένα γιαούρτι 1% 
Βρ. Τόνο κονσέρβα σε νερό ,δυο τυράκια λαβας τυρι

----------


## korina1985

Μπράβο! καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι blazen!  :Smile: 
Και εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω γυμναστική αλά δεν προλαβαίνω κάθε μέρα όπως θα ήθελα.  :Frown: 

Σήμερα

Πρωινό: 1 κριτσίνι ολικής + 125ml γάλα
Πρόγευμα:1 κριτσίνι ολικής + ελληνικό καφέ
Μεσημεριανό: Σαλάτα λάχανο + 2κγλ γιαούρτι + 2κγλ λάδι
Βραδινό: 2 πιρουνιές μουσακά + ½ ρυζογκοφρέτα + 30γρ φέτα

----------


## korina1985

Καλημέρα σας!  :Big Grin: 

20/4/2012
Πρωινό: 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα + 125ml γάλα
Πρόγευμα: καφές με ζαχαρίνη και αργότερα λίγο μίλκο (χωρίς ζάχαρη)
Μεσημεριανό: 2 πιρουνιές μακαρόνια 
Απογευματινό: 2 κριτσίνια + 1 δαμάσκηνο 
Βραδινό: 3 φύλλα μικρά γαλλικής σαλάτας + ομελέτα με 1 αυγό και ούτε 10γρ ανθότυρο + 1 κγλ γιαούρτι ? το έκανα να μοιάζει σαν κρέπα. Ήταν πεντανόστιμο!?

21/4/2012
Πρωινό: 2 κριτσίνια ολικής + 1κσ γιαούρτι
Μεσημεριανό: 3 φύλλα μικρά γαλλικής σαλάτας + ομελέτα με 1 αυγό + 1 κγλ γιαούρτι
Βραδινό:3 φύλλα μικρά γαλλικής σαλάτας + ομελέτα με 1 αυγό + 1 κγλ γιαούρτι

22/4/2012
Πρωινό: 2 κριτσίνια ολικής + 1κσ γιαούρτι
Πρόγευμα: καφές χζ 
Μεσημεριανό: 2 κομματάκια κεμπάπ + περίπου 10-20γρ κασέρι + 2 μικρά κομματάκια πατάτα φούρνου + 2 ? 3 πιρουνιές σαλάτα 
Απογευματινό: 4 Doritos (φτου μου! Το ξέρω!) + 1 πορτοκάλι
Βραδινό:3 φύλλα μικρά γαλλικής σαλάτας +1 κγλ γιαούρτι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ κακαο χωρις ζαχαρη με μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ μια αγκιναρα 50γρ αρνι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μιση φετα τυρι αργοτερα ενα καροτο
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση φετα τυρι 2 κουταλιες σαλατα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ φασολακια κοκκινιστα 20γρ φετα
απογ μισο τοστ αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 3/4 καλαμακι χοιρινο 2κομματια πατατα 1 κουταλια του γλυκου γιαουρτι(πιτα δεν εφαγα καθολου)

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 70γρ ψαρι 2κομματια αγγουρι 2 κομματια ντοματα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 4 κομματακια κολοκυθι τηγανιτο μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## *Katie

Λιλα τα πας καταπληκτικά με την διατροφή σου. Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο, εχεις κάνεις ανατροπη μεγάλη!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα αυτες τις μερες τρωμε στη δουλεια κ τα εχω κανει λιγο μανταρα πρεπει να αρχισω να προσεχω περισσοτερο αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες κρατιεμαι..
χτες
καφε σκετο
ενα κομματακι μικρο πιτσα, 4 κομματακια αγγουρακι,1 καλτσουνι χορταρινο
1 φρεντο σκετο,1 κουλουρακι
90γρμ μακαρονακι με χταποδι κ φετα
ενα ποτηρι του κρασιου γαλα
σημερα 
καφε σκετο
1 λουκανικοπιτακι,μια κουταλιτσα ρωσικη,1/3 τοστ
1 φρεντο σκετο
πιο μετα μαλλον λιγο κουνουπιδι με τυρι κ παξιμαδι
βραδυ γαλα

----------


## lila198621

κατερινακι σε ευχαριστω!!!!!!εισαι το προτυπο μου!!!!!δεν πιστευω πως υπαρχει καποιος εδωμεσα που τρωει καλυτερα απο εσενα.
το σαββατο ειχα κατεβει το πρωι με τη μανα μου σουπερ μαρκετ και δεν ειχα φαει.μου ηρθε μια περιεργη λιγουρα.δεν πεινουσα δεν γουργουριζε το στομαχι μου ή κατι τετοιο.ηθελα να φαω τυροπιτα.ξερετε αυτες τις τρισαθλιες με τις πολλες θερμιδες που κυκλοφορουν στους φουρνους.με σκυλοβρισα εσωτερικα πηρα ενα κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης εφαγα το μισο και ειπα οχι κωλοτυροπιτα δεν θα σου περασει.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ ενα κολοκυθι 2 φετες γαλοπουλα
απογ μισο κολοκυθι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ μια κουταλια τζατζικι που εφτιαξα μονη μου με γιαουρτι 1,5% και μονο 2 κουταλιες λαδι

----------


## *Katie

Καλά το έκανες Λιλα μου, σιγά μην χαράμιζες το κομψο σου στομαχάκι για τις χαζοτυρόπιτες με τα παλιολαδα που μονο καουρες θα σου έφερνε. Και αν την έχεις μεράκι, φτιάξε μια σπιτική και τσάκισε την να την ευχαριστηθείς καθε μέρα για πρωινο. 

πολύ καλή επιλογή το κουλουράκι θεσ/νικης , είναι και αγαπημένο μου!!!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 50γρ κοτοπουλο μια κουταλια τζατζικι 1/4 πατατα ψητη
απογ μια μικρη φετα τσουρεκι μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 2 μανιταρια ψητα χωρις λαδι γεμιστα με τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by lila198621_
> 
> βρ 2 μανιταρια ψητα χωρις λαδι γεμιστα με τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα


Λατρεύω μανιτάρια, ειδικά πλευρώτους ψητά με μπαλσάμικο από πάνω! Γιάμι! 
Λίλα, μπράβο για τη διατροφή σου!

----------


## lila198621

σε ευχαριστω μακ γιωτουλα μου!!!!portobello ηταν τα μανιταρακια μου αλλα και εγω αγαπαω πολυ τα πλευρωτους.

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο 1/2
μπαρα δημητριακων
1/2 μπαρα δημητριακων.2 φετακια αγγουρι,1 πιρουνια μακαρονια με κιμα,1 ελια
1/4 κομματι κεικ σοκολατας λαιτ
1φρεντο 
πιο μετα μαλλον κανενα πορτοκαλι.
παραδοξως δε πειναω καθολου κ τρωω γιατι πρεπει η γιατι τρωνε οι αλλοι που καθομαι μαζι τους κ με ζοριζουν καπως. τελικα η δουλεια βοηθησε πολυ στο θεμα πεινας... ευχομαι να κρατησει αυτο κ να μην ειναι μονο για καμια βδομαδα... στα κιλα σταθερη στα 82 αυτη τη βδομαδα κ ας κουραστηκα τοσο πουφ περιμενα να ειχα χασει το κατι  :Frown: 
η προισταμενη μου με πειραζει τι την ηθελα την επεμβαση! αυτη με το τρεξιμο που μου κανει λεει θα με κανει μοντελακι! μεχρι τον αυγουστο  :Smile:

----------


## mariakriti_ed

σας παρακαλω παρα πολυ μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε σε μια ερωτηση..?? το νερο στο οποιο βλεπω οτι δυσκολευεστε να πιειτε..?? για ποιο λογο συμβαινει αυτο.? υπαρχει πονος ??και για ποσο καιρο διαρκει?

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μαρία σου έγραψα και στο δικό σου τόπικ αλλά θα σου απαντήσω εδώ για το νερό. Επειδή μετά την επέμβαση sleeve το στομάχι μας είναι μικρό πλέον, συν του ότι είναι πρησμένο ακόμα και από την επέμβαση δυσκολευόμαστε να πιούμε νερό. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός μπορούμε να πιούμε μεγαλύτερες γουλιές πιο εύκολα. Όλοι έχουμε θέμα στην αρχή με το νερό, άλλοι πιο πολύ και άλλοι πιο λίγο. Εγώ τώρα που είμαι στους 10 μήνες σλιβάτη μπορώ να πιω με ευκολία νερό, για να καταλάβεις πίνω μισό ποτήρι νερό κανονικά με 2-3 γουλιές και το άλλο μισό ποτήρι μετά από 5-7 λεπτά. Οι περισσότεροι έχουμε ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι νερό δίπλα μας όλη μέρα και πίνουμε κάθε τόσο. Εγώ τώρα πίνω 2,5-3,5 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα.

----------


## mariakriti_ed

δηλαση νιωθεις πονο η απλα δεν < κατεβαινει > ?

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by mariakriti_
> δηλαση νιωθεις πονο η απλα δεν < κατεβαινει > ?


Αν πιεις γρήγορα 3-4 γουλιές ,μετά νιώθεις μια ελαφριά φούσκωση ,τίποτα σπουδαίο ,εγώ πίνω 2 γουλιές σταματάω για λίγο (1/2 λεπτακι ) και μετά συνεχίζω με τον ίδιο ρυθμό ,μπορώ με αυτό τον τρόπο να πιω και δυο ποτήρια συνεχόμενα.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Δε νοιώθεις πόνο, νοιώθεις το στομάχι βαρύ σα να έχεις φάει τσιμέντο ένα πράμα και δεν μπορείς να πιεις άλλο.

----------


## blazen

Να προσθέσω ότι κρύο το νερό κατεβαίνει πιο εύκολα .

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Όντως Blazen, εγώ δεν το ήξερα και το κατάλαβα μόνη μου επειδή όταν το έπινα παγωμένο δεν με ενοχλούσε το ίδιο.

----------


## mariakriti_ed

πραγματικα σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!
επισης μια ακομη απορια που εχω ειναι , εαν απο την αρχη της επεμβασης μειωνεται η ορεξη..δηλαδη παρολο που τρως τοσο ελαχιστες ποσοτητες πραγματικα δεν πεινας.?

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ ενα μικρο κολοκυθι 70 γρ ψαρι
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα 
βρ 50γρ κοτοπουλο μια κουταλια γιαουρτι ενα μικρο κολοκυθι

----------


## korina1985

Γεια σας!  :Smile: 

Σήμερα:
Πρωινό : 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα
Πρόγευμα: 2 δαμάσκηνα 
Μεσημεριανό: σαλάτα (αγγουράκι , τομάτα, γαλλική σαλάτα) 25γρ φέτα με χαμηλά λιπαρά + 1 αυγό
Απογευματινό: 1/2 γιαούρτι 2% + 1κσ βρώμη
Βραδινό: Ξέχασα να φάω και όταν το θυμήθηκα είχε περάσει η ώρα! Δεν είναι φοβερό;  :Big Grin: 

Αν και έχω κάνει γαστρική πτύχωση, έχουν περάσει 2 μήνες και δεν έχω πεινάσει ούτε μια φορά! Και εγώ τρώω μόνο γιατί πρέπει να φάω.
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 50γρ κοτοπουλο 50 γρ αγγουρι μιση φετα ψωμι
απογ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο
βρ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο σουφλε με ψωμι τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα γαλοπουλα γιαουρτι αυγο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ μπιφτεκι 60γρ λιγο αγγουρι μιση φετα ψωμι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα 
βρ μια χουφτα σαλατα 50 γρ τονο

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 φρεντο σκετο
ενα μπισκοτο δημητριακων κ μιση κουπα γαλα
1 ελληνικο σκετο
1 χυμο μπανανα
1/4 κομματι πιτσα λαχανικων
30γρμ τυρι κ 1 παξιμαδακι σικαλεως

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 20γρ φετα μπριαμ(2 κομματακια πατατα 4 κομματακια κολοκυθι περιπου 80-90γρ) 
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ ψητα λαχανικα χωρις λαδι(ενα μανιταρι 2 κομματακια κολοκυθι ενα κομματακι ντοματα) μια κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1κρασοποτηρο χυμο αραιωμενο
1 μπισκοτο δημητριακων
30γρμ τυρι με 1/2 κουταλακι λαδι,βασιλικο κ 1 παξιμαδι
70 γρμ μακαρονακι με μυδια
1/2 τοστ
1 μπανανα
σημερα η ζυγαρια δειχνει 80 ελπιζω αυριο η μεθαυριο να δω το 7αρακι μπροστα  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> 
> σημερα η ζυγαρια δειχνει 80 ελπιζω αυριο η μεθαυριο να δω το 7αρακι μπροστα


Θα το δούμε , θα το δούμε! Και τότε να αλλάξεις τικεράκι αμεσως!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι ψητο 3 κομματια αγγουρι
απογ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα 1/4 μπανανα
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  το ειδα το 7αρακι 79,800 χιχιχ 200 γραμμαρια ειπαν να μου κανουν την χαρη σημερα  :Smile:  αν κ το παρακανα σημερα λιγο με τοφαγακι
σημερα λοιπον
μισο τοστ,ενα φρεντο σκετο
1 μπανανα
1/5 σουβλακι κοτοπουλο με αλαδωτη πιτα,ντοματα ,γιαουρτι κ λιγες πατατουλες :P
ενα φρεντο σκετο
αλλο 1/5 απο το σουβλακι
1 ξυλακι παγωτο 0 τις εκατο
1/5 απο το σουβλακι
1 φετα γαλοπουλα κ 1 τυρι λαιτ ,λιγο ψωμακι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο μια φετα τυρι
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 50γρ τονο 1/4 αγγουρι
απογ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο μια κουταλια cottage αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ 4 κουταλιες βιδες μια κουταλια cottage

----------


## blazen

Σημερα 

Πρ. 1 τοστ 
Δε. Τίποτα (το ξέχασα) 
Μεσ. 1 τοστ με τόνο και τυρί φιλαδέλφεια 
Απ. Μια φέτα τυρί του τοστ 
Βρ. 100γ κοτόπουλο στο γκριλ

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα για πρωτη φορα ηπια νερακι απο το μπουκαλι αρκετο κ κατεβηκε πολυ ευκολα! αυτο ειναι καλο η κακο ? :P
σημερα λοιπον 
φρεντο σκετο
1 μπανανα
λιγο αγγουρακι ,φετα κ μακαρονακι κοφτο(2 πιρουνιες) αλλα μου επεσε βαρυ κ ας μην εφαγα πολυ κ το εκανα εμετο παλι  :Frown: 
μπολικο νερο!  :Smile: 
γαλα με παξιμαδακι,1/4 μπανανα,5 αμυγδαλα κ λιγα γκοτζι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο μια κουταλια μαρμελαδα φραουλα
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 70γρ χοιρινο 3 κομματακια αγγουρι
απογ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο μια κουταλια cottage αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα γαλοπουλα 20γρ φετα μια φετα ψωμι 3 κομματακια αγγουρι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ δυο πηρουνιες φασολακια ενα κομματι πατατα 20γρ φετα
απογ ενα σπιρτοκουτο γιαουρτογλυκο
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες
μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα,γκοτζι κ 4 αμυγδαλα
μια μπανανα
μισο φρουτο βανιλια
1 μπισκοτακι
φρεντο σκετο,1 μπουκια απο σπανακοπιτακι
μισο ξυλακι κοτοπουλο,μιση φετα ψωμι (εμετος)  :Frown: 
2 κουταλιες παγωτο

----------


## blazen

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> χτες
> μιση κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα,γκοτζι κ 4 αμυγδαλα
> μια μπανανα
> μισο φρουτο βανιλια
> 1 μπισκοτακι
> φρεντο σκετο,1 μπουκια απο σπανακοπιτακι
> μισο ξυλακι κοτοπουλο,μιση φετα ψωμι (εμετος) 
> 2 κουταλιες παγωτο


O εμετός δεν είναι καλός , προσπάθησε να τρως αργά πολύ αργά ,και πίνε πολλά υγρά μην αφυδατωθείς , μάλλον Alina το ψωμί (και γενικά τα ζυμαρικά) σου πέφτει βαρύ (όπως και εμένα ) καλύτερα να το αποφεύγεις .

----------


## blazen

Σημερα 

Πρ. δυο φρυγανιές με μια φέτα του τοστ entam
Δε. Νερό πολύ νερό 
Με. ένα αυγό + ένα μικρο μπιφτέκι 
Απ. Μια μπάρα δημητριακών + μια φέτα τυρί του τοστ 
Βρ. ενα cottage cheese (200g)

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3 κουταλιες κιμα μιση αγκιναρα
απογ μισο κομματι γιαουρτογλυκο αργοτερα μια φετα ψωμια μια φετα τυρι
βρ ενα μικρο κομματι κολοκυθοπιτα χωρις φυλλο.

----------


## Alina_ed

που ειναι η πωλινα μου να μου αλαξει τικερακι? θελω να δω το 78! κ οχι να βλεπω το 87 :P
σημερα
φρεντο σκετο
μιση μπανανα
1/3 σουβλακι κοτοπουλο ,1/2 φετα ψωμι
3 τηγανιτες πατατες.μια φετα αγγουρακι
ενα μικρο μπολακι παγωτο 0τις εκατο

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα 
μεσ 6 γαριδες ενα κολοκυθακι
απογ ενα κομματι γιαουρτογλυκο μισο bagel ολικης
βρ ενα κολοκυθακι 1/4 πατατα μια κουταλια cottage

σημερα
πρ μισο bagel ολικης
δεκ εσπρεσσο με ενα κουταλακι ζαχαρη
μεσ μιση κουπα φασολαδα(πιο πολυ καροτο παρα φασολια) μιση φετα ψωμι
απογ μισο bagel μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια μικρη τορτιγια 2 κουταλιες μανιταρια σοταρισμενα μια φετα τυρι μια κουταλιτσα γιαουρτι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1κρασοποτηρο γαλα
μισο κομματι πιτσα με γαλοπουλα κ μανιταρια
1φρεντο
μια μπουκια μανιταροπιτα
4 φραουλες
1 μπολακι τις εκατο παγωτο
μιση μπανανα,1 κρασοποτηρο γαλα

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο κομματι κολοκυθοπιτα
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 70γρ ψαρι 1/4 ντομτα 2 κομματια αγγουρι
απογ ενα bagel(σε μια ωρα το εφαγα) αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια κουπα σαλατα

----------


## Alina_ed

blazen τωρα ειδα την απαντηση σου χιχι μπαινω βιαστικα κ δε τα βλεπω ολα.δε φταιει το ψωμακι για τον εμετο το κρεατακι ειναι η αιτια! γενικα το αμυλο το δεχεται παραδοξως πολυ καλα το στομαχακι μου κ σε αρκετη ποσοτητα.με το κρεας εχω ακομα ενα θεματακι.
σημερα
1 κουπα γαλα με κονφλεικς κ 1/4 μπανανα
8 γιγαντες κοκκινιστους ψημενους με φετουλα
μια κουταλια μυδια κοκκινιστα με πιπεριες κ 4 πατατες τηγανιτες
ενα μικρο τετραγωνο κομματακι πιτσα,1 κουταλια τυραμισου(μια μια ηταν)
μπολικο νερακι! τωρα 6 μηνες μετα χαιρομαι ξανα το νερο σχεδον οπως παλια!  :Smile:  χαιρομαι πολυ γιαυτο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 5 κουταλιες ρεβυθια σαλατα(ντοματα μαιντανο κρεμμυδι λεμονι ελαχιστο λαδι)
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μιση φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ ενα κολοκυθι ενα μπιφτεκι με λαχανικα και οσπρια ψημενο στο φουρνο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 80γρ χοιρινο 3 κομματια αγγουρι
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ 70γρ χοιρινο

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο κομματι κεηκ κολοκυθας με αλευρι ολικης
δεκ μια φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 5 σαρδελες 1/4 κολοκυθι
απογ μισο κομματι κεηκ αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα
βρ 1/2 κουπα γκασπατσο 1 κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο κομματι κεηκ ολικης
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3 κουταλιες μυδια κοκκινιστα 2 κουταλιες χυλοπιτες
απογ μισο κομματι κεηκ αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι μια φετα ψωμι 5 κερασια
βρ μια μικρη τορτιγια μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια φετα τυρι 1/4 αγγουρι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα ζυγισα το φαγητο μου και το αποτελεσμα ειναι 150γρ πεντε γραμμαρια πανω πεντε κατω.
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ ενα μικρο κολοκυθι ενα μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μισο κομματι κεηκ ολικης
βρ ενα μικρο κολοκυθι μισο μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα,σημερα εκανα βλακιουλες στη διατροφη κ ειπα να σας το γραψω μηπως κ σοβαρευτω κ δε ξανακανω...
φρεντο σκετο κ ενα μπισκοτο 25 θερμιδες το ενα
μια κουταλια ρυζι,ενα κομματι ανανα κ 2 πιρουνιες κοτοπουλο με καρυ(εμετο.ουτε το ρυζι δε το εσωσε...)
μισο τοστ,5 πατατακια
μια μπαλα παγωτο κ ενα πουρακι
1 αχλαδι,λιγο μηλο,αγγουρι 
φρεντο κ καμια 10αρια! μπισκοτακια
δε ξερω τι μανια ηταν αυτη σημερα για γλυκο...  :Frown:

----------


## *Katie

Αλίνα η μανια για γλυκο και τα καθημερινα παγωτα που τρως είναι διοτι το σώμα σου μαλλον βρίσκεται σε υποθρεψια λόγω της μειωμενης πρωτεινης που λαμβανεις. Με τους αυξημενους υδατανθρακες με την ταυτοχρονη ελαχιστη λήψη πρωτεινης είναι φυσικό να έχεις λιγουρες και να καταφευγεις σε γλυκα και παγωτα . Αν δεν μπορεις να φας το κρεας ακομη οκ μην το τρως αλλα στο εχω πει ξανα και θα το ξαναπω , φαε αυγο τουλαχιστον μερα παρα μερα στην περιπτωση σου, φαε ψαρι 2 φορες την εβδομαδα που πεφτει ελαφρυ ( η σαρδελα το πιο φτηνο ψαρι εχει και τις περισσοτερη διατροφικη αξια, η μεριδα σου θα κοστισει σε χρηματα οσο και το παγωτο σου) , τρωγε σε καθε γευμα σου γαλα΄, γιαουρτι ή τυρι αναλογα όταν δεν έχεις το ψαρι ή το αυγο. Είναι σημαντικό να λαμβανεις την πρωτεινη Αλινα μου στο λεω και ίσως γίνομαι και σπαστικια αλλα σκεφτομαι την υγεία σου , τα μαλλακια σου , τους μυς σου που δεν εχουν φαγητο ( πρωτεινη) πραγμα που σημαινει οτι με τα κιλα που χανεις στοιχημα οτι αρκετα απο αυτα ειναι μυς και θα φτασεις στον στοχο σου σε κιλα αλλα η οψη του σωματος σου δεν θα ειναι αυτη που θα μπορουσες να εχεις αν προσεχες λιγο την πρωτεινη σου. 
Σε παρακαλω κανε μια προσπαθεια. Το κρεας επαναλαμβανω μην το τρως αφου σου προκαλει εμετους , γιατι δεν ειναι καλο να κανουμε εμετους για πολλους και διαφορους λογους.

----------


## *Katie

γαλα γιαουρτι και τυρι πληρη σε λιπαρα ΟΧΙ Light , χανεις σε θρεπτικα συσταστικα και εσυ τα εχεις αναγκη

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie μην ανησυχεις με την πρωτεινη μου παω πολυ καλα οι εξετασεις βγαινουν πολυ καλες κ ασ μην τρωω κρεατακι. γαλακτοκομικα τρωω παρα πολλα κ αρκετους ξηρους καρπους. παγωτακια δε τρωω συχνα κ αν φαω θα ειναι λαιτ.ετυχε τις μερες που εγραψα να εχω φαει. θελω να ελπιζω οτι η χτεσινη μανια για γλυκα... να ηταν γιατι περιμενω περιοδο. γενικα παω καλα με τη διατροφη μονο που τωρα με τη δουλεια δε μπορω να κανω πολλα μικρα γευματα που εκανα κ ειναι κ η κουραση πολλη κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω μερικες ατονιες που κ που. ο χρονος στη δουλεια για να φαμε ειναι ενα 20λεπτο κ ετσι αναγκαζομαι να τρωω πιο γρηγορα απο οτι συνηθως εστω κ τη μικρη μου ποσσοτητα κ μερικες φορες δε μπορω να το κρατησω.μεσα στο 20λεπτο θελω κ να φαω κ να πιω νερακι κ αυτο δε γινεται δυστυχως.οταν το δοκιμασα ηταν καταστροφικο. για το λιπος πρεπει να εχω χασει πολυ γιατι ολοι με κανουν λιγοτερο απο 78 κιλα κ η αληθεια ειναι κ στα ρουχα μου το βλεπω.το τρεξιμο στη δουλεια βοηθησε πολυ στην απωλεια.χιχιχ καλυτερα κ απο γυμναστικη...

----------


## *Katie

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια Αλινα μου για το 78!! και εις κατώτερα εύχομαι!! 
εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τι σου λειπει και τι οχι , εγώ απλά λέω την συμβουλή μου. Η λιγουρα για γλυκα παντως ειναι σιγουρα καμπανακι υποθρεψιας τι περισσοτερες φορες , οποτε αν επιμείνει θα το γνωριζεις και θα πραξεις κατα βουληση.

----------


## lila198621

κατερινακι συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που λες.ειναι ακριβως οτι μου ειχε πει και η διαιτολογος μου οταν ειχα παθει την μυικη ατροφια το πρωτο τριμηνο που ειχα πολλους εμετους.απο οταν εβαλα περισσοτερες πρωτεινες στη διατροφη μου χανω πιο ευκολα και οι ποντοι φευγουν σαν νερακι.φαινομαι 10 κιλα λιγοτερο απο οτι πραγματικα ειμαι και πανω απο ολα εχω ενεργεια για να ανατπεξελθω στην καθημερινοτητα μου.γλυκο τρωω ομως παντα φτιαγμενο απο εμενα για να ελεγχο τι βαζω μεσα αλλα αραια και που για να μην εθιζεται ξανα ο οργανισμος στο γλυκο.τωρα δοκιμαζω καλοκαιρινα φρουτακια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

Λιλουκο και εγώ απο προσωπικη εμπειρα μιλάω, δεν έφτασα στο σημείο που εφτασες εσύ αλλά είχα ατονία , ξοδεμα δυναμεων με το παραμικρο, νευρα, ζαλαδες , πιο πλαδαρο σωμα παρολη την απωλεια . Από τότε που άρχισα να με προσεχω περισσότερο όλα αλλαξαν προς το καλυτερο.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ μπριαμ 3 κουταλιες 20γρ φετα
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μιση φετα κεηκ ολικης και μιση κουπα γαλα(πηρα παυσιπονο και δεν επρεπε να εχω αδειο στομαχι γιατι την προηγουμενη φορα με πειραξε)
βρ ενα μανιταρι ψητο 40γρ τυρι μιση κοκκινη πιπερια ψητη

----------


## lila198621

κατερινα γραψε μας και εσυ καμια μερα να δουμε τι και ποσο τρως τωρα πια.

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie σε ευχαριστω! χιχιχ σημερα ειμαι 77 αποφασισε να φυγει αλλο ενα κ ας εκανα χτες τις ατασταλιες μου... θα το προσεξω αυτο που λες γιατι εχουν αρχισει πραγματικα οι ατονιες... ειχα μαθει να μασουλαω ανα 2 ωρες κατι κ τωρα πια 10 ωρες κ περισσοτερες μενω σχεδον νηστικη,αρα στον υπολοιπο χρονο τι να πρωτοπρολαβω...

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 1/4 κολοκυθι ενα κομματακι πατατα 70γρ μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια λουταλια του γλυκου ταχινι με μελι αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 1/4 κολοκυθι 2 κομματια ντοματα 2 κουταλιες σκραμπλ

----------


## *Katie

κατοπιν λαικης απαίτησης να σας πω τι εφαγα σημερα που τα θυμαμαι

π-- 2 μινι παξιμαδακια κριθινα , 40γρ γραβιερα, 2 φραουλες
δεκ- 4 φραουλες και 1κσ αψητους καρπους, 1 μινι σοκολατακι ( κερασμα)
μεσ- 1 μινι μπριοσακι ολικης αλεσης με φετα και ντοματα
απ- 1/2 πιατακι του γλυκου αρακα με πατατα και 20 γρ φετα ( τελικα το ζυγισα και η ποσοτητα με την οποια σκαω ειναι 165γρ ολα)
μετα απο 1,5 ωρα 1/2 βρωμομπισκοτο ( κριση υπογλυκαιμιας λογω αναμονης περιοδου που εχει αργησει μια εβδομαδα)
βρ- 1/2 μπριζολα ψητη, 2 κομματακια ψητη πατατα , 2 κομματακια αγγουρι
τωρα πινω ενα τσαι και μετα νανακια

----------


## Mak

να πω και εγώ τώρα που σιγά σιγά κλείνω χρόνο?

π- δυο φρυγανιές με μελι
δ- ένα σουσαμένιο παστέλι
μ- ένα αυγό τηγανητό με μια φέτα ψωμι
α-ένα αμυγδαλωτό παστέλι, ένα χυμό πορτοκάλι φυσικό
β- δυο τυροπιτάκια σφολιάτας με δική μου γέμιση

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο,μισο τοστ
μισο τοστ
μισο παξιμαδακι με 1/4 τυρι του τοστ,3 φραουλες
3 πιρουνιες αναμεικτα λαχανικα φουρνου και μια μπουκια μαυρο ψωμι
το φυλλο απο ενα κομματι μπουρεκι κ μια πιρουνια γεμιση
1 κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα κ 3 φραουλες,1/4 μπανανα

----------


## marleokar

Καλημέρα σε όλους 
εχω καιρό να γράψω , η αληθεια είναι οτι ο χρόνος μου ειναι περιορισμένος , παρατήρησα όμως ότι οταν έγραφα καθημερινα τι έτρωγα ειχα μια σειρα , ενα προγραμμα ,ομολογω πως τον τελευταιο καιρο παραστρατω λιγάκι , και τα παγωτακια μου εφαγα και τα μπισκοτακια μου , ειχα 4 μερες λαιμαργίας , τελος παντων δεν θα επιτρεψω να ξαναγινει.
Παρόλα αυτα αισίως εφτασα τα 98,5 σε 3,5 μήνες καλα δεν είναι ???????????? 

Λοιπόν ας ξαναρχίσουμε το ημερολόγιο διατροφής
Χθες 
π-ενα φτεντο εσπρεσσο με 2 ζαχαρίνες
δ- ενα κουλουράκι πορτοκαλιού 
μ- 1/2 μπιφτεκι με μιση ντοματα
α- ενα χωνάκι παγωτο μηχανης βανιλια
β- ενα αυγό βραστό

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> σημερα
> φρεντο,μισο τοστ
> μισο τοστ
> μισο παξιμαδακι με 1/4 τυρι του τοστ,3 φραουλες
> 3 πιρουνιες αναμεικτα λαχανικα φουρνου και μια μπουκια μαυρο ψωμι
> το φυλλο απο ενα κομματι μπουρεκι κ μια πιρουνια γεμιση
> 1 κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα κ 3 φραουλες,1/4 μπανανα


Σουπερ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## *Katie

marleokar εχεις τρελη κουρσα !! Μπραβο σου! Καλως μας ηρθες ξανα στο προγραμμα!!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ ενα κομματι πατατα 2 πηρουνιες φασολακια 20γρ φετα
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια κουταλια γιαουρτι αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα 5 κερασια
βρ μια μικρη τορτιγια μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## *Katie

σημερα 

π- τοστ με τυρι-ζαμπον-ντοματα
δεκ- ξηροι καρποι 2κσ και κερασια
12μμ 2 κρακες ολικης και κερασια
μεσ- τπτ ειχα λιπομερτηση
4.30μμ 1 ελληνικη μπαρα ( αμεσως μετα την λιπομετρηση) 
6-μμ 1/3 μπριζολα,1κομματακι πατατα,3 ντοματινια ( ολα μαζι 115γρ) 
βρ- 2 μπουκιτσες κριθινα παξιμαδακια, 1 φ.τυρι και 3 ντοματινια
αργοτερα τσαγακι και νανι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
μισο τοστ
μια λεπτη φετα τσουρεκι γεμιστο με κανελα
1 φρεντο
1 μανταρινι
1 μανταρινι ξανα
2 πιρουνιες κοτοπουλο ρολο,μια κουταλια φετα κ ενα κομματακι αγγουρι
μισο σουβλακι με πιτα ,μαρουλι κ φιλετο κοτοπουλο

----------


## marleokar

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> marleokar εχεις τρελη κουρσα !! Μπραβο σου! Καλως μας ηρθες ξανα στο προγραμμα!!



Ευχαριστώ πολυ *Katie , η αλήθεια είναι ότι εχω καλο μεταβολισμό ακομα και προ sleeve οταν αποφασιζα να κανω διαιτα εχανα σφαίρα , απλά κουραζόμουν πολυ γρήγορα και τα παραταγα.
Βεβαια πιστευω πως απο δω και στο εξης δεν θα φευγουν ετσι γρήγορα το οποιο θεωρώ ειναι πιο φυσιολογικό  :Wink: 
Ανυπομονώ για 90 που σκέφτομαι τότε να ποσταρω φωτογραφία

----------


## marleokar

Εχθες 
π- 1/2 μηλο & 2 κερασια
δ- 1 μπισκοτακι πορτοκαλιου
μ- 1 αυγο με μια φρυγανια
α- τπτ
β- 1/2 μπουτακι κοτοπουλο 1κομματι πατατα & 3 κομματια ντοματα

----------


## marleokar

Λιλα καλημέρα παρατηρώ την διατροφή σου και βλέπω ότι όντως δεν ξεφευγεις πουθενα , εισαι καλό παραδειγμα!!!!!!!! γιαυτο αλλωστε εχεις και τοσο μεγαλη και γρήγορη απωλεια , λιγο ακομα εμεινε για να φτασεις τον στόχο σου μπράβο , μπραβο

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα μολις ζυγιστηκα κ με εδειξε 76,100  :Smile:  δε πιστευω στα ματια μου χιχιχ πραγματικα τωρα πια νιωθω οτι εχω χασει... που πριν νομιζα οτι ηταν υπερβολικος ο κοσμος που μου το ελεγε. νομιζω οτι αν φυγουν αλλα 6 θα νιωθω καλα ,ισως το 65 να ειναι τελικα πολυ μικρος στοχος. με τους πινακες 55 θα ημουν οκ αλλα δε ξερω δε θα ειμαι εγω αν χασω τοσο πολυ...

----------


## marleokar

Τέλεια Αλινα μπραβο σου σουπερ η ψυχολογια σου σημερα ετσι????

----------


## lila198621

marleokar προσπαθησα πολυ τους πρωτους μηνες να απεξαρτηθω απο τον πρωτερο ανεντιμο βιο μου.μετα ολο αυτο μου εγινε συνηθεια.προσπαθω βεβαια ακομα με τις επιθυμιες του μυαλου τις μερες που περιμενω περιοδο ομως ευτυχως μεχρι στιγμης καταφερνω να μην ξεφευγω.

----------


## Alina_ed

marleokar η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω πολυ καλα με τα κιλα μου πια που ειχα χρονια να νιωσω ετσι! οταν πηγα στο γιατρο κ με ρωτησε που θελω να φτασω, για αρχη ειχα πει τα 80 για να ειμαι υγιεις κ το πιστευα! οταν εφτασα 80 ενιωσα καλα σωματικα απο θεμα αντοχης κτλ. αλλα δε πολυεβλεπα οτι εχω χασει πολυ.τωρα με τα 4 κιλακια κατω το νιωθω κ χαιρομαι πολυ! αν δε κανω λαθος η γιωτα μου το ειχε πει! οτι οταν πεσω κατω στη δεκαδα του 7 θα δω τη διαφορα στο σωμα μου κ ειχε δικιο!!! τελικα  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

Αλινακι μου Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Θα φτασεις μέχρι εκεί που εσύ θα νιώθεις καλά. Μην το πολυσκέφτεσαι κανε απλά το προγραμμά σου. Προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις το τικερ σου. Η Πωλίνα τι έκανε και στο έφτιαχνε? Να βοηθήσω εγώ αν μπορώ.
Πράγματι η δεκάδα του 7 είναι η δεκάδα της αλλαγής. Είναι όμως και η δεκάδα όπου σταματά η μεγάλη απώλεια και παει μετά αργα αλλά σταθερα. Καθε κιλο θα χανεται λιγο πιο αργά αλλά οταν θα το χάνεις θα νιώθεις σαν να χάνεις 5 και θα σου το λένε και οι άλλοι. Οποτε ολα οκ. 
Καλη σου συνέχεια !!!

----------


## Alina_ed

ευχαριστω κατερινα μου κ τωρα πια δε με νοιαζει κ πολυ να αργησει η απωλεια αν κ βλεπω οτι παει καλυτερα το τελευταιο μηνα. το φεβρουαριο ειχα κολλησει για τα καλα εκει γυρω στα 90.σιγουρα θα κανω οσο καλυτερα μπορω τη διατροφη μου,εξαλου μου εχει γινει συνηθεια πια.οκ που κ που κανω τις μικρες μου παρασπονδιες αλλα δεν θα αφησω να γινουν μεγαλες ουτε συχνες!. το τικερακι θα περιμενω το πωλινακι οποτε ειναι καλα κ μπορει να το φτιαξει γιατι με εχει γραψει σαν αλινα απο δικο της μαιλ κ ετσι δε μπορω εγω να επεμβω.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ 
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 70γρ κοτοπουλο κοκκινιστο καθαρισμενο απο τη σαλτσα 4 πατατες τηγανητες
απογ 2 κουταλιες frozen yogurt και μια φραουλα αργοτερα φρεντο καπουτσινο
βρ μισο τοστ 2 κομματια αγγουρι 2 κομματια ντοματα

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

π- τοστ με τυρι-ζαμπον-ντοματα
δεκ-μπισκοτο βρωμης και κερασια
1- 1 παξιμαδακι, 30γρ γραβιερα, κερασια
3.30- 1 ελληνικη μπαρα
6-τραχανα με 2 κσ φετα,2 ελιες, 1 παξιμαδακι κριθινο\
9- 3 κρακερ ολικης 1 φ.τυρι τοστ και αγγουρι
τωρα πινω γαλα με 2 κγ ροφημα σοκολατα καθως με εχει πιασει μανια για γλυκο και το καταστέλλω με αυτο τον τροπο, σε λιγο θα κανω νανι γιατι ειμαι και κομματια

----------


## Mak

καληνυχτα κατερινακι μου!
π-ένα κουλούρι
δ-δυο κρακερς
μ-ένα κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα
α-μια χούφτα ηλιόσπορους
β-δυο κριθινα παξιμάδια με φέτα

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie μου σε ευχαριστω! τα καταφεραμε  :Smile:  συγνωμη για το μεσημερακι ,εφυγα βιαστικα για δουλεια κ το ξεχασα ανοιχτο :P 
σημερα 
1 φρεντο σκετο,1/5 κουλουρι
μισο τοστ με πιτα σικαλεως,γαλοπουλα,μιλνερ
1 μανταρινι
μισο τοστ
μια κουταλια μυζιθρα,1 κομματακι ντοματα,3 αγγουρακι,μισο κριτσινι,2 πατατες τηγανιτες
μια κουπα γαλα,με φραουλες,γκοτζι κ δημητριακα

----------


## marleokar

Ωωωωωω Αλίνα άντε λίγο ακόμα και τα έπιασες τα 65... με 'γεια το νέο τικεράκι σου

Γιώτα φόρτσα για τον νέο σου στόχο ,καλή επιτυχία 

Λοιπόν εχθές 

π-1 μουστοκούλουρο 
δ- 4 κεράσια & 1/2 μήλο
μ- 1 χοιρινό σουβλάκι καλαμάκι
α- τιποτα
β- ενα πιάτο κοτόσουπα

----------


## marleokar

> _Originally posted by lila198621_
> marleokar προσπαθησα πολυ τους πρωτους μηνες να απεξαρτηθω απο τον πρωτερο ανεντιμο βιο μου.μετα ολο αυτο μου εγινε συνηθεια.προσπαθω βεβαια ακομα με τις επιθυμιες του μυαλου τις μερες που περιμενω περιοδο ομως ευτυχως μεχρι στιγμης καταφερνω να μην ξεφευγω.


Μια χαρά τα καταφέρνεις ... τέλεια !!!!!! Και εγώ όταν περιμένω περίοδο έχω διάφορες επιθυμίες και επίσης όταν είμαι σπίτι μόνη μου είμαι συνέχεια στο ψυγείο , αυτό δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κόψω αλλά το ανοίγω πίνω λίγο νερό και το ξανακλείνω.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ μιση κουπα φακες 2 γαυρους μαρινατους μιση φετα ψωμι
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια φετα ψωμι αργοτερα φρεντο καπουτσινο μια φετα τυρι
βρ μιση κουπα τραχανα

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χαιρομαι πολύ για σενα Αλινακι και Κατερίνα, δεν μπαίνω συχνά άλλα πάντα "περνάω" να δω τι κ ανετε!
Πολλά νέα παιδιά βλέπω και έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα, καλές κατηφόρες σε όλους νέους και προσεχώς σλιβάτους, να σται καλά βρε κορίτσια που είστε ακόμα εδώ και βοηθάτε πολύ!!
Μια παράκληση απο μένα σε όλο το νέο τίμ, " μην απομακρύνεστε απο τον θεράπων γιατρό σας ΚΑΙ ακολουθείτε πιστά τις εντολές του" είμαι πολυ λυπημένη για την φίλη μου πλεον Ρένα η οποια βρίσκεται αυτή την στιγμή σε κόμμα στο Ιπποκράτειο μετά γαστρικό μπαιμπάς τους τελευταιους 8 μήνες, χρειαζόμαστε τις προσευχές σας.

----------


## Alina_ed

XristinaNikolas ευχαριστω  :Smile:  ομως τι ακριβως επαθε η φιλη σου?  :Frown:  για να λες απομακρυνθηκε απο τον γιατρο της,εννοεις οτι δε ξαναπηγε???? ευχομαι γρηγορα να ανακαμψει κ να μπορεσει να ξαναπαει στο σπιτακι της .

----------


## Alina_ed

marleokar για το ομορφο τικερακι μου ευθυνεται η κατερινα κ την ευχαριστω πολυ!!!! 
σημερα
μισο τοστ,ενα φρεντο σκετο
1 μανταρινι
80γρμ σπανακορυζο
50γρμ μακαρονια με ασπρη σαλτσα,2 φετουλες αγγουρι,1 κομματακι φετα,μια μπουκια ψωμι
90γρμ σπανακορυζο,μισο παξιμαδακι ,λιγη φετα

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by XristinaNikolas_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και χαιρομαι πολύ για σενα Αλινακι και Κατερίνα, δεν μπαίνω συχνά άλλα πάντα "περνάω" να δω τι κ ανετε!
> Πολλά νέα παιδιά βλέπω και έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα, καλές κατηφόρες σε όλους νέους και προσεχώς σλιβάτους, να σται καλά βρε κορίτσια που είστε ακόμα εδώ και βοηθάτε πολύ!!
> Μια παράκληση απο μένα σε όλο το νέο τίμ, " μην απομακρύνεστε απο τον θεράπων γιατρό σας ΚΑΙ ακολουθείτε πιστά τις εντολές του" είμαι πολυ λυπημένη για την φίλη μου πλεον Ρένα η οποια βρίσκεται αυτή την στιγμή σε κόμμα στο Ιπποκράτειο μετά γαστρικό μπαιμπάς τους τελευταιους 8 μήνες, χρειαζόμαστε τις προσευχές σας.


Χριστίνα μου, έμαθα για τη φίλη σου χωρίς να τη γνωρίζω, από το γιατρό μου, ο οποίος μου είπε ακριβώς αυτό, ότι πάντα και οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να κρατάμε επαφή με το γιατρό μας, να αναφέρουμε ο,τιδήποτε βλέπουμε περίεργο μετά την επέμβαση και να ακολουθούμε τις εντολές του. Θα προσευχηθώ να επανέλθει, λυπάμαι πολύ που τη βρήκε αυτό...

----------


## lila198621

βρε κοριτσια τι επαθε αυτη η κυρια που λετε?ηταν κατι που προεκυψε απο την επεμβαση???

----------


## blazen

Ναι ρε παιδιά ας μας δώσει ο Mak μερικές λεπτομέρειες .

----------


## lila198621

blazen μια χαρα παει η απωλεια βλεπω.
σημερα
πρ τιποτα ετρεχα στον κτηνιατρο
δεκ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι 1/2 κολοκυθι
απογ μια φετα γαλοπουλα 40γρ αναλατη μυζηθρα αργοτερα φρεντο καπουτσινο
βρ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο τυροπιτα με μυζηθρα αναλατη γιαουρτι αυγα κοκκινη πιπερια μεντα και λιγο αλευρι

----------


## *Katie

ΧριστιναΝικολας, δυσαρεστα τα νεα για την φίλη σου.Λυπαμαι πολυ και ευχομαι να γινει ενα θαυμα και να ανακαμψει. Αν θες μας λες λίγες λεπτομερειες παραπανω για να γνωριζουμε και προσεχουμε για να εχουμε. Οι προσευχες μου μαζι της.

----------


## Mak

Παιδιά , αυτό που έμαθα εγώ τον κοινό μας γιατρό με την κοπέλα είναι ότι επί οχτώ μήνες μετά την παράκαμψη είχε εμετούς και άλλα δυσάρεστα, δυστυχώς δεν συμβουλεύτηκε τον γιατρό και τώρα , για λόγους που δίστασα να ρωτήσω το γιατρό από διακριτικότητα , είναι πολύ σοβαρά στο Ιπποκράτειο με εγκεφαλοπάθεια. Ο γιατρός μου την έφερε ως παράδειγμα για να μου εξηγήσει πόσο σημαντικό είναι να είσαι σε επαφή με το γιατρό και το νοσοκομείο που χειρουργήθηκες σε περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πηγαίνει όπως πρέπει...

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Είναι πολύ δυσάρεστα τα νέα και κρίμα για την κοπέλα, εύχομαι να καταφέρει να βγει από το κώμα και να τη βοηθήσει ο Θεός να γίνει πάλι καλά.

----------


## blazen

Ευχαριστώ lila :grin:

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Kαλησπέρα παιδια, ο Μακ έχει δίκιο έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, η Ρένα βρίσκεται τώρα στο Θριάσιο νοσοκομείο στην εντατική στον 1ο όροφο, η μέχρι στιγμής διάγνωση είναι έλλειψη βιταμίνης Β1 η οποια προκαλεί εγκεφαλιπάθεια, είναι σε κομματώδη κατάσταση και πλήρως διασωλεινομένη!
Επειδή χειρουργήθηκα την ίδια μέρα, στο ίδιο νοσοκομείο και με τον ίδιο γιατρό, γνωρίζω πολύ καλά την πορεία της γιατί απο τότε έως και σήμερα είχαμε στενή σχέση, είναι καταπληκτικο παιδι η Ρένα αλλά ενθουσιάστηκε πολύ με την απωλεια της και απομακρύνθηκε απο τον γιατρο μας, όταν άρχησαν τα προβλήματα ( απο τα Χριστουγεννα) πήγε σε όλους τους άλλους γιατρους ( τυπου ΙΚΑ) αλλά δεν πήγε στον θεράπων, όταν πλέον αποφάσισε να τον πάρει τηλ, ( με δικές μας πιέσεις) της έκανε εισαγωγή στο Ιπποκράτειο ( παρόλο που δεν συνεργάζεται πια..) και ξεκινησε να της βάζει λεύκωμα, ήδη το πρώτο βράδυ μου εξομολογήθηκε οτι ένιωθε πολύ καλύτερα " αύριο Χριστινάκι θα πετάω " μου είπε και απο την άλλη μέρα δε ξανασήκωσε το τηλ.
Είναι ένα χειρουργείο που θέλει προσοχή, σας παρακαλώ πολύ όλους για όσους σας ρωτάνε για να πάρουν πληροφορίες να τους τονίζεται οτι πρέπει να είναι συνειδητοποιημένοι με την μετεπειτα συνεργασία τους με τον γιατρό τους, πάλι θα ενημερώσω, σας ευχαριστουμε όλους για την αγάπη σας.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by XristinaNikolas_
> Kαλησπέρα παιδια,* ο Μακ* έχει δίκιο έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, η Ρένα βρίσκεται τώρα στο Θριάσιο νοσοκομείο στην εντατική στον 1ο όροφο, η μέχρι στιγμής διάγνωση είναι έλλειψη βιταμίνης Β1 η οποια προκαλεί εγκεφαλιπάθεια, είναι σε κομματώδη κατάσταση και πλήρως διασωλεινομένη!
> Επειδή χειρουργήθηκα την ίδια μέρα, στο ίδιο νοσοκομείο και με τον ίδιο γιατρό, γνωρίζω πολύ καλά την πορεία της γιατί απο τότε έως και σήμερα είχαμε στενή σχέση, είναι καταπληκτικο παιδι η Ρένα αλλά ενθουσιάστηκε πολύ με την απωλεια της και απομακρύνθηκε απο τον γιατρο μας, όταν άρχησαν τα προβλήματα ( απο τα Χριστουγεννα) πήγε σε όλους τους άλλους γιατρους ( τυπου ΙΚΑ) αλλά δεν πήγε στον θεράπων, όταν πλέον αποφάσισε να τον πάρει τηλ, ( με δικές μας πιέσεις) της έκανε εισαγωγή στο Ιπποκράτειο ( παρόλο που δεν συνεργάζεται πια..) και ξεκινησε να της βάζει λεύκωμα, ήδη το πρώτο βράδυ μου εξομολογήθηκε οτι ένιωθε πολύ καλύτερα " αύριο Χριστινάκι θα πετάω " μου είπε και απο την άλλη μέρα δε ξανασήκωσε το τηλ.
> Είναι ένα χειρουργείο που θέλει προσοχή, σας παρακαλώ πολύ όλους για όσους σας ρωτάνε για να πάρουν πληροφορίες να τους τονίζεται οτι πρέπει να είναι συνειδητοποιημένοι με την μετεπειτα συνεργασία τους με τον γιατρό τους, πάλι θα ενημερώσω, σας ευχαριστουμε όλους για την αγάπη σας.


Xristinaki, είμαι η Μακ, πρώην monahoiot, η Γιώτα δλδ! Πραγματικά εύχομαι να τα βγάλει πέρα η κοπελιά, είναι πολύ κρίμα..

----------


## welldah

Η επέμβαση απαιτεί μακρόχρονη και στενή παρακολούθηση. Τα πράγματα δεν είναι σε καμιά περίπτωση απλά. Η κυρία με την οποία χειρουργήθηκα μαζί αν κι έκανε μια θεωρητικά πιο εύκολη επέμβαση από μένα και μάλιστα λαπαροσκοπικά και με λιγότερους πιθανούς κινδύνους κατέληξε 6 μήνες μετά την επέμβαση λόγω μετεγχειρητικών επιπλοκών. Θέλει πάντα προσοχή. Ελπίζω κι εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να μπορέσει να συνέλθει η κοπέλα αυτή και να γίνει τελείως καλά σύντομα. Οι προσευχές μου είναι μαζί της.

----------


## break

Πρίν 4 χρόνια είχα πάθει ηλεκτρολυτικές διαταραχές απο τους συχνούς εμετούς λόγω του δακτυλίου, ο Θεούλης με γλύτωσε από την ίδια κατάσταση της φίλης σου XristianNikolas για την οποία εύχομαι τα καλύτερα κ να το ξεπεράσει σύντομα.

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο κομματι τυροπιτα χωρις φυλλο
δεκ ενα μπισκοτο γεμιστο
μεσ 80γρ χοιρινο ενα κομματι πατατα
απογ 2κουταλιες τουρτα αργοτερα μια φετα γαλοπουλα
βρ μιση μικρη ντοματα μια φετα ψωμι 2 γαυρους μαρινατους

----------


## Alina_ed

ευχομαι τα καλυτερα στη κοπελα κ σε οσα αλλα ατομα αντιμετοπιζουντετοια προβληματα  :Frown: 
σημερα φρεντο σκετο
3 κουταλιες παεγια,1 κουταλακι του γλυκου μυζηθρα
μια φετα ψωμι
μισο σαντουιτς με γαλοπουλα,τυρι,πιπερια κ ντοματα
3 κερασια,μισο κρασοποτηρο γαλα
1φρεντο
πιο μετα ισως λιγο γαλα με φραουλες κ δημητριακα

----------


## lila198621

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B_vitamins

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Γιώτα δεν σε καταλαβα, sorry ε? Το μόνο που έμαθα σήμερα για την Ρένα είναι οτι κάνει κρίσεις επιληψίας απο εχθές δεν ξέρουμε κάτι άλλο.
Weldah φοβερό αυτό μετά απο 6 μήνες έφυγε απο επιπλοκές?
Επειδή σας έχω φορτήσει πολύ με αυτά τα νέα, μήπως κάποιος απο εσάς έχει βρεί τρόπο να πίνει λινέλαιο? έχει απαίσια γεύση αλλά είναι καταπληκτικό σε ιδιοτητες.

----------


## *Katie

Τον τελευταιο καιρο τις ειχα αμελησει λιγο τις βιταμινες μου, με αυτα που ακουω απο σημερα θα ειμαι κιουρια και θα τις παιρνω ανελλειπως.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κομματι τυροπιτα
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ μισο κολοκυθι ενα μικρο κεφτε
απογ ενα μικρο κομματι γλυκο μετα ξεχαστηκα γιατι ειχα επισκεψεις
βρ μισο κολοκυθι ενα μικρο κεφτε

----------


## bigjason

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> Τον τελευταιο καιρο τις ειχα αμελησει λιγο τις βιταμινες μου, με αυτα που ακουω απο σημερα θα ειμαι κιουρια και θα τις παιρνω ανελλειπως.


Και εγω ελεγα λογο τον οικονομικων να μην παω στην επανεξεταση ενιαμηνου και να παω κατευθην μολις κλεισω χρονο αλλα μετα απο αυτα που μας ειπε η χριστινα αλλαξα γνωμη ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για την κοπελα και σε εμας να μην παραλειπουμε τις επισκεψεις στον γιατρο μας και να ακολουθουμε τις οδηγιες τους.
Κατερινα καπιος μου ειπε οτι τους θερινους μηνες που αναιβενει η θερμοκρασια δεν πρεπει να περνουμε βιταμηνες ξερεις αν ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ ενα μικρο κεφτε 2 κουταλιες βιδες 
απογ μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 2 κουταλιες γλυκο
βρ μια μικρη τορτιγια μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα ψημενα στην τοστιερα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα λογο περιοδου τα ψιλοσκατωσα παλι αλλα γενικα απο χτες ειμαι χαλια,εχω τασεις λιποθυμιας κ σερνομαι γενικα...
φρεντο σκετο
2 πιρουνιες απο παστιτσιο,μια ροδελα μελιτζανα με φετα κ μιση φετα ψωμι
μισο κρασοποτηρο χυμο μανταρινι
μισο κιντερ πιγκουι (πως λεγεται... :P)
1 φετα του τοστ με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη
1/5 αραβικη πιτα με μπιφτεκι,τυρι ,γαλοπουλα κ γιαουρτι
ξανα 1 φετα του τοστ με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα πιες και κανενα χυμο φρεσκο για τις ζαλαδες και γενικα ξεκουρασου οσο μπορεις. Σιγα καλε που τα σκατωσες , μια χαρα τα πηγες, ελα να δεις εγω τι κανω πριν την περιοδο χεχε :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Alina_ed

θα φτιαξω παλι μανταρινι,δεν εχω πορτοκαλια κ ελπιζω τωρα που κοιμαται ο μικρος να με αφησει να το πιω χιχιχ γιατι πριν στις 2 γουλιες που πηγα να πιω μου ορμησε!  :Smile:

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Tα σημερινά νέα είναι οτι βγήκε η απάντηση της μαγνητικής στην οποια βρέθηκε " απόστεμα στον εγκέφαλο" έτσι ακριβώς μου το είπανε δεν μου είπαν κάτι ακριβέστερο για αυτό, επίσης την κρατάνε σε καταστολή γιατί οι κρίσεις επιλειψίας έχουν αυξηθεί και θα την "ξυπνήσουν" αν μειωθούν αυτές οι κρίσεις, ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Σήμερα έφαγα....
πρ. 1 ποτηρι γαλα και 1 μπισκοτάκι
δεκ. 2 κουπες γαλλικο σκέτο, 1 φρυγανια μαυρη και λίγο έμμενταλ
μεσ. 1πιατο ρεβυθια βρασμένα με αναποφλοιοτο ρυζι
απ. 1 λιπτον πινεα, 3 μπισκοτάκια
βρ. 1 μικρό καμμάτι βραστο κοτοπουλο με λίγο ζουμι
Αχ αυτά τα μπισκοτάκια σίγουρα το παράκανα αποψε, τι με επιασε? τελικά τωρα που τα έγραψα μάλλον πολύ τρώω χιχιχιχιχιχι!

----------


## *Katie

χθες το εχεσα και τα γραφω μην νομιζετε οτι ειμαι και αγια

π- 1 τοστ
δεκ- 4 κρακερ, λιγες φραουλες
ενδ- 3μινι κρουασαν με καφε
μεσ- 1κσ αψητους καρπους και 3-4 φραουλες
μεχρι να φτιαξω το φαγητο εφαγα 2 μπουκιες γραβιερα
απ- 1 πιατακι του γλυκου ριζοτο με γαριδες και 30γρ φετα,2πηρουνιες χορτα
βρ- 1 ποτηρι γαλα με ροφημα σοκολατα,2 κγ απο το ριζοτο, 1/2 κρασοποτηρο χυμο φρεσκο

προσπαθησα να το σωσω με 1,5 γυμναστηριο βαρη και διαδρομο-ποδηλατο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ 1/4 σταφιδοψωμο
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι 1/4 ντοματα
απογ 40γρ ανθοτυρο ενα τετραγωνακι μαυρη σοκολατα αργοτερα μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση φετα ψωμι
βρ μια μικρη τορτιγια μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Πριν μια ώρα κατεληξε η Ρένα, έφυγε απο διπλα μας η φιλενάδα μου και συνοδυπορος μου......
προλαβα να την δω λίγα λεπτα νωρίτερα στην εντατική για 2 λεπτά, την χαιδεψα και της μίλησα ήταν ήδη κλινικά νεκρή.
Σας ευχαριστούμε όλα τα παιδιά για τις ευχές σας και το ενδιαφέρον σας, δεν ξέρω αν τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά στο σωστό τόπικ αλλά έχει να κάνει με την διατροφή όλο αυτό.
Εχω συγκλονιστεί πραγματικά γιατί μπορούσε να σωθεί αν ενδιαφερόταν λίγο νωρίτερα........
Αγαπημένη μου Ρένα μου λείπεις........ Ρενιώ καλό ταξίδι......

----------


## Mak

Πόσο λυπάμαι Χριστίνα.. πραγματικά..ας την αναπαύσει ο θεός, κρίμα και άδικο να φεύγουν νέοι άνθρωποι που θα είχαν δρόμο μπροστά τους, μήνυμα προς όλους τους χειρουργημένους, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή νιώσουμε ότι δεν πάει κάτι καλά, ή ότι εμείς δεν τρώμε και δεν παίρνουμε ότι χρειαζόμαστε για να είμαστε υγιείς, κατευθείαν στο γιατρό μας, μην αφήσουμε την άγνοια ή την παραμέληση του εαυτού μας να φέρει τον κίνδυνο απειλητικό στη ζωή μας, προσοχή στς βιταμίνες μας, στα στοιχεία που χρειαζόμαστε για να είμαστε καλα.
Κοίτα να δεις, που μια βδομάδα πριν, στην επανεξέταση του χρόνου, ο γιατρός μας την ανέφερε και τώρα χάθηκε η κοπελιά.. πολύ κρίμα..

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Χριστίνα τα συλληπητήριά μου για τη φιλενάδα σου, είναι πραγματικά κρίμα κι άδικο για την κοπέλα. Ας την αναπαύσει ο Θεός.

----------


## blazen

Είχε σχέση η επέμβαση (βαριατρικης) με την τελευταία κατάσταση της κοπέλας ?Το Απόστημα είναι αιμορραγία στον εγκέφαλο από ότι ξέρω ,αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συνδυάζονται μεταξύ τους οι δυο περιπτώσεις αυτές.
Κρίμα .

----------


## *Katie

Χριστινα συλληπητηρια , πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια.... ας την αναπαυσει ο Θεος. Μαθημα για ολους μας αυτο, τα βαριατρικα χειρουργεια δεν ειναι για να παιζεις. Λυπαμαι πολυ.......πολυ

----------


## break

Ας την αναπαύσει ο Κύριος
Καλό ταξίδι Ρένα..........

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, είδες Γι'ωτα μου μέσα σε 2 εβδομαδες τι έγινε ? 
Ακουω συνέχεια τα γέλια μας που κάναμε μέσα στο Ιπποκράτειο, " άντε σήκω " μου έλεγε, " πάμε να δουμε τι έκανε η κοπέλα στο διπλανό δωμάτιο", μετά ηρθε και η HΙλιαννα εκει να δείς.... είμαστε και οι 3 με τους ορους και συζητάγαμε για φαγητά!!
Όλον τον όροφο ξεσηκωσε η Βασιλαντωνάκη, έτσι έλεγαν οι νοσηλεύτριες.... θυμάμαι που κάθε μέρα άλλαζε χρώμα στα νύχια της και ότα τυχαινε να έρθουν για νοσηλεία δεν το άφηνε το μανο" περιμέντε να στεγνωσει " τους έλεγε και θα γίνουμε κορμάρες Χριστίνα μου έλεγε.
Δεν χωρήσαμε απο τότε.

----------


## mariakriti_ed

συλληπητηρια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! διαβασα τα σχολια σας και στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ!!!!

----------


## XristinaNikolas

> _Originally posted by blazen_
> Είχε σχέση η επέμβαση (βαριατρικης) με την τελευταία κατάσταση της κοπέλας ?Το Απόστημα είναι αιμορραγία στον εγκέφαλο από ότι ξέρω ,αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως συνδυάζονται μεταξύ τους οι δυο περιπτώσεις αυτές.
> Κρίμα .


Η μακροχρόνια έλλειψη βιταμίνης β1 προκαλεί εγκεφαλοπάθεια, πριν όμως στην αρχική της έλλειψη προειδοποιεί με κόπωση, σημάδια στο σώμα και ανορεξία σε άτομα με δυσσαπορόφηση είναι πιο πιθανό όταν δεν τρέφονται σωστά, μέτα απο 4 μήνες η Ρένα ξεκίνησε να βλέπει τα σημεία αυτά, τότε ήταν απλά διατροφικό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Xristina ειλικρινά λυπάμαι για την φίλη σου!

Ο γιατρός μου σε όποιον κάνει παράκαμψη τονίζει εξαρχής πόσο σημαντικό είναι να παίρνουμε καθημερινά τα φάρμακά μας (ασβέστιο,σίδηρο,πολυβιταμ νη ) όταν τον ρώτησα σε περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν τα παίρνει τι συμβαίνει μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά "αύριο-μεθαύριο δεν θα δεις τίποτα διαφορετικό σε βάθος χρόνου όμως θα έχεις σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας" για αυτό και μετά από μία βαριατρική μας απαγορεύουν τουλάχιστον για ένα χρόνο να προσχωρήσουμε σε εγκυμοσύνη,είναι πολύ δύσκολο για τον οργανισμό μας να ανταπεξέλθει σε όλα αυτά!

----------


## welldah

Χριστίνα συλληπητήρια για τη φίλη σου. Εύχομαι ο Θεός να δώσει κουράγιο και δύναμη στους δικούς της αυτή τη δύσκολη ώρα.

----------


## Alina_ed

:Frown:  τα συλληπητηρια μου χριστινα για τη φιλεναδα σου που εφυγε τοσο αδικα. δε μπορει να το χωρεσει ο νους μου ο τι ενας ανθρωπος μπορει να χαθει απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη,σιγουρα ηταν λαθος της που δε πηγε νωριτερα στο γιατρο αλλα μη τη κατηγορουμε κιολας,ισως να μην ενιωθε κ τοσο ασχημα ωστε να την ανησυχησει σοβαρα.πραγματικα δε ξερω τους λογους της που το καθυστερησε σιγουρα ομως δε της αξιζε μια τετοια τιμωρια...

----------


## Hlianna_ed

Παιδια δυστυχώς η Ρένα μας είχε πολύ καιρό σημάδια ότι τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά αλλά όλο ανέβαλε τις επισκέψεις της στον γιατρό αν και δεν της έπαιρνε χρήματα. Δεν έτρωγε, δεν έκανε συχνά εξετάσεις, δεν ακλουθούσε τις οδηγίες του γιατρου, και όταν πια είδε ότι δεν πάει άλλο ήταν ήδη αργά. Πολύ προσοχή και επιμέλεια στην υγεία μας γιατί είναι πολύτιμη. Ελπίζω όλη αυτή η ιστορία να είναι η αρχή για συνεχή επαγρύπνηση όλων μας. Θα την θυμομαστε παντα με αγαπη!!  :Frown:

----------


## monadiki1

καλημερα , τωρα ειδα τα ποστ..Συλληπητηρια κ απο μενα για την κοπελα να ειναι αναπαυμενη η ψυχουλα της κ κουραγιο στην οικογενεια της κ στους δικους της ανθρωπους γενικα..Μεγαλο κριμα απο το πρωι που το ειδα εχω αναστατωθει κ λυπηθει ταυτογχρονα γιατι μεχρι χτες διαβαζα την πορεια της κ ειλικρινα δεν περιμενα το μοιραιο...

----------


## bigjason

Απο εχτες που διαβασα για τον χαμο τις Ρενας προσπαθω να γραψω δυο λεξεις αλλα δεν ξερω τι να πω ειναι δυσκολο αυτες τις στιγμες και ακομη πιο δυσκολο για την οικογενεια της.
Ο θεος να την αναπαυση και εμεις να μην ξεχναμε τις επισκεψεις μας στον γιατρο και να τηρουμε τις οδηγιες τους.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 80γρ κοτοπουλο
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια κουταλια του γλυκου ταχινι αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ μιση μικρη ντοματα μιση φετα ψωμι 2 γαυρους μαρινατους

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ μπριαμ 2 γαυρους μαρινατους
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα μιση φετα ψωμι
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα 1/4 αγγουρι 1/4 πατατα

----------


## Mak

Σήμερα:
π- δυο φρυγανιές με μέλι
δ-ένα παστέλι σουσαμένιο
μ-μισό μπουτάκι κοτόπουλο και δυο φρυγανιές
α-100 γρ. ηλιόσπορους
β-δυο τυροπιτάκια σπιτικά και λίγα φυστίκια

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο σκετο
μισο κομματι πιτσα
1 λεπτη φετα ψωμι με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη
1/2 μικρο μαυρο ψωμακι ,3 φετακια αγγουρι κ 2 μπουκιες σπανακοπιτα
1 κριτσινι 
70γρμ περιπου μακαρονια με γαλοπουλα
1 χυμο πολυβιταμινουχο
1 φετα ψωμι με μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## blazen

Σήμερα 

Πρ. Ένα τοστ
Δε . Νερό 
Μεσ. 4 σουτζουκάκια χωρίς σάλτσα 
Απ. Μισό τοστ
Βρ. Γιαούρτι με corn flakes και λίγο μελί

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο σκετο
κρασοποτηρο γαλα
1 μπανανα
1 παγωτο 0 τις εκατο
ενα κυβακι απο σουβλακι κοτοπουλο,μια πιρουνια απο σουτζουκακι,μιση φετα ψωμι,4 πατατες τηγανητες(δυστυχως το εκανα εμετο  :Frown:  )
μισο τοστ ,ενα κρασοποτηρο γαλα
τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι εχασα αλλο ενα κιλακι  :Smile:

----------


## welldah

Αλινάκι βλέπω ότι συνεχίζεις μετά από τόσο καιρό και κάνεις εμετούς συχνά-πυκνά. Είσαι σίγουρη ότι μασάς καλά το φαγητό σου και τρως αρκετά αργά? Μήπως να το πεις στο γιατρό σου?  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα μικρο κομματι κεηκ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ μοσχαρι 2 κουταλιες κριθαρακι
απογ μισο κομματι κεηκ μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ μιση μικρη ντοματα μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι μαρια μου.του το εχω πει για τους εμετους. κανω οταν φαω κρεας κ εστω κ μια μπουκια παραπανω απο αυτο που αντεχω.μου ειπε να τρωω λιγοτερο κ για το κρεας να κανω υπομονη κ να τρωω ελαχιση ποσσοτητα.μερικες τροφες αργει να τις δεχτει το στομαχακι μαλλον.παντως σημερα εφαγα σνιτσελ χοιρινο που ποτε δεν ετρωγα χοιρινο κ πηγε μια χαρα κατω! ουτε καν ανακατευτηκα κ ουτε μου βρωμαγε κρεατιλα :P
σημερα 
μπανανα
φρεντο σκετο
3 μυδια ,μια κουταλια σουπας κοφτη ρυζι,λιγη μυζηθρα
1/4 σνιτσελ,5 πατατες τηγανιτες,λιγη μελιτζανοσαλατα,μια μπουκια ψωμι
μια κουταλια γλυκο σοκολατας 
1/4 σνιτσελ,ενα κρασοποτηρο γαλα

----------


## marleokar

καλημέρα καλημέρα σε όλους ... τι ωραία που ξεκινάει η μέρα σου όταν η ζυγαριά σε δείχνει 96κιλα...... - 39κιλα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη


Σαββατο
π- 1 φρυγανια με 1φετα τυρι του τοστ 
μ- 2 αυγα βραστα
α- 5 κερασια 
β- 3 κουταλιες ζουμι απο φρικασε και 1/2 φετα ψωμι


Κυριακή
π- 1 φρεντο εσπρεσσο γλυκο
δ- 1/2 κουλουρακι πορτοκαλιου
μ- 50γρ. κατσικακι γιουμετσι 5 κουταλιες κριθατακι 5 κομματια ντοματα
α- 10 αμυγδαλα
β- 5 φραουλες

----------


## Alina_ed

marleokar μπραβο! για τα κοντα 40 κιλακια που εφυγαν! ειναι η τρομερη η απωλεια σου καλη συνεχεια...  :Smile: 
χτες η μαμα μου με ειδε κ μονο που δεν εβαλε τα κλαματα.ελεγε ανυσηχει που εχασα τοσα πολλα κιλα αυτο το μηνα.ειχε μαθει που τα εχανα σιγα σιγα κ τωρα παραξενευτηκε πολυ, ειχε κ μια βδομαδα να με δει. πριν εκλεγε που ημουν παχια,τωρα κλαιει που τα χανω... πραγματικα δε ξερω τι να την κανω. η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εγω παραξενευτηκα με την απωλεια αυτου του μηνα αλλα τι να πω ισως να γινεται ετσι.μιλησα κ με μια κοπελα που ημασταν μαζι στο νοσοκομειο εκανε 10 μερες την επεμβαση πριν απο εμενα κ αυτη το ιδιο επαθε.στο 6 με 7 μηνα εχασε 10 κιλα μαζεμενα.  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

ʼντε Αλινάκι, πλησιάζει η επίτευξη του στόχου! Με το μαλακό όμως , ε? :starhit:

----------


## *Katie

Αλινακι μου εισαι στην καλη σου φαση τωρα απολαυσε το. Ετσι συνεβαινε και με εμενα , στον 7 μηνα ειχα χασει 5-6 κιλα σε ενα μηνα. Τον επομενο επεσα στα 2μισι αλλα αναμενωμενο μετα την μεγαλη απωλεια. Μετα ξανα 3 κλπ κλπ

----------


## Alina_ed

γιωτα μου η αληθεια ειναι οτι με το μαλακο το πηγαινα τοσο καιρο ,δε με βιαζει να φυγουν τα κιλα αρκει να φυγουν... 
τωρα σε ενα μηνα κ 10 μερες εχασα 10 κιλα ενω απο το ιανουαριο κ μετα τα εχανα με το σταγονομετρο... 
αρα Katie τωρα να περιμενω ενα μηνα να κολλησει ετσι?  :Smile:  ευχομαι μονο πριν κολλησει να με αφησει να δω το 6αρακι μπροστα! μετα ας κολλησει οσο θελει :P

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
φρεντο σκετο
1/4 μπανανα
1 κουταλια μυζηθρα,3 πιρουνιες κοτοπουλο με καρυ,1 φετα αγγουρι,1 κομματακι ντοματα
2 κυβακια μπουγατσα πολυ μικρα
μισο τοστ
μισο τοστ,1 φρεντο σκετο
μια χουφτα πατατακια (ανακαλυψα οτι πανε πολυ ευκολα κατω τα ατιμα)

----------


## Γλαύκη

Εμαθα οτι οι γονεις της κοπελλας που εφυγε δωρησαν τα οργανα της,καρδια ματια κ νεφρα που ηρθαν κ τα πηραν απο το Ωνασειο.Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως την αιτια αλλα οχι εγγεφαλιτιδα.κατι σχετικα με δυσαπορροφηση κ οι γονεις της λενε οτι επαιρνε συμπληρωματα κ πιθανον να κανουν αγωγη στο γιατρο.Παντως ειναι κριμα να πηγαινουμε να κανουμε καλυτερη τη ζωη μας κ απο αμελεια δικη μας να ερχονται τα χειροτερα.Απο οτι εμαθα ειχε καιρο διαρροιες κ εμετους.Προσοχη λοιπον!Παμε παντα στις επανεξετασεις κ κανουμε εξετασεις οπως μας πουν!

----------


## lila198621

γλαυκη ποια κοπελα εννοεις την φιλη της χριστινας???

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> αρα Katie τωρα να περιμενω ενα μηνα να κολλησει ετσι?  ευχομαι μονο πριν κολλησει να με αφησει να δω το 6αρακι μπροστα! μετα ας κολλησει οσο θελει :P


Τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο, ο καθενας εχει τον δικο του ρυθμο, αλλοι κολανε αρχικα και μετα πανε αερα μεχρι το τελος, αλλοι κολανε και ξεκολανε κατα περιοδους ( εγω ημουν σε αυτη την κατηγορια) γενικως κλπ. Απλα το ρεζουμε ειναι οτι οποιος κανει καλη διατροφη δεν εχει να ανυσηχει για τπτ θα φυγουν οπως και να εχει. Η πορεια ειναι προδιαγεγραμμενη κοπελια και δεν εχεις να ανυσηχεις για τπτ!!! Καλη συνεχεια. Οταν θες αλλαζω και το τικερ σου. Σφυρα και ερχεται.

----------


## Alina_ed

ευχαριστω κατερινα θα σου πω αν ειναι την αλλη βδομαδα να το αλλαξουμε παλι  :Smile:  . γιαυτο με τη σωστη διατροφη εχεις δικιο αν κ εκει με φοβαμαι λιγο,δεν ειμαι υποδειγμα σωστης διατροφης οπως θα βλεπεις,ειδες με τα πατατακια μια χαρα τα κατεβασα κ θα ετρωγα κ αλλα αν δε μου εβαζα στοπ! κ σημερα αντι για μεσημεριανο πεινουσα πολυ,δε κρατηθηκα να ερθω σπιτι κ τσακισα 3 μπισκοτακια με γαλα.

----------


## *Katie

υπαρχουν μερες που θα φας και πατατακια και μπισκοτα, ανθρωπος εισαι και οχι ρομποτ. Δεν γινεται αλλωστε αυτο καθε μερα, ειναι το εξτρα σου. η νοστιμια σου που και που.

----------


## *Katie

εγω προσωπικα δεν ειμαι της απαγορευσης, δεν μπορουσα να λειτουργησω ποτε ετσι, αλλοι μπορουν. Προτιμω το παν μετρον αριστον. Ποτε αυτο δεν με σταματησε απο την απωλεια μου, μπορει να την εκανε πιο αργη καποιες φορες αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν στερηθηκα στο σημειο να εχω απωθημενα που αυτο ειναι πιο σημαντικο για την ψυχη μου. Τωρα που δεν θελω αλλο να χασω δεν εχω νιωσει την αναγκη να πεσω με τα μουτρα σε πραγματα που στερουσα στον εαυτο μου γιατι απλα δεν τα στερησα. Νιωθω ισορροπια που ειναι πιο σημαντικο απο το να εφτανα στον στοχο μου 3 μηνες νωριτερα. Ολα αυτα ειναι δικη μου αποψη των πραγματων, δεν λεω οτι πρεπει καποιος να το ακολουθησει, απλα καταθετω την αποψη μου.

----------


## dora_th

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> εγω προσωπικα δεν ειμαι της απαγορευσης, δεν μπορουσα να λειτουργησω ποτε ετσι, αλλοι μπορουν. Προτιμω το παν μετρον αριστον. Ποτε αυτο δεν με σταματησε απο την απωλεια μου, μπορει να την εκανε πιο αργη καποιες φορες αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν στερηθηκα στο σημειο να εχω απωθημενα που αυτο ειναι πιο σημαντικο για την ψυχη μου. Τωρα που δεν θελω αλλο να χασω δεν εχω νιωσει την αναγκη να πεσω με τα μουτρα σε πραγματα που στερουσα στον εαυτο μου γιατι απλα δεν τα στερησα. Νιωθω ισορροπια που ειναι πιο σημαντικο απο το να εφτανα στον στοχο μου 3 μηνες νωριτερα. Ολα αυτα ειναι δικη μου αποψη των πραγματων, δεν λεω οτι πρεπει καποιος να το ακολουθησει, απλα καταθετω την αποψη μου.


Αν και δεν έχω κάνει χειρουργειο και το παλεύω με διατροφή , άρα πάω και πιο αργα , Κατερινα ένα εχω να πώ : ΄
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup:

----------


## Alina_ed

Katie εχεις δικιο η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εγω δε θα αντεχα να μου στερω κατι που θελω... γενικα θελω να τα εχω καλα με τον εαυτο μου κ να μη με ζοριζω κ πολυ γενικα. εχω προσεξει οτι οποτε ζοριζω υπερβολικα τον εαυτο μου οχι μονο σε θεματα διατροφης γενικα... μετα απο καιρο δε μου βγαινει σε καλο... οπως τωρα που με ζοριζω στο θεμα της δουλειας. δουλευω χωρις κανενα ρεπο εδω κ ενα μηνα κ βλεπω οτι εχω αρχισει κ δεν με ελεγχω.ξαπλωσα λιγο για μεσημερι! κ ξυπνησα τωρα! οτι στερουμε απο τον εαυτο μας καποια στιγμη το ζηταει μαλλον το απαιτει μονος του.

----------


## *Katie

ελπιζω να ξεκουραστηκες Αλινακι μου, και να σε ξαναπηρε ο υπνος και να μην βρικολακιασες μετα. ο υπνος κανει κανω στην απωλεια κιλων. οταν δεν κοιμομαστε αρκετα στρεσαρετε το σωμα και κανει κατακρατησεις και δυσλειτουργει ο μεταβολισμος

----------


## Alina_ed

Katie ξεκουραστηκα αρκετα αν κ πηγε 5 να ξαναξαπλωσω κ σηκωθηκα 6:30 οχι γιατι δε νυσταζα αλλα γιατι επρεπε να μαγειρεψω στους αντρες μου κ να κανω κ καμια δουλεια.γενικα περναω φαση υπνηλιας,οσο κ αν με αφησουν να κοιμηθω δε θα πω οχι :P
νιωθω οτι μαλλον μεγαλωσε το στομαχακι τελευταια.σημερα εφαγα το τοστ ολοκληρο! βεβαια σιγα σιγα, μου πηρε κανενα μισαωρο αλλα χωρεσε ολο! κ το νερακι παει κ αυτο πια πολυ ευκολα κατω.πινω απο το μπουκαλακι κ το κατεβαζω σχεδον οπως παλια... το 1/3 παει με τη μια.
σημερα 
φρεντο
1φετα ελιοψωμο,1 κουταλια μυζηθρα ,1φετα αγγουρι,1 κομματακι ντοματα
3 πιρουνιες φασολακια με κολοκυθακι
1 παγωτο 0 τις εκατο
1 τοστ
μισο βερικοκο
θα φτιαξω παλι κανενα καφεδακι γιατι κλεινουν τα ματια μου

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3 κουταλιες γεμιση απο μελιτζανα πα******κι και λιγη μπεσαμελ
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ

----------


## *Katie

παιδακια ζυγιστηκα χθες και εχω βαλει 1,5 κιλακι. δεν ξερω αν ειναι κατακρατηση ή πραγματικο παντως ηταν αρκετο για να με βαλει στον ισιο δρομο γιατι τον τελευταιο καιρο ηρθαν πολλα γλυκα στο δρομο μου και παραστρατητα η αμαρτωλη. σημερα λοιπον

8.30-- 2 μινι κριθινα παξιμαδια, 40γρ γραβιερα, 2/3 ποτηρακι χυμο σαγκουινι-μανταρινι
10.30-- 1 κσ μουλιασμενους καρπους , 2 μικρα βερυκοκα
12.30-- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης, 2 μικρα βερυκοκα
2.30-- 1/3 φετα τσουρεκι σπιτικο και 1/2 ποτηρακι χυμο
4.30-- 1 μετρια πιπερια γεμιστη, 30 γρ φετα
9.00-- μικρη σαλατα ( 3 ντοματινια,λιγο αγγουρι,1 μινι παξιμαδι, 20 γρ φετα, 1 κγ ελιες, 1κγ καπαρι, 1κγ ελαιολαδο)

----------


## Alina_ed

κατερινα κατακρατηση θα ειναι σε λιγες μερες θα χαθει.. κ εμενα σημερα με εδειξε 75,200 απο 74,300αλα δεν ανησυχω πολυ,εχει μερες να λειτουργησει το εντερακι κ γιαυτο θα ειναι μαλλον.
σημερα
φρεντο
1 μηλοπιτακι
μισο μπιφτεκι,8 μικρες πατατες τηγανιτες,1 φετα ψωμι,ενα κυβακι φετα
1 μινι σαντουιτσακι με μαυρο ψωμι κ γαλοπουλα
φρεντο σκετο 
2 κρακερακια,1 ποτηρι χυμο

----------


## *Katie

Αλινακι μου πολυ πιθανο , απλα ειχα 3 εβδομαδες να ζυγιστω και ενω δεν εχω κανει κακη διατροφη , καταναλωσα παραπανω γλυκα νομιζω και εχω λιγο φοβηθει . Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και εδειξε 600γρ κατω οποτε καλα παμε. ακομη 900 γρ για να ισορροπησω εκει που ημουν. στις 13 Ιουνιου εχω και το μηνιαιο ραντεβου με τον διαιτολογο που θα φανει και τι πραγματικα εχει συμβει.

----------


## Mak

Kατερινιώ μου, όσο κάνεις το πρόγραμμά σου όπως ξέρεις και αγαπάς να το κάνεις, μη σε φοβίζει τίποτα! Θα στο πω ξανά, δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός στο δρόμο που διαβαίνουμε!

----------


## *Katie

το ξερω Μακ μου, το οτι φοβηθηκα, πηγαινε στο οτι ξεφυγα στα γλυκα και αμεσως το πληρωσα. για ακομη μια φορα επιβεβαιωνεται οτι καμια σληβ δεν μπορει να σου κανει τπτ αν τρως γλυκα και μπισκοτα. τα παθηματα να γινονται μαθηματα και να προχωρουμε σοφοτεροι. :Wink:

----------


## Alina_ed

αχ αχ αυτα τα γλυκα τελευταια στη δουλεια ειναι ο εφιαλτης μου,καθε μερα ερχονται να με μπουκοσουν απο ενα ωραιο κομματακι που πηραν απο το μπουφε.συνηθως κρατιεμαι κ τους λεω δε θελω γλυκα κ τελος.οταν ομως ειμαι λιγο πεσμενη με το ζορυ κρατιεμαι να μη το φαω.σημερα υπεκυψα κ εφαγα 3 κουταλιες σοκολατινα  :Frown: . παντως κατερινα σιγουρα μεχρι τις 13 σιγουρα θα εχουν φυγει κ τα 900 γρμ.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα κεηκ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 2 πηρουνιες σεσκλα κοκκινιστα 30γρ φετα
απογ μισο τοστ αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα 
βρ μιση τορτιγια μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 φρεντο σκετο
4 πιρουνιες γεμιση απο πιπερια γεμιστη,μια κουταλια μυζηθρα,1/2 φετα ψωμι
3 κουταλιες σοκολατινα,3 κουταλιες ζελε
1 γιαουρτακι
1/2 σαντουιτς γαλοπουλας
1/2 σαντουιτς,1 φρεντο

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by *Katie_
> το ξερω Μακ μου, το οτι φοβηθηκα, πηγαινε στο οτι ξεφυγα στα γλυκα και αμεσως το πληρωσα. για ακομη μια φορα επιβεβαιωνεται οτι καμια σληβ δεν μπορει να σου κανει τπτ αν τρως γλυκα και μπισκοτα. τα παθηματα να γινονται μαθηματα και να προχωρουμε σοφοτεροι.




Δεν σε φοβάμαι εσένα, είσαι πολύ συνειδητοποιημένη :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## *Katie

σε ευχαριστω μπρεικ μου για την ενθαρρυνση. να γραψω και τα χθεσινα μου

8.30-- 2 μινι παξιμαδακια κριθινα με 50γρ γραβιερα και λιγο χυμο 
10.30-- 1 μπισκοτο βρωμης και 2 βερυκοκα
12.30- 1 κσ ξηρους καρπους και 2 βερυκοκα
2.30- μια μικρη σαλατα
6--1 βερυκοκο και 2/3 ελληνικης μπαρας
8.30- 1 μερτια πιπερια γεμιστη, 30 γρ φετα και 1/2 παξιμαδακι κριθινο

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  χαθηκε το κιλακι που ειχα παρει,ειχα δικιο ηταν το εντερακι η αιτια, σημερα με δειχνει παλι 74  :Smile:

----------


## *Katie

μπραβο Αλινακι ! και εγω εχασα το ενα κιλο και παλευω το αλλο μισο . μια χαρα

----------


## Alina_ed

ετσι *Katie μπραβο! χιχιχ σιγα μην ερχοντουσταν για να μεινουν τα κιλακια δε τα θελουμε πια ξουτ ξουτ  :Smile:

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 φρεντο σκετο
μια φετα ψωμι με τυρι του τοστ
1 μπανανα
1 φετα ψωμι με τυρι του τοστ
μισο σουτζουκακι,5 μακαρονακια,1/2 φετα ψωμι
3 μπισκοτακια 
μισο χυμο μανταρινι
ενα καλαμποκι
πειναω ακομα περιεργος αλλα λεω να κρατηθω τετοια ωρα κιολας

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη,φρεντο σκετο
5 μυδια.4 πατατες τηγανιτες,3 μπουκιες ψωμι
μιση φετα ψωμι.40γρμ σνιτσελ κοτοπουλο,μια κουταλια τυροκαυτερη,3 πατατες τηγανιτες
1 καλαμποκι
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π--1 φ.ψωμι, 30γρ γραβιερα και 2 βερυκοκα
μεσ- 1 μπιφτεκι απο κοτοπουλο κα λαχανικα ,3 πατατες φουρνου
απ-1 μπισκοτο και καφες
ενδ- 15 αμυγδαλα και λιγο πεπονι
βρ-3κσ ρυζι , μια μπουκια ψωμι ναν, 2 κομματακια κοτοπουλο ινδικο,1/2 onion banjhi

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο σκετο,μισο σταφιδοψωμο
μπανανα
1 κοματακι κανελονια με κιμα κ μπεσαμελ
μια φετα ψωμι με αχινιους,1 κουταλια λαδι
1 κομματακι κανελονια
1 φραπε σκετο
1 ποτηρι γαλα
μισο σταφιδοψωμο

----------


## *Katie

χθες

π- γαλα με δημητριακα και ξηρους καρπους, 1 βερυκοκο
μεσ- 1/2 μπιφτεκι και 2 κσ κοφτο μακαρονακι, 1 ντοματινι
απ- 1 κουλουρακι σπιτικο και καφες
ενδ- 4 κσ κοφτο μακαρονακι και μια μπουκια γραβιερα
ενδ- 1 παξιμαδακι κριθινο και 15γρ κιτρινο τυρι,1 βερυκοκο
βρ- 1/2 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο και μερικες πατατες τηγ.

βλεπω οτι οταν κανω πολυ μικρα γευματα και πολλα λειτουργω καλυτερα απο το να φαω περισσοτερο και λιγοτερες φορες. οποτε το ακολουθω γιατι μου δουλευει πιο καλα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο μικρο σαντουιτς
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 3 κουταλιες μπριαμ μια δαγκωσια φετα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια κουταλια ταχινι αργοτερα μισο ποτηρι χυμο ροδι αραιωμενο με νερο
βρ θα φαω μισο τοστ

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φραπε σκετο
1 μπανανα
1 γαλετα
1 μικρο κομματακι κανελονια
μισο μπιφτεκι ,4 πατατες τηγανιτες,2 μπουκιες ψωμι
1 φραπε σκετο
1 παγωτο 0τις εκατο
1 φετα γαλοπουλα, μιση φετα ψωμι,μιση τυρι
1 μπανανα
μαλλον το παρακανα σημερα ,πολυ πεινα!

----------


## *Katie

χθες:

- 2 Παξιμαδακια κριθινα και 40γρ γραβιερα,2 βερυκοκα
δεκ- 1 βερυκοκο και 1 ριζογκοφρετα
μεσ- 1 κουλουρι θεσσ/νικης
απ- 1 κομματι σπιτικη μανιταροπιτα , συνταγη του διαιτολογου μου ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ!!! 
βρ- 1 φετα τυρι τοστ και 1 φετα ζαμπον, 1ριζογκοφρετα, 2 αποξ.δαμασκηνα

----------


## lila198621

κυρια κατερινα μας γραψτε μας τη συνταγη για τη μανιταροπιτα

----------


## Alina_ed

μανιταροπιτα! μιαμ μιαμ ναι κατερινα γραψε μας οποτε μπορεις τη συνταγη
σημερα
1 φραπε σκετο
2 ελιοπιτακια
3 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
1/2 ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι
8 πατατες τηγανητες ,λιγη φετα,2 κομματακια ντοματα,2 φετες αγγουρι,μιση φετα ψωμι
2 κουταλιες τουρτα
μισο τοστ με πιτα σικαλεως,γαλοπουλα κ τυρι
σημερα η ζυγαρια επεσε αλλο μισο κιλακι ενω για μερες ημουν σταθερη . 73.5με εδειξε θα χαρω πριν τελειωσει ο μηνας να δω το 6 μπροστα αν κ λογικα θα σταματησει η μεγαλη απωλεια αυτο το μηνα αρα θα πρεπει να εχω υπομονη για τον επομενο

----------


## Alina_ed

ξανανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια κ με εδειξε 73  :Smile:  χαρηκα που συνεχιζει η απωλεια γιατι βλεπω οτι τρωω περισσοτερο κ καπως ανυσηχουσα,η αληθεια ειναι κουραζομαι πολυ κ μαλλον το χρειαζομαι το περισσοτερο...  :Smile:  χιχιχ σας ζαλιζω αλλα ηθελα να μοιραστω την ανησυχια μου μαζι σας

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1φρεντο σκετο
2 πιρουνιες παστιτσιο,2 πιρουνιες κολοκυθακι,γεμιστο με κιμα,ενα κυβακι κοτοπουλο κ μια κουταλια ρυζι 
1 φραπε σκετο
1 φρεντο σκετο,1 μινι σαντουιτσακι με μαυρο ψωμι ,γαλοπουλα κ μαρουλι
3 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο λαχανικα φουρνου με ανθοτυρο και γιαουρτι σαν μουσακας ας πουμε
απογ 1 κομματακι καρπουζι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ το ιδιο με το μεσημερι

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα μου η συνταγη της μανιταροπιτας που ζητησες
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d=4492&page=13

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  ευχαριστω *Katie θα την φτιαξω σιγουρα. αν δε σου ειναι πολυ κοπος αν μπορεις θα με βοηθησεις παλι με το τικερακι? πηγα να το φτιαξω μονη κ εκανα βλακιουλα .ειμαι 71.500 τωρα κ ξεκινησα 116
χτες 
μιλκσεικ με παγωτο 0 
1 γαλετα πολυσπορη
5 μυδια,4 πατατες τηγανητες,2 πιρουνιες καρπουζι,1 κουταλια παστα καραμελα(αν δε δοκιμαζα θα εσκαγα :P )
ενα κομματι πιτσα με γαλουπουλα κ τυρι
1 κομματι καρπουζι,ενα σπιρτοκουτο φετα

----------


## *Katie

σου εστειλα το νεο τικερ χθες στο μαιλ σου. ομως εβαλα 71,9. κατσε να το κανω 71,5 και στο ξαναστελνω.

----------


## *Katie

πες μου και υψος για να σου φτιαξω και μια αλλη μαγκια με το Bmi σου

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  1,60 ειμαι κατερινα μου.

----------


## Alina_ed

ααα δεν ειχα μπει να το δω ,συγνωμη που σε ζαλιζω αδικα τοτε

----------


## *Katie

οκ Αλινακι μου ολο δικο σου.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι και μια ροδελα ντοματα ψητα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο μανιταροπιτα

----------


## Alina_ed

το απιστευτο! ξαναζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 70,900! σκεφτομαι μηπως η ζυγαρια μου δε παει καλα????? δε ξερω πραγματικα τοσους μηνες με πηγαινε με πολυ σιγανους ρυθμους η απωλεια κ τωρα ξαφνιαζομαι απιστευτα. βεβαια αν ειναι να νιωθω τοσο χαλια  :Frown:  οσο σημερα καλυτερα να τα χανω σιγα σιγα. γενικα νιωθω απαισια οχι μονο σωματικα πια αλλα κ ψυχολογικα,θελω να βαλω τα κλαματα με το παραμικρο παλι,γενικα ενιωσα οτι ζοριζα τον εαυτο μου καθε λεπτο για να ανταπεξελθω τη δουλεια κ τωρα που γυρισα σπιτι μου φταινε ολα...
σημερα 
φραπε σκετο,1/4 σαντουιτς αλλαντικων
1 μπολακι παγωτο 0
1 κομματι πιτσα
1 χυμο πορτοκαλι
1 χυμο με εξτρα βιταμινες
2 κουταλιες μυδια κοκκινιστα,μιση φετα ψωμι
1 κουπα γαλα,μιση γαλετα πολυσπορη

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα μικρο κομματι μανιταροπιτα
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 4 κουταλιες μυδια μια φετα ψωμι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα ενα κουλουρακι 
βρ μισο τοστ 3 κομματια αγγουρι 2 κομματια ντοματα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 4 κουταλιες βιδες 2 κουταλιες σαλτσα ντοματα μια κουταλια τυρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ 3 κομματια αγγουρι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα ενα βερυκοκ
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι ενα μικρο κολοκυθι
απογ μια μικρη μπαλα παγωτο
βρ 1/4 ντοματα 2 μανιταρια μιση φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια cottage

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ ενα μπιφτεκι μια πηρουνια χορτα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι ενα λαβας light μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 2 μικρα βερυκοκα
βρ ενα μπιφτεκι 1/4 αγγουρι

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 4 κουταλιες φασολαδα μισο κεφτε
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ ισως και λιγη ντοματα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι 2 κομματια πατατα φουρνου
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 6 κομματακια πατατα μια φετα τυρι

----------


## Alina_ed

με επιασε σημερα κ εκανα χαλια τη διατροφη μου κ ειπα να σας τα γραψω μηπως κ βαλω μυαλο... τσαντιζομαιοταν ξεσπαω στο φαι κ σημερα το εκανα μετα απο καιρο.
1 κρασοποτηρο γαλα
μισο κουλουρι με μελι,1 ελληνικο καφε
1 φετα ψωμι ισως κ παραπανω με ντοματα τριμενη κ τυρακι
1 κομματακι μικρο μουσακα σουπερ λαιτ
3 πιρουνιες μουσακα
1 φρεντο(τον ηπια πριν λιγο μηπως ξυπνησω κ μπορεσω να κανω τις δουλιες μου γιατι ταξιδευω αυριο κ δεν εχω τιποτα κανει ακομα. )οχι μονο δεν επιασε αλλα νυσταζω περισσοτερο  :Frown:  κ επεσα με τα μουτρα κ εφαγα 8! μπισκοτα
οι τασεις λιποθυμιας συνεχιζονται κ καθε μερα κ νιωθω κ πιο αδυναμη  :Frown:

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα μου σιγα ξεφυγες και λιγο με τα μπισκοτακια και κατι εγινε. Αρκει να τα ευχαριστηθηκες. Οσο για τις ζαλαδες υπομονη, πορτοκαλαδιτσα φεσκοστημμενη μπορεις να πιεις? 
Οσο για τα αλμυρα δεν σου λεω διοτι πρεπει απο οτι μας ειπες να μην τρως αλατια λογω πιεσης. Ζαλαδα προκαλειτε είτε απο χαμηλη πιεση είτε απο υψηλη. Οποτε προσεχε το αλατι σου παρα πολυ. Το ετοιμο ψωμι εχει αλατι, το τυρι να ειναι αναλατο , τα φαγητα σου χωρις αλατι μονο οτι εχουν απο φυσικου τους τα υλικα σου. Και φυσικα τα μπισκοτα εχουν αλατι δυστηχως. Προσπαθησε να τρως αφθονα φρουτα και λαχανικα για να παιρνεις βιταμινες. Στο φαγητο βαλε πολλα μυρωδικα και λεμονι για να νοστιμισουν, πινε πολυ νερο, απο την αφυδατωση ζαλιζομαστε πολυ συχνα. 
Θα περασει Αλινα μου θα δεις

----------


## Alina_ed

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ξεχνιεμαι με το αλατακι κ στον μουσακα χτες το τσιμπισα καπως.θυμηθηκα να προσεξω τα λιπαρα κ τις θερμιδες γενικα αλλα το αλατακι το ξεχασα :P που θα παει θα μαθω κ χωρις αυτο. νερακι πινω παραπολυ κ με τα φρουτακια οποτε τα βρισκω τα τιμω χιχιχ τωρα εχω μπροστα μου μια χουφτα κερασια κ αν η μητερα μου φωναζει να μη τα φαω αν δε φαω πρωτα κατι αλλο γιατι εκανα εξετασεις αιματος κ ειμαι νηστικη ακομα εγω εχω τσιμπισει 5,6 κιολας.δε μου κανει ορεξη να φαω κ κατι αλλο.... βρηκα το μπελα μου αυτες τις μερες εκει που ελεγε μη τρως τωρα θελει να με ταιζει μη της παθω κατι λεει.ερχεται πανω καθε 3 ωρες κ μου φερνει κ κατι,μια μου στβει πορτοκαλια ,μια μου φερνει αθοτυρο. μαλλον τρομαξε πιο πολυ αυτη  :Frown:  απο οτι εγω. με πιανει φλιαρια κειναι ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα σημερα με επιασε κ καταναλοτικη μανια αν κ χρηματα δεν υπηρχαν ισα ισα για το ταξιδι.καταφερα να χαλασω καποια αυτα κ ασ στριμοχτουμε ολη τη βδομαδα μετα.δε μου πηγαινε να ειμαι με τα μαυρα κ τις κελεμπιες πια κ ετσι πηρα ενα πατελονακι κ ενα μπλουζακι που βρηκα σε προσφορα κ για μενα κ για τον αντρα μου.να δω πως θα αντιδρασει οταν ερθει σπιτι. θα γκρινιαξει σιγουρα εγω ομως το χαρηκα! μου εφτιαξε η διαθεση με αυτη τη μικρη αλλαγη.

----------


## *Katie

και επειδη εχει αραχνιασει το τοπικ ... ας γραψω τι εχω φαει σημερα και τι θα φαω αποψε. 

π- 1/2 ποτηρακι γαλα 1,5% με 2 κ.σ δημητριακα βρωμης της quaker
δεκ- 1 κριτσινι και καφε
μεσ- 1/3 μεριδα μουσακα μπορει και λιγοτερο με 10γρ φετα κανονικη
απ- 1 ροδακινο μικρο και 1 καλαμποκογκοφρετα και καφες

το βραδυ θα φαω καρπουζι, 1 παξιμαδακι κριθινο και 1φ.τυρι τοστ λογαδι γιατι μαλλον δεν παιζει να μπορεσω να φαω μουσακα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα τυρι μια γαλοπουλα
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ ενα παιδακι και ενα μικρο κολοκυθι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι
βρ 1/4 αγγουρι μια φετα τυρι μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## *Katie

σημερα

π- 1 φρεσκο χυμο smoothy ( φρουτα στο multi με στημενο χυμο πορτοκαλι)
δεκ- 2 δαμασκηνα ξερα, 4 αψητους καρπους
μεσ- 4 μικρα ντολμαδακια χωρις το αμπελόφυλλο, 3 κομματια καρπουζι
απ- 1 καλαμποκογκοφρετα ,1/2 δαχτυλο γραβιερα, 2 δαμασκηνα ξερα
βρ- 1 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο με μαρουλι-ντοματα και 1/4 πιτα αλαδωτη

----------


## marleokar

[quote]_Originally posted by *Katie_
και επειδη εχει αραχνιασει το τοπικ ... ας γραψω τι εχω φαει σημερα και τι θα φαω αποψε. 

καλό .............................. όντως έχει αραχνιάσει


εχθες
π- 1 παστελι
δ- ενα φτεντο εσπρεσσο στην παραλία
μ- γυρισα απο μπάνιο και την επεσα για υπνο
α- μισή μπριζόλα και 5 κομματακια ντομάτα
β- 2 μπαλες παγωτο ΕΒΓΑ 0% (περιττό να σας πω οτι το τσακίζω το συγκεκριμένο )

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
μισο ποτηρι φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι
1 κρακερακι με τυρακι 
1 χουφτα κερασια
1 κομματακι γαλετα πολυσπορη με τριμενη ντοματα ,φετα κ βασιλικο
3 φιογκακια,6 μυδια,μιση φετα ψωμι μαυρο
εφαγα πολλα παγακια(ηταν το μονο που με δυναμωνε στη δουλεια)
1\3 απο μεξικανικη πιτα με κοτοπουλο κ λαχανικα
1/2 ποτηρι χυμο ανανα ,καρυδα
τωρα σκεφτομαι κ ενα παγωτακι 0 που εχω στη καταψηξη αν κ τελευταια μαλλον τρωω πολυ παλι κ λεω να κρατηθω  :Frown:

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα σας  :Smile:  ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη ζυγιστηκα κ ειδα το περιβοητο 6 μπροστα! ειναι σαν ονειρο δε πιστευω οτι ανεβηκα εγω στη ζυγαρια αλλα καποια αλλη χιχιχχι. τωρα ειμαι 69 κιλακια :bouncing: :bouncy:
κατερινα η πωλινακι οποια μπορει ας με βοηθησει να αλλαξουμε το τικερακι παλι

----------


## mariakriti_ed

alina , χωρις να σε γνωριζω χαρηκα τοσο πολυ μολις διαβασα αυτο που εγραψες....χιχι...:P πραγματικα μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

mariakriti σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυυυυυυ χιχιχιχ αν με εβλεπες κιολας απο την ωρα που το ειδα εχω ενα χαμογελο μεχρι τα αυτια. απο το ονομα σου μαλλον ειμαστε κ συμπατριωτισες,απο κρητη εισαι? εγω απο χανια  :Smile:

----------


## mariakriti_ed

πλακα κανεις..............!!!!!! :smilegrin:και εγω απο χανια..........!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  τελεια χιχιιχ πεπει να τα πουμε τοτε.

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Alina, τέλεια που είδες το 6, αξίζεις πολλά 66666υγχαρητήρια :lol: για την προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## Mak

Συγχαρητήρια Αλινα μου! Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο!

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα μου μπραβο μπραβο χιλιες φορες. Καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ των 6κατι. Αλλαξα και το τικερ σου!!

----------


## Γλαύκη

Μπραβο Αλινα !Σε λιγο κ στο στοχο σου!Κ στα δικα μου...

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχχιχι ευχαριστω για τα μπραβο σας αλαλ μαλλον πρεπει να τα δωσετε στο γιατρο μου  :Smile:  γλαυκη κ στα δικα σου! κ στα δικα σου συντομα θα ερθουν  :Smile: 
*Katie μπενω να το αλλαξω σφαιρα! χιχιχ σε ευχαριστω πολυ!
,

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα μεχρι το απογευμα δεν ηθελα να φαω τιποτα! μονο να πινω νερο,καφε κ να τρωω παγακια. ζοριστικα πολυ με τη ζεστη στη δουλεια κ ισως γιαυτο. 
σημερα λοιπον
μισο ποτηρι γαλα
2 παγακια
φραπε
νερο μπολικο
2 παγακια
φρεντο
παγακια
νερο πολυυυυυ
φρεντο,μισο σαντουιτσ με μοτσαρελα κ βασιλικο
1 χυμο,μια πιρουνια ντονατς με κρεμα(ειχε γενεθελια ο αντρας μου κ ηταν η τουρτα του  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## mariakriti_ed

μου αρεσει που γραφεις και τα παγακια !!!!:lol:

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ τιποτα
μεσ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα χωρις ρυζι
απογ ενα ροδακινο 10γρ σοκολατα αργοτερα μιση φετα ψωμι
βρ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα

----------


## Alina_ed

τωρα 2 μερες το παρακανα αλλα οπως παντα οταν κανω ατασταλιες σας τις γραφω ετσι κ σημερα ειπα να τiς γραψω θα ειναι σα να εξομολογουμε τις αμαρτιες μου :P :smilegrin:
σημερα 
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
μιαμιση φετα ψωμι,η φετες γαλοπουλα
1 φετα πεπονι
1 μπανανα
2 κουταλιες τις σουπας φακες κ ενα κομματακι φετα
μισο χυμο μανταρινι σαγκουινι
1 ξυλακι κοτοπουλο,3 φετες ντοματα,λιγο φετα,μιση φετα ψωμι
3 κουταλιες παστα με γευση ανανα,2 κουταλιες με γευση μοκα,1 σοκολατινα
2 μπαλες παγωτο γιαουρτι με φρουτα του δασους
1 φετα καρπουζι κ λιγη φετα. 
απορω που τα εβαλα ολα αυτα! κ πειναω κ ακομα! :P

----------


## *Katie

Αλινακι μου , την συγκεκριμενη μερα που εφαγες τα γλυκακια σου και οπως θεωρεις εσυ παραπανω, ενιωθες ζαλαδες και ατονιες?

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie ενιωθα μονο λιγο αδυναμη το πρωι.την υπολοιπη μερα ημουν καλα κ καταφερα κ στη δουλεια να ανταπεξελθω παρολο το χαμο που γινοταν.

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα μηπως λοιπον αν τρως κατι παραπανω εισαι καλυτερα ή θεωρεις οτι ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος?

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα φρεντο και μισο παξιμαδι πορτοκαλιου
βρ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie μου αυτες τις μερες τρωω αρκετα περισσοτερο απο πριν κ νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα.η πιεση συνεχιζει να ειναι χαμηλη στο 9 με 10 συνηθως αλλα μπορω να ανταπεξελθω στις υποχρεωσεις μου κ στη δουλεια πια.
το ευχαριστο ειναι οτι εφυγε αλλο ενα κιλακι  :Smile:  68! κ ετσι μειωθηκαν οι τυψεις που εχω οτι η διατροφη που κανω θα καταστρεψει οτι καταφερα... εχω ενταξει καθημερινα τωρα 4 μερες μια μικρη ποσσοτητα ζαχαρης στη διατροφη μου.η ενα μικρο γλυκακι στη δουλεια. νιωθω οτι το εχω αναγκη αν κ ξερω οτι δε πρεπει... με τη κουραση,το τρεξιμο κ τη ζεστη αν δεν μου δωσω κατι παραπανο νιωθω οτι θα ξαναπεσω κατω.
σημερα
φρεντο κσπουτσινο σκετο
1 μπαλα παγωτο 0
1 τοστ
μισο κρασοποτηρο χυμο ανανα
1 ποτηρι χυμο μηλου
1πιρουνια καρμποναρα,μιση πατατα φουρνου λεμονατη,2 μπουκιες ψωμι,1 νεκταρινη
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα κ 1 μπισκοτο με σοκολατα

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  ξεχασα κ 2 κομματακια καρπουζι! μιαμ μιαμ

----------


## -wow-

Αλινακι μου γλυκο 3 κιλακια και εφτασες τον στοχο σου αγαπη μου!!!!!
Ειμαι ΤΟΣΟ υπερηφανη για εσενα!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alina_ed

-wow- σκεφτομαι μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να χαμηλωσω το στοχο μου,μαλλον θα το κανω 60, 55 που ειναι το κανονικο για το υψος μου μου δειχνει υπερβολη :P 55 ημουν στην εκτη δημοτικου!!!! χιχιχ

----------


## lila198621

σημερα 
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι 3 κομματια ντοματα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ 2 κομματια ντοματα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 90γρ κατσικι 
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ 3 κομματια αγγουρι

----------


## Alina_ed

παει κ αλλο κιλακι 67! 
σημερα
φρεντο εσπρεσο σκετο
2 κρουασανακια
2 κουταλιες σουπας κοτοπουλο γλυκοξινο με ανανα κ πιπεριες,1 φετουλα ελιοψωμο
3 κομματια καρπουζι
1 κουπα γαλα με δημητριακα
1 φετα πεπονι
2 φετες γαλοπουλα,3 πιρουνιες φιδε,μια φρυγανια

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Μπράβο Αλίνα, παρόλο το sleeve τον έφαγες τον γάϊδαρο και την ουρά του!:lol: Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια για την άψογη προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## Alina_ed

χιχιχ ΤΖΙΝΑ εχει μεινει η φουντιτσα στην ουρα! αλλα που θα παει θα φυγει κ αυτη. παντως με τρομαζει η ιδεα μηπως δε καταφερω οχι να χασω τα λιγα που εμειναν απλα να τα διατηρησω.βλεπω οτι τρωω ανετα πια κ με σταματαω εγω κ οχι το στομαχακι οπως πριν. ζυγισα το καρπουζι κ ηταν 310 γρμ κ μια χαρα το εφαγα. κ στη δουλεια με το τρεξιμο κ τη διψα μου κατεβαζω μισο μπουκαλακι νερο σχεδον με τη μια! κ σπανια ν νιωσω ενοχληση πια.απο τη μια οκ σκεφτομαι ισως καλυτερα γυρναει στα φυσιολογικα αλλα απο την αλλη με τρομαζει οτι δε θα εχω αυτο το κατι να με σταματαει.οκ εχω μαθει κ σταματαω μονη μου αλλα για ποσο? ακομα κ το τοστ προχτες το εφαγα ολο ανετα.που πριν εναμιση μηνα περιπου ουτε το μισο δε καταφερνα

----------


## -wow-

Αλινακι μουυυ!! Σαν εχτες μου φαινεται που ειχες απελπιστει οτι δεν θα κανεις την επεμβαση και τωρα εισαι 2 κιλα μακρια απο τον στοχο σου!!!!! Απιστευτοοοοοοοο;; 
10000 μπραβο αγαπη μου!!!
Και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα κρατησεις ετσι τα κιλακια σου και ας μην σε σταματαει το ιδιο το στομαχι σου!!! Και παλι μπραβο!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Καλημέρα. Αλίνα κι εγώ τώρα είμαι στη φάση που περιγράφεις. Κι εγώ σταματάω μόνη μου στο φαγητό και συγκρατώ τον εαυτό μου, όμως δε μου φαίνεται δύσκολο γιατί δεν έχω την πείνα που είχα παλιά και προσπαθώ να μην σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαγητό. Επίσης τώρα που είμαι στη συντήρηση μπορώ να φάω παραπάνω από πριν που έκανα δίαιτα. Μην αγχώνεσαι, απόλαυσε το γεγονός ότι αδυνάτισες και προσπάθησε να εκμεταλλευθείς το σλιβ προς όφελός σου.

----------


## *Katie

Αλινα μου μπραβο κοριτσι μου. Θα σου αλλαξω και το τικερακι σου αυριο απο την δουλεια που εχω τα στοιχεια σου για να συμβαδιζεις κιολας.

----------


## Alina_ed

*Katie μου οποτε μπορεις δε με νοιαζει πια! αφου δειχνει 6 μπροστα! για μενα ειναι γιορτη!  :Smile: 
για τις ποσσοτητες οκ το περιμενα να μπορω περισσοτερο καποια στιγμη αλλα με ξαφνιαζει ποσο αποτομα εγινε! ζυγισα το καρπουζι κ το πεπονακι που εκοψα να φαω κ ηταν 310γρμ κ το εφαγα ολο!!!!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ ενα κομματι κεηκ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ ψαρι 1/2 κολοκυθι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 1/4 αγγουρι
βρ 1 κομματι τυροψωμο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ ενα τραπουλοχαρτο λαζανια με λαχανικα και τυρι
απογ νεα κομματι τυροψωμο αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ 4 κομματια αγγουρι

----------


## Anticipate

ʼντε να αρχίσω να γράφω και γω μπας και βάλω κανα πρόγραμμα γιατί δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται >.<

Είμαι στην 17η μέρα και έχω περάσει στις μαλακές τροφές.

πρωί: 150-200ml ξινόγαλο
μεσημέρι: γύρω στα 10-20γρ ιμάμ (1 πατατούλα, 2 κολοκυθάκια, 1 μελιτζάνα ---> πολύ λεπτές λωρίδες)
απόγευμα: 120ml χυμό πορτοκάλι
βράδυ: γιαούρτι παραδοσιακό (σχεδόν ένα κεσεδάκι) [τρώω παραδοσιακό γιατί έβγαλα μύκητες στη γλώσσα]

νερό: Αν και γενικά πίνω πάνω από 1,5 λίτρο τη μέρα σήμερα απέτυχα. Ζήτημα είναι να ήπια 500 ml. Γι'αυτό μάλλον έφαγα με τόση όρεξη το γιαούρτι... Κατέβαινε εύκολα σαν υγρό! Επίσης συνήθως πίνω περισσότερους χυμούς ενδιάμεσα... σήμερα απέτυχα και σε αυτό.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Anticipate θαρρώ πως γενικά τρως λίγη πρωτεινη κ προσπάθησε να μην παραλειπεις γεύματα πχ το δεκατιανο σου θα δείς πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα

----------


## Anticipate

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> Anticipate θαρρώ πως γενικά τρως λίγη πρωτεινη κ προσπάθησε να μην παραλειπεις γεύματα πχ το δεκατιανο σου θα δείς πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα


Μα το γάλα-ξινόγαλο-γιαούρτι δεν έχουν πρωτεϊνες; Και αυγό μελάτο τρώω με λίγη φρυγανιά.

Το πρόβλημα με τους μήκυτες το είχα από το νοσοκομείο απλά τώρα με ενοχλεί πολύ λόγω τις κακοσμίας που δημιουργεί. Προσπαθώ το καημένο να φάω, πλένω συνέχεια τα δόντια μου και χρησιμοποιώ ένα mouthwash για μήκυτες. Αλλά τίποτα... η γλώσσα μου είναι κάτασπρη :sniffle:

----------


## Mak

anticipate,καλό θα ήταν να καθιερώσεις περισσότερα γεύματα,τουλάχιστον 5, θα δουλευει ο μεταβολισμός σου καλύτερα και θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να τρως περισσότερες φορές πρωτείνη, κρέας, τυρί ή άλλο. Με υπομονή και επιμονή θα περάσει ο πρώτος καιρός που είναι άχαρος και θα στρωσεις στο πρόγραμμα σου.

----------


## Anticipate

π: 1/3 γιαούρτι παραδοσιακό
δ: 1 κουτάκι 300(?)ml χυμό motion
μ: 10-15γρ ιμάμ και 2 κ.γ. γιαούρτι 
α: ένα φρέντο ντεκαφεϊνέ μέτριο με μαύρη ζάχαρη
β: 2 κ.γ. αυγό μελάτο με φρυγανιά και 300ml ξινόγαλο

νερό: πάνω από 1.5 λίτρο 


Νομίζω τα πήγα λίίίίγο καλύτερα σήμερα ^.^

----------


## lila198621

Το ιμαμ δεν ειναι λιγο βαρυ για τοσο λιγο καιρο χειρουργημενη???επισης το απογευμα τι τον θες τον καφε???καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι μια απολαυση ομως σε αυτο το σταδιο που με 2 κουταλιες χορταινεις αυτο που θα φας πρεπει να εχει αξια.
Σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα 
μεσ 3 κουταλιες μπριαμ 30 γρ φετα
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια φετα αρτο αργοτερα μια φετα τυρι και τ κομματια αγγουρι
βρ μισο τοστ 1 κομματι ντοματα 2 κομματια αγγουρι

----------


## Alina_ed

εχω καιρο να γραψω, ας γραψω κ εγω τα δικα μου αν κ σημερα ηταν χαλια διατροφικα μερα παλι.
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 μπισκοτο μιραντα
μισο τοστ με μιλνερ,γαλοπουλα κ κοτοπουλο πανε(φουρνου)
3 πιρουνιες καρμποναρα,2 κομματακια πατατα φουρνου
1μινι καραμελιτσα με γευση κοκακολα :P
1 μικρο κομματακι μουσακα
στα κιλακια πηγα στα 66,300 αυτο το μηνα δεν εφυγαν κ παρα πολλα αλλα οκ μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## Anticipate

> _Originally posted by lila198621_
> Το ιμαμ δεν ειναι λιγο βαρυ για τοσο λιγο καιρο χειρουργημενη???επισης το απογευμα τι τον θες τον καφε???καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι μια απολαυση ομως σε αυτο το σταδιο που με 2 κουταλιες χορταινεις αυτο που θα φας πρεπει να εχει αξια.


Όχι όπως το φτιάχνω. Δεν τηγανίζω τίποτα, όλα στο φούρνο μπαίνουν κατευθείαν. Γίνεται πολύ ωραίο και μαλακό χωρίς πολλές θερμίδες. 

Όσο για τον καφέ, είναι ο δεύτερος που πίνω σ'αυτές τις 19 μέρες και αυτό γιατί βγήκα βόλτα με παρέα  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια κουπα γαλα
μεσ 90γρ αρνι κοκκινιστο
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπυλα 1/4 αγγουρι

----------


## Anticipate

19η μέρα (χθες)

π: 300ml ξινόγαλο
δ: 150ml φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι
μ: 10-20γρ φιλέτο σολωμού και μισό βραστό κολοκυθάκι
ε: καρπούζι 
β: το ίδιο με μεσημέρι

νερό: πάνω από 1 λίτρο

-----------------
20ή μέρα

π: 300ml ξινόγαλο
μ: 10-20γρ φιλέτο σολωμού και μισό βραστό κολοκυθάκι
ε: 500ml κρύο πράσινο τσάι και ένα κουτάκι χυμό
β: ίδιο με μεσημέρι

νερό: 1 λίτρο

ίσως πιω κανα μπουκαλάκι ξινόγαλο αργότερα. Σίγουρα πάντως θα πιω κιάλλο νερό  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

βρε anticipate θα στο ξαναπω και ας γινω βαρετη γιατι οταν καεις στο χυλο φυσας και το γιαουρτι.χρειαζεσαι περισσοερη πρωτεινη.το μισο λιτρο πρασινο τσαι δεν σου προσφερει τιποτα.δεν μπορουσες να φας η να πιεις κατι πρωτεινουχο???

----------


## Anticipate

Δεν νιώθω καλά να πίνω γάλα όλη μέρα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο πρωτεϊνούχο να πιω.

----------


## lila198621

Μπορεις να φας cottage η κατικι η γιαουρτι.ακομα και λιγο απο το μεσημεριανο σου.πρεπει στην αρχη να κανεις πιο συχνα γευματα μιας και ειναι τοσο μικρα.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 3/4 κουπας τραχανα μιση κοκκινη πιπερια ψητη

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by lila198621_
> Μπορεις να φας cottage η κατικι η γιαουρτι.ακομα και λιγο απο το μεσημεριανο σου.πρεπει στην αρχη να κανεις πιο συχνα γευματα μιας και ειναι τοσο μικρα.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## XristinaNikolas

Καλημέρα παιδια και καλές διακοπές σε όσους πάνε, βλέπω τα αποτελεσματα σας χαίρομαι πολύ, πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρο και ίσως πιο νωρίς είχα ξεκινήσει να γράφω και εγώ και να που τον Σεπτέμβρη κλείνω χρόνο, είμαι πολύ καλα στα 76 κιλά, τρώω ότι θέλω αλλά απο λίγο, η αλήθεια είναι οτι προσέχω πολύ γλυκά και λιπαρα.
Αν και δεν είναι της παρούσης αλλά δεν ήξερα που να γράψω, ήθελα να μάθω τι πλάστικές καλυπτει ο εοππύ? αυτή την περιοδο παίρνω αντιβίωση και κάνω κατακράτηση αν και πίνω πολλά νερά, θα συνέλθω? Καλή επιτυχία σε νέους και παλιούς, φιλιά στα κορίτσια.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα 
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 90 γρ ψαρι ενα μικρο κομματι πατατα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι 30γρ φετα αργοτερα 1/4 αγγουρι μιση φετα ψωμι
βρ μισο καλαμακι κοτοπουλο μια πιπερια φλωρινης ψητη μια μικρη φετα ψωμι

----------


## Anticipate

π: 300ml ξινόγαλο
δ: 20γρ καρύδια και αργότερα ένα χυμό
μ: 3 κ. σ. ρύζι και 1/2 γιαούρτι παραδοσιακό
α: φέτα, ντομάτα, παξιμάδι σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες
β: 3 ντολμαδάκια

Νερό: πάνω από 1.5 λίτρο

----------


## aggeloydaki

ΝΑ γίνω κ εγώ κουραστική? Τα 300,ml ξυνογαλο κ το μισό γιαούρτι ΔΕΝ είναι αρκετή πρωτεϊνη!!!! Κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις μεγάλη κόπωση λόγω μικρής ποσοτητας πρωτεΐνης για μην αναφέρω τις πιο σοβαρές συνέπειες που μπορεί να εχεις


> _Originally posted by Anticipate_
> π: 300ml ξινόγαλο
> δ: 20γρ καρύδια και αργότερα ένα χυμό
> μ: 3 κ. σ. ρύζι και 1/2 γιαούρτι παραδοσιακό
> α: φέτα, ντομάτα, παξιμάδι σε πολύ μικρές ποσότητες
> β: 3 ντολμαδάκια
> 
> Νερό: πάνω από 1.5 λίτρο

----------


## Anticipate

Ρε παιδιά το είπαμε δεν είναι αρκετή γι'αυτό και έχω εντάξει αυγό και ξηρούς καρπούς μαζί με το ξινόγαλο και το γιαούρτι. Οι μύκητες στην γλώσσα μου έχουν φύγει... οπότε από πρωτεϊνη καλά πάω τις τελευταίες μέρες.

π: μισό παξιμάδακι και μισό σπιρτόκουτο ανθότυρο 
δ: ένα ποτήρι γάλα
μ: 2 ντολμαδάκια και 1/2 γιαούρτι 
α: ένα αυγό μελάτο με φρυγανία και μετά από λίγο 1/3 ροδάκινο
β: 1/2 γιαούρτι και 20γρ καρύδια

νερό: 1 λίτρο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα 
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ τιποτα ημουν στους δρομους
μεσ μια φετα γαλοπουλα και ενα τραπουλοχαρτο λαζανια με τυρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα 6 τηγανιτες πατατες 3 ροδελες αγγουρι(σε μιση ωρα μεσα για να καταφερω να τα φαω ολα)

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 2 μικρες φτερουγες κοτοπουλο
απογ μισο τοστ αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα 2 κομματια αγγουρι μιση βραστη πατατα

----------


## Alina_ed

αυτο το μηνα τα κιλακια που εφυγαν δεν ηταν πολλα αλλα εδειξαν πολυ περισσοτερο απο αλλους μηνες. δε το πιστευω με τιποτα οτι μπαινω εγω σε τοσο μικρα ρουχαλακια!!! τα κοιταω κ λεω αποκλειεται να μπαινω καν κ τελικα ειναι μεγαλα μου!!! η μαμα μου ειναι 58 κιλα κ φοραω τα ρουχα της κ μερικα μου ειναι κ φαρδια! δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει πραγματικα.η διατροφη μου συνεχιζει πανω κατω στα ιδια απλα λογω ζεστης πινω λιγο περισσοτερα καφεδακια (νεροζουμια θα τα ελεγα) κ αρκετα φρουτα. 
χτες
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 κιμαδοπιτακι
1 λυχναρακι
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
2 κρεμμυδακια απο κουνελι στυφαδο,μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ,1 σπιρτοκουτο φετα,5 πατατες τηγανητες φουρνου
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
3 κομματακια καρπουζι,1 σπιρτοκουτο φετα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3/4 κουπας τραχανα 30γρ φετα
απογ μια φετα ψωμια μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 80γρ μοσχαρι με σαλτσα σογιας και 2 πηρουνιες νουντλς

----------


## mitsokolo

τι κανουν τα μανικοπαιδα???? :bouncy:

----------


## break

Αν κ δεν ειμαι σληβατη.........τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα ,mitsοkolaki τι κάνεις? η μπουμπουκα σου καλά? φανταζομαι θα εχει μεγαλωσει!

Εσυ κατα τ' άλλα όλα καλά με τη διατροφή σου?

----------


## ada_gia_pada

Γεια σας...να αρχίσω να γράφω κ εγώ πλεον τώρα που μπήκα στα αλεσμένα!!
σήμερα:
πρωί 4 κουταλιές γιαούρτι 0% με ροδάκινο
δεκατ. 250 γρ. τσάι Nestea ροδάκινο με στέβια
μεσημ. 5-6 κουταλιές πατάτα με κολοκύθι λιωμένα(με λάδι,λεμόνι κ αλάτι)
150 γρ. τσάι Nestea ροδάκινο με στέβια
απογ. 5 κουταλιές cottage cheese
κ πριν από λίγο έβαλα στο μπλέντερ μπανάνα με μήλο (πολύ ωραίο) κ έφαγα 4 κουταλιές κ νιώθω ότι θα σκάσω!!!

το κουτάλι που τρώω είναι πάντα του γλυκού(πάντα με τέτοιο έτρωγα)

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα! αντα το τσαγακι ροδακινο το ζηλεψα! χιχιχ με τη ζεστη αυτη δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο σπιτι κ εχω ταραξει παλι τους καφεδες. 
σημερα
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο,3 μπισκοτακια κανελας με γλυκαντικο μιαμ μιαμ
φρεντο σκετο
πολυ νεροοοοο
ενα κομματακι απο κλαμπ σαντουιτσ κ 4 πατατες
φρεντο σκετο
μισο παγωτο σαντουιτς
1 τοστακι με φιλαδελφια λαιτ,ντοματα κ γαλοπουλα
φρεντο σκετο εφτιαξα κ αλλο τρομαρα μου θα προσπαθησω να μη το πιω ολο
σημερα κυριακη κ ειναι η μερα που παραγγελνουμε κ εφαγα πρωτη φορα κλαμπ! μετα την επμβαση.λιγες τυψεις νιωθω αλλα το απολαυσα χιχχι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ μιση κουπα τραχανα 50γρ μοσχαρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση πιπερια φλωρινης ψητη 1/4 αγγουρι

----------


## ada_gia_pada

Alina ευτυχώς που βρήκα κ το τσάι γιατί με το νερό δεν τα πάω κ πολύ καλά...μου κάθεται σαν πέτρα....εγώ πάντως ζήλεψα που τρώως....ειδικά το κλάμπ!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

αντα ειμαι πια 9 μηνες μετα κ τρωω κανονικοτατα! δε με πειραζει τιποτα ακομα κ το κρεατακι που με πειραζε αρχηκα τωρα το δεχομαι μαι χαρα. το μονο που καποιες μερες με τρομαζει ειναι η αισθηση οτι χοραει ακομα... κ με σταματαω. σημερα με το κλαμπ νομιζω οτι ισως χοραγε λιγο ακομα αλλα με σταματησα.γενικα νιωθω οτι ποτε δε θα ηρεμησω τελειως.πριν ενιωθα οτι ετρωγα πολυ σε σχεση με αλλους κ οτι δε θα χασω κ τωρα που τα εχασα φοβαμαι οτι τρωγοντας πια πιο νορμαλ ποσσοτητες οτι θα τα παρω πισω. απο τη μια χαιρομαι που μπορω να απολαυσω κατι κ να χαρω κ εγω κ το ματι μου κ απο την αλλη με τρομαζει μηπως δε πρεπει!. ακομα κ οτι εφτασα στο στοχο μου που αρχηκα ηταν τα 65 κιλα δε με ικανοποιει τελικα. ισως ειμαι αχαριστη τι να πω δε ξερω τι θελω! μαλλον.
για το νερακι μην ανυσηχεις ετσι ημουν κ εγω το πρωτο καιρο μον τσαγακια μπορουσα κ τα ειχα ταραξει! με το νερο με μια γουλια πονουσα. τωρα κατεβαζω το 1/3 περιπου απο το μπουκαλακι με μιας αν δειψαω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3 κουταλιες μπριαμ 30 γρ φετα 
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μισο τοστ μιση πιπερια φλωρινης ψητη

----------


## *Katie

Καλως την Αντα μας την φρεσκομανικιωμενη!!! Αντε κορίτσι μειον 10 και παμε! 
Αλινάκι μου τι κάνεις? έφτασες 65?

----------


## *Katie

που είσαι βρε Μιτσο ?? μπαίνεις σαν τον διατοντα αστέρα και βγαίνεις? πες μας είσαι καλά ? τα νεα σου κοπελία χαιντε.!!:bigsmile:

----------


## ada_gia_pada

Kαλώς ήρθα κ εγώ στο κλάμπ!!!!!εύχομαι κ εγώ να έχω τα δικά σας αποτελέσματα!!!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα!  :Smile:  κατερινα μου το φλερταρω το 65 αλλα δε το εφτασα ακομα! 65,400 ειναι το πιο κοντινο που εχω δει. στη ζυγαρια αν κ εχω χαλαρωσει λιγο αυτη τη βδομαδα κ με δε βλεπω να το βλεπω στρογγυλο στρογγυλο! :P

----------


## ada_gia_pada

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> αντα ειμαι πια 9 μηνες μετα κ τρωω κανονικοτατα! δε με πειραζει τιποτα ακομα κ το κρεατακι που με πειραζε αρχηκα τωρα το δεχομαι μαι χαρα. το μονο που καποιες μερες με τρομαζει ειναι η αισθηση οτι χοραει ακομα... κ με σταματαω. σημερα με το κλαμπ νομιζω οτι ισως χοραγε λιγο ακομα αλλα με σταματησα.γενικα νιωθω οτι ποτε δε θα ηρεμησω τελειως.πριν ενιωθα οτι ετρωγα πολυ σε σχεση με αλλους κ οτι δε θα χασω κ τωρα που τα εχασα φοβαμαι οτι τρωγοντας πια πιο νορμαλ ποσσοτητες οτι θα τα παρω πισω. απο τη μια χαιρομαι που μπορω να απολαυσω κατι κ να χαρω κ εγω κ το ματι μου κ απο την αλλη με τρομαζει μηπως δε πρεπει!. ακομα κ οτι εφτασα στο στοχο μου που αρχηκα ηταν τα 65 κιλα δε με ικανοποιει τελικα. ισως ειμαι αχαριστη τι να πω δε ξερω τι θελω! μαλλον.
> για το νερακι μην ανυσηχεις ετσι ημουν κ εγω το πρωτο καιρο μον τσαγακια μπορουσα κ τα ειχα ταραξει! με το νερο με μια γουλια πονουσα. τωρα κατεβαζω το 1/3 περιπου απο το μπουκαλακι με μιας αν δειψαω πολυ



Alina εύχομαι σε λίγο καιρό να λέω κ εγώ αυτά που λες εσύ τώρα....μια χαρά τα έχεις πάει....στο Ιπποκράτειο την έκανες??

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι αντα στο ιπποκρατειο την εκανα μετα απο πολυ κοπο που περασα περιμενοντας να τη κανω στη κρητη. γενικα δε ταλαιπωρηθηκα πολυ με την επεμβαση κ νομιζω οτι ηταν η καλυτερη αποφαση που πηρα στη ζωη μου . εκτος απο αυτο νιωθω κ πολυ τυχερη! που τελικα δε την εκανα στη κρητη κ σαν θαυμα! απο εκει που δε περιμενα οτι θα γινει πια, βρεθηκα στο ιπποκρατειο  :Smile:

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 90γρ ψαρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση βραστη πατατα

----------


## Alina_ed

φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
μισο τοστ κ 4 πατατες τηγανιτες με κρουστα φρυγανιας
φρεντο καπουτσινο,4 μπισκοτακια κανελας
3 κομματακια καρπουζι,λιγη φετα
μισο νεκταρινι
2 κομματακια καρπουζι ,λιγη φετα
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 νεκταρινι
2 κουταλακια του γλυκου ρυζι με κιμα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 2 αγκιναρες μια φετα ψωμι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπυλα αργοτερα μισο κουλουρι πορτοκαλιου
βρ 4 κουταλιες βιδες με μυζηθρα ξερη και μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ μια φτερουγα και 5-6 πατατες τηγανιτες
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα 
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μισο παξιμαδι πορτοκαλιου
βρ μισο κομματι κολοκυθοτυροπιτα χωρις φυλλο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα
δεκ μιση καλαμποκογκοφρετα ενα φρεντο καπουτσινο
μεσ 90 γρ ψαρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια καλαμποκογκοφρετα
βρ μισο κομματι κολοκυθοτυροπιτα χωρις φυλλο μιση φετα ψωμι

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μια ρυζογκοφρετα
μεσ 80 γρ ψαρι 2 κομματια ντοματα
απογ μια μπαλα παγωτο αργοτερα μια ρυζογκοφρετα
βρ 3 κουταλιες βιδες και 30γρ τυρι

----------


## Mak

Lilako, μοναχική καβαλάρισσα του τόπικ, πας υπέροχα!

----------


## lila198621

thanks μακ μου!!!!!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3 κουταλιες ρεβυθια σαλατα μια φετα τυρι
απογ μια καλαμποκογκοφρετα μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 2 κουταλιες παγωτο
βρ 3 κουταλιες ρεβυθια σαλατα 30γρ τυρι

----------


## ada_gia_pada

ρε παιδιά η σαλάτα από πότε επιτρέπεται????μου έχει λείψει πολύ!!!!
δεν γράφω την διατροφή μου αυτές τις μέρες...δεν ήταν πολύ καλή  :Frown: ((

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 2 φτερουγες κοτοπουλο
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα και μια ρυζογκοφρετα
βρ μιση φετα ψωμι μια κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
100γρμ μελιτζανες ιμαμ,1 φετα ψωμι
1 μπανανα
φρεντο,1/3 γιαουρτι με γευση μηλο κανελα
μισο τοστ με γαλοπουλα κ τυρι,5 πατατακια
μισο ποτηρι μαυροδαφνη,3 φυστικια
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη,μιση μπανανα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα μια ρυζογκοφρετα
μεσ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια κουπα χυμο μια φρυγανια
βρ ενα κολοκυθι γεμιστο με κιμα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο σκετο καπουτσινο
2 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη
1 μπανανα
5 κυβακια μπουγατσα χανιων χωρις ζαχαρη
1 φρεντο σκετο
100γρμ περιπου μελιτζανες ιμαμ με 1 παξιμαδακι
1 φρεντο σκετο,3 κρακερακια
1 μικρο μπολακι τραχανα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο μια φρυγανια
μεσ 90γρ γαυρο 2 ντοματινια 2 κομματια αγγουρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα μιση κοκκινη πιπερια ψητη

----------


## Alina_ed

lila τρωω το 5πλασιο απο εσενα κ πειναω!!! ντρεπομαι λιγο να γραφω κατω απο οτα δικα σου :P

φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο,1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο,2 λυχναρακια 
1 χαμπουργκερ με 2 φετουλες ντοματα,μισο μπιφτεκι,1 φετα τυρι μιλνερ
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο, 1 κρακερακι
1 μπανανα
1 μπισκοτο χωρις ζαχαρη
1/4 χαμπουργκερ σαν το μεσημεριανο
1 κρακερακι,1 φετα τυρι του τοστ 
κ πειναω...  :Frown:

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα
δεκ φρεντο καπουτσινο με ελαχιστο γαλα
με 2 πηρουνιες σεσκλα κοκκινιστα 30γρ φετα
απογ 1/4 αγγουρι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης
βρ μια χουφτα πατατακια φουρνου μια κουταλια γιαουρτι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 2 πηρουνιες αμπελοφασολα βραστα χωρις λαδι μια κουταλια γιαουρτι 30γρ φετα 
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης μια φετα τυρι μια φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μια γρανιτα φραουλα
βρ 90γρ χοιρινο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 100γρ κατσικι κοκκινιστο χωρις σαλτσα
απογ μια παστα καραμελα αργοτερα καφε με αρκετο γαλα και 10 αμυγδαλα
βρ 80γρ χοιρινο 1/4 αγγουρι

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ χοιρινο μια κουταλια γιαουρτι
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης 30γρ γραβιερα
βρ μια φετα ψωμι 30γρ φετα μια κουταλια γιαουρτι μιση πιπερια φλωρινη ψητη

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ τιποτα
δεκ 1/2 κρουασαν σοκολατα
μεσ 100γρ ψαρι
απογ μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης αργοτερα 2 μπουκιες αρτο
βρ ενα κομματι πιτσα σπιτικη

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3 κουταλιες μυδια κοκκινστα χωρις σαλτσα μια φετα ψωμι
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης μια φετα υρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια μεγαλη φετα ψωμι
βρ ενα κομματι πιτσα σπιτικη μια κουταλια σπρεντ πιπεριας-φετας σπιτικο

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 80γρ κοτοπουλο 2 κομματια πατατα φουρνου
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα φρεντο καπουτσινο μια φετα γαλοπουλα
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα 2 φετες γαλοπουλα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
μισο τοστ
1/4 τοστ
2 κομματακια καρπουζι,λιγη φετα
2 κουταλιες σαλατα χωριατικη χωρις λαδι με μυζηθρα,1/4 φετας ψωμι,3 πιρουνιες μουσακα
2 κομματακια καρπουζι
μισο τοστ,λιγο σταφυλι,μιση βανιλια
στα κιλα δυστυχως, μετα τη περιοδο δεν εφυγε το 1,5 κιλακι που ειχα παρει κ ετσι ειμαι παλι 67! τελικα πρεπει να αρχησω οπωσδηποτε γυμναστηριο αν δε βρω δουλεια μεσα στο μηνα. φοβαμαι τωρα που δε κινουμε τοσο μην αρχησω να περνω  :Frown:  
ο απολογισμος του μηνα ειναι μονο 1,5 κιλο κατω τελικα ενω αρχηκα ειχαν φυγει 3. ηταν ο πρωτος μηνας μετα την επεμβαση που εχασα τοσο λιγο.  :Frown:

----------


## Mak

alinaki, έχεις χάσει 49 ολόκληρα κιλά, το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει?!! Δεν χρειάζεται πια να χάνεις 3 κιλά τον μήνα! Και ένα να χάνεις καλό είναι! Η ταχύτητα δεν δηλώνει ντε και καλά την επιτυχία της επέμβασης, η μακροχρόνια διατήρηση του βάρους είναι το μεγάλο θέμα! Μη μου αγχώνεσαι!

----------


## Alina_ed

γιωτα μου αγχωνομαι για το 1.5 που πηρα! ισως να μη με πειραζε τοσο αν δεν ειχα χασει 3 αρχικα κ ειχα χασει απλα 1.5. ομως οτι πηρα! με τρομαζει πολυ....

----------


## rinagr2004

Καλησπέρα σας είμαι καινούρια εδώ μέσα έκανα επέμβαση πριν 3 εβδομάδες έχω χάσει είδη 20 κιλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό αυτό

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα rinagr2004 δεν ειναι απλα καλο σουπερ ειναι!  :Smile:  μπραβο για την απωλεια. με τι κιλα ξεκινησες? σε ανησηχει οτι ειναι πολλα αυτα που εφυγαν? θα ελεγα απλα να το χαρεις τωρα που γινεται γιατι μετα θα παει πιο αργα η απωλεια ετσι κ αλλιως.

----------


## -wow-

Ελα ρε Αλινακι και εισαι στο τελος μην το σκεφτεσαι!! 7 παλιο κιλα ειναι!!! ΕΔΩ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ 50 ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΕΕΕΕΕΕ??? ΧΧΟΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙ

----------


## Γλαύκη

Rinagr νομιζω οτι ειναι παρα πολλα ημερα κ κιλο.τρεφεσαι κανονικα?Μηπως εχεις εμετους?στο γιατρο σου το εχεις πει?Αν οχι να τον παρεις τηλ αν ναι οτι σου ειπε αυτος γιατι αυτος μονο ξερει.καλη συνεχεια!Πες μας για σενα ι επεμβαση εκανες κ ποσα κιλα εισαι κ οτι αλλο αν θες.

----------


## Alina_ed

καλημερα δε ξερω πραγματικα τι εχω παθει ισως αντιδρω υποσυνηδητα που ειδα το 1,5 κιλο πανω κ πειναω συνεχειαααα,δε ξερω αν συμβαινει τιποτα ορμονικο παλι κ μου ξαναρθουν γιατι αλλη μια φορα που το ειχα παθει ειδα 2 φορες σε ενα μηνα.
ευχομαι παντως να βαλω γρηγορα μυαλο πριν το 1,5 γινει 3 .
το αποφασησα απο σημερα θα αρχισω παλι την αρχικη διατροφη,θα βαλω μεσα τα τσαγακια που με κραταγαν καπως κ θα ελαττωσω τα καφεδακια. 
χτες το βραδυ εφαγα κ αλλα φρουτα κ σταματημο δεν ειχα! 2 βανιλιες,λιγο σταφυλι,2 νεκταρινια. μεσα σε ενα 2ωρο ολο στο ψυγειο ημουν :P κ σημερα δε με βλεπω να πηγαινω πισω. το πρωι εφαγα σταφυλι,1 βανιλια ,1 νεκταρινι κ 5 κριτσινακια μινι.ετρωγε κ ο μικρος πανακοτα κ βουτηξα 2 καλες κουταλιες!θα προσπαθησω αυτες τις μερες να μη τους μαγειρεψω κατι πολυ κακο που θα με βαλει σε πειρασμο γιατι με φοβαμαι... χιχιχιχι θα τους αρχησω τα βραστα κ τα ψητα κ στους αντρες μου μα καλο θα τους κανει μεχρι να ξανανιωσω οτι μπορω να κρατηθω στο υψος μου.

----------


## rinagr2004

ΑLINA Καλησπέρα ξεκίνησα με 130 κιλά και τώρα είμαι 110 και θέλω να φτάσω 60 περίπου άπλα δεν έχω χάσει τόσα κιλά μαζεμένα και τρόμαξα λίγο

----------


## Alina_ed

rinagr2004 ειναι πραγματικα πολλα τα κιλα που εχασες αλλα πιστευω δεν υπαρχει λογος να τρομαζεις,να το χαρεις  :Smile:  απλα σιγουρεψου ο τι περνεις αυτα που χρειαζεται.συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης περνεις? βιταμινουλες?
αν τρως αυτα που σου εχει πει ο γιατρος σου τοτε θα ειναι ολα καλα  :Smile:  λογικα σε λιγες μερες θα σε ξαναδει ετσι? πιστευω οτι αυτος θα σου πει αν χρειαστεις κατι παραπανω. θες να μας πεις κ εσυ τι τρως αυτες τι μερες? λογικα θα εισαι ακομα στα αλεσμενα ετσι?

----------


## rinagr2004

τώρα ξεκίνησα να τρώω δεν τρώω πολύ

----------


## rinagr2004

πίνω γάλα το πρωί ενα ποτήρι ποια 
2 κουταλιές απο κομπόστα με φρούτα
κοτόπουλο η κιμά με λιγο πουρε (4 πιρουνιες)
μισή μπανάνα
νερο πινω πολυ
και ξανα φρουτα
και γαλα

----------


## Alina_ed

μια χαρα ειναι, θα ηταν καλο να ξαναδοκιμαζες 2 πιρουνιες κιμα κ πουρε αλλη μια φορα μεσα στη μερα. γαλατακι μπολικο επεινα κ εγω στην αρχη κ με ανακουφιζε κ με κραταγε θυμαμαι

----------


## rinagr2004

και μενα μαρεσει και το νερο μαρεσει πολυ

----------


## lila198621

καλως ηρθες rinagr.οντως τα κιλα ειναι παρα πολλα για τοσο μικρο διαστημα.ο γιατρος σου τι σου λεει για αυτο???καλο θα ηταν ειδικα το πρωτο διαστημα που οι ποσοτητες ειναι τοσο μικρες να μην τρως φρουτα αλλα οση περισσοτερη πρωτεινη μπορεις αλλιως θα εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## rinagr2004

πρωτεινες περνω και απο το κρεας και απο το γαλα ο γιατρος ειπε οτι καλα παω τα φρουτα τα εχει το διατολογιο που μου δωσαν

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα 10 ρογες σταφυλι
μεσ 3 κουταλιες φασολια χαντρες μια φετα ψωμι 30γρ φετα
απογ 2 φετες γαλοπουλα μια φετα ψωμι αργοτερα μια φετα γαλοπουλα 1/4 αγγουρι
βρ μια φετα ψωμι 2 μανιταρια ψητα μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια κουταλια σπρεαντ πιπεριας σπιτικο

----------


## ΤΖΙΝΑ_ed

Rinagr καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Οπως σου είπαν και τα κορίτσια τα κιλά που έχεις χάσει είναι πολλά, να ξέρεις ότι όσο πιο αργά χάνουμε τα κιλά μας τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα θα έχουμε στο μέλλον. Επειδή είσαι ακόμα στη φάση που δεν μπορείς να φας ποσότητα προσπάθησε να τρως πιο πολλές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα ώστε να συμπληρώνονται οι θερμίδες που πρέπει να τρως καθημερινά. Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## Γλαύκη

Rinagr νομιζω οτι οτι πρεπει να αφαιρεσεις φρουτα κ να προσθεσεις κοτοπουλο κιμα κ οτι αλλο κρεας.Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Alina_ed

Rinagr απλα μην αγχονεσαι αλλα μην επαναπαυεσαι κιολας κ ολα θα πανε σουπερ!
σημερα
1 βανιλα,σταφυλι,νεκταρινι 
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο, 5 μικρα κριτσινακια 
2 κουταλιες πανακοτα
μισο μπολακι παγωτου τραχανα με μελιτζανες
γαλλικο καφε σκετο
3 κριτσινακια
μισο μπολακι τραχανα,μιση φετα ψωμι του τοστ
1 αγγουρακι,μια φετα τυρι του τοστ
λιγο σταφυλι,μισο νεκταρινι

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα 
μεσ ενα μικρο κολλιο περιπου 120γρ(σε μιση ωρα γιατι ηθελα να τον φαω ολο)
απο ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης αργοτερα μια ρυζογκοφρετα μια φετα γαλοπουλα
βρ μισο τοστ μια κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## lila198621

Σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 2 φτερουγες κοτοπουλο
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα ενα παγωτινι(ημουν σε επισκεψη)
βρ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ μιση φετα ψωμι 30γρ τυρι 3 κουταλιες φασολαδα
απογ ενα μπισκοτο βρωμης μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μια ρυζογκοφρετα μια φετα γαλοπουλα
βρ μια φετα γαλοπουλα ενα αυγο σκραμπλντ

----------


## Alina_ed

η ζυγαρια ξανακατεβηκε στα 65,500 επιτελους! 
σημερα
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο,30γρμ κορν φλεικς
2 κατσουνακια χορταρινα
1 λυχαναρακι
3 κομματακια πατατα απο κουνελι τσιγαριαστο,1 πιρουνια κουνελι
1 καλτσουνακι κρεμμυδενιο,φρεντο καπουτσινο
1/3 σαντουιτς κοτοπουλο,5 πατατες τηγανητες
1 καλτουνακι χορταρινο
φρεντο καπουτσινο

----------


## Alina_ed

χτες
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο,1 τοστ με τυρι
1 λουκουμι περγαμοντο :P
1 μπανανα,1 μπαριτσα σοκολατα υγειας
100γρμ φασολακια κοκκινιστα με κολοκυθακι,1 φρυγανια
1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ ,1 τυρι
1 μπανανα,1/2 μπαριτσα σοκολατα υγειας
1/2 σουβλακι κοτοπουλο με πιτα(σε 2 δοσεις)

----------


## lila198621

χτες
πρ μισο τοστ 
δεκ τιποτα
μεσ 80γρ κρεας κοκκινιστο χωρις σαλτσα
απογ μισο κομματι φανουροπιτα αργοτερα ενα φρεντο καπουτσινο
βρ μια μικρη κρεπα σπιτικη μια φετα γαλοπουλα μια φετα τυρι

----------


## dimtountas_ed

Έχω απογοητευτεί. Είμαι 120 κιλά και δεν μπορώ να τα χάσω με τίποτα. Έχω κάνει τα πάντα. Στην γυμναστική λιποθυμάω και δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα. Στην διατροφή ζαλίζομαι όλη την ώρα.
Νομίζω πώς πέρα απο αυτό το φόρουμ και το ιντερνετ, ήρθε η ώρα να τελειώνω και με την ζωή μου.

----------


## Eli_ed

dimtountas αν δεν πρόκειται για spam σε παρακαλώ σβήσε τα λινκ στο κάτω μέρος του ποστ σου γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται η διαφήμιση στο φόρουμ. 
Αν θέλεις βοήθεια και δεν αποτελεί spam το μήνυμα, τότε εμείς εδώ είμαστε να κουβεντιάσουμε και να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες. Πες μας λίγα για την διατροφή που προσπαθείς να ακολουθήσεις.

----------


## Mak

dimtountas , επειδή γράφεις κάτι πολύ σοβαρό για τον εαυτό σου και βάζεις σε ανησυχία όσους σε διαβάζουν, και εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα σου ζητούσα να αποσύρεις τη διαφήμιση των δυο ιστότοπων ώστε να μην υπονομεύεται το γραπτό σου και να το πάρουμε με την σοβαρότητα που του αρμόζει.

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ 2 γρυγανιες με μαργαρινη και μαρμελαδα
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 90γρ ψαρι μιση φετα ψωμι
απογ ενα παξιμαδι αμυγδαλου
βρ ενα αυγο σκραμπλντ

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ ελληνικο μετριο
μεσ 90γρ κοτοπουλο
απογ ενα μουστοκουλουρο μια φετα τυρι αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ 3 κομματια κολοκυθι τηγανητο μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
2 φρυγανιες με τυρι φιλαδελφια λαιτ
1/2 μπολακι παγωτου μακαρονακι κοφτο με χταποδακι
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 ποτηρι σαγκρια,4 πατατες τηγανητες,1/2 τοστ
μερικα φυστικια,3 κρακερακια ,6 μπαστουνακια καροτο
μετα ηπια μπολικο νερακι,μια ωρα μετα κ εκανα εμετο το νερο! γενικα τελευταια νιωθω τοσο καλα με ολες τις τροφες που ειναι σαν να μην εχω κανει την επεμβαση.κ τωρα 10 μηνες κ παραπανω μετα με πειραξε το νερο!

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο τοστ
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 3/4 κουπας φασολαδα μια φετα τυρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα μιση κουπα γαλα
βρ μιση πιτα ολικης 50γρ κοτοπουλο μια κουταλια γιαουρτι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
1 τοστ
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 ντοματα γεμστη με 2 κουταλιες γιαουρτι
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
1 πιπερια γεμιστη κ 1 κουταλια γιαουρτι
1 σοκολατακι υγειας

----------


## lila198621

σημερα
πρ μισο ελιοψωμο μια φετα τυρι
δεκ μιση κουπα γαλα
μεσ 1 1/2 κεφτε
απογ μισο ελιοψωμο μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα αργοτερα 2 κουταλιες φουντουκια
βρ μισο κεφτε ενα αυγο

----------


## Alina_ed

μετα απο μια βδομαδα στη κυπρο με την πωλινα κ την υπεροχη οικογενεια της! καταφερα να παρω μονο 900 γρμ :P
εφαγα οτι ηθελα!,γλυκα,λιπαρα,βλακιου λες! κ τα χαρηκα ολα!. τωρα που γυρισα ειπα να τα κοψω αλαλ ενω χτες πηγε καλα η μερα σμερα τα ψιλοεκανα χαλια. ξαναγραφω λοιπον να τα βλεπω κ να συμορφωνομαι
σημερα λοιπον
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο 
μισο σαντουιτσ με ντοματα κ γραβιερα
3,4 μπισκοτα,τα μισα χωρις ζαχαρη 
1 κομματακι μικρο πατστιτσιο
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο
μισο αχλαδι,2 κουλουρακια
φρεντο καπουτσινο
μιση φετα ψωμι,λιγο τυρι
μισο κομματακι παστιτσιο,2 μπισκοτα χωρις ζαχαρη

----------


## stellaki

Alina,Καλημέρα!Πόσο καιρό είσαι χειρουργημένη;

----------


## Alina_ed

στελλακι 11 μηνες ειμαι χειρουργημενη

----------


## stellaki

Πώς θέλω να περάσει ο καιρός,να μπορώ κι εγώ να τρώω σαν άνθρωπος και όχι σαν πουλάκι!:lol:

----------


## mariakriti_ed

εμενα μου ειπε σημερα μπορω να ξεκινησω με τροφες...ψαρι κοτοπουλο και κρεας μονο αλεσμενα για αρχη...αλλα εχω κολλησει και δεν μου ερχεται τιποτα......γιατι θελω να προσεχω και το τι θα τρωω....θα παρω και απο εσας μερικες ιδεες...

----------


## mariakriti_ed

εμενα μου ειπε σημερα μπορω να ξεκινησω με τροφες...ψαρι κοτοπουλο και κρεας μονο αλεσμενα για αρχη...αλλα εχω κολλησει και δεν μου ερχεται τιποτα......γιατι θελω να προσεχω και το τι θα τρωω....θα παρω και απο εσας μερικες ιδεες...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μαράκι καλημερα . Πρεπει να ξεκινησεις να τρως ,,,,,,, και ειδικα πρωτεινη , μην λυποθυμησεις κι ολας . βρασε λιγο κοτοπουλακι με λαχανικα και πολτοποιησε τα καλα ..............καιμετα κουταλακι κουταλακι ..............Καλη ορεξη ..............

----------


## stellaki

Μαρία,τώρα είδα οτι έχουμε το ίδιο ύψος και μπήκαμε με 2 κιλά διαφορά στο χειρουργείο! :Big Grin: 

Εγώ έχω αρχίσει ήδη τα αλεσμένα αλλά ο Θεός να το κάνει φαί αυτό που τρώω.Μιλάμε για κουταλίτσες και με μεγάλη διαφορά ώρας,γιατί αλλιώς την πάτησες.:crazy:

Αλλά,οκ,όπως ξαναείπα,αφήνουμε το χρόνο να περνάει και περιμένουμε τα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

στελλακι θα περασει ο καιρος κ θα τρως κ εσυ κ το μαρακι περισσοτερο,εγω αναπολω τις μερες που δεν μπορουσα :P

----------


## stellaki

Alina μου,δεν αντέχεται ώρες ώρες αυτή η ανακατωσούρα στο στομάχι.έχω απο χθές το βράδυ,πρήξιμο,που ισως και να οφείλεται και στο γεγονός του οτι δεν εχω πάει τουαλέτα εδώ και 3 μέρες.Τι να πώ,αν συνεχίσει,θα πάρω τον γιατρό.Αρχίζω και φοβάμαι μην έχει γίνει καμία στραβή αν και προσέχω πάρα πολυ!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Στελλάκι μου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα , και να περασει αυτη η απαισια αισθηση που εχεις !!!!

----------


## Alina_ed

στελλακι δεν ειχα καταλαβει οτι εχεις ανακατοσουρες,δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα αν κ ξερω αλαλ κοριτσια που ειχαν κ μαλλον θελει υπομονη αλαλ να ενημερωσεις τον γιατρο σου. με το θεμα τουαλετα δυστχως το εχω κ εγω ακομα ,περναει κ βδομαδα ολοκληρη κ το πρηξιμο ειναι φοβερο

----------


## stellaki

Καλημέρα Αλίνα.Είναι σαν να ξαναγύρισα στην πρώτη εβδομάδα μετά την επέμβαση,που είχα δυσανεξία ακόμη και στο νερό.έχω πόνο στα πλευρά μου και την αίσθηση φουσκώματος.Έχω απογοητευτεί.Θα πάρω τον γιατρό αν συνεχιστεί και σήμερα αν και έχει υποχωρήσει λίγο ο πόνος στα πλευρά.


ήθελα να ρωτησω αν καποια αλλη κοπελα ειχε τετοιες ενοχλησεις.

----------


## Alina_ed

μηπως εβαλες κατι καινουργιο στηδιατροφησου αυτο το διαστημα κ γιαυτο εχεις τις ενοχλησεις? δε θυμαμαι αν ειχα να σου πω την αληθεια κατι τετοιο,πονο στη πλατη ειχα παντα οταν ημουν ορθια κ εχω κ ακομα λιγο οταν κουραζομαι παρα πολυ. αλλα οχι φουσκωμα κ ανακατοσουρα/ 
ας γραψω κ τι εφαγα αν κ παλι εκανα παρασπονδιουλες...
σημερα
φρεντο σκετο με αφρογαλα
μισο σουβλακι με πιτα σικαλεως αλαδωτη κ κοτοπουλο
λιγους ηλιοσπορους
4 μπισκοτακια 29 θερμιδες το ενα
μιση κουπα γαλα με κονφλεικς 
1 φρεντο με αφρογαλα
1 ποτηρακι κρασιου χημο μηλο,1 μπισκοτο
1 κομματι κιμαδοπιτα

----------


## veronika_ed

Κοριτσια εχετε καμια καλη συνταγη 
για τον δευτερο μηνα μετα τα αλεσμενα?

----------


## korina1985

Καλησπέρα και από 'μένα! 
Πρωινό: 1 αβγό + 20γρ φέτα
Ενδιάμεσα: 1 πορτοκάλι
Μεσημεριανό: Σαλάτα λάχανο καρότο και 2 πιρουνιές φασολάκια
Ενδιάμεσα: 1 μήλο
και το βράδυ θα φάω σαλατούλα λάχανο καρότο.

Στελλίτσα είχα και εγώ δυσκοιλιότητα τους πρώτους μήνες (έκανα και 4 μέρες). Ο γιατρός μου σύστησε γάλα μαγνησίου. Το πουλάνε στα φαρμακεία.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ηθελα να ρωτησω τις κοπελες που εχουν κανει sleeve , οταν τρωω αποτομα τα αλεσμενα η δυσπεψια με πιανει κανενα τεταρτο μετα , εκεινο που αισθανομαι εκεινη την ωρα εναι πονος στο στερνο .........ειναι φυσιολογικο;;;

----------


## veronika_ed

Γεια σου Alma
προσεχε με τα αλεσμενα, να τρως πολυ αργα, μονη σου θα 
καταλαβεις ποσο και πως θα τρως.
Με τα αλεσμενα, γιατι κατεβενουν ευκολα, μπορει να ξεφυγεις 
ευκολα, για αυτο σε πιανει δυσπεψια.
Μην αγχωνεσαι! 
Εγω πονο δεν ενοιωθα,αλλα ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι 
διαφορετικος. Αν κατι σε ανησυχησει πολυ κανε ενα τηλ
στον γιατρο σου.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika ,σημερα που εφαγα λιγοτερο αλεσμενο δεν με επιασε αυτος ο πονος ............αρα εχει αμμεση συναρτηση με την ποσοτητα που τρωω............

----------


## *Katie

Αλμα προσπαθησε να τρως ακούγοντας το στομάχι σου και όχι το μυαλό σου ή το μάτι σου. καλό είναι να μην πιέζεις καθόλου το στομάχι σου. θα την βρεις την ισορροπία σου είμαι σίγουρη

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σε ευχαριστω Katie , πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες να μην ακουω την ποσοτητα ........... σε αυτο πρεπει να εκπαιδευσω το μυαλο μου , λιγη ποσοτητα , ειχα μαθει στα πιατα τα μεγαλα και πρεπει να ξεφυγω απο αυτο ............

----------


## veronika_ed

Εχω την αντυπωση ρε παιδια οτι με τις κανονικες τροφες
τρως ακομα λιγοτερο απ οτι με τα αλεσμενα.
Εδω και λιγες μερες που εχω μπει στις μαλακες τροφες
η ποσοτητες που μπορω να καταφερω να φαω ειναι
πολυ λιγες, ειναι ετσι ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## stellaki

Veronika,εγώ αν και 2 μήνες χειρουργημένη,μόλις ξαναμπήκα στα πολτοποιημένα,λόγω της στραβής με την διαφυγή.Αλλά έτσι είναι,όπως τα λές,διότι το πολτοποιημένο,κατεβαίνει και με μια άνεση μεγαλύτερη απο το κανονικό μαλακό φαγητό,που πρέπει να το μασήσεις καλά.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Στελλακι μπηκες στα πολτοποιημενα παλι σημερα;;;;;;;

----------


## stellaki

Ναι!!!:bouncing: αλλά ρε παιδί μου,τα χούγια δεν κόβονται εύκολα!δεν μπορώ να φάω αργά! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Alma libre_ed

αν σε παρηγορει ουτε και εγω αλλα δυο μερες που το προσπαθω εχω δει βελτιωσει στο στομαχι μου ...............

----------


## stellaki

Ενώ με τα υγρά το καταφέρνω,μόλις δώ κάτι...στέρεο,ορμάω σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο!χαχαχα Πρεπει να αρχισω δραστηριοτητες γιατι αλλιως θα χαζεψω!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

Κορίτσια καλημέρα.
Είμαι σχεδόν μία βδομάδα στις μαλακές τροφές, δεν μπορώ να πω 
ότι έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα,οι ποσότητες είναι πολύ μικρές, αλλά δεν χάνω 
γραμμάριο ρε γαμώτο. Ξεκινάω να απογοητεύομαι πάλι. 
Ούτε γλυκά τρώω καθόλου. Τι άλλο να κάνω,ξεκινάω να εκνευρίζομαι!!!!
:sniffle::sniffle::sniffle:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika αν σε παρηγορει εγω ειμαι ακομα στα αλεσμενα και κολλησα .............Μην το βαζεις κατω ειναι προσωρινο , ο οργανισμος θελει το χρονο του για να συνιθισει την καινουργια πραγματικοτητα ..............
Αληθεια οταν λες μαλακες τροφες τι εννοεις οτι αρχισες να τρως?

----------


## veronika_ed

ΝΑΙ
Αρχισα σχεδον οπως πριν, βεβαια αποφευγω ολα τα λιπαρα,
ψωμια, γλυκα, μακαρονια, αναψυκτικα, αλκοολ.
Εχω σκιστει στα μπιφτεκια, απο μοσχαρι και κοτοπουλο, ψαρια, 
ψητα και βραστα, και λαχανικα. Που και που κανα τυρακι μαλακο και απαχο,
ανθοτυρο και λαβας λαιτ.
Τα μασαω πολυ καλα και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.
Η ποσοτητα ειναι πολυ μικρη,δλδ ενα πολυ μικρο μπιφτεκι 
με δυο τρεις πιρουνιες λαχανικα( μπροκολο-κουνουπιδι-κολοκυθακι)
Ολο αυτο ενα κανονικο γευμα.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εμένα Veronika μοσχαρι μου επιτρεπει μετα την 10η εβδομαδα , οποτε παλι στο κοτοπουλο και το ψαρι με βλεπω να πεφτω και στις μαλακες τροφες ............ αληθεια ποσο καιρο εχεις κανει sleeve ?

----------


## veronika_ed

απο 9-10 δλδ 38 μερες, ειμαι στην 6η εβδομαδα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika εισαι πολυ καλα εχεις χασει 14 κιλα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Λογικο ειναι να κανει ενα μικρο διαλλειμα ο οργανισμος σου ...........δωστου λιγο χρονο............

----------


## veronika_ed

να σαι καλα, ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο που μου δινεις...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ολες μας μαζι ειμαστε μια δυναμη..............

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Παιδια τα φωτα σας :εχω ψησει σημερα κοτοπουλο στο φουρνο με πατατες και ειναι πολυ μαλακο , αν το λιωσω λετε να πειραζει αν δεν το φαω βραστο και βαλω απο αυτο στο μπλεντερ?

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma χωρις ζωμο το φαγητο αλεσμενο θα γινει τουβλο!
Οποτε δοκιμασε το χωρις να το αλεσεις πολυ μικρες μικρες 
μπουκιτσες, να το μασας μεχρι να γινει αλοιφη.
Ετσι πιστευω να το καταφερεις να το φας χωρις προβλημα,
εχω φαει και εγω με αυτον το τροπο.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

veronika thanks!!!!!!!!!! Βεβαια σημερα εφαγα κλασσικα το αλεσμενο μου αλλα θα το εχω υποψιν για την επομενη φορα που θα εχω παλι κοτοπουλάκι με πατατες στο φουρνο ............ ελπιζω συντομα , γιατι το ζηλεψα .....

----------


## veronika_ed

Σημερα εγω εκανα την μ......α να φαω ενα κοματι ψωμι, 
μετα το ψαρι που ειχα για μεσημεριανο και να μην σας πω
τι επαθα... πεθανα απο το φουσκωμα, κοντεψα να κανω 
εμετο. Μετα απο κανα 2ωρο ειμουνα καλα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

το ψωμι το μασησες καλα ή το καταπιες ετσι γιατι ειμαι και εγω "ψωμου " και ανυομονω να το φαω Veronika .............

----------


## veronika_ed

...και μετα απο τοοοοοσο φαγητο τοσες μερες,
γραμμαριο κατω η ζυγαρια!

----------


## veronika_ed

νομιζω... το μασησα καλα, απλα μαλλον δεν ειχε αλλο 
χωρο το στομαχι μου και εσκασα.

----------


## veronika_ed

σημερα νομιζω Alma το tickerακι σου κατεβηκε ή κανω λαθος?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika , νομιζεις οτι τρως πολυ επειδη παθαινεις δυσπεψια και φουσκωνεις. Νοιωθεις οτι εχεις φαει ενα αρνι . Στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι λιγη η ποσοτητα που εχεις φαει . Δωσε λιγο χρονο στη ζυγαρια σου θα δεις θα ξεκολησεις γρηγορα . Ηδη εχεις χασει πολλα !!!! 14 ολοκληρα κιλα . Για σκεψου με πια διαιτα θα εχανες τοσα σε τοσο μικρο διαστημα ?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

ναι εχασα 400 gr xaxaxa αλλα ηθελα να το αλλαξω γιατι χαρηκα !

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα κανει κρυο και νοιωθω οτι πειναω ολη την ωρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no::no::no:

----------


## veronika_ed

εμενα βλεπω να το αλαζω με ρυθμους χελωνας,
τοσο εχω εκνευριστει που σημερα δεν ανεβηκα
στην ζυγαρια, νοιωθω ενοχες ακομα και με ενα 
κοματακι ψαρι οταν το τρωω!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Απενοχοποιησου ................. ξεχνα τη ζυγαρια και το φαγητο και βαλε στο μυαλο τα 14 ολοκληρα κιλα που εχασες ............σιγουρα ειναι εμφανες στο σωμα σου και εχει βελτιωθει η εικονα σου ............... Απολαυσε την καινουργια σου εικονα και θα δεις που θα χαλαρωσεις και θα κατεβσει και η ζυγαρια veronika .........

----------


## veronika_ed

η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχει διαφορα το σωμα μου, περισσοτερο
το προσωπο και οι ωμοι μου. Το ευχαριστιεμαι, δε λεω,
αλλα μαλλον εχω παρα πολλες απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο 
μου και την sleeve.
Ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο το προβλημα μου, νομιζω οτι δεν προκειτε
να χασω γραμμαριο, αυτο ηταν, μου φτανει...........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

xaxaa Veronika θα χασεις και θα χασεις πολλα ............χτες μιλαγα με μια φιλη στο τηλεφωνο που παρολο τις βλακειες που εκανε εχασε 70 κιλα ............ Εμεις γιατι να μην χασουμε οεο? Απλα θα εχουμε και μερες με στασιμοτητα εκει θα δειξουμε τη δυναμη μας ............ 
Χ Α Λ Α Ρ Ω Σ Ε.................θα χασεις πολλα , σε λιγους μηνες θα διαβαζεις αυτο το post και θα γελας αφου θα χασεις χασεις τα τεραπλασια κιλα ................:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## veronika_ed

ακομα και το ticker κατι επαθε, τι αραγε και δεν εμφανιζεται?
ολα στραβα πανε....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

χαχα και μενα ειχε κολλησει το τικερακι θα φτιαξει απο ονο , αν δεις οτι δεν φτιαχνει σε μια -δυο μερες ξαναεγκατεστησε το .......... τιποτα δεν παει στραβα και να θελεις πια .........ειδες εφαγες λιγο ψωμακι παραπανω και το στομαχι σου δεν σε αφησε ........... εχεις πλεον ενα ισχυρο συμμαχο στην μαχη με τα κιλα .............. Απλα το αγχος ειναι κακος συμβουλος ....... 
Εγω προχτες στεναχωρηθηκα και αγχωθηκα γιατι ενα προσφιλες προσωπο μου επαθε εγκεφαλικο και η ζυγαρια με εδειξε μισο κιλο επανω !!!!!!!! Ναι αληθεια λεω , σημερα σηκωθηκα και ημουν ενταξει και αμεσως κατεβηκε ............για αυτο αλλαξα και το τικεράκι μου .............. Αλλιμονο αν καναμε sleeve για να χασουμε μονο 14 κιλα ............ εχεις μελλον ακομα ακομα και αν δεν το θες ........

----------


## veronika_ed

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Σήμερα κανει κρυο και νοιωθω οτι πειναω ολη την ωρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no::no::no:



Alma νοιωθεις πεινα? 
μου κανει εντυπωση, εγω δεν εχω καθολου το αισθημα της πεινας!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ναι σημερα που κρυωνω δεν με χορτασε το αλεσμενο .......... τωρα θα πιω ενα χυμο να ξεγελασω την πεινα μου veronika .......... Δεν ξερω αν ειναι εγκεφαλικη πεινα ή πραγματικη ...........αλλα πειναω και ας νοιωθω οτι το στομαχι μου δεν χωραει αλλο .............

----------


## veronika_ed

αν και σημερα δεν κρυωνω, εχω παρατηρησει οτι απο οταν
εκανα την επεμβαση, γενικως κρυωνω περισσοτερο απο παλαιοτερα!
το νοιωθεις και εσυ αυτο? μηπως εχει σχεση με την καυση του λυπους?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Οχι Veronika και εγω κρυωνω πολυ απο τοτε που εκανα την επεμβαση ,μάλλον εχει σχεση με την καυση του λιπους........

----------


## veronika_ed

ωραια λοιπον, τα λεφτα που θα γλυτωνουμε απο το φαγητο, 
θα ψωνιζουμε ρουχα...... για μην κρυωνουμε....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Περιμενω τη ωρα που θα μπω σε μαγαζι και θα μου πουνε veronika οτι ναι επιτελους εχουν νουμερο στα μετρα μου ............. Βαρεθηκα τοσα χρονια να δινω μια μικρη περιουσια σε "ειδικα " μαγαζια με ρουχα για παχουλες !!!!!! Ηγκηγκεν η ωρα veronika !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

αχχχχχ, ποτε θα ρθει αυτη η στιγμη??????
αν τελικα ερθει θα κανω παρτυ τρικουβερτο!!!!
λες να ερθει????? να αγορασουμε ρουχα και οχι ρασα?
αυτα που φοραω τωρα τα λεω ρασα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

veronika θα ερθει και θα με καλεσεις και στο παρτυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Και εγω ρασα αλλα θα τα καψω οταν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα και θα χορευω γυρω γυρω σαν απατσι...........

----------


## veronika_ed

αν και ειμαι λιγο δυστακτικη, ας ελπισουμε να το 
δουμε συντομα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika θα το δουμε πολυ συντομα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

θα θελα να σας ρωτησω βρε κοριτσια αν πινετε καφε?
τι καφε πινετε και ποσους? εγω τωρα πινω γαλικο, αλλα 
ειμαι ολη μερα με ενα καφε στα χερια και πινω γουλιτσα-γουλιτσα.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika και εγω γαλικο πινω .Πινω ενα την ημερα γιατι διαφορετικα δεν θα κοιμαμαι το βραδυ ............. αλλα το πρωι που πινω , τον πινω κανονικα σχεδον αμεσως οπως τον επινα και πριν .........με ψιλοποναει λιγο το στομαχι μου επειδη ειμαι νηστικη αλλα δεν δινω σημασια ...........αρκει που μπορω και τον πινω κανονικα .....

----------


## stellaki

Veronica,πόσο καιρό έχεις που έκανες τη sleeve; Εγώ σήμερα,το ψιλοζόρισα το στομάχι μου και τώρα τη βγάζω με νερό!Θα αρχίσω κι εγώ να πίνω καφεδάκι,γιατί το μάτι κλείνει κατα τη διαρκεια της μέρας!Εχω ακλομη μια βδομάδα αντιβίωση γμτ και πολύ με αγχώνει!Έχει κάνει τη δουλειά της στο θεμα της φλεγμονης αλλά αυτή η πίκρα,δεν αντεχεται ρε παιδι μου! :-))

----------


## veronika_ed

και πριν γουλια- γουλια τον επινα γιατι ειμαι καπνιστρια,
απλα επειδη πινω δυο-τρεις την ημερα μηπως δεν ειναι και τοσο σωστο....
δεν με ενοχλει καθολου το στομαχι μου πινοντας καφε
αλλα εχω ενοχες.....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ενοχες γιατι ;;; sleeve ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη μεθοδο δεν σημαινει οτι θα σταματησουμε να εχουμε φυσιολογικη ζωη ............ και ο καφες οπως και το τσιγαρο σου ειναι μιαα απολαυση ......

----------


## veronika_ed

Stellaki καταρχας να εισαι σιδερενια και δυνατη κοπελα μου,
διαβασα την περιπετεια σου, ελπιζω τωρα να εισαι καλα.
Εγω ειμαι 39 μερες χειρουργημένη. Ευτυχως εγω ειμουν τυχερη
και πηγαν ολα καλα. Και εσυ παρα πολυ συντομα θα τα ξεχασεις
ολα και θα απολαμβανεις μονο απώλειες.

----------


## stellaki

σε ευχαριστω Βερόνικα!Καλές κατηφόρες σε όλες και όλους!Το κακό με μένα,είναι οτι ακομη τρωω λαιμαργα.Πως θα το διορθωσω αυτο δεν ξερω....προβληματιζομαι πολυ...

----------


## veronika_ed

θα το διορθωσεις θέλοντας και μη οταν θα ξεκινήσεις να τρως,
γιατι δεν θα μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως, θα βαρυστομαχιαζεις και
θα πονας!

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma χθες ζήλεψα με το κοτοπουλακι στο φουρνο
και σημερα το εφτιαξα και εγω.....
ελατε να φαμε......

----------


## Alma libre_ed

χαχαχα νασαι καλα Veronika σε ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stellaki

Καλησπέρα!ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω σε πόσο διάστημα μετά το φαγητό σας πίνετε νερό;Εγώ συνηθως στο 45 λεπτο το αισθάνομαι έτοιμο για υγρά.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Stellaki και περιπου εκει μπορω να πιω ............. αλλα μεταξυ μας σκετο νερο δεν μπορω να πιω καθολου .............
Πινω αραιωμενο χυμο , σουπα κουπας, χαμομηλι ...........μονο ετσι προσλαμβανω υγρα ,,,,,,,,,,,,νερο δεν θελω ουτε να το μυρισω ............ Αν επινα θα ειχα χασει κι άλλο!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εφαγα χορτοσούπα χωρις να την αλεσω (επιτρεπεται) αλλα με επιασε δυσπεψια !!!!!!!!!!! Και δεν εφαγα και πολυ ............ απλα αλλιως ειναι με τα αλεσμενα και αλλιως να μασας κανονικο φαγητο ...........στο αλεσμενο ετρωγα περισσοτερο.....................

----------


## *Katie

κορίτσια να σας δώσω μερικές συμβουλές? μην το πάρετε στραβά απλά βοήθεια να δώσω.....
όταν είστε στην περίοδο των αλεσμένων πρέπει να τρώτε αλεσμένα και όχι να τα λιώνετε εσείς στο στόμα σας ειδικά επειδή δεν έχετε ακόμη εκπαιδευτεί τα τρώτε αργά και να μασάτε 40 φορές την κάθε μπουκιά αλλά και επειδή το στομάχι σας είναι ακόμη τραυματισμένο και ραμμένο και μπορείτε να πάθετε ζημιά. 
Καφές επιτρέπεται αλλά με μέτρο όπως όλα άλλωστε , ο γαλλικός σούπερ αλλά και ότι καφές φιλτράρετε πίνετε άφοβα απλά αν πινετε πολλούς αυτό σημαίνει ότι θυσιάζεται τον χυμό και το νερό που θα πίνατε αν δεν πίνατε καφέ και γιαυτο λένε όλα με μέτρο. το κάπνισμα δεν έχει να κάνει με την σληβ , εγώ κάπνιζα κανονικά και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. καλό είναι να πίνετε νεράκι , αλλιώς μπορεί να βιώνεται αδυναμία , ζαλάδα και ατονίες περισσότερο του δέοντος. ένα μπουκαλάκι μικρό δίπλα σας συνέχεια και γουλιτσα γουλιτσα δροσερό ή παγωμένο ακόμη κατεβαίνει πολύ πιο εύκολα. βοηθά επίσης στην δυσκοιλιότητα αλλά και στην ταχύτερη απώλεια βάρους.
κοτόπουλο με πατάτες στον φούρνο αν βάλεις ζωμό και το αλέσεις πάει και έρχεται αλλά έτσι σκέτο σε καμία περίπτωση. ούτε στις μαλακές τροφές δεν είναι καν το κοτόπουλο φούρνου.......
ψωμί..... τώρα θα σας απογοητεύσω αλλά εγώ έκανα να φάω κανονικό ψωμί ένα χρόνο. δεν μπορούσα καθόλου αφήστε που απαγορεύετε κιόλας. πολύ φούσκωμα, αηδία και σάλια. ψωμιά, μακαρόνια και πιτοειδή πολύ αργότερα στην διατροφή σας, προς το παρόν φρυγανίτσα και παξιμαδάκια σας όσους είναι στα αλεσμένα . Μετά από τους πρώτους μήνες θα μπορείτε λίγο ψωμί αλλά πολύ καλά φρυγανισμένο. ας πούμε εγώ κατάφερνα μισό τόστ μονο με τυρι σε διάστημα μιας ώρας όταν ήμουν πια σε κανονική τροφή ( μετά τις μαλακές). 
τέλος να σας πω ότι κανονική πείνα δεν νιώθεται , το μυαλό πεινάει. απόδειξη ότι το στομάχι είναι φουσκωμένο και δεν μπορεί άλλη τροφή. το μυαλό όμως δεν έχει κάνει σληβ και πεινάει. σιγά σιγά όμως θα το εκπαιδεύσετε και θα πεινάει όλο και λιγότερο είναι η διαδικασία έτσι όλοι το περάσαμε. θυμάμαι τις σούπες που έτρωγα και από το μυαλό μου περνούσαν τα σουφλέ.γι'αυτο το είπα και πριν μέρες, προσπαθείτε να ακούτε το στομάχι σας και όχι το μυαλό σας. αν δεν το ζορίσετε θα σας ανταμείψει !!

----------


## veronika_ed

Kaite σαν βετερανα εχεις μεγαλη εμπειρια και σε ευχαριστουμε για τις 
χρησιμες συμβουλες σου!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Katie μου πολυτιμες οι συμβουλες σου ................Να σαι καλα !!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

Σήμερα αφαγα ενα μπιφτεκακι μοσχαρισιο για μεσημεριανό
και ακομα να το χωνεψω!!!!!!!!!
Δεν ξερω τι φταίει....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μηπως το εκανες πολυ στεγνο ? θελει να ειναι λιγο αφρατο αλλιως και χωρις sleeve το μπιφτεκι βαρυ πεφτει .............εμενα μοσχαρι μου επιτρεπει μετα απο την 10η εβδομαδα ........................

----------


## veronika_ed

ισως γιατι δεν προλαβα να το φαω σπιτι και το πηρα στη δουλεια,
μαλλον το εφαγα γρηγορα, γιατι μοσχαρι τρωγω απο την τριτη βδομαδα 
και δεν με ειχε πειράξει , το πρωτο καιρο βεβαια το ετρωγα βραστο.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

veronika στις μαλακες τροφες μετα τα αλεσμενα τι πρωτοξεκινησες να τρως ;;;;

----------


## veronika_ed

μην φανταστεις μεγαλη διαφορα απο τα αλεσμενα, δλδ
ψαρι, καοτοπουλο σουπιτσα με λαχανικα, αλλα οχι αλεσμενα
και μπιφτεκι κοτοπουλο και μοσχαρι απαχο.
Τα μπιφτεκια μην βαζεις μεσα πολλα μπαχαρικα γιατι δεν χωνεύετε 
ευκολα. Επισης γιαούρτι, γαλα και μαλακα τυρια.
Καλη επιτυχια.........

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma μπήκες στις μαλακές τροφές???
Πως τα πας???

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika μεχρι τις 2 Δεκμβρη θα ειμαι στα αλεσμενα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! εχω μελλον ακομα .............εσυ πωςς τα πας ? εγω κολλησα δεν εχω χασει τιποτα αυτη την εβδομαδα , δεν αντεξα και ζυγιστηκα .......

----------


## veronika_ed

Εγώ τον έχω κρατήσει το λόγο μου........
δεν ζυγίστηκα καθόλου αυτές τις μέρες, 
περιμένω την Δευτέρα, για να δούμε τι θα δούμε???

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλα εκανες και δεν ζυγιστηκες και εγω το μετανοιωσα!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

η ζυγαριά είναι και αυτό ένα είδος εθισμού......
πίστεψέ με αυτές τις μέρες που δεν ζυγίζομαι 
είμαι πολύ καλύτερα ψυχολογικά!
Την Δευτέρα βέβαια μπορεί να σέρνομαι στα πατώματα......

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εγω νομιζω οτι τη δευτερα θα ανταμοιφθεις πλουσιοπαροχα................Κανε υπομονη !

----------


## veronika_ed

Αυτές τις μέρες έχω πεισμώσει!!!!!!!!
Πίνω περίπου 2 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα, κάνω συχνά
και μικρά γεύματα, περισσότερο ψάρι και λαχανικά
και........βλέπουμε..........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika egv den mporv na pιω καθολου νερο .......το πινω με αραιωμενο χυμο , χορτοσουπα , και με το ζορι ενα ποτηρι νερο ..............

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Παιδια ηθελα τη γνωμη σας για τα αλεσμενα - παιδικες τροφες ? Θα ταξιδεψω για δυο μερες και δεν θα εχω τη δυνατοτητα να μαγειρεψω .............θα ειμαι ολη μερα εκτος σπιτιου ............ειναι μονο αλεσμενη τροφη ή ειναι εμπλουτισμενα με επιπλεον θερμιδες ? ξερει καποιος-α?

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι οι παιδικες τροφες ειναι εμπλουτισμενες
με διαφορα θρεπτικα στοιχεια και αρκετες θερμιδες!!!!!!
Γιατι δεν προτιμάς την επιλογη του ταπερ???????
Αν παλι αυτο ειναι αδυνατον, ριξε μια ματια στις βιολογικες κρεμες HOLE,
πιστευω ειναι μια καλη επιλογη.......

----------


## stellaki

Αχ,αγαπημενες μου συνοδοιπόρησες,σας χαιρομαι που προχωρατε τοσο καλα και με τους ρυθμους που πρεπει!Εγω παλι,πρεπει να παω λαου λαου,γιατι το στομαχακι μου δεν περασε και λιγα αλλα που θα παει,θα στρωσει και το δικο μου και τοτε,ενα μικρο παρτακι θα το κανω και θα σας καλεσω εννοειτε!!! :-))

----------


## veronika_ed

Αχ βρε Stellaki, κανε υπομονή και σε λιγες μερες δεν 
θα θυμάσαι τιποτα, θα απολαμβανεις μονο απωλειες!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ενας εφιαλτης ηταν και περασε, αυτο ηταν,
απο δω και περα ολο καλα θα σου ερχονται....

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma, τελικα τι θα κανεις τις μερες που θα λειπεις 
απο το σπιτι με το φαγητο?
Stellaki, καταβενω το παραπονο σου και το μεγαλο
σου γιατι??????
Εγω οταν παει κατι στραβα, οταν ηρεμω λεω στον 
εαυτο μου το εξης: οτι περναει και ξεχνιεται, ας ερχετε......

----------


## Alma libre_ed

veronika θα τι βγάλω με γιαουρτακια και φρουτοκρεμες ..ελεγξα τις φρουτοκρεμες τις ετοιμες (οχι κρεμες ) και δεν εχουν πολλες θερμιδες, ειναι καθαρο φρουτο. Επισης πολλα υγρα , γαλα , νερακι , χυμο ,και σουπα κουπας .............Δυο μέρες ειναι θα περασουν ............

----------


## veronika_ed

ναι, πιστευω οτι αυτο ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να κανεις...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ναι αυτο πιστευω και εγω!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Παιδια καλημερα !!!! Γυρισα απο το διημερο ταξιδι στα πατρια εδαφη οπου σχεδον την εβγαλα σπαρτιατικα και αντι να εχω χασει ή τουλαχιστον να ειμαι σταθερη , εβαλα μισο κιλο!!!!!!!!!!!! τι κανω λαθος ;;;;;

----------


## stellaki

Γωγώ μου,Καλημέρα!ίσως περιμένεις να αδιαθετήσεις ή πολύ απλά,να έχεις κατακράτηση υγρών!

----------


## veronika_ed

Κοριτσια καλημερα. 
Stellaki χρονια σου πολλα, για την γιορτη σου!
Alma νομιζω οτι η ζυγαρια μας ριχνει αγριο δουλεμα............
Εσυ μισο κιλο πανω, ακουσον, εγω μολις 800 γρ....
σε 6 μερες...........
Εχω εκνευριστει ________ πολυυυυυυυυυυυ........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Στελλάκι μου ειμαι στην ωορρηξια .........δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο...............
Veronika moy τωρα ζυγιστηκα παλι και δεν με εδειξε +μισο κιλο αλλα σταθερη .............. σιγουρα εμενα με δουλευει .......
Παντως για σενα εκπλησσομαι πιο πολυ γιατι και διατροφη εκανες και πολυ νερο επινες .............Εγω δεν πινω σχεδον σταγονα νερο και ισως για αυτο κολλαω, αλλα εσυ πολυ λιγο για μια εβδομαδα με μπολικο νερο .............τι να πω ...........

----------


## veronika_ed

ασε....... ειμαι να σκασω......
εχει γινει και ο κυκλος μου σ___α, μετα την επεμβαση
και νομιζω οτι ειμαι σε ωορρηξία και εγω, δεν ειμαι σιγουρη ομως.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika μην αγχωνεσαι γιατι ειναι χειροτερα ..................Θα τα χασουμε που θα παει , εστω και αργα αλλα σταθερα θα τα χαοσυμε ........... υπομονη ..............

----------


## veronika_ed

ειμουν γεματη χαρα γιατι αυτες τις μερες ενοιωθα τα ρουχα μου
να φαρδενουν και νομιζα οτι η ζυγαρια θα με ανταμείψει,
αλλα εκανα λαθος!!!!!
γιατι αυτα τα δυο δεν συμβαδίζουν?????????
καμια βετερανα πιο παλιά μηπως κατι γνωρίζει???

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα κρυωνω και πειναω πολυ ..................... αχ θελω να φαω κανονικο φαγητο δεν μπορω αλλο αλεσμενο .............. 
Οχι άλλο αλεσμενο , οχι αλλο καρβουνο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

βρε Alma μου, γιατι σε εχει αυτος ο γιατρος σε τετοια 
τιμωρία? 10 μερες διαφορα εχουμε και εγω τρωω τοσο
καιρο φαγητο οχι αλεσμενο!

----------


## anna65

> _Originally posted by veronika_
> ειμουν γεματη χαρα γιατι αυτες τις μερες ενοιωθα τα ρουχα μου
> να φαρδενουν και νομιζα οτι η ζυγαρια θα με ανταμείψει,
> αλλα εκανα λαθος!!!!!
> γιατι αυτα τα δυο δεν συμβαδίζουν?????????
> καμια βετερανα πιο παλιά μηπως κατι γνωρίζει???


Το βάρος δεν συμβαδίζει με τον όγκο. Άλλο όγκο έχει το λίπος, άλλο η μυική μάζα και άλλο το νερό. Με την επέμβαση και την ειδική διατροφή (όπως και με κάθε αλλαγή στη διατροφή) αλλάζει η σύνθεση στην ποσοστιαία κατανομή, και έτσι αλλάζουν άλλοτε οι πόντοι, και άλλοτε τα κιλά. Πιο επιθυμητό είναι να μειωθεί ο όγκος και σε δεύτερη φάση έπεται η ζυγαριά. Είναι πιο "εύκολο" να δούμε τη διαφορά στη ζυγαριά, αλλά δεν είναι ο κύριος δείχτης. Τα ρούχα είναι πιο άμεση απάντηση στο ερώτημα αν έχει επιτυχία η μέθοδος. Και η πληρέστερη απάντηση δίνεται με τις εξετάσεις σε ετήσια βάση, που δείχνουν την αλλαγή σε όλους τους δείχτες υγείας, που είναι και οι μόνοι που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουν.
Και κάτι σημαντικό στην κατηφόρα: Στο πλατώ (τη στασιμότητα στην κάθοδο της ζυγαριάς) είναι που ο οργανισμός κάνει μια παύση στην απώλεια των κιλών, προκειμένου να βρει νέα σημεία ισορροπίας, άρα να κάνει ανακατανομή στα ποσοστιαία μεγέθη λίπους/μυικής μάζας. Είναι από τα πιο βασικά σημεία στην κάθοδο, και δεν πρέπει να μας τρομάζουν αλλά να μας χαροποιούν! Νερό, περπάτημα και υπομονή μέχρι να ξαναρχίσει η κατηφόρα!

----------


## veronika_ed

Anna ευχαριστω, με βοηθησες πολυ να καταλαβω τον ρολο της ζυγαριας
και κυριως ποσο να την υπολογιζω.
Εσυ σε ποσο καιρο καταφερες να χασεις το βαρος σου?
Ειχες και εσυ τετοιες στασιμοτητες στην απωλεια των κιλων?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

anna65 ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika δεν ξερω απο την αρχη μου ειπε οτι θα ειμαι 6 εβδομαδες αλεσμενα .......εχω συγκρινει τα διαιτολογια ολων των γιατρων και πραγματικα ο δικος μου με εχει αφησει μεγαλο διαστημα με αλεσμενα !!!

----------


## anna65

Εγώ έκανα τη "φεράρι" (=χολοπαγκρεατική) και μου πήρε γύρω στο χρόνο να χάσω το περισσότερο βάρος (από 125 έφτασα στα 70, και μόνο 5 κιλά ακόμη μέχρι το 18αμηνο), αλλά είχα πολλά πλατύσκαλα στην κατηφόρα αυτή. Τα κιλά δεν χάνονται γραμμικά, πχ δύο κιλά κάθε βδομάδα. Χάνονται σκαλί σκαλί. Κολλούσα για δυο-τρεις βδομάδες, και ξαφνικά έφευγε για τρεις μέρες από ένα κιλό. Θα φύγουν όλα όσα πρέπει να φύγουν στην ώρα τους και με υπομονή. Ο γιατρός στο Ρίο μας αφήνει πολύ καιρό στα αλεσμένα, αλλά τελικά αξίζει η αναμονή!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα δεν αντεχα να φαω αλεσμένο , και ετσι αποφασισα να κανω εγω το μπλεντερ .............. εφαγα λιγοτερο απο απο αλεσμενο ετσι .............
Μασησα μεχρι τελικης πτωσης ενα μικρο κοματακι κοτοπουλο και 1/4 πατατα .............. στο αλεσμενο θα ετρωγα σαφως περισσοτερο ........(δικαιολογια για την υπερβαση που έκανα )...........αυτα

----------


## anna65

Επειδή ειδικά τις πρώτες μέρες είναι απαραίτητο να τρώμε την ποσότητα που προβλέπεται, για αυτό και προβλέπεται η φάση των αλεσμένων ώστε η απαραίτητη ποσότητα να είναι εφικτή. Το να καταναλώσεις εντέλει λιγότερα από το πρόγραμμα δεν είναι θετικό, γιατί τελικά στερήθηκες κάποιες ουσίες που ήταν απαραίτητες, και από κάποιο σημείο και έπειτα μπορεί να γυρίσει σε έλλειψη. Πάντως είναι δύσκολη η μετάβαση από το αλεσμένο στο μάσημα, να μην πω από τις μαλακές τροφές στα πιο σκληρά (στο τρίμηνο και πέρα)!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Αnna , οταν λεμε μαλακες τροφες τι εννουμε γιατι εδω εγω εχω μπερδευτει και σε 7 μερες μπαινω στις μαλακες τροφες ...............

----------


## anna65

Μαλακές τροφές = κρέας βραστό, αβγό μελάτο, πατάτα καλά βρασμένη, ντομάτα = το στόμα ως μπλέντερ δεν έχει να κάνει μεγάλη δουλειά, αλλά τουλάχιστον ανεβοκατεβαίνουν οι μασέλες = όχι σκληρά κομμάτια που να ζοριζόμαστε να τα μασήσουμε, όχι φλούδες/σπόρια, όχι πολλά μπαχάρια
Μετά το τρίμηνο = σταδιακά μπαίνουν φρούτα (πχ μήλο) και φυλλώδη λαχανικά (πχ μαρούλι) και αρχίζουμε πλέον να μασάμε κανονικά, το κρέας μπορεί πια να γίνει ψητό, αυξάνει η ποσότητα, και μέχρι το εξάμηνο έχουν μπει πια όλα στο διαιτολόγιο. Δεν ξεχνάμε να συνεχίζουμε να μασάμε πολύ (έτρεχα με ένα αμάσητο δαμάσκηνο στους 14 μήνες από την επέμβαση...)

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Παντως anna παρολο οτι ειπες ειναι δυσκολη η μεταβαση απο τα πολτοποιημενα στις μαλακες τροφες αν εξαιρεσεις μια ελαφρια δυσπεψια που ενοιωσα καλα τα πηγα σημερα με το μασημα........
Σε ευχαριστω πααντωςς για τη λιστα με τις μαλακες τροφες και τις συμβουλες γενικοτερα ..........νοιθω σαν πρωτακι στην Α΄δημοτικου χαχαχα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα εχω βασιλικο φαγητο !!!!!!!!!!! χορτοσουπα με περκα ............................yami yami!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα έκανα την πρωτή σοβαρή μου ατασθαλια !!!! Έφαγα 1/2 φετα ψωμι ψιχα λευκο ............... ΤΙ απολαυση ηταν αυτή .................

----------


## aggeloydaki

αλμα μου αν θυμάμαι καλά....στο Ρίο προτείνουν να τρώμε φρυγανισμένο ψωμί κ όχι πολύ μαλακό,και φυσικά πολύ καλό μάσημα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Aggeloudaki σιγουρα το φρυγανισμενο δεν κινδυνευεις να κολησει στο στομαχακι .............. μετα που το έφαγα καλταλαβα τη "μακακια " που έκανα ...............

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Κοριτσια σληβαρισμένα , στις μαλακες τροφες επιτρεπεται σημερα να φαω ρυζι με κοτοπουλο ?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Δεν ξερω γιατι νοιωθω οτι τρωω πολυ ...............:-( :-(

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πρωι: ενα γαλλικο - γαλα 

Ενδιαμ: 2 χυμους αραιωμενους - πιο πολυ νερο 

Γευμα: 3 κ.γ. ρυζι , ενα πολυ μικρο κομματακι στηθος κοτοπουλο

Απογ: 4 κ.γ. ρυζι λιγο κοτοπουλο (ξυπνησα και πειναγα )
Απογ: 1 χυμο αραιωμενο με νερο (χωρις ζαχαρη ο χυμος)

Βραδυ: 3 κ.σ τραχανας και ενα πολυ μικρο κομματι στηθος κοτοπουλο (πολυ λιγο)...............

----------


## aggeloydaki

alma μου δεν θεωρώ πως τρως πολύ...ίσα-ίσα νομίζω πως τρως λίγη πρωτείνη,οι χυμοί ενδιάμεσα δεν σου δίνουν κάτι ουσιαστικό απλά αντικαθιστούν το νερό,κατά τα άλλα δεν σου προσφέρουν κάτι

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Απο αυριο Aggeloudaki μου θα βαλω και λιγο τυρακι στο πρωινο μαζι με το καφε ............
Οσο για τους χυμους ,ντρεπομαι που το λεω αλλα αδυνατω να πιω σκετο νερο , ριχνω λιγο χυμο και ετσι πινω λιγο νερακι ..........

----------


## veronika_ed

Αlma, μην ξεχνας την πρωτεινη, γαλα, γιαουρτι, τυρια και 
ψαρακι, κοτοπουλο, μοσχαρι (αν τρως ακομα) επισης καροτο, κολοκυθακι,
μπροκολο και κουνουπιδι. Θα σε βοηθησουν να μην πεσει ο σιδηρος σου
και να νοιωθεις δυνατη.
ΚΑΙ ΝΕΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εφαγα μισο τοστ για πρωινο , αυγο μελατο με 1 φετακι ντοματα και 1 φετα ψωμι φρυγανισμενο του τοστ για μεσημερι ............
Δεχομαι προτασεις για βραδινο γιατι εχω κολησει στο τι να φαω ..........
Βασικα μπορω να ξαναφαω αβγο ? Μου αρεσε πολυ και ελεγα να ξαναφαω αλλα δεν ξερω αν κανει ?............

----------


## veronika_ed

Eγω Alma την εχω καταβρει με τον ατμομαγειρα,
μπιφτεκια, ψαρια και λαχανικα, τα κανω ολα εκει 
με λαδακι και λεμονι.
Ειναι πεντανοστιμα και υγιεινά!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μπιφτεκι εμενα μου το εχει μετα την 10η εβδομαδα .............δεν ξερω γιατι μην με ρωτησεις ...........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πρωινο : 1/2 τοστ μονο με τυρι και 1 γαλλικο γαλα 

Γευμα : 1 βγο βραστο , 1 φετακι ντοματα και 1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως φρυγανισμενο 

Βραδινο: 3 φετακια ντοματα , 1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως φρυγανισμενο και κοτατζηζ .

Ενδιαμεσα : χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη αραιωμενο με πολυ νερο 
σουπα λαχανικων, αυτο της κουπας.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Πρωινο : 1/2 τοστ μονο με τυρι και 1 γαλλικο γαλα 
> 
> Γευμα : 1 βγο βραστο , 1 φετακι ντοματα και 1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως φρυγανισμενο 
> 
> Βραδινο: 3 φετακια ντοματα , 1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως φρυγανισμενο και κοτατζηζ . (δυσπεψια , μαλλον εφαγα παραπανω τυρακι )
> 
> Ενδιαμεσα : χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη αραιωμενο με πολυ νερο 
> σουπα λαχανικων, αυτο της κουπας.

----------


## veronika_ed

ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ........
Μπορω να χαρω λιγο και εγω!!!!!!! εφυγε το δυκιλο επιτελους......
μετα απο καιρο βεβαια, αλλα δεν πειράζει!
ελπιζω να μην περασει κανας μηνας για να ξαναχαρω......

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μπραβο veronika πολυ χαρηκα για σενα !!!!!!!!!!Ειναι σαν να το εχασα εγω ...................Και παλι μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Γκάλοπ :
Ποσο τοστ μπορειτε να φατε?
Εγω σχεδον ολοοοοοοοοοοοοο:flaming::flaming::f laming::flaming::sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sniffl e::sniffle:

----------


## veronika_ed

και εγω.... κανω μια σταση στο μισο και συνεχίζω!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ακριβως ετσι ...............και αφηνω και ελαχιστο στο πιατο για το savoir vivre χαχαχαχα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα :

Πρωι: 2/3 απο ενα τοστ -τυρι , 1 γαλλικο γαλα

Γευμα : 3 φετακια ντοματα , 1/4 πατατα , ενα κομματι ρολο κοτοπουλο μικρο .

Βραδινο : Θα φτιαξω ενα αβγο ποσε , ντοματα και 1 φετα ψωμι φρυγανισμεενο 

Ενδιαμεσα : νερο αραιωμενο με χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα :ενα τοστ -τυρι , 1 γαλλικο γαλα

Γευμα : 1 αβγο βραστο , 3 φετακια ντοματα και μια φετα ψωμι σικαλεως φρυγανισμενο

Ενδιαμ: Χυμους αριαωμενους με πολυ νερο , χορτοσουπα

Βραδινο: κοτοπουλο ρολο , 1/4 πατατα , ντοματα

----------


## veronika_ed

Σήμερα έφαγα πρώτη φορά φακές, μετά την επέμβαση.
Κατέβηκαν εύκολα και τις χώνεψα μια χαρά, πολύ χάρηκα που
έφαγα και κάτι άλλο μετά από τόσο καιρό......

----------


## Alma libre_ed

veronika τι κανεις πωε τα πας ?

----------


## stellaki

Ax βρε κορίτσια...ποσο σας ζηλευω!εγώ θελω μια μερα να τα φαω αυτα!χαχαχα Το στομαχι μου δεν αντεχει τοση ποσοτητα...μονο με υγρα τα καταφερνω καλα..σε ολα τ αλλα εχω ζορι ακομη.Απ την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι θα χασω βαρος αλλα δε θα με χαλουσε να εχω κι εγω ενα στομαχακι που να δεχεται καλα την πλειοψηφια των τροφων!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

stellaki κανε υπομονη θα φας και εσυ φαγακια ..........

----------


## stellaki

Αλμα μου,ολοι αυτο μου λενε!χαχα Ναι μωρε,σιγα μη κατσω να σκασω...ας αποθεραπευτει το στομαχι μου και απο πεινα δεν πεθανε κανεις γνωστος μου!χαχαχα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εχεις χασει και 16 ολοκληρα κιλα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα:

Πρωινο :1/2 τοστ -τυρι , 1 γαλλικο γαλα

Γευμα : ρυζι σουπα , ενα κοματι κοτοπυολο , 1/4 καροτο 

Ενδιαμεσα: νερο με χυμο , 1 χορτοσουπα

Βραδινο: κοτατζ τζηζ 1/2 κουταλια της σουπας , 2 φετακια ντοματα , ψωμι φρυγανισμενο 1 φετα

----------


## veronika_ed

Καλημερα κοριτσια.
Μπηκαμε για τα καλα στο χειμωνα, βροχη και κρυο αρκετο, αλλα το ηθικο ανεβασμενο....
Alma βλεπω η ζυγαρια κατεβενει.... αντε και σ΄ανωτερα και η δικη μου καλα μου ...φερεται
τις τελευταιες μερες, δεν εχω παραπονο!!!!!!!
Εχω ομως ενα θεμα με την ....τουαλετα!!!!! το αντιμετωπιζω με dufalack, αλλα μεχρι που 
θα παει αυτο???

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλημερα Veronika , ναι η ζυγαρια σιγα και λιγο λιγο κατεβαινει .........αλλα οπως λενε και στο χωριο μου : Μαζευε και ας ειναι και ρογες !!!!!
Εγω το προβλημα της τουαλετας veronika το ξεπερασα απο την αρχη που αρχισα τον πρωινο καφε ........Δεν ημουν βεβαια και ποτε δυσκοιλια αλλα μετα το χειρουργειο ενα θεματακι το ειχα ............
Αληθεια veronika ποσα γευματα τρως ;;; εμενα μου εχει τρια συν 2 ενδιαμεσα αλλα δεν μπορω να τα καλυψω ολα , μου πεφτουν πολλα..........

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma μου ουτε εγω ειμουν, αλλα τωρα εγινα.....
Τα γευματα μου ειναι πεντε, τα καλυπτω ολα γιατι ξεκιναω απο τις 7 το πρωι.
Ξεκιναω με ενα γαλα, απο τις 9 μεχρι τις 11 καταφερνω ενα τοστ.
Το μεσημερι το φαγητο μου, το απογευμα συνήθως λιγο γιαουρτακι
και το βράδυ το ιδιο με το μεσημερι. Πινω περιπου 2 λιτρα νερο την ημερα
και δυο γαλλικούς. Πανω κατω καθε μερα ετσι ειναι το προγραμμα μου.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εγω παλι ξυπναω αργα και ξεκιναω την μερα μου με ενα γαλλικο ενιοτε και δυο , στη συνεχεια ενα τοστ , μεσημεριανο και μεχρι την ωρα του βραδινου πινω χυμο με νερο γιατι απο την ημερα που έκανα επεμβαση δεν μπορω να πιω καθολου νερο . Ουτε γουλια , μου ερχεται ταση για εμετο ............... οτι χειροτερο , ετσι το διαλυω με χυμο χωρις ζαχαρη ......

----------


## veronika_ed

Εγω παλι θα σου πρότεινα να αποφευγεις οσο μπορεις τους χυμους,
ειδικα του περιπτερου, γιατι εχουν πολλες θερμιδες, παρολο που λενε 
χωρις προσθηκη ζαχαρης. Βρες αλλο τροπο να αραιωνεις το νερο σου, 
οπως να βαζεις ενα φακελακι αρωματικο τσαι μεσα, ισα ισα για την μυρωδια,
ετσι κανει μια γνωστη μου που δεν μπορει να πιει σκετο νερο.
Αυτο δεν εχει καθολου θερμιδες.

----------


## veronika_ed

Η διαιτολογος μου εχει πει οτι πρεπει τα γευματα να ειναι μικρα
και συχνα (τουλαχιστον 5) για να ενεργοποιείτε ο μεταβολισμος. 
Α, ξεχασα να πω οτι τις περισσοτερες μερες προ του υπνου
πινω ενα αφεψημα (τσαι ή χαμομηλι) και χρησιμοποιώ αντι για 
ζαχαρη, στεβια ή ζαχαρινι.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εγω εχω προβλημα με τον υπνο , δεν κοιμαμαι καλα ..............τις τελευταιες μερες ξυπανω ενδιαμεσα την νυχτα ........ θα δω τι θα κανω ............Οσο για τη διατροφη πρεπει το απογευμα και εγω να ενταξω καποιο φρουτο ή γιαουρτι ............

----------


## aggeloydaki

οι χυμοί του εμπορίου όσο και να μην περιέχουν ζάχαρη,περιέχουν αρκετά σάκχαρα πό τα ίδια τα φρούτα,δεν είναι ότι καλύτερα,βασικά είναι κενές θερμίδες...καλύτερα να πίνεις καφέ Γωγώ μου παρά αυτούς!επίσης έαν σου αρέσει κυκλοφορεί κ τσάι με υποκατάστατα ζάχαρης,αν δεν μπορείς να φας αρκετή ποσότητα στα ενδιάμεσα φάε τουλάχιστον μία φέτα τυρί,αρκεί για να πάρει μπρος ο οργανισμός σου

----------


## aggeloydaki

αααααααα τώρα διάβασα για το γιαούρτι,πολύ καλή λύση!εγώ έτρωγα 1 κάθε μέρα,το απόγευμα!κ όταν ήθελα κάτι γλυκό νεράκι/μηλαράκι/ζαχαρίνη βράσιμο κανένα πεντάλεπτο κ γλυκάκι στο λεπτό

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ναι aggeloydaki απο σημερα θα τρωω κατι μικρο ενδιαμεσα γιατι μεταξυ γευματος και βραδινου ειναι πολλες οι ωρες ...........

----------


## veronika_ed

Aggeloudaki, μπραβο για την τεραστια απωλεια σου.
Πως νοιωθεις τωρα, εχεις συμβιβαστεί με την καινουρια σου 
εικονα? Πρεπει να ειναι τελεια, ετσι δεν ειναι?????

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα:

Πρωινο : 2 γαλλικους -γαλα , 1τοστ μονο με τυρι

Ενδιαμεσα : 1 χορτοσουπσα , 1/2 χυμο 

Γευμα : 4πηρουνιες μικρες πουρε , 1 1/2 φετακι ντοματα και 1 μπουτακι μικρο κοτοπουλο

Ενδαμεσα : 1/2 γιαουρτι , 1 χυμο

Βραδινο : κοτατζ τζηζ , ντοματα και 1 φετα ψωμι φρυγανισμενο ...................

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma, πως πηγες σημερα με το γευμα?
το ευχαριστήθηκες το μπιφτεκακι και το μπροκολο?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Oxi veronika μου εκανα τον ενα εμετο μετα τον αλλον.............Κατι μου επεσε πολυ βαρυ και δεν εφαγα και πολυ να πεις ...τελος παντων, δεν ηταν η μερα μου σημερα ..
Τωρα το απογευμα απο τον πολυ εμετο ενοιωσα αφυδατωμενη και απο την βιασυνη μου ηπια μονορουφι χυμο με νερο και ειχα αλλους εμετους ............δεν με θελει σημερα καθολου ..........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γραψω και τα σημερινα μου :

Πρωινο: 2/3 τοστ , 1 γαλλικο -γαλα 

Γευμα : 1/2 μπιφτεκι , μπροκολο σαλατα (δυστυχως δεν τα δεκτηκε το στομαχι μου )

Ενδιαμεσα : 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο 

Ενδιαμεσα : μια μικρη μπανανα 

Βραδινο: 1 αβγο , 1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως φρυγανισμενη , ελαχιστο μπροκολο ...............

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma μην στενοχωριεσαι,σιγα σιγα ολα θα γινουν....
δοκιμαζε μια μια τις τροφες που ξεκινας απο την αρχη!
Το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους φιλους μου που χειρουργήθηκαν,
τροφες που πριν δεν τις ετρωγαν και τωρα τις τρωνε ανετα
και αλλες που δεν μπορουσαν να φανε πριν και τωρα τις 
δεχοντε μια χαρα.
Μαθενουμε να τρωμε απ΄την αρχη, οπως τα μωρα....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Χτες V eronika εν μερει φταιω και εγω για τους εμετους αλλα με βοηθησαν να καταλαβω πολλα πραγματα αλλα με βοηθησαν να καταλαβω πολλα πραγματα για τη διατροφη..

----------


## stellaki

αχ αυτά τα σληβαρισμένα στομάχια μας τι τραβάνε και εμείς μαζί τους!Πρέπει να δοκιμάζεις απο λίγο για να δεις τι σε πειράζει Alma μου.Και να σκέφτεσαι οτι υπάρχουν και χειρότερα,βλέπε εμένα!χαχα 3 μηνες μετά και ακόμα δεν έχω μπεί σε καλούς ρυθμούς.Η Veronika απο την άλλη ,βλέπω οτι τα πάει περίφημα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

εγω Stellaki moy για πρωτη φορα καταλαβα τι σημαινει σληβαρισμενο στομαχακι χτες , με βοηθησαν οι εμετοι να δω τα λαθη μου .......

----------


## stellaki

Εγώ πάλι,το κατάλαβα με το που βγήκα απο το χειρουργείο!χαχα Θα περάσουν Alma μου,απλώε θέλει να πηγαίνουμε λαου λαου που λένε!Σκέψου και τις κοπέλες με δακτύλιο.Σε εμας,καποια στιγμη,θα στρωσει η κατασταση και θα μπορουμε να τρωμε λγο μεν αλλα με ενα αλφα καλο ρυθμο.Αυτες οι έρμες,πρεπει να τρωνε σαν πουλακια εσαει!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Στελλα μου διατροφικα που βρισκεσαι τωρα ;;;

----------


## stellaki

Στο...πουθενά!χαχα Μου ειπε ο Γιατρος να τρωω μαλακες τροφες και αυτο κανω αλλα δεν εχω ενα σταθερο προγραμμα στη διατροφη,λογω του οτι το στομαχι μου ,μου κανει ακομη ...μαγκιες.Την επομενη Πεμπτη εχω ραντεβου με τη διαιτολογο να δουμε τι μπορω να τρωω και φυσικα και με το Γιατρο.Σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα απο τις προηγουμενες μερες.Εχουν υποχωρησει οι εντονες ενοχλησεις αλλα δεν εχουν φυγει εντελως.Τι στο διάτανο θα κάνω με αυτο το στομαχι,δεν ξερω.Μια ειμαι καλα και μια οχι αλλα ειναι κατι που μου το τονισε ο Γιατρος,οτι αυτες οι περιπτωσεις παιρνουν χρονο.Δεν εχω,παρα να βασιστω στα λογια του και να ελπιζω κι εγω σε καλυτερες μερες!

----------


## veronika_ed

Κοριτσακια μου υπομονή!!!!!!!
Ισως μετα απο χρονια να αναπολούμε τις εποχες που δεν μπορουσαμε 
να φαμε!!!!!!!! Τωρα ακομα ειναι η αρχη, σιγα σιγα ολα θα παρουν το δρομο τους.
Εσυ Stellaki εχεις ενα λογο παραπανω να παραπονιεσαι, ετσι δεν ειναι??????
Alma μου και εγω καμια φορα ξεχνιεμαι και μετα ταλαιπωρούμαι.
ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΜΗΔΕΝΙΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ ΑΠ΄ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ.....
Καλη αρχη λοιπον και καλο υπόλοιπο να εχουμε ολες μας!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

Τι ειχε το μενου σημερα για σας????
Εγω τσακισα και ενα μικρουλη τοσο δα υπεροχο χειροποίητο σοκολατακι......
δεν το μετάνιωσα καθολου........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα σημερινά τα δικα μου :

Πρωινο : 1 τοστ μονο τυρι και 1 γαλλικο γαλα

Γευμα : 4 κουτ. κριθαράκι σουπα και 1 κουτ. κοτατζ τζηζ 

Ενδιαμ: 1/2 χυμο και ισως φαω και μια μικρη μπανανα

Βραδινο : κοτατζ τζηζ , ντοματα και 1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως φρυγανισμενη......

----------


## veronika_ed

Alma τι εχει σημερα το μενου?
εγω θα φαω ψαρακι και θα δοκιμασω και λιγα φασολια....
θα δουμε τι θα πει το στομαχακι μου μετα.....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

veronika μου τωρα το μεσημερι θα φαω λιγο τυρακι με ντοματουλα και ψωμακι σικαλεως (δεν προλαβα να μαγειρεψω )
Και για βαδινο ειπα να θυμηθω τα παλια : Κοτοπουλακι με κολοκυθακι και καροτο σε σουπα ..........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

ευχοαμαι να τα πας καλα με τα φασολια ...........εγω ακομα δεν το επιχειρω .............

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika πως τα πηγες με τα φασολια ;;;;;;;;

----------


## veronika_ed

με τα φασολια καλα τα πηγα......
το ψαρι μου εκατσε στο λαιμο!!!!!!!!!!!
και την προηγουμενη φορα που εφαγα ψαρι, οχι σουπα, το ίδιο επαθα.
εχω την εντυπωση οτι με πειράζει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τσεκαρε το και μην το ξαναφας αν ειναι για λιγο καιρο ........................ εμενα μου πεφτει βαρια τι νομιζεις ;;;; Η ΝΤΟΜΑΤΑ

----------


## veronika_ed

επαθα πλακα, ακομα να συνελθω! εφαγα 30γρ ψαρι και εσκασα...
και ηταν και στον ατμο....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σε πιστευω veronika , εγω παλι απορω με τις ποσοτητες που τρωω που ειναι λιλιπουτειες και παρολο αυτο νοιωθω ωρες ωρες αν φαω εστω και ενα ελαχιστο παραπανω ενα κενο στο στερνο , μια δυσφορια ............

----------


## veronika_ed

ναι ετσι και εγω........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Tα σημερινα μου :

Πρωι: 1 τστ μονο τυρι και 1 γαλλικο γαλα 

Γεύμα : 3 φετακια ντοματα και δοκιμασα και ενα ελαχιστο απο χοιρινο ρολο 
(λιγο βαρυ ηταν , δεν μου αρεσ εμε το ζορι το "κρατω "...........

Απογ: μια μικρη μπανανα 

Βραδυ : δεν ξερω ακομα , μπορει κοτοπουλο με λαχανικα ή αβγο με ντοματα..............

----------


## veronika_ed

σημερα εφαγα ψαρακι βραστο και μια χαρα ηταν, κανενα προβλημα!
την προηγουμενη φορα μαλλον ηταν το ψαρι χαλια!!! κατεψυγμενο και συμφορα,
γι΄αυτο με πειραξε. τα στομαχακια μας τωρα θελουν λιγο και καλο......

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γραψω και εγω τα σημερινα μου :

Πρωι: 1 γαλλικο γαλα 

Ενδιαμεσα: 1 τοστ μονο με τυρι 
Ενδιαμεσα : 1 χυμο 

Γευμα : 1/2 μπιφτεκι και 1/5 πατατα φουρνου 

Απογ: 1 γαλλικο - γαλα (ημουν επισκεψη)

Βραδυ : το άλλο μισο μπιφτεκι με πατατα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τι τρωνε σημερα ;;;;; Έχω κολήσει λεμε !!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

δεν εχουμε και πολλες επιλογες.....
κανα μπιφτεκακι, καμια φρυγανιτσα, λιγο ψαρακι, κανα λαχανικο.....
και πολυ μας και καλο μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

σημερα ειμαι με π_____ο, γι΄αυτο η ζυγαρια ειναι κολημενη?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika μην απελπιζεσαι θα ξεκολησει ............Και μενα κολημενη ειναι αλλα ειμαι αδιαθετη .........Πρωτη φορα δεν ανησυχω που κολλαει .......... Δεν ειναι στο χερι της πια για αυτο χαλαρωσε !

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Veronika τι καλο τρως σημερα ;;;;;

----------


## veronika_ed

κλασικα ψαρακι βραστο απο χθες!!!!!!!!
τι πρωτότυπο!!! εχω βαρεθει συνεχεια τα ιδια και τα ιδια.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλημερα veronika !!!!!!! Σημερα εχω εγω ψαρι !!!!
Χτες εφαγα μπιφτεκι με λαχανο σαλατα αλλα χαλια μαυρα απο τους εμετους ...........τι με πειραξε απο τα δυο δεν ξερω .................

----------


## stellaki

Alma μου,γεια σου!ισως σε πειραξε το λαχανο.νομιζω πως ειναι λιγο νωρις ακομη...αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σήμερα με πειραξε και το ψαρι stellaki μου , τι να πω ..............

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα σημερινα μου :

Πρωι: 1 γαλλικο -γαλα και 1 τοστ μονο με τυρι

Γευμα : Ένα κομματι ψάρι , 1/2 καροτο (μου επεσε βαρυ )

Ενδιαμ.: 1χυμο και 1 γαλλικο - γαλα 

Βράδυ: 1 αυγο βραστο , 1/2 φετα τυρι τοστ και 1 φετα ψωμι σικαλεως .......

----------


## veronika_ed

Κοριτσια καλημερα, δεν σας ξεχασα, ειμουν εκτος ολη μερα χθες.
Πολυ ευχαριστα βλεπω τα tickerakia να καταβενουν!!!!!!!!!!!
Almaki μου ξεκολησαμε βλεπω, γιουπηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!
Γιατι κανεις τοσους εμετους, ειναι φυσιολογικο????
Εμενα αν κατι δεν μου κατσει καλα μονο φουσκομα και δυσπεψια μου κανει,
εμετο ακομα δεν εχω κανει!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

veronika moy κανω εμετο μονο οταν μια τροφη με ενοχλει ............ χτες το ψαρι το εφαφα βιαστικα ,( το υποτιμησα ) και ηταν και πολυ στεγνο . Για αυτο και μου επεσε πολυ βαρυ . Οταν κατι μου κανει δυσπεψια μπορει να το κρατησω μεχρι και μια ωρα αλλα στο τελος δεν αντεχω θελω να το βγαλω .........δεν ειναι καλο που κανω εμετο αλλα δεν εχω και αλλη επιλογη ..........Αν συνεχισοτυν βεβαια θα παρω το γιατρο τηλεφωνο ........... 
Εσυ τι κανεις πως τα πας ;;; τι καλο θα φας σημερα;;

----------


## veronika_ed

εμετο οπως σου ειπα, δεν εχω κανει καθολου, ουτε πριν 
δεν εκανα ευκολα! κατεβηκα αλλο ενα κιλακι, ουαου.........
χθες και σημερα θα φαω μοσχαρακι ψητο κατσαρολας πολυ μαλακο
με λαχανικα, καλα τα παω αυτες τις μερες, δεν εχω παραπονο.....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Mprabo veronika !!!!!!!!!!! Αλλαξε το τικερακι σου !!!!!:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::boun cy:

----------


## veronika_ed

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥΟΥΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

εγω 200 -200 gr το κατεβαζω χαχαχαχαχα θελω να τα βλεπω ............μαζευε και ας ειναι και ρογες ........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γραψω και τα σημερινα μου:

Πρωι: 1 γαλλικο-γαλα και 1/2 τστ μονο με τυρι 

Γευμα : 1 κομματι απο μπριζολα χοιρινη και 2 κ.σ ρυζι

Ενδιαμεσ: 1/2 μπανανα και 1 γαλλικο - γαλα

Βραδινο : λιγη μπριζολα χοιρινη και λγο ρυζι

----------


## veronika_ed

Με το φαγητο τι κανουμε τωρααα??????????
εγω ξεκινησα και εχω καουρες........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καουρες εχω και εγω veronika apο τη στιγμη που σταματησα τα λαμπραζολ και τελικα αποφασισα και τα ξαναπαιρνω ! Καλημερα εισαι καλα κατα άλλα;;

----------


## veronika_ed

καλα ειμαι κατα τα αλλα, η διαφορα στο σωμα μου ειναι μεγαλη
και πολυ το ευχαριστιεμαι!!!!!!
εχω διαπιστωσει ομως που θα ...φτυσω αιμα μεχρι και αν φτασω στο στοχο μου.....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Α εγω δεν εχω διαπιστωσει ακομα διαφορα :-( veronika αλλα συμφωνω οτι εχουμε μελλον μεχρι το πρωτο στοχο !

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Το σπιτι μου μυριζει ζαχαρη και κανελλα ....Είναι γεματο καλούδια για τα Χριστούγεννα , μελομακαρονα , κουραμπιεδες ,και μπισκοτακια και εγω δεν μπορω να αγγιξω τίποτα ..........Άδικε Θεε ..........Αλλοι τρωνε τα παντα και χάνουν και εγω τρωω σαλατα και το κανω λιπος !

----------


## veronika_ed

εγω ακομα δεν εχω Χριστουγεννιατικες μυρωδιες στο σπιτι, 
για αυτο ακριβως το λογο......
την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα που εκανα γλυκα λογω γιορτης
δεν αντεξα και εκανα ζαβολια...........
ειμαι πολυ περιεργη να δω πως θα αντιδρασω τις γιορτες στους πειρασμους.........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Εγω πέρσι τα Χριστουγεννα δεν αγγιξα τιποτα , εκανα μια χαρα διατροφη , μετα τα Χριστουγενα τα χαλασα ολα και αρχισα παλι να παιρνω βαρος ................Οσο για αυτες τις γιορτες ειδωμεν.............παντως σημερα ζηλεψα και τα μελομακαρονα και τουε κουραμπιεδες .......

----------


## veronika_ed

παλι θα ξαναγελασεις......... περση και εγω δεν αγγιξα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ,
ουτε μελομακαρονο............... γιατι ειμουν για ακομα μια φορα σε διαιτα!!!!!!!!
φετος δεν ξερω ακομα τι θα κανω....... ειδομεν...............

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Παιδια σημερα ημουν ολη μερα στους δρομους . Καποια στιγμη περιμενα στο σαλονακι ενος ιατρειου και μια κυρια εβγαλε μια περιεργη μαπρα που δεν ειχα ξαναδει και αρχισε να την τρωει. Εκει τη στγμη συνειδητοποιησα οτι ειμαι απο το πρωι με ενα τοστ και η ωρα ειχε παει ηδη 5 το απογευμα . Ηθελα λοιπον να ρωτησω εμεις τα σληβαρισμενα και δη προσφατα τι μπορει να εχουμε στην τσαντα σαν σνακ για να μην καθομαστε τοσες ωρες νηστικες ; Εκτος απο μπαρα κλασσικη που ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη . Δεκτες ολες οι ιδεες !!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τι έφαγα σήμερα :
Την Αρτα και τα Γιαννενα και τα χωρια της ολα ! Ναι σιγα σιγα τα καταφερα .............

----------


## stellaki

εγώ τρώω μια φρυγανίτσα...τραβαει τα υγρα και εχω την αισθηση οτι κατι μπηκε στο στομαχι.'Η και κρακερακια της Παπαδοπουλου...τα cream crackers αλλά στη πράσινη συσκευασια.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Gια αυτο εισαι και 77 κιλα stelaki μου ! Εγω τσακισα τα μελομακαρονα !

----------


## stellaki

χαχα!Μη νομίζεις...κι εγώ δοκίμασα μελομακάρονο και μια καριόκα!χαίρομαι που δεν έχω χάσει τη γεύση μου ακομη!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Χτες για πρωτη φορα εφαγα σε φιλικο σπιτι ................Το ποσο πολυ συγκρατηθηκα δεν λεγεται .............ουτε δυσπεψιες ουτε τιποτα ........... Ειμαι πολυ περηφανη για μενα ........... Εφαγα χωρις να χρειαστει να παω στο μπανιο για εμετο ............

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Help me τις δυο τελευταιες μερες πειναω συνεχεια ............ και ειδικα για γλυκο ........... πιστευω να ευθυνεται ο βροχερος καιρος και η μελαγχολια του !!!! :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Παιδια σημερα ημουν ολη μερα στους δρομους . Καποια στιγμη περιμενα στο σαλονακι ενος ιατρειου και μια κυρια εβγαλε μια περιεργη μαπρα που δεν ειχα ξαναδει και αρχισε να την τρωει. Εκει τη στγμη συνειδητοποιησα οτι ειμαι απο το πρωι με ενα τοστ και η ωρα ειχε παει ηδη 5 το απογευμα . Ηθελα λοιπον να ρωτησω εμεις τα σληβαρισμενα και δη προσφατα τι μπορει να εχουμε στην τσαντα σαν σνακ για να μην καθομαστε τοσες ωρες νηστικες ; Εκτος απο μπαρα κλασσικη που ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη . Δεκτες ολες οι ιδεες !!!!


άψητους ξηρούς καρπούς και αποξηραμένα φρούτα σε ένα μινι ταπερακι. βέβαια υπάρχουν και μπάρες χωρίς ζάχαρη . όπως πχ wish bars ( ελληνικές μπάρες) , τις βρίσκεις σε ξηροκαρπάδικα συνήθως. κανε τις google έχουν website .

----------


## *Katie

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Help me τις δυο τελευταιες μερες πειναω συνεχεια ............ και ειδικα για γλυκο ........... πιστευω να ευθυνεται ο βροχερος καιρος και η μελαγχολια του !!!!


το σώμα μας δεν πεινάει ποτέ για γλυκό . η καθαρή πείνα καλύπτετε με φαγητό. αν συνεχίσεις να πεινάς και δη για γλυκό τότε είναι εγκεφαλικό- συναισθηματικό το θέμα. προσπάθησε όταν θες γλυκό να τρως φαγητό, ή φρουτο με λίγο παξιμάδι, με το στομάχι που έχεις δεν θα μπορείς μετά να φας γλυκό.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

katie μου σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες ............παντα καλοδεχουμενες !!!!!

----------


## lila198621

εδω και εγω μετα απο καιρο.εκλεισα 18 μηνες πια και να τη εφαγα χτες

πρ ενα κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
δεκ ενα φρεντο εσπρεσσο
μεσ μια μικρη αραβικη πιτα με κοτοπουλο και τυρι
απογ μια φετα ψωμι μια φετα τυρι μια φετα γαλοπουλα εναν ελληνικο μετριο
βρ 2 κουταλιες φαβα ενα αυγο μια φετα ψωμι

----------


## stellaki

Κι εγώ λυσσάω για γλυκό Γωγώ μου και την βγάζω με..γλυφιτζούρια!Έκανα κι εγώ ατασθαλίες αλλά ευτυχώς άρχισα δουλειά και ελπίζω να βρώ και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα για να φεύγω απο το σπίτι!

----------


## dimitroula_ed

2η μερα αλεσμενων για μενα και "τσακισα"

ενα ντεκαφεινε καπουτσινο σκετο
5 μικρα στρογγυλα "κεφτεδακια" φρεσκιας μοτσαρελλας
2 κουταλιες σουπας κατικι
6 κουταλιες σουπας κοτοπουλο βαραστο με μια κουταλια μικρη μαγιονεζα ejtra light (η νεα μαγιονεζα με 10 θερμιδες η κουταλια)
νερακι του Θεου γυρω στα 700ml

----------


## dimitroula_ed

3η μερα αλεσμενων
1φρυγανια με λιγο κατικι
1 μπανανα σε πολλες δοσεις
4-5 πιρουνιες κοτοπουλο με μαγιονεζα εξτρα light
3 κουταλιες του γλυκου πουρε με τσενταρ και γαλα
2-3 μοτσαρελακια
1λιτρο νερο 
2 ποτηρια χυμο βυσσινο (τι αλλο να πιεις σε ενα μπαρ???παλι καλα που σερβιραν και χυμο βυσσινο)

----------


## dimitroula_ed

4η μερα αλεσμενων

ενα αβγο βραστο
3 κοταλιτσες πουρε 
2 μοτσαρελακια
5 κουταλιτσες αλεσμενο χοιρινο με σελινο
1 μπανανα σε δοσεις

----------


## veronika_ed

> _Originally posted by dimitroula_
> 4η μερα αλεσμενων
> 
> ενα αβγο βραστο
> 3 κοταλιτσες πουρε 
> 2 μοτσαρελακια
> 5 κουταλιτσες αλεσμενο χοιρινο με σελινο
> 1 μπανανα σε δοσεις




Dimitroula μου μηπως θα επρεπε να επερνες και λιγη πρωτεινη
ή και καμια πολυβιταμινη?
Χανεις πολυ βαρος και γρηγορα και χρειαζεσαι λιγη βοηθεια!

----------


## dimitroula_ed

veronica, το αυγο και η μοτσαρελλα ειναι φουλ πρωτεινες...ο πουρες ειναι με γαλα και τυρ τσενταρ οποτε εχει πρωτεινες και το χοιρινο με σελινο εχει και αυτο σαν κρεας πρωτεινες και τα χορταρακια βοηθανε στην τουαλετα (το σελινο ειναι και αξαιρετικο διουρητικο)....νομιζω οτι απο πρωτεινες ειμαι οκ...οσο για βιταμινες ο γιατρος μου τις απαγορεψε τον πρωτο μηνα....θα παιρνω μολις κλεισω το μηνα....η μπανανα μου δινει ενεργεια κλπ οποτε ειμαι καλυμμενη

----------


## veronika_ed

> _Originally posted by dimitroula_
> veronica, το αυγο και η μοτσαρελλα ειναι φουλ πρωτεινες...ο πουρες ειναι με γαλα και τυρ τσενταρ οποτε εχει πρωτεινες και το χοιρινο με σελινο εχει και αυτο σαν κρεας πρωτεινες και τα χορταρακια βοηθανε στην τουαλετα (το σελινο ειναι και αξαιρετικο διουρητικο)....νομιζω οτι απο πρωτεινες ειμαι οκ...οσο για βιταμινες ο γιατρος μου τις απαγορεψε τον πρωτο μηνα....θα παιρνω μολις κλεισω το μηνα....η μπανανα μου δινει ενεργεια κλπ οποτε ειμαι καλυμμενη


Σε αυτη τη φαση πρεπει να λαμβανεις το λιγοτερο 70 γρ καθαρης πρωτεινης, για αυτο σου ειπα να προσεχεις λιγο, sorry....

----------


## dimitroula_ed

καλε τι sorry??ακους εκει σορρυ...ελευθερη εισαι να μου λες οτι θελεις ...σιγα μην παρεξηγηθουμε κιολας!!
αυτο ομως με το 70 γρ πρωτεινη δεν το ξερω...παιρνω αμεσως το γιατρο....

----------


## veronika_ed

Αχ Dimitoula μου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο τωρα που εισαι στην αρχη και εχεις 
μεγαλη απωλεια, να προσεξεις πολυ για να μην πεσουν οι τιμες του σιδηρου,
της φεριτινης, της Β12 και τα λευκωματα στο αιμα σου.
Εγω που πραγματικα προσεχω πολυ με την διατροφη μου,τρωω οσο περισσοτερο μοσχαρι μπορω,
γαλακτοκομικα και λαχανικα μου εχει πεσει τοσο το σιδηρο, που θα κανω ενδοφλεβια.
Στην φαση που εισαι εσυ τωρα, εγω επερνα fortimel, πρωτεινικο ροφημα της nutricia, 
αν δεν κανω λαθος και πολυβιταμινες απο την πρωτη μερα.
Δεν πρεπει να παιζουμε με αυτα, θελει μεγαλη προσοχη!

----------


## Shamadalie

Dimitroula,επειδη κι εγω μολις μπηκα στα αλεσμενα να σε ρωτησω τα μοτσαρελακια απλα τα μασας πολυ καλα;

----------


## Ninap

Από προσωπική εμπειρία...

Δημητρούλα μου το κρέας στην ελλάδα λένε 125 gr ημερησίως εδώ όμως στην ολλανδία με έχουν 50gr κρέας ημερησίως ..με έχουν στη διατροφή πολύ gala και αλλα διαφορα γαλακτοκομικά και αυγά. εσύ όμως θα κανεις αυτό που σε λέει ο γιατρός σου..μπορεί να μην πρόσεξες καλά την διατροφή που σου έδωσε..

από κοτόπουλο (και εγώ τώρα το έμαθα) να προτιμάς το μπούτι έχει περισσότερη προτείνει από το στήθος  :Wink:  

Veronika το μοσχάρι ενώ έχει πολύ περισσότερο προτείνει από το χοιρινό και το κοτόπουλο είναι πολύ δύσπεπτο ειδικά τώρα που η δημητρούλα είναι τόσο στην αρχή τον αλεσμένον, καλύτερα να περιμένει λίγο η ας το δοκιμάσει σιγά σιγά ...εμενα ακόμα μου κάθεται βαρύ πάντως 5 μήνες σχεδόν μετά !!!

Shamandalie , ναι και εγώ έτρωγα μοτσαρελακια..πολύ πολύ πολύ καλο μάσημα εγώ προσωπικά το μασάω καμια 30aria " φορες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ninap moy εγω δεν μετραω τιποτα τρω καθε μερα απο αυτο που μαγερευω και αυτο ειναι .......... δεν εχω μετρησει ποτε ποση τρωτεινη τρωω .....................Τωρα αν κανω λαθος θα το δειξουν οι εξετασεις ............. αλλα δεν μπορω να καθομαι να συγυζω καθε μερα τη μπουκια που τρωω..............

----------


## veronika_ed

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου.
Almaki μου ουτε εγω μπορω να ζυγίζω οτι τρωω, αλλα πρεπει να τρωμε αρκετες πρωτεινες.
Ναι το μοσχαρακι ειναι δυσπεπτο, αλλα ειναι απαρέτητο. Ο σιδηρος ζωικης προελευσης, 
ειναι καλυτερα αποροφησιμος. Εγω παρολο που τρωω οσο περισσοτερο κρεας μπορω,
μου εχει πεσει τοσο ο σιδηρος, που εκανα ενδοφλεβια.......
Γι ΄αυτο πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ την διατροφη μας!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλημερα Veronika .............Kai εγω προσπαθω να τρω οσο γινεται πρωτεινη και τελευτσι εχω ταραξει και τα αβγα !!!!! Θα δω τη χοληστερινη στα υψη στιε εξετασεις ....................Αληθεια η γραβιερα ειναι πρωτεινη ετσι ;;; δεν την τρωω αδικα ;;;; ειναι ωφελιμη ;;;

----------


## veronika_ed

Η γραβιερα ανήκει στα γαλακτοκομικα και εχει αρκετη πρωτεινη,
αλλα εκτος της πρωτεινης ειναι και φουλ στα λιπαρα........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

τοσο που τρωω ποσο λιπαρα να παρω βρε Βερονικα , ενα κοματακι μικρο μιλαμε .............. σιγα σιγα ............ χρατσα χρουτσα ..............χαχαχαχα

----------


## veronika_ed

καμια φορα κανω και εγω το εξης λαθος...
ξεροντας οτι δεν μπορω να φαω μεγαλες ποσοτητες, τσιμπαω 
λιγο απο το ενα, λιγο απο το αλλο και στο τελος εχουν μαζευτει 
ενα σκασμο θερμιδες.
Θελει μεγαλη προσοχη........

----------


## Alma libre_ed

το ξερω χτες ημουν σε τραπεζι , (για αλλη μια φορα !!!!) και χτυπησα ενα μπακλαβαδακι !!! συγκρατηθηκα στην πρωτεινη , λαθος μου για να πιω λιγη σαγκρια παραπανω και να φαω γλυκο (μαλακια το ξερω , αλλα οι κακες συνηθειες δεν κοβονται τοσο ευκολα ..........)

----------


## veronika_ed

Οχι δυστιχώς δεν κοβοντε και εγω χθες τσακησα μια σοκοφρετα....
ωραια ηταν....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Να σου πω κατι ομως ;;; Πρωτη φορα δεν αισθανθηκα τυψεις !!!!!!!!!!!!!! και το ευχαριστηθηκα παρα πολυ !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

Εγω αισθάνομαι λιγες............
αλλα το ξεπερναω αμεσως!!!!!!!!!:tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## veronika_ed

Σημερα Almaki τι εχει το μενου?
εγω δεν μπορω να φαω, με ποναει πολυ κοιλια μου.......

----------


## Shamadalie

Koριτσια καλησπερα(καλημερα δηλαδη :P,αλλα ειμαι νυχτοπουλι εγω)
Εχω ενα θεματακι...Δεν μπηκα στα πολτοποιημενα ακομα τελικα,αλλα τρωω μονο αραιη σουπα και πολτο μπανανα-γιαουρτι αραιωμενο με πολυ γαλα....Αλλα κυριως ειμαι στα υγρα μου...Η απορια μου λοιπον ειναι,ειναι φυσιολογικο που μπορω να πιω αρκετο υγρο?Εννοω χυμο η γαλα πχ...Πινω σχετικα ευκολα χωρις να νιωθω ενοχληση και 3-4 γουλιες μαζι (οχι παραπανω...) και δεν νιωθω να "σκαω"...Θα επρεπε?Η αυτο το αισθημα οτι εισαι γεματος με πολυ λιγη ποσοτητα αφορα κυριως τα στερεα?
Ευχαριστωωωω  :Big Grin:

----------


## aggeloydaki

shamadalie να ξέρεις πως όσο πιο "αραιη" είναι μία τροφή τόσο πιο εύκολα πάει κάτω κ σε φουσκώνει λιγότερο,με τα αλεσμένα ίσως πάλι είναι σχετικά εύκολο αλλά θα διαπιστώσεις πως αν πχ αλεσμένο τρως 50 γρ κ δεν φουσκώνεις,τρώγοντας 50γρ στέρεο κρέας θα σκας!

----------


## dimitroula_ed

Shamadalie τα μοτσαρελακια τα εχω ξεσκισει...τα μασαω παρα πολυ καλα...τα λιωνω στο στομα και μετα τσουπ...μια χαρα κατεβαινουν...προχθες δοκιμασα και καταφερα να φαω ενα μικρο μπιφτεκι και μια μικρη πατατα φουρνου που τα αλεσα πολυ καλα στο στομα μου (ο γιατρος οταν του το ειπα δεν εφερε αντιρρηση)...κατεβηκαν πολυ καλα και δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα προβλημα...εκει που τα ειδα ολα στριμοκωλα ηταν οταν εκανα την πρωτη μου γουρουνια...εφαγα 4 πατατακια...ενταξει κοριτσια...ολο το βραδυ οι καουρες με εστειλαν αδιαβαστη...τωρα τρωω φετες μοσχαρι (τυπου ζαμπον) που ειναι πολυ νοστιμο και φετες κασερι light...με μια φρυγανιτσα...και αυγα (ενα ολοκληρο αυγο και ενα ασπραδι)...ομως εμενα ο γιατρος μου απαγορεψε για ενα μηνα το γαλα και το φρεσκο χυμο πορτοκαλι...και αφου μου το ειπε, αυτο και θα κανω...επισης τρωω γιαουρτακι με φρουτα (εχει η μεβγαλ ενα με βερυκοκο που μου αρεσει πολυ και εχει και 10 πρωτεινες)...και φυσικα κοτοπουλακι βραστο που το λατρευω με τη νεα extra light μαγιονεζα (μια κουταλια=10 θερμιδες)...αυτα προς το παρον...το σαββατο που θα παω στις μαλακες τροφες, δεν εχω ιδεα τι πρεπει να τρωω...θα μου πει ο γιατρος ...

----------


## Shamadalie

Δημητρουλα μου φαινεται θα τα αρχισω κι εγω τα μοτσαρελακια,ειμαστε και πολυυ κοντινες ημερομηνιες χειργουργειου...
Και τρομερη η απωλεια σου μπραβο!

----------


## dimitroula_ed

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ...βεβαια εδω και μερες δεν εχω χασει αλλα (ευτυχως, γιατι θα ηταν υπερβολη)...ομως εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα στα ρουχα μου...νιωθω οτι εχω και κατακρατηση (σιγουρο το κοβω)....κι εσυ ομως μια χαρα τα πας...εγω βεβαια εχασα παραπανω γιατι ειχα πολυ περισσοτερα κιλα απο εσενα...μπραβο και στις 2 μας!!!!

----------


## Shamadalie

:Big Grin: 
aggeloydaki τωρα ειδα την απαντηση σου,ουφ ευχαριστω,ειχα ανησυχησει μηπως το sleeve μου παραηταν μεγαλο :P

----------


## veronika_ed

Dimitroula μου, δυστυχως δεν χανουμε με σταθερους ρυθμους.
Εγω μετα την μεγαλη απωλεια του πρωτου μηνα,το δευτερο εχασα
μονο 4 κιλα...
Μπορει να περασουν και τρεις βδομαδες και να μην χασω γραμμαριο,
μην στενοχωριεσαι θα φυγουν μετα ολα μαζι.
Μη με ακους ανετη τωρα, με πιανει και εμενα πανικος, αλλα τι να κανω,
κανω υπομονη και περιμενω.
Οταν κανεις κατακρατηση, το αλατι ειναι .....θανατος!

----------


## Mak

Shamadalie,dimitroula,veronika , γεια σας, να σας συστηθώ, είμαι η Μακ ή κατά κόσμον Γιώτα, καλώς ήρθατε στην παρέα της σληβ, έχω μήνες να συμμετέχω στα τόπικς παρόλο που παλιότερα έγραφα καθημερινά και εδώ και στη Sleeve, σας εύχομαι καλή πορεία, είναι υπέροχο το ταξίδι προς την επίτευξη του στόχου, έχει δυσκολίες αλλά η επιβράβευση που η απώλεια φέρνει ανεβάζει τόσο πολύ την ψυχολογία μας που η εμπειρία και η απόφαση να χειρουργηθούμε είναι ανυπολόγιστης αξίας. 
Να προσέχετε τους εαυτούς σας και να μοιράζεστε τα συναισθήματα σας, η πορεία έχει για τους περισσότερους σληβάτους σκαμπανεβάσματα οπότε παντα χρειαζόμαστε καλούς συνοδοιπόρους!

----------


## Shamadalie

Γεια σου Γιωτα και ευχαριστουμε για τα καλα σου λογια  :Big Grin: 
Εχω ξεκοκαλισει αυτο το τοπικ και εχω παρακολουθησει την πορεια σου,διαβαζα απο τη σελιδα 1 για να μορφωθω  :Smile: 
Πως τα πας τοσο καιρο μετα;  :Smile: 

Dimitroula κι εγω ενιωσα λιγο οτι εκανα κατακρατηση και σημερα εχω βαλει στο μπλεντερ ενα καροτο μισο αβοκαντο(χαριν πρωτεινων) μιση μπανανα 3-4 κατεψυγμενες φραουλες ενα στικακι σελερι και 2 κτσ γιαουρτι στραγγιστο με 3-4 σταγονες υγρο στεβιας,και τα παλευω απ το πρωι(μου βγηκε πολυ)
οτι πιο υγειινο για τη φαση που ειμαστε μπορω να πω και δεν ειναι κακο στη γευση,περιεργως  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Shamadalie_
> 
> Πως τα πας τοσο καιρο μετα;


τα πάω μια χαρά, σταμάτησα να χάνω το Σεπτέμβρη δηλαδή στους 15 μήνες περίπου, δεν επιθυμώ να χάσω άλλα κιλά, οπότε με τις οδηγίες του χειρουργού μου προσπαθώ -χωρίς να κάνω διατροφικές κραιπάλες με λιπαρά- να αυξήσω υγιεινά τις θερμίδες μου ωστε να διατηρηθεί το βάρος μου. Καθημερινά λοιπόν ξηρούς καρπούς, παστέλια και άλλα υγιεινά σνακς εκτός από το κρέας και το τυρί που οπωσδήποτε καταναλώνω καθε μερα. Με τα φρούτα δεν τα πάω καλά, βαριέμαι να τα φαω. Γενικά δεν με πειράζει τίποτα, οι ποσότητες που τρώω είναι ικανοποιητικές, δεν έχουν αυξηθεί δραματικά αλλά δεν είναι και απειροελάχιστες όπως στην αρχή. Δυστυχώς όπως θα διαπιστώσετε και εσείς καθώς θα περνάει ο καιρός, τα γλυκά κατεβαίνουν στο σληβαρισμενο στομάχι ευκολότατα με τον καιρό οπότε πρέπει να είμαστε σε επαγρύπνηση για να μην παρασυρόμαστε και παίρνουμε τσάμπα θερμίδες. καλή συνέχεια, θα μπαίνω που και που να μαθαίνω νέα σας!

----------


## Shamadalie

Xαιρομαι που εν τελει ολα σου πηγαν καλα,γραφε μας που και που να μας γεμιζεις κουραγιο και εμπειρια  :Smile:

----------


## dimitroula_ed

κοριτσια καλημερτα...σας ευχαριστω μια μια ξεχωριστα για τη δυναμη που μου δινετε....veronica και mak η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν αγχωνομαι καθολου για το πλατω που εχω πεσει...αφηνω τον οργανισμο μου απο μονο του να λειτουργησει...ξερω οτι καποια μερα θα ξυπνησω και η ζυγαρια θα εχει πεσει κατω απο τα 140....mak καταλαβαινω τελευταια οτι πρεπει κι εγω να ζητησω ψυχολογικη βοηθεια για να απαλλαγω απο τις κρισεις και να καταλαβω το λογο που με ωθουσαν σε υπερφαγικα επεισοδια...θα ψαξω να βρω καποιον ανθρωπο καταρτισμενο σε υπερφαγικα για να το δουλεψουμε μαζι....shamadalie μου...μια χαρα τα πας....!!!!!!

----------


## Shamadalie

Δημητρουλα ευχαριστω,αν και νομιζω οτι κι εγω εχω κολλησει λιγακι,αλλα δεν αγχωνομαι καθολου,ολα καλα  :Big Grin: 
Σε λιγο θα κανω το πρωτο μου "μαλακο" γευμα,και προχωραω αισιοδοξα  :Big Grin: 
Ολα καλα θα μας πανε  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shamadalie

Καλα κοριτσια με ειχατε προειδοποιησει και δεν το πιστευα,σημερα ξεκινησα μαλακες τροφες,ειναι αδιανοητο το ποσο λιγο τρωμε...Απολογισμος ημερας
1 κομματι κοτοπουλο σε μεγεθος μικροτερο απ τον αντιχειρα μου
1 κομματακι πατατα μικροτερο απ το μικρο μου δαχτυλακι :P
2 κουταλιες του γλυκου κατικι
1 cream cracker χωρις ζαχαρη
1/2 αγγουρακι
ενθουσιασμενη  :Big Grin:

----------


## veronika_ed

> _Originally posted by Shamadalie_
> Καλα κοριτσια με ειχατε προειδοποιησει και δεν το πιστευα,σημερα ξεκινησα μαλακες τροφες,ειναι αδιανοητο το ποσο λιγο τρωμε...Απολογισμος ημερας
> 1 κομματι κοτοπουλο σε μεγεθος μικροτερο απ τον αντιχειρα μου
> 1 κομματακι πατατα μικροτερο απ το μικρο μου δαχτυλακι :P
> 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου κατικι
> 1 cream cracker χωρις ζαχαρη
> 1/2 αγγουρακι
> ενθουσιασμενη



Κουκλα μου, οι ποσοτητες τις πρωτες μερες που ξεκινας τα αλεσμενα
ειναι πραγματικα παρα πολυ μικρες.
Αργοτερα ομως αυτο αλαζει, μην φανταστεις δραματικα, αλλα τρως 
λιγο παραπανω.
Εγω στην αρχη σκεφτομουν, ετσι οπως τρωω τωρα, σε 4μηνες θα εχω γινει η μιση....... μακαρι να ειχα δικιο!!!!!!

----------


## *Katie

Shamadalie enjoy it !! έτσι και εγώ στην αρχή έτρωγα σαν το πουλάκι. Μην το πιέζεις , τρώγε όσο μπορείς αρκεί να τρως αν 2-3 ώρες για να μην πέσεις κάτω. Μακριά από γλυκά και πολλά λιπαρά και θα είσαι σουπερ. 

Εγώ 2 χρόνια plus πια και οι ποσότητες μου είναι ακόμη μικρές. π.χ. 1 μικρό μπιφτέκι, 2 πηρουνιές σαλάτα , 1 κσ ρύζι. 
σπανακόρυζο λεπτή στρώση που γεμιζει το εσωτερικό του μικρού πιάτου από το σερβίτσιο και φέτα ενα δάχτυλο, αντε και μια μικρή μπουκια ψωμί . Σε αντιθεση με τα junk που μπορώ να φάω πχ ολόκληρη σακούλα πατατάκια, ολόκληρη σοκολάτα, πολλά μπισκότα στην καθησιά ,ολόκληρο μεγάλο κρουασάν κλπ ...... το πιάνετε το υπονοούμενο?? αν τρεφόμουν σε βλακείες σε καθημερινή βάση ή έστω αρκετά συχνά θα μπορούσα να βάλω βάρος πολύ πολύ πολύ έυκολα!!! αν τρώω σωστά σε γενικές γραμμες και με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις τότε είμαι οκ.

----------


## Shamadalie

Κοριτσια το ξερω οτι οι ποσοτητες δεν θα μεινουν τοσες(και ευτυχως,δεν ειμαστε και σπουργιτακια :P ) αλλα ειχα φοβηθει λιγακι επειδη τα υγρα κατεβαιναν με ευκολια και με ανησυχουσε λιγο αυτο  :Big Grin: 
Katie ως πιο εμπειρη οτι λες το σημειωνω προσεκτικα,καθως ξεκιναω και πανω κατω με στοχους πολυ κοντινους στους δικους σου...
Το καλο με μενα ειναι οτι εχω αδυναμια στις υγειινες τροφες,σαλατες φρουτα κλπ,και αυτο που με εφερε εδω ειναι κυριως υπερφαγικα επεισοδια απο ψυχολογικους λογους και μια θυροειδεκτομη πριν 5 χρονια (ειμαι ιατρικο φαινομενο σε καθε ειδος χειρουργικης,θυροειδεκτομ  στα 14,sleeve στα 19 :P)...Kαι καθως και να θελω τωρα να φαω μεγαλη ποσοτητα μαζι δεν μπορω,δεν ειμαι ο τυπος που θα προσπαθησει να φαει πολυ junk food απλωμενο σε ενα 4ωρο...Οποτε ειμαι αισιοδοξη...
Eυχαριστω για τις συμβουλες  :Smile:

----------


## Alina_ed

καλησπερα σας! μετα απο τοσο καιρο που καταφερα να ξαναμπω ειπα να αρχισω κ να ξαναγραφω τι τρωω μηπως κ σημαζευτω λιγο χιχιχ βεβαια ειμαι 15 μηνες μετα την επεμβαση κ τρωω σχεδον κανονικα! αν δε σας πειραζει να ξαναγραφω θα ειναι μια βοηθεια για εμενα  :Smile:  
σημερα 
1 φρεντο σκετο ,1τοστ
1 μηλο με κανελα κ 1 μπισκοτακι νταιτζεστιβ μικρο χωρις ζαχαρη
1 μικρο μπολακι παγωτου φακες με 1 παξιμαδακι κ 1 φετα τυρι του τοστ
1 μικρο κρεμα καραμελε! κ 2 μπαρες δημητριακων  :Frown:  (κριση γλυκου με ειχε πιασει)
το βραδυ θα φαω λιγη σαλατα με φακες κ τυρι

----------


## Shamadalie

Alina καλα κανεις,να ξερουμε κι εμεις τι να περιμενουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Alina_ed

:Smile:  τελικα για βραδυ με το ζορυ καταφερα 2 πιρουνιες σαλατα κ μια φετα τυρι του τοστ,η απογευματινη κρεπαλη με χαλασε.... αυτο που λεει η κατερινα ειναι σωστο!κ εμενα σε βλακιουλεςς χωραει μεγαλη ποσσοτητα δυστυχως... ενω σε μαγειρευτο κ καλο φαγακι ακομα δε καταφερνω το μικρο μπολακι του παγωτου,συνηθως τρωω τα 2/3 του συν λιγο ψωμι η παξιμαδακι. κ αν με ζορισω περισσοτερο ακομα κ τωρα τοσο καιρο μετα το κανω εμετο.,πηγα προσφατα σε διαιτολογο να κανω λιπομετρηση κ να μου δωσει κ ενα προγραμμα συντηρησης,με πιεσε να τρωωτις ποσσοτητες που λεει εστω στη πρωτεινη κ το προσπαθησα ,μια ωρα να φαω το κοτοπουλακι που πρεπει κ κατεληξα να το κανω εμετο.ενω το αμυλο το δεχεται το στομαχακι στο κρεας ακομα δε μπορω ικανοποιητικη ποσσοτητα,ξερω δυσκολο θα της ειναι να το καταλαβει  :Frown:  αλλα ειναιαδυνατο να ακολουθησω τη διατροφη της χωρις αλλαγες

----------


## Alina_ed

χτεσινες αμαρτιες! 
φρεντο σκετο
1 μηλο με κανελα,1 μπισκοτακι χωρις
1 τοστ
1/2 μπολακι παγωτου φακες,1/4 λουακνικο,2 κουταλιες σαλατα
1/3 απο σουβλακι με κοτοπουλοκ αλαδωτη πιτα με γιαουρτι
1./3 ξανα σουβλακι
φρεντο σκετο
1 φετα ψωμι με μερεντα!,1/2 κουπα τσαγιου γαλα με δημητριακα

----------


## veronika_ed

> _Originally posted by Alina_
> χτεσινες αμαρτιες! 
> φρεντο σκετο
> 1 μηλο με κανελα,1 μπισκοτακι χωρις
> 1 τοστ
> 1/2 μπολακι παγωτου φακες,1/4 λουακνικο,2 κουταλιες σαλατα
> 1/3 απο σουβλακι με κοτοπουλοκ αλαδωτη πιτα με γιαουρτι
> 1./3 ξανα σουβλακι
> φρεντο σκετο
> 1 φετα ψωμι με μερεντα!,1/2 κουπα τσαγιου γαλα με δημητριακα



Alina επειδη δεν σε εχω παρακολουθησει,sorry, 
εχεις χειρουργηθεί?
Αν ναι ποτε και τι εχεις κανει?

----------


## veronika_ed

τωρα το ειδα, 15 μηνες μετα την επεμβαση...
ποσο καιρο εκανες να φτασεις τον στοχο σου?

----------


## Alina_ed

ναι βερονικα χειρουργηθηκα 24/10/2011 παει πολυς καιρος ....

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα
φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο,1 πιτα με ,ντοματαδα,γαλουπουλα κ τυρι του τοστ
1 μηλο με κανελα κ 1 μπισκοτακι χωρις
μιση κουπα κριθαρακι ,μιση φετα ψωμι κ 2 μπουκιτσες κουνελι
μιση κουπα κριθαρακι,μιση φετα ψωμι
2 μπολακια κρεμα με κουακερ κ μηλο,σε 2 δοσεις
1 πορτοκαλι,1 παξιμαδακι
30γρμ τυρι φετα ,1 παξιμαδακι

----------


## Alina_ed

σημερα 
φρεντο καπουτσινο,μισο τοστ
μισο κουλουρι μηλου
φρεντο καπουτσινο
μισο κουλουρι μηλου
φρεντο παλι 
2 μινι πιτουλες σικαλεως με τυρι κ γαλοπουλα,3 πιρουνιες χορτα βραστα
1 ρυζογκοφρετα ,1φετα τυρι του τοστ
μισο μηλο με κανελα
2 κουταλιες σουπας ρυζι με λαχανικα,ντοματα κ τονο

----------


## Shamadalie

Λοιποοοον το ξερω οτι το ποστ εχει βαρεσει εγκαταλειψη,και μαλλον μιλαω μονη μου,αλλα αποφασισα να ξεκινησω να γραφω οσο μπορω τα κατορθωματα μου για να μπαινω σε σειρα...Αν διαβαζει κανεις και θελει να σημειωσει κατι ευχαριστως να ακουσω  :Smile: 

Πρωι>1 digestive χωρις ζαχαρη (κανονικα πινω και γαλα αλλα σημερα δεν ειχα)
Ενδιαμεσα>1 ice tea χωρις ζαχαρη
Μεσημερι> 1/4 ομελετας με πατατα και 1 καροτο
Απογευμα>1 capuccino
Βραδυ>1/2 κουπα κολοκυθοσουπα και 2κτσ γιαουρτι,μια μπουκια παξιμαδι

----------


## Shamadalie

ΛΑΑΑΛΑΛΑΛΑΛΑΛΑΛ συνεχιζω το μονολογο μου

Πρωι-χαχαχα ποιος ξυπναει πρωι σαββατιατικα;
Μεσημερι-με το που ξυπνησα δηλαδη- 1 μπολακι χορτοσουπα με ενα μικρο κομματι κρεας και ενα μικρο κομματι φετα
Απογευμα-1 ποτηρι χυμο
Βραδυ-1 μπιφτεκι λαχανικων με τυρι,λιγο μαρουλι και ντοματα & δυο γουλιες κρασι
Ξημερωματα-πριν 2 λεπτα που γυρισα σπιτι-μισο ποτηρι χυμο.

----------


## Alina_ed

Shamadalie καλημερα  :Smile:  οσο για το μονολογο χιχιχ το εχω κανει κ εγω πολλες φορες, διαβασα τις ποσοστητες που τρως κ θυμηθηκα τα παλια κ ζηλευω δε σου κρυβω  :Smile:  
χτες το βραδυ εκανα το μεγαλυτερο υπερφαγικο μετα την επεμβαση κ με βλακιες κιολας.  :Frown:  κρατηθηκα κανενα μισαωρο να μην κανω εμετο αλλα δεν αντεξα τελικα, ερωγα ετρωγα μεχρι να νιωσω οτι δε μπορω να φαω αλλο.απορω με τον εαυτο μου.κ τον τελευταιο καιρο ειχα στρωσει διατροφικα ετρωγα σχετικα πιο σωστα . γραφω τι εφαγα χτες να τα βλεπω να τα θυμαμαι να μη το ξανακανω!
πρωι : 1 φρεντο σκετο,1 φετα ψωμι με λιγο μελι κ 1 κομματακι μικρο μιλνερ
δεκ : 1 φρεντο ,λιγα κραντμερις κ λιγα καρυδια
μεσημερι: τονοσαλατα με ροκα,μορουλι,τονο μεξικανα,ντοματινια κ 1 παξιμαδακι
απογ : 1 μηλο,λιγα φραγκοσταφυλλα ,1 φρεντο,λιγο παστελι
βραδυ: 1 αυγο κ μια φετα ψωμι
αργα το βραδυ με επιασε η βλακεια.... 
1 μηλο,2 φετες γαλοπουλα με 2 ρυζογκοφρετες,2 καραμελες,μιση σοκοφρετα!,3 κουλουρακια λαδιου,μιση κουπα γαλα(ολα αυτα σε μιση ωρα περιπου) λογικο να μη μπορεσω να κρατηθω κ να τα βγαλω

----------


## Shamadalie

hello αλιναα  :Big Grin: 
Μπορει αυτα που εφαγες να ηταν αρκετα για sleeve αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν ηταν αηδιες και αυτο ειναι πιο σημαντικο...
και οσο για τις ποσοτητες εχω την εντυπωση οτι με βαση το πσο καιρο εχω κανει την επεμβαση τρωω και πολυ...αλλα αφου χανω παραπονο δεν εχω  :Smile: 
λοιπον σημερα ειχαμε και τραπεζι και εξοδο οποτε ειναι νομιζω η πρωτη φορα που εφαγα ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ -_-
πρωι κοιμομουν :P
μεσημερι>1 κομματακι κοκκινιστο 3-4 πιρουνιες μακαρονια,3-4 μανιταρια,2 ντοματινια
&3 κουταλιες παγωτο καιμακι
απογευμα>1 ποτηρι fanta χωρις ανθρακικο (1 τονος ζαχαρη χωρις λογο,αλλα ημουν σινεμα -.-)
βραδυ>1 κοτομπουκια,σαλατα,2-3 πατατες τηγανητες

δεν ηταν καλη μερα :P

----------


## Shamadalie

Λοιπον σημερα εχουμε και λεμε
Πρωι 2 παξιμαδακια μινι 1 κουταλια φυστικοβουτυρο οργανικο
Ενδιαμεσα 1 ποτηρακι χυμο
Μεσημερι Μια μικρη φετα νουα μια μικρη στρογγυλη πατατουλα,ενα κομματι κουνουπιδι
Απογευμα 1 ice tea χωρις ζαχαρη
Βραδυ μισο γιαουρτι και κορν φλεικς  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

πωπω, πάει πολύς καιρός από την τελευταία φορά που έγραψα σε αυτό το τόπικ, δεν εχει νόημα πια αφού έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί η εποχή της προσαρμογής στα νέα δεδομένα. 22 μήνες μετά την επέμβαση τρώω κανονικά τις μικρές μου μερίδες , χωρίς να πονάω, προσέχοντας πάντα να μην τρώω γρήγορα. Η διατροφή μου περιέχει μια φορά την ημέρα κρέας, τυρί οπωσδηποτε, πρωινό δημητριακά,γάλα ή παστέλια ή κέικ ή καποιο ανάλογο σνακ, το βράδυ πολλούς ξηρους καρπούς και όποτε μου καπνίσει καποιο γλυκο χωρίς όμως να παθαίνω και στερητικά αν δεν το φαω. Εχω αυξησει τις θερμιδες μου γιατι δεν επιθυμω να χασω αλλο βαρος. 
Σημείωση για τα νεότερα μανικάκια: δε διαρκει παντα η ευδαιμονικη παριοδος που μονο χανεις. Οταν φτασεις στο επιθυμητο βαρος, χρειαζεται προσοχη να διατηρηθει και οπωσδηποτε πρεπει να εχει γινει ταυτοχρονη δουλεια στην ψυχολογία ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να καταφεύγετε στα σαβουροφαγητά κάθε φορά που πιέζεστε. Το μικρό στομάχι είναι σύμμαχος αλλά όχι προστάτης μας. Μόνο εμείς αποφασίζουμε αν θα τα ξαναβάλουμε τα κιλά μας. 
Φιλικά 
Γιώτα

----------


## *Katie

μμμ Μακ και Αλίνα τα κορίτσια της δικής μου εποχής όταν είμασταν στην προσπάθεια της απώλειας ( επεξήγηση για τους πιο νέους). Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με Μακ. έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.
Θα σας γράψω τι έχω φάει μέχρι τώρα και θα μπω αύριο να συμπληρώσω και την υπόλοιπη ημέρα. Έτσι να κάνουμε και ένα επετιακό βρε αδελφέ. 

πρωι-- 120ml γάλα και 4 κ.quacker δημητριακά με ξηρούς καρπούς.
δεκ-- 1 μπανάνα
μεσ-- 1 κομμάτι όσο είναι το εσωτερικό της παλάμης σπιτική σπανακοτυρόπιτα. 
απ-- 1 κσ. ανάλατους ψιλοκομμένους άψητους ξηρούς καρπούς ανάμικτα με κράνα και γκοτζι μπερι , 2 digestive χωρίς ζάχαρη.

το βράδυ θα φάω μάλλον μπιφτέκι με πατάτες και μπροκολο σαλάτα. αλλά θα μπω να το συμπληρώσω.
Τώρα κάποιοι θα αναρωτιέστε γιατί μετράς το γάλα?? δεν το μετράω απλά το βάζω σε ένα μπουκαλάκι από μπιμπερό για να το πάρω μαζί μου στην δουλειά και το μπουκαλάκι λέει απ'εξω τα ml. Τους ξηρούς καρπούς πάντα τους μετράω για να μην ξεφεύγω ( παρόλο που είναι φοβερά θρεπτικοί δεν πάει να έχουν πολλές θερμίδες)

φιλιά πολλάααααα

----------


## Shamadalie

katie και Mak ετσι να μπαινετε να μας δινετε κουραγιο!!Συγχαριτηρια και στις 2...

Σημερα λοιπον το πρωι 1 ποτηρι γαλα
Ενδιαμεσα μια ρυζογκοφρετα
Μεσημερι μισο μπολακι φακες και 1 κομματι ανθοτυρο
Βραδυ θα παω στο σπιτι μιας φιλης μου και θα παραγγειλουμε,προγραμματι ω για σαλατα ροκα-παρμεζανα μικρο μεγεθος  :Smile: 

Ειναι και οικονομικο το μικρο στομαχακι,το τι εχω γλιτωσει απο ποτα και φαγητα ξω δε λεγεται...
Εχει δοκιμασει καμια σας ανθρακουχα;Πως τα δεχτηκατε;

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Χαρα εγω δεν μπορω πηγα να πιω κοκα κολα και εκανα εμετο δεν την δεκτηκα ..................
Παντως ευχομαι να περασετε το βραδυ super εστω και με μικρο στομαχακι ...............

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Shamadalie_
> 
> Εχει δοκιμασει καμια σας ανθρακουχα;Πως τα δεχτηκατε;


Shamadalie καλημέρα, ανθρακούχα έχω δοκιμάσει και καμιά φορά πίνω καμία κοκα κόλα λάιτ στο τσακίρ κέφι. Με τον καιρό δεν είναι πως σε ανακατεύει ή κάτι τέτοιο. Τα ανθρακούχα κατά βάση απαγορεύονται γιατί το ανθρακικό έχει την ιδιότητα να ανοίγει τα ελαστικά τοιχώματα του σληβαρισμένου μας στομάχου και να το μεγαλώνει,, Εμείς βέβαια αυτό δεν το θέλουμε ουδόλως~! Οπότε κρατιόμαστε μακρια από την κατανάλωση αναψυκτικών, σόδας, σαμπάνιας, αναβράζοντων παυσίπονων γιατί το στομαχάκι μας το θέλουμε μικρό!

----------


## Shamadalie

Φυσικα και δεν το θελουμε!
(αν και ο γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι αυτο ειναι μυθος,τα αερια βγαινουν απο οποιοδηποτε στομαχι με τους συνηθεις τροπους αλλιως θα ειχαμε σκασει,χεχε)
Αλλα τελος παντων εγω επινα ανθρακουχα περισσοτερο για να κατεβασω το πολυ φαγητο και αυτο δεν ισχυει πια  :Big Grin: 
Εξαλλου τα ανθρακουχα καλο δεν κανουν σε κανεναν οποτε γιατι να τα επαναφερω  :Smile: 

Σημερα λοιπον
Πρωι 1 γιαουρτι μπισκοτο
Ενδιαμεσα ενα ice tea στεβια
Mεσημερι ρυζι με γαριδες και αυγο απο κινεζικο,μιση παιδικη μεριδα
Bραδυ 1 ποτηρακι χυμο,1 παξιμαδακι με ανθοτυρο

----------


## veronika_ed

Εγω εδω δεν εχω γραψει ποτε, δεν μπηκα στο κοπο να αναφερω τις τροφες που καταναλωνω καθημερινα.
Αποφασησα σημερα να το κανω μηπως αργοτερα ξεφυγω, ενας τροπος αυτοελεγχου!!!!!!!!!
Τα γευματα που κανω ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια καθε μερα:

ΠΡΩΙ ενα φλυτζανι γαλα, 1,5 λιπαρα με 2-3 κσ κουακερ και ενα κγ μελι ή 4-5 δαμασκηνα ξερα.
καφε με ζαχαρινι και λιγο γαλα
ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ ενα αυγο ή μια φετα οκτασπορο ψωμι με μια φετα milner και μια φετα γαλοπουλα
ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ενα μπιφτεκι (κοτοπουλο ή μοσχαρι) ή ενα κοματι στηθος κοτοπουλο (περιπου 70 γρ)
ψαρι, κρεας ( ψαρι λιιιιγο περισσοτερο, κρεας λιιιιγο περισσοτερο) και δυο κουταλιες της σουπας σαλατα

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ 100-150 γρ γιαουρτι με ενα κουταλακι μελι ή με λιγο σκονη κακαο με μια κουταλια ζαχαρινι
καφες με ζαχαρινι και γαλα
ΒΡΑΔΥ το ιδιο με το μεσημερι
ΠΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΝΟΥ τσαι

Καμια φορα με πιανει λαιμαργια (ευτυχως σπανια) και κανω καμια ατασθαλια!!!!!!!!
Τις αναφερω, δεν τις κραταω κρυφες!!!!!!

----------


## veronika_ed

αααααααα.........
ξεχασα να πω οτι τις περισσοτερες μερες πινω 2 με 2,5 λιτρα νερο
(κανω τοσο κοπο να το πιω, να μην το πω??????)

----------


## Shamadalie

Veronika κι εγω μ αυτο το σκεπτικο γραφω,να τα βλεπω και να τα διορθωνω...
Συγχαριτηρια για το νερο παντως,εγω 1 λιτρο με το ζορι κι αυτο δεν ειναι καθολου σωστο...να κατι που πρεπει να διορθωσω  :Smile: 

Σημερα πρωι κοιμομουν (ατιμες καταληψεις μου χαλανε το ωραριο)
Ενδιαμεσα μισο ice tea λεμονι
Mεσημερι μισο τοστ και 2-3 φετουλες αβοκαντο
Βραδυ μισο κομματακι φιλετο κοτοπουλο,5 πατατες τηγανητες...
Αυτα απο μενα  :Smile:

----------


## veronika_ed

Χαρα μου, μηπως ειναι πολυ λιγο το φαγητο που καταναλωνεις?
Πρεπει να γευματα σου να ειναι πιο πλουσια σε πρωτεινη και "καλα" συστατικα!

----------


## Shamadalie

Βερονικα εχεις δικιο,το sleeve δεν πολυσυμπαθιεται με τη φοιτητικη ζωη...Αλλα θα προσπαθησω  :Smile: 
Σημερα καθαρα δευτερα απολογισμος επι συνολου και οχι γευμα γευμα γιατι η μερα ηταν γεματη απο μικρα τσιμπολογηματα και οχι κανονικα γευματα χαριν εορτασμων...
1 κομματι λαγανα
3-4 ελιες
1κτσ ταραμα
3 λαχανοντολμαδες
1 κομματι κοτοπουλο στηθος

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ  :Smile:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by veronika_
> Χαρα μου, μηπως ειναι πολυ λιγο το φαγητο που καταναλωνεις?
> Πρεπει να γευματα σου να ειναι πιο πλουσια σε πρωτεινη και "καλα" συστατικα!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## e.pap

Επέστρεψα για μια ακόμη φορά βράδυ και με πολλές τύψεις , παλι ψάχνομαι για εγχείρηση και θέλω να σας κάνω 2 ερωτήσεις 
1.μετα το μανίκι μπορούμε να τρώμε μονο μικρές μερίδες , πεινάμε όμως ; γιατί αν πεινάμε και τρώμε μισή παλάμη φαγητό τότε είναι μαρτύριο 
2 δεν τρώω καθόλου θηλαστικά(δλδ. κρέας ) εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο θα έχω πρόβλημα μετα την εγχείρηση ;
συγγνώμη αν το έχω γράψει σε λάθος τοπικ .

----------


## aggeloydaki

e.pap δεν ξέρω πόσο ύψος έχεις κ αν ανήκεις στους νοσηρά παχύσαρκους ώστε να δικαιολογεί το βάρος/υψος σου μία βαριατρική επέμβαση,μετά το μανίκι μπορείς να φας μικρές ποσότητες φαγητού,λίγες κουταλιές στην αρχή και δεν νιώθεις πείνα για κάποιους μήνες καθώς με την αφαίρεση του θόλου του στομαχιού μαζί αφαιρείται κ η γκρενλίνη που είναι υπέυθυνη για την αίσθηση της πείνας,με τον καιρό ο οργανισμός παράγει ξανά αυτή την ουσία από άλλο σημείο απλά όχι σε τόση μεγάλη ποσότητα,η επέμβαση ουσιαστικά σου μαθαίνει να τρως καλύτερα και πιο σωστά,δεν είναι μαγική κ δεν έχει αποτελέσματα εφ' ορου ζωής αν δεν μάθεις να συμμορφώνεσαι σε απλούς διατροφικούς κανόνες.Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος ασθενής κάνοντας βαριατρική επέμβαση μπορεί να "επιζήσει" χωρίς να τρώει πρωτείνες...υποθέτω με τα γαλακτοκομικά δεν έχεις θέμα,ή με τα ψάρια ή τα αυγά...πάντως οποιαδήποτε βαριατρική επέμβαση δεν είναι κατάλληλη για κάποιον χορτοφάγο καθώς η βΑσική ενέργεια του οργανισμό μας προέρχεται από τις πρωτείνες,για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και απορίες μπορείς να διαβάσεις το http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=3962

----------


## e.pap

Καλησπέρα ! ειμαι 1.65 ανεβοκατεβαίνω στα κιλά 100 με 95 και είμαι 22 χρονών.
Κάνω δίαιτες απο το δημοτικό τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια όμως δεν μπορώ να κατέβω έφτασα μεχρι τα 87 και μετά ξανα τα ίδια ....
προσπαθώ να διαβάσω για το μανίκι αλλα ειναι 400σελ. και είναι λίγο δύσκολο  :Smile:  
αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι καλύτερη λύση είναι ενας ψυχολόγος δεν ξέρω τι να κανω ...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

e.pap οι πρωτες σελιδες ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστικες οσο αναφορα το sleeve (μανικι), μπορεις να διαβασεις . Μετα οτι αλλη απορια εχεις μπορεις να ρωτησεις ........Πολλα κιλα δεν ειναι αν δεν ειναι εισαι βουλιμικη με μια ηπια διατροφη μπορεις να χασεις βαρος ........ Ο ψυχολογος που αναφερεις που πιστευεις οτι μπορει να σε βοηθησει;;;

----------


## e.pap

Πιστεύω οτι έχω περίεργη σχέση με το φαγητό , δλδ δεν τρώω επειδή πεινάω αλλά επειδή νιώθω χαρούμενη για εκεινα τα λίγα λεπτά .
Μου έχει γίνει εμμονή για αυτο δεν μπορώ να κάνω μια δίαιτα σωστά τα τελευταία χρόνια .

----------


## Alma libre_ed

e.pap προσπαθησε να βρεις κατι αλλο σαν απασχοληση , κατι δημιουργικο που να σου δινει την ευχαριστηση και τη χαρα που σου δινει το φαγητο !

----------


## Shamadalie

e.pap δεν νομιζω οτι σοβαρος γιατρος θα σε εγχειρισει σε αυτα τα κιλα παντως...

----------


## e.pap

Όταν έψαχνα πριν ένα χρόνο και είχα παει σε 2 γιατρούς μου είχαν πει οτι γίνεται να κάνω την εγχείρηση , αλλά τότε κοιτούσα για δακτύλιο , μετά όμως απο αυτα που διάβασα εδω ευχαριστώ τον Θεό που δεν το έκανα .

----------


## e.pap

Είμαι φοιτήτρια , έχω σχέση , έχω φιλους , έχω σκύλο και ασχολούμαι πολύ με τα ζώα γιατί τα λατρεύω αλλα πάντα μέσα μου δεν περνάω καλά γιατί δεν αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου , το σώμα μου δεν θέλω αλλο αυτα τα κιλά πάνω μου .

----------


## Shamadalie

Kι εγω ειμαι φοιτητρια με σχεση και φιλους 2 χρονια μικροτερη απο σενα ομως εκανα την επεμβαση επειδη ειχα πολυ περισσοτερα κιλα στο 1.69 και παλι το σκεφτοταν ο γιατρος μου.Η επεμβαση ειναι το καλυτερο πραγμα που εχω κανει για μενα αλλα ειναι μια ταλαιπωρια που αν μπορεις να την αποφυγεις ειναι το πιο σοφο να το κανεις.
Καταλαβαινω οτι αυτα τα κιλα σε ταλαιπωρουν,κι εγω δεν εβρισκα αλλο τροπο να τα ξεφορτωθω αλλα πραγματικα περνωντας την επεμβαση,αν μου ελεγε καποιος τι θα πρεπει να υπομεινω για να γινει θα προσπαθουσα κι αλλο.Και να σκεφτεις οτι ειμαι απο τις πιο ομαλες περιπτωσεις εδω περα(ως και η πιο ομαλη μη σου πω :P)

----------


## e.pap

Αυτό φοβάμαι , τι πέπει να υπομείνω δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ να τα καταφέρω

----------


## νικολας_ed

ενσταση κοριτσια!  :Wink: 
και οι χορτοφαγοι ανετα κανουν σληβ, και δεν χρειαζεται να υπομεινουμε και τιποτα.
λιγες μερες στο νοσοκομειο και οι δυσκολες (κι αυτο ελαφρα) ειναι οι πρωτες 2-3 μερες

και μετα ανοιγεται μια νεα ζωη μπροστα σου χωρις ψυχολογικα πρεσαρισματα, χωρις προβληματα υγειας, χωρις τιποτα!
το μονο που χρειαζεται μετα ειναι να ακολουθεις τις εντολες του γιατρου για ενα μηνα, πραγμα ευκολο.
πρεπει να θελεις να κανεις ζημια στον εαυτο σου για να σου συμβει κατι ασχημο. αν βεβαια ο γιατρος ειναι σωστος
και ολη η επικινδυνοτητα ειναι τον πρωτο μηνα. μετα απο αυτο και βλακιες να κανεις, δεν παθαινεις τιποτα

ουτε καν να το σκεφτεστε οσοι ειστε περιξ της νοσογονου παχυσαρκιας! το χειρουργειο ειναι μονοδρομος ακομα και για αυτους που εχουν ισχυρη δυναμη θελησης και κανουν μακροχρονιες διαιτες

----------


## νικολας_ed

και μια και ζηλεψα να πω κι εγω τι τρωω γενικα

καθε μερα, τουλαχιστον 4 διπλα καπουτσινακια με 3 κουταλιες ζαχαρη το καθε ενα και καμια φορα και πεμπτο καφεδακι

επιπλεον το πρωι, μετα το καφε, ενα ποτηρι γαλα χωρις λακτοζη 1,5% με μια κουταλια μελι και μια δοση πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος
πριν το καφε, 4-5 δισκια σπιρουλινα και βιταμινες, φιλισιν και σιδηρο

δεκατιανο τρωω μισο τοστ με τυρια και παριζακι σογιας και λαβας κυρι λαιτ ή μιση τυροπιτα
πριν το μεσημερι τρωω το αλλο μισο τοστ

για μεσημεριανο περιπου στις 3 το μεσημερι, διαφορα σε μικρη ποσοτητα. μακαρονια ή ρυζι με σογια ή οσπρια, ή λιγο απο γεμιστα κλπ
οτι εχει φτιαξει η συζυγος
προτιμω φαγητα μεσογειακης διατροφης. ρεβυθια, χορτοσουπα, οσπρια, σαλατουλες κλπ
φρουτακι , ειτε δυο τρεις φετουλες καρπουζι, ειτε λιγο πεπονι, ή φραουλες 
αποφευγω γλυκα και παγωτα πριν τον μεσημεριανο υπνο

το απογευματακι καμια μπανανα (μιση) ή γλυκο ή παγωτο ή πορτοκαλαδα φυσικη
βραδακι λιγο απο το μεσημεριανο φαγητο
και το βραδυ λιγη γιαουρτι, καμια φετα τυρι, ισως και λιγο γαλα με μελι ή φρουτακι

απο παρασπονδιες, μπορει να φαω λιγη σοκολατα ή λιγο παγωτο, ή κανα κρακερακι
καμια φορα βγαινω με τους φιλους και παμε για κανα ρακομελο που συνοδευεται απο κολοκυθοκεφτε, κανα σαγανακι στη σχαρα ή μανιταρακι ψητο κλπ

γενικα οι ποσοτητες τροφης ειναι μικρες και τρωω συνηθως οταν αρχιζει και με πονα το στομαχι απο ελλειψη τροφης ( οχι πεινα)
κι αυτο ελαχιστα. οταν λεω ας πουμε γιαουρτι , δεν τρωω ολοκληρο γιαουρτι, δυο-τρεις κουταλιες. ετσι μονο και μονο για να φυγει ο πονος απο το στομαχι.

εχω χασει 23 κιλα μεσα σε δυομιση μηνες και συνεχιζω
αν μαλιστα περιορισω την ζαχαρη, θα χασω πολυ περισσοτερα σε ρυθμο

----------


## νικολας_ed

ενα παραξενο πραγμα, τις τελευταιες 3 μερες ξεκινησα γυμναστηριο και εχουν εξαφανιστει οι λιγουρες
ισως παιζει ρολο το οτι αμεσως μετα το γυμναστηριο πινω μια γερη δοση πρωτεινης και ετσι ο οργανισμος να αισθανεται γεματος, δεν ξερω.

αν εξαιρεσω οτι εχω καταπιαστει και ποναει ολο μου το κορμι τοσα χρονια αγυμναστος, μου κανει εντυπωση αυτη η πληροτητα που νιωθω!
δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο ή παροδικο και ξαναρχισουν οι λιγουρες τις επομενες μερες. η αληθεια ειναι οτι "πεθανα" στο γυμναστηριο, κανω πολλες και συνεχομενες ασκησεις για 2 ωρες τουλαχιστον.

παντως με αυτο, τρωω λιγοτερες φορες μεσα στη μερα και δεν μου λειπουν οι γευσεις.
χτες περαν των βιταμινων κλπ, και του πρωινου καφε (καπουτσινο με γαλα και ζαχαρη) , εφαγα μισο τοστ το πρωι, και μετα το πρωινο γυμναστηριο ηπια την πρωτεινη με ενα ποτηρι νερο (που τις προηγουμενες μερες την επινα το πρωι με γαλα και μελι). επεστρεψα σπιτι το μεσημερι
αργα το μεσημερι εφαγα μιση φετουλα ψωμι με ενα κομματακι ντοματα απο τη σαλατα της συζυγου και το απογευμα το αλλο μισο τοστ. 
το βραδακι ενα εσπρεσσο με ζαχαρινη χωρις γαλα και αργα το βραδυ μια φραουλα!

και προχτες, πανω-κατω τα ιδια
ουτε λιγουρες, ουτε βαρυστομαχιες, ουτε τιποτα!!

μαλλον η γυμναστικη αλλαζει και το αισθημα της πληροτητας που νιωθουμε και το μυαλο μας ξεκολλαει απο την ενδομυχη σκεψη του στυλ: τι να γευτω τωρα? :Big Grin: 
δεν ξερω αν ειναι μονο ψυχολογικο το θεμα, εχει παντως ενδιαφερον...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

μπραβο Νικολα ,καλη δυναμη στη καινουργια σου προσπαθεια !!!!!!!!! ολα θα πανε τελεια...............Οσο για αυτη την πληροτητα που λες την καταλαβαινω την ενοιωθα και εγ τις καλες εποχες που πηγαινα γυμναστηριο.......... ειναι πραγματικα αλλη αισθηση.............

----------


## νικολας_ed

αχά!  :Big Grin: 
αρα δεν ειναι τυχαιο, το γυμναστηριο ευθυνεται λοιπον...

ελπιζω η αισθηση αυτη να κρατησει για καιρο, γιατι ετσι με την ανυπαρξια λιγουρας, χανουμε και πιο ευκολα τα κιλα!

----------


## νικολας_ed

λοιπον, το κολπο ειναι θεϊκο ! (τουλαχιστον για τον δικο μου οργανισμο)
δεν ειναι μονο η γυμναστικη, ειναι η γυμναστικη σε συνδυασμο με την πρωτεϊνη!
πρωτεινη επαιρνα και πριν αρχισω την γυμναστικη. ομως εκανα και μια μερα γυμναστικη χωρις να παρω πρωτεινη.

τι νομιζω οτι γινεται?
με εναν περιεργο τροπο, συμβαινει αυτο που λεει το αλμακι. η γυμναστικη σου δινει πληροτητα.
αλλά οχι τοσο απο οσο ειδα την μερα που δεν πηρα πρωτεινη ενδιαμεσα των ημερων της γυμναστικης

ο συνδυασμος των δυο, ειναι ομως το κατι αλλο :roll:
κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο , τουλαχιστον σε μενα, οταν παιρνω πρωτεινη (2 μεζουρες) αμεσως μετα το γυμναστηριο, μετα δεν υπαρχουν λιγουρες!

ο νους ξεφευγει τελειως απο τις λιγουρες για γευσεις
πιθανον επειδη εχει πληροτητα ουσιαστικης τροφης, την οποια και απορροφα

η σκεψη ξεφευγει απο το "τι να τσιμπησω" κλπ
ασε που με την γυμναστικη επιταχυνεται σοβαρα ο μεταβολισμος, εχασα 3 + κιλα μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα και δεν πηγα και μια μερα, ουτε βεβαια σημερα που ειναι κυριακη

σημερα που δεν πηγα αλλά και δεν ηπια πρωτεινη για δευερη φορα, ολη την μερα λιγουρες και καθε λιγη ωρα ολο και κατι εστω και ελαχιστο να τσιμπολογω
τωρα το απογευμα εφτιαξα ενα γαλα με πρωτεινη και παλι χαλαρωσε το μυαλο

----------


## νικολας_ed

προχτες
οπως καθε μερα, βιταμινες κλπ

πρωι: καπουτσινο με ζαχαρη 3 κουταλιες. ειχα κοψει τελειως την ζαχαρη για λιγες μερες και επεσα σε καταθλιψη (συνδυαστηκε και με καθημερινα προβληματα που με αγχωσαν) τωρα με ενα καφε γλυκο, μια χαρα ψυχολογια εχω

δεκατιανο. ενα ποτηρι γαλα χωρις λακτοζη 1,5% με μελι

μεσημερι μετα το γυμναστηριο, ενα ποτηρι νερο με πρωτεινη 30 γραμμαριων (2 μεζουρες)

απογευμα ενα μικρο παγωτακι (βλακεια μου, αλλα ειδα την κορη μου να τρωει ενα και απο συνηθειο εφαγα και εγω) και καπουτσινο με ζαχαρινη

βραδυ μια φετα τυρι γκουντα και μιση φετουλα παριζακι σογιας και ενα καπουτσινο με ζαχαρινη

αργα τη νυχτα, μια κουταλια μελι με μια μικρη μπουκιτσα ψωμι


χτες ταξιδευα και ημουν στο δρομο
πρωι καπουτσινο με 3 κουταλιες ζαχαρη

δεκατιανο καπουτσινο με ζαχαρινη και μισο λουκουμα με γεμιση σοκολατα

μεσημερι ενα μικρο πιατακι με πενες, κοκκινη σατσα και τυρι

απογευμα τιποτα

βραδυ ενα ποτηρι γαλα με λιγα τσιριος

νυχτα τιποτα
ολη τη μερα πολλα νερα


σημερα

πρωι, κλασικα πια καφες γλυκος με ζαχαρη
δεκατιανο, γαλα με μελι και τσιριος
μεσημερι 2 φετες καρπουζι
απογευμα 2 φετουλες παριζακι σογιας μονες τους

σε λιγο φευγω για γυμναστηριο και μετα πρωτεινη 
το βραδυ παμε η παρεα για σαγανακι ψητο, κρεμυδοκεφτεδες, ρακομελα και λοιπα αμαρτωλα εδεσματα :lol:

----------


## νικολας_ed

αλλαγη πλανων, ουτε γυμναστηριο πηγα, ουτε με το παρεακι για ρακομελα βγηκα.
μισο τοστ στο σπιτι και ενας καφες με ζαχαρινη ακομα για αποψε

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γραψω και εγω τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωι(κλασσικα) καφε γαλλικο μεχρι να ανοιξη το ματι!!!!!

Ενδιαμ:1 πολυσπορο κολουρι με φετα τυρι κιτρινο

Γευμα: Μανιταρια ψητα με καστανο ρυζι και πασπαλισμενο με 2κγ διατροφικη μαγια .

Απογευμα: 1μπανανα

Βραδυ: ψητη σαρδελα με σαλατα και πολυσπορο παξιμαδι με ενα ποτηρι σαγκρια....

Αργα το βραδυ : μια πολυ μικρη σοκολατα υγειας 75% κακαο...................... ! (158 θερμιδες)

Αυτα....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινά μου: 

Πρωι: Γαλλικο καφε κλασσικα ,ειπαμε να ανοιξει το ματι.............

Ενδιαμ:1 πολυσπορο κουλουρι με φετα τυρι κιτρινο

Ενδιαμ: Αμυγδαλα ωμα,δαμασκηνο ,βερυκοκο και χουρμα .......

Γευμα: Φασολάκια λαδερά με πατατα καροτο ,μαιντανο , τυρι τοφου και παξιμαδι κριθινο

Απογευμα: Μπανανα

Βραδυ: Τάκος κρητικος 

Αργα το βραδυ:30gr σοκολατα υγειας 75 κακαο...........

----------


## νικολας_ed

χτες επαθα "υπερφαγικο"  :Big Grin: 
καπουτσινο με ζαχαρες το πρωι, ενα ποτηρι γαλα με μελι και στο καπακι καπουτσινο με ζαχαρινες
μετα το γυμναστηριο, δυο μεζουρες πρωτεινη
κατα τις 4 λιγη σαλατα και δυο μπουκιες ψωμι. επιπλεον, ενα λαβας κυρι λαιτ, και δυο φετουλες παριζακι σογιας
κατα τις 6 παγωτο και ενα βερυκοκο ( με χαλασε , δεν πηγαινε με το παγωτο)
κατα τις 8 κερηθρα με μελι ! και στο καπακι δυο κουταλιες μαρμελαδα φραουλα σπιτικη και ενα καπουτσινο με ζαχαρινες παλι
το βραδι μια φετα γκουντα και αργα την νυχτα κατι μπισκοτακια γεμιστα

μιλαμε οτι το εριξα εξω , στη κραιπαλη!  :Big Grin:

----------


## νικολας_ed

α! ξεχασα και το πεπονι (3 φετουλες) που εφαγα το βραδακι μετα το γκουντα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Bρε Νικολα εγω δε βλεπω κανενα "υπερφαγικο"με κοριδευεις;;;;;;;;

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by νικολας_
> χτες επαθα "υπερφαγικο" 
> καπουτσινο με ζαχαρες το πρωι, ενα ποτηρι γαλα με μελι και στο καπακι καπουτσινο με ζαχαρινες
> μετα το γυμναστηριο, δυο μεζουρες πρωτεινη
> κατα τις 4 λιγη σαλατα και δυο μπουκιες ψωμι. επιπλεον, ενα λαβας κυρι λαιτ, και δυο φετουλες παριζακι σογιας
> κατα τις 6 παγωτο και ενα βερυκοκο ( με χαλασε , δεν πηγαινε με το παγωτο)
> κατα τις 8 κερηθρα με μελι ! και στο καπακι δυο κουταλιες μαρμελαδα φραουλα σπιτικη και ενα καπουτσινο με ζαχαρινες παλι
> το βραδι μια φετα γκουντα και αργα την νυχτα κατι μπισκοτακια γεμιστα
> 
> μιλαμε οτι το εριξα εξω , στη κραιπαλη!



τρομάζω με το πόση ζάχαρη κ λοιπά υποκατάστατα καταναλώνεις....και φυσικά κ το πεπόνι έχει φυσικά σάκχαρα μέσα!Ο χειρούργος σου είναι σύμφωνος με τόσα "γλυκά" δεν το έχω ξανακούσει αυτό

Νικόλα ποια πρωτείνη έχεις πάρει κ τι γεύση?

----------


## νικολας_ed

αλμακι μου, αυτα ειναι "υπερφαγικα" μπροστα σε αυτα που τρωω τις αλλες μερες :bigsmile:
περισσοτερο για πλακα το ειπε βρε, μην τρομαζεις

αγγελουδακη, πραγματι καταναλωνω αρκετα σακχαρα αλλά ειναι ελαχιστα μπροστα σε αυτα που καταναλωνα πριν το χειρουργειο
η πληρης ελλειψη ζαχαρης καποια στιγμη με "κουνησε", πηγα να παθω καταθλιψη. μπορει να ηταν τυχαιο, αλλά ξεκινωντας να καταναλωνω και παλι, ολα εφτιαξαν στην ψυχολογια μου.
απο την αλλη κανω αρκετη γυμναστικη, οπότε δεν πειραζει να τρωω και παραπανω ζαχαριτσες κλπ

τον γιατρο δεν τον εχω ρωτησει, πιστευω οτι θα με "εκραζε", αλλα δεν πειραζει
αφου δεν με ενοχλει σε κατι και τα κιλα χανονται, για την ωρα καλα ειναι!

----------


## aggeloydaki

εγώ προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω την ζάχαρη,παρόλο που πλέον ξέρω πότε θα με πειράξει κ πότε όχι και θα μπορούσα άνετα να την καταναλώνω καθημερινά,γιατί απλά έχω διαπιστώσει πως αν κάνω καιρό να φάω ζάχαρη κ μετά φάω έστω κ λίγη,μετά θέλω αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα!λειτουργεί εντελώς εθιστικά,τουλάχιστον σε εμένα!Απλά αναρωτήθηκα αν ο χειρούργος σου είναι σύμφωνος γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση  :Smile:  δεν μου είπες για την πρωτείνηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη


αχαχαχαχα 'άκυρο για τον γιατρό μόλις διάβασα το ενττ σου

----------


## νικολας_ed

η πρωτεινη ειναι της sportpharma, η just-whey με γευση σοκολατα.
την ειχα αγορασει απο ενα φιλο που εχει γυμναστηριο εκει στην αθηνα. (γαλακτο)χορτοφαγος και αυτος και μου την εδωσε επειδη και εγω ειμαι το ιδιο.
πρεπει να την παιρνεις οσο το δυνατον γρηγοροτερα μετα την γυμναστικη , αν ειναι δυνατον μεσα σε 20 λεπτα απο την ωρα που σταματας για να εχει την μεγιστη επιδραση στο να δυναμωσουν οι μυς και να φτιαχτουν

----------


## aggeloydaki

από γεύση είναι καλή?σκέφτομαι να πάρω μία απλά θέλω να είναι δοκιμασμένη γιατί είμαι λίγο περίεργη στα γούστα μου

----------


## νικολας_ed

ναι καλη ειναι! με γαλα παει πιο πολυ, αλλα και με νερο καλη ειναι

αρκει να ριχνεις τη σωστη δοση. αν ριξεις λιγοτερη, τοτε γινεται "νεροζουμι" και δεν πινεται ευχαριστα

η σωστη δοσολογια ειναι σε ενα μεγαλουτσικο ποτηρι νερο, 2 μεζουρες απο το ειδικο ποτηρακι που εχει μεσα
η μεζουρα ειναι μεχρι εκει που κανει μια γραμμη περιμετρικα στο ποτηρακι, ενα ποντο περιπου κατω απο το χειλος
δυο μεζουρες ειναι περιπου 29-30 γραμμαρια

δεν ειναι αναγκη να αγορασεις το μεγαλο κουτι, παρε ενα μικροτερο σοκολατα και ενα βανιλια ας πουμε. και βλεπεις
γενικα δεν εχω δοκιμασει πολλα σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινες για να ξερω, η συγκεκριμενη παντως μου αρεσει ή τουλαχιστον γινεται ανεκτη

----------


## aggeloydaki

βανίλια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου αρέσει!!!!προ επέμβασης ήμουν σοκολατοφάγος,μετά δεν αντέχω την γεύση της σοκολάτας παρά σπάνια! ty για τις πληροφορίες  :Smile:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γράψω και τα χθεσινά μου:
Πρωί: 1 Γαλλικό καφέ (είπαμε να ανοίξει το ματιιιιιιιιιιι)

Ενδιαμ: 1 κουλουράκι πολυσπορο με μια φετα τυρι τοστ

Ενδιαμ: φουντουκια, αμυγδαλα, καρυδια

Γευμα: μακαροναδα ”alma libra” (μακαρονια ζεας, μπροκολο,σπανακι , παντζάρι και καρότο, μισος κύβος λαχανικών και σάλτσα made alma……………..)

Απογ: πεπόνι 

Βραδινό: 1 γιαούρτι φράουλα (δεν πεινούσα)

Αργά το βράδυ : 35gr σοκολάτα υγείας 75% κακάο

----------


## νικολας_ed

καλημερα κοριτσια! σημερα παω για ταρζανιά! :smilegrin:
φευγω τωρα για γυμναστηριο για μια-μιαμιση ωρουλα και το απογευμα ρηπλεη για 2 ωρουλες τουλαχιστον
να φυγουν γρηγορα τα σκασμενα :bouncing:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Γυμνασου και για μενα Νικολα!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## νικολας_ed

με ματιαξανε τα θηλυκα και παει το πρωινο γυμναστηριο φιλεναδα :grin:
με το που εφυγα, τηλεφωνο απο τη μάμα για κατι δουλιες που ηθελε
τι να την κανω τη γρια? μου εκοψε ομως ενα καρπουζακι που της δωσανε, μουρλια. πρεπει να'φαγα κανα πενταρι φετες γερές, κι εγω δεν ξερω που το'βαλα 

σημερα ειμαι με 2 καφεδες απο το πρωι και το καρπουζακι
και πριν λιγο ενα κομματακι μανουρι ισα με την ακρη του δακτυλου που δοκιμασα στο σου-μου
καλα την βγαλαμε και σημερα, τωρα εχει νανι και μετα ξεβιδωμα. 
καλα να περναμε

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλη ξεκουραση Νικολα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Πρωί: καφέ γαλλικό (είπαμε να ανοίξει το μάτι)

Ενδιαμ.: χουρμά φρέσκο ,δαμασκηνό ,βερίκοκο αμύγδαλα.

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κουλουράκι με μια φέτα τυρί τοστ

Γεύμα: Γαύρο ψητό ,μανιτάρια ψητα,παντζαρια ,καρότα ρύζι

Απόγευμα: Πεπόνι

Βραδινό: Φαγητό έξω: ποικιλία θαλασσινών ,2 ποτήρια σαγκρια…………

----------


## νικολας_ed

να συμπληρωσω οτι τελικα σημερα το σκορ εγραψε συνολικα  :Smile: 
κλασικα οπως καθε πρωι, βιταμινες, σπιρουλινες σιδηρο κλπ

συνολικα μεσα στη μερα, 4 καπουτσινο συνολο, ο ενας με ζαχαρες, οι αλλοι με ζαχαρινες και μισο του μισου κουταλακι μαρμελαδας φραουλα ο καθε ενας απο τους 3, μεσα! (δινει ωραια γευση στον καπουτσινο αυτο και σπαει την γευση της ζαχαρινης)
το μεσημεριανο καρπουζακι και ενα κομματακι μανουρι οσο η ακρη του δαχτυλου οπως ειπα

μετα το γυμναστηριο μια δοση πρωτεινης
αργοτερα, μιση φετα παριζακι σογιας, με ενα κομματακι μικρο γραβιερα. μια μπουκια ηταν μαζι!
και ενα πολυ μικρο κομματακι σοκολατας, ισως 10 γραμμαρια ή λιγοτερο

τωρα παω να φαω ενα βερυκοκο και τερμα
αυτα!  :Smile:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Νικολα δεν ειναι λιγα;;;;;;

----------


## νικολας_ed

ναι, αλλα ετσι μου βγηκε σημερα
για την ωρα, στηριζομαι στα "μυθικα" αποθεματα μου σε ουσιες που λογικα θα υπαρχουν στο σωμα μου ακομα  :Big Grin:  και που αποθηκευα δεκαετιες τωρα, οπως επισης και στις καθημερινες βιταμινες, σπιρουλινες κλπ
και αυτα που τρωω, τα τρωω περισσοτερο για να μην ποναει το στομαχι οπως τωρα . για αυτο παω να φαω το βερυκοκακι

δεν αγχωνομαι ιδιαιτερα, αυριο μπορει να παει αλλιως η φαση και να ειναι διαφορετικα
αλλά αφου δεν πειναω, το αφηνω και "οπως κατσει"
να, αυριο δεν θα παω γυμναστηριο γιατι εχω κουραστει και ο γυμναστης μου ειπε να κανω κρατει μια μερα να δωσω στο σωμα τον χρονο να ξεκουραστει
οπότε λογικα ολο και κατι παραπανω θα τσιμπαω!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Οκ τοτε αν ειναι ετσι ....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γράψω τα σημερινά μου:

Πρωί: κλασσικά , 1 γαλλικό- γάλα

Ενδιαμ: 1 πολύσπορο κουλουράκι με μια φέτα τυρί τοστ

Ενδιαμ: Αμύγδαλα ,φουντούκια και Goji berries

Γεύμα: Σαλάτα (3 είδη σαλάτας πράσινης) , αβοκαντο, παντζάρι και Σολωμό καπνιστό.

Απογ: Ροδάκινο

Βραδ.: το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι…………..

Αργά το βράδυ: 50gr παστέλι μόνο με μέλι……..

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γράψω τα σημερινά μου :

Πρωινό: κλασσικά γαλλικό καφέ 

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κουλουράκι με γραβιέρα 

Ενδιαμ.: Δαμάσκηνο, βερίκοκο, σύκο, χουρμά φρέσκο (4)!!!! 

Γεύμα: Μπιφτέκια σόγιας με πατάτα jackets και σαλάτα 

Απόγευμα: 1 ροδάκινο

Βραδινό: Τακάκι κρητικό με μυζήθρα και ½ ποτήρι σαγκρια

Αργά το βράδυ: 45gr παστέλι με μέλι

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου :

Πρωί: κλασσικά Γαλλικό γάλα

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κουλουράκι με γραβιέρα

Ενδιαμ.:Αμυγδαλα ,φουντουκιά και δαμάσκηνα

Γεύμα: Καστανό ρύζι με κόκκινα φασόλια*

Απογ.:Πεπονι

Βραδινό 2 κομμάτια πίτσα vegeterian 

Αργά το βράδυ: frozen yogurt φράουλα!!!

*Αggeloudaki mou μη με φωναξεις σημερα,
:-) ,Μια κούπα κόκκινα φασόλια προσφέρει: 16 γρ. πλήρους πρωτεΐνης, 16 γρ. φυτικών ινών, 29% του σιδήρου και 12% του ασβεστίου σύμφωνα με τη ΣΗΔ (Συνιστώμενη Ημερήσια Δόση)

----------


## aggeloydaki

axaxaxaxaxxaxa δεν σε φωνάζω βρε  :Smile:  δεν θυμάμαι οι πρωτείνες από τα φασόλια απορροφιούνται πλήρως ή θέλουν κάποιο συμπλήρωμα?

----------


## Alma libre_ed

θα το ψαξω!!!!!χαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## νικολας_ed

γεια και χαρα! π-σ-κ ετρωγα του σκασμου!:spin:
δεν ξερω τι με ειχε πιασει αλλά βαλθηκα να γευτω τοσα και τοσα πραγματα που αλλωστε στερωμουν πολυ καιρο
τι γλυκακια, φαγητα, μπινελικακια και φρουτα.
τι μελιτζανοσαλατες, τι σιροπια, τι λιωμενα τυρακια μεσα στα φαγητα, μιλαμε για ομορφιες!
ειδικα, το σαββατο, δεν σταματησα να γευομαι διαφορα. μου ειχε λειψει κατι τετοιο, χρονια ειχα να το κανω

παντως ολα καλα, απο τις 26 του μηνα που ειχα το τριμηνο, μεχρι τωρα εχω χασει και εναμισυ με δυο κιλα, κι ας σαβουρωσα
τι σου κανει το γυμναστηριο...
χτες παντως ξαναγυρισα σε νορμαλ κατασταση

και σημερα εφαγα, ενα ποτηρι γαλα με μελι, 3 καφεδες ολοι με ζαχαρη (νομιζω οτι η ζαχαρινη μου φερνει καουρες και πονο στο στομαχι για αυτο την εκοψα), μια δοση πρωτεινης, λιγη σογια ψητη στο φουρνο με λιωμενο τυρακι και πατατουλες, ενα μικρο παγωτακι και μια μπουκια μανουρι με παριζακι σογιας. 
για υπνο επεσα νωρις (ή αργα για μεσημερι?) και ξυπνησα μολις τωρα
πινω ενα τσαι και ξαναπαω για υπνο
καλη μας μερα!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Νικολα καλημερα και καλο μηνα!!!!! Καλο το γυμναστηριο αλλα χωρις το sleeve να σε "φρεναρει" σε αυτα που τρως δεν νομιζω οτι θα εκανες δουλιτσα.............Οποτε τα εγκωμια και το sleeve οχι μονο για το γυμναστηριο!!!!!:roll: Αληθεια τη σογια ψητη πως την κανεις ;;;;Στειλε μου καποια στιγμημε μνμ τη συνταγη!!!!!:roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## νικολας_ed

πολυ σωστα το λες αλμακι!
να κανω ενα edit, τελικα ενα κιλο ειναι η χασουρα μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα , παρα το καταπετασμα που εφαγα :grin:
δε πειραζει, αλλωστε δεν θα τρωω ετσι καθε βδομαδα
εγκωμια λοιπον για τον συνδυασμο των δυο 
και σληβ και γυμναστηριο. ολα καλα

στην χειροτερη , ακομα και αν τρωει κανεις το καταπετασμα οποτε του κανει κεφι, θα χανει παλι, αλλα θα χανει λιγο
ακομα κι ετσι σε ενα χρονο, θα γινω γεροντοπιπίνι :roll:
αλλά δεν υπαρχει λογος να το κανει κανεις αυτο παρα μονο παροδικα, ετσι για να θυμηθει ομορφα πραγματα που ειχε στερηθει
βεβαια στις ποσοτητες που επιτρεπει το κομμενο στομαχακι.

αλλωστε σε νορμαλ μερες, δεν σου κανει κεφι να σαβουρωσεις. σε χαλαει οταν τρως λιγο παραπανω
και απουσια πεινας, γιατι να φας?

το καλο ειναι οτι στις 3 εβδομαδες γυμναστηριο, εχουν αρχισει (ψιλο)διαγραφονται οι μυς!
ελαχιστα μεν, μια υποψια περισσοτερο παρα κατι αλλο.
ομως ακομα κι ετσι, απο την μια τα κιλα που χανονται, απο την αλλη το οτι αρχιζουν εστω και ελαχιστα να φαινονται λιγοι μυωνες, αλλάζει τελειως η ψυχολογια!

οραματιζομαι, φανταζομαι τον εαυτο μου λιγους μηνες μετα και πεταωωωωωωω :bouncing:


για την ψητη σογια στο φουρνο, οι γυναικες την φτιαχνουν (μανα, συζυγος), ο πασας απολαμβανει :duh:
οπως το κρεας νομιζω
αφου την "ξεθερμισεις" (την αφησεις να μουλιασει με ζεστο νερο καμια ωρα και την στιψεις), κοβουν πατατουλες στο ταψι , βαζουν και κεφαλοτυρι, λαδακι, δεν ξερω τι αλλο, οπως στο ψητο στο φουρνο υποθετω, και βουαλά!
η γυναικα μου οταν την σερβιρει στο πιατο, συνηθως βαζει απο κατω απο το φαγητο 2-3 κομματια χαρτι κουζινας να απορροφησει τα λαδια για λιγη ωρα και γινεται ετσι ελαφρυτερη

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου: 
Πρωί : 1 Γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιαμ.: 1 κουλουράκι πολύσπορο με λίγη γραβιέρα

Ενδιαμ: φουντουκιά, βερίκοκα ,Goji berries

Γεύμα: Σπανακόρυζο με κάστανο ρύζι και τοφου τυρί 

Απογ: ροδάκινο:

Βραδινό: Τακάκι μς ντοματα και ξυνομυζυθρα 

Αργά το βράδυ: 35gr σοκολάτα υγείας 75 % κακάο

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:
Πρωί: ένα γαλλικό με γάλα

Ενδιαμ.: 1 πολύσπορο κριτσινι με γραβιέρα

Ενδιαμ.: 45gr σοκολάτα υγείας 75% κακάο

Γεύμα: Ένα κομμάτι χανιώτικο μπουρέκι 

Απόγευμα: χουρμάδες και αμύγδαλα

Βραδινό: τάκο με ντοματα και τυρί τοφου.

Αργά το βράδυ : 40gr παστέλι μόνο μέλι.

----------


## νικολας_ed

χτες, περα απο βιταμινες κλπ
πρωι: καπουτσινο με 3 κουταλιες ζαχαρη και ενα ποτηρι γαλα με μελι και 2κγ κουακερ μεσα
δεκατιανο : καπουτσινο με ζαχαρη και μια φετουλα τυρι του τοστ
μεσημερι κατα τη μιαμισυ: μια δοση πρωτεινης μετα το γυμναστηριο. (στο οποιο εκανα προσωπικο ρεκορ! λολ) περπατησα 65 λεπτα στο διαδρομο με ταχυτητα 5,6 χωρις σταση και μετα πλακωθηκα στα οργανα :wink2:

απογευμα κατα τις τεσεραμισυ: ενα πιατελακι μακαρονια "βιδες" με τυρι τριμενο
βραδακι: ενα καπουτσινο με ζαχαρη 
νυχτα: βραδυνο τραπεζι εξω. ενα μικρο πα******κι με κρεμα, ενα μικρο κομματι (2 πηρουνιες) απο σαγανακι, 3-4 πατατουλες τηγανιτες, δυο πυρουνιες ρυζακι. λιγη μπυρα, και λιγο αργοτερα, ενα κοκτεηλ και ενα σφηνακι
γκολ μετα ο νικολας! γελαγα σαν χανος

καλα τη βγαλαμε κι αποψε... :Big Grin:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Μια χαρα σε βρισκω Νικολα!!!!! Καλημερα!!!!!:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing :

----------


## νικολας_ed

καλημερα αλμακι! :thumbup:

σημερα δεν πηγα γυμναστηριο το πρωι. θα παω το απογευμα
ετσι μεχρι τωρα εχω χτυπησει 2 καπουτσινακια με ζαχαρες, ενα ποτηρι γαλα με μελι και 4 κγ κουακερ, και μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ στην φρυγανιερα με ενα λαβας κυρι λαιτ και μια φετα γκουντα απο πανω. 
τωρα παω για ενα βερυκοκακι και ισως και λιγο πεπονι και βλεπω

οταν δεν κανω γυμναστικη, με πιανει η χαζομαρα μου και ολο ψιλοτσιμπαω



edit: τελικα εφαγα αυτα, με δυο πολυ μικρα κομματακια πεπονι το απογευμα, ενα καπουτσινο ακομα και αργοτερα, μια δοση πρωτεινης το βραδυ μετα το γυμναστηριο

κατα τις δυο ομως, χτυπησα και δυο πιρουνιτσες φασολακια πρασινα, καμουτσεδες χωρις λαδι, δηλαδη τιποτα σχεδον απο θερμιδες
παλι καλα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

εγω παλι τσιμηπσα μισο κιλο και δεν ξερω απο που;;; ενω ειμαι Τύπος και υπογραμμός ............και τις τελυταιες οι μερες εχω βαλει και καθημερινο περπατημα ...............Αντε να ξεκινησω τα μπανια ...........να ξεκολησω.......

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ας γραψω τα χθεσινα μου:


Πρωί(κλασσικά) καφέ γαλλικό μέχρι να ανοίξει το μάτι!!!!!

Ενδιαμ: 1 πολύσπορο κριτσινι με τοφου

Γεύμα: Σαλάτα ανάμεικτη: μαρούλι , ρόκα, λολα, Κρεμμύδι Ξερό, Πιπεριά πράσινη, ελιές, Αβοκάντο, σολωμο………..πασπαλισμενη με διατροφική μαγιά και σουσάμι

Απόγευμα: 1 ροδάκινο

Βράδυ: Μανιτάρια ψητά με ρύζι

----------


## νικολας_ed

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> εγω παλι τσιμηπσα μισο κιλο και δεν ξερω απο που;;; ενω ειμαι Τύπος και υπογραμμός ............και τις τελυταιες οι μερες εχω βαλει και καθημερινο περπατημα ...............Αντε να ξεκινησω τα μπανια ...........να ξεκολησω.......


ακριβως για αυτο!
επειδη ξεκινησες περπατημα, ο οργανισμος σου μαλλον αυξανει τους μυες για να αντεχουν
δεν ειναι κακο...:thumbup:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Να σαι καλα γιατι φοβηθηκα οτι ειναι οι υδατανθρακες που τρωω παραπανω τωρα τελευταια ............αλλα θερμιδικα δεν εχω ξεφυγει.............

----------


## νικολας_ed

γενικα οταν ξεκιναμε γυμναστικη, το σωμα κατι "τσιμπαει" σε κιλα. 
και το κανει επειδη ειναι εξυπνο! 
σου λεει: εδω θα με ταλαιπωρησει ο τυπος, κατσε να φτιαξω λιγους μυς να τα βγαλω περα  :Smile:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

thanks Νικολα!!!!!

----------


## aggeloydaki

τι είναι η διατροφική μαγιά???Θυμάμι ένας πρώην μου που δούλευε την heineken μου έλεγε πως πολλοί συνάδελφοί του έδιναν στα παιδιά τους από την μαγιά που έβαζαν στην μπύρα για διάφορους λόγους αλλά ότι ήταν πολύ παχυντική

----------


## νικολας_ed

σε καποιο διπλανο θεμα, ή ο τασος ή ο γιωργος δελτα εχουν αναφερει για την διατροφικη μαγια αλλά δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιο
απο ο,τι θυμαμαι ειναι πολυ καλο και ειναι διαφορετικη απο τη μαγια μπυρας

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Διατροφική μαγιά

Η διατροφική μαγιά είναι διαφορετικό προϊόν από τη μαγιά μπύρας και δε φουσκώνει κατά τη διάρκεια του ψησίματος. Η γεύση της θυμίζει τυρί και την καθιστά μια πολύ καλή και υγιεινή επιλογή για σαλάτες ή αλμυρά σνακ, όπως τα ποπ κορν.
Η διατροφική μαγιά είναι μια πλούσια πηγή βιταμίνης Β12, μιας θρεπτικής ουσίας που αυξάνει την ενέργειά μας, προστατεύει το μυαλό μας και συντελεί στο υγιές δέρμα, υγιή μαλλιά και νύχια. Είναι επίσης μια πλήρης πρωτεΐνη (μια πηγή πρωτεΐνης, όπως το κρέας, τα αυγά και το γάλα που περιέχει και τα εννέα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα), γιʼ αυτό είναι ιδανική και για χορτοφάγους.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και τοφου τυρί

Ενδιαμ: 1 Γαλλικό – γάλα

Γεύμα: Μελιτζάνα ιμαμ με φέτα , παντζάρι και 1/3 ποτήρι μπύρα (φαγητό έξω)

Απογ.: 1 παστέλι 70 gr

Βραδινό 1 ½ κομματι πίτσα χωριάτικη (φαγητό έξω)

----------


## νικολας_ed

καλημερα!
ξεσκιζέϊσον :smilegrin: και χτες το βραδυ
δεν πηγα γυμναστηριο και υπηρχαν λιγουριτσες

πρωι: οπως συνηθως, βιταμινη Q10 silver (μου εχουν τελειωσει οι empower plus), 3 σπιρουλινες, φιλισιν και σιδηρο (hausmann)
καπουτσινο με 3 ζαχαρες

δεκατιανο: μισο τοστ

μεσημερακι 1/3 αγγουρι

απογευματακι: ενα μικρο πιατακι φασολακια σαλατα πρασινα με λαδακι και ριγανη + 3 μπουκιες ψωμι

βραδακι: καπουτσινο

νυχτα: παρεακι, εξω, αρα?
αρα παλι καλα, μια βυσιναδα, 2 ντακακια κρητικα μικρα με ντοματουλα, λαδι, φετα και ελιες. επιπλεον, ενα μπολακι φυστικια
αργα τη νυχτα κατα τις 1:00 ,ενα μικρο κυπελο με παγωτο!
μικρο το κυπελο, τιγκα ομως σε στρατσιατελα, μπισκοτο, σιροπια κλπ

την καναμε την κουτουραδα μας και χτες αλλά ηταν ζεστη νυχτα και πηγαινε το παγωτο! μου εφτιαξε και το στομαχι :grin:
τρεχα τωρα νικολα να σου βγει η γλωσσα στο διαδρομο να καψεις θερμιδες :grind:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και γραβιέρα τυρί

Ενδιαμ: αμύγδαλα και Goji berries

Γεύμα: Παντζάρια σαλάτα και σπανακόπιτα (με διάφορα χόρτα όχι μόνο σπανάκι)

Απογ.: 1 ροδάκινο

Βραδινό : μανιτάρια ψητά με αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι

Αργά το βράδυ: frozen yogurt φράουλα!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα (για να ανοίξει το μάτι !!!)

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και γραβιέρα τυρί

Ενδιαμ: 10 αμύγδαλα , 3 χουρμάδες, βερίκοκο ,δαμάσκηνο

Γεύμα: βλίτα βραστά με κολοκυθάκια και μπιφτέκια με σόγια

Απογ.: Πεπόνι

Βραδινό : βλίτα και μπιφτέκι με σόγια 

Αργά το βράδυ: 35 gr παστέλι μονο με μέλι…………….

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινά μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσίνι και γραβιέρα τυρί και χυμό με μια 1 κουταλιά σπιρουλίνα

Ενδιαμ: φουντούκια, δαμάσκηνα ,σύκα 

Γεύμα: Λαδένια Μήλου ( 2 κομμάτια μικρά)

Απογ.: 45 gr σοκολάτα υγείας 75% κακάο

Βραδινό : μανιτάρια ψητά με αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι πασπαλισμένο με διατροφική μαγιά

Αργά το βράδυ: frozen yogurt φράουλα!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και γραβιέρα τυρί και χυμό με μια κουταλιά σπιρουλινα.

Ενδιαμ: 1 ροδάκινο

Γεύμα:1 μελιτζάνα ιμάμ 

Απογ.: 45gr σοκολάτα υγείας 75% κακάο

Βραδινό : Σαλάτα ανάμεικτη με διάφορα λαχανικά και γαύρο μαρινάτο ,1 παξιμάδι μικρό κρίθινο 

Αργά το βράδυ: 1 γιαούρτι 2% λιπαρά.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα (για να ανοίξει το μάτι !!!)

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και γραβιέρα τυρί και χυμό με μια κουτ. Σπιρουλινα.

Ενδιαμ: 10 αμύγδαλα , 3 χουρμάδες, βερίκοκο ,δαμάσκηνο

Γεύμα: Σπανακόρυζο με αναποφλοίωτο ρύζι

Απογ.: 40 gr σοκολάτα υγείας 75 % κακάο

Βραδινό : πίτσα χωριάτικη (2 μικρά κομμάτια)

----------


## veronika_ed

Γωγω μου σε παρακολουθω που αναφερεις καθημερινα το προγραμμα διατροφης σου,
μπραβο σου που το κανεις, αυτο σε βοηθαει πολυ να τερματίσεις και να σταθεροποιηθεις!
Μην αγχωθεις για τα τελευταια κιλα, θα φυγουν πιο αργα απο τα αλλα, σιγουρα ομως θα φυγουν,
αυτα ισως και αλλα παραπανω!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Κοριτσακι μου που βρισκεσαι εσυ σε εχασα!!!!!!!!!!!! Εισαι καλα veronika μου;;;; Δεν αγχωνομαι το παιρνω σαν προβα τζενεραλε για σταθεροππιοιηση βαρους.............. Αλλωστε περιμενα οτι θα κολλησω καποια στιγμη.............Ξερω οτι η διατροφη ειναι κατι απο παραπανω σωστη.............δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο ,ουτε να λιμοκτονω...............

----------


## veronika_ed

Αlmaki, λιαζω την ............κορμαρα μου (χα χα χα...!!!!)
Η διατροφη σου ειναι πολυ καλη, αν και ειμαι της αποψης οτι λιγο κρεατακι το χρειαζομαστε!!!
Αnyway..... εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα!
Παντως δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια, μεχρι το χρονο θα χανουμε σιγα σιγα,
οποτε αυτα τα λιγα κιλακια δεν χρειαζεται να μας αγχωνουν.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

συμφωνω απολυτα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου

Πρωινό: γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιάμεσα: κρισπις παξιμάδι γραβιέρα και χυμό με μια κουταλιά σπιρουλίνα

Ενδιάμεσα: γαλλικό γάλα : ταξίδευα δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα γιατί άλλο 

Γεύμα: γεμιστά , τυρί τοφου

Απόγευμα: 1 Ροδάκινο

Βραδινό: 1 Τάκο κρητικό μικρό με cottage cheese

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινά μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και γραβιέρα τυρί

Ενδιαμ: 1 ροδάκινο 

Γεύμα: Μπάμιες και cottage cheese και δυο πολύσπορα παξιμάδια μικρά

Απογ.: 1 γιαούρτι 

Βραδινό : Καρπούζι και ένα κριτσινι.

(πολύ καρπούζι και δεν μπορούσα να φάω κάτι άλλο)

Σήμερα όλη μέρα είχε πολύ μπάνιο στη θάλασσα…………………. και δεν φρόντισα τόσο τη διατροφή μου…………..

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα 

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και γραβιέρα τυρί


Γεύμα: Σαλάτα με διάφορα λαχανικά , παντζάρια και Σολωμό ,2 μικρά κρίθινα παξιμάδια 

Αργά το Απογ.: καρπουζιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιι

Βραδινό : 1 γιαούρτι

Πρέπει να οργανωθώ με τη θάλασσα ξεχνώ να φαωωωωω.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Τα χθεσινα μου:

Πρωί: 1 γαλλικό γάλα (για να ανοίξει το μάτι !!!)

Ενδιαμ.: πολύσπορο κριτσινι και γραβιέρα τυρί


Γεύμα: ½ Τάκο κρητικό με cottage cheese

Απογ.: 3 Αποξηραμένα βερίκοκα

Αργά το απόγευμα: καρπούζι αρκετό

Βραδινό : 1 γιαούρτι

Αργά το βράδυ:1 κριτσίνι

Και σήμερα χαλια διατροφή................

----------


## νικολας_ed

αχχχ, φιλεναδα δε ξερω, αλλά τις τελευταιες μερες τρωω τον αμπακο και τον αγλεουρα μαζι! :wink1:
και η ζυγαρια, αργα μεν, σταθερα δε, κατεβαινει!

σημερα χτυπησα ενα τοστ (και με πικαντικη μελιτζανοσαλατα μεσα), ενα κομματι τουρτα παγωτο, ενα τσιμπουσι με σαγανακι, χωριατικη σαλατα, κολοκυθοκεφτεδες, πατατουλες τηγανιτες, μανιταρια, τζατζικακι, μπυρα, καρπουζι και στο καπακι λιγο πριν, εναμισυ κομματι πιτσα!
και χτες παλι, αλλο τσιμπουσι με παρομοια πραγματα.

θα σκασω λεμε :roll:, αλλά δε βαριεσαι, καλοκαιρακι ειναι, εχουν κατεβει φιλοι, βαβουρα γινεται, δε τρεχει τιποτα αν αυτο το μηνα αντι να χασω 8-10 κιλα, χασω μονο 3-4 :wink1:
καλα να ειμαστε, εχουμε ολο το χειμωνα μπροστα μας να χανουμε

γελαμε, μασαμε, ευχαριστιομαστε και ετσι παιρνουμε δυναμεις για τον χειμωνα
ειμαστε οι τυχεροι που κανουμε πλακα με τα κιλα μας πια!
ας το ευχαριστηθουμε λοιπον λιγο περισσοτερο, και ας ζησουμε χωρις αγχος για ενα μηνα ακομα τωρα που ολα πανε καλα!!!!

πριν μολις λιγους μηνες ημουν συνεχεια στη σκεψη να μην ξεφυγω και φαω λιγο παραπανω
τωρα γελαω απλα με οτι με αγχωνε επι χρονια

γελα και εσυ, διακοπες εισαι, γελα γελα γελα και ευχαριστησου ακομα και με τα αμαρτωλα αιδεσματακια που απεφευγες παλια
αργοτερα, το χειμωνα θα εχεις ολο το χρονο να χανεις περισσοτερα, τωρα εισαι στη μυκονο της πελοποννησου, εισαι πολυ πιο αδυνατη απο παλια, ευχαριστησου λοιπον χωρις τυψεις διαφορα που στερηθηκες το χειμωνα
και να παρεις λιγα κιλα, δεν τρεχει τιποτα, αρκει που γελαμε γιατι ξερουμε οτι εμεις θα γινουμε ομορφούλια!!!!!!!! :roll:

----------


## aggeliki samos

καλημερα καλη κυριακη!!!
βρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι κουνελι τωρα που ειμαι στα αλεσμενα επιτρέπεται????'
δεν το εχω και πολυ με το μοσχαρι.... κι ελεγα να δοκιμασω κουνελι? ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Mak

αγγελική , μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει! Είναι αρκετά προσωπικό το θέμα τι αντέχει ο καθένας μας, ειδικά τον πρώτο καιρό. Π.χ, εγώ έφαγα αλεσμενες φακιές με λαχανικά εκείνον τον καιρό και δεν έπαθα τίποτα, όταν το είχαν ακούσει τα παιδιά που μιλούσα τότε, είχαν απορήσει πως το άντεξα μια και η φακη θεωρειται αρκετά "βαρια"! Αλεσε το κουνελάκι, δοκίμασε με το μαλακό, και θα καταλάβεις μόνη σου αν αντέχεται. Εμένα που με αηδίαζε ακόμη και η ιδέα του αλεσμένου φαγητού, ελάχιστα έφαγα, την πέρασα κυρίως με τα υγρά και στο μήνα ξεκίνησα τις μαλακες τροφές αφού τις μασούσα πάααααρα πολύ καλά. Καλά κάνεις και ρωτάς, η εμπειρία των υπολοίπων πάντα βοηθάει..

----------


## loop80

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Ειμαι κι εγώ πλέον με sleve απο τις 8/10 μεχρι εχθες ημουν μονο με υγρα αλλα σημερα ήταν η πρώτη μερα με αλεσμενα εχω ομως την εντύπωση πως το στομάχι μου χωράει αρκετο φαγητο και με προβληματιζει αυτο. Σημερα λοιπον πρωτη μερα αλεσμενων ειμαι στη φαση που λεει ο γοατρος να κανω 6-8 γευματα την ημερα και εφαγα
1/2 ποτήρι γαλα
4 κουταλιες της σουπας πουρε πατατας
1 φρυγανιά με μισο lavas quiry
1 μικρο μπολακι ζελε λαιτ
Μισο μηλο και μιση μπανανα αλεσμενα
1 μπολακι κρεμα γιωτης στιγμης 100γρ
Και μια κουπα μεγάλη ελληνικο καφε.
Εκανα τα 6 γευματα μεσα στη μερα οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρός αλλα δεν ενιωσα με αυτες τις ποσότητες το αισθημα της πληρωσης χωρις βέβαια να νιωθω και πως πειναω τρελά απλα σκέφτομαι πως σε καθε γευμα μπορουσα να φαω και άλλο μέχρι να νιωσω πως χορτασα και αυτο με προβληματιζει πολυ.
Τι πιστεύεται οι ποσοτητες που τρωω ειναι φυσιολογικες η ειναι πολλες για 2 βδομάδες εγχειρησμενος;

----------


## aggeloydaki

loop θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι ναι μεν έκανες 6 γεύματα που σου είπε ο γιατρός σου αλλά η πρωτείνη σου που είναι?το μισό ποτήρι γάλα κ το μισό τυράκι είναι πολύ λίγο ! Όταν από τις αλεσμένες τροφές περάσεις στις μαλακές θα δεις ότι δεν θα χωράει το στομάχι σου να φάει μισό μήλο κ μισή μπανάνα ταυτόχρονα!είναι εντελώς διαφορετική η πληρότητα όταν τρως στέρεες τροφές

----------


## loop80

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> loop θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι ναι μεν έκανες 6 γεύματα που σου είπε ο γιατρός σου αλλά η πρωτείνη σου που είναι?το μισό ποτήρι γάλα κ το μισό τυράκι είναι πολύ λίγο ! Όταν από τις αλεσμένες τροφές περάσεις στις μαλακές θα δεις ότι δεν θα χωράει το στομάχι σου να φάει μισό μήλο κ μισή μπανάνα ταυτόχρονα!είναι εντελώς διαφορετική η πληρότητα όταν τρως στέρεες τροφές


Έχεις δίκιο, ήταν η πρώτη μέρα όμως, σήμερα προσθεσα και γιαούρτι 4 κουταλιές της σούπας, και θα κάνω και άλλο ένα γεύμα με γιαούρτι πριν τον ύπνο. :starhit:
Απλά με προβληματιζει αυτό με τις ποσότητες. Έχω ακούσει από άλλους ότι δεν μπορούσαν να φάνε καν ολόκληρη φρυγανιά κι εγώ δεν ένιωσα καν ότι γέμισε το στομάχι μου.:wow:

----------


## bam

Μου άρεσε παρα πολυ το θέμα αυτό και έχω να πώ οτι μου έδωσε λυσεις αρκετες φορές ! γι' αυτο θα σας παρακαλούσα να το συνεχίσουμε και να το ενισχύσουμε διοτι ειναι οδηγός για μας που ξεκινάμε σαν sleevaρισμένοι και δεν ξέρουμε τι να φαμε !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## loop80

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες.

Χθες έφαγα
πρωί: 1/2 ντομάτα 40γρ ψωμί 30γρ φέτα	
Ενδιάμεσα: 1/2 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης 2 δαγκωνιές ζαμπονοτυροπιτα	
Βραδυ: 1 μπιφτεκι 60γρ 4κσ σαλάτα ceasar με κοτόπουλο 2 κομμάτια λουκάνικο 10γρ φέτα 
Πιο βραδυ: 1 μελομακαρονο 2 πιρουνιες κορμο &1/2 μικρο ντονατσακι

Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας σας φαίνονται πολλά σε ποσότητα; Από ποιότητα το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο δεν αλλά ήμουνα καλεσμένος σε 2 διαφορετικά γενέθλια και κρατήθηκα όσο μπορούσα.
Να επισημάνω πως είμαι σχεδόν 2 μήνες εγχειρισμενος με sleeve και ο φόβος μου ο μεγάλος είναι πως μπορώ και τρώω αρκετή ποσότητα, χωρίς να ζορίσω το στομάχι μου. Εσείς στους 2 μήνες μπορούσατε να φάτε τέτοια ποσότητα; Επίσης να πω πως τον πρώτο μήνα με τα υγρά και τα αλεσμένα έχασα 13 κιλά και τον δεύτερο που άρχισα να τρώω τα πάντα μόνο 4,5, δεν βιάζομαι να χάσω γρήγορα, δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα μου αλλά το ότι αν μπορώ να φάω αυτή την ποσότητα τώρα σε 2-3 μήνες που ίσως έχει μεγαλώσει το στομάχι λίγο ακόμα σταματήσω να χάνω. Γενικά με έχει πιάσει ένα τρελό άγχος και το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Λοοπ.....σαν παλιότερη εμένα δεν θα με άγχωνε η ποσότητα του φαγητού σου ΑΛΛΑ το γεγονός ότι έφαγες ένα ολόκληρο μελομακάρονο,2 πηρουνιές κορμό κ 1/2 μικρό ντονατσάκι...είναι πολύ νωρίς για να τρως τόση ποσότητα ζάχαρης...αλήθεια ο γιατρός σου,σου έχει δώσει το οκ για να τρως γλυκά?Θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε οι πιο νέοι ότι οι πρώτοι μήνες είναι ιδανικοί για να μάθετε να τρωτε πιο σωστά και να εκπαιδεύσετε τον οργανισμό σας να απέχει όσο γίνεται από την ζάχαρη.Επίσης βλέπω να μην έχεις 5 γεύματα και θεωρώ πως η ποσότητα της πρωτείνης σου θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο σωστά κατανεμημένη μέσα στην ημέρα,δεν μπορεί να τρως το βράδυ αρκετή πρωτείνη μαζεμένη κ την υπόλοιπη μέρα κυρίως υδατάνθρακες,επίσης τα φύλλα και όλα αυτά θα έλεγα ότι είναι νωρίς για να τα τρως,δεν έχουν να σου προσφέρουν τίποτα,υποθέτω ότι το βραδυνό σου ήταν στα γενέθλια αλλά και την υπόλοιπη ημέρα θα μπορούσες να φας λίγο πιο προσεκτικά,δεν έχει νόημα να κάνεις αυτό που κάναμε προ εγχειρήσεων (τρώγαμε λίγο όλη μέρα για να φάμε όπου είμασταν καλεσμένοι για να μην νιώσουμε τρομερές τύψεις μετά ότι γουρουνιάσαμε όλη μέρα )

----------


## loop80

Καλησπέρα aggeloydaki ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και για τις συμβουλές σου. Γενικά κάνω πολύ ισορροπημένη διατροφή και αυτό που λες για την ζάχαρη ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο απλά να σκεφτείς ότι είναι η πρώτη ποσότητα ζάχαρης που τρώω μετά το χειρουργείο, ούτε στον καφέ ούτε και στο τσάι βάζω ζάχαρη, ποτέ δεν έβαζα δλδ, και προσπαθώ να την αποφύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Κατά τα άλλα πιστεύω πως κάνω σχετικά ισορροπημένη διατροφή, βέβαια αυτό που λένε διάφοροι στο forum για την πρωτεΐνη δεν το πολύ έχω καταλάβει, δεν μου έχει δώσει συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες ο γιατρός μου για τι πρέπει να τρώω και τι όχι, εκτός από το να αποφεύγω τα snacks (πατατάκια γαριδάκια κτλ) την κόκα κόλα και γενικά το ανθρακικό για διογκώνει το στομάχι και τα γλυκά, κατά τα άλλα μου είπε πως μπορώ να τρώω τα πάντα αν δεν με πειράζουν χωρίς να μου διευκρινίσει πόση πρωτεΐνη πρέπει να παίρνω μέσα στην ημέρα, Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλησπέρα παδια! Νεοσλιβαρισμένη εδώ ζητάει τα φώτα σας! Ειμαι ακόμα στην φάση με τα υγρά αλλά νιώθω πως δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα.....

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σκατά μέρα η σημερινη απο θέμα ποσότητας αλλά νομίζω καλά απο θέμα ποιότητας  :Smile: 

Π: 1 κούπα γάλα με Hemo
Δ: 2 μπουκιές μπανάνα
Μ: 2 κουταλιές φακές, 2 ελιές
Α: Μισό danonito
Β: Τίποτα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χάλια χθες χάλια....παιδιάέχω πρόβλημα δεν κατεβαίνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ κάτω  :Frown: 

Π: 3/4 κούπας γάλα με Hemo
Δ: 1/3 μιας μικρής μπανάνας
Μ: 3 κ.σ φακές και 2 ελιές
Α: Τίποτα
Β: Τίποτα

Και χθες όπως ήταν λογικό είχα τρελές ατονίες και ζαλάδες.....

----------


## Mak

skarletaki, εισαι μόλις 2 βδομάδες χειρουργημένη και μόλις τώρα περνάς στα αλεσμένα, λογικό είναι να υπάρχει αναστάτωση στο σύστημα σου. Αν δεν φταίει κάτι αλλο που δεν κατεβαίνει η τροφή, όπως το να περνας καμία ίωση, απλά δοκίμασε να φας σουπίτσα ή ό,τι σου φαίνεται εσένα εύπεπτο.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εχω μπει στα αλεσμένα απο την προηγουμενη βδομάδα! Απο χθες δε, υποτίθεται θα ξεκινούσα και κανονικό φαγητο αλλά δεν όπως καταλάβατε....
Με τις σούπες δεν τα πάω καλά, γι αυτό το έριξα στις φακές που είναι σουποειδές και τις λατρεύω!

----------


## Mak

Γουάου, πολύ γρήγορα σε πέρασε στα κανονικά φαγητά! Άλλαξε κάτι στο σύστημά του ή μου φαίνεται? Εγώ μπήκα στο δεκαπενθήμερο στα αλεσμένα, στο μήνα στις μαλακές τροφές και στις 40 μέρες στην κανονική τροφή!Με το μαλακόοοο!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Λογικά ναι, γιατι εμένα πριν καν κλείσω βδομάδα με έβαλε στα αλεσμένα, και απο χθες μου είχε πει ξεκινήσω και κανονικο φαγητο. Ούτε καν μαλακά, μου είπε να δοκιμάσω τα πάντα,με έμφαση στην ελληνική κουζίνα! Βέβαια εμένα μου είπε πως είχα πολύ γρηγορη και καλή ανάρρωση, οπότε ίσως γι αυτό να με έβαλε τόσο γρήγορα; Oύτε πυρετό έκανα, ούτε πόνους είχα, ούτε τίποτα!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σημερα τα πήγα πολύ καλύτερα νομίζω  :Big Grin:  

Π: Μισό τοστ
Δ: 1 ποτήρι χυμό ανάμεικτο
Μ: 3 κουταλιές φασολάκια με σάλτσα και τυρί (και όλως παραδόξως δεν μου πέσαν βαρυά!)
Α: 1 κουταλιά μπισκοτόκρεμα
Β: Τίποτα νιώθω σκασμένη κι επειδή όλη μέρα τα πήγα αρκετά καλά δεν θα πιεστω! Ίσως πιω ένα ποτηράκι χυμο πιο πολύ για τις βιταμίνες κι επειδή είμαι αδιάθετη.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι το ξέρω αλλά ρώτησα τον γιατρό για συμπλήρωμα και μου είπε όχι ακόμα. Την επομενη βδομάδα θα ξεκινησω και δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη πως θα μου δώσει πρωτεϊνη. Για πολυβιταμινη και σιδηρο ανέφερε μόνο. Το θέμα με το κρέας είναι πως μου πέφτει κάπως βαρύ. Γι αυτό π.χ εβαλα τυρί το μεσημέρι που έχει πρωτεϊνες, και το πρωι επίσης τυρι και αλλαντικό που έχουν ένα ποσό πρωτεϊνης! Συνηθως πίνω κι ένα ποτήρι γάλα, αλλά δεν κατεβαινε χθες :/ Αναρωτιέμαι τι άλλο"ευκολόπεπτο" σε πρωτεϊνη θα μπορούσα να φάω/πιω :/

----------


## filipparas

Πολύ καλή πηγή πρωτεινης είναι το cottage cheese, επίσης θα μπορούσες να τρως γιαουρτάκι αντί για Danonito και μπισκοτόκρεμες.

Φυσικά αν μπορείς να φας αυγό σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή έχεις λυσει το θέμα σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μα το danonito είναι γιαουρτάκι :P Απλά είναι για μωρά ΧΔ Το προτιμω γιατι είναι πολύ μικροτερη ποσότητα και δεν πάει χαμένο. 
Cottage cheese ε; Χμ θα το δοκιμάσω! 

Αυγό μπορώ να το φάω σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή πέρα απο βραστό. Δηλαδη και στον φούρνο, και στο αντικολλητικο το τρώω, αλλά συνηθως τρώω μόνο το μισό γιατι φουσκώνω! Θα αρχίσω να τρώω λίγο παραπάνω αυγό λοιπόν που και μου αρέσει πολύ και όντως έχει πολλές πρωτεϊνες  :Big Grin:  Ευχαριστω παιδιά!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Α ΟΚ τότε, απλά από το όνομα μου έδωσε την εντύπωση οτι ήταν κάτι κρεμοειδές.:lol:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι λογικο αχαχαχα Αλλά όχι είναι γιαουρτάκι, απλά είναι για μωράκια :P Οποτε είναι σε μέγεθος....καταλαβαίνεις :P Είναι το λεγόμενο βελουτέ γιαούρτι με φρούτα :P Και με συμφέρει γιατι στην αρχή έπαιρνα το κανονικο και το πέταγα γιατι ηταν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ για μένα, κι αμα μείνει δεν τρώγεται......

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μέτρια μέρα σήμερα, παρέλιψα τα σνακ εντελώς δυστυχώς αλλά πως να φας με πείνα 0;;; 

Π: 1/2 τοστ
Δ: Τίποτα
Μ: 1 μοσχαρίσιο μπιφτέκι, 1 κ.σ σαλάτα πράσσινη, 1 μπουκίτσα ψητή πατάτα (πολύ βαριά η άτιμη, δεν κατεβαινε με τίποτα!)
Α: Τίποτα
Β: 2 κ.σ μακαρόνια με τυρί και λίγη πιπεριά (τα μακαρόνια μου φάνηκαν πιο εύκολα απο την ψητή πατάτα :S )

Νερό: 3 ποτήρια (2μιση βασικά, αλλά ελπίζω να πιω άλλο μισό πριν πάω για ύπνο.....)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες

Π: 1/2 τόστ
Δ: 1/3μικρής μπανάνας
Μ: 1 κ.σ μοσχάρι λεμονάτο, 2 κ.σ πουρέ
Δ: 1 ποτήρι κρύο τσάι γρανίτα 
Β: 2 φέτες του τοστ γαλοπούλα Light

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες

Π: 1/2 τοστ πάριζα Light, τυρί light
Δ: 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο φυσικό
Μ: 1/2 μπιφτέκι, 1/2 φέτα ψωμί
Α: Τίποτα
Β: 1 κ.σ μοσχάρι, 2 κ.σ πουρέ

Νερό: 1/2 λίτρο

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Χθες
> 
> Π: 1/2 τοστ πάριζα Light, τυρί light
> Δ: 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο φυσικό
> Μ: 1/2 μπιφτέκι, 1/2 φέτα ψωμί
> Α: Τίποτα
> Β: 1 κ.σ μοσχάρι, 2 κ.σ πουρέ
> 
> Νερό: 1/2 λίτρο


:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αλήθεια σου φαινεται καλό;;; Αχ εγω νομιζω πως τα πάω σκατά, ειδικά με το νερό αλλά και με τα φρούτα και λαχανικά  :Frown:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σημερα

Π: 1/2 τοστ (και ούτε...)
Δ: 1 χυμό
Μ: 2 μπουκιές κοτόπουλο
Α: 1 χυμό
Β: Τίποτα

Νερό: 2 μικράπλαστικά ποτηράκια....

Η διάθεση μου επίσης έχει πιάσει πατώματα και ΠΟΝΑΩ. (όχι στομάχι, απλά δικαιολογώ γιατί τα πήγα τόσο σκατά σήμερα)

----------


## elenimail

> _Originally posted by loop80_
> Καλησπέρα aggeloydaki ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και για τις συμβουλές σου. Γενικά κάνω πολύ ισορροπημένη διατροφή και αυτό που λες για την ζάχαρη ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο απλά να σκεφτείς ότι είναι η πρώτη ποσότητα ζάχαρης που τρώω μετά το χειρουργείο, ούτε στον καφέ ούτε και στο τσάι βάζω ζάχαρη, ποτέ δεν έβαζα δλδ, και προσπαθώ να την αποφύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι. Κατά τα άλλα πιστεύω πως κάνω σχετικά ισορροπημένη διατροφή, βέβαια αυτό που λένε διάφοροι στο forum για την πρωτεΐνη δεν το πολύ έχω καταλάβει, δεν μου έχει δώσει συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες ο γιατρός μου για τι πρέπει να τρώω και τι όχι, εκτός από το να αποφεύγω τα snacks (πατατάκια γαριδάκια κτλ) την κόκα κόλα και γενικά το ανθρακικό για διογκώνει το στομάχι και τα γλυκά, κατά τα άλλα μου είπε πως μπορώ να τρώω τα πάντα αν δεν με πειράζουν χωρίς να μου διευκρινίσει πόση πρωτεΐνη πρέπει να παίρνω μέσα στην ημέρα, Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας πάνω σε αυτό.


http://www.familylife.gr/el/eimai-mama-gynaika/%CE%B4%CE%B9%CE%B1%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%B7-%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%BA%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7/662-%CE%A7%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%81%CE%B3%C E%B5%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%87%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BA%C E%AF%CE%B1%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%87%CE%AE?start=1

----------


## elenimail

καλημερα παιδιαααα!!!!Χρόνια πολλα!!!! κ καλή ρονιά σε όλους!!!!! βρήκα αυτο και νομίζω ειναι πολύ καλο να το δούμε οοοολοι!!!! μας αφορα αμεσα!!!! http://www.familylife.gr/el/eimai-ma...%CE%AE?start=1

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες

Πρωί: 1/3 τοστ
Δ: 1 χυμό
Μ: 2 δάχτυλα ψάρι, 1/3 μικρής ντομάτας
Α: 1/2 danonito
Β: 1 κ.σ γίγαντες

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μολις διάβασα το λινκ....ε ρε κινδυνοι που καραδοκούν Ο_Ο

----------


## Scarllet_D

Επανηλθα με φαγητο σημερα μετα την τελευταία εμπειρία της αντιβίωσης :P

Π: 3 μπουκιές σπιτικής τυρόπιτας
Δ: 1 μεγάλο ποτήρι (330ml) φυσικό χυμό
Μ: 1/2 αυγο ομελέτα με πιπεριές, 1 πιρουνιά πράσσινη σαλάτα (είχε λάδι και λεμόνι)
Α: 1 μεγάλο ποτήρι γάλα με Hemo
B: 1/2 αυγό ομελέτα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Α να συμπληρώσω κιόλας πως σήμερα ξεκίνησα συμπληρωμα  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 2/3 φρυγανιάς, 1 κ.γ μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
Δ: 1 ποτήρι γάλα με HEMO (330 μλ)
M: 1/2 μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο, λίγα ραδίκια με λάδι και λεμόνι
Α: 1/2 ποτήρι γάλα με Hemo, 3/4 μπανάνας
Β: 1/2 μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο, λίγα ραδίκια με λάδι και λεμόνι

----------


## RED_ed

δυο φρυγανιες με τυρακι
1 καφε
μισο τονο
τον υπολοιπο μισο
και για βραδυ θα δουμε

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τις καταφέρνεις 2 φρυγανιές;;; Μπράβο  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σημερα

Π: 1 κομματι μεγεθος σπιρτόκουτου χορτόπια
Δ: 1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
Μ: 1 κομμάτι μέγεθος σπιρτόκουτου χορτόπιτα
Α: 1/2 γιαούρτι (ΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ  :Big Grin:  )
Β: 1/2 αυγό ομελέτα με τυρί, 1/2 μικρό πιτάκι

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πιο σκατά σημερα δεν γίνεται....με έχει φάει το άγχος και βγαίνει διατροφικά μιας και νιωθω πως δεν μπορώ να φάω μπουκιά.....

Π: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Δ: 1/2 τοστ
Μ: 2 κ.σ κριθαράκι με κυμά, 1 κ.σ τυρί
Α: 1/3 ποτηριού χυμό, 1 μικρή μπουκιά ακτινίδιο
Β: 2 κ.σ κριθαράκι με κυμά, 1 κ.σ τυρί

Επειδη προβλέπεται ξενυχτι σημερα θα προσπαθήσω να φάω κανα γιαουρτι πιο μετά ή έστω κανένα φρουτάκι.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1/3 μπανάνας
Δ: 1 κομμάτι χορτόπια μέγεθος εναμιση σπιρτοκουτο περίπου
Μ: 3 κ.σ κριθαράκι με κυμα, 1κ.σ τυρί
Α: 1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
Β: 1 κομμάτι χορτόπιτα μέγεθος σπιρτόκουτου

----------


## RED_ed

καλημερα σημερα ζυγιστηκα και με εδειξε 1/2 κιλο πιο πανω και η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω πολυ πρησμενη...
προσπαθω να σκεφτω τη μπορει να φταιει και το μονο που ισως το δικαιολογουσε ειναι τα φαρμακα που παιρνω για να αδιαθετησω...
ερωτηση" σας εχει τυχει κατα τη διαρκεια να σας δειξει η ζυγαρια πιο πανω ετσι χωρισ λογο? η διατροφη μου ειναι οκ και ουτε γλυκα η αναψυκτικα εχω φαει.εχτες εφαγα
πρωι" μια κουπα γαλα
στισ 11" μια φετα ψωμι τοστ με τυρακι
μεσημερι" 4 κουταλιες ασπρα μακαρονια
απογευμα 1/2 ποτηρι χυμο
βραδυ" 4-5 κουταλιεσ ασπρα μακαρονια
:yawn:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ναι εμένα σήμερα με έδειξε 200γρ πάνω αλλά περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω οπότε δεν αγχώνομαι  :Smile:  Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις το ίδιο, είναι κατακρατησεις οι οποίες έρχονται και φεύγουν  :Smile:  Ειδικα αν παίρνεις φάρμακα για να σου έρθει περίοδος αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο!!!

----------


## sweetOctober

πως πας κοριτσι μου? :love: καλημερα!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πεταωωωωω! Σημερα δε καταφερα να πιω ενα ολοκληρο ποτήρι νερό σε λιγότερο απο 15 λεπτά  :Big Grin:  (ξερω μπορει να σου ακούγεται αστείο αλλά για μένα ήταν άθλος γιατι μόνο το νεράκι μου έλειπε μεχρι τώρα και βλέπω κι αυτη την ανάγκη να εξανεμίζεται  :Big Grin: ). Διατροφικά τα πάω μέτρια, ακόμα να συμφιλιωθώ με το κρέας :P Επίσης το πρωί που ξυπνάω νιώθω μια ατονία αλλά μόλις φάω κάτι φεύγει  :Smile:  Γενικά όλα καλά όλα ανθηρά ^_^ Τρώω απο όλα, ελαχιστα μεν, τα ευχαριστιέμαι και δεν με πειράζει τίποτα  :Big Grin:  (το νερο μονο λίγο αλλά θα περάσει :P )

Btw Red τωρα είδα τι τρως, καλέ που την χωρεσες μια ολοκληρη φέτα και 5 κ.σ μακαρόνια;;; Ο_ο Αρχίζω και αγχώνομαι....μήπως τρώω άπειρα λιγο;; :S Επίσης θα σου πω αυτο που λένε κι οι άλλοι αγαπητοι συμφορουμίτες σε μένα. Πρωτεϊνη καλή μου γιατι δεν μας βλέπω καλά αμφότερους :P Εκτός κι αν παίρνεις συμπληρωμα.....εμένα δεν θελει να μου δώσει συμπληρωμα πρωτεϊνης έτσι παλεύω με αυγά τυριά και κρέατα  :Frown:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Πρωτεϊνη καλή μου γιατι δεν μας βλέπω καλά αμφότερους :P Εκτός κι αν παίρνεις συμπληρωμα.....εμένα δεν θελει να μου δώσει συμπληρωμα πρωτεϊνης έτσι παλεύω με αυγά τυριά και κρέατα


και πολύ καλά κάνεις! :thumbup:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:  Αν και με δυσκολεύουν τα άτιμα....ειδικά το κρέας άνετα μόνο σε μορφή κυμα μπορω να το φάω (είτε σάλτσα είτε μπιφτέκια είτε οτιδηποτε με κυμά).

----------


## sweetOctober

bravo :starhit::starhit::starhit::kiss:

----------


## RED_ed

ουτε εμενα συμφωνει με συμπληρωμα .......πρωτεινη για να πω την αληθεια ζοροζομαι...και αυτο μου εχει μεινει απο την τριτη εγκυμοσυνη αφου 9 μηνες δεν πλησιασα το κρεασ.....ετσι και τωρα ακομα με δυσκολευυει σημερα εχω φαει τα εξησ
πρωι μια κουπα γαλα
στισ 11"00 μια φετα ψωμι τοστ με τυρι
μεσημερι" 3 πιρουνιες κοτοπουλο γιουβεντσι
1 καφε και 1/2 χυμο
βραδυ θα δουμε...

και τωρα με ανυσηχησες οντως ειναι πολυ μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ?:barfy::barfy:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ  Αν και με δυσκολεύουν τα άτιμα....ειδικά το κρέας άνετα μόνο σε μορφή κυμα μπορω να το φάω (είτε σάλτσα είτε μπιφτέκια είτε οτιδηποτε με κυμά).


καλά, αν ήσουν άνετη τον πρώτο μήνα σου να φας τα υπόλοιπα κρεατικά, θα ανησυχούσα σοβαρά! :wink1: μια χαρά ο κιμάς σε αυτη τη φάση, αργότερα θα τα μπορείς όλα, θα είναι θέμα προτίμησης πια τι θα διαλέγεις.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by RED_
> 
> και τωρα με ανυσηχησες οντως ειναι πολυ μια φετα ψωμι του τοστ?:barfy::barfy:


κορίτσια, σταματήστε καλέ να ανησυχείτε η μία την άλλη! Είπαμε, κάθε οργανισμός και άλλη περίπτωση! Άλλοι δυσκολεύονται με το νερό, άλλοι με τα μακαρόνια, αλλοι ακόμη και το γιαούρτι τους πέφτει βαρύ! Μην τρελαίνεστε και μην παίρνετε η μια το παράδειγμα της αλλης για το τι είναι φυσιολογικό. Κάθε χειρουργημένος και μια διαφορετική ιστορία προσαρμογής!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καλέ αυτό είναι σιγουρο  :Smile: 
Εγώ πιο πολύ το είπα γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση, όχι για κακό καλέ! Μην ανησυχείς, αν υπήρχε λόγος ανησυχίας θα στο είχε πει ο γιατρός σου πρώτος και καλύτερος  :Smile: 

Μακ, ναι το φανταστηκα για τους κυμάδες γιατι μου το είχες πει κι εσύ και πράγματι όποτε είναι να φάω σε σκέφτομαι :-P xixixi

----------


## Scarllet_D

Α και τα σημερινά μου επι της ευκαιρίας  :Smile: 

Π: 1 κομμάτι χορτόπιτα μεγεθος σπιρτόκουτου
Δ: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Μ: 1/2 μπιφτέκι, 1 πιρουνιά σαλάτα
Α: 1/2 μπιφτέκι
Β: 1/2 ντολμά (μικρό), 2 μπουκιές παξιμάδι, και μια γουλιά κρασί (είχα βγεί κι είπα να πειραματιστώ! ομολόγω πως μια γουλιά ήταν υπεραρκετή)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1 χυμό
Δ: 1 ντολμαδάκι μικρό
Μ: 1 ντολμαδάκι μικρό
Α: Μια γρανίτα μάνγκο χωρίς ζάχαρη
Β: 1/2 μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο, 1 πιρουνιά σαλάτα (με λάδι)

----------


## RED_ed

η χτεσινη μου διατροφη
Π 1 ΚΑΦΕ
Δ..ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
Μ 1 ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΚΙ ΤΗΓΑΝΗΤΟ,ΜΙΑ ΠΙΡΟΥΝΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙ\
Α 1 ΚΑΦΕ 
Β ΔΥΟ ΠΙΡΟΥΝΙΕς ΤΣΙΠΟΥΡΑ ΨΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΡΟΥΝΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ

ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΚΟΛΗΜΕΝΑ.....

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μην σκας για τα κιλά, εμένα μου έχει πει ο γιατρός πως συνεχίζουμε και χάνουμε λίπος απλά ανακτάμε υγρά  :Wink:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες ψιχλοσκατά μέρα γιατί δεν υπηρχε χρόνος για μαγειρεμα αλλά τέσπα....

Π: 1 φρυγανιά, 1 κ.γ μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
Δ: 1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
Μ: 1/2 μπιφτέκι κοτόπουλο, 2 πιρουνιές σαλάτα
Α: 1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
Β: 3 κομμάτια χοιρινό καλαμάκι, 1 μπουκιά πίτα

----------


## RED_ed

scarllet poy βρισκεις τη μαρμελαδα χωρισ ζαχαρη η ειναι σπιτικη? εμενα ο γιατροσ την απαγορεψε ακομα και με υποκαταστατο οπωσ φρουκτοζη

----------


## Scarllet_D

Είναι σπιτική  :Smile:  Την κάνει η γιαγιά μου!! Μπορώ να ρωτήσω συνταγή αν σε ενδιαφέρει ^_^ (δεν είναι διαιτέρως γλυκιά όμως να ενημερώσω, και επίσης δεν κρατάει πολύ!)

----------


## RED_ed

an δεν σου κανει κοπο.....ευχαριστω:starhit:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αμέεεε! Θα στην στείλω αύριο μέσα στην μέρα ^_^

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σήμερα είμαι πολυ ικανοποιημένη με αυτά που έφαγα  :Big Grin:  

Π: 1/2 μπανάνα
Δ: 1 χυμό
Μ: 2 κ.σ ψάρι στον φούρνο, 2 κ.σ ρύζι, 1 κ.σ πιπεριές (ήταν μαγειρεμένες στο φουρνο μαζί με το ψάρι)
Α: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Β: 1/2 αυγό ομελέτα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1/2 αυγό ομελέτα
Δ: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Μ: 3 πιρουνιές μακαρόνια με κοκκινη σάλτσα και πιπεριες με τυρί
Α: 1/2 τοστ
Β: Σχεδόν ένα αυγό ομελέτα!!! (περίπου 3/4)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Τις τελευταίες μέρες νομίζω τα πάω καλά και χαζοχαίρομαι ^_^ Θα ήθελα όμως και την γνώμη κάποιου άλλου για να μην χαίρομαι μόνη μου :P (εννοώντας πως μπορεί να κάνω κάτι λάθος και να μην το παίρνω χαμπάρι!)

Σημερα

Π: 1/2 τοστ
Δ: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Μ: 1/2 καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο (και λίγο λιγότερο ίσως :/ )
Α: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Β: 1 μπιφτέκι και 4 πιρουνιές σαλάτα πράσσινη 

Κι επειδή καταφερα να φάω νορμαλ ώρες σήμερα (ξαναξεκιναει η σχολή και προβλε΄πεται τρεξιμο, αλλά τουλαχιστον σωστες ώρες φαγητου) θα προσπαθήσω να πιω ένα ποτήρι γάλα ακόμα το βράδυ  :Big Grin:  (Όχι τιποτα άλλο αλλά ο γιατρός λυσσάει για αυτα τα 2 ποτήρια γάλα την μέρα κι εγώ με το ζόρι πίνω το ένα :-P )

----------


## Mak

Μη χαίρεσαι μόνη σου, χαιρόμαστε παρέα! Πολύ καλά, πρωί και βράδυ κρεατάκι , μπράβο μπράβο! και τα πέντε γεύματα και βιταμίνες, μια χαρά κοριτσάκι:thumbup:

Να πω και εγώ λίγο κάτι για τη διατροφή μου.. Γενικά είμαι του αλμυρού παρά του γλυκού. Βασικά πια δεν είμαι κανενός αφού τα τρώω όλα ώστε να ικανοποιώ τα γούστα μου και όχι τη διατροφική διαταραχή μου(που αυτή τη στιγμή εκτίει ποινή ισόβιας κάθειρξης πίσω από της φυλακής τα σίδερα). Όμως τον τελευταίο μήνα, δλδ. προ εορτών και κατόπιν εορτών, έχω καταναλώσει αρκετά μεγάλη ποσότητα γλυκών και έτσι έβαλα ένα κιλό, από 59 πήγα 60. Και χάρηκα! Όχι φυσικά που μπήκε το κιλό με ζάχαρη,αυτό δε μου αρέσει, αλλά που μπήκε! Είναι απίστευτο που έφτασα στη ζωή μου να χαίρομαι που πήρα βάρος. Δεν θέλω να βάλω βάρος με ζάχαρη, αλλά αν μπορούσα τρώγοντας υγιεινά (οπως κανω κατα βαση) να είμαι 62-63 ή και 65, θα το ήθελα , γιατί η μούρη μου είναι αρκετά τραβηγμένη στα 59 κιλά και τα σαράντα μου χρόνια πια δεν αστειεύονται!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αχ τι καλά! ^_^ Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:  Το παλεύω με τις πρωτεϊνες γιατί όντας μακαρονοπαιδο μου πέφτει βαρύ το τόσο κρέας και ο σχεδόν μηδαμινός υδατάνθρακας! Αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχω ζήλειες, ή στερητικά κλπ :P Το οποίο το θεωρώ EPIC WIN!  :Big Grin:  

Κάτσε ρε συ τι ύψος έχεις και θέλεις να πάρεις λίγα; θελω να πω στις φώτο που σε έχω δει μια χαρά μου φαινεται το προσωπάκι σου και ούτε καν που φαίνεσαι για 40!! Πάντως υποθέτω πως θα μπορούσες να μιλήσεις είτε με τον γιατρό είτε με την διατροφολόγο που σε παρακολουθούσε αν πράγματι θες να πάρεις λίγα κιλά  :Smile:  Και σίγουρα μπορείς να τα πα΄ρεις υγιεινά!!! Επίσης θα μπορούσες να σκεφτείς την γυμναστική για αύξηση μυικής μάζας ίσως;; 
Όσο για την ζάχαρη ελπίζω να μην σου μείνει συνήθειο μόνο :P τζιζ λέμε! ΧΔ χιχιχι 

Και μιας και σε βρηκα να σου κανω και δυο ερωτησούλες :P Πρώτον δεν ξερω αν είναι συχνό φαινόμενο αλλά τελευταία παρουσιάζω μια κάποια δυσκοιλιότητα.....(ξέρω ξέρω να πάρω τον γιατρό τηλέφωνο :-P αλλά έχει πάει αργά θα τον πάρω αύριο αν δεν δω χαϊρι :-P). Είναι φυσιολογικό;; Και μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι αυτό μήπως; 
Και δεύτερον ξέρεις (εσύ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε εννοείται ^_^ ) τι παίζει με την στέβια; Όχι πως έχω όρεξη για γλυκό ή κάτι παρεμφερές, απλά είχα την κουβεντα σημερα με μια καθηγήτρια και μου δημιουργήθηκε η απορία :-P Εννοώ αν επιτρέπεται ή αν είναι το ίδιο τζιζ με την ζάχαρη :-P

----------


## Mak

Είδα το γιατρό πριν δυο μήνες και του έθεσα το ζήτημα, ότι δλδ. ενώ περυσι το χειμώνα είχε σταθεροποιηθεί το βάρος μου στα 65 και ήμουν μια χαρά, το καλοκαίρι έχασα 6 κιλά και ανησυχώ μήπως πάρω την κατρακύλα. Μου απάντησε πως υπάρχει τρόπος, μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου, μου είπε αν χασω πολλά ακόμη και δεν είναι καλό για την εμφάνισή μου να τρώω ζαχαρούχο γάλα που έχει πολλές θερμίδες. χαχα, έζησα να το ακούσω και αυτό! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γι'αυτο σκυλιάζει ο γιατρός μας για τα πολλά και συχνά γεύματα, ώστε να έχουμε την ευκαιρία εκτός από τα θρεπτικά συστατικά να παίρνουμε και καμιά θερμίδα ώστε να κάποια στιγμη να σταατήσουμε να χάνουμε. Πάντως εγω από ζάχαρη δεν θα την πάθω, ο μεγάλος μου εχθρός είναι τα αλμυρά μπινελίκια και αυτά κρατάω σταθερά έξω από τη ζωή μου. Για το φόβο των ιουδαίων πάντων, όταν χειρουργήθηκα έκανα να πλησιάσω και γλυκό περίπου 6 μήνες! Ούτε τα αναζήτησα καθόλου!
Η στέβια ακούω ότι είναι μια χαρά , αν σου αρέσει η γευση της.

----------


## Mak

Όσο για τη δυσκοιλιότητα,εμένα που με είχε πιάσει για κάνενα μηνα(!!!!!!!) αφού χειρουργήθηκα, απλά περίμενα να περάσει, πολύ καλό μου έκανε να τρώω γάλα με δημητριακά το πρωί! Με έστελνε κατευθείαν!

----------


## Scarllet_D

αχαχαχαχα ζαχαρούχο γάλα;; Μπλιαχ! 
Πάντως μου αρέσει το χιουμορ αυτου του ανθρώπου  :Big Grin:  Όταν του είπα πως δεν μπορώ να φάω όσο μου λέει μου απάντησε "Σώπα!!" με ένα σατυρικό γέλιο :-P 

Πάντως για να μην ανησυχει ο γιατρός θα σου ελεγα να μην ανησυχείς κι εσύ  :Big Grin:  Στην χειρότερη είπαμε, ζαχαρούχο γάλα :-P Αλλα αν σε χαλάει απο θέμα εμφάνισης προσπάθησε να κάνεις κάτι  :Smile:  κρίμα να μην χαιρεσαι αυτο που με τόσο κόπο απέκτησες ^_^

----------


## νικολας_ed

ας γραψω κι εγω κατι με την ευκαιρια που περασα απο τα παλια "λημερια"  :Smile: 

πρωι: καπουτσινο με 3 ζαχαρες οπως παντα και 3 σπιρουλινες
δεκατιανο καπουτσινο 
μεσημερι μια χουφτα γαριδακια, μια φετα γκουντα αλλοιμενη με φιλαδελφεια σκορδατο, δυο μπουκιες απο τυροπιτα και ενα καπουτσινο ντεκαφ
απογευμα μετα τη σιεστα  :Smile:  καπουτσινο και μεχρι σκασμου μακεδονικο χαλβα, πλας απο πανω μια κουταλια μελι! 
βραδακι πριν λιγο, ενα καρυδι με σταφιδες και ενα καπουτσινο παλι
τη νυχτα οτι κατσει, μαλλον λιγο κουνουπιδι (μια-δυο πιρουνιες) με τυρι

αυτο που με ξετρελαινει, ειναι οτι 10 μηνες μετα, πεινα ακομα δεν εχω, τρωω για την γευση περισσοτερο όποτε το θυμηθω και εξακολουθω και αδυνατιζω!
πόσο τυχεροι ειμαστε τελικα!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αχ δεν τα πάω καλά με το λευκό γάλα :-P Όσο για τα δημητριακά έχω να τα αγγίξω απο νήπιο νομίζω ΧΔ Πάντως ούτε το ακτινίδιο δεν εμ βοηθάει....κι έχω αρχισει να νιώθω άβολα :/ κι εμένα λίγο μετά τον μήνα με έπιασε!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by νικολας_
> 
> 
> αυτο που με ξετρελαινει, ειναι οτι 10 μηνες μετα, πεινα ακομα δεν εχω, τρωω για την γευση περισσοτερο όποτε το θυμηθω και εξακολουθω και αδυνατιζω!
> πόσο τυχεροι ειμαστε τελικα!


Και εγώ, σχεδόν τρία χρόνια μετά, πείνα με την κλασική έννοια, ούτε κατά διάνοια, μόνο σφίξιμο του στομαχιού και εκνευρισμος που είναι αδειο. Τυχεροί και ευλογημενοι για τη δευτερη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Scarllet_D_
> κρίμα να μην χαιρεσαι αυτο που με τόσο κόπο απέκτησες ^_^


άντε καλέ που δεν το χαίρομαι, το χαίρομαι και το παραχαίρομαι, απλά με προβληματίζει η γήρανση μάλλον και αρχίζω και κατηγορώ το αδυνάτισμα ενώ το άτιμο το μεγάλωμα πρέπει να κατηγορώ!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πλάκα πλάκα κι εμένα μου φαινεται αδιανόητο που χρειαζεται π.χ να βάζω υπενθυμιση στο κινητο για να μην ξεχάσω κανα γευμα  :Big Grin:  Βέβαια οκ για μένα είναι νωρίς ακόμα, αλλά αυτό το αίσθημα του να μην πεινάς μου φαίνεται εθαμβωτικό *_*

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μακ να βάζεις καλή ενυδατική :-P Eπίσης μην ξεχνάς πως και οι λίγο μεγαλύτερες γυναίκες έχουν μια εξαιρετική γοητεία ^_^

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1/2 τοστ
Δ: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Μ: 1,5 ντολμά
Α: 1 μικρο μπωλ σαλάτα, 1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
Β: 1 ντολμά

Και μεχρι να κοιμηθώ θα προσπαθήσω να πιω και το υπόλοιπο μισό ποτήρι χυμό  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες έφαγα το πρώτο μου γλυκό ^^ Είχα πάει επισκεψη σε μια φιλη η οποία ήξερε πως αποφεύγω την ζάχαρη κι η καλή μου πήγε και βρήκε σοκολάτα με στέβια κι έτσι έφαγα 2 μικρά τετραγωνάκια ^_^

Π: 1/2 τοστ
Δ: 1 ακτινίδιο
Μ: 3/4 αυγό ομελέτε
Α: 1 χυμό, 2 κομματάκια σοκολάτας με στέβια
Β: 1/2 καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο, 2 μπουκιές πίτα (αλάδωτη)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες τα πήγα λίγο σκατά....

Π: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Δ: 1 κράκερ
Μ: 1 μικρό κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα (μεγεθος λιγο πιο πολύ απο σπιρτόκουτο)
Α: 1/2 ποτήρι χυμό
Β: 2 πατάτες

----------


## Scarllet_D

Δυο μέρες τώρα, δεν μπορώ να φάω το βράδυ με τίποτα.....

Π: 1/2 τυρόπιτα
Δ: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Μ: τα μακαρόνια και τον κυμά απο ένα κομμάτι παστιτσιο (πρακτικά χωρίς την μπεσαμέλ, και το κομμάτι ήταν σε μεγεθος μισου κανονικου κομματιού)
Α: 1 κομμάτι σπανακοπιτα μεγεθος σπιρτοκουτου
Β: 1 ζελεδάκι (αυτα με τις 10 θερμίδες)

Χάλι χάλι.....

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες

Π: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Δ: 1 τοστ
Μ: 3/4 καλαμάκι χοιρινό
Α: 2 μπουκιές μπαγκέτα (σαλάμι, τυρι, λάχανο, και μια ουγγρικη σπιτική σως)
Β: 1 ποτήρι χυμό

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σημερα

Π: 1/2 τοστ (τυρί/μπιφτέκι)
Δ: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Μ: 2 κομματάκια μοσχάρι, 2 φέτες λεπτές μελιτζάνα στο φούρνο
Α: 1/2 του μισού τοστ που είχε μείνει απο το πρωι
Β: 2 κομματάκια μοσχάρι

Κάπως καλύτερα νομιζω σήμερα.....

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1/2 αυγό ομελέτα 
Δ: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Μ: 1/2 φιλέτο ψαριού και 2-3 πιρουνιες σαλάτα
Α: 2 μπουκιές απο ενα περιεργο ισπανικό έδεσμα (είχε τυρι μέσα και κατι λαχανικά :P )
Β: 1/4 φιλέτο ψαριού και 1 μπουκιά σαλάτα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Δ: 1/2 τοστ
Μ: 2 κομμάτια ψαρονέφρι, λίγη ντομάτα, 1/4 πίτας αλάδωτης
Α: 2 κομμάτια ψαρονέφρι, λίγη ντομάτα, 1/4 πίτας αλάδωτης
Β: 1 ποτήρι γάλα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Πιο χάλια πεθαίνεις σημερα νομιζω αλλά δεν την παλευα ποτέ με το φαγητο όσο ήμουν άρρωστη, πόσο μάλλον τώρα....:/

Π: 1 τσάι
Δ: 1/4 τοστ
Μ: 1/2 τοστ
Α: 2 κομμάτια ψαρονέφρι
Β: 1 τσάι

Χάλι...χάλι....και νιώθω μια ατονία άλλο πράγμα.....λογικο μεν, ούτε 500 θερμίδες δεν είναι αυτά :/ Πφφφφφ

----------


## Natasa2013

Καλημέρα, 

μανικωμένη και εγώ πλεόν προσπαθώ να συνηθίσω τον νέο τρόπο διατροφής και ζωής. Ξέρεις κανεί να μου πει πως μπορώ να υπολογίζω τις πρωτεΐνες; Είμαι ακόμα στη φάση των υγρών και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να τρώω. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Scarllet_D

Συνήθως πίσω απο κάθε συσκευασία αναγράφονται οι πρωτεϊνες! Τις μετράω έτσι εγώ  :Smile:  

Καλή ανάρωση σου εύχομαι και όλα θα περάσουν γρήγορα μην αγχώνεσαι! προσεχε μονο να τρως σωστά πλέον και όχι μονο ότι σου αρέσει  :Smile:  Είναι δυσκολο κάποιες φορές καθώς, εγω τουλάχιστον, πείνα δεν εχω νιώσει ακόμα καθόλου και δεν εχω όρεξη για φαγητο με αποτέλεσμα να τρώω με το ζόρι. Προσεχε μην υποσιτιστείς  :Smile:  Καλη επιτυχία λοιπόν και καλές απώλειες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Καιρό έχω να γράψω, θα σας πω τα χθεσινά μου επειδή ήταν μια κακιά μέρα για πρώτη φορά μετά το χειρουργείο και δεν θελω να επαναληφθει :P

Πρωί: Μισή φέτα σπιτικό κέικ
Δεκατιανό: 1 γαλλικό γλυκό με γάλα, 1 μπισκότο
Μεσημεριανό: 1 μπούτι κοτόπουλο, 1/4 πίτα αλάδωτη
Απογευματινό: 1/2 αυγό ομελέτα
Βράδυ: Τίποτα

Απαισιότατη μέρα και ειλικρινα δεν θελω να το ξανακάνω αυτό το χάλι. Εχω μπει σε ενα καλό πρόγραμμα τους τελευταίους μήνες αλλά όταν είναι μέρες που λείπω όλη μέρα απο το σπίτι δεν μπορω να κάνω και πολλά μιας και τρέφομαι με ότι υπάρχει στο σπίτι που βρίσκομαι  :Frown:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σημερα

Πρωι: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Δεκατιανό: 5 φράουλες
Μεσημερι: 1 κομμάτι μοσχάρι, 5 κ.γ κριθαράκι
Απόγευμα: 1 ποτήρι χυμό
Βράδυ: 1 κομμάτι μοσχάρι, 5 κγ κριθαράκι

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 5 φράουλες
Δ: Τίποτα
Μ: 1 καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο
Α: 1 χυμό
Β: 1 τοστ ζαμπόν/τυρί

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Δ: 1 τριγωνο σπανακοπιτάκι
Μ: 1 μπιφτέκι μοσχαρίσιο
Α: 1 τρίγωνο σπανακοπιτάκι
Β: 1/2 κουτάλα φακές

----------


## Scarllet_D

Αντε να γράψω και τα σημερινα μιας που μπήκα ^_^

Π: 1 σπανακοπιτάκι + 1 καφέ γλυκό με γάλα (με στέβια εννοείται, όχι ζάχαρη!)
Δ: 1 γρανίτα (αυτή δυστυχώς είχε ζάχαρη αλλά μας τις έχουν στο γραφείο δωρεάν και είναι αυτές οι μέρες του μήνα που δεν μπορείς να αντισταθείς σε τίποτα γλυκό χαχαχαχα) 
Μ: 2 μοσχαρίσια μπιφτέκια (σκέτα)
Α: 1 φέτα πεπόνι
Β: Μάλλον τίποτα γιατί έχει πάει 11μιση η ώρα και δεν θέλω να τρώω τόσο αργά!

----------


## jimmys_ed

σημερις
πρωι 2 τυροπιτακια κουρου ενα καφε ελληνικο
μεσημερι λιγο γεμιση 3-4 πηρουνιες απο κατσικι και μια μικρη μπουκια φετα
απογευμα δημητριακα με γαλα
βραδυ 2-3 πηρουνιες μακαρονια σκετα
πιο βραδυ ενα χυμο

----------


## jimmys_ed

σημερις
πρωι μιση μπανανα ενα ροφημα βιταμινων
δεκατιανο τιποτα
μεσημερι 3 κριτσινια λιγο τυρι
απογευμα τιποτα
βραδυ ενα καλαμακι χοιρινο μιση πιτα ψημενη λιγο τζατζικι
τωρα ενα χυμο

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες

Π: 1 καφέ + 1/2 τυροπιτα κουρου
Δ: 1/2 τυρόπιτα κουρού
Μ: 3 κοτόμπουκιες 2 πιρουνιες σαλάτα
Α: 1/2 παγωτο sandwich
Β: 1 1/2 κοτόμπουκιές + 2 πιρουνιές σαλάτα

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι γαλα με κορν φλεικς
δεκατιανο καφε 
μεσημερι μακαρονια ολικης με σως γαλα-γιαουρτι
απογευμα καφε 2ο
βραδυ γιαουρτι με μπανανα

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι μπανανα
δεκατιανο καφε
μεσημερι μουσακα + φετα τυρι
απογευμα μπανανα + χυμο
βραδυ πατατες τηγανητες + φετα τυρι

στις ποσοτητες που αντεχω τα παραπανω
και αυριο ζυγισμα εβδομαδας:tumble:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Χθες

Π: 1 γερμά
Δ: 1 ρόφημα σοκολάτα
Μ: Μισό πιάτο μακαρόνια με κυμά
Α: 3/4 σκέτο καλαμάκι χοιρινό
Β: 1 γερμά 

Προχθές

Π: 1 φέτα κέικ
Δ: τίποτα
Μ: 1 μπριζόλα, λίγη σαλάτα
Α: 1 ποτήρι γάλα
Β: 1 τοστ (γαλοπούλα/τυρί/ντομάτα/πιπεριές φλωρίνης)

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωινο γαλα με δημητριακα 
δεκατιανο καφε εσπρεσο
μεσημερι ενα μπιφτεκι σκετο
απογευμα μιση μπανανα ενα χυμο
βραδυ γιαουρτι 0% μισο με μιση μπανανα

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι δημητριακα+γαλα
δεκατιανο καφε
μεσημερι χοιρινο φουρνου σκετο
απογευμα μπανανα+χυμο
βραδυ γιαουρτι

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1 τοστ
Δ: 1 μπολάκι σταφύλι
Μ: 1 1/2 γεμιστή ντομάτα
Α: 1/2 γιαούρτι
Β: τίποτα

Και μέσα στην ζέστη υποφέρω απο μια αισχρή στοματίτιδα η οποία κάνει την οποιαδήποτε κατανάλωση τροφής απλά ανυπόφορη!  :Frown:

----------


## helena73

περαστικα κοριτσι μας!!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## Scarllet_D

ΧΘες

Π: 1 τοστ
Δ: 1 home made smoothie με σκονη πρωτεϊνης, λιγο γιαούριτ, λίγο χυμό και 1 ροδάκινο
Μ: Λίγες χυλοπίτες με κοτόπουλο κοκκινιστο στο φούρνο
Α: 1/2 πιτα γυρο με αλάδωτη πίτα μονο με μαρουλι ντομάτα κρεμμυδι τζατζικι (χωρις πατάτες κοινώς)
Β: Το άλλο μισο

Σήμερα

Π: 1 φυσικο χυμο
Δ: 1 τοστ
Μ: Λίγες χυλοπίτες με κοτόπουλο κοκκινιστο στο φούρνο
Α: 1 γιαουρτι με φρούτα 2%
Β: Λίγες χυλοπίτες με κοτόπουλο κοκκινιστο στο φούρνο

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι μπανανα ενα χυμο
δεκατιανο καφε 
μεσημερι ενα μπιφτεκι λιγο φετα 
απογευμα μπανανα ενα ποτηρι γαλα
βραδυ ενα χυμο μισο γιαουρτι

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι μπανανα+χυμο
δεκατιανο καφε
μεσημερι ενα σουτζουκακι λιγο φετα
απογευμα γιαουρτι φρουτα+καφε
βραδυ ενα χυμο ενα αυγο

----------


## Scarllet_D

Π: 1 ποτήρι γάλα + 1 μπολάκι σταφύλια
Δ: 1 τοστ
Μ: Μακαρόνια με κυμά
Α: 1 ροδάκινο
Β: Μακαρόνια με κυμά

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι φυσικο χυμο αναμεικτο
δεκατιανο καφε
μεσημερι ενα κομματι κρεας αρνι
απογευμα γαλα
βραδυ ενα αυγο ενα ποτηρι γαλα

----------


## Georgezolis

Ρε παιδια μπορειτε και χωνευετε ευκολα? Από εμετους πως πατε γιατι αν και ο γιατρος μου εχει δωσει το cilroton 30-40 gr κανω να τα χωνεψω 3-4 ωρες και ερχετε ο εμετος μπορειτε να βιηθησετε η είναι όλα αυτά επειδή ακομα είμαι νεουδι?

----------


## zoma

γιωργο και εγω "νεουδι" ειμαι (2 μιση μηνες),δεν εχω καποιο θεμα με εμετους εκτος απο τις βιταμινες που τις περισσοτερες φορες δεν τις αντεχω και πανε υπερ πιστεως...

σε ολες τις τροφες εχεις θεμα με εμετους; η κατι συγκεκριμενο σε πειραζει;

----------


## Georgezolis

σχεδόν σε ολες και εγω δυόμισι μηνες την εχω κανει στην πατρα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Προσωπικά δεν ειχα ποτε θέμα με εμετούς παρα μόνο οταν χρειάστηκε να πάρω αντιβίωση λιγες μέρες μετά το χειρουργείο. Δοκίμασε να τρως πολύ αργά και ίσως να γυρίσεις για λίγες μέρες στις μαλακές τροφές μέχρι να συνηθίσει λιγάκι το στομάχι, αν και 2μιση μηνες ακουγονται πολλοί. Γιατι δεν ξαναμιλάς με τον γιατρό σου;

Όσο για τις βιταμίνες κι εγω το ειχα το θεμα, δυσκολευομουν γιατι ηταν μεγαλο το χάπι κι ετσι αντι να το παιρνω μαζι με το μεσημεριανο οπως επρεπε το έπαιρνα μιση ωρα μετά και δεν είχα θέμα! Δοκιμασέ το  :Smile:

----------


## Georgezolis

Ο γιατρος μου ειπε να κανω εξι μηνες υπομονη

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι καφες
δεκατιανο -
μεσημερι 3 κοτομπουκιες 3-4 πατατες
απογευμα γιαουρτι,χυμο
βραδυ γιαουρτι μισο ροδακινο

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι γιαουρτι μισο ροδακινο
δεκατιανο χυμος
μεσημερι μιση πιπερια γεμιστη λιγο γιαουρτι
απογευμα καφες
βραδυ γιαουρτι μισο ροδακινο

----------


## zoma

> _Originally posted by Georgezolis_
> σχεδόν σε ολες και εγω δυόμισι μηνες την εχω κανει στην πατρα


εγω στην Αθηνα την εκανα στο Ευγενιδειο,
μηπως δεν μασας καλα τις μπουκιες σου;
αν φας μια μπουκια και σε 5 λεπτα την αλλη το δοκιμασες;

----------


## Georgezolis

> _Originally posted by zoma_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Georgezolis_
> σχεδόν σε ολες και εγω δυόμισι μηνες την εχω κανει στην πατρα
> 
> 
> ...


Den exei na kanei me to masima einai epiploki tis epemvasis ayto

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι γιαουρτι μπανανα μελι
δεκατιανο χυμος
μεσημερι μιση ντοματα γεμιστη λιγο γιαουρτι
απογευμα καφες
βραδυ γιαουρτι μπανανα ροδακινο

----------


## jimmys_ed

πρωι γιαουρτι μπανανα μελι
δεκατιανο χυμος
μεσημερι κοτοπουλο πανε σκετο
απογευμα καφες
βραδυ ενα καλαμακι κοτοπουλο

----------


## zoma

καλησπερα ξεχαστηκε λιγο το θεμα ας το επαναφερουμε  :Smile: 
πρωι :1 ποτηρι γαλα
δεκατιανο:1 τυρακι λαβας +1 κρακερ
μεσημερι: μερικες κουταλιες κριθαρακι+1 κομματακι φετα
απογευμα:1/2 ποτηρι γαλα +1/2μπανανα
βραδυ: μαλλον γαλα και κανενα κρακερακι με τυρακι λαβας

----------


## katerina_b

Γεια σας. 
Θέλω κι εγώ να αρχίσω να γράφω τι τρώω, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τα χθεσινά. Αφήστε που δεν τηρώ καθόλου τα γεύματα (πρωινό, δεκατιανό κλπ). Την εγχείρηση την έκανα στις 28/8/2014, αλλά έμεινα στο νοσοκομείο έως τις 23/9, λόγω επιπλοκών χωρίς φαγητό και νερό, οπότε είμαι εντελώς νεούδι στην διατροφή. Το κακό είναι ότι από τότε που γύρισα στην δουλειά εν μπορώ να τηρήσω πρόγραμμα. Βλακεία μου, το ξέρω. Σήμερα, για παράδειγμα, έχω φάει το πρωί στις 6.30 μία δαγκωνιά φρυγανιά και κάποια άλλη στιγμή στη δουλειά ένα λαβάς σκέτο και έχω πιεί μια κούπα πράσινο τσάι σκέτο και μισό λίτρο νερό. Ξέρω ότι κατά τις 16.00 που θα πάω σπίτι η πρώτη μου δουλειά θα είναι να πάω στο ταψί με το γιουβέτσι και πάλι δεν θα μασήσω τις 2-3 (άντε 4) κουταλίτσες μου όπως πρέπει από την λαιμαργία μου, και πάλι θα πονάω και πάλι θα υποσχεθώ στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα ξαναφάω ποτέ στην ζωή μου στερεό φαγητό και το βράδυ θα ξαναφάω κλπ κλπ. 
Σας έπρηξα ε? Μπάχαλο τα έχω κάνει. Και είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή................. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sofaki1991

Καλησπερα παιδια.... εμενα ο γιατρος μ δεν μ εχει δωσει συγκεκριμενο διαιτολογιο, 2 βδομαδες επινα υγρα μετα 1 βδομαδα κρεμες,ζελε κ γιαουρτακια. Και απ αυριο αρχιζω τα αλεσμενα φαγητα! Αλεσμένα απ ολα? Και μετα που μου ειπε κανονικα τροφες? απ ολα? εχω μπερδευτει λιγακι!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Στην αρχη καλο θα ηταν να αποφευγεις τα βαριά φαγητά!

----------


## κατέ_ed

Ολη μερα σημερα νερο, χαμομήλι με μέλι και ψαρόσουπα καλα σουρωμενη.
3-4 μικρές γουλιές καθε φορα που μου το ζητάει το στομάχι μου, γιατι οπως ειπε ο ιατρός "άκου το σώμα σου".

----------


## κατέ_ed

Προσπαθω να κρατήσω μια ισορροπία στο τι τρωω αλλα, εκτος τις πρώτες πρώτες μερες, δεν εχω καμια όρεξη να φαω και τρωω απο αγγαρεία. Το μονο που θελω ειναι να πίνω νερο και νερο και νερο ολη μερα. 
Συνήθως το πρωι τρωω ενα μελατο αυγο, μετά νερο νερο νερο τσάι και οτι 2-3 κ.γ. απ΄ οτι εχουμε αλεσμένο. Χτες έφαγα τραχανά με φέτα φανταστικός και με πολλες πρωτεΐνες. 
Ελπιζω οταν αρχίζω να μασάω να μου ερθει η ορεξη για λιγο περισσότερο φαγητο.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Η "όρεξη" θα αργήσει αρκετά να έρθει αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα μπορείς να τρως όλο και λίγο παραπάνω  :Wink:

----------


## κατέ_ed

Εσεις που ειστε παλιοί εχετε κανενα κόλπο να πίνω πιο πολυ νερο; Πίνω μισό λίτρο την ημέρα με το ζόρι, μονο το τσάι κατεβαίνει αναίμακτα

----------


## baklavadaki

για να πιω νερό πρέπει απλα να το έχω συνέχεια μπροστά μου αλλιώς το ξεχνάω. 

στη δουλειά πχ εχουμε κατι μικρά ποτηράκια σαν του κρασιου για να πίνεις νερό και έχω στόχο κάθε μέρα να πιώ 10. 
Αμα εχω συγκεκριμένο στόχο πάει πιο εύκολα, αλλιώς δεν...

----------


## κατέ_ed

Προσπαθω απο την πρωτη μερα να πινω οσο νερο αντεχω για να το αντέξει και το στομάχι μου πιο γρηγορα. Ολη μερα με ενα μπουκάλι στην τσέπη ειμαι.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Το κρύο νερό για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο κατεβαίνει πιο εύκολα. Όπως επίσης και το εμφιαλωμένο, επίσης για κάποιον άγνωστο λόγο :P Απο προσωπικη εμπειρία πάντα.... πειραματίσου λιγάκι να δεις τι θέλει το δικό σου στομαχάκι  :Smile: 
Πάντως και το τσαγάκι μια χαρά νεράκι είναι μην σου πω και καλύτερο  :Wink:  
Τωρα στις αρχές μην περιμένεις τρελές ποσότητες... λίγο και συχνά. Εγώ είχα πάντα διπλα μου ένα μπουκαλάκι έπινα και μόλις ξεφουσκωνα και ξαναέπινα. Βοήθαγε και έπινα τουλάχιστον 2 μπουκαλάκια την μερα στην αρχή. Πλέον νερό πίνω άνετα πάνω απο 8 ποτήρια την μέρα που λένε.... μην αγχώνεσαι όλα θα έρθουν με την σειρά τους  :Smile:  Απλα πρέπει να ζοριστείς λιγάκι....

----------


## κατέ_ed

Χτες 
Πρωινο, Μισή κούπα γαλα κρυο
Μεσημερι, τιποτα
Απογευμα, γαλα ζεστό απο τα Μικελ
Βραδυ, 2 κ.γ. Μοσχαρι λεμονάτο

----------


## κατέ_ed

13η μερα απο το χειρουργείο 
Πρωινο, 2-3 κουταλιές κοτατζ
Μεσημερι, πουρές απο τα χεράκια της μαμάς με λιγο λιωμένο τυρί, μισό μπολακι 
Βραδυ, ενα αυγο 
+1,5 χλμ. Χαλαρό περπάτημα

----------


## κατέ_ed

14η μερα, τελευταια μερα αλεσμενων
Πρωινο, μισό αυγο
Μεσημερι, μικρο smoothie με μπανάνα, αχλάδι και γαλα
Βραδυ, πουρέ με φέτα, μισό μπολάκι 

Μπορει καποιος Να μου πει την γνώμη την γνώμη του για την διατροφή μου;

----------


## κατέ_ed

15η μερα 
Πρωινο, μισό αυγο (το σιχάθηκε η ψυχή μου) 
Μεσημερι, μισό μπιφτέκι κοτοπουλο και μισή κουτάλια γιαούρτι 
Βραδυ, μισό μπιφτέκι κοτοπουλο, μια κουτάλια γιαούρτι

----------


## κατέ_ed

16η μερα
Πρωινο, smoothie με γαλα, μπανάνα και μήλο
Μεσημερι, μισό μπιφτέκι κοτοπουλο με μια κουτάλια γιαούρτι
Βραδυ, το ιδιο
Αργα το βραδυ σε έξοδο, χυμό βύσσινο

----------


## κατέ_ed

17η μέρα
πρωινό, γάλα με all bran (δεν)
Μεσημέρι, τόνος(δδεν μου αρέσει πια :Wink:  με φέτα
βράδυ, μια τσιμπιά χοιρινό μπιφτέκι σε έξοδο

18η μέρα
πρωινό, βρώμη με γάλα και μέλι
μεσημέρι, σολομός φιλέτο με μπρόκολο
βράδυ, δυο πιρουνιες μπιφτέκι και μισό σπιρτοκουτο κασέρι

----------


## κατέ_ed

19η ημέρα 
Πρωινο, στραπατσαδα με ενα αυγο και κασέρι, έφαγα τη μιση
Δεκατιανό, δυο μπουκιές μπανάνα 
Μεσημερι, 1/4 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο, πολυ λιγο φέτα 
Βραδυ, 1/4 καλαμακι κοτοπουλο, κασέρι

Κι εγω μιλαω μονος γιατι ειμαι ο δολοφόνος

----------


## marulenia

Αχ κατε σ'αφήσαμε να μιλάς μόνη σου,

εγώ σε διαβάζω πάντως κάθε φορά, (όπως φαντάζομαι κι άλλοι), αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω από αυτά απλά σε θαυμάζω σιωπηλά και εύχομαι για την καλή σου ανάρρωση!!!

Το κουνελάκι μου φαίνεται οδεύει προς το καλοκαίρι!!!

----------


## κατέ_ed

Μήπως τελικα δεν τους σκότωσα όλους; 
Μαρουλάκι, σε ευχαριστω πολυ! Περιμενω το μηνιαίο ζύγισμα για να χοροπηδηξει προς τα κατω.

----------


## marulenia

Τα μαρούλια είναι επτάψυχα φαίνεται!!
Σε λίγο παραπάνω από μια βδομάδα δηλαδή?  :Smile: 
Τι γλυκειά αναμονή!!!

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μπράβο σου! Keep going girl  :Smile:

----------


## κατέ_ed

20η μερα 
Πρωινο, μια κούπα χυμό motion
Μεσημερι, κοτοσουπα αυγολέμονο χωρις ρύζι, μια μπουκιά κοτοπουλο 
Βραδυ, μισό σπιρτόκουτο ανθότυρο, μιση φέτα γαλοπούλα φουντρε ( πόσος πόνος με το αλλαντικό)

----------


## Scarllet_D

Κατε μου μηπως θα έπρεπε να αυξησεις λιγάκι την συχνότητα των γευμάτων σου; Εμένα στις αρχές μου είχαν πει να τρώω περίπου 6 φορές την μέρα.... στο λεω για να γλυτώσεις όσο γίνεται την πτώση τουμεταβολισμού  :Wink: 

Επίσης πόνος με το αλλαντικό?! Εγω δεν πονεσα ποτέ όταν εφαγα κάτι.... μου ακούγεται λίγο κάπως.... μήπως να το πεις στον γιατρό σου;; 

Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## κατέ_ed

Πρεπει να τρωω κατι ενδιάμεσα ε; Θα προσπαθησω να το θυμηθώ. 
Δεν πρεπει να έφταιγε το αλλαντικό αλλα οτι το έφαγα Τσακ μπαμ επειδη μου ειχε λείψει. Θα το αναφέρω ομως.

----------


## κατέ_ed

21η ημέρα 
Πρωινο, γαλα με βρώμη 
Δεκατιανό, ανθότυρο 
Μεσημεριανό, κοτοσουπα χωρις ρύζι 
Απογευματινό, χυμός μήλου 
Βραδυ, ελάχιστο κοτοπουλο και τυρί

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ας γράψω κι εγώ τα σημερινα μου ετσι να υπαρχει κινηση στο τόπικ :P

Π: 1 κομμάτι σπιτική λαχανόπιτα
Δ: 1 τσάι με μέλι και ένα κουλουράκι
Μ: 1 γεμιστή ντομάτα, λίγες πατάτες
Α: 2 μπάρες σοκολάτα υγείας, 1 πορτοκάλι
Β: 1 γεμιστή πιπεριά, λίγες πατάτες

----------


## κατέ_ed

22η ημέρα 
Πρωινο, γαλα με βρώμη 
Δεκατιανό, πολυ λιγο κασέρι εν κινήσει 
Μεσημεριανό, scrambled eggs με ενα αυγο 
Βραδινό, γελοία ποσότητα τόνου με ενα κομματι ανθότυρο 

Ενα χαλί με το νερο γιατι ημουν ολη μερα έξω σε δουλειές

----------


## κατέ_ed

23&24η ημέρα: που να με σκοτώσεις δεν θυμάμαι

25η ημέρα 
Πρωινό, γάλα με βρώμη πρωτεινούχα
Μεσημέρι, μια μπουκιά ρολο, μια μπουκιά μοσχάρι, γιαούρτι
απόγευμα, μισό γιαούρτι ακτίβια
βράδυ, ένα παϊδάκι κοτόπουλο, γιαούρτι
αργά το βράδυ, ένα ποτήρι χυμό

----------


## κατέ_ed

26η μερα
Πρωινο, αυγο στραπατσαδα με κασέρι 
Μεσημεριανό, βρασμένο σπανάκι, ανθότυρο 
Απογευμα, λίγη μπανάνα 
Βραδυ, μοσχαρίσιο μπιφτέκι με μια κουτάλια γιαούρτι 
Σκατουλες στο νερο.

----------


## marulenia

> _Originally posted by κατέ_
> 26η μερα
> Σκατουλες στο νερο.


Αχ θέλω να κάνω πολλά και σιχαμερά αστεία, αλλά νομίζω ότι μάλλον στεναχωρημένη είσαι και θα κρατηθώ....

----------


## κατέ_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by κατέ_
> 26η μερα
> Σκατουλες στο νερο.
> 
> ...


Ό,τι θες να πεις, το εχω σκεφτει πρώτη :spin:

----------


## κατέ_ed

27η ημέρα
πρωινό, ενα κομματι ανθοτυρο
δεκατιανό, μπανάνα
μεσημεριανό, μισή κούπα φακές
απογευματινό, μπανάνα
βραδινό, μπιφτέκι και γιαούρτι

28η ημέρα (σήμερα)
πρωινό, μισό μελάτο αυγό
μεσημεριανό, μπρόκολο με τυρί
απογευμα, μπανάνα
βράδυ, μπιφτέκι με μπρόκολο και γιαούρτι σε γελοίες ποσότητες βεβαίως βεβαίως

----------


## marulenia

Με το γελοίες ποσότητες εννοείς τις μικρές ποσότητες;
Πραγματικά το στομάχι μετά την επέμβαση χωράει τόσο λίγο;
Σας θαυμάζω αλήθεια για την υπομονή, το θάρρος και την επιμονή σας  :Smile:  

Μπράβο σου και πάλι μπράβο σου
εύχομαι το αποτέλεσμα να σε ανταμείψει σύντομα

----------


## κατέ_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Με το γελοίες ποσότητες εννοείς τις μικρές ποσότητες;
> Πραγματικά το στομάχι μετά την επέμβαση χωράει τόσο λίγο;
> Σας θαυμάζω αλήθεια για την υπομονή, το θάρρος και την επιμονή σας  
> 
> Μπράβο σου και πάλι μπράβο σου
> εύχομαι το αποτέλεσμα να σε ανταμείψει σύντομα


Εννοώ αυτό που γράφω, σούπερ γελοίες ποσότητες!
Καμιά φορά βάζω τα γέλια όταν χορτάσω. Μετά βλέπω κάτι φωτογραφίες μπέργκερ και θέλω να κλάψω.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Μιλάμε για ΠΟΛΥ γελοίες ποσότητες.... εδώ εγώ πλέον μετά το χειρουργείο έναν χρόνο + και παλεύω να χωρέσω εκεί μέσα μια γεμιστή ντομάτα, ή 2 φρυγανιές με μέλι ή γενικά πραγματα που παλιά τα είχα σε 5 λεπτά και δεν χωράνε ουτε με σφαίρες  :Big Grin:  

Να μην σχολιάσω την όρεξη που έχει πάει περίπατο....

Μπράβο σου κατε πάντως! ^_^ Btw εγω μεχρι και κανα 4μηνο πριν οταν εβλεπα μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού μου ερχόταν αηδία και τάση για εμετό.... αυτο συμβαίνει ακόμα και τώρα αν εχω φάει σχετικά συντομα. Μου φερνει αναγούλα η σκέψη και μόνο.... τι σου είναι η βιολογία τελικά ε;;  :Big Grin:

----------


## κατέ_ed

Με μάλωσε η διατροφολόγος για τις τόσο μικρες ποσότητες και μου έδωσε πρόγραμμα (που δεν βγαίνει).

29η ημέρα
πρωινό, ανθότυρο με μπανάνα
μεσημεριανό, μπιφτέκι με γιαούρτι
βραδινό, μπιφτέκι, ντομάτα και φέτα

----------


## Scarllet_D

Σε μάλωσε; -_-
Εχει ξαναδει ποτέ βαριατρικά χειρουργημένο άτομο....; Τι περιμένει δηλαδή στον πρώτο μήαν να τρως;; Τζιζους. Αν θες την γνώμη μου κάνε ότι καλύτερο μπορείς και μην πολυζορίζεσαι γιατι θα σου γυρίζει μπουμερανγκ....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Κατε αν επιτρεπετε πηγες σε εξωτερικο διατροφολογο ή ο διατροφολογος του νοσοκομειου που εκανες την επεμβαση ;;;;

----------


## κατέ_ed

Πήγα στην διατροφολόγο του γιατρού μου. Έμεινα παρα πολυ ευχαριστημένη απο την κοπελα που ασχολήθηκε παρα πολυ μαζι μου. Μου εδωσε βιταμίνες, πρωτεΐνη και παρα πολλα tips και επιλογές στα γευματα μου. Βεβαια υπερβάλω οταν λεω οτι με μάλωσε, απλα θελει να προσπαθω πιο πολυ να παρω ολα αυτα που πρεπει και φυσικα να πινω πιο πολυ νερο.

----------


## κατέ_ed

30η μερα και μείον 14 κιλά 
Πρωινο, 2 ασπράδια αυγού με φέτα 
Μεσημεριανό, κοτοπουλο ψητό, πουρές, 1 φέτα ντομάτας
Απογευμα, πρωτεΐνη με γαλα σόγιας 
Βραδυ, σαλάτα μαρούλι, κοτοπουλο

----------


## Alma libre_ed

οκ τοτε Κατε ....νομιζα οτι πηγες εξω Κατε και σε πιεσε να φας !!!!!!!!!! καλη κατηφορα απολαυσε το!!!!!!

----------


## marulenia

Ώπα, έγινε ο κουνελος καναρίνι;; Με γεια το τικερ!! Καλή συνέχεια, καλή ανάρρωση, καλή δύναμη!!!

----------


## κατέ_ed

> _Originally posted by marulenia_
> Ώπα, έγινε ο κουνελος καναρίνι;; Με γεια το τικερ!! Καλή συνέχεια, καλή ανάρρωση, καλή δύναμη!!!


Μ΄αρέσουν οι αλλαγές βρε παιδί!
Να είσαι καλά Μαρουλάκι.

----------


## κατέ_ed

31η ημέρα 
Πρωινο, γαλα σόγιας με πρωτεΐνη 
Μεσημεριανό, κοτοπουλο λεμονάτο, πουρές, αγγούρι
Απογευματινό, ρολάκι γαλοπούλας με Φιλαδέλφεια 
Βραδινό, γαλα σόγιας με πρωτεΐνη

----------


## κατέ_ed

32 ημέρα

πρωινό, γάλα σόγιας με πρωτεϊνη
δεκατιανό, γιαούρτι με ταχίνι
μεσημεριανό, καλαμαρακι κοκκινιστο, κριθαρακι, σαλάτα
βραδινό, σολομο καπνιστό με φιλαδέλφεια, σαλατα

33η ημέρα
πρωινό, γάλα σόγιας με πρωτεϊνη
δεκατιανό, γαλοπούλα βραστή με τυρί
μεσημεριανό, μπιφτέκι, σαλάτα, φέτα
βραδινό, γάλα σόγιας με πρωτεϊνη

----------


## κατέ_ed

34η ημέρα
πρωινό, γάλα σόγιας με πρωτεϊνη 
δεκατιανό, μισό αυγό με μια φέτα τυρί
μεσημεριανό, μισό μπολ κρεατόσουπα 
απογευματινό, μισό κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι, μισο μήλο
βραδινό, σολομός καπνιστός με φιλαδέλφεια

----------


## κατέ_ed

35η ημέρα
πρωινό, γάλα σόγιας με πρωτεϊνη
μεσημεριανό, σολομός καπνιστός, φιλαδέλφεια, κρακερ
απογευματινό, cottage cheese, πορτοκάλι
βραδινό, 3 κομμάτια συκώτι, σαλάτα ντομάτα

----------


## κατέ_ed

36η ημέρα

πρωινό, γάλα σόγιας με πρωτεϊνη
μεσημεριανό, 3 κομμάτια συκώτι, πατατοσαλάτα 
απογευματινό, φυσικός χυμός ρόδι-πορτοκάλι 
βραδινό, το τσικνίσαμε με μπιφτέκι, μπριζόλα, γαλοτύρι, σαλάτα

----------


## κατέ_ed

37η ημέρα
πρωινό, γάλα σόγιας με πρωτεϊνη
δεκατιανό, μια φέτα γαλοπούλα με τυρί τριμμένο 
μεσημεριανό, στραπατσάδα με ένα αυγό, φέτα, ντομάτα και μισό κράκερ 
απογευματινό, αμίτα λεμόνι
βραδινό, συκώτι (πότε θα τελειώσει πια), μαρούλι σαλάτα

----------


## MELA_ed

ekana kai egw to sleeve 5/1 , parakolou8w edw kai kairo ti grafete , den kserw pws leitourgei gia na mporw na sas grapsw.8a kanw twra mia dokimh . :tumble:

----------


## κατέ_ed

Πόσο καιρό έχω να γράψω εδώ...
Μετακόμισα στο myfitnesspal με το nickname kathrinoula
Το ημερολόγιό μου είναι ανοιχτό για όποιον θέλει να βλέπει τι τρώω και να παίρνει ιδέες.

----------


## diaki

Καλησπέρα σας! 
Πρόσφατα έκανα κι εγώ sleeve και σκέφτηκα ότι θα με βοηθήσει να καταγράφω τι τρώω, αν και βλέπω ότι το συγκεκριμένο τοπικ δεν είναι ενεργό πλέον.
Είμαι στο στάδιο των μαλακών τροφών, κοντεύει μήνας που έχω κάνει το χειρουργείο.
Σήμερα λοιπόν:
1/4 τοστ με τυρί και πάριζα χαμηλή σε λιπαρά
1 φέτα τυρί
2 κουταλιές σπανακόρυζο και ένα κουταλάκι κατίκι δομοκού
1 φέτα γαλοπούλα και ένα κουταλάκι κατίκι δομοκού.
Για το βράδυ μάλλον θα πολτοποιήσω ένα αυγό ή άλλες δύο κουταλιές σπανακόρυζο.

Ζαλίζομαι αρκετά και σκέφτηκα ότι μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω να τρώω περισσότερες πρωτείνες.

----------


## diaki

Σήμερα
2 κουταλάκια βρώμη με γάλα (μου πεσε πολύ βαριά)
2 μπουκιές κοτόπουλο μπιφτέκι ( το ίδιο)
τώρα προσπαθώ να πιω ένα μίλκο free 
αργότερα θα λιώσω ένα αυγό να φάω γιατί θα βγω έξω με συναδέλφους και φίλους το βράδυ ( για σουβλάκια :Ρ) οπότε εκεί θα την βγάλω με νερό ή χυμό αν διαθέτει το κατάστημα.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by diaki_
> 
> τώρα προσπαθώ να πιω ένα μίλκο free


Γεια σου diaki , αν σκεφτείς ότι έχεις ένα παρθένο στομάχι πια, γιατί να του βάλεις μέσα μια τόσο ανθυγιεινή τροφή όσο είναι ένα σοκολατούχο ρόφημα του εμπορίου;;; Θα το έδινες αυτό το ρόφημα σε ένα μωρό; ΟΧΙ! Έτσι να σκέφτεσαι κάθε φορά που θα θέλεις να καταναλώσεις κάτι που δεν ταιριάζει στην παρούσα φάση της διατροφής σου. Αυτά είναι τα λόγια της κλινικής διατροφολόγου που με παρακολουθούσε τον πρώτο χρόνο μετά την επέμβαση.
Καλή πορεία!

----------


## diaki

Mak σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου, σε έχω παρακολουθήσει και χαίρομαι που κάποιος που έχει φτάσει το στόχο του μου δίνει συμβουλές!  :Smile:  
Όσο για το γάλα έχεις δίκιο το ξέρω, απλά είναι το μόνο που με βοηθάει να πάω στην τουαλέτα! :Ρ Και δυστυχώς παρόλο που πίνω χυμό δαμάσκηνο και τρώω όσο activia μπορώ περνάν 4-5 μέρες χωρίς...

Περιμένω να κλειστεί ραντεβού με τον γιατρό μου να δω αν έχει να προτείνει κάποια λύση και επίσης να μου δώσει οδηγίες καθώς με έχει αφήσει ελεύθερη να τρώω ότι θέλω αυτές τις μέρες. Και ξέρεις, ανησυχώ ότι τρώω λάθος.
Για σήμερα προγραμματίζω:
λίγο γιαούρτι για πρωινό
μισό ποτήρι χυμό κι ένα χαμομήλι (κρυωμένη)
φακές και λίγο κατίκι
ι φέτα γαλοπούλα
για βράδυ άγνωστο ακόμα.

----------

